# The Weight Watchers Support group ~ over 1/2 a TON weight loss so far!!!



## Vickie

Weight Watchers support​
Maybe a thread like this with others who are doing WW will be a good thing and help keep us all on track!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/r10_jedi/ScaleClipArt.jpg​
:happydance: Members & pounds lost to date :happydance:​



*Bartness* 15 pounds
*Boo44* 8 pounds
*bornthiswayxo * 2 pounds
*cat lover* 25.75 pounds
*Embo78* 75 pounds
*Guppy051708* (43.9lbs lost pre-pregnancy) 31 pounds
*kwood* (75 pounds lost pre-pregnancy) 20 pounds
*Lara310809* 5 pounds
*mamadonna* 3 pounds
*maryp0ppins* 10 pounds
*Perfect_pink* 4.5 pounds
*TilliePink* 4 pounds
*Try Rocking* (113.4 pounds lost pre-pregnancy) 17.6 lbs
*Vickie* (105 pounds lost pre-pregnancy) 2 lbs
​


----------



## Vickie

and I'll start :lol:

A little bit about me. I'm Vickie, mommy to Hannah. I've never been skinny (most of my family is overweight) but since having Hannah I've really let things slide and am not happy. So time to do something about it! After all it's no one's fault but my own if I don't make changes! I'm married to Stan who is skinny! And tall :rofl: and is one of those people who can eat pretty much whatever he wants. Luckily he is a good guy though and is really on board with the plan and is even portioning his own food and not having as many snacks and sweet things (well around me at least :haha:0

So far I really like the plan. I joined the Online group as I don't have a car to get to meetings and don't fancy waiting on a bus in the dark alone :lol: It's great though. They have an online calculator that helps you keep track of your points through the day.

My daily point allowance is 31 right now with 35 "extra" points for the week. I need to buy a scale to do at home weekly weigh ins so am not certain of my weight right now. Planning to do that this weekend :) as well as buying some healthy foods!


----------



## leeanne

Honey, I wanted to wish you much luck! :hugs:


----------



## RJ01

Good luck girls I have always done weight watchers and really love it.
I am currently on this now too. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Hope you'll stick around and give tips and advice?


----------



## ames_x

Good luck Vickie! :flower:

WW is GREAT, I love it! esource is really good too online, you can put your weight in online and it builds a little graph, I also type what I've eaten in my planner on there as I hate writing lol


----------



## Vickie

yeah the WW online is really convenient I find for putting in food, finding points etc. I see a graph but have only been a part of the program for since Friday? so nothing on there yet :lol:


----------



## RJ01

There are some great recipes on e source too, I take the laptop in the Kitchen with a recipe on and whip this up.


----------



## Vickie

I've only done one recipe so far! We *really* need to go grocery shopping (payday is Friday :lol:) and until than I'm stuck with what's in the house :dohh: and there's not much in the house :rofl: 

what do you all do for "treats"? I was thinking of buying some of the chocolate pudding cups (fat free of course :lol:) and they have some decent looking popcorn recipes on there that we are planning to try :D


----------



## ames_x

WW stuff :rofl: I never cook... I love their Ice cream deserts not sure if you would have them over there though? :shrug: Banoffee Desserts, they also do lovely cakes and chocolate bars :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

ames_x said:


> WW stuff :rofl: I never cook... I love their Ice cream deserts not sure if you would have them over there though? :shrug: Banoffee Desserts, they also do lovely cakes and chocolate bars :thumbup:

Thanks will have a look :) I'm not sure if they do the ice cream here or not? I hope so :lol: I don't mind cooking and did find a few recipes on the site for chocolate chip cookies and brownies already :haha:


----------



## RainbowMum

I've been doing WW since September and have lost 21 Pounds so far :)

My favourite things are 
*0-Point soup made with butternut squash, red pepper, red onion, 1-2 carrots and lots of chilli powder :)
*a Muller Light Yogurt that was in the freezer all day as it has a lovely almost icecream-like texture and only 1.5 Points.
*1 mini pot/or 50g Sainsbury's 'Good to You' Hummus with a Pitta bread and lots of carrots=4 points *yum* I love hummus!


----------



## Vickie

we've only tried one of the chicken rub recipes so far but will look into those! :) There's a Chipotle crispy skins recipe that I am very eager to try though!! 

well done on 21 pounds so far!!!


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: I'm excited we went shopping today! :rofl:

I didn't find the WW Ice cream but there is a brand here called skinny cow and I picked a few of those up, only worth 1 point apiece :happydance: got loads of fruits and veggies as well and some whole wheat pasta etc. :)


----------



## RJ01

Oooh yes we have skinny cow here too, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

plan on sampling it tonight :lol:

though when I did the online calculator it says 2 points instead of 1 so I'll go with that rather than what I saw online as it's probably more accurate :shrug:


----------



## pinkycat

good luck, WW is fab. I have been following it since feb last year. I will keep checking in on you.

chrissie x x


----------



## Vickie

well I weighed in this morning and from my estimated weight of last week (wasn't 100% positive so went by last doctor's visit in May!) I've lost 5 pounds :wohoo: I think I'd be more excited if I actually knew that was what I lost :haha:


----------



## Vickie

oh and just a thought for those posting on here do you want me to edit the first post with our usernames and weight lost to date? than can update on a weekly or biweekly basis if we want?


----------



## Suz

Go Girls Go!!! You can all do it. I have been on WW since July of 08 and I am at 76 lbs gone for ever!!!! The last few pounds have been the hardest...and I have not really followed program lately so that is why. but this week I am by the book and I am expecting great results. I will hit goal this week or next week :wohoo: 

Here is a great tip that my mom and I go by... We always say... Dont train like a Sumo ... make sure you eat breakfast...

Here is how Sumo's train:
----------------------------------------
Sumo Wrestlers: This is How You Get Fat

There's only one sport where they actually aim to gain as much body fat as possible: Sumo Wrestling. According to this article - here is what a sumo wrestler does to get fat:


1. Skip breakfast. By depriving their bodies of food after eight hours of sleep, their metabolic rates stay low.


2. Exercise on an empty stomach. If their bodies have
no food, their metabolic thermostats are turned down even lower to conserve fuel.

3. Take a nap after eating. The Sumo secret for gaining weight is that, after eating, they sleep for at least four hours.

4. Eat late in the day. Going to bed with full stomachs means that their bodies must respond to the huge flood of nutrients with a rush of insulin, forcing their bodies to store some of it in the cells as fat instead of in the muscles and organs as nutrients.

5. Always eat with others in a social atmosphere. According to leading researchers, a meal eaten with others can be at least 44 percent larger and with 30 percent more calories and fat.


----------



## princess_bump

hey vickie :wave: that is a fantastic loss honey! well done! i've done ww on and off for years, before i met james i lost about 4.5 stone on it, now however, contentment and stress last year mean's i have it to loss again :dohh: so i too joined ww's online last week :D

would love to track my ww's journey with you hon :D i lost 2.5lb's last week :D


----------



## ames_x

Vickie thats a great idea :thumbup:

I love the Skinny Cow Ice cream :cloud9: Although I do find WW point alot of things higher online than I do on my calculator :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

ames_x said:


> Vickie thats a great idea :thumbup:
> 
> I love the Skinny Cow Ice cream :cloud9: Although I do find WW point alot of things higher online than I do on my calculator :shrug:

yeah I've been finding the same, when possible I've been doing the online calculator instead :shrug: even if it's more points 

:hi: PB good to see you join! :happydance: Will start a list on the first page of members and weight lost to date! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

updated the first page with a list of people and weights, please if I've missed anyone let me know and I'll add you with the weight lost so far. :thumbup:

I made this recipe this morning https://www.thatsmyhome.com/healthy/weight-watchers/blueberry-muffins.htm and it was good! :happydance: Stan ate FOUR of them :rofl: and Hannah loved them to

I also made the baked macaroni and cheese with broccoli last night for dinner (you can find it on the online recipes :)) and it was pretty good. I made some changes to it (I don't like onions). Even Hannah liked it

For those of you with kids how are you feeding them? I obviously can't cut full fat products out of Hannah's diet altogether (she's only 18 months) and I'm finding it hard to strike a balance


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: Can I join in please?
My stats:
Start Weight: 157lb 
Want to Lose: 42lb 
Loss week 1: 5lb
Loss week 2: 2lb

Points allowed per day: 18
Activity points earned per day: usually 3


as for your question about how i feed the family... I still get alot of our "regular" foods, but have substituted my own snacks and meals for one (like lunch) with healthier options. So Abbie's diet has not been altered at all!


----------



## Suz

tiggertea said:


> :wave: Can I join in please?
> My stats:
> Start Weight: 157lb
> Want to Lose: 42lb
> Loss week 1: 5lb
> Loss week 2: 2lb
> 
> Points allowed per day: 18
> Activity points earned per day: usually 3
> 
> 
> as for your question about how i feed the family... I still get alot of our "regular" foods, but have substituted my own snacks and meals for one (like lunch) with healthier options. So Abbie's diet has not been altered at all!

 
Hun 18 points sounds a bit low. Thats the bare minimum daily points for the program. How did you calculate those pointes?

Here is the Points Targe quiz

1) What do you weigh? Enter the first two digits of your weight in pounds. For example, if you weight 175 enter 17. If you weight less than 100 pounds enter the first digit of your weight in pounds. For example, for 98 enter 9.

2) Are you: Female = 2 Male = 8

3) How old are you?
17-26 = 4
27-37 = 3
38-47 = 2
48-58 = 1
over 58 = 0

4) How Tall are you?
Under 5'1 = 0
5'1 to 5'10 = 1
Over 5'10 = 2

5) Do you spend most of your work day:
Sitting Down? = 0
Occasionally sitting, but mainly standing = 2
Walking? = 4
Doing physically hard work = 6

6) For nursing moms only, are you:
Solely breastfeeding? = 10
Supplementing breastfeeding with some solid foods or formula? = 5


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Tiggertea

My points are 31 a day right now, so fairly hi :lol: and for activity points I can't say I've earned many, I earned some walking this weekend but they don't have chasing a toddler on there :lol: so I never really put anything in :shrug:

I was drinking a dr. pepper a day and that took up loads of my points I found :dohh: so yesterday was my first day without :wohoo: and it went okay!! Also since we've gone shopping I do find I'm eating more now but still staying within my points :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

weightwatchers online calculated it for me :shrug:
prob coz i'm only a weeny 5ft0 and my activities are usually sitting on my bum all day hehehe


----------



## Vickie

how do you find it having that few points (well it seems few to me at the moment, maybe further down the road it won't seem so low?)


----------



## princess_bump

ww online have given me 28 points atm - but i'm trying to bank 7 a day, tbh, i've found this loads vickie, when i done it last time i had lot less to lose :dohh: and was on 22/24 points i think and even that was fine.

my only problem with ww is i need to eat more low GI foods, and on the ww diet i adore jacket potatoes, so it can be hard as i often have to eat less to make sure my food isn't too processed carb. rich due to my pcos :dohh:

with maddi hon, i've always brought maddi's full fat and my low fat, now i find it just requires more planning, and we always have 3 lots of milk on the go :dohh: (skimmed for me, james likes semi skimmed and full fat for maddi)

james is trying to lose weight too, which makes it easier so we eat together when maddi's in bed, and i just cook her's separately from ours, come to think about it, this is why i'm always cooking :lol:


----------



## Vickie

wow I've been using almost my full points daily! :lol: well the last few days but we've also been out and about so eating hasn't been healthy really but still under my points :haha: 

So far today I've used 12.5 with dinner still to come, so think I'll end up around the 24/25 point mark :thumbup:

Hannah eats dinner with us and that's the meal that is taking some creative thinking. For breakfast she has cereal and lunch usually a sandwich of some sort so that hasn't changed :)


----------



## tiggertea

I haven't found 18points too bad to be honest - My main problem is snacking. specifically on chocolate :blush: so WW and tracking what I eat has (already!) made me think twice about taking all the bad things i had been eating! kind of puts me off when half my points allowance disappears on a snack! :lol:
having said that - i have a had a few days where i've givin in and scoffed a (ahem!) few(?!) extra points!!


----------



## Vickie

I just finished one of those 100 calorie packs :lol: well I ate half and Hannah fed the other half to her daddy :dohh: 

I'm the same though have really been thinking twice about everything that I eat!


----------



## princess_bump

thats excellent vickie :) well done you!
i too am terrible for chocolate, :blush: it's my down fall :blush:

for your evening meal hon, can you do things with lots of veggies, which you could possibly all eat? xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies, 

I follow weight watchers too, I just thought I would let everyone know that the way weight watchers in the UK and weight watchers in America work out point allowances per person and food point allowances is completely different and that is why UK points seem so low. 

Also I know in the UK the maximum points you are suppose to bank per day is 4. 

Hope you find the information useful!

I think it is a fantastic programme and is something you can follow for the rest of your life if you want to. 

xXx


----------



## Vickie

QueenMummyToBe said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I follow weight watchers too, I just thought I would let everyone know that the way weight watchers in the UK and weight watchers in America work out point allowances per person and food point allowances is completely different and that is why UK points seem so low.
> 
> Also I know in the UK the maximum points you are suppose to bank per day is 4.
> 
> Hope you find the information useful!
> 
> I think it is a fantastic programme and is something you can follow for the rest of your life if you want to.
> 
> xXx

thanks for that info! I don't know why I didn't consider that but it makes complete sense now! :)

PB I have been trying to do have my plate with veggies, 1/4 meat, and the rest carbs (whatever we're having), I make sure to check my online calculator and keep within the serving size/points amount etc. I still eat things like mashed potatoes but I make sure my portion size is correct (whereas before I ate loads of them because I like them :lol:)


----------



## Vickie

I don't know that I bank points?? I know I can get activity points and I have 35 "extra" points a week but my points that I don't use in day just go away?


----------



## pinkycat

well done for loosing 5lbs! :happydance:
Can u add me to your list please? It might give me the incentive 2 behave.

Anyway im Chrissie, im 26, mummy 2 ellie 4yrs and Laura nearly 2yrs.
I hav never had a problem with my weight untill i had Ellie and my PCOS started.

My starting weight was 226.5lbs 
Current weight 159
weight loss so far 76.5
My goal is 140 (top end of my healthy BMI but think its realistic)

Im on 18 points and finding it harder as my points are going down, my weight lose has also slowed right down but im determined 2 get 2 goal x x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Chrissie! Well done on your weight lose so far! 77.5 Pounds is awesome! :happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

oops sorry is 67.5 lbs :blush:
its cos we use stone in uk so im working the lbs out on my calculator :wacko:
sorry 2 mess u around x x


----------



## princess_bump

hey Chrissie :wave: well done on your fab weight loss hon!

we've just had dinner here, and i was thinking whilst eating lol:) i bet the UK/Canada/US have a difference points system! 

here we bank points vickie, though tbh after what i've been reading, it's not that good as you need to eat your points for ww to work, if that makes sense.

we too can build up our exercise points, i've been alternating my exercise - one day kick boxing the next swimming, i really have to exercise my weight off, which i find easier than given up my chocolate :blush:

totally understand about the portion control - i think this is my down fall! do you follow the balanced plate over there?
https://www.eatingwellonline.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/eatwellplatelarge.jpg
i find remembering this helps with eating well, which is what ww is all about, i love how it teaches you to eat better.

i really do rate ww and lost well prior to james, oh if only i'd kept it off :dohh:


----------



## indy and lara

HI there

Could I join you too? Im Lesley and mum to Emma who is 7 months old.

I lost almost 2 stones (28lbs) on WW 6 years ago and kept it off. When pg with Emma I put on almost 3 stones..... she was only 5 lbs 13......oh dear! I had lost a bit on my own and have lost 10 lbs since starting WW again. I have 16 lbs to go.

My points are all over the place- I started on 28 as am BF. Now Emma is weaning I have to drop them a bit but there is no exact guide to it so I am just guessing. Have found it hard to get back to counting since xmas....dreading tomorrow's weight in!


----------



## ames_x

I only lost a 1lb this week, I think it's because the :witch: is still here?

Anyway I got my keyring for reaching my 10%, was so embarressed to get up in the class :blush: So I've lost 20lbs so far :thumbup: x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Indy of course you are welcome to join! Will update the list as soon as I can get a chance. 

Chrissie no worries! 67.5 is still awesome! Well done!!

we just had the stuffed shells with cheese (on the WW recipes) and OMG so so good! I had more than a portion because it was really good :blush: and I still have quite a lot of points left in the day, doubt I'll use them all today! One bonus of getting rid of the Dr. Pepper :happydance:

PB I hadn't seen a chart like that (the plate one) will have a better look later. I know they say to eat on a smaller plate and to make sure your veggies take up a good portion!

I don't know if they have any of the WW ice creams over there? but they have skinny cow here and they have some really good chocolate ice cream sandwich things :lol:


----------



## Vickie

ames_x said:


> I only lost a 1lb this week, I think it's because the :witch: is still here?
> 
> Anyway I got my keyring for reaching my 10%, was so embarressed to get up in the class :blush: So I've lost 20lbs so far :thumbup: x

I'm dreading this week because the :witch: is due any day which generally means 1) huge mood swings and 2) chocolate cravings :lol:

well done on 10% :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

can i join? I have been on ww about 9 weeks and so far lost 13lbs, I think i have put quite a bit back on recently but i'm weighing in tomo so i'll b back on it next week. 

xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Panda of course you're welcome! I'll go add you to the list :)


----------



## tiggertea

WieghtWatchers here does a fantastic Carrot Cake Slice. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :munch:


----------



## ames_x

tiggertea said:


> WieghtWatchers here does a fantastic Carrot Cake Slice. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :munch:

I'm addicted to them! So yum! x


----------



## Vickie

tiggertea said:


> WieghtWatchers here does a fantastic Carrot Cake Slice. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :munch:

hmm you buy in store? I haven't seen anything like that here!


----------



## tiggertea

Yep, they are available in a pack of 6 at the supermarket.
I LOVE them. and they only count for one point :dance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I love love WW angel delight!! I have it on top of a merangue (sp?) nest so get a super scrummy dessert for 1 1/2 points!! Bargain!!


----------



## Vickie

hmm I haven't seen those here! but the only things I've really seen are breads and tortillas for WW stuff


----------



## tiggertea

There's also Chocolate Brownie version at a slightly less saintly 1.5 points. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

I don't think I've ever seen WW bread. But then again I've never thought to look for it. I look for WW in the "bad" aisles - like sweets/biscuits/cakes etc. :haha:


----------



## Suz

Sara-Lee makes a great low cal bread... real tastey... only 1 point for 2 slices also, Ora Wheat makes the Sandwhich thins!!!! again... 1 point for both pieces :headspin:


----------



## Vickie

tiggertea said:


> There's also Chocolate Brownie version at a slightly less saintly 1.5 points. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen WW bread. But then again I've never thought to look for it. I look for WW in the "bad" aisles - like sweets/biscuits/cakes etc. :haha:

:rofl: that sounds like me!


----------



## ames_x

We have 3 differant types of bread ranging from half a point to 1point.... I tend to go for the 1point bread as its thick slice, the 0.5point bread goes like crisp bread when toasted :lol:

We also have bagels for 2points, I find other bagels high in points :shrug:

Do you have the receipe for the 0point soup Vickie?


----------



## RainbowMum

I think WW bread is vile ;-) Rather 'spend' a point more and have nice bread.

What are the bagel like? I usually eat the New York Bagel for 3.5 Points each or if I can find them the Food Doctor ones


----------



## Vickie

No I don't think I have any soup recipes? but I would like them :flower:

We didn't buy the WW bread it was 50 cents more than the regular what bread and when I compared the calories, fiber, etc. it was identical :shrug: I'm not big on toast or sandwiches anyways so won't use it often. Need to look at the points total one of these days when I get around to it :rofl:

tonight for dinner we're having pesto glazed grilled tomatoes, oven roasted fingerling potatoes and steak :munch:


----------



## Suz

Vickie... you can get the 0 point soup on WW site... My mom makes that all the time. Its great.


----------



## Vickie

will have a look after the kid is in bed :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

WW chunky veg and pasta soup is amazing!!! and only 1/2 a point!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

OOps forget to say i weighted in tonight and 1/2 off, i think it should have been more but i have a cast on my arm that must weight a bit :doh: Nearly back to my pre xmas weight :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

YUM!!! I just had a WW frozen brownie dessert!! Totally scrummy!!

BTW i'm a bit obsessed with food... if you hadnt already guessed!!


----------



## Vickie

:lol: So am I, probably why I had to join WW! :haha:

hope everyone is doing good :hugs:

I am staying on track, it's actually easier than I thought it'd be :shrug: I guess it's because I can still have some of the same stuff, just watch portion control etc. :mrgreen: And this is day FOUR without a Dr. Pepper! :wohoo:


----------



## ames_x

I feel like such a pig today, I've eaten loads... yet managed to save 1point?!

I swear I eat more than I used to before I started WW :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

ames and ally - what amazing losses :yipee: 

i had a look at the 0point soup, but i'm a bit fussy :blush: was thinking about making a low point parsnip soup though, but haven't worked out points etc yet!

i've been trying to bank loads of points this week, especially as it's james' birthday next week to going to have a couple of 'naughty' things :lol: 
i weigh in tomorrow, so fingers crossed for a good loss! but i'm worried that a. my pcos will play up :dohh: and b. that as i haven't been eating all my points, that my body has stored it! hope not! more exercise today too - dvd again and we're off swimming later.

do you think we could share maybe a typical menu for the day for each of us, might be a good way to exchange ideas? :D

mine is:

breakie - special k and semi-skimmed milk (2points)

lunch - jacket potato (3 points) cottage cheese (2.5) low fat marg (0.5)

afternoon snack - low fat hot choc (1)

dinner - ww korma sauce (2) with chicken (3) brown rice (4.5) and a muller light yoghurt afterwards (1.5) 

coffee later on in evening - always add 1 point for milk


----------



## pinkycat

hi 
Just had a quick read through, sounds like everyone is doing well. 
I hav been good this week but i dont think i hav lost anything :dohh: we will see wen i get weighed tomorrow.

here is what i ate yesterday

WW yoghurt 0.5

ham sandwich 4.5
quavers 1.5

3 x rich tea biscuits 1.5

mash potato 3
3x WW sausages 4.5
green beans 0
peas 1

WW yoghurt again 0.5

total 17


----------



## ames_x

princess_bump said:


> ames and ally - what amazing losses :yipee:
> 
> i had a look at the 0point soup, but i'm a bit fussy :blush: was thinking about making a low point parsnip soup though, but haven't worked out points etc yet!
> 
> i've been trying to bank loads of points this week, especially as it's james' birthday next week to going to have a couple of 'naughty' things :lol:
> i weigh in tomorrow, so fingers crossed for a good loss! but i'm worried that a. my pcos will play up :dohh: and b. that as i haven't been eating all my points, that my body has stored it! hope not! more exercise today too - dvd again and we're off swimming later.
> 
> do you think we could share maybe a typical menu for the day for each of us, might be a good way to exchange ideas? :D
> 
> mine is:
> 
> breakie - special k and semi-skimmed milk (2points)
> 
> lunch - jacket potato (3 points) cottage cheese (2.5) low fat marg (0.5)
> 
> afternoon snack - low fat hot choc (1)
> 
> dinner - ww korma sauce (2) with chicken (3) brown rice (4.5) and a muller light yoghurt afterwards (1.5)
> 
> coffee later on in evening - always add 1 point for milk



Good luck hun :hugs:!!

I must say my menu isnt exciting, I live off WW stuff and rarely cook :lol:
I will start when I can cook for the baby too as I have loads of WW receipe books :dohh: Its just finding the time... then buying the ingrediants, its expensive x


----------



## princess_bump

pinkycat - thats fab! well done you! lots of luck with your weigh in :hugs:

ames - oh honey thanks, i remember what it was like when maddi was younger, actually cooking was something other people did :lol: your doing great hon :hugs: xx


----------



## Vickie

Good luck at your weigh in pinky cat! :happydance:

ames! Cooking is SO hard when your baby is young!!! :hugs:

PB I guess things are done differently here because I have 35 "extra" points for the week in addition to my daily points. Anyways I'm saving those for our anniversary dinner on Saturday night :lol:

my menu yesterday was:

breakfast:

2 blueberry muffins (well a bit less because Hannah stole off of me) equaling 7 points

lunch: large salad with 2 ounces deli sliced ham (cut up), 1 ounce 2% cheese, 2 ounce baby carrots, 4 tablespoons Fat free Italian dressing. think it was 5 points?

snack:

100 calorie pack thinsations chips ahoy :blush: :rofl:

dinner:

3 steak fajitas--1 ounce 2% cheese, steak (Stan forgot to weigh so had to guess on this one), 3 medium whole wheat tortillas, mushrooms, and salsa. it was pretty high in points around 10 I think? because of the steak

snack:

skinny cowy fudge bar


----------



## princess_bump

yep vickie, looks like it's done differently, just to confuse us all :lol: 

sounds like an excellent menu vickie! looks like we're doing the same re: saving points for special dinner! enjoy your anniversary dinner hon :cloud9: i cannot wait till james birthday chinese :lol:

well weigh in day for me - the stupid scales kept fluctuating between a 2lb and 3.5lb loss :dohh: so i'm saying 2lb down for me on my second week :yipee: happy enough with it, hoping a steady loss means i can keep it off! 

i'm attempting a no point onion soup atm! thus far i have:

2 onions
2 garlic cloves
a couple of sprays of oil
2 chicken stock in about 1.5 pints of water

hoping it will reduce down nicely and wont need anything else! might keep me going today :lol:
any tips or pointers for the soup would be fab!

hope everyone is doing well :Dxx


----------



## pinkycat

Well done princess bump :happydance:
The onion soup sounds nice, never made that before, will u let us know it turns out?
I usually make veg soup with zero point veggies and have bread with it if i have points 2 spare.

Well 1lb off for me this week. It has slowed right down now but still coming off slowly :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

well done PB and pinkycat!

My weigh in day isn't until Sunday morning but I tend to weigh myself daily :blush: really shouldn't I know!

The points systems must be really different! Strange how that works :rofl:

yesterday I had:

1 cup raisin bran cereal with 1/2 cup skim milk for breakfast
ham and cheese sandwich on whole wheat bread for lunch plus 1/2 cup of grapes and 100 calorie pack oreos witch: is here if you hadn't guessed already :rofl:)
and one of the mushroom spaghetti recipes from the site for dinner, it was good and really filling :thumbup:
and 9 hersheys kisses :blush: and a skinny cow bar

despite all that though I still had like 8.5 points left over last night :shock:


----------



## RainbowMum

thanks to this thread I just picked up a pack of WW carrot cakes and they're lovely *ha* not sure this is how it was meant to work ;-)


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Rainbow! I'm going to have to look for those here I think


----------



## princess_bump

sounds like your doing well vickie :D and well done, fab loss pinkycat :thumbup: i'd be sooo over the moon to lose over 66lb's! your doing amazingly :D

soup was good, certainly keeping hunger at bay :thumbup:

i haven't tried the carrot cake, but i would recommend the brownie bites too, soooo yummy!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks PB! You're doing great too!!! :headspin:

and I agree 66 pounds so far is wonderful! :happydance: Well done pinkycat! I'll be so happy when I get there (well hopefully I will get there :winkwink:)

I'm not much of an onion person so I don't know about this soup :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

he he, they do a few vickie, i'm really fussy about the other soups which is why i went for onion :blush: i don't like celery xx


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Celery I wouldn't mind but yeah I can be a really picky eater :blush: One reason Stan is actually liking WW is that we're having a new variety of foods while we try out different recipes :blush: :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks PB and vickie :blush:
Vickie- you will get there, i remember going 2 my 1st meeting last year and coming home and crying cos i had so much 2 lose. 
I agree with the carrot cake, its lovely,so are the bakewell tarts and mini rolls :blush:


----------



## Vickie

question for you gals doing the online WW or even those who aren't who might know the answer ;) when measuring your foods while cooking for more than one how do you enter it? Like I measured out two teaspoons of olive oil tonight for cooking the asparagus, but only put one tsp in my tracker because I'm only eating part of the asparagus? or would you put both in?


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all! I have been on Weight Watchers for a bit now and have lost a total of 41.5lbs. I decided to start this plan due to feeling out of breath after walking up the stairs and not wanting to have any serious health problems in the future. I feel alot fitter and healthier since losing this weight but I still have a bit to go. One rule I have for myself is that I WILL NOT EVER say that I am on a diet - I am on a weight loss plan and lifestyle change xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Missus!! Well done on the weight you've lost so far! I agree it's not about dieting, it's about changing your lifestyle :)


----------



## Missus_L

Thanks Vickie! As soon as you have the lifestyle change in place, you know that you can lose the weight! xx


----------



## Vickie

3 pounds for me this week :happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

Wow well done, thats fantastic :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: fab-tastic loss vickie! well done sweetie :happydance:

with re to the cooking for 2 - i normally just split stuff like oil - though currently using the spray oil! and whilst i get used to (again) the portion sizes of things like rice and pasta i've been cooking mine separate, bit of a pain, but hopefully will be worth it!

had the ww's chilli last night, made with quorn mince, and i'd def. recommend it, the quorn is nice and low fat/low points :D


----------



## Vickie

thanks PB! That's what I've been doing just splitting it, I'm to lazy to cook separately :rofl:

we had our anniversary dinner last night which was umm very unhealthy :haha: but you know after eating I was miserable because I was to full!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hello ladies, 

Just had a quick read through sounds like you're all doing great.

My LO is 10 weeks old now and i've decided enoughs enough and I want to get back to the old happy me.

I've been very overweight for a few years now, I actually cried when I got the scales out earlier, Im 20st 13lb (293 lb) . My bmi is 44. I ideally want to loose 60lb's which I know is a huge amount but I really feel determined to do it.

My weight caused me alot of problems during my pregnancy & still now with high blood pressure, so I'm hoping if I loose the weight I'll be happier in my self and my health will reap the benefits too.

I'm signing up for WW online tonight (3 month plan) and I'll be starting tomorrow.

So hello ladies, i'll be stalking this thread from now on :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Purpledaisy!! I hope you like WW! I was really worried about it, but really I find it pretty simple to do, the online guide is sooooooooooooooo helpful.

I'm also like the pickiest eater in the world so was worried about what I'd eat but there's lots of great foods there! And I can also eat some of my "old" foods just make sure I portion them correctly etc. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kirstin

Can you only find out how many points you are allowed once you sign up?


----------



## whiby

Kirstin - here you go:

This is the list of questions that when answered, will tell you how many values you're allowed.

These are the questions- 

Are you: 
Female = Score 3 
Male = Score 9 

Are you a breastfeeding mother? 
No = Score 0 
Yes, breastfeeding exclusively = Score 10 
Yes, supplementing breastfeeding with solid foods = Score 5 

How old are you? 
16 - 20 = Score 5 
21 - 35 = Score 4 
36 - 50 = Score 3 
51 - 65 = Score 2 
Over 65 = Score 1 

How many stones do you weigh? 
Ignore the lb, the number of stones is your score for this question. Someone who weights 12st 4lb will score 12 

How tall are you? 
Under 5ft 4ins = Score 1 
5ft 4ins or above = Score 2 

In your day to day life are you: 
Sitting down most of the time = Score 0 
Occasionally sitting, but mainly standing = Score 2 
Walking most of the time = Score 4 
Doing physically hard work most of the time = Score 6

You should retake this quiz if you drop down to the next stone bracket  
or if you have a birthday which takes you to the next age bracket.


----------



## whiby

Hi everyone - I've been doing ww on and off since 2005! It does work for me, but then I get complacent and stop doing it, then the weight goes back on again. I lost 21lbs before xmas and then got lazy, and I went back to class on Saturday and found out I had put back on 15lbs. I am disgusted with myself - all that hard work wasted. But I know I have done it once and I can do it again, and I will! I will prob be checking this thread a lot to stop myself falling off the wagon again!


----------



## Kirstin

Thank you :D


----------



## Squidge

I can't wait to get back on the WW wagon :haha: I've done it twice now and each time lost 3st :D Definitely works for me :lol: 

I'll be joining you ladies soon once i've been given the go ahead from my docs :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Whiby!!

Looking forward to you joining squidge :happydance:


----------



## cheeseface

count me in too!first meeting tonight i cant wait!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome cheeseface! Hope your meeting tonight goes well :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, great group.

I joined a week ago and have lost 3bls :)

Hope we all reach our goals with ease.

XXX


----------



## Vickie

:hi: DaisyDuke! Well done on 3 pounds! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

welcome all :wave: so nice to hear others doing ww's too! it certainly is my fav 'diet' (although i'd rather eat what i want :rofl:) 

fab fab loss daisyduke! well done :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: PB wouldn't we all! Though I'm surprised I don't miss my "old foods" as much as I expected :shrug: probably because I'm still getting a daily fix of chocolate in there :haha:

we're having roast chicken tonight but I'm having problems deciding on how to make it, oh and what side dish to have


----------



## RainbowMum

I don't really see it as a diet.
Yes I still need to remind myself to make the right choices but WW works for me.

The other night I was eating 3 quorn fillets and a big plate full of steamed carrots, I enjoyed eating it and didn't think how much I'd rather eat greasy food at that moment.

I can still go to Pizza Express or Nando's, just have to watch my points during the day and then I can still eat a Chicken Burger[7.5 Points] or a chicken Pizza[leggera has 8.5Points] just like I would have before...

I've become a total soup addict too and make a big 1.5Liter jug full of soup once a week and eat some every day. I never liked soup before and now it's a fantastic way to get my '5 a day'


----------



## whiby

Vickie said:


> :rofl: PB wouldn't we all! Though I'm surprised I don't miss my "old foods" as much as I expected :shrug: probably because I'm still getting a daily fix of chocolate in there :haha:
> 
> *we're having roast chicken tonight but I'm having problems deciding on how to make it, oh and what side dish to have*

I did roast chicken breasts yesterday with honey glaze - dead easy - mix up 1.5tbsp honey, 1 tbsp soy sauce, 1 tbsp lemon juice some salt and pepper and glaze the chicken then chuck it in the oven to cook. check on it a couple of times whilst cooking and reglaze it as required. Only the honey and the chicken is pointed. Was nice too, quite a subtle honey flavour. :)

:flower:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah i agree i dont feel like im on a diet as such which is fantastic, but then i am allowed an extra 10 points cos of bf, so its quite a lot of food really, even tho it did feel like i was starving in the first few days :rofl: Might have something to do with the fact of the multiple doughnuts i would scoff in a day :dohh: no wonder i didnt loose any weight.

Does anyone know if we weigh fresh pasta cooked or non cooked to work out the points?

:kiss:

XXX


----------



## Vickie

Umm I do WW online and they have points listed for cooked and uncooked


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh im online to, never noticed the cooked and un cooked :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

it took me a good week to figure out how to work the online system well :rofl: 

did you find what you were looking for?


----------



## Vickie

it took me a good week to figure out how to work the online system well :rofl: 

did you find what you were looking for?


----------



## cheeseface

went to my first meeting today and got weighted im 13stone 9lb so i have about 3 stone to lose.just making a shopping list now.


----------



## Vickie

cheeseface said:


> went to my first meeting today and got weighted im 13stone 9lb so i have about 3 stone to lose.just making a shopping list now.

Hope you had a good time at the meeting?

our shopping list this last month (we do a big shop just once a month) was so different from the things we usually buy :lol:


----------



## cheeseface

it was great not as scary as i thought it would be.and diet coke is 0 points!fantastic.
theres so much you can eat still!
my oh is delighted he loves cooking so he cant wait to try all the recipes.
whats the difference with the online one?


----------



## Vickie

you don't attend weekly meetings, instead you weigh at home. It has a place for you to enter what you eat every day and calculates your points for you :)

My hubby is happy as well because we're trying new foods out and he was getting bored of the same old stuff! :lol:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I had already eaten it :rofl: and i measured it cooked weight rather than risk having to many points ifykwim.

Well done cheeseface :) :thumbup:

XXX


----------



## Vickie

yeah I get you, I generally measure all my stuff cooked as well :)

we're trying a WW recipe for au gratin potatoes tonight!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow ur so good, i want to try new recipes to but Matilda is very demanding right now :rofl: MUST make time. Poor lamb had her injections today to so is not a happy bunny, mummy cried to.......

XXX


----------



## Vickie

aww poor Matilda :hugs: Honestly it's only because Hannah is 18 months old that I can accomplish anything :lol: When she was 2 months old we mostly ate quick and easy (and not always healthy :haha:) meals. It gets easier, in my opinion, to get things done as they get older :) Hannah is a clingy baby and child but she loves to help cook dinner (as long as the prep doesn't take more than 20-30 minutes she's a great helper :thumbup:)


----------



## tiggertea

kind of off topic but WOW! Can't believe Hannah is 18months! Doesn't seem that long ago I was reading she'd arrived! :lol:

I slipped off the wagon last night. Had a stressful weekend and start to week and hubby decided I needed takeaway and alcohol. :blush:


----------



## Vickie

tiggertea said:


> kind of off topic but WOW! Can't believe Hannah is 18months! Doesn't seem that long ago I was reading she'd arrived! :lol:
> 
> I slipped off the wagon last night. Had a stressful weekend and start to week and hubby decided I needed takeaway and alcohol. :blush:

I know she's a little girl now, no longer a baby! :shock: :cry:

:hugs: Don't beat yourself up over it, one night isn't going to hurt. Saturday and Sunday I had part of a brownie :munch: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Aww how cute that she helps :)


----------



## cheeseface

how is everyone today?


----------



## Panda_Ally

I wieghted in today and
.
.
.
2lbs OFF!!! :yipee: 

I'm back to my pre xmas weight now so hopefully my ticker will start going down now!!!

I think i'm about 16lbs from goal!!! :D


----------



## Vickie

Well done Panda! :happydance:

good here thanks cheeseface :) Still trying to decide on dinner, I know we're having steak, grilled tomatoes with pesto, baby bok choy and I need a carb for Hannah. Am thinking of crescent rolls as I'm not really in the mood to cook :shrug:

hope you are well?


----------



## cheeseface

thats fantastic panda!!
sounds lovely vickie, whats a crescent roll?:blush:
we had chicken pasta soup with veg it was lovely.
ive used most of 2days points on snacks.oops:blush:


----------



## Vickie

https://bargainbriana.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/300_143832.jpg

a crescent roll :lol: two points for one :shrug: not great but not to bad either I suppose. 

:rofl: at using your points on snacks! the only problem I've found with that is that you're hungry pretty quickly after!!


----------



## cheeseface

il be better tomorrow i swear!


----------



## Vickie

:) the first week was hard for me learning to adjust, I still have some days where I just barely make it under my points for the day :rofl: it adds up once you add in olive oil, margarine etc. even though we've cut a lot of it out......oh and I love ketchup :rofl: which costs me a point for 1/4 cup :haha:

I'm sure you'll do better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Hope you all are doing well :hugs: 

I decided to try oatmeal this morning and can't say I'm a fan :sick: :rofl: don't think I'll go that route again


----------



## nataliecn

Here I am!! LOL.

Some of you know me, mind you I've been MIA for a while.... 
I'm Natalie, I've struggled with my weight for about 6 years now, and it's slowly and steadily been on the rise... After I had my son (10 months in 3 days!) I decided I had to do something about it. Been struggling, on and off while doing it. 

I started again on Jan 1st, and so far I'm down 15.4 lbs, fingers crossed I keep having luck with it!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Natalie! Glad you joined in here :hugs:

Well done on the weight loss so far! :happydance:

And next time you come over we'll actually have healthy food :haha: :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

hey all, hope we're all well :wave:

welcome nataile and cheeseface :hi:

all well over here, though it's james birthday tomorrow so i've decided to WI tomorrow instead of friday as we're having a 'naughty' dinner tomorrow night and then chinese at mums friday night :dohh:

i've just made a huge pot of 0point soup so i'm going to try to behave over the next few days! :lol: oh and we are going swimming tomorrow, so thats good i suppose!


----------



## Vickie

PB I was thinking of doing the same! :rofl: We had planned to go out to eat for my birthday Saturday and weigh in day is Sunday morning :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

I know I'm bad - I don't wanna read 15 pages...
Just figured I'd put out some of the things I find that help.

GUM GUM GUM! I always have fruity gum with me, so that if i get a weird craving I just have some gum and 9 times out of 10 it goes away! :)

Also, for the popcorn lovers out there, Kernels popcorn seasonings are 0 for 1TBSP... Which is a godsend to me! I am a dill pickle chip lover, and I put the dill pickle flavour on there and it tastes like I'm eating chips, but I'm not! :) 

Also with dill pickle theme! It's the perfect snack to cut a salt craving! For me anyways! They're like 3 calories per pickle! I eat so many pickles it's not even funny! LOL. 

For those who love spaghetti, and the family enjoys eating it lots! We eat spaghetti squash a lot around here! It's no points, gives you a serving of vegetables and honestly does taste like spaghetti, it's just a little "crunchy" so more like al dente pasta!!


----------



## Vickie

will have to look those up Nat! I haven't tried any of the 0 points recipes yet :dohh: 

We're trying to do turkey burgers tonight with butternut squash fries, hopefully it will turn out :rofl:

for lunch I had a bbq chicken wrap, with the chicken, cheese, tortilla and bbq sauce it was 5.5 points! Really good and quite filling


----------



## nataliecn

See I struggle with my points. I find it so hard to eat a huge amount on a meal. Last night I had 10 points left after dinner! LOL.

This morning I had yogurt, and a pear for breakfast. And then my coffee with a bit of milk and sweetner.
For lunch I had a cup-a-soup, and a salad with a hardboiled egg, a bit of shredded cheese, and 3-cheese ranch dressing! Was yuuummy! 

And tonight we are having baked chicken with dijon and lime! It's a recipe I found on the internet, so we'll see how that works! We haven't really found any recipes we haven't enjoyed yet!


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - I live off the garden veg soup! I have only tried the original one so far, but I find it's the perfect thing for me if I am really hungry and need something between lunch and dinner! It's really yummy, and then again, a serving of veg, and no points! And if I'm having a higher point lunch, that isn't the most filling of things, I'll have the soup as well so I'm more full, but without adding!
You should really try it! :)


----------



## Babydance

hello ladies sorry to butt in, besides your points im just wondering how many calories you consume in relation to weight? (dont tell me youre weight if youre not comfortable!) :) :flower:


----------



## Vickie

nataliecn said:


> See I struggle with my points. I find it so hard to eat a huge amount on a meal. Last night I had 10 points left after dinner! LOL.
> 
> This morning I had yogurt, and a pear for breakfast. And then my coffee with a bit of milk and sweetner.
> For lunch I had a cup-a-soup, and a salad with a hardboiled egg, a bit of shredded cheese, and 3-cheese ranch dressing! Was yuuummy!
> 
> And tonight we are having baked chicken with dijon and lime! It's a recipe I found on the internet, so we'll see how that works! We haven't really found any recipes we haven't enjoyed yet!

my points really vary day to day, some days I come close to using them all and some days I seem to have loads left over :shrug:

for the spaghetti squash is that a WW recipes you found online? I did a quick search earlier but wasn't sure if I found the right thing.

and I'll have a look at the soups! We're going shopping this weekend so I can pick up any missing ingredients

Sorry babydance I have no idea how many calories I take in, I go by the points values alone


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - nope! Just buy a spaghetti squash! They're usually 99cents a pound. You bake them in the oven, whole, for 1 hour! And then cut it open, and you literally scrape it out with a fork and it looks like spaghetti! And just put whatever spaghetti sauce you like on there! And just calculate the points for the sauce! But it saves you like 4 points that you'd use on pasta, and you get more! :)


----------



## Vickie

I'll have to look for one next time we're at the store :thumbup:


----------



## pinkycat

Hi everyone :flower:
hope your all ok today. I havent been doing very well the last few days, AF has finally arrived (been having depo which wore off in june and this is 1st AF whilst doing WW)
Feel rubbish and craving chocolate so not expecting a loss on fri just hoping to STS.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Pinky I had the chocolate cravings to, managed to stay within my points limit though and still lost weight last week :shrug:

not sure about this week, I'm bad I weigh every morning :blush: and it doesn't look like I've lost yet this week :|


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm off weight watcher for today!1 :rofl: 
So far i have had, 
Mccoys
Kitkat
Diet coke :)
Cookie 
and 
Mini eggs....Really not good!! I blame my uni they only have vending machines and i was there till really late today!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Going shopping tomoz to get stuff to make a BIG pot of 0 points soup!!


----------



## Vickie

vending machines are bad! :rofl: Stan and I were in a community center Sunday and I was looking through the vending machines and told him I couldn't have any of it :haha:

it must be hard while at school to find good food to eat :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I just looked for recipies for 0 pooints soup and i dont know what half the ingredients are :rofl: I think im gunna stick with my 1/2 point minestrone. x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Vickie said:


> vending machines are bad! :rofl: Stan and I were in a community center Sunday and I was looking through the vending machines and told him I couldn't have any of it :haha:
> 
> it must be hard while at school to find good food to eat :hugs:

Aww i appriceate the sympathy but i really dont deserve it!! There is a canteen but its 2 blocks away and on the top floor and i couldn't b bother to walk there!! LOL!! I nned to be more prepared and take healthy snacks in with me!! 

I feel sick now my body isnt used to having all this junk in it any more!! Bring on the veggies tomo!!


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: :rofl: 

I do understand though, last weekend we were bad for our anniversary and I felt horrible afterward :sick: it's amazing how quickly you get used to eating the healthier foods isn't it?


----------



## RainbowMum

Panda_Ally said:


> I just looked for recipies for 0 pooints soup and i dont know what half the ingredients are :rofl: I think im gunna stick with my 1/2 point minestrone. x

My favourite 0-Points soup is butternut squash, 1 red onion, a couple red peppers and a couple of carrots, covered in stock then purreed. Lots of chilli powder.
Yummy!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think im just gunna get all my fave veg just cut it chunky and mix with stock and canned tomatos..

Canned tomatos are free right??


----------



## Vickie

yeah they are


----------



## RainbowMum

Panda_Ally said:


> I think im just gunna get all my fave veg just cut it chunky and mix with stock and canned tomatos..
> 
> Canned tomatos are free right??

just don't add broccoli ;-) 
I did that once and turned out horrible *yuck*
And I love, LOVE broccoli but just couldn't handle it pureed :wacko:


----------



## nataliecn

Panda - that's basically what one of the soups is! Just a whole bunch of veggies in broth! I used do, 1800ML of Chicken Broth (I buy 2 of the 900ml campbells ones!), a can of diced tomatoes, about 1 TBSP of tomato paste, green beans (fresh, frozen or canned all work! i just use whatever we have on hand, and i have enough of!), part of a bag of coleslaw (i find this easier than having to cut it up myself! LOL), some carrots, onions, a bit of garlic! I know the recipe calls for zucchini but I'm not a fan! 
Sometimes I throw in some peppers too! 
It's the easiest thing to make, then I just freeze it in containers, and it lasts me 3 or so weeks! 

Oh, and the spices they usually want in there is Thyme and Basil I believe, and ofcourse a bit of S&P! :)


----------



## Vickie

would it be okay to leave the cabbage out? I'm not a big fan of the stuff :rofl:

on another note dinner was really good! :thumbup:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Thanks for all the input girlies!! I'll give it a go tommorrow and see how it goes!! x


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah you can! I just really enjoy it! It doesn't really taste like cabbage in the soup! Or atleast not to me, but I guess it is different if you don't like it... 
We had Dijon & Lime Chicken, it was very yummy!!


----------



## Vickie

I am such a picky eater :blush: that's why I never figured WW would work for me :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Oh no! THat's the main reason I love it! Because if I really want McDonalds, or whatever, I can... just means I'm not gonna get much else in the way of food for the day! ahahah!

Are you a big veggie person?? I know the NO NAME Fat free sour cream, or the Selection (Metro, etc) Fat Free Sour Cream is 0 points for 2 TBSP... and they have the little Club House seasonings that do "dips and dressings".. You just mix them in... I use them all the time, so that I have something to dip my veggies in .. I'm not a fan of plain veggies in a lot of cases, so it works great for me! And no points for 2TBSP!


----------



## Vickie

nataliecn said:


> Oh no! THat's the main reason I love it! Because if I really want McDonalds, or whatever, I can... just means I'm not gonna get much else in the way of food for the day! ahahah!
> 
> Are you a big veggie person?? I know the NO NAME Fat free sour cream, or the Selection (Metro, etc) Fat Free Sour Cream is 0 points for 2 TBSP... and they have the little Club House seasonings that do "dips and dressings".. You just mix them in... I use them all the time, so that I have something to dip my veggies in .. I'm not a fan of plain veggies in a lot of cases, so it works great for me! And no points for 2TBSP!

now that I'm into it more I really like it for the reason you said! I _can_ have the bad stuff (in fact ate at A&W last weekend), but when I do it means I have to watch the rest of the day :D

I like some veggies and we're trying more and more by the day. But I don't care for sour cream :blush: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl:
Go figure!
Yeah, tomorrow is my weigh in day, and I'm being a REALLY good girl.. I jumped on the scale today and had an awesome number, but I duno if it was a fluke! I've done really good, avoided salty foods and everything today.
And tomorrow night is Grey's, so I'll have popcorn and stuff without feeling guilty about the scale! And Andrew and I are having date night Friday, so I won't be all that good then, not sure where we're going yet!! LOL


----------



## Vickie

ohhh a good number! :wohoo: I'm not expecting much this week don't know why :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

When did you start?
I found my worst week was my 3rd week... But part of that was my af I think too!


----------



## Vickie

2 and a half weeks ago so this is my third week (AF was last week though :lol:)

lost 5 pounds the first week and 3 last week (I weigh on Sunday). 

Of course any loss is good and I'm not expecting it to all come off quickly (though that would be really really nice! :rofl:) :)


----------



## nataliecn

It really sucks that I'm not still in Toronto - we coulda been work out buddies or something! Coulda taken the monkeys for walks lots and stuff!


----------



## Vickie

I know! :( it's to bad we don't live closer. Stan has been doing the EA Active and it's a good work out but between the :witch: last week and catching a cold this week I've not really felt like doing it. The one and only thing I miss about my old place is that it had a gym upstairs!

I can't wait for the weather to get warmer so that we can start taking a lot more walks!


----------



## cooney

I know I'm a bit late, but could I join? I weigh in tomorrow morning. For the longest time I thought this thread was a personal journal. Don't know why I thought that. :shrug: I calorie count and do weight watchers. am I too late? I'm also part of the weight loss sticky but there are so many women there I thought I might like to join the WW ladies here.


----------



## RainbowMum

I weighed in today and have now lost a total of 27lb :)

The only thing is that I used to weigh-in at 6pm fully clothed and now I weigh in at 7am unclothed before I jump in the shower, have been doing that for a few weeks now so in theory I may not have actually lost 27lb but I weigh 27lbs less than I did at my first WW class weigh in.

:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

cooney said:


> I know I'm a bit late, but could I join? I weigh in tomorrow morning. For the longest time I thought this thread was a personal journal. Don't know why I thought that. :shrug: I calorie count and do weight watchers. am I too late? I'm also part of the weight loss sticky but there are so many women there I thought I might like to join the WW ladies here.

Of course you're not to late :)


----------



## Vickie

RainbowMum said:


> I weighed in today and have now lost a total of 27lb :)
> 
> The only thing is that I used to weigh-in at 6pm fully clothed and now I weigh in at 7am unclothed before I jump in the shower, have been doing that for a few weeks now so in theory I may not have actually lost 27lb but I weigh 27lbs less than I did at my first WW class weigh in.
> 
> :happydance:

Well done! :happydance: I weigh in the mornings without clothes on because I figure it will give me a more accurate body weight? :shrug:


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie said:


> Well done! :happydance: I weigh in the mornings without clothes on because I figure it will give me a more accurate body weight? :shrug:

That's what I do too Vickie! Depending on what you're wearing it can add like 3lbs!!


----------



## Vickie

I had on full out winter clothes and it added like 5 pounds :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Hiya ladies!

I hope you don't mind but could I join you as of tomorrow? I was doing SW but the class is at 5.30pm and finishes 7pm - Josh is a nightmare at class and don't have anyone to watch him so back to WW it is! Atleast their class has other babies he can play with.

I know what I weigh as of this evening and will be starting tomorrow and weighing in on tuesdays at my class!

Well done on all the fab losses so far!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Welcome Kim!! :wave: 

Well done Rainbow mum!! Thats amazing!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I made a loads of 0 points soup today but it didnt seem bulky enough so i added a can of chick peas :dohh: I didnt realise they had a points value!!! So now i have 6 portions of 1 point soup!! Meh at least its still not too bad!! xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Kim!! Hope you like WW! 

Panda 1 point still isn't bad! And much better than the stuff in the vending machines ;)


----------



## cooney

Ok I weighed in today and lost 28 lbs total so far. =)


----------



## RainbowMum

cooney said:


> Ok I weighed in today and lost 28 lbs total so far. =)

Well done!!
We're almost Weight Loss twins *haha*
I lost 27lbs[but mine took me 4 months so far]


----------



## Vickie

well done Cooney! :happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

well done on all your losses :happydance:

1lb off 4 me today.:yipee: not loads but really happy cos i was expecting a gain as AF was here and havent been very good. 
Hope you all have a good weekend, i find the weekends so hard to be good :blush:


----------



## Vickie

Well done Pinky! :happydance:

this weekend is going to be brutal! We're going out to celebrate my birthday on Saturday :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

well done pinky!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

i made ww melt in the middle choc cake today!! sooooo good only 4 points a slice and super easy to make!!


----------



## Vickie

Panda_Ally said:


> i made ww melt in the middle choc cake today!! sooooo good only 4 points a slice and super easy to make!!

I NEED this :munch: :rofl:


----------



## cooney

RainbowMum said:


> cooney said:
> 
> 
> Ok I weighed in today and lost 28 lbs total so far. =)
> 
> Well done!!
> We're almost Weight Loss twins *haha*
> I lost 27lbs[but mine took me 4 months so far]Click to expand...

*high five*
I just lost a lot the first month :shrug:
I'm definitely slowing down, even though I am trying just as hard.
I will most likely lose even less this month. :dohh:


----------



## Panda_Ally

its sooo easy vick!!! the recipie is in the fabulous and filling cook book


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks vickie and panda.
vickie- happy birthday for saturday :flower: you will be fine 1, day wont do any damage.
Panda that cake sounds lovely.
Cooney - 8lbs in a month? thats amazing :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

thanks Panda I looked briefly online but couldn't find it :( I don't have any of the books yet. But I'll look again this evening when Hannah's down for the night :)

Thanks pinky! My b-day is Monday but we're doing the celebration Saturday, well just going out to eat. It seems to be easier to do on the weekend with Hannah's schedule :rofl: Than on Monday Stan is going to cook Thai Basil Chicken stirfry :munch: 

how's everyone doing today?


----------



## Panda_Ally

Doing good today!!2 big bowls of 1 point soup and a slice of 4 point cake so looooads of points left for alcohol tonight!! xxx


----------



## Vickie

Panda_Ally said:


> Doing good today!!2 big bowls of 1 point soup and a slice of 4 point cake so looooads of points left for alcohol tonight!! xxx

:rofl: that's the way to do it!!

I think we're going to do chicken fingers tonight!! Found a recipe that's not to bad for points :thumbup:


----------



## Kimboowee

Panda_Ally said:


> Doing good today!!2 big bowls of 1 point soup and a slice of 4 point cake so looooads of points left for alcohol tonight!! xxx

My kinda girl!!

I've been doing well today. Got stir fry with rice for tea and some points left for some wotsits tonight =] Went to a swim circuit class tonight, I feel fitter already!


----------



## Vickie

mmm Stirfry sounds good!!

I was surprised by how quickly I started to feel better!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL!! I was doing so well yesterday!! I had loads of points left over so went out was on the vodka and deit coke (1 point each) had a few to many then got home and ordered a pizza :dohh:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh and now im getting over my hangover got the major munchies so might have to order in again in a sec! xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Im off out tonight and can see then night ending with a kebab! I very rarely get out to mingle with adults so I will be putting this down as a one off =]


----------



## Vickie

we had pizza and wings for lunch :munch: though I could only eat two pieces of pizza before I got full :rofl: so we have some leftover for lunch tomorrow too! :dohh: I weighed this morning (even though my official weigh in isn't until tomorrow) so I'll see if I gain weight from this :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

3 pounds for me this week :happydance: though it was 4 yesterday morning and than I ate pizza :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Well done Vickie :)

I just made a big batch of veggie curry[with a jar of sauce as I didn't feel like making my own] It made 4 very generous servings. Because I added some potato to it to make it more filling they work out at 2.5Points a serving.

If there's ever a shortage of butternut squash I'll be the one to blame ;-) I used 3 this week just for me on soup and curry


----------



## pinkycat

vickie - 3lbs yay :happydance:
Rainbow mum - Im the same with butternut squash, i love it!


----------



## princess_bump

well done vickie :yipee: that wrap sounds lovely! mmm i love chicken wraps!!

well i've had a lovely weekend with james off and we had pizza Thursday night and a day off friday! now back on the ww wagon :lol:
yesterday was hard, but we did an hours solid swimming so that helped, and todays been much better, maddi a big batch of 0point soup and looking forward to ww chilli for dinner, and did my dvd again too!

i wi thursday morning and lost 3 and three quarter pounds - so was thrilled, though not too positive this week due to birthday celebrations :lol:

hope everyone is ok :D


----------



## Vickie

well done PB!! :happydance:

that curry sounds good, I think Stan would really like it! :)

I'm having the rest of the pizza for lunch today :argh: figure get it eaten so I can be good the rest of the week :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Woo well done vickie and PB!!! amazing weight loss!!


----------



## nataliecn

Hey ladies!
Way to go Vickie!!!!!! 
I weighed in Thursday and was down 4lbs! Which puts me at 19.5 so far! yahooo!!
I've been a bad girl though! My MIL is in Cuba drinking away on slushy drinks and stuff, and she's my WW buddy... So I've had a rough weekend, coupled with a girls night last night! Been back to good today, but I know it's going to affect my next weigh in! But oh well!

Speaking of cake - my mom makes cakes with pop!! LOL. One of her WW friends told her to omit the water, egg and oil, and add a diet pepsi! I will find out the exact amount! But apparently it's to die for, and because it's the diet pepsi, the points are a lot lower! :)

Vickie - maybe next time we get together I'll have her make one and we'll try it out!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I havent eaten yet today, i have a really sore throat and feel like poo so i dont really wanna swallow anything atm... feel ok tho not hungry or anything!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ohh and BTW butternut squash??? What to hell do i do with it, i mave it on the side and just :shrug: do i peel it?? chop it? just cook it whole??? Anyone fancy doing an idiots guide?? xxx


----------



## Vickie

that sounds really interesting Nat! Strange to think of diet pepsi in a cake though :rofl:

:hugs: Panda hope you feel better soon!

I was bad yesterday and today and will continue to be bad as Stan's making cupcakes for my birthday tomorrow. going to behave the rest of the week though :rofl:

oh and my points allowance went down by two!!


----------



## Vickie

Panda_Ally said:


> Ohh and BTW butternut squash??? What to hell do i do with it, i mave it on the side and just :shrug: do i peel it?? chop it? just cook it whole??? Anyone fancy doing an idiots guide?? xxx

:shrug: I've only made it a few times, once we made "fries" out of it, peeled and cut the long part into strips and baked which was pretty good. 

interested to know what others do with it


----------



## RainbowMum

Panda_Ally said:


> Ohh and BTW butternut squash??? What to hell do i do with it, i mave it on the side and just :shrug: do i peel it?? chop it? just cook it whole??? Anyone fancy doing an idiots guide?? xxx

I peel it and get rid of the seeds, then chop it up and add to a vegetable curry.
I use whatever veggies I have at home but my favourite one is a red onion, red pepper, cauliflower, carrot, courgette and butternut squash.
I usually use a jar of Pataks Balti Sauce for 6 Points/jar and a bit of passata and boling water.
*yum*
Because I added 350g of potato, this added another 3.5 Points to the whole pot, so it was 9.5 for 4 servings.[to put in freezer]
Tonight I had it with 2 mini pitta's for 2.5 Points meaning it was 5 Points total :)

I don't enjoy it just as a side vegetable though, only in soup, risotto or curry.


----------



## Panda_Ally

O thanks rainbow mum! I might give that veg curry a try!! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done on the losses!

I roast butternut squash and have it with a small steak with new potatoes - yummy! I've even started roasting it as part of my sunday dinner - Im converted!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Kim! How are you doing?


----------



## Kimboowee

Vickie said:


> :hi: Kim! How are you doing?

Not too bad! I did go way way over my points last night though, oops! Im walking to baby group tomorrow which is a good few miles. I don't start back to class until tuesday, I just want it to hurry up so I can get a big kick of motivation


----------



## Vickie

I went way over my points today so don't feel bad! I had leftover pizza and wings for lunch and than cupcakes for dessert :blush: :rofl: back to being good tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Weighting in tomo!! I havent been great this week so think i will have put on a bit!!! o well another week down the drain!!! 

I need to start tracking again cos i do so much better when i track!! 
Does anyone else not track??


----------



## Vickie

I still track but I find easy with the online system. Worried that if I don't track I'll accidentally over.


----------



## Kimboowee

I have to track! If I don't I seem to forget what I've eaten and then it doesn't count lol.

I can't access WW online - the website won't let me! I had the official WW tracker but when that ran out before xmas I bought myself a nice printed pad to write everything in


----------



## Vickie

not sure if we'll renew or not after this :shrug: it's a three month deal and I'll see how I feel at the end of it. Right now I'm leaning towards renew but that could change. I'm starting to get a pretty good feel for how many points different foods equal and portions etc.


----------



## cheeseface

hey everyone well done on the losses!!
i weighed in tonight and lost 4lbs!woohoo
oh is just gone to tesco and is buying this mysterious butternut squash.cant wait.
im tracking because i have an awful memory and i will forget what i had and id be more inclined to just kinda guess the points in something.
vickie if you dont renew are you still able to calculate points yourself?if so you could just keep track yourself no?


----------



## RainbowMum

I noticed how I sometimes beat myself up for going over my points by 2 or 3 and calling it a _bad day_...

When in reality a _bad day _used to be[before WW] when I ate 'normal' food + a bag of crisps and some chocolates


----------



## princess_bump

well done on your loss nat :yipee:

panda, hope your feeling better today sweets! 

i still track, but i always do, i've done ww on a few different occisions now and i always track, even if i just write it down.

vickie - i was thinking the same thing about our online after the 3 months - thinking i probably will, be we'll see, i'm having a panic as my wedding dress is now back, ready for the alterations, and i neeeeeddddd to lose a lot more :dohh:

i was thinking earlier - how do you guys track, i've been putting in my dinner early, as i plan for the next day, and kinda eat round that, hoping for 1lb off this week as we had two bad days :dohh: agrh!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

cheese - thats a wonderful loss :yipee: well done you!! when i've had bts before i've just always chipped it, but haven't had it in years as i have an allergy so stopped eating it, and have never given it to mads just encase!

rainbow - i was thinking the same thing, i was talking to OH feeling bad for eating a pizza on his b-day and he said consider a day before going back on ww and it has to be sooooooo much better! plus with ww i exercise every day, and before, it was probably only swimming twice a week.


----------



## EchoEcho

Hey girls can i join in?
Just joined ww and had my first meeting tonight :) Bit shocked about the weigh in:cry: but nevermind, im on the right track:thumbup:

How are you all finding it?


----------



## princess_bump

welcome echo, course you can join :D

i'm finding it quite good, this is wk 4 for me, i've done ww's before with some fab results, so hoping to have them again soon.
once you get the hang of it, its a good diet, and can fit into your lifestyle well, its nice to be able to eat everything, but in moderation :D


----------



## cheeseface

hi echo!welcome!
thanks everyone.i havent gone over my daily points yet but its only been a week but i agree with what ye are saying compared to before i think its ok to slip once and awhile also before you wouldnt really be aware how much you do eat.
what do you do for exercise?ive done none so far:blush: dont know where to start


----------



## EchoEcho

Thankyou, glad you are enjoying it... Ive just filled the cupboards with ww products, soups bread etc gonna try my best to stick to it..

So far for excercise i am walking everyday, doing a boxcercise class and swimming.not alot, but alot for me compared to what i used to do...NOTHING:blush:


----------



## Vickie

cheeseface said:


> hey everyone well done on the losses!!
> i weighed in tonight and lost 4lbs!woohoo
> oh is just gone to tesco and is buying this mysterious butternut squash.cant wait.
> im tracking because i have an awful memory and i will forget what i had and id be more inclined to just kinda guess the points in something.
> vickie if you dont renew are you still able to calculate points yourself?if so you could just keep track yourself no?

Well done on the weight loss! :happydance: I think I *might* be able to calculate most points now, not sure though. 



RainbowMum said:


> I noticed how I sometimes beat myself up for going over my points by 2 or 3 and calling it a _bad day_...
> 
> When in reality a _bad day _used to be[before WW] when I ate 'normal' food + a bag of crisps and some chocolates

couldn't agree more! I was thinking this the other day because I was *bad* over the weekend but compared to how I used to be it really wasn't that bad!


princess_bump said:


> well done on your loss nat :yipee:
> 
> panda, hope your feeling better today sweets!
> 
> i still track, but i always do, i've done ww on a few different occisions now and i always track, even if i just write it down.
> 
> vickie - i was thinking the same thing about our online after the 3 months - thinking i probably will, be we'll see, i'm having a panic as my wedding dress is now back, ready for the alterations, and i neeeeeddddd to lose a lot more :dohh:
> 
> i was thinking earlier - how do you guys track, i've been putting in my dinner early, as i plan for the next day, and kinda eat round that, hoping for 1lb off this week as we had two bad days :dohh: agrh!!!!!!!!

I generally track right before the meal so that I can portion everything out right....but some things that I already know the portions for I eat and than put it in....



EchoEcho said:


> Hey girls can i join in?
> Just joined ww and had my first meeting tonight :) Bit shocked about the weigh in:cry: but nevermind, im on the right track:thumbup:
> 
> How are you all finding it?

:hugs: Welcome to the group. So far I really like the program :)

we are having roast tonight for dinner, but I'm having a really hard time figuring out the points for it!


----------



## EchoEcho

Thankyou!! Hmm well i know that 123g of roasted belly of pork is 9.5 points if that helps at all?


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm going to start tracking, I got given a free tracking pad when i joined and i still havent used it!! I need to start... ill start from my next WW week which starts on wednesday!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

O and FAB news on all the losses!!! xxx


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Echo! Stan ended up finding a recipe for prime rib roast so we went off those portions :shrug: 4 ounces cost 6 points!! which is huge compared to how much chicken I could have for that amount of points :rofl: it was tasty though :munch: and I'm under my points for the day so I'm happy :thumbup:

Panda I don't have one of those hand held calculator things, I do all of mine online right now. I *think* Suz might try to get me a handheld one though to use and if she does I might discontinue the online thing, or only do it for another month or two. Right now I like it because it's easy to look up foods and point values etc. :)

And my mom sent me some b-day money so I was thinking of looking for a WW book? I think you mentioned you have one Panda? are they any good?


----------



## pinkycat

well done on your losses nat and cheese :thumbup: sorry if i missed anyone, just read through quickly.
well had a naughty weekend, went to birthday party and ate 2 much :blush:
Im being good today and yesterday though, as me and Laura hav got a tummy bug :sick:
hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## princess_bump

hope you both feel better pinky :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

hope you feel better pinky :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Aww I hope you feel better pinky!! :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Vick - I have the fit and fabulous cookbook, i think its really good and some brill ideas in it, its just really a loads of stuff i already eat but shows a low points alternative!! Oh and the dessert section is fab!!! Loads of easy to do scrummy things!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm gunna start tracking from tomo, i have a tracker book somewhere but i might just get a clicker thing, althought that deos say what u have eaten, i just forget to write stuff down tho!! :dohh:


----------



## cheeseface

do you have to eat your points everyday?j havent eaten yet today because i was with a friend of mine whos having a bit of a crisis at the mo and well food was the last thing on my mind.so should i try and fill up now or just have dinner as normal later?
also sorry your sick pinky!


----------



## Vickie

I think it's recommended that you eat your points and don't skip meals (obviously you had a reason to this time). I generally eat three meals plus at least one snack and still (usually) come in under my points, but I feel full. I would eat until you are full and than stop.

thanks Panda! I'll look for that book next time I'm at the bookstore :thumbup:

sometimes if I know the points values of things I just enter the points rather than searching the food out etc. :)


----------



## cheeseface

thanks vickie!


----------



## ames_x

Sorry girls havent managed to come on here for long in the past few days!

I lost 2lbs at weigh in yesterday, really happy as I had kebab, mcdonalds and drunk LOADS lol. :blush:

Just got back from Asda, im going to make 0point soup and Sausage cassarole and some kind of pasta thing this week, wish me luck my first attempts of cooking anything apart from stirfry :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

well done ames!and good luck with the cooking!yum!


----------



## Vickie

well done Ames! :happydance: Good luck cooking :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I just weighed in and i lost 1 1/2lbs!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done Panda!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Vicks have a look at the meeting, they normally have a selection there!! 

Oh and i brought a point calculator to keep track of all i use in a day!!! Good times!! 

Looks cute too, like a lil compact mirror :D


----------



## Vickie

the meeting? :blush: I'm confused :rofl:

good job on keeping track! :thumbup: I think if I didn't keep track it would be too easy for me to eat more than my points allowance :dohh:


----------



## cheeseface

well done panda:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

just had a small moment of clarity :rofl: I don't attend weekly meetings, mine is strictly online. we don't have a car and I didn't want to take a bus to weekly meetings because they are all at night!


----------



## princess_bump

woop woop! way to go and huge well done to ames and panda :yipee: well done ladies :thumbup:
ames - let us no how the cooking went :D

:rofl: vickie - couldn't help lol at your moment! sorry :blush: it's confusing as we're all doing ww a different way if that makes sense! :lol:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: :blush:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:rofl: sorry vickie, i didnt realise u were an onliner!! 

They sell them on the website too hun!!


----------



## Vickie

ohhh will have a look at the website! :)

and yep I'm an onliner :rofl: I kinda like that term


----------



## Kimboowee

I went to my first WW meeting today! I've stayed the same since thursday which Im happy with because there's been slip ups.

Theres loads of cake and stuff still left in the house so getting rid of it all tonight for a 100% first week


----------



## EchoEcho

First day overr! Im feeling full but tired lol today i did 45min boxercise & 45min swim..god if i dont lose il be gutted ha!
Hope you are alll well x


----------



## Vickie

glad the meeting went well! And good job for maintaining! We had to do a major clear out of the bad stuff when I joined as well :lol:


----------



## Vickie

EchoEcho said:


> First day overr! Im feeling full but tired lol today i did 45min boxercise & 45min swim..god if i dont lose il be gutted ha!
> Hope you are alll well x

:thumbup: well done on the exercise! I don't usually manage much other than walking :rofl: by the time Hannah goes to bed I'm done for the day


----------



## EchoEcho

Walkings greaat im gona try and do that every day i dont have an excercise class! 
Hahaa ill be paying fo it tomorrow! WHen i got there i seen the other ladies it was soo intense i nearly ran straight out the door..:haha:.. Glad i stayed though :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

back before I got married I took kickboxing and step aerobics and really enjoyed both :)


----------



## cheeseface

anybody use the wii fit?


----------



## Vickie

we have the EA Active though I've only used it twice :blush: hubby is currently doing the 30 day challenge though :lol:


----------



## cheeseface

i think il get it and kinda ease into exercising and then look at joining a class.i did yoga for about a month when i was pregnant but then my anxiety got bad so i left.


----------



## ames_x

Thanks girls :hugs:

Well done Panda_Ally for loosing and Kimboowee for maintaining!!!

Am I the only one totally addicted the to WW Roasted Peanut bars, wow they are so good!!! :cloud9: x


----------



## Vickie

I've not seen those here ames! :) not much WW brands on the shelves here it seems


----------



## cheeseface

ames i ate 3 in a row the other day:blush:


----------



## Vickie

I did run out of my skinny cow ice cream sandwiches yesterday :cry: I told Stan and he laughed at me :rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Vickie said:


> I did run out of my skinny cow ice cream sandwiches yesterday :cry: I told Stan and he laughed at me :rofl:

Ice cream sandwhiches? Why have I not seen these?!?

I love skinny cow icecream and hot choc!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well done kim on the maintaining and echo on the exercise, where do you go and do that??


----------



## Panda_Ally

cheeseface said:


> anybody use the wii fit?

I have a wii but currently debating getting a wii fit, is it worth the money?? I have the just dance game which i go on quite a bit which def gets you moving even if im not very good a it :blush: 

I borught wii sports and wii resort but there not really about getting fit just having a laugh!! x


----------



## Panda_Ally

I brought some triple choc bars at my meeting tonight, sooo yummy i did have 3 tho :blush: oh well its my treat for loosing weight!!!


----------



## cheeseface

i think its 109 euro here and thats kinda the only thing putting me off. i think il get it this weekend tho


----------



## ames_x

Cheeseface they are amazing aint they! Just like a tracker bar, but better :cloud9:

Vickie you can order them offline on the website!


----------



## Vickie

hmm I think I need to have a better look at this website!


----------



## Vickie

Kimboowee said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> I did run out of my skinny cow ice cream sandwiches yesterday :cry: I told Stan and he laughed at me :rofl:
> 
> Ice cream sandwhiches? Why have I not seen these?!?
> 
> I love skinny cow icecream and hot choc!Click to expand...

yep they make ice cream sandwiches! Apparently a wide variety though the only ones I've seen are ones with chocolate ice cream and ones with vanilla. They are good though and quite large! And best of all only two points!



Panda_Ally said:


> cheeseface said:
> 
> 
> anybody use the wii fit?
> 
> I have a wii but currently debating getting a wii fit, is it worth the money?? I have the just dance game which i go on quite a bit which def gets you moving even if im not very good a it :blush:
> 
> I borught wii sports and wii resort but there not really about getting fit just having a laugh!! xClick to expand...

the EA Active is a good workout but it's mostly legs with some arm stuff thrown in


----------



## pinkycat

thanks all 4 well wishes. Feel loads better today.
well done ames and panda and kim 4 STS :happydance:
i bought the wii fit thingy wen it first came out, its still in the box, not used it once :blush: must get hubby 2 set it up. 
anyone dreading easter or is it just me? Im terrible with chocolate. I got hubby 2 hide the kids easter eggs where i cant find them :blush:


----------



## RainbowMum

I had a sneaky weigh-in this morning(as I decided to weigh in every Thursday) and apparently I lost 2lbs...but when I weigh myself in kg[I always weigh in lbs and kg] it's only 300g which would only be 0.5lbs...so hopefully tomorrow's results are a bit clearer.

Having a bit of a stressful day at work and want to eat mountains of chocolate....but I'm resisting and will eat 2 satsumas/clementines in a bit...almost as good as chocolate, right ;-)


----------



## Vickie

Pinky I hadn't thought about Easter yet! But Hannah still has a chocolate from Christmas that I've resisted so far :yipee: Hopefully I can resist, or at least just have a small bit of chocolate :winkwink:

:hugs: Rainbow hope your day gets better :hugs: Good job on resisting the chocolate so far!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Im dreading Easter - I'll tell people not to buy Josh chocolate but I know they will anyway! 

I think I'll be happy with 3lbs next week, I want to hurry and break the 3st mark, I feel I've lost 2st something forever!


----------



## Vickie

I was so happy to reach the 10 pound mark! So I kind of know how you feel ;) I'm not sure how much I'll lose this week, the last few weeks it's been 3 pounds but I'm sure that will taper off at some point to 1-2 pounds a week :shrug:


----------



## EchoEcho

Thanks Pandaa :), i just go to the local swimming pool...its a ladies only class too, i know i wouldnt be able to do it infront of men..the instructor seems a right bitch though, but thats what pushes you i supose x


----------



## cheeseface

had a cottage pie ready meal today for lunch coz i was in a rush,it was actually really nice.i thought they would be terrible! you could have a little creme egg for easter i cant remember the points exactly around 3 i think il ask at the next meeting but i remember my nan used to get one at easter when she was doing ww.


----------



## EchoEcho

cheeseface said:


> had a cottage pie ready meal today for lunch coz i was in a rush,it was actually really nice.i thought they would be terrible! you could have a little creme egg for easter i cant remember the points exactly around 3 i think il ask at the next meeting but i remember my nan used to get one at easter when she was doing ww.

:happydance: Im gonna be craving a creme egg now


----------



## Kimboowee

Yummmm creme eggs!!!


----------



## cheeseface

just rang my nan they are 3 and a half points.


----------



## pinkycat

oooh creme eggs- 3.5 points isnt bad


----------



## cheeseface

its not really is it and you wont feel left out without an egg at easter


----------



## cooney

Yeah, one cream egg won't hurt but I could never use 3.5 points on something that small. I mean a skinny cow Ice cream is 3X's the size for nearly half the points. I guess I have just become a scrooge with my points. If I'm not getting a ton of food for a super low number of points I feel like I'm wasting them, which I should not be that way. It makes it hard to enjoy things.


----------



## Vickie

I enjoy little treats here and there :) though they are usually my bad days and go way way over points :blush: :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

2lbs off for me this week, so that's 29lbs total since September. Very pleased :)


----------



## cooney

RainbowMum said:


> 2lbs off for me this week, so that's 29lbs total since September. Very pleased :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Great Job!!!


----------



## cheeseface

thats great rainbow!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Rainbow!!


----------



## Vickie

well done Rainbow!


----------



## pinkycat

well done rainbow mum :thumbup:


----------



## EchoEcho

Well done rainbow! I really wna weighh myself but refraining.


----------



## Vickie

I weigh daily though I shouldn't :blush: :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks Everyone :) Very pleased!



Vickie said:


> I weigh daily though I shouldn't :blush: :rofl:

I weigh every other day I think but only use the weight on my official weigh-in day for my weekly results.
Going on a all-inclusive carribean cruise in two weeks and a bit worried what will happen...


----------



## EchoEcho

Do you? Im gona weigh myself tomorrow!
Its only been 4 days lmao


----------



## Vickie

I weigh myself every morning though today I shouldn't have as I didn't like the results or non results I saw :dohh: I also weigh at night but that's more curiosity over how much weight I gain from eating throughout the day than anything :rofl: (don't ask my husband is the one who started it)

A cruise sounds fun!! :happydance: though yeah I can see where it could be bad for the diet ;)


----------



## EchoEcho

im defnitly goin to try now hehe, and is there a difference every time u weigh?

Im dreading it if i have put in all this effort & havent lost anything i think il end up raiding the fridge!:haha:


----------



## Kimboowee

I weighed after I ate dinner and it looks like I've gain 0.5lbs, I know it will be totally different tomorrow morning though


----------



## Vickie

yeah I always go down in the morning :mrgreen:


----------



## cheeseface

we dont have a scales thank god!


----------



## Vickie

I had to buy one since I don't go to meetings :lol: before this we didn't have one, not sure that's a good thing though :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

get your oh to hide it on you :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: he's just as bad at me at weighing. Even Hannah steps on it daily :dohh:


----------



## cheeseface

the family weigh in :haha:
thats sweet


----------



## Vickie

not sweet when I'm trying to weigh and Hannah's going EIEIEIEEIE because I'm in her way :haha: :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

:rofl:


----------



## angel1990

can i join please??


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Angel of course you can join!


----------



## cheeseface

hi angel!!


----------



## EchoEcho

angel1990 said:


> can i join please??

Hi angel :hi:


----------



## EchoEcho

Vickie said:


> not sweet when I'm trying to weigh and Hannah's going EIEIEIEEIE because I'm in her way :haha: :rofl:

:rofl: Karl does this tooo! He also pushes me off the wii fit so he can go on


----------



## princess_bump

hey all :wave: welcome angel :wave:

i've lost another 3.75lb's this week :yipee: am so so pleased with myself! especially as it was james birthday beginning of the ww week and we had pizza and chinese :blush: hope to finally reach a stone gone next week!


----------



## EchoEcho

Wow well done princess thats great!!

I hope i lose somthing this week..dreading weighin on monday already! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Welcome Angel!

Well done PB, Im sure you'll reach the st mark next week!

Echo - If you've stuck to your points you WILL loose!


----------



## Vickie

EchoEcho said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> not sweet when I'm trying to weigh and Hannah's going EIEIEIEEIE because I'm in her way :haha: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Karl does this tooo! He also pushes me off the wii fit so he can go onClick to expand...

We can't be on the Wii with Hannah awake, one reason I never do the EA Active because by the time she's in bed I'm done for the day :haha: :rofl: She hates not being the center of attention :dohh:



princess_bump said:


> hey all :wave: welcome angel :wave:
> 
> i've lost another 3.75lb's this week :yipee: am so so pleased with myself! especially as it was james birthday beginning of the ww week and we had pizza and chinese :blush: hope to finally reach a stone gone next week!

Well done PB!! :happydance:




EchoEcho said:


> Wow well done princess thats great!!
> 
> I hope i lose somthing this week..dreading weighin on monday already! x


Why are you dreading weigh in? :hugs:

Strangely enough I've found that I tend to maintain weight the first 4-5 days of the week and than the last two days it suddenly seems to come off! :rofl: Like I weighed yesterday and maybe had lost a pound, weighed today and I've now lost three pounds :huh: :rofl: hoping to maintain or maybe lose another pound before my Sunday weigh in!


----------



## EchoEcho

Yeah i have..havent went over but i have saved 1-2 points a day. That ok?


----------



## EchoEcho

Just dreading as its my first weighin since i joined last week.


----------



## Vickie

EchoEcho said:


> Yeah i have..havent went over but i have saved 1-2 points a day. That ok?

Yeah I think that's fine :) I usually have a few leftover points



EchoEcho said:


> Just dreading as its my first weighin since i joined last week.

:hugs: I know how you feel, I was so worried I wouldn't lose weight and would fail but I've lost consistently and you will to as long as you stick to the plan and don't go over (much) on your points :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

You ladies talk too much!
I can't keep up!! LOL!

Anyways, I had a bad weigh in yesterday... my MIL and FIL went to Cuba, and I was jealous of her getting slushy drinks all week, and I had pizza, and greek, and indulged a little too much! Up 1.2 pounds! :( Things like this honestly make me question how I'll ever survive because indulging the slightest makes me gain weight! BAH!

Well done this week PB!!! That's an AWESOME number!! :happydance:

sorry to everyone else, I didn't back track far enough to see everyone else's results, but congrats to everyone!!

Welcome Angel! :hi:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie you're doing well, this past week won't hurt you to much! Keep in mind how much you've already lost, you're doing great! And try not to get down about this little sleep :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

sleep?? got something on your mind vickie?? :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

slip up I meant :rofl:

and yeah 25 mins from nap time :wohoo: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Hahahah!

So does anyone have any new recipes, or tips this week??

Have you tried the spaghetti squash vickie??

OH! And I made the cake with pop! We made Lemon Cake, with a can of Diet 7UP! IT was sooooo yummy! Cook the same as on the package, just add a can of pop, none of the other ingredients they want! Super moist and everything! I think we're going to make them like that permanently! Andrew even took some of the cupcakes to CTV and they loved them and had no idea!! 

And if you make 24 cupcakes from the box, it's 2pts per cupcake. (that's without icing) and I've read to use coolwhip, or fat free pudding as a topping to them! So whatever the points for those are! I personally love cupcakes icing free!


----------



## Vickie

no we are on a tight budget right now so it was only the essentials from the grocery store last time we went. Will pick some up after payday though :)

have you tried the shells stuffed cheese recipe? it's super simple and super good, one of my favorite WW recipes. We also liked the au gratin potatoes :thumbup: Oh and pesto grilled tomatoes, those are good!


----------



## nataliecn

No I haven't.. I forget where I put the link! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Wait... I never got the recipe for the shells, just the butternut squash fries!! which I think we might try this week!


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: :rofl: 

it's easy 

25 cooked large shells
1 cup fat free ricotta cheese
1 cup fat free cottage cheese
oregano and salt to taste
pasta sauce of choice (we've been using Healthy choice)

cook the shells, drain and cool. Combine the ricotta, cottage cheese, and spices. Stuff shells with cheese mixture. Pour part of pasta sauce onto bottom of baking pa (I use a 9X12 pan), enough to cover. place shells in, cover with remaining sauce. Cover and bake at 375 for 20 minutes though I find that they are warm but not hot that way so you might want to increase the cooking time :)


----------



## Vickie

the squash fries were good but I think we needed to cook ours longer. They tasted like fries though! oh and I preferred them with just salt and pepper rather than the chili powder it called for


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie said:


> ^:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> it's easy
> 
> 25 cooked large shells
> 1 cup fat free ricotta cheese
> 1 cup fat free cottage cheese
> oregano and salt to taste
> pasta sauce of choice (we've been using Healthy choice)
> 
> cook the shells, drain and cool. Combine the ricotta, cottage cheese, and spices. Stuff shells with cheese mixture. Pour part of pasta sauce onto bottom of baking pa (I use a 9X12 pan), enough to cover. place shells in, cover with remaining sauce. Cover and bake at 375 for 20 minutes though I find that they are warm but not hot that way so you might want to increase the cooking time :)

Oh so it's like manicotti, just a LOT simpler!? LOL


----------



## Vickie

yeah :lol:

it's 4 points for 4 shells :)


----------



## Vickie

https://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeid=50638

here's the link to it :thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

Cool! Maybe we'll see about doing that for dinner one night this week.. problem is everyone here are meat eaters! lol..


----------



## nataliecn

Thanks!
I don't get to see as many recipes without a membership!!


----------



## Vickie

so is Stan but he really likes this recipe. Plus it is so super simple to make. For the three of us it makes enough for two meals, and is pretty good left over :)


----------



## Vickie

are you going to meetings or just going it on your own?


----------



## nataliecn

doing it on my own. My mom is at the meetings (crazy woman! she's like a size 6 and somehow thinks she's fat?! god! Lol) So I photocopied all her books, and Carol did it about 2 years ago so she still has a lot of materials including a points calculator, and some of the books, including the complete companion that has like all foods, with all the seperate brands and what not too! so we're just doing it on our own, cheaper that way!


----------



## Vickie

that's a good way to do it! I am thinking about getting one of the books whenever I get to the bookstore :rofl: I like the online thing because of all the recipes and it's so easy to calculate the points, but it is expensive.


----------



## nataliecn

But if you don't have everything like I have, then it makes sense.
Just to me it doesn't make sense paying for a membership when I've got it all in paper form, but some of the recipes would make it worth it! lol.

I just saw a pizza night topping ideas! Boy the Shrimp Nacho Pizza sounds soooo goooood!!!

https://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=49401&sc=3022


----------



## Vickie

mmm I need to look at the pizza recipes! We used to make it a lot but I don't think it was very healthy :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

the fajita pizza and bbq chicken pizza look tasty :munch:


----------



## nataliecn

We get pizza a lot here.. Andrew's dad loves it Friday nights. And we get thin crust, with veggie toppings, and it's 4pts per slice, which isn't bad. We usually have 2 slices each, and then salad so we feel full! 
But I like the idea of doing my own so we can all pick exactly what we want on them!


----------



## Vickie

we had pizza for my b-day :lol: but that's been about it. We've not ordered in much at all since starting WW which I guess is good because it does save money :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

:wave:
How is everyone doing?
I weighed in today and STS :dohh: The leader told me 2 drop 3 points to speed things up so only on 15 a day now, think that seems a bit low. does anyone know what the least points u can hav in a day is? (think its 14 but not sure)


----------



## RainbowMum

I went well and truly over my points today...tomorrow is another day. I'll try and save a few points every day but whatever happens this week happens :)


----------



## Vickie

pinkycat said:


> :wave:
> How is everyone doing?
> I weighed in today and STS :dohh: The leader told me 2 drop 3 points to speed things up so only on 15 a day now, think that seems a bit low. does anyone know what the least points u can hav in a day is? (think its 14 but not sure)

I'm not sure since our points systems are so different, hope one of the others can help you though :hugs:



RainbowMum said:


> I went well and truly over my points today...tomorrow is another day. I'll try and save a few points every day but whatever happens this week happens :)

:hugs: I've done that once or twice myself and only been doing this for three almost four weeks now :hugs:


----------



## cheeseface

pinkycat said:


> :wave:
> How is everyone doing?
> I weighed in today and STS :dohh: The leader told me 2 drop 3 points to speed things up so only on 15 a day now, think that seems a bit low. does anyone know what the least points u can hav in a day is? (think its 14 but not sure)

16 is the min accorded to my book


----------



## Vickie

so why would she put you on 15 than? :shock: that doesn't sound right to me


----------



## cheeseface

ya it says it on page 8 of food in full for anyone who has the file


----------



## nataliecn

Here in the US/Canada I believe it's 18...


----------



## Vickie

yeah our points systems are different it seems though.

I know my points went down last week but that was because I turned 30 and because I'd lost 10 pounds, here it goes down I think a point every 10 pounds you lose? that's what Suz told me at least ;)


----------



## nataliecn

Yep every 10 pounds is a different point.. BUT... if you start at say, 211, that's a certain point, then when you hit 209 you drop a point because we count by starting with the first 2 numbers of the weight, so I don't think from the start it's necessarily 10 pounds before you lose a point.


----------



## Vickie

ahh that makes sense, well maybe that's why my points went down by two instead of one :rofl: it's not because I'm old after all :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

hahaha.

So, tonight we had pizza.. a McCain Multigrain Thin Crust... Marinated Chicken and Tomato I believe... It was soo yummy! They're $$ but I got it on sale for 50% off at Metro for $3.47 I think... Definitely a yummy one!

Went looking while grocery shopping for some pitas to make that shrimp pizza on for some lunches, and pitas are like 2-4 points for a whole LITTLE one!!! BAH! :( Guess it's english muffin pizzas for me! Lol.


----------



## Vickie

what about naan bread? that was mentioned in one of the recipes to


----------



## nataliecn

I'm glad you understood, cause re-reading my post about the 10 pounds just confused me... and I knew what I meant!! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Naan was the same thing! :( Too many points for what I'm willing to spend on a lunch atleast..


----------



## Vickie

I read it twice but I did get it :lol: and I think that's why I lost two points because I went down 11 pounds but went from 250 :blush: to 239 can't believe I just admitted my weight :rofl:

how many points do you usually spend on lunch? (just curious) my lowest is breakfast and than highest by far is always dinner


----------



## nataliecn

Don't be ashamed!
Letting people know your weight is a good sign I think! :) 

Just so you don't feel like you've thrown it all out there, I started at 229.6, and I currently sit at 211.3.. 

Anyways, My breakfast is usually 3 or so points, unless I have a big breakfast which is rare... Usually I have a yogurt, a fruit, and then the little bit of milk in my coffee! 

Lunch is usually 4-7 points. Very RARELY do I hit the 7 point mark. Usually I have a sandwich with Weight Watchers bread, with some chicken or turkey, a bit of mayo, some mustard, and lettuce.. That's 3 points, and then I usually either have garden veg soup that I make, or a cup-a-soup type thing.

I like having a big dinner, so I usually make sure I have enough points to indulge a little! :)


----------



## Vickie

thanks for sharing :hugs: I'll be so excited when I get to the below 200 mark though I know that's a long long ways off :lol:

My breakfast is usually 3-4 points sometimes bigger if Stan wants to make something though that is rare these days 

Lunch is between 5-7 I think, I try to eat salad or sandwiches! Though those can get boring :rofl: I've just been buying whole wheat bread because it was cheaper than the WW versions, how many points is it per slice? 

Dinner is whatever I just try to portion control and of course skinny cow ice cream for dessert ;)


----------



## nataliecn

The Weight Watchers bread is 1 point for 2 slices, but they are significantly smaller than regular bread. But I was never a huge bread person to start! Now if I were skimping on rice, there'd be no way! hahah! But I like the WW bread! Dempster's also has a kind called "bodywise" and it's the same thing, good too! 

Salad and sandwiches are easy for me.. I think that's why I like them so much! LOL. OH, and a new addiction is the Clover Leaf Flavoured Tuna. There's one that is Tomato and Onion, and it's smaller than a regular can of tuna, but it's so yummy! 2 points for the can, and I put it on 4 slices of melba toast, and it's 3 points as well! But you have to like tuna for that one! lol. 

I really watch the flyers for things I really enjoy, like my tuna is on sale at Wal-Mart this week for 87cents instead of $1.17.. And I love Crispy Minis, and all the snack pack sizes are at Metro, this week, and I have coupons too! LOL. We also have a Costco membership here at the house, so it sometimes makes life easier as well!


----------



## nataliecn

But I agree about the boring part. That's my biggest problem on a diet, is if I get bored I give up, I end up having more cravings when I feel deprived. 
I try and switch it up as best as I can! 

Oh gosh, Cristie has snack packs, and one is chocolate covered pretzels.. next time I see them on sale I'll tell you. and you HAVE to buy them! They are AMAZING! 2 pts for the bag, and it's just enough salt and chocolate to satisfy cravings! They're sooo good. Now that I talked about them I want them! LOL


----------



## Vickie

Not a fan of tuna or onions here :lol: I'm picky you might say :rofl:

Is Costco worth the membership? Stan's talked about getting one but I didn't think it was worth it just for the three of us :shrug:

I agree completely on the deprived feeling. luckily I do change it up some for lunches, like today I had spaghetti, just a smaller portion, was towards the higher point range for my lunch but made a nice break from sandwiches! 

I'm not sure which bread we've been getting, it's good though and doesn't taste like whole wheat to me which I like :lol: but it is one point per slice so when I have a sandwich that's already two points right there!

I've had the Oreo and chocolate chip cookie snack packs from there! Seen the commercials for the pretzels but not bought yet

Wish I could shop all the sales around but we really only do a major shop once a month! :D


----------



## nataliecn

Costco really depends.. Grady loves Apple Sauce, and they have a 4pk for $4.49 and we usually pay a minimum of $2 for one jar.
Steve really loves granola bars, so that's worth it..
Things like diapers - not so much, cause you can always find them on sale somewhere.. 

But there are lots of things that are great. Carol bought a big thing of Brown Minute Rice last time, and it was like $1 more than we pay at No Frills, but for twice the size! You just really have to know your prices there, cause it may seem like a deal, but for the types of things that go on sale a lot, it's not worth it.. For only 3 people though, I duno if I'd bother.


----------



## nataliecn

Anyways, I'm off for the night, if I don't get on here tomorrow, good luck Sunday morning with your weigh in Vickie!

And to everyone else that has weigh ins before I'm back!


----------



## Vickie

thanks Nat! have a great weekend!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Heya!! 

Hows everyone doing??

Not doing too bad this week, but all the buffet food at holly's party yesterday prob wasn't that good for points. Gotta save loads of point today cos im off out again tonight with OH, so need some for alcohol!! Hmm i think im starting to sound like a bit of an alcy!!!

Its strange that WW is different in Canada? US than it is in UK?? Hmmm


----------



## pinkycat

Thanx girls x 

Cheese - yes your right i just checked, it is 16. The leader told me 2 do fast start (18points) but i told her im on 18 allready so she said drop 3 points :dohh:
I will give it a go and see how much i lose (or dont lose)

Im going 2 hav 2 get my wedding and engagement rings altered cos they r loads 2 big now, i just spent ages looking 4 it in a ball pool, luckily i found it in the end 

GL Vickie 4 WI tomorrow and everyone else x


----------



## Vickie

thanks pinky!!

We are doing good here, Hannah's cranky though so I'll probably be bad and have take away for dinner :rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Josh has a chest infection so I've had about 3 hours sleep average the last couple of nights - not good for diets but I've stuck within my points but just used them for bad things =S

Awww Panda I didn't notice Hollys already 1! I tried to PM you about that wedding fayre - its next week but your inbox is full x


----------



## Vickie

aww Kim! :( Poor Josh, hope he feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## miel

vickie did not know you started WW !!! good luck ladies :)...


----------



## Vickie

thanks miel! I've been doing it for four weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## nataliecn

Mmm! What'd ya get Vickie? We went a few times in January cause we had coupons for Buy 1, Get 1 free for the Quarter Chicken Dinners!
Depending on what you get for the side they're not too bad! I LOVE the chalet sauce, and was so surprised that it was only 1point for the whole dish!


----------



## Vickie

I had mashed potatoes as my side, I love mashed potatoes though :rofl: when I worked up the dinner on my online thing it wasn't to bad though.


----------



## nataliecn

Nope! I usually use... 9 points I think! Cause I opt for salad usually! But considering how much you get, it's goood! :)

We had tacos tonight with ground turkey.. and instead of using tortillas, carol and I used iceburg lettuce leaves! it was really nice!! Only 3 points for 2!


----------



## Vickie

that sounds good! :) we have some ground chicken that we'll be using next week, one night for burgers, maybe we'll do tacos the second night!

I couldn't find the points for Swiss chalet so I used the generic ones

chicken breast was 5
mashed potatoes 3
dinner roll 3
gravy .5 
and the whipped butter 1


----------



## nataliecn

The roll is 2 points. The chicken is 6 points if you had the skin. Not sure of the potatoes or gravy, or butter!
They have all the nutritional info on the website, and then use your calculator to figure it out! That's what I did! :)


----------



## Vickie

ahh see I didn't think about that :rofl: so my points are still okay because the roll is one point less and the chicken one more so they cancel each other out! will definitely keep in mind for next time though!

for potatoes I just measured the amount and entered that, and the gravy as well!


----------



## nataliecn

Just watch the potatoes, cause you duno what they put in it at the restaurant..


----------



## Vickie

we worked it out on their website and than my calculator and I was only .5 points off! :)


----------



## nataliecn

I just checked, 3 and 1 are right!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh! Lol!


----------



## Vickie

;) As soon as I told Stan about how you checked he was right on the website to check :rofl:

thanks though! I'd never thought about checking the restaurant website :dohh: rookie mistake ;)


----------



## nataliecn

haha!
Thats the good thing these days, everyone has the stuff posted! So if you're going out to dinner, or ordering in, most places that have a website have the info listed so you can kinda plan ahead! 
You should poke around and see some of the points. We used to eat at Casey's a lot, I nearly died.. The last time we went out for dinner, we ate over 3300 calories between the 2 of us! 
I found out a large McDonalds Milkshake is 26 points I think!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: we just worked out Stan's dinner and his was 18 points :haha:

will definitely keep that in mind, we're going out next weekend with some friends to Red Lobster so I definitely need to plan ahead!

McDonald's stuff is really high! I was looking at the double cheeseburger, what I normally get from there and it was like 12 points!


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah, the best thing at Mcdonalds is a hamburger happy meal! LOL


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: is it? not sure I like that, oh well I guess it's not a bad thing to cut out McDonald's from my diet :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Well they say the plain jane burgers there are the best, most of the salads get up there in points once the dressings are added!


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: four pounds for me!!

I can definitely see why plain burgers are the best, once you start adding the condiments, cheese etc.


----------



## Vickie

okay I got in trouble :rofl: the thing told me I'm losing to fast :dohh: which yeah I'm probably losing faster than a lot but I also cut out dr. pepper which I think was a huge caloric intake for me. I am eating and eating lots


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Vickie!! That's awesome!!! :) 

And it always comes off faster the first little bit, once your body is adjusting to the diet thing, it'll slow down to 1-2 a week, which is normal! That's why they say every once in a while throw your body a curve ball to trick it!


----------



## Vickie

^that's what I was thinking but boy did the online thing lecture me :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah, they do at meetings too! Even though EVERYONE knows that the first few weeks it usually comes off a lot faster... But they have to say something because the healthy amount to lose in the week is the 1-2..


----------



## Vickie

Stan told me they were covering their asses :haha: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

LOL.. 

Whats for dinner tonight?? We're having a roast, potatoes, broccoflower, other veg, and salad! Heavy dinner, which means I really gotta watch myself throughout the day today!

Oh, and I read about the jeans! That's gotta be an even better feeling than just the numbers on the scale!!! I can fit into pants that I haven't had on since pre-Grady now.. Like really pre grady! LOL. But I have a major muffin top in them! hahahaha!


----------



## Vickie

roast was really bad for points when we had it last week and I didn't find it as filling!!

We're having this I think https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=50388

not sure what side yet? :shrug: and probably some bok choy as we have some in our fridge that needs to be eaten

and the jeans feel great! Though still tighter than the ones I've been wearing. I can't wait until I have to go buy new ones! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Oooh! That sounds yummmmy!


----------



## pinkycat

Wow 4lbs is great :happydance:
I got told off for losing to fast at first aswell. Im lucky if i get 1lba week off now.

Well, second day of trying to stick to 15points and i have failed miserably :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I hope it is Nat! I've actually never had goats cheese :rofl: so it should be interesting. We are cutting out the white wine, I'm just not a fan and going to use more chicken stock in it's place :)

thanks pinky! I have a lot to lose and I've never eaten this healthy before so I'm not surprised I've lost quickly right now though I know that this will taper off and that's fine :)

15 points still seems so low to me!


----------



## nataliecn

15 points is brutal! i should be using 27 I think, but I've been using 25 and sticking with it because I found the 28 too much, and since 28 I've been using 25.

I don't think I've ever had goat's cheese either..


----------



## Vickie

I think the points in the UK are different so I'm not sure how many points it'd be for us? still 15 points I couldn't do it :rofl: I'm on 29 and usually use 26 or so depending on the day


----------



## nataliecn

So, we just measured ourselves.. IN the last month I'm down 5.75inches... MIL is down like 14 though! BAH! And with like no exercise either! 

Gotta catch up! LOL


----------



## Vickie

well done! I keep meaning to measure but never seem to remember :lol:

I'm sure you'll catch up to her soon ;)


----------



## Vickie

Okay I am not a fan of that chicken recipe :sick: the outside was okay and actually quite good but I didn't like the goat cheese and sundried tomato stuffing :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done on your 4lbs Vickie!


----------



## nataliecn

that's no good! glad you told me though because I told Carol and she thought it sounded good! LOL


----------



## Vickie

Stan loved it! but Hannah and I didn't :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

sundried tomatoes are different though... as for goat cheese, i duno... LOL.

I'm looking for some nice 1-2 point recipes for muffins.. we all like them! lol.


----------



## Vickie

I think it was the tomatoes that I didn't like :rofl: of course it was all mixed together so who knows


----------



## nataliecn

Have you had them before? I know I've been told they're a very different taste.. So that could be it!


----------



## Vickie

no I'd never had them before. :rofl: so I do think it was them. :sick: not eager to ever try them again either :haha:


----------



## cooney

pinkycat said:


> Wow 4lbs is great :happydance:
> I got told off for losing to fast at first aswell. Im lucky if i get 1lba week off now.
> 
> Well, second day of trying to stick to 15points and i have failed miserably :rofl:

Is all you get 15 points? Or are you cutting your points? You have lost so much weight that I'm sure you already know this but, if you are cutting your points, it might actually slow things down. 

I got down to 600-800 calories a day for a while and I wasn't losing anything. Only when I brought it back up to around 1100-1500 did the weight feel like it was starting to move off again.


----------



## nataliecn

Ugh, I tried doing a certain workout on the treadmill today, and I nearly died. Only got like 10 minutes in! Frig I'm outta shape!
It had the warm up at 3mph! That's like a power walk as a warm up? Eep!

Had a really yummy 3pt breakfast though! Had an egg, an egg white, some chopped peppers and onions, and about 1/2oz of low fat cheese... yuummmmy omelette!


----------



## Vickie

that omlette does sound good!

I've been very slack on doing any kind of working out :blush:


----------



## loopi_em

Ok so i am starting WW as of today! Have done it before and it was fantastic although this time i have more to lose so i am abit more worried!

Got until August to get to my goal weight which is 9st- 9st7lb really hope i can get there by then! doesnt seem too long away.

Sooo... anyone on WW what are you planning for dinner? 

Me and OH are having Stuffed portabello mushrooms with roasted vegetables. yummy!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome loopi!

We are having a roast chicken for dinner stuffed with rosemary (we cook it with the skin on so it retains some of the moisture but take it off before we eat). not sure what we're having with it yet, it's not quite lunchtime here so I have a while to decide ;)


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi i can i join you all i start this tomorrow ...today i have got the pedometer and starter pack which had a tracker , tape measure ,calculator,eating out book and a shopping book , also got 2 packs of the milk chocolate toffee bars as they are lush ...I am allowed 23 points aday ..hoping to stick to 21 ..Good luck all xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Serina! Of course you can join us :D


----------



## Jkelmum

I am not completey new to ww i lost 3stone before i got pregnant with Ethan ..From the bits i have read it hasnt changed much its just getting back into the ww thinking of how many points each thing is x


----------



## Vickie

I've never done it before, was a little scared to, but so far I like it and it's really not difficult to follow I find :)


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome Loopi and Serina! :hi:


----------



## nataliecn

I'm currently baking Apple Carrot Muffins! They are 1pt each, and I found them on a Weight Watchers Recipe blog that I look at quite a bit!
They smell sooo yummy, can't wait to test them out! They'll be perfect for Grady too I think! Have applesauce, grated carrot and diced apples in them!

Gonna make sweet potato ones later today possibly! They sound yummy too! 



Oh, and remember the cake I mentionned with adding a can of pop? Apparently another good one is added a can of pumpkin! NOT pumpkin pie filling, just plain pureed pumpkin! And just the pumpkin! Same points as the box mix, because it's a veg! So usually 2pts per cupcake, AND you're sneaking a veg in there for picky people (like andrew who only eats like 3 vegetables! LOL)


----------



## Vickie

mmm those muffins sound good, I wonder if Hannah would like them?

I've never heard of doing a cake with pumpkin but have heard of using applesauce instead


----------



## pinkycat

15 points is mega hard going.
Cooney-Yes your right. Im allowed 18 but the leader told me to drop to 15 points to speed up my weight loss. 
I went to the docs today (about something else) and she weighed me and told me i must eat all my 18 points or i wont lose and to carry on having my cheat meal :happydance: 
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Vickie

Glad you went to the doctor pinky!! And I'm glad she went against your instructor because that just didn't sound healthy :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Muffin were good - seemed a little sticky though. Next time I won't use the paper muffin cups, as the paper seems to stick a bit, next time will just cook in the pan!

Also made sweet potato muffins, NOT so good. but I think that's because I messed up how much sweetner to put in! hahah! Oops!


----------



## Kimboowee

Hiya Loopi and Serina!

I was off plan for 3/4 weeks and I forgot what points near enough everything was - except eggs and bananas lol.

Not expecting lots gone tomorrow - scales don't seem to be shifting much so 2lbs will please me!


----------



## RainbowMum

Can anyone tell me the (UK) points in grams for fresh blueberries, fresh pineapple and mango? I have a fridge full of fruit but can't find my points booklet.


----------



## nataliecn

Sorry, don't know rainbow mum! hope someone with the answer comes soon! are there no points lists online? i know there are canadian ones around!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with weigh-in Kim! :)

Rainbow sorry I can't be of any help. Have you tried googling it? sometimes I find points on there, of course not sure exactly how accurate that is

we had au gratin potatoes tonight with our chicken :munch:


----------



## nataliecn

Oooh, how were they?

We had Chicken Stroganoff - Weight Watchers version! Was yummmmy!


----------



## Vickie

they are good :thumbup: Stan really likes them and I like them as well. Pity Hannah refused to try them :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

hhaha! grady wants everything, whether he likes it or not! hahah


----------



## ald

RainbowMum said:


> Can anyone tell me the (UK) points in grams for fresh blueberries, fresh pineapple and mango? I have a fridge full of fruit but can't find my points booklet.

Hello RainbowMum

The UK points for 100g Blueberries is 1, 80g Pineapple is 0.5 and 300g Mango is 1.5.

Hope this helps

ald xxx


----------



## nataliecn

Does everything always get measured by weight in the UK version??
We measure our fruits and veggies usually by 1cup. Or atleast I do!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Hope everyone is okay today :)

I don't know that I've measured fruit Nat but I generally eat apples so no need to measure those :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi well today as been crap as in tryin to find low point cafe :rofl: ended up with a ham sandwhich on brown at 4.5 points ...But shopping today got some lovely crisps at 1point a bag ...Just making a chicken and veg curry but cant find the points for fresh chicken breast :(


----------



## nataliecn

I know a breast here is usually 3-4 points depending on the size... do you know approximately how many ounces it is??


----------



## Vickie

I always weigh my chicken breast in ounces, they usually average around 4 ounces and are (no skin, no bone) 3.5 points


----------



## Jkelmum

Vickie said:


> I always weigh my chicken breast in ounces, they usually average around 4 ounces and are (no skin, no bone) 3.5 points

Yeah thats what ive just found ...so thats same as us :thumbup::flower: thinking it maybe about 4 points per serving as 3 breasts between 4 of us But as ive only had 5.5 points today all is good x


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - we always buy the M&M's chicken breasts - and we usually take the smaller ones, and leave the bigger ones for the boys... and they say they are mostly 2 and 3 points! Not sure why, aside from that ALL the fat is gone. And maybe there's morewater in them or something?


----------



## nataliecn

So I have a little problem - I keep getting in the mood to bake.. Like big time wanting to bake... BUT - being on a diet, it's hard because I wanna lick the spoons before I wash them - can't waste chocolate and what not! ahah! 

Any suggestions??? 

I keep baking for the guys at my OH's work - don't keep it here at the house.


----------



## Vickie

We usually buy the fresh chicken breast and take the skin and bone off of it. Stan always takes the bigger one and Hannah usually eats the tender (at least mine if not mine and Stan's :rofl:)

Hmm not sure Natalie. We bake but small bits at a time and I've been freezing the rest of the batter. I'm going to do some Valentine's day cookies with Hannah in a couple of days and plan to hand those all out to friends! : ) well most of them at least :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, looks like everyone is doing fab still :thumbup: sorry i havent been in much will try to get in more. I have lost another 3 bls, making a total of 6 bls now. Hope it continues, im surprised how easy it is and how i dont really feel like im on a diet ifykwim?

XXX


----------



## RainbowMum

ald said:


> Hello RainbowMum
> 
> The UK points for 100g Blueberries is 1, 80g Pineapple is 0.5 and 300g Mango is 1.5.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ald xxx

Oh thanks for that :) I couldn't really find it online when I was online for 5 mins this morning.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: DaisyDuke! Well done on the weight loss :happydance: I agree it doesn't feel like a diet at all!


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Daisy!!


----------



## Vickie

I'm starving but waiting on Hannah to decide she's ready to eat before I can go make my lunch :sulk:


----------



## nataliecn

I had a nice pasta salad.
1/2c whole wheat pasta
1/4c light feta 
2 T olives
some onions
some tomatos
and a bit of italian dressing!

haven't had it before, quite nice though! it was from one of the books - but I changed it a little because I don't like olive oil and red wine vinegar! Plus, by using the italian I saved myself a point! :)


----------



## Vickie

I had a wrap, I used a whole wheat tortilla, 1/2 ounce of cheese, 2 ounces chicken breast, and 2 tbsp bbq sauce :thumbup: and now I'm eating thinsations :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

What kind!??! LOL.
We have the chocolate covered pretzels, yogurt covered pretzels, oreo and choc chip ones here.. We're snackers!


----------



## Vickie

chocolate chip cookies :lol: though Hannah stole a good part of them :roll: could be because she refused to finish her lunch :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

hahah. well, chocolate chip cookies are by far better than lunch! LOL.


----------



## nataliecn

We're trying the butternut squash fries tonight Vickie - how much of a pain was it to cut up the squash!?


----------



## Jkelmum

My chicken and veg curry was nice ...i only ate 3 small pieces of chicken and rest was 0 point veg


----------



## nataliecn

How many points are you at so far today Serina? It's what, 6:30pm there right now?or 7;30?


----------



## Vickie

It wasn't that bad after the skin came off Natalie! Don't use the gourd part, just the stem and cut it into strips


----------



## Kimboowee

Lost 5lbs this week! Yayyy!!!!

Making curry for tea yum yum =]


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done Kim! five pounds is amazing!


----------



## princess_bump

hey all :wave: thanks vickie for reminding me to come back here :hugs:
nice to have you here serina :wave:
wohoooooooooo kim!!! well done sweetie :yipee: your gonna look amazing in that dress :yipee:
it's just after 9pm here now nat :D we had buriottos (sp) for dinner, saved up my points for today for them, but without the cheese, as even low fat chedder seems sooooo high in points :(


----------



## Vickie

burritos sound good! How did you make them?

I don't find cheese to be to bad? generally 1 ounce of the 2% cheddar is like 2 points? but it seems like a lot of cheese to me


----------



## Panda_Ally

AWFUL week for me!!! 3 lbs ON!!! OOPS!!! 

:dohh: 

I think i should leave this group I'm such a disgrace!! :(


----------



## Jkelmum

Panda_Ally said:


> AWFUL week for me!!! 3 lbs ON!!! OOPS!!!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> I think i should leave this group I'm such a disgrace!! :(

:hugs: you have had a hard week dont worry:flower:xxx


----------



## Vickie

Panda don't you dare leave! :hugs: you have had a lot on your plate this week


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Kim!
PB - I totally forgot about the time stamp on here... hahahahahahahaha! Oops! 
Panda - you belong here!! That's what were here for, to help support you, not kick you out if you have a rough week! Obviously something else is going on, that's expected! :hugs:
Vickie - I tried the butternut squash fries, I didn't like them. I don't think they cooked long enough. They were squishy. Were yours crispy like fries?? I thought they tasted good, like sweet potato almost! We will try again though as Carol and Steve liked them. She pulled them out early though because the burgers were ready! lol.


----------



## Vickie

we had that same problem! A few were crispy but several were soggy and yep we had to pull them because our burgers were done :rofl: they still had good flavor to me though. I didn't like the ones I put chili powder on but did like the ones with just salt and pepper


----------



## nataliecn

We put a bit of cajun on them! And that was nice! :)


----------



## Vickie

Cajun does sound good. :) I'm sure Stan would love it


----------



## nataliecn

Anyone know any good Chinese WW recipes?
MIL wants to do Chinese on Sunday.. as a Valentine's Dinner/Chinese New Year dinner for fun!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Theres a great sweet and sour in this weeks magazone in the uk.


----------



## nataliecn

I'm not in the UK. :(


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeid=7019392&sc=11

These would be good as starter or side


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=21171&sc=3022

theres some stir fry things on there??


----------



## nataliecn

Thanks! :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Can u see the UK WW webpages???

Got a big shop to do tomo so ill make sure to by all healthy stuff!!


----------



## Vickie

sorry we don't have one :( I got really sick on it during my pregnancy and can't stand most Chinese food now :rofl:

I have a good Thai Basil chicken recipe from mylittlebubs on here but don't think that'd work for you


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Panda, Natalie said it best, this group is here for support and we're all going to have slip ups :hugs: Good luck with your shop tomorrow!


----------



## princess_bump

panda - couldn't agree more with vickie and nat, we're all here for support, and bound to slip up hon :hugs: hell i couldn't say no to kfc for lunch on sunday :dohh:

vickie - for my burrito's i just buy the spice mix from the supermarket - made by old el paso, and there is hardly any points in it, and make it with extra lean mince, a no point salsa and the wraps - ww's do wraps over here, maybe you could find an equivalent? def a fav meal of ours, i made sure i saved points for the nice wraps last night :blush:

fajita's is also a fav of ours - a little lean chicken, like you, no skin etc, made with the spices you buy in the shop, sweetcorn and any no point veg you like, then i have them with a little low fat mayo and the wraps :D

i just had the best ww lunch, all for 5 points :yipee: 
with maddi at like 12:30 i had a big bowl of no point soup - would recommend finding a recipe you like and try some guys, it's so filling and i had a slice of dry wholemeal bread with it, so was full.
and now, i've just sat down, felt hungry again, so i had jumbo snack-a-jacks with cottage cheese. was lovely :yipee:

i really feel ww's is working for me :D and for the first time i ages i feel in control of my eating :yipee: 

hows everyone today? what are you having for dinner? (although you guys across the pond probably haven't had lunch yet :blush:)
we're having chilli jacket potatoes, made with ww chilli con carnie sauce and quorn mince - to keep the points low, and i like it with some cottage cheese too.

thats the only problem i find with any diet, food is on my mind all the time :dohh:


----------



## princess_bump

oh and natalie, i forgot to say, for chinese, which was love in this house, how about a chew mein?

i cook some egg noodles, and in another pan, with a little sesame oil i fry some garlic, chicken and veg, like mushrooms, then i toss in the cooked noddles, add soy sauce to taste, and some bean sprouts and you could serve with a little chilli sauce :)


----------



## Vickie

That sounds good PB!! Will definitely have a look around! :) I always considered burritos to have beans in them :shrug: probably from growing up in Texas :haha:

We do fajitas a lot to and definitely a favorite here though we make them differently. We usually use steak because we both really like it. 2% cheddar cheese and whole wheat wraps. Also use an onion and red pepper for flavor and of course a seasoning mix. :munch: I make my own salsa so we use that and I make guacamole for Stan and Hannah :thumbup:

We are having Thai Basil chicken stir fry for dinner :) Definitely one of my favorite meals :mrgreen:

I do find the same, I'm always thinking about what I can eat and what foods sound good, what we should try etc. I even have my meals planned for the rest of the week :haha:

Oh and last night I dreamed about Dr. Pepper :rofl: I was ticked off because someone in my family bought loads of it and kept telling me to drink it


----------



## princess_bump

oh vickie! :rofl: poor you dreaming about ww's! it is always on our minds :dohh:
yep i plan for the week too for our meals, makes it much easier :D
i love beans in the burrito's, but james doesn't like them :dohh: 
your faijta's sounds lovely :thumbup:

can i ask what you put in your stir fry tonight? i love stir fry, but again, james isn't too keen :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/199910-lets-cook-group.html I use mylittlebubs recipe from here, it's really good.

though I usually use two chicken breasts

and I add:

Mushrooms
broccoli
green beans
carrots
red pepper

we like it better with the Thai chiles as they give it a bit of heat and we like that (we take Hannah's out before we add them though :lol:

It's very good.

Think we'll give burritos a go!

I find we use cheese a lot more now than we used to though it's the 2% kind and I'm very careful about measuring it out. I eat it more than I used to now definitely.


----------



## nataliecn

Tonight we're having the stuffed shells, and I duno what we're putting with it! Broccoli/Cauliflower, and whatever else we decide at the time I think! 

I had another one of those omelettes this morning! Yummy! :) It's so hard with Grady though, he just freaks out, and my FIL is useless with watching him. Unfortunately the upstairs isn't as baby friendly as the basement, but I obviously can't leave him in the basement while I'm upstairs! lol. So I really struggle with breakfast and lunch! :( But so far I haven't just said "screw it" and been bad. 

I love stir fry! We do it quite a bit - my OH won't eat it though - so he's shit outta luck those nights and has to make his own! hahah!

Tomorrow is weigh in day for me! Really hoping for atleast 2lbs! Not sure how it'll go! Just have to remember not to eat much salty stuff after lunch today!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in!

I have been making blueberry muffins on Sunday and than eating one of those a day (4 points) and sometimes add a piece of fruit if I'm still hungry :) though usually that gets me to lunch. Luckily Hannah is somewhat okay with cooking and she likes to help (sits on the counter while I cook and if I'm mixing things she helps or pours etc. Of course I can't let her near the stove so that's on downside

Hope you like the shells and cheese! we usually have those with a veg and that's it. It's a pretty filling meal :)


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie said:


> good luck with your weigh in!
> 
> I have been making blueberry muffins on Sunday and than eating one of those a day (4 points) and sometimes add a piece of fruit if I'm still hungry :) though usually that gets me to lunch. Luckily Hannah is somewhat okay with cooking and she likes to help (sits on the counter while I cook and if I'm mixing things she helps or pours etc. Of course I can't let her near the stove so that's on downside
> 
> Hope you like the shells and cheese! we usually have those with a veg and that's it. It's a pretty filling meal :)

Thats what we were thinking - cause it's got the protein in there! We do a lot of salads too, we usually have them with EVERY meal, just as "filler" I guess, plus the extra veg!

How does everyone do with their water?? I've already had 2 cups (I have big cups - so it's already like 1L so far!) And I can't stop peeing! LOL


----------



## Vickie

It really depends on the day for me with water. I try but sometimes Hannah just isn't very cooperative! :rofl: I usually have one big glass in the morning, one-two with lunch. and at least two with dinner


----------



## nataliecn

Grady is constantly trying to drink mine! I always have to give him the empty cup! lol.
I'm usually pretty good though - sometimes I switch it up and add some Crystal Light to it to feel like a treat for only 5 calories!


----------



## Vickie

Hannah always has her own water on the floor but that doesn't stop her from trying to steal my glass :rofl: so annoying


----------



## Panda_Ally

I made cheese tomato and bread pudding for tea tonight, it didnt look very nice but it was sooooo yummy!!! 

Holly loved it!! She had more than i did then cried when it was all gone!! :D


----------



## Vickie

That sounds like something Stan would like!

So cute that she cried when it was all gone :) (well maybe not cute to you :rofl:)


----------



## Panda_Ally

it was cute :cloud9: Little fatty!!! 

Whats the mostg you can loss in a week safely??


----------



## Vickie

I think they say 1-2 pounds a week is best. Though my first month I lost 15 total--I think in the beginning you always lose a lot more quickly


----------



## nataliecn

They say 1-2lbs is a healthy loss.. But, I watch the Biggest Loser and MOST of them are pulling 4lbs and up! Some double digits for the last 6 weeks - that being said, some of them are like 350lbs+!


----------



## Vickie

yeah I think some of it also has to do with the size you are to begin with


----------



## nataliecn

Yep! The bigger you are, the easier it is to lose, because it such a bigger difference to your body!


----------



## Vickie

I saw a recipe for mushroom pizzas and I think we're going to try and make our own version soon!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive just had a veggie ommlette ..1full egg 3eggwhite skimmed milk, peppers mushroom and onions and its not bad x


----------



## pinkycat

Well done Daisy and Kim - fab losses :happydance:
Panda :hugs: sounds like you had other things on your mind.

I think the best i can hope for this week is to STS. I have been really good but my scales arent moving :shrug: we will see on Friday


----------



## RainbowMum

I totally deserve a gain this week as I have been stuffing my face all week.
Not even with anything bad, just too much fruit, hummus, nuts and generally just eating a few points too many.
Ah well...
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kimboowee

Good old spag bol for dinner tonight! Only 6pts and theres a decent amount =]

Went to an indoor play centre thingy today and was surrounded by burgers and cakes! Managed to stick with baked potato and beans but it was so tempting! 
Making a big pot of 0p soup because I need to be saving my points for London this weekend - planning on hitting the shops and Nandos woooo!!


----------



## Squidge

Can i join in please? :blush: 

I've been and joined up tonight so i'm officially back to pointing tomorrow! :D


----------



## embojet

:hi: can I join too? I started WW 10 days ago. I have about 3 stone to lose. I lost 4lb last week :happydance: Im allowed 23 points per day... but I did have a kfc yesterday so Im not expecting any miracles this week!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Squidge and embo of course you are welcome :mrgreen: 

we're going to Red Lobster (a restaurant) this weekend and it is going to really blow my points

I have noticed pinky that I tend to maintain the first 4-5 days than the last 2 days before weigh in I start to go down :shrug:


----------



## Squidge

Thank you! I'm wanting to lose 2st then i'll see how i look after that :lol: Haven't worked out how many pts i'm allowed yet but if i remember correctly from last time it'll be 21 :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Welcome Embo and squidge!!! 

Good luck with the weight loss, just dont follow my example!!


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome Embo and Squidge! 

Serina - I have that for breakfast quite often! Fills me up quite a fit! Instead of the milk, I put some cheese on!


----------



## Squidge

I've just worked out i'll be on 20pts, not 21 :dohh: 

Ah well, i'd best get the sugar free jelly made up :haha: 

Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

sugar free jelly? :rofl: what's that


----------



## Panda_Ally

YUK!!! Jelly!!!:sick: 

I'm on 22 points a day cos im now below 12 stone but a hardly ever work it out so i have no idea how many points i haqve in a day!! :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> sugar free jelly? :rofl: what's that

Do you have Jelly with Ice Cream over there? Suger free jelly is just normal wobbly jelly rofl:) but without the added sugar. I don't really know how to explain it :blush: :rofl: 

It's 0pts anyway :haha: 

Panda - Do you have a WW calculator to help you work pts out? I bought one when they first came out and they're a lifesaver! Try ebay, they'd be cheaper on there i would have thought.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right im going to start tracking in this thread, so u can all help me, if thats ok?? 

right sooo today:

Mini Samosas x 3 :blush: 5pts each = 15pts 
cheese and tomato bread pudding - 5pts 
WW choc pud - 1pt
2 x bread rolls - 3pts each= 6 points 
olive spread - 1 pt

Total for today - 28pts!!!! 

5 points over!!! EEK!!! See this is why i put weight on :( 

I dont realise how much im eating when i dont wirte it down!!! :dohh:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I have a calculator but i keep forgetting and then dont use it :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

of course you can track here :thumbup: maybe that way we can all get ideas from each other :)


----------



## nataliecn

I'm assuming it's JELLO!? lol. Atleast that's what I assume by wobbly stuff! :rofl:
This is what I've had today..

Breakfast - 1 whole egg (2), 1 egg white (0), onions (0), peppers (0), 0.5 oz cheese (1), Tea with Milk and Sweetner (1) = 4

Lunch - 1C Lettuce (0), 1C grape tomatoes (0), onion (1), 2TBSP olives(0), Fat Free Italian dressing(0), 1/4C Light Feta (2), Apple Carrot Muffin(1) = 4

Snack - 10 Rice Crisps (2), 15 Goldfish (1) = 3

Dinner - 4 Stuffed Cheese Shells(4), Broccoflower (0), Salad with Italian (0), Corn (1) = 5


So I'm at 16, have another 9 to go.... But it's my weigh in day tomorrow so I usually end up staying lower the day before! LOL.


----------



## Vickie

did you like the shells with cheese?


----------



## Jkelmum

I get 23 points a day 

Today bagel was 4 points
veg curry was 3 points
omlette was 5 points
plus x 2 low fat crisps 3 points
3 coffees 3 points
2 ww toffee crisp bars 3 points 
so 21 points and i am off to bed x


----------



## Vickie

my day:

breakfast: blueberry muffin (4 points)
lunch: Wrap: 2 ounces chicken, 1/2 ounce 2% cheddar cheese, whole wheat tortilla, 2 tbsp bbq sauce (6 points)
dinner: stir fry (10 points) though I didn't eat all of it so was probably a bit less (not much because I still ate _most_ of it :rofl:

I'm on 29 points a day and today so far I've used 20 points. Will probably use two more later when I have dessert :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - LOVED the shells! They were really great, don't think we'll use as much tomato sauce next time though! It seemed like an awful lot!

I had some parmesan on my shells, so that puts me at 17 for the day!


----------



## Vickie

Glad you liked them! :happydance: they are now a staple in our house! :mrgreen: But I love pasta sauce so I add an entire jar of the stuff, I don't think it's quite the 3 cups the recipe calls for though.


----------



## cooney

I have to wait until the 13th to go shopping. Until then I'm stuck eating things in the back of my cupboard and fridge. I'm eating crap! Not going over my points or anything, just all I seem to have is carbs and cheese. :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

oh that's no good cooney! The first week I started we had the same problem were broke and had to eat what we had on hand which wasn't much!


----------



## nataliecn

I'm down 3.8lbs!! :happydance:
I'm so happy! Mind you, when I take off what I GAINED last week, it means 2.5, but that's still great for me!!!


----------



## Squidge

Well done!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

So far today i.ve only had a breakfast bar. Which turned out to be 4.5 pts :dohh: 

I thought it was only going to be 2 points!!!


----------



## nataliecn

I notice a lot of things that look like they're going to be low points end up being really high points Panda! :(

I struggle because I hate using lots of points on one thing. I'm weird with my points!


----------



## Squidge

I had 2 crumpets with butter and orange juice so 4pts so far for me :) I don't even feel hungry yet so i guess that's a good thing :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

I had a yogurt, and a banana for my breakfast, and ofcourse my coffee! lol. Can't go without coffee!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Natalie! :happydance:

I've not eaten yet, no one is allowed to eat until Hannah's finished her breakfast :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Im having chicken arabiatta for lunch, 7 points but really filling!!


----------



## Vickie

what is chicken ariabatta? don't think I've heard of that


----------



## nataliecn

I haven't either!! Do tell!! :)


----------



## Vickie

question--we're having hamburgers tonight, do I count the whole wheat buns as one item or two on the tracker :| it says 2 points per 1 item


----------



## nataliecn

We use Weight Watchers, OR ValUplus ones or whatever. Both are 2 points for the bun. if you're unsure, use the info on the package, it should be for 1 whole bun.
I'm 99.9% sure it's the whole bun though! 
Weight Watchers takes like 3 brands and averages them to come up with their points list. So they usually say to check each brand you use to be sure it's not less or more!!


----------



## Vickie

thanks! I was going to check the package but it was in the freezer and I was erm on the couch :rofl: will double check now though


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl:
you sound like me.. and then the one day I realized, despite when I wanna be a lazy butt and stay on my arse, part of losing weight is being more active, so i stop making andrew get stuff so much! hahahahah! I try to get up and do it myself.. sometimes I just say screw it and ask him anyways! He's so good to me! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: Same :rofl:

I did look though and it's 3 points according to the info on the package :thumbup:


----------



## embojet

They have installed a vending machine in front of my desk at work so I was staring at chocolate and crisps all day :grr:. I was good though, not 1 visit.......... but dont know how long that will last.


----------



## Vickie

oh no embo that would be a hard temptation! 

Can you keep some treats at your desk? maybe healthier versions of the vending machine crap?


----------



## embojet

Vickie said:


> oh no embo that would be a hard temptation!
> 
> Can you keep some treats at your desk? maybe healthier versions of the vending machine crap?

Thats definately what Im gonna do. Everyone was loving it - it was empty by lunchtime :rofl: Im gonna stop taking change in to work as well so I cant use it.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Vending machines are my weakness too!!! When im at uni the cafe is like the furthest possible away from the school of nursing, so my only option is vending machines!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:rofl: chicken arabiatta is pasta with tomatos and peppers and chicken of course. its really not as exciting as it sounds!!!


----------



## Squidge

I've been and bought peppers, onions and garlic today so i can make either a stir-fry or risotto tomorrow :) Wanted some grapes too but they were £3 for a pack :shock: 

I WILL start eating healthier than before...:haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Sooo my tracking for today!! 

Breakfast bar 4.5 pts 
chicken arabiatta - 7 pts 
WW ice cream - 2.5 pts 
and about 4 bites off a veggie pizza?? Umm shall i say 2 pts???

Soooo 16 pts in all today, and im done!!! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

excellent day ally, well done :yipee:
well done natalie - what a fab fab loss :happydance:
i wi tomorrow, so hoping for a loss, i've only had one slip up this week, and i've clawed back the points and more, plus been exercising every day. ekkk!

a typical day goes like this for me:

B - special k - 1.5 points
L - Jacket and cottage cheese 5.5 points
D - brown rice, chicken korma - 10 points
Snacks - yoghurt 1.5 or sweetcorn 1.5 and hot choc 1
Milk - 2


----------



## Panda_Ally

YAY well done PB!!! Good luck at ur WI tomo. 

What sort of thing do you do for exercise???


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda! :happydance:

Squidge I hate onions :rofl: and when we were looking at all the recipes most had onions in them, I about died :haha:

good luck for tomorrow PB!!

So I had one of the Valentine's cookies Hannah and I made :blush: but I only ate part of it than gave the rest to Stan which would be great if I hadn't eaten icing earlier :blush: :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

thanks ally - well for exercise i do a variety of things, normally by dvd, which is a brilliant mixture of dance and boxing, it's the 'little black dress' workout, used it for years and i love it! also use the wii alot as i love the punch bag, i hate any violence, but i adore no contact boxing for myself, it really helps my stress levels :blush: i also try to swim 2/3 times a week :D i love swimming, and we use the local gym, the pool is normally empty, though i'm a bit scared to join the actual gym :blush: and i take maddi to the leisure pool to up my exercise every week :D

aww vickie - don't be so hard on yourself hon, we all have slip ups. luckly i had been good today and only had 3 points plus milk by dinner, but mum cooked a crispy chicken and i thought, hmm 3.5 points and tracked tonight and it was 8 :shock: def not worth that :lol:


----------



## Vickie

yeah I make Stan take the skin off now and told him no more frying :rofl:

embo that's a great idea about not taking change into work! :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

ok add 2.5 pts to my day for a pack of ww crisps and ww cupcake!!


----------



## Vickie

my day isn't done yet but I had

Blueberry Muffin (4 points)
leftover stirfry (estimated at 5 points)
chicken burgers and grilled tomatoes with pesto (12 points when you add in all the extras :dohh:)
and that sugar cookie & icing (estimated 4 points)

which leaves me at 25 of my 29 daily points :D


----------



## Vickie

does anyone else find that their dinners are always huge in points?


----------



## Panda_Ally

Yep, its good tho, u need some sort of big meal in the day.. i prefer it as early as poss tho so i have time to digest it before i lie down to sleep!


----------



## Kimboowee

Been really really naughty and had pizza hut tonight - oh dear! I'll be really really really ood now - lots of 0p soup it is!


----------



## Vickie

We eat dinner at 5:30 so we eat with Hannah. I find it's just easier to cook a good dinner and do quick foods the rest of the day


----------



## nataliecn

Hey everyone! 
Good luck tomorrow PB! :)

Well -here's my day so far - I have snacks tonight as it's my Grey's Anatomy night! YAY!

Breakfast - Yogurt, Banana and Coffee with Milk/Sweetener - 4pts
Lunch - can tomato and onion tuna, and 4 slices melba toast - 3pts
Snack - granola crunchers - 2pts
Dinner - Beef Teryaki Stirfry and Salad with Italian Dressing - 10pts

So I still have 6 points left .. They'll be used on popcorn and chocolate covered pretzels! YUM!


----------



## princess_bump

well i'm a very happy bunny this morning - 4.5lb's this week, taking my total to 1 stone 1.4lb's gone - i don't think i've ever lost so much in one week :shock: i think it's because my pcos is behaving and i'm not on the pill any more!! :wohoo: i'm well chuffed! though the ww's website today me to slow down the loss, which is fine as i'm quite happy for it to go to 1-2lb's a week as i want to keep this up long term :D

i too normally have more points for dinner and try and save points for dinner, which i think averages about 10ish points a day. tonight we're having a chicken noodle stir fry, my favourite! though i have yet to have breakfast :blush:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go PB!!! That's an AWESOME loss!!!! :wohoo:

Everyone's gotta start posting recipes on here! LOL. 

I'm curious what everyone's doing for exercise?? If anything... I am not doing anything right now! LOL. But I thought maybe we could set daily goals for each of us! Just really small simple things that everyone can accomplish in like 5 minutes!


----------



## Vickie

well done PB!!! :happydance: That is an awesome loss! (though I got the same lecture last week :rofl:)

I think my loss this week will be much slower, I've only lost 1 pound so far, might be lucky to get another pound but we're going to Red Lobster tomorrow so I doubt it will be anything great! 

Natalie I haven't been doing anything to exercise, well other than the stuff I have to do for Hannah and housework :rofl: I can't wait for the weather to get warmer so we can walk to the park


----------



## pinkycat

fantastic losses Pb and natalie :thumbup:
Vickie- I usually STS untill the day before wi then it all comes off at once, thought it was just me :haha:
well 0.5 off for me this week :shrug: must try harder. 

Going to be a tough week cos Ellie is off school and i have planned a couple of days out and im sure we will end up having mcdonalds or pizza hut :roll:


----------



## Vickie

no it's been that way with me but usually by Friday I've lost a couple of pounds :shrug: I'm just happy I at least got one off today :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

and well done Pinky! You're now at 70 pounds lost, that is awesome! :happydance:

Good luck for next week! It's always harder when you're out I think because there seem to be more temptations.


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done on everyones losses!

I've been extra good today. Hoping for 1lb off this week, Im not expecting miracles after last night! 

I think swapping recipes is a great idea - I've got loads from my mum


----------



## Vickie

I'm up for a recipe swap as well though most things we do is pretty simple. There are a few from the website that I really like :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses ladies!! 

I've not started back to exercising yet, i daren't :rofl: I used to run on the treadmill but don't think i can manage doing that for a while. I may set my Wii fit up and use that instead!


----------



## Panda_Ally

My tracking for today. 

Bacon cob - umm 6 pts! (really yummy tho) 
chicken stew - i think about 6 points but i cant find how many point are in dumplings anywhere!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Im going to go on my wii in a bit 
do about half hour on it tonight i think


----------



## Panda_Ally

Could we complete against eachother on the wii over the internet???


----------



## Vickie

:shrug: not sure, time differences could cause problems though


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh yea, i forget ur in canada. what time is it there??


----------



## Vickie

2:57 right now :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

in the morning??


----------



## embojet

Well done on the fab losses everyone! I've discovered the skinny cow ice creams today - yum! I am also another fan of suger free jelly/jello. Im just about to tuck into a ww chicken curry 4.5points yum yum yummy yum.


----------



## Vickie

no in the afternoon :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

lol i was gunna tell ya to go to bed!! LMAO!!!

Whats canada like, i might move there??


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi today ive messed up 

bagel for breakfast
brown chicken mayo sarny from cooplands 
some full fat cola 

no idea of point content spent most of day at a&e ...any ideas of a quick low point tea i could do myself ? xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

U ok serina??? :nope: a&e. 

Umm how about some soup??


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: No Panda I'm usually in bed by 10ish my time, but I don't generally have free time until after Hannah goes to bed (7) which is like 12 your time. :rofl:

Embo I love the skinny cow stuff, can't wait to go shopping because I'm out! :( :lol:

:hugs: Serina. I'm not sure maybe an omlette?


----------



## Vickie

so just one pound for me this week :| still loss though so I'm trying to look at it positively. I changed my weigh in day to today because I generally find that Saturday's are my "bad" day


----------



## nataliecn

Ugh... I was a very bad girl yesterday. :(
Started off my day great - then I had Pizza Hut buffet for lunch! OOPS!
And then we went to dinner at a friends, and we had Steak, Mashed Potatoes, Corn, And store bought Macaroni and Potato Salad - so they were both full fat, no light anything! Ugh!
And then chips to watch the opening ceremony! 

But I'm back on track this morning, and will be for the rest of the week!


----------



## Vickie

mmm I walk by a Pizza Hut every Tuesday for Hannah's sign language class and I always want to go there for the lunch buffet!!

back on today! I'm sure one day won't hurt you to much :)


----------



## Jkelmum

I ended up with a omlette from the take-away i was worn out ...but today i am back on track today :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

Has anyone seen my motivation? I seem to have had a bad week and a half really :(
Start every day off so well with porridge/oatmeal and then just downhill from there, I'm already over my points for today and it's only 4pm :(
Leaving for my cruise on Friday and I really don't want to put on while I'm away:cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow. Wish there was something I could do to help you.

Look at how far you've come! You've lost so much and done so well.


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - 1lb is still great! Some times you'll have no loss and just stay the same, but you're good about staying positive through it, maybe next week you'll lose 5! :)

:hugs: Rainbow!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Nat! :D

I'm feeling pretty positive, I mean I weigh 16 pounds less than I did a month ago so that counts for something :happydance: hopefully I can get 2 pounds off next week, I'll be quite happy with an average of 2 pounds a week


----------



## embojet

Well done Vickie, 1lb is still 1lb! I'm done for the day and about 2 points over thanks to a store bought sandwich - 8pts - what a waste! Weigh in tomorrow....... not sure I'll lose thanks to scoffing an easter egg :blush: :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

hello all!! well done on the loses everyone!!
im down another 1.5 pounds woohoo!


----------



## embojet

well done cheese face :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done ladies!! 

Only been back into it since Thursday after 9 months off and i've failed already :( We've been out most of the day and i ended up getting so hungry that we ended up having fish & chips from harry ramsdens. I suck :dohh: :(


----------



## cheeseface

dont worry squidge.i hate fish and chips last friday too.


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL!! I love fish and chips, i kid myself that it is healthy!! LOL

My tracking for the day. 

Cereal - 4 Milk - 1 
Diet coke - loads 000000
Crisps x 3 1/2 :blush: 14 pts!!! 
Choc buttons - 3 pts!!! 

TOTAL!!! umm 22 pts!! :D 

As u can see i've ate really healthy today!! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Cheese! :)

My day so far...
Breakfast - Yogurt and Banana = 3pts
Lunch - 2cups lettuce, tomatoes, onions, 1/4c light feta, 2T olives, 2T greek dressing = 4pts
Dinner - 2 lean turkey sausages, 1 bun, 2 perogies, salad with italian dressing = 8pts
Snacks - 1/2 bag popcorn, and chocolate pretzels = 4pts

So I still have 6 points left, but I'm not gonna bother with them I don't think! Mind you I have a little chocolate fudge icecream in the freezer, it's the breyer's 100 cal cup, so it's only 2 points.. and it's calling to me! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

well done cheese

won't even go into my points for the day :haha: it was bad


----------



## cooney

Did you know that 5 buffalo wings are over 1,000 calories!? Sorry, mini rant...


----------



## embojet

Well 1Lb off for me this week, not bad seeing as I did eat a whole eater egg in one sitting :blush:.


----------



## Jkelmum

I weigh myself on a Friday for the weightloss thread and ive only lost 1lb :( my next meeting is tuesday i now dont wanna go ..i only go forntnightly due oh working so 1lb in two weeks :growlmad: ...Though thats 10lb in 6wks


----------



## Squidge

Serina, this is how much 1lb of human fat is - https://ukladyluck.co.uk/1-pound-of-human-fat/ - you've done well! 1lb is still good! :D

Oh, you can use that website for pointing EVERYTHING! Greggs, takeaways etc. I love it! 

I had branflakes and orange juice for breakfast so 4pts :) 16 more to go :lol:


----------



## cheeseface

panda walkers lites are 1 and a half points a pack


----------



## cheeseface

cooney said:


> Did you know that 5 buffalo wings are over 1,000 calories!? Sorry, mini rant...

thats crazy!


----------



## Vickie

serina one pound is still good! You're losing! Remember that and that is what counts! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

well done serina, embo, and cheeseface!

I've updated the list on the first page (I think) but please let me know if I've missed anyone :flower:


----------



## Vickie

cheeseface said:


> cooney said:
> 
> 
> Did you know that 5 buffalo wings are over 1,000 calories!? Sorry, mini rant...
> 
> thats crazy!Click to expand...

I didn't know that they were that high! but I guess it doesn't really surprise me. I don't even want to know how many points the cheese sticks I ate last night were :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Yer i know they are... so i went for doritos instead!! :dohh: 

I'm having a proper fat week this week, really dont think im going to loose i might just go back to my original weight!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Awww Gee thanks for my extra 2.5 pounds i have lost on the OP!! :) I wish it were true!!


----------



## Vickie

whoops! :rofl: Glad you double checked it, I thought I might have messed up somewhere

everyone please double check your weight and make sure I have it right :blush: I've been trying to enter as I see but sometimes I get sidetracked


----------



## Squidge

I'm crap at weekends! I always feel like i want to eat constantly even though i'm not particularly hungry. Boredom has a lot to answer for :haha: 

I'm off to do some hoovering, washing and tidying to keep my mind ticking over :roll: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I find Saturday's are my absolute worst days because that's when we go out generally :lol: that's a big part of the reason I changed my weigh in day :blush:

I found my trigger for eating is mostly stress. If I've had a bad day with Hannah etc. than I want to eat something bad or drink a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## RainbowMum

So I didn't weigh-in last Thursday and finally took the courage to step on the scales this morning...I'm up 2lbs :( [27 total] thanks to all the crap I've been eating.
I'll have one more 'weigh-in' before I leave for my Cruise so that will be my official 'pre-holiday' weight. Let's just pray I don't gain too much while I'm there...it's not just the Cruise, it's also returning to the U.S.-the land of dollar menu and my faourite restaurants like Applebee's/Chili's/Cheesecake Factory and Chick Fil A
I'll better prepare and start looking up their nutritional values...the salad I love to eat at Chili's[Quesadilla Explosion] has 1400 kcal and 25g Sat. Fat!!!! 
Our points slider only goes up to 400kcal so I don't think I even want to know how many points are in this *haha*


----------



## Vickie

I can try to look on my calculator at the calories for you? Do you have the fiber content because that will make a difference?


----------



## Vickie

and I love Chili's one of my favorite restaurants of ALL time!


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> I can try to look on my calculator at the calories for you? Do you have the fiber content because that will make a difference?

Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll have to skip on the salad this time. Chili's has a section on their menu that they call 'guiltless grill' so will just chose something from there.
I'll probably print out nutr. values for a few restaurants and just calculate the points as good as I can with kcal/sat fat like we do here in the UK. 
Once I'm on the boat I don't really have access to any sort of calories/fat...just have to try and make better choices.
Knowing myself all good intentions will go out the window when they do the chocolate buffet ;-)

I can't wait to go shopping in Target and buy a few things in 100kcal packs :) :) Just have to step away from the Reese's pieces and chips with french onion dip...now wonder I weighed over 220lbs when I lived in the U.S. a few years ago *haha*[I'm now 186lbs and was 213 when I started WW in September]


----------



## Panda_Ally

26.5 points!!! :0


----------



## Panda_Ally

Just made the nicest chicken stir fry!!! Althought was ran out of oyster sauce so it was a bit bland!! I'm really full tho and it was only 5.5 points! 

Thats the only thing i have eaten today!!! doing good!! :D


----------



## Squidge

Go Panda! :happydance: 

I've got bellyache and craving a Pizza :dohh: I've only got 11 1/2 pts left so don't think that's enough for a takeaway Pizza is it? :rofl: Jeez, i'm shocking at this! :dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

Panda_Ally said:


> 26.5 points!!! :0

:shock::saywhat:

I'm not even allowed that many per day!

Step away from the Quesadilla Explosion Salad!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Its enought for 2 slices of a veggie dominos with low fat cheese squidge!!


----------



## Vickie

I am making this https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=141741 for dessert tonight. Hope it's good! 

So far today I had part of a breakfast burrito (egg white, egg, whole wheat tortilla, 1/2 ounce cheese, and 1/2 piece of chicken bacon). It was okay but I wasn't feeling well this morning and only ate half

Lunch: Ham and cheese sandwich

Dinner: steak, chipotle potato skins and baby bok choy


----------



## Panda_Ally

whats chicken bacon??? or chicken and bacon??


----------



## Vickie

bacon made from chicken?? :shrug: it's less fatty (a lot less fatty) than bacon 
https://www.maplelodgefarms.com/products-featured.php?cat_id=6
though not nearly as tasty as the real thing :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

umm ooook, im pretty sure we dont have that in the UK. :D


----------



## Vickie

they have turkey bacon here too which is also supposed to be healthier :shrug:


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL ok, I have to come to canada, u guys food is different!!


----------



## Vickie

:lol: I always feel that way about the US, can find so many things in TX that I can't find here!

and if you do you'll have to visit me! ;)


----------



## Squidge

I ended up having 3 pieces of cheese and tomato Pizza...:cry: :dohh:

I SUCK!!! I will be back on the wagon tomorrow!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

dont beat urself up squidge!!! Pizza is soo worth it. 

Ill def come c u vickie!! Try out ur weird food :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Why can I not find Weight Watchers Pizza anywhere :(

I had some from ASDA a couple of months ago but have moved to London and now don't have a massive supermarket anywhere nearby :(


----------



## Vickie

they don't have anything like that here either, though there are a few pizza recipes on the WW site that I've seen

on Tuesday I'm going to make pizzas using portabello mushrooms as the base instead of a crust (put pizza sauce, mozarella etc. on top)!


----------



## nataliecn

Hello ladies! :)
Good day so far here..

Breakfast - Packet of oatmeal, pear, coffee with milk and sweetner = 4pts
Lunch - Can tomato and onion tuna, 4 slices melba toast, cup-a-soup =4pts
Dinner - Roast beef, mashed potatoes, cauliflower, peas and corn, and a little bit of gravy = 10pts
Snack - currently munching on a snack pack of Crispy Minis! :)


How was the cake Vickie??? And when did you change your weigh in day?!? I don't remember this! lol. Carol and I changed ours from Fridays, to Thursdays because we watch Grey's, and have our popcorn, etc and didn't want the salt have us retain too much water! LOL.


----------



## Vickie

I changed it Saturday morning :rofl: because I was going out to dinner that night :haha:

today for me:

egg burrito 3.5 points (though that was only about half of it because I wasn't feeling well!)

ham and cheese sandwich 6 points

Steak, mushrooms, bok choy, crispy chipotle potato skins 15 points but that steak was 8.5 points on it's own! :rofl:

and the cake (which I haven't had yet) 3 points

Stan had a small taste and said it was good, Hannah liked it as well :D though I don't think it's the consistency of an angel food cake at all! though that is more likely user error than anything else :rofl:

So I used 28 of my 29 today!


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah, Steak is BRUTAL!!!


----------



## Vickie

it is very high! The Cowboy steaks we buy aren't quite as bad I find (usually 5-6 points) but still so much higher than chicken etc.!!!


----------



## nataliecn

I'm not a huge steak person - it's totally not worth that many points to me!!


----------



## Vickie

we like steak but don't eat it nearly as much as we used to! Still need to change it up once in a while. I like chicken but can't eat it every night :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Can I come in? :blush:

I just joined with WW this morning, so I don't have anything to share other than I'm totally terrified of it not working. :haha: I've only see the scale go up instead of down so here's hoping! 

I really like the WW site! Fantastic for organizing everything for me. I don't organize well.

My troubles: I eat when I'm upset, or lonely... one of the two happens quite often. I've never had any sort of success with losing weight, I was skinny before I had Claire and lack the discipline to eat healthy/right. 

I abhor exercise. :rofl: I'm finding with winter it is harder to be motivated to ride the stationary bike we have. I don't have a car so going to a gym isn't an option for me. 

Sigh. :( I was reading the first page though, WELL DONE on everyone's weight loss so far!!!! :wohoo: I need the foods I like, so WW seems to be the best idea for me.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Tiff welcome to the group! :hugs: 

The online site is super easy isn't it? :)

Natalie I'm stealing your omlette idea today though I'm adding mushrooms and cheese to mine plus 1 egg and 1.5 egg whites :munch:


----------



## Tiff

The whole popcorn thing confuses me. How is the 94% "fat free" microwave popcorn 1 point for like 5 cups, but 3 cups of plain air popped is the same?

:wacko:


----------



## Vickie

maybe because of the oil you cook it in? :shrug: We don't have a microwave so we always do the stove topped kind

has P looked at the Dr. Pepper points yet :haha: it's brutal


----------



## Kimboowee

Im back! And I was incredibly naughty. Cocktails do evil things to me like order chinese! 

Im gonna do 40 days of 110% WW - no nights out nothing! Starting tomorrow, so they should get rid of a good few lbs!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with that Kim! :hugs: I try to be my best but yeah I generally have at least one "cheat" day a week :blush:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: I haven't done the calculations yet. I don't drink pop, or juice for that matter so it doesn't impact me too much... just the beer that I like. :blush:

See, I use an air popper, so there isn't any oil whatsoever. It even has it in the thing on how plain, air-popped popcorn is like a point for 3 cups, but seems strange to me when microwaved stuff (with oils) is 1 point for 5 cups.

I might try those stuffed cheese pasta shells for dinner tomorrow night. Did you find it filling Vickie? Did you have the 1 cup with them? I suppose I'm going to have to start getting used to having sides with dinner... like salads and whatnot. I'm not much of a salad person.

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: WW is the reason I gave up Dr. Pepper, it was just way to many points for pretty much nothing. I generally just drink water now, sometimes juice

Not sure why the difference on the air popper :shrug: Didn't even know there was such a thing until now :rofl:

The shells and cheese are really filling and good. It's 4 points per 4 shells though I generally eat 5-6, still not many points though. And we have a veggie side to go with it. We generally eat salads for lunch if we're going to have them and do broccoli, green beans, asparagus, bok choy, corn etc. for dinner. I have really started liking baby bok choy, it's one of my fave veggies now.

Also when summer comes along if you like tomatoes, there is a good recipe for grilled tomatoes with pesto sauce that I'll find for you, super easy and really good :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I saw that the "Can't believe its not butter" cooking spray is 0 points, might try that on my popcorn with a bit of salt. Popcorn is one of my alltime faves, I can't not eat it!


----------



## Vickie

Will have to check out that spray! I also want to go with a reduced fat/calorie margarine once we run out of what we'd already bought, but that's going to take a while :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

hmm I can't find the link to the grilled tomatoes recipe

but we just take a large tomato cut off the ends and cut it in half horizontally. Place on grill and cover, cooking for 3-4 minutes. Turn them over cover with 1.5 teaspoons of pesto, cover and cook an additional 3-4 minutes or until tender :D It's 2 points for one whole tomato (two halves) and is really good and filling. I'm not even a person who likes tomatoes all that much but these are good


----------



## Tiff

I'm hungry already. :haha:

Although when I looked up Turkey Sandwich in the thing, it said it was 6 points. However, I use a half teaspoon of butter on each slice of bread (1 point total, going by the calories), a bit of mustard (0 points), Lifestyles Sliced Fat Free Turkey breast (1 point for 3 slices) and then bread (3 points for 2 slices). 

So its only 5 points? :shrug: Yep, I'm splitting hairs over points, lmao. Although I could earn some activity points by riding the stationary bike for awhile.


----------



## Vickie

I do the same! I found when I just searched "ham sandwich" it gave me a ridiculous amount of points, but when I entered each ingredient I put in separately it's like 2-3 points less :huh: which is HUGE!

do you have a kitchen scale.? I got Stan one for Christmas before we started WW and we use it pretty much daily now! makes measuring and entering easier for me!


----------



## Tiff

We were going to pick one up today, but everything is closed thanks to Family Day. LOL! We'll grab one tomorrow. We've been measuring using the measuring cups and whatnot. :)

Where did you get your scale, was it expensive?


----------



## Vickie

It was around $20, we did get a smaller one though but it's worked really well for us! :D I got it at Home Outfitters


----------



## Tiff

Nice! Well we finally found a store open :haha: Yay for Shopper's! We need to pick up a few staples before we leave.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I'm surprised you found anything open, we've been looking but there's nothing to do today! :rofl: and I'm booooooooooooored


----------



## Tiff

I know. :( It sucks! :hissy: When I'm bored, I eat! LOL

While at shoppers I ended up buying some Stevia packets. I tried Splenda when I was pregnant but I still didn't like the taste. I didn't want to be using up points by the cane sugar that we have, and I can't substitute out my coffee whitener. Although I can't find anywhere a point value for it! 

So we'll see how the stevia goes. Apparently it doesn't have a bitter aftertaste, so hopefully its good! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

^Natalie might be able to help you there, I know she uses some kind of sweetener but I can't remember which

So I'm bored and decided to make a portabello mushroom pizza! We took 2 large portabellos, 1/2 ounce mozzarella cheese each, 1/2 ounce ham for me, and 1/4 cup pizza sauce. It's worked out to be only 1.5 points!!! I'm also adding a salad with some dressing which puts me up to 2.5 but still not bad for a meal! Hopefully it tastes good :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - if you like popcorn, I use the kernels seasonings, and for 1-2TSP it's nothing! That helps me switch up what I'm eating! 

So far so good today - minus what feels like a migraine coming on... 

My 3pt omelette for breakfast, and my 4pt greek salad for lunch!


----------



## nataliecn

Re: the sweetner...

I use Splenda, and have no problems with you.. So I'm afraid I can't help with that. And the whitener is a shame! LOL. I use milk luckily so I don't have to worry about that.. Really sucks when something you NEED takes up points. but my milk goes towards my dairy for the day which helps me out!

Good luck by the way Tiff!


----------



## Vickie

Tiff! If those sweetners have the calorie, fat, fibre info on it you can use the food points value to figure out how many points it is per serving (and it should tell you a serving size on the package). It's on the bottom left of the points tracker menu :)

those pizzas were really good! :thumbup:

so far for me today:

omlette 4.5 points
mushroom and cheese pizza & salad with 2 tbsp fat free Italian dressing 1.5 points :wohoo:
dinner will be chicken breast, mashed potatoes, asparagus, and chicken gravy which I've worked out at 10 points (but may vary a bit once I weigh the chicken)


----------



## Tiff

The stevia sweetner is 0 for everything, :D So I'm good there, I'd rather have more coffee whitener than sugar... :haha:

Although I'm pretty good, my one coffee in the morning is the only thing I have that's got any points in it. So far I am at 12 points for the day, P is at 13. :haha:

Although I did 45mins on the exercise bike, which earned me an extra 2 points. :wohoo:


----------



## Squidge

I can't get back on this bloody wagon!!! I had McDonalds for dinner :( but still within points.....JUST! :haha:

I dunno whats wrong with me.


----------



## Squidge

Just thought, I've just spent 7hrs walking round meadowhall so maybe i've earnt a few bonus points? :lol: I hope so, it was bloody tiring!


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge said:


> I can't get back on this bloody wagon!!! I had McDonalds for dinner :( but still within points.....JUST! :haha:
> 
> I dunno whats wrong with me.

Whenever I somehow end up at a McDonals, I just have a hamburger for 5 Points, a Garden Salad(0.5 for the dressing) and a diet coke.
Makes me feel like I've actually had a McD's without the consequences...


----------



## Vickie

ooooooooooops I just had two Belgian chocolates :rofl: Someone sent me some through the mail. they were good, no idea how many points though :dohh:

:hugs: Squidge, it can be hard to get back on I think, I've had problems with not wanting to eat X and instead wanting to eat a hamburger or something


----------



## Vickie

make that three, six points for three chocolates :rofl: but man are they good


----------



## Squidge

It's hard cos i've just had 10 months off :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

So far I had:
porridge with blueberries (4 Points)
Bagel with chive Philadelphia (5 Points)
dried fruit (2 Points)
3 Quorn fillets, steamed veggies and 250g Potatoes made into wedges (5.5 Points)
Popcorn (1.5 Points)

18 Points already. I have an allowance of 21 but am trying to catch up for being bad this past week, so shouldn't really have anything else...we shall see if I can be good.


----------



## pinkycat

Im sooo bad i deserve to gain this week.
I had mcdonalds for lunch yesterday AND today- how bad is that :shrug:
It's so hard when Ellie is off school, but im going to be good from now on.
Well done on everyone's losses :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

you can be good!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey guys!! 

Took Holly to the farm today so lots of walking around, then when out for dinner, was 10 points buuuut its all i have eaten today + a snack i've had 13 points!!


----------



## Vickie

a farm sounds fun! But you really shouldn't skip meals Panda :lol:


----------



## Squidge

Aaaarrrggghhhhhh i have my first period since having LO so that won't go down too well on Wednesday with my first WI :lol: Think i'd better starve myself :rofl: 

No, really, i'm just going to be extra good from tomorrow morning! I'm never going to look nice and slim in a bikini by stuffing my face with fatty foods, am i? :lol:


----------



## Vickie

I don't know if I'll ever look good in a bikini :rofl: but I'll be happy to be down a few (several) sizes! 

AF is on her way for me this week :(


----------



## Panda_Ally

AF was a no show for me this month! I had my IUD out so that prob messed up my cycle. Here hoping!!


----------



## Vickie

Stan told me at dinner tonight he wants to have a WW party at our house :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:rofl: do weight watchers partys exist???


----------



## Vickie

:shrug: Who knows but he thinks they should :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl:
A weight watchers party?? Tell Stan he just made my night! hahahahaa!! Well next time we all get together, we'll do Weight Watchers stuff!! LOL.

Also - I just read about your chocolates... one thing to watch, if the package says the serving is 1 chocolate, and you calculate it out as 2 points, then eat 2 more chocolates and just times the serving by 3... that can be wrong. You actually have to multiply each number on the package, sometimes it means it's an extra 1-2 points.Did that make sense?? :rofl: 

For example - 1/2 a bag of Smart Pop popcorn is 2 pts, but the whole bag is 5 points! 

Thats one of the little things Carol learned at the meetings, because most people don't know that!


----------



## Vickie

actually got the serving info from my handy little WW tool ;) but what you say makes sense because I've noticed that it does that with some of the foods :D

:rofl: next time we all get together we'll definitely have all WW foods

and did I mention those chocolates were GOOD! :munch: I had to hide them :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

But if you know where you hid them, whats stopping you from pulling them out?? :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

because they are somewhere I can't easily reach :smug: plus not having to look at them on the counter helps :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl:
Nothing would stop me from climbing if I had a really bad chocolate craving... :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl: well if I can't see them than hopefully I will forget they are there, though I do still have 7 points left for the night..............:rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

hahaha.
how was the cake yesterdaY?!


----------



## Vickie

it was pretty good though not very angel food cake like in my opinion :rofl: Stan loves it though and so does Hannah. it tastes pretty good though the top was a bit burned :| it was sweet but not overly so


----------



## nataliecn

I can't decide if I want to get the online membership.... 
I have my own book where I keep track of points, etc.. it's basically just like the sheets they give you at the meetings...
What else is there on there?
I have all the momentum info on paper, like all the stuff they give at meetings, I have not only a slider for the points, but I also have a little pocket calculator that I can take to stores, etc to get the points for items... Just duno if it's worth the money when I already have so much.

What do you think?


----------



## Vickie

I don't think it would be worth the money for you tbh

The thing I used the online system most for is looking up points values and tracking what I have for a day. Sometimes I do surf through the recipes but really you can google and find a lot of these recipes either, plus sharing on here, and your cookbooks etc.

I do like the online system because I don't have the tools you have. Plus it is very simple for me to find foods quickly and enter my totals for the day, really convenient for me.


----------



## Vickie

oh and the online thing does have where you track your weight and loss etc. and some good points and info on it. but not something I use daily. also has a forum type area but again not something I'm ever on, I don't have the time :haha:

and I'm DYING to try this recipe since I saw it https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=65351

going to buy the stuff for it on Friday :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I actually have a WW calculator that a friend gave me. It helps for looking for munchies and whatnot at the grocery store. :)

I am such a scatterbrain though, I totally need to have something do the "work" for me. Plus, actually enrolling in it is forcing me to be accountable, whereas before if I fell off the wagon (so to speak) it didn't really matter because I wasn't officially doing it. Although Nat, if you already have the gist of stuff and understand it I'd save yourself the money.

Although the online thing is good for recipes, but I'm sure you could use Google for that!

Sooooooo I had my dinner! I had a 1/4 size portion of pad thai, one vegetable spring roll, and beef and chicken stir fry, and a 1/4 cup of plain rice. That equaled out to about 9 points or so! :happydance: I was so happy! I drank water instead of the mango bubble tea, and will do some more time on the bike tomorrow to make up for today.

I had 2 glasses of wine though, so that brings up my points for today to 25.5, I should've been at 23. Not too shabby though, for eating out! Not to mention I can use my flex points for the extra 2.5 points that I ate today.

I'm so afraid that I'm not going to have lost any weight by my weigh in next week. :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: you will! I find that I don't lose the first 5 days or so, and it tends to fall off a day or two before weigh in :shrug: 

Well done on the food! Sounds like you did great with everything but the wine ;) Eating out can be very tricky!! :hugs:

23 points, I'm at 29 so can't imagine having only 23 (though I'm sure as I lose and they lower I'll get used to it!)

and my dinners are generally by far my highest points, generally around 10


----------



## Tiff

After this I am done with eating out for a bit! :haha: Well, I say that now. Wine and beer is definitely my weakness. I like it, but I don't *have* to have it, like I *have* to have my morning coffee, iykwim?

I had friends who saved their flex points for the weekends and would go out and get smashed. I'm not a fan of getting drunk, I just like a glass or two here and there. Although when I was younger I was all for going out and getting wasted. Ha ha ha, how times have changed!


----------



## Vickie

dr. peppers were the hardest thing I gave up, but I had to because they ate away so many points!

I tend to use my flex points on the weekends though it's more that we're out and about so we eat out more. I'm going to try not to use them for a few weeks though as I was really bad going to Red Lobster on Saturday :rofl: Of course I say that now and we're supposed to go see Stan's dad next Saturday and they usually have way to much food and try to push it off on you!


----------



## Tiff

Be strong! :thumbup:

So I was hunting around this morning and I had one of those variety packs that you get with the Quaker instant oatmeal. The apples and cinnamon ones are only 2 points, where the others are 3! So I had one of those, and swapped out the sugar for stevia (its okay, I still prefer sugar though!) so my coffee and breakfast was 3.5 points this morning! 

Gonna have to do some more on the bike today :wacko: to make up for last night. I'm somehow skeptical that the points were accurate!


----------



## Vickie

the first week is the hardest by far! I was skeptical, didn't think I'd lose anything or that I'd do it right, but I did and you will to. You might not lose as quickly as I did because I have a lot more to lose, but you will lose! :)

for breakfast today I'm having a bowl of raisin bran with 1/2 cup skim milk which will be 2.5 points! :)


----------



## nataliecn

Everything will get easier as you go Tiff! It's a huge adjustment at first when you're used to eating whatever, whenever! 

I jumped on the scale pre-maturely this morning... shouldn't have done that... was up 2.6lbs, all from having a cheat day on Friday?! Jumped on again about 45 minutes ago before my shower, was was only up 0.8lbs... That still sucks, I indulged a little too much Friday, but since then I've been good as gold, even been limiting all salts and sugars too just because I knew that I had to be good if I was going to be bad on Friday! It's such a downer though because anytime I have a day like that, I feel like I'm permanently gonna be a whale if I can't ever indulge... :hissy:

Oh well..

For breakfast I had a bowl of oatmeal - I use the Weight Control stuff Tiff! It was the Quaker Maple and Brown Sugar or whatever... 2pts, it has like 6grams of fibre in it which is really good! I had a pear as well, and then ofcourse my bit of milk with my coffee! so 4pts so far! 

Tonight the biggest loser is on, so I gotta make sure I have enough points left for my popcorn and pretzels tonight! :rofl: I gotta watch a show about morbidly obese people who NEED to lose weight, and I sit there and eat the whole time! :blush:


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - do you not like Diet Dr.Pepper? Atleast that way you can have some, but without the points! And diet pop does count for some of your waters.. I think 4 coffee, tea, diet soda, sugar free juice (like crystal light), milk, etc. count towards your 8 glasses per day. And the rest should be straight water.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie maybe it's still water retention from the salt in what you ate? I know the time I ate pizza on my b-day I went up a pound but lost it 3-4 days later.


----------



## Vickie

never been a fan of the diet stuff. And since I've quit cold turkey most days I don't even really want anything other than water. I have been making juice and once in a while I have that


----------



## Tiff

I *love* the Crystal Light Strawberry-Orange-Banana stuff. It doesn't even taste diet to me! :happydance:

Curious, how do you count points for milk in like, coffee or whatnot? I've only been able to find things for whole or 2%, but we use 1% (and are going to switch to skim today). We're about to get our groceries and shopping stuff done!

Going to pick up a food scale, and an electronic weight scale too. We have a regular one but I don't trust it, I have to adjust it every time I step on it. 

We're bringing our WW calculator to the grocery store today too, so hopefully we'll come out with some good options!


----------



## Vickie

I don't drink coffee so I'm not sure but when I use milk I just measure out what I'm using and than look it up. The points thing doesn't have "skim" milk but does have fat free so I go by that one. I'm not a milk drinker at all so I really only have to do this when I eat cereal

we have a regular scale though I now kind of wish I'd bought an electric one. :lol:

good luck shopping.

Some things I've found that have been good and filling (and simple): fajitas (I actually use the cowboys steak for this) with whole wheat tortillas, but make sure to compare brands and if you can there is a weight watchers brand that is only 1 point per tortilla, some of the other whole wheat tortillas are 2 points per tortilla! turkey and chicken burgers are also a new staple in the house, we use half the meat for burgers and than the next day I use the other half for meatballs for spaghetti and meatballs. Pasta sauces the healthy choice stuff is only 1 point per half cup. Make sure to buy the low fat cheeses, will save you loads of points. And of course the whole wheat pastas. Loads and loads of veggies about half our plates now consist of vegetables!

We also like making the crispy chipotle potato skins from the WW site and the au gratin potatoes.


----------



## nataliecn

It's 1/2cup of Skim milk is 2 points. I say 1 pt for my coffee, but there's no way I use 1/4cup in it! But sometimes I have tea in the afternoon, so I just say 1pt just incase! 

I have one of the digital Weight Watchers scales! Got it from Wal-Mart. It has like 4 users in it, so you can calculate your BMI, and a bunch of other things, mind you I don't like those numbers, so I just use it for the actual weight! 

My biggest tip is looking for stuff with High Fibre, because it keeps you fuller longer, and that helps bring down the point amount because Weight Watchers is about the filling foods! And like Vickie said, definitely compare brands. Fat free sour cream in the No Name brand is 0pts per serving, but other brands of Fat Free are 1pt! I don't know if you and P shop at No Frills a lot, but a lot of the Blue Menu stuff is really great too! We use the angus meatballs! It's 4pts for 6 meatballs! 

If you can do salad, we try and have one with every meal. Just as "filler" I guess! I use mostly Fat Free Italian dressing because it's 0 pts for 2Tbsps, and it counts as an oil!


----------



## Vickie

yep I use the fat free Italian as well!


----------



## Vickie

natalie the online thing has a different total for skim milk :huh: it's like 2 points per whole cup. Odd


----------



## nataliecn

I'm starting to wonder how I'll do when I have next to no points - I know that's a ways off, but I started at 28 points, and now I'm at techincally 26 points, but from day one I've been using 25 as per my MIL... She said that at the meetings they said you can use 2-3 points less if you WANT to and are having problems reaching your points target each day, but that if you do use the lower range, you have to stick with it, and not feel like having more one day and using the full amount ,etc...
So I've been on 25pts from Day 2.. 
How hard do you think it's going to be getting down to next to nothing? My mom is on 18 a day, and she has to eat such small small meals because otherwise she uses too many points. Her lunch each day is usually like a can of broth (0pts) and then a serving of goldfish (2pts)... Talk about boring....


----------



## nataliecn

Really?? I like that number better!! :rofl: I'll have to re-check our book! That's how we've been doing it from day 1...


----------



## Vickie

:shrug: that's what it says, but it's fat free milk and I assumed it was the same as skim? there's not really an option for skim milk on there

18 points sounds horrible! I was thinking about what I'd eat if I had that few points on the way to sign class and it wasn't pretty :rofl: but maybe it's one of those things because the points gradually decrease that you adapt and get used to it?


----------



## Tiff

:confused: How is a can of broth and some goldfish crackers a good meal? Yikes, I'd cry. Although I suppose its more and more veggies? :shrug:

I think we got the same little kitchen scale that you guys have Vickie! It was the only $20 one, the rest were digital and like $60!!! :shock: Holy was grocery shopping a NIGHTMARE. We had to bring Claire as both of us were going and she had a total meltdown while we were out. Also, talk about seniors! Okay, okay I get that they feel entitled and stuff, but a couple were blocking a full aisle while trying to decide on jam. Claire was having a meltdown and we needed to get by them so I asked them politely if I could get by and they IGNORED me!!!

:hissy: Then when I asked again they glared at me and finally let us through. Jerks. :growlmad:

So we have our scale, it calculates body fat and whatnot too, but only has 2 users and isn't a WW one. :) 

For lunch I had a can of the Campbells Healthy Request Tomato Garden Veggie soup. Its 2 1/4 cups for the whole can, which is 3.5 points. Also had a diet ginger ale and I am FULL!!!! Yay! I like that "couldn't eat another mouthful" feeling and I totally have it.

Off to re-weigh ourselves and start thinking about prepping for dinner tonight!


----------



## Vickie

The first time we did the shopping after starting WW was a nightmare for us too! Hannah was not impressed it took us so long to shop, because we were comparing calories and such :wacko: 

As for that old couple I probably would have hit them with my stroller :haha: how rude!

that soup sounds good! I'll have to look for it

roast beef sandwich for me and some reduced fat pringles that I saw in shoppers :dohh: 

the :witch: is here and I'm having all sorts of weird cravings, not to mention am super cranky :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Most of the Healthy Request soups are not bad! :thumbup: Taste wise and points wise I guess. The Vegetable beef barley one would be more, Probably around 4.5 points or so, but the Tomato Garden Veggie, Herbed Chicken Noodle and the Fiesta Bean and Veggie are all 1 point per cup, or 3.5 points for the entire can!

I'm also happy that my Diet Ginger Ale is sweetened with Splenda! I'm like Natalie, I don't like aspartame if I can help it. I also picked up some frozen spinach, was going to toss that in with the cheese for the pasta shells that I am making tonight! :wohoo:

Going to make a cucumber and tomato salad, with balsamic vinegar. Yum!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

that sounds good Tiff! We made some kind of mushroom spaghetti stuff that we used frozen spinach for

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=55171

this recipe but we used just regular spaghetti noodles instead of the bowties. I also want to make nuggets out of the frozen spinach that we have, someone suggested it once for weaning and it sounds like something Hannah would really like


----------



## Tiff

Yum! That looks delish! I mentioned the portobello pizzas to P, he said they sounded good, but he'd be pretty gassy afterwards. :sick: Not sure if I want to make them now! :rofl:

Oh! I couldn't find the "I Can't Believe Its Not Butter" cooking spray. However, I found a canola oil "butter" flavoured one by Blue Menu (PC Products). I haven't actually tried it, but will probably do so as an afternoon snack.

I couldn't find any "fat free" cheese either. I was able to grab low-fat (28% less fat than regular cheese) shredded stuff, but that's it. I'm just waiting for Claire to be ready for her nap (stupid 10 min cat naps in the car!!!) and then I'm back on the bike for a half hour. It was still only 2 activity points if I do a half hour, or 45 mins... so I'm gonna do a half one instead. :blush:


----------



## Vickie

don't forget to enter your walking today to around the store! Even if you put it in as leisure walking you will get points for that!! :happydance:

Note to self don't make portabello pizzas for Phil :haha: :rofl: that was pretty funny though. Make them on a day he goes in to work ;) they were pretty good and so low in points! easy to make to

we usually buy the bars of cheese rather than shredded and cracker barrel has cheddar cheese (old and medium that we found) made with 2% cheese and mozzarella as well, so that's what we've been using. I also have some of the full fat stuff for Hannah though she generally wants ours :dohh:

I'll have a look for that cooking spray! I also want to get the olive oil cooking spray because I've seen a lot of recipes call for it :shrug:


----------



## nataliecn

I have no idea how broth and goldfish works! :rofl: But she'd rather have a nice big dinner!!

Campbells Request is good - also, Tiff you could try making the Garden Veg Weight Watchers soup! It's 0 points - I love it! And I just throw whatever extra veg I have in there, and it freezes well too! 

Another addiction I have when it comes to soup is the V8 and Knorr soups - they're in the tetra pack type thing. They're really nice! Most of them are 1pt for 1cup (so half the box...) and 3 pts for the whole thing... And it's a serving of veg per cup, and I find them quite filling! Just expensive if you don't get them on sale! 

I don't use my activity points, I was told not using them increases weight loss. Mind you I rarely do activity anyways, but that's besides the point! :rofl:

Is P doing it for weight loss Tiff? Or just being supportive and doing it with you without whining (like andrew does!) 

I know PC has the good spray - like Tiff said it's Blue Menu!


----------



## Vickie

I've noticed a lot of "blue menu" products since starting, especially the pastas and such, they were actually on sale at our no frills last time we went and I stocked up :rofl:

I really thought Stan would whine about it :haha: but so far he's been very much into the program and supportive

I dont usually use my activity points either but than again I have a lot more points than Tiff does :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Stan likes veg and stuff though right? Andrew likes a total of like 3 vegetables, so there's a lot he isn't interested in trying because he isn't a veggie person. If it involves meat, he's totally willing to try!

But, lately I've been baking - so I keep sending it to work with him for him and all the other IT guys! It seems to have shut him up quite a bit! LOL. I hate listening to him moan about it because unless he wants me to be miserable about my weight for the rest of my life, he needs to suck it up!!! LOL. 

That's probably the one and ONLY good thing about living here with his parents, they try anything, and his mom is my WW buddy!


----------



## Vickie

Stan eats a lot of different kinds of foods and yep lots of veggies, probably more varieties than I eat :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hi all just a quick update I have just got back from my ww meeting ...its been 2 wks since i have been due to oh shifts and i was really worried as my damn scales said i had lost 1lb :( But ...my weight watchers leader says i need to throw my scales and only get weighed on hers as mine are clearly out ...Ive lost 6lb in 2 wks !!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done Serina! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

well done Serina!! 6lbs in 2 weeks is fab

I'm really struggling to eat somewhat 'well' and stick to 18/19 points :(
It's cold and rainy and I just want to eat crap!

Looking forward to warmer temperatures on the cruise so I can fill up on salad at lunchtime.
Just need to step away from the chocolate buffet ;-)


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Serina!
We had a scale that was wrong like that too! And then I bought a brand new digital and it matches my doctors!
Bet that made your day! :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Is there any 0 point stuff that you can eat to fill up on ? ..Does anybody know the points for skinless turkey breast ? I think its lower then chicken but cant remember


----------



## Vickie

points are different here so I'm not sure Serina. There are zero points foods, some of the soups, tomatoes are zero points foods


----------



## Vickie

Rainbow! I know what you mean, it's hard to stay on track when it's cold and gray outside :(

but think of the cruise you'll soon be on :wohoo: and I bet if you do a lot of activities during the day the chocolate bar may not be to bad if you hit it once or twice during the cruise ;)


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Well done Serena!!!!

Nat - P's on board for weight loss as well. He's a bit tubbier than he'd like to be, lol. He didn't join, I did but I figured out what his point allotment would be (thanks to Vickie sending me the thing) and we're going from there!

I'll have to try that soup! P and I are big soup people. I still don't understand how 5 cups of that 94% "Fat Free" microwaved popcorn is 1 point, whereas Air Popped Popcorn (3 cups) is 1 point. :hissy: It's freaking PLAIN popcorn! No oils, no nothing! :shrug:

So I weighed myself on the electronic scale and it said I was 1lb heavier than when I weighed myself on Saturday. Sigh. Ah well, I was a bad girl last night. :flower:


----------



## Tiff

See, I was using my tracker, and while 1 cup of tomatoes is 0 points, if you have say 3 cups then it turns into a point. So I suppose you can't really gorge on anything? Same for cauliflower, and cucumber.


----------



## Vickie

my weight always goes up during the day, I tend to try to check in the mornings so I'll get a lower number :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

yeah that's true Tiff, don't think I could eat three cups of any of those though :sick:


----------



## Squidge

I have weigh in tomorrow, i'm not feeling very positive at all especially with being bad and AF being here!!! Ah well, what will be and all that :lol:

Hope everyone else has had a good WW's day :)


----------



## Vickie

good luck with weigh in tomorrow Squidge :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Woohoo well done serina thats really good!!!

I weighted in tonight tooo annnnddd 

5LBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I'm soooo happy! After my complete disaster last week i was feeling pretty low but i have lost all that again and then some!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Good luck with tomo squidge!!! 

If it ok I'm going to keep tracking in this thread! I think that is the main thing thats helped me out this week!!! 

so today: 

Jacket potato with cheese and chives - 3 points 
Salad - 0 with olive oil - 2 
Melt in the middle choc cake - 4

To celebrate weight loss
Doritos - 3 
Aero - 3

and in going to have more choc cake in a bit so total points today is 16!!! 

Going to chinese supermarket tomo so def doing a stir fry tomo night!!!


----------



## Vickie

that chocolate cake sounds sooooooooooooooo good :munch:


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

It does sound good! :haha:

So I made the Cheese Stuffed Shells for our dinner, and the Tomato/Cucumber salad. 5 points or so.

Anyone else finding discrepancies between the site's point values and if you do it yourself? Its hit or miss either way, but kind of makes me skeptical as to what value I use. Should I just go with whatever is higher (to be on the safe side?)


----------



## Vickie

I don't know, I don't generally work them out myself but go on the sites points. I didn't realize there was that much of a difference :huh: 

what is it you found to be different? 

and I hope you enjoy dinner!


----------



## Vickie

Tiff I just thought of something. Nat was telling us the other day that the WW site takes 3 national brands and averages them so maybe that's why you got the difference? if so I'd go with what you worked it out to be


----------



## Tiff

Well, Parmesan Cheese for example. Grated, fresh Parm cheese is 1 point for a tablespoon. We also buy the grated blue menu kind, and that is still 1 point for a tablespoon, but if I do the calculations on my calculator, its 1 point for 2 tbsps.

:shrug: I love parm cheese, I love it on my popcorn to give it a bit of a kick. I'd much rather use the light stuff (more) than the regular stuff. I don't see how they can judge that light and regular are the same amount of points? Or am I splitting hairs again?


----------



## Vickie

hmm I'm not sure, if it were the info I was getting off the package and doing the calculations I think I'd go with that number


----------



## Jkelmum

Good luck Squidge and well done Panda :happydance: xxx


----------



## nataliecn

Ok... I duno what I've missed... But I'm going with what I remember.

As for 0 points foods Serina - it's mostly vegetables that are 0 points, I don't know what else would be 0. Atleast here with the Canadian/US version!

Tiff - with the differences, as Vickie said I said rofl:) They average 3 different brands, and get the average, they do say that you should always calculate on your own wherever possible to avoid tracking wrong! Also, some things the differences are so minimal, it's worth getting full fat! For example, cream cheese! When I compared the light version to the regular version of some of my favourite philly ones, it was the same points for the same amounts. I think it's because it's calorie ranges that change the points amounts! I agree that it is weird, but I guess that's how they've worked everything out! It works for millions, so I guess I just usually assume they know what they're talking about! lol. 

Good luck Squidge!
And way to go Panda! :)


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, and about the vegetables, again I think it's because the calories for most of them are so low, that they are zero, but once you eat enough, eventually the amount of calories becomes a point! A lot of people don't know that though, they just assume that because 1 serving is 0, that you can eat as many servings as you want and it's still 0! 

I actually mentionned something about that, but in reference to chocolate to Vickie yesterday I think! That if you have double, triple, etc servings of something, instead of just multiplying the points value by the amount of servings, you have to actually multiply the cals, fat and fibre by the serving amount, and then use those numbers with the calculator, and in most cases it means an extra 1-2 points than just multiplying the points for 1 serving..


----------



## Vickie

Stan just read off the fajita packages calorie information etc. to me and I put it in my calculator and that thing is 1 point for a quarter package :rofl: I so did not know that


----------



## Tiff

I did that with the healthy choice soups. I figured it'd be 2 points for the can, but when I actually converted how 540ml converts to cups it was actually 3.5! Still decent, but if I hadn't have checked, I would've been off by 1.5 points.

Although for the 18 points for the day, I managed to get to 5pm today with only consuming 10 points! :shock: I'm up to 19 now, but I still have 4 points that I probably won't eat today! :wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

We plan our meals for the week, so I eat more points for breakfast and lunch if I know dinner isn't as high of points. It helps me get through the day easier! lol.


----------



## Vickie

Natalie a question for you (or anyone else who might know but you have all those books :rofl:) do you know how many points a pork chop would be per ounce or grams? 

Last time I looked all I could find was some chophouse porkchop :shrug: and I think that's a brand not the food

did you like the shells and cheese Tiff?


----------



## Tiff

Wouldn't it be the same, if it were ounces or grams? :rofl: I don't know much about that sort of stuff. I did a google convert so 1 ounce = 0.035 grams. I imagine to go by ounces? When I was reading how to gauge food portions by your hands, the palm of your hand (without fingers) is supposed to be 3 ounces of meat. 

:shrug: I'm probably totally missing the point of the question. :haha:

The shells were great! I ended up eating 5 and a half shells instead of the 4 though, too darn tasty!


----------



## Vickie

yeah it would be but I thought she might only have info on one or the other :rofl: didn't think about converting it myself to something my scale can measure :rofl:

glad you liked the shells!


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie, I usually say my pork is 3pts, like tiff said, for about the size of your palm, which is about 3oz! When I go upstairs for my snack, I'll bring the points book down and tell you exactly what it says! :lol:


----------



## Vickie

appreciate it!


----------



## nataliecn

Ok. This is what it says in the points list..

Pork, cooked.
-lean cuts, trimmed and cooked, 1 slice, 1 chop or 125ml cubed or shredded, 60g (2oz) = 2pts
-center loin 60g (2oz) = 2pts
loin, and tenderloin are the same... 2pts for 2oz.
And it's 3pts for 20z of pork leg, pork shoulder and pork sirloin... 
I can't find anything about specifics for the actual grams, etc..


----------



## Vickie

thanks! that is very helpful


----------



## nataliecn

I know it doesn't answer the exact question... but hopefully it's close!


----------



## Vickie

no actually it does pretty much answer my question, 2 points per 2 ounces cooked it seems :thumbup: easy to remember :lol:

was thinking of having pork chops tomorrow night with rice-a-roni because I'm feeling lazy :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:dohh: We bought the WW brand tortillas which say 1 point per serving but when I worked it out on the calculator it said 2 points per serving :huh:


----------



## nataliecn

REALLY?! Call the comment number and complain! :rofl:
I wonder why that would happen.
Does you calculator say 4 and up for fibre, or does it ask for the specific number??


----------



## nataliecn

I just did it and got 1... did you reverse fat and fibre, cause that makes it 2...


----------



## Vickie

Stan is the one who read it to me :rofl: no the calculator online just asks for a number? :shrug:

when I just type in weight watchers tortillas and it brings up the list it says one point there?

hmm maybe the online calculator thing isn't accurate?


----------



## nataliecn

I just went to the site and looked at the nutritional info, and then used mine, and I got 1 pt...

90 cals, 2gs fat, 3gs fibre.. that's 1 pt!


----------



## Vickie

mine say 100 calories! 2 fat 3 fibre

why the difference I wonder?


----------



## nataliecn

maybe it's the kind you got? hm... 
and even the package says 1pt?


----------



## Vickie

yeah the package says one point, the calories is listed as 100 though :huh: and when I work it out it says 2 points


----------



## Vickie

I just worked it out with the 90 calories and got 1 point but my package so 100 calories! :wacko:


----------



## nataliecn

I'd call the hotline on the package!
Now I'm gonna have to work out the info of my bread to be sure! That's all we eat is WW bread!


----------



## Vickie

yeah might do that tomorrow!


----------



## Kimboowee

I gained 0.75lbs this week - I thought it was gonna be atleast 2lbs on so Im happy with that!


----------



## Tiff

Great job! :thumbup: Glad it wasn't worse than you thought it was going to be! 

Hmm, I bought the WW bread too... I know that the multigrain ww bread was 2 points per serving while the white bread was 1. 

I worked it out (we bought the white bread) and for 2 slices: 100 cals, 1g fat, 3g fiber, which is 1 point. Phew!


Oh my god do I have a rant this morning! :hissy: P is way too particular to be doing this. He jumped on me this morning because apparently a can of the campbells soup is 4 points, not 3.5 :haha:. He said that the online conversions are wrong apparently, as I put in that 540ml is 2 1/4 servings. You can't convert it perfectly, I think 540ml is actually 2.283 cups, but you round up and it gives you *roughly* 2 1/4 which is what I put into the calculator.

So then he said that the way we're SUPPOSED to be doing it is dividing the numbers then multiplying them by half of what it's supposed to be blah blah blah. I was like :confused: huh? First thing in the frikkin' morning!!!! I got so fed up with him I said that I will continue to do it the way the plan tells me (using online conversions if need be) but apparently the calculators are wrong and he is right.

:roll:

I do get what he's saying, in some instances where it doesn't convert out nicely yeah there is going to be a grey area. I told him that I couldn't believe he was getting this pissy over a freaking half point (considering he gets 30 freaking points a day!) and that I wasn't concerned, and I will still do it the way the site tells me. 

I told him to drop it a few times because I didn't want to talk about it FIRST THING IN THE MORNING and then he called me a cranky bitch when I am up in the mornings. :cry: He tried to bring it up a few more times, each time I was getting more angry and told him to drop it, then he said that it was because I couldn't "deal with being wrong". 

:shock: I just didn't feel like arguing with him. He woke up Claire because of how loud he was being so now I've got a super long day with her today. She should've slept for quite a bit longer. 

Really upset, and now I just want to make a seriously greasy and fatty breakfast. 

:cry:


----------



## Tiff

Aaand while searching along, I've come across this site Dotti's Weight Loss Zone. She has a table (once you scroll past all the blinkies) and has a list of restaurants. Click on a restaurant and it has the point value for the menus! 

:thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

Here I am to back you up! :rofl:
Weight Watchers actually says to ROUND to whatever is nearest.
I honestly don't understand the part about dividing and multiplying... I think it's impossible to get it perfect with things like this - which leads me to my own issue.. why do they say the serving is "250ml" on the package, but they give 40mL more than 2 servings! :hissy:

I personally would have probably said 4, but that's because I usually like to aim high to be on the safe side. But really, half a point isn't that big of a deal! But I guess if he's nit picky about stuff, then it would be! lol.


----------



## Tiff

He's incredibly nit picky. :rofl: For the most point I can tolerate it and let him say his piece and be done with it, but not at 6am! :rofl:

Honestly I could've cared less if he had figured it out to be 6 points per can. At 6am, my _give a damn_ is totally broken.

Did you work out your bread? Mine is still 1 point for 2 slices, thank god.


----------



## nataliecn

Speaking of sites..
Here's a few places I get some of my recipes from.. For you UK ladies, I'm not sure what the difference in points would be.... But Tiff, the Kitchen Parade one should have the WW soup on there if you and P are interested in trying them!

https://kitchenparade.com/2002/10/weight-watchers-recipes.php

https://weight-watchers-points-recipes.blogspot.com/

https://pitterpatteroflosingpounds.blogspot.com/

Hope everyone can get some good recipes from them!


----------



## nataliecn

We have the white up there, I forgot until I read it, so I'm ok! :rofl:
But we do usually get the Whole Wheat - which is still 1 I believe.

Another good one - which has been on sale at Wal-Mart, and I had coupons is Dempster's Body Wise! It's basically the same, but I actually like it a little more!


----------



## Tiff

See I was looking at the whole wheat yesterday, and it said 2 points per serving. Still not horrible, but strange to me. You'd think more grains would be better or something?


----------



## nataliecn

I'll have to look next time - because we've been saying 1pt, and if they went and changed it I'll be MAAAD! lol.


----------



## pinkycat

Well done serina and panda and kim :thumbup:
Natalie (i think it was you who was talking about dropping points)- i started on 26 im now on 18 and its hard! it takes more planning and juggling points. When i first started i had cereal for breakfast but now i hav fruit instead cos i cant spare the points.:dohh:
Well yesterday was exactly a year since i started ww and im so pleased i didnt quit :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

That's great Pinky!!! You're so close to your goal too!! I feel like my foods are going to get so boring, sometimes my dinners are 10 points.. Which means I'll be starving through the day. Guess it'll be something where I'll be eating a lot of salads and 0pt soup! lol.


----------



## pinkycat

Yes it does get a bit boring- i would starve without salads and 0 point jelly :haha:
You can do it though :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Kim glad you didn't gain more than you expected!

Tiff it's 9:15 and I've been up for over an hour and still did not understand what P was saying about multiplying and dividing :dohh: I tend to round it as best I can and leave it at that. I figure since I generally have a few points left over (well most days not all) that it's okay. Plus seriously .5 points isn't going to really matter either way I'd think :shrug: Tell him he can put it in as 4 and you will put it in as 3.5 :haha: :hugs: :hugs: 

Pinky well done! One year that's amazing! And you've done so well on your weight loss!! :hugs:

Natalie we're going to have to learn to be really creative when we get down to 18 points :rofl:

For breakfast Stan is making silver dollar pancakes here. I think they are 5 points for 4 of them but I doubt I'll eat them all :lol:


----------



## RainbowMum

Tyff said:


> See I was looking at the whole wheat yesterday, and it said 2 points per serving. Still not horrible, but strange to me. You'd think more grains would be better or something?

I always try and avoid the wholegrain bread as the seeds/grains contain extra fat, meaning exra points/slice.

The WW bread over here is like 0.5/slice but 1.5 for 2 slices, weird...

I had a sneaky weigh-in and looks like I have lost everything I gained last week plus some more, so just have to continue being good and will have official weight tomorrow :happydance:

I agree Pinky, I'm allowed 22 Points but was trying to stick to 18 for a couple of days to make up for some 'pigging out' and have to say that it was pretty hard to eat so few points. I'm running after 3 kids at work so need a good bowl full of porridge to start the day, which usually is already 4/4.5 Points if I want to add some blueberries to it :(


----------



## Tiff

He sent an email apologizing for being snarky with me this morning. :smug: Good thing, I was pretty ticked! :rofl:

Great job Pinky! You're doing so well! 

Rainbow that makes sense with the extra seeds containing extra fat. Good fats mind you, but still I'm like a hoarder when it comes to my points! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Well done Rainbow and good luck for your weigh in tomorrow! :happydance:

Tiff glad he apologized :) :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Gah, this time of the day along with like 3pm is the hardest for me. I want to eat! :hissy: I suppose I could have some popcorn. Hate though that 3 cups of popcorn is 1 point, but if I want 4 cups it goes to 2 points!


Just did out the points on the bag of kernels, for 1/4 cup (50g) which averages out to 5 1/2 cups of popped popcorn, its 3 points. Still not bad I guess... 5.5 cups of popcorn is pretty decent, but still. Le sigh.


----------



## Vickie

stay strong! :hugs: if you're wanting a snack there's nothing wrong with using a point for some popcorn right?


----------



## Tiff

I'm still skeptical about this popcorn business. Although taking that no one is answering my questions I see that its a big grey area all around! :haha: 

Okay, Okay, I'll drop it. :rofl:

Apparently beef jerky isn't that bad of a snack idea either. High protien, little to no fat. I just did the conversion for 1/4 bag (which is a lot of jerky) and it's only 1 point!


----------



## nataliecn

It's good to try and snack on fruits and veg, low points plus it gets you closer to the point count.
Get some nice fruity gum. I find that helps me in a lot of cases, nice fruity flavour, and the chewing helps.. Or even drink a big glass of ice cold water, that helps me sometimes... or even a can of pop! I've read a lot of people suggesting those things too, cause sometimes filling yourself with water/pop helps with the hunger!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Tiff I don't answer because I don't know the answer to why the air popped popcorn is different :rofl:

what's everyone doing for lunch?


----------



## nataliecn

Glad he apologized Tiff! He was being a bum! lol. And like Vickie said, he can keep putting down the high points! hahah! 

I'm trying to be so good today, because tomorrow morning is my weigh in.. But I am finding it hard today... AF is coming, and I can feel it! lol. Had a nice omelette for breakfast, 4 pts in total for breakie! Had one of my apple/carrot muffins for 1 pt.. And getting ready to start on lunch, which will be a greek salad! But I wanna eat the muffins I made earlier! LOL. sweet potato ones, they better be good this time since I added the proper amount of splenda this time! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: hope they are good!

I want Stan to go to the store and get portabellos so we can have the pizzas again :rofl:

has anyone tried the Thyme table syrup? It's sugar free and 0 points for 1/4 of a cup!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, and I don't know anything about Air Popped..
I will ask my mom to ask next time she goes to one of the meetings... LOL. 
that's the one thing that's great about meetings, you get so many more tips from things other people do, and you have the leader to answer.
Don't you have a message board on the online thing where you should be able to get help and answers to questions??


----------



## Vickie

oh that's a good idea! Tiff you should try the message board, maybe someone there can help you out!


----------



## nataliecn

A lot of people I know use those mushrooms as burgers... Marinate them overnight, and throw them on the BBQ! Have you tried them like that before?
I don't like mushrooms at all, so it's not my kind of thing.


----------



## Vickie

no but that's a good idea especially in the summer when we get the bbq out!

I was thinking of doing the shells and cheese next week plus salad for our lunch when you come down next week! :)


----------



## nataliecn

Sounds good! Speaking of the shells and cheese, for those of you that like spinach, you could add chopped spinach in as well! No extra points because it's a 0pt veg, but then you get a bit of veg in there too! :) And spinach is yummy in pasta!


----------



## Vickie

I think Tiff did that last night! we might try it next time :thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

Ooh! Tiff how was it?!


----------



## Tiff

SUPER yummy! :thumbup: I was skeptical at the size of the shells at first, but it was pretty filling. The cucumber/broccoli salad was delish as well!

Have you guys tried those Egg Creations? Its 0 points for a 1/4 cup! I was skeptical but I did a 1/4 cup of that in a bowl, microwaved it (I hate the 'skin' that you get from frying eggs) and then added some salt and pepper, and 30g of the 4 Cheese Italiano reduced fat cheese. So 2 points for something SUPER yummy!

:wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

Yep!
I get them all the time - mostly when they are on sale though, I find them very expensive. I have one sitting in the freezer right now actually, maybe I'll bring it out considering I eat eggs like every other day!


----------



## Tiff

Did another 30 mins on the bike too. So that's 7 activity points that I've "earned" this week. Although they don't get used automatically it seems? I only swap them in when I've gone over my daily/extra flex points?


----------



## Vickie

I haven't tried the egg things, might look for them on Friday!

Stan didn't think the shells would be enough for him either :rofl: but he really likes them and they are pretty good leftover for us too! :thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

They were enough for Carol and I! But for Steve and Andrew we made some chicken strips as well, just cause they eat a lot! lol.


----------



## Vickie

Tiff my Activity points don't automatically get used either

We had "pizza" for lunch the store didn't have the portabello mushrooms though so I used a whole wheat tortilla, 1/4 cup sauce (the Unico pizza sauce that we bought when I worked out the calories is 0 points for 1/4 cup!), 1 ounce part skim mozzarella and I cut up some white mushrooms and ham! Plus a salad with the fat free Italian dressing and a bit of parmesan cheese. and it was only 4.5 points!


----------



## Vickie

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=68251

Natalie--the brownie recipe


----------



## Tiff

Okay, so I feel like an idiot!

How come no one told me that you can adjust the portion sizes in the online tracker thingy? I was scrolling and realized that you can change it from portions, to cups, to grams, mililiters, ounces...

:dohh: So just to be a biatch I put in the 540ml for that damn campbells soup and it still was 3.5 points. :smug:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Sorry I didn't think about it

Did you tell P :haha:


----------



## Tiff

I just might when he gets home.... :muaha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: You should

so my day:

Silver dollar pancakes 3.5 points
"pizza" & Salad 4.5 points
pork chop (4 ounce), .5 cups rice a roni and 2.5 cups steamed broccoli 10 points

which wouldn't be so bad for the day if I hadn't eaten 6 points worth of chocolate as well :rofl:

days total 23.5 of 29 though I'll probably use another 2-3 for a snack later :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Well i went to weigh in and lost 1lb, better than nothing :) 

My leader asked how i'd got on and had to be honest and say i found it very hard, luckily, she understood. However, back on the wagon tomorrow which i'm quite looking forward to :) Been to Asda after weigh in and bought lots of healthy stuff :D


----------



## Vickie

It's easier if you have the healthy stuff in the house and the bad stuff out I've found!

Well done on one pound! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well done squidge 1lb is ace!!! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Soo today after my good loss at WI yesterday i woke up motivated to do the same again this week. 

so 
Trim bar - 1.5 points 
Boots shapers lunch - 8 points 
Casserole (was disgusting so only had a few bites) - 1 point 

then 

I blew it all and got a KFC!!! 123343838309834093 points :rofl:

No seriously does anyone know the points value of a KFC boneless banquet with a side of beans???


----------



## Panda_Ally

Can i just say MAAAN u girls talk!!! Each day i come on there is like atleast 10 pages for me to read!!!! Spammers :D


----------



## Squidge

This is the KFC pts values so whatever it had in the box :rofl:

Original Recipe Chicken, drumstick 3
Original Recipe Chicken, wing 2.5
Original Recipe Chicken, Breast 5
Original Recipe Chicken, thigh 4
Original Recipe Chicken, rib 4
Honey BBQ Chicken Bites x5 8
Popcorn Chicken regular 5
Popcorn Chicken Large 8.5
Zinger Burger 7.5
Zinger Tower Burger 11
Fillet Tower Burger 10.5
Mini Fillet Burger 4.5
Mini Fillet (not in a bun) 2

Fillet Burger 7
Toasted Twister 9
Salsa Toasted Twister 9
Crispy Strip (each) 2 (6.5 for 3)
Hot Wings (each) 1.5
Boxster 8.5
Wrapster 11.5

Fries Regular 4.5
Fries Large 6
Corn with Butter 4
Corn Cobette 2.5
Coleslaw Regular 2
Coleslaw 1 large 4.5
BBQ Beans Regular 1
BBQ Beans Large 2.5
Chicken Gravy Regular 1
Chicken Gravy Large 2.5

Hope it helps :)


----------



## nataliecn

Sounds like a good lunch Vickie!!! Thanks for the brownie recipe! Will definitely try them!

Tiff - I didn't know, because I don't have the online program! There's my excuse! hahah! I'd tell him at an obscene time of night, maybe right when he's in a nice deep sleep!? :rofl:

Well done Squidge!

Panda - does KFC UK have an online site with the nutritional info? We have one here for KFC Canada, that's how I find out meals before I go to different restaurants!


----------



## nataliecn

Well - here's my day! Didn't do as good as I wanted to, beause it's my weigh in tomorrow!

Breakfast - 1 egg, 1 egg white, Peppers, Onions and 0.5oz cheese = 3pts
Lunch - 1 cup of hashbrown casserole = 3pts ... (Was supposed to have greek salad, but I really wanted the hashbrown stuff! hahah! Worked out to be less points anyways, but the veg would have been better I think! 
Dinner - Sloppy Joe, 0.5C kraft dinner, Corn = 9pts
Snacks - Apple/Carrot MUffin, Sweet Potato Muffin, Ice Cream cup = 4pts

So I'm at 19 points, and I doubt I'll have anything else tonight, just to be safe!


----------



## Vickie

Panda_Ally said:


> Can i just say MAAAN u girls talk!!! Each day i come on there is like atleast 10 pages for me to read!!!! Spammers :D

the thread has really taken off :happydance: 

Like Natalie I generally look the restaurant/fast food place up online and find out their nutritional info and work my points out from that


----------



## Vickie

Good luck at weigh-in tomorrow Nat!


----------



## nataliecn

I have a feeling I'm going to be where I was last Thursday... but we'll see. 
I was up 3lbs a few days ago, jumped on this morning and was up 0.3lbs I think. So hopefully I can atleast get back to where I was... We'll see I guess. I'm not expecting much, but that's because I was bad! So oh well!


----------



## Tiff

When I'm wanting to eat, I come on here... hence me spamming up the place. :rofl:

Well I finished the day with 2 points to spare. Kind of in a snacky mood though, might have some cucumber or something to munch on. Meh!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, Tiff - you're gonna kill me.. but I don't wanna search through the thread for the popcorn thing!
what were you saying about the popcorn, like exact cups you were mentionning?? lol. I was telling Carol and she was baffled, but I couldn't remember the numbers you threw out ... :blush:
I saw an interesting "recipe" in one of my books with cucumbers, I forget what it was though! LOL. It had cayenne pepper on it or something! Or cajun maybe!

Oh, speaking of popcorn, have you ever tried it with Cajun?? There's some nice recipes out there for different popcorns with all sorts of different spices! :) I have to keep changing my stuff or I get bored! Oh, and Bulkbarn has loads of seasonings there too!


----------



## Vickie

I generally have the skinny cow stuff for a snack (1-2 points depending on what it is) but tonight I think we're going with popcorn


----------



## nataliecn

Metro has all the Breyers stuff on sale! So for $3.99 ( reg $7.49) I got the little icecream cups! Chocolate Fudge Brownie (TO DIE FOR!) and Cookies and Cream! 6 in each box, and they're 2pts each! !
Soooo yummy! I had mine after dinner today!


----------



## Vickie

that sounds good :( probably won't be on sale on Friday though when I can get there


----------



## nataliecn

No they aren't. :( Probably til tomorrow!
BUT - they do go on sale quite a bit I think!


----------



## Vickie

:cry: well maybe next time we have access to a car :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Yum! I should get some of those!

Oh! Nat here are the numbers for the popcorn:

For *3 cups* of air-popped popcorn, plain is *1 point*

However,* 5 cups *of microwaved "94% Fat Free" popcorn is only *1 point* as well. 

Yeah, I'm lame and felt the need to bold some of the text. I just don't understand it!!! :rofl:

Edit: They specifically mention this "Jolly Time" popcorn brand that I have never heard of, but that's one of the 94% fat free kind.


----------



## cooney

Mmmm I should get some popcorn...


----------



## Vickie

I'm not normally a popcorn person but it's a good filling snack!


----------



## Tiff

:dohh: I *may* have figured it out!

Its 3 cups of UNPOPPED popcorn. It says a "portion" is 8g. There's no WAY 3 cups of popped popcorn is that much!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Tiff

:shock: I just changed my points to reflect me not having 5 points of popcorn today ( :rofl: ) and I have 6 points left over! Well, makes sense as to why I am kind of hungry. :dohh:

Nat could you double check that for me please though? I posted it in the message boards but no one has replied.


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah I'll have my mom ask at her next meeting, I think that's Tuesday though, unless I convince her into going Saturday! LOL. 

Also - Jolly Time is the "weight watchers" stuff.. the reason you haven't heard of it is because it seems to be only in the states as far as I can telll.. And if it's something of theirs, I wouldn't be surprised if they've somehow managed to put extra fribre in it somehow!! 

So to clarify, it's saying 3 cups of UNPOPPED airpopped is 1 pt?? You just found that right??


----------



## nataliecn

Oooh! 
This stuff sounds GOOD!

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=31501&sc=3024


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - do you have air popped stuff at home right now??
the Jolly Time has 9g of fibre per serving... that's loads of fibre, that's why it's so low for 5cups!
Whats the fibre on 2TBSP of unpopped kernels for your stuff?


----------



## Vickie

glad you figured it out!


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah I've just looked the PC Blue menu Popping Corn, and it only has 4g of fibre. It's gotta be something they do to add more fibre into the popcorn bag, and that's why it's less points!!! 
I'll still tell my mom to ask, but I'm sure that'll be the answer! Fibre is huge with WW!


----------



## Vickie

I'm so confused now :rofl: so it's three cups unpopped how did you find that?


----------



## Vickie

^nevermind I now see where you saw it.

But it says 3 cups oil popped is 11 grams? 

Stan measured it and said that 1/4 cup of unpopped popcorn is 11 grams

1/2 cup popped is 3-4 grams? that still doesn't measure up with the air popped :huh: but measures up with our oil popped


----------



## nataliecn

11grams of fibre in 3 cups of oil popped?


----------



## Vickie

no it says 3 points for 3 cups (11 grams) of oil popped popcorn


----------



## nataliecn

Ohh.. Yeah, oil is worse though.
Air popped has nothing to it but hot air popping it, so it's just the kernels right?
But that Jolly Time stuff that you can get in the states as 94% fat free has 9grams of fibre in 5 cups of popcorn, which makes it only 1 pt because it has such high fibre which is one of the main bases of the WW program.
Whereas regular popping corn, when done as air popped only has 4grams of fibre for the serving, so you get less popcorn, because it's not as "filling" of a food!


----------



## Vickie

yeah it is worse but I don't have a fancy airpoppper ;) Or a microwave :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Stan said we should look for an air popper when we go shopping since the points are so much lower!


----------



## pinkycat

I think i should get some popcorn aswell :haha:
Good luck for WI nat and rainbow ( i think, im easily confused) :haha:

Rainbow when are you going away? is it this Friday? A cruise sounds lovely, hav a fab time. I only found that out about the WW bread a couple of months ago, iv been doing it wrong for ages :dohh:

Think i need to think of some low pt breakfasts cos i ate my apple at 7.30 and my tummy is rumbling so loudly that Ellie keeps asking if there is a monster living in it :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

Well done squidge on a pound x :happydance:


----------



## nataliecn

Well, I'm up.. but I got 3 different numbers on the stupid scale! LOL. The highest came up 3 times though. :( 

This happens to me all the time, and I'm really getting fed up. I'm about ready to throw in the towel and accept that I may be fat forever.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Nat! :(

Okay, I just checked my bag of kernels, and I am SO confused, AGAIN!!! 

It says that theres 2g of fat in my kernels, per 1/4. But its popcorn kernels. :confused: There's no fat in them. 7g of fiber. On my package, it works out to what Vickie worked out with oil. 

Although its saying a 1/4 cup (50g) so maybe I'm wrong again. Anyways, the fiber is still pretty decent. But how on earth do you get 2g of fat in popcorn kernels? I checked all over the package to see if its if you prepare with oil but it doesn't.

So confused. :hissy: And I was wrong again. If 1/4 cup is 50g (not popped) then 3 cups could easily be 8g.

Why is this so confusing? :hissy: Oh, Vickie! You can get seriously cheap air poppers at like walmart or sears. I got mine at sears and I think it was $10 or so. :)


----------



## Tiff

Nat, could you link me to the site where you did your sweet potato muffins and those carrot apple muffins (or something to that nature?). :hugs:

Don't get discouraged. You've done really well! 22lbs or so is nothing to sniff at!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie don't give up! You've done so well already! I'm sure we'll all have these off weeks as we get further along, it gets harder to lose as our bodies adapt to the program. And you're a fountain of information we need you here! :hugs:

Pinky is there a monster living in your tummy? :winkwink: that really was cute! 

Rainbow enjoy your cruise! :wohoo: so exciting!

Tiff I didn't even know they made air poppers until you mentioned it on here than saw the points difference and wow well worth a few dollars to get one!!!


----------



## RainbowMum

haha you girls are confusing me with all this popcorn talk ;-) I'll get some of the 100kcal 94% FatFree Bags while I'm over in the States. Think that's 1.5 (UK)Points, so that's fine by me as the serving is quite generous.
I'm leaving tomorrow at lunchtime(so in appx 22 hours)-can't wait...the weather here is horrible and work has been stressful this week.

Well it looks like I lost 4lbs this week, so the 2lbs I gained plus another 2lbs[31lbs total]...very pleased with that. Am just on the 'weight border' so next time I lose, I will have to adjust my points to 21.

Better go and pack now :)
Good luck everyone! Don't misbehave while I'm gone


----------



## Vickie

me misbehave? :angelnot: :rofl: 

enjoy your cruise! :wohoo: what part of the States are you going to?

and well done on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## nataliecn

I'm more pissed off because of the fact that carol went down 2.6lbs. I know I should be a good buddy and be happy for her. But all the baking I've done, she always sneaks some, god the other night she kept sticking her finger in the icing and taking the leftovers and stuff! I went up 0.9lbs and she's down. She also cheated on Friday when I had Pizza hut, she had fish and chips! 
I'm just so fed up with it. I just want to eat. Whats the point in me being good if I'm gonna gain? Might as well eat what I want - like a nice big McChicken at this point - and gain when I SHOULD gain.

I just dragged my ass out of bed. I was up there for 2 1/2 hours, most of which I was crying. I just don't need this right now. 

Andrew thinks he mom "starves" herself at work, but still.. they say that's even worse.

I'm just miserable.

Hope everyone has a better day than I'm bound to have!

Well done Rainbow!!! That's an AWESOME loss!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

Oh! And the muffins - I wouldn't bother with the sweet potato ones, I made them again yesterday, and they just aren't that good! LOL.

But here's the apple/carrot ones!
https://pitterpatteroflosingpounds.blogspot.com/2010/01/apple-carrot-muffins.html
The only thing I suggest - is NOT putting them in little muffin cups, or the paper will stick to them! Just spray the muffin pan! 

https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=772222

You can look up low fat muffin recipes, and there's quite a few around, I just haven't tried all the ones I found. But a lot of them work out to be 1 or 2 points, which isn't bad for a snack! But I definitely love the apple/carrot ones! Next time I'm gonna make a big batch!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie 

I guess that's the downside of having a buddy because it's hard when they lose and you don't :( :hugs:

If she is doing like Andrew says though than she's not losing the right way and has a much great chance of putting it back on further down the line!


----------



## Tiff

I agree with Vickie. Binging and starving yourself only leads to more health problems. :( :hugs: You're doing great! So what if you have a bad week, right? There's always next week! :hugs:

So I just about died going to Zehr's. My god. Trying to push that stroller through slush was a KILLER workout! I bought some of those Skinny Cow chocolate ice cream sandwiches, had one (to celebrate getting back from the store) and it was really good! Maybe because I don't eat ice cream sandwiches like, at all, that it made it that much better for me? Either way, I don't care. Yum!

I've got spaghetti squash in the microwave, going to try some of that with the leftover pasta sauce, both are 0 points so might be able to swing a 0 point lunch! Totally worth the 2 points for the Sandwich.


----------



## Vickie

Glad you like the ice cream sandwiches! The chocolate ones are my favorite :munch: 

I'm going to buy some spaghetti squash tomorrow and we'll try it one day next week! :)

what pasta sauce are you using that's zero points? 

we're having spaghetti for lunch because we're out of pretty much everything else, only going to do a cup though which should keep the points down plus a nice salad


----------



## Tiff

Oh! The crushed tomatoes. But, I decided against it and went with our pasta sauce thats a fave (1 point per half cup). Okay, I am SERIOUSLY impressed with the spaghetti squash. I love al dente pasta, P always teases me because I'm the first person he's met that actually has a preference for the way pasta is cooked.

Anyways, for me, I can't tell the difference! So I did a cup of spaghetti squash with a half cup of sauce = 1 point. Man, its good too!!!


----------



## Vickie

1 point for lunch is great!


----------



## Tiff

:blush: So I am probably splitting hairs again and whatnot. But say I wanted to have like a side of salad with my lunch for 0 points. That'd still be one point for the lunch. But if I wanted to have another cup of spaghetti squash then it'd go up to a point instead of 0 for the squash, making lunch 2 points. Still not bad, well 3 points if I did the sauce again.

How does that work? Its all veggies, right? So if I opted to have another cup of squash, and a half cup of sauce, then why couldn't it be 2 points for just the sauce?

Sorry, I am such a pain! Its just stuff like this confuses me.


----------



## nataliecn

You'd have to find the amount of calories for a cup of spag squash - and then use the calculator to find out exactly how many cups leads to 1pt. Cause eventually the calories catch up, right?
That's the best I can answer, maybe another cup of spag squash still is only 0 points!

We LOVE spaghetti squash here, never had it until like 3 months ago, we're actually having that for dinner tonight! The boys are going to have actual pasta, and we're gonna have the squash! I actually like it better to be honest, I'd choose the spag squash over the pasta now! :)


----------



## Vickie

I think it's because as the amount of the veggie you eat goes up so does the calorie count on those veggies? 

some veggies I've noticed are different though, like lettuce it doesn't seem to matter if I put 1-3 cups in it still comes up as zero (same with bok choy). Others it does go up but again I've noticed different veggies seem to have different points values? :shrug:

that probably doesn't help you at all :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I think I would too! Its great! I didn't even think about it until I remembered a post you did where you mentioned it. So thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I can't wait to try this spaghetti squash!! Will be putting it on my grocery list for sure! :thumbup:

hopefully tomorrows grocery trip won't be as painful as it was a month ago when we had no idea what we were looking for!


----------



## nataliecn

So - Andrew wants to buy an elliptical, which sounds great and all.. but I duno if I can justisfy spending the money? It's a $999 one, at Sears here in Cobourg and he's been told we can have it for cost. I just know if that's like, too good to be true.
I should trust them because it's his mom's best friend offering it to us... :rofl: But as far as I'm concerned, a sales person is a sales person right??

But it would help me so much I think! My knees are bad, and the treadmill can be too rough, but I'd be able to do more with the elliptical...


----------



## Tiff

I'd say go for that or a stationary bike. I use the bike and its awesome! My knees are really bad so I can't do climbing things or running stuff. The bike is perfect and ours was only $200 or so. 

I say at least check it out! Like, ask for a definite price (taxes included) so then you know you aren't getting roped into anything.


----------



## Vickie

I say check it out, maybe they'll let you try it out in store? :shrug: I've not bought anything like that but I'd probably try to get Stan to hop on it and make sure it worked :rofl: also make sure that the return policy is the same as if you weren't getting it at cost maybe?


----------



## nataliecn

well, my thing is, if it's so great, why hasn't it left the store?? There's 1 left, and it's on for $699 from the $999... but she said we could have it for $418 which is cost.. so obviously taxes on top. And because it's cost we can't even get carol's discount.


----------



## Vickie

maybe they just aren't selling quickly? I have no idea how quickly those things normally sell...


----------



## Tiff

Well, I wouldn't buy one that expensive tbh, so that might be part of a reason? If you were in the market for an elliptical trainer, would you spend $600 + on one? I've seen ones at Crappy Tire and Walmart for like $300 or so. But if you can get it for that price, then might be a good idea. :shrug:

Worth checking out, there isn't a law saying you have to buy it. If you don't like it, then don't buy! Easy peasy!


----------



## nataliecn

I forgot ot mention, it's the floor model.. I'm gonna go in and look at it shortly, because it was just him in there earlier.

And it's a good one though, that's the difference. The ones you see for $300 aren't really nice ones. It sure aint a gym one, because that'd cost me like $5000.


----------



## Vickie

hope it looks good!! I used to do the elliptical back when I went to the gym :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

We did some pricing around, and the "good" ones have more bells and whistles electronically but don't actually do more for you physically, iykwim? Like between a $300 one and a $1000 one you still need to put the effort in, the nicer ones have profiles and can store info like how many calories and whatnot you've burned.

To me its the same as a scale that tells you a bunch of stuff, and a scale (both electronic) that just tells you your weight. :haha:

Vickie, when you make the silver dollar pancakes, do you make the raspberry sauce with it? I don't know if I'd want that, but wondering if it helps with the points if you don't?


----------



## Vickie

I don't make it, but haven't bothered entering the recipe without the sauce to see what the points total is :blush:

I use the Thyme sugar free syrup instead 0 points per 1/4 cup which is a ton of syrup!

I ate way to much for lunch and now feel :sick: because of it :( teach me won't it :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

I finally found 1pt tortilla's!!!! 
The Dempster's Body Wise ones!
Phew!
I get so mad about all these things being 2pts and up!
I want WW pitas so badly, and I can't find them anywhere around here!!! :( Have either of you seen them during your shops??


----------



## nataliecn

What'd ya have for lunch Vickie??


----------



## Tiff

I'm not much into wraps, its crazy how much fat are in them! Although I might have to scope those out! Thanks!

While I was at the store, I checked out the bread... its 2 points for the multigrain, 1 point for whole wheat, so you should be safe!

Having a snack :haha:, cucumber sandwich. 1 point for the bread, 0 for the cucumber, 1 point for the tablespoon of miracle whip. :D


----------



## Vickie

I haven't seen them Natalie but will look tomorrow at our No Frills, if they are there I can pick some up for you :thumbup:

I had spaghetti with a salad but ate to much pasta! :rofl:

for dinner we're having the WW chicken strips (found a recipe), asparagus, and crescent rolls


----------



## tiggertea

I've been soooo bad the past couple of weeks. had a bit of a "down" time and completely slipped off the diet track. :(

starting again tomorrow though :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: It happens! Tomorrow is always another day. :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiggertea, was wondering where you'd gone off to :hugs: new start tomorrow :)

So my day:

Silver dollar pancakes: 3 points ( only ate 3 of the 4)
spaghetti (1.5 cups ouch!) & 1 cup romaine lettuce with 2 tbsp fat free Italian 7.5 points :dohh:
chicken fingers, 1 crescent roll, 1 cup cooked asparagus 8.5 points

which puts me at 19 for the day and will probably use 3 more tonight on the red velvet angel food cake ;)


----------



## Vickie

nataliecn said:


> I finally found 1pt tortilla's!!!!
> The Dempster's Body Wise ones!
> Phew!
> I get so mad about all these things being 2pts and up!
> I want WW pitas so badly, and I can't find them anywhere around here!!! :( Have either of you seen them during your shops??

how many points for two?


----------



## Vickie

looks like egg creations are a dollar at no frills starting tomorrow, it's their dollar sale


----------



## Tiff

Its literally a zoo when its the dollar sale at our No Frills. I don't dare bring Claire, lmao.

I'm impressed! A Nutrigrain bar is only 2 points! It gave me that little sumthin' I was needing. :wohoo: 

So in total I had 19.5 points today! The last 4 points were just now, my glass of wine (2 points) and my Nutrigrain bar. I didn't think it'd be good to leave 7 points or so uneaten. Curious though, are you supposed to eat your amount each day? I remember someone saying that if you don't, your body could go into "starvation mode".


----------



## Vickie

you are supposed to eat your points in a day, or close to it I think for the reason you said, also so you lose weight the right way (not starving yourself and losing quickly because than you'll just put it back on quickly). 

I don't always eat all of my points because they are fairly high but I come with 3-4 most days


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: We're going to try to get there early tomorrow morning to avoid the mad rush, our No Frills is always crazy, especially on the weekends


----------



## Tiff

Ahh, okay! I probably could've gone to bed without eating those extra, but I didn't think it'd be a good idea. :shrug:

So curious to see if I'm going to keep losing weight! I checked this morning ( :blush: ) and I was down 3 pounds (to 169) but I'm always afraid that each day I'm going to ruin it somehow. Probably why I'm so fanatical about riding the exercise bike.


----------



## Vickie

you aren't going to ruin it!! :hugs: I was so worried about that at first to!

and well done on 3 pounds so far! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Thanks! This is the first time I've seen the scale go down since Christmas. My 'real' test will be if I get past 164 or not. That was the weight that I was stalemated at for over a year! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah, I'm gonna leave grady with papa - whether he likes it or not! and go! Gotta go right at 8am or else it'll be brutal! 
There's quite a few things we need, and the egg creations are definitely one of them considering they're usually $2.97 most places!
The Pasta Sauce on the back page should be good too!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, and we passed on the elliptical, and we got a recumbant(sp?) bike? It was on sale at Crappy Tire.. and we're gonna take the reciept and get the difference considering I came home and saw that it's on sale $30 less starting tomorrow!! LOL. 
And after I prove I'll use it, then we'll invest in the elliptical too, one that's on sale ofcourse! 

It was a really nice one though, but the floor model part scared me off!


----------



## Vickie

I was wondering about that pasta sauce and how good it'd be, will check it out tomorrow!

I have no idea what that bike is but I hope it works for you :)


----------



## nataliecn

This is the one I got... 
https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/4/FitnessWellness/ExerciseBikes/PRDOVR~0840127P/Tempo%252BFitness%252BRecumbent%252BBike%252B7099BK.jsp
It's like, sit down more? 
Got it


----------



## Vickie

looks decent enough :D


----------



## nataliecn

This is the one I got!
https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/4/FitnessWellness/ExerciseBikes/PRDOVR~0840127P/Tempo%252BFitness%252BRecumbent%252BBike%252B7099BK.jsp

So it's more sit down, with the back rest! 
And I paid $169.99 and tomorrow we're going to get it adjusted because the flyer starting tomorrow it's $139.99!


----------



## Vickie

that's really cheap! the 139 if I had room I'd go buy one :rofl: well maybe not I'm not much for the bikes


----------



## nataliecn

I didn't realize I posted.. my computer keeps messing up and going back like 5 pages ago! Oops! LOL. 

But yeah, good deal for sure! It's really quiet too! And I can sit and read too. Just don't know if I'll get a REALLY good workout with it or not, i guess I should... they have them at the gym.. so yeah! lol.


----------



## Vickie

I was wondering why that random "got it" was out there at the end of your first post! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

What'd everyone have for dinner tonight?
We had spaghetti squash, meatballs and ofcourse, pasta sauce.

Oh and Vickie - if you get the spaghetti squash, it stays fresh for ages! Don't even need to keep it in the fridge, it's ok just in a cupboard! So it's definitely a good veg for you guys! :)


----------



## Tiff

We've got the stationary bike (regular one). It's not overly fancy, but it does keep track of how long you've been on and the "calories" you've burned. I love it! Its a bit hard because you are upright to read, but it can be done. Normally I throw on a movie while Claire is sleeping and go.

It was hard for me at first as I am SUCH a sloth. I was determined to do a half hour and I lasted 20 mins and was like "F THIS, I am DONE!" :haha: The longest I've done is 45 mins, but a half hour of moderate bike riding is 2 activity points, and 45 mins is the same.... so I continue to only do a half hour.

:rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

I'm gonna start slow! I was going to go to my mom's work (Local High School here) and use the gym there for free. But I want something from home. too bad I'm gonna have to share with Carol - who will probably think she can then kick us out of OUR living area, just so she doesn't have to be watched!
I need to find some really good weight exercises too, just to help that much more!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: You're going to do great!!!! I force myself to use it daily. That's one of my biggest things, I have never exercised in my LIFE and I just can't make it a priority rather than an inconvenience.

Oh well I guess. :rofl: I still do it, so I suppose that is what matters. I changed my weigh in day to Sunday morning as I don't want to do it Monday morning because we're going to MIL's for my belated bday dinner. :blush:

So I figure its not that bad, being off by a day! 

Breakfast: 2 portions of Egg Creations: 1 point
25g shredded cheese: 2 points
Coffee with Milk: 0.5 point


I have given up my beloved coffee whitener. :cry: :cry: :cry: It just wasn't worth the points. :(


----------



## Vickie

hmm for dinner yesterday we had chicken fingers, asparagus and crescent rolls (I only had one! Hannah had two :rofl:)

I got the Blue menu ketchup and it's 0 points, whereas the other we had was a point each so score there! :wohoo:

Tonight we're probably just going to order Swiss Chalet, it's going to be a hectic day.

I have a very hard time making exercise a priority :rofl: I'd rather sit down and rest when Hannah's asleep :blush: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

For breakfast this morning, I had a pack of oatmeal, which was 2 points, and a banana, another 2 pts!

I did 10 minutes on the bike, the Wiggles occupied Grady! PHEW! I don't think it's a good idea for me to try for 30 minutes in one go - but I'm gonna aim for 3 - 10 minute sessions everyday. I think I'll find it much easier that way! Do one in the morning, one when Carol gets home (around his afternoon nap) and then again after he's in bed (could probably go longer that time too because I could tell myself to watch it through an episode of Cake Boss (my favourite)! 

Tiff - duno if you saw it or not, but Egg Creations are on at No Frills for $1, and you can freeze them for 3 months! Definitely worth it if you like them! And if you don't wanna battle No Frills, Wal-mart usually does a price match if you take the flyer there! I think i might have mentionned the Egg Creations last night.. lol. 

I'm quite excited for dinner, we're having Pizza. I found a McCain kind that's thin multigrain crust and it's 4pts for a 1/5 of the pizza. It's really nice too, even has chicken on it! And then we'll have salad.

Speaking of salad, I bought a new dressing yesterday. Honey Dijon - it's the store brand from Metro (Selection) and it is only 15 cals for a TBSP, so it's the same as Italian! Definitely a nice change!


----------



## Tiff

Nat, it took me quite awhile to build up to a half hour. Definitely a great goal to start small and then build up to it. P can do 45 mins at a go so I thought I was doing well when I aimed for a half hour off the bat, I was SO disappointed when I couldn't hack it! Keep at it! 

Thanks for the Egg Creations thing! P stayed up all last night to get ready for his first night shift tonight so if we do go it won't be until around 1 or 2pm. :( Stupid night shift. 

I had a red delicious apple, it was HUGE though... cost me 2 points! I weighed it and it was almost 8.5 ounces. I figured that was a good snack though, rather than making popcorn. While I adore popcorn, I can eat it until the cows come home. The cups just don't make it worth it to me for filling stuff.

Although! I bought a thing of Orville Reddenbaker (however you spell it) and with averaging it out, its less points than the no name kernels I bought. Instead of trying to measure out "cups" (impossible to do with popcorn) I measured out the 40g, and it was a decent sized bowl. Made me happy!


----------



## Vickie

We just got back from No Frills! They had loads of egg creations so we picked up four! :lol: I didn't know you could freeze them though good tip :thumbup:

Natalie did you get any of the pasta sauce that was on sale? we hmmmed over it but the one we've been getting is less calories per serving so we decided against it


----------



## Tiff

I'm about to make my 0 point lunch! Canned crushed tomatoes with a bit of garlic powder, herbs de provence and oregano, a cup of spaghetti squash and some cucumber and tomato salad with basamic vinegar for dressing.

Yummo!


----------



## Vickie

breakfast for me raisin bran with 1/2 cup skim milk not my favorite :rofl:

lunch portabello pizzas :munch:


----------



## Tiff

I glanced at the mushrooms yesterday but decided against it. I didn't want P sneaking them and being all stinky on me. :sick: :rofl:

Okay, so it ended up being a 1 point lunch. I opted to not put the tomatoes in the salad as I was having the crushed tomatoes in the sauce. Then I wanted a bit something more, and our Blue Menu Parmesan cheese is only 1 point for 2 tbsps. :)

Now I think I might have a Skinny Cow for dessert. Then I'll have to ride the bike this afternoon. :)


----------



## Vickie

that sounds good! 

especially the skinny cow snack ;)


----------



## Tiff

P is up! :wohoo: Once Claire gets up from her nap we're going to attempt No Frills. Eeee! Wish us luck!


----------



## Squidge

Another bad day for me :( I'm so crap at this, i can't seem to do it anymore!


----------



## Tiff

:( Squidge

I don't know if I can help or not, but why are you having a hard time with it? Are you eating because you are upset? Or you just don't care? There's got to be a reason why you aren't as dedicated?

I hope I'm not coming across as condescending, I am not meaning to! Just thinking that if you can get to the root as to why you aren't following the plan then maybe you can fix it?

We're all here for you for support! :hugs: Maybe if you talk a bit as to why its hard, other than just saying that it is might help a bit?


----------



## Squidge

I'm just finding it hard being limited to what i can eat with so little points (20). I've just gone 10+ months eating what i like without having a care in the world :lol: 

My leader said don't be hard on yourself but i feel if i don't push myself i won't do it but then when i do push myself i fail :shrug: 

Maybe if i planned my meals etc the night before or even the week ahead that may help :)


----------



## Vickie

Good luck Tiff :hugs:

:hugs: Squidge, ditto to what Tiff said :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

planning meals definitely helps us, though of course I'm still on the higher points and I know it's going to get so much more difficult when I get that low


----------



## Tiff

I get 23, which is still 3 more than what you have... but I do find it tricky to try and figure stuff out.

I found that the spaghetti squash and crushed tomatoes is awesome! Its 0 points and is crazy filling. I find that lunch is where I try to eat the least, because I prefer to eat more for breakfast and dinner. :) 

Other things that I've found helpful (mind you, only been doing this for a few days):

Fat free sour cream/powdered dips. Nat gave this as a suggestion to eat with the veggies. I can eat veggies plain but I found I would get hungry after eating them. Pairing them with some protein helped. 2 tbsps of the FF sour cream and a teaspoon of the dried dips are 0 points... so you can have a nice snack for 0 points!

Honestly, that spaghetti squash has been a godsend too!

I've also been making cucumber sandwiches: 2 slices of the WW bread (1 point), sliced cucumber (0 points) and then split a tablespoon of miracle whip (1 tbsp=1point) between the two slices of bread. I lightly toast it, then add some pepper and it's a pretty tasty sandwich for minimal points.

I'm new at this so I'm afraid I can't be of much help, but if I find more low point filling snacks I'll post them as I'm on a somewhat low point range too! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Thanks for your help ladies, i guess i just need a big kick up the arse!! :lol: 

I've got some 0pt jelly in, i don't really like veg but will have to try. I've got a bit of fruit in and i'm off to Asda tonight when OH's finished work to fill our new freezer up so i'll make a list of everything we can have for tea (he's doing it too, to help me) then buy the things whilst were there. 

I'll buy veg and make some 0pt soup, i'll probably be able to eat it that way then i can freeze some portions too. 

I guess if i put my mind to it, i can do it. 

What kind of things do you ladies have for tea? We always seem to have the same stuff and i get bored with it after a while :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

Squidge - is your OH on board with you? You should try getting rid of everything that's "bad" in the house - atleast until you've gotten yourself on track, you've got the will power you need, etc! My OH still gets his treats, but he has to have them at work so they aren't tempting you! The key is "filling" foods I think! That's what they've got the big push on, and I really think they do help! What about little 100 calorie snack packs, something that if you are having a craving for chocolate or something, you're limited to the 100 cals and it's just enough to get rid of it! 
I think planning ahead helps too because you only buy what you need! Helps us around here for sure!
:hugs:
We're all here for you if you need help with something specific, and need some suggestions!

Did 10 minutes early - like I already told you. And Grady and I just got back from a 20 minute or so walk. I was freezing though. My ears are aching from the wind! 

For lunch I had spring mix, a few baby carrots cut up in there, some peppers and onions.. my FF italian dressing, and a hard boiled egg in there! So that was 2 points, and then I had a bit of my Rustic Potato soup - but ended up tossing it as I was full! I limited my points today because tonight is Pizza, and it's 8 points for 2 slices! So yep! lol.


----------



## nataliecn

Tea is dinner right?? 

Some of the frequent things around here are.. a chicken breast, and when it's nearly baked, we pull them out, put about 2TBSP of salsa on top, and about 0.5oz of cheese. Just adds a little something to the chicken! 
We do spaghetti squash with the pasta sauce too! Means we can have a few meatballs, and get a huge serving of vegetables in there because the squash is a free vegetable! And it's SO easy to bake! 
We've been trying more recipes lately, like I found a low point Chicken Strogonaff, Tacoes, Chili, etc. And if you use ground chicken or turkey, it's lower points too! We just make sure we have atleast 2 vegetables with each meal! Usually a salad, and then whatever else we have! It definitely helps!


----------



## Vickie

We have a lot of chicken for dinner, baked with a few spices on it. Sometimes we make fajitas or quesadillas. I try to load up on veg, usually half a plate of veg. Generally my dinners are fairly high (10ish points) and I try to stay low the rest of the day


----------



## Squidge

Ooh some of those sound YUM! Yeah, my OH's said he's going to do it with me as he wants to lose weight too. 

We're just trying to work out what food we've already got in, what we need to stock up on and then we're doing a plan so that'll help us. I've already got rid of most of the bad stuff in the house and replaced it with some 0pt jelly.


----------



## pinkycat

Im so happy 1.5 off for me :happydance:( its very rare for me to get more than 1lb off now)
I will be dropping another pt soon, then i will be on 17 :wacko:

Squidge- I find if i track everything down at night for the next couple of days, including snacks then i tend to stick to it- might be worth trying :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

I just had a really yummy snack!
4 slices of melba toast, and 2 laughing cow cheese wedges (the light ones!) It was 2 points. And it really hit the spot! YUM! Never had them before, but I've heard good things about them, and when I walked past them the other day there was a coupon there, so I figured why not!


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Pinky!!

Squidge, what kinds of foods do you both really enjoy?? Google WW recipes, and I'm sure you'll find the healthier version! I know our point system is a little different, so I don't know what some of our stuff would be in your system..


----------



## Vickie

well done pinky!


----------



## Squidge

Well done pinky!

I've just been on our weight watchers site and seen some recipes that sound yummy so may give them a try :D Thanks for your help ladies :hugs: 

Off to Asda in 10 mins to buy lots more healthy food so i can't binge on crap!


----------



## Tiff

Anytime hun! That's what we are here for! :hugs: Any tips, tricks or suggestions to get through those humps is great! I struggled last night MASSIVELY with some chocolate. I really wanted some but didn't want to sacrifice the points on so little chocolate. At this time, I'd rather have more of something to feel full rather than a bit of something that tastes good. :)

Got back from No Frills. They were sold out of the Egg Creations which sucks. What is it about sales that make people go crazy? The place was a ZOO!


----------



## Vickie

that's to bad that they sold out already! :(

good luck shopping squidge :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well we was going shopping but Maddie's had other ideas so we're staying in and going when she wakes up for her feed early tomorrow morning :lol: 

Definitely looking forward to doing the shopping and start afresh tomorrow! Will have my breakfast too so we're not going shopping hungry as you always seem to put more in the trolley then....or we do anyway! 

Tomorrows tea is Chicken Stir-Fry with a small jacket potato - quite looking forward to it :)


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Squidge! We're all here for you every step of the way!

So dinner was a cucumber sandwich, and a nutrigrain bar with diet ginger ale. Gonna get the bubs ready for bed then hopefully go to bed myself! That leaves me with 4 points leftover, we'll see if I eat them or not!

:muaha:


----------



## Vickie

Wow what a hectic day. We just got done with dinner and it's almost 7:30 here :shock: 

:hugs: Squidge, that happens with Hannah to! Your dinner tomorrow sound good :)


----------



## nataliecn

I ate a bowl of salad with honey dijon.. 0 points for dinner.. thought we were going to have a frozen pizza, which i know exactly how many points, etc... but no, they got dominos, so i passed. Could end up being bad shortly if I start eating too much! 

Tiff - random question about your No Frills, is it called Kevin's No Frills now??


----------



## Tiff

Ours is called "Joe's No Frills". :) Isn't it after the owner or whomever bought into the franchise? 

P knows "Joe", his friend worked at the No Frill's for awhile. :)

I ended up having 8 rice crackers = 1 point. Was going to see if I could get away with 16 but of course that upped the point value to 3. Meh!!! AWESOME job with resisting Domino's Nat!!!


----------



## nataliecn

I loooove Rice Crackers! They're $1 at Walmart for their brand, and they're so yummy! I love the BBQ ones!!! :)


----------



## Vickie

rice crackers another thing I've not heard of!


----------



## Tiff

Ha, I had bought the BBQ ones! :haha: Normally I buy the onion kind, yum!

Vickie, they're good but smell awful to anyone who isn't eating them. My friend used to call them "Ass Crackers" because (to him) they smelled like ass. :rofl:

Here's what a package looks like, although I buy the No Name brand.


----------



## Vickie

ass crackers? :rofl: :rofl:

I had the reduced fat free pringles the other day and it was 18 chips for 3 points and they didn't taste or smell bad ;)


----------



## Squidge

New day and it's going well :D 

We went shopping at 7.30am :haha: and stocked up on healthy food aswell as lots of meat to cook from scratch with. Also, a few weight watchers frozen meals incase i'm having a bad day with Madison and need something quick! 

Had Branflakes with Sultanas and Milk for breakfast - 3pts, haven't had dinner yet but will get something soon :) 

:happydance: for a great day...............so far :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Yay Squidge! :happydance:

Breakfast was 1 packet of oatmeal, with 50ml of milk and my coffee with sweetner and 2 tbsp of milk = 3points. Not sure if the oatmeal or the eggs fill me up better. :shrug:

Off to spend the day with my parents so P can get some sleep. Will check in later!


----------



## nataliecn

Glad you're having a good day Squidge! :)

My day so far..
Breakfast - pack of oatmeal, 1cup grapes, coffee =4pts
Lunch - Wendy's kids hamburger meal =8pts (more than I'd like but we were out longer then expected and it was that or McDonalds! LOL)
Snack - 4 slices of melba toast, a 2 light laughing cow cheese wedges = 2pts

And we just got back from a 2 mile walk with Grady! :)


----------



## Tiff

Yay! I'm about to do the bike. UUUUUGH.

Why is it that I can't make exercising a productive part of my day? Its such a chore/inconvenience than anything else. :(


----------



## Squidge

I've not started doing exercise yet again yet, i daren't :haha: 

First day back on it and it's gone well :) 

Breakfast - Branflakes, sultanas and milk - 3pts 

Dinner - Chicken Hotpot - 4.5pts, Snack a Jacks - 1.5pts 

Tea - Jacket Potato - 4pts, Chicken Stir-fry - 4.5pts 

Snack - Breadsticks (4) and a bit of Philli Light - 2.5pts, Jelly - 0pts 

20/20 

Hope tomorrow goes just as good :)


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Well done, Squidge!


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Squidge! :)
Glad your first day has been so good!! Hope you can keep it up with a bit of support from us!! :) 

I ended my night with chicken teryaki stirfry, and a Weight Watchers 1pt cake!
So I have 4 points left, and a little later I might have some popcorn!


----------



## Tiff

Great job, Nat!

I was going to cave and have a skinny cow ice cream sandwich but decided against it, and had a handful of cauliflower and some fat free dip instead. Going to do my weight tomorrow! :shock: Didn't want to do it Monday morning as we'll be going to P's parents place tomorrow night for my belated bday dinner. :haha:

I know I've lost, but I'm so afraid that something is going to happen to stop it. I'm so hard on myself. :(


----------



## nataliecn

You'll be fine Tiff! Good luck! I'm sure you'll shock yourself with your loss! Especially because you've been doing so good with the bike!!


----------



## Tiff

I freaking HATE that bike. Honestly, the seat is so freaking uncomfortable. My Mom asked me today if I felt any different, but because I'm not below 164 yet I really don't.

I think I'm getting better with portion sizes though! I was watching my Mom today and she put at least a tablespoon of mayo on each slice of bread. When I pointed it out, she argued with me and said that she had used a "teaspoon", (read: small spoon from their silverware, which in reality is closer to a tablespoon than a teaspoon in measurement). 

It was crazy how she argued with me. She's constantly talking about wanting to lose weight, but when she saw me measuring out my foods or passing on the hummus because I didn't know what was in it - therefore not able to accurately count it, eating my sandwich without butter or inch thick slices of goats cheese on it she kept rolling her eyes and saying on what a pain it was.

I understood, but it was kind of irritating too. She's always bringing up the fact that I weigh more now than I used to before... or if I mentioned my actual weight she'd gasp and be like "WOW". :growlmad: But then when I'm starting to make changes she's happy for me, but feels the need to rib a bit about it.

I dunno, I'm like seriously sensitive about it and I don't want anyone poking fun at me. Not yet at least, give me a bit to get comfortable with it and confident before you start poking fun you know?

Wow, sorry this got into quite the rant. :( I'd talk to her about it, but I know her and she'd get irritated with me and tell me to "lighten up". That's her catch-phrase for anything that she says that is hurtful or upsetting to me. Siiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## nataliecn

My mom's cousin is like that with me! Frig! We went there last Sunday, and I knew to bring my own lunch just incase because they didn't know what they were doing, whether ordering in or making something! So I brought a can of my flavoured tuna, some melba toast and a cup-a-soup! She was constantly picking at it! While eating her pancakes, sausage, bacon and eggs! But meanwhile was saying she'd like to lose 10 pounds. Ridiculing my choice in meal, but eating a way too many calorie meal.
It was a piss off!
Plus she's always one of the first ones to make a comment about me being "bigger" ..
Sometimes family think that just because they're family, it gives them the right to be just plain rude!


----------



## nataliecn

Anyone ever noticed how quiet things are when vickie isn't posting? LOL. This is the least amount of posts this thread has seen in a day, for a long long time! :rofl: Love you Vickie!

Anyways, hope everyone's night goes good (and mornings for those of you ahead of us by 4 hours! LOL) I'm starting to want to snack - so I'm gonna go to bed! Best way for me to prevent it!


----------



## Vickie

:haha: Gee thanks Natalie! :rofl:

:hugs: Tiff good luck with your weigh in! 

Squidge glad you had a better day today :hugs:

honestly the reason that I've not told any person but my mom I'm doing WW is because I don't want the comments on why I'm doing things X way or if I'm losing etc. I figure it's no one's business but my own! :lol:

and today I was bad, oh so bad but back on the WW train tomorrow!

AND I lost three pounds this week! :wohoo:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie!!!


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Vickie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to tell people. I have major issues with will power, and if people don't know, they can't tell me "you shouldn't eat that" or something. Otherwise we would have ended up at the Mandarin the other day, and I'd have probably consumed more points than I'm allowed for my entire WEEK. 

Just a tidbit, I found this out ... I triple baconator - which Andrew eats NO problem - is 33 points! :rofl: Isn't that gross? I had no idea how brutal some things could be! No wonder there's such a huge obesity problem in the world! 

Waiting to hear your number Tiff!! :)


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: I lost 6lbs last week! :wohoo: 

So officially I'm at 166lbs. 2lbs away from my nemesis weight that I couldn't shake, curious to see how this will pan out. Although I had to re-calculate my points so now I only get 22 points a day instead of 23. :( Bring on the exercise I suppose, so I can eat more points! :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Tiff!! That's AWESOME!!! And you thought you'd sabotage yourself!!!! Well done!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Thanks! I was so happy to see it!!! :happydance: I ended up earning almost 15 activity points that I didn't use at all last week. :shrug: 

Didn't really dip into the flex points either. That will change this week! :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff!!


----------



## Vickie

Amazing job Tiff!! :wohoo: I knew you could do it! :hugs:

I think I'll probably end up going down a point or two next week, well as long as I lose that is. I'm right on the edge of losing another 10 pounds! :happydance:

Natalie I think if I was closer to Stan's family I might have mentioned something but I'm not and we only see them once in a while so I didn't say anything. I was good on one thing though! No sodas, even though they were offered to me quite a lot!

I'm also amazed now that I know more about foods, what to eat etc. how some foods are so bad for you!! things I wouldn't have thought twice about before!

so last night I was half asleep when I was trying to enter my weight and instead of entering how much I weighed I entered what I lost (3 pounds) the online calculator proceeded to tell me that I had lost entirely to much weight and was below my optimal weight (umm yeah you thought I weighed 3 pounds :haha:) Took me 5 minutes to figure out how to correct it :rofl: THAN I got in trouble for losing to quickly again :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

Way to go Vickie on the weight loss! :wohoo:

I'm the same, seeing what I see now I'm like :shock: with stuff. We're going to the inlaws for dinner tonight, and P's mom normally cooks full fat. So pot roast done with gravy made from the fat drippings, pumpernickle bread (which I love!), veggies... but they are normally the frozen bagged kind which I am not a fan of personally as I prefer fresh. :dohh:

She normally buys those Sobey's style Black Forest Cakes. I personally don't like black forest cake, but will have a slice just for the sake of having one. I've decided to not eat the cake if its there... although not sure how to get around that if its supposed to be my "bday" cake. :shrug: I don't want to hurt anyones feelings, but I don't want to eat stuff that's going to put me off course either.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Vickie

Hmm if you're not a fan of it anyways than skipping it won't be a big deal for you but might be for her. :shrug: not sure how to get around it though :( wish I could help more!

roast is insanely high for points! You don't get much for it either!


----------



## pinkycat

wow great losses vickie and tyff. 
I haven't been good this weekend,:blush: i find the weekends really hard. I will be good tomorrow, its much easier when Ellie is in school


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
can i join you?
I started weight watchers on the 9th of Jan and buy a monthly pass so i have online access as well as class support. My weigh in day is a Monday and upto last week i have lost 15lb's although i think i may have a gain 2moro after a bad 2 weeks. I really need to get back into, we are planning on going on holiday in April and i know i won't be skinny by then but another stone off at least would be great.
Good luck to you all x


----------



## Tiff

Sure thing Berniep! :hi: Always room for more!

Don't worry Pinky! You can be back on track tomorrow. Do you guys have Flex Points over there too?


----------



## Berniep

What are flexipoints?


----------



## Tiff

I'll take that as a "no", then. :haha:

My plan has my 22 points a day, with 35 "flex" points per week. You can divvy them up throughout the week if you want a bit more, or save them for one night if you know you are going to be bad. Or, you can not use them at all to boost your weight loss.

I'm still not too sure about it all, but I like the idea of extra points! We don't bank points though, if I only eat 20 of my 22 points the extra two is gone when the day is done.


----------



## Squidge

Welcome on board Berniep! :D


----------



## Berniep

Tyff said:


> I'll take that as a "no", then. :haha:
> 
> My plan has my 22 points a day, with 35 "flex" points per week. You can divvy them up throughout the week if you want a bit more, or save them for one night if you know you are going to be bad. Or, you can not use them at all to boost your weight loss.
> 
> I'm still not too sure about it all, but I like the idea of extra points! We don't bank points though, if I only eat 20 of my 22 points the extra two is gone when the day is done.

No we don't have flexipoints but we can bank points, i can bank upto 4 a day but i don't know if that changes everytime my points allowance does x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome BernieP!


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome BernieP! 

Tiff - if you're gonna over indulge, tonight is definitely the night to do it since you have the rest of the week to be good :)

Way to go Vickie!!! 

And Pinky - lots of people struggle with weekends, just try and be extra good during the week! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

my worst days are the day after weigh in! :rofl: always because I have the rest of the week to be good :angelnot:

so far today I've used minimal points, made an omelette using the egg creations, 1/2 ounce cheese, mushroom and 1/2 ounce ham this morning for 2.5 points and made a "pizza" with an whole wheat tortilla, 1/4 cup sauce, 1 ounce mozzarella cheese, cherry tomatoes and mushrooms for lunch for 3.5 points!

we bought a popcorn popper today and are going to try it out tonight!


----------



## pinkycat

:hi: berniep

No we don't get flexi pts over here. It seems the pts thing is a bit different from what iv read from you all :wacko:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: for the air popper! I decided to go by the weight (not cups) for portion size, its just too hard to measure it. I was baaaad today and had like 3 points worth of popcorn, but damn it was good! :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

So far today... 
Breakfast - Packet of oatmeal, and coffee = 3pts
Lunch - Body Wise Tortilla, 2 slices turkey deli meat, 1tsp mayo, mustard, lettuce, 4 pickesl = 3pts
Snack - 9 Wheat and onion crackers, and 1 laughing cow wedge = 3pts

And tonight for dinner we're having beef stew, and then I have to have bread with margarine to dip! So it'll be 7 points! Having a good day, Andrew doesn't work tomorrow so we're gonna watch the game, and maybe a movie, so I wanna have some points free for snacks!

Oh! I definitely suggest people who like cheese and crackers get laughing cow! I used 1 wedge and it was perfect for my 9 crackers! I managed to get the laughing cows at Costco yesterday! $11.99 for a pack of 32.. usually they are $5.99 for a pack of 8!!! An awesome deal! Mind you, I had to get regular, which means I can only have 1 instead of 2, but that's totally ok for the savings in money! LOL!


----------



## Vickie

should have looked at those while I was at Costco yesterday! Usually we don't go (no membership) but Stan's dad has one so we went yesterday and picked up a few things!

We're having leftover Swiss Chalet for dinner :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Another good day for me :) 

B - Branflakes, Sultanas & Milk - 3pts 
D - Pasta/Mozzerella & Rocket Sauce - 5pts 
T - Chicken, Jacket Potato, butter and fried peppers - 9pts 

S - Breadsticks (3) & Philli Light - 3pts 

20/20 :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Squidge!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
its going to take me forever to remember you all lol so sorry if i forget your names.
I use laughing cow light triangles too they are great on crackers, the kids love them too.
Well i should have been getting weighed 2moro but my sister has just rung asking me to go for her scan with her cause her hubby can't go so i'm going to have to miss my meeting and i can't get to any of the others this week, never mind i've been bad this week so it'll give me chance to make up for it, i'll be very good from 2moro.
Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## Vickie

Hope the rest of the week goes better Bernie! I actually estimated my weight (based on last doctors appointment) in the beginning because we didn't have a scale at home :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Good luck Bernie!!!

So my dinner ended up being 18 points all on its own... :blush: But I suppose that's what Flex points are for, eh? Thankfully I had a reeeeally good day up until then, had only eaten 11 points up until 5:30pm. It would've only been 16 points had I not had that 2nd piece of bread with margarine, lol.

Soooo will do a bit extra workout wise tomorrow but hopefully it doesn't overly slow me down. MIL bought a Cherry Cream Pie for our dessert and I had to have a small sliver of it!

:blush:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Squidge! Glad you're having another good day! :) 
Just waiting for the hockey game to start, then I think I'm gonna jump on the bike with my book for as long as I can last! :)


----------



## nataliecn

Thats the good thing about Weight Watchers, it gives you room to deal with normal things in life! Like family dinners, dinners out, etc.
My problem is when I indulge, I end up over indulged and eating like 60 points in the day.. :blush:


----------



## Vickie

Tiff that's exactly what the flex points are for! :hugs: 

Good luck with the bike Natalie!


----------



## Tiff

:lol: Well, I'm not done yet... :haha: Its the start of our "weekend", so I might have a couple of glasses of wine. But, 5oz of wine is only 2 points so it isn't that bad. If I hadn't had that large dinner I would've had beer but that's 3 points for a beer, which I'm not down with.

Light beer is 2 points as well, but we don't have any here. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl: Well use your flex points today and behave the rest of the week ;)


----------



## nataliecn

See, and I can't justify spending 2 and 3 points on booze... but that's just me. I guess since I am not a beer or wine person, I couldn't be bothered! I won't use points on anything liquid really.


----------



## Tiff

How often do you guys go into your flex points? I've still got 28 of them, plus my 2 points for going on the bike for a half hour. Although I noticed, when I typed in 45 mins on the bike further into the week, it counted it as 3 AP not 2. :neutral:

I suppose it goes up if you keep at it with exercising? Sneaky sneaky though! :sulk:


----------



## nataliecn

I know the exercise points all depend on your weight, I'm not familiar with much of it as I don't really use them. 
I don't usually use my flex - unless I end up cheating and use like 8 weeks worth in one go.. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

maybe because you'd built up so many minutes it went up more?

I earned like 6 activity points today just walking! :rofl:

I usually go into my flex points one day a week, my bad day where I usually have something thoroughly unhealthy at least once that day :lol: the rest of the week I stay in my points allowance 

I rarely use my points for drinks, though sometimes will have a bit of juice. But I am not really fond of most alcohol anyways so it's really not a loss for me :) I don't think 2 points is bad for wine, I use 2 points on chocolate all the time :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

I don't think it's bad either, but I don't like doing it. Nothing liquid fills me up, so I don't like using points on them! Unless it maybe goes towards my milks or fruits for the day, otherwise it just doesn't make sense.
But then I'm not a wine or beer drinker. I could do chocolate for the points! But that's the good thing, you can eat anything. I guess that's why WW is so successful!


----------



## Vickie

WW is so flexible! That's why I like it


----------



## Tiff

I agree! See, I'm not overly huge on chocolate, there's like at least 10lbs of different types of chocolate in the house but more often than not I couldn't be bothered. Although I did have a crazy chocolate craving the other night, but resisted. :smug:

I was talking to my Dad about joining, and it was just a good fit for me. I didn't want to not be able to eat/consume certain things, because then what would I do when the diet was 'done'? I also didn't want to be locked in with having to purchase a line of food specifically for a program. I like that WW offered real food, and portion control which is huge for me.

:D


----------



## Vickie

Tyff said:


> I agree! See, I'm not overly huge on chocolate, there's like at least 10lbs of different types of chocolate in the house but more often than not I couldn't be bothered. Although I did have a crazy chocolate craving the other night, but resisted. :smug:
> 
> I was talking to my Dad about joining, and it was just a good fit for me. * I didn't want to not be able to eat/consume certain things, because then what would I do when the diet was 'done'? I also didn't want to be locked in with having to purchase a line of food specifically for a program. I like that WW offered real food, and portion control which is huge for me.
> *
> :D

those are exactly the reasons that I chose this plan and the reason that I like it! 

It really is more about a lifestyle change for me than a "diet"


----------



## Vickie

we just had air popped popcorn with the Pam butter spray :thumbup: very good


----------



## pinkycat

I wish we had flexi pts -im jealous :haha:
Im the same with drinks, I don't like using any of my precious 18pts on them. I allow myself skimmed milk to put in my tea and thats it. 

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Vickie

thanks pinky! Hope you have a good day to :)


----------



## Tiff

Glad you liked the air popped popcorn Vickie! I love it, always have. P got frustrated with me because he'd want microwaved and I'd want my air popped, lol.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Stan doesn't have much choice. He did tell me yesterday that he liked this better than oil popped though!


----------



## Tiff

Mmmm, I do love oil popped popcorn. For awhile (long time ago) I was using Olive Oil to pop it, figuring that it was better than nothing. No matter what way you slice it though, oil popped popcorn is high in fats. 

My fave is sprinkling parm cheese on it. YUM! You don't need salt when you do that, as its salty from the cheese. :munch: Love it!!!


----------



## nataliecn

Morning ladies! :) 
How's everyone doing today?
Last night during the game I had half a bag of popcorn, so 2 pts, and then I had a 100 cal bag of my chocolate covered pretzels! I was at 22 points for the day I think! 

Today for breakfast I had a body wise tortilla (one of the only ones I can find that are only 1 pt!) with 1/2 cup of egg creations, a bit of salsa, and 1/2oz cheese! Was a very yummy, and FILLING breakfast! :) For 3 pts! :happydance: But we're having the shells for dinner tonight, so I should probably go with higher points through the day, because we don't eat meat when we have the shells! 

What does everyone do for veggies with dinner??


----------



## Vickie

Stan accidentally put in olive oil once and I have to say I didn't care for it :rofl: 

but yeah any kind of oil still makes it high in points! I was surprised with how many points olive oil is!


----------



## nataliecn

We use Smart Pop popcorn, it's easier for us, and we get huge boxes at Costco for a good price! I'm not a huge fan of air popped, mind you I never tried it with butter spray!

Anyways, better go try and finish my last 15 minutes on the bike! Just did 15, but was reading and I got like motion sickness from it - like I would in the car! :rofl: Now that I don't feel sick, I'm gonna go try and finish it and get to the half hour!

Will be back throughout the day - hope everyone has a great diet day today! :)


----------



## Vickie

good day here! I made blueberry muffins for breakfast :munch:

for veggies we do asparagus, bok choy, or broccoli most often


----------



## lady3

Hi girls. I'm just about to start WW but need to finish off a bunch of chocolate I was recently given first. Are there many girls from the UK on this? I was looking at some posts but they're mostly from Canada/US. The food all looks so good, but I'm not sure we can get some of that stuff here. Before I join WW, I wanted to ask the UK girls what the food was like? Easy to prepare? Lots of choice? Would my husband like the food? Thanks and I hope to join with you all really soon!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Lady! There are a handful of UK girls on here as well :)


----------



## tiggertea

like me :) lol

i'm re-starting ww today :)


----------



## Tiff

I've done well today! Very pleased that I didn't eat anything while we were at the mall. No small feat, especially when we went by Kernels. Mmmm, I love their Wild Buffalo Wing popcorn!

So far I've had:

_Breakfast:_
1/4c Egg Creations (0)
25g shredded cheese (2)
Water

_Lunch:_
Cucumber Sandwich (2)
Fiesta Bean Soup (1 point for 250ml)
Diet Ginger Ale


So that's only 5 points and its only noon. I was so wanting hamburgers and smoothies and DQ while we were at the mall, it was awful! Although we walked around for an hour (P had Claire on his back) and even though it was only leisurely walking, I still got 2 activity points for it! Will still do my half hour on the bike, so yay for that! :D

Hi Lady3! :hi: They don't post as often as we do but there definitely are some UK ladies on here. :)

:hugs: Tiggertea, welcome back!


----------



## Kimboowee

I just realised I've not dropped in here for a couple of days!

I get weighed tomorrow night, I would like atleast 1.5lb off this week!


----------



## nataliecn

Lady - there are quite a few of them, just us 3 canadians talk a lot! :rofl: Welcome to the thread! :)

Well - for my lunch I had leftover beef stew, 5 points, but so yummy.. and because dinner is going to be so low tonight, i have to eat bigger through the day or else I'll never get there!

Didn't finish my half hour on the bike though, going to do more maybe after Grady goes down for the night!


----------



## Tiff

You can do it Nat! :thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

I got 18 minutes done! And my legs were burning! :rofl:
It's so horrible that I can't get 30 minutes in, but I guess I haven't done much for over 2 years basically, so that serves me right!
It's not very warm out today either, was hoping Andrew and I could take him out today, since he's been out a few times in the last few days, but it's like 10 degrees colder today than the other days! Bah!


----------



## nataliecn

I got 18 minutes done! And my legs were burning! :rofl:
It's so horrible that I can't get 30 minutes in, but I guess I haven't done much for over 2 years basically, so that serves me right!
It's not very warm out today either, was hoping Andrew and I could take him out today, since he's been out a few times in the last few days, but it's like 10 degrees colder today than the other days! Bah!


----------



## Tiff

You are totally not giving yourself enough credit. Jaylene would be able to attest to how awful I felt when I could barely do more than 15 mins on the bike, if she still were around here.

I'll tell you what she told me: That's still 18 more mins than you did before you got on the bike! Every little bit helps!


----------



## Vickie

As Tiff said you're doing great Natalie! :hugs:

:hi: Welcome back tiggertea!

Well done resisting the mall temptations Tiff! It's hard!

Kim good luck with your weigh-in tomorrow! :)

I'm at 8.5 points for the day. Muffin for breakfast which was 4 points. And a tortilla pizza which was 4.5 points because I added an ounce of ham today. But I cleaned house for the last couple of hours so probably earned a few activity points! :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Sooo totally not done WW this week!!! Its been crazy! My mum has been in hospital so been rushing between here and hertfordshire and trying to look after my dad as well, just been grabbing fast food in between the 2 places and as a result i have put on loads this week!!!!! Today is the only day ive not been rushing around and... i had faggots and chips for tea!!! The most fattening thing ever!!! If i put on anyless than 5 i will be amazed!!! 

hows everyone else doing???? xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda hope your mom is okay! :hugs:

I'm doing good here, had a major cheat day Saturday but otherwise staying mostly on track ;)


----------



## Tiff

Panda_Ally said:


> Sooo totally not done WW this week!!! Its been crazy! My mum has been in hospital so been rushing between here and hertfordshire and trying to look after my dad as well, just been grabbing fast food in between the 2 places and as a result i have put on loads this week!!!!! Today is the only day ive not been rushing around and... *i had faggots and chips for tea!!! *The most fattening thing ever!!! If i put on anyless than 5 i will be amazed!!!
> 
> hows everyone else doing???? xxx

:shock: :rofl: :rofl:

That translates SO badly over here! :haha: What exactly are 'Faggots'? Here, that's a derogatory slang for homosexuals. 


We're doing good! I'm going to make some Spicy Sweet Potato Fries:

1 large sweet potato
egg whites
chili powder
Salt

Slice up the potato into fries, coat with egg whites, sprinkle salt and chili powder over them, and bake at 400F for 15-20 mins

It says to serve with fat free salsa, but we're going to take fat free sour cream and mix in some garlic powder. Yum!!!!

Best of all, the only points are for the potato, so 4 points for that!


----------



## Squidge

Evening all :wave:

Nice to see the newbies on board :D I'm just about to settle down to my tea so another good day for me. Hope everyone is still on the WW wagon....:haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

A faggot is a bit of low quality pork in gravy basically, i tried to get a pic for ya but i googles it and it wasnt pretty :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food)

this is them :D 

PS It also means gay here too but its a bit outdated slang and not used in the midlands where people eat faggots!!! btw i'm in the midlands.


----------



## Tiff

Mmmm, it looks good! Even if its low-grade pork. Pork is pork, yum!

:rofl:

I've been torturing myself with Food Porn. I won't give the link, but man the site is dedicated to professional pictures of the yummiest food I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Vickie

food porn :rofl: :rofl: 

Glad you're having a good day Squidge! :happydance:

I went :huh: at the mention of faggots to but figured it was just another cultural difference :lol:

we're having chicken with rosemary and garlic, crispy chiptole potato skins, and baby bok choy for dinner :D


----------



## Squidge

That sounds yummy, Vickie! Whats baby bok choy though? :confused:

I've had Turkey Steak, roast potatoes, baby potatoes, yorkshire pudding, peas, carrots and gravy - 12pts :) 

Got 1pt left over but i'm soooooo full theres no-way i'll eat anything else :haha:


----------



## Vickie

https://www.fotosearch.com/IGS653/is411-007/

it's a Chinese vegetable.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
wow you do all talk loads i'll have to come on more often to keep up lol.
I've had another naughty day, i had fish and chips :dohh:, i really need to get back on plan 2moro.
Hope your all having a good day, lady3 you can get some ww recipe books which make some good recipes that my hubby and kids enjoy, good luck if you decide to join.
Well i better go to bed ladies, i've a busy day 2moro, speak to you all 2moro x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with tomorrow Bernie! :hugs:

I had some chocolates today :dohh: but I'm still within my points


----------



## nataliecn

The faggot thing totally caught me off guard.. and then I sat there wondering, hm.. did she mean fags, like smoking for dinner to not eat type thing.. :rofl: Thank you for the clarification! hahah!

I stayed on track today - despite making a batch of oatmeal cookies! :)

Breakfast - as I mentionned earlier, A body wise tortilla, salsa, 1/2c egg creations, 1/2oz cheese, coffee with milk = 4pts
Lunch - 1cup beef stew = 5pts
Snack - again, 9 wheat and onion crackers, and a laughing cow wedge (i'm a little addicted!) = 3pts
Dinner = 4 cheese shells, broccoli with a bit of shredded cheese, and salad with italian dressing = 5pts
Snack - All Bran Honey Nut Bar = 2pts

So I'm at 19 points! Still 6 pts to go! And while cake boss is on, I'm hoping to jump back on the bike! :)

I just ate an All Bran bar - they're really yummy! 2pts, and the fibre is really good for you ofcourse!


----------



## embojet

Well I weighed nyself a day late this week cos I forgot :dohh:. 2lb off. Quite chuffed as I went out for a naughty 3 course meal icluding pate steak and ice cream! Just made some 0 point soup to go for it this week.


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Embo!!!


----------



## Tiff

Having a hard time staying motivated today. I switched to sweetner in my coffee, and removed the coffee whitener, but man I can't stand drinking my morning coffee, which I always liked to before. Although I think it was like 2 or 3 points just for my coffee which wasn't worth it to me. Sigh. :(

I know I shouldn't, but I weighed myself last night (just to see the difference) and I was back up to 169lbs! :shock: Then again this morning and I was 166lbs. I know your weight fluctuates and whatnot but it kinda got me down. Not to mention that I was 165lbs yesterday. :haha:

I dunno, just not feelin' it today. I just want to crawl into a hole and eat myself into oblivion! :cry:


----------



## Tiff

Not to mention I'm really not impressed with P atm either.

His Mom and his sister gave me tubs of cinnamon hearts for my bday. They didn't know that I was joining WW, so it wasn't anything malicious... cinnamon hearts are my FAVE candy and I have zero control when it comes to them.

So I told P this morning that I am chucking the cinnamon hearts, because I can't stop eating them. He then told me that I shouldn't, because it is "wasteful". I explained that I don't have control with them, and he's like "Well then just DON'T EAT THEM".

:cry: :cry: :cry:

If it were a matter of just showing control and not eating them, do you really think I'd be trying to lose this weight? NO! Because I wouldn't be this weight in the first place. I mentioned on on WW everything says "if you don't have it, you won't eat it" and how if it isn't in the house, then it isn't a temptation. He doesn't believe me.

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I am SO upset. :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff don't give up! And throw out those cinnamon hearts! I've had to do that with some of our food or give it to Stan and tell him to take it to work with him because it can't be in the house. 

And my weight fluctuates greatly throughout the day, and is at it's highest at night. It goes back down in the morning though :) Also it generally takes a few days after my weigh in before I start to notice any loss. Sometimes up to Thursday or Friday before I see any loss :)

Well done Embo! :happydance:


----------



## nataliecn

Andrew takes things like that to work for me! So that I don't have to deal with it taunting me from the cupboard! 

So far so good this morning, good breakfast, did 20 minutes on the bike as well! Can't seem to get to 30, did 2 more minutes today than yesterday though! haha! 

I snuck on the scale this morning.. :blush: I'm down 1.5lbs from the last weigh in - but that weigh in I was up, so I'm really only down 0.6lbs, but I guess that's better than nothing. I'm starting to get really upset about all these low blow numbers, or gains! bah!

I really need to stop snacking, last night I had a bunch of points left, so I ended up eating them all while watching the game! Oops! Popcorn, All Bran Bar, pretzels and granola crunchers.... eep.

And Tiff - we all hae rough days! You can get through it! What types of things distract you??


----------



## Tiff

Reading, or being on the bike... or playing some video games but I can't do any of that while she's awake. She's really been wanting our attention, kind of like when Vickie would grumble about how Hannah wouldn't want her on the computer, etc... but when she sat down with her, Hannah ignored her. :haha: I feel your pain, Vickie!!!!

:rofl:

Just blah today. I explained to P that I need him to be supportive of me, and not to lecture me. The lecturing is what comes normal to him I suppose, but I said that it doesn't work like that with me. He was irritated and annoyed, but hopefully I got my point across. 

He tried to say that he "didn't know" that was what I wanted as a response, which I told him that he can't be faulted if he didn't know, but now that I've said it moving forward that's what I want to hear! :haha:

You always catch more flies with honey than vinegar, eh?


----------



## nataliecn

Grady is the same way these days!! Sucks cause I like relaxing during his naps, sometimes like napping myself.. Can't do that these days, have to catch up on everything else!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Hannah is still pretty bad about that, she has a few good days here and there but they seem to be few and far between. In fact right now she's sitting on my lap watching baby E and my laptop is shoved off to the side while I try and catch up on messages :rofl:

Glad you & P talked things through Tiff. Guys just think differently than we do :wacko:

so for me today I've had a blueberry muffin (4), 18 pringles reduced fat chips (3), and 1/2 (well a bit more than half) of the Campbells healthy request tomato garden veggie soup! (2.5 points!) so not bad for the day. We're having fajitas for dinner tonight and I need to work out the dempsters body wise tortillas and how many points it is for more than one!

Natalie :hugs: it's like you've said once your body starts to adapt to the new way of eating your weight loss will slow down. But you're still losing and that's what is important! :hugs: And well done for 20 minutes on the bike!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Embo! 

Tyff, don't give up! You can SO do it :hugs: 

I've not had a good day really. Used most of my points on McDonalds at dinner time then came home had a WW caramel bar, added up all my points and realise i've had bang on 20 now :dohh: I've got a HUGE bowl of 0pt Jelly so i'll have that for my tea and will not be stupid and do that again!! The good is though, i've not gone over :) 

Weigh in tomorrow....i'm still a bit nervous even though i've been good since Saturday!


----------



## Tiff

My day (so far) has been:

Breakfast:

Weight Control Quaker Instant Oatmeal - 2pts
Milk in coffee and oatmeal - 1 pt
Coffee/Sweetner - 0 pts

Lunch:

150ml of leftover fiesta bean soup: 1 pt
Cucumber Sandwich: 2 points

I've munched on some cauliflower here and there, and have had a diet dr pepper. I said it was pretty good, which horrified P. :haha: He's like "CLEARLY you didn't drink this stuff on a regular basis!"

:rofl: 'Tis true, 'tis true...


----------



## Vickie

did P give up his dr. Pepper? :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

and my :yipee: News! My jeans that I couldn't even wear when I first joined WW are now getting a bit loose on me! :wohoo:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Yaaaaaay Vickie, that is fantastic!!!! :wohoo:

I can't wait to have a moment like that! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

you'll get there Tiff! :D

Honestly even though my clothes feel looser and I see the scale going down I still sometimes wonder if I'm really losing weight :dohh: :rofl: I can't wait for my jeans to be so loose that I have to buy new ones :lol:


----------



## Tiff

LOL ha ha ha I know what you mean!

I'm glad there's new DLC for Borderlands (game that P and I like) and it keeps our minds and hands busy so we're not snacking. I'm waiting on him to get back from doing groceries and we'll play!


----------



## Vickie

Stan told me that we'd wait until I was where I wanted to be weight loss wise before buying new clothes :rofl: I told him if you knew how much I need to lose to have a healthy BMI you'd know that wasn't possible :haha: 

I ate three more chocolates today :dohh: at least they are gone now, I wish people would stop giving us crap :rofl: than again if they knew I was on WW they might


----------



## Kimboowee

I STS this week! Gutted!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Kim :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

That's still good Kimbo, atleast you didn't gain :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I agree Kim, you didn't gain! I'd rather STS than be up even a pound! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I screwed up my dinner with those chocolates :dohh: I'm having to be a little more creative so I have left over points for a skinny cow or popcorn tonight :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I didnt WI tonight like i should of :( i know i've gained and i couldnt handle it after the week i've had. Althought my dinner tonight came in at a mere 26 point!!!!! :dohh: i should of checked before i ate it, feel sick now!!! 

On a better note i went back to work today and i can now do the button up on my trousers :happydance: I havent been able to do that since may 2008!!! :D


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive lost 2 and half pound this wk , thats 8 n half in 3 wks , sorry i havent come in more often I get lost and cant keep up then forget :blush: xx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Pandy & Kim xx


----------



## Vickie

Well done Serina! :happydance: you know you don't have to read every post right? ;)

and well done Panda! It's great that you can wear those trousers! :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Vickie said:


> Well done Serina! :happydance: you know you don't have to read every post right? ;)
> 
> and well done Panda! It's great that you can wear those trousers! :happydance:

Yeah thats why I get lost lol , Ive just made my ticker with what I lost since starting a diet on 2nd jan this yr , you can see how much better I am doing since ww diet :happydance: xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I have lost 19 so far and still have oh 80 or so to lose :rofl: we'll get there though!

glad WW is working out so well for you :mrgreen:


----------



## nataliecn

That's awesome news Vickie!!! :happydance:
Good luck tomorrow Squidge!!!
Kim - holding the weight is better than gaining though hun! Atleast be proud of that! :hugs: All you can do is improve next week!
Panda - Yaaay on the pants!!
Serina - Well done!!


----------



## nataliecn

My day so far... well - I doubt I'll eat anything else, and if I do, fruit or veg!

Breakfast - oatmeal, 1 cup of grapes, coffee with milk and sweetner = 4pts
Lunch - 2 slices WW bread, 2 slices turkey, mustard, 1tsp mayo, lettuce, 0.5oz cheese, cup-a-soup = 5pts
Dinner - Mexican Chicken Casserole (Chicken breast, salsa, stuffing), salad with italian dressing, corn, 1c rice with soy sauce, WW 1pt Cake = 11pts

So I'm at 20 points, still have 5 to go but I wanna try to be good with them...


----------



## Vickie

I'm probably going to go over today because of those damn chocolates :blush: but I earned 1 activity point walking so will use that. gotta behave the rest of the week! No more chocolates :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Its still our "Weekend" so I'm being bad :blush: 

I need to stop weighing myself daily though, I think I got too used to losing a pound a day last week! I know that something like that won't happen forever though. :(


----------



## Vickie

I weighed myself daily (twice a day :blush:) for 5 weeks or so :rofl: now I find that I don't always remember to weigh myself which I think is good as it means I'm not as focused now. I'm confident that I'll lose as long as I stick to the plan, though some weeks it will be more than others :D


----------



## nataliecn

Scales are the devil. I've been really good this time around actually, usually weigh myself every 3 days or so.
But, the last time I tried dieting, i'd jump on when I woke up - I'd go pee, I'd jump on again - after I ate breakfast, I'd weigh myself.. and so on.. everytime I went to the bathroom, ate something, exercised, etc... It was brutal... LOL
They really say you should only do it on your weigh in, because silly numbers can mess you up! The one day I jumped on, and I was down like 5lbs, but a few days later for my weigh in I was up and only lost 3 something... so it bums you out. 

My mom weighs herself daily, it helps her keep on track.. I'm too emotional about it though and I get upset.. LOL


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: I managed to come in right on points with some air popped popcorn!


----------



## nataliecn

Woo!
I don't wanna eat because I fear eating too close to bedtime.
I duno whats worse, not eating all my points, or eating too much, too late!?


----------



## Vickie

I don't really know? I generally eat a snack (popcorn or skinny cow) around 8:30 at night and than we go to bed at 10


----------



## Tiff

I don't know either Nat! I haven't been doing it long enough to be able to form an opinion. :D :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Panda 

Serina - Well done :hugs: 

Weigh In tonight, less than 7hrs but i'm feeling pretty confident after having a sneaky peek on the scales this morning....:haha:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Good luck with weigh in Squidge!


----------



## Tiff

Well done Serena! :hugs: You are doing great! :thumbup:

Big :hugs: to those who need them! 

Doing okay today, had oatmeal for breakfast. Going to make some 0 point soup today, woohoo!


----------



## Vickie

Natalie and I had the spaghetti squash for lunch plus some salad! Stan and I both liked the squash! :thumbup:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right tracking for the day 

breakfast bar 1.5 
chicken pasta salad 4 
crisps 1.5
chicken sizzlers 4.5 
chocy 1 
cheesecake 6 
sooo 18 1/2 points today. 

May have a choc mousse in a bit so it will go over :blush:


----------



## Vickie

step away from the chocolate mousse :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

I am gunna hunt for 0 point soup with tomato,s becos ive a load that need eatin x


----------



## Vickie

I still haven't made any of the soups, tbh I'm just not the biggest soup eater. :shrug:


----------



## Squidge

Well i've just got back from weigh in and...












lost 5lb!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I'm SO chuffed :D 

Having lamb & mint burgers for tea as a treat then back to it tomorrow!


----------



## Squidge

Oops :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

Jeez, that excited i posted it 3 times by accident :blush: :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Squidge!! That's great!!! :) 

I eat a lot of soup - mind you the last batch of 0pt soup I made, I put TOO MUCH cabbage and I'm not a huge fan of it so I haven't eaten it much... Should probably use it up so I can try and make another GOOD batch again! :rofl:

My weigh in tomorrow - I'm nervous.... 

But I've been good so far today, so hopefully that helps me tomorrow! Or I'll be so upset. Especially since I've been walking and biking this week!!


----------



## Tiff

Good luck tomorrow Nat! :hugs: 
*
WELL DONE SQUDGE!!!*! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: * FANTASTIC!!!!*

I find the 0 point soup kind of bland-ish. It IS all veggies though, lol. We have some Maggi Sauce which would probably season it up a bit. Maggi is something like the Dutch/German/Swiss equivalent to soya sauce.


----------



## Squidge

Thanks ladies :D 

Good luck tomorrow, Nat! :D 

I've now got to drop a point because i've gone into the next stone bracket so i'm now on 19pts a day :dohh: Hmmmm....interesting :rofl: 

I do however, have 2 lots of soup to make. Carrot & Coriander and also Leek and Potato which i'll do tomorrow whilst OH is at work i think :) Hopefully they'll taste nice....:lol:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck for tomorrow Natalie! :hugs:

Well done Squidge!!! :wohoo: 5 pounds is awesome


----------



## Vickie

my day

breakfast: blueberry muffin 4 points
lunch: spaghetti squash with pasta sauce (.5 points for the squash because I was uncertain exactly how much I had so went with a higher estimate) and .5 for parmesan cheese. Also had a salad :thumbup:

100 calorie pack 2 points and 1/2 cup grapes 2 points

dinner: Thai basil chicken stirfry 9.5 

which puts me at 17 points for the day with 12 points remaining, highly doubt I'll eat them all now


----------



## Tiff

I had almost 9 points left but didn't think that it'd be good to not eat them, so ended up finishing the day with 1 point to spare. :D


----------



## Vickie

I just can't imagine how I'd fit 12 points in there :rofl: I'm so stuffed from dinner right now. I really loaded our stir fry down with the veggies


----------



## nataliecn

Well... here's my day!

Breakfast - low fat tortilla, 1/2c egg creations, salsa, 1/2oz cheese, coffee with milk = 4pts
Lunch - spaghetti squash with pasta sauce (didn't eat much, but I'm going to aim high like I usually do and say 1pt), salad with ff italian = 1pt
Snack - 4 slices melba toast, 2 light laughing cow wedges = 2pts
Dinner - Chili, tortilla, 1/2oz cheese, icecream cup = 8pts

so I'm only at 15 points! Still have 10 to go - but I probably won't bother with anything else - think I'll probably jump on the bike for a bit though! :)


Tiff - I loved the soup, but I do add other spices, and usually I throw in a can of diced tomatoes (depending on whats here, sometimes it's got herb and garlic spices, chili style, etc.. gives it a bit more!) and sometimes I add some red pepper for a little bit of heat!


----------



## Vickie

there's no way you ate 2 points at lunch Natalie! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

No it was 1 pt! LOL. That's my "aiming high". :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, and you'll have to tell me how the spag squash is re-heated, because if it's good that way too, we'll get a bigger one next time so I can do lunches like that when we have higher point dinners planned!!


----------



## Vickie

will do! We're probably having it for lunch tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Well, I'm down 2.3lbs from last week - down 1.4lbs from the week before though, considering I up last week!
Which puts me at 23.5lbs lost in total! :wohoo:
I was really hoping to atleast lose another -0.2lbs so I'd be a number less, but that's ok!
A little TMI, but I haven't had a poop in 2 days, so I think that could also be adding a bit more than normal! :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: That could be part of it Nat! :haha:

Okay! Back on track today! Although I didn't dip too badly into my Flex points, I think I still have 21 or so, which I won't use now that P is back to work for 4 days. I weighed myself this morning and probably shouldn't have, but now I am questioning how accurate my scale is. At first (after a pee) I was 167 but then I weighed again and I was 166.

:shrug:

Either way, bummed that I am not down more... at the rate I'm going I think I may either gain or STS this week. Which sucks as its only my 2nd week! :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - a lot of people say the 2nd week is one of the hardest! Your body goes into a weird "starvation" mode of sorts because of the last week's adjustment! 
That's what they tell me on biggest loser anyways! :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

That would make sense, thanks Nat. :hugs:

Its times like this where I wish I was actually going to the meetings. I want people to tell me this is normal and it'll get better, lmao. I'm so whiney when it comes to stuff like this!

:cry: :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

Tyff - I was just going to say the same as nat. I STS on my second wk and they said it was normal at the meeting and not to give up because of it :hugs:

Its WI for me tomorrow and i think i will STS or lose 0.5, my scales cant decide :haha:
ETA Well done on losses and kim for STS xx


----------



## Vickie

well done Natalie! :happydance:

Tiff you still have a few days until weigh in! Don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Nat! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck for weigh in tomorrow pinky!

Today is going to be a rough day I think. Hannah's molars are cutting and she's in a horrible mood which stresses me out and makes me want to eat the bad stuff :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:dohh: Totally forgot to say awesome job on the loss Nat! It may not be much but it is still a loss! 

One thing I was thinking about was how hard I am on myself. Like, if I lose then it isn't enough, but I freak out if the scale goes up even half a pound! :haha: I certainly am my own worst enemy!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: you shouldn't be so hard on yourself (though I know that is hard a lot of time I'm my own worst enemy)

And totally OT but I want a Dr. Pepper :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

I'm the same Tiff.
My biggest fear this morning was that Andrew's mom would have a bigger loss than me, even though she hasn't done anything in the form of exercise, and I have been!
But she didn't, which made me feel even better about my loss.
How horrible is that when we're supposed to be helping each other!? :blush:


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - you really should get some Diet Dr.Pepper - just as a treat to yourself every once in a while - or when you're really dying and need a fix!! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I should but I don't have the energy to go out! I do have four dr. peppers in the house though that I've not drank since I stopped. I've resisted so far though! Hoping lunch helps!

I find myself comparing to others weight loss--not a good thing to do!


----------



## nataliecn

We all compare - it's natural.
Not gonna lie - was totally jealous of Tiff's 6lbs the first week. I weigh much more than her and didn't get a number that good! 
But I just keep telling myself, everyone is different. Doesn't matter how long it takes everyone else to do it, mine will come off in a way my body wants it to, that's best for me long term!


----------



## Tiff

I actually really like Diet Dr Pepper. But it was a massively hard adjustment for me. I had to do it when I was pregnant with my gestational diabetes and I never really went back to original pop. Granted, I barely drink pop to begin with so that might be part of it. 

Nat I so know! I get pretty envious when I see how much other people have lost, combined with me not really losing weight this week it really got me down! Then of course I want to sit down with a tub of icing and mow down. For whatever reason that has been my biggest craving! Cakes, cupcakes, icing... Mmmm! 

:nope:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Nat, I totally understand. Although I think that was water weight. I read somewhere that its impossible to lose 6lbs of fat in a week, it was all water retention which doesn't really help my cause that much.

How does that work, anyways? I have no idea how the body works when you're losing and stuff.


----------



## Vickie

We are all different and going to lose differently and all will have our off weeks where we don't lose much :) We just have to support one another through it all, the good and bad :thumbup:

Tiff I've mentioned before I generally don't lose until 1-2 days before my weigh in :shrug: so you might just surprise yourself :hugs:

I don't think I'll get more than a pound, maybe two this week


----------



## Vickie

> The water weight loss comes from a net loss of protein and carbohydrates especially during the first few weeks of a reduction in calories. On reducing calories the body needs to rely more on energy within the body and thus breaks down protein and carbohydrate for metabolism. When these nutrients are metabolised water is released. Fat stores do supply a little of the energy but, at first, a good proportion comes from protein and the limited stores of carbohydrates within the cells.


https://www.weightlossforall.com/losing-water-weight.htm

if that makes sense :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

That's how I feel. The last few times I've had next to nothing, or gained, I end up getting upset, and then pigging out on stuff. Which definitely does NOT help me for the next week around! But that's how I got here in the first place, emotional eating. But it's so hard to break that habit. I need to learn to eat better choices when I get upset if I have to eat, carrot sticks or something. Problem with those, is it doesn't exactly make you feel better the same way a tub of icecream does... or mcdonalds - my biggest issue!

I duno how the water weight thing works, I know a lot of it has to do with salts too!

On the bright side, I'm at the lowest I've been since being with Andrew - still a horrible number, but a feat in itself! :)


----------



## Vickie

I could see the weight loss when i saw you yesterday Natalie :) You can definitely tell you've lost :thumbup:

Emotional eater here to, I generally have a bad day a week where I indulge in one thing and try to behave the rest of the time. (it's always the day of weigh in :rofl:)


----------



## Tiff

I never really thought I ate a lot when I was upset but I'm starting to realize that I do. When P does something that upsets me, or I'm having a rough day with Claire, or upset about other stuff in my life I go straight for comfort food. 

Its been such a rollercoaster here too with dumping the toxic people from my life, which feels AMAZING. I never realized how they made me feel until I was actually away from them. My only regret is not doing it sooner! :thumbup: But its still been a huge lifestyle change.

I somewhat understood that excerpt, Vickie. Somewhat. :haha: I need the "Weight Loss for Dummies" version though, I don't understand much!


----------



## Vickie

some of it went over my head as well Tiff :rofl: 

I have to stop now and think about okay why do I want X item now, most times it's not because I'm hungry just bored or stressed or something

and I just finished lunch so feeling better :D


----------



## nataliecn

I also have the problem that Andrew won't say "don't do that"... he tried that once and got his head bitten off.. :rofl:
But then afterwards when the scale isn't looking nice to me, I sit there and whine to him saying "you're supposed to tell me no!!!"... doesn't matter what he does it's always the wrong thing!!Poor him! LOL.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: poor Andrew :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

I know. He's so good though! tries so hard to say the right thing, it's never want I wanna hear when he says it! :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

P got really mad at me because I told him I want to tell me stuff but when he does I bite his head off. It isn't that he's saying it, its just that he has this crazy sanctimonious attitude at times and it just gets under my skin.

:rofl: So now he tends to not say anything. :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

evening girls...

my tracking for the day 

maderia cake (forced to eat to be polite) 2 points 
chicken and stuffing sandwich 4.5 
choc biscuit 2 
lasgne 10 (guess) 
Bread 5 

TOTAL - 23.5 

little bit over but not to bad!!! 

Hows all ur days been??? xxx


----------



## Vickie

so far for me
breakfast: blueberry muffin 4 points
lunch: tortilla with chicken breast, bbq sauce, 1/2 ounce 2% cheese and 12 pringles reduced fat chips for 7.5 points
dinner will be the stuffed shells with cheese and broccoli


----------



## Squidge

Ahhhh i ended up eating Harry Ramsdens fish and chips tonight....oops :dohh: and that's because i didn't plan ahead! 

So, back on the wagon tomorrow for definite. I have so much cleaning, tidying and everything else to do, it's bound to stop me from eating tomorrow...:haha:


----------



## Vickie

no idea what Harry Ramsdens fish and chips are :rofl: but doesn't sound healthy.


----------



## Squidge

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Ramsden's

Sooooo not healthy :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

my day so far...
Breakfast - Oatmeal, 1cup grapes, coffee in my milk =4pts
Lunch - 1cup Chili with 1/2oz cheese =5pts


Having lasagna for dinner - haven't worked out the points yet though!


----------



## Vickie

dinner was 8.5 points. I love those stuffed shells :munch:


----------



## nataliecn

dinner for me was 11 - I had some coleslaw which was 1pt, I said 6 for the lasagna, and 4 for the piece of garlic bread I had!
Was yummy!
Still have 5 points for some snacks for the game and Grey's! :)


----------



## Vickie

I still have 9 points left, I don't know why I seem to be having so many points left over the last few days :shrug:


----------



## v2007

Hello, can i join. Hello ladies. 

This thread is huge. 

Im doing weekly meetings, my points allowance is 24. 

This is my 3rd time at WW, everytime i join within 4 months i end up preggers. :blush:

I also wander around on WW online and i have my monthly pass all bought and paid for. 

Good luck at weigh ins this week. My weigh in day is Thursday 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome! Of course you can join :D


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Ramsden's
> 
> Sooooo not healthy :dohh:

my husband would love that place!


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome V! :hi:

Vickie - I think as you get used to working with your points, it becomes easier to stay in your range.. maybe go treat yourself to a Dr.Pepper, that'll be a few points because of the calories!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Maybe Saturday (after weigh in)! ;) if I drank one this late at night I'd be up all night :shock:

I bought some skinny cow cookie dough ice cream cups and I'm in love. Expensive, very expensive but oh so good


----------



## nataliecn

Watch for the Breyer's to go on sale too!!! We got 6pk for $3.99 at Metro a few weeks ago! They have cookies and cream, and chocolate fudge brownie!! 2 pts, and hits the spot so well!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

hopefully they'll be on sale one of our shopping weekends :lol:


----------



## Tiff

I think I rounded out yesterday with 3 points to spare. I weighed myself this morning, still at 166 but I've dropped like a fraction... so instead of 166.8 I'm 166.2. Its a loss, so I'm not complaining at all! Its crazy though, normally if I weigh myself during the day (to see what it is like with food and everything) it fluxuates up to almost 5lbs heavier.

All this week, I have stayed the same. 167 in the afternoons/evenings and 166 in the morning. Not sure what that means either unless I've balanced out my water weight?

:shrug:


----------



## nataliecn

Not sure Tiff... But you're definitely gonna weigh more throughout the day! BUT - you sound like the type that needs the scale hidden from you! (like me LOL) because you sound like you're getting upset about some of the numbers and that can deter you in your loss... My mom doesn't care about the number, except to keep her on track, she knows if she's up 0.1lbs the one day, that the next day she has to be extra good, etc...
But she's also trying to maintain now and be a lifetime member with WW... 

They really say to weigh yourself only ONCE a week - just because of all the different fluctuations that happen through the week!

Finished last night with half a bag of popcorn, so still had 3 points to spare :) Good considering I thought I was going to over! Because Carol and I wanted to treat ourselves with a nice big piece of garlic bread with lasagna.. But she ended up getting a healthier option, and I was good through the day so it didn't affect me! :)


----------



## Squidge

Welcome V2007 :wave:

I had a chip butty for dinner, 13pts :shock: Didn't get any breakfast as i was too busy sorting Madison out but i'm going to have cereal for tea then some 0pt soup i think :) 

I'm NOT going over my points today...:lol:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive just had a ww chip butty for lunch and it was 4 points , used my new actifry to cook them it was lush first chips in 3 wks


----------



## Tiff

Oh, I knew I would weigh more during the day, its why I always use my morning (before eating) weight as my "actual" weight. :winkwink: I was more commenting on how last week there was a 5lb difference between my morning/afternoon weight, where this week (its been steady) there's only been a 1lb difference.

Its definitely nothing I'm upset over, I'm more intrigued as to why there is a difference. :) Now I'm curious for next week to see what the difference is! :rofl:


:confused: I have NO idea what you guys were talking about with the chip butty, but glad you found one for a lower point value Serena! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Tyff, a chip butty is chips in a breadcake :) Do you call them breadcakes? Bread Rolls? Baps maybe? :shrug: I don't know :lol: 

My chip butty was the from chip shop thats why it was so high in points :(


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all!

Tiff my weight does that as well :shrug: I don't really know why, some weeks/days I gain loads by night time some only a pound or two.

Good luck for the rest of the day Squidge! :)

for breakfast I changed it up today :lol: 1/2 cup egg creations, .5 ounce ham, mushrooms, and 1 ounce 2% cheddar cheese.


----------



## Tiff

Mmmm :munch: Chip Butties sound very tasty! :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Wonder how many points you'd get for having a spring clean around the house? :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I earned 2 activity points last week for cleaning ;)


----------



## Squidge

Oh wow! I honestly didn't think you could :rofl: 

I've got rooms to tidy, pots to wash and dry, stairs to hoover, a cake to bake....:haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Yeah on the online thing you have an activity tracker so I just put in cleaning and how many minutes I'd been at it and earned some points!


----------



## Squidge

Ooh i may have to try that :lol:


----------



## v2007

Oooh just had Minced Beef n Mash for the grand total of 6 points. 

Im just waiting for Katie to go to sleep so i can work it off. 

Hows ur day been ladies. 

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

Okay! Found some answers! I thought it was written well (as in, I can understand the lingo lmao) and thought I'd share: 

Any combination of diet and/or exercise that results in weight loss will cause you to lose all of the following three substances.

1) Fat
2) Muscle tissue
3) Glycogen (a carbohydrate) bound up with water that is normally stored in your muscles and liver. When people talk about "losing water", they're talking about this.

_Here's some more detail about glycogen:

The other thing to keep in mind when you're using the bathroom scale is that when you first start limiting your calories, your body is going to start burning through its glycogen stores. Glycogen is basically a fuel stored in your body. It stores sugars together with water and locks them up in the tissues and organs of your body like an energy battery, ready for you to use at a future time.

There's water locked in with those calories. That water weighs a lot. So when you start restricting your calories, the first thing your body burns is this extra storage of energy, this extra glycogen. And the glycogen causes you, as it's burned, to shed water. You might look at the scale and think, gee, I lost 5 lbs, but you really lost no body fat whatsoever. It was just water, because your body released glycogen. What usually happens to people when their glycogen store has reached zero is they get really hungry, they think they're in a starvation panic, and then they overeat. Their glycogen stores fill right back up, they gain the 5 lbs back, and usually they overate to such an extent that they store another half a pound of body fat or so. Now they're half a pound heavier than when they began and they lost no body fat whatsoever. It was just a game of glycogen and water storage they saw reflected on the bathroom scale.

Any kind of diet and exercise program will cause you to lose some glycogen, muscle tissue and fat. However, the proportion can vary depending on your weight loss strategy._

Cutting carbohydrates (Atkins, South Beach, etc.) will result in relatively high glycogen loss in the first few weeks, along with some fat and some muscle.

Drastic calorie reduction, especially without exercise, will cause you to lose a lot of glycogen and muscle tissue.

Excessive cardio can also reduce muscle significantly. Many long-distance runners at the peak of training can look quite gaunt.

Moderate calorie reduction, moderate cardio or interval work, and moderate weigh training are probably the most healthful combination for most people. You will still lose some glycogen and muscle, but a larger proportion of the loss will be fat.

There is probably no way not to lose some muscle when you lose weight. This is why competitive bodybuilders never try to lose weight (fat) and gain muscle at the same time. They go through bulking cycles, where they eat, sleep and train a lot, and slimming cycles, where they reduce their calories to lose fat, then gain back the lost muscle the next cycle, etc.


----------



## Vickie

that's really an interesting read Tiff


----------



## nataliecn

Day going good so far!

Breakfast - 2 muffets ( like shredded wheat) with 1/2c milk = 3 pts
Lunch - WW Shrimp Marinara Smart One, 2 slices WW bread, 1 tsp Marg = 5pts

Also did 20 minutes on the bike!


----------



## Vickie

well done on the bike Nat!

3.5 for my breakfast and 5 for my lunch (leftover cheese stuffed shells)


----------



## Squidge

I've just made some Carrot & Coriander Soup but also put some chilli flakes in....probably too many i think........i've made it a bit hot :rofl: 

Ah well, least it's 0pts :D


----------



## Vickie

0 points is good :thumbup: :rofl: though I'm not entirely certain what a coriander is


----------



## pinkycat

Weigh in for me today and i STS :shrug: although i am pleased it wasnt a gain i still feel a bit crap. Im going to have my tea - 2slices of pizza and 2 handfulls of chippy chips (cheat meal) and go2 bed with a book so i cant eat cos im upset cos i always eat when im upset.
I hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Pinky, hope you feel better tomorrow. It must be hard to STS and not lose, but you didn't gain which is great :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks Vickie. Thats what i keep telling myself,its just going slow at the moment :wacko:


----------



## Squidge

Pinky :hugs: 

Good luck for the next upcoming week :)


----------



## Jkelmum

Just had chicken chow main 15 points :blush: but ive only had chip butty that was 4 points so 19 points out of my 23 :D xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

pinkycat said:


> Thanks Vickie. Thats what i keep telling myself,its just going slow at the moment :wacko:

The weight loss does slow down nearer your target :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Vickie

you stayed under your points which is good! 

we were supposed to have shrimp tonight (low points) but saw a cooking program of steaks and are now having t-bones (high points) :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

I've failed today :( I've already done my list for tomorrow so i can't mess it up again. 

B - Branflakes, Sultanas & Milk - 3pts 
D - 0pt Carrot & Coriander Soup & bread - 2pts 
T - Chicken, roast potatoes, new potatoes, yorkshire pudding, peas, carrots and gravy - 13pts (i think :lol:, will re-calculate tomorrow) 

18/19 :) Now i can't mess it up!


----------



## Vickie

mmm your dinner tomorrow sounds good :munch:


----------



## v2007

Does anyone use Noreen (UK Lady Luck)

https://ukladyluck.co.uk/category/values/

This is her website, she has listed EVERYTHING from eating out to Easter eggs to Cheese you can think of in points, its brill if your going out or want a Chinese. 

I love it. 

Find the place where your going and click Read more. 

Stay away from the Frankie and Bennys Manhattan Burger :winkwink:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

Suz gave me a similar website for the US/Canada but apparently I've not bookmarked it :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

Wonder if she could give it again? I had one but maaaan is it ever hard to navigate through all her blinkies and ads.

:haha:


----------



## Vickie

I'll ask her :D


----------



## Vickie

*https://www.dwlz.com/restaurants.html*

I found it buried in my PM's :D


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: 

That's the link I gave a few pages back! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Well I must have missed that one! Suz gave this to me ages ago but I've only used it once


----------



## Squidge

v2007 said:


> Does anyone use Noreen (UK Lady Luck)
> 
> https://ukladyluck.co.uk/category/values/
> 
> This is her website, she has listed EVERYTHING from eating out to Easter eggs to Cheese you can think of in points, its brill if your going out or want a Chinese.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Find the place where your going and click Read more.
> 
> Stay away from the Frankie and Bennys Manhattan Burger :winkwink:
> 
> V xxx

I LOVE that site :D I'm on it probably almost everyday :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Morning! :hi: Curious to see how your weigh in went Vickie! :hugs: HooRAH for losses! 

So far so good, although it is hard to be derailed by 8:45 in the morning. LOL! 

Breakfast: 1/2c of egg creations and 25g of light cheese - 3 pts.


Yesterday I had two microwaved meals, just wasn't diggin' making anything. I had a Weight Watcher's SmartOnes Lasagna Florentine which was 6 points (not bad either!) and for dinner I had a PC Blue Menu Chicken Marsala with Basmati Rice for 5 points. I think I went one over yesterday, but I still have like 20+flex points so I'm not too worried.

:)


----------



## Vickie

two pounds lost for me this week :wohoo: I'm pumped because I thought it'd only be a pound! I haven't entered my weight yet for my tracker but expect my points to go down today :D


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Great job hun!

Both to you and Nat for having losses this week, yay! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Yay for going down a point too!


----------



## v2007

Did anyone else get a headache or headaches when they started their WW, my head is killing me. 

And well done Vickie xxx

V xxx


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Vickie!

Rainbow - have you cut out caffiene that you used to drink a lot? Sometimes cutting sugars/caffiene can give your body a bit of a shock, and that can sometimes cause headaches! I know it happened to me with pregnancy and cutting out my like 10 coffees a day! lol.


----------



## Vickie

nataliecn said:


> Well done Vickie!
> 
> Rainbow - have you cut out caffiene that you used to drink a lot? Sometimes cutting sugars/caffiene can give your body a bit of a shock, and that can sometimes cause headaches! I know it happened to me with pregnancy and cutting out my like 10 coffees a day! lol.

It happened to me for this very reason! I was drinking at least one Dr. Pepper a day and went cold turkey! Got headaches for a few days


----------



## Vickie

down one point! :mrgreen: 28 points a day for me now! Plus I've made it to just over 20 pounds lost which was a short term goal for me :D


----------



## v2007

My biggest fat point is chocolate, i aint had any since Wednesday so i think the sugar comedown mite be it. 

I only drink 1 cuppa tea a day so cant be that. 

Thank you Natalie. 

V xxxx


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Well done Vickie on reaching a Short Term Goal!!!! :wohoo:

I got some headaches and spacey feelings too, but I think its the lack of caffeine along with the reduced sugar. I am a total sugar-holic.

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

cheat day :rofl: We ordered pizza hut for lunch :rofl: and I'm thinking of having a sneaky dr. pepper :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

and Stan and I were watching Eat Shrink and Be Merry last night and I now want to try this recipe

https://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipes/recipe.html?dishid=10392

it looks really tasty :munch:


----------



## Tiff

You should! I have the Eat, Shrink and Be Merry cookbook and there isn't a recipe we've tried yet that we dislike!

A really good one was the chili, and the mexican lasagna. Not sure how those would fare on WW, but you could always sub out ground turkey for ground beef.


----------



## Vickie

I'll check those out as well. the show actually does have some pretty good tips :D


----------



## Vickie

I attempted a Dr. Pepper and :sick: It's soooooooooo sweet and artificial tasting I couldn't take more than a few sips :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie :happydance: 

I'm 7pts over today....aaarrrrggghhhhh :hissy: :hissy: Looks like i'll be eating dust up until Wednesday now to make up for failing the last few days :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge, having your meal planned didin't help? :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Not really, the chicken is in the fridge but i still ended up in McDonald's!! :cry: I've been rushing around all day cos we've been and bought Madison's cotbed then we ended up in Meadowhall buying some more bedding for it, next thing i know, we've completely missed dinner-time and ended up eating naughty food. I'm SO angry with myself! *sigh* 

Ah well, cereal, 0pt soup and something low in points for tea tomorrow so i can cut back on some points so Wednesdays weigh in hopefully won't be too bad!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: :hugs: It's hard to be good when you are out and about and rushing around trying to get things done


----------



## Tiff

There's got to be okay choices at McDonalds though? I know that a friend of mine figured out that those two chicken snack wraps (ranch) were 5 points for the both of them, so when she was having a MacAttack, that's what she'd get and not feel guilty over the points?

Also, P and I were looking on that site and a 4pc nugget is 4 points, 6pc is 6.5 points, etc etc... maybe have salad instead of fries? Diet pop instead of regular? You could have McDonalds without having to go all out?

I hope I didn't upset you! :hugs: Just trying to offer suggestions so the next time that happens it won't be as bad? :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Yeah it is. I must try harder though, this weight won't shift on it's own :(


----------



## Squidge

Tyff said:


> There's got to be okay choices at McDonalds though? I know that a friend of mine figured out that those two chicken snack wraps (ranch) were 5 points for the both of them, so when she was having a MacAttack, that's what she'd get and not feel guilty over the points?
> 
> Also, P and I were looking on that site and a 4pc nugget is 4 points, 6pc is 6.5 points, etc etc... maybe have salad instead of fries? Diet pop instead of regular? You could have McDonalds without having to go all out?
> 
> I hope I didn't upset you! :hugs: Just trying to offer suggestions so the next time that happens it won't be as bad? :hugs:

Yeah they're is but i never take my eating out guide because i always say 'nope, i'm not eating out' then i end up doing it :dohh: 

I'm just going to stop eating them fullstop, they aren't particularly worth the points that they are anyway. I'd rather have a sandwich from somewhere, sometimes not as nice i know but healthier and less points! 

Thanks Tyff & Vickie, i'm feeling a bit better now i've whinged about it :lol:


----------



## Tiff

Aww hun, no worries! I'm frustrated today too. I want everything that is bad for me, but my weigh in is tomorrow and I don't want to do anything that is going to potentially upset me more. If I'm up tomorrow I'm up, but at least I'll know that its just the nature of things, rather than feel guilt over binging the day before. :)

Tomorrow though, watch out!!! :haha: I'm going to be ALL over crappy stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Don't eat the crappy stuff until after your weigh in then you've got another week to get it off :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Pretty much! :rofl:


----------



## cooney

So Excited! I weigh in tomorrow morning!

Also, speaking of McDonald's, I try not to go because it might just be the worst fast food place out there. (Other places have healthy choices but even the salads at McD's are TERRIBLE) But if my friends are going and I'm with them I usually get a 4 piece chicken nugget happy meal with apples and a diet coke. (No caramel dipping sauce!) I can't remember the points but It's like 225 calories for all of it. They really aren't worth it money-wise or point-wise but if I get it I don't feel miserable and left out.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: today was soooooooooo bad and I'm having chocolate mousse cake to top it off


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> :rofl: today was soooooooooo bad and I'm having chocolate mousse cake to top it off

Thank god i'm not on my own....:rofl: 


Sorry....:haha: back on track tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: today is my cheat day (since I weighed in this morning) I'll do better tomorrow and next week hopefully! :D :hugs:

Tiff good luck for your weigh in tomorrow! :headspin:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Vickie! That's awesome! :)

Squidge - usually if I'm going out, and I know there's even there is the slightest chance I might miss a meal and end up going for fast food, I sometimes try bringing a granola bar or meal bar! Usually just enough to tie me over! Even better if you get ones with lots of fibre!

Been good today!

Breakfast - yogurt cup, 1/3c all bran buds, coffee with milk = 3pts
Lunch - some leftover lasagna = 6pts
Snack - 0pt soup = 0pts (obviously! lol)
Dinner - chicken teryaki stirfry with egg noodles, icecream cup = 9pts

So I still have 6 points left! :happydance:
Gonna have some popcorn and watch a movie in a bit!

Vickie - I'm jealous.. but I'm trying to be very good. Considering seems each week I alternate going up and down... wanna see if I DON'T induldge after I weigh in, if I end up losing again! fingers crossed!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: natalie I'm sure I'll get to a point later on where I can't have these cheat days


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, I'm still gonna have them! :rofl:
But I just wanna see if that's part of the reason I'm going up and down every other week... if I still gain this weigh in on Thursday, I'll continue having cheat days!!! 
It's just upsetting to gain every other week, trying to figure out WHY!!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: well I hope this gives you some answers :hugs:

a couple of weeks ago when I lost 1 pound I'm pretty sure I was retaining water (pre-PMS) and that affected my weight loss


----------



## Tiff

I've done well today too! :happydance:

breakfast: 1/2c egg creations and cheese: 3 points
Lunch: 250ml tomato garden veggie soup and a cucumber sandwich: 3 points
Dinner: Spaghetti Sauce with crushed tomatoes and light parm cheese: 1 point

Snacks: cinnamon hearts, popcorn and a hunk of raw cabbage (I freaking LOVE raw cabbage!): 4 points. 


My popcorn varies, the Orville Reddibaucer (however you spell it) is only 1 point per 40g, but my No Name Popcorn is somehow 3 points for 50g. :shrug: Made the No Name stuff so decided to go with their label. 

I still have 10 points, might have some more cinnamon hearts before bed. :shhh:


----------



## Tiff

Aaaaaaaaand down two pounds! :happydance: Which came as a total shock, I did NOT think that I was going to lose this week!

:wohoo:

Although the days where I STS or went over were the days that I was dipping into my flex points. Wonder if that was the issue? Although the flex points are there if you need them, right? I am now at the weight that I could not get past to save my life! Now the fun begins to see if I'll get past it.

Well, that and 159. Haven't been lower than that since before I started gaining weight with my pregnancy. :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Tiff!! :happydance:

I find the days after my cheat day are usually the worst (I generally stay within my flex points all but the one day of the week).


----------



## Vickie

We had the spaghetti squash left over for lunch today Natalie and it wasn't bad! I warmed it up in a sauce pan with a bit of water over medium heat and stirred it pretty often :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff! :hugs:

I've done well today, had cereal for breakfast and had a late dinner/tea so i'm pleased with that. Roll on another good day tomorrow!

:)


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Glad you've had a good day Squidge :D


----------



## Jkelmum

Not counted points but also not really cheating I am ill ethan is ill i have been busy and my diet as gone out of window this weekend i will be bk on it tomorrow , and i will try and update in here more often :) xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you and Ethan feel better soon


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm back from my Cruise...I have not been following WW at all during the last 10(ish) days and have eaten my fair share of waffles, omelets, muffins(oh my how many muffins I've had!), fries, burgers, chips...you name it I have eaten it...
will be hard going back to eating low point foods tomorrow.
One thing is for sure though...I have missed eating vegetables!

Can't wait to go shopping tomorrow and cook a big batch of soup again.
Will give a weight update sometime this week but my sneaky weigh-in right after my return said I was up 4lbs, could be worse really...but we'll see in the morning


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Rainbow welcome back!!!

How was the cruise? Did you get to eat at Chilis? *jealous* :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Tiff!!!! 

Squidge - glad today went better! :)

Bang on my points right now - dinner was 14 points, and I hardly even like the meal! :(

Breakfast - banana, yogurt, coffee with milk. = 4pts
Lunch - Shrimp pizza ( english muffin halved, salsa, 1/2 shrimp ring, 1oz cheese) =5pts
Snack - All Bran Bar = 2pts
Dinner - Roast beef, mashed potatoes, peas, carrots, corn, 2 yorkshire puddings and a bit of gravy = 14 pts


at 25 points, so hoping I don't crave anything. Gonna take a sleeping pill soon (haven't slept decent in ages) and hoping I'll be out like a light for the night! LOL.


----------



## Vickie

hope you get a good nights sleep Natalie :hugs:

for me today: 1/2 cup egg creations, mushrooms, 1/2 ounce ham, 1 ounce cheese 3.5 points
1 cup spaghetti squash 0 points, 5 cajun wings 8 points :rofl:
turkey burger & grilled tomatoes 10.5 points :D

oh and some popcorn earlier 1.5 points


----------



## Tiff

I 'cheated' today and had 2 beers with my dinner, but I still managed to only eat my alloted points for the day. :) Although feeling a bit peckish, I might go and have some veggies to tide me over until the morning. 


:)


----------



## v2007

Had a very long day today, me and OH have been raging at each other and by 10pm i had only eaten 11 pts, so ive had to cram 3 WW carrott cakes and MullerRice and a banana. 

All upto date now, bloody men. 

Welcome Back RAinbow. 

Serina hope you and Ethan are better asap. 

V xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: V sorry to hear you had a rough day :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Morning ladies.
Well done Tiff and Vickie :thumbup:
I hope you both feel better today serina :hugs:

I ended up in mcdonalds yesterday :dohh: but stayed within my points and I'm being super good so I really hope I lose something this week.


----------



## Tiff

Yay for staying in your points!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Vickie

Good job staying in your points pinky! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Vickie, did you notice a problem with your tracker last night? For awhile I wasn't able to save anything. It wasn't that big of a deal as I leave the window open on my laptop during the day, but I was curious if you had the issue too.

:)


----------



## Vickie

no I didn't have any problems, I keep mine up throughout the day as well, just easier that way :lol: what time was it?


----------



## lady3

I've joined ww now! Just started this morning. I'm only doing the internet one as the meetings intimidate me. I have a few questions though. What happens if I don't finish all my points for the day? Do they rollover to the next day? Are those part of my cheat points for the week? Also, how big is a "portion" or where would I find that info? ie. I cooked a recipe today that said to add 1 medium portion of potatoes. I took that to mean 1 medium potato. Am I right?

Have read back a few pages and you are all so supportive that it's making me even more motivated. Can't wait to see some results. Oh, and I cooked the artichoke and red pepper fritatta for lunch today and it was delicious and one 3.5 points! I didn't even know that low-fat cheese could be so good. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome Lady!
I *think* your points in the UK program roll over, but you'll have to wait for one of the UK ladies to come and answer! The US/Canadian program is different!
Good luck, and we're definitely a very supportive group of ladies! :)

How many points do you get each day, and what day is your weigh in??


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Lady3!!! I am only in my 2nd week of doing WW, but I'm seeing results! I can't help you with the info as your system is different from ours. I think you guys can bank points. We can't here, but have flex points to work with. :shrug: So different!

Any questions about recipes ore low point food ideas just ask! I got some great ideas from the ladies on here. :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: Nat.... JINX!! :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

So far so good today - that being said, it's only 10:19am! :rofl:
Didn't snack at all last night, so bang on the points yesterday! :) Proud of myself, just drank a lot of water, and had a pop for my treat!

As for today, breakfast was an english muffin and 1T of peanut butter.. Not my normal breakfast, but I didn't want anything but egg creations, and I forgot to pull another carton outta the freezer so I didn't have any thawed! :( 

Just got off the bike - did another 20 minutes! :) The bike itself says I burned 100 calories in 20 minutes, and did 7.5miles (I think it's in miles and not km) Which is good - did a little faster than I normal go! Also set the fan up infront of my so I wasn't getting so hot! And I definitely noticed a difference in myself, so I'm going to have to continue with the fan!!! Tiff - does your bike say how many cals? I trust the speed, time and distance obviously... but when I used a calculator on the internet, for my weight, at 20 minutes, and I said moderate (which was 9.9-13.9 miles per hour) which I figured is what I did considering I did 7.5 in 20 minutes.... it said I burnt 248 cals! I like that number better!!!! Any insight for me?? I know you're the biker in the group! :)

Oh, and the ODO on my bike says 45!! :) Had it for less than 2 weeks! And no one else has really used it! I'd say I'm doing pretty good compared to how I used to be (always on my bum! lol)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Lady! As the others have said I think the UK system banks points, but you'll want clarification from one of those members for how it works because it is different here :) When I find recipes that say 1 medium potato or 1 medium potato portion I do the same as you for serving size :thumbup: Hope you like the program :hugs:

Well done Nat! :happydance:

So far for me today I had 1.5 pieces of french toast at 2 points :D probably having a sandwich for lunch and than I'm going to attempt a healthier version of lasagna for dinner :D


----------



## lady3

Awww. Thanks for the welcome girls. :flower: This is the first time I've ever tried anything like this. I always thought it would be a lot harder to understand points and portions than it seems to be (she says after 1/2 a day....:blush:)
I get 23 points a day and am hoping to lose 15-20 pounds by August. My weigh in day is on Sunday. 

I used to do an awesome exercise class (one of those military bootcamp ones). I loved it and went all the time. But I think I went too much and have done my knee in, so am looking at other ways to get healthier as I can't do any exercise atm.


----------



## Vickie

Lady I used to feel the same way! :hugs: I was so sure I couldn't do it that I never bothered trying. But now that I am doing it I find it really simple for the most part! :D I was also worried that I'd do it and not lose :blush:


----------



## Panda_Ally

WI tomo didnt go last week so def going to gain!!! Hope its not too much!!! xxx


----------



## Tiff

lady3 said:


> Awww. Thanks for the welcome girls. :flower: This is the first time I've ever tried anything like this. I always thought it would be a lot harder to understand points and portions than it seems to be (she says after 1/2 a day....:blush:)
> I get 23 points a day and am hoping to lose 15-20 pounds by August. My weigh in day is on Sunday.
> 
> I used to do an awesome exercise class (one of those military bootcamp ones). I loved it and went all the time. But I think I went too much and have done my knee in, so am looking at other ways to get healthier as I can't do any exercise atm.

I started on 23 points a day, went down to 22 after my first weigh in. I found it really hard for the first week, but I've noticed that I can go for longer periods of time now that I'm not stuffing my face full of junk and crap that doesn't do my body any good!

:rofl: 

You're going to do great!

Good luck at your WI, Panda!


So I made a "grilled" cheese today. It was okay. Normally I butter each slice of bread and then fry it in the pan with cheese. I used that Blue Menu cooking spray (1 sec spray on each slice) then used processed cheese slices. It definitely did the trick! It wasn't as greasy (read: yummy) as a regular one but really hit my craving for grilled cheese sandwhiches! I bet I could get reduced fat cheese slices which would work oh so much better, and only use 1 slice instead of the two that I did.

So:

2 slices of bread - 1 pt
2 slices of cheese - 3pts
Cooking spray - 0 pts
2 tbs ketchup - 1 pt

Not too shabby! Will have to find a way to make it less points, as I love me some grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with weigh in tomorrow Panda!

Tiff I've got some tips for you will type when Hannah lets me :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Can't wait!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Today i have been out for lunch but hadnt eaten breakfast so i was as good as i could be at franky and bennys

Lunch 
ceaser chicken salad 10points
tea 
ww chicken curry n rice 4/half points 
frozen ww chips 2p

weigh in tomorrow x


----------



## Vickie

good luck tomorrow Serina :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Tiff for the cheese slices which ones are you using? Kraft (I think) makes a fat free cheddar cheese slice. not sure how many points for two, it is one point for one (will try and check later for you). Ketchup--Blue Menu ketchup is 0 points per 2 tablespoons!! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for those weighing tomorrow :hugs:

I'll be so glad when it gets to wednesday evening and i can get weighed and find out just how bad i've done. I really have been awful this week. I just want to start afresh. I'm definitely in for a gain this week. I'm going to have a sneaky peek on the scales in the morning and see what that says.

Wish i had the willpower you girls have :lol: I must say though, i find it much harder doing it this time round now i've got to work round Madison. You can guarantee when i sit down to something to eat she'll start crying so either it goes cold or just goes to waste then i end up picking at other stuff....:dohh:


----------



## Vickie

Squidge Hannah is much much much older which makes it easier imo

:hugs: You can do it though, just have to be more careful, maybe have some easy to eat foods around? Can you possibly have OH watch her for part of a day so you can cook some meals and freeze them? (or he can cook them :lol:)

my day:

french toast: 3 points
turkey sandwich & 18 reduced fat pringles: 8.5 points (the pringles were 3 points on their own though :rofl:)
lasagna & bok choy: 8 points

which puts me at 19.5 points so far, will have a skinny cow treat later or some popcorn :D


----------



## Squidge

He's out most of the time either at uni or work :( I've decided i'm going to put my housework on hold when she's asleep and do cooking instead...:haha: 

I can still do housework when she's awake because she loves to watch and look around at me but i wouldn't have her in the kitchen with me. I've moved a few ready meals from the freezer upstairs to our downstairs one for a quick meal if she's on one again so that'd help.

I guess i'll just have to try and time her :haha: It is hard trying to diet whilst having a baby but i can't use that as an excuse. I have to do it!


----------



## Vickie

honestly the first few months I don't know how we got anything done and I had a lot of support from Stan! :hugs: 

I've also had to learn to let some things slide so that the more important ones (eating is at the top :lol:) get done :D


----------



## Tiff

I was oh so bad tonight! :blush: Had a couple of handfuls of the Party Mix (with pretzels, cheezies and ringolos), a few more handfuls of chips with an amazing guacamole dip and some pringles. Mmmm.... :munch:

I don't even know the point values that I ate! :shrug: I'm going to shoot high though and say around 14 points or so? I don't think it was that much, but better to aim high, right?


----------



## Vickie

I'm not sure I don't eat guacamole. Can you work any of it out on the online thingy? might give you a rough idea


----------



## Tiff

Hmmm... I'm going to shoot for around 6 tbsp of guacamole, so about 6 points or so... the chips... Chips: I know I didn't eat 16, but I definitely had more than 8 or so, 7 points and the handful of Humpty Dumpty Party Mix= 3 points.

Soooo around 17 points or so? That seems about right. Hello Flex Points!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Hope you enjoyed your cheat day ;) 

Guacamole isn't to bad! I thought it might be higher than that!


----------



## Tiff

I wasn't taking big scoops of it for that very reason! :haha: But at least it was good fats! 

I am very much enjoying my cheat day! It ain't over yet! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

you still have a few hours left (well depending on when you go to bed :rofl:)


----------



## Vickie

Morning all! I hope everyone is having a good day so far :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

hey all :wave: apologies for my absence, we're having some shit personal time atm :( anyhoo, how is everyone doing?

i lost 4lb last week, which i was thrilled about, but had a treat or too over the weekend :dohh: but back on it fine yesterday, though today i'm straving :dohh: 

anyone finding the 0point/sugar free jelly good?? it's been my saviour this week :lol:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Carly I hope everything is okay :( :hugs:

Well done on 4 pounds! :happydance:

I still don't know what this sugar free jelly is but I'm sure someone over in the UK eats it on here :rofl:


----------



## v2007

Well done Carly, low fat jelly is brill ihave 4 portions in the fridge, keeps me more than happy. 

V xxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie - I think it's jello!! lol. We have it here too! You can make your own outta the packets, and Jello has a refrigerated version. My mom constantly eats it when she wants something sweet but can't afford to have points! LOL.

Yesterday I went over by 2pts
Breakfast - English muffin with 1TBSP peanut butter, milk in coffee =5pts
Lunch - Sandwich with 2 slices WW bread, 2 slices deli turkey, 1 tsp mayo, 1/2oz cheese, mustard, onion and a choclate chip cookie! = 8pts, 4 pts for the cookie alone! lol.
Dinner - 1 1/2c spaghetti squash, 1/2c spag sauce, 3 meatballs, 2 slices garlic bread, coleslaw = 10pts
Snacks - 1/2bag popcorn, crispy minis = 4pts


----------



## nataliecn

Oh! and Today (since I'm a day behind and forgot! LOL)

Breakfast I had my breakfast burrito (low fat tortilla, 1/2c egg creations, salsa, 1/2oz cheese) for 3 pts, and ofcourse milk with my coffee! So a 4pt breakfast! 
Going to be a very low point day here I think - mostly because I am having leftover spaghetti squash for lunch, so it'll be a very low lunch! Need it after yesterday! lol.


----------



## Tiff

Would that be Jello, Vickie? The sugar free kind is like 10 calories a serving, with 0 fat and fiber. :)


----------



## nataliecn

Tyff said:


> Would that be Jello, Vickie? The sugar free kind is like 10 calories a serving, with 0 fat and fiber. :)

The way you phrased that sounds like you're answering a question on a game show or something! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

sure sounds like it's jello! :D

I had an omlette for breakfast, will have leftover lasagna for lunch which is like 7 points :rofl: and we're doing bbq chicken (found a bbq sauce that is 0 points for 2 tbsp!), crescent rolls and some kind of veggie


----------



## nataliecn

I thought all BBQ sauce was, pretty sure mine hits 1 pt at 1/4c or something... coulda sworn that's what I read somewhere.. must go investigate!


----------



## Vickie

when I worked out some of the points myself on another one it was higher :|


----------



## Tiff

nataliecn said:


> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> Would that be Jello, Vickie? The sugar free kind is like 10 calories a serving, with 0 fat and fiber. :)
> 
> The way you phrased that sounds like you're answering a question on a game show or something! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: I wish! Then I would win something! :rofl:

The individual sugar free jello cups are pretty good! They were my saviour when I was pregnant and wanted something sweet as well. Might have to go and buy some. Yum!

Although I am inept when it comes to making jello myself. I can make jello shooters no problem, but to actually make a bowl of jello I always get that thick yucky layer of :sick: in the bottom of the bowl! No matter how often I stir, or follow the directions completely its still there. 

NO idea what I'm doing wrong. :haha: My Mom can make it and doesn't get that thick layer of yucky jello carpet, why can't I? :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: it's been a very long time since I last made Jello! I wonder what Hannah would think of it :lol:


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - you can buy the cups at Wal-Mart for $2! It's a pack of 6, near the yogurt section!! There's not as many flavours, I personally love the Cherry Pomegranate. So yummy! That's what we get because I don't eat it every day, so I don't wanna risk it going yucky in the fridge!


----------



## v2007

Lets all have Jello. I wonder if the UK Jelly tastes different to US Jello. 

V xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: it's quite possible! ;)


----------



## nataliecn

Well, for lunch I had 1 1/2C spaghetti squash, 1/2C spag sauce. So 1pt! :rofl:
I did whta you suggested Vickie - mind you I guess you're reasoning for not microwaving could possibly be the lack of one? :rofl: Actually, I have to know, why is it you don't have a microwave? Any specific reason!?

Anyways, the real purpose... I sprayed some PAM, threw a bit of garlic in the pan, and just sauteed the squash and the sauce. Was quite yummy! :) I think next time I'm going to throw some shrimp in too! They're very low in points, and they are my favourite! lol. But I didn't have any thawed.

So I'm at 5pts for the day! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Because they are expensive :rofl:


----------



## v2007

My orange Jelly has set, r u jealous Vickie lol. 

V xxxx


----------



## Vickie

ummm no :rofl: sorry


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl:
That makes sense.
I don't know that I could live without one.!


----------



## Vickie

we never used the one we had in the old place much anyways so we really didn't miss it


----------



## embojet

Our jelly tastes the same over here! Love it! forgot to say yesterday.... I lost 2 pound :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Embo!! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done PB & Embo :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

way to go embo!! :yipee:

yep sorry vickie, jelly = jello - i buy it powders, make it up with boiling water and then top with cold and put it in the fridge to set. maddi however hates it, she wanted some, so i let her try and she spat it out :rofl: shes never done that before! though james hate's it :dohh:

my day today:

breakfast - special k 1.5
lunch - jacket potato 2.5, margarine 0.5, low fat cheese spread 0.5 jello ;) 0
dinner - chicken tikka 4.5, brown rice 5
snack - ryvita's 2, choc mousse 2
milk - 2

i'm just craving chocolate atm :blush: i'm due on :grr: and thus, i would quite happily give up all food and just eat chocolate :blush:


----------



## Squidge

I'm looking forward to weigh in tomorrow so i can find out how much i've gained then get back on it!! 

Got loads of sugar free jelly to make up too :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

WI today :( Gained 1 1/2 lbs!!! :(

not so great!!! I'll be back to tracking on here from tomo and hopefully lose next week finger crossed!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Squidge

I'll tell you what i've gained tomorrow Panda to make you feel better :haha:

good luck for this week :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck with weigh in tomorrow Squidge

:hugs: Panda, you can get back on track this week :)

ugh I made some peanut butter chocolate chunk cookies for Stan (WW recipe) but I don't like PB! I DO however like chocolate and sneaked a few pieces :dohh:


----------



## lady3

Ok, day 2..... 

I had a coffee with milk and spoon of sugar in it. Is that 1 point??? (Can't seem to find it on the list....)
Lunch- pear and leftover frittata- 4.5 points
snack- had a meeting after work with little starters (tiny hamburger nibble, a couple of french fries, a couple of chips, 1 fried cheese thing) and 2 glasses of red wine- I estimating high at 15 points
dinner- baked haddock- 2.5 points

Went over by 2 points, but like I said, I think I estimated high and I had 1 point leftover from yesterday, so not too bad.

I haven't really felt hungry. Does this mean that my points are wrong? Or is it just that I'm eating healthier rather than stuffing my face with crap food like I did before. Don't know how I'll lose weight though when I'm not starving myself. 

Congrats to the people who had a good weigh in, and for those that didn't, this is a whole new week, so good luck! You'll do great.


----------



## Vickie

I don't usually feel hungry either now! Even though I eat lots, it's all healthier and more filling! :) (well most)


----------



## Tiff

I was crap today and had a burger and fries at the soft play place. :( :cry: I feel SO guilty now! Even though I still have more than enough flex points I still feel like crap if I eat anything bad for me.


----------



## Vickie

:( one bad day is not going to hurt you! Just remember to get back on track tomorrow and the rest of the week. Maybe you can make a low point dinner like spaghetti squash or something to off set it?


----------



## Tiff

I had a craving so we're doing spinach and cheese stuffed shells, with cucumbers and balsamic vinegar for a side. I guess its because I had a bad day yesterday too. Even though I still have my flex points I'm still worried that if I eat anything bad, its going to be bad for me.


----------



## Vickie

that's a pretty low point (and filling) dinner

I always feel really guilty when I cheat, especially if it's not on my designated "cheat day"


----------



## Vickie

you'll still lose weight as long as you stay within your points but I think that using flex points might slow down some of the weight loss? at least that's how I understand it, you can not use them to boost your weight loss


----------



## Tiff

That's what I'm thinking too.

I didn't ride the bike yesterday, but that's the first day since I started WW that I haven't done it. So I always have activity points left over as well. I'll just have to be super good the rest of the week. I normally am, but man these two past days I really did cheat and then some!

:blush:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Embo!
Panda - next week is a whole new week! :)
Squidge - good luck tomorrow!!!
Tiff- everyone has off days, sometimes you'll have a bad week. It's totally expected, and sometimes you don't have much of a choice! Don't beat yourself up over it!


----------



## nataliecn

Well, last night ended with a little too many rice crisps... not sure how many I had to be honest, I had 8 points left though, so it's pretty close! :rofl: Oops! The good thing is, after I ate them, I talked myself out of going upstairs for more food.... so major binge avoided.. Phew. 

Gotta be extra good today - tomorrow is weigh in! I just KNOW I'll be up. Even though I've done over 1 hour on the bike, and over 1 1/2 hours of walking this week - which is more than previous weeks! But - since week 3 for me, every other week has been a gain, so I'm expecting it! If I DONT gain, then I'll be more shocked than anything!

Andrew hid the scale on me this week... :rofl: So I really don't have a clue what way the scale is going! haha!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: He hid the scale? too funny :rofl:

good luck for tomorrow!

I need :coffee: woke up at 6 for some reason and couldn't get back to sleep :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

I've been up all night... again. :(
I toss and turn, all night. Saw every hour last night, just can't sleep these days.. yet right now, I could TOTALLY go to sleep. Even tried a sleeping pill the other day (not a store bought one, and heavy duty prescription one from my mom) and it didn't help. I duno whats wrong with me! :(
Why couldn't I have this problem when Grady was getting up in the night still?? lol. now that he's sleeping through, ofcourse I have to be up right??


----------



## Squidge

4.5hrs to go till weigh in for me :? I had a sneaky peek on the scales this morning and it's showing a 5lb gain :shock: :? :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie have you talked to your doctor?

Good luck Squidge, you never know your scales might be off? Good luck today with your weigh in!

Has anyone else found that their tastes have changed since starting WW. Like foods we ate before that I loved now I can hardly stand the taste of :wacko: Though I guess it's a good thing :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Haven't. She's useless! lol.

Also - no change in tastes for me.. Noticed I enjoy MORE though.


----------



## Tiff

I'm the same as Nat. The food tastes even BETTER now, because I barely eat it. :wacko: The only thing that has changed is the guilt factor. Before, I never felt guilty with what I ate. Now, I feel like crap because I 'caved'.

Can't say I'm a fan. :(


----------



## nataliecn

Same here.. and then it almost creates a downward spiral... especially since I'm an emotional eater, so once I get upset about the one little cheat, I almost go into a full on binge.


----------



## Vickie

:shrug: I wonder why mine seems to have changed. There are still some things I really like but other things I've gone totally off of


----------



## Tiff

That's great though, Vickie! :hugs: Losing the taste for things is a great motivation for keeping going! I haven't tried all the things that I used to like, but the few things I did still taste super good.

:rofl:

But yeah, I'm the same as Nat. I get upset because I cheated, then I feel like there isn't a point and I might as well go all out. Although I haven't been doing this as long as Nat has. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

well I still like my chocolate and pizza and chicken wings :lol: but dr. pepper and macaroni and cheese are out


----------



## cooney

I'm down 8 more lbs, so 36 total! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Fantastic Cooney! :wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

WTG Cooney!
Vickie - Pop I can never give up, but I have always done diet... So I haven't had to cut it out... I bet the sugar would taste kinda gross to me if I did have it again though! And man I love Mac and Cheese! :rofl: You need to find an ADULT version of it with yummy cheese!!! We have it in a few meals, I just don't eat much of it!


----------



## RainbowMum

After a rocky start back on WW I finally had a good day today, just in time for my pre-cruise weigh-in tomorrow to figure out how much I gained[my girlfriend told me to wait because of water retention during the flight and whatnot...and also because she said she didn't want me to kill myself from the shock :nope: ]

Anyway, today I had:

*Porridge 3.5 Points
*Fruit 1 Point
*Soup and a wholewheat roll with extra low fat soft cheese 4 Points
*mixed nuts dohh:) 3 Points
*'Omelette'(1 Egg+2 eggwhites and veggies, no cheese) + another wholewheat roll with margarine 6 Points

=17.5 Points so far :happydance: I was going to try and stick to 18, but I feel like I need a small snack sometime between now and bedtime, so might have to be 19(out of 21 allowed)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Sooo points today 

tea 1/2 
Biscuit 1 1/2 
pasta salad 7 
kinder bueno 7 
take away pizza ?????

Over my points today!!! 

Umm must try harder lol


----------



## Squidge

:cry: 

I'm back where i started, i gained 6lb. Am i ashamed, annoyed and angry at myself? YES! Could i have tried harder? YES! 

I've let myself down but there's nothing i can do now, the damage has been done. I've come home, looked in the cupboards/freezer at the food i've got and now i'm going to write a menu for tomorrow and i'm going to bloody stick to it!!! I've told my OH to be MUCH firmer with me, he's agreed. He's even set my treadmill back up for me, bless him :) 

I'll be posting my daily menus on here, if that's ok? I also write down what i've had on my tracker that i've got, that way, i've got 2 ways of knowing what i've had! 

Jeez, so cheesed off. New day tomorrow, i want atleast 4lb of next week!!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Squidge I gained this week too and i know i was good , so lastnight i had a curry and started a fresh today 

toast 1p
no lunch
pasta steam thingy 3p
ww tuna mayo sandwhich 2points
lots of free pop


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Serena and Squidge!

Squidge, feel free to post anything you want in here! :flower: That's the whole point of this thread, to use it how you need it. We're all here every step of the way. :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Serina and Squidge. Of course you can post your meals in here! The thread is here for us to offer support for one another and for us to be able to support ourselves by writing things down etc. if need be :hugs:

well done Cooney.

I won't even go into my dinner :haha: it was bad :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

okay so I worked out what I could of my dinner and it wasn't tooooooooo bad. 21 points BUT I earned 10 activity points walking around today for 2.5 hours :wohoo:


----------



## Tiff

That's great Vickie! :wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

What do you mean 21 points isn't TOO bad?! :rofl: I consider that TOO bad... :rofl: That's like a whole days worth in one meal!! SILLY!!! 

Well, actually went DOWN this week. I nearly shat myself when I saw the number... Considering this is the week I've been seeming to go up! But I'm down 3.1. :wohoo: Can't believe it! Puts me at 26.6lbs gone so far! Yay!

:hugs: Squidge and Serina!


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Well done Nat!!!! :wohoo: 

It isn't that bad considering the 10 activity points that she earned today, so that's more like 11 points or so? :haha: That's how I took it at least!

I'm not sure how my WI will go. This is the first time that I've ever really dipped into my flex points. Even though I know they are there to eat for whatever reason I have it in my head that if I do, I won't lose. We'll see come WI day! :haha:


----------



## ald

Please can I join this thread? I plan to start WW at home from tomorrow, so will put my meals in daily.

I would ideally like to lose 1 stone quite quickly so I can start ivf and then the rest slowly. I have PCOS so I know it is gonna be difficult but I have to do it!


----------



## ald

Wow that is step 1 done I guess, I have watched this thread from the start and followed it through but only just had the guts to start!


----------



## nataliecn

:hi: ald!!!


----------



## ald

Please could somebody advise me if there is an easy qay to do butternut squash, when I was trying to peel/cut it up the other day I almost lost all my fingers, they are soooo hard. But the soup was lovely!


----------



## Tiff

I think you can cut it in half, scoop out the seeds and place them cut side down in the oven. It'd be much easier to scoop out that way!

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah, I made butternut squash fries from a recipe Vickie here from the group gave me!
And I cut the top and bottom off, then cut the squash in half length wise, scooped out the seeds, and then peeled it carefully. and then I cut strips, but if you're doing soup, I guess cubes wouuld be easier for you!


----------



## pinkycat

:wave: Ald- I cheat and buy butternut squash diced in a bag from tesco to add to soup :blush: I have pcos to and its harder to lose but you can do it.

Well done on losses and :hugs: to panda and squidge( sorry if i forgot anyone, this thread is loooong) 

My WI is tomorrow and i have been soooo good but still don't think i have lost :shrug:


----------



## nataliecn

Good luck pinky!
Off I go to jump on the bike! I think that's the only reason I did so well this week! Lots of bike time, and going for walks with Grady. Must keep it up!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, and pinky, I don't consider that cheating! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

21 is bad Natalie but like Tiff said with the 10 activity points I earned it was more like 11 which I didn't think was to bad :winkwink:

:hi: Welcome Ald! 

Well done Natalie on your loss! :happydance:

Good luck for your WI pinky :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck to those weighing in tomorrow :hugs: 

Welcome ald :wave: 

So far so good today, going to make some more 0pt soup in a bit when Madison's settled down :)


----------



## Vickie

glad to hear your day is going well so far Squidge :)


----------



## nataliecn

Oh dear. I was craving a chocolate chip muffin, so I figured I'd get one since I've already weighed in.. now that I'm home and calculating it out, it was a 10 point chocolate chip muffin!!! :rofl: Damn you Tim Horton's!!! :rofl: 
Guess I oughta be careful for the rest of the night! Oops!


----------



## Tiff

They need a shaking fist smilie in here. I suppose the hissy one will have to do.

Damn you, Tim Hortons! :hissy: 

I resisted my serious craving for a sausage mcmuffin at McDonalds this morning. That was crazy hard, I freaking LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Tim Horton's foods are sooooooooooooooooo fattening!

I had a blueberry muffin this morning and made a tortilla pizza for lunch (funny aside Hannah keeps saying pizza pizza--translates into piece of pizza :rofl:)

still feeling kind of hungry though so might make some popcorn later :)


----------



## nataliecn

Oooh! Tiff - I have a recipe from The BIggest Loser for their version of the sausage patty, but with turkey, pork or chicken instead... and if you made it with your own stuff, you could have a WW version! :)

https://www.prevention.com/health/weight-loss/diets-getting-started/biggest-loser-recipes/article/9c69385a75ed5110VgnVCM10000013281eac____


----------



## nataliecn

I had NO idea they were that bad!!! Now i do... won't be doing that again. 
On the bright side, with the tea I got, I won a free coffee! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: For free coffee!

I bought a WW cookbook yesterday, forgot to mention it :)


----------



## RainbowMum

so I weighed the dat after returning from my holidays and was up 4.5lbs, 4 days later on my official weigh-in day I'm still up 3lbs. Could have been worse really considering what I ate, so I deserved the gain...but hopefully won't be too long to get rid of those 3lbs again.

Today I had
porridge with blueberries:4 Points
Yogurt:1.5
roll with cheese&turkey 5.5 Points
Pretzel:3 Points
Quorn, Potato, Veggies 4 Points

I'm at 18 already :( 3 more until I reach my daily limit :(


----------



## embojet

So I just ate.................... a whole packet of jaffa cakes :blush:. SOmehow I'm just under my points for the day though, but still hungry!


----------



## v2007

Evening ladies, just come back from WI, i lost 7.5lbs :wohoo:

V xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow hope the weight comes off quickly!

I have no idea what a jaffa cake is :rofl:

Well done V on your weight loss! :happydance:

Hannah and I are eating popcorn. Stan told me the other day that he wanted to try to use my blow dryer to pop the popcorn :rofl: he figures it is the same thing as an air popper :haha:


----------



## pinkycat

Rainbow- I would be really happy to only put on 4.5 if i had been on hols :hugs:
V - thats a fab loss :thumbup:
vickie - a blow dryer to pop popcorn- that made me laugh:rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Points tracking!!!! 

Galaxy 5.5 
Ham and Cheese pasty 11.5 
Lasange 7 

Total points - 24!!! 2 over but atleast im closer than i was yesterday!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Woo go you V!!! thats amazing!! 

Was that loss all in 1 week??? x


----------



## v2007

Panda_Ally said:


> Woo go you V!!! thats amazing!!
> 
> Was that loss all in 1 week??? x

Panda, yes it was. Water weight but i dont care. :haha:

V xxx


----------



## lady3

Hi girls. Congrats on the losses and for the ones who have gained, it's bound to happen, we just can't get discouraged and give up, right? Reading on these boards about people who go over their points, or have a bad week, but then get right back on track help me stay motivated to keep it up, even if I might have a bad week here and there. 

Welcome Ald. :hi: I've only just started this week too. Good luck with it. I have found some of the meals really good. Even my other half tonight complimented the chef. 

I am right on target for my points today, and in total I have 1 point leftover for a messy girl's night tomorrow. Not a lot of give...... I'll have to stick with vodka and soda and stick to low point meals to let me have a good night out! :thumbup: Any alcohol that is 0 points?!?


----------



## Vickie

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=98041 we're trying out this recipe tonight :)

there are some really good WW recipes out there :)

not sure about no point alcohols


----------



## nataliecn

V - great loss! That's wonderful! I have a question, not sure if you've answered it before - but what kind of differences do you deal with since you're pregnant and on WW? I can see by your ticker you have quite a bit to lose, so is that why it's deemed safe to be on a diet? I know in the books it says if pregnant, you have to talk to them about it to deem whether it's "okay" or whatever they think! Just curious! :)


----------



## Vickie

I'm looking through this cookbook I bought and found a cheeseball recipe that I want to try. Now I just need someone to come over so I can make it :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Did alright today! :thumbup:

Breakfast - Maple Cinnamon oatmeal (had to eat up the last few packets), coffee - 3.5 points

Lunch - Grilled cheese with ketchup - 3 points

Dinner - Gilled cheese with ketchup, 250ml healthy request soup, skinny cow ice cream sandwich - 6 points

Snacks: Yogurt, popcorn, cabbage, nutrigrain bar - 4 points

For a grand total of 16.5 points today. Normally I'd eat a bit more as I have the points but trying to make up for my really crappy 2 cheat days I had. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Well done Tiff! :)


----------



## v2007

nataliecn said:


> V - great loss! That's wonderful! I have a question, not sure if you've answered it before - but what kind of differences do you deal with since you're pregnant and on WW? I can see by your ticker you have quite a bit to lose, so is that why it's deemed safe to be on a diet? I know in the books it says if pregnant, you have to talk to them about it to deem whether it's "okay" or whatever they think! Just curious! :)

Its my sisters who is pregnant:winkwink:

But i did do WW when i was pregnant with Taylor. I had 24 points a day and an extra 3-5 for baby, on average i lost 1-2lb a wk. 

But because i as already overweight i was encouraged not to gain any more, in the end i gained 12lb and Taylor as 8 n a bit so i didnt gain that much. 

when i went back to WW after having Taylor i actually weighed less that when i originally started so wasnt too bad. 

V xxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

So yesturday Ethans birthday and i swear i had 60 points :shock: burgerking i had a small whopper thingy had 19 points the chips was 8points :( then chinese at for tea cos it was late when we got back oooooooooopppps i need 0point soup


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: I don't think I'd be able to keep on WW if I had a birthday party at Burger King to go to either!


----------



## nataliecn

V - Oops! I didn't even notice the sister part.. :blush: Oops! 

Fast food is hard - even the "healthy" options at most restaurants are still huge amounts of points! Sometimes you're better off with a burger over a salad! Pretty bad! Don't be hard on yourself Serina, especially since it was a special day being Ethan's birthday!


----------



## Vickie

agree with Natalie, Serina :hugs: it was Ethan's special day, try not to get to upset over it. Concentrate on the present, I'm sure you'll do much better today :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

Yay 1.5 off for me today :happydance: My scales usually stay the same till the morning of WI or the day before then it all comes off at once, its really strange.

Serina - Im sure a naughty day won't do much harm. I will be the same next saturday Laura is 2 and we are having a party, I will definately (sp) be having some cake


----------



## Vickie

well done pinky!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Yay Pinky! :wohoo:

Got my Zero Point Soup all made, which is great. 

Another interesting (to me) fact about popcorn:

I figured there was no difference between kernels. Browsing through Zehr's when I started I noticed the Orville R. popcorn kernels only had like 0.5g of fat, whereas the No Name had 2g. To me that's a huge discrepancy. I mean its unpopped popcorn... how can one have more fat than the other? 

I've now gone back and forth between the two popcorns. I always weigh my amount so I can get the most ( :blush: ) popcorn per sitting. The Orville stuff is 1 pps (point per serving) and the No Name stuff is 3. :shock: But the one thing I noticed is that the No Name stuff is heavier than the Orville brand. I thought I was imagining it at first, but its true! 

I get much less if I use the No Name versus the Orville. I know you guys are sick of my popcorn musings, but I found it interesting. And annoying tbh, because of COURSE the Orville stuff is crazy expensive.

:dohh:


----------



## Vickie

hmm I've not looked at the bag, not even sure which we have right now but I have a feeling it's the No Name one because we're cheap :rofl:

how expensive is the Orville one?

so far for me today is going well!

Muffin : 4 points
8 baby carrots: 0 points
turkey sandwich with cheese: 6.5 points
for dinner we're having leftover lasagna: 7 points with baby bok choy (which is zero points but I use 1 tsp. of olive oil to cook it so that will add 1 point)

which will put me at 18.5 points used for the day (though there will more than likely be a 2 point snack in the evening :lol:)

I don't know how I keep coming so low under my points now but it seems to be happening more days than not


----------



## Tiff

Well done, Vickie! 

The Orville stuff is around $4-5 for 850g. It comes in a plastic container. The No Name stuff is like $1.99 for a kg. 

:hissy:


----------



## Vickie

wow that is expensive! :( strange how there's a 2 point difference in it :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

so I think someone was asking about potato serving size?

I was reading an article and it said 1 medium potato is about the size of a computer mouse :D

the article is actually pretty interesting https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=35951&sc=3021 I had no idea potatoes were so healthy for you!


----------



## Tiff

I know! 

Stats for Orville: Per 7.5 cups popped (40g) - Calories: 150, Fat 1g, Fiber 7. So that equals: 2 points (oops! off by one!)

Stats for No Name: Per 1/4c (50g - or 5 1/2 cups popped) - Calories: 180, Fat 2, Fiber 7g. Points: 3

But its totally true with my other post. The Orville stuff pops lighter. I have an old plastic ice cream tub that I swap out for the metal bowl on the scale. 40g of the Orville is almost overflowing, whereas with the No Name there is still an inch or so of space left in the top of the tub.

I'm meticulous when it comes to getting the most for my points. Part of me would rather spend more and get more popcorn for less points. :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hi girls!! 

Not counting points to day!!! 

It was my last day working at this place and my mentor, he took my out for lunch to a chocolate cafe that makes homemade choccies and melted choc drinks!! :cloud9:

It was like heaven!!!


----------



## Vickie

Chocolate cafe sounds divine!


----------



## Squidge

Well done all of you :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

Got to sleep in today so didn't eat as much as I usually do when I have to get up early for work ;-)

Alpen Bar-1 Point
mixed nuts/berries-2 Points
Omelette(1.5P) and Sandwich(5.5P)-7 Points
WW Pizza-6 Points
soon to have a Skinny Cow Icecream or a 100kcal bag of 94% Fat Free Popcorn-1.5 Points
=17.5 Points :)

going out with a bunch of friends tomorrow night, I better have lots of soup for lunch to make up for the high calorie dinner I will be having


----------



## Vickie

good luck for tomorrow Rainbow!! I do the same, try to eat low point breakfast and lunch when I know I'm going to be really bad for dinner :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I found a really great recipe for weight watchers friendly meatballs. I love the Zero Point Soup, but I find its lacking a little sumthin' sumthin'. 

The recipe called for extra lean ground beef, but I subbed ground turkey instead.

1lb extra lean ground beef (or chicken, or turkey)
1 egg (I used egg creations, 3 tbsp and 2 tsp equals one egg)
1 cup quick oats 
1 package dry onion soup mix.

Preheat oven to 350F
Mix all ingredients together. (I hand kneaded to make sure the onion soup mix was distributed evenly)
spoon out small balls, about 1 tbsp sized. (I used a Tbsp to measure) roll and place on baking sheet. 

Bake for 15-20 mins, or until the inside is no longer pink. 

2 meatballs = 1 W.W. Point

The point value is with using beef, and an actual egg. Not sure what it would be with the turkey and egg creations. 

They really aren't that bad at all! The thing I love about ground turkey is that it takes on the flavour of whatever is being mixed with it, so it really tasted like the onion soup mix, which is really tasty! If you aren't an onion fan, you don't need to put the soup mix in.

Yum!


----------



## v2007

Ive started using Quorn as there is barely any points in it. 

Katie and Mollie and even Shauny love the 'chicken' nuggets and the sausages are gorg. 

How are we all today/tonight ladies. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

Tiff you can build that recipe on the recipe builder of the online thing and it should give you points per serving :thumbup: sounds pretty good!

AND I found WW cakes at Rabba of all places, it was in the frozen aisle with the McCains things. Going to look elsewhere for them, not sure what the price at Rabba was but they do generally run higher than other places

I don't even really know what quorn is? :blush:

doing good here, we went out for a walk with Hannah which was nice. And dinner is nice and simple tonight since it's just leftovers :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I tried using the recipe builder but it wasn't overly accurate. As per the package, 100g is 3 points (worked it out), I weighed 100g and that's 5 meatballs. 

If I used the recipe builder, it averaged out to 2 meatballs being 3 points. :wacko: I think that's like what Natalie was saying, how they use 3 national brands and average it out. I think I'll go with a point per meatball. Better to aim high, right?

:haha:


----------



## Vickie

hmm that's odd, when I've used it my points went higher than what I was looking at said they should be :dohh: :rofl: 

and yeah if there are two points values I always try to go with the highest if I'm not certain :D

we're going to attempt to make an angel food log roll cake tonight


----------



## RainbowMum

v2007 said:


> Ive started using Quorn as there is barely any points in it.

I've eaten so much Quorn since starting on WW...I rarely even have 'real' meat anymore, too high in points.
Only when I'm cooking for my GF and me will I use chicken...she's not really into quorn and with a BMI of 17 she doesn't need to lose any weight :wacko:


----------



## Jkelmum

So Ive been really naughty two days in a row :blush: i need to get back on the horse so to speak Ive planned breakfast and lunch no idea about tea tho

Breakfast 2 ww toast with lowfat spread 2points
Lunch ww tuna mayo sandwhich 2 points
snacks ww bar 1 n half point and low fat crisps 2 points
so I wil have 14 points for rest of day and save 3 points :)


----------



## ald

Good morning all,

I have a confession to make - I didn't start WW yesterday :dohh: there was still too many yummy foods in the house and hubby came home from a week away and wanted to take me out for a meal!

So I have started today, I'm allowed 21 points but going to try and stick to 18 points for now. I have company staying next week but once they have gone I'm going to go to the gym 3 times a week as well!

Will update later with how things are going :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Good luck today Ald!

Is it bad that I want to change my weigh-in day weekly? :blush: P's shifts move forward by one day each week. So, this week he's off on Tuesday morning, next week he'll be off Wednesday morning, the week after - Thursday morning.... so on and so forth. I don't like having my weigh in day on a set day as it doesn't work if I want to have some of my flex points. :blush:

Well, it would... but I wouldn't have a full week to be 'good' and make up for it. Is it cheating to change my weigh in day forward a day each week? Technically I'd be weighing myself every 8 days instead of every 7.

It doesn't seem bad to me, but then again I'll rationalize anything if it means I can have some yummy food! :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

weighing in every 8 days is ok, but if you have a bad week then an extra day of a bad week woundnt be good!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I have no food in the house what so ever!!!! I'm not going food shopping on a weekwnd either sooo well we will have to go hungry!! :rofl: 

The man has gone away this weekend so just me and holls :cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck Ald!!

Tiff I don't know that it's bad :shrug:

Panda I have no choice I have to hit the stores today :rofl:

and weigh in for me today.....................I lost three pounds :shock: the weight loss thing is going to get onto me for that :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Wooo :happydance: well done vickie!!! How much is that in total so far??

Does anyone know how many points are in ribena???


----------



## Vickie

24 total now :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

I tried looking up ribena on my online thingy but nothing came up (of course the points for us would probably be different anyways :wacko:)

:hugs: Serina I hope you have a better day today, it sounds like you've done well so far :D


----------



## Tiff

I was doing great today until the inlaws brought Tim Horton's breakfast. :dohh: So 12 points later on top of the 3 points I already had for breakfast. 

:haha: Ooops!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I love the Tim Hortons breakfast sandwiches


----------



## Panda_Ally

Wow how long u been doing WW vickie???? That put we to big shame!!! 

I been doing it since beginning of november and still only 16.5 lbs down!!


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: well done vickie :yipee:
i lost a 1lb this week - was thrilled as had a big loss the week before, and i have a few naughty days this week, plus it's af :dohh:
so onwards and downwards for me, i'm desperate to lose the next 1/2 stone now!
how's everyone finding the weekend?


----------



## Vickie

Saturdays are my worst day hands down, which is why I changed my weigh in to Saturday morning :rofl: We're usually out visiting people or running errands

well done on your pound PB! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Panda_Ally said:


> Wow how long u been doing WW vickie???? That put we to big shame!!!
> 
> I been doing it since beginning of november and still only 16.5 lbs down!!

I think this is my 8th week? I have A LOT to lose though :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie & PB!! :D 

I've forgot to keep reporting in here :dohh: I was quite a few points up yesterday but i'm back on track today. If you was about 20pts up (i know :blush:) would you just carry on rest of the week having your normal 20pts or would you drop a few and say have 17/18 until next weigh in day which is wednesday? 

I've had Branflakes for breakfast then had WW shepherds pie and added some extra baby potatoes (150g) and some gravy for dinner. Very nice it was. I've never thought about adding extra potatoes or anything to a WW meal, bulks it up very nicely and it only came to 6.5pts!! I'm full now. 

So, 9.5pts eaten today so far :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today,

2 x slices of toast with olive spread - 2 pts 
shapers choccie bar - 1.5 points 
stir fry 6 points 

so 9.5 point today and i'm full to the brim.... its my first good day this week so if i keep this up and i'm lucky i might lose something!!


----------



## Tiff

Doesn't matter Vickie! Loss is loss and you're doing a great job! I wonder if its because you're coming in so low with points? :wohoo: Either way, amazing!!!!


----------



## Vickie

I don't know Tiff? :shrug: could be though I feel like I'm eating all the time!!

Squidge I don't try to come in under when I go over for the day but we do have flex points here so those get used....


----------



## Panda_Ally

I've been goggling for ages and i still cant find the no of WW points in ribena?? 

I guess its 0 points then :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

I found this, which has the nutritional info for Ribena. :)

Judging by the nutritional info: For a "Really Light Blackcurrant" it'd be 0 points, by our calculator. Do you have a calculator to figure out points?

:)


----------



## ald

I really need to increase my water intake and going to try and drink more. How much would you say 1 glass of water is, half pint? Then I will try and drink 6 glassed a day!


----------



## ald

Vickie said:


> and weigh in for me today.....................I lost three pounds :shock: the weight loss thing is going to get onto me for that :rofl:

Thats great Vickie, well done xxx


----------



## Vickie

I think it would depend on the size of your glasses? I think ours are 12 ounce glasses and I drink probably 5-6 of those a day


----------



## ald

Tyff said:


> Good luck today Ald!
> 
> Is it bad that I want to change my weigh-in day weekly? :blush: P's shifts move forward by one day each week. So, this week he's off on Tuesday morning, next week he'll be off Wednesday morning, the week after - Thursday morning.... so on and so forth. I don't like having my weigh in day on a set day as it doesn't work if I want to have some of my flex points. :blush:
> 
> Well, it would... but I wouldn't have a full week to be 'good' and make up for it. Is it cheating to change my weigh in day forward a day each week? Technically I'd be weighing myself every 8 days instead of every 7.
> 
> It doesn't seem bad to me, but then again I'll rationalize anything if it means I can have some yummy food! :haha:

I don't think it would matter if you had an 8 day week, surely it is still better to eat healthy over 8 days then not at all IYKWIM . I can't see it being a problem xxx


----------



## ald

My daily points are:

B - None (didnt get up in time :dohh: )
L - WW Spag 3P
D - German restaurant - Starter - Mushrooms and toast 1P, Cabbage salad 1 P, Main - Pork in mushroom sauce and a few fries 10P
Snack - Special K bar - 1.5P
Beer - 3P

Total = 19.5 points (more then I would of liked but still within my daily range)

Water - 6 glasses


----------



## Vickie

as long as it's in your daily range it's good :)


----------



## Squidge

I need to start drinking more too! I've only had 3 glasses of juice today (don't like plain water so stick a bit of juice in it). I forget, as silly as that sounds. 

My menu for tomorrow: 

B - Branflakes 
D - WW Soup & maybe a slice or two of bread 
T - Pork Casserole with yorkshire puddings 

Going to try and cut back on a couple of points each day up until weigh in day on Wednesday. Now i've got to hope i stick to the above for tomorrow!!


----------



## Vickie

I always forgot to drink when Hannah was little :rofl: it just wasn't high on my priority list


----------



## Vickie

Tiff how do you swap activity points for your flex points?


----------



## Tiff

As far as I can tell by the site, you can't. :wacko:

From what I saw, you only dip into your activity points when your flex points are gone. Which conflicts to what my friend was explaining to me back in the summer when I un-officially tried weight watchers. 

She said that if you earn 4 or more activity points then you should eat at least two of them to avoid your body going into starvation mode. 

:shrug: Doesn't make sense to me, personally.


----------



## Vickie

:( even when you click on the activity points it says "points swapped" in one area :| silly to not allow you to actually swap them


----------



## Squidge

Do you ladies in Canada have the same as us with something called set points? :? I think it's like you can have as much meat (ie, chicken, pork or whatever) in one setting and it's just 5pts? I think that's how it works, i'm not sure? 

Hopefully one of the UK ladies will know if you don't have it...:?


----------



## Tiff

Something similar, I think. I remember seeing an article about it, but I didn't quite understand it. But something like turkey, chicken, beef ect are 5 points regardless of portion (within reason)?


----------



## Vickie

^I didn't know that


----------



## Squidge

Yeah that's right Tyff. I've just been searching WW site though (UK one) and noticed it's only for when you're having a meal out at a restaurant! Bugger...:haha: 

Was going to do a pork casserole for dinner tomorrow but 450g of Pork (would be between 2 of us) is 19.5pts :shock:


----------



## Tiff

Pork is pretty fattening. What if you swapped turkey for pork? :)


----------



## Vickie

really that many points? Pork is usually a lower point meat??? well lower than steak :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Vickie, I found the link:

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/plan/int/planguide_12.aspx


----------



## Squidge

I took the pork out the freezer before pointing it so it'll need using now :cry: We'll just have to have 150g each and i'll have to load it with carrots and onions :lol: Though, 150g is 6.5pts!! 

*makes a note to point meat before actually taking it out the freezer to defrost* :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Plus, i didn't think it'd be that much seen as it's got no fat on it (doesn't look like it has anyway) :? It's leg steak, not like bone and just fat...:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: We generally stick to chicken because it's low in points. and we eat a lot of pasta dishes now :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

what cut of pork is it?


----------



## Squidge

Think i'll have to get some more chicken in too! We've got beef, lamb, pork, pork mince & turkey mince but ran out of chicken...:lol:


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> what cut of pork is it?

Just says 'pork leg steaks' :?


----------



## Vickie

:| I tried looking it up on mine but the online thing wasn't overly helpful

I don't eat lamb so don't know how high in points it is. 

I do use mince turkey and chicken but I haven't found any yet that says "white meat only" or "no skin added" I've read that it's much lower in points than the one I've been using


----------



## nataliecn

I have been so bad the last 2 days.. my god.. I definitely will have gained this week, unless I jump on the bike now and don't stop to breathe/eat/sleep, etc ... 

BAH! MUST BE GOOD tomorrow!!!!

Too lazy to read back the last 7 pages, hope everyone is doing good! Congrats on any losses this week! :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Morming all!!! 

Another day another 22 points!!! 

I'm getting fed up now, i jst want this weight gone!!!! Holiday in 28 weeks!! The bikini countdown has begun!! I'm determined to wear a 2 piece and not look huge against my very very skinny friends!!!


----------



## Tiff

Soooooo sick. :( I don't think points will be an issue today, I don't have much appetite for anything. :sick: 

Didn't go over points yesterday, I also attribute that to me being sick. Already having 15 of my 22 points gone by 9am is never a good thing. :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Hope you feel better soon, Tyff :hugs: 

Well, it's nearly 1.40pm and i haven't even had breakfast yet :rofl: I've already done 3 loads of washing/drying and tidied the back room (as much as i can whilst OH is working in there anyway :lol:). Plus, Madison went back to sleep at 7am this morning after her bottle so we had a nice lie-in until 11am :D 

Off to get some toast now then make some sugar free jelly later on :) 

Oohh Panda, it's 28 weeks till i go on holiday too! What date are you going? Where you off to? :)


----------



## Tiff

:sulk: Jealous of your holidays! :haha:

Where are you all going? :) My parents have rented a cottage up on a lake. That'll be nice, although we can't stay overnight as they only have one crib, and apparently my brother and SIL have already claimed it for my nephew. 

It isn't that far from home, we'll probably go up for a daytrip and that's it. :)


----------



## Squidge

We're taking Madison to Turkey for 2 weeks :) 

Everyone says she's spoilt already....:shrug:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff hope you feel better soon

Panda & Squidge you can do it!!! Good luck losing the weight for your holidays :) And yep I'm jealous here too :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Mmmmm my Pork Casserole smells sooooooooooooooo good :D I've loaded it with carrots/onions as they're 0pts :lol:


----------



## Vickie

mmm we're going to attempt to make home made cannelloi today should be interesting :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

:haha: Good luck!!


----------



## Tiff

Mmm, canelloni! Did you buy the canelloni pasta? I've made the entire thing from scratch before (made the pasta, rolled it ourselves). Pain in the ass! We've made homemade (fresh) pasta, and gnocchi as well. 

Can you tell my mother is Italian? :haha:


----------



## Vickie

no we looked for the cheat they used on Eat, shrink and be merry but couldn't find the right pasta :| soooooooooooooo if we can't find it at Rabba or No frills Stan wants to make the pasta :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Make it from scratch!!!! It tastes SO much better!!!! :munch:


----------



## Squidge

Make your own Pasta? :shock: I wouldn't have the patience for that :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

It probably does but that means I have to watch Hannah because he can not cook and watch her :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Hmm, yeah I see. I'll even volunteer to clean the kitchen/dishes if it means I get out of Claire duties for even a little bit. :haha: :blush:


----------



## Vickie

same! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Glad I'm not the only one! :rofl:


----------



## pinkycat

Well done on losses :thumbup:
Im having a stressfull day cos Laura is ill :growlmad: 
Having a good weekend so far but AF is here and I NEED chocolate. Must keep away from it cos when I start eating it I can't stop!


----------



## RainbowMum

UKers...anyone know whether I get 10g or 20g of dried rice for 1 Point?

*******

edit so apparently it's 30g/1Point
:)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Pinky, hope Laura feels better soon


----------



## Squidge

Pork Casserole time now...thank goodness! I'm staaaaaaaaaaaaaarving :haha: 

Still waaaaaaaay within points today too which is a complete bonus!!


----------



## RainbowMum

So far today I had:
soup with one slice of dry bread=2 Points
rice crispy treat=2 Points
spinach&chickpea curry=4.5 Points
wasabi peanuts=2 Points

=10.5 Points for the day so far, which is good as I need to make up for pigging out last night


----------



## Squidge

Well that was yummy :lol:

So today, i've had: 

Toast (x2) and butter - 2.5pts 
Pork Casserole - 13.5pts 

16/20 :D


----------



## Vickie

well done Pinky and Rainbow! :happydance:

For me today:

breakfast: Omlette (.5 cups egg creations, 1 ounce 2% cheddar cheese, 1 slice chicken bacon, mushrooms) plus 1 3/4 cup OJ equaled 8 points (4 of those were the OJ though :rofl:)

lunch: tortilla pizza (1 whole wheat tortilla, 1 ounce part skim mozzarella cheese, mushrooms, 3 grape tomatoes) plus romaine lettuce with 2 tbsp fat free Italian dressing and 2 tbsp blue menu parmesan cheese equaled 3.5 points

dinner: (not had yet but this is what we're having) Cannelloni 10.5 points, baby bok choy + 1 tsp. olive oil equals 11.5 points 

which leaves me at 23 points for the day, will use 2-3 more for dessert

I'm trying to get closer to my points target since I keep coming so far under and WW advises against that (hence the OJ this morning :rofl:)


----------



## ald

Pork casserole sounds yummy!!

So today I have had:

B: Special K bar 1.5P
L: Alpen bar 2P, WW Mini hoops 1P
D: Chicken, mushroom and rice with mushroom sauce 13P
S: Bite of dh bread roll .5P
Total: 18P

Water: 8 glasses so far


----------



## RainbowMum

ald said:


> D: Chicken, mushroom and rice with mushroom sauce 13P

yum, I forgot to buy fat free condensed soup, or whatever it's called, to make chicken with mushrooms. 

They sell a few Alpen bars over here that are 1 & 1.5 Points, make great snacks.

Still trying to figure out what to have for my evening snack as I have a few points left and don't want to go to bed hungry even if I could 'save' 10.5 Points that way[obv. not really advisable]


----------



## Panda_Ally

Squidge said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Tyff :hugs:
> 
> Well, it's nearly 1.40pm and i haven't even had breakfast yet :rofl: I've already done 3 loads of washing/drying and tidied the back room (as much as i can whilst OH is working in there anyway :lol:). Plus, Madison went back to sleep at 7am this morning after her bottle so we had a nice lie-in until 11am :D
> 
> Off to get some toast now then make some sugar free jelly later on :)
> 
> Oohh Panda, it's 28 weeks till i go on holiday too! What date are you going? Where you off to? :)

I'm off to portugal with the girls! They all graduate uni this year so were going to celebrate!! (i would have graduated then tyoo but i had holly so i'm a year behind them!!!) Should be a good girly week!! althought im already feeling guilty for leaving holly even tho i know she going to have a fab time on holiday with her nana and grandad xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

BTW gone waaay over point again today!!! I will be a miracle if i loose or even sts this week!!! 

My hearts just not in this diet anymore!! I need another kick up the ass to get back on track!!!


----------



## RainbowMum

Panda_Ally said:


> BTW gone waaay over point again today!!! I will be a miracle if i loose or even sts this week!!!
> 
> My hearts just not in this diet anymore!! I need another kick up the ass to get back on track!!!

Neither am I...I might have to start going back to a couple of meetings as they really kept me motivated. Think it's being meassured by a stranger that helps...


so far I've only had 11.5 Points for the day but tomorrow I'm sure I will struggle to eat any less than 18 as I'm back at work and have to be up at 6:30am


----------



## Squidge

*gives a hugggeeeeeeeeeee boot up the backside to Panda & Rainbow* :haha: 

I don't need one today, i'm still on track with a few points spare :D for a change :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda & Rainbow I hope you find the motivation to get back on track. Remember it's well worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

LOL thanks!! 

I'm doing the dreaded food shop this afternoon as i have a 'study day' off uni. I'm not going to put ANYTHING unhealthy in the trolley!! Just loads of friut veg and other healthy yummy things!!


----------



## pinkycat

Squidge can you kick me up the bum 2 please? :haha:
Im not going 2 WI at the meeting on Friday cos Jamie (hubby) is off work so we can go shopping and get ready for Laura's party on Sat, so I keep thinking I can be a bit naughty :winkwink: 
Must behave myself :blush:


----------



## Panda_Ally

*kick up the bum pinky* 

I got WI tomo and i'm dreading it!! I don't wanna gain 2 week in a row!!!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Ladies! 

Sorry to hear your hearts aren't in it anymore. :( Any reason as to why? 

I've got my WI tomorrow too. Here's hoping! I know I haven't been overly bad, and with being sick I haven't had the gumption to eat bad stuff, so stayed within my points range. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pinkycat

Thanks panda :haha:
Tyf- i know what my problem is- Im getting impatient, I have been doing it for 13mths and seem to have been *nearly there* forever but Im determined I will do it.
ETA GL with WI panda and tyff x


----------



## Vickie

*kicks pinky* behave now! :lol:

good luck with weigh in tomorrow Tyff and Panda!

Panda remember to eat before you go shopping (something healthy of course) so that you aren't tempted by the bad stuff :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Panda & Rainbow I hope you find the motivation to get back on track. Remember it's well worth it in the end :hugs:

I know why I'm doing it-to get healthier before I attempt to get pregnant(and gain some of the weight back *ha*) so it is keeping me motivated most times.

So far today I had:
Porridge-3.5 Points
Alpen Bar-1.5 Points
Soup&2 Crumpets(Warburton ones have 1.5P each) 3.5 Points
=8.5 Points
****
still to have:
Nakd Bar(afternoon snack)-1.5 Points
more soup(needs to be finished off today and only a tiny bit left, probably not even half a point worth) 0.5 Points
Spinach&Chickpea curry 4.5P
=6.5 Points

=15 Points total meaning I still have some left for an evening 'treat' which will probably be some popcorn:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

sounds like you're having a good day Rainbow! :)

you're so close to your goal now :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> sounds like you're having a good day Rainbow! :)
> 
> you're so close to your goal now :hugs:

I am :)

Thanks,sadly it was only one of my 'short term' goals, but have edited ticker with my final goal. It's about another 15lbs to get to the weight my doctor wants me at for a 'healthy BMI' 
Sounds do-able until the end of the year.

Are you having a good day so far vickie?


----------



## Vickie

you've come so far!!! and done really well, truly an inspiration for me because I have around 80 more pounds to lose before reaching a healthy BMI :)

I'm doing good so far today 

I had a muffin (4 points) and OJ (2) points for breakfast
having leftover cannelloni (5 points for one) and salad (0 points) for lunch
dinner we're having stirfry but I've not yet worked out the points for that yet :)

I'm really trying hard to get closer to my 28 points, am finding that harder though as I'm just not generally hungry after my three meals plus an evening snack :|


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Vickie! The more weight you lose, the lower your points will be and it won't be so much of a struggle to eat them all. You've adjusted your eating habits (which is great!) and aren't needing as much now. Amazing how it works eh?

There are days where I can get to 5pm with only eating 10 points or so. Although I'm finding thats happening less and less as I like my snacks. :haha:

Doing well so far today, had coffee and some apple and cinnamon oatmeal for breakfast!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I went shopping (and ate before i went, thanks vickie) and it was packed!!! I forget the supermarket !! No one around there works, there all on social pfft!!!!! 

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd rant oveer!!! Man i hate food shopping!!!


----------



## Tiff

We were the same, going on a Monday or a Friday with all the seniors. I have nothing against the elderly in general, but I have everything against entitlement issues. The people there were just plain RUDE.

One elderly couple was completely blocking an aisleway. Claire was having a meltdown and I just wanted to get past them to grab what we needed and go home. Of course they were in the middle of the aisle! So I waited for a bit in front of them, all they needed to do was move off to one side as their cart was blocking one direction and they were blocking the other. They didn't move, and when I politely said "excuse me" as I tried to get through they actually GLARED at me!

:grr:


----------



## ald

Why did I start WW on a week that I am eating out loads .................well I guess there is never a good time lol

How many points would be in a panini? I can then add some on for turkey and sauce oh and a handful of fries!!!

Tonight I'm going to compenstate with a salad, and cooking dh a apple and pear cumble (he can have ice cream as well), I'm just going to have the apple and pear stew as the crumble mixture is so high in points (18 in one packet, ouch)

And to those who are feeling the need for a kick up the bum - just think how good your going to look when you get to your ideal weight, how comfy you will be on a hot holiday and what nice tops you will wear in the summer - it will be worth it!!


----------



## ald

Panda_Ally said:


> I went shopping (and ate before i went, thanks vickie) and it was packed!!! I forget the supermarket !! No one around there works, there all on social pfft!!!!!
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd rant oveer!!! Man i hate food shopping!!!

Did you get some nice healthy snacks and food though :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda I feel that way to when we're out shopping. We try to go super early to miss the crowds! Helps that we generally only do a big shop once a month and than a few smaller ones to stock up on veggies and milk and bread every other week or so. I hate when people won't move and are obviously blocking the entire aisle :wacko: oh and one classic moment where some guy ran Hannah over because he didn't see her :grr: luckily he felt quite bad about it and kept apologizing or he probably would have been told off by me :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Ald, there really isn't ever a good time to join I don't think. you have to do a huge adjustment in your eating habits which can be difficult in the beginning. the first week/two weeks for me was by far the hardest!


----------



## v2007

Helloooooooooo ladies, how are we all. :flower:


Ive just made a 8 pt cottage pie, i was starving and it was gorgeous. 

Panda, i hope you got sum nice stuff. 

Vickie, how are u??

Tyff and ald :wave:

V xxxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: V! I'm doing well :) Just finished lunch, I was starving too :rofl:

how are you doing?


----------



## Squidge

Oops, was doing sooooooooooo well until we ended up in Pizza Hut :dohh: Dread to think how many points i've had. I was looking at a good loss on the scales this morning too when i had a sneaky peek :dohh:

Well, back on the wagon tomorrow and will even go on the treadmill to try and lose some of the calories i've consumed tonight :blush:

Tomorrows menu:

B - Branflakes 
D - WW Soup/slice of bread 
T - something with Lamb


----------



## Vickie

depends on how much and what you ate at Pizza hut? granted none of it is super healthy but some is okay-ish :lol:

I just had some popcorn for a snack (2 points)--trying to get my points up and worked out dinners points so I'll be around 5 under for the night. Will have an evening snack so that will put me at only 2-3 points leftover :thumbup:


----------



## Panda_Ally

lol i go loads of healthy snacks and yummy food, buuuut i got some chocies as a treat and i've now nearly finished them :dohh: i'm sooooo weak!!


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> depends on how much and what you ate at Pizza hut? granted none of it is super healthy but some is okay-ish :lol:
> 
> I just had some popcorn for a snack (2 points)--trying to get my points up and worked out dinners points so I'll be around 5 under for the night. Will have an evening snack so that will put me at only 2-3 points leftover :thumbup:

Hmmm...all unhealthy stuff :dohh: Let's just say i'm 22.5pts over :cry: Oops! 

Ah well, i'd better get running on the treadmill tomorrow, never mind a brisk walk cos that's what i was thinking :rofl: I'll keep tomorrows points to a minimum.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I think i just wont eat tomo and maybe just maybe if im lucky ill STS!!


----------



## ald

My menu - Day 3

B - Special K bar - 1.5P
L - Turkey, Mayo Panini 9.5P, Fries (only a handful though) 2P
D - Salad 0P, Apple and pear stew with a hint of crumble 4.5P
S - 2 hovis crackers 2P

Total - 19.5P

Water - 2 glasses (must do better, but spent the afternoon in pub drinking diet coke)


----------



## Squidge

Panda, i may do the same :haha:


----------



## Vickie

skipping an entire days eating isn't good!! :hugs: 

I can't buy the bad stuff for treats because I'd eat it all if it were here. On my cheat day I try to buy things that we don't get the rest of the week but in small portions so I'm not loaded down with leftovers

sounds like you had a good day Ald except for the diet coke bit ;)


----------



## ald

Because I was eating out mainly I really had to have a guess on points so I may be under or over (e.g. the mayo and panini I really didn't have a clue) I'm not really sure! I'm going to have a good day tomorrow just incase, lunch will be beans on toast and for dinner we will have pasta in a tomatoe sauce.

Panda - at least if the goodies have gone, you can't be tempted for the rest of the week, so you can draw a line under them and say tomorrow will be a better day. You really can't eat nothing though, it's not healthy your body will go into starvtion mode. Maybe try and eat a few less points then you are entitled to for the rest of the week. :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Good point Vickie. You aren't supposed to go below 14pts on any day apparently.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I do it every tuesday before weight in!!! Bad i no, but i used to not eat for days at a time!! 
I might have a boots shapers lunch and thats it!!


----------



## Tiff

So did my weigh in, and I lost two pounds! :wohoo: So total weight loss for me is 10lbs. Although I got scolded by the program saying that I'm losing too quickly. I suppose that's from my first week but that was all water weight. :haha:

Very happy! Never thought I'd see under 164 again!


----------



## ald

Well done Tyff, that is a great loss :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

6lb down :happydance: my ww leader let me get weighed at her house earlier today as i have no sitter for the meeting


----------



## pinkycat

well done Tyff and serina :happydance:


----------



## ald

wow serina that is fab, well done :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Well done Serena! :wohoo:


----------



## RainbowMum

Well done Tyff and Serina!

I had a sneaky peak on the scales this morning and looks like I may be back to pre-cruise weight on Thursday, so that's good. 

Not having the best of days, Tuesdays and Wednesdays are my stressful days at work with 3 kids under the age of 3 and 1 of them is poorly.

Today:
Shreddies with skimmed milk(grrr) and blueberries-4.5 P
Banana -1.5 P
Jelly - 0P
Omelette and Toast - 6 P
tonight I'll have Pasta - 4P
so that already brings me to 16Points, not good considering I wanted to save a few of my 21allowed points as I'm still making up for the weekend


----------



## Vickie

Well done Tiff and Serina!!!! :happydance: 

Tiff I get in trouble all the time from the online thing :haha: Stan says it's them covering their asses :rofl:

:hugs: Rainbow good job on getting back to pre-cruise weight! If you have to eat all your points today don't fret over it :hugs: better to eat within your allowance than go over right?


----------



## ald

My menu, day 4

B - Special K bar - 1.5P
L - Beans on toast - 7P (I did have the whole tin of beans lol)
D - Pasta in tomatoe dolminos tomatoe and bacon sauce - 6P
S - crackers - 4.5

Total - 19 Points

Water 4 glasses so far


----------



## Vickie

well done so far Ald!! :happydance:

For me I had a blueberry muffin (4 points), OJ (2 points)
lunch was a tortilla pizza, haven't worked out the points but I think it will be 3
and dinner is leftover cannelloni's 10.5 points and some kind of veg


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Rainbow good job on getting back to pre-cruise weight! If you have to eat all your points today don't fret over it :hugs: better to eat within your allowance than go over right?

I know, still feel bad...not so bad that I didn't stuff a piece of cheese toast in my mouth that the 2 year old had left on her plate though ;-)

so today's total:

breakfast-4.5 P
Banana -1.5 P
Jelly - 0P
Omelette and Toast - 6 P
1 Special K bar - 1.5 P
cheese toast - 1 P
Pasta with homemade 0Point sauce- 4P

will need something else today as it's only 7:30pm

I cut out the diet coke today and only had one big glass at lunchtime. Been havin trouble falling asleep the last couple of days and wonde if it's the caffeine...we'll see tonight. Had lots of herbal(fennel) tea instead


----------



## Vickie

well done for the day Rainbow! :)

good luck sleeping tonight! :hugs: So frustrating when you can't sleep!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff & Serina :hugs: 

Still within points today which isn't bad. Missed breakfast because i was too busy rushing about so called at the chip shop and just got a normal bag of chips (was tempted by fish and chips but didn't :D) then after taking Madison for her first lot of jabs, came home and had the WW Chicken & Dumplings meal...was 4.5pts and it was YUM! :)

So, 14/20 so far but will either have some cereal in a bit or just a glass of milk. 

Weigh in tomorrow, hoping for a nice loss!


----------



## Vickie

good luck for your weigh in Squidge!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I lost 1lb!!!!! 

Soooooo happy i thought this week was a total write off!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hows everyone doing??


----------



## Panda_Ally

I just made loads of weight watcher soup!! 2 points a bowl so not toooo bad!!! 

I put too many ingredients in it tho so its like veg in tomato sauce now :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Panda! :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Great job Panda!!!! :happydance:

Its 'cheat' day today! :wohoo:

Although trying to cheat with healthier versions of what I'd normally have... ha ha ha. Made a black bean dip, and having some baked tostios with them. Not too bad! Its a decent sized portion (50g of chips, 1/4 cup of dip) for 5 points. 

Needed munchies for when I'm playing my game tonight! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Tiff! Enjoy your cheat day :D

I just finished dinner :) and still have 5 points for the day, again will use 2-3 of those for dessert later ;)


----------



## Tiff

For anyone near a Zehr's, they have the WW SmartOnes stuff on sale. 2/$5. We bought a few that we can't get at No Frills, and their breakfast stuff. I've been soooo craving a Sasuage McMuffin, but the SmartOnes breakfast sandwich (egg, bacon, cheese on an english muffin) is pretty decent (although NOT McD's :( ) for only 4 points. Paired with some Blue Menu ketchup I'm pretty happy with it!


Didn't do toooo bad on my cheat day! :thumbup: I still have 20 flex points and I earned activity points with all the running around yesterday. :happydance: Yay!


----------



## Squidge

Weigh in, in 6hrs. I feel like i'm on the countdiown :shrug: :lol:


----------



## Vickie

I haven't seen any WW stuff at our No Frills :( 

than again we don't have a microwave (yet :rofl: apparently Stan's cousin has an extra and she's bringing it down for us this weekend!) 

Good luck for weigh-in Squidge :hugs:

hope everyone is having a good day so far?


----------



## RainbowMum

Having an average day so far, 
had an alpen bar before I started work-1P
breakfast(porridge)-4P
banana-1.5P
turkey sandwich-4P
=10.5 so far

Dinner will be Pasta with sauce-4P so still have 5.5 P left for afternoon&evening snacks ;-)

slept a bit better last night so might have to stay off the diet coke on days I'm working and if I want a soda I have to go out & buy 7up free(like Sierra mist/Sprite) as that has no caffeine

I'm carving crisps/chips so might have to get some Walkers Light or something 'guiltfree'


----------



## Jkelmum

well done panda and good luck Squidge x


----------



## ald

My menu today:

B - Special K bar - 1.5P
L - ham sarnie, ww crisps - 4.5P
D - Jacket Potatoe, beans, chicken - 9P

Total: 15P

Not done to bad today because I felt guilty about having crisps last night when I really didn't need them.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm having an ok day so far (for me) 

Breakfast bar 1.5 
ribena 1.5 
WW choc bar 1.5 
bread roll (no butter) 3 
chicken pasta bake 6.5 
WW cup cake 1.5 

total 15.5!! 

So some left over fer a little treat later.... man i really need it today!!!


----------



## Squidge

I lost 3lb! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Squidge!! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

my day:

Breakfast: French toast made with whole wheat bread and using no sugar syrup 3.5 points and OJ 2 points

Lunch: Spaghetti (2 ounces uncooked whole wheat pasta) 1 cup sauce (though I'm sure I overestimated here) and mushrooms 5.5 points

Dinner: Lemon/lime chicken breast with gravy, mashed potatoes, and steamed broccoli 10.5 points

which leaves me with 6.5 for the day


----------



## Squidge

Vickie you've updated the first page saying i've lost 9lb (i wish :rofl:) but i gained 6lb last week so it's only 3lb to date i've lost....sorry :rofl: 

:)


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: ooooooooooooooooooopppps 

probably because I never put it in when people gain weight


----------



## Squidge

:haha: no worries :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well done squidge!!!


----------



## Vickie

I forgot to add the two (ish) tablespoons of buttercream frosting I ate this afternoon :haha: no idea how many points that one was :rofl:


----------



## lady3

Hi ladies! I'm still here. Had my first weigh in last week and I had lost 2 lbs. Whoot whoot. I've now been down with a horrid stomach flu the last 3 days and not had more than 5 points a day (all in ginger ale and saltine/cream crackers). Though not all of those 5 points stayed down. :sick: 

Feeling better today, but didn't go in to work. So far I've had a cup of tea with sugar and half a bowl of soup. I'm not even tracking points. What's the point?!? :wacko:

Anyway, anybody know if I can just change my weigh in day? I'm doing the online programme and I weigh in on Sundays. I've now realised that is the worst day for a weigh in as I spend either Friday or Saturday night cheating my booty off. I want to change it to a Friday (after I've been good all week)


----------



## Squidge

Well done! If you're doing it online you may have to log into your profile, they may be a way to change your weigh in day on there :)

hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I did this with mine too, Lady. Not sure if yours are different from ours, but I went to the weight tracking tab, then where it had my weight listed with my current loss, there's an arrow beside it which brings up a drop down menu if you click on it. It should have what day you'd like to have as your WI day there. :)

Not horribly bad yesterday, but not great either. :hissy: I'm tired of people wanting us to go for dinner like every night at someone else's place. I'm happy to not have to do cooking, but geeez! Although our one friend did her best to make everything low fat for us, it was very good!

It was two recipes out of that Eat, Shrink and be Merry cookbook. The artichoke dip was AMAZING and she did a jerk chicken and ultra low fat apple-berry crumble. So yummy. I overestimated my points just to be on the safe side... but I can feel that I've gained, does that make sense? :( Will be convincing P to go walking with me today to try and work some of my bad stuff off! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Lady hope you feel better soon :(

As Tiff said I edited my weigh in day for pretty much the same reasons to Saturday morning. Sunday just wasn't cutting it for me because I'm generally bad on Saturday when Stan and I are out and about or have people over.

:hugs: Tiff that was nice of your friend to try and make low fat foods. I do understand what you mean about feeling like you've gained, I always feel like that after I've cheated.

Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:

Isn't Nat's weigh in today? Hope she checks in with us :)


----------



## lady3

Thanks girls. I've now changed my WI day to Saturday morning from your suggestions and my sister's too as she's been doing ww for a few months now. Hopefully it will keep me cheating too much on a Friday, but it also means I can go to town the rest of Saturday! :happydance:

I can't remember who brought it up, but I want that artichoke dip recipe. Sounds delicious and that, along with spinach dip are some of my favourite foods!


----------



## Vickie

Tiff mentioned it

Think her friends got it from this show https://www.foodnetwork.ca/ontv/shows/Eat-Shrink-and-Be-Merry/show.html?titleid=106377

not sure if they have the recipe on their website. We tried the cannelloni recipe the other day and it was really good :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I have it in my cookbook! Here it is, its AMAZING!

*The Choke's On You*
_Hot baked artichoke dip topped with crumbed bacon_


Ingredients:

1 can (19oz/540ml) white kidney beans (cannellini), drained and rinsed
1 tbsp freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 can (14oz/398ml) artichoke hearts (not marinated), drained and chopped
1 cup packed shredded light swiss or light monterey jack cheese (4oz/113g)
1/2 cup grated parmesean cheese (she used light although the recipe didn't call for it)
1/2 cup light sour cream (she swapped for fat free)
1/3 cup light mayo or miracle whip (she used light mayo)
2 tsp Worchestershire Sauce
2 tsp minced garlic
3 to 4 dashes hot pepper sauce
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
4 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 tbsp chopped green onion

Method:

Preheat oven to 350F

Puree white beans and lemon juice in the bowl of a food processor until smooth. Transfer mixture to a medium bowl and stir in remaining ingredients, except for bacon and green onions. Mix well

Spoon artichoke-bean mixture into a medium casserole dish that has been sprayed with cooking spray. Sprinkle crumbled bacon and green onions over top. Bake, uncovered for about 25 mins, until dip is hot and bubbly. Let cool slightly before serving, as mixture will be very hot. Serve with baked pita wedges, warm, unbaked pita triangles or multigrain melba toast rounds.

Per Serving (1/3 cup)
Calories: 126
Total Fat: 5.9g
Saturated Fat: 2.8g
Protein: 8g
Carbohydrates: 11g
Fiber: 2.9g
Cholesterol: 14mg
Sodium: 376

Total WW points per serving: 2


----------



## Tiff

Side note: We did the baked pita wedges, and she served the blue corn tortillias with it too. Personally I liked it better with the tortillias, but they are high WW points. This did would be GREAT with the baked tositos scoops, and you'd get "more" as they're better than the other stuff.

:)


----------



## lady3

Is all that food on the Eat, Shrink and be Merry good for you? That pizza looks divine, and this is the first time I've wanted to eat for the last 3 days!!!!


----------



## Vickie

I want to buy some of the baked chips so I can eat some of the dips and salsa etc. :)


----------



## Vickie

it's healthier than other versions lady.

If you're online thing is anything like ours you can take the calories, fat and fibre and enter it in to see how many points it will cost you? that's what I did when I made the cannellonis


----------



## ald

My menu for today:

B - Alpen bar - 2P
L - Chips and sauce - 5P
D - Spag bol - 12P

Total: 19P

Sorry I'm not on much at the moment I have company over until next tuesday (hence the crappy food) so not on the laptop other then to add my menu. Today we went to town and they wanted chips, I only had a handful with some sauce as I felt soooo guilty eating them, but then I didn't want to eat anything else so was starving come dinner time so had a bit extra spag bol! 

Hope you are all doing well and I weigh in tomorrow so will let you know how I am doing tomorrow night.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in tomorrow Ald! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

So I lost 3.5lbs this week, but I was still up by three from my Holiday...I'm still pleased as I am now 12st(and 13.5lbs) ;-) so had to adjust my points(31.5lbs total)

I actually don't know how I'm doing points wise for the day, just have to rite it down and see:

cheerios-3.5P
Alpen Bar-1P
soup&sandwich-4P
Nakd Bar(they're yummy and made of raw dried fruit and nuts, fairly healthy)-1.5P
A few 'goldfish' crackers-1P
Quorn and roasted veggies with sweet potato-4.5P
=15.5P so far, better than I thought :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Evening ladies!! 

Righto! Tracking for the day... 

Breakfast bar 1.5 
Crisps 3 
Quiche 6 
roll 3 
mini ice creams x 2 4 :blush: 

Total so far: 17.5 

Hmmm i dunno what to have for dinner. 

Any suggestions for 5.5 points??


----------



## Tiff

What about a vegetable soup? Not sure, dinner is normally pretty high in points... for us at least. :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I know i been grazing all day so havent really used point effectivly today i did wanna save some for the week end to but i dont think thats possible 

I might have a bit of the soup i made the other day but i just dont fancy it!!!


----------



## Squidge

Good luck Ald. Well done Rainbow :) 

My menu today - i'm well on track...:haha: 

B - missed :dohh: was too busy trying to sort clingy madam out! 
D - WW beef hotpot 
T - homemade Shepherds Pie, Roast Potatoes & Yorkshire pudding

16.5/19 :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Rainbow! :happydance:

hmm Panda dinner is also my high point times, maybe soup or a salad or sandwich>


----------



## Squidge

Ah yes, forgot to say, i also save most of my points for tea so it fills me up for longer and i don't snack later on at night.


----------



## Squidge

I also made 2 portions of Risotto today. 5.5pts each and there seems to be a lot :) Will have some for my lunch tomorrow :)


----------



## Vickie

I have actually never made a risotto but Stan wants to!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I had a ceaser salad for 5 points!!! totally yummy!! My fave!! 

I love risotto but i have never attempted to make one, are they easy??


----------



## v2007

WI day and i lost 4lb, nearly a stone :wohoo:

How are we all my fellow Skinny Minnies. 

V xxxx


----------



## Tiff

Well done on the losses!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Wonder how Nat did at her WI!


----------



## Vickie

well done V!! :happydance:

doing well here :D


----------



## Squidge

Well done V! 

Yep, risottos are very easy! 

Heres how i did it if you want to make some :) 

180g of Risotto Rice - 9pts 
15ml of Sunflower Oil - 2pts 
Mushrooms/peppers/onions/garlic/veg stock/worcestershire sauce/salt/pepper - 0pts 

Fry off the mushrooms/peppers/onions/garlic until slightly brown, add the rice and mix it all together but make sure it doesn't stick to the wok/pan. Add half of the stock and let it simmer but don't forget to stir, keep adding rest of the stock until it's all gone and all the stock has mostly absorbed. Add worcestshire sauce (or whatever sauce you want), salt and pepper as and when you want to. You don't have to use it but i do. 

When it's done, split it into 2 tubs and it'll be 5.5pts each :) 

and that's the short version of it :lol:


----------



## Vickie

my day:

breakfast: 1 cup raisin bran with .5 cups milk & OJ 5 points
lunch: same as yesterday (whole wheat spaghetti with sauce and mushrooms) 5.5 points
dinner: steak, bok choy, and 1 reduced fat crescent roll 10.5 points

7 left for the day, but will use three more for dessert (vanilla frozen yogurt with 1 tablespoon of chocolate sauce)


----------



## Tiff

:dohh: I'm being bad again today. I'm not over my flex points for the week or anything but I *try* to only eat them one time during a day. That's the problem with P having 4 days off... its 4 days more to be horrible! :cry: :haha:

Although WI isn't until next Wed, so I have a good 7 days to work off me being bad... :blush: 

:dohh: Why does food have to taste so freaking good? :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

I only have 10.5 of my flex points left for this week, the Burger King on Saturday really did me in :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well done V!! thats fab!! 

Cheers squidge that sounds easy peasy, ill give it a go next week i think.


----------



## Vickie

quiet in here today!! Hope everyone is having a good one :hugs:


----------



## ald

I lost 2.5lb, in my heart I thought it would be more because this is my first week and I have tried to stay within my points all week, but i am pleased, its a start!


----------



## Vickie

It's a start! :hugs: And you lost, that's what counts, well done! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done ald!


----------



## Tiff

Yay for the losses! :wohoo:

Back on the bandwagon for me today! 

My day so far:

Breakfast: Coffee & Oatmeal - 2 pts
Lunch: Salad with spring mix, celery, cucumber, 2 tbsp FF cottage cheese, 1 tbsp sim. bacon bits (I call them "fakin' bits" :haha: ) - 0 points
Cucumber Sandwich - 2 points

30g Cinnamon hearts: 2 points ( :dohh: )

Dinner will be Spaghetti Squash and sweet potato fries. :happydance: I'm off to find some decent sweet potato fries recipes. :D


----------



## Vickie

let me know if you find a good one Tiff!


----------



## ald

My menu for today:

B: didnt have any
L: Ham toast sanni 4P
D: Greek meal out - a guess at 15P
S: Alphen bar 2P, grapes 2P

Total: approx 23P (daily allowance is 22)

The greek is soooo high in points and I'm out to another greek meal tomorrow at a different restaurant, but have already chosen a chicken type of dish.


----------



## Vickie

wow I didn't know Greek food would be so high!


----------



## Tiff

So I just finished dinner and I've only eaten 14 points today! :dohh:

The spaghetti squash & Sauce - 1 point (for the sauce)
Sweet Potato fries - 2 points (I didn't believe it and double and triple checked the numbers, but its true!) :wohoo:
Blue Menu ketchup - 0
Blue Menu parm cheese - 1 point.
Skinny Cow Ice Cream - 2 points.


----------



## Vickie

it's still early :lol: you can slip some popcorn in there later maybe? 

my day:

breakfast: 1 cup raisin bran with 1/2 cup skim milk (3 points) and OJ (2) points so 5 total
lunch: tortilla pizza (3 points)
dinner: pork chop (5 points), baked potato-medium (2.5 points), bok choy (0 points), olive oil (1 point), becel margarine (1 point), 2% cheddar cheese-1 ounce (2 points), blue menu ketchup (0)

daily used 19.5 though I may have eaten some of the icing when I was making cupcakes earlier so should probably add another 4-5 points to that total :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

My points for today:

B - missed cos me and Madison had a long lay-in :blush: 
D - Risotto - 5.5pts 
T - Spag Bol & WW garlic bread - 13pts 

Snacks - pack of crisps 3pts, 2 WW caramel bars 4pts :dohh: 

25.5/19 but i had some points left over from yesterday so i'm probably only over by about 3/4. I'll make them up for tomorrow. 

Is anybody else having mothers day off? I am but i'm not going to go mad. Have bought a Toffee cheesecake and a couple of other bits so i'm going to enjoy it! It's my first mothers day.....why not :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Mothers day here isn't until May but you can bet I'll be cheating that day or maybe the Saturday right before :lol:


----------



## v2007

Totally fallen of the wagon :cry:

Im so bloody annoyed at myself.

I have got 5 days to rectify it. 

Ive paid £20 for a WW monthly pass, i REFUSE to just piss money away. 

Needed to vent sorry. 

Well done all the losses this week. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: v one or two days isn't going to damage you! 

Just make sure to get back on tomorrow. It does get easier I promise as you get further into it (at least that's what I have found). Also make sure to allow yourself a cheat day every now and than, depriving yourself won't do any good


----------



## Squidge

Agree with Vickie, one day won't damage anything :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

2.5 pounds for me today :)


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Yay!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks!

I hit my 10% lost goal :happydance: so super happy about that

I did get in trouble AGAIN from the online thing though :wacko:


----------



## Tiff

I don't know how accurate that thing is for the scolding. :haha: Like it said to me that I've lost "too much" over the course of 3 weeks, but 6 pounds of that wasn't even weight! It was water retention.

I wouldn't give it another thought. Its just like Stan said, they're covering their butts! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Tiff :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I need to get back into exercising. :( I've barely done any lately as I was pretty sick. I feel like saying a big F U to Mother Nature though. We were both crazy sick while it was nice outside, and now that we're better its total crap outside. :(

I know, I know... Murphy's Law and all that jazz... but still. It ticks me off all the same. :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I think the weather is supposed to be decent after the rain clears up (at least in the plus degrees) so maybe you can get out some next week :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I need a shaking fist smilie. :haha: It darn well better! 

Although super excited! Only 4 more days until Yo Gabba Gabba!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: I'm sure you'll all have a great time! I wonder what Claire is going to think :D


----------



## Tiff

I'm not sure. :neutral: She's so sensitive, watch the second that people start applauding she's going to FREAK! :rofl:

Well, I chose aisle seats for that very reason. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I hope that doesn't happen! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well done Vickie!!! 

I was doing sooo well this week until i went away for the night last night (with ex long story) 

I had full english this moring then had pizza hut this afternoon! I have to be an angel over the next few days if im going to loose this week like i want too!!!


----------



## Squidge

My menu for today:

B - Branflakes - 3pts 
D - Risotto - 5.5pts 
T - Chicken/Wedges - 10pts 

18.5/19 

So looking forward to tomorrow cos i'm not pointing but i'm not going to go too mad either :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I had pizza hut for lunch :blush: and it's already blown my points for the day. and I made cupcakes and brownies for dessert (we have guests coming over and Stan's b-day is Monday so we're getting the bad food over with while we have people here to eat it :rofl:)


----------



## Tiff

Doing well today! :happydance: Its nearly 4pm and I've only eaten 6.5 points!

Breakfast - Oatmeal and Coffee - 2 points

Lunch - Huuuuge salad with cucumber, celerey, 1/2 cup ff cottage cheese, 2 tbsp FF zesty italian dressing, fakin' bits - 1 point (gotta love it! the only points was the cottage cheese)

Mid-afternoon snack: Cauliflower with bean/salsa dip - 1 point

Not sure about dinner... was going to make another 0 point soup, and we have turkey sausage to put in with it too. 

:D


----------



## Vickie

well done for the day Tiff!


----------



## Tiff

Well, I did have my soup, and had a turkey sausage cut up so that was 2 points. But then my total for the day was like 8.5 points and I didn't think it'd be good. So I had another turkey sausage which added another 3 points, then had a big bowl of popcorn so that was another 3 points. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

still good for points!

my day was bad bad bad :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Don't worry Tyff, I've eaten (at least) all the points you still had leftover for the day plus all of mine, so you should be fine ;-)

*sigh* It was all yummy though, aiming to at least 'stay the same' this week, so will be extra, extra good for the rest of the week. Just ate very badly for the last two days.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow good luck for the rest of the week


----------



## pinkycat

Hi :flower:
Sorry I haven't been in here for ages, i have been too busy eating rubbish :rofl:
I have had a really stressfull week, first Laura was ill and then ellie its been a nightmare. I didn't go to WI on friday cos jamie was off work and we were getting ready for Laura's party (she was 2 yesterday) but from my scales i think im 1.5 up :wacko:
My aim this week is to be really good and get back to what i was at last WI :blush:
Well done on all losses :thumbup: You all seem to be doing great x
ETA Vickie - 10% goal is fantastic well done xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

Hi Ladies,Im starting weight watchers on Tuesday evening,I have about 6 stone(eek!!) to lose..decided I have to start losing this baby weight.Can I join you on here :)
donna.xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 10% Vickie! *Have i already said that?, i can't be bothered to go scrolling back to check*...:haha: 

Welcome aboard Harveysmum! Best of luck for Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Harveysmum! Welcome aboard! :wohoo:

Don't worry about your day, Vickie. Its only bad, bad, bad if you go over all your points and your flex points! Even if you did, you still have a week to be good! :hugs: Yay for 10%!!!


----------



## Harveysmum369

Thanks,I did WW in 2008,but then after losing a stone fell pregnant!lol.xxx


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :hugs:

Pinky :hugs: Hope this week goes better for you :hugs:

:hi: Welcome Harveysmum


----------



## Vickie

so sorta getting back on track for me today :rofl:

we went to dim sum with Stan's family and since I knew it'd be high points we planned a low fat dinner (cheese stuffed shells)

Anyways my day:

breakfast: silver dollar pancakes with 1/2 tbsp becel and syrup 3.5 points
lunch: dim sum: estimated at 9.5 points
snack: popcorn 2 points
dinner: cheese stuffed shells, baby bok choy cooked in 1 tsp olive oil 7.5 points 
and I'll probably have a skinny cow later

which will leave with just a couple of points to spare for the day :)


----------



## Jkelmum

So i have been off track since friday night with it being mothers day and all but tomorrow back on track :) xxx

well done vickie on 10% xxx


----------



## Tiff

Still doing well! 

Breakfast: Coffee and Oatmeal/milk - 3 points (added a point as I used a bit more milk today)

Lunch: Salad, Tomato sandwich, turkey sausage - 6 points

Dinner: SmartOnes Frozen Dinner (3 Cheese Ziti Marinara) - 6 points

Which still leaves 7 points! Will have a snack later. :)


----------



## Vickie

are those frozen dinners any good tiff??

Hannah ate FOUR shells and cheese all on her own :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Well i've had today off and enjoyed the food :) Didn't go overboard either really. 

Had a tomato sausage sandwich for breakfast. Then we've just had a picnic style tea so had, few onion rings, vegetable spring rolls, southern fried chicken goujons (sp?) and a couple of cocktail sausages and picked onions. 

Back on track tomorrow! :)


----------



## Vickie

Glad you enjoyed your cheat day Squidge :D


----------



## Tiff

Mmmm, fried stuff.... :munch:

They aren't bad Vickie! I still prefer homemade but its a nice easy fix especially when its just Claire and I here. The only one that I have a beef with is the ravioli florentine or whatever its called. That one is kinda bland. But they're definitely filling! :thumbup: The one I had for dinner tonight is very good, its one of my faves and a great fix for when I'm craving pasta.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! I hope you are having a good WW day!

not much happening here, we're trying a new muffin recipe for breakfast. And today is Stan's birthday and he's chosen fajitas for dinner!


----------



## Tiff

Mmmm, fajitas! :munch:

Not much new here either. WI on Wednesday!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI Wednesday!


----------



## Tiff

Friggin' Facebook!!! :hissy:

I am SO proud of all my FB friends opening their own bake shops, but FFS do they have to keep posting pictures of their oh so yummy cupcakes, DAILY??? :hissy: :haha:

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! I want a cupcake in the WORST way! I don't want to make one at home as that'd be less points, and to have one in a bake shop would be like my point allowance for the day.

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I know those statuses are hard to ignore aren't they :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

God yes. Considering that is probably what I'm missing the most, lmao. 

I've been okay, P's been craving Pizza Hut and McDonalds. I could care less about those (although a Sausage McMuffin would be AWESOME!) but I want cakes, cupcakes... well... to hell with the cake I just want to sit down with a tub of buttercream icing.

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I have buttercream frosting in my refrigerator :dohh: :rofl: 

I really only joined one of the cake groups, luckily by the time I generally get around to looking at my FB there are over 300 updates so I miss quite a bit I think :lol:


----------



## Vickie

does anyone else feel like this?

I mean I am happy, I've lost 25 pounds but sometimes I just don't see it :shrug: I know it's because I still have quite a bit to lose but it'd be nice to at least see some of the results :blush:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie, I feel the same, I don't see it at all :( 31lbs and I still look the same to myself.

I know my clothes are bigger and I lost a whole bra cup size [which I'm sad about] so that will have to do.
I just saw a picture from my Cruise in 2009 compared to the ones from this year and I can see the difference in pictures, so at least it's not entirely unnoticed.
People telling me that I've lost weight also helps


----------



## Vickie

I haven't had anyone tell me that yet except Stan and I mean well he's gotta say it right? :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

my GF told me as well :)

Well after going completely crazy points wise for 3 days I'm sorta back on track

Porridge(3.5)
dried fruit(2)
Alpen Bar(1)
Sandwich(4)
Soup(0.5)
Weetabix Bar(1)
Chili(4)
=16 Points


----------



## Jkelmum

:help: So I had a few days off and today i was good until ....I had fish and chips I blame the witch:cry: how can i get back on the diet wagon before i put on what ive lost


----------



## Tiff

Just get on, Serena! :hugs: Its okay! 

Vickie, P was saying the same thing as well. The only indication he's got is that pants that used to be a bit too tight are now roomy/comfy. But he doesn't think he's changed at all. Neither do I, tbh. My parents say that I look like I've lost but I don't believe them as its only been 10lbs. :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Serina :hugs: 

I jumped back on the wagon today but missed breakfast so had dinner now i'm feeding madison then i'll have a weight watchers meal for tea and a glass of milk. Only had 10/19 so far. 

not impressed though, :witch: arrived this morning :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:witch: must be going around as it's here to! :rofl:

:hugs: Serina the best way is to just get back on

Glad I'm not the only one who wonders if I look any different :hugs:

my clothes are definitely much loser so that's something! :)

my tracking for the day:

Breakfast: Blueberry muffins (1 and a half) 3 points (tried a new muffin recipe and they are okay, not as sweet as the ones I was making before at all!)
Lunch: leftover cheese stuffed shells (5 points) with salad (0 points)
dinner: fajitas (12.5 points! yikes)

puts me at 20.5 points with 7.5 remaining for the day


----------



## Squidge

Well i've managed to eat a WW meal without being interupted :haha: so all in all, i've not done too bad today, 16.5/19 :)


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Those uninterrupted meals were few and far between for us in the beginning :rofl:

and I had a sneaky bite of Hannah's cupcake :dohh: at least it was just one bite though and they are all gone now!


----------



## Squidge

They are for me too! It's not very often it happens...i usually end up with madam on one knee whilst i'm trying to eat it :rofl: 

I'm so not happy :witch: arrived, i was doing well too and showing a little loss. I doubt i'll lose anything now :( Anyone know how to keep the gain to a minimum? Seems i always gain when :witch: arrives no matter how good i've been. All i can think of really is trying doing a bit of exercise on the wii fit, drink loads and keep within my points tomorrow?! 

So gutted it's arrived - i loved having 9 months without the buggers....:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I'm sure it will fall off quickly next week! I know for me I tend to retain some water while the :witch: is here and it does seem to affect my weight


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Yup, I retain water as well.

So a friends status was that she was making Millionaire's Shortbread. I had never heard of it so I decided to Google it. Bad, bad, bad, BAD idea. :dohh: Looks like one big Twix bar. YUM!!!


----------



## Squidge

Mmmmm chocolate........YUM! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff be strong!


----------



## nataliecn

Hey guys.
Sorry, busy week, and a lot of cheating. Can't get myself back on!
Gained 1.7lbs last week, and I know I'll be up again this week!
Need my motivation back, has anyone seen it?? :(

Hope everyone is doing good! Lots of good losses!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie

you've done so well so far, don't let yourself falter now :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

It's hard, I feel like my PND is back in full force these days, and I jsut keep eating my emotions.... and then with Grady being sick, it's been so hard to try and eat good, I just grab whatever my hand touches first!


----------



## Vickie

I'm sure with you both being sick it hasn't helped :hugs:

I have always been a comfort eater as well and when I have bad days I always want to turn to food. It's been (and sometimes still is) incredibly hard to break that cycle


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - I nearly made that stuff the other day (not for me! i bake for andrew's work a lot!) but i didn't know where to find the Dulce de Leche or something... 
But yes... it looks to DIE for!! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

hmm I'd look in the Mexican food area of the store, though I'm not sure if they'd carry it here or not


----------



## Tiff

In the recipe that I read, there are subs for Deluce de Luce or whatever its called, I just can't remember what they were. Man, there is no way I could make those and then give them away! :haha:

So decided to stick with my 'normal' weigh in day, so today rather than tomorrow. Got kind of ansy! Anyways, down another 2 pounds! So that's 12lbs to date that I've lost. :wohoo:


----------



## Tiff

Sorry, had to get the kiddo breakfast. :)


:hugs: Nat! All you can do is just keep going I suppose? I hear you on the emo-eating. The second I get angry with anything, be it frustrations with Claire, P, life, whatever, I immediately want to reach for the comfort food. 

We're all here for support!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Tiff! :happydance:

Dulce de leche is sweet milk, it's Mexican which is why I was thinking the Mexican food aisle but you may also want to check out the aisle with the evaporated milk, condensed milk etc. because I believe it comes in a can like those and is used for baking a lot


----------



## Vickie

oh and I weighed this morning and am still up .5 pounds from the weekend *sigh* I knew I overdid it


----------



## ald

Well my company go tonight so I will be on more often then, I have been quite hungrey the last few days and the :witch: paid me a visit this morning properly so not counting on losing much this week. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Ald. Doing okay here :) my weigh in is several days away yet but with the :witch: here as well I don't think it will be much


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff :hugs: 

I'm feeling SO bloated again, i'm not actually looking forward to weigh in tomorrow now :witch: is here :( I was doing really well too, despite having Sunday off :hissy:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Vickie! :( You still have a week to be good. You do very well all week, and normally have points and points to spare by the end of the day. Just take advantage of the nice weather and do some exercising. 

It was one of the things that I read when you lose track of your focus, just do some extra exercises to make up for the extra stuff you ate! :hugs:

:hugs: Squidge. :(


----------



## RainbowMum

Mmmmmh, Dulce de leche :) My friend brought me some from Argentina and I remember eating it as a spread on bread or just with a spoon :blush:

So apparently I decided to ruin a good day yesterday by eating 4 chocolate chip cookies :( I've been doing quite badly all week, will see the consequences in 2 days on the scale...

But today's another day:
cheerios(3.5)
banana(1.5)
sandwich&soup(4)
half hot cross bun(1.5)
veg chilli(lentils, peppers& beans)&rice(4)
=14.5 so far


----------



## Squidge

Has anyone tried the weight watchers soup? My goodness, it's just like water :shrug: I probably should have had it out of a cup!!!


----------



## Vickie

I'm not a soup eater so haven't really tried any of them, though some people swear by them :shrug:

:hugs: Rainbow 

thanks Tiff! I got a decent walk in this afternoon plus lots of outdoors time with Hannah


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge, I sometimes eat the WW tomato soup, which is weird considering I don't really like it ;-) It's not very nice but saves me from bingeing when I don't have homemade soup at hand.
I try and watch my salt intake due to borderline high blood pressure so try and avoid tinned soup.
The one I cook myself is much more filling(thanks to lentils or sweet potato) and only 0.5 Points per large bowl, so lower than the ready made one. One much nicer ;-)


----------



## Vickie

my day:

Breakfast: 1 blueberry muffin (2 points) 1 medium apple (1 point) though Hannah ate part of both so it was probably less :rofl:

Lunch: leftover cheese stuffed shells (4 points)

Dinner: Turkey burgers with cheese and oven fries (12 points)

anytime: WW skinny cow this afternoon

which puts me at 21 points and I'll probably have another snack later on today. so will end up with 4-5 points leftover for the day.

We're trying a new fry recipe that was in my cookbook so interested to see how they'll be


----------



## Tiff

My Day so far:

Breakfast: The usual (Oatmeal and Coffee) - 2.5 points, was still hungry so had some turkey jerky - 1 point

Lunch: Salad 1 point, WW Chocolate Cake (small, but yummy!) 1 point

Snacks: Popcorn with parm cheese - 6 points (I'm overestimating, but I don't think I'm that far off), cinnamon hearts 1 point, 

Dinner: SmartOnes - 6 points

Total: 18.5 for the day! Might have a snack later on. :D


----------



## Squidge

I try to make my own soup but haven't made one i like yet! They've all tasted foul :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

so those cakes are good? I want to get some when we do our shop this weekend! :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge said:


> I try to make my own soup but haven't made one i like yet! They've all tasted foul :shrug:

The worst one I made had lots of broccoli and cauliflower in it, it was so bad I threw it all away:wacko:

My favourite soup is to cut up 1 red onion, 1 butternut squash, 1 red pepper and 1 carrot. Add stock and lots and lots of chilli powder...
sometimes I add 100g red lentils(no need to soak) or a small sweet potato, these have to be pointed obviously.
Purree, enjoy :)


----------



## Squidge

Oooh may give it a try :)


----------



## Tiff

Vickie said:


> so those cakes are good? I want to get some when we do our shop this weekend! :D

They are! But be forewarned, they are SMALL. :haha: Like, I was expecting small as they're only a point apiece... but seriously small. There was a choice between the chocolate cake, WW version of twinkies and carrot cake. We did the chocolate, it wasn't bad. I think next time I might go with the twinkies.

:D


----------



## Vickie

I saw some lemon cake things to at Rabba, was going to give those a try


----------



## Vickie

those oven fries were really good :munch: nice and crunchy!


----------



## nataliecn

Hello ladies!!
I found the purchased WW soup (smart ones they're called here) are NASTY!!! I do enjoy the homemade stuff, especially cause you can control what flavours you put in there! MY mom was just in the U.S last week, and brought me back Progresso soups. It's 0pts for 1 cup (well most of the varieties atleast!) and so far so good!

Vickie - for the cakes, I've had the sponge ones - they're like twinkies! Quite nice actually, small, but definitely make you feel like you're indulging! My mom's friend LOVES the chocolate one!

I'm actually doing really good today! Phew! About time! 

Breakfast - my breakfast burrito (bodywise tortilla, 1 cheese slice, 1/2c egg creations) and my milk in my coffee = 4pts

Lunch - 1C progresso soup, 1/2 english muffin with 1tsp cheese spread, 4 saltines = 3pts

Snack - 2 apple/carrot muffins, 1c grapes = 3pts

Dinner - 1 1/2c rice, peas and carrots, soy sauce = 7pts

Snack - Sour cream dip, veggies = 1pt


So I'm at 18 of 25. Gonna try and keep myself under 20 points for a few days, just because I've been so bad for the last 2 weeks. :(


----------



## Vickie

Well done for getting back into it Natalie :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: That's the way to do it! Great job hun!


----------



## nataliecn

Good job with the 2lbs Tiff!!! :)


----------



## nataliecn

Now I just need the motivation to get my arse back onto the bike! Hard too with the new job. But I'm off tomorrow, so hopefully I can get on tomorrow, and maybe get out for a walk if it's nice!!


----------



## Vickie

the weather is supposed to be really nice tomorrow!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning everyone! I hope you are all having a good day and keeping on track :D


----------



## Tiff

Today is cheat day! :smug: Although not sure what I'm going to have. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I'm surprised P isn't making you go to Tortilla Flats


----------



## Squidge

Afternoon all :wave:

Weigh in for me in 4hrs, not looking forward to it. Been good all week and i'm still not showing a loss when i had a sneaky peek on the scales this morning. Stupid :witch: 

Glad todays my cheat day though! :haha: I'm going to enjoy some nice thorntons chocs after my weigh in later :D


----------



## Vickie

good luck with weigh in Squidge!


----------



## RainbowMum

Good luck squidge!

I'm getting a bit bored of eating the same old foods :( But shopping/cooking for just one person is not that easy I find...

Having an average day really food wise so far:
porridge w fruit (3.5)
banana (1.5)
sandwich(4)
Egg (2)
cereal bar(1)
=12 Points so far

dinner will be quorn w sweet potato and carrots (5Points? will have to weigh the potato)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow that would be hard. I had to tell Stan from the beginning that he needed to support me and eat the same things otherwise I don't know that I could do it


----------



## Tiff

I'm the same. I don't know if I'd be able to do this if P wasn't on board as well.


----------



## nataliecn

Good luck Squidge!!!! 

Rainbow - I definitely couldn't do it without someone else. I couldn't imagine having to make 2 meals and have to watch my OH eat something that tempts me! :hugs: Why won't your OH do WW withyou??


----------



## nataliecn

Well - day 2 of being back on track has been good so far... 
Breakfast was Oatmeal, 1/2 grapefruit and some milk in my coffee = 4pts
Lunch was Smart Ones Frozen Meal, spring mix with italian dressing = 3pts
Snack was one of my apple/carrot muffins =1pt

Took Grady for a walk today too! Were out for about 30 minutes. I got so damn hot though! LOL! Think once Andrew gets home at 4 we're going to go out again, more so for the park, there were so many kids there when we walked by because of March Break!


----------



## Vickie

well done Natalie! :D


----------



## RainbowMum

nataliecn said:


> Rainbow - I definitely couldn't do it without someone else. I couldn't imagine having to make 2 meals and have to watch my OH eat something that tempts me! :hugs: Why won't your OH do WW withyou??

Oh my GF and I don't live together (yet) ;-)
Sadly we're in a Long-Distance Relationship for another year or so :(
Whenever I cook for the two of us, I try and sneak in extra calories into her meals as her BMI is 18! She weighs 94lbs and I used to weigh almost twice as much as her.

The rest of the day went fine, swapped my afternoon cereal bar for some popcorn, so that added an extra 0.5 Points, my dinner was 4.5 Points, so I have a total of 17 out of 20.
Weighing-in tomorrow and expect to stay the same, which I deserve after falling off the wagon for 4 days...


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey girls!! 

Weight in was last night and i STS. Hopeing for a loss next week!! 

Done ok today, used up alll my points but going bed soon so shuold matter. 

Hows my favourite watchers of the weight??


----------



## RainbowMum

Does anyone have a good muffin recipe? Not the standard blueberry muffins or sth like that, I remember reading about sweet potato/carrot muffins...I'd love something WW friendly as I really want to change up my menu.


----------



## Squidge

Well done on STS, Panda! :hugs:

I STS at weigh in tonight too. Not impressed really, stupid bloody :witch: I'm hoping i'm in for a nice big loss next week but i've just started back on the pill so i'm going to have to work extra hard so i don't gain any! :? :lol: 

I had Pizza hut for tea, was really yummy but i'm back on the wagon tomorrow :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on STS Squidge and Panda :hugs: :happydance:

Rainbow I think Natalie has an apple carrot muffin recipe or at least a link to it that she can probably give you :) I'm boring I generally eat the same types of things over and over :blush: but I'll have a look through my cookbook after Hannah goes down and see if there are any good muffin recipes for you :D


----------



## Squidge

I've got a WW cookbook with some recipes for alsorts of main meals/desserts etc so i'll have a flick through tomorrow and see if there's any for muffins in...


----------



## nataliecn

Yep! I eat the apple/carrot muffin all the time! Love it! And it's so easy! 
https://pitterpatteroflosingpounds.blogspot.com/2010/01/apple-carrot-muffins.html
There's the link! I did to sweet potato ones at one point, but I definitely don't recommend them! They weren't very good!


----------



## xrachx

hi ladies, i started yesterday and did good, its the first time i have ever done w/w so i am constantly looking online for points values of constantly asking questions lol, i have recently had my 5th baby (9 weeks) and have only just started excercising as we had shoulder dystocia and my hip is just ok (ish) to start a bit of walking! i have high hopes of losing at least a stone as i am determined to stick to it i just need to get my points sorted out.x


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks Natalie

So I weighed this morning and to my surprise I had lost another 1.5lbs...I really didn't expect it, so well pleased with that :)


----------



## pinkycat

Hi :flower:
I really need 2 come in here more often, it might make me behave. I don't know what is wrong with me at the moment but I'm soooo hungry, i think it's cos the girls are waking up much earlier so breakfast is 6am lunch 11.30 then tea at 5 so by 9.30pm Im so hungry I feel sick but no pts left :wacko:
My plans for today were to go shopping for veg to make soup and fruit to snack on at night instead of biscuits but ellie has been up all night throwing up and is off school today so my plans are out the window :growlmad:
Enough of me moaning now :blush:

Well done on losses and STS :thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go girls! 

Weighed in this morning, and SHOCKINGLY I'm down 4lbs! And that's after 5 days of being naughty, and only getting back on track for the last 2 days! But, I also went up last week, so I'm only down 1.7lbs I think in the last 2 weeks! But I'm at 28.2 altogether now! So bloody close to my first goal! :happydance: only 1.5lbs to get there!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Well done Nat!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

We had Thai for our cheat dinner last night. I had 2 of the spring rolls (deep fried) and then Lemongrass chicken over vermicelli noodles. I know the spring rolls are around 5 points apiece, wasn't too sure about the chicken and noodles. I didn't eat much of the noodles though, and decided to go with the setPOINTS value of 5 for the chicken. I put another 5 for the noodles. I think I overestimated it, but that's okay. I'd rather be over than under. I told P that I don't want to eat places anymore where we have to guess what the point values are.

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Well done Rainbow and Natalie!!! :happydance: 

:hi: Rach! Are you in the UK? 

:hugs: Pinky 

Rainbow I will look up those recipes in a bit, was going to do it last night but got sidetracked :blush:

Tiff :rofl: it's hard to guess when you can't find the online menu/nutritional facts on places!


----------



## nataliecn

Well, just got back from a walk! Little chilly out there, but I knew that I had to do it this morning, otherwise who knows how I'll feel when I get home from work! :rofl: We went for 32 minutes, duno how far we went though, really need to whip out the pedometer I got for Xmas.. But maybe if I feel up to it after work (get off at the same time Andrew should get home) we may take him out again! 
I've been eating veggies and dip for my night time snack, and I think that's what saved me with my weigh in!


----------



## Vickie

Hannah and I are going out later though usually we just end up at a playground :rofl: walking with her is ummm interesting because sometimes she's fast sometimes she's slow :rofl: a 30 minute walk sometimes can only equal two blocks


----------



## Tiff

Claire is definitely not slow while walking! :haha: She runs more than anything else now, so I can at least walk normally or a tad faster of a pace to keep up with her.

:D


----------



## Vickie

Hannah likes to stop and ask questions and unless you answer correctly you stand there until you figure out "what that" that's she's pointing to :rofl:

oh and she also flaps like a bird when she hears a bird tweeting now. :rofl: she can't walk fast and flap at the same time


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: OMG too adorable!!!!!! I'm not looking forward to the "What's That" and the "Why?" stage. :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:shock: I forgot there is a why stage coming :dohh: :rofl:

what that is annoying enough :rofl:

squidge been meaning to say how adorable your avatar is :cloud9: and yours as well Tiff :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

:hissy: Don't get me started on my avatar. :hissy: :rofl:

Could you take a look at my question in the Help area? Its driving me NUTS!!!!


----------



## Vickie

I did look at it but have no idea, I'm not the most computer savvy person :blush: SC does generally go through the help area a few times a day though


----------



## Vickie

Muffin recipes:


Spoiler
Basic Muffins (for Rainbow)

Makes 12 servings

ingredients:

1 3/4 cups all purpose flour
4 tsp sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup fat-free milk
1 large egg
4 tsp unsalted butter, melted

Preheat oven to 400 F, spray muffin pan with nonstick spray

in large bowl combine flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. In a small bowl combine the milk, egg and butter. Pour over flour mixture, stirring until just blended (do no overmix)

spoon the batter into the cups, filling each about two-thirds full. Bake 20-25 minutes.

Berry Muffins:

add 3/4 fresh berries to the flour mixture (2 points per one muffin)

Sweet muffins:

substitute dark brown sugar or maple sugar for the granulated sugar (2 points per one muffin)

orange muffins:

mix 1/2 cup fat free milk 1/2 cup orange juice and 2 tsp grated orange zest instead of the 1 cup fat free milk the recipe calls for (2 points per 1 muffin)

lemon muffins:

mix 3/4 cups + 2 tbsp. fat-free milk, 2 tbsp. fresh lemon juice and 2 tsp. lemon zest (use in place of the 1 cup fat free milk the recipe calls for) (2 points per 1 muffin)

Chocolate muffins: 

use 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder and 1.5 cups flour. Increase the sugar to 3 tbsp. add 1 tsp. vanilla extract to the liquid. Dust with 1 tsp. confectioners sugar when slightly cooled (2 points per 1 muffin)

there's also a jumbo bran muffin recipe if anyone is interested?

and the oven fries we did the other night (which were really good! :thumbup:)


Spoiler
Ingredients:

1 1/4 pounds baking potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch strips
3/4 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. sugar
4 tsp. oil
1 tsp. paprika

preheat the oven to 450 F, spray a nonstick baking sheet with nonstick spray

In a large bowl combine the potatoes, 1/4 tsp. of the salt, and the sugar with cold water to cover. Soak 15 minutes, drain and blot dry.

In another large bowl toss the potatoes with the oil and paprika. Place in a single layer on the baking sheet. Bake turning the potatoes over as they brown, until cooked through and crisp, about 45 minutes. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 tsp. salt.

3 points per 1/4 of potatoes


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks for those :) Oh and those fries sound nice, I never soak them and they're usually not very tasty, wonder if that makes a difference then...will try it

I'm going to try Natalie's apple/carrot muffins tomorrow. Went shopping for it today which cost me an arm and a leg ;-) Forgot how expensive Splenda is over here...about $4 for a tiny box
then there was the milk powder for about $3[had I gone to a big supermarket I probably could have got that cheaper],
applesauce[the kids eat mostly fresh fruit], 
carrots, 
cinnamon[we just ran out]

hopefully they'll be nice, I really want a muffin now *haha*

I had my cheat dinner tonight, so went over my points today

porridge(3.5)
sandwich&egg(6)
carrot cake(1)
Pizza(9)
icecream(3)
=22.5, 2.5 Points over which I intend to make up for over the weekend


----------



## Vickie

Apparently soaking the fries helps them to cook better :thumbup: I read it in the book and also saw it on food network one day. :D it's a good sized portion of fries per person!


----------



## Tiff

Sweet potatoes are fantastic for fries as well. I couldn't believe the amount of fries we had for only 2 points!

We were at Metro today (normally don't go as its on the far side of the city from us) and I saw those bodywise tortillias that Nat was talking about. Grabbed them, stoked for being able to have breakfast burritos! I love my oatmeal but I need variety. :haha:

Also tried the SmartOnes Pizza. Pretty tasty! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

Walmart sells them to, well the Supercentre near us does at least


----------



## Vickie

WW Smart Ones are on at Superstore 2 for $5


----------



## Tiff

Nice! I don't mind their meals actually. They do a half decent roasted potatos/carrots and turkey slices and its only 4 points! Super filling too. :munch:


----------



## Vickie

I'm going to look at them. are they microwave?


----------



## Tiff

Yup!

They're pretty tasty! :D Not as good as home cooked mind you, but still good!


----------



## ald

Hello everyone,
I am properly back now, company gone and house put back in place (amazing how much mess 2 extra people can make).

I weighed in this morning and lost 1.5lb so please with that as it is :witch: week as well.

Just went to go on my Wii, my fitness couch for 30 minutes of exercise but have forgotten the PIN so can't use it - must be a sign lol (does make me ashamed as it shows how long it was since I was last on it though, and I really don't have a clue what the pin is so don't know what to do with it!).

Going to go on the Wii fit instead and do some step with watching jermery kyle, hoping that may pass the time quicker!

DH goes away on sunday for 5 days so hoping that this week I can be extra good and not have the temptations in the way (my hubby is as thin as a rake but can eat a whole cake shop). This is going to be a good week!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Ald :hugs: Great for losing even with the :witch: being here!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Ald well done on the loss!!

Stan is pretty skinny as well (though he did have a bit to lose) but can eat anything and hardly gain :dohh: luckily he's pretty happy doing WW with me and eating the same foods otherwise I don't know how I'd manage it!


----------



## ald

Thank you :hugs:

This morning I received my weight watchers cookbooks one is for meals and the other is cookies and cakes :happydance: So this afternoon I decided to cook some of the cookies, it said you make 12 for .5 point each, now I really wasnt expecting alot but I have just made the dough (currently in the fridge) and it is such a small ball of dough that I am suppose to get 12 cookies out of - they are going to be sooooooo small lol! (so not really a healthier receipe just smaller cakes lol). Will let you know how they turn out when I cook them later.


----------



## Vickie

hope they turn out well!


----------



## RainbowMum

ald, which book did you get? I'm in a baking mood at the moment ;-)

I tried the apple carrot muffins today Natalie posted for me and I think I have some tweaking to do.
It was a bit difficult as we don't have cup meassurements here, so I googled and found out that 1 cup=240ml
I used a baby bottle to meassure everything but the muffins are a bit soggy, so think the dough needs to be less 'wet', maybe adjust the amount of flour or applesauce...I'll keep experimenting.
Also think I need to buy some muffin cases, though I just read natalie's comment that they stick to the muffins...hmmm what to do? My muffin tray isn't 'non stick' :(
Also they only made 8 muffins(recipe says 12) and when I pointed them out using all ingredients, the mix came to 16 Points, making them 2 Points each...
I may have 'tried' 2 already *ha*:blush:

Yesterday was weigh-in day followed by cheat day, I still pointed everything and went over by 12 thanks to WW carrot cakes and pizza...I really have to stop buying the carrot cakes as I can't stop eating them, maybe because they're not individually wrapped, because they're not *that* nice.

Today I've had 10 Points already, so will try and have a very low point quorn dinner with roasted veggies again.


----------



## Vickie

Rainbow I should send you some measuring cups! 

When I make muffins I spray the pan with a nonstick spray


----------



## RainbowMum

Meant to say that they are tasty ;-)
Don't think we have non stick spray here, just the '1kcal' spray but it's a pump spray so doesn't work that well...
Oh and I got the points for flour wrong, so only 1.5 Points each :)


----------



## pinkycat

All this talk of muffins is making me want to bake something :haha:

WI for me today, and i STS. I know it's not good but I have gone off track the last few days (and no WI last week ) and my scales were showing a 1.5 gain so I am really pleased to STS

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done Ald & Pinky :hugs: 

I've been awful these past 2 days. It's been grab what and when i can, my brother was made to go into hospital yesterday morning so i ended up looking after his 6yr old daughter aswell as madison :lol: Hard work i tell ya :rofl: 

So anyway, after eating mcdonalds, shop bought sandwich and fish & chips (that's all i've had in 2 days!!), i'm back on the wagon tomorrow now he's been allowed home. I'm going to do a menu for rest of the week and hopefully manage to claw some points back by weigh in on Wednesday! 

:dohh: what a performance...:dohh:

I am looking forward to my lamb hotpoint with yorkshire puddings tonight though! Atleast that's something healthy :dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

Well I had an okay day so far, not exactly my healthiest but it's no fun to eat your 5-a-day everyday, right *ha*[though after writing what I ate, it appears I may have actually ate 5 servings of fruit/veg today]

porridge(3.5)
veg soup & crumpet(2.5)
3 muffins*sigh*(4.5)
quorn, sweet potato, carrots, broccoli, butternut squash(5)
applejuice(1)
=16.5 so far, but I'm still quite hungry so might not be able to claw back many of yesterday's points :(

(edit) okay, add to that 2 Weight Watchers chocolates giving me a total of 19.5...saving half a point *haha*


----------



## Vickie

Well done pinky :hugs:

:hugs: Rainbow

not much to report here, I had a naughty taco bell burrito for lunch :rofl: but dinner is going to be somewhat low in points so I don't think I'll go over for the day


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Ald and Pinky! 

Rainbow - I used the muffin cups the first tme, and yep - they stuck and I lost half my muffin with the freaking paper sticking! :( But I just use PAM spray, or any equivalent would work, and it makes a huge difference. They are quite moist, but I love them! Maybe they will be different for you with the point system over there?? Have you tried google for some UK recipes?


----------



## nataliecn

Oh! MY day! LOL! Forgot about that after my last post!

Yesterday I was a good girl - bang on 25 points!

Today...
Breakfast - 2 slices WW bread, 1 tsp blue menu jam, 1c strawberries, milk in coffee = 3pts
Lunch - 1c Progresso Veg soup, can tom/onion tuna, 4 slices melba toast = 3pts
Snack - Granola Bar = 2pts
Dinner - jesus - just calculated it out on the site... My dinner was 17 points!! OUCH!! I had a slice of the Cheesy Bites pizza, and 3 breadsticks from Pizza Hut! We thought 12, WRONG! Oops! NEver doing that again! LOL.
Snack during our movie - veg and dip = 0pts.

So I'm bang on again! That was close !LOL


----------



## Squidge

I'm back on it today. Had breakfast so it's going well so far...:haha: 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all, bit of a rush for me today as I'm about to head out to meet Natalie at the Science Centre :wohoo: I hope you all have a great day :D

2 pounds for me this week :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie!


----------



## Tiff

Yay Vickie! I knew you'd be able to do it! :wohoo:

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired, and back on the bandwagon today. Our budget is pretty tight for the next two weeks, not sure how I'm going to be able to eat healthy and have our heads stay above water. :nope:


----------



## Squidge

Hope you can sort something out, Tyff :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Has anyone noticed that its crazy expensive to eat healthy? Like, I could buy a bunch of those pre-packaged meals, at like 15 points each and only spend $8, or I could buy all the ingredients to make decent healthy foods and spend closer to $50.

:shock: Its nuts!


----------



## Tiff

Very frustrated at the moment.

I'm finding I hate this diet more and more each week. Mainly because I never get to spend my Flex Points on what I want to. My biggest cravings haven't been for Taco Bell, McDonalds or a big home cooked meal. I've been wanting chips, popcorn the way I like it, cookies... etc. THOSE are the things that I want to snack on as I'm a crazy snacky person.

However, each week there has been some obligation where I've had to save the majority of my flex points for. The first week was my brother insisting that he buy take out Thai. The next was my belated birthday dinner with P's parents. After that was the dinner with our friend (who went out of her way to cook lowfat, but it was still at least an 18 point meal when it was all said and done). So by the time the dinners are over, I've got maybe 20 flex points left to spread over my days. It may seem like a lot, but it really isn't.

Then I get people like my Mom who hassle me about not going out for dinner. She argued with me for 20 MINUTES about how I wasn't going to stay out for dinner. She wasn't cooking anything WW friendly, which is fine I don't expect her to... but she got seriously annoyed because I wouldn't stay. She bugged and bugged and then got irritated with me because I could stay and eat "potatoes and squash". :dohh: Why would I spend 6 points on Potatoes and Squash when I could go home and have a huge salad, a sandwich and a skinny cow for dessert for 4 points? :shrug:

I'm getting sick and tired of having to do things out of obligation for other people. WTF does it matter if we go for dinner or not? Can't we just have a visit in the afternoon and then go home? Like seriously, for all the people who are happy for us and apparently want to support us in doing this... they get super snarky when it interferes with their plans. Then they have the nerve to turn around and say that we're being selfish?

:hissy:

Argh. Maybe I'm PMSing? All I know is that this whole thing is making me very upset. :cry:


----------



## Harveysmum369

went into farmfoods today they have 2 weight watchers meals for £1 and the ww chips for £1 :D
xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

Hugs for Tyff:hugs:

I had a good day today, went out shopping because I don't have many clothes that fit me anymore :) So that was good.
I bought a dress purely because it fit me in a Size 14(which is a US 12!), hopefully I'll lose a few more pounds but it already looks good on me, can't believe I'm actually saying that about myself :happydance:

Have been quite snack-y today so hopefully stayed within my points

porridge(4)
muffin(1.5)
sandwich(4.5)
granola(1.5)
quorn with rice(4.5)
light butterkist popcorn(2.5)
=18.5
Had hoped to have 3 Points left for some icecream but will have to find a different snack for later


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... I was wondering if i could join in.. i started weight watchers on wednesday using my moms book and going to my first WW meeting on monday and feel so nervous about it... im well and truely sick of being over weight.. and part of me keeps thinking is isnt going to work.. :( need some sort of support... or kick :rofl: in the right direction i think.. i feel like using WW i eat more than i would normally, ive got 22 points to use up and usually only manage to use 18-20 cuz i feel like its too much food :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

that's great Rainbow :hugs:

Tiff that would be super frustrating, luckily I guess for me is that we don't have much family here so there's no expectations put on us so on my cheats I get to do mostly what I want. :( must be hard for you, you need those cheats and flex points to spend on the things you are craving so that you don't stop WW. :hugs: 

For the cost I've found that we're spending less but maybe it's because we're eating a lot less meat, and prepackaged foods etc. Oh and we're not spending money on sodas every month which has saved a lot. I did pick up some of the WW meals yesterday and some skinny cow stuff and even on sale that stuff was really really high!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome babyhopes! I was so worried I wasn't going to lose weight when I started, I figured I'd be the one to fail at it, but so far it's worked well for me :) and it will for you to :hugs: 

It's important to eat close to your points....though I find I really fluctuate, some days I eat almost all, some days 5-10 less.

22 isn't to much food :) as long as you stay within your points you'll find you lose weight :)


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :) i know shes gonna give me a goal weight of like 3/4 stone to lose i think.. ive never in my life been that skinny :rofl: and love the idea lol 

me and my mom are going to the cinema later and we worked what treats we could bring to the cinema that wouldnt be too many points, we ended up getting baked crips that are only like half a point :wacko: i keep thinking we must have it wrong.. lol


----------



## Vickie

I'm not sure, our points system is actually different here :rofl: there's been some confusion at times on the thread because of that


----------



## Squidge

Welcome babyhopes :hugs: 

I've been crap today. Was doing well until i saw some snacky big bag of crisps that's OH's so i thought 'i'll only have a couple', yeah right :roll: I'm probably over by about 5-6pts now! 

I give up! I'm CRAP! :(


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes, if you give me the saturated fat, calories for the packet and how many grams the packet is, i'll work them out for you so you can save it for future reference...


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Don't give up squidge :hugs:

that's one big reason I can't have most bad stuff in the house, because I can't eat just one or two


----------



## RainbowMum

babyhopes10 said:


> me and my mom are going to the cinema later and we worked what treats we could bring to the cinema that wouldnt be too many points, we ended up getting baked crips that are only like half a point :wacko: i keep thinking we must have it wrong.. lol

Walkers Baked are 1.5 Points per small bag, a small bag of light butterkist popcorn is 2.5 Points, think the SnackaJacks Rice cakes are 2 or 2.5 per bag


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Don't give up squidge :hugs:
> 
> that's one big reason I can't have most bad stuff in the house, because I can't eat just one or two

I know, i'm going to have to tell my OH he can't have them in the house then i won't be tempted. I'm really struggling, i just want to eat and eat! 

UK ladies, have any of you tried the simply filling plan? :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

honestly Squidge i had to tell Stan that on the outset, that he needed to keep the junk out of the house and not eat it around me, it's just to hard to resist


----------



## Tiff

We keep it out of the house too. Otherwise I'll eat all of it. :hugs: Don't give up hun! I hear you though. I'm craving all sorts of crap. Chips, crackers, cookies, cinnamon hearts, cake, cupcakes, tubs of icing.

Man. Its hard. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hopefully this week on your cheat day you can eat what you're craving Tiff


----------



## Tiff

Might be able to swing it! :hugs:

I had a big talk with P today about how I need to do the diet the way I need to. He's been wanting McD's, but hasn't because I'm not craving it. I told him to go ahead and have it as he needs to do what's best for him.

Gah. Any idea what the maitenence plan is like? Do you get extra points or do you stay at the point value you're in?


----------



## Vickie

you know I'm not sure Tiff as I'm so far off I haven't even looked. I can see if Suz knows though, I think she's just started on the maintenance plan


----------



## Squidge

When you get to your goal weight you get allowed extra points! So your just trying to maintain :D I can't wait to get there.....if i ever do :lol:

I'm going to go through the cupboards tomorrow and chuck it all out - he can sod off. I can't do it while there's chocolate/crisps etc in the house. It's just too tempting!


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Thanks! I'd appreciate it if you could. P and I were talking about if/when we get to target weights how it'll work.


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> When you get to your goal weight you get allowed extra points! So your just trying to maintain :D I can't wait to get there.....if i ever do :lol:
> 
> I'm going to go through the cupboards tomorrow and chuck it all out - he can sod off. I can't do it while there's chocolate/crisps etc in the house. It's just too tempting!

You'll get there! We're here for you :hugs: 

I agree it's really hard to stay on plan when there's so many temptations in the house. I have no will power



Tyff said:


> :happydance: Thanks! I'd appreciate it if you could. P and I were talking about if/when we get to target weights how it'll work.

I PM'd her :)


----------



## Squidge

Whats everyone eating tomorrow? I'm not sure what to have for tea :dohh: 

I've got some mince & mushrooms in the fridge that need using but i'm not sure what to do :?


----------



## RedRose19

RainbowMum said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> me and my mom are going to the cinema later and we worked what treats we could bring to the cinema that wouldnt be too many points, we ended up getting baked crips that are only like half a point :wacko: i keep thinking we must have it wrong.. lol
> 
> Walkers Baked are 1.5 Points per small bag, a small bag of light butterkist popcorn is 2.5 Points, think the SnackaJacks Rice cakes are 2 or 2.5 per bagClick to expand...

thanks squidge and rainbow, yeah the crisps we got was walkers baked crisps thanks :thumbup:

i really hope this works for me.. i started on wednesday and already lost 3lbs :wacko: but im thinking it was prob mostly bloat from too much bread if that makes sense..


----------



## Tiff

Babyhopes: I started out at getting 23 points (although I think our point system is different here) and it is hard to adjust, but you will lose!

I thought for sure I'd fail at this as I've never been able to lose weight. Turns out I was wrong! I've been doing it for a month and have lost 12lbs! :wohoo:

I find the 0 point soups help (as I don't get many points) and I've been making cucumber/tomato sandwiches and munching on veggies with FF salad dressing as dip. It helps!


----------



## RainbowMum

Babyhopes, I started out with 23 Points and the first couple of weeks struggled eating all my points without feeling naughty.
I was unemployed at the time and slept long, so didn't really need a big breakfast ;-)
Now I'm at 20 Points(though I think I'd be allowed 22 as I never adjusted my activity level from couch potato to busy Nanny) and struggle eating within my points but this time I don't have enough...

0-Point soup helps me too


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> Whats everyone eating tomorrow? I'm not sure what to have for tea :dohh:
> 
> I've got some mince & mushrooms in the fridge that need using but i'm not sure what to do :?

I'm not sure what we're having yet :shrug: something easy because we're going to be shopping all day. maybe fajitas or cheese stuffed shells

:hugs: babyhopes I'm sure you'll find a lot of us have had major doubts when we first started


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies for the confidence boost :hugs: i feel abit better that its not just me lol.. my mom made some really nice 0 pt soup which i have been using as a snack.. i tend to not eat very much at meals.. but get hungry more often.. which im told is ok just to spread out the points throughout the day,

im so excited about this... ive been wanting to lose the weight for awhile now im so glad to be finally doing something! :D and its my brothers wedding in aug.. at the moment my bridesmaids dress is a size 16 :nope: i think the sizes are different here to us.. but im not happy about it lol i hope to be at least a size 10 by then :D


----------



## Tiff

You'll do great! If you need to bitch/moan/whine/complain then do so! We all feel the same at times I'm sure.

Lord knows I whine a lot in this thread. :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much :hugs: i do feel alone about losing weight thing... as most of my friends are near stick skinny.. and they prob eat twice as me... :shrug: not fair lol but i just saw my self in a pic and thought ive had enough and i heard being over weight can effect ttc.. so im hoping this will help that too :D


----------



## Vickie

I saw a picture of myself as well that jump started me

:hugs: We all understand and have probably all head a lot of the same concerns and frustrations as you. And we all definitely have our ups and downs, that's why the thread is here so we can support one another through the rough times and cheer each other on through the good :D


----------



## RedRose19

definitly a great thread :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Suz

Tyff said:


> Might be able to swing it! :hugs:
> 
> I had a big talk with P today about how I need to do the diet the way I need to. He's been wanting McD's, but hasn't because I'm not craving it. I told him to go ahead and have it as he needs to do what's best for him.
> 
> Gah. Any idea what the maitenence plan is like? Do you get extra points or do you stay at the point value you're in?

To be honest I am 3 weeks away from Maintenence. Im still just at goal. I think you stay at your points but try to be sure to use them all. Once I get to lifetime, Ill get a packet about it. So Ill have a better answer for you in a few weeks :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Thanks Suz! Its appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

How's everyone doing?
I'm a bit bored today so could happily eat everything in sight ;-)
But have been pretty good

2 'muffins' and a yoghurt(4)
Egg Sandwich(3)
Nuts&dried fruit(graze box)(3)
Cereal Bar(1)
Quorn, veggies & rice(5)
=16P meaning I have enough for my 3P WW desert *ha*


----------



## Squidge

Another one here who could have eaten everything in sight but i didn't :lol: 

Did very well today so i'm quite proud of myself :blush: Cleared the cupboards out and removed EVERYTHING that wasn't healthy. Even OH's chocolate went in the bin :blush: Went to Asda and bought lots of healthy stuff so now my fridge is full of fruit and veg for both of us :) 

Stuck to points today too. My menu:

B - Branflakes - 3pts 
D - Jacket Potato & Butter - 5pts then had to buy a WW sandwich whilst i was out because i was starving blush:) so WW chicken sandwich - 4.5pts 
T - Chicken Fajitas - 7.5pts 

Already planned my meals for tomorrow too, just going to work out the points for it...


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Yay! Glad you got it sorted out!

Been okay here, tired today and it seems that it makes me want to eat more. Will have to get creative in thinking about something for dinner. :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

i had weetabix for breaky, a banana and we went out for dinner.. so im not sure how many points it would of been.... i only ate abit of it tho as i found my self full quicker t was roast beef potatoes and veg.. but i think i had about 1 slice of the beef an only 1 scoop of potatoes.. 
my first meeting is 2mor.. am nervous :wacko: dunno why


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm lucky as my partner's mum makes boiled potatoes for me when serving roast potatoes to everyone else :)
I love roast potatoes but they're not worth the points


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Evening all! Well done on cleaning out the cabinets Squidge! :happydance:

And way to keep on track everyone! :D

Tiff I find that when I'm tired I have a hard time keeping on track because I just don't care :hugs:

:hugs: babyhopes it's always hard to meet new people but I'm sure your meeting will go well :D

for me today:

breakfast: 2 servings egg creations, 1 ounce cheese, mushrooms and 1/2 ham 3.5 points

lunch: turkey and cheese sandwich and fibre one bar 8 points

dinner: steak fajitas 14 points but there was so much steak! :dohh: 

still puts me under by 2.5 so enough for a snack later :lol:

and I've earned 20 activity points already for this week! :happydance: we did so much walking around today and yesterday


----------



## Vickie

oh and for roast potatoes I've been using a WW recipe I found, instead of oil you cook them in reduced sodium chicken broth :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks vickie.. my mom is going to the meet too so it sud be ok :thumbup: 
i love roast potatoes.. ill prob just save my points so i have a few on a sunday lol.. as we always have a roast dinner on sundays

im starting to get hungry now but its like 10:50 here.. not sure if its ok to eat late at night..


----------



## Vickie

if you have the points left I think it's fine. I usually snack around 8:30/9 and go to bed at 10 :D


----------



## Tiff

One thing I remember reading when I was looking up stuff about weight loss, is that if you don't wake up hungry then you ate too much the night before. :hugs:

Might be a good way to decide if you are okay with eating late at night? :mrgreen:


----------



## RedRose19

hmmm maybe something light .. fruit or something for snacking at this time..


----------



## Vickie

fruit is always a good snack though I generally go for the skinny cow stuff :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> fruit is always a good snack though I generally go for the skinny cow stuff :rofl:

Haha, I agree...a banana has 1.5 points, so does a Skinny Cow Icecream...I sure know which one I prefer ;-)

Very good start of the day so far, only eaten 7 Points for breakfast and lunch and am stuffed. I'm loving 'Egg' Sandwiches made with egg whites at the moment :)
The weather is getting warmer too, so soon I will be craving salads for lunch again...


----------



## Tiff

Skinny Cow > Fruit :haha:

My only complaint is the sandwiches come in packages of 5. P has gotten the "extra" one the past two boxes. :sulk: I've staked my claim on the extra one for this box. :winkwink:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Tiff, Stan doesn't generally touch my skinny cow stuff :lol: though he does ask here and there for a bite :sulk: :rofl:

glad you're having a good day Rainbow!!

I made some muffins for breakfast, I used the recipe I posted but added some vanilla (0 points) and added flavor :D 

for lunch I think I'll have a chef salad

and dinner we're having roast chicken and I'm not sure what else yet? :shrug: maybe a baked potato or potato skins or something with a veg

good luck with your meeting today babyhopes!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :D im abit more excited rather than nervous today lol... 

for breaky i had weetabix again with half fat milk.. i really dont like the skimmed milk so i just have less of it with half fat.
that adds up to 3 pts.. and 0 pt soup for lunch with a slice of homemade bread 2pts :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

So far so good today :) 

Had branflakes for breakfast then just had Jacket Potato, bit of butter, tuna & lettuce and now i'm very full :) 

Have a nice looking sausage casserole cooking in the slow cooker for tea....looks gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie

I just had a HUGE chef salad, couldn't even finish it all and it was only 3.5 points! :wohoo:


----------



## RedRose19

just about to go to the meet :thumbup: 

so nervous.. i guess i sud go in light clothes :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Clothes will definitely affect your weight, I weigh at home in the mornings before I get dressed :blush: :rofl:

have fun!


----------



## RedRose19

lol wish i could do that haha... its a good 45 min walk from here.. so maybe i'll sweat off some weight on the way :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck, babyhopes! Definitely wear light clothes :haha: I wear linen trousers and a plain t-shirt :lol: 

Sausage casserole is done...just waiting for OH to come back so i can dish it up!


----------



## RainbowMum

I too weigh in the mornings naked ;-) At least then it's always the same...

well, let's see how many points I've had today:

porridge(3.5)
eggwhite/veg sandwich(3.5)
muffin(3)
smoothie(2)
chilli(2)
rice(3)

*yay* that's 17, meaning I still have 3 left for the day and that will be enough for my WW icecream :)
I love the little toffee ones!(1.5P)


----------



## Vickie

:munch: Making a roast chicken stuffed with lemon, garlic rosemary, and onion


----------



## RedRose19

the meeting went very well, and she could tell i was mega shy and nervous, she let me go first and i was shocked as my weighing scales said this morning i was a whole 7 lbs lighter than i was tis evening :nope: was gutted but i know it was after my breaky and lunch.. plus with my clothes on.. ive got 2 st and 12 lbs till i reach my goal weight.. and i worked out thats 2lbs a week to lose if i wanna lose it all b4 my brothers wedding :D im starting the fast start from 2mor onward only 18 pts a day :D


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Eating will definitely affect your weight throughout the day. Mine fluctuates a lot between the morning and the evening

glad to hear your meeting went well :D


----------



## RedRose19

i tired one of the weight watchers bars.. omg it made me so ill :nope: like 30 mins later i was sick and gave me a bad tummy ach :wacko: has anyone else got this from ww food?


----------



## RainbowMum

I got a tummy ache after eating too many of the 'wine gums' and the bonbon type boxed sweets, but both warn you that eating too many may have a laxative effect ;-)

I miss the Toffee bars, they're much bigger than any choc bar I can buy in the supermarket for 1.5 Points
I might re-join this week just to get a new folder and to buy a couple of boxes of bars as registration/first meeting is free at the moment


----------



## Vickie

I haven't but I also haven't tried many of the WW foods, they are kind of hard to come by here :)


----------



## Vickie

my day:

breakfast: 1.75 (rough estimate Hannah kept taking my food :rofl:) blueberry muffins 2.5 points
lunch: chef salad 3.5 points
dinner: roast chicken with gravy, mashed potatoes, bok choy 11 points

snacks: fibre one bar (2 points) & 3 cookies (3 points)

still have 5 left for the day, though I'm sure I'll eat a 2 point snack before bed :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hello fellow watchers of the weight, 

I havent been around for a while SORRY!! 

I hope to loose this week, i havent really eaten in 4 days cos i been really ill although i did manage a few slices of pizza last night but hopefully that hasnt effected it too much... here hoping, if i have put on i will be really disapointed :(


----------



## nataliecn

Hey girls. Sorry I've been so absent lately. I was good for 3 days, and then I just lost my will power/motivation all over again. :( Trying to get myself back on track. I duno how you guys do it having a cheat day every week and getting yourself back on. 

Mind you, I've been upset about a lot of things lately, and I think that's the main reason behind my binges. Worst part is I do it in secret so no one will know.

Hope everyone is ok! Hoping today is the real deal for me! And then I won't be so MIA!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Nat :(

Not sure if this would help you at all but this is what works for me. I'm super competitive with myself and I'm stubborn as hell. So when its time to go back to eating properly after my cheat days I think about how upset I'll be if I gain or I make it a competition... so whatever I have to do in order to "win" (being my goal of losing weight).

Then again, I have 4 days 'off' with P, so I try to spread my flex points over those 4 days rather than eating them all in one shot. Granted I'm not really craving eating out. At the moment I'm not worried about McDonalds, Wendy's, etc... I just want chips and cakes and whatnot. So for cheat days we buy the healthier versions of them. So those small WW cakes (didn't hit the spot like a cupcake with 2 inch high icing would though  ), or we'll buy those Kettle Brand baked chips. We LOVE the Aged Cheddar ones, and its only 3 points for 50g. Not bad! 

If things are upsetting you and that's why you're eating I wouldn't mind (or Vickie, if you feel more comfortable with that) PMing/MSNing to try and help you through? Send me a message anytime, always here for you if you need it. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda hope you're feeling better now and good luck with this weeks weigh in 

:hugs: Natalie I'm always around if you need to talk. I think I'm kind of like Tiff in how I view it. I know that if I cheat more than one day that I'll end up gaining and I don't want that. I tell myself that this one day isn't going to hurt me but if I do it the rest of the week I'll end up putting it all back on, which frankly scares me. What really works for me is I know I have that one day a week where I won't deny myself anything I want so it's something to look forward to.


----------



## Jkelmum

weigh in tonight , been 2 wks since my last weigh in
my scales are showing i weigh less tbh ive not tried as hard as i should so i dont think i will have lost much xx


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in Serina :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Good luck Serena and Panda! :hugs:

Very frustrated this morning with stuff. In tying with my rant the other morning about not being able to eat my points on what I want.

My parents came over yesterday, and my Mom was NO help whatsoever. I don't understand her. She says in one breath how proud she is of me for doing this and how its a good thing, but then she turns around and gets really snippy and mean if she doesn't like certain aspects of it. She thinks I'm being silly because I don't want to eat my points having dinner at other people's houses. She understood about me not wanting to eat out in Restaurants, but can't understand why I just can't bring my own food and eat that while everyone else eats whatever they want.

:cry:

So I told her that I can't do it, its too tempting for me right now. She got all frustrated with me and said that I was being silly and immature. :cry:

I reminded her that I did the same thing when I quit smoking. I refused to be around anyone who smoked for like 3 months until I actually quit. I didn't touch a drop of alcohol or coffee until I was sure I had kicked the habit as I didn't want to have a relapse. 

I'm so hurt and upset over this. I mean I'm not saying I don't want to visit with anyone, its just for the time being I don't want the visits revolving around food. Like seriously... that's honestly too much to ask?

:cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff that would be really hard. I hope that she can start to support you more. It's not fair on you to expect you to be around all that food and not eat it, especially since you are just starting out.


----------



## RedRose19

i feel really good about today :D i had 
breakfast 2weetabix milk and 1 sugar 3pts
lunch 0pt soup, pack of walkers baked crisps 1.5pts
snack small banana and 2 fig rolls, 2pts 
i have so many points left over :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

I have days like that babyhopes where I am really far under, I try not to but some days I just can't eat anything else :lol:

For today:

Breakfast: 2 muffins 4 points
lunch: WW Pizza 7 points plus an apple 1 point
dinner: mushroom spaghetti 6 points

which still leaves me with 9 points for the day :dohh: When Hannah gets up from her nap I'll probably do some popcorn for us and than I'll have my evening snack


----------



## Squidge

Ahhh i've been bad....had fish & chips from the pub :roll: Pffft! 

Oh well, weigh in tomorrow so what will be, will be. 

Good luck tonight, serina :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge, if you were pretty good the rest of the day/week it shouldn't be to bad. Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Had a day filled with food again :(

Oatibix bar (1)
Porride (3.5)
Muffins(3)
Sandwich&Soup(4)
Grapes(1)
Sandwich&Soup(4)
Icecream(1.5)
=18P


----------



## Squidge

Been looking at sports bras so i can get back into running (well, trying to :lol:) and they're pretty expensive :rofl: Cheapest one i've seen so far is £25 and that's from OH's catalogue! 

Really hope i've not damaged my result for tomorrow by eating rubbish today, i was doing well too! I may have to have a go on just dance on the wii tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## Vickie

that is really expensive for a sports bra :shock:

Rainbow :hugs: that doesn't sound to bad, but I'm not sure how many points you have?


----------



## Squidge

I know :lol: I went in JJB Sports today and they were £34.99 in there....OH's face just dropped :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> Rainbow :hugs: that doesn't sound to bad, but I'm not sure how many points you have?

I've got 20, possibly 21 or 22 even as I am still only giving myself 0 for daily activity level, but now that I'm running after 3 kids I'm definitely more active than what I was when I was unemployed ;-)
Just feels like all I think about all day is food, by 9am I'm thinking about what to have for lunch, snack, dinner, dessert
I want to be able to just open the fridge and pick...


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I find myself thinking about food a lot as well and planning my meals etc. Though I'm generally happy doing that as it's stopped a lot of our last minute grab whatever you can find meals :blush:


----------



## nataliecn

Well, today went well! PHEW!
I find it easier while I'm working, because I don't have food around! And luckily, unlike previous jobs, unless I'm going to eat creams, hair product, wax, etc... I'm SOL! LOL. 

Today has been...
Breakfast - oatmeal, coffee with milk, 1/2 grapefruit = 4pts
Lunch - 1c progresso soup, 2 slices ww bread with cheese whiz,yogurt = 3pts
Snack/Dinner - banana and granola bar = 4pts
Snack - veggies and dip = 1pt
So I'm at 13 points... of 25... LOL.

Tried doing the bike before work, but Grady refused to sleep, so I only got 5 minutes in! :(


----------



## Tiff

Tsk tsk, you shouldn't be skipping dinner Nat! :haha: A banana and a granola bar isn't going to cut it! :hugs: Hopefully you had something else once you got home. 

Yesterday was okay for me I guess:

Breakfast: Oatmeal and coffee 2.5 points

Mid-morning snack: Beef Jerky - 1

Lunch - Cucumber Sandwich, nutrigrain bar - 4 points

Mid-afternoon snacks: Popcorn, cinnamon hearts and a few butterscotch chipits ( :dohh: ) - 6 points

Dinner: 0 point soup, skinny cow, nutrigrain bar - 4 points

Evening snack - Another skinny cow, baked chips - 5 points

Total: 22 points on the nose! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie glad you got back on track though I hope you don't keep skipping meals ;)

Hope everyone is doing well today :D


----------



## nataliecn

I didn't really SKIP a meal - I ate.. But the spa was open til 7, didn't get out of there til 7:25, was home at 7:30... and I've been told that's too late to eat a meal, because it's too "heavy"... so I ate a big bowl of veggies with some dip. I find that fills me up more than a meal does anyways..... LOL. 

Just got off the bike! Did 20 minutes and 8 miles! Gonna take the monkey for a walk once it warms up! Supposed to be 8degrees this afternoon I think! We're having my favourite with dinner tonight! Veggie kebabs!! LOVE THEM!!!

How's everyone doing this morning??


----------



## Vickie

good so far! Had a blueberry muffin (well I had two, Hannah took one from me :rofl:) the kid's in a good mood and it's nice and sunny out!


----------



## Tiff

I am munching on cauliflower and FF Zesty Italian Dressing. :munch:


----------



## Vickie

Tiff you and Hannah would get along well she LOVES raw veggies, not so much cooked for some reason though :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

MMM! I love raw veggies! I can eat a hunk of raw cabbage like no tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## RainbowMum

average day so far, but bought some Skinny Cow sandwiches, so will see if I like them a bit better than the ones on a stick...

massive bowl of porride(4)
muffin(1.5)
sandwich(4)

weighing tomorrow, my 'kg' setting on my scale tells me I've lost weight this week, my 'lbs' one says I didn't *ha*
[I always weigh in both as my ticker is in kg and that's really all I know but my WW leader always weighed me in stone and pounds, so I like to know how I'm doing[also need it to determine the points I'm allowed as it's based on how many 'stone' you weigh]


----------



## RedRose19

i feel good today :D

i had banana and ww yogurt for breaky, 2pts
then a ww bar 1.5 pts
lunch i had a tuna sandwich and another banana 4.5pts
and just made some 0pt soup incase i get hungry b4 dinner :thumbup:

what would the points be for breaded chicken.. i cant seem to find it..


----------



## Vickie

I like the ice cream sandwiches better than the fudge bars :D

glad you are both having a good day :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

reeeaaaallllyyyy peed off....stuck to my diet all week,ive walked 2 miles 5 times this week............total loss-naff all :(
xxx


----------



## Vickie

Harveysmum369 said:


> reeeaaaallllyyyy peed off....stuck to my diet all week,ive walked 2 miles 5 times this week............total loss-naff all :(
> xxx


:( :hugs: Any ideas why? this might be tmi but whenever the :witch: is here I tend to retain water and it affects my weigh in


----------



## Harveysmum369

Vickie said:


> Harveysmum369 said:
> 
> 
> reeeaaaallllyyyy peed off....stuck to my diet all week,ive walked 2 miles 5 times this week............total loss-naff all :(
> xxx
> 
> 
> :( :hugs: Any ideas why? this might be tmi but whenever the :witch: is here I tend to retain water and it affects my weigh inClick to expand...

Im not due for another 2 weeks...so it cant be that...i ran out in tears..:cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. maybe it was just a one off? :(


----------



## Harveysmum369

I hope so...it was my first weigh in too...poor girl who was weighing me(not the leader) i kinda snapped at her then ran out.xx


----------



## Vickie

are these the same scales you weighed in on before? Maybe there was something wrong with the setting?


----------



## Harveysmum369

Yep...i think so.My friends who all started ww last week with me all lost.xx


----------



## RedRose19

i was told if you drink b4 the weigh in it can weigh up alot even if you have lost it can make u go up 2-3lbs did u drink b4 going for your weigh in


----------



## Vickie

eating before WI will also really affect your weight as well as the clothes you have on


----------



## RedRose19

yep.. we have our lunch very early b4 the weigh in and its usually 0pt soup not to weigh up heavy and have our dinner after our weigh in..
alsi did u get weighed in the morning or evening?


----------



## Harveysmum369

the meeting i go to is at 7pm...I didnt drink much either :( xx


----------



## Vickie

I assume you had dinner before though? I used to weigh in mornings and evenings :blush: and I found that a lot of times I've gained as much as 5 pounds by the evening


----------



## Tiff

Me too. I'd die if I had to do my WI in the evenings. I do it at home though, and stand on the scale in my birthday suit, AFTER I've gone to the bathroom. Cuz y'know... that stuff matters and such...

:blush: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: same as Tiff here :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

Harveysmum369 said:


> the meeting i go to is at 7pm...I didnt drink much either :( xx

yeah mines at 6 pm and it is a pain.. try weigh your self in the morning at home and you will see you prob have lost.. its just it was in the evening after your days worth of food.. also if you dont drink that much in general that could be a reason also.. as im told you can lose alot more by drinking water :shrug: not sure tho but just dont eat anything heavy or drink alot b4 the weigh in


----------



## Harveysmum369

I had my dinner when i got back...mmm very odd...i better have lost this week!!lol.xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Harveysmum.

I've lost 1.5lb this week, pretty happy with that seen as i pigged out yesterday :dohh: Celebrating with a nice kebab :rofl: Back on it tomorrow! :D 

My OH lost 3lb this week :shock: jammy sod :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

I only lost 1lb ....but thats 5% of my body weight :D 

Tyff :hugs: sorry your mum isnt be supportive ..my oh keeps buyin me chocs and wonders why i wanna wrap them round his neck lol x


----------



## Squidge

Well done Serina :)


----------



## Harveysmum369

on the upside i have toned legs now from all the walking,just gotta work on my thighs now and my belly...lol.xx


----------



## Vickie

Well done Squidge! And Serina 5% is awesome

on a side note while I was editing your weights Hannah hit my hand so you can two just double check that I have them correct? :blush: :rofl:

okay I need to know what this kebab is, I mean I know what a kebab is but everyone in the UK really seems to like them :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

serina27 said:


> I only lost 1lb ....but thats 5% of my body weight :D
> 
> Tyff :hugs: sorry your mum isnt be supportive ..my oh keeps buyin me chocs and wonders why i wanna wrap them round his neck lol x

Oh Stan would be in so much trouble :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Harveysmum369 said:


> on the upside i have toned legs now from all the walking,just gotta work on my thighs now and my belly...lol.xx

that's great! :mrgreen:


----------



## RainbowMum

massive bowl of porride(4)
muffin(1.5)
sandwich(4)
rice&veg(3)
crisps(2.5)
skinny cow(2)
=17, so still room for some more chocolate ;-)


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> Well done Squidge! And Serina 5% is awesome
> 
> on a side note while I was editing your weights Hannah hit my hand so you can two just double check that I have them correct? :blush: :rofl:
> 
> okay I need to know what this kebab is, I mean I know what a kebab is but everyone in the UK really seems to like them :shrug:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Döner_kebab

https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...a:en-GB:official&channel=s&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1

They're a bit like that but not already frozen :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Vickie, i've checked my loss on the front page, it's right :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

OMG! Those are Donairs here. Vickie!!!! THEY ARE SO FREAKING GOOD!!!!!!

When you come up again we'll have to go to Feta and Olives, they make great ones there!


----------



## Vickie

I have no idea what a Donair is :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Seasoned beef, shredded in wide thin strips then put into a warm pita. You can get a Chicago Donair, which has Taziki (yogurt and cucumber sauce) on it, or get the Original which has a sweet garlic sauce.

Then there's lettuce, tomatoes, onions and your choice of feta or cheddar cheese. All of the toppings are optional.

SO GOOD. Mmmm.


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. well done serina on the 1lb loss.. :D 

ive had 16.5 pts today the most im meant to have is 18.. and i feel like ive eaten loads :wacko: i think its cuz ive had so many low or 0 pt foods today but i still feel like ive over eaten :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Well we might have to try that next month Tiff :)

:hugs: babyhopes as long as you stay within your points you'll be fine!


----------



## Vickie

for me today:

Breakfast: blueberry muffin 2 points
lunch: WW pasta 6 points
snack: fibre one bar 2 points
dinner: chicken and cheese quesadilla 9.5 points

which leaves me with 8 leftover :wacko: Will use at least 2 more for snack tonight (well probably, we're eating a late dinner for us so we'll see if I'm hungry)


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Squidge and Serina!!!! :happydance:

I also weigh myself naked! LOL. after having a pee! Although lately I find I weigh less AFTER having breakfast? go figure!

I know it as Shwarma vickie - not Donairs, or kebabs.. When I think of kebabs (like I said I was looking forward to) it was a skewer with peppers, onions and tomatos on the BBQ!

As for my day... 

Breakfast - breakfast burrito and milk w/ my coffee = 4pts
Lunch - 2oz shrimp with cocktail sauce and 1c progresso soup = 1pt
Snack - 4 sl. melba toast,2 laughing cows = 3pts
Dinner - hamburger with cheese, 3 kebabs, 1/4c kraft dinner = 10pts
Snack - veg and dip = 1pt
so I'm at 19 of 24.. Dropped myself down again because I've been at 25 points for sooo long!
Weigh in tomorrow!! Fingers crossed I hit 199.9! LOL

Night all!!!


----------



## Tiff

:hi: WI for me this morning! Down 2lbs! :happydance: 

I lose another point, so that's down to 21 points a day. How is everyone today?


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - did you change your weigh in? I thought it was Sundays!? WELL DONE on the 2 lbs!!! 

I weighed in also - finally am under 200!! :wohoo: Was aiming for 199.9 but did better and managed to hit 198.7!!! That's 2.7 gone this week, and 30.9 overall! YAAAY!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Way to go Nat!!! That's amazing!!! :hugs: :wohoo:

Yes I change my WI day weekly. Because we never have the same days off each week as P's shifts rotate (this week he started work on Sunday, got off this morning. Next week he'll start on Monday and get off Friday morning, etc etc) so I like having my WI day at the start of our time off, not during the week when he's working and not doing our cheat days. :D

So basically each week it gets pushed forward one day. So really I'm WI every 8 days rather than every 7. Next week I'll WI on Friday. I couldn't deal with having our cheat days then have to WI the day after. :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

well done tyff and nataliecn :happydance: 

ive just had my breaky of a banana and a ww yogurt 2pts
im in one way excited about my first weigh in.. but at the same time so nervous.. think i might go for a run later lol make sure i do lose something! lol


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: I was terrified with my first WI as well. I didn't expect to lose anything! So long as you're following your plan, you should lose! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff & Nat! :)


----------



## RedRose19

this seems too easy to be working.. if that makes sense... i never feel the need to want choc i guess cuz i have the ww bars etc... but i never feel the need to eat loads anymore.. and i feel like surely it cant be this easy.. :wacko: 

my mom was very upset last monday cuz it was her second week and she lost a 1lb.. but to her that wasnt enough.. cuz she does sports too.. so she though it would go down quicker.. i just hope next weigh in she doenst get as disappointed


----------



## nataliecn

babyhopes - it will work!!! look at me. some weeks are easy, some weeks are hard. that's normal with any diet.. 2 weeks from now you may struggle, that's totally normal! That's what we're here for!! :hugs: Good luck!!

Tiff - that makes sense!! LOL. We chose Thursday mornings because we both LOVE grey's, and like snacking during the show...


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :hugs:
my oh's cousin is getting married april 10th and i got a dress with only just fits.. im hoping by then it will be looser :D


----------



## Vickie

Well done Tiff and that's awesome Nat!! (that's going to be my next goal after I hit this upcoming one :lol:) :happydance: :wohoo:

as for me I'm a bit down, I weighed this morning and I'm up 1.5 pounds from my last weigh in :nope: So I don't expect to lose this week, will be lucky to STS


----------



## Tiff

Vickie don't worry! Not yet at least. 

There have been a few times where I was up a bit but I still managed to lose 2lbs when WI day started. Maybe try do to some more walks? Or have Hannah do her flying leaps off the couch and catch her? I'm sure that's an amazing workout! :thumbup: Might be the extra boost you may need?

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

thanks Tiff :hugs: I have been less active this week because the weather hasn't been as good (though I was super busy and active on Friday, Saturday and Sunday :shrug:) I've never been this far up this close to weigh in so it kind of got to me this morning. I am wondering if because I'm close (within 1.5 pounds) of having my points go down and I've been close to my points most of the week if maybe that's part of it? :shrug: also looking back at what I've had we've not been eating as many veggies this week so the next couple of days I'm going to make sure to get a good helping of those with my meals


----------



## RedRose19

im sure it will go down by WI :hugs: like tyff said maybe some walking.. if only we all lived closer so we could do like a group run or jog :rofl: i hate going by my self :blush: might mke oh come with me lol


----------



## Tiff

Its entirely possible! If you're close to dropping a point maybe drop it anyways? (if you STS this week or so). But you have days where you don't eat the full amount anyways, right?

:hugs: Crossing my fingers, toes and eyes for you!


----------



## Vickie

this week I've had less of those days because I've been trying harder to get up to my points :rofl: 

and I did use a lot of flex points this week :shrug: I'll be happy enough to STS I don't want to weigh more though :(


----------



## RedRose19

when is weigh day for you? im sure if you had mostly veg and light things the few days b4 weigh in.. it would be down.. cuz sometimes what u eat for dinner the night b4 will still be weighing you down the next morning..


----------



## Vickie

Saturdays are my weigh in :D


----------



## RedRose19

you have plenty of time for it to go down again :hugs: my weigh watcher leader said never eat anything heavy the night b4 weigh in.. cuz even if you do go to the bathroom the next day.. it could still be weighin up heavy.. esp if your weighin in the morning.. 

ive decided instead of snacking on pt foods im sticking to my 0pt soup if i get hungry b4 dinner lol cuz come dinner time i feel bloated... ive no weighing scales here... so i cant check if its working lol


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost half a pound *haha* guess that's better than sts or a gain, so I'll take it...

Having a snack-y day again, so will be having a low point dinner tonight. 
Bought some EBLY wheat which I cooked with a tin of chopped tomatoes, 1 courgette, some mushrooms, onion, garlic & chilli. Just tasted it(it's my dinner) and it's delish and a good sized serving for 2.5Points as I only have to point the EBLY.


----------



## Vickie

what is EBLY wheat??

and another question, we're having brown/wild rice tonight with dinner, do we cook it the same as white rice??? (we generally use a rice cooker and do 2 cups of water per one cup of dry rice)


----------



## RainbowMum

think it's similar to bulgur...do you have that in Canada?

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Ebly-Pure-Durum-Wheat-Rice/42950011

I can never get brown rice cooked as perfectly as I can white rice, the 2-to-1 ratio never works for me on brown rice.
I just cook it in loads of white water and then drain and rinse with a kettle full of boiling water to wash away the starch at the end, the only way I can make brown rice. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Vickie

Yeah I've heard of bulgur wheat though not used it :)

thanks anyways! Maybe Stan will know :rofl: though I'm not counting on it, I'm pretty sure most if not all of his family would consider us crazy for going with brown rice instead of white


----------



## RedRose19

breakfast banana and ww yogurt 2 pts
snack 0pt soup 
lunch tuna sandwich 3pts
dinner low fat chips 120g and low fat breaded fish with peas and carrots 5pts
and for later i have a ww dessert 3pts

does that looks like too much food for the day.. i feel like im eating too much


----------



## Squidge

Sausage, mash, peas, fried onions & onion gravy for my tea tonight....yum!


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> I'm pretty sure most if not all of his family would consider us crazy for going with brown rice instead of white


I LOVE the nutty taste of brown rice but don't always have the 40 mins it needs to cook, I should really cook a big batch and freeze it in portions again like I did a couple of months ago.


----------



## Vickie

I can't really remember when I last had brown rice :shrug: tbh we don't eat rice all that often though moreso now because a lot of the WW recipes seem to be stir fry recipes :shrug: will let you know how it goes tonight! :lol:


----------



## RainbowMum

If I hadn't pigged out on chocolate chip cookies this afternoon, this would have been a 'good' day points wise. My 2.5Point dinner was really lovely, even though all it was was wheat, veggies and tomato sauce but it was so filling, very happy I made a second portion to freeze for next week :)
Ah well, this just goes down as my cheat day since today was weigh-in day ;-)


----------



## Vickie

my day:

breakfast: French toast 3 points
lunch: Ham & cheese sandwich plus a handful of baby carrots 6.5 points
dinner: stir fry 9.5 points
anytime: umm 4 tsps. vanilla frosting 3 points :dohh:

still have 6 for the day though


----------



## Panda_Ally

I forgot to say! 

3lbs for me this week :happydance: 

I been good the last few days too!!!! 

I need to do some exercise tho, can anyone recommend something for me to do??? I'm VERY picky, i know what i dont like but i cant think of something i will!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda on the loss! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Panda! 

How about - swimming, walking, running, dancing (with your LO in the living room or something? :haha:), skipping? :shrug: 

Well, menu for me today: 

B - Toast 

D - Chicken & Dumplings Casserole (WW meal) 

T - Sausage, Mash, Peas, Fried Onions & Gravy 

bang on points today and i'm SO full!


----------



## ald

Well done Panda and on everyone else's losses and STS this week.

I haven't been online all week due to no internet access, but I have tried to be good and have weigh in tomorrow morning. I did go to the gym on sunday and did some press ups etc on monday and then suffered ever since and barely been able to move let alone exercise! I have been careful with what I have eaten this week apart from a bag of crisps last night which sent me over my points but certainly havent drank enough water (coke zero is always calling instead) all week and going to try and improve on that.

xxx


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for tomorrow, ald!


----------



## Vickie

good luck for tomorrow Ald!!

the brown rice was a bit umm more al dente than white rice but over all it was good :) Stan just did the one cup of rice to 2 cups water and cooked it in the rice cooker


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Panda!! 

Vickie - don't worry, I lost like 2 pounds since yesterday when I weighed myself!! Your body may surprise you!! :)

My day so far... 

Breakfast - oatmeal, coffee w/ milk, 1/2 grapefruit = 4pts
Lunch - soup at hand, 2 kiwi = 2pts
Dinner - chicken with cheese and salsa, egg noodles, salad with italian, peas/carrots = 12pts

Gonna have some popcorn for my snack during grey's!
Dropped myself down to 24pts today... been at 25 since Day 2, and I should be at 26 points now, but gonna go for 24 these days!


----------



## ald

I lost 2 lbs :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Ald!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

and I weighed again this morning and am down .5 pounds from last weeks weigh in :shrug: as long as I don't go up tomorrow I'll be happy (well mostly happy :rofl:)


----------



## Squidge

well done ald :)


----------



## Tiff

Vickie said:


> and I weighed again this morning and am down .5 pounds from last weeks weigh in :shrug: as long as I don't go up tomorrow I'll be happy (well mostly happy :rofl:)

Funny how that works eh? I weighed myself this morning and I was down two pounds from YESTERDAY.

:saywhat:

So that'd be like down 4lbs from last week's weigh in. Why couldn't it have been that weight yesterday? :sulk: Although with my luck I'd STS or gain next week if that was the case. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I've been busting my ass spring cleaning since 10:30 I better have lost weight tomorrow :sulk: :rofl:


----------



## sar35

what a great thread! will def be checking in here more


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Sar! are you on WW??


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies hope everyone is well today :hugs: im gonna be doing a sneaky weigh in 2mor to see how im doing.. im gonna try stay on light foods this weekend so my weigh in will be ok on monday night.. i found today hard.. not cuz i was tempted to eat crap food but cuz i found my self at the end of the week not knowing to eat with the food i have left in the cuboards.. so i didnt eat anything :wacko: so ive made it worse for my self really

so now instead of over eating pts ive badly under ate.. only had 4 pts so far today and its already 8 pm :wacko: ive had some 0 pt soup which doesnt help i suppose lol


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: babyhopes, I actually find we eat more different meals now that we're on WW than we were before (it was always the same things week after week).

hope you can do better tomorrow! it's not good to not eat all day :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes you need to try and eat all of your points hun :hugs: The most you're allowed to save a day is 4 and they say only do that if your saving them for a night out or something. Honestly, if you've got them, eat them :lol: You can have chocolate too, aslong as it's pointed ;)

bad day today, back on it tomorrow. Finally got 2 sports bras from Matalan (£4 each!) so i can start trying to run again on my treadmill. I have one problem though, i keep forgetting to drink so i'm not having nowhere near the amount of liquid i'm supposed to :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. im on a quick start for the next two weeks which means i only have 18 pts when im meant to have 22.. but i stil find it hard to stay at 18 pts cuz i feel like i eat too much but i think its cuz i eat more during the evening.. think maybe if i eat more in the morning for breaky it wont be so bad

i know what you mean vickie about eating more things me and oh were having the same dinners all the time but now its like trying to find dinner to fit in with the pts but also trying to have more veg for us but i find my oh counting pts for everything he eats now too lol 

squidge im exactly the same about forgetting to drink enough.. im dont really like drinking water so i find my self forgetting to drink or if i do im worried about the pts in it..


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes10 said:


> squidge im exactly the same about forgetting to drink enough.. im dont really like drinking water so i find my self forgetting to drink or if i do im worried about the pts in it..

That's my problem too! I HATE plain water, it's awful. I like something to taste so have to add robinsons juice to it then i wonder how many pts it's got in :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

tho diet drinks are 0 pts i dont see the logic to it :wacko: i liked the flavoured waters.. but got a feeling they arent 0 pts.. and i used to have tea if thirsty but i dont even have tea no as im worried about the milk going in it and cant drink it without sugar lol


----------



## Vickie

I used to love dr. peppers but cut myself off 100% and since than tend to prefer water over anything else :D


----------



## RedRose19

ive got my self addicted to diet 7up :dohh: lol i used to hate diet drinks but they seem lovely now i dont have sugar throughout my day anymore


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes10 said:


> tho diet drinks are 0 pts i dont see the logic to it :wacko: i liked the flavoured waters.. but got a feeling they arent 0 pts.. and i used to have tea if thirsty but i dont even have tea no as im worried about the milk going in it and cant drink it without sugar lol

flavoured water is 0pts i think, try asking on the weight watchers board, they'll know for sure.


----------



## nataliecn

Hey ladies!!!

Well done Ald!!! :)

My day today... 20 minutes on the bike!
Breakfast - breakfast burrito = 3pts
Lunch - 1C progresso soup, sandwich, gold fish =5pts
Dinner - 2 slices pizza and a piece of cheesy bread = ?!
And my treat, a true Timmy's Double Double (instead of settling for milk and sweetner! LOL) 
So I don't really know where I stand?? hahaha.


----------



## RedRose19

eeek its getting so close to the weigh in i feel like i should spend the weekend walking or something :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Nice treats Nat! Well done on the bike :D

:rofl: babyhopes I'm sure you'll do well at weigh in :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

lol thanks but me and my mom have just realised we've done the pts wrong.. :rofl: tho its ok cuz it means i still havent gone over my pts.. 

ok so next week im gonna try make an effort to drink at least 3 glasses of water/flavoured water a day :thumbup: and a 30 mins walk 3-5 times a week

just hope i cant stick to it lol


----------



## Vickie

once you get into the routine I'm sure it will be easy! that's what I seem to find at least, it's just finding the energy to start it! :lol:


----------



## nataliecn

Going shopping tomorrow for new clothes. All I have for pants that fit without my fat falling out the sides, are maternity pants (which i just threw out!), yoga pants and scrubs for work!! I NEED CLOTHES!! So when I get off work tomorrow, we're going shopping for stuff for moi! PLus, I just hit my goal, so it's what I'm giving myself for getting there! :)


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: How exciting Natalie!


----------



## Tiff

I've been kinda sorta maybe a bit bad today.

Vickie, I'll have you know that I finally had my cupcake. :smug: Couldn't find nutrional info but guesstimated it to be around 5 points or so. I got a red velvet one with buttercream icing. It was okay, but I had total eaters remorse afterwards. Like it was good... but it wasn't 5 points worth good? If that makes any sense? Well at last I've curbed that craving. We'll see what the next one turns out to be.

Haven't done much exercising, I normally will ride the bike while Claire is napping but with my game being released that's what I seem to be playing when she's sleeping. :dohh: The weather is supposed to get nicer again soon so I'll be better with getting out and about.

:hugs: to everyone! GL to everyone WI tomorrow!!!


----------



## nataliecn

babyhopes - what saved me was making small goals and building. :) you'll do great!


----------



## RedRose19

oh how nice :hugs: well done on the weight loss :D 

thats def gotta be the best reward about lossing weight going to do clothe shopping after :D i really cant wait to do that hehe


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Glad you got your cupcake Tiff! 

I had a sugar cookie today :dohh: right before weigh in but I earned over 10 activity points so I'm hoping it doesn't affect me to much


----------



## nataliecn

well, i'm not where i wanna be, so i duno if i'll still get upset about the sizes.. i don't feel smaller, and i'm still a lot bigger than what i'd like, so i'm still gonna have to get large sizes! but i just can't live in yoga and scrubs!! hahahaha!!


----------



## Vickie

I can't wait to have to buy new jeans! :lol: though I am worried that I'll get to the store and find that I'm in the same size :blush: silly I know :dohh: 

Stan told me early on that oh we'll just buy all new clothes once you're done losing weight umm yeah I have a lot to lose don't think that we can get away with no in between clothes :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

my first goal is to fit into a dress i bought to wear at my oh's cousins wedding which is a size 14 it fits ok and hides my tummy.. but the zip wont go up :blush: so im hoping in 3 weeks it would fit ok :shrug:


----------



## nataliecn

Yeah, you've gotta have atleast a few items to get you through! But definitely don't wanna spend lots!
I'm just aiming for one pair of pants, and 2 pairs of capris. And then some shirts. Just enough to get me through the summer. I don't mind yoga pants sometimes, but everywhere I go is either yoga pants or maternity... :(


----------



## Vickie

I'll be the same! hopefully by summer I'll need some new ones :)


----------



## RedRose19

my "tight jeans" arent so tight anymore they fit on perfectly :happydance: eeeek


----------



## Vickie

that's great! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

there the only jeans which fit right now :dohh: so im glad lol


----------



## Tiff

I'd love to fit into my pre-preg pants! I'm STILL in maternity stuff almost a year and a half after having my kiddo. :dohh: I'm the same as Nat, everything is either maternity or stretchy yoga type pants. :(

I started showing super early so I have small-ish maternity pants. I can fit into them again but it really isn't pretty as I get a massive muffin top if I wear them without some sort of control pant. :haha: So not sure how this summer will go. Hopefully I'll have lost enough that it won't look that crazy on me!


----------



## RedRose19

i had a sneaky weigh in this morning and my start weight was 11 st 9 and this morning it was only 11 :shock: i cant believe it.. tho knowing my luck by monday ill put on 7 lbs :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

1 pound gone for me this week :)


----------



## RedRose19

well done vickie :D :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Vickie. 

Another bad day for me :cry: I did well by having breakfast then it all just went pear-shaped :( I've brought my running trousers from my mums house and also some flavoured water so i've no excuses to not do well now. I've really got to buckle down these next few days and do some serious exercise. I don't want to have to face a gain :( 

I'm just struggling this week for some reason :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: we all have hard days etc. im sure you'll be ok if you get into the running.. the worst part or hardest part of exercise is getting started if you know what i mean.. once you get started im sure you will be ok.. i keep telling my self ill start doing the rosemary conley exercises but i never do :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

yeah but the idea of going upstairs on my own to run on a treadmill isn't my idea of fun :rofl: 
i'd better do some tomorrow tho :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

lol id put the tv in front or some good music to listen while running on it.. :D


----------



## Squidge

yeah i may put some music on. I'm about 30pts over since last wednesday :(


----------



## RedRose19

im sure you will be able to work it off ok :hugs:
me and my mom were looking to see how many pts a whole easter egg was.. half of a bag of choc from a roses easter egg was 10 pts :shock: so i wont be having any easter eggs this year lol


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes, check this website out ;) 

https://www.ukladyluck.onthefirm.co.uk/


----------



## RedRose19

wow thats cool.. but also it has the points for dominos pizza... :D my fave and its only 2.5 pts per slice of my fave pizza hehe 

wow 21 pts for a easter egg tho.. omg


----------



## Squidge

:haha: Enjoy! :D


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi Ladies
I joined WW last week and I feel great. The diet is easy to follow and my will power is great right now. I'm making good choices, cooking healthy food and feel like I'm on the right track.
Hope you're all doing well on WW too! Hope to hear from you soon!
PS. I have a LOT more than 29 pounds to lose, but that's how much I want to lose before we TTC our second baby.
:D


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Vickie!!!!

Welcome Capital! :hi: Another Canadian lady!! Ontario to boot! Woo! 

Shopping was a... depressing thing. I have that like hanging belly from Grady, which means my pant size is bigger, but then my crotch area, butt, thighs is so loose that it like bunches?? I got ONE pair of pants, and they are the least bunchy pair that I found! :( Got quite a few shirts which is good. Old Navy has cute little skirts on for $9 so I got some of those, and got the wrong darn size. So I have to go back today to exchange (luckily for a L instead of XL!) Guess I'm gonna be wearing lots of skirts this year! LOL. MIL says I need to get the control panties, atleast so I feel a little better about myself as I'm workin on getting everything toned and flatter.. Maybe I won't have as much of a muffin top issue! 
I ended up buying tons of clothes for Grady.. :rofl: Spent more on him than me!!! 

My day went OK yesterday.. 

Breakfast - 1sl toast with jam, like 4 strawberries, milk in coffee = 2pts ( I wasn't hungry and was in a rush to work.. .)
Lunch - 2 slices pizza = 8pts (needed to rush to shoppin! LOL)
Snack - Yogen Fruz = 4pts (SOOOO WORTH IT!!!)
Dinner - pork chop, rice, salad with ff dressing, corn = 12pts

So I was over, but I also earned some form of activity point for walkin around the mall for hours!


----------



## Harveysmum369

Ive had a bad day...i had chips last night..but I think I only went over by 4 points,Ive been walking loads but no one has told me how to work out the activity points :(
Had a sneaky weigh in and it looks like ive put on weight :( xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Capital!! 

:hugs: Natalie, I have a horrible pear shape now to thanks to Hannah :dohh: so frustrating. Even clothes that really do fit me make me look like a muffin top because of her :haha: (or at least that's my excuse)

:hugs: Squidge sorry to hear you're having a bad few days, here's to getting back on track today :)

:hugs: Harvey'smum 4 points over isn't so bad, maybe you can make it up throughout the week by saving a few points.

I'm not sure how activity points are worked over there? Maybe one of the UK girls can give you some insight?? I don't even really know how they are worked over here, I just enter it into my online thing and it calculates it for me :blush:

and my cheat day oh was I bad :dohh: Even after telling myself I wasn't going to be. I haven't even worked up the points and not sure I want to :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Capital :wave:

Harveysmum - do you go to meetings or do it at home? If you go to meetings and pay for a monthly pass, you will get access to everything online and be able to work out what activity points you've done for exercises etc. If you don't, let me know what you did, how long for and what intensity (low, medium, high) and i'll do it for you :) 

Me and Madison had a really good lay-in this morning so i kind of missed breakfast :rofl: but, instead of missing it, i've had some cereal (at 1pm :haha:) and will just have to have my other 2 meals a bit later...:dohh: I can't afford to mess it around with only 4 days left till weigh in....:haha: 

Started on my flavoured water today...it's not actually too bad :thumbup: Went to home bargains and got it from there instead of Asda, it's 30p cheaper for a 2ltr bottle :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

sounds like the water is a good idea then :D i was hoping to start some running or something this week.. but :blush: i was walking the dog this morning and she tripped me up and im after really hurting my leg.. i had to call my oh to come pick me up :dohh: 

sorry im not sure about the activity points cuz i dont get that book till week 3 i think... so i dunno yet.. 

i was bad last night ladies.. feel so annoyed at my self cuz i had like 3 points left so i had a choc biscuit which is fine it was worth 3 points.. but that about 2 hours later (at 10:30 pm) i was starving.. and so i had a sandwich with tuna worth 4 pts.. so i went 4 pts over yday :( but id saved a few pts throughout the week so i dunno if its ok.. im gonna try save on pts today..


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes, you'll be fine :) I've been 20+ pts over and still lost some weeks :dohh: 

Plus if you've got points left over from previous days you'll still be covered :) 

Off to do a spring clean of the house cos OH is whinging :roll:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Squidge said:


> Welcome Capital :wave:
> 
> Harveysmum - do you go to meetings or do it at home? If you go to meetings and pay for a monthly pass, you will get access to everything online and be able to work out what activity points you've done for exercises etc. If you don't, let me know what you did, how long for and what intensity (low, medium, high) and i'll do it for you :)
> 
> Me and Madison had a really good lay-in this morning so i kind of missed breakfast :rofl: but, instead of missing it, i've had some cereal (at 1pm :haha:) and will just have to have my other 2 meals a bit later...:dohh: I can't afford to mess it around with only 4 days left till weigh in....:haha:
> 
> Started on my flavoured water today...it's not actually too bad :thumbup: Went to home bargains and got it from there instead of Asda, it's 30p cheaper for a 2ltr bottle :thumbup:



I go to meetings but dont do the monthly pass..am going to start that soon.
By Tuesday I will have walked for 2 miles about 5 times at I guess medium intensity...what do I do with the activity points?x


----------



## Squidge

Most people save them as sometimes if you eat them (you can eat upto 12 activity points), you can gain. I always save mine....when i exercise anyway :haha: 

How long does it take you to walk 2 miles? It won't let me do it mile-wise, it's telling me i have to do it minute wise! :dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

I really need to go back to WW meetings as I keep taking 2/3 days off per week and then not lose much :(

I had a check up with my doctor 2 months ago and have only lost 5lbs since then.
I really want to get to my goal by the summer, so have to be a bit better about it...I'm eating peanut M&M's while I'm typing this and have eaten my weight in MiniEggs over the weekend! :dohh:

My GF and I have now finally decided when to TTC :happydance: and I really want to enjoy a 'skinnier life' for a while before putting some of the weight on again :winkwink:

Tomorrow is a new day and I'm going to try and stick to 16-18 Points this week instead of my allowed 20.


----------



## cooney

Hi Vickie!
I lost 12 lbs this month, so i you can update my weight please?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Harveysmum369

Squidge said:


> Most people save them as sometimes if you eat them (you can eat upto 12 activity points), you can gain. I always save mine....when i exercise anyway :haha:
> 
> How long does it take you to walk 2 miles? It won't let me do it mile-wise, it's telling me i have to do it minute wise! :dohh:

It takes me about 30 mins hun.xx


----------



## Squidge

Harveysmum369 said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Most people save them as sometimes if you eat them (you can eat upto 12 activity points), you can gain. I always save mine....when i exercise anyway :haha:
> 
> How long does it take you to walk 2 miles? It won't let me do it mile-wise, it's telling me i have to do it minute wise! :dohh:
> 
> It takes me about 30 mins hun.xxClick to expand...

It's saying it's 1.5 activity points for 30 mins :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Hi Ladies!
So my LO is just over 9 months and I'm tired of carrying around the last ten pounds!! Plus the other 5-10 I'd wanted to lose in the first place! I'm trying to eat well and exercise on a regular basis, but just need to do a bit more as I'm not losing any! I was thinking of joining WW online...is anyone else doing it online? Is it worth the money? I need something to keep me motivated and hold me accountable! I have 3 months before I go back to work and I need to get rid of my spare tire!! lol.


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there
Having a good WW day:
Breakfast: 2 eggs & tea (4 pts)
Lunch: Chicken breast (6), rice (4) and salad w/dressing (1) = 11pts.

13 pts. left for dinner. But I don't think I'll need all of those, so I'll have a good day today!

My WW leader says it's really important to eat all of your points. Does anyone think that you'll lose MORE if you eat all your points? Or is it OK if some days I eat 3-5 points under my points?


----------



## Tiff

If you go too low then your body goes into a 'starvation mode' and will actually horde food because it isn't getting enough. :hugs: Occasionally eating less won't hurt, but definitely don't make it a weekly thing. 

I have been SO bad this weekend. Kinda like Vickie, don't really want to see my point values. :blush: 

Back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Tiff

Oh! Had an interesting thing happen today.

We decided to go out for breakfast, and we chose Wimpy's as its got like the best food EVER! I decided to order their grilled cheese with ham sandwich instead of breakfast food. I couldn't eat all of it!

Not because I wasn't hungry mind you, but the grease that was dripping off the sandwich between the cheese and the ham totally grossed me out. It made my stomach churn and I only managed to gag down half the sandwich. :shrug: I guess I'm so used to not using margerine/butter anymore, and low fat/no grease stuff that when I did have some, it was AWFUL.

:rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

A couple of weeks ago we went to have lunch 'out' and I had a Coronation Chicken with Mayo and Cheese...gave me stomach ache as I'm just not used to that much fat anymore :(


----------



## Squidge

Gah! Ended up having bread & butter after my tea cos i was still hungry and now i'm over! FFS! I've so lost it this week....:roll: 

I'm definitely going to nail it until weigh in on wednesday, going to cut 2/3pts out everyday, drink gallons of water :rofl: and try and do some serious exercise! 

Grrr....why do we cheat ourselves? :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Sherileigh welcome to the group!

Cooney I will go update you now :D

Capital I think the same as Tiff, it's important to eat close to your points. If you lose too quickly than it's much easier to put it back on I believe as well. 

Tiff!! I told you that's what's happened with me and some foods! :rofl: 

Not to bad for me today, we had silver dollar pancakes this morning and ended up eating out for lunch because it took FOREVER to get our pictures done at the mall :dohh: and it was really far past Hannah's eating time so we had to feed her. Anyways I had chicken, a bit of rice and some veggies, oh and some of H's ice cream cone :blush: but it was melting all over her dress :rofl: I don't think I used that many points though :)


----------



## Vickie

oh and Sherileigh I use the online system, I really just can't be bothered to make it to meetings weekly with Hannah :blush: Anyways I really like it and am pretty good about staying on track that way


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge said:


> Gah! Ended up having bread & butter after my tea cos i was still hungry and now i'm over! FFS! I've so lost it this week....:roll:
> 
> I'm definitely going to nail it until weigh in on wednesday, going to cut 2/3pts out everyday, drink gallons of water :rofl: and try and do some serious exercise!
> 
> Grrr....why do we cheat ourselves? :dohh:

Same here this week was BAD, so I'm planning the same as you...


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey girls, i been pretty good this week end, jumped on my mums scales this morn and i was 2.5 pounds down, i weighted again a little while ago and im 1 pound up :S dont get it.. 

hopefully ill lose on tues!! I'm only 2 lbs off my next silver 7!! xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge and Rainbow

Good luck with this week's weigh in Panda! :) I gain throughout the day I find


----------



## Panda_Ally

Good i didnt think it was quite right!!! 

How do you no what ur goal weight is?? my leader hasnt set me one??


----------



## Vickie

I made my own, of course I'm doing it online. I just decided for a goal weight that put me in a healthy BMI for my height


----------



## RedRose19

my weigh in is today :dohh: getting nervous now lol im not gonna eat anything heavy throughout the day


----------



## Harveysmum369

My scales r evil!!!lol...they say im under 16 stone...how how how??ive been sooo bad this week!lol.xx


----------



## RedRose19

did you stick to your pts most of the week? if so then it wont matter if you go a few over i think

well done :D


----------



## Harveysmum369

Yeah ive been good most of the week,just had a wobble a couple of days..I just hope the leaders scales r the same!!lol.xx


----------



## RedRose19

im sure it will be :D good luck


----------



## Tiff

Good luck today BabyHopes! :hugs: 

Soooooooooo what's everyone's plans for easter? We have two Easter dinners to go to, not to mention we're combining my SIL's bday dinner with my parents easter dinner... not exactly sure how I'm going to swing this. OH's family one won't be too bad, they are dutch and for them traditional easter dinner is ham with sauerkraut. Even though I'm not eating out at a restaurant, can I treat the ham like setPOINTS?

:haha: :angelnot: I need a loophole!!!! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck babyhopes for your weigh in!

We don't have any Easter plans with anyone so no real problems there :rofl: 

Is ham one of the items you can use as a set point? if so I'd probably do that since you can't really weigh your food right? :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

Hmm, it says pork is, but not including ham. :saywhat: :rofl:

Although she doesn't do like ham steaks, its like a pork roast? Think of roast beef and its the pork version of it. Mmmmmmmmmmmm! I'll just have to be good and not eat any breads or anything. Not too hard at P's mom and dad's, the only bread they serve is pumpernickle which is like 1 point a piece (which is AWESOME).

Its my Mom's house where that really sucks. She serves the italian dense breads, like Ciabatta and Focaccia. She also does a sugar icing glazed Panettone as well. Its like cake bread? Sweet and dense like cake, but its bread. Gah! This sucks!

:hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Sherileigh

What's a set point? I'm so new to this and already confused! And horrified to find out how many points I use first thing in the morning, on breakfast and coffee!! lol...better change this quickly or I'll be starving the rest of the day!


----------



## Sherileigh

Oh and do you guys keep track of your weight on this thread?


----------



## Vickie

The UK system is different so I'm not sure if they have set points there or not?

You can keep track of whatever you want in this thread, I update weights weekly if you give me your loss I put it on the first page :)

A lot of us track our daily meals, helps keep us on track and also maybe give others ideas for meals :D


----------



## Tiff

I think they do setPOINTS over there, it was someone from the UK that first mentioned it on this thread if I remember correctly. :hugs: Although I think the actual point value is different.

On the upside, while reading about them more it doesn't just pertain to restaurants! It just says when you aren't eating at home. :)


So yeah, setPOINTS is a list of certain foods that are considered filling. So you can take a reasonable portion and give it a setPOINT value. So like turkey, is a setPOINT value of 5 over here. It kind of takes the guesswork out of eating out. 

Yes, I had to change my breakfast habits too! My coffees used to be like 4 points before I trimmed them down. I was using sugar and coffee whitener! The morning java sucks now, but at least I'm losing weight I guess.

:lol:


----------



## Vickie

I need to look more into these set points I think


----------



## Tiff

Here's the Link

I bookmarked it as it is freaking impossible to find it while searching the site. 

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

thanks I'm pretty sure you've sent it to me before and I lost it :blush: will have a look at H's naptime :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

I forgot to mention my food porn dream last night :haha:

I dreamed that I was telling you all how I'd done well with my points for the day blah blah blah and than I suddenly decided to go to Sonic (fast food place) and get a double cheeseburger (huge and I'm sure is a horrific amount of points) and I was so ashamed that I ate part of it and than ordered 2 chicken wraps and ate those because it was "better" :haha: than I woke up :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

OK, so the M&Ms have been destroyed(read:eaten) so back to being good tomorrow. I don't even feel good after eating them, not sure why I bought them...


----------



## Squidge

Anyone have any masking tape i can have? i NEED to tape my mouth shut! :dohh: :hissy: 

:(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow I ate Oreos on Saturday and they weren't even very good :dohh: 

:( Squidge bad day?


----------



## Squidge

yep, bloody harry ramsdens! grrr he wants shooting....:haha: 

Don't know whats going wrong, i wake up with good intentions, have breakfast, drink my water then bam....start eating everything :shrug: i'm one hungry lady...:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

had my second weigh in today and by the evening id lost 3 lbs .. i was worried cuz i had a big bowl of soup just b4 i went out was worried i would be the same.
think im going to stick to 18 pts a week :D


----------



## Vickie

well done babyhopes! Is that three pounds total loss? I'm going to post it on the front page


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes you'll still lose if you went back upto normal points. I think you can only do fast start once or twice, don't think you're allowed to do it every week :shrug:

Oh and well done on the 3lb :) 

I don't even think i'm going to dare weigh in on wednesday....i may give it a miss :dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge, I think I'm going to give my weigh-in a miss this week too after indulging in Maltesers & M&Ms this weekend :(


----------



## RedRose19

yeah 3lbs was the total loss i was so nervous.. 

yeah i am only allowed do the quick start for another week.. then ive got to go back to 22 pts :wacko: tho im hoping by next week im under the 11 st which means one pt less.. :D


----------



## Vickie

:D wanted to make sure I had it right

:hugs: Squidge and Rainbow hope this next week goes well for you and you have good weigh ins next week!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks vickie :hugs: 

im feeling good today.. but maybe thats cuz i had some choc after the weigh in lol.. i had to use up my points.. 

i got my fortune told today.. so been positive all day.. and kinda hyper lol :wacko: hoping to get alot of exercise done this week

ladies im sure you've still lost.. :hugs: good luck with the weigh in


----------



## ald

Right i'm back, had a totally awful few days eating crap well mainly loads of bread! DH has been off work so we have been having day trips out and a BBQ etc and I just havent been able to keep my mouth shut. Dh is still off work for another week but I have to change from today or I will put on the weight I worked so hard to lose! I think the best I can hope for this week is to STS, going to start going for long evening walks as well, bugger!

What low point snacks does everybody eat, I'm finding it to warm to have soup now so what you eating?


----------



## RedRose19

i have a banana or a ww bar they both are low pts but do help if im feeling bit hungry.. also they do jelly in the super market which is low in fat only 10 calories so works out to be half a point for a huge pot and its lovely


----------



## Tiff

Air popped popcorn is still my biggest go-to snack. 3 cups of it is only 1 point (over here). Although I'll weigh out the serving size so it ends up being around 3 points but that's for a larger sized mixing bowl.

You can also get a cooking spray, its canola oil but is "butter" flavoured. Its 0 points so you can spray a bit of that on there and add some salt and it isn't horribly plain. Its been my saving grace when I really feel like just having a big bowl of something and mindlessly munch.

:munch:


----------



## RedRose19

that sounds good tyff.. might try that tonight :D


----------



## Squidge

babyhopes if you get sugar free jelly is 0pts and you can have as much as you like. 

i've come down with a stinking cold this morning so hopefully i'll lose my appetite and not want anything for ages :rofl: i may lose some weight at weigh in then....:haha:


----------



## Vickie

Hope you feel better soon Squidge :hugs:

I generally have popcorn or a skinny cow as a snack, I'm not a big snacker though, sometimes in the afternoon I'll have one but more often I just have my evening snack. I also use the butter spray Tiff mentioned :D


----------



## RedRose19

Squidge said:


> babyhopes if you get sugar free jelly is 0pts and you can have as much as you like.
> 
> i've come down with a stinking cold this morning so hopefully i'll lose my appetite and not want anything for ages :rofl: i may lose some weight at weigh in then....:haha:

oh i thought it was .5 pt thats good to know thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Nah save those 0.5pts for something else :D


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling quite sick today :wacko: so finding it hard to eat today.. 

also im childminding over the easter weekend so i wont be able to weigh my food etc.. how do i stick to ww . just make sure i have only small amounts?


----------



## Vickie

I've now got a pretty good idea of what portion sizes are so I estimate when I'm out


----------



## RainbowMum

^^^So do I but when I'm away(and trying to be good) I try to stick to familiar foods as I know the nutritional values of them


Apart from a couple of slip ups I'm having an alright day:

Porridge(4.5)
Soup x 2 (1.5)
a bit of cheesetoast(1)
dried apricots(1)
Crackers(1)
Ebly&Veg(3)
Smoothie(1.5)
=13.5 so far, I just need to stop snacking on the kids lunch while they eat


----------



## Vickie

glad you are having a good day Rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Glad ur having a good day rainbow!! x


----------



## Panda_Ally

soooo annoyed put half a pound on at WI. 

I weighted earlier in the week and i had lost 3???? I dont get how it changes so much in a few days???

o well, try harder next week. xx


----------



## Squidge

It fluctuates throughout the day that's why they tell you to weigh in once a week roughly around the same time - it does annoy me though :rofl: 

Oh well, decided to go to weigh in tomorrow to see how much i've put on then i'll start all over again! Has anyone taken any pics of themselves in undies or something and put it in cupboards so it stops them from eating? I think i may do it, if i saw myself in undies it'd put me off eating for days! :rofl:


----------



## Harveysmum369

2 and a half pounds off!!!wooo!!am now 16 stone and half a pound :D xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done Harveysmum!


----------



## Vickie

well done Harveysmum! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

I got pics of me in the jeans i wore to my very first weight watcher meeting (they fit) and what they look like on me now. 

Shall i share??


----------



## Sherileigh

Panda_Ally said:


> I got pics of me in the jeans i wore to my very first weight watcher meeting (they fit) and what they look like on me now.
> 
> Shall i share??

Please share....give the newbies like me some inspiration!


----------



## Sherileigh

Does everyone end up using their weekly points? How do you use them...one big splurge or little splurges? And do they use their activity points too? Not to sound to stupid, but the idea is that I can use my daily, weekly and activity points in the week and still lose weight??


----------



## RainbowMum

We don't get weekly points and I never 'ate' my activity points even after a good work out at the gym


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right so... this is the pic that made me think 'i need to loose weight'


Spoiler
https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/Panda_ally/meonswing.jpg

This is me in the same trousers earlier today...


Spoiler
https://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/Panda_ally/IMGP1017.jpg


----------



## Vickie

Sherileigh said:


> Does everyone end up using their weekly points? How do you use them...one big splurge or little splurges? And do they use their activity points too? Not to sound to stupid, but the idea is that I can use my daily, weekly and activity points in the week and still lose weight??

I generally dip into my flex points/weekly points on my cheat day (I weigh in Saturday morning than have a cheat day the rest of the day). The rest of the week I stay within my daily allowance. I've never used my activity points.....generally the online thing takes from the flex points first :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

that's amazing Panda well done! :happydance:

and squidge no underwear pictures of me :rofl:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Dont have flex point in the UK?? Unless im missing something?? 

I use up all my daily points but dont generally roll them over, unless im saving up for a night out or something. 

i rarely do excercise but when i di i dont use the extra activity points, i never really feel the need to.


----------



## Sherileigh

Oops...already dipped into my weekly points! lol. Not a great start, but I'm just starting, so hopefully will get better.
Thanks Ladies


----------



## Vickie

the flex points are there if you need them :D that's just how I use them, others spread them out throughout the week


----------



## Tiff

I spread my flex points over the course of the 3.5 days that P (my OH) is off. :) Or, if I know there is something going on I'll save them all for that.

Like Vickie, I've never used my activity points. Mainly because the online thing never takes them! You have to use all your flex points before you can start subbing in the activity points. It confuses me though, because when I had a friend explaining it to me last summer, she said that if you earn 4 or more activity points in a day you need to eat at least half of them, that day. Otherwise you're burning too much energy without having enough 'fuel' to replenish it.

Makes sense, but I've yet to see that advice on the online site!


WELL DONE PANDA!!!! I can't wait to be able to do that myself!


----------



## ald

Wow Panda that is great and a real inspriation for us all.

I just use my daily points, but if I have any left over I forget about them and start the next day with the daily points IYKWIM (but if I go a little over I make the excuse I had some points left over and make myself feel better that way). I only get 20 points so don't very often have any left lol. I don't use any activity points i earn though.


----------



## Squidge

Wow Panda that's great! 

Well, i've had to text my WW leader telling her i'm not going to be going to weigh in. I feel like i've been hit by a truck! Not only that but Madison's got a bit of cold now so i've had to give her a bit of calpol :( 

Anyway, i think i may have decided to take pics but i'm not 100% sure. I don't fancy opening the cupboard to see a HUGE fat bird staring back at me :rofl: Although, i know it'd make me NOT want to have anything. Hmmmm...decisions, decisions... 

Going to sit and write a menu plan out for this week in a bit. I WILL stick to it too! I really want to have a half decent body and look good in a bikini for my holiday...just over 24 weeks to go!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge hope you and Madison feel better soon. I don't know that I'll ever have a bikini body :rofl:

Stan tried to hide the scales from me today :sulk: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I have not been doing well at all these past two days. Have a lot on my plate emotionally wise and just haven't been hungry. I think I ate 8 or 9 points on Monday and only 13 yesterday. Which is freaking me out because I know it isn't good at ALL to not eat but I just can't drum up an appetite.

:cry:

I was really hungry this morning though so hopefully today will be better.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope today is better for you Tiff. I don't think a day or two here or there will cause to many problems


----------



## Squidge

Hope you're better soon Tyff :hugs:


----------



## Liz5178

starting weight watchers back up again tomorrow actually (although I've been fllowing it since the beginning of this week, just haven't actually joined yet) I live in Philadelphia, PA and every year they do a thing called "Battle of the Badges" it's police vs. fire and it's open to family members as well, so since my husband is a firefighter, I join every year and try to lose a few pounds for summer :) I love the program - it without a doubt works if you actually follow it!!! Good luck to all of you, I will update with my progress!!!


----------



## missy123

hello girls xx
i started WW last monday and i have lost 4 pounds already,im soooo glad to see this thread :happydance: im doing the points plan..today i had WW chicken in tomato and basil it was yummy and only 3 and a half points too :happydance: i started at 11 stone on the button im now 10 10lb its great seeing that number 10..i feel great and not as hungry as i expected..


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome missy and Liz


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## ald

:hi: welcome to the thread xxx


----------



## Squidge

Welcome aboard Liz & Missy! :) 

Done my tea menu for the week & OH's been out to the shop and got the few bits of stuff we needed. So ready to get back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Vickie

that's great Squidge, good luck :hugs:

what is your meal plan if you don't mind sharing (could use a few new options around her :D)


----------



## Squidge

Nothing interesting really but i'll share anyway :haha: 

Thursday - Spaghetti Bolognese 
Friday - Tacos 
Saturday - Chicken Fajitas 
Sunday - Beef Casserole 
Monday - Shepherds Pie/Yorkshire Puddings/Veg 
Tuesday - Something light, beans on toast or jacket potato maybe...


----------



## RedRose19

today has been ok.. but i ate 2 points over last night.. so trying to be strict with my pts today..

breaky ww yogurt and 2 digestive biscuits 2 pts
lunch rice with tomatoe sauce 4 pts
dinner rice with beef sauce 5.5 pts (i was at different places for dinner and lunch and felt rude saying id already had rice today lol)

that leaves me with 8.5 pts left still :wacko: will prob have a snack later, a lemon scone with butter is 4 pts yum


----------



## RedRose19

oh yum tacos... :haha: im so glad we can have tacos hehe


----------



## Vickie

tacos sound really good :munch:


----------



## Squidge

I've never had tacos so i'm hoping they taste ok :haha:


----------



## Vickie

you've never had tacos????? :huh: :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

there nice with quorn mince and and the powder that comes with it yum.. sometimes we puit abit of beef stock into the meat too and its lovely :D


----------



## Squidge

Vickie said:


> you've never had tacos????? :huh: :rofl:

:haha: No....:p 

Seen them in the shops loads of times but never been fussed by them before. They were on offer though so thought we'd try them :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Well I grew up in Texas and it seems quite odd to me that you've never had a taco :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Whats a taco??? 

Done not too bad today! Really hungry all the time tho!! Its that time of the month tho. 

:grr:


----------



## Vickie

this is what I think of when I think of a taco https://www.gearlog.com/images/taco.jpg

:hugs: sorry to hear that you're hungry all the time :( that's no good. I find that I'm that way when the :witch: is here though


----------



## RainbowMum

So, I have lost 1.5lbs this week *haha* It appears a family size bag of Maltesers(Malt Balls covered in chocolate), M&Ms and potato chips should be considered diet food :haha:

35lbs total since September


----------



## RedRose19

well done rainbowmum :D

just realised its thursday.. so gotta start being strict with my points again other wise ill have a gain b4 the next weigh in.. its weird tho her scales said i was 11 6 yet b4 i left the house i was 11 exactly grrr think my scales could be broken, unless in 30 mins i put on 6 lbs :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

omg the dress i bought for the wedding next saturday ( which didnt fit was tight and my boobs didnt fit into :blush: )

now fits comfortably :happydance:


----------



## ald

^ thats great news :happydance:

Wee my weighin day is tomorrow but I had a quick peck at the scales this morning and it said I have put 1 lb on, i'm gutted!


----------



## Tiff

Yay for the dress!!!!

I forgot that my WI is tomorrow not today (pushes forward each week) and when I weighed myself it said that I had lost 3lbs! :shock: 

For now I'm going to just say that I'm down 2lbs and see what the scales say tomorrow on my actual WI day. :D Either way, I'm pleased!

16-17lbs gone!


----------



## Squidge

Well done rainbow! 

Good luck tomorrow, ald & Tyff!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Rainbow! :happydance:

:hugs: Good luck for tomorrow Tiff & Ald

:happydance: that's great babydance :D


----------



## Tiff

Rant Rant Rant RANT! :hissy:


Spoiler
I'm so freaking annoyed!!! AGAIN!!!

So my Mom calls and is talking about the menu for tomorrow's dinner. She's mentioning the pasta dishes and even though I've told her a thousand times that I will not eat pasta she keeps going at me, and at me, and at me about it.

Convo went something like this:

Mom: But why? You can eat pasta, I've seen [Mom's BF who does WW] eat it, and she gets a very decent amount!

Me: Yeah, but [Moms friend] has like 8 extra points a day to spend. I have to be more careful

Mom: Well you can have a little bit [in an annoyed voice]

Me: Yeah, but for the amount of points it costs it isn't enough to fill me up. Then I'll be hungry after and have to eat even more. It just isn't worth it to me. 

Mom: But I made it so you can eat it!

Me: Thank you, but I really don't want it. 

Mom: [muttering to herself] Well, maybe I can put other stuff in it and everyone else can eat it

Me: That's great! Make it however you want! Don't feel like everyone else has to suffer just because I don't want it. Thanks for thinking of me though! 

Mom: I don't get why you can't just eat a bit of pasta. It isn't going to hurt you.



And that's how the convo goes. It doesn't matter how many times I tell her that it isn't something that I personally want to spend my points on she gets so irritated with me. :cry: She's been semi following WW as well, but isn't really losing and will go up more than she goes down. I finally got exasperated and told her today that while I might not eat pasta atm, I'm losing weight and that's what is important to me.

:cry:

Then she turns around and goes on and on about how she's proud of me and how she wants me to lose weight! :wacko: I told her that I didn't think so as she's pretty pushy with the pasta.

FFS. Why can't it just be "Oh, okay! Well its here if you want it. :) " and that be that? NO, she has to argue and get annoyed because I am not eating how SHE wants me to.

:cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff that must be a really difficult situation. If she's anything like my mom she thinks what we were having before (when we lived with them etc) is perfectly healthy and well-balanced when in reality it's really not :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Tyff. My OH can be like that sometimes....so bloody frustrating!!


----------



## RainbowMum

So today I had:

raisins(1.5)
porridge(3)
Soup(0.5)
Sandwich(4.5)
Crackers(1.5)
Chocolate Mousse(1)
Fish, Cous Cous & Veg(4.5)
=16.5 so far even though it feels like I've been eating all day. 
Managed to make grilled cheese for the 2 year old I look after and not eat 1/4 of it like I usually do ;-)
Luckily I don't have Easter plans so no chocolate for me to eat :)


----------



## Vickie

well done for the day Rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## CapitalChick

2.5 pound weight loss for me this week. Not great, considering it was my first week and that's when most people lose tons of weight. But...it was Passover and we had four large family meals, so I guess I shouldn't have expected more.


----------



## RedRose19

2.5 pounds is alot of weigh to lose in a week... :D well done


----------



## Squidge

Well done Capital! Great loss! 

I went 11.5pts over yesterday - ooooooops! :blush: But....it was first day back on track for probably about 4-5 days so it wasn't too bad considering...:rofl: I'm back on it today, after sorting madam out earlier i'm going to get some breakfast in a mo (yes, i know at this time :rofl:) then i'm going to bake later on but WON'T eat the mixture...:haha: 

Hoping for a good day today - i feel 'in the zone' so to speak :lol: Good luck today, everyone :)


----------



## Tiff

Great job CC! :hugs:

So I 'officially' weighed in this morning and yep, 3lbs gone this week! Bringing me up to a total of 17lbs gone.

:cry: Honest to god I never thought I'd shed even 5lbs. I'm so happy that its working!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

well done tyff :D :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff!


----------



## RedRose19

i was so bad this morning.. i had some cadburrys caramel choc... :blush: but it works out 1 pt per piece.. but i was like 8 pts under yday cuz i felt sick at dinner time.. and i had about 8 pieces.. does that still mean im over my pts?? or just even now? :wacko: sorry if im not making sense lol


----------



## Squidge

If you've had points spare from yesterday then class those chocs as yesterdays points and just have 18 for today - that's if your still doing the 18pt thingymibob? :lol: 

That's probably what i'd do anyway :)


----------



## Tiff

I think your points are just that. It doesn't matter what you spend them on so matter as they are there, so if you were under 8 points at dinner but ended up eating 8 points worth of chocolate afterwards (to me) that would mean you're even.

I remember my friend mentioning how you could blow say 20 points on McDonalds breakfast, but then if you don't want to be going over your points you're stuck eating 0 point foods (veggies and such) for the rest of the day. :)

It may be different over there though! :hugs: Mmmm, chocolate.


----------



## Squidge

No, you're right Tyff :) Same applies over here too :)


----------



## RedRose19

i think 8pts worth ofr choc was worth it lol.. 

but way in is in 3 days gotta be strict for the rest of the days so i dont weigh up heavier.. but had a sneaky weigh in this morning and looks like 2lbs loss this week.. hopefully 3 by monday


----------



## Vickie

Well done Capital and Tiff!!! :happydance:

I'm so happy the plan is working for you Tiff :hugs:

I had a sneaky weigh in today :shhh: and am finally under 220, hope it stays there tomorrow ;)


----------



## CapitalChick

Tyff said:


> I think your points are just that. It doesn't matter what you spend them on so matter as they are there, so if you were under 8 points at dinner but ended up eating 8 points worth of chocolate afterwards (to me) that would mean you're even.
> 
> I remember my friend mentioning how you could blow say 20 points on McDonalds breakfast, but then if you don't want to be going over your points you're stuck eating 0 point foods (veggies and such) for the rest of the day. :)
> 
> It may be different over there though! :hugs: Mmmm, chocolate.

I just wanted to add something into the discussion. I think you're partially correct on this...

If you are meeting your points allowance and if you are eating all the servings of meat/protein, low-fat dairy products, fruit/veggies, and healthy oils every day...only then can you spend the rest of your points on chocolate, chips,etc.

I had a friend in high school who was doing WW. She had a junk addiction, but not a big appetite. So every day she would have a hot chocolate for breakfast, a slice of pepperoni pizza for lunch and either a large cookie or chocolate bar to finish. She usually would have oven baked fries for dinner. And that's it. Did she meet her points? Yes. Was she losing? Yes, usually. Was she "allowed" to spend her points like that since she wasn't going over? I'd say that the WW folks would say "NO WAY!!".

So I think that you can eat whatever you want, so long as you're fulfilling the WW program's daily food choice requirements.

Anyone have other thoughts? I'm pretty sure that's how it works, but open to disagreement!


----------



## Vickie

No I agree, I do think WW is about following a healthy/balanced diet. the good thing about the program is that it allows for these slipups or cheats as we call them and doesn't penalize you for it (if that makes sense?)--which is what I think what Tiff meant more or less. But eating unhealthy foods all the time no I don't think that's what the program is about. :)


----------



## Tiff

Thanks Vickie! :hugs:

CC, no I think you're right. :mrgreen:

I imagine the whole point of WW is to train people to make healthy choices all around, so balanced meals and whatnot too? 

Although C-R-A-Z-Y that she could survive off of eating that little. :wacko: There's no way I could do that!


----------



## Vickie

For me it really is a lifestyle change, taking the time to consider what I'm putting in my mouth and it's dietary benefits (or not as may be the case) and watching to make sure I'm reading the "I'm full" cues. I want to eat healthier and I want Hannah to grow up eating healthier than I did, have a better understanding of foods, and all around make better choices :flower: 

I do still have cheats though :blush: and this weekend might not be a good one for those with Easter :rofl:


----------



## ald

Congratulations on your losses this week. I weighed in this morning and stayed the same, so not great but not to bad!

DH came home from work yesterday anouncing that he is off to Afgan for 6 months possible from start of July, so that has now put our IVF back until next year :cry: isn't waiting 27 months TTC enough, why do I now have to wait another 12 months, life is soooo s**t sometimes.

Anyway sorry for going totally off on one there, just wanted a rant and cry!


----------



## Vickie

:( Ald that must be so hard for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I agree Ald :nope: :hugs:


----------



## v2007

Im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack :haha:

Afternoon ladies, i hope you are all doing really well. 

I still at 11.5lbs. 

Ive been ill for 2 weeks and have barely eaten my points, but im back on the WW wagon and so far so good. 

:hugs:

V xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Sorry ald :hugs: 

Welcome back V! I did wonder where you'd got to :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: V was wondering where you'd gotten to

I hope you're feeling better now?


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm sorry Ald :( I'm counting down the days until we can start TTC and would be devastated if I had to wait another year once the next 10(ish) months are up

I'm having a good day so far, even though a Lindt Chocolate Bunny(given to me by the family I work for) is calling my name ;-)

Oatibix Bar(1)
Egg Sandwich with Tomatoes(5) *I now use 1 whole egg plus egg whites as I'm low on egg whites, which is why points went up
Nuts&fruit(4)
Oatcakes while shopping(2)
WW pizza(6)
=18

I found my WW folder earlier and realised that I definitely have been allowing myself less points than I should have acc. to the book based on 'daily activity level' I'd be allowed 23 and I've been having 20.


----------



## RedRose19

im very sorry ald :( ttc is stressful enough without having to wait longer :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well i've made 12 cupcakes today and eaten...................................................................................................................NONE!!! :D :happydance: 
I'm not even tempted either :haha: Go me....:happydance:


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm so excited..I just checked the nutrition labels on some stuff I have in the freezer and found out a chicken kiev is 12 points...won't be having that. But an M&M shepperds pie, for 1 serving (1/4 of the pie) is only 4 points!! That's awesome! Made my day, think I will be stocking up on those! And I still have 10.5 points left for dinner...if I only have a salad, that leaves me with 6 points for dessert!! Woohoo!


----------



## RainbowMum

Skinny Chocolate Tripple Chocolate on a 'stick' is way nicer than the icecream sandwiches and only 1.5P instead of 2


----------



## RedRose19

ive had a bad day.. :nope: i accidently starved my self (was working longer than i sud of been) so when i got home.. i was soo starving and had a few biscuits while waiting for my dinner.. then when i ate my dinner i felt too sick to eat :(.. my body isnt used to butter any more :shock: i think thats what upset my stomach.. but i feel so crappy today... back to my pt counting 2mor ... hope i didnt mess up my weight for my weigh in on monday :(


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done Squidge, that's a major accomplishment :mrgreen:

that's great Sherileigh sounds like you're doing a great job so far :thumbup:

:hugs: babyhopes

:argh: for me we put Hannah's gingerbread house together and I ate a few handfuls of M&M's and weigh in is tomorrow!


----------



## Squidge

I may have licked the spoon from the buttercream but that's next to nothing really :blush: 

However, i'm still within points today! :D 

B - Cornflakes 
D/T - Tacos & Wedges = Sort of made it into late dinner/early tea seen as i was too busy making cupcakes to have both :rofl: 

Not over though :)


----------



## Vickie

oh how did you like the tacos :D


----------



## Squidge

Forgot to say good luck for tomorrow, Vickie! :hugs: 

Tacos were reaaaaaaaaaaally nice and tasty! Will definitely have them again :D


----------



## Vickie

1 pound off for me this week. Really thought I'd lose at least 1.5 :( on the bright side I'm under 220! :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie!! :D

I've had a chip butty with a few scraps on for dinner :dohh: Anyone dare to have a guess at how many points that'll be? :lol: 

Suppose i'd better have the chicken stir-fry for tea cos i was supposed to have that for dinner....:dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Your points are so different I daren't guess, but I doubt it was good :rofl:

question time: When you're calculating points for something say mashed potatoes (for those who do the online) do you enter the potatoes and than the butter and the milk that you put in? or do you just use the calculation for the potatoes? :confused: (hope this makes sense)


----------



## Tiff

1 is still better than STS or gaining, Vickie! :happydance: Well done!!!!

I tried to be good yesterday, didn't have bread, about a tablespoon of stuffing, no pasta (not for lack of my mother trying to push it on me though, lol), small piece of turkey and loads of peas and broccoli. I ate all the veggies first to fill me up, and then grazed on the other stuff.

There was homemade chocolate cake for my SIL's bday, my Mom gave me a slice to take home as we had to leave early (Claire was having a meltdown). Anyways, the thing that sucks with homemade is its hard to judge how many points it is because there isn't any nutritional info! :dohh:

I went on the WW Site and a 65g slice of chocolate cake is roughly 5 points. We weighed the slice that my Mom each gave us, it was 150g! :wacko: Since it had a layer of chocolate icing in the middle I just ate the top half and counted it as 5 points and then will have the other portion at some other time. Yummy stuff though! :thumbup:

Although I did weigh myself this morning and I'm up a pound, but I suppose that's to be expected. :lol: Will have to be very disciplined with exercising this week!


----------



## Tiff

Hard to say, Vickie! Depending on what type of milk you use, it might only be .5 point for the entire amount you put in the potatoes! I would definitely add a point for the butter though, that stuff is crazy high in points for such a small amount. 

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Tiff, we use skim milk for ourselves and when cooking (Hannah drinks so much whole milk I'm really not worried). I doubt I use more than 1/4 cup and that's for potatoes for the three of us so I won't worry about it :) I do point the butter, even though I use the becel it's still 1 point for 2 teaspoons!! :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

and the other thing, I went down by 10 pounds, down 30.5 total and was told to recalculate my points, which I was expecting, but when I did it my daily allowance didn't change any? :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

Did you change your activity level at all? I know when you are more active it gives you more points.

:wacko: Strange!


----------



## Vickie

nope I kept everything the same :|


----------



## RedRose19

well done vickie :D :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

You could just always elect to stop eating the point! :mrgreen:

What's on the menu for Easter Dinner? :munch:


----------



## RedRose19

were having turkey for easter dinner :D

but not too much cuz of being weighed on monday lol... just about to go for a long walk to work off 3 pts worth.. cuz we went to the cinema and even tho i didnt go over my pts i feel like i sud work off the jellie sweets we had.. which were like 3 pts..

im worried im gonna have a gain this week... :(


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: That's natural to worry! I still cringe while I'm waiting for the scale to read how much I weigh. :shy:


----------



## Vickie

We're having smoked turkey (Stan's desperate to grill :rofl:) and mashed potatoes and some kind of veg not sure what yet :)

I probably will go ahead and try to stay at 27, shouldn't be too hard really :) 

:hugs: babyhopes you never know


----------



## miel

Vickie you lost over 30 pounds already !!! :)!!how nice!!!


----------



## Squidge

a big fat FAIL for me today :dohh: :( 

Gonna have to get back on track tomorrow if i want see a loss on those scales on Wednesday!!


----------



## RainbowMum

*hugs* squidge!!

*****************

I did really well today, especially considering I spent 6 hours at the Mall today

cereal bar(2)
soup(0.5)
sandwich(4.5)
chips/crisps(2.5)
fish, couscous & veg(4.5)
skinny cow icecream(1.5)
=15.5

Had a sneaky weigh-in this morning and seems like I lost another 1.5lbs and am now under 80kg!!! But will see on Thursday what the official weight is as I suspect part of it is that I had a lie-in this morning...


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Squidge!

Vickie, when you guys had the cowboy steaks how did you point them? Ours aren't the huge ones but not small either. I was thinking like 5 points?

:shrug:


----------



## Vickie

Tiff, there's info on the package and I entered that into the tracker and made them one of my food items (put how many grams per serving). When we cook them we weigh the steak (raw) and guestimate, usually they are 1 and 1/2 to 1 and 2/3 serving but it really depends on the size of the steak :)

well done Rainbow! :happydance:

good luck getting back on track tomorrow Squidge :hugs:


----------



## Sherileigh

Vickie, you've lost 30lbs! That's great, you must be so proud!
I'm thinking that I really like WW, I went to an easter lunch today, avoided desert, limited my salad dressing and still have enough points for a nice dinner and about 21.5 of my weekly allowance left for desert! I think I weigh in tomorrow, so I guess I can use them tonight if I want too! (but I won't of course). This really teaches you to think before you put stuff in your mouth!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks :hugs: I'm happy with it though most of it was in the first few months, now it's getting tough as I'm losing a lot more slowly :lol:


----------



## RedRose19

well done on the 30lbs vickie :D thats great... :hugs:

me and my mom went on a speed walk :rofl: so we worked off like 4.5 pts so im feeling abit better about our weigh in.. we are gonna walk again 2mor morning and monday morning b4 the weigh in..
this is my last week getting weighed on a monday tho.. i got a new job so im gonna have to go on wed instead... so my next weigh in will be a week and half later


----------



## Squidge

Vickie 30lbs is FAB!! :D 

You should really worry when you've been doing it weeks and only lost a grand total of............................................................4.5lbs :blush: :rofl: 

I'm back on it today though! :D Just having half an hour nosey online whilst having my breakfast then i'm going to do a big spring clean....wonder if i earn any activity points? :haha:


----------



## ald

Wow Vicky that is fab, and it coming off slower now is great as well as that way it will stay off in the long term. Plus if you think, if you only lose 1lb a week thats still 52 lb over a year! xxx


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Ald I hadn't quite thought of it that way. You are completely right :hugs:

Happy Easter to all of you and good luck avoiding all the bad treats around today! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:blush: my brother bought me a malteaser easter egg :( but i worked out the points to be 6 pts for the malteasers.. so i had them :blush: 

were gonna be having a turkey dinner later i will be having a small amount and mostly veg :D


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm home alone and bored, so I can already tell that I'll be struggling to stay within my points today.
It's only 2pm and I've already eaten 10 points


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow


----------



## Sherileigh

I had my first weigh-in today and I lost 2.5lbs!! I'm so thrilled! Just hope it keeps coming off! The sad part is that my points went down already....1 week in, obviously I was just on the border. Yuck. Oh well, I still had lots of weekly allowance left and my activity points, and that was with treats, so I'm sure I'll survive.


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Rainbow 

Well done Sherileigh! :D 

I've been that busy cleaning up i've only had 2.5pts today....:haha: I REALLY want a sunday dinner but all my meat is frozen and it'll take ageeeeeeeeeeeees to cook :( Pfffft! 

Just done 4hrs non-stop cleaning/tidying and generally running backwards & forwards to the kitchen/living room....surely i must have burnt some calories :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Sherileigh said:


> I had my first weigh-in today and I lost 2.5lbs!! I'm so thrilled! Just hope it keeps coming off! The sad part is that my points went down already....1 week in, obviously I was just on the border. Yuck. Oh well, I still had lots of weekly allowance left and my activity points, and that was with treats, so I'm sure I'll survive.

It was the same with me! I was only 2lbs away from recalculating my points, so the first week I lost 6lbs (water weight though) so it immediately went down as well. 

Fantastic job on the loss!!!! :happydance:


I'm in a funk. I felt 'heavier' this morning so I weighed myself (I know, I know) and I was UP 2lbs! I know its just 2lbs and I still have quite a bit of days to lose it but somehow I'm dubious that I'm going to be able to lose these 2lbs when I have yet another easter dinner to go to tonight! 

:growlmad: I can't even be freaking glad that easter is over. Next week is FIL's birthday and its been decided that we're going to go out to AppleBees for dinner.

FOR GOD'S SAKE! WHY DOES EVERYTHING HAVE TO REVOLVE AROUND FOOD???? :hissy:

Honestly, no wonder they keep saying that obesity is becoming more and more of a problem. Any sort of event and its food, food, food, food. Why not make the focus visiting with people? 

Sorry, clearly I am bitchy and having a moment this morning. I hope I haven't offended anyone.

:cry:


----------



## Squidge

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge :hugs: Tyff :hugs: 

Does anyone know if you can cook a chicken from frozen? I'm stupid, i don't know :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

I don't think so Squidge, I don't think it'll cook properly. Do you have a microwave? You can always do a speed defrost!


----------



## Squidge

Yeah but OH's fussy and doesn't like defrosting meat in the microwave, we usually take it out night before but we forgot :haha: 

no worries, thanks for your help anyway, Tyff! :hugs: I'll have to go without no roast dinner :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

do you have a rice cooker Squidge? because you can cook them from frozen in there and they turn out pretty well

Well done Sherileigh :happydance:

:hugs: Tiff could be water weight from the salt etc. in the food you've eaten?


----------



## Squidge

We only have a slow cooker? :shrug: OH's saying it's too late to cook it now :dohh: 

I will take the chicken out tonight and have it for dinner tomorrow instead. Thanks though :hugs:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Can anyone tell me how many points are in a Baileys Easter Egg?the one with truffles....its not for me,might I add...!
xx


----------



## Vickie

the UK points are slightly different so I'm not sure :hugs:

:hissy: I saw a video of myself this morning :sulk: not nice :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

No idea Harveysmum but i'm probably guessing somewhere between 20-30pts, depending how small/big! They aren't low, i know that.


----------



## RedRose19

my malteaser worked out to be 19 points :wacko: but thats the hollow egg and 3 bags of malteasers... 

if you give me the calories and the fat in it i can work it out


----------



## Sherileigh

I agree with Tyff...everything revolves around food...or even high in calorie drinks...alcohol, Tim's french vanilla coffees...even their bloody ice caps aren't as low in points as I'd hoped. Sad. Not many social activities with no calories. Except excersing of course, but not many of my friends are up for that! lol


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: In a way I guess we're lucky we don't really have much family around. When we do go out with friends though yep everything definitely revolves around food. One good thing though when the guys come over I generally cook for them so I can make them eat healthy ;)


----------



## Tiff

:shy: Sorry for my rant! Its just that's all it seems to be, is food food food! 

I'm frustrated as well because I can't find any nutritional info on AppleBees! The site has the chart, where it says calories, fat, fiber etc but there isn't anything underneath it! :dohh: Hard to pre-plan what I'll have that is low points wise if I can't figure anything out!

I suppose P and I will have to swing by there and see if we can grab a take out menu and figure out nutritional info. :neutral:


----------



## Squidge

I've just realised....i've been so busy cleaning and now baking that i've only had 4pts today! :dohh: 

Atleast i can have a big tea without going over today....:lol:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You do seem to have a lot of family obligations, dinners, birthdays, etc. that revolve around food.


----------



## Tiff

Ha ha ha don't we though? :haha:

And its definitely an obligation. :neutral: Siiiiiiiiiigh. Don't mind me. I just get really grouchy when I'm trying super hard and then I'm forced to sit and be around the one thing that I don't overly have control over yet. :cry:

Between that and my Mom pushing me to eat eat eat then getting snarky with me when I don't, I'm just worn down. :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hopefully you can regroup through the week. :(

Ugh so don't mind me but Stan's smoking a turkey breast for dinner and he decided to put brown sugar on it :dohh: When I asked him why he said "I don't know" and than I told him umm I kind of have to point that! TWO freaking points :argh:


----------



## RainbowMum

Tyff said:


> I'm frustrated as well because I can't find any nutritional info on AppleBees! The site has the chart, where it says calories, fat, fiber etc but there isn't anything underneath it! :dohh: Hard to pre-plan what I'll have that is low points wise if I can't figure anything out!
> 
> I suppose P and I will have to swing by there and see if we can grab a take out menu and figure out nutritional info. :neutral:

I found this, not sure it's the same in Canada/US

https://www.thedailyplate.com/nutrition-calories/food/applebees


----------



## Tiff

THANK YOU!!! Now all we need to do is pick up the menu! :happydance: :hugs:


:shock: Vickie! I would've blown a gasket! Like it isn't hard enough eh? :dohh: Can you scrape off the sugar?


----------



## RainbowMum

I cheated a bit for tonight's dinner...I used a can of Campbell's Low Fat/Low Salt Condensed Cream Of Mushroom Soup to make a sauce ;-)
'fried' some courgettes and mushrooms, added 3 qourn fillets(2 servings), cooked it in the soup/sauce and served it with brown rice
was quite nice and a change from 0-point tomato sauce-good thing I made enough for tomorrow or Tuesday

******

my day:
porridge with dried fruit(5.5)
soup/pitta/hummus(4.5)
1 cereal bar(1.5)
rice(3)
quorn, veg & sauce(2.5)
=17 so far leaving me with enough points left for some icecream or popcorn

Might be going to a friend's house tomorrow and they're going to serve a roast...not sure I want to as they're not likely to cook healtyly at all-the yorkshire puddings and roast potatoes will be dripping with fat!
So Tyff I completely understand you


----------



## Tiff

:shy: Okay, I'm going to sound very silly, but what exactly is Yorkshire Pudding? :blush: I've heard about it a lot... just never eaten it. Is it good? :flower:


----------



## Vickie

I'm not sure Tiff, I'll have to see when it's done. He's lucky it still fell within my daily points though it does put me close to over the top! Still seems such a waste to use two points on brown sugar :wacko:

well done for the day Rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

I totally agree! I'm like that with Margarine. Its so high points for so little that you get. Maybe you could like rinse off the turkey or something? :shhh: Although that'd wash off the yummy no-point seasonings that I imagine he has on there.

:dohh: Gah! That would probably make me see red. Food is such a touchy subject with me these days.... :shy: Mainly just because I'm jealous. I want to be eating and enjoying myself like everyone else.

:(


----------



## Vickie

*sigh* he could have just smoked it with some dry rub and it'd still be good I think. ah well he did apologize!

I still have a lot more points to work with than you Tiff :hugs: I know as they go down I'm going to get a lot more careful with them.


----------



## Tiff

You may have more points, but it is still not fun to follow the system! I find it the hardest around holidays where having a big, fat filled dinner is the norm. :flower:

I'm doing somewhat okay though! I still have 11 points left for tonight's dinner, and 22.5 flex points as well. So here's hoping I don't go too over! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

it is definitely hard around the holidays even though we tend to be just the three of us so I can better control what we're eating, there's still the treats and chocolate and today the smoked turkey :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

We should start referring to it as The Great Turkey Fiasco of 2010! :haha: One of these days it'll be something to look back and laugh on. Today, maybe not so much. :shhh:


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: :rofl: I dare you tell him that next time we're up


----------



## RainbowMum

Tyff, yorkshire puddings are made from cooking batter in very hot oil in a muffin tray, they go very nicely with a roast dinner and soak up the gravy oh so well. yum!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yorkshire_pudding

they're at least 1.5P each and I can happily eat 3 but the ones tomorrow would probably be more than that as I'm sure they add more fat to the tray :(


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey!!! 

I havent been doing the diet this week, found it really hard!! I just keep eating and im hungry ALL the time!! 

Gunna put on maybe 4 or 5 lbs this week but ill b back on next week i think... really cba anymore, the desire to get thin is going.


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Panda 

Well i've done well today! I have 24 cupcakes in my fridge and still not tempted :haha: I didn't even lick the spoon after i'd done with the buttercream.....i must have a lot of willpower today :haha: 

I do have a couple of points left but i'm going to save them. No point eating just for the sake of it.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda

Great willpower Squidge! :D

we just finished dinner here :munch: it was pretty tasty (though next time he's leaving the brown sugar off ;))


----------



## Tiff

:wacko: I'm totally sporting a Food Baby right now. :dohh: If you've seen the movie Juno you'll know what I mean. :haha:

Dinner was good, waaaay too good. I think when it was all said and done I ate 17 points worth of food! Which is crazy as that's almost my entire allotment for the day! 

I doubt I'll lose this week, atm I'm just gunning to STS. :nope:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: How many more days until weigh in Tiff?


----------



## Tiff

I've got until Saturday, so it should be okay I guess... but just doubtful that I'll lose this 2lbs and then another 2lbs on top of that to keep with my weekly 2lbs. :( Its my own fault really, just fuels my annoyances with all these stupid family dinners.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You really don't ever know


----------



## Squidge

Grrrr bloody :witch: arrived last night :( I wouldn't mind but i've been taking the pill (but missed a couple :dohh:) so wasn't due on until Thursday which would have been AFTER weigh in!! :hissy: 

So now, after a sneaky peek on the scales this morning i'm 2lb up :( Apart from Saturday i think i've been good all week!


----------



## Tiff

I'm up an extra pound on top of the 2lbs I was already up to begin with. 

:hugs: Totally feel your pain Squidge!!!!


----------



## Squidge

It's rubbish isn't it? :haha: 

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge, I started spotting today and AF isn't due for a week :grr: I'm not happy about this at all :(

:hugs: Tiff & Squidge hope you have good weigh-ins


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i feel your annoyance..:hugs: as i think ive put on 2 of the 3 lbs i lost last week :(

my weigh in is in 2 hours.. so nervous.. even if i stay the same id be happy tbh.. will update after


----------



## RainbowMum

Babyhopes, is your ww class open today? Thought they were all closed over Easter...

*hugs* Squidge and Tyff!!

So far I did alright by sleeping in and sort of skipping breakfast:

cereal bar(1)
bagel & egg(5)
Milky Way Chocolate bar(2) my treat during shopping ;-)
ricecakes(2.5)
Dinner will be leftover from yesterday(5.5)
=16 meaning I still have 4 leftover


----------



## Sherileigh

Hey ladies...I just wanted to let you know I made some greek salad with Creamy feta dressing...a WW recipe last night. It was AMAZING! So yummy! Just in case anyone else was struggling to figure out some good salad dressing. It's only 3 points for the salad. I only used half the amount of dressing, so it was even less. 
Squidge you may find you weigh less after your period...good to get it over with before weigh-in maybe?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: good luck with WI babyhopes


----------



## Squidge

Sherileigh said:


> Hey ladies...I just wanted to let you know I made some greek salad with Creamy feta dressing...a WW recipe last night. It was AMAZING! So yummy! Just in case anyone else was struggling to figure out some good salad dressing. It's only 3 points for the salad. I only used half the amount of dressing, so it was even less.
> Squidge you may find you weigh less after your period...good to get it over with before weigh-in maybe?

Yeah maybe, i do feel really bloated and heavy so i'm hoping that'll have gone down a bit by the time weigh in comes Wednesday evening! 

Good luck babyhopes :)


----------



## embojet

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, been really hectic. Having problems with DH and we may be splitting up, but dont really want to talk about it now. Benn off the wagon a bit recently but back on it and I've lost 3lb so 12 lb so far. Keep it up everyone, you're all doing great.


----------



## Vickie

looks like I'm going to squeeze right in under my points today :rofl:

I had raisin bran with milk this morning and noticed that hey I've been pointing it wrong it's 3 points for the cereal plus 1 points for the milk :dohh: so 4 points rather than the 3 I've been thinking it was :dohh:

lunch was a ham sandwich at 7 points

dinner is the kicker fajitas at an estimated 14.5 (will have to weigh the steaks later to make sure I have the portion sizes correct)

leaves me with just 2.5 points for my snack tonight *whew* :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Embo I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you're okay :hugs:

well done on the weight loss :)


----------



## Squidge

hope you're ok, embo. Well done on the loss :hugs: 

Think i'm about 1.5pts over today - not too bad considering :witch: is here :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Plus another 3pts seen as i've just eaten 2 packets of Quavers :dohh: I'm going to have to go to bed soon otherwise i'll end up eating everything in the cupboards whether it's cooked or not!!! :(


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Embojet! :(

Good work Vickie!

I've been really good with exercising today, hopefully that'll help with WI this week. Did 30 mins on the exercise bike so that's 2 Activity points, and then we just did a crazy long walk to the post office and grocery store, it was an hour and a half so I put 60 mins with brisk walking and then 30 leisure walking in the store for an extra 4 AP, so that's 6 today total! :happydance:

Just wanted to say while I was hemming and hawing over SmartOnes in the grocery store, a WW Leader noticed me and we started chatting. She was super nice, almost made me wish I went to actual meetings. Anyways, she gave me a TON of hints and whatnot, at one point she was like "I probably shouldn't be telling you this" because its mainly one of the benefits of doing the meetings I guess.

Anyways, Zehr's has started carrying the Vita Tops, which I've been really wanting to try! They're only 1 point and are apparantly to die for. She lost 60lbs on the program, and she said she'd get the FF chocolate pudding (1 point) then warm it up in the microwave. Then she'd use a Vita Top and the a 1/4 cup of Fat Free Cool whip. She said it was AMAZING as a dessert, and only 2 points! :shock: We didn't buy the pudding, but I definitely happy that I spoke with her!

She was super stoked with our loss progress, lmao she got me all "woohoo!!!" about it! :haha: :blush:

Anyways, wanted to pass on her tips!


----------



## RainbowMum

I LOVE the Fat Free/Sugar Free Jello Puddings[if that's what you mean]

Those cookies look yummy.

I went over my points by 1 or 2 tonight after eating icecream *oops*


----------



## Vickie

that's great that you met a leader and she was so nice! :happydance: 

and the steaks are HUGE :wacko: so I'm pointing myself as .5 over though I'm going to try to not eat to much steak. Not overly bad, I barely used my flex points on my cheat day so it's really not that bad


----------



## Vickie

that's great that you met a leader and she was so nice! :happydance: 

and the steaks are HUGE :wacko: so I'm pointing myself as .5 over though I'm going to try to not eat to much steak. Not overly bad, I barely used my flex points on my cheat day so it's really not that bad


----------



## Tiff

Oh! I also found some SmartOnes freezer section that are only 3 points for an entree! :shock: Its slow cooked beef and veggies... which is awesome because I miss eating slow cooker food. 

It's delish! :dance:


----------



## Tiff

If you barely used your flex points then its all good!!!! :dance: Way to go!


----------



## Vickie

I also remembered I earned a couple of activity points walking Hannah to the community centre today :mrgreen: I'm actually at 1.5 left for the day so might do some popcorn if I have the munchies later which should be less than doing a skinny cow


----------



## Sherileigh

Went for an easter dinner tonight at MIL's...looked up turkey, felt ready. They served Steak!! Big beautiful amazing steaks. Couldn't be rude...so ate it...I was going to cut it in half and only eat that, but OH says he thinks I ate about 8oz!!! I left 2! Oh my...11.5 points! It was good though...I guess no desert tonight! But I had no snacks or bread, so at least I did good there.


----------



## nataliecn

Hey guys..
Sorry I've been missing. 
Rough week with Grady's birthday, and Easter... I knew there was no way I'd be good, so I just sorta gave up for the week? Back on track as of yesterday. Didn't eat much yesterday though because I wasn't feeling so good (chocolate overload from the day/night before I think!)

Hope everyone is doing good!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sherileigh steak is killer! that's what did me in on my points yesterday

:hi: Natalie good to see you back in here, hope this week goes well for you :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking, sorry ;-)

porridge(4)
2 Mini Eggs(1?)
egg(2)
bread roll(2.5)
ketchup(0.5)
chocolate mousse(1)
=11

I have really bad chocolate cravings due to :witch: being here :(
Why can't I have carrot cravings or sth like that?


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Rainbow 

I'm feeling it too....:haha: I've got an easter egg upstairs, DYING to eat it but i'm not cos it's about 30+ pts :rofl: I've only had toast today so far....still wondering what the hell to eat for lunch!


----------



## missy123

hey girls does anyone know how many points are in pasta??i ate out today had pasta(no sauce) with courgettes and peppers,drizzled with balsamic vinegar it was lovely im having my tea now with WW chicken jalfrezi..its not the nicest but only has 4 points so feck it :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Not sure how many points it would be for you, hopefully one of the other UK girls can help you out :)

some of the WW meals are okay-ish :rofl:


----------



## missy123

Vickie said:


> Not sure how many points it would be for you, hopefully one of the other UK girls can help you out :)
> 
> some of the WW meals are okay-ish :rofl:

some of them are really bad :haha: the chips are delicious :happydance: and the desserts but the dinner type food doesnt do it for me!


----------



## Vickie

I liked the pizza one I tried, there was a pasta that was okay-ish but I could make my own at home for the same amount or lower points really :shrug:


----------



## Squidge

Pasta is 20g for 1 point :) depends how much you think you had...

i've had a banging headache for 2 days and can't get rid of it! only had a bowl of chips for tea, really couldn't be bothered to cook anything :(


----------



## Tiff

I'm not a fan of the WW pasta dishes. They're kinda blah.

The ones I really like are the Salisbury Steak, or the slow roasted chicken with gravy and potatoes! Mmmm! :munch: They're low points too! Only 4 instead of the 6 for pasta or lasagna.


----------



## Vickie

I think I have a chicken one but I've not tried it yet. It's definitely good for when I need quick and easy :thumbup:

:hugs: Squidge hope you feel better soon


----------



## Vickie

https://www.healthzone.ca/health/di...can-reduce-the-impact-of-fast-food-study?bn=1

an article on the health benefits of OJ when consumed with fast food ;) thought it was interesting


----------



## RainbowMum

porridge(4)
2 Mini Eggs(1?)
bread roll w eg& ketchup(5)
chocolate mousse(1)
smoothie(4)
wheat & veggies(2.5)
skinny cow icecream(1.5)
=19 of 20

tomorrow I'm going to attempt to make Pizza and make it taste better than the WW Pizza for the same points


----------



## Vickie

good luck Rainbow! let us know how it goes, Stan is set on making a pizza after payday


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> good luck Rainbow! let us know how it goes, Stan is set on making a pizza after payday

Thanks, I will need it ;-) 
I did cheat and bought a ready-mix for the dough and some low fat cheese. I will just load it with veggies and sauce since the WW ones are so dry.

Re:pasta...I used to eat loads of it and now I find it's not worth it really, you get such a tiny amount for 3 or 4 points, I'd also want it with loads of Pesto and cheese so try and avoid it ;-)

I'm very excited as I will have a doctors appointment in a couple of weeks(they've been keeping an eye on my blood pressure which is borderline high) and will ask them to update my weight from my last weigh-in which was 2 months ago


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm going to have some whole wheat pasta and shrimp, with feta cheese tonight for dinner (and some 'free' cauliflower on the side! lol) and it'll be 7 points. Not sure how it'll taste though! Seems like a good idea! May try to rangle up some tomatoes and garlic to add to it as well!
My saving grace last night after my killer steak was that I can have 1/2 cup of fresh strawberries for 0 points for dessert! yummy!


----------



## Vickie

we're having pasta tonight as well, well kind of :rofl: going to bake a spaghetti squash and use that for Stan's and my noodles. Hannah will get actual pasta


----------



## Harveysmum369

woooooooooo me!!!3lbs off this week! :happydance: thats now 5 and half pounds lost in total.
xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done Harveysmum! :happydance:


----------



## missy123

Harveysmum369 said:


> woooooooooo me!!!3lbs off this week! :happydance: thats now 5 and half pounds lost in total.
> xxx

well done hun :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Harveysmum! :) 

my weigh in tomorrow, not holding much hope out to be honest.


----------



## Tiff

Well done Harveysmum!!!! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

my day:

morning: omlette with ham and cheese 3.5 points

lunch: tortilla pizza with mushrooms 3 points

dinner: spaghetti squash with sauce, meatballs, freshly grated parmesan cheese and corn 10.5 points

snacks: popcorn with butter spray 1.5 points

still have 8 for the day though!


----------



## Tiff

My Day!

Breakfast - Breakfast Burrito: 4 pts

Lunch - SmartOnes microwave meal, Vita Top with cool whip (was having a bad day) - 5 points

Sweet Craving - 1 milkful candy - 1 point, Popcorn - 3 points

Dinner - Smartones micro meal (again!) 4 points

Snack - 28g rice crackers 3 points


Which leaves me 1 shy for the day.


----------



## suzanne108

Hiya....pretty please can I join you??

I'm joining weight watchers on Friday and cant wait to get started :hapydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Suzanne!

and :hugs: To my fellow weight watchers. I hope you all are having a good day so far? :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Suzanne :wave: 

I'm off to weigh in, in a few hours.....think i've gained thanks to :witch:


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Harvey'smum!
Welcome Suzanne!!:hi:

So - interesting thing I heard on the Biggest Loser last night. Jillian Michaels suggested that 2 days per week you be very strict with your diet, 3 days a week be moderate, and 2 days you can have a cheat day - not full blown cheating like i did, ahaha. but just enjoying yourself! She said this keeps your body constantly guessing, and never going into "starvation mode".... so that being said, that's reason enough for no one to feel bad with having a bit of an off day! :)

Yesterday I did good.
Breakfast was oatmeal, some fruit and some coffee.... = 4pts
Lunch was 4 slices melba toast, 2 laughing cow wedges, 1 cup progresso soup =4pts
Dinner was lasagna (i had 2 helpings because i had next to no points used!) and some salad with ff dressing, and a piece of bread with margarine = 11pts
Snack - veg and dip = 1pt

So 20pts total for me yesterday!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI Squidge! :hugs:

that is interesting Natalie! 

Did you ever try that cheese ball recipe?


----------



## nataliecn

No - I was being bad all week, so I just bought one! LOL. Plus it was cheaper for me! hahahah! Had one for the birthday party.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl: that works too


----------



## Stef

Hi Girls.

Joining in on your thread in hope I can become a yummy mummy. Im taking it 1 stone at a time so that i dont get disheartened at how many lbs to go.

I have at least 2.5 stone i want to shift though.

I started weight watchers 3 weeks ago

I lost 3lb on my first WI but I didnt go this week so ive cheated myself, I only didnt go because i thought id die of shame after eating lots and lost of choccy because of easter...

Im due back next Tuesday so im trying to be good.

x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group Stef :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Stef :hugs: 

I've decided to set myself a couple of little goals so depending on how i get on later, i'll tell you all when i come back :haha:


----------



## suzanne108

Yayyy thanks for the welcomes :D

I'll be back on Friday to update with my stats but I'm looking to lose about 3 stone :wacko:

Good luck Squidge!

And welcome to fellow newbie Stef :flower:


----------



## Squidge

Suzanne i wouldn't worry about the 3st you've got to lose, i've probably got roughly the same :dohh: I was going for 2-2.5 but think it'll need to be closer to 3 :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

I always set little goals for myself, helps keep me motivated.

I have about another 80 to lose in addition to what I've already lost :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Vickie!

I was at the grocery store again today (picking up more of those Vita Tops, lol. :blush: ) I was in the refrigerator section and came across the Kozy Shack brand of pudding. Its the "No Sugar Added" variety, is larger then the Jello portions (113ml vs 103ml) and it was 0 points!

Its 60 calories, 1g of fat and 4g of fiber and its GOOOOOOOD! :wohoo: Its sweetened with Splenda (which I like better than aspartame). Figured you'd want to know! Although I don't know how your views on pudding are. :haha:

So I weighed myself and I'm down 3lbs of the 4 that I gained over the weekend. :( Happy about that, but I think I'm either going to be a pound up or STS this week. :nope: Stupid Easter dinner!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

I like chocolate pudding :D 

ugh I'm having a not so great day, Hannah's really testing me and I've already had three chocolates because I'm stressed and tired *sigh*

still okay on points though, breakfast and lunch were pretty low so that's saving me right now.

gotta step away from the chocolate


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - i LOVE vitatops! :rofl: We don't have a huge selection here though - even though the site mentions a few places around here, only the one has actually had them... and I really only like the double chocolate ones! But thye are SOOOO expensive!!!! 

And if it will help you feel better - I hit my 2 huge goals - and I've already messed it up! I'm up 4.5 pounds!:(


----------



## RainbowMum

So my homemade Pizza wasn't very good :( 
It was smaller than a WW Pizza and with a tiny bit of WW cheese still worked out at 6 Points.(dough 3.5, sauce 0.5 and cheese 2)
I saved half the dough for tomorrow so will try to do it a bit better then, will still be small though :(

My day:

Porridge(4)
Juice(1.5)
Sandwich(5)
Pizza(6)
Fruit(0.5)
Skinny Cow(1.5)
Cereal Bar(1)
=19.5 - I'm such a snacker!
Weigh-in tomorrow morning and I've been so good all week, so hoping for 2lbs


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow Rainbow :hugs:

sorry to hear the pizza didn't turn out well :(


----------



## Squidge

I gained 1lb tonight. Not impressed really as i haven't been that particularly bad this week, it's :witch: time though. 

Actually felt like giving it up today. OH's gone from helping me (well, trying) to say 'just 1 won't hurt' :roll: 

I've decided to set myself a little goal though, by 28th April i want 7lb off so that's 3 weeks today. Hope i can do it :(


----------



## Tiff

I think little goals are best hunny! So much more obtainable!

Nat, its totally understandable though! You had Grady's birthday! Just like its understandable as I had my SIL's birthday and two Easter dinners. But I understand, it doesn't make me feel any better that I have a legitimate excuse. :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge, could just be water retention from the :witch:

I think little goals are best, that way you have something to look forward to in the near future :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well i've got 3.5lb to go for my 1st half a stone but i actually want 7lb off in 3 wks so that'll take it to 10.5lb 

if that makes sense? :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

1 lb loss from the last weigh in :)


----------



## Vickie

well done babyhopes! :happydance:

we're having tacos tonight and I made my own seasoning!!


----------



## Squidge

Well done babyhopes :)

I'm going to make a batch of chilli later and freeze it in portions so it'll be easier for me :haha:


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Great job, BabyHopes!


----------



## suzanne108

Well done babyhopes!

Squidge - I think thats the way to do it. Homemade and healthy ready meals :) its what I do when I'm on a diet!


----------



## Vickie

freezing stuff is a good idea! Especially with such a young baby at home :)


----------



## RainbowMum

So I lost 1.5lbs last week(well the scale say 1.8 but I'm rounding down ;-) ) Not quite the 2 I had hoped for but the AF was here, so guess it's better than nothing.

This weekend will be baaaaad. We're going out for greek food tomorrow night and every time I travel on a train for a couple of hours I want to eat junk, so will try and resist tomorrow and Sunday.

Oh and I should seriously ban all dried fruit from the house, I can eat loads of it...and a small handful of raisins has 1.5Points whereas you get a ton of grapes for the same amount of points...I've already had Craisins and dried apricots as well as the fruit in my porridge so I'm already slightly over my points for the day.


----------



## Vickie

well done Rainbow! :happydance: I had no idea dried fruit was so high! Stan likes it but I'm not a big fan


----------



## Tiff

Yeah P is a fan of trail mix and whatnot but I've never been either. Good to know! It'll bolster my argument as to why I don't eat them.

:smug:


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Rainbow!


----------



## Squidge

First day back on track and i've done really well.......woohoo :haha: 

B - Turkey Rashers, Beans & Toast - 4.5pts 
160ml SS Milk - 1pt 
D - Crackers (4) & butter - 2pts 
T - Jacket Potato, home-made Chilli and Lettuce - 10pts 

S - funsize crunchie - 1.5pts 

:D


----------



## RainbowMum

I have had the most chocolate-tastic cheat day today :)
Not even going to think about how much I'm over my points but at least I enjoyed it :haha:


----------



## Vickie

glad you had a good day Squidge!

and glad you had a great cheat day Rainbow :)


----------



## Vickie

so I'm feeling better about my weight loss slowing down :mrgreen: I was looking tonight at what would be considered a healthy BMI for me and where I need to go to and to be at the top index of a healthy bmi for my height I have 73 more pounds to lose, if I lose 1 pound (on average a week) for the next year I'll be within 21 pounds of reaching my goal! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Wonderful, Vickie!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

good morning fellow weight watchers :hugs:

I hope you all have a good day and a great weekend :)

I had a sneaky weigh in today and I'm almost at 217 which would be 2.5 pounds lost for the week. I'm not getting my hopes up though because last week I went up .5 pounds on weigh in day :rofl:

I had an off day yesterday (stress) and didn't eat very well so that may have also played a part.


----------



## Tiff

I hear you on the stress bit, Vickie. I'm hoping to STS for this week, it'll be a miracle if I do, lmao. That would mean 4lbs gone in one week! Is there a praying smilie? :haha:

Although I've been working my ASS off in damage control this past week. 30mins of stationary bike riding a day and walks for almost an hour for 3 of the days this week when we had the nice weather. I've earned 19 activity points in the past 5 days! :shock: :rofl:

But I'm stressed to the max with stuff going on atm and so I haven't been eating well which won't help my cause either. :nope:


----------



## Sherileigh

Good job Vickie!
I jumped on the scale early as well, and I've lost 2lbs. Seems amazing to me that this works! lol. Even though I get it, I just don't feel deprived. Sometimes I just want to go crazy and order a HUGE pizza and eat it all! lol..but I love the fact that I can have a taste of chocolate at the end of the night and not feel bad about it...and still lose weight! Hopefully it stays off for my weigh in on sunday! Might be going out for dinner with my grandma tonight and it makes me nervous as I'm not sure where we'd go, so I can't really prepare on what to order!


----------



## Vickie

That's great Sherileigh! :happydance:

Wow well done on the exercise this week Tiff!!! :mrgreen: 

I think not dipping to much into my flex points helped this week! 

I definitely agree with you Sherileigh, I love that WW is so flexible :)


----------



## Sherileigh

I've dipped quite a bit into my flexpoints. But I only get 20 points and I just struggle to stay within those points! I get hungry A LOT! So I try to eat a lot of healthy snacks, but they still add up!


----------



## Vickie

I think this is the first week I've not gone much into my flex points :lol:

usually I have a massive cheat day :blush:


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm going out to visit my parents in Canmore at the beginning of may and have NO idea how I'll be able to stay on this..we usually have a glass of wine at night, some m&ms (my favorite) and usually go to a great steak house in banff for Prime rib!! Yikes! We also walk, hike, cycle, swim, so maybe that will help?


----------



## Tiff

It should help Sherileigh!

Wine is 2 points for 5 fl oz. You could get away with having the prime rib so long as you opt to have a salad (not caesar though! :winkwink: ) and no bread or potatoes. The walking and hiking will definitely help too. :hugs: You can do it!

I hear your frustrations though, its so hard to watch everyone else when you're trying to limit yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I think all the exercise will definitely help :)


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. for the encouragement :D ive been working with no internet since monday.. and omg my new job had me in tears :( and also i wasnt able to follow ww diet like i normally would if at home.. i dont know what my next weigh in will be like.. plus i got af which makes me feel huge and bloated.. grr i think at most i had 6-8 pts a day at this job was so stressful.. i havent even weighed my self yet will do 2mor morning.. and dreading it..


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: babyhopes sorry to hear you've been stressed


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Babyhope!

:cry: Just had someone comment on how good I look. :cry: I can't even begin to mention how good its making me feel! Totally reinforcing my drive to really do this!

Just wanted to say a big big big big thank you to Vickie, I don't think I would've had to guts to try this if you hadn't have done so first. Thank you for giving me strength! Even if you didn't know you were... :shy:

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

that's so awesome that someone gave you such a nice compliment Tiff :hugs:

:blush: And thank you. I'm so glad I joined because I really need to lose weight, needed to for years. And I'm so happy to have this group because you've really helped me get through the hard times :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Gah, it must be :witch: time soon, I'm sooo emotional today! :haha:

GROUP HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!! :hugs: :rofl:

But seriously, all you ladies on here... especially you and Nat have been super awesome in helping me get through it!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: :hugs: I feel the same :) 

to bad we don't live closer though! :lol: than we could all go to one anothers houses for dinner and have it be healthy! ;)


----------



## Squidge

Another good day for me.....:happydance: 

I finally feel like i have willpower to do it now!! :D


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Squidge


----------



## Sherileigh

Oh dear. Went out for dinner with my grandma and she took me to Salisbury house...it's a chain restaurant/dinner here in Winnipeg. Anyway, they have these famous (well famous to us) burgers called a Nip, so my grandmother FORCED me to have a cheese Nip WITH fries!! Bad woman, but she's 85, didn't want to stress her out and have a big fight over it, so I gave in and ate it. Brought the woman so much joy! lol.
Luckily I had quite a few weekly points left. I guess this is the beauty of ww, you can slip up and still be on the plan!


----------



## suzanne108

Well, I'm gutted! 

Was supposed to be joining WW yesterday morning but I had a nightmare of a day with Lola (see my rant in Baby Club!) and I didn't manage to get there :(

This is by no means a get out plan. I'm gutted because I went out on Thursday and bought all sorts of WW food and loads of veggies. I know the points system so am considering just doing it but I would have liked my first week to be on record at WW because its usually the best week in terms of weight loss!


----------



## Tiff

Can you weigh yourself Suzanne? Then weigh yourself again before you go to your meeting so you can tell the difference between your scale and the WW one (if any?) :hugs:

:shock: Down a pound! :happydance: Didn't think it was going to happen!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sherileigh that's so sweet of you to eat that for your grandmother :) that is the great thing about WW it's so flexible!

:hugs: Suzanne, sorry to hear you had a bad day. If you have a scale at home I'd go ahead and weigh yourself and get started :)

:happydance: Well done Tiff!!!! Guess all that exercise paid off ;)

and for me..................................



2.5 pounds down this week! :mrgreen:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff & Vickie!

Suzanne, can you make a start at home?


----------



## suzanne108

Well done Tyff and Vickie!

Yeah I am gonna make a start anyway :) I'm not having another week of being fat & doing nothing about it! Will weigh myself at 9am tomorrow because thats what time WW is each week. The weather here is gorgeous - what an incentive :)


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Good luck Suzanne!!


----------



## Sherileigh

I haven't weighed myself yet, WI is tomorrow morning. Yesterday I was 2lbs down, so I'm hoping that burger didn't screw things up for me!
Great job Tyff and Vickie!!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck for WI tomorrow Sherileigh! :D


----------



## Squidge

Good luck, Sherileigh. 

I'm a roll....:happydance: Still on track but tomorrow is going to be tough :( 

I'm only on 15pts tomorrow and i've got a family buffet to attend :( I'm hoping i can get away with eating a tiny sandwich or two without coming across as rude :? even still, it'll be sugar free jelly for tea :(


----------



## Tiff

Well done Vickie!!!! :happydance:

Good luck Squidge and Suzanne.

I didn't enter my weight in the online thing until just now, and I've now hit my 10% Target! :wohoo: Stoked about that.

However, there was Pizza Hut at the orientation today so I had 3 slices which was like 18 points or something screwy like that. :wacko: Thank god for flex points!


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 10%!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done for staying on track Squidge!

:wohoo: great job on the 10% Tiff! :mrgreen:

we had Macdonald's for lunch. :dohh: wasn't even that good :rofl: 

sad thing is :blush: that I kept seeing extremely overweight people (and yes I know I am as well) but it just gave me a good reminder as to why I'm doing the program :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Soo...I went to Boston Pizza today AND Tim Hortons! LOL...that on top of my burger and fries! Such a bad girl!! At tims I just had the small ice cap with chocolate milk! YUM! And at BP I had the half order of one of the pastas...10 points! Not bad...but I forgot it came with garlic bread...and damn it I ate it! Let my size 00 teeny weeny sister tell me 'go ahead, you need to treat yourself!'. So I did it for her. The things I do for my family...:dohh:
I still have some weekly points left, so I don't feel too awful. But I'm sure I won't do well tomorrow. Oh well. 
Will do better next week!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You never know! The first few weeks it didn't seem to matter what I ate as long as I stayed in my points (and flex points). Now that I'm further in I've definitely noticed a difference in my loss and how many flex points I use for the week

Good luck for tomorrow! :)


----------



## Sherileigh

I lost 2 lbs on one scale...1.6 on another! lol. Sadly the 1.6 loss is on the scale that I began using, so I'll stick with that one. But that's not bad for the week I've had. Steak on monday, burger & fries on friday, Boston pizza and an ice cap yesteday! Will be much better this week I hope!!


----------



## Vickie

well done Sherileigh! :)


----------



## Tiff

Was super bad yesterday! :haha: But I'm okay with it. Bring on the exercise!


----------



## ald

Congrats on all the losses this week, good work.

I lost 1.5lbs on Friday, then I had a super bad day on Friday and Saturday, so going to be very good for the rest of the week and try and cut a few points off each day to do some damage limitation!


----------



## Vickie

well done on the loss Ald! :)

Tiff hope you enjoyed your cheat day ;)


----------



## Squidge

Well done Sherileigh and ald :D

Today was another success :happydance: I thought i was really going to struggle what with only being allowed 15pts and going to a family buffet but i managed to get away with only eating a 1/4 of a ham sandwich, 1/4 of a hot cross bun with a bit of butter and a very tiny muffin. Probably 2/3pts max :D We was late home (only got in half an hour ago!) so we called at the chippy and i had a chip butty :haha: shouldn't have taken me over my points though so all's good! Apart from missing breakfast today :dohh:

Roll on tomorrow for a new day :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Squidge!!

I hope you all have had a good day! We ended up going to Port Credit (a town around here) and walked by the lakeshore for a while and than walked around town and found a really neat kids park! Hannah had a great time and I earned loads of activity points :mrgreen:


----------



## Tiff

I've been to Port Credit. Its really pretty there! Glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## Tiff

I am being all emo today and totally eating my feelings. Way too stressed out. :nope: Tomorrow will be worse too, I can't freaking take all this stress anymore!

:cry:


----------



## Vickie

it was really nice there :) we enjoyed the day 

:hugs: Tiff let me know if there's anything I can do for you :(


----------



## suzanne108

Well, I weighed myself yesterday morning and I'm exactly 13 stone. And I want to be 9.5 stone!

So I will be weighed officially at ww on Friday morning, but will weigh myself at home on Sunday morning to see if I managed to lose this week (does that make sense?!)

After that I think I will put my scales in the loft and stick to the weekly ww weigh in. I can get a little obsessed with weighing myself once I get started :blush:


----------



## Squidge

You've made a start Suzanne, that's the main thing :hugs: 

Good luck with doing WW this week :) 

Tyff, hope you're ok :hugs: 

I jumped on the scales this morning for a little sneeky peek and it's looking good :thumbup: Heres to another day on track....:haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Suzanne you've taken an important first step!

I definitely need to hide my scales :blush:

:yipee: Squidge glad you're on track! :)


----------



## Squidge

I've been baking cupcakes all morning for my nieces 6th birthday party tomorrow, how i am going to be able to resist all the party food yet again? Grrrrr!!! :( 

I'm only on 17pts tomorrow too.


----------



## RedRose19

make sure your fed b4 you go.. if your not hungry you shouldnt be as tempted :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: as babyhopes said. It would be hard to resist but you can do it :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Yeah suppose i'll have to. I'll have a big breakfast then i'll just maybe have a small sandwich or two so i'm not being rude :( Grrr bloody family and their buffets :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

I've had a rubbish day, first time i've gona off track since last week :( It's probably gonna mess my good results up now (or what would have been anyway!) :( I've probably gone over by about 6/7pts...

I'd better just stick to cereal all day tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge. You've done so well the rest of the week don't let this one day get you off track


----------



## Vickie

quiet in here! I hope all you WW ladies are doing well? :hugs:

I'm doing good here, I jumped on the scales this morning (bad bad bad I know) but it looked like I was down another pound :shock: won't count on anything though until Saturday's WI :rofl:

I made a lasagna last night that was really good, huge serving for 7 points :)


----------



## Tiff

Yay for being down another pound! :happydance:

I did well yesterday! Thinking about doing spaghetti squash for dinner tonight, just have to make sure the ones we have are still good. :haha:

Off to do some bike riding. :neutral: :haha:


----------



## RainbowMum

I've been sooooo bad all weekend(well Thursday-Monday really) so have gained some which was to be expeced...just trying to control the damage a bit and not be up too much when weigh-in comes on Thursday :(

So far today I had:

Porride(3.5)
Sugar Free Jelly(0)
Egg whites, spinach, tomatoes, bread, ketchup (4)

cooking some 0-Point soup tonight to try and stick to a few less points every day for the rest of the week


----------



## Vickie

:lol: We had ours for 3 nearly 4 weeks and they were still good. of course that one did explode in the oven yesterday.................:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow I was wondering how you were doing, seemed like you'd been quiet for a few days


----------



## New2Bumps

Right.
I've bitten the proverbial bullet and weighed myself.
I was quite good during pregnancy and always said I wouldn't rush to lose weight after I'd had the baby, that I'd focus on him. The last 6 weeks though, I've been eating loads. Bread and crisps are my downfall. 

After I had the baby, I was 13st 8 - 12 lbs heavier than my pre baby weight.

I'm horrified to discover I've put on 1 stone extra.

Why have I done this?! Now I have 26lb to lose just to get back to pre baby weight! I'm so fed up about it, but at least I've started to do something about it today. My diet will start tomorrow. I'm going to sign up to WW online now, and start as I mean to go on!

Can't believe I'm here again! I'm a perpetual Weight Watchers member! I got down to 11st 11 a few years ago, which is 5lb off my goal. AAAAAAAAAARGH! My goal is 11st 6 which is the top of the 'healthy weight' for my height, but at that weight I'm a size 12 (uk) and 14 on top, which is perfect for me. I'm a 16 and 18 on top now. So fed up :( It was difficult enough before, how am I going to do this with a baby! :(((


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Welcome to the group. It is so hard with a new baby, I didn't join until a few months ago so Hannah was well over a year old which I do think makes it a bit easier. Squidge is a member here who has a young baby and she might be able to give you some tips?


----------



## ald

Welcome to the group :wave:

I have been doing ok ish, have a real problem picking between meals and then feeling guilty, but then picking more - must sort myself out! Also, still not drinking nearly enough water. I know what i'm doing wrong, and I know what I should be doing so why arent I!!! 

Today at lunch I made egg rolls for dh and I, I decided to save myself 1.5 points so gave dh one of my egg yolks and I had 2 white and 1 yolk. I didn't tell him I did that but afterwards he asked what sort of eggs I got this week as the yolks were hugh :haha: I told him that when I started this diet he said he would support me (which hasn't happened at all) but he needed to eat more then me - so I gave him more lol

I had a right rant at him last night, because he came home from work at lunch time, had the lunch i prepared for him and then went and got a big bag of crisps and chocolate from the cupboard and ate half and left the rest on the side so I had to look at it all afternoon! I don't care about him having it (although would prefer him not to infront of me) but get so mad when he doesnt put it away out of sight afterwards - I know I have very little willpower and that is my proble but he isn't helping and being so inconsiderate!

Sorry rant over :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You're not alone, my willpower is non-existent a lot of the times as well 

hope he'll support you more now.

I did get a chuckle out of the egg yolk story though :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Rainbow I was wondering how you were doing, seemed like you'd been quiet for a few days

Well, I went to see my GF this weekend(long distance) and she doesnt know about BnB so I don't post when I'm there ;-)

I did alright today:

Porridge(3.5)
Juice(1)
Sugar Free Jelly(0)
Eggwhites, Bread, Ketchup(4)
Liquorice(1.5)
Soup(0)
Pitta Bread(2.5)
Houmous(2.5)
=15


----------



## Vickie

that's right I remember (now) you saying that you were going to be gone for the weekend :dohh:

hope you had a good weekend/visit :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey girls!!! 

Sorry i havent been around lately but tbh i havent been doing the diet :dohh: 

I'm back on track now, with only 1lbs worth of damage! 

So im on 21 points a day and ill be tracking in this thread!!! I'm determined again!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh and....

Welcome all new people!! 

AND

Congrats on ALL weight loss!!!


----------



## suzanne108

New2Bumps - I know the feeling! I was a gold member at WW once when I was 9 stone and I'm now 13 stone!! Its difficult with such a young baby but I'm gonna try my best (I've only just joined too!) So welcome :) I'm gonna make big batches of pasta sauces and veg curries, freeze in portions, then just make up pasta/rice as and when needed. And I have beef casserole frozen that I made myself and is 3 points, thats what I had for lunch today! 

I've also got lots of ww ready meals, crisps and biscuits. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Welcome back Panda, was wondering where you'd gotten to


----------



## Tiff

Great to see you Panda! I'm on 21 points too... it sucks. :haha: We were out today and could smell something or other being deep fried, and both my OH and I were like "OMG... YUUUUUUMMMM!!!!" 

:dohh: I was totally cursing doing the diet, lol.

I've been good and haven't weighed myself yesterday or the day before... but I think I'm going to sneak in a weigh in tomorrow morning. :dohh: For some reason I need to know where I'm at during the week. Then I can adjust my exercise accordingly.

OH!

:growlmad:

Speaking of exercising, I'm super PISSED! :haha:

So since I've started doing WW, doing 30 mins on the stationary bike got me 2 activity points. I remember when I started I tried doing 45 mins, saw that it only got me 2 activity points as well so I went back to only doing a half hour. Well, yesterday I got ambitious and did 45 mins on the bike. 2 AP's, as per normal. Today however, I decided I only wanted to do a half hour. When I typed it in, it said I only got 1 activity point for that, not 2!!! :hissy:

Ditto for my walking, everything is different now. I haven't done a weight change from yesterday to today, not to mention I haven't gone down a point or anything since my last weigh in... I have NO idea why they're counting for less.

:nope: Doesn't make me very motivated to exercise, that's for sure.


----------



## Vickie

:confused: that's odd that they changed the activity points on you like that????

I haven't really noticed a change but I probably don't pay an overly large amount of attention to it either :blush:


----------



## Tiff

:shy: Is it bad that I notice? :haha:

I'm like, obsessive with how many extra points I can earn. Its ridiculous, really. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

no I don't think it's bad at all! :hugs: I think as I get lower in points I will be keeping a much more careful eye on my activity points


----------



## Sherileigh

I wouldn't worry too much about the points for the activity, you know that you're burning more calories the longer you go and that's all that matters!


----------



## Tiff

Part of me wonders if its because I've already earned almost 13 Activity Points for the week?

It wasn't hard though. Doing my 30 mins on the bike a day, walking and then going out and dancing Saturday night definitely helped to add them up. :neutral:


----------



## suzanne108

Can someone help me? I need to know how many points a 400g tin of red kidney beans is! 270 cals and 0 saturated fat. Thanks :flower:

Just made vegetable chilli - going to split it into portions and freeze!


----------



## Tiff

I wish I could hun! Your points calculations are different over there. :hugs:


----------



## suzanne108

Really? I didn't know! Thanks anyway :)

Hopefully someone from the UK can help!

I cant wait to join on friday and get my points calculator! X


----------



## Tiff

Online WW UK Calculator?

Does this work?


----------



## Tiff

I tried it, and it says the tin is worth 4 points. :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:shrug: I'm not sure tiff. Part of me also wonders if how much you weigh affects how many points you get for certain activities???

and good morning all :hi:


----------



## RainbowMum

Tyff said:


> I tried it, and it says the tin is worth 4 points. :flower:

I don't have my card here but that sounds about right. A tin of beans/lentils usually has 4-4.5 Points.
I love veggie chilli, think I'm going to make some more this weekend plus a big batch of brown rice...I don't care that they don't advise you to freeze/reheat rice, I just don't feel like cooking rice for 40 mins every time I want it :haha:

Still catching up trying to stick to 16(ish) Points for a couple of days as I'm still up by 1.5lbs(I think) from last weekend :( I'm also invited to 2 children's birthday parties this weekend so will have to see how I can get away with eating very little when I'm there.

My day so far
Porridge(4)
Juice(1)
dried fruit, apple and a tiny, tiny amount of peanut butter :growlmad: (3)
Hummus(2)
carrots(0)
soup(0)


----------



## Vickie

I've frozen rice before :shrug: it comes out okay :D

oh and for the brown rice Stan has been using 2.5 (or a bit more) cups of water to 1 cup rice and it's been cooking perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> I've frozen rice before :shrug: it comes out okay :D
> 
> oh and for the brown rice Stan has been using 2.5 (or a bit more) cups of water to 1 cup rice and it's been cooking perfectly :thumbup:

They don't advise it over here as it's a major cause of food poisoning apparently due to some bacteria in the rice...
I still do it and have never gotten sick from it

Is anyone here in the U.S. or are we all Canadian/UKers?

I really crave these:
https://brands.kraftfoods.com/jello/products/pudding/fat-free-sugar-free-instant-pudding/
So I was just wondering if anyone would be happy to pick me up a few boxes and ship them to me if I reimburse cost&shipping?


----------



## Vickie

hmm I think it's all Canadians & UK but they *might* have it here


----------



## Tiff

I'm positive I've seen these before. I can take a look if you want! If you can pay the postage and cost of them I don't mind sending them to you at all! :hugs:


----------



## suzanne108

Thanks Tyff :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I can have a look-see this weekend as well if Tiff doesn't find them, I know they sell that brand here...


----------



## embojet

Just popped by to say 3lb lost this week :happydance:. Keep going everyone, you're doing so well!


----------



## Vickie

well done Embo! :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey girlies!! 

I know i sed i was gunna b good this week but.... this guy i work with took me out for hot chocolate and chocies at the posh chocolate shop again!!! :cloud9: 

So... ill try again tomo!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

P.S I realise im a total failure but believe me these chocs were worth it!!! xxx


----------



## Vickie

mmm chocolate :munch:


----------



## Squidge

Well done everyone on their losses :flower:

I've lost 3lb this week :) 6.5lb in total now! Not much but i feel as though i'm 'in the zone' :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done Squidge!


----------



## RainbowMum

Tyff said:


> I'm positive I've seen these before. I can take a look if you want! If you can pay the postage and cost of them I don't mind sending them to you at all! :hugs:

Thanks :)
I'm going to send you a message tomorrow...much too tired now ;)

Think I did alright today, if only I hadn't eaten dried apricots this morning(2 Points!!) and had some of the potato/chicken cakes I made for the children this evening, I calculated those at 3 Points :(
I'm still within my (lower) points but would have rather used them on something nice.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow I do that sometimes, eat something than think it wasn't worth the points :(

https://www.facebook.com/weightwatchers if anyone is interested


----------



## Tiff

Yup, I do the same. I'll be like "Well, that was good... but it wasn't [X amount of points] good. :haha:

Well done on the losses!!!! :flower:


----------



## Sherileigh

I snuck in a weigh in today, lost nothing!! Darn. I've had a rough week, but have been sticking within my points. My supportive OH went out to Dairy Queen....grrr...so I caved and got the lowest point item, well one of the lowest. A small chocolate sundae is 6 pts. Using part of my weekly allowance. Haven't had ice cream in weeks....I'm so weak.


----------



## Vickie

I've been eating the skinny cow ice cream sandwiches and the Breyers ice cream cups (all 2 points a piece) and it really helps me with my sweet/ice cream cravings :hugs:

your official WI is on Sunday right? you still have time to lose :) I found early on that I tended to lose everything the two days before WI :)


----------



## Tiff

So I've been my brutal self, and have been doing a few weigh ins and I haven't been losing anything. So I kept trying to figure out why! Even though I ate all but 1 if my flex points I still have like 15 Activity Points that I haven't even touch (and won't) before WI.

So I was getting really down about it, started wondering if I was hitting a plateau, blah blah blah, then this morning I saw that the :witch: came!

So that makes sense as to why I'm not losing, I'm probably retaining water and whatnot. Would also explain why I've been dying with my need for salt these past few days... :haha:

So that makes me feel better. However, WI is in 3 days and I'm pretty sure I'll STS or gain! That'll suck but at least I can blame it on the :witch: right? And hopefully by next week's WI I'll have dropped the water that I'm retaining? [-o&lt; :angelnot:

Before I saw the :witch: I was thinking, "man... how am I supposed to exercise MORE to get past a plateau?" I've already got 15 AP, frig how many more am I supposed to get? :shock: :wacko: Totally was mind boggling.

:shy: I'm so obsessive over this :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff hopefully your body surprises you, you might just lose a bit you never know :)


----------



## Tiff

Its true, but we'll see. I just feel better that there is a reason... if that makes sense? :haha:


----------



## Vickie

It makes complete sense to me. :) I do the same :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

I got really cross with myself in my third week of WW when I had been really good all week(unlike now) and sts at the meeting...AF showed up the next morning, at least I knew why I didn't lose...the next week I lost 3.5lbs

I'm doing alright today, quite hungry though :(

Porridge+fruit(3.5)
Juice(1)
fruit(2)
Soup(0)
Hummus, Carrots+Pitta(4.5)
=11 so far

I'm off to the library in a bit to get some fertility books ;-) Maybe that will be a good reminder WHY I am trying to lose weight and get me a bit more motivated.


----------



## New2Bumps

Well my first 2 days have gone well. I'm really liking the online ww it's so much easier just to find foods and get ideas and log it all. I tried pitta with humous and salad which sounded really 'diet' but I love humous and omg it was lovely. 
Tackling the smallest ocean pie known to man for tea (ww own of course lol) with tons of veg and a jacket pot. 
Good luck with the rest of your week everyone!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow hope you found something low in points and filling to eat!

Well done New2 :happydance:

a good day for me here, think I'll come in right on my points target :) Earned a few points going to swim class with Hannah today as well, which has put me at 28 activity points for the week :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Holy fark I am beat! Did a bunch of running around with my MIL and SIL, earned 9 AP today alone! :shock:

Did I mention that I didn't realize that we'd be walking so much and I did this all in heels? :dohh: I think I should earn extra AP for that! :angelnot:

I'm gonna go sit on the couch and die now. :hi: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

brave woman for doing that in heels :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Not brave.... more like resigned. :rofl:

My SIL lost her house key and I didn't get the email from P until we were on the bus about where he put her spare key. So because they had to come back with me to get the aforementioned key, I needed to go around with them for their errands.

Yup. Not fun. :haha: But its activity points!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sherileigh

Well this morning I got my first AF in a year and a half! Yuck. Hoping that's the reason for no weight loss? Fingers crossed that it'll be gone by sunday (WI)!


----------



## Tiff

My WI day changes weekly Sherileigh, and my WI is Sunday this week. We can pray to the WI Gods together! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I find that I retain water the week/half week before AF arrives and it definitely affects my WI


----------



## Sherileigh

Tyff I will say that prayer with you!! lol


----------



## Vickie

good morning all :hugs:

hope you all are having a good day :)

I have lots of errands to run today and this weekend! I'm going to try and be good today and tomorrow though so I can really enjoy going to Chili's on Sunday :lol:


----------



## Tiff

I did a sneaky weigh in and I think the 4 hours of walking I did yesterday helped! :happydance: Let's hope it stays that way! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Tiff! That's great :)


----------



## Tiff

Its just that weight fluctuates so much that I don't know if it'll stay like this for WI day. If it doesn't, can I just use today's weight instead? :winkwink: :haha:

:angelnot:


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been in here for ages, I fell of the WW wagon for a couple of weeks, I had other things on my mind :blush:
Went to WI for first time in 3 weeks today and lost 2lb so really pleased with that. 
I will catch up with this thread when the kids are in bed. 
Hope you are all ok :hugs:
chrissie xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Welcome back pinky


----------



## RedRose19

another 2lbs for me :D sorry ive not had much time to be online at the mo.. my last weigh in was tuesday and since then ive been so bad.. :dohh: i hope i havent put on the 2lbs since


----------



## Vickie

well done babyhopes! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:dance: Yay for the losses!!!! :dance:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back Pinky! 

Well done on the losses everyone!


----------



## Vickie

WI for tomorrow :) Things looked good today so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Tiff

Nobody answered my question if I could use today's weight if Sunday's is up a bit. :haha: I take it that means no? :sulk: :haha:

Vickie! 

We got the stuff for tomorrow. Thankfully we had most of the ingredients on hand, didn't have to pick up much. 

So we'll be having Spinach and Cheese stuffed pasta shells, the Hot Baked Artichoke Dip with baked tostitos and veggies and we bought the Vita Tops and FF Cool Whip to have for dessert.

P also picked up some of the 0 point Chocolate Pudding for the Vita Tops as well. I personally like the Vita Top with just the whipped cream on it, but its there if you guys want it.

:D


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking:
Porridge(4.5)
Juice(1)
Cereal Bar(1.5)
Hummus+Carrots(1.5)
Pizza(10)
=18.5

+ Skinny Cow(2), Chocolate(4)
=24.5 (grrr)


----------



## Vickie

I've been bad today!

We didn't have anything "easy" to make for lunch so I just ate some cheese, crackers and carrots :dohh: which of course left me starving so I had a skinny cow and some popcorn but am starving now at 7:30 :argh: hope the tacos fill me up. Must not skip lunch again!


----------



## Vickie

3 pounds for me today :)


----------



## Tiff

Well done Vickie!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :dance:

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## RainbowMum

Well I went to a kids birthday party this morning and despite my good intentions still indulged on the party food :( I even had breakfast before I went, thinking it would stop me from eating anything while I was there :(

Cheerios(3.5)
Pineapple(1)
tiny slice of cake(literally tiny as it was supposed to be for one of the kids) (5??)
half a egg&tomato sandwich(3??)
3 granola clusters(5??)
3 Peanut Butter cookies(5??)
=22.5(???)

good thing I have 0-Point soup in the fridge!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie.


----------



## New2Bumps

Well done Vickie!
Wow this board moves pretty fast lol need to visit more and keep up!
I've managed my first weekend without any slip ups! Went for a walk over Cannock Chase today, but was slow and leisurely with bubba and hubby rather than fast and furious lol MUST START SWIMMING AGAIN! lol

Edit: Have got Wii fit now (with Just Dance) so hopefully I'll be able to do some toning!


----------



## Squidge

I've got just dance too but rarely use it :dohh: 

I've been pants today. Had cornflakes for breakfast, jacket potato and home-made chilli for dinner then had a white bagette with butter on for tea, aswell as a sausage roll. Oops! Think i'd better cut points down for the next couple of days. 

On the plus side, it's my mums birthday today and she's got 2 cakes and i didn't have any when the others did :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone! Glad to hear you had a good weekend New2! :)

Today was good, Tiff made a great WW friendly meal :) I'm still stuffed!


----------



## Vickie

hope your WI's went well Tiff and Sherileigh!


----------



## Tiff

I was JUST about to post in here! :haha:

Down a pound! :dance: Wish it was more but I think I overdid it with the dip yesterday. :shy: I definitely was listening to my tastebud cues more than my hunger ones. Oops! :shy: 

But that's okay! I thought I was going to STS or gain so I'm quite pleased! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Tiff! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff.


----------



## Sherileigh

Great job Vickie and Tyff!
I'm down 1.5lbs! That's 5.6 lbs total so far!! I'm pretty excited!
I have a question...I'm going out for brunch today, to Cora's. Not sure if you've heard of them, but they have healthy meals as far as I know. But I'm just not sure how to count the points. I look up omelette or crepe and there's a million different point values. Any idea on how to figure out how many points I've eaten?


----------



## Vickie

I would try googling the restaurant for nutritional information, just type in the restaurant name + nutritional info. Some places have everything listed and you can easily work out the points from there

and well done on the loss! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Sherileigh.


----------



## Tiff

Mmm, Cora's. :munch:

Well, you can ask for an egg white omlette, which would be less points for that option. Or ask if they do the Egg Creations substitute. Cora's is great, but I definitely wouldn't say that its WW friendly. :nope: They still cook in high fat oils and whatnot.

They don't even post their nutritional info online. Crazy! You could always ask for the nutritional info when you go there, but I don't think they have it.

Rule of thumb(s):

Your fist is the average size of a cup

a half cup would be your hand cupped

3oz is the palm of your hand



Hope that helps! Don't forget to add all the stuff in the omlette too!


----------



## Vickie

OMG :shock:

I looked up Chili's nutritional info and what I was planning to get is like 40 points. Yeah not happening :rofl: so I had to completely change my game plan. So happy I looked


----------



## Sherileigh

I've tried to look it up and they don't have their nutritional info posted online. I'm told they don't have anything at the restaurant either. Do I just guess?


----------



## Vickie

I would guesstimate as best you can :)


----------



## ald

RainbowMum said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> I've frozen rice before :shrug: it comes out okay :D
> 
> oh and for the brown rice Stan has been using 2.5 (or a bit more) cups of water to 1 cup rice and it's been cooking perfectly :thumbup:
> 
> They don't advise it over here as it's a major cause of food poisoning apparently due to some bacteria in the rice...
> I still do it and have never gotten sick from it
> 
> Is anyone here in the U.S. or are we all Canadian/UKers?
> 
> I really crave these:
> https://brands.kraftfoods.com/jello/products/pudding/fat-free-sugar-free-instant-pudding/
> So I was just wondering if anyone would be happy to pick me up a few boxes and ship them to me if I reimburse cost&shipping?Click to expand...

Are you in the UK?

Did you manage to get any Jello? I have found it in a shop i go to here in Germany so if you still would like some and tell me which one(s) you want 
I will pick them up next weekend and send them to you. I only pay british postage costs from here as well so should be quite cheap?

Just PM me??? xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## ald

Congratulations on the losses. 

I have totally fell off the bandwagon this weekend, managed a .5lb loss on Friday then went away for the weekend and done nothing but eat and drink, plus I'm due a visit from the :witch: so without a doubt put on this week! Oooooops, oh well, back to if from tomorrow I guess.

Tomorrow morning I'm enrolling in 2 circuit courses which run from the start of may till mid july, so hoping that will help me get back to fitness. Plus going to get into the habit of taking our dog for long walks because dh always walks her but with him going away for 6 months in july it will be me, may as well start now!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Well done Ald, you still lost!! 

I totally blew my points today but it was worth it :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

I tried and stick to as little points as possible today and did ok
Slept in until 11 so didn't have breakfast

Eggwhite Sandwich(3.5)
Soup(0)
Potato+Chilli(4.5)
Cereal Bar(1)
= 9 Points, didn't quite mean to eat that little but it's 10:30pm so won't be eating anything else now

ald, well done and I'll PM you :)


----------



## Tiff

RainbowMum, if Ald can get the Jello I'd definitely go that route. For me to ship it to you is crazy expensive! :wacko:

If she can't get it, then I definitely don't mind grabbing it for you! Just trying to save you time/money. :hugs:


----------



## New2Bumps

I WANT SOME DORITOS!!!

3 days in and I'm already missing my crisps. I'm quite sure I have some kind of addiction! I daren't look up the points of the bags to 'share' that I've been indulging in during post pregnancy gorges!!!

Still, dieting since Weds and I've lost 4lb so persevere. Was thinking earlier, what do I want more? To be slim or to eat crisps. I've figured the problem is that crisps are NOW, being slim is at least 4 or 5 months away! 

Hey Ho... I'm sure once I can tell I'm losing I'll feel much better. Got the Wii fit up and running yesterday and managed a small jog, the step and boxercise, so at least I can try and do 30 mins 3x a week, as well as my swimming. Got Just Dance too, but not looked at it yet! Maybe I can put that on and shed a few pounds!​
How are you all doing?


----------



## RainbowMum

Crisps are totally my downfall, I sometimes buy Walkers Baked when ASDA has them on offer but then end up eating a few of the little bags...so now I'd rather not have them in the house and buy a small bag when I deserve a treat ;-)
Walkers Baked(the small bags from the 6-pack) are only 1.5 Points, the Weight Watchers ones are ok but more expensive. I used to get 1 small bag at the weigh-ins every week

I weighed this morning and seems like I have got rid of the extra weight I gained 10 days ago, so now I have to keep up the good work to actually 'lose' something.

tracking for today
Porridge with fruit(3)
OJ(1)
cheese&apple(1)
hummus(3)
bagel with egg(3)
[dinner later] chilli+ rice/potato(5)
=16 already :(


----------



## Vickie

sweets are my downfall, I'm okay with not having chips and such

so far so good for me today but I'm not feeling well at all so am only eating what Stan makes me :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Didn't go too overboard with my Flex points yesterday so that was good. :mrgreen:

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Vickie! :(


----------



## Vickie

that's great Tiff! :)

I'm dreading next week's WI because of lunch yesterday!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: You've been doing awesome with earning AP and whatnot! Keep up with the amazing work you're already doing and I'm sure it'll be ok! 

I totally understand though, anything and I start freaking out that I'm not going to lose. Its the only motivation I have at times to stick with it! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Can't see me losing anything this week. My OH found out he's been accepted for a new job today happydance:) so we went out for a celebratory meal at Pizza hut :rofl: We had a starter, big Pizza AND hot cookie dough for dessert :dohh: :dohh: 

Pants! :(


----------



## Vickie

Congrats to your hubby Squidge! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Thanks Vickie! It's great, it's more money and he won't have to work weekends so we can have family time at weekends cos he's not had them off since last year!! :happydance: 

If i gain this week i've told him it's gonna cost him :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Well I'm back. Doubting myself, so we'll see how long I last this time around.
Just got off a massive like 3 week cheat, between Grady's Birthday, Easter and a death of a very close family friend, I've not been paying attention to anything, and due to the death, I've been actually eating to make myself feel better.
Got through yesterday being good. Really need to get back on track - think I've probably gained all I lost back! 

Anyways, enough about me! Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Nat, sorry for your loss. We're all here if you need us!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Natalie so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: our own new little area


----------



## Tiff

Oooh! Shiney!


----------



## Tiff

Did anyone see the WW tip that they gave on Facebook? That broccoli and Sausage casserole looks delish! :munch:


----------



## New2Bumps

Tyff said:


> Didn't go too overboard with my Flex points yesterday so that was good. :mrgreen:
> :(

What are flex points?


----------



## Vickie

I've not seen it Tiff but have had no chance to look at FB yet, will when Hannah goes down for her nap :thumbup:

I don't think you get flex points in the UK New2. Here they are 35 "extra" points that you get per week


----------



## RainbowMum

No, we don't get flex points in the UK

first time I had a chance to sit down and track my day:
Porridge(3.5)
Juice(1)
Egg Bagel(3)
apricot, breadsticks, ricecake(3)
Wheat&Veggies(2)
Marshmallows(1)
=13.5 just hope I didn't forget anything


----------



## Harveysmum369

Wooooooooooooooo!!Ive just got back from weigh in...and not only have I lost 3 and half pound,im now down to pre pregnancy weight!!!!yay.xxx


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done Harveysmum!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I put 2lbs on :(:(:(:(:(

But we have a new forum to live in :):):)

I know i say this everyweek BUT I'm gunna do it properly this week! PROMISE!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance: woooo harveys mum!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right so today... 

tea 1/2 
chicken ceasar wrap 7.5 
Kinder x 2 :blush: 8 
BBQ Pork and rice (yummy) 8
Yoghurt 1 1/2 

Sooooo 25.5 points today :blush: 

Bit over only allowed 21!!! Soooo I'm allowing myself 18 points for tomo and the next day to make up for the over spend... not a good start to my week!! x


----------



## Squidge

Weigh in for me tomorrow, i'm looking at another gain...AGAIN. Totally f*cked off!!! 

Right now, i feel like giving it up. I struggle with willpower as it is and OH doesn't help mentioning takeaways and eating out all the time. He knows how shit i am at dieting. 

I know it's my fault, i know i don't 'have' to eat the food but it doesn't help when you've got people banging on at you saying 'you're fine as you are, you don't need to diet'. :hissy:

Just piss off will ya!!! *not you lot, them obviously* :haha: 

So cheesed off! Gonna go to weigh in tomorrow and take the gain on the chin i suppose. 

Sorry ladies, REALLY needed to get that out! :cry:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Harveysmum. I didn't see your post first, i was too busy having a hissy fit! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda & Squidge. Hope you can get back on.

that sucks that he's not more helpful Squidge :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I've told him he's got to stop mentioning takeaways/eating out/anything really bad and he's apologised for it and said he won't do it anymore. We shall see....! He said he's going to start back his 'diet' whatever that maybe too, i dunno. 

I wanted to lose 13lbs by my birthday in June so i don't think that's going to happen now, it's only roughly 8wks away :( Suppose if i think positive after tomorrows weigh in it maybe possible, who knows.


----------



## Vickie

I think you can do it if you set your mind to it :hugs:


----------



## Sherileigh

Well done Harvey'smom.
Squidge & Panda you can do it! 
I'm so amazed...at the end of the day I have 6 points left!! All I can do is sit here and daydream about what to have...feels like christmas! Somehow I'm sure I'll still manage to eat over the six points! LOL. I want cookies....I feel like eating about 20.
I'm trying to be good this week as saturday night I'm going out to celebrate my birthday with some friends. Going to the bar and will be having some drinks! I haven't drank (well drank more than one drink in a night) in over a year and a half...so I'm a little nervous! I'm very excited though!


----------



## Vickie

:) Sherileigh I hope you didn't go to overboard ;) I find myself like that sometimes but I am generally okay with having just the amount within my points allowance, I hate going over unless it's a day I plan to cheat

have fun on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Been lurking but not posting. Doing well!

Although I did sneak a few fries from P's order when we got burgers from South Street Burger Co. yesterday. :winkwink:

I love their stuff, was good and got the whole wheat bun instead of the white, didn't get the cheese (although having a slice of monterey jack on your burger is heaven!) AND I got a salad instead of the onion rings that I was craving.

So, 6 points in total as opposed to the potential 18. But, P had to go and order fries and sprinkle it with BBQ powder... yumminess... so I had to have a few. But, I only had about 5 or so! I wanted the entire thing tbh. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

wow that's great restraint Tiff!


----------



## Tiff

:shy: I kept reminding myself that it was probably tasty, but not 12 extra points tasty... iykwim... :haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:hugs: squidge! 

We can do it, get back on the weight watchers wagon together!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right... My day 

Peanut bar 1 1/2 
chicken wrap 4 1/2 
chicken and potato wedges (homemade) 9 
WW dessert 2 

Sooo 17 points today... might have another WW dessert late which makes it 19 for the day :) 

2 points saved to go towards my 4.5 points over yesterday. :)


----------



## RainbowMum

I really have to get back in the swing of things, for a few weeks I have been doing ok for 4-5 days a week, then completely blow it for the other 2/3....then I scramble and try and save as many points as possible only to blow my points again after being good for 5 days... *sigh*
Yesterday, I blew my points...by a lot...until 8pm I was under my daily points, then I binged on chocolate :(

So today I tried to stay under 16 as I weigh-in tomorrow

porridge(3.5)
fruit(2.5)
egg bagel(3)
soup(0)
fruit(1)
wheat+veg(2)
soup(0)
fruit(1)
=13 but think I overdid the 0-Point veg today as I had 2 bowls of soup plus loads of veg with my dinner


----------



## Squidge

I gained 1.5lb. 

Panda, i'm joining you on that wagon!


----------



## nataliecn

Well - day 3 of being back on, and so far so good!


Tried Bok Choy with dinner tonight - wasn't a fan - how do you and Stan cook it Vickie???


----------



## Vickie

well I cut off the end and take it apart and clean it that way (though you probably know that). And I cook it in the wok with a bit of olive oil, garlic, and salt (covering it with a lid)


----------



## nataliecn

how long do you do it??
that's what i did - basically. we tried with some chicken broth instead though, and garlic. no lid - and it was still a little crisp?


----------



## Vickie

umm I don't really time it maybe 5-7 minutes. The lid definitely helps soften it up


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys I'm starting weightwatchers :D I've tried other diets but never stick to them for long enough and i've recently gained 7lbs wtf. I want to lose 1-2st. I'm almost 10st at the moment :( I'm allowed 26 points which seems like quite a lot?!


----------



## Squidge

That does seem a lot but i'm sure you're breastfeeding (Correct me if i'm wrong?) so you'll get an extra 6 (i'm sure it's 6) points for it :) 

Welcome aboard, Blah!


----------



## Squidge

Sorry Blah, i'm wrong....just found this - 

Yes, breastfeeding exclusively = Score 10
Yes, supplementing breastfeeding with solid foods = Score 5 

I do apologise! :blush:


----------



## Tiff

Welcome aboard Blah! :dance: I was skeptical of even losing 5lbs when I started and I'm down 19lbs now! :dance: It definitely works. :mrgreen:


----------



## nataliecn

Well, still up! Down from what I weighed myself on Monday morning, but still up 6lbs from when I was at my absolute lowest on March 25th. :(
Bah! 
Guess I just have to keep at it.


----------



## Tiff

Considering you're just coming back from a 3 week 'cheat' session, I'd say being up 6lbs is pretty decent. There was Grady's parties, so there was birthday cake and ice cream I imagine, then with the loss of your friend and didn't you go to marble slab on the weekend? 

All things considering I think that's pretty good! Well, as good as it can be when you are upset about gaining. :hugs: You've done it before, you can do it again!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome blah!

:hugs: Nat you can do it!


----------



## RainbowMum

Just quickly tracking as otherwise I will forget about that sneaky biscuit I had this morning ;-)

porridge(3.5)
Juice(1)
biscuit(1)
fruit(1.5)
houmous, pitta, soup, veg(7)

=14 so far. I overdid the houmous a bit but it was looooovely :haha:

edited later:
cheese toast(1.5)
soup, bagel, egg(3)
fruit(2)
=20.5


----------



## Vickie

sorry I know I've been MIA :blush: I was sick, than Hannah was sick/teething, and now Stan and I are sick (me for the second time :dohh:)

Anyways because of it I haven't been great with tracking online though I've been tracking in my head and am fairly certain I'm coming in under my points :blush:

hope you all are doing well? :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

We took Madison for a walk round the park today - was lovely :cloud9: We had a little picnic too so we even took our own food so i wouldn't go over points :D Only, i came home and had a little binge :dohh: 

Just going to tally up how many points i've had today and how many i need to claw back by next week....good gob i managed to save a couple yesterday!


----------



## Vickie

walks and picnics are great! :) we take Hannah sometimes though she doesn't generally sit and eat :roll: :rofl:

having a good day today. Feeling better than I was this morning and yesterday and tracked my points. Looks like I'm way way under for the day even with dinner entered. Just had some popcorn though so that should get me closer to my allowance....but i'll still have 12.5 left I think :shock:


----------



## Squidge

They are! Can't wait till the weather warms up a bit more so we can go out walking round the parks :cloud9: 

So, i'm 10pts over - Oops! :blush: I did walk round the park today and have just done 28mins on the wii fit before Madison woke up screaming :lol: so that's not too bad. I just have to be really good next few days now, even though MIL's doing the bloody buffet this Sunday now instead of last week cos she was poorly :roll:


----------



## Tiff

At least you're trying to exercise hun! :hugs:

I'm excited for dinner. I've been craving sausage and sauerkraut for aaaaaaages so I bought some turkey sausages while at the grocery store and now it's in the slow cooker! Mmmm! :smug:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge


----------



## bana

im doin ww online and it wont let me log on! is anyone else having this problem or i it just my comp!? x


----------



## Vickie

I'm in but I'm in Canada so that might make a difference?

1 pound gone for me today :wohoo:


----------



## Sherileigh

So yesterday I went a bit off course as it was my birthday AND I GOT ENGAGED! :happydance: So I had a couple of treats. :blush: And I'm going out tonight for some drinks, so I may be going over my points. Oops.
Can I weight myself 1 day early? I was thinking it would be better to weigh now than when I'm feeling like dog poop tomorrow. Is that allowed?


----------



## Vickie

^I did that Sherileigh when I changed my weigh in day from Sunday to Saturday :)

Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Sherileigh

Just looked online and it doesn't look like I can (I just want to change it for one week). Darn, I've lost weight so far....not sure that I won't put it back on tonight! lol. Oh well...it's just one weigh-in!


----------



## Tiff

I change mine weekly. You can do it. Go to the Weight Tracker, where it has your weight hit the button and change it to tomorrow. It'll probably ask you for your normal weigh in weight, I normally just put the weight I was the week before. It'll tell you that you haven't lost this week and to see you next week, but then the next day it'll ask again to track your weight and then that's when I put in my weight for that day.

:wacko: Hope that made sense? Congrats on the engagement!!! :mrgreen:

Woohoo for being down a pound Vickie! Great job! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

yeah you should be able to do it Sherileigh


----------



## Blah11

has anyone just followed it themselves without going to a class? I was gonna start on Monday on my own.. is it easy enough?


----------



## Vickie

Natalie doesn't go to a class and isn't signed up online. She has all the paperwork/calculator etc. from family and friends I believe who have/are members though so not sure if it makes a difference

I find it easy enough to follow now that I'm well into the program


----------



## Blah11

I was thinking I could sign up online for a month as its only £10 or so and if I don't get along with it then its not so bad. I wouldnt want to go to a meeting really :( I know some people find them great but i just think theyre embarassing.

ugh scratch that. for some reason they have an initial fee :roll:


----------



## Vickie

I do it online, don't really have the time to go to an actual meeting and it's very simple


----------



## Squidge

Congrats on the engagement!

Vickie, well done!


----------



## Squidge

:( sodding :witch: has got me :hissy: :hissy: 

Least i've managed to save a couple of points today, haven't had another binge! Hope my bloat dissapears by weigh in :(


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Squidge! 

I feel the same. I got the :witch: last week, and still managed to lose a pound but I don't think I'm going to be that lucky this week. I've had a few sneaky WIs and normally I've lost by now but I haven't yet. I did good this week too and didn't go too crazy with my Flex Points (still have 14 points left!) and I've earned 13 AP for this week too! :nope:

I can hear Vickie saying right now "You never know Tiff, your body might surprise you" ( :winkwink: ) and I'm hoping its true this week as well. 

This losing weight buisness is stressful stuff. :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge and Tiff

it is so stressful and I'd lie if I said I hadn't had a few near break downs. One weigh in day I was crying because I didn't lose as much as I thought I would. Poor Stan didn't know what to do with me :blush:


----------



## suzanne108

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.....I got sick of bnb for about 2 days!! Didn't last long without it :haha:

Anyway.....I lost 2lb at my first weigh in :happydance:

I'm weighing myself every Tuesday so not long til next WI. I didn't join the WW meeting, decided to do it online instead. I was finding it hard to get out the house at 9am because it interfered with Lolas nap and she got grumpy when I disturbed her!!! 

Congrats to anyone thats lost :hugs:

And Vickie OT but I LOVE your new siggy!!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks :)

Well done Suzanne! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 2lb loss, Suzanne. 

Well, i can definitely say the :witch: is here cos i've been in a FOUL mood today :( MIL's having a buffet for her birthday (belated as she was ill last week) so i made 18 cupcakes, come to ice them and was giving OH a sneaky cupcake when he took the case off they was burnt underneath....checked all of them and they were all burnt so that cheesed off me. Earlier, Madison had gone to sleep so that was my only chance at getting on the wii so i plugged it all in, manage to do 20 minutes on Just Dance before she woke up crying....again! ARGH! 

So...i've given up for today :lol: Not going to go mad at the buffet but will have a little bit then when Madison's in bed tonight i'll go on the treadmill for a while, if she lets me :(


----------



## suzanne108

:hugs: squidge

Its hard with such young babies (this is my excuse!) Xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Doing awful AGAIN this week! I just like food too much :grr: 

I might just give up, i look visibly bigger and my clothes r getting tight again, all my hard work gone.... screw it!!!


----------



## Squidge

Shit, Shit, Shit day :( 

But i didn't eat too much at the buffet, 2 pigs in blankets, 3 tiny chips, 2 wedges, 2 tiny pieces of chicken and a mini chocolate eclair. 

I shouldn't have had them but this has got to be one of the worst days ever and i'm feeling very upset, my poor brother :(


----------



## Vickie

:( Panda you can do it :hugs:

:hugs: Squidge so sorry to hear about your brother, I hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:hugs: sorry to hear about ur brother squidge xx


----------



## Sherileigh

So I totally fell off the wagon this weekend. Thought I'd be back on track today, but thought, well it's still technically my birthday weekend...so what the heck! I weighed myself this morning and STS, so will hopefully be able to correct any damage by next week. Will be a very very good girl from now on! Promise! lol. Must find will power somewhere!
I'm not sure what happened to your brother Squidge? Hope you're ok!


----------



## elsie2010

can i join you? i've tried WW time and time again. We just moved to a different area and I really don't like my new leader so I've cancelled my membership and now, of course, now the weight is being put on again.

I have a lot of weight to lose but I'd be happy with just a stone at first!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Squidge, I had to search around to find out what was going on. So sorry hunny.

Congrats on losses and :hugs: to anyone whos gained or STS.

Its been a massive shit storm over here too. I kept trying to eat something yesterday but anytime I did it made me feel sick to my stomach. :( So by 5pm I finally ate something. NO idea how I managed to go from 7am to 5pm on coffee alone, guess I was on total autopilot.

Did my WI and I'm down a pound. I'd be happy about it but I'm positive its because my appetite is MIA somewhere and it wasn't the healthy way to lose weight. Worried that I'm going to gain it back if my eating habits don't get any better. :nope: Any food ideas that are easy on the stomach?

Oh! Vickie, if you're ever craving pizza, Pizza Pizza does a gluten free crust that's only 2 WW points per slice. I was so surprised how low points it is! Its not that bad either. :)


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Elsie :hugs: Of course you can join!


----------



## Squidge

Welcome elsie :wave:

Well done Tyff! 

I've already booboo'ed today up, had fish & chips from the chippy :blush: It was good though :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Elsie!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Tiff


----------



## RainbowMum

tracking...

oats(3)
milk(0.5)
fruit(1)
Jello(0)
Babybel light(1)
Sandwich(3)
=8.5


----------



## Blah11

day1

2 bowls of special k without the milk - 4
orange juice - 2
twirl (i suck) - 5.5!
snackajacks - 2
veggie burger - 5
bread roll - 2

total - 20.5

Not too bad :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Totally off the wagon AGAIN today!!! :( fed up!!!! 

I might trya different diet as this one totally isnt motivating me anymore.... im fed up of going to meeting and seeing all my hard work just going away!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance: Just got a call from the local gym, im going tohave a look round tomo and see about joining.

Its 2 mins drive or 7 min walk (ish) fro my houseand got loads of stuff, creche for holly, swimming pool, kids pool (so i can take holly she loves it) Gym with pwer plates and loads of other stuff, i just hope its not too expensive!!! 

They also said i could do a 3 month membership to start with to see if i like it/ use it then go up 2 a 12 month one... 

hmmm sounds promising, i just hope i have the time for it!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Panda

that gym sounds excellent :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

oats(3)
milk(0.5)
fruit(1)
Jello(0)
Babybel light(1)
Sandwich(3)
grapes(1)
cheese toast(1)
rice(3)+fish(1.5)+asparagus(0) 
=15


----------



## claire1978

:hi: everyone

Can I join please?

I have been watching this thread for a while and now have time to reply, I have been doing ww since last Sept, Ive lost 41lb so 1lb off of 3 stone and I still cant believe it, I love it

Im 4lb away from being at the top end of my healthy bmi, Im now 10st 10lb and wanna lose another stone I think, that will be 4 in all :wacko: never thought I would even lose half a stone

It definately has changed my life and Im not done yet :winkwink:

Im sure everyone can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Sherileigh

This is so frustrating! I can't log into the online WW, there's no error message, it just won't log me in! And I'm back on it today and trying to be good. I don't have all the points memorized or anything, so just guessing on how many points somethings are!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Claire and what an amazing job you've done!

Sherileigh sorry I meant to say this earlier but you've done well! And I think after several "cheat" days to stay the same is really good! :) good luck getting back on this week


----------



## Vickie

what things? I can look them up for you?

sometimes I have to go back to the main page and log in again to get onto my points tracker


----------



## Sherileigh

Vickie said:


> what things? I can look them up for you?
> 
> sometimes I have to go back to the main page and log in again to get onto my points tracker

I've done that quite a few times, I log in and it just goes back to the main page, like it's pretending I didn't even log in. Weird. It was fine up until today. Although I did avoid it over the weekend...so who knows when it started acting up. :shrug:
Thanks for the offer to look things up, but it'll be quite a few things...if I end up going over a bit then I'll just use some weekly points.


----------



## LouiseClare

Hi, my name is Louise, I joined WW last Wednesday, so it&#8217;s my first weigh in tomorrow. I haven&#8217;t felt very positive about the diet, I&#8217;ve joined WW before and been quite successful but i&#8217;m just not feeling positive this time. I have quite a lot of weight to loose so I&#8217;m actually on 28 points a day which I know is a lot compared to some of you ladies, there has only been one day where I have used all my points, I usually eat about 25 points. I know I&#8217;m shouldn&#8217;t be doing this but I keep jumping on the scales and I haven&#8217;t lost any weight. I did have a Chinese takeaway on Friday but that was pointed and I&#8217;ve occasionally been having a curly wurly which again I&#8217;ve been pointing. I&#8217;ve started eating cereal for breakfast which is something I never do. I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;ll do if I get weighed tomorrow and I&#8217;ve stayed the same. In the past when I&#8217;ve joined WW I&#8217;ve always done the &#8220;No Count&#8221; diet, so I haven&#8217;t had to count points, so pointing is completely new to me. 
I&#8217;m feeling nervous already about the weigh in.


----------



## claire1978

LouiseClare said:


> Hi, my name is Louise, I joined WW last Wednesday, so its my first weigh in tomorrow. I havent felt very positive about the diet, Ive joined WW before and been quite successful but im just not feeling positive this time. I have quite a lot of weight to loose so Im actually on 28 points a day which I know is a lot compared to some of you ladies, there has only been one day where I have used all my points, I usually eat about 25 points. I know Im shouldnt be doing this but I keep jumping on the scales and I havent lost any weight. I did have a Chinese takeaway on Friday but that was pointed and Ive occasionally been having a curly wurly which again Ive been pointing. Ive started eating cereal for breakfast which is something I never do. I dont know what Ill do if I get weighed tomorrow and Ive stayed the same. In the past when Ive joined WW Ive always done the No Count diet, so I havent had to count points, so pointing is completely new to me.
> Im feeling nervous already about the weigh in.

Well done for taking the step to start ww :thumbup:

The only thing I would say is u have to eat all ur points in order to lose otherwise ur body will go into starvation mode and store all food u eat to fuel body and other thing is u really do need to eat brekkie, this will kick start ur matabolism for the day, even if its only a couple biccies and a cuppa but ideally should be cereal/toast

It is hard to start with at first as u must know as u did it before but once u get into it, it does get easier and it just becomes a way of life

Good luck for weigh in :flower:


----------



## Blah11

Wait, you have to eat all your points? I thought you just had to stay under your max points :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Louise! I was on 31 points to start with and am now on 28

yep Blah they want you to eat all of your points for the reason above. I generally come in right around my target though some days I am a few points off......


----------



## Blah11

omg i still have 20 points to eat today :|


----------



## Blah11

Day 2 - 19pts

I might weigh myself tomorrow morning. Should have really done it on day 1 :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

I had to guesstimate my weight the first time because we didn't even own a scale :blush: 

good luck for WI tomorrow!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Welcome to WW louiseclare, best of luck on ur journey hun xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

I had 2 WI tonight and I got 2 1/2 off!! yay!!! 

Im now back to my total 19lb loss, hopefully will start being more soon!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Ohhh and i went to look round that gym today, it was fab everything i need and creche was ok and holl could just the pool and soft play area for free!! 

One problem tho is £83 per month ($128 CAD for vickie)!!!!! Thats more than i pay for my car!!! I def cant afford it so back to square one with the whole exercise thing, i dont have anyone to watch holly if i want to go in the evening anyways... EX is a total knob today and said he wouldnt help me out :grr: I might make a thread in GS but i cba to cry about it again!!


----------



## shortie58

Please may I join as I am also currently following the ww plan, too date I have lost 5lbs so it is coming off slow and steady. the amount of excercise I do depends on my shifts, but my latest craze spin classes twice a week and I love it. Good luck everyone xx

Lesley


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey lesley!!

Well done on ur 5 lbs!!! Keep it going!! 

And spinnig... ur a braver lady then me. xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome shortie!

Well done Panda on the loss :happydance:

:hugs: That is very expensive for a gym membership. I don't know if they have anything similar there but here we have community centres where the membership fees are quiet a lot cheaper....not sure about the child care aspect of it though :( 

and :hugs: for the ex


----------



## RainbowMum

My day:

Oats, 1 grated apple, milk(4)
Grapes(1)
apricots(1)
smoothies(1.5)
Soup(0)
Egg Sandwich(3.5)
Fish, Asparagus, Rice(5)
WW cheese puffs(2)
=18

Surprisingly the WW cheese puffs were quite yummy :)


----------



## Squidge

Welcome aboard everyone who's joining and well done on whoevers lost and good luck to those having WI tomorrow :lol: 

I've not been back on the wagon today :( I've been to see my brother and he's a bit better. I think i'm going to change my meeting day from Wednesdays to Thursday mornings. We shall see....it depends if i know how to get to this new meeting or not, it's about 25minutes drive away i think :rofl: 

I have a sat nav but i'm still shite at directions :roll:


----------



## Vickie

hope the other meeting is one you can make if it's better for you!

glad your brother is doing a bit better :hugs:

WW cheese puffs sound intriguing


----------



## Sherileigh

I bought a box of WW cakes with a creamy filling...OH MY GOD! So yummy. Only 1 point...although I ate 3 yesterday! And they're not exactly cheap, so I may have to stay away from them! lol


----------



## Blah11

Well I did a WI this morning and I was pretty much what I thought I was! 9st 13  Short term I'd like the 13lbs off to make me 9st and longterm I'd like to get to 8ish.

I'm starting to plan my food intake the night before.. makes it easier to stick to for me. Also I'm trying to eat a bigger breakfast (6pts or so) in hopes it'll keep me fuller for longer. This morning I had a small bowl of cereal without milk (2), 2 slices of WW bread (1) and a cup of tea with a splash of milk which I'm counting as (1) with the marg on my toast. 4pts but it's a start :D


Bet those cakes are yummy! I'd just binge on them though :dohh: I'm sticking to 'treats' of a nutrigrain bar or some snackajacks or something!

+ panda, thats mega expensive for a membership. I've recently cancelled mine. It was £55 a month without a creche :nope: just couldn't afford it and tbh I never went :dohh: I wont be getting a 12month membership again.


----------



## RainbowMum

Sherileigh said:


> I bought a box of WW cakes with a creamy filling...OH MY GOD! So yummy. Only 1 point...although I ate 3 yesterday! And they're not exactly cheap, so I may have to stay away from them! lol

Haha, that is just like me with the WW carrot cakes ;-) 
They're only 1 Point each but I can easily eat the whole box of 6 in one sitting:blush:
Luckily they're not *too* expensive but I don't like buying them because I just binge on them :(


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi Ladies

Can I join here too?

I joined weight watchers and had my first weigh in on 8th April. Embarrassed to admit it but my starting weight was 15st 8.5lbs!! I'm only 5ft3 so got a bit of a problem there!! 

1st week of doing WW i lost 4.5lbs! Was absolutely amazed as I wasn't hungry following the plan at all.

2nd week of doing it I lost 3lb!! Totally amazed.

3rd weigh in tomorrow so fingers crossed I have lost again xx

Target weight to get down to is between 10.5stone and 11.

Thanks and good luck to everyone :happydance:


----------



## cooney

Hello ladies! 
Just reporting in. Lost 12 lbs this month for a total of 60. 
I know I don't post on this thread often but I do read it very often. =) You all are doing fab!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cooney said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just reporting in. Lost 12 lbs this month for a total of 60.
> I know I don't post on this thread often but I do read it very often. =) You all are doing fab!

Well done you. 

Looking through your pics earlier fabulous change!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome 2nd time mum! 

Well done cooney!! :happydance:


----------



## cooney

MummyToAmberx said:


> cooney said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Just reporting in. Lost 12 lbs this month for a total of 60.
> I know I don't post on this thread often but I do read it very often. =) You all are doing fab!
> 
> Well done you.
> 
> Looking through your pics earlier fabulous change!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

I've had 20 points today :D I feel full too which is a nice feeling whilst on a diet!


----------



## Vickie

well done Blah!!


----------



## LouiseClare

I've just had my first weigh in and lost 9lbs, i've never lost so much weight in one week, i'm really pleased.


----------



## mrsholmes

Hi can I join too?

I have done ww before for my wedding and lost 1.5 stone, weighed tonight and I was 13.7.5lb, ive never been so heavy. so ive got 2.5stone to go for the summer! maybe a bit ambious!

any good tips?

i used to like the chocolate snack a jacks for 1 point


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Mrsholmes!


----------



## Vickie

and well done Louise! 9 pounds is awesome!


----------



## Squidge

Welcome aboard everyone! Well done to everyone who's lost :) 

I've been absent a bit and i'm too lazy to go back through quite a few pages :haha:

I didn't get to weigh in yesterday, was still in hospital with my brother and i didn't make this mornings meet either :dohh: So, i'm still on track but will be changing my weigh in day. I'm going to be going to Thursday am meetings from next Thursday, hopefully!! 

Going to be having breakfast soon and i've bought some new running gear to get me started again :D


----------



## 2nd time mum

LouiseClare said:


> I've just had my first weigh in and lost 9lbs, i've never lost so much weight in one week, i'm really pleased.

Well done, that's brilliant!!x


----------



## RainbowMum

Hallelujah! Finally a pound off :) After gaining every weekend and losing the gain every week before weigh-in I finally managed to lose a bit extra this week :)
I'm now under 80kg, which to me is just fab :) [79.7kg/175.5lbs/12st7.5]

Had a picnic in the park today and brought lots of low point things for myself and then had a bowl of soup when we got home to fill me up

Porridge with fruit(5)
ricecakes(1.5)
houmous(2.5)
carrots, cucumber(0)
grapes(1.5)
WW cheese puffs(1)
=11.5 so far


----------



## Squidge

Well done, RM!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## shortie58

well done on your weight losses guys, I am struggling with tracking at the moment with being on night shift as you eat at night as well as in early morning:wacko:, Last night hubby took me out for t then all I had from three this morning was 2slices toast,marg and a bannana, and have had cereal a little while ago, before I head off to my second spin class of the week.

Forgot to say when I joined that I am currently on 21points a day and my weigh in day is sat x

Lesley


----------



## Panda_Ally

9lb :shock: Thats amazing!!!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

My tracking for today:

Chicken wrap - 8pts (i think this might b worng, the label only said fat it didnt say sat fat)
Apple Juice 1.5pts
Chicken Breast - 2.5 
Potato 2 
peas - free!!! 
Ham 1/2 
Cheese 1 1/2 

16 points today!! :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

Well done everyone!

Okay, I'm struggling with getting enough points. I just feel totally stuffed after eating about 16 and I'm resorting to eating unhealthy stuff just cos i know they have more points which seems kinda counterproductive. Anyone got any ideas on how to up my points a bit but healthily?


----------



## Vickie

I had that problem and I started drinking OJ in the mornings. it helped me get closer to my points total and helped me avoid bad foods


----------



## Blah11

Oooh yeah orange juice is a good one! How many points do you think milk would be in an average bowl of cereal? I use semi skimmed? 2?


----------



## Vickie

think one of the UKers best answer that one since our points are different


----------



## 2nd time mum

Panda_Ally said:


> My tracking for today:
> 
> Chicken wrap - 8pts (i think this might b worng, the label only said fat it didnt say sat fat)
> Apple Juice 1.5pts
> Chicken Breast - 2.5
> Potato 2
> peas - free!!!
> Ham 1/2
> Cheese 1 1/2
> 
> 16 points today!! :happydance:

Hi

I was at my class tonight and they said that when the labels only say fat you can normally half the fat lever to get the sat fat level to help count points better


----------



## 2nd time mum

Well I had my 3rd weigh in tonight and I lost 3lb!! Woohoo!!

I feel so good about it. That's a total loss of 10.5lbs and I got my 5% tonight.

Forgot to say I was on 23 points, now down to 22 after tonight.


----------



## Blah11

Well done hun :D Its good but also bad that you're down a point :rofl: Less food but you weigh less hooray!


----------



## RainbowMum

Blah11 said:


> Well done everyone!
> 
> Okay, I'm struggling with getting enough points. I just feel totally stuffed after eating about 16 and I'm resorting to eating unhealthy stuff just cos i know they have more points which seems kinda counterproductive. Anyone got any ideas on how to up my points a bit but healthily?

I had that problem in the beginning too...now I'm happy with my 20 daily points and could eat more if I didn't keep a close eye on my points

my day:

Porridge w fruit(5)
grapes(1.5)
ricecakes(1.5)
houmous(2.5)
carrots&cucumbers(0)
ww cheese puffs(1)
soup(0)
egg-white bagel with spinach(4)
nuts(2)
popcorn(1.5)
weetabix bar(1)
=bang on 20
seems like I like snack-type foods ;-) veg, pitta & houmous is one of my favourite lunches...today I replaced the pitta wit ricecakes as it's lower in points


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses! 

Panda - if you see something that's only got fat on it, to work out the sat fat you need to half the fat amount. So if something is 4.4 fat, the sat fat would be 2.2? Hopefully that'll make sense. 

Blah - I have 160ml of Semi Skimmed Milk and that's 1pt :) 

I'm shite at this. I caved and had Pizza hut. FFS. I really don't belong in this group :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

2nd time mum said:


> Well I had my 3rd weigh in tonight and I lost 3lb!! Woohoo!!
> 
> I feel so good about it. That's a total loss of 10.5lbs and I got my 5% tonight.
> 
> Forgot to say I was on 23 points, now down to 22 after tonight.

well done! :happydance:

:hugs: Squidge you do belong here


----------



## RainbowMum

must.get.off.vitatops.website!!!

They don't even sell them in the UK so not sure why I'm looking ;-)


----------



## Vickie

Self-torture :lol: 

those are pretty good though :D


----------



## Tiff

Hi Ladies!

Its been awhile! The diet has gone straight out the window. With my FIL passing away its just been too hard to try and keep up with everything. Next week I will be back on the wagon!

:hi: to all the new people!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff completely understandable. We miss you in here though :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

I received my Jello-Puddings from ald today :flower:
Can't wait to make one later 

I managed to have a pretty high-points breakfast today...so will have to be careful for the rest of the day:

Porridge(4)
Banana(1.5)
Smoothie(1.5)

lunch will be the usual spinach/egg-white bagel I think(4)
and dinner is chilli with rice(4.5)
=15.5 already out of 20


----------



## Panda_Ally

Welcome back tyff :hugs: 

Hope ur doing ok xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

My day so far...

2 glasses of apple juice 2 pts 
Pasta arribiata (sp?) 3 pts 
= 5 sooo far!! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: morning all :hugs: Hope you all have a good day :) I did a sneaky WI this morning and am only down .5 pounds so I'm not expecting greatness tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

I just had 2 servings of Chocolate Jell-O Pudding for 2.5 Points. Mmmmmh
The pack said it makes 4 servings, yet for me it only makes 2 *ha*


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Tyff 

Tomorrow is finally a fresh start for me. New meeting starting Thursday and i'm ALWAYS going to cook, well, either me or OH. I hate the feeling knowing i've failed again today. 

I just hope tomorrow morning i wake up with a shit load of motivation!!! Have got a tape measure thingymibobby :rofl: to take all my body measurements so i can keep a track on them once a month and also going to clear out the cupboards although i don't think anything bad is in them to be honest. 

I HAVE to do it. I'm so fat it's unreal!! I look 6months pregnant again! :( 

I need serious help :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge you can do it


----------



## RainbowMum

so, my day..think I'm bang on my points, or just over...

Porridge(4)
Banana(1.5)
Smoothie(1.5)
Egg White Sandwich(not bagel) (3.5)
Pink/White Wafers(2)
Chilli+Rice(4.5)
Chocolate Pudding(2.5)
WW Cheese Puffs(1)
=20.5


----------



## Panda_Ally

My good day went a bit tits up. 

big aero bar - 10 pts :dohh: 
chicken tikka and naan 8 pts 
1 and a half donuts (holly didnt finish hers) ???? 5 pts??

Sooo 28 pts in total - meh only 7 over, loss for this week not looking great although i have been doing housework alll day so thats gotta arn me some activity points back surely??? xxx


----------



## Squidge

Off to bed now and tomorrow is a fresh new start, for me and my OH. I think we're both dieting together!! If i fail this time i'll have to give up. 

I'm hoping i'm going to wake up with loaaaaaaaaaads of motivation tomorrow morning :D 

Already took the mince out for tomorrows tea so that's a good start :lol: 

Heres to tomorrow!! :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge good luck for tomorrow! Hope your OH is truly on board this time


----------



## claire1978

Its my weigh day in the morning and Im not very hopeful, I had a sneaky weigh in this morning (in fact I weigh every day :dohh:) and I was a lb up :wacko: goodness knows how when my points have been fine, I only hsd 14 pts 2day to try and rein some bak in and have a low day

I have been toning this week and did a couple bike rides, not sure this would affect it tho :shrug:

So my fingers are crossed


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI tomorrow Claire :hugs:

mine is tomorrow as well!


----------



## claire1978

i put on half lb :cry: i just dont get it, i think im gonna recalculate my pts online later, see if its wrong

Im thinking if being bad today and having a cheat day but never done it before do u eat whatever tgen scrap it and start afresh tomoz and not rein any points back?

I need to re kick my metabolism but how?


----------



## Squidge

Claire, re-calculate your points and see if it's correct. Have you been eating all your points? You're supposed to, unless you're saving them for a treat or something at the weekend. 

My WI (weigh in) day used to be Wednesday PM so i always had Wednesday evening off, ate what i liked them got straight back onto it Thursday morning. Worked for me! I'm now (hopefully) going to be going to a different meeting on Thursday AM so not sure i'll have all day Thursday off but i may have a tiny treat! 

I'm back on the wagon this morning, i woke up with a fair bit of motivation and cooked me & OH a nice big breakfast :D Spag Bol for tea too so hopefully i won't be going anywhere near over my points :lol:


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm sorry Claire :(

I'm going shopping in a bit and this time I'm bringing a packed lunch as I'm getting tired of Boots Meal Deals! Also saves me some money...

today
breakfast with raisins(5)
pink'n white wafer(1.5)
lunch will be hummus, ricecakes and veg(4)
dinner will be chicken wrap(4.5) and chips(3)
=18 leaving me some points for chocolate pudding ;-)


----------



## Blah11

omg im so mad at myself. My mum came round and brought me 6 costco muffins so I ate one with a cup of tea. Theyre huge so i figured theyd be 8 points or so.. fine. HOWEVER I just googled them and theyve 16pts :shock: I'm binning the other 5 :nope:


----------



## Blah11

claire1978 said:


> i put on half lb :cry: i just dont get it, i think im gonna recalculate my pts online later, see if its wrong
> 
> Im thinking if being bad today and having a cheat day but never done it before do u eat whatever tgen scrap it and start afresh tomoz and not rein any points back?
> 
> I need to re kick my metabolism but how?

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

1.5 pounds off for me today! More than I expected :rofl:

Claire on my cheat day I eat whatever I want within reason, I try to listen to my full cues. And than get right back on the diet the next day. Works well for me :) some weeks I have massive cheat days, others not as bad. 

:shock: 16 points for a muffin is insane!


----------



## Squidge

Blah, are they the muffins that look the same size as a small dinner plate? I've seen those and they are HUGE! I didn't realise they'd be that many points though :shock:

Well done, Vickie :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Yeah they're massive :rofl: Thats why i thought theyd be like 8 or 9 pts.. 10 max. i didnt think 16 omg. Thats the only thing Ive ate all day though and im not even hungry :s So I'll have a light dinner and still be on schedule points wise.

well done vickie!


----------



## shortie58

Hi everyone my weigh in day is today, I weigh in at home on my wii fit scales and save five pounds in a bottle every week towards holidays or when babies come along lol. So I am pleased to report a pound off again this week, thats six pounds in total now, and not one week have I put on weight. :thumbup:

I did have 3weeks at sts but apart from that losses, which is a first for me as I normally stick with it a few weeks then go a wall.

Anyway hope you all have another good week

lesleyxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

well done Lesley!


----------



## Blah11

Well done on the loss Shortie :D 

Thats me just had my dinner. I had 5 king prawns in marie rose sauce made with extra light mayo, a salad and a jacket spud which i shared with amelie. It comes to about 5 points. I'll have some free point veg later on tonight if i get hungry as its only 6.30pm. Todays total is 21.. stupid muffin, never again! I've learned my lesson not to eat anything I dont know the value of.


----------



## Squidge

They do look good them muffins though :dohh: 

I'm still on track which is a bonus for me :lol: 

Breakfast/Dinner - turkey rashers, 2 slices of toast & beans 

Tea - Spag Bol 

:)


----------



## Squidge

Oh and well done shortie :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today!! 

I went out to lunch with my mummy and spent loads of points, abot 17 i think!! (oops) 

So just having a little 3 point pizza for supper. so 20 point for tday in total!!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done Squidge!

I've had a bad bad cheat day :rofl: first I've had in a few weeks though


----------



## Vickie

:hi: morning all!

back on track for me today :) I didn't even weigh this morning as I don't want to know how much damage I did yesterday :haha:

Forgot the good news though I tried on some clothes (mine are starting to get really baggy) and I'm almost down to a size 14, which isn't great BUT I haven't been a size 14 in well I can't remember how long! :happydance: I also tried on some tops and am definitely in a large now, were as before I was an XL-2XL :happydance:


----------



## claire1978

Squidge said:


> Claire, re-calculate your points and see if it's correct. Have you been eating all your points? You're supposed to, unless you're saving them for a treat or something at the weekend.

I recalculated them and it is right so not sure what happened with gain :shrug:
yeah i do eat all my points, the way i do it is, i weigh on a sat morning then have takeaway sat night so always go over and then rein them bak in during week, i always rein in 4 on a fri and usually 3 or 4 on a thur so low point days before weigh in, it seems to work apart from this week :dohh:


----------



## claire1978

I was gonna have a cheat day yesterday but Im not very good at it :wacko: I pointed my chinese and in the evening hubby bought snacks and all i had was crinkle mini cheddars and one part of a snickers duo bar

just hope i lose next week, i will be peed off if not


----------



## Vickie

^that's pretty much what I do. Could you be retaining water? I know when it's almost time for the :witch: I tend to retain water and it affects my WI


----------



## claire1978

Im not due on, :witch: was 2 weeks ago

I think I need to drink water in the day, Ive never been a good drinker tbh although I do drink water in the night just not in the day much, I think I have got away with it up till now but have come to a halt so need to work on that coz I know water helps the body to break the fat down


----------



## Blah11

i bet you'll have a big loss next week claire :hugs:

I've ate my 20pts today, just had some rice and turkey in a w.w. curry sauce which was iffy! tasted like lemons :wacko: still got 2 portions left too :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

Erm.....not really good today! My fave footie team just got relegated so i was cheesed off and ate chocolate cake :blush: Although, it was a very tiny bit but still, i had it! :dohh: 

Gonna have a little tea i think to make up for it :(


----------



## Sherileigh

I WI earlier this week and was up a pound...weighed today and I'm down 1lb total! So must have lost 2 this week! Woohoo!! Wish it was more, but glad I didn't put any on. This week has been stressful, my OH lost his job. His boss found out that he had spoken with someone in a different company about employment and said if he was going to leave at some point in the future, might as well leave now! He wasn't even looking for a job, just got a card from someone and was told to contact this guy. This job was more money. And of course we haven't even heard back from the other job. So now I'm on mat. leave and he'll be on EI. He's been at this job for over 2 years now!! So mad! It's so unfair. 
Sorry ladies,rant over. Just frustrating, so I'm very proud that I've managed to lose weight anyway! Guess I'll be losing lots soon as we won't be able to afford to eat! LOL.
Congrats on the loses ladies!!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on the loss Sherileigh! :hugs: So sorry to hear about your husbands job though that is awful :(


----------



## Squidge

Well done Sherileigh.


----------



## claire1978

Blah11 said:


> i bet you'll have a big loss next week claire :hugs:

I hope so but I cant stop eating at mo, had a massive roast dinner and a few choc chip cookies, I have pointed it all, will wait and see what happens on saturday, i will have to do as much exercise as i can this week


----------



## Tiff

Hello all! 

I'm up 2lbs, but not too bad all things considering I guess. Now that the funeral, wake and family are done and leaving I can get back into eating properly. Just couldn't for the life of me stay on track this week. I thought I'd be more upset about it but surprisingly I've been doing pretty well with it.

Roll on next week!


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Tyff

Best of luck for next week :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff good luck for next week!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:hugs: tyff

Good luck with next week. xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

My weekend gone out the window, be really good over next 2 days and hopefully it wont show too much on the scales on tuesday!!!! Here hoping!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Afternoon all! Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Crap day here :( Hoping to have 2 REALLY good days now before WI on Thursday. 

May attempt my first run on the treadmill tomorrow since having Madison.....that should be fun :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge

good luck with the run!


----------



## Squidge

Thank Vickie, gonna need it! :haha:


----------



## claire1978

Ive been good 2day, back on the wagon

I weighed this morning and was a lb lighter ( I know it could be fluctuation), Im still not what I was last week but hopefully going in right direction

I feel better that I let myself have a couple of no presure days and rest of the week I will rein all points back in if I can


----------



## Panda_Ally

Not had that good a day, totally bloated so not holding my breath for a weight loss this week.


----------



## Blah11

I went slightly over what I wanted to be but I'm allowed over 20 pts anyway.. i had 21.5 points. Had a Subway for lunch mmmm :D Only 1 more full day til my first weigh in


----------



## ald

Hello all,

Congratulations on all your losses xxx

Sorry I have been MIA lately, I have had so much going on with dh getting a short notice tour to Afgan and all the emotions that brings, and then with having to delay IVF for 8 more months min, so dieting has been the last thing on my mind really.

But I'm back, I have joined a circuits group twice a week, mondays and wednesdays, first class was yesterday and it went ok, very hard work and I ache today and not quite sure how I'm going to get through tomorrows class! But I will. 

Dh goes on a course tomorrow for a week so this week I should be able to stick to WW quite easily (always easier when he isn't here with the temptations), then we are here for a week then going away for a couple of weeks. I have even brought a swimsuit, just need the guts to use it lol.

I did do a sneaky weigh in and I have STS, so at least I havent undone my hard work from before! I will keep my WI day as Friday as before, then I have a treat on Friday nights if I have lost any weight that week.

Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Tiff

Okay, Official WI was this morning. Total gained was 3lbs. Not happy, but oh well. :haha: It is SO hard to follow the diet when people keep dropping off yummy and tasty and not WW friendly foods! :shy:

Ah well, time to get back on my game! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: ald & tyff


----------



## Tiff

:shock: GAH! I went from being able to do 30-45mins on the bike no problem to nearly dying trying to get through 30 mins. :haha: Ooops. :rofl: Goes to show it doesn't take much to get totally off track.

I did it though! :smug: Totally drenched in sweat no less either!

Must shower now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Squidge

I downloaded an Iphone App on my phone and it's called something like 'from couch to 5k'. 9 weeks running (run 3 times a week) so HOPEFULLY i'll go from being a fat couch potato to be able to run 5k :) 

Gonna have my first lesson tonight....quite looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Good luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

good luck Squidge! :) brave woman though, I'm not much of a runner :blush:

Well done on doing the bike Tiff! :happydance: Good luck getting back on track :hugs:

:hugs: Ald been thinking of you. So sorry you have to delay your IVF treatment :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Panda_Ally said:


> Not had that good a day, totally bloated so not holding my breath for a weight loss this week.

Drinking water helps loads with bloating :)


----------



## Tiff

^^ That is very true! :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

:hugs: to all of u that are struggling

I was so good yesterday and the scales are already going down in the right direction so I am hoping for a loss this week

I have been on a 90 minute bike ride with my 14 month old on the back of the bike, I even did a few hills without getting off and walking the bike up, my friend had to walk her bike twice and she didnt have a baby on hers :winkwink:

I also walked the school run, Im totally shattered now and roll on kids bedtime so I can properly chill out


----------



## Squidge

Claire, i've been thinking about getting a bike that i can put Madison on the back (obviously when she's a little bit older). Do i need a seperate bike/carrier or do they come as a package or what? :lol: Any ideas where to start looking?!


----------



## claire1978

Squidge said:


> Claire, i've been thinking about getting a bike that i can put Madison on the back (obviously when she's a little bit older). Do i need a seperate bike/carrier or do they come as a package or what? :lol: Any ideas where to start looking?!

Cycling is great fun and good exercise and Jayden loves it too

I bought a bike seat from Tesco direct for £27, its brill and me and hubby bought bikes, the seat can only go on hubbys bike as his is front suspension and mine is full suspension so I have to ride his bike when taking Jayden out, my bike was £80 (half price ) and hubbys was £90 which I thought were reasonable prices

Not sure where u are, do u have Tesco direct near u, I can put links up of what we bought if u like

I think babies can go in the seats from about 8/9 months, once they are sitting up well on their own, u can get recliner seats too although they are more pricey, u can get them from lots of different places, I know halfords to a selection too


----------



## claire1978

Forgot to say, the bike seat comes off quite easily and the bike can be rode without the seat on it


----------



## Squidge

Thank you :) I've had a look but the ones i've seen are for older babies. I'll keep searching though :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on the activity Claire!


----------



## Blah11

Well done all you exercisers! I'm so tired all the time that I just cant be bothered with exercise :\ meh. I'd love a bike though!
Total points today are 14.5 so far but i'm gonna have yogurt and strawberrys later to bring me up to 16.5. Bit on the low side but i feel stuffed as it is.


----------



## Vickie

I would love to get a bike!


----------



## Panda_Ally

WI today for meeee!!! 1/2 on :( I neary had a heart attack tho when she said 5 1/2 on!!! the lady who weighted me last week wrote it down wrong :dohh: still a gain tho!!! This 1/2 has gone on and off for about 5 weeks now. :grr:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: So sorry about your gain Panda


----------



## Panda_Ally

I got a free days membership at the gym tomo, not the expensive one but it still looks good!! I went and brought a loads of stuff today to excersise in as i didnt even own a pair of trainers before hand!!! Should b good, hope they dont laugh at my unfit ness tho!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

OMG I just tried on all my new gym kit and i look riduclous!!! Its soo obv i just gone out and brought it all and i look like im tring to be a 'gym bunny' :dohh: this excersise thing isnt going too well is it??


----------



## Vickie

I'm sure you don't look ridiculous! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I've just eaten a big bag of chilli sensations crisps - Why? Because i'm fed up :( 

I was debating going on the wii or on the treadmill tonight but Madison's had her injections this afternoon and is being very clingy now :( Her dad has gone out so he can't even have her. So annoyed with myself. I probably won't lose anything at WI now on Thursday.


----------



## ald

ouch ouch ouch, I ache so much today from yesterdays circuits. I can barley stand sit or walk without hurting and I'm walking like a duck lol

I have no idea how I'm going to get through tomorrows circuits!!


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: girls, tomorrow is another day and a fresh start :)

I have my first WI tomorrow ! Hope I lose 2lbs.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge, it's hard when you have a young baby, and there are many stressful times. I ate so many Reeses cups when Hannah was a baby :blush: 

good luck with WI tomorrow Blah!


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for WI, Blah!


----------



## shortie58

Im not long home from my first spin class for the week, I am totally hooked already and have only been going 3weeks. I wear loads of padding and have a buddy to go with. Next week we are planning body combat mon, spinning tue, body attack wed and spinning thur. God WE MUST BE MAD LOL!!!!!

I am just hoping that all this excercise pays off with my weight loss, as I often find that the weeks I excercise loads I dont lose weight, but am sure its coming off in inches.:thumbup: All I have to do now is get my eating sorted out.

Anyways good luck for your up coming weigh in's guys :winkwink:

Lesleyxxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Sqidge them crisps are lush, I havent had them in ssooo long and now I want them, may have to have a treat this weekend :winkwink:

Good luck Blah in WI, sure u will do good :thumbup:



shortie58 said:


> I am just hoping that all this excercise pays off with my weight loss, as I often find that the weeks I excercise loads I dont lose weight, but am sure its coming off in inches.:thumbup:

I think thats maybe what happened with me last week coz I did lots more toning than usual and put on half lb but this week I seem to be losing according to scales every morning ( I know u shouldnt weigh all the time but it helps me focus)


----------



## claire1978

Whoops sorry squidge spelt ur name wrong :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

:haha: T'is ok :) 

I'm off to bed to write a big list of food we need to get in (healthy stuff!) and also make a meal plan! Hmmm should be interesting :)


----------



## RainbowMum

it'll be a miracle if I stay the same this week...three bad days in a row. Today started off really well, had a smoothie(homemade not many points) for breakfast and sushi for lunch...then made flapjacks with my 2year old and ate soooo many of them :( Plus a few other things.
Well and Sunday/Monday I ate lots and lots of birthday food including a burger at midnight!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow good luck for tomorrow

Lesley! I don't think I could make it through those classes :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

I lost 3lbs :D


----------



## Blah11

shortie58 said:


> Im not long home from my first spin class for the week, I am totally hooked already and have only been going 3weeks. I wear loads of padding and have a buddy to go with. Next week we are planning body combat mon, spinning tue, body attack wed and spinning thur. God WE MUST BE MAD LOL!!!!!
> 
> I am just hoping that all this excercise pays off with my weight loss, as I often find that the weeks I excercise loads I dont lose weight, but am sure its coming off in inches.:thumbup: All I have to do now is get my eating sorted out.
> 
> Anyways good luck for your up coming weigh in's guys :winkwink:
> 
> Lesleyxxxxx


I used to do those classes before I got pregnant! Theyre great :D Have you tried bodypump with the weights? Omg its such a workout, I used to come out DRENCHED in sweat!


----------



## Tiff

Well done Blah! :dance:


----------



## claire1978

Well done Blah, thats great :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done Blah! :happydance:


----------



## broody_mama

I lost 4.5 lbs this week! :D Soooo chuffed. Nearly a stone lighter and fitting into pre-DD clothes already!


----------



## shortie58

Blah11 said:


> shortie58 said:
> 
> 
> Im not long home from my first spin class for the week, I am totally hooked already and have only been going 3weeks. I wear loads of padding and have a buddy to go with. Next week we are planning body combat mon, spinning tue, body attack wed and spinning thur. God WE MUST BE MAD LOL!!!!!
> 
> I am just hoping that all this excercise pays off with my weight loss, as I often find that the weeks I excercise loads I dont lose weight, but am sure its coming off in inches.:thumbup: All I have to do now is get my eating sorted out.
> 
> Anyways good luck for your up coming weigh in's guys :winkwink:
> 
> Lesleyxxxxx
> 
> 
> I used to do those classes before I got pregnant! Theyre great :D Have you tried bodypump with the weights? Omg its such a workout, I used to come out DRENCHED in sweat!Click to expand...

Tried body pump once with my sister and we couldnt walk or sit down for a week so havent been back LOL


----------



## shortie58

Very well done on your losses guys keep up the great work xxxx


----------



## Tiff

GREAT job Broody_mama!!!!! :dance:


----------



## ald

Well done on the losses


----------



## Vickie

well done Broodymama!! :yipee: is your total loss 4.5 pounds or ????


----------



## broody_mama

My total weight loss is 10lb...

Week 1 I was 14st 13.5lbs
Week 2 I was 14st 10lbs - 3.5lb loss
Week 3 I was 14 st 7lbs - 3lb loss
Week 4 I was 14st 11lbs - 4lb gain
Week 5 I was 14st 10lbs - 1lb loss
Week 6 I was 14st 7.5 lbs - 2.5lb loss
Week 7 I was 14 st 3lbs - 4.5 lb loss

Week 4 was bloaty week and had had visitor so was eating LOTS of rubbish...am gona be on best behaviour to make sure I get to my 5% this week, which is only 1lb but still, it'll be awesome!!!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks! I'll update the first page than! Well done :D


----------



## Squidge

well done blah & broody_mama :)


----------



## claire1978

Oh I didnt realise there was a first page with everyones losses :dohh: Ive just had a peek and there are loads of people on there and some really good losses :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm going to a wedding on Friday and have been eating everything in sight since Sunday...think I'm going to try my dress on now to see how bloated I look :( 
Might make me be 'good' tomorrow


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm a bad, bad girl. OH, myself and LO flew out west to visit my parents and I've been bad. Not too bad, but not good. Just ate 2 of mom's homemade cookies, and they were good...if the family wasn't here with me right now, I'd eat another two! lol. I'll try to be good, but vacation does naughty things to me. I will just have to exercise like crazy to balance this!! We're in the mountains, so that shouldn't be hard!
Great job on the losses ladies!!


----------



## Vickie

lots of exercise should help it! I was going to say two cookies doesn't seem to bad ;)

:hugs: Rainbow I hope you can get back on for the rest of the week.


----------



## broody_mama

I have a reccomendation....I'm using Davina DVD's 2 or 3 times a day...it's burning all the crap right off me!


----------



## Vickie

I'm so impressed with everyone who manages to work out :blush: by the time Hannah's in bed I just want to sit on the couch and do nothing :rofl:


----------



## broody_mama

I do it while DD is sleeping mostly, i do it in the morning, lunch time while DS is at school, then after they are both in bed too....if I feel up to it I do it once more before bed :)


----------



## Vickie

that's so good! I just don't have the drive for it :rofl:


----------



## Sherileigh

Oh my god...can't imagine working out that much! lol. I rarely have the time or energy for it. Will try to get a workout in this afternoon after our walk. Whenever LO decides to wake up from his nap that is....
Oh and Vickie, it's been more than just 2 cookies sadly. There were some tostidos with salsa yesterday and 2 more cookies. Bad girl.


----------



## Tiff

Mmm, I've been horrible with these gluten free Sticks and Twigs snacks. OMG delish! I bought a bag of Chipolte Tomato... delish!!!


----------



## staycutee

hi can i join? i signed up to weight watchers online last night!

i'm currently 9st 8lbs and would like to get down to 8st 7lbs so just over a stone to lose! i'm allowed 18 points a day.

i have a question though. it said my goal could be no lower than 9st 2lb but as i said i'd like to be 8 and a half. once i reach 9st 2lb, if i continue with 18 points a day will i still lose weight? or will 18 points just mean i stay at around 9st 2?? hope that makes sense lol


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome missmurder!

Not sure how that would work? Hopefully one of the others can fill you in!


----------



## claire1978

missmurder said:


> hi can i join? i signed up to weight watchers online last night!
> 
> i'm currently 9st 8lbs and would like to get down to 8st 7lbs so just over a stone to lose! i'm allowed 18 points a day.
> 
> i have a question though. it said my goal could be no lower than 9st 2lb but as i said i'd like to be 8 and a half. once i reach 9st 2lb, if i continue with 18 points a day will i still lose weight? or will 18 points just mean i stay at around 9st 2?? hope that makes sense lol

:hi: welcome aboard

not sure why it would only allow the goal to 9st 2, maybe that was ur 10% mark or something, once u reach that goal u can re-do the quiz and input another goal, u dont usually go down points until u go below the stone bracket so when u get to 8st 13lb u will need to do the quiz again to re-allocate points


----------



## Squidge

You should be able to change your goal online or maybe it's because of your height? Either way, you'd just drop a point if you went into the 8st bracket so you'd be on 17pts?! 

I'll type a proper reply out later for you missmurder, have to shoot and pick my OH up from work :lol: 

Made it to my new meeting this morning (new meeting, old leader who's fab :D) and i lost a crap 1/2lb taking me to a total of..........................5.5lb :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## Sherileigh

Missmurder, I don't think the online system will let you lose past the bottom end of your healthy range for BMI. So maybe that's why it's stopping you? How tall are you?


----------



## Squidge

Sherileigh, that's what i was coming back to say. I don't think it can be done online but it does depend on your height?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge a loss is better than a gain right?

I've earned loads of activity points today :D Hannah was out of milk so we made a mad dash to the store this morning and I got home just in time to drop her off with her dad and walk over to my dentist appointment. Got back and had to get everything for swim class! We just got home, I'm exhausted :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Can someone explain activity points to me?

Well done on the losses :D

I had 20pts exactly today!


----------



## Squidge

What do you want to know about activity points, blah? :) 

Oh and Vickie, i guess it is :lol:


----------



## Vickie

I earn activity points for exercising/doing day to day activities. Today it was from walking and swimming. The online system calculates them for me automatically so I'm not quite sure how it works, I know it's based off of your weight etc. as to how many you earn for the amount of time you spend doing X activity


----------



## xxx bex xxx

helllooooo!!can i join?!! i started ww on monday.im doing it my self though as iv done it a zillion times before!!so have all the books etc....
i weigh 11st 5lb at the mo and want to get down to 10st....jeez its gonna be hard!!


----------



## Squidge

No, you can't join because i don't like you :haha:



:p :hugs: 

Welcome aboard kirky :D Keep eating all that chocolate so i get to 10st first :rofl: 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome bex!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> No, you can't join because i don't like you :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :p :hugs:
> 
> Welcome aboard kirky :D Keep eating all that chocolate so i get to 10st first :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

you dont like me?:cry: :cry: ........:haha:
i know you love me really :blush:

the race is on my little bint :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

^you two could be really mean to one another and start mailing chocolates back and forth :haha: :rofl:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

thanks vickie!!:flower:

is this where i come when im soooooo tempted to eat that chocolate bar or pour another glass of wine?!! :dohh:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Vickie said:


> ^you two could be really mean to one another and start mailing chocolates back and forth :haha: :rofl:


mwhahahahaha!!!! now there's an idea!!:thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

go on kirky, *starts chanting* EAT IT, EAT IT, EAT IT..........:haha: 

Course i like you, muppet :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> ^you two could be really mean to one another and start mailing chocolates back and forth :haha: :rofl:
> 
> 
> mwhahahahaha!!!! now there's an idea!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

i will buy her a box of thorntons chocs for her birthday which is VERY soon :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Mmmmm, wine. :wine: :haha:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well ladies,i weighed my self this morning as iv decided a friday weigh in instead of a monday is better for me and iv lost 4lb!!! yey me!!
vodka and diet red bulls all round tonight!!


----------



## 2nd time mum

HI

I lost another 1lb last night! That's now 11.5lb off in 4 weeks so well chuffed.


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done both of you!! :yipee:


----------



## Tiff

Well done on the losses!

I was doing well, but then yesterday P and I decided to get street sausages. That would've been fine but then we ended up having to go for Chinese last night as my MIL forgot about making dinner. :nope: 

So I was down 2lbs but now I'm back up to where I was before. :cry: Must work harder!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff good luck getting back on track


----------



## Vickie

question time!

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=50634

do you think this recipe means 24 cookies or 48 cookies? at top it says 24 servings, but when you read further down it says 2 cookies per serving? :confused:


----------



## Squidge

Vickie, i'd probably say 24 but i'm not too sure to be honest? :shrug: 

Well done 2nd time mum and bex! :D 

Me and Madison are absolutely full of cold and i don't really fancy eating much, or i didn't until we went past Pizza hut and i thought 'Mmmmmm' so ended up with a small pizza then cookie dough :roll: I'm shite :rofl: 

I'm supposed to be having a race with bex to see who's gonna get to 10st first...i'd better buck my ideas up :haha: Back on it tomorrow and don't think i'll be having any tea either cos i'm bunged up of snot :rofl: and full from dinner :lol:


----------



## Vickie

thanks Squidge that's what I thought but than Stan said 48 :shrug: when I made them there was no way I'd get 48 from the dough

hope you and Madison feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> Vickie, i'd probably say 24 but i'm not too sure to be honest? :shrug:
> 
> Well done 2nd time mum and bex! :D
> 
> Me and Madison are absolutely full of cold and i don't really fancy eating much,or i didn't until we went past Pizza hut and i thought 'Mmmmmm' so ended up with a small pizza then cookie dough :roll: I'm shite :rofl:
> 
> I'm supposed to be having a race with bex to see who's gonna get to 10st first...i'd better buck my ideas up :haha: Back on it tomorrow and don't think i'll be having any tea either cos i'm bunged up of snot :rofl: and full from dinner :lol:

tut,tut,tut,tut,tut!!!
but on the other hand...mmmmmm pizza......:winkwink:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well done 2ndtime mum.
and what are these cookies i hear you talk about?!!! they sound delish!!feel free to pop some samples in the post for me to try!!lol!!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

oh,your in toronto......BUMMER!!!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Yeah I'm across the pond, I thought I posted a link? anyways they are mini-chocolate chip cookies :munch:


----------



## Squidge

Bex...the pizza was good....you should try it :haha:


----------



## Vickie

you two crack me up :rofl: so what does the winner of this bet get?


----------



## Squidge

A McDonalds........:rofl: :rofl: 

bex's idea...blame her :lol:


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: :rofl: I knew it'd be something naughty


----------



## Squidge

:rofl: Luckily it's something that can be pointed anyway :lol: 

Plus she's got an advantage over me, i'm a whole 7lb heavier than her :haha:

Actually, i'm 11lb heavier now she's cheated and lost 4lb this week :haha:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> :rofl: Luckily it's something that can be pointed anyway :lol:
> 
> Plus she's got an advantage over me, i'm a whole 7lb heavier than her :haha:
> 
> Actually, i'm 11lb heavier now she's cheated and lost 4lb this week :haha:

oh,thats it....go for the sympathy vote why dont you!!:haha:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Vickie said:


> you two crack me up :rofl: so what does the winner of this bet get?

yep,its a mc donalds!!totally my idea.....seems squidge likes pizza tho,so maybe a deep pan,four cheese,extra meat and a side order of garlic bread is in order!!........:haha:


----------



## Vickie

well 7 more pounds to lose does seem a bit of an unfair advantage :angelnot:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Vickie said:


> well 7 more pounds to lose does seem a bit of an unfair advantage :angelnot:

awwwwwwww mannnn!!! who's side are you on!!:cry::haha:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

ps.....hannah is such a sweetie!! aww!!! xx


----------



## Vickie

no one's I'm just playing the devil's advocate :rofl: 

and thank you :cloud9: we've decided she's a keeper :winkwink:


----------



## Squidge

Bex.....foods food, i'll eat owt :haha:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> Bex.....foods food, i'll eat owt :haha:


me as well!!
live to eat or eat to live?!!:shrug:

live to eat me!!:haha:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Vickie said:


> no one's I'm just playing the devil's advocate :rofl:
> 
> and thank you :cloud9: we've decided she's a keeper :winkwink:


let you off this time!!:haha:

yup,she's defo a keeper!! :cloud9:


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Bex.....foods food, i'll eat owt :haha:
> 
> 
> me as well!!
> live to eat or eat to live?!!:shrug:
> 
> live to eat me!!:haha:Click to expand...

live to eat....:haha: 

That curly wurly i had about 20 mins ago was nice :rofl:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

mmmmm.curly wurly!! .... anyone know how many points in morrisons merangues(prob spelt wrong!)the ones that are on offer....2 merangues dipped in dark chocolate with cream and a strawberry in between?......i put them down as 3 and a half points.....or maybe im lying to myself?!!!haha!! merangues are normally half a point each so i think this is fair?!!


----------



## Squidge

I've no idea bex, do you have the calories and sat fat info and i'll use my calculator to find out? :)


----------



## xxx bex xxx

nope.....no cals or sat fat........obv way too many!! ill just pretend in my own little head they are 3 an a half points?!!
they were only a £1 if thats any help!!:haha:


----------



## Squidge

Yeah that helps loads :haha: 

T'is strange thats its got no details, prob way too high to even calculate or maybe that they just didn't dare :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl: it can't be good if there's no nutritional info on it


----------



## xxx bex xxx

awwww!!!why burst my bubble!!just tell me i have over pointed!!and they are free.......just like sugar free jelly......mwhahahahah


----------



## Vickie

I don't even know what they are! :rofl:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

little iddy biddy merangues....with a little bit of dipped dark chocolate....a little..ok a lot :-( of fresh cream and half a strawberry on top......


----------



## xxx bex xxx

https://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x93/dottyandlogan/images.jpg

these are them!but mine had cream inbetween.


----------



## Squidge

I'm back on it today :lol: Still feel dog rough, bunged up nose and a cough but i NEED to have a good loss this week :lol: Been up since 8.15am and haven't even had breakfast yet! 

Will head to the freezer soon and probably have a WW meal :lol: Atleast i've started on the water, that's a good thing! :haha:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Squidge! I feel the same! 3 weeks of eating like crap and I'm finding it hard to get back on the wagon. Was hoping it'd be nice out this weekend so I could do some walking but no such luck for me. :nope: Booo!


----------



## Squidge

It's been raining here too and it's still looking very dark and cloudy so no doubt it'll happen again. Could have gone out for some fresh air had it been nice. 

Instead, we're still in our PJ's :lol:


----------



## Vickie

1.5 loss for me this week :yipee: More than I expected, thought I'd be at a .5 loss! 

And I reached my next goal at 210 and went down a point! :) Next goal is 199!!! Hoping to hit it before Hannah's 2nd birthday.....


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: WELL DONE VICKIE!!!! :wohoo:

:dance:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well done vickie :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

thanks :hugs: I'm so excited I never thought I'd be able to lose weight! I'm so excited to be close to being under 200 pounds for probably the first time since high school!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello, im on my 2nd week of ww, i lost 5lb in my fist week, woohoo xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome keepsmiling and well done on the loss so far!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie & keepsmiling :)


----------



## keepsmiling

dnt feel too good this week tho, got my weigh in monday and im sure iv put on, ill be gutted if i do!
have any of u kept losing wieght or does it stop aftr a few weeks x


----------



## Vickie

I've lost every week by just following the plan. Some weeks I lose more than others


----------



## keepsmiling

how long have u been doing it for?
xx


----------



## Vickie

since January :)


----------



## shortie58

Hello everyone well just up from nightshift and had my weigh in and have lost another pound, so thats half a stone now gone, whoo hoo :thumbup:, im sp happy with myself and this time I am determined to keep it up and not fall back into my old ways again.

Hope you all have a good week. xxx

Lesley


----------



## Vickie

well done Lesley! :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done shortie :) 

I just had a pot noodle then pointed it......7pts :shock: wouldn't have bloody bothered had i known, it was crap! :lol:


----------



## Vickie

7 points sounds like a lot for a pot noodle :shock:


----------



## Squidge

I know, it's tiny - https://www.watermelonstudios.co.uk/theramenblues/wp-content/images/potnoodle.jpg - and i'm still hungry so i've now only got 3pts left to have some tea with :lol:


----------



## Tiff

Those are like the Mr. Noodles here too. P used to eat them all the time, was blown away that the shrimp one was like 9 points or something stupid like that. 

P was not pleased at ALL! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Tyff said:


> Those are like the Mr. Noodles here too. P used to eat them all the time, was blown away that the shrimp one was like 9 points or something stupid like that.
> 
> P was not pleased at ALL! :haha:

:rofl: i have a hard time feeling sympathy for him he told me uses 6 points just for tea a day :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:sulk: I know, right? I was like must be _nice_ to have 6 extra points a day to throw away on TEA. :sulk: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

Well done Vickie and Shortie on the losses :thumbup:

:hi: keepsmiling and welcome, well done on ur first weeks loss, if u stick with the plan u should lose every week unless time of the month u may put on or sts, i have been doing ww since sept and have lost 3 stone 2lb and i love it, i always get comments about how im looking :thumbup: every week i get someone saying something and quite suprisingly there are a couple of males that have noticed so it really must be showing

Anyway I weighed this morning and I lost *drum roll please* 3.5lb I am over the moon, so chuffed, only 1lb to go til healthy bmi :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Claire well done!!


----------



## suzanne108

Sorry I'm so bad on keeping updated in here!! 

Well done to everyone thats lost!

I don't WI til Tuesday morning but I had a sneaky weigh yesterday and I had lost 3lb!!! So thats 6lb since I started 4 weeks ago. Hoping I can keep it off for my official WI :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Claire.

Good luck, Suzanne.


----------



## shortie58

Well done everyone on your losses keep up the great work x I re done my points rest and am down from 21 points to 19 OMG!!! this will be interesting LOL

Lesley x


----------



## Tiff

Well done Claire, way to go!!!! :hugs:

Good luck Suzanne!!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck Suzanne!


----------



## Blah11

well done claire!



To say I've had a bad few days is an understatement... I'll be surprised if i stay the same let alone lose :( Oh well, I have 3 days til weigh in so FX I'll be okay by Weds... eek.


----------



## Squidge

Good luck, Blah! You maybe lucky and be able to pull it back :)


----------



## claire1978

Thanks all

Im having a day of putting lots of clothes on ebay, mainly size 18 stuff, item or 2 are size 16, its such a task :wacko:


----------



## Squidge

I have that to do too, not looking forward to it! :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck Blah!

Mothers day here today but I'm trying to be good, instead of going out to lunch we might take the kid bowling


----------



## Squidge

Happy Mothers Day, Vickie & Tyff :hugs: (and everyone else :lol:) 

I've got 8pts left for today and it's only 2.30pm, oops :lol: 

God damn you crunchie, you've just cost me 4pts!!


----------



## broody_mama

Well done people! Also, Happy Mothers Day!!!

I hate to say it but I've hardly behaved today...been munching on Galaxy Counters...NOMMMMMMMMMMMMM Galaxy choc is my weakness and I think bf knows it...hmmmmmm 

Oh well, I'll be extra careful before tues night weigh in *fingers crossed* :D


----------



## Tiff

I've had a few days of eating like crap too, it happened over Easter Weekend, I gained 6 freaking pounds!!! I just about had a heart attack. I upped the exercise though and I managed to still lose a pound my next weigh in. 

We have a stationary bike, so I did 30 mins of that a day plus a half hour walk. Might be worth a shot? :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the loss, tyff!

Bloody :witch: has got me again :cry: I just want to eat EVERYTHING :(


----------



## keepsmiling

im suppsoed to be goin ww tomo but cnt cos iv just been called into work!!!!!!!!
grrrr o well il just have to go nxt week instead xx


----------



## Sherileigh

I fell off the wagon hard...damn parents!! lol. I've been sooooo bad. And I weighed in this morning and I've put on almost 2lbs! I feel like crying. Not a very nice mothers day present! Well I'm back on now! I just need some help. I was so strong before. Now I'm weak. My father is supposed to be making my mom and I a nice breakfast today, but I'm thinking I will pass on it. I just can't do it. I need to stop eating crap! 
Last night we had Prime Rib....it was sooooo good. Almost worth the weight gain...lol.
Happy mothers day to all the mommies out there! Hope you're spoilt rotten today!


----------



## Tiff

Thanks Squidge, but that was the week after Easter. I'm still trying to shed the 3 extra pounds that I put on after FIL's passing. Getting there, but still not back to where I was. :(


----------



## Blah11

Ive had a good day :) back on the wagon.. come on ladies, you can do it :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well done for getting back on it, blah! 

Wish i could say the same for me :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

well done for getting back on Blah!

:hugs: Sherileigh good luck you can do it!

Tiff you're doing great and so close to being back where you were you can do it!!


soooooooooooooooooooo yeah fell off today, guess it was my cheat day :rofl: despite my best intentions we ended up at a steak house and I had a brownie for dessert :blush: am stuffed though so doubt we'll eat much for dinner.........:rofl: 

thank goodness I stayed within my points yesterday and I earned 11 activity points from walking around and bowling so hopefully that helps offset lunch


----------



## Tiff

I think you deserve a cheat day on Mother's Day! :hugs: Glad you enjoyed your dinner!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

iv had cheese and onion quiche tonight.....and a bottle of red....and yesterday i had crispy duck with pancakes.....whooopppssss!!!
will have to be so good this week!!!
ok also had sweet and sour chicken balls from the chinese too!!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Bex get back on track! ;)


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i know,i know.....gonna try so hard this week!!think after the 4lb loss i went a bit daft!!
ill be happy if on friday,that iv still lost the 4lb!!!
you'll be ok with the brownie.x


----------



## Squidge

Vickie, what she hasn't told you is she finished off her DH and 8yr old DD's tea's last night :shock: and the dogs......................................:rofl: 

No, i'm kidding :haha: 

I'm back on it tomorrow - those party sausage rolls i had was soooooooooo pants.


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> Vickie, what she hasn't told you is she finished off her DH and 8yr old DD's tea's last night :shock: and the dogs......................................:rofl:
> 
> No, i'm kidding :haha:
> 
> I'm back on it tomorrow - those party sausage rolls i had was soooooooooo pants.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

OMG Im shattered, I have been puting loadsa stuff on ebay all day

If anyone wants to take a look - 

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/clairew2407/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## broody_mama

:mamafy:Over the easter week I GAINED 4 lbs!!! I slowly clawed my way back on track though but not looking forward to weigh in this week...not exactly behaved entirely. Taking it VERY carefully today and tomorrow though so hopefully it won't show too much.

Some :mamafy: in the city on Friday had the nerve to call me a lardy bum (and that's putting it nicely) as I walked past...so i swiftly turned round and pointed out I have a 2 month old baby...what the hell was her excuse for being a complete dog? I hate the snide comments from people about my weight. It's not like I'm huge, I have an hourglass figure but my thighs are a lil chunky. My tummy is flat, it's just my butt that lets me down :(


----------



## Vickie

oh wow BM that's awful! I can't believe someone would say that to you :hugs:

Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:shock: You've GOT to be kidding me!!!! The nerve of some people! I'm so glad you said something. That woman probably never had someone say something back to her before... generally bullies try to pick on people they assume will accept their abuse. 

:nope: Don't you listen to her, and don't you feel down about yourself. You're only 2 months post partum! :hugs:


----------



## broody_mama

Thanks girls...if I wasn't so opposed to violence I'd probably have backhanded her for it. Yeah I have a bit of a big bottom atm but for frick sake I'm doing something about it and tbh, I like my curves!!! Stupid moo. Shoulda kicked her in the shins.

On a plus point I have been behaving today and had toast for breakie, going to have chicken in a tommy sauce for dinner with a couple of feast ice creams for my pud cos I love them and sacrafice my points to have them lol. Hey it's worked so far! :D


----------



## Squidge

Ahhhh the only meal i've had today and i'm over points - oops! Stupid harry ramsdens!! Atleast my OH is at work today so they'll be no tempting from him and i may even get to go on the treadmill when Madison has her nap. 

Looks like i'd better have cereal or Jelly for tea seen as i don't have any points left :haha:


----------



## Sara-Rose89

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well, and congrats on all your fab losses.

I'm going to my very first weight watchers meeting tomorrow evening, so was wondering if i could join you all as i will more than likely need some extra support :blush:.

I'm not really sure how much i weigh but i have alot to lose, but i will update tomorrow after i know the figures.

i'm really determined to lose weight i have really let myself go :cry:, and i'm getting really unhappy with the way i look and feel :nope:

SO i'm hoping this is the way forward for me, well the new me hopefully :happydance:

love sara xxxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Sara and good luck :hugs:

:rofl: Squidge I did the same with lunch yesterday, it was sooooooooooooooo many points. Luckily we have those flex points here


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Sara and good luck :flower: 

Yeah but you've got all week to claw it back Vickie, i get weighed on Thursday :haha: If i gain i'll blame it on the cold AND the :witch: :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

omg BM how mean :growlmad: Glad you put her in her place!


I had a sneaky day before official weigh in weigh in :dohh: I am still 9st10 so exactly the same as I was last week :( I'm happy I didn't gain but ugh, i want to LOSE weight.


----------



## claire1978

Alot can happen in a day Blah, just be good today and u may be suprised


----------



## claire1978

If anyone is feeling de-motivated take a look at some pictures of urself at ur biggest or just really unattractive ones, it really does give u a boost, I was looking at loads last night and I was disgusted and cant believe I looked like I did, really makes me see how well Ive done, I even had a fat neck in the 'fat' pictures, I am NEVER getting like that again

Or another incentive try on ur biggest clothes, I tried on a pair on combat shorts (that are now on Ebay) and they were SSOOOO big on me, when I was looking at pics last nite I found a pic of me on holiday wearing them and they were tight

Im so pleased with myself, anyone can do it but u have to be patient and it will take time


----------



## broody_mama

Welcome and good luck to Sara!!! I'm new in this bit, but been on WW for a few weeks...it's not that bad tbh, stick to the plan and you will see the weight falling off...if you don't stick to it, blame it on :witch: and the kids :haha:

Its my weigh in tonight and instead of not eating today, like I usually do lol, I've had a blueberry oaty bar thing from WW and about to have WW chilli for lunch NOMMMMM Oh, well, if I don't lose this week I know why, and I do lose I'll be extra happy!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well,im back on track....took the dog for a walk this morning,and have only had 1 n a half points so far!!yey!! 
now.....what to have for dinner....hmmmmm.


----------



## New2Bumps

Oh girls.
I was on here about 3 weeks ago and started off well. After a dodgy weekend I just gave up. I'm so fed up as I've lost with WW before, but it's so hard when I'm A-at home so much and B-no motivation to cook! 

Going to wait until :witch:has been and gone and try again. 

I only had a stone extra after Ethan was born. Now I have an extra stone on top of that one. 

:cry: Any tips?


----------



## Tiff

Not sure if it'll help, but if I find I'm craving something and eating other stuff won't help I'll go and brush my teeth. The minty feeling in my mouth from brushing my teeth helps me get over the snack attack. :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Sometimes thirst can be mixed up with hunger, try drinking water or juice

I find a cuppa tea helps with weak moments


----------



## Vickie

Good tip on the teeth brushing! 

And I agree sometimes it's really water I want rather than food, so I try drinking first to see if it helps :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

did any1 lose this week, i need motivation, badly!!! xx


----------



## claire1978

keepsmiling said:


> did any1 lose this week, i need motivation, badly!!! xx

I lost 3.5lb on Saturday


----------



## keepsmiling

whats ur tips then, i need to lose 16lb to get any kind of fertilty treatment, so depressing, i lost 5lb 1st week, nothing 2nd week
x


----------



## Vickie

I lost 1.5 this week. I find that as long as I stick to my points I do lose every week


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... im back.. after completely falling off the wagon i was too ashamed to comment in here again :blush: but im back on it starting 2mor :thumbup: and best part is i didnt put on any weight but i also didnt lose any since.. :wacko:

i start my exercises 2mor and just bought lots of ww friendly foods :D


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Welcome back


----------



## RedRose19

thanks i really need a kick up the arse tbh... my mom started ww same time as me and has lost over 12 lbs and me only 6 :wacko:

im gonna be doing some exercises 2mor.. id love to have the confidence to go jogging.. but im worried people would be looking at me :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

That's why i don't run outside, babyhopes! People will stare at my flab :lol: Can't you jog around the block or jog on the spot? Run up/down the stairs? 

Welcome back :)


----------



## RedRose19

ive housemates so... running up and down the stairs wont look great if one of them walk in and see me :rofl:

but also in the city everyone seems to be so rude :( in my hometown you'd never get people shout at you out the car window grrr or laugh while walking past.. tbh i hate leaving the house alone grrr

but we have a lovely back garden i might use it for once to run around.. very early b4 my house mates walk up :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

well just had my WI and I lost 1lb :happydance: Still kinda crap LOL but it's a loss and I really didnt think I'd lose this week. I'm gonna work hard this week and hope to get 2lbs off next time.


----------



## broody_mama

I had WI last night...I put on 1.5lb :( Oh well, I kinda expected it after Chinese, pizza and KFC on the weekend...I'll lose it this week and reach my 5%, I'm determined!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

just had a cheeky weigh and iv lost 2 lb lol!!! weigh day not til monday tho!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

i got up early today and did plenty of exercise... i had fruit bread for breakfast - 3pts 
i said no to sausages and bacon this morning :happydance:

well done on the losses ladies :) and BM im sure you will lose that gain this week :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

WI Day for me this week! Down 3lbs! :wohoo: I'm basically back where I "started" before my FIL passed away. I gained 3lbs during the many family visits, eating out, food being dropped off and whatnot.

Either way, I'm happy! The scales actually read 151.8 but I figured might as well just round up to 152. :haha: 

Back on track!!!! Glad that only took a week!


----------



## Vickie

well done on the loss Blah! :happydance:

And good job getting back to where you were Tiff!! that's great! :mrgreen:

good sneaky WI keepsmiling :D

I did one this morning as well and was still at 210 which is fine at least I haven't gained :rofl:

:hugs: Broodymama, some of that could be from the salt in the food? I know when I've had pizza my weight generally goes up


----------



## Blah11

Well done losers! :hugs:

I had a cheat day yday but tbh, i didnt go too crazy. I had my usual cereal and toast in the morning then at lunch I had salad and a sweet chilli chicken baguette and half a strawberry tart. I had a cupcake for dinner LOL

back on it today.. I need to stop making my cheat day into a cheat3days IYKWIM?


----------



## broody_mama

Yesterday I had a packet of go ahead bars for breakie, (as in, the individual pack, not the box lol) then nothing for the rest of the day till the evening when i had a feast icecream thing, and a WW double choc brownie dessert thing (MASSIVE amounts of nommyness!)

I know it wasn't eating the ideal foods, but today I've got a ratatoille type thing to have for lunch cos it was meant to be dinner last night but didn't feel like it. Am packing my meals with alot of veg atm to bulk it out and snacking on fruit n veg :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses! 

I lost 1/2lb. Only need 1lb to get my first silver seven so hoping to have a good week :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Im back here tomorrow! Got too many social events coming up now its summer to stick to CD 100% so coming back to WW so I can have wine =]

Signed up for 3 months and will go from there. Its so weird eating again, I can just about manage a slice of toast for breakfast and a small meal at tea time at the moment so defo expecting a gain when I try eat my points! Too be expected seeing as I;ve not eaten properly in 9 weeks though!

Plus I ordered my wedding dress the other day so I need to stick to it otherwise I'll look like a big blancmange!


----------



## Squidge

No idea how you've coped doing CD - i know i wouldn't! I love food :haha: 

Welcome though :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

i did cd and lost a stone 4 my wedding, it all went bak on tho so no good and i felt ill, hope i can keep this eght off long term,,,, im doing it to get a bby lol xx


----------



## Squidge

Keepsmiling - i've lost 3st with WW last time i did it and that stayed off. I only gained 23lb with pregnancy so wasn't too bad. It's much easier to keep it off with WW.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Kim!

Well done Squidge! :happydance:

Not a bad cheat day blah!!


----------



## Tiff

Kimboowee said:


> Im back here tomorrow! Got too many social events coming up now its summer to stick to CD 100% *so coming back to WW so I can have wine =]*
> 
> Signed up for 3 months and will go from there. Its so weird eating again, I can just about manage a slice of toast for breakfast and a small meal at tea time at the moment so defo expecting a gain when I try eat my points! Too be expected seeing as I;ve not eaten properly in 9 weeks though!
> 
> Plus I ordered my wedding dress the other day so I need to stick to it otherwise I'll look like a big blancmange!

That was a major reason why I personally wanted WW too! :haha:


----------



## RainbowMum

banana chcocolate milk and a slice of toast (4.5)
egg white sandwich(3.5)
dried fruit(1.5)
egg white bagel(4)
marshmallows(6) *oops*
=19.5

not exactly my healthiest day


----------



## keepsmiling

any more loses ladies xx


----------



## Vickie

wow I didn't know marshmallows were so high :shock:

I've actually been good and not weighed myself every morning this week :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

im trying not to weigh myself too vicki but its sooo tempting. I'm going to seriously try and only WI once a week.


----------



## Vickie

https://www.babyandbump.com/recipe-exchange/41306-weight-watchers-recipes-2.html

an old thread that got bumped, few recipes on there :flower:

I seriously weighed myself every morning without fail for a few months at least, than it was every other morning and now I find most mornings I don't even think about doing it :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> wow I didn't know marshmallows were so high :shock:

They are if you eat tons of them *haha*
I might turn into one at the end of the evening ;-)

Well I 'lost' 1.5lbs this week but had gained some last week, so doesn't really count.


----------



## Squidge

I only lost 1/2lb so bit pathetic really :haha: 

I've put the scales under Madison's cot thinking i wouldn't get them out every morning and jump on them but i was wrong....i do :dohh: Going to behave this week and try not to get on them!!


----------



## Sherileigh

Ok, so this time I'm really back!!! I had a FANTASTIC time in Canmore visiting mom and dad and getting spoilt by them! Had some real issues with my blood pressure this week, kept going really low and I felt dizzy the last few days. Went to see the DR and she told me more salt...so of course I needed to eat some chips! lol. 
Anyway, I'm home now, I'm sure I've gained a few pounds...weigh in on sunday. Will see if I can exercise my butt off for the next couple of days and save myself!
Hate this feeling off failing so badly while away...but I guess that's life!


----------



## Blah11

Damnit I weighed myself this morning :rofl: The scales went down 0.5lbs yay. I wish I didn't though cos I still have 5 full days before next WI :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

Well done Rainbowmum and Squidge :hugs: A loss is a loss, atleast you didn't gain!
Welcome back Sherileigh, I hope you're feeling better and glad you had a great time with your parents. Don't be so hard on yourself, everyone falls off the wagon but atleast you've climbed back on X


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I agree a loss is a loss. Well done Rainbowmom and Squidge. 

Squidge what is your total loss? :hugs: I'm not sure if I have it right on the first page or not

sneaky WI this morning and down a pound, we'll see tomorrow though what happens....


----------



## Squidge

Only 6lbs so far so yeah, you're right :)


----------



## Vickie

how's everyone's day??? mine has been odd, I didn't eat enough for breakfast so have been snacking all day!


----------



## Squidge

Mines been rubbish today, we've been rushing about and OH's ended up in the hospital walk in centre earlier so when we finally got out, we ended up having a swifty McD's. However, i've still got 5 days to pull the couple of points back that i went over so not too bad really.


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi ladies

Was at weigh in on Thursday and got 3.5 off this week!! Couldn't believe it! 

Total loss now 15lb! Reached my first stone, only another 4 to go!!!

Can I ask what manages to keep you all going when times are too tempting?


----------



## Tiff

When I'm tempted, I remind myself of how upset I get if I gain or don't lose as much as I think I should. The temporary pleasure of eating something really bad doesn't fulfil the guilt that I feel when I don't see the scales where I think they should be.

Sometimes I will indulge, but up the exercise. Like, I'll have that piece of chocolate, but then do an extra half hour on the bike, or take another long walk to earn the AP to balance the chocolate.

:hugs:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> Mines been rubbish today, we've been rushing about and OH's ended up in the hospital walk in centre earlier so when we finally got out, we ended up having a swifty McD's. However, i've still got 5 days to pull the couple of points back that i went over so not too bad really.


mc d's?!!! :nope: not good.......
suprised i dint see you in there...my big mac was TASTY!!:haha:

ok...lost 1lb....so 5 so far in 2 weeks....gonna try and be good....but its my 30th on weds and we are going to taybarns :blush:
but....im gonna be sooo good next week...you watch!!:blush:


----------



## Squidge

Well done!!


----------



## Tiff

Great job on the loss Bex!


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Mines been rubbish today, we've been rushing about and OH's ended up in the hospital walk in centre earlier so when we finally got out, we ended up having a swifty McD's. However, i've still got 5 days to pull the couple of points back that i went over so not too bad really.
> 
> 
> mc d's?!!! :nope: not good.......
> suprised i dint see you in there...my big mac was TASTY!!:haha:
> 
> ok...lost 1lb....so 5 so far in 2 weeks....gonna try and be good....but its my 30th on weds and we are going to taybarns :blush:
> but....im gonna be sooo good next week...you watch!!:blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: We wasn't in meadowhall, we'd been to the walk in centre in town then Asda at Handsworth so we went to the McD's on the way there, dunno what road it's on :shrug: 

Enjoy taybarns....i've never been before but heard it's great! :D


----------



## Vickie

well done 2ndtime and Bex! :happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Went slighty over my points on day 1 lol! Had Joshs birthday cake trial last night so had to taste it! Held them back today by having a smaller breakfast and lunch then paprika chicken for tea yummm =]


----------



## claire1978

Sorry Ive been very quiet on here last couple days, had a family fall out to deal with but all sorted now and back to normal

I lost 1lb this week which isnt bad considering :witch: is looming but the best news is:

IM NOW AT GOAL :thumbup:

I am no longer obese or overweight, I am healthy bmi, I am so chuffed :happydance: I have lost 45lb in all

I still wanna lose another 11lb I think, will play it by ear, as soon as Im happy with myself I will stop or when my body naturally stops, I will then concentrate on toning

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:dance: WELL DONE Claire!!!! :wohoo:

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done Claire! :happydance:

1 point over isn't so bad Kim! :)

1.5 pounds off for me today! :wohoo:

though my points went down again :shock:


----------



## Tiff

Great job Vickie!!!! :wohoo:

Yeah, it sucks when they do that eh? You're getting closer to your goal!


----------



## Vickie

I wasn't expecting it :rofl: They went down just last week :shrug: Strangely enough when I went to 220 and than 219 they didn't change at all? 

oh well just gotta get used to the new points :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Yeah I find it rather fishy too. My AP changed again. When I did my 30mins on the bike the day my points changed, I earned 2 AP. Then when I went to put it in yesterday it was only counted as 1 AP.

:growlmad: I hate how that works! :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Claire/Vickie :D 

I'm back on it properly today :lol: Made some SF jelly so i can have it whilst watching BGT tonight :)


----------



## broody_mama

Well done girls! It's reading that you are all doing so well that is encouraging me to keep at it and not feel tempted!


----------



## shortie58

Well done all you losers out there, and excellent job getting to goal claire very well done.

I havent been around for a while either as am on nights at the moment, tonight is night 3 of seven :wacko:, anywyas have had my weigh in for today and have put on a pound :cry:, not very happy about it as have done extra excercise this week. Also dont think It has helped that I have felt bloated and been constipated all week (which isnt normal with me having IBS), but went to the doc and all he siad was one of those things thats doing the rounds!!!! not very helpful.

Anyways not to dwell on things I just need to put it behind me and carry on regardless. Really like to have a treat on weigh in day like a take away tea or something, But today I think I will give it a miss.

Good luck to everyone else who has to weigh in this week, keep up the great work 

Lesleyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

Well done everyone who loss :D

+ extra well done to Claire for getting to your goal, you look FAB in your av pic!

:hugs: lesley, nevermind. Next week you WILL get a super duper big loss.

I'm doing okayish. Had a slipup yesterday cos OH pestered me to get a chinese but was good the rest of the day and been good today too so hopefully it wont really do any damage. I hope I get 1lb off this week but 2lbs would be great.


----------



## claire1978

Thank u, I keep looking at the pic of myself and it doesnt feel like me, its really weird

I had a chinese 2nite and I ate way too much :-k, didnt really listen to my full cues :dohh: it was just too nice


----------



## Squidge

You look great in your avatar pic, Claire!!


----------



## Squidge

Looks like it was the day for Chinese as we ended up having one too :dohh: 

Over my points i go again.....:( Gonna start clawing some back i think from tomorrow otherwise i can't see me having any weight loss at all by next weigh in!


----------



## Vickie

Claire you look fantastic!

:hugs: Lesley if you are feeling bloated and constipated that's more than likely why you are up a pound


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> Looks like it was the day for Chinese as we ended up having one too :dohh:
> 
> Over my points i go again.....:( Gonna start clawing some back i think from tomorrow otherwise i can't see me having any weight loss at all by next weigh in!


:blush: :haha:

iv had ......... vodka red bulls....red wine and ....... doner meat,garlic fries,garlic mushrooms and cheese sauce...:dohh:

just cant get into it....i blame the fridge for not being big enough...only my sugar free jelly wont fit in it!:nope: :haha:


----------



## claire1978

Thank u for all the compliments, Im not used to it :blush:

I put before and after pics on facebook with my avatar one as the most recent and the amount of comments I have on the foto is amazing, I have had notifications pop up all day

People even telling me Im an inspiration :wacko: it feels weird, it doesnt feel like this is me, very weird feeling, I still feel like a fat person inside, definately need to work on my mindset I think

I ALWAYS go over points on a Saturday nite with takeaway, im now 17.5 pts over so if I save 3 a day thats them all reined in my nest Saturday but I usually have a couple of days where I save 4 so I can have a couple where I only save 2, it works really well for me, Ive eaten quite a few choccie biccies today too :dohh: oh well I was celebrating :winkwink:


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Looks like it was the day for Chinese as we ended up having one too :dohh:
> 
> Over my points i go again.....:( Gonna start clawing some back i think from tomorrow otherwise i can't see me having any weight loss at all by next weigh in!
> 
> 
> :blush: :haha:
> 
> iv had ......... vodka red bulls....red wine and ....... doner meat,garlic fries,garlic mushrooms and cheese sauce...:dohh:
> 
> just cant get into it....i blame the fridge for not being big enough...only my sugar free jelly wont fit in it!:nope: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I could reeeeeeeeeeyt eat a kebab....:dohh: 

My SF jelly fits in the fridge but it didn't set properly so no idea what's happened, it's not as though i could do it wrong :dohh: 

Well, i've not had anything to eat as of yet! We had a lay-in this morning so missed breakfast (well i did, Madison didn't :lol:) so i'm debating what to have for dinner. OH wants me to make a chilli so it maybe chilli & jacket potato :)


----------



## jadesh101

I am really considering WW, but it can be costly, so instead I am working out on the Wii Fit OH bought me for crimbo, good luck ladies xx


----------



## Blah11

I'm just following WW myself hun :shrug: Its realy easy. You can just google 'how many weight watchers points in X' or enter the cals fat and fibre into this calculator online and it tells you the points. Its easy peasy!



Had an okayish day today I think! I overdid it on the noodles in my stirfry I think but I didnt have any meat in it and i was gardening for 3 bloody hours today so would have earned some AP that way. i really want cake but will resist!


----------



## caggimedicine

Hi all fellow weight watchers sufferers. I've been reading this thread with interest over the past few weeks. I started on WW 3 weeks ago, and all had been going well until this week. I'm so annoyed!

Week 1 - lost 4lb
Week 2 - lost 3lb
Week 3 - gained 3lb???

I haven't gone over my points ONCE in 3 weeks, and have counted EVERYTHING. What went wrong? I'm so cross that i've spent the past 2 weeks on this diet for nothing.


----------



## Tiff

I remember reading that the 3rd and 4th week can be very discouraging. Your WL tends to slow down a bit. Although it seems you would've been losing water weight instead of actual weight, a loss of 1-2lbs per week is what they generally aim for.

:hugs:

Its so frustrating!!!! :hugs: We're all here to vent to!


----------



## broody_mama

Cag, if you are due AF, it's possible you are bloated from that hun x

Jade I'm on WW and it's fantastic! Squidges xxx


----------



## Squidge

caggimedicine, is the :witch: due? Have you still been drinking water? Have you suddenly just started exercising or even upped the amount you've been doing? 

I've only had jacket potato and a portion of home-made chilli today now i've got a big bar of galaxy chocolate that's staring me in the face but i'm not going to eat it! Had 14.5pts today so got 4.5pts remaining....eeek!!!


----------



## caggimedicine

:witch: isn't due - that was last week :(

I don't know what i've done wrong. I've not suddenly started exercising - i've always gone to aerobics once a week and have just continued with that.

To be honest, i'm starting to struggle a bit. I only wanted to lose a stone and a half - I wasn't overweight to start with (i'm 5 foot 2 and weighed 9st 8lb). Just wanted to get back to my usual 8.5 stone. Anyway - because of this, I was allowed only 17 points a day, which sometimes is quite tricky!! However, I have (somehow) managed to end almost every day UNDER 17 points. I've never gone over them.


----------



## Panda_Ally

grrrr soooo frustarted withhis diet atm. 

Had what i thuoght was a good week, ate well, didnt track but i think i kept in my points AND i went to the gym twice!!! still i put 2lbs on??? GRRRR!!!


----------



## Squidge

Maybe your having not enough points? If you're on 17 you need to be eating the whole 17 :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I've decided i'm just going to have a quick WW meal for tea and a glass of milk...how exciting :lol: :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I would try to make sure you eat all your points as well caggi, apparently if you don't your body can go into starvation mode which ends up making you put more weight back on. 

Hopefully it is just a one off and you will lose again this coming week :) have you eaten any high salt foods? I know when I do I tend to retain water and gain a bit of weight

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Been super busy here but earned 19 or so activity points this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

I caved and had the chocolate...9pts it cost me :cry: 

On that note...i'm peed off with myself for having it so heading to bed! Gonna try and get OH to watch Madison in the morning whilst i have a run on the treadmill (after it's been cleared :dohh:)


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking: 

B - Cereal - 2.5pts 
D - Cereal bar 1.5pts, WW chicken Hotpot 4.5pts
S - WW crisps - 1pt 

9.5/19


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Squidge!

I know, its bloody hard eh? :nope: I've been following, but not really following this week. My heart just isn't in it atm.


----------



## Squidge

So hard! 

Doesn't help when OH tells me 10x a day that i'm fine and lovely as i am then i think 'oh bugger it, it won't hurt' then straight after i'm like 'no, i want to lose weight for ME' :hissy: 

I'm still on it today so far....:lol: Hoping i can have atleast one good day before WI on Thursday. 

Jump on my wagon, Tiff! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:thumbup: Will try!!! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I've even made myself a ticker to see how much i've lost and still got to lose....woohoo....get me! :haha:


----------



## broody_mama

I had a jacket and chili for lunch, im estimating it at about 8 points lol....having a WW meal for dinner, probs about 4 points...thing is, I really am struggling to find the time to munch sometimes, and then other times I'm doing nothing but graze. grrrrrrrr. I think tonight I'm going to watch a film in bed and have an early night. Might feel like eating with a proper nights sleep?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone! Sorry I've been a bit MIA. Busy busy weekend and today art class plus trying to get the house cleaned because MIL may be over tomorrow means I've not had much time at the computer (well that and Hannah :rofl:) 

going well for me here, still trying to adjust to having my points change again this week. Earned loads of activity points over the weekend :thumbup: 

:hugs: Squidge and Tiff you can do it!

Squidge Stan was the same at first but I told him that I really really needed his support in order to be able to do this (might have helped I might have been crying :blush:) Anyways since than he's been great (if not a bit annoying because he'll tell me you probably don't need that, or don't eat X if you're not hungry :haha:)


----------



## Blah11

oops went over my points a bit i think (not actually tracked them so just a guess) as i had a bit of cake and an icecream whilst I was out. But I was walking from 1.30pm til 5pm with only 30mins or so rest :shock: so tired :rofl:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Hey ladies! I haven't been on for a while, but I'm super excited to see that you all have started a WW thread! You all are doing great! 

Fortunately for me, Carter nurses like crazy so I dropped all of my baby weight with him and the left over from Erica by the time I started WW. Unfortunately for me, I was way over any weight I ever wanted to be before I got pregnant. I started on May 1. As of my two week weigh in I had lost 7.8lbs. Today I'm down a total of 3 more lbs since Saturday (I had indulged in too much wine Friday night before weigh in!). I'm shocked because I'm actually finding this pretty easy. I have never stuck with a diet, but this doesn't feel like a diet. I dont feel deprived. Anyway.. I'll update with my weigh ins and check in to see how you ladies are doing. Great job for taking such a big step toward weight loss! :D


----------



## Vickie

BurtonBaby said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on for a while, but I'm super excited to see that you all have started a WW thread! You all are doing great!
> 
> Fortunately for me, Carter nurses like crazy so I dropped all of my baby weight with him and the left over from Erica by the time I started WW. Unfortunately for me, I was way over any weight I ever wanted to be before I got pregnant. I started on May 1. As of my two week weigh in I had lost 7.8lbs. Today I'm down a total of 3 more lbs since Saturday (I had indulged in too much wine Friday night before weigh in!). I'm shocked because I'm actually finding this pretty easy. I have never stuck with a diet, but this doesn't feel like a diet. I dont feel deprived. Anyway.. I'll update with my weigh ins and check in to see how you ladies are doing. Great job for taking such a big step toward weight loss! :D

:hugs: long time no see, good to see you posting :mrgreen:

Welcome to the group! I'll update the front page with your loss when I get a few spare minutes


----------



## keepsmiling

i lose 2lb tonght yay x


----------



## Vickie

well done!! :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

thats half a stone now,, yay x


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well....so far today i have had 
weight watchers biscs- 1.5
chicken an rice-5
quavers-1.5
4 jacket potato skins(without the potato)(are they any points????)with cottage cheese- thought maybe 7.5 for that???

tummy rumbling now.....anyone know the points in the weight watchers chocolate brownie ice cream thing? iv thrown the box!!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

keepsmiling said:


> thats half a stone now,, yay x

well done!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Great job on the loss!!! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

im quite happy with it, only 2lbs but better off than on hey xx


----------



## xxx bex xxx

xxx bex xxx said:


> well....so far today i have had
> weight watchers biscs- 1.5
> chicken an rice-5
> quavers-1.5
> 4 jacket potato skins(without the potato)(are they any points????)with cottage cheese- thought maybe 7.5 for that???
> 
> tummy rumbling now.....anyone know the points in the weight watchers chocolate brownie ice cream thing? iv thrown the box!!



anyone?!!:shrug:


----------



## Squidge

Well done! 

Bex, 3pts i think. 

I'm shit! I've just had a Pizza that was bought fresh from Asda but i didn't eat it all, only about 1/4 of it cos it was too god damn hot! :haha: Also had a WW garlic bread (3.5pts) an 3 Asda milk chocolate cookies - OOPS! 

I've gone over again but not sure how many by. I had 10.5pts left before i ate the Pizza, GB & Cookies :(


----------



## xxx bex xxx

what about potato skins?just the skins not the inside?....

squidge....come on girl!!you can do it,dazz tells me i dont need to diet either an i think,feck it then ill have what i want for tea...but then i wake up soooo disapointed in me self!!
iv been good today,iv decided i wanna look thin for the summer so i can eat n drink at bbq's...cos im normaly on a diet in the summer!
get back on it girl!!!


----------



## Squidge

Erm....potato skin, i wouldn't say much to be honest. Maybe 5pts?! I'd normally eat the whole lot so dunno :rofl: 

I'm on it tomorrow - promise! I too, want to be thin for summer. Gonna clear the treadmill (again :roll:) tonight and attempt a run on it tomorrow, might burn a few calories for when i get weighed on Thursday :haha:


----------



## Blah11

an entire potato is only 3ish points so the skin wont be much at all!


----------



## Squidge

So i'm probably around 10pts over for the day. I'm SO hitting that treadmill in the morning!


----------



## claire1978

i was supposed to rein points in 2day to make up for the weekend but i went over with spag bol and garlic bread, i pointed it after i ate :dohh: BUT i did do 16 mile bike ride this morning, took 2 hrs and there were a few killer hills that i managed to get up even with jayden on the back of the bike so i forgive myself :winkwink:


----------



## babydevil1989

hi can i join too?

i got on the scales earlier and nearly cried when i saw 12st 12 lbs!!!! so have decided to go back on weightwatchers my weigh in will be a friday! i have been on the wii fit for half an hour and feel good for it! im allowed 20 points and have only had 16 today!! i have read this entire thread and feel very inspired!! xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: babydevil!

Sorry bex, I saw your post but since points are different here I wasn't sure of the answer :lol:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome babydevil! 

I think i'm about 1lb up since last Thursdays weigh in, if i exercise tomorrow and wednesday do you think i have a chance of losing anything for Thursday AM's WI? :lol: Suppose i'd better minimise my points too! :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

It can help! :thumbup:

I did crazy exercise to drop the extra 6lbs I gained over the easter weekend. :dohh: I was able to lose it within the week! 

Did some crazy walking today. Kind of bored so I decided to get out of the house for a bit. Ended up earning 5AP for all the walking I did today, woohoo! Celebrated with a Skinny Cow. :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

It can't hurt Squidge!! I bet it will help!

Tiff you must have seen some of Claire's speed walking vibes to Hannah, she RAN to the mail box and back which she never does :rofl: Instead of a 30 minute trip we made it in 10


----------



## bump_wanted

hi girls can i join pretty pleaseeeeeeeee?

weighed myself today i'm 10 stone 11 wanna get to 9 stone and then see what happens...i'm allowed 18 points a day :D

Im Laura my DH has promised to support me and even cut down himself even tho he has no need to at all 


xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Laura!


----------



## bump_wanted

Thank you and Congratulations on being made Admin just read the other thread lol xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Thanks for adding me to the list Vickie! I hope you, Stan, and Hannah are all doing great! From what I've read so far you have done an awesome job with your weight loss! :D Congrats!


----------



## Blah11

Welcome girls :wave:

I just had a sneaky daybeforeweighin weigh in LOL I've lost 2lbs :happydance:


----------



## broody_mama

My weigh-in tonight! Not sure what results will be but I have been rather good this week so am thinking I can't have done badly....fingers crossed


----------



## Squidge

Welcome aboard ladies!

Good luck for WI BM! 

I've had a sneeky peak this morning and i'm still up by 1lb so i'm being EXTRA good today/tomorrow. Had beans on toast for breakfast, having cereal for dinner and sausage casserole for tea so it'll still leave me 5pts to play with after. Finally cleared the treadmill and gonna have a go on that later on when Madison's having a nap :)


----------



## Squidge

Oh and congrats, Vickie! :D


----------



## Vickie

BurtonBaby said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list Vickie! I hope you, Stan, and Hannah are all doing great! From what I've read so far you have done an awesome job with your weight loss! :D Congrats!

We're doing great here! Glad the weather has warmed up so I can take the kid outside more now! It was hard entertaining her throughout the winter :lol: How are you and yours doing? :hugs:



Blah11 said:


> Welcome girls :wave:
> 
> I just had a sneaky daybeforeweighin weigh in LOL I've lost 2lbs :happydance:

:yipee: That's great



broody_mama said:


> My weigh-in tonight! Not sure what results will be but I have been rather good this week so am thinking I can't have done badly....fingers crossed

Good luck for tonight :hugs:



Squidge said:


> Welcome aboard ladies!
> 
> Good luck for WI BM!
> 
> I've had a sneeky peak this morning and i'm still up by 1lb so i'm being EXTRA good today/tomorrow. Had beans on toast for breakfast, having cereal for dinner and sausage casserole for tea so it'll still leave me 5pts to play with after. Finally cleared the treadmill and gonna have a go on that later on when Madison's having a nap :)

you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

lets allll get weight tickerds up so we can c how much weve all lost etc xx


----------



## Tiff

I've got mine! :haha: Although it hasn't moved that much in the past few weeks, lol.

Good luck with everyone's WIs!


----------



## Vickie

a ticker won't fit under my siggy :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Ooh i've got mine too :D

Just tracking: 

B - Beans on Toast - 4.5pts 
D - 2 packs of WW crisps blush:) 2pts 
T - Sausage Casserole - 8.5pts 

15/19


----------



## keepsmiling

b... 2 slices ww bread(toast)
l..... ham salad and a yoghurt
d..... beef caserole


----------



## Blah11

Wi tomorrow after another bad day :( Had a huge scone with butter, jam and cream :shock:


----------



## Blah11

I'd get a ticker but like vickie, no room :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Blah11 said:


> Wi tomorrow after another bad day :( *Had a huge scone with butter, jam and cream* :shock:

I could just eat one of those! :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Blah hope it didn't hurt you to badly :(


----------



## xxx bex xxx

iv only had 6pts so far!!dont feel hungry today!! think i might have chicken and beef savory rice for tea....but thats only 5pts!! oh well chinese tomoz so guess i can save them for that!


----------



## broody_mama

Hate to say, I didn't go to WW this evening...I kinda went out instead and am staying at the bf's house....I'll pay extra attention this week to behaving and it'll show even more next week! :D Tee hee


----------



## Squidge

*tuts* :haha: 

Hope you have a decent loss next week!


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Enjoy your night out! :)


----------



## Blah11

Ive just WI and I've lost 1.5lbs :dohh: Stupid scone!


----------



## broody_mama

Well done on the 1.5 lb though!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Blah! 

I've had another sneeky peak this morning and i'm still 1lb heavier than last week even though i was uber good yesterday and saved a few points :( So tempted to not even go to WI tomorrow, i know i'll just feel shite and deflated.


----------



## Tiff

Better to be down 1.5 than up 1.5 Blah! :dance: Good job on the loss!


----------



## Squidge

Just did a 30 minute mixture of run/walking on the treadmill before it decided to start cutting out every so often. Not impressed as it's only roughly 18month old and I haven't been on it in the last year or so cos i was pregnant with Madison obviously! Cos over £300 so just hope whatever it is I can get it fixed!!

Gutted :(


----------



## Vickie

well done Blah! still 1.5 closer to your goal! :happydance:

:hugs: Squidge don't let it get you to down, it may take more than a day to show the results of your being good yesterday? (hope this makes sense Hannah is currently trying to shove apples down her shoes.....so I'm a little distracted)


----------



## Squidge

Yeah it makes sense, Vickie. I just know i'm going to end up with a gain tomorrow then will look a right fool cos i've only lost (upto now) 6lb since beginning of March :(

I take one step forward and two steps backwards so it seems!


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge said:


> i've only lost (upto now) 6lb since beginning of March :(
> 
> I take one step forward and two steps backwards so it seems!

I'm like that :( I had done so well until my Cruise...but for the past 3 months I have been losing and gaining the same 6lbs over and over.
I was 13st when I left for the Cruise and a few weeks ago I was 12st7.5, now I'm back at 12st11 :(
I'm off to see my family at home this weekend and will be eating lots of naughty foods but I have cooked a batch of soup and froze it in servings as well as a low point main course with veg and ebly wheat, so once I'm back I have no more excuses as I won't even have to prepare my food for a couple of days.
I really want to be be near my goal in the summer when attending my Gf's sister's wedding and also to enjoy a slimmer me until we start TTC


----------



## Squidge

Crap in it, RM? 

I'm gonna have to do it!! I'm going away for the weekend in 5wks and would like to wear a dress but if i'm still the size i am now, there's no way i'll do it! Then i've got to wear a dress to a wedding in Sept then i go away abroad 3 weeks later for 2 weeks!! :(


----------



## RainbowMum

We can do it Squidge!

I'm ordering a dress online for the wedding I'm going to in August. At the moment I'm in between sizes so will be ordering the smaller one. I can't afford to buy two dresses, so it'll be an incencitive(?)


----------



## Squidge

Woohoo - go you!!! :D 

I was going to order the dress i REALLY liked for when we go away on the weekend in 5 weeks for my incentive but they didn't have the smaller size in stock. Was so cheesed off! 

Wanted a black dress with bits of pink in it :lol:


----------



## Squidge

WI for me tomorrow morning, so not looking forward to it! :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck Squidge


----------



## Tiff

Its WI for me tomorrow morning too. Eeeek!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck to you too Tiff!!! :)


----------



## Tiff

I've been doing a lot of walking, mainly because its the only thing that is keeping Claire from having freaking MELTDOWNS.

:dohh: I am SO ready for her to go to bed. :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

you and me both! :rofl: though Hannah will be late she just finished dinner


----------



## bump_wanted

urgh week 1 is soo hard on a diet i NEED chocolate by the bucket full 
xx


----------



## Vickie

the first week was by far the hardest for me :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I found the first week really hard too. It was also really hard the first week "back" at it after my FIL passed away. I got so used to eating out, eating all the non-ww friendly foods that people kept dropping off that it was difficult to get back into the swing of things.

You can do it!


----------



## bump_wanted

:) i need to do it...lol it'll be fine when the weight starts comin off i hope xx


----------



## Vickie

it will get easier as you go on! :hugs:


----------



## selina22

Hi girls, a bit about me i was ttc but lost my bean last month still waiting for it to happen naturally, but have decided that i am going to wtt until i get loads a weight off, im not sure if weight is the reason for my loss infact i was bigger with my daughter so not sure.

i was 24stone when i had my daughter, in 2007 and did ww for my wedding which was 27/08/09 and i got to 19 stone in about 5-6 months,

since the wedding i stopped ww and then had christmas and now this loss i keep stuffing my face i keep saying i deserve it lol.

so i have decided to join WW again :happydance:
my first meeting will be on monday, so being a bit naughty now and haveing a chocy before i start.

can i join your ww group please?
thanks xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

welcome selina, i was almost 14 and half stone 4 my wedding, i lost a stone n thn put it all bak on almost
i was 13,13 now 13,6 so im happy, in 3 weeks xxx


----------



## selina22

keepsmiling said:


> welcome selina, i was almost 14 and half stone 4 my wedding, i lost a stone n thn put it all bak on almost
> i was 13,13 now 13,6 so im happy, in 3 weeks xxx

congratulations on great weight loss

i know i got down as much as i could and its all back on now i think im back to 20 stone i am really obese lol

but determined to get it off , when i did WW before i was losing a stone a month so i will aim for that again and just keep going xx :happydance:


----------



## broody_mama

Hey Selina, welcome back to the realms of WW! 

I have to say, I'm loving this thread, it's really motivating me to keep at it and do the best I can.

One quick question, my WW leader hasn't set a goal for me or anything. Is she expecting me to do it? I know i want to be somewhere around the 11stone mark, which is healthy for my height but I don't know if she is meant to have set my goal weight or anything. She doesn't know where my 5% is, didn't say anything when I reached my silver 7, but tbh she doesn't seem to like me very much.


----------



## selina22

broody_mama said:


> Hey Selina, welcome back to the realms of WW!
> 
> I have to say, I'm loving this thread, it's really motivating me to keep at it and do the best I can.
> 
> One quick question, my WW leader hasn't set a goal for me or anything. Is she expecting me to do it? I know i want to be somewhere around the 11stone mark, which is healthy for my height but I don't know if she is meant to have set my goal weight or anything. She doesn't know where my 5% is, didn't say anything when I reached my silver 7, but tbh she doesn't seem to like me very much.

thanksyou, i am excited it keeps my mind busy and off my present loss, If i remember rightly they should set your goal for you not sure how it works now, maybe change meetings theres no reason why she shouldnt like you x


----------



## keepsmiling

wen i went my leader said aim for a stone and wen iv got that, depending on how long it takes etc she wil then set another goal, i need to lose 1 more stone to be able to get an appoinment with fs, im hoping to do it for middle of july!! earlier if poss xx


----------



## Tiff

:shock: I'd be complaining! 

They're the ones who set everything up for you as far as I know, and if you reached a goal/milestone then it should've been recognized! You should try to find a toll free number to contact the actual branch or head office of WW and talk to them. Maybe not complain, but tell them how you're confused with what is supposed to be working because you've had no goals set for you and you've reached things and nothing was said about it.

Your Leader needs to be positive, uplifting and supportive. At least, that's how I've always taken it. I don't go to actual meetings (doing the online version) but I've had a few friends who do go and they *love* their leaders.

WI day today! Down another pound! So 21lbs now lost! :wohoo:


----------



## Vickie

well done Tiff! :wohoo:

:hi: Welcome Selina! Welcome back to WW :)

I'd be complaining about your leader!


----------



## selina22

thankyou :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Selina!

Well done Tiff! 

I had WI today and managed to stay the same so i'm pretty pleased with that as i've been showing as 1lb up all week! Going to do a different plan this week (still WW though) and see if that gives me a boost!


----------



## Vickie

well done on STS Squidge! :)


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I posted this to someone else but I hope it can help here too..!!

I don't know if they have these in your area but my husband is 315 lbs and has only ever had success loosing weight when he goes to a fitness bootcamp ( a personal trainer gets a group together 5 mornings a week ) where they do intense interval training AND he gets enough sleep AND he eats 5 - 6 times a day. Those are both key. I read a study that they compared 2 groups.. one group did interval training for 30 minutes and the other ran for 40 minutes. I forget what the average weight lost was for the interval training but let's say 15 lbs. Meanwhile the group that ran lost NOTHING. Weight loss can be SOO hard but I feel that interval training with a group trainer + enough sleep + 6 healthy meals a day is REALLY the "secret key." Husband actually just quit his job and one big main reason for it is to dedicate his time to loosing weight once and for all (he has a 4pm-1am schedule right now and so keeping up with the class, the meals and the sleep is just impossible). But before back when he had a normal schedule he lost 15 pounds in one 6 week session plus alot of inches (because pounds is not the only thing that matters!) whereas before when going to the gym he never lost even 1 pound. The class also helps because it forces you to get up and exercise at an exact time and 5x a week because you are paying for the class. They are not too expensive he pays around $200 (U.S.) for a 6 week session. $120 when he has shorter sessions. That is like the same cost as 1-2 private classes with the trainer lol. Plus the trainer knows exactly what to do and works all your muscles and is REALLY effective.. I took one session with him before and believe me it is HARD... but it works... lol

Oh and one more thing you have to have protein after you work out.. the thing is to have a big meal in the morning after working out. They say that your biggest meal should be at breakfast, and then the rest of them smaller meals throughout the day. When my husband was loosing the most weight he would have eggs + protein shake + wheat bread with peanut butter. Then he has chicken for lunch. Usually with tomato and avocado on wheat bread. Fruit for snacks. And chicken & brown rice again for dinner. Sometimes cereal for breakfast. Sometimes ham sandwiches for snacks. But that is pretty much all he eats..! No soda, lots of water mixed with orange juice b/c neither of us can stand drinking just water plain lol.

When he dedicated himself for 6 weeks he lost 15 lbs the first time he had EVER lost any weight. When he started his new schedule and started slacking on what he ate, and started missing meals, and started not getting enough sleep, missing workouts, etc. he did not loose ANY weight and in fact gained 5 pounds back. It can be VERY frustrating. But so he is going to go back to exactly what worked before. Just an example that I hope can help someone else..!!!

Good Luck..!!!!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well,i managed to stay the same!the scales kept flickering onto 10st 13lb but they settled on 11st!darn them scales!was gonna get back on them after but was afraid they would say 11st 1lb!!...........so stuck with them saying id stayed the same!
think thats rather good to say its been my 30th birthday this week!!


----------



## Vickie

Hope you had a good 30th! :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done Bex! :D Lucky sod :haha: 

First day back on it and so far so good :happydance: 

B - Cereal - 2.5pts 
D - WW Chicken Hotpot - 4.5pts 
T - Jacket potato 4pts, Cheese, 3pts & butter 1.5pts - 8.5pts
S - WW Crisp - 2pt 

17.5/20pts :D


----------



## Vickie

that's great Squidge! I came soooooooooooooooo close to cheating for lunch today, we were by this chicken place that looked good but I resisted :rofl: going to have a sandwich


----------



## Squidge

Well done for resisting!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

had a brill 30th....going out tomoz night tho!!....oh dear....that means lots of alcohol and a kebab on the way home!!
and had pizza for tea.....doh,doh,doh.....allus next week tho!!and im gonna be soooooooooooooooooooo good.i promise!!


----------



## Vickie

1.5 off for me this week :happydance: total loss 43 pounds! :happydance:


----------



## selina22

Vickie said:


> 1.5 off for me this week :happydance: total loss 43 pounds! :happydance:


wow well done, thats fab, im starting this week and getting sponsored so i better stick with it lol xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Vickie.


----------



## RedRose19

Vickie said:


> 1.5 off for me this week :happydance: total loss 43 pounds! :happydance:

well done you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

today i went for a 5 mile walk with my mom.. which seemed like a good idea when we started walking till we got so far and realised we were being burnt by the sun v badly ouchhhhh

but it was worth it as i feel great and we snacked on fruit all day :thumbup:
will try go for a walk every day


----------



## EternalRose

sneakily steps in.......:argh:

Hi Ladies, may I join I am looking at signing up for weight watchers online. I have so much to lose its not even funny now.


----------



## keepsmiling

join her then girl
ur more than welcome!
i am goin to persuade hubby to go 4 a wlak to tomo as is suposed to be lovely weather here tomo
im so happy, i found ww dough balls iv been lookin 4 for weeks, and i also found ww grated cheese lol xxx


----------



## Squidge

Welcome ER! 

I've been looking for WW cheese but couldn't find it :dohh:


----------



## keepsmiling

it was only bout 1,50 for a decent bag,, and its grated lol. asda!!
xx


----------



## Squidge

I've tried Asda, Morrisons & Tesco and not seen it :lol:


----------



## keepsmiling

well my asda has it, did u ladies no that on the tesco light choices stuff it has ww points on it,,, xx


----------



## Sherileigh

Hey ladies, I haven't been on for a little bit. I've been doing ww still, but not 100%,some cheating still. BUT somehow how managed to lose more, so I'm up to a total of 8.5lbs!! I'm officially of 'normal' weight according to WI...LOL. Still have about 13lbs I want to lose...will take a little while though, and I need to get back on track again!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Great job everyone, it sounds like everyone is doing well. Resisting temptations and all. I had WI today. On their scale I was down 3.8lbs this week for a total weight loss of 11.6lbs so far (3 weeks). I'm so excited I designated Saturday nights as wine night when I allow myself a glass (or two). I'm looking forward to that!! :D Hope you ladies have a great weekend and keep losing!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Sherileigh and Burtonbaby! :happydance:

I cheated bad today :rofl: but I was expecting to


----------



## Vickie

meant to also say welcome EternalRose! and ouch sunburn!! hope it's not to bad babyhopes :hugs: I burn very very easily as well


----------



## Squidge

Well done Sherileigh and BurtonBaby.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all!

Another busy one for us here today! Hope you all have a good one :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Seems to be going a bit quiet in here lately :shrug: 

Anyway, just tracking:

B - Cereal - 2.5pts 
D - Chicken Hotpot 4.5pts, WW crisps 1pts
T - Turkey Rashers 1pt, Mash 4pts, Beans 2pts, butter for mash 1pt.

16pts


----------



## Tiff

Its a bit quiet for me because I was totally, utterly, absolutely bad this weekend. :shy: Totally no one else's fault but my own... will be lucky to STS this week. :haha:


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies, may I join? I just started WW a few days ago and it would be great to have some support.


----------



## Tiff

Absolutely! The more the merrier! :dance:


----------



## Squidge

Of course! Welcome Parkgirl :D

Tiff - naughty naughty :lol: 

Says me that ended up with a chinese last night 'cos i felt sorry for myself! Have come down with another cold again! :(


----------



## selina22

Hi girls, well i have my first meeting on thursday at 10.00 am, lol 
and am being sponsored for megans world charity so am hoping for big losses lol
Im dreading my first weigh in because i know i got down to 19st for my wedding havnt weighed since and know i am proberbly back at 20st :blush:


If any of you girls are on facebook can i ask you to search Megan's World Surrey and join the group and LIKE the fanpage please trying to raise awerness of this amazing charity, thanks


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome parkgirl!

Quiet for me because we've been having a "mini-vacation" of sorts doing things within an hour or so of our place :)

Had a bit of a blip today, went to look at shorts because I have none and it's getting hot and didn't fit in the size I thought I would :cry: So I ended up walking out :haha: with no shorts and it's going to be hot tomorrow at the zoo and I'll be kicking myself *sigh*


----------



## RainbowMum

OK 
No more excuses for me, I just ordered a dress for my (future?) SIL's wedding this summer in a size smaller than I am now, the wedding is 3 months from now giving me plenty of time.
I have been bad for a few weeks now but can't wait to get back on the wagon tomorrow!
I want to be 165lb in the summer, which is the target my doctor gave me for a healty BMI of under 25 :) 
I weigh in on Thursdays again like I used to so will see in a few days how far off my target I am!


----------



## Blah11

Right had a crap few days and I'm the same weight as i was last WI :roll: Got 2 days to make it up!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck Rainbow! You can do it :hugs:

:hugs: Blah you can do it!

Off to the zoo with us today so loads of walking which is a good thing considering where we're going for dinner (Chili's :lol:)

I'll be surprised if I lose this week


----------



## Squidge

Well what a shite day foodwise :dohh: 

We decided seen as it was nice to go to Cannon Hall Farm, it was lovely! Had a good walk round, fed the animals then ended up in the cafe having fish, chips, mushy peas and a slice of bread and butter :dohh: :dohh: Then had a subway for tea.....GOD SAKE!!! 

I'm REALLY going to have to work hard tomorrow and wednesday if i want a loss at next WI. I have no idea what's wrong with me...i just can't seem to 'get into it'! :(


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks Vickie...I've just been having one excuse after the other and thanks to that it looks like I have managed to gain 8lbs[I think] back in just a couple of weeks :dohh:
This morning I weighed more than I did the day I left for my Cruise...in February, so I basically wasted 3 months of dieting!

It's been pretty warm here this weekend and I just feel soooo 'flabby', so I really want to do something about that!

Tracking my day:

Porridge w apple(4)
smoothie(banana, juice and pineapple) (3.5)
soup&toast (1.5)
fish, veg and ebly(4.5)
snack(2)
=15.5


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge, Rainbow

I should be around more now! We had such a crazy busy weekend but it was tons of fun. I really fell off the wagon today but I'll get back on tomorrow :) I managed to earn 39 activity points in 3 days :shock:


----------



## Squidge

I've got my Pedometer out today and put it on first thing morning, going to see if i can do 10,000 steps!! This should be fun :haha: 

Anyway, i know it's nearly dinnertime but i'm just about to have some breakfast. Don't really feel like it as i've still got a cold but hey ho, may end up saving a few points...:lol:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

ok....im hiding from you all!!iv done so pants sice my birthday night out!!i just cant seem to get back into it!!......the more i tell myself to stop the more i eat!!
had a look on the scales and iv put on 2lb!!ffs!!
think i might just call this a crazy week an start again on monday!!......not happy with myself!!


----------



## Vickie

did you make your 10,000 steps Squidge?

:hugs: bex

a decent day for me. I'll come in right on points target, which is good considering how bad the last 3 days have been :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

No :blush: 

It was a day in the house yesterday and I only managed 4400! Gonna start using it everyday and try to do 10,000 even if it means going on the wii fit!


----------



## nataliecn

Hey guys!
I'm back - can't say how long for... lol. Clearly I'm not so good at this! 
Gained back 14 lbs, UGH... So now I'm working on getting back down to where I was March 27th, and then getting rid of the rest.
Have had 2 good days - restarted Monday when we met up with Vickie and the family at the zoo, figured a day filled with lots of walking was a great day to start!
So today is day 3. Hoping it goes just as well! 

Hope everyone is doing good with their journey's!


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back Natalie! Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

How long did it take you all to start dropping the weight? I just hit the one week mark and haven't lost anything. Not even a 10th of a pound. I've hit my goal points right on or have been a few under every day. Even been exercising more. I really hope this works.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Nat :hugs: You've been missed!!

I started losing pretty much straight away park girl but I had and still have a lot to lose........

could the exercising be building muscle which is why you've not noticed a loss yet? (since muscle weighs more than fat right?)


----------



## parkgirl

I've been walking more, but I really don't think I've been doing enough to actually be building muscle. I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens next week. Maybe do like Squidge and get a pedometer to track steps as well.


----------



## nataliecn

I started pretty much immediately too. But everyone is different, you may pick up where others slow down!


----------



## RainbowMum

Because I didn't actually eat too badly the weeks prior to my first WW meeting, I only lost 0.5lbs the first week


----------



## Squidge

Parkgirl your supposed to eat all your points everyday hun :hugs: Unless your saving them for a different day for a specific reason :hugs: 

Make sure your having atleast 2ltrs of water a day :)


----------



## broody_mama

Hey! Just to update, I had WI yesterday, I have lost another 1lb and AF is here, so weight loss wasn't as much as I had hoped, but it's still 1lb!! Woop woop!!


----------



## keepsmiling

broody mama 1lb is beter than nothing!
does any1 no how u get points 4 exercise?
xx


----------



## Vickie

well done broody_mama!


----------



## Squidge

Well done BM! 

I'm not going to WI tomorrow, my cars only just been fixed and to be honest, i'm pretty scared about it cutting out whilst i'm driving down there! I'm staying local for the next few days just to make sure it's ok! 

Still, doesn't mean i'm having tomorrow off though! We've been and done a big shop for this week, lots of fruit and menus already planned out so no excuses :)


----------



## parkgirl

That's great broody_mama. And thanks. I didn't think about it until you posted, but af arrived today, so that may have hidden any small weight loss that could have happened this past week. 

Squidge- thanks for reminding me about the water. I need to stay on top of that.


----------



## Squidge

Managed to do 9300 steps today! :happydance:


----------



## nataliecn

Well done BM!
And squidge!!! I have no idea how many steps I take in an average day.. Hmm! 
parkgirl - having AF definitely affects your weigh in! bloat, water retention, etc. I've always had problems during my weeks with AF.


----------



## Vickie

well done Squidge!

Decent day for me here! Hannah ate half my chicken so that saved me a few points :haha:

I weighed this morning and am definitely up at least a pound from this weekend :dohh: hoping to just STS Saturday


----------



## nataliecn

What are some really good snack ideas?? That's where I think I'm going to struggle, especially at work because I work alone a lot, and don't get lunch breaks... So I need something easy, and not too many points! I love nuts, but I can't justify using that many points! :(

Vickie - you've done great, I'm sure you'll be fine come Saturday. I'm curious what I'll be tomorrow. I've got AF this week, so hoping that's part of the reason! But I've been really good again today! :) Lots and LOTS of water, and LOTS and LOTS of fruit and veg!


----------



## nataliecn

Oh, and it means as of tomorrow, you can put my accurate number up! Since obviously I'm not at 30lbs anymore! :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: good luck for tomorrow

hmmm my snacks are popcorn, fibre one bars, watermelon, cheese and crackers/carrots (from that cheese ball recipe I gave you)


----------



## nataliecn

Well, I've weighed in. Down 5.5lbs.
But still up 8 lbs since my lowest March 27th! :(
So I'm at 22.9 altogether.


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: but Nat think of it this way you're down 5.5!! Which you've lost really quickly!! So hopefully the remaining 8 will come off just as quickly!!


----------



## broody_mama

Houmous!! Carrots, peppers, celery all dipped in houmous :D xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

broody_mama said:


> Houmous!! Carrots, peppers, celery all dipped in houmous :D xxx

that's what I had for my dinner as well...houmous, carrots, cucumber and one pitta

Oh, meant to say I am still up by 7lbs :( so my total loss is only 30.5lbs if you want to correct the first post Vickie, I'm going to weigh in 'kg' tomorrow morning to update my ticker as well :(
So that means I have 18.5lbs to lose before the end of the summer


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow you can do it!!


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi everyone

JUst looking at the weight losses there, WOW some are huge! Well done everyone.

Well I had weigh in last THursday and lost 1.5lb and then weigh in again tonight and lost 3!!

JUst missed out on a free hair cut though, A hairdresser at one of the "designer ones" came to WW meeting one week saying whoever loses the most weight in a month would get a voucher for a free hairdo. I came 2nd but more happy with weight loss so far tbh!

Hope it continues!!xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done! :D


----------



## Tiff

WI this morning, down a pound! :wohoo:

Although I'm sure that's because I was SO sick yesterday. Both P and I had some sort of gastro thing and neither of us could stomach anything aside from a few saltines and a skinny cow ice cream sandwich ( :dohh: )

I was up 2lbs before that. Not sure how it'll pan out for this week as I didn't really lose properly. :shrug:

So 22lbs total to date!


----------



## Vickie

well done on the loss! Hopefully it won't affect next week :hugs:

You feeling any better?


----------



## Tiff

I'm feeling MUCH better today! Still a bit off but nothing to what we were feeling like yesterday. Gawd, that was awful!!!!! 

Neither of us have had food poisoning so I don't know if that was what we had, but yikes!!! Definitely not fun!


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Tiff! 

I managed 10, 508 steps yesterday :D 

Not sure i'll get anywhere near that today as it's a day inside doing housework :sick: :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Tiff!

well - another day down, and did really great. I cheated and got on the scale again today.. and I'm down another 1.4lbs.. but I'm not counting that as I'm sure it'll change, possbily even go up by the time my next weigh in rolls around. I can definitely say I feel better when eating healthy, but emotionally, food is just so rewarding! LOL.


----------



## Tiff

I hear you Nat. During the 3 weeks between finding out about my FIL, the wake, the funeral and then the interment all I wanted to do was eat, eat eat. :nope: Its a vicious cycle though, I'd feel great while eating but then as soon as I was done I'd really beat myself up over it all and be so sad that I overate.

Ugh. I need to find something good for me that tastes as good as a bag of chips and Philly Cream Cheese Onion dip do! :haha:


----------



## cooney

Just weighed in for this month and lost 14 lbs. That makes 74 total. I'm really excited!


----------



## Vickie

well done Cooney!

Try that cheese ball recipe Tiff you won't be disappointed!


----------



## nataliecn

Tiff - for the dip - onion soup mix (no points) and fat free sour cream (no name from no frills) is like 0pts! As for the chips... not sure there! LOL


----------



## fairydreams

could I jump on here please? started ww this week and was doing fine until today, had lunch out with the mother and eating out with the husband in the evening equalled an extremely calorific day! still hoping for a loss next week as I am gonna work my butt off over the weekend!:thumbup:

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Cooney! 

Welcome FD :D

Crap day for me, we ended up at Pizza hut :(


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Fairydreams!


----------



## Vickie

w/i for me tomorrow! I did weigh yesterday and was down half a pound but was up a pound the day before that so who knows what will happen :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Fingers and toes crossed! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

STS for me this week :rofl: For some reason I thought that I was at 207.5 but I'm at 207 so didn't lose anything. Ah well at least I didn't gain :D


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies well done on the losses, vickie sts is def better than gaining im sure you will twice the amount next week :hugs:

after a very frustrating week of walking and dieting i lost 5lbs :wacko: still in shock


----------



## Vickie

well done babyhopes! :happydance:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Good job Vickie for STS. Better than a gain! I WI in an hour, I'm so nervous. This has been a crappy week for me, I've stayed under my points, worked out a good workout 6 times, and havent had any major loss.. :( ... (I weigh myserlf at home everyday too) I'll update when I get home, great job ladies!! :)


----------



## parkgirl

Well done on all the weight loss ladies!! 

Welcome fairydreams! I started WW just over a week ago, so I'm new as well. 

I'm having a hard time this weekend. DH and I have been out of town for the past few days and won't return home until Monday. Much harder when your food choices are limited and you are eating out a lot. I'll be glad to be back home and back on a schedule.


----------



## Vickie

^could be gaining muscle mass? Are you measuring? You could be losing inches but since muscle weighs more than fat maybe that is it?


----------



## shortie58

Hi guys I havent done well atall this week as have put on 3lbs :wacko:, but I was expecting it after my awful weekend last week and the bad week it has continued onto. Never mind will get back on it, good luck to everyone else this week


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: Shortie 

Well done Vickie & babyhopes. 

I've got 5.5pts left for tea seen as i've just used 4pts on some crisps - stupid OH buying them!!! :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Parkgirl and shortie! good luck getting back on

:lol: Squidge I think I'd throw out all the bad stuff your DH brings in as soon as he does it, maybe he'll stop buying it!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i put on 2 lb !!
doh!!!ne mind....im starting again on monday!!


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for starting again on Monday. 

I've not been too bad but still 5.5pts over! :( I'll cut down a bit tomorrow and go on the treadmill to hopefully make it up. 

B - Beans on Toast 
D - Chicken Hotpot, fresh strawberries in a meringue nest with WW yoghurt 
T - Spag Bol (home-made)
S - Them stupid bloody crisps! :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

going out on a limb here and posting a pic of my weight loss (hopefully you can kinda see it)

first is me in October and the second was taken on Monday
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC00116.JPG
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 26









tn_DSC03367.JPG
File size: 33 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Tiff

Can definitely see the loss! Well done hunny!!! :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Can definitely tell Vickie, well done :)


----------



## Vickie

how's everyone's day? I think it will a good one here, we're having stir fry for dinner which is generally low points, about to tally up my day now


----------



## parkgirl

You look great Vickie! I can definitely tell the difference.

I'm trying to be careful today since I know we are having pizza tonight. Making it at home, so that's a bit better.


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone! Still have a long ways to go to be at a healthy BMI but I'm getting there :thumbup:

Homemade pizza sounds good!


----------



## Squidge

I've had a good day :D 

B - WW Yoghurt 0.5pts
D - Jacket Potato 4.5pts, WW tuna 1pt, lettuce 0pts & a bit of butter 1pt. 
T - Sausages 3.5pts, Mash 4pts, Fried Onions 0pts, Garden Peas & Gravy 1.5pts. 

16/19pts :D

We're taking Madison to the seaside tomorrow for the first time :cloud9: so i'm going to treat myself to a small portion of fish & chips (they're the best!!). I'm going to wear my pedometer too so i know how many steps i've done. Hopefully i'll do a fair few seen as i'm going to be walking round the market and along the seafront etc


----------



## Vickie

enjoy your day at the beach!

:)

doing well today, 3.5 points left but haven't had dessert yet ;)


----------



## nataliecn

Not a good day here. :( NO suprise for me though. Few good days, few bad. Havetold myself I HAVE to be good tomorrow. Should be ok though because I'll be at work with my healthy boss! LOL


----------



## Vickie

You can do it!! get back on tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Great job this weekend ladies! Vickie you look fantastic!!! I bet you feel great already too huh?! Soo... I ended up losing 3.2lbs this week! I didn't realize what a gradual loss I had this past week. It made me realize this really is a process, nothing overnight. Total after WI was 14.8lbs down in 4 weeks! This morning I was also down another 1.6lbs but I'll wait to update weight any further untill next WI. 
I'm super excited because one of my shortish term goals has been to get down 30lbs before we go on vacation on July 4 (were going on a cruise to Mexico for a week) and I am feeling more confident that I can make that goal! And if I do I get to splurge on a new Juicy Couture swimsuit for myself! :D 
Thanks for the added support ladies, I dont think I could be doing any of this alone.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey everyone, not been on for a while!! Lost 2.5 lbs this week so im back to my original overall weightloss of 19 lbs!!! Was doing sooooo well this week but my sisters came to stay for the weekend so we been snacking on choc and junk fod most of the time!!!! Going to have a really good 2 days before weight in on tuesday!!! and fingers croessed for some weight loss!!!! 

Glad to know ur all doing well and Vickie you look FAB!!!! 

xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Great job on all the weight loss, ladies! I'm glad I don't weigh in until Wednesday, had way too much food last night. Visiting my parents and my mom made pizza. I had two large slices and strawberry shortcake for dessert. 

Back on track today.


----------



## Vickie

well done Burtonbaby and Panda on the losses! :happydance:

It really is a gradual process but you can do it!!!!

and thanks for the comments :blush: I do already feel better :)


----------



## nataliecn

Vickie,you need to post a better picture! They'll see an even bigger difference!!!!! lol!

Well, so far so good today- mind you it's not even 9am! but still! Planned out what I'm going to be eating today. So hoping that helps!

Have changed my weigh in day to Saturday. Originally was Thursday so that I could indulge for Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice!!!But they're all repeats now, so I think Saturday is better since we do more Saturday's and it means I'm less likely to "cheat" more through the week! Hoping I have a better loss this week with the 2 extra days...


----------



## Vickie

^those were the best I had :rofl: I avoided the camera like the plague before I started WW

Saturday's work best for me since we tend to be out on the weekend


----------



## Tiff

Good luck Nat!!! :hugs: You can do it!

Great on all the losses!

I have been doing okay-ish? I've been stuck out at my Mom's for the past two days and all she wants to do is eat pasta and whatnot. :( But, hopefully can get some exercise in and whatnot!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Good job for planning for the day Natalie! It helps SO much to know what you are going to eat throughout the day and actually eat it. It helps me to not make impulse unhealthy decisions, which I previously did ALL the time!


----------



## Vickie

yep we definitely have to plan, I've also rid the house of most of the bad stuff which has helped a lot


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies about an hour til weigh in ill come bak n update u all xx
lets hope i have sum gd news x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

yay i lost 1.5lb xx


----------



## Vickie

well done keepsmiling! :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks, the other 2 i go with,, 1 stayed the same and the other put on 4.5 so think i did very well considerin lol x


----------



## Squidge

Well done BB, Panda & keepsmiling :) 

I had fish & chips at the seaside today and to be honest, they weren't worth the points at all so i'm very dissapointed :( I can feel :witch: on her bloody way too :(


----------



## Vickie

^I am finding that now with foods that I used to love I'll really really want it, than have it and think it wasn't worth it


----------



## Panda_Ally

I had a pack of chocolate buttons this morning and felt full all day!!! I think i ate enough over the weekend for several days!!!! lol!!


----------



## Squidge

I've walked over 10,000 steps today too :D


----------



## xxx bex xxx

pizza....wine....lager....yorkshire puddins...gravy....roast potatoes.....mash....
yup....iv gone over my points!!lol!!
but we just had good news bout my hubby and his work!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Squidge said:


> I've walked over 10,000 steps today too :D

Woo good for you!!! 

I always wear mine but it either falls off or resets itself half way through the day! xx


----------



## Vickie

well done Squidge on the steps!! I'm kind of interested to know how many I take in a day now....

sounds like good news Bex! :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

^^^ I always take less than i think i do, i only get to around 5000. 10000 is more than you think it is!!


----------



## parkgirl

Great job on the 10000 steps!! 

I ate cold pizza for lunch so I mowed the lawn when I got home. I need to get back to a healthy diet tomorrow for my WI on Wednesday.


----------



## nataliecn

Well, did good today!

Yogurt and banana for breakfast.
Big garden salad for lunch.
Strawberries and blueberries for a snack.
Smart one meal for dinner.
and now munching on popcorn!


----------



## Vickie

well done Nat!!! Keep up the good work :D


----------



## nataliecn

Thanks!
I came home to Andrew eating a blizzard from DQ, and my MIL eating a happy meal and a mcflurry!!!


----------



## Vickie

:wacko: I hope you let Andrew have it for that one! :rofl: I would kill Stan if he had that stuff around me


----------



## nataliecn

I can't make everyone else suffer cause I let myself go though! Plus, I didn't need it! :) I didn't even ask for a BITE.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Your so much nicer than me!


----------



## nataliecn

maybe at the moment?? lol.
Afterall, I am the one that wanted to slap his sunburn! hahahah!


----------



## parkgirl

My DH also eats things around me that make me crazy. I LOVE sweets. Very hard for me to say no to something sweet and I really need to keep them out of the house.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I've had a banana for breakfast and now im off to the gym!! I hope the scales wont show what a fab weekend i've had to bad tonight!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh and i got my pedometer out (inspired by squidge :flower:) I start doing 12 hours shifts on thursday and i walk there and back... half hour each way! I would love to see how many steps i do!!


----------



## nataliecn

Morning Girls!
Good luck tonight Panda!!


----------



## Tiff

Good luck with the WI!!!!

Breakfast this morning was 2 slices of WW bread, 3tbsp Egg Creations and a tbsp of salsa made into a sandwich. Tasty, and filling! :mrgreen:

Going to try and keep on the bandwagon today.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI Panda!! :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Sounds yummy! I was going to go for a walk.. and I got us dressed and downstairs, and it started raining? Go figure! lol


----------



## RainbowMum

Tiff said:



> Breakfast this morning was 2 slices of WW bread, 3tbsp Egg Creations and a tbsp of salsa made into a sandwich. Tasty, and filling! :mrgreen:
> 
> Going to try and keep on the bandwagon today.

That's what I have for lunch all the time...spinach and eggwhites on toast spread with ketchup :) 
So yummy!

Well I did okay today until I had a biscuit/cookie 
It was one of these:
https://www.mrscrimbles.com/macaroons.htm
the chocolate ones :dohh:

*******
breakfast: cereal bar(1) plus milkshake made with milk, banana and a sachet of hot chocolate powder(3) (4 total)
snack(ha) marshmallows and a coconut macaroon(6)
lunch: soup and a crumpet(1.5)
=11.5 already


----------



## Vickie

is it raining there? nice and sunny here :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

its horrible here, its drizzling!! Grr! Its meant to be JUNE!!! 

I think i pushed myself a it to much at the gym cos i felt my calf muscle go while i was on the cross rainer so had to stretch and then limp back to my car! :dohh:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Oh had a sneaky peek on the scales at the gym and its not looking good for this week... 3 or 4 on i'd say!!! :dohh: :nope:


----------



## nataliecn

how is everyone with their water???


----------



## Tiff

Between water and Diet Sprite I think I'm good. I try that first when I'm feeling peckish. :haha: Just in case its thirst instead of hunger. And cuz I'm cheap with my points when I'm actually following The Plan that is... :shy:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for WI tonight, Panda. :) 

I'm not doing so well today, i blame xxx_bex_xxx! :haha: I'm over points again :(


----------



## nataliecn

me too! lol. i can't bear using points on a drink.. lol.


----------



## nataliecn

Well - I'm down 2 bra sizes. Why does it always come of the boobies fastest? Why couldn't I be down more in the belly??


----------



## Panda_Ally

Weigh in went bad!! 1 1/2 on!!!! :grr: 

I had a little rant at the leader too :blush: 

Shes put me on 20 points a day and wants to see my tracking next week too so she can see if she can sus when im going rong!! 

So...:shrug:


----------



## nataliecn

That's not too bad Panda! Less than you thought earlier today!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today...

banana 1.5 
Flapjack 7 (i think this is where im going wrong) :dohh:
Quiche 7
Potatos 1.5 
Salad 0 

Total for the day 17 ponts... and im hungr so i needsome sort of dinner! 

This is all going wrong!!!


----------



## Squidge

Panda....her wanting to see your tracker isn't good - she'll see all the bad stuff you've eaten and be like 'you should be swapping such and such for fruit and veg' :haha: 

If i don't buck my ideas up my leader will be asking to see mine too :dohh: 

1.5lb isn't too bad though! Good luck for this week :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Whats a flapjack?

What about some more salad? 
Yogurt?


----------



## Vickie

think it's a pancake Nat? :shrug: that's what we'd call it in Texas at least :haha:

I'm good with water, it's generally all I drink now. Detest spending points on drinks :lol:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> Good luck for WI tonight, Panda. :)
> 
> I'm not doing so well today, i blame xxx_bex_xxx! :haha: I'm over points again :(

thought id take a peek on here to see what you had to say for yourself young lady!!:trouble: :haha:
now,just cos i had a mc donalds and text you to say i had done so,doesn't mean you can go and have one:pizza: :haha:
and whats this i hear about the flinging of the gherkins?!! thats the most nutritional part of the burger!! :sick: they are pretty gross!! :haha:

think i need a good kick up the backside......i just cant get into it!:ignore:
but it is the school holidays and my 8 year old wants to eat junk all week...and im kinda helpin her with her goal...oh dear!!!:blush:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: so who's going to get to your goal quicker?


----------



## Panda_Ally

nataliecn said:


> Whats a flapjack?
> 
> What about some more salad?
> Yogurt?

Haha the atlantic divides us again!! 

Its oats stuck together with honey and syrup usually with choc chip of sultanas in it... totally scrummy!!! 

I cant believe you dont have them!!!


----------



## Squidge

Neither of us at this rate....:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

that's definitely not what I'd consider a flapjack :rofl:


----------



## fairydreams

going to weigh-in tomorrow morning as busy in the afternoon and know i will be too flaked come the evening, not looking forward to it, need to get back on track as i was doing really well to start off with and then just completely nosedived the last few days; had a lot of outings to contend with though and didnt exactly make wise eating out choices. oh well onwards and upwards i suppose!

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your W/I tomorrow fairydreams!


----------



## Panda_Ally

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flapjack


----------



## Panda_Ally

Good luck with the WI fairy dreams.

Just made myself a potato salad with 0 point dressing so that was 1.5 point so go enough left over for a yoghurt a bit later!!


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Vickie said:


> :rofl: so who's going to get to your goal quicker?

depends...i mean...if we change the rules a little.....and see if instead of getting down to 10st,we aim for getting up to 12 st......

i reckon i could be in with a chance!!:haha:


----------



## RainbowMum

Mmmmmh, flapjacks ;-)

well my day went ok, despite the stupid 5-point macaroon

banana/choccy milk and cereal bar(4)
macaroon and marshmallows(6)
soup and crumpet(1.5)
stir fry(5)
ww crisps(1)
liquorice bar(1.5)
=19


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: so who's going to get to your goal quicker?
> 
> depends...i mean...if we change the rules a little.....and see if instead of getting down to 10st,we aim for getting up to 12 st......
> 
> i reckon i could be in with a chance!!:haha:Click to expand...

I'd definitely win that one! :haha: 

Infact, going by WI on Thursday AM i may already be there :dohh: 

GOD DAMN YOU AND YOUR MCDONALDS KIRKY!!! :hissy: :hissy: 


:p :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: You two and your McDonalds. I worked there a few summers and can say I'm not fond of the place :rofl: guess that's a good thing


----------



## nataliecn

Hmm.. Reminds me sorta of a granola bar, but more fattening I presume? LOL!

Well - have done good today! :) Still have 6.5 points left. Might share a bag of popcorn with my OH.. Need to keep this motivation! LOL. I really hope switching my weigh in to Saturday mornings helps!!!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: for another good day! 

I surprisingly had a good one to, I thought Hannah's fall would totally make me eat (emotional eating, I was quite upset for several hours) but I resisted :wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

Good job Vickie!!! I probably wouldn't have done so good!!! LOL. 
I did resist this choccie desert my mom offered me though! She forgets I'm dieting - unless ofcourse I'm trying to cheat without her offering?! :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

I've had a day before WI this morning and i'm up 1lb :( My own fault though! Plus, :witch: is definitely on her way! :argh:


----------



## proud mummy

Hi all,

Im joining you on saturday after going to a meeting.

I have done cambridge for 12 weeks and lost 4 stone..i only have a stone and a half to go to target so going to do it through weight watchers as im fed up of not eating.

I want 2 be at target by my birthday 21st sept, if I stick at it is that enough time 2 lose a stone and a half?

Weight watchers is new to me so will be on here quite alot asking for advice.

Seems like you are all doing well with it. Have read some interesting recipes that I would love to try.

Has anyone got any weight watchers cookbooks? As Il be cooking for myself my husband and our 2 children Im looking for a family friendly cookbook to follow if anyone can recommend any.

Louise x


----------



## Squidge

Welcome PM! :) 

If your only wanting to lose 1.5st by Sept that's more than enough time. They average between 1-2lb a week, however, if you've never done it before you tend to lose more quickly although it does tend to slow down after a couple of weeks... 

I've got 2 cookbooks but can't remember what there called - i'll have a search for them. If you sign up to the weight watchers board they tend to do recipe swaps etc on there.

Good luck!


----------



## proud mummy

Squidge said:


> Welcome PM! :)
> 
> If your only wanting to lose 1.5st by Sept that's more than enough time. They average between 1-2lb a week, however, if you've never done it before you tend to lose more quickly although it does tend to slow down after a couple of weeks...
> 
> I've got 2 cookbooks but can't remember what there called - i'll have a search for them. If you sign up to the weight watchers board they tend to do recipe swaps etc on there.
> 
> Good luck!

Thank you. il take a look at the board thanks 4 the tip :thumbup:


----------



## nataliecn

Squidge - :hugs:

Welcome proud mummy!


----------



## proud mummy

Thank you.

Sorry I have more questions.

When you go to your first meeting what usually happens? I have a voucher for free registration and free meeting. 

Do you get a pack which explains everything? Do you get a points book or have to buy one.

Also I saw on the website that you can buy the points calculator etc. What has anyone bought? Do you find it helpful. What will I need to buy at my meeting?


----------



## Squidge

I jumped straight in and bought the monthly pass (works out cheaper) but if you've got the voucher for free reg and free meeting, i don't think you've got to pay anything the first time but obviously the week after you will. I'd take some money just incase though.

I'm not sure about getting a pack but you'll get a folder (i think) that explains stuff and you'll get a paper calc sort of thing, not very easy to use to be honest. Although, if you do stay to the meeting after (which they advise you to do) they usually take the time after to speak to the newbies and explain how to do it and whatnot. 

I bought a starter pack which contains a journal to track everything you've eaten, eating out guide so you can eat out and it'll tell you the points for most places and also a shopping guide. I also bought the pocket calculator and it's a godsend! I take it everywhere....even shopping so i can work out points in the supermarket then if it's too high, i don't have to buy it and can go for a lower option. I _think _all electrical items have gone down to half price this week so you maybe in luck! You'd need a decent pair of scales to weigh your food out, doesn't have to be the WW ones. I don't have those but have been considering some!


----------



## proud mummy

Thank you. Il make sure I take abit of money with me then and if things are half price il get em. My bathroom scales are rubbish they are half a stone out so may have to invest in some.

Will def by the calculator then. and maybe the starter pack :blush:


----------



## RainbowMum

so far my day is going ok...just that bit of cheesetoast was completely un-neccessary

cereal bar(1)
choc milk and toast(5)
cheese toast(2)
soup & crumpet(1.5)
=9.5

dinner will be rice, quorn and loads of veggies in tomato, so should be low point. I weighed myself this morning and was down 3lbs from last Thursday which is surprising as I had a rubbish weekend, guess I'll see tomorrow morning


----------



## Squidge

If your going to the meetings don't buy any home scales- you get into the habit of jumping on them a few times a day and it completely upsets you when it shows your not doing well :haha: Well, does me anyway! I wish i'd not got mine. 

I meant kitchen scales to weigh your food out :)


----------



## parkgirl

Welcome Proud Mommy! 

Had my WI today and I've lost 2 lbs. Woo Hoo! I'm just so very excited that it's working, even after being out of town all weekend. 

Doing well today.

Whole wheat English muffin with egg whites, peppers, onions and tomatoes. 2 pts.
Apple 1 pt.

veggie burger with WW cheese, mustard, tomato, and a salad with LF dressing. 5.5 points.

Snack of carrots. 0 points.

I still have 11.5 points left for dinner and another snack.


----------



## proud mummy

thank you. Well done thats a great loss!! x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Proud mummy! 

U get a folder for free which included basics points for popular food and a table to work out points. if you buy a monthly pass you get a free welcome pack which has a book off all the foods you could ever think of and there points values!! 

If you wait for your monthly pass to come thruoght the mail you should get a money off voucher for a calculator.. so worth getting! xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for the day 

banana 1.5 
Cereal Bar 1.5 
Pate 2 
toast 3 

so total was 8 points just after lunch.... going well.... then :(

I took Holly with a friend to a resturant with soft play centre attached, we didnt really want to eat just wanted to use the soft play so we ordered some nachos to share while she played... I just looked on the website for the nutritional information and 
Nacho for 2 are 991 calories PER SERVING! so thats half of them with 23g of saturated fat!!!! EEK!!! 
So they were 20 points just on there own :dohh: 

Therefore:

Today = Fail!!!


----------



## Blah11

hey guys I've been off WW rly :blush: weighed in this morning and I STS so not too bad but im a bit angry with myself for having a break. I could have lost a few more lbs.. nevermind.


----------



## Squidge

Least you managed to STS, Blah! :)

Well done parkgirl :)

WI for me tomorrow - whatever the outcome is i'll take it on the chins :haha: and start all over again!!


----------



## fairydreams

sorry its just quick, WI went okay, started AF so was expecting a big fat gain along with all the pigging out i did over bank holiday! lol....turned out i have stayed the same so heres to losing a few pounds next week now i have stocked up on fruit and vegetables.

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## Vickie

well done parkgirl! :happydance:

:hugs: fairy nothing wrong with STS, better than gaining right ;)

:hugs: blah was wondering where you'd gone off to

and :hi: to the newbies, I'll try to get through some of the questions later, been such a hectic day so I apologize if I've missed anything/anyone :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

it was so warm here today so hard to keep motivated to go out or even eat! i find it hard to eat in this heat.. i managed a 3 hour walk i made my self walk to town and back :D


----------



## Squidge

Well done on STS fairy! 

Babyhopes...3hrs? Jeez, bet your knackered....:lol:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah and very burnt :(


----------



## Squidge

:hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Well.. did good today too!
Lots of fruit and veg. No junk! Not over points. so a success!!!


----------



## proud mummy

hey all,

Need to do a food shop later. Cant join weight watchers until Saturday when I can get to a meeting. Is there anything in particular I should be buying? Think I might just do a little shop to get me through until I get to the meeting and see the sort of meals I will want to cook next week. :blush:


----------



## nataliecn

I'd say lots of fruit and veggies. And filling foods - anything with lots of fibre is usually good as far as WW is concerned!!!


----------



## nataliecn

Jumped on the scale this morning from habit - down 3 pounds! Pretty good considering I didn't do to well Fri-Sun! LOL. But, I will wait til Saturday to see if it goes up or down. Fingers crossed I get a better number! LOL. But not likely cause 3 is pretty darn good!

Hope everyone has a good day! :)


----------



## Squidge

looking good, Nat! :D 

Gained 1lb at WI this morning, not too bad considering what i've eaten this week and :witch: is here! 

Set a little goal with my leader to try and lose 2.5lbs by next weigh in :thumbup: I've bought the WW scales and a new pedometer today :D Also picked a WW calc up for xxx_bex_xxx so she can do it properly with no cheating :haha:


----------



## nataliecn

The darn witch!!! grrr!!


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 4lbs :) [of what I have gained in the last couple of weeks, but a loss is a loss :) ]
So, now I'm back at 34.5lbs total. 

Did okay so far
cereal bar, choc milk and toast(6)
dried apricots and half a 'rich tea' biscuit(2.5)
soup& 2 crumpets(3)
=11.5 so far


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done Rainbow and good job Nat! Good luck for WI Saturday. I had a sneaky one today and was down 2 pounds but we'll see :)

:hugs: Squidge you can do it!! Just stay away from McDonald's and Pizza Hut :winkwink:

Proudmummy: Fruits, veg, whole wheat foods (pasta/bread etc.), as little processed food as possible, lean meats (chicken, turkey etc.), reduced fat cheeses etc.

A good rule of thumb is to shop the outside aisles of the market (at least here :lol:) because it's where they keep the non-processed foods :)


----------



## Squidge

I blame it all on bex :haha: 

Well done Rainbow!


----------



## Blah11

Vickie said:


> well done parkgirl! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: fairy nothing wrong with STS, better than gaining right ;)
> 
> :hugs: blah was wondering where you'd gone off to
> 
> and :hi: to the newbies, I'll try to get through some of the questions later, been such a hectic day so I apologize if I've missed anything/anyone :hugs:

I feel so guilty posting in here when I've been bad food wise :( Anyway I have loads of celebrity slim shakes leftover from before Christmas and they cost £40 a week and I have 2 weeks worth so not wasting them.. Anyway im having 2 CS meals a day and a w.w ready meal for dinner.. so healthy! Will only be for a couple of weeks then I'll be 100% back to WW.


----------



## Blah11

Well done everyone and GL to those with WIs coming up. I don't WI til next Tues.


----------



## keepsmiling

im really thinkin bout goin on cambridge deit for a few weeks cos i neeed to lose 10.5 lb to be able to go bak n c fs!!
xx


----------



## RainbowMum

so, my day:
cereal bar, milk shake and toast(6)
apricots(2.5)
soup&crumpets(3)
4 kiddy animal biscuits=40kcal(1)
ravioli stolen from kiddy dinner(2)
rice, veg, quorn(5.5)
choc pudding(2.5)
=22.5

I was hungry today!


----------



## Blah11

Crap, just had a burger on a roll and me and OH shared a box of chocs :dohh: bad day! I was sooo good before dinner time too :(


----------



## parkgirl

Great job to all who have lost weight. :happydance: 

so far today:

whole wheat muffin with egg whites (2)
zucchini with brown rice (3)
apple (1)
carrots (0)
low fat popcorn (1)
spinach with just a touch of dressing (1)

I need to plan out dinner. I still have 11 points, so I might have a bit of pasta.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

Squidge said:


> looking good, Nat! :D
> 
> Gained 1lb at WI this morning, not too bad considering what i've eaten this week and :witch: is here!
> 
> Set a little goal with my leader to try and lose 2.5lbs by next weigh in :thumbup: I've bought the WW scales and a new pedometer today :D Also picked a WW calc up for xxx_bex_xxx so she can do it properly with no cheating :haha:

iv got you some jacket potatoes for the bbq and some salad....have stocked up on evian for you too. :winkwink::winkwink: .... no burgers or alcohol for you young lady :nope:
:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> looking good, Nat! :D
> 
> Gained 1lb at WI this morning, not too bad considering what i've eaten this week and :witch: is here!
> 
> Set a little goal with my leader to try and lose 2.5lbs by next weigh in :thumbup: I've bought the WW scales and a new pedometer today :D Also picked a WW calc up for xxx_bex_xxx so she can do it properly with no cheating :haha:
> 
> iv got you some jacket potatoes for the bbq and some salad....have stocked up on evian for you too. :winkwink::winkwink: .... no burgers or alcohol for you young lady :nope:
> :haha: :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: 

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

sqqquuuiiidddgggeeee.........are you not supposed to be good at makin cup cakes?!!!!
mmmmmmmm cup cakes at a bbq.......for all the other guests of course!!not me.....ill be in the corner eatin jacket tatties an salad wi you hun!!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl:


----------



## parkgirl

Now I want a cupcake. :blush: Instead, I am going to go to a gardening class tonight and figure out how to keep the birds from eating all of my lovely strawberries.


----------



## Vickie

wrong thread :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Rainbow!! :happydance:

Another good day here! Lots of water, lots of fruit and veg, no cheats! Woo!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Good luck with WI tomorrow Nat.

I've had a few sneaky WI's this week and do think I've lost so here's hoping to going down tomorrow!!


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm having a lovely relaxing day, had a pedicure, then a facial...and now I'm off to go shopping and buy some Tshirts since I basically sold everything I own on ebay ;-)

so far I've had
porridge(5)
soup&crumpets(3)
fibre plus choc bar(2)
=10

I think I'm going to have a Peri peri Chicken Sandwich at Burger King Tonight, so that will be 4.5 Points, no fries with it though!!


----------



## Vickie

4.5 for a chicken sandwich isn't to bad!


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> 4.5 for a chicken sandwich isn't to bad!

I agree :) At least I will 'feel like' I'm actually eating at a fast food place without the 'naughtiness' ha. I always eat the fries and then regret them.
It's a pretty posh Mall, so that's the only fast food place inside...and it's hidden in the corner as well.


----------



## RainbowMum

RainbowMum said:


> At least I will 'feel like' I'm actually eating at a fast food place without the 'naughtiness' ha. I always eat the fries and then regret them.

Famous last words *ha* I got the fries(since they didn't have any salads) and ate almost all of them, so my dinner was 10 Points, which still had me within my points even after having some choc jello pudding, so it's all good


----------



## Vickie

you stayed within your points and that's what matters :thumbup:


----------



## parkgirl

Today is going well. We have a dinner party to go to tonight, so I'm trying to leave a few points for that.

Egg whites with tomatoes and green chilies (1)
English muffin (2)
strawberries and blueberries (1)
Zucchini with brown rice (3)
Salad with light dressing (1)
half a WW lemon cake (.5)


It's already late afternoon, so I am sure I can make it until dinner without using up any more points.


----------



## Vickie

parkgirl what part of the States are you in? I grew up in Texas :D


----------



## parkgirl

I live in Missouri. Been to Texas several times...beautiful.


----------



## Vickie

Oh I've been to MO a few times myself :D Had a sister who lived in Arkansas for a number of years, beautiful country

I grew up in the Texas Panhandle so it's very flat and semi-arid so not one of the prettier parts of Texas :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl: Vickie - MO is a state, not a country you silly girl! LOL.. Us Canadians are supposed to screw up stuff relating to the states! haha!

Anyways, another good day here. Way under my points.

Tried those PB cups you sent me Vickie.. uh... YUM!! Where have they been all my life?? :rofl:

And we tried the roasted fingerling potatoes, but used regular potatoes - and we are finished all our dinner, and still waiting for the potatoes... LOL. So I guess the fingerling part is the key?

Good luck tomorrow for you too Vickie - and whoever else is WI'ing tomorrow! Not sure who else has a Saturday weigh in... I was up 0.1 this morning from yesterday, so I'm not sure how tomorrow will pan out!


----------



## Vickie

Nat :haha: You're funny I meant country as in the countryside there is beautiful not that it's a country of it's own :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

We usually use the mini potatoes and I cut them into wedges, works well for us

good luck with WI! You never know!!

hmm might have Stan make some PB cups :haha: He owes me


----------



## nataliecn

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure!!!


----------



## Vickie

I did :rofl: maybe it's a regional thing


----------



## nataliecn

Well, I used regular baking potatoes, and cut them up to a size between fry and wedge, and didn't work in the 30 minutes! but now I know for next time! Once they were cooked they were really nice! It just took forever to get there!!! hahah!!


----------



## Squidge

I'm back on the wagon again now! :haha:

Had a great night at xxx_bex_xxx's BBQ but i'm so ready to get back into it :lol: Feel really bloated :lol:


----------



## shortie58

Morning everyone, I am pleased to say I managed to lose a pound this week :thumbup:, have absoulutly no idea how but managed it all the same. Am off on my cruise next week so wont weigh in for a couple of weeks now.

Good luck to everyone else speak to you when I get back 

Lesley


----------



## Squidge

Well done Shortie!


----------



## Kimboowee

Im back again! I've been kicked off cd tho lol but I need to stick to this otherwise I'll undo my hard work =]


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back!


----------



## Tiff

Great job on the losses! Welcome back as well! :hugs:

Down 1.5lbs this week, super happy about it! I'm now 8.5lbs away from my goal! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

Well done Lesley and Tiff!! So close to goal now :wohoo:

:hi: Welcome back Kim! And keep the momentum going Squidge!!

3 pounds gone for me today! :yipee:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie & Tiff!


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Vickie and Tiff!


----------



## parkgirl

Wow! Everyone is doing such a wonderful job :happydance: Keep up the good work. 

I went to a fair today and was able to keep from eating funnel cake. One of my favorite things. There must have been 10 different stalls selling it, but I kept walking past. I think I'm going to treat myself to a scoop of low fat chocolate ice cream tonight.


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Shorty, Tiff and Vickie!
I'm down 4.3 this week - still not where I was in March, but close!
Did good all day, until dinner - we had pizza hut, but booooy was it good! Back to being good tomorrow I hope! LOL!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya i didnt wanna join back on here till i had actaually STUCK to my weight watchers for nearly a week! and im LOVING the results ive lost *4lbs* since tuesday! :happydance:

Can any one give me ideas on yummmy foods for low points? + dinner and lunch ideas :) x


----------



## parkgirl

HannahGraceee- Great job on the 4lbs!!! I'm still new to this, but what is helping me in the snack area...

Lots of fresh fruits and veggies already cut up and in portion sizes in the fridge. Strawberries with a little Splenda on them do the trick for my sweets cravings. 

I'm still trying to work out low points (but good) lunches and dinners, so if anyone else has some ideas, I'd love to know as well. 


This weekend has been a good one. I've been right on with the points and have gone on several walks with the dog. I don't really feel like I've lost anything, but I don't WI until Wednesday.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunnny :) I love weight wacthers, cos i had PIZZA and CHIPS and still well within my points, fed my fat craving and still lost!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Hannah!


----------



## claire1978

Tiff said:


> Great job on the losses! Welcome back as well! :hugs:
> 
> Down 1.5lbs this week, super happy about it! I'm now 8.5lbs away from my goal! :dance:

we are very similar, i lost 1.5lb this week too and got another 7.5lb to go

i forgot to update yesterday


----------



## keepsmiling

i just had a cheeky wi b4 tomorrow and it looks like iv lost 1 so far lol x


----------



## Vickie

well done Hannah!! and well done Nat!! :happydance:

good luck with WI tomorrow keepsmiling :D


----------



## Vickie

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya i didnt wanna join back on here till i had actaually STUCK to my weight watchers for nearly a week! and im LOVING the results ive lost *4lbs* since tuesday! :happydance:
> 
> Can any one give me ideas on yummmy foods for low points? + dinner and lunch ideas :) x

Lunch I usually have a sandwich with the WW bread, cheese and ham and it's 4 points, plus some salad or fruit. 

For snacks I have airpopped popcorn and I use the Pam butter spray on it. It's not very high in points at all and very filling. or I eat cheese and crackers or cheese and veggies (carrot sticks etc.)

I have a pretty good cheese ball recipe, low in points if you'd like it I can get it for you once the kid is happy :lol:


----------



## keepsmiling

i just try n snack on fruit veg if im hungry, i also make a big bowl of pasta salad so if im hungy i just get some of that, verry nice
i cnt go to wi tomo cos im workin so il change my ticker that iv lost lb x


----------



## nataliecn

Well - so far so good today, but it's only noon! :rofl:
Had an omelette with egg creations, some onions and peppers this morning for breakfast... and then I had a bowl of soup, a few saltines, and some 0pt jello for lunch! Just wasn't in the mood for salad! Usually have a big salad for lunch and today the thought of it annoyed me!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Vickie said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya i didnt wanna join back on here till i had actaually STUCK to my weight watchers for nearly a week! and im LOVING the results ive lost *4lbs* since tuesday! :happydance:
> 
> Can any one give me ideas on yummmy foods for low points? + dinner and lunch ideas :) x
> 
> Lunch I usually have a sandwich with the WW bread, cheese and ham and it's 4 points, plus some salad or fruit.
> 
> For snacks I have airpopped popcorn and I use the Pam butter spray on it. It's not very high in points at all and very filling. or I eat cheese and crackers or cheese and veggies (carrot sticks etc.)
> 
> I have a pretty good cheese ball recipe, low in points if you'd like it I can get it for you once the kid is happy :lol:Click to expand...

Thank you hunny :hugs:

Never heard of cheese balls, but i would love to try them :) cos i just found out today.. YOU CAN GET WEIGHT WATCHERS CHEESE! :shock:

Today im having weight wacthers pizza 7 points and 8 dough balls for 4 points cos im a fatty LOOOL


----------



## Vickie

Ingredients:

3/4 cups shredded low fat sharp cheddar cheese
3/4 no salt added, reduced fat (2%) cottage cheese
1 tablespoon Dijon Mustard (we left this out)
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
1 (8 ounce) package fat free cream cheese, cut into quarters, at room temperature
1 (.9 ounce) package dry vegetable soup/recipe mix
1/2 cup chopped parsley

Directions:

In a food processor, pulse the cheddar cheese, cottage cheese, mustard, and cayenne until very smooth, about 2 minutes. Add the cream cheese and soup mix; process until smooth, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. Scrape with a spatula onto a large sheet of plastic wrap.

Wrap the plastic around the cheese mixture and shape it into a 4 inch ball or a 7 inch long log with your hands. Refrigerate until firm, at least 3 hours or overnight.

Just before serving, sprinkle about half of the chopped parsley in a circle onto a sheet of plastic wrap. Unwrap the cheese ball or log and place on the parsley. Sprinkle the remaining parsley on top and press to help the leaves adhere. Carefully roll any uncoated areas into the loose parsley, and smooth the shape if needed. Place on a serving plate and surround with cut up vegetables of your choice.

per serving (2 tablespoons) 42 calories, 1 g fat, 0 g Fiber

1 point per serving

you might want to check the points though as the UK points system is slightly different than ours :D


----------



## Vickie

oh I also like to make a "pizza" I use a whole wheat tortilla, 1 ounce of part skim mozzarella, 1/4 cup pizza sauce (all very low in points!) sometimes I add a bit of mushroom or ham :D


----------



## nataliecn

My favourite "pizza" is an english muffin, some salsa for sauce, a few garlic shrimp, and cheese... soooo yummy!


----------



## parkgirl

Nataliecn- I love english muffin pizza. Thanks for reminding me of them. Haven't had one in a while now.


I hit 10,000 steps today and still have 2 more points left over for a small dessert. Woo Hoo!


----------



## jolou

Hi ladies, can i join you?!

Starting back on weight watchers on wednesday officially and i cant wait now even tho i am dreading the first weigh in.

A little about me!

My name is Joanne and had my baby boy Harrison 5 weeks ago, I think i had put on about 3 stone during pregnancy but wont know till Wednesday for sure (had a wee go on the wii fit and that calculated 3 stone). I lost 1 1/2 stone just giving birth but want to loose another about 4-5 stone to be in the healthy weight range for my height.

I live with my partner Mark who is a bit too supportive bless him but i let it pass as i know he means well, when it gets too much tho i have to politely say something, its mainly when he thinks i am not being strict with myself, he has to be very strict with his diet as he can not have wheat or dairy as he worked out it triggers his crohns. I also have a 5 1/2 yr old daughter called Sophie.

I first joined weight watchers after having Sophie and lost 50llb in 9 months which i was made up about, from there i was up and down a bit but nothing major and stopped weight watchers for a while when my relationship broke down with my ex. Re-joined back in 2008 and was a stone from my goal weight but for some reason i just couldn't get there! so frustrating but i was happy with the size i was and how fit i was (i started the gym and was toning up everywhere). I stopped attending meetings last July but still kept on the healthy eating and was into size 12 clothing! first time in my life lol.

anyway i have rambled on slightly! and shall be back Wednesday to let you ladies know how i get on. madness that im actually looking forward to it all lol


----------



## jolou

oh and one of my fave desserts to make from time to time is poached pears in rosé wine, its a WW recipe, i shall try dig it out if it isnt already here.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Jolou! Sounds like you've had some good results with WW in the past :)


----------



## RainbowMum

welcome jolou :)

Well after a not so good weekend(of TGI Fridays' 22 Point Quesadilla and a 7.5 Point McFlurry) I'm back on...I'm just going to call Saturday my cheat day ;-)

Today:
Porridge w raisins(5)
dried fruit(2)
1 WW fromage frais(1)
soup&toast(2)
a bit of cheese toast(1.5?)
=11.5 so far


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girls ive had 

Muller light - 1.5
Gammon salad 4 

:)


----------



## codegirl

Good morning! As promised on the Canadian thread I joined (rejoined) weightwatchers online this morning.

Figured out my meals for today and the planned supper (hotdogs) is going to use up alllll my points for the WHOLE FREEKING DAY!! oppps!

Anyways, hope you guys don't mind me joining in, but I have to do SOMETHING. Vickie and Tiff have me totally pumped to get going again.


----------



## cooney

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya Girls ive had
> 
> Muller light - 1.5
> Gammon salad 4
> 
> :)

:rofl: we don't have Muller light here. But we do have something called miller light. It's a beer. Every time i see you guys write it I think you are having beers. :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:dance: You're going to do GREAT Terri!!! :dance: 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## codegirl

Thanks Tiff - I'm currently STARVING!!!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Welcome Terri!! I was starving the first week! Until I started figuring out the filling foods that were low in points (carrot sticks/popcorn, fibre on bars--which are really yummy, fruit etc.)

Glad you had a good cheat day Rainbow :winkwink:

haven't tracked my points yet but think I'll be on target for the day, pancakes for breakfast, sandwich for lunch, and turkey burgers with oven fries for dinner :munch:

what IS a muller light exactly? :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Images/ExternalImages/ProductsDetailed/3/118603.jpg

Its a yogurt :lol:

and yeh i toatally have beers for breckkiee LOOL


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I have to say my first thought was beer to :blush:


----------



## RainbowMum

Porridge w raisins(5)
dried fruit(2)
1 WW fromage frais(1)
soup&toast(2)
a bit of cheese toast(1.5?)
wheat, fish and veg(5.5)
ww choc pudding(1)
=17


----------



## parkgirl

Ha, I was thinking beer as well. That yogurt actually looks good. 

Today has been really good

Wheat english muffing with egg white, peppers, onions and mustard (2)
Apple (1)
Carrots and broccoli with hummus (1)
WW cheese sandwich (4)
Melba toast (1)

DH is making vegetarian chili for dinner that's only 4 points per serving.


----------



## RainbowMum

I have a friend from home staying with me for the weekend and she heard that Brits like to eat Indian Food, so she wants to try it.
Unfortunately Indian is probably the worst Points wise :( Especially because they're not chain restaurants and every one prepares their food differently, so who knows how many points I will have *sigh*
I can't really try and save many points beforehand as she's staying for 4 days and we're supposed to eat out 3 evenings....


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow that would be hard

we're going to Texas in July and I'm already dreading it


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ why dont you make a weight watchers chicken corma? x


----------



## Panda_Ally

I've been good this week so i really hope to loose this week. i forgot to track tho so i got nothing to show my leader. i hope she doesnt shout lol


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with WI Panda!


----------



## nataliecn

Well, last night we went to the Drive in... I went prepared with snacks, and then I saw someone walking with nachos - so I got nachos... then i saw someone walking with a poutine, and yes, i got a poutine! OOPS!! :rofl:
But been good today! :) Hopefully it doesn't set me back too much! I should be OK for the rest of the week - no big plans or anything!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: naughty Nat


----------



## nataliecn

I can't help being naughty. I'm so horrible. But I was naughty Fri-Sun last week, and still went down 4.3.... so maybe i'll be ok! hahah.


----------



## nataliecn

Well, made it through yesterday! lol. Had to go to bed a little early to stop myself from wanting to snack! But that's ok!

Good luck to anyone who weighs in today!! :)


----------



## codegirl

Can someone tell me when Vegies started "costing" points??? :sad2::hissy::grr:


----------



## Vickie

what veggies? I think it depends on the type and the amount?


----------



## nataliecn

Peas and Corn are points - always have been.
Carrots, onions, and I forget what else are points when they aren't raw.
And after you hit a certain quantity, the low calories eventually catch up and become a point.. That's just something a lot of people don't know because it's assumed 0 stays 0. I learned that the hard way! :rofl:


----------



## codegirl

ya, I put in my daily snacks that I brought to work

1 cup snap peas = 1 points
2 cup grape tomatoes = .5 point
1 cup blueberries = 1 point

:hissy:


----------



## Vickie

corn is crazy! 

I don't eat peas so couldn't tell you there :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

sounds like a good healthy snack though!

Fruit is all generally a point per cup from what I've found?


----------



## nataliecn

yeah, it's the starch in the peas! 
but, 1 pt for peas is better than 1 pt of chips! you're doing yourself better by filling up on good for you stuff! :)


----------



## codegirl

I know that in theory (it being good for me) but considering I had to use 7.5 points of my weekly allowance just for yesterday doesn't make me feel like I'm making a very good start.

What am I going to do when my points DROP....:argh:


----------



## nataliecn

It gets easier!!! Trust me!!! 
I was like that before, and now I find myself having trouble reaching my points on my good days. 
You just started, give yourself a break Terri! It'll start getting easier to balance stuff soon!


----------



## Vickie

Terri don't feel bad about using your flex points! I go into them every week and have still lost

That's what they are there for! I generally have a cheat day Saturday (weigh in that morning and cheat the rest of the day :rofl:). Sometimes I use all or most of my flex points, sometimes I don't use many

It's good for you to use all of your points daily, you need to eat them all for the program to work correctly :D


----------



## Vickie

and as Nat said it does get easier as you get used to it. Like Nat I usually have several days a week where I'm having trouble meeting my points total :) 

I find now that I snack more to get to my points total than I ever used to

There have been a few times where it's taken longer to get used to the new points but it does get easier!


----------



## codegirl

I remember having trouble eating all my points in a day when I was on WW before. I have no idea how I did that :haha:


----------



## Vickie

once you start to learn (or remember) the little tricks and how to make your foods less fattening it will happen :D

For me a big one has been switching to the WW bread for lunches, 1 point for 2 slices. Has saved me 2 points just for lunch! 

Do you mind me asking how many points you're on? I started at 31 and am now on 26, it was an adjustment coming from 27 to 26


----------



## nataliecn

Well, once you get used to good choices, it becomes harder.
I eat a LOT of salad, which is low points, so it gets hard.
Plus I buy a lot of stuff that has really high fiber, which lowers my points too!


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm going to try and track...not 100% sure I remember everything I had today...

dried fruit(2)
porridge w apple(4.5)
soup & egg white sandwich(4)
pasta while cooking for the kids(3??) :dohh:
giant cous cous with veg(4)
smoothie(3)
=20.5


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive had a bit of a downer day today, went for lunch - have no idea how many points to just guesstamated, and same with dinner :dohh:


----------



## codegirl

I get 25 points a day. So far I've had 5 for breakfast and 4.5 for lunch. Oh, and a 1 point snack this morning.

Probably have another 1 or 2 points for snacks this afternoon. Have NO idea what's going to happen for supper though.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck, the 26 was hard for me to adjust to at first, we'll see how it goes when it goes down again!

For my day I had:

silver dollar pancakes (recipe on WW online) though I usually only eat 3 of them rather than the 4 that's the serving size

spaghetti (whole wheat pasta 3 points for one cup cooked) and healthy choice pasta sauce 

dinner will be a stir fry and all i have to point is the chicken, olive oil and rice :D

I've had popcorn, a WW peanut butter cup :blush: and thinsations for my snacks (not healthy I know but I blame Stan for that last one :haha:)

and will have a skinny cow for dessert, I *think* that will leave me at about 25 points for the day


----------



## codegirl

sounds yummy! I wish I worked closer to a subway, it was my saving lunch last time on WW. 5 point lunch and lost 50lbs. Sigh, I'm exactly 2.5 lighter than the last time I started (ww online keeps your old stats even when you stop paying, so I get to see ALLLLLLL the weight I've gained)


----------



## Vickie

I didn't realize they kept your info!

You can do it though :hugs: Think it will just take a bit to get back into that mentality :hugs:


----------



## caggimedicine

Is anyone on 16 points a day? It's a pittiful existence... and not only that, but i'm only losing 1lb a week (if that) now. I've only got another half stone left to lose, but my god it's taking a long time.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: our points are different so I'm not sure what the equivalent here would be, but it does sound hard

I average 1.5 a week now (and still have almost 60 to lose :dohh:)


----------



## codegirl

Just looked up what a "stone" converts too. I have 3.5 stones to lose :S


----------



## Tiff

I'm on 20 points a day and I hate my life at times. :haha:

Just kidding. It really isn't that bad. I started on 23, but only stayed at 23 for a week as I dropped through to the next point level the following week.

As Nat says, it gets better. Also, when forced to restrict you learn decent tricks. I can make a very filling breakfast for 2 points. (1/4 c of Egg Creations with a tsp of minced onion, 1 FF cheese slice and 2 slices of the WW bread, toasted). Kind of eat it like a sandwich. It took awhile to get used to not eating butter on my bread, that's for sure.

Also, I'm a huge huge fan of veggie sandwiches. 2 slices of the WW bread, a tbsp of miracle whip divided by the two slices of bread and sliced cucumbers or tomatoes and you've got a tasty lunch for 2 points again!

I refuse to drink broth. :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've lost another 2lbs!!! So 6lbs all together in 1 week 1 day :) I've gone from 16 stone 5 to 15 stone 13 :) yayay :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Congrats :)

I have a teething baby(in bed for naptime) and a stroppy 2 year old(at nursery right now) at home, so am slightly stressed at the moment, which shows in what I'm eating :(
My boss made scones for the children this morning and I ended up finishing it as they didn't want it, so that's 3.5 Points wasted!

dried fruit(1)
porridge(4.5)
scone(3.5)
ww fromage frais(1)
lunch will be egg white/spinach sandwich(3.5)
=13.5

snack was some animal biscuits(1)
dinner was another sandwich(3.5)
cherry/strawberry/blueberry/guava smoothie(3)
=21


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done Hannah!

:hugs: Rainbow I definitely stress eat


----------



## RainbowMum

Forgot to say this morning, well done Hannah! You're doing great!

Has anyone(in the U.S. or Canada) tried the Quaker Weight Control and/or High Fibre Porridge? Just saw them on ebay and the banana bread one sounds nice...


----------



## Squidge

Well done to all who've lost! 

I've got WI tomorrow, it's probably another gain. I can't seem to get my head round it at the moment although i REALLY need to do it!


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge, I have my WI tomorrow as well...I seem to be stuck on 12st 9.5 at the moment, I really want to drop at least another stone! 
My OH got a bit mad at me at the weekend when I said I wouldn't feel comfortable sitting on a beach in a swimsuit...she asked what would help me feel more comfortable and I said, losing 50lbs[not sure where that number cam from] *ha*
She said 'why don't you just do it then?'


----------



## Squidge

:haha: OH's don't understand do they? 

Mines the same - can't understand why i get frustrated :lol: I've got a dress to get into and a holiday to go on in Sept so i HAVE to do it! I can't go away looking like i do now, jeez, talk about whale...:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rainbow that would be hard to hear

Good luck with your W/I's tomorrow :D


----------



## BurtonBaby

Great job everyone! It looks like everyone had some good losses this week! At my WI last Saturday the stupid scale put me down 2.4lbs down for a total of 17.2 so far. I was upset because I had to use a different scale than the one I normally use, and my scale at home is usually pretty accurate (within ounces) to the one I use there. My scale at home on Saturday said I was down 3.6lbs, so not showing the extra 1.2 bummed me out. But on Saturday I'm going back to the other scale and hopefully it will just help me out this week. lol. 

My main "Bravo" moment for the week was last night. It was my moms bday so we took her to dinner. I looked up points before we left, knew what I was going to order. Wanted a drink so I ordered a rum and diet. Then they brought her a bday dessert. The thing was massive. I politely declined, and my mom said that I should at least have a little. I said no, and moved on. For me this is huge, because my weakness is sweets. But I'm thankful this morning!! :D Its easy to get down on ourselves for what we do "wrong" (like my lack of a really really good workout this week), so what have been your Bravo moments? Lets pat ourselves on the back!


----------



## keepsmiling

i did the same friday, it was my uncles birthday and we got hi s a huggge choccy cake, and every1 had some, including the other 2 ww ladies i go with, but i said no thanks u,, and didnt have a crumb xx


----------



## RaInBoWs

hi all was just wondering considering sugar free jelly is 0 points if its ok to eat as much as i wanted. Its this time of day i normally start picking so thought jelly could be my answer.


----------



## Vickie

not sure Rainbow, I know with other 0 points food you eat enough of it and it will eventually start to add up on points....not sure if it's the same there or not


----------



## parkgirl

How low to points go? 

I had my WI in today and only lost 1.5 lbs. That only makes 3.5 lbs for three weeks. I was hoping this would go a little faster.


----------



## broody_mama

I lost 3lbs!!! I am at my 5% and now weigh 14st 0.5lb...I'm 1lb off my 1st stone! That is the target for next week :)


----------



## RainbowMum

RaInBoWs said:


> hi all was just wondering considering sugar free jelly is 0 points if its ok to eat as much as i wanted. Its this time of day i normally start picking so thought jelly could be my answer.

My leader said it's fine to eat a whole pint without counting

2 'Rainbows' ;-)


----------



## Vickie

parkgirl said:


> How low to points go?
> 
> I had my WI in today and only lost 1.5 lbs. That only makes 3.5 lbs for three weeks. I was hoping this would go a little faster.

I *think* the lowest is 18 for US/Canada but I'm not 100% certain on that. It is important for you to eat all of your points in a day or you body can go into starvation mode. I know that it's hard to lose slowly but really it is best that way....you'll have a much better chance of keeping it off in the long run :hugs:



broody_mama said:


> I lost 3lbs!!! I am at my 5% and now weigh 14st 0.5lb...I'm 1lb off my 1st stone! That is the target for next week :)

well done! :happydance:



RainbowMum said:


> RaInBoWs said:
> 
> 
> hi all was just wondering considering sugar free jelly is 0 points if its ok to eat as much as i wanted. Its this time of day i normally start picking so thought jelly could be my answer.
> 
> My leader said it's fine to eat a whole pint without counting
> 
> 2 'Rainbows' ;-)Click to expand...

:dohh: Goes to show I should read the full username


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses! 

Sugar free jelly is 0pts no matter how much you have :)


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: Thanks Vickie. I do eat all of my daily points, but I'm trying not to eat the extra points. And, you are very right about it being easier to keep off slower weight loss.


----------



## codegirl

I've heard of people needing to eat some or all of their extra points in order to lose weight. Might want to experiment a bit with those points to see if it makes any difference.

Although 1lbs a week is good healthy weight loss. I understand it can be frustrating though. (give me a couple of weigh ins and I'll be frustrated right along with you :haha:)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Just think about how much you'll lose if you lose 1 pounds a week say in half a year-it adds up :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think my scales are weird.. i no there not broken cos i weighed myself at boots and i was 16.5 ( this is when i first started) and again at home and was the same.. but i weighed myself again today, and im 15.11 2lbs lighter then i was this morning... :|


----------



## Squidge

Hannah your weight fluctuates throughtout the day so that's why your only supposed to weigh yourself once a week, preferably same day at the same time :hugs: Like mines always Thursdays at 10am (yes, i have to go in a bit :haha:) but when i take a sneaky peek during the week, i could be +2lb or -2lb but by the time weigh in comes round, it could have all changed :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL i will weigh myself weekly from now on :lol:


----------



## Squidge

:lol: Good luck this week, Hannah! 

Well, i went to weigh in and managed to lose 0.5lb! Not at all expected! Normally, i'd have today as treat day but because i've been so rubbish lately, i've really kicked myself into diet mode so i've come home and just about to have a bowl of cereal :) Going to stick to points from today-next weigh in :) 

Got 26lbs to lose before the holiday in Sept!

Oh and ignore the 6lb loss on my ticker, it's only 5.5lb so far i just can't be bothered to change it :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

Well done Squidge! And whoever else I missed. I can't keep up here! LOL.

Hannah - i'm a scale addict. I get on first thing in the morning, then after my first pee, then again after breakfast, and so on. There have been days I swear I get on over 20 times. It's not good because it changes my mood! LOL. My mom got on daily, and it helped her say on track!

I did good yesterday!!! Not sure how today will pan out. I'm working 10am-9:30pm'ish.. Sooo..Although I've packed healthy, I could "run" out of food and resort to something not so good. Or today could be great for me that I stick right to everything. Guess we will see.. 

Worried about tomorrow as MIL wants to order Chinese or Pizza - so I don't know what I'll do as my weigh in is Saturday am? Maybe weigh myself tomorrow morning too, just incase and if we do get pizza or chinese, use whatever number is lowest? CAuse I'm sure I'll go up from those 2, even if just temporarily. Anyone else dealt with a situation like that the night before weigh in? How'd you manage?


----------



## Vickie

well done Squidge! :)

:hugs: Good luck Hannah

I used to be like Nat and weighed all the time, now I weigh myself a couple of times a week (usually Thursday morning and than WI Saturday morning). :D

hmmmm that's probably what I'd do Nat, I don't generally have to worry about it though as we generally eat at home Friday and if we eat out it's on Saturday


----------



## Tiff

I'll weigh more than once a week, but generally only once or twice a day. :haha: Normally first thing in the morning, and if I feel I've gone too far I'll weigh again that night. Nothing like torturing myself eh? :haha: But tbh its more of a torture to wait and do it weekly than it is to do it whenever I want.


----------



## codegirl

I've been weighing myself every morning (and so far results look promising). Not use to having a Monday official weigh in day so we'll see how I do with the weekend right before WI. I might have to change my WI day to Thursday or Friday :haha:


----------



## Vickie

^that's why my WI is on Saturday morning, so I can cheat on the weekend :rofl:


----------



## parkgirl

Oh, goodness. I hate getting on the scale. Only check on WI day. I'm afraid I would be glued to the scale if I started checking any more often.


----------



## 2nd time mum

I had weigh in last night and lost another 4lb!! Stayed the same the previous week though but that was my birthday week and I had choc galore so back to normal this week but wasn't expecting that weight loss.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Does any of you have a cheat day? x


----------



## Squidge

Well done 2nd time mum! 

Hannah, i used to have a cheat day the day i got weighed but didn't this week, just carried on with my normal points. I used to do it before when i did WW too and it never caused me problems.


----------



## nataliecn

Wtg 2nd time mum!!!

Glad I'm not the only one that jumps on more than once a week... even if I do over do it! :rofl: The problem is days like today where I'm up 0.3lbs, and I know that's probably because I had a bag of popcorn right before bed, and it wasn't air popped - so there was salt and everything. But it makes me feel blah, and makes me wanna go eat something fattening... 
Think I should be ok with the pizza/chinese tonight as while I worked all night last night, they got Swiss Chalet - go figure, when I'm not home they get something I can make WW friendly! darn jerks! So I'm assuming we'll have a normal dinner tonight. Maybe I'll make something since I'm off all day, then I can make what I WANT! haha.
MIL and I are going shopping tomorrow, so while I'm at the mall I'm definitely going to enjoy my cheat! Taco Bell, Chinese, New York Fries, CINNABON!!! Not sure what I'll have yet.. but I don't have that stuff in Cobourg! LOL


----------



## nataliecn

Oh and Hannah - quite a few of us have cheat days, Myself, Tiff and Vickie i know for sure. I know they usually do right after they weigh in, and sometimes the next day too! Just so that they have the rest of the week to get back on track without making too much of a difference in their following weigh in!
That's what I do too - but I usually overdo it and end up binging all week! :( So I switched my weigh ins to Saturdays to hopefully help with that! LOL


----------



## 2nd time mum

HannahGraceee said:


> Does any of you have a cheat day? x

Yip I do, every Thursday night after weigh in! It totally keeps me motived and as long as I keep losing weight I am going to keep my cheat day. x


----------



## 2nd time mum

I am guilty of being a 'scale stalker' too, almost every day, I think I am a bit obsessed!!


----------



## parkgirl

Hannah- I also have a cheat day. Like most of the others, usually after WI. That way I can have a little celebration and have the rest of the week to get back on track. It also makes me feel like I'm not giving everything up. If I know I can cheat every WI day, then when I do have to pass on eating something lovely, like a giant piece of chocolate cake, then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Vickie

Well done 2ndtime! :happydance:

Good luck with WI tomorrow Nat! 

I weighed this morning and was down 3 :shock: we'll see tomorrow though.....

Hannah I have a cheat day as well, as Nat said the day of WI (usually) so I don't feel like I'm giving up everything. :) it really has helped me keep on track I think :D


----------



## Tiff

Meeeee too. I'd go crazy if I didn't have a day where I could indulge! :shock: Although I drag my flex points for the 4 days that my OH is off. Keeps me sane for sure. :hugs:


----------



## proud mummy

Hiya all, 

Just looking for a little boost to get my motivation back.

I came off Cambridge just over a week ago and started weight watchers since saturday. So far I have only stuck to my point allowance on Tuesday. ARGH!!!

Im not afraid to admit I have started going back to my old eating habits and grazzing on rubbish throughout the day. Dont get me wrong I have been doing very healthy shopping. I have put on atleast 2lbs since coming off cambridge I lost just under 4 stone so def dont want to be putting that back on!!!

I have been going gym and swimming most days since I started last week. 

I just need a to find my motivation again.

I think I am going to put a picture of my old self on the front of the fridge and also a picture of a beach of Thailand. Im off to Thailand next March and want a nice bikini body. Think That will stop me helping myself in the fridge!!

Since loosing all my weight I am only carrying the last bit (2stone) on my belly area. Does anyone have any tips on how to help get it off.

Sorry for the essay. You are all doing well and I just need to get my motivation back x


----------



## keepsmiling

i got my appoiment thru with fs today, its 20th july,, so iv got 8lb to lose by then,, x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss so far proud_mummy! :D

You can do it! :hugs: I'm not sure what the transition is like from CD to WW though. :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I think this is the first day in a couple of weeks i've actually had a good day :shock: I've managed to save 0.5pt! 

Looking forward to the home-made curry with nibbles tomorrow whilst watching the england match :D Obviously all within points!


----------



## Tiff

Oh my god ladies, I'm a total IDIOT.

So I was trying to log into the WW online thing. It kept telling me that either my username or my password was incorrect. I knew my un was okay, and I have so many different passwords for each site that I thought it was that I wasn't typing in the right one.

So I click to send me my info.

When I typed in my email addy and my date of birth, it kept coming up that they didn't have me on file. I was like 'WTF????????' and kept trying, all the while cursing to my OH that something is seriously wrong with my online WW account.

It took me a good 10 mins to realize that I was trying to login to the ww.COM site (american) and not the ww.CA site (Canadian).

:dohh:

I officially am the the worlds biggest idiot!!! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Well done Squidge!


----------



## nataliecn

:rofl:

I'm struggling today. Keep having to talk myself out of indulging. Although, I guess the good thing is each time I win, not my belly! :rofl: My best friend just came down from Barrie for a quick visit on her way to her parents, and she brought me like, AMAZING butter tarts... Lets just say, I can't wait til I weigh in.. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

only a few more hours Nat you can do it! :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

I keep opening the box and peeking.. :rofl: I will be SO mad if someone else eats them. After all, they are MINE. One has chocolate chips in it... ohh maaaan!


----------



## Vickie

hide them from everyone else :angelnot: :rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Good idea! :rofl:
the only one i'll share is the one with raisins... :rofl: the 3 of them can split it. hahah


----------



## Tiff

Is that from the Buttertart bakery here?

Man that place is killer!


----------



## nataliecn

The Sweet Oven... eeep!


----------



## claire1978

I lost 1.5lb which im suprised at as totm turned up last nite, ive only got 6lb to go now. Im doing ok at mo although next few mite be hard to shift, i think coz ive been doing it so long im used to it now and my body is used to burning of any extra snacks i have now and again. Im 10st 1lb now so think i mite drop a point each day coz ive been on 21 pts for a couple months now, im hoping to stop using my tracker soon too coz i work it out in my head as go along now


----------



## Vickie

well done Claire! :yipee:

3 pounds off for me today :shock:


----------



## Tiff

Well done you guys!!!! Fantastic!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Nat - Yep, that's the butter tart bakery that's here. That's ALL they do, omg its amazing. My faves are the chocolate chip and the skor ones. Mmmmm! I think I gain 5lbs just by walking by the place. :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Claire & Vickie :)


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking: 

B - Cereal - 2.5pts
D - Tomato Risotto/French Fries - 5pts 
T - Chicken Curry 5.5, spring rolls x2 4pts, onion bhaji's 2pts, mini naan 3pts, bombay potato 2.5pts - 

24.5 - so i'm 5.5pts over but can claw that back by Thursday :)


----------



## RaInBoWs

well done, 1.5lbs off for me today :D


----------



## Vickie

well done Rainbows! :D


----------



## cooney

Everyone seems to be doing so well!


----------



## codegirl

Good job everyone. Your weight loss sure does help to keep me motivated. One more day until my first WI :)


----------



## Tiff

I freaking SUCK today. I'll be surprised if I actually STS this week. *sadface*


----------



## cooney

I'm only halfway through my month and I'm already DYING to weigh myself. Good thing OH hid my scale like I asked him to two weeks ago. I'm really wondering if I am at 179 yet, because at 179 I will be overweight and no longer obese. Of coarse I would have to have lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks to be at 179 so I think I'm being unrealistic, I'm just getting excited because I'm pretty sure by the end of the month I should be in the overweight zone. It might sounds silly to be excited about being overweight but going from "morbidly obese", I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Vickie

I completely understand cooney! I can't wait to get to that point either, not sure when it will be though!

:yipee: Terri you can do it!! Good luck with your WI :D

:hugs: Tiff


----------



## Squidge

Well done Rainbow.


----------



## Tiff

Down half a pound! I'm sure it would've been more had I not messed up yesterday. :nope: Oh well, new week now!

:dance:


----------



## Vickie

still a loss Tiff! well done :D


----------



## Squidge

Well done Tyff.


----------



## parkgirl

:dance: great job on all the wight loss, ladies!! 

I've had a good weekend. Got lots of activity in the past few days and have been right on with the points.


----------



## dom85

Hi everyone!

I've done the WW points diet in the past and I want to join again but I'm trying to decide between online or meetings? Any advantages/disadvanages to either?

I've got about 8 stone to loose and I've just started a job that has me walking for 5 hours a day 3 days a week so hopefully that's going to help a bit!

The meeting in a my area isn't too far from where I live and it's on a day that I'm not working but I think it's going to be difficult to get someone to watch Brady on that day, am I allowed to take him do you think?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome dom! I have only done the online bit but I really like it :) To get to a meeting close to me I'd have to take a bus, plus there's the whole trying to find someone to watch Hannah or drag her along with me (which I can guarantee she wouldn't enjoy) bit......

the downside I'd say is that you don't get the personal one on one contact, which I think can be very helpful


----------



## dom85

Yeah, on the one hand I do think that there may be more motivation in going to a meeting, but last time I was on it I only actually went to 2 meetings as there were a lot of people there who seemed to use it as more of a social group iykwim? In the line to be weighed they were talking about all the take aways they had that week etc and I didn't really like it. 

Hmm, as there's a group on here I may just go for the online one.


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go everyone!!!!!
I sts - which bums me out. And I took my cheat day overboard, and it went into today too! Blah! Why can't I just be naturally skinny? :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Nat, STS is better than gaining, though I know it sucks :(


----------



## codegirl

dom85 - I've done meetings and online and I'm doing online again. I was more successful the first time with meetings (lost 50lbs). I missed the support system when I tried just on line.

that being said, I think that this board/thread really covers the "support" part of the program that I was missing last time I tried just online. I have faith that I can do it online this time because of that reason.

I just couldn't fathom fitting one more thing into my day, between work, house, and family/friends.


----------



## Squidge

dom85 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've done the WW points diet in the past and I want to join again but I'm trying to decide between online or meetings? Any advantages/disadvanages to either?
> 
> I've got about 8 stone to loose and I've just started a job that has me walking for 5 hours a day 3 days a week so hopefully that's going to help a bit!
> 
> The meeting in a my area isn't too far from where I live and it's on a day that I'm not working but I think it's going to be difficult to get someone to watch Brady on that day, am I allowed to take him do you think?

Welcome dom :) 

I go to meetings and i take LO with me :) I find it so much better but then again, i've never done online. I tried doing it myself with the help of the weight watchers board but just failed as i knew i didn't have to get weighed infront of anyone so let myself go. Going to meetings actually makes me stick to it! The thing is, the first time you go you'll have to stay behind for the meeting so the leader can have a chat to you about how to do it and whatnot but after that you don't have to stay. I don't. 

Good luck whatever you decide :flower:

Nat - well done on STS! 

I had another good day yesterday :happydance: Although, i sneaky peeked when i got up this morning and was weighing 2lb heavier :shock: 

note to self: do not sneaky peek :haha:


----------



## codegirl

First way in day = -4.4 lbs :dance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done CG.


----------



## nataliecn

Way to go Terri!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done Terri!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Hope you all are doing well??


----------



## Squidge

I've done really well all week (so far anyway) but i had a sneaky peek when i got up this morning and i'm still weighing the same as last week! 

Hope i've lost....it's the first week in a long time i've actually managed to stay on track!!


----------



## Vickie

that's great Squidge!! :D good luck with WI!


----------



## Squidge

Just done 20 minutes walking fast(ish) :haha:) on the treadmill, fed/changed Madison then did 25 minutes on Just Dance Wii game - i'm knackered now :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

for those of u that have cheat days - do u eat whatever for a day and not point it and then carry on for the rest of the week with ur daily points or do u reduce ur daily points at all to comensate for the cheat day?


----------



## Vickie

I point it, but here we get flex points (35 "extra" points a week) so my cheat days use those up....


----------



## Tiff

Frick.

This week is TOTALLY out the window. I'm not through all my flex points yet (and earned crazy AP points from all the lugging of trunks in P's parents crawlspace, I basically crab-walked for 4 hours straight!) but I had McDonald's breakfast on the way out to P's parents place (sausage mcmuffin), had cheesecake for lunch (it was the only thing that my SIL brought out to eat and I was starving!!!), had Mexicanos (Vickie will know what that is, although I was good and only had the floutas, which aren't deep fried) and now P is on his way to get KFC.

Its my own fault, totally. But, I just find I'm losing the gumption to keep trying to lose this last 10 (probably 12 by now) pounds!

:dohh:


----------



## Vickie

you can do it! well after the KFC get back on! the activity points today should help some :)

can't be easy now that P is off the WW bandwagon


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Been working long hours the past few days, so I haven't been able to get online. Great job on the weight loss!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Parkgirl


----------



## Tiff

Well, had to cancel my online account. :cry: Now that I'm past the promo deal I can't afford it right now. Not until my Spa Stuff hopefully starts to increase!

I have the fundamentals, and I'm sure I can ask you lovely ladies if I am unsure about a point value of something.

Just bummed atm. :cry:


----------



## Vickie

If you EVER need to know the points just shoot me a message, I'll be more than happy to look for you :hugs:

I know how it is, I almost canceled mine because of the cost but Stan is adamant that we try and make it work somehow for at least a year....


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Did my WI today and it was a big 0. No gain, but no loss. On to the new week.

Tiff-Sorry you had to cancel, but I'm sure any of us would be happy to look up points for you. DH and I have had the same discussion. My intro period runs for a bit longer, so I hope the extra money is there...or I finally get pregnant and can stop for a while.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Well done on STS! Better than gaining :D and good luck for next week!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive lost another 1lb :) 7lbs gone now :) :happydance:


----------



## fairydreams

short & sweet as have to pick dd up from school in a min, but after a weird old week of cautious snacking and plenty of exercise in the gorgeous sunshine, i still managed to lose 2.5lbs this week! :shrug: feeling very pleased with myself and it hasnt half spurred me on.:happydance:

waving hi to all you weightwatchers ladies, your doing fabulous keep going!

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Han & Fairy! 

Well, i'm pissed off today. After being very good all week, stuck to points apart from going 5.5pts over on Saturday but still managed to claw them back and i STS. I was gutted. I actually need cried in my meeting :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

Terri - Can't believe I missed congratulating you on your first WI! Well done!!! :dance:

Vickie - Thanks hunny! I appreciate it. It is hard now that P isn't doing it anymore. It doesn't help that we're really tight for money right now so I can't go and buy the things that help (like sweetner for my coffee, its like 10 friggin' bucks for a small box of it!) so I'm back to having to use regular sugar. Which is 2 points! Which on 20 points I just don't want to waste it! :haha: I'm glad Stan was adamant to keep it. Wish P was. :rofl:

Although when you cancel your online account, you can still log in and access some free aspects of the site, which is nice. 


Parkgirl - Thank you as well for offering to look it up for me. :hugs:

Congrats on all the losses too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive lost another 1lb :) 7lbs gone now :) :happydance:

well done! :happydance:



fairydreams said:


> short & sweet as have to pick dd up from school in a min, but after a weird old week of cautious snacking and plenty of exercise in the gorgeous sunshine, i still managed to lose 2.5lbs this week! :shrug: feeling very pleased with myself and it hasnt half spurred me on.:happydance:
> 
> waving hi to all you weightwatchers ladies, your doing fabulous keep going!
> 
> fairydreams :flower:

Well done!! :yipee:



Squidge said:


> Well done Han & Fairy!
> 
> Well, i'm pissed off today. After being very good all week, stuck to points apart from going 5.5pts over on Saturday but still managed to claw them back and i STS. I was gutted. I actually need cried in my meeting :dohh:

:( sorry to hear that Squidge :hugs:



Tiff said:


> Terri - Can't believe I missed congratulating you on your first WI! Well done!!! :dance:
> 
> Vickie - Thanks hunny! I appreciate it. It is hard now that P isn't doing it anymore. It doesn't help that we're really tight for money right now so I can't go and buy the things that help (like sweetner for my coffee, its like 10 friggin' bucks for a small box of it!) so I'm back to having to use regular sugar. Which is 2 points! Which on 20 points I just don't want to waste it! :haha: I'm glad Stan was adamant to keep it. Wish P was. :rofl:
> 
> Although when you cancel your online account, you can still log in and access some free aspects of the site, which is nice.
> 
> 
> Parkgirl - Thank you as well for offering to look it up for me. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on all the losses too! :mrgreen:

It might have to do with the fact that I still have loads to lose :blush: 

that's a lot of $$ for a sweetener :shock:


----------



## RainbowMum

Just quickly tracking

cereal bar and shreddies with milk(4.5)
raisins(1)
bagel w egg whites and ketchup(4)
yoghurt(1.5)
=11 so far

edit to add rest of the day:
biscuit(1.5)
rice and veg(4)
popcorn & ww crisps(2.5)
=19 total

I don't really know what my last update was on this thread but I keep gaining and losing the same pounds over and over...currently I'm down 33lbs :( Just a few weeks ago I was excited to crack the 40lbs line soon *sigh*


----------



## tiggertea

I am back. even joined a group this time so no chance of me falling off the wagon this time - not gonna pay someone 6 quid a week to tell me I'm a fatty!! :haha:

Anyways, can I please have my OP record reset to 0? :D

Oh, and does anyone have the esource (uk) code? I forgot to ask at our meeting today :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: thank you! :kiss:


----------



## parkgirl

Wow! Great job on all the losses!!


----------



## Vickie

cleaned up the first page a bit and removed people who haven't been in here in a while, if I accidentally removed anyone let me know :blush:


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks, Vickie!


----------



## keepsmiling

does drinkin lots of water speed up weight loss or not?
xx


----------



## Squidge

Speeds it up, doesn't it? Stops you from being bloated etc...?!

Welcome back Tigger.


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe thats y my weigh loss seems to have come to a stand still.. time 4 some water i think lol xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking as I never seem to track anymore...seem to have lost some more weight since Wednesday but only the official weigh-in day counts ;-)

porridge(3.5)
ww crisps and egg white sandwich(4.5)
activia yogurt(1.5)
1 milky way chocolate(2)
smoothie made with coconut juice, strawberries and banana(3.5)
rice, quorn, veg and ketchup(5)
=19.5 leaving me with just enough for a little treat tonight


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with WI Rainbows! :yipee:

I'M IN A SIZE 14 TODAY!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: granted they are still a *tad* tighter than I'd like but yeah I've not been in this size since before high school :cry:


----------



## Squidge

Well done vickie


----------



## keepsmiling

iv lost 11lb so far not 9,5 lol xx


----------



## Vickie

updated :)


----------



## parkgirl

Vickie-Great job on the size 14!!!!

Having healthy nachos for dinner tonight. Homemade everything with lots of lettuce, tomatoes, and fresh salsa.


----------



## Vickie

parkgirl said:


> Vickie-Great job on the size 14!!!!
> 
> Having healthy nachos for dinner tonight. Homemade everything with lots of lettuce, tomatoes, and fresh salsa.

that sounds really good!! will have to try that some day


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: WELL DONE VICKIE!!! :yipee:


----------



## annie25

i guys please can i join this thread? im joining ww tomorrow after doc recommended a half a stone weight loss i'm going to try for a stone though!

xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group Annie! :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG!! Great job Vickie!! I got into a size 14 dress for the first time last week since before I got pregnant with Erica. I was so nervous that it wasn't going to zip, I needed a special occasion dress, and it zipped right up! It's such a great feeling huh? I think 14 is not considered plus size anymore right? I was thrilled! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Vickie

Thanks BurtonBaby!

I'm not sure if it's considered plus size or not? 

It'd be great if not though :lol:

The shorts I have on are still a *tad* on the tight side but I think (hope) in a few weeks they'll fit comfortably! :mrgreen:


----------



## RaInBoWs

hey ladies just popping on to share my 2lb loss this week im sooooo happy 5lb gone in total just another 9lb to go. its the sugar free jelly thats helping me loose it - constintly snacking on it 

good luck for the new week everyone xx


----------



## RainbowMum

well done Rainbows

I'm having an okay day, our cooker isn't working so 'had to' have a higher points lunch than what i had planned

porridge w apple(4)
bagel w houmous and soup(4.5)
kitkat(2)

dinner will be more quorn, rice and veg(5)
dessert will be ww ice cream sundae(2)
=17.5 leaving me with 2.5 to treat myself with this afternoon

The scales showed another lbs off this morning, so hopefully by Thursday I will have a nice loss and get closer to my 49lbs weight loss target


----------



## Squidge

Welcome annie :)

Well done rainbows :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Rainbows! :happydance:

That's great Rainbowmum! :) Good luck for WI

1 pound off for me this week :yipee:


----------



## annie25

Thanks well i am all joined up and to my absoulte shock im 14 stone 2 lb!!! omg so my weight loss goals are now lone stone 9lb to get to 12 stone 7lb! scary stuff!

i've done it before so if i pt my mind to it then hopefully i can do it again and get that bfp! 

just made some jelly with fruit and diet lemonade cant wait to have some later! xxx


----------



## RaInBoWs

well done vickie :D


----------



## BurtonBaby

Great job everyone!! :D

I had WI today, 3lbs down for me this week! That puts me at a total of 23lbs! :D (hint hint.. If you can update the main page pleaseeee Vickie, lol). I'm really excited, my friend from work signed up and joined me at the meeting this morning as well. :D Here's to a good week ladies! :D


----------



## claire1978

I lost 2lb this week :winkwink:



annie25 said:


> Thanks well i am all joined up and to my absoulte shock im 14 stone 2 lb!!! omg so my weight loss goals are now lone stone 9lb to get to 12 stone 7lb! scary stuff!
> 
> i've done it before so if i pt my mind to it then hopefully i can do it again and get that bfp!
> 
> just made some jelly with fruit and diet lemonade cant wait to have some later! xxx

I was 14st 2lb last june, im now 9st 13lb :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done burton & claire. 

After having a really good week last week and staying the same, i'm really struggling to get back on it this week :cry:


----------



## Vickie

BurtonBaby said:


> Great job everyone!! :D
> 
> I had WI today, 3lbs down for me this week! That puts me at a total of 23lbs! :D (hint hint.. If you can update the main page pleaseeee Vickie, lol). I'm really excited, my friend from work signed up and joined me at the meeting this morning as well. :D Here's to a good week ladies! :D

:blush: I know I'm crap, sometimes I get on and get knocked back off by Hannah before I can update and than forget to come back :blush:

Well done on your loss! :yipee: Will go update now :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: :hugs: Squidge you can do it!!!


----------



## parkgirl

:dance: Great job ladies! 
Welcome Annie! 

Wow, I've not had a good food day. Went to my inlaws for a Fathers day BBQ and ate way too much. My MIL is a major food pusher and I didn't have the energy to say no. I did get in a good workout this morning, so that will help a little bit. Going to get up early tomorrow morning to head to the park again.


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking:

B - 2 x toast with Low fat soft cheese spread - 2pts 
D - Snack a Jacks - 2pts, WW chicken Hotpot, 4.5pts 
T - Turkey 2.5pts, roast potatoes 3.5pts, carrots/peas 1pt, yorkshire pudding 1.5pts, gravy 1pt 

18/19


----------



## RainbowMum

haha, so am I, only tracking as I've been out all day with my choir and want to know how many points I have left

breaky was Special K with milk(3.5)
strawberries and 1 apple(1)
nakd bar apple pie(1.5)
sandwich(4.5)
ww crisps(1)
vitamin water(1?)
=12.5

rest of the day was:
chilli+rice(5.5)
skinny cow icecream(1.5)
pineapple(0.5)
flumps(0.5)
=20.5 total for the day, I'm allowed 21 :)


----------



## RaInBoWs

so my cheat day saturday turnt out to be cheat weekend but i dont think ive gone too over the top.

saturday my treats were i a small slice homemade chocolate birthday cake, 2 cookies (the big ones you get in packs of 5 from supermarket) and a few chocolate digestives

today my treats were takeaway for tea - stewed chicken and mushrooms which i no is low in points but had it with chips lol and i had a couple of chocolate biscuits a small chocolate bar and 2 chocolate pennys.

i normally point my treats on cheat day so i dont go mad but didnt this weekend nevermind back on track tomorrow weather is going to be nice so no excuse not to do lots of walking.

Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## Vickie

my cheat day turned into two this time as well :dohh: Stan wanted to go out for breakfast this morning and it's father's day so I agreed (plus we didn't get much sleep last night thanks to Hannah) :rofl: Anyways that's well and truly taken the large majority of my flex points. I have earned 20 some odd activity points between yesterday and today though


----------



## parkgirl

I now have a fun goal to work towards!! DH surprised me this afternoon. He is taking me to Emerald Isle, NC at the end of July. We are going to the beach :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:dohh: Crazy bad week for me! :blush: I didn't follow the plan at ALL. And pretty much ate everything fried. Not to mention I didn't exercise at all, so I'm up 3lbs. Not overly surprised, and its totally my own fault. I was dreading Father's Day and now that its over and I don't have that hanging over my head anymore I feel more "okay" to get out and start doing things again.

So, as soon as I post this Claire and I are out the door for a good morning walk. Yay for all your losses! Fabulous job ladies!!!! :dance:


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm just tracking, was a bit lazy so had porridge for breakfast and lunch today *oops*

porridge w apple x 2 (8)
smoothie made into a sorbet for tonight with banana, strawberries, pineapple and coconut milk(4)
dinner will be chilli+rice(5.5)
=17.5 total

I keep thinking I'm allowed 20 Points a day but I'm really allowed 21-23 depending on activity level of my day.[on weekends I'm lazy so don't think I should have the extra 2 points I get during the week for running after the kids all day]


----------



## Squidge

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad day :rofl: However, it's my birthday today so i'm allowed :haha: 

We went to taybarns which is an all you can eat and boy did i eat :rofl: I left feeling rather full and a bit sick :lol: Trying to get back on it today though! My new exercise DVD has turned up so i'm hoping to try that soon. Just gotta find some space 'cos my house is full of boxes at the minute :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

Happy Birthday! Sounds like you had a great day :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

parkgirl said:


> I now have a fun goal to work towards!! DH surprised me this afternoon. He is taking me to Emerald Isle, NC at the end of July. We are going to the beach :happydance:

oh I'm somehow missed this have fun!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day??


----------



## broody_mama

Weigh in at 7pm....had a bit of a crap week due to finding out my now ex is a lying cheating wan**r. Wish me luck ladies?


----------



## Squidge

Good luck BM :hugs: 

I still haven't managed to get back on the wagon after yesterdays performance :dohh: Still, done 6500 steps so far :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck with WI BM! Sorry to hear about your ex :(


----------



## RaInBoWs

help ive lost all motivation and i really dont want to put on this week i dont no whats wrong with me i do really well for a couple of weeks and then im back to eating crap and not pointing properly.

i started off good this morning went walking round town then i sat and ate chocolate earlier :( argh


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Are you stressed about anything? I know that I'm a very emotional eater and when I'm stressed it is extremely hard for me to not eat crap :(

is the online system down for anyone else? I can't get logged on


----------



## Squidge

Jump back on it Rainbows, don't do what i keep doing and putting it off otherwise you won't lose anything and you'll still feel like crap! Probably worse some days! 

I'm back on it tomorrow! Not sure what one more day will do before Weigh in but atleast i can try. I'm away for the weekend too on our first little family getaway so i'm going to treat myself to seaside fish & chips BUT i'm taking my pedometer to do lots of walking! I'm sure i'll get more than 10,000 steps so that should earn me some activity points.


----------



## Kimboowee

Im deemed as 'fit' to start WW again after having meningitis last week. I ate all the *bad* options in hosp plus costa coffee was below my ward to had lots of hot chocs with cream lol!

Gained 2.5lb over the last 2/3 weeks but im cool with that, I did eat like it was going out of fashion!


----------



## RainbowMum

Ha, I haven't really paid attention at all to what I was eating so let's give tracking a try *oops*
I was constantly putting food and kids' leftovers in my mouth, so wouldn't be surprised if I'm over...let's see

special k (3.5)
pineapple + 1 breadstick(1)
ww crisps(1.5)
bagel with egg white omelet(4)
biscuits(2)
chilli w 2 slices of dry bread(5.5)
ww crisps(1)
=18.5 wow, better than I thought even if I didn't write everything down I still have 4.5 to spare so that will have covered it :)
really hoping for a good weigh-in on Thursday
We might be going to Spain for a week in August so need to get to goal by then


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Kim! Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

What's your total loss and I'll update the front page :)

Ohh Spain sounds fun!


----------



## broody_mama

I stayed the same...better than I thought I'd done...alot of comfort eating hasnt stuck my butt! Woop woop!

Just hope it stays that way or I lose weight next week...my mood is so low atm I am eating the wrong foods and large quantities :(


----------



## RaInBoWs

i felt a bit down at the weekend but feel happy again now might just be the weather its really hot at the moment. I have got lots of fruit and veg in so got no excuse really just need a good kick up the bum lol


----------



## parkgirl

BM- STS is great! No gain is always a positive.

RaInBoWs- glad you are feeling better.


I tried to do my WI this morning, but my scale wouldn't turn on. The batteries must be dead. I'll have to go on a battery hunt around the house in a bit to see if we have any.


----------



## RainbowMum

must stop grazing/snacking all day long....it's 'eating up' all of my points :(


----------



## Squidge

I REALLY need to get back on the wagon! As in, like a few months ago! 

I was talking to my mum earlier and she kindly reminded me it's my brothers wedding in 10wks and we go on holiday in 12wks....:shock: I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to lose 2st!!!!! 

Oh dear....:cry:


----------



## Vickie

Well done on STS! :happydance:

:hugs: Squidge you can do it but you have to really get back on!! :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Ahh Squidge its hard eh? I've been totally off the wagon too. Although, I've been a very good girl and have done 30 mins on the bike yesterday and today. Happy about that. However we're doing so much eating out this week and next I'm afraid its just going to help curb the extra stuff. Maybe if I starve myself by the time WI rolls around? :haha:

Just kidding. I know its counterproductive. 

But yeah. Been drinking water like a fiend, was very good with my meal out last night... got a pot roast with veggies and yorkshire pudding. The yorkshire pudding was probably 5 points on its own but I opted to not get the potatoes with it. Also, I only ate half of it and brought the other half home!

All you can eat Chinese buffet tonight. :( Will try to load up with the mixed veggies first so I don't go too over. Although generally now (seeing as my MIL really likes this place, it'll be the 3rd time we're there in a month and a half) I avoid the rice and noodles, eat lots of the veggies and beef and I steer clear of the desserts too.

Sigh. I hate riding the bike... but I do feel very accomplished when I finish! ...must...cling...to...that....

:haha:


----------



## Vickie

Hope dinner went okay tonight Tiff! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

I don't know when my last weigh in was, I think 2 weeks ago, but I have lost 4.5lbs since then, technically more since I gained some halfway through when my friend came to see me...
I'm back at -37.5lbs like I was about 6-8 weeks ago, now I'm working towards 40!
*yay*


----------



## cooney

RainbowMum said:


> I don't know when my last weigh in was, I think 2 weeks ago, but I have lost 4.5lbs since then, technically more since I gained some halfway through when my friend came to see me...
> I'm back at -37.5lbs like I was about 6-8 weeks ago, now I'm working towards 40!
> *yay*

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks :) I'm thrilled...
I met someone today who told me that as soon as I stop WW I'll be bigger than I was before, but there's no way I'm letting it come to that. No way am I gaining 40lbs back just like that yes, I'll probably gain a couple of pounds whenever I indulge but I can 'just' lose those again as I go...

That's why I've thrown out all my bigger clothes[apart from 2 pairs of trousers which I loved and may be able to wear as early maternity clothes one day ;-) ] just so I don't have another bigger wardrobe to go back to...

Oh and tracking for today:
porridge w fruit (5)
grapes(1)
carrots/cucumbers and tomatoes at picnic(0)
egg white sandwich(4)
ww yogurt(1)
chips, quorn, veg(6.5)
the smoothie I made the other night(3)
Skinny Cow Icecream(1.5)
=22 of 23

just realised I haven't planned anything for my dinner, not sure what to have now-probably quorn and chips with veg(5 Points)


----------



## Vickie

RainbowMum said:


> Thanks :) I'm thrilled...
> I met someone today who told me that as soon as I stop WW I'll be bigger than I was before, but there's no way I'm letting it come to that. No way am I gaining 40lbs back just like that yes, I'll probably gain a couple of pounds whenever I indulge but I can 'just' lose those again as I go...
> 
> That's why I've thrown out all my bigger clothes[apart from 2 pairs of trousers which I loved and may be able to wear as early maternity clothes one day ;-) ] just so I don't have another bigger wardrobe to go back to...
> 
> Oh and tracking for today:
> porridge w fruit (5)
> grapes(1)
> carrots/cucumbers and tomatoes at picnic(0)
> egg white sandwich(4)
> ww yogurt(1)
> =11 so far
> 
> just realised I haven't planned anything for my dinner, not sure what to have now-probably quorn and chips with veg(5 Points)

well done on the loss!! :yipee:

I think it really depends on what you do after you get off the program, obviously if we go back to our old eating ways yes we'll just put it right back on. But as long as we put what we've learned about eating healthy/portion control etc. we may put on a bit but I don't think we'll put it all back plus more if that makes sense?


----------



## Tiff

Suz would be a good person to ask about that eh? Isn't she in maintenance right now? 

Since I ended up still having the WW online thing for another month (darn billing cycles) I was browsing this morning and found a GREAT recipe for wraps. Omg, this one is delish and it was crazy the amount that you get for 2 points! :shock:

*Turkey Enchilada Wrap Filling*

Makes 4 servings _POINTS®_ value:*2 per 1 Cup Serving*

There&#8217;s not much work here&#8212;other than making the wrap for lunch before you&#8217;re out the door for work in the morning. This filling also makes a great topper for nachos on game day.


Ingredients
8 ounces cooked deli turkey meat, chopped
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1/2 cup green bell pepper, seeded and diced
1/4 cup red onion, chopped
1/3 cup barbecue sauce
1 tsp ground cumin


Instructions
Stir all the ingredients in a large bowl. 


Combo that with a 1 point wrap (WW ones or the Bodywise ones here in Canada) and you've got a HUGE filling lunch for only 3 points! :wohoo: I just wolfed mine down :blush: and it was sooooo good. Mmm mmm :munch:


----------



## Vickie

mm sounds good!

Not sure if Suz has started her maintenance part??? I know she had to maintain X number of weeks before getting the info.


----------



## Tiff

I remember she was 6 weeks away from it close to when I started WW. :thumbup: She's done so amazingly well! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

she has!! :) I know on her fb a few weeks ago she was still maintaining :happydance: haven't asked her about the maintenance part myself though as I'm sooooooooooooooooo far away it seems :lol:


----------



## Squidge

Well done RM! 

I STS again this week which i'm quite pleased with. Had a bit of a cheat day today but i've been running round like a madwoman trying to get everything packed ready for our weekend away :cloud9: and also when we move house on Monday! Still got lots to do tomorrow but getting back on it in the morning too :) 

Definitely going to get 10,000 steps done on Saturday/Sunday/Monday without a doubt! I'm going to be so busy but never mind :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:
hello ladies! Well it's been hectic around here lately so I haven't been on long enough to post, but I lost 0.5lb. :witch: due anytime so i'm happy enough with that. Plus the fact hubby and I had a falling out so i pigged on takeaway and chocolate just last night meant I wasn't expecting a huge loss anyways.


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: well done on your loss tiggertea! :hugs: sorry that you and OH had a fight though :hugs:

Have fun on your weekend away Squidge! and well done on STS! :D


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks hun. We're always bickering, you'd think it wouldn't phase me! :lol:


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Depends on what the bickering is about I'd think :hugs:

When Stan & I fight it's usually big huge blow outs :rofl: Mostly because usually when I bicker at him he just ignores it until 1) he's had enough or 2) is in a crappy mood too :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Sounds very much like our house... I bicker AT him moreso than WITH him :rofl:


----------



## cooney

RainbowMum said:


> Thanks :) I'm thrilled...
> I met someone today who told me that as soon as I stop WW I'll be bigger than I was before, but there's no way I'm letting it come to that. No way am I gaining 40lbs back just like that yes, I'll probably gain a couple of pounds whenever I indulge but I can 'just' lose those again as I go...
> 
> That's why I've thrown out all my bigger clothes[apart from 2 pairs of trousers which I loved and may be able to wear as early maternity clothes one day ;-) ] just so I don't have another bigger wardrobe to go back to...

Uggg! I HATE it when people talk at you like they know anything. Weight loss really is about eating less than you burn. Gaining weight is about eating more than you burn. Maintaining weight is about eating the same amount you burn. It's not like all those lbs are just waiting to jump right back on you as soon as you eat a burger!!! In order to gain back 50 lbs you would have to eat 175,000 calories MORE than you burn. It's the same for everyone. 

The reason people tend to gain weight right back after they lose it is that they go on these crash diets that don't teach them how to eat in the real world so when they get to goal the go back to the way they used to eat when they were fat. It's not that crash diets don't work, it's just the people don't know how to eat after them. That's why I love WW. It teaches you haw to eat in the real world. Even when I reach goal I plan on tracking my points for the rest of my life.


----------



## Vickie

Yes! I agree with that exactly! It's the thing I like most about WW is that it's taught me how to eat


----------



## Vickie

so quiet!

My WI is tomorrow and I'm nervous :rofl: I think I might have overdone it to much on the weekend to lose this week (I blame Stan :haha: since he wanted to go out for breakfast on father's day :lol:) we will see though!


----------



## tiggertea

how'd the weigh in go? :D


----------



## Vickie

1 pound down :yipee:

My points are now 25 :shock: seems so low :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

yay! well done you!!

hehehe my points allowance is 20 (i know they have different ways of working it all out here and there though!!)


----------



## annie25

hi guys im reporting a 3.5 lb weight loss in my first week woo hoo!!!

well done to all that have lost this week! xxx


----------



## tiggertea

well done annie!


----------



## Vickie

well done Annie!! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi

I've not been on for a few weeks but am updating now. Over last 2 weeks I have lost 4lb!! yay yay!! I can't believe I am half a pound off losing 2 stone! Only another 3 stone to go :dohh: I can't believe how I have piled the weight on but at least it is coming off.

I also managed to come down a dress size!! Although the smaller size is tight I am getting into it.

Mind you I am having another bad day today - have woke up with LO at 5am Grrrr!! and all I want is chocolate 

Good luck everybody xx


----------



## 2nd time mum

OMG I was just on a website there checking out my BMI. Before I started this diet I was Obese Class II. I am now down to Obese Class I. Under 30 I will be overweight. But a normal BMI is 25 or under! 

OMG I can't believe how unhealthy I was - that's put a stop to the chocolate craving now seeing as that helped me to get to this size.

Can't believe I am officially obese :dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

I was so 'happy' when I went from obese to 'overweight' and now I'm not that far off from having a normal 'healthy' BMI...you can do it!

I went out with my OH twice this weekend but we didn't overdo it and according to the scales I've lost and not gained, so that's good. At least I won't have to survive off 16 Points this week to claw back the many I usually go over on weekends.

Today I've had a 
giant bowl of cereal(5.5)
bagel w creamcheese and turkey(4.5)
crisps(1.5)
dinner will be a ww pizza(6)
=17.5
Ha, what a healthy day so far ;-) but it's the weekend


----------



## aliss

Very late to this thread and not doing WW, but do any of you get the WW magazine? Great recipes, I really love it.


----------



## Vickie

well done 2nd time! :happydance:

You can do it!

I'm still classed as obese and will be for another 30 pounds or so :dohh: 

good job on having a good weekend RM!!! :yipee:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> good job on having a good weekend RM!!! :yipee:

Thanks :) I'm almost at 40lbs which is another 'little' goal for me

Just had a 'Mini Twister' Ice lolly for 1 Point, very refreshing as it's soooo hot here, but not complaining-much better than rain!


----------



## Vickie

I am sooooooooo far under points today :dohh: we were out and I was trying very hard to be good, but I guess I was to good, going to have to make up for it a bit :lol: I also earned 8 or so activity points


----------



## RainbowMum

Hope you managed to eat all your points Vickie ;-)

I've already eaten loads of mine and it's only 3pm

Porridge(3.5)
Smoothie(2.5)
Grapes(1.5)
Sandwich(5)
=12.5


----------



## Vickie

:blush: I did but it wasn't on anything healthy :blush:


----------



## cooney

Just did my monthly weigh in and lost 10! Now I am officially not obese. I am overweight. That makes 84 total.


----------



## tiggertea

Well done you!! :D


----------



## Vickie

well done cooney!! :yipee:


----------



## RainbowMum

WOW, you're doing amazingly well!!! 

well the rest of my day didn't exactly go well, had more smoothie(2.5), cheesetoast stolen from the kids(2?) and a sandwich for dinner(3.5)=20.5 so far still leaving me with a few points but I shouldn't have had that smoothie[which we made twice because we had a ton of bananas to use up]


----------



## BurtonBaby

Well done everyone!! Cooney that is fantastic!! :) This past Saturday I had WI.. I lost 2.2lbs, putting me at a total of 25.2. I had hoped for more, but only worked out one day last week, so really didn't expect much. Hoping for a stronger week this week. Hope all of you ladies have a great week! :)


----------



## Blah11

Wow well done cooney! Amazing journey :D


Okay guys, I'm back (after today :rofl:) I've def gained atleast a few lbs as my uniform is a bit tighter than it was. Bought some skinny jeans in a size smaller than usual and want to fit into them by the end of Summer.. 10-15lbs should do it I think. I hate dieting and I hate W.W but i also hate my body so somethings got to give LOL


----------



## broody_mama

WI this evening....wish me luck, hopefully I've lost 1lb at least. I do hope so, otherwise I'm going on strike.:gun::saywhat:

Haha I've just been looking at the smilies etc...some awesome ones in there! Going to use as many as I can in one post now to see how much of a message I can post ahahhaaaa


----------



## RainbowMum

just tracking my day and will edit this post later to add all the food I've eaten during the day

Porridge(4)
grapes(2.5)
prunes(1)
sandwich and soup(4)
=11.5
I already know I'll have an icecream when I pick up the little one from playgroup(1)
and dinner will be veg curry and rice(5)
which will bring me to 17.5 Points


I bought two pairs of shorts on ebay and they're both too big, but I think the smaller size won't fit yet :( I hate being inbetween sizes!


----------



## tiggertea

I've only had 2.5 points today so far! :shock: About to make lunch though so that should top me up a bit lol. Spag Bol for tea tonight though so that will most likey bring my up anyways. oooops!

Really need to dust the wii fit off again too. It's been neglected something shocking lately :blush: If I look like I'm about to get lazy could you all go a bit :trouble::grr::gun: on my ass please?!


----------



## Tiff

Weigh In day for me, down a half pound! :shock: I was hoping to just STS, as we went out for dinner, had popcorn at the movies, had an all you can eat buffet at the Chinese Restaurant then after that I really didn't give a damn. :haha:

I rode the bike like a fiend though, probably would've been up if I hadn't. 

I'm finding more and more that I'm losing my determination to do this. I was only 11lbs off of my "goal" but I'm hating having to diet, I hate cheating because then I really beat myself up over it... blah. I'm still going to give it a half-hearted go, but the drive isn't there. I think I need to get back to my "ugh! What's WRONG with me?" mentality.


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Hi there, I was lurking for a bit and wondered if i could join you for some mutual support? Im 30, have a little 7 month old called Luke and need to lose 28lb (2 stone). i joined WW locally last week and have my first weigh in tomorrow. EEEK! I used some of your recipes and lovd them and am finding the points thing ok to work out. Im allowed 21 per day.


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: hi rz2! Good luck with the 1st weigh in! Looking at your BMI hun you're already a healthy weight - you sure you need to lose so much? It would push you into the "underweight" bracket if you hit your goal....

Tiff - you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

BurtonBaby said:


> Well done everyone!! Cooney that is fantastic!! :) This past Saturday I had WI.. I lost 2.2lbs, putting me at a total of 25.2. I had hoped for more, but only worked out one day last week, so really didn't expect much. Hoping for a stronger week this week. Hope all of you ladies have a great week! :)

:yipee: Well done on your loss!



Blah11 said:


> Wow well done cooney! Amazing journey :D
> 
> 
> Okay guys, I'm back (after today :rofl:) I've def gained atleast a few lbs as my uniform is a bit tighter than it was. Bought some skinny jeans in a size smaller than usual and want to fit into them by the end of Summer.. 10-15lbs should do it I think. I hate dieting and I hate W.W but i also hate my body so somethings got to give LOL

:hi: Welcome back! Was wondering where you'd gone ;)



broody_mama said:


> WI this evening....wish me luck, hopefully I've lost 1lb at least. I do hope so, otherwise I'm going on strike.:gun::saywhat:
> 
> Haha I've just been looking at the smilies etc...some awesome ones in there! Going to use as many as I can in one post now to see how much of a message I can post ahahhaaaa

Good luck! :hugs:



RainbowMum said:


> just tracking my day and will edit this post later to add all the food I've eaten during the day
> 
> Porridge(4)
> grapes(2.5)
> prunes(1)
> sandwich and soup(4)
> =11.5
> I already know I'll have an icecream when I pick up the little one from playgroup(1)
> and dinner will be veg curry and rice(5)
> which will bring me to 17.5 Points
> 
> 
> I bought two pairs of shorts on ebay and they're both too big, but I think the smaller size won't fit yet :( I hate being inbetween sizes!

I'm in between sizes to :wacko: It makes it hard

good luck with the rest of the day!



tiggertea said:


> I've only had 2.5 points today so far! :shock: About to make lunch though so that should top me up a bit lol. Spag Bol for tea tonight though so that will most likey bring my up anyways. oooops!
> 
> Really need to dust the wii fit off again too. It's been neglected something shocking lately :blush: If I look like I'm about to get lazy could you all go a bit :trouble::grr::gun: on my ass please?!

:grr: :trouble: :gun: get to it than ;) :rofl:



Tiff said:


> Weigh In day for me, down a half pound! :shock: I was hoping to just STS, as we went out for dinner, had popcorn at the movies, had an all you can eat buffet at the Chinese Restaurant then after that I really didn't give a damn. :haha:
> 
> I rode the bike like a fiend though, probably would've been up if I hadn't.
> 
> I'm finding more and more that I'm losing my determination to do this. I was only 11lbs off of my "goal" but I'm hating having to diet, I hate cheating because then I really beat myself up over it... blah. I'm still going to give it a half-hearted go, but the drive isn't there. I think I need to get back to my "ugh! What's WRONG with me?" mentality.

:happydance: Well done!!! You can do it!!! You're so close don't give up now!



rainbowzebra2 said:


> Hi there, I was lurking for a bit and wondered if i could join you for some mutual support? Im 30, have a little 7 month old called Luke and need to lose 28lb (2 stone). i joined WW locally last week and have my first weigh in tomorrow. EEEK! I used some of your recipes and lovd them and am finding the points thing ok to work out. Im allowed 21 per day.


:hi: Welcome


----------



## Vickie

we bought some zucchini this weekend at the farmers market and I've no idea how to make it :rofl: any ideas?


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Vickie said:


> we bought some zucchini this weekend at the farmers market and I've no idea how to make it :rofl: any ideas?

Hi there? Is that cougette (in uk)? I made some 0 point soup with veg stock, red chilli, ginger, cougette ribbons, fine green beans, and spring onions - very very spicy and lovely to satisy my asian food addiction! I added 8 small shop bought wontons to bring it up to 5 points the other day - it freezes really well too - yum yum!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

tiggertea said:


> :wave: hi rz2! Good luck with the 1st weigh in! Looking at your BMI hun you're already a healthy weight - you sure you need to lose so much? It would push you into the "underweight" bracket if you hit your goal....
> 
> Tiff - you can do it! :hugs:

Thanks Tigger - my leader seemed to think that it would be a good goal weight but I agree it might be a bit low - Im 5'10 and 12st 11.5 right now - I would love to be 11, that was the weight I got married at. Nice to meet you and thanks for the welcome. :)


----------



## Vickie

rainbowzebra2 said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> we bought some zucchini this weekend at the farmers market and I've no idea how to make it :rofl: any ideas?
> 
> Hi there? Is that cougette (in uk)? I made some 0 point soup with veg stock, red chilli, ginger, cougette ribbons, fine green beans, and spring onions - very very spicy and lovely to satisy my asian food addiction! I added 8 small shop bought wontons to bring it up to 5 points the other day - it freezes really well too - yum yum!Click to expand...

I *think* courgette is an egg plant here? Though from the recipes I looked at online they seem to be pretty interchangeable :shrug:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Vickie said:


> rainbowzebra2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> we bought some zucchini this weekend at the farmers market and I've no idea how to make it :rofl: any ideas?
> 
> Hi there? Is that cougette (in uk)? I made some 0 point soup with veg stock, red chilli, ginger, cougette ribbons, fine green beans, and spring onions - very very spicy and lovely to satisy my asian food addiction! I added 8 small shop bought wontons to bring it up to 5 points the other day - it freezes really well too - yum yum!Click to expand...
> 
> I *think* courgette is an egg plant here? Though from the recipes I looked at online they seem to be pretty interchangeable :shrug:Click to expand...

Eggplant here is purple and we call it aubergine - is what you have green? This is a bit surreal!:wacko:


----------



## Vickie

oh maybe it is a courgette than?? :lol:

these are usually green, long etc. but the ones we bought were yellow zucchini


----------



## rainbowzebra2

https://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=...courgette&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Vickie

yep that would be a zucchini!


----------



## Tiff

:wacko: The different names for things from there and here are totally confusing to me. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:lol: You and me both

I ended up marinating it in lemon and am going to put some lemon pepper over them and either grill them or put them in foil and cook them in the oven :shrug:


----------



## cooney

I love zucchini! I slice it like a cucumber and put them in the skillet with butter and pepper and salt and let them cook till they are soft and then I sprinkle Parmesan cheese over the top and turn off the heat and just let it melt... mmmmm... Lol, needless to say I haven't had any since I started dieting because that might just be the worst way to eat a veggie. lol


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: I was wondering if that was WW friendly


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: had my spag bol which actually worked out really low in points coz i made my own bol. :dohh: still have 9 points to eat today.... and it's 9.15pm.


----------



## Vickie

Don't do what I did and eat Oreos to catch up on your points :blush: :rofl:

the zucchini actually turned out really well :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowMum

I had 3 more points(1.5 for houmous and 1.5 for crisps) so that brings me to a total of 20.5 which is slightly under points but that's fine as I probably went over this weekend.


----------



## broody_mama

I lost 2lb...1more lb and i'll have lost my first stone! Woop woop!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

I lost 6lb! :) Yay! I know you lose more the first time and all but im chuffed! :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done to everyone who's lost! 

I'm back from my weekend away and finally moved house too! Jeez, busy busy :rofl: 

Anyway, jumped on the scales this morning and it's looking like i've gained 3-4lb even though i did 34,000 steps in 3 days!! However, the silly :witch: has arrived so some could be bloat etc too. 

Back on the wagon tomorrow even though i can't make the meeting.


----------



## Vickie

broody_mama said:


> I lost 2lb...1more lb and i'll have lost my first stone! Woop woop!

:happydance: Well done!!



rainbowzebra2 said:


> I lost 6lb! :) Yay! I know you lose more the first time and all but im chuffed! :)

:yipee: Good job!




Squidge said:


> Well done to everyone who's lost!
> 
> I'm back from my weekend away and finally moved house too! Jeez, busy busy :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, jumped on the scales this morning and it's looking like i've gained 3-4lb even though i did 34,000 steps in 3 days!! However, the silly :witch: has arrived so some could be bloat etc too.
> 
> Back on the wagon tomorrow even though i can't make the meeting.

:hi: Welcome back! Hope the move went okay?

:hugs: good luck getting back on the bandwagon!

I dreamed that I binged on Oreo cookies last night :dohh: :rofl: I was so ticked off with myself in my dream to :rofl:


----------



## Squidge

Was ok i guess :lol: Wouldn't like to do it again in the summer though, was really sweaty :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I bet. Apparently Stan's family once moved right over Christmas, wouldn't want to do that either :cold: :rofl:


----------



## annie25

god im craving chocolate now what can i do not to go down that slippery slope maybe i will make a hot choc with some ww biscuits?! just thought i'd check in at mid week point to say other than the chocolate craving im keeping on track loving my new pedometer as i do at least 10,000 steps in work alone and really hoping for another 4 weeks of good weight loss before next af is due im afraid im cd1 which is a bummer! xx


----------



## Vickie

I'm definitely having cravings (PMS) right now as well! If I give into them I just try to have a little and stay within my points :) that way I'm not always thinking about the food that I "can't" have you know?


----------



## cooney

I'm the opposite. Any other time when I am NOT on my period I crave chocolate and junk food. When I am on my period I never get hungry. I have to end up making myself eat SOMETHING because I know I need to eat. This week I have been on mine too and I have been eating the same thing every day because food is totally uninteresting to me. Give me a few days though and I'll have to chain up the cupboard again :rofl: It's so hard when OH keeps so much junk in the house. I'm jealous of his skinny butt.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: oh not me it's when I'm PMSing that I want all the crap, today it was chips, I really really wanted the salt :dohh: :rofl: 

yeah my DH is pretty skinny too :rofl: Skinnier now than he was since I started WW though :rofl: Luckily he doesn't bring much crap into the house. I still make things for him cookies etc. that I won't eat so he's not completely deprived ;)


----------



## annie25

i think normally i would agree and say a little is fine but as im only in week 2 id really like to get to at least the weekend before i give into chocolate. 

im struggling at work too as all my patients bring us in choc and biscuits which all the others eat in front of me but i have not and will not give in!


----------



## RainbowMum

I had 22 out of my 23 points today, which probably wasn't very smart as I'm weighing in tomorrow morning :( The scales have been showing 0.7lbs off all week, so don't have high hopes. Especially because I had a huge dinner and salty snacks afterwards...ah well, we'll see in the morning. 

I realised earlier that I have only 2 more months until the wedding I'm attending this summer, so really need to keep on track for the next 8 weeks. Doesn't help that me and my GF are off on holidays for one week together and then I'm off to America just the week before the wedding.


----------



## cooney

RainbowMum said:


> I had 22 out of my 23 points today, which probably wasn't very smart as I'm weighing in tomorrow morning :( The scales have been showing 0.7lbs off all week, so don't have high hopes. Especially because I had a huge dinner and salty snacks afterwards...ah well, we'll see in the morning.
> 
> I realised earlier that I have only 2 more months until the wedding I'm attending this summer, so really need to keep on track for the next 8 weeks. Doesn't help that me and my GF are off on holidays for one week together and then I'm off to America just the week before the wedding.

Yeah, but think about all the diet food we have here!


----------



## shortie58

Hi Ladies havent been around for a while with being on holiday, and I have a little confession to make. I HAVE FALLEN OFF THE WAGON!!!!!!:wacko:,since coming back from my hols I have eaten everything under the sun and cant seem to stop. LOL Doesnt help that AF was due on sun and no sign yet but have all the symptoms and have done for nearly two weeks, wish it would either raise its ugly head or give me a BFP..

Sorry for rambling I also cancelled my ww online as couldnt afford it so gonna have to give it a bash myself.

Well done to everyone else who has lost weight xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: RM Good luck for tomorrow! You never know! :)

:hi: Welcome back Lesley! Good luck! You can do it if :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

cooney said:


> RainbowMum said:
> 
> 
> I realised earlier that I have only 2 more months until the wedding I'm attending this summer, so really need to keep on track for the next 8 weeks. Doesn't help that me and my GF are off on holidays for one week together and then I'm off to America just the week before the wedding.
> 
> Yeah, but think about all the diet food we have here!Click to expand...

I'm going to be visiting my previous employers, so there will probably be quite a few restaurant trips and bbq happening that week ;-) But I'll just have to try and be good...and bring home a suitcase full of cereal and kraft puddings[since I'm down to the last one of the 6 'ald' sent me a couple of months ago :cry: ]

Any tips on what I should take back home to the UK with me? Think you're one of the only Weight Watcher from the U.S. in this thread


----------



## cooney

RainbowMum said:


> cooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowMum said:
> 
> 
> I realised earlier that I have only 2 more months until the wedding I'm attending this summer, so really need to keep on track for the next 8 weeks. Doesn't help that me and my GF are off on holidays for one week together and then I'm off to America just the week before the wedding.
> 
> Yeah, but think about all the diet food we have here!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be visiting my previous employers, so there will probably be quite a few restaurant trips and bbq happening that week ;-) But I'll just have to try and be good...and bring home a suitcase full of cereal and kraft puddings[since I'm down to the last one of the 6 'ald' sent me a couple of months ago :cry: ]
> 
> Any tips on what I should take back home to the UK with me? Think you're one of the only Weight Watcher from the U.S. in this threadClick to expand...

Hmmmm let me think of what can go without refrigerating... hmmm

Jello and pudding mix. 
KRAFT free mayo (10 calories a tablespoon) 
I can't believe it's not butter 0 calorie spray butter (they sell it refrigerated but i dont refrigerate it and it stays fine for weeks)
crystal light drink mix and hard candies. 
KRAFT free salad dressings. 
Almond Milk (some brands dont need to be refrigerated until opened and are sold not in the freezer section(I found one for 45 calories a cup in unsweetened chocolate and I just add splenda)) 
Splenda (if you don't have it)
Turkey Spam (80 calories a serving(I swear it's good but most people wont eat canned meat)))
Pringles Light (chips (you call them chrisps) for 60-70 calories a serving(they come in a tube so they are durable for travel))
Goldfish Crackers
Cookies (We have TONS of low calorie cookies, just go to the store and search the cookie isle)
Jack Links Buffalo Chicken Jerky (It's an acquired taste and some don't like ti so try it before you buy a ton) 

If you had a way to keep things cold I would recommend Boca Burgers and WW ice cream and Cheesy Rice and Broccoli Steamers. 

That's all I can think of for now. :shrug: MOST OF ALL I would recommend going to a super store like wal-mart and just taking a few hours to go down every isle and look at all the nutrition facts of things that look good. Look for words like "light" "Reduced fat" "Fat Free" "smart" "Weight Watchers" "Free" and "Diet". People are shocked at the low cal stuff I have found just because I take the time to look at everything. Some things are very low cal that don't even advertise it. If it looks good, give it a look!


----------



## RainbowMum

Wohoo :) Thanks so much! I usually spend ours in Walmart/Target anyway ;-)

Well, as expected I only lost 0.5lbs :( [well 0.7 really but I only count half lbs] guess it's better than nothing and it's not just water as it's been showing on the scales every day since Monday
total for me is 38lbs now


----------



## rainbowzebra2

RainbowMum said:


> Wohoo :) Thanks so much! I usually spend ours in Walmart/Target anyway ;-)
> 
> Well, as expected I only lost 0.5lbs :( [well 0.7 really but I only count half lbs] guess it's better than nothing and it's not just water as it's been showing on the scales every day since Monday
> total for me is 38lbs now

Well done - thats fab- any loss s great keep your chin up - you are doing so well! Think of all the lovely treats you can bring back from USA - you will deffo get there in the end :) :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks :)
I'm very excited to go shopping over there I have to admit ;-) Last time I was with my girlfriend and she got a bit bored while I was browsing the aisles 
I definitely need to bring back some Crystal Light, I used to drink that stuff all the time when I lived there. And also golfish cracker for me and the kids :)

So far today I've had:
Porridge(4)
Grapes(2)
Falafel(4)
Houmous and Veg(2.5)
=12.5


----------



## Vickie

well done on the loss RM! :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:
Had my 2nd weigh in tonight... lost 2.5lb! Was sooo pleased with that! :dance:

hope you're all well x


----------



## Vickie

Well done tiggertea! :happydance:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

tiggertea said:


> :wave:
> Had my 2nd weigh in tonight... lost 2.5lb! Was sooo pleased with that! :dance:
> 
> hope you're all well x

Thats Fab :) Im sure you are delighted! xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done to all who's lost :)

I'm back on it (again :dohh:) 

Doing fast start this week which means i'm only allowed 18pts. 

Breakfast - 2 Toast, 30g of low fat soft cheese, snack pot size beans - 4pts


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge said:


> Well done to all who's lost :)
> 
> I'm back on it (again :dohh:)
> 
> Doing fast start this week which means i'm only allowed 18pts.
> 
> Breakfast - 2 Toast, 30g of low fat soft cheese, snack pot size beans - 4pts

Good luck hun, you can do it.

I'm going to see my OH this weekend so who knows how many points I'm going to be eating...trying to be good though after indulging in 3 mini kitkats yesterday(6 Points total)
Think I'm going to try and eat 18 Points every day next week as well, which is 5 under my allowance.


----------



## Vickie

Good luck to both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

Well I did just fine today, thought I was going to go over points but didn't...stayed under actually

porridge(4.5)
smoked salmon(1.5)
falafel(4)
lemonade(0.5)
microwave ready meal(6)
=16.5 of 23!!
guess that makes up for going over yesterday.


----------



## Vickie

that's great!! :happydance:

WI for me tomorrow but not sure if I'll have a chance to jump on before we leave town. Hoping for good results!!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Vickie said:


> that's great!! :happydance:
> 
> WI for me tomorrow but not sure if I'll have a chance to jump on before we leave town. Hoping for good results!!

Good Luck! Im sure you will have done well!


----------



## tiggertea

Eeeek! I'm going to cinema tonight to see Eclipse. Normally be a piggy and get popcorn and hot nuts. HELP!!! :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: I lost 2.5 pounds! And I'm halfway to my goal


----------



## tiggertea

well done Vickie! :dance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie 

Tracking:

B - Toast/Low fat cheese/Cereal bar - 3.5pts 
D - WW yoghurt 0.5pt, WW Chilli and Wedges 6.5pts 
T - 2 Sausages 3.5pts, WW Chips 3pts 

170ml SS Milk - 1pt 

= 18/19


----------



## annie25

well done girls some good losses there!

i also lost this week 2.5lbs woo hoo 6lb in 2 weeks and back under 30 bmi! my next goal is my 5 percent weight loss in 4lb time!

i think i may go over today a little tho got a nice dinner planned of chicken piri piri wraps salad and rice for dinner. 

xx


----------



## rainbowzebra2

well done everyone! That is great :) I made a ww blueberry cheesecake today, its in the fridge for tomorrow dinner time - I tweaked it a bit but it should work out at 4.5 per slice so I have some point saving to do tomorrow am!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey girls... its been a while!!! 

After getting totally fed up with WW i quit. i went on a different diet and gained 3 lbs!!!!! 

I've been back on WW this week and lost 3lbs!! :)

so now i realise i like this diet so im gunna stick with weight watchering for a while!!!! 

well done on all ur losses so far!!!


----------



## Squidge

Well done annie! 

Well done Panda, nice to see you back :)


----------



## Vickie

Well done Annie!! :yipee:

:hi: Welcome back Panda! Was wondering where you'd run off to!


----------



## Squidge

Yesterday went well for me....:happydance: 

Today, so far so good! :lol:

B - Toast, low fat cheese spread, turkey rashers - 3pts, glass of milk - 1.5pts 
D - WW Pizza - 5pts 
T - Spag Bol - 8pts, Oil 1pt, WW yoghurt 0.5pt 

19/19


----------



## tiggertea

I think I may need to save 4 points a day EVERY day til weigh in to make up for last night.... piggy piggy!


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking the weekend's points

yesterday i had:
cereal(5)
oj(1.5)
bagel(6)
pizza(8.5)
dough balls(3.5)
frozen yogurt(2)
=26, so 3 over my allowance but was under my points the previous day so that cancels that out

today so far I've had
cereal(5)
oj(1.5)
rice pudding(2)
sandwich(5)
crisps(3)
grapes(1)
=17.5 and I still need to sort out dinner, guess I'll have to find something low points today as I 'only' have 5.5 left ;-)


----------



## Squidge

Another good day for me....finally feel like i'm back on track! 

Although, it's only 6.30pm and i don't have any points left - whoops! :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: For being back on track!

okay for me! Yesterday was at a birthday party and had to much cake and it made me :sick: in the middle of the night, not fun!!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Vickie said:


> :yipee: For being back on track!
> 
> okay for me! Yesterday was at a birthday party and had to much cake and it made me :sick: in the middle of the night, not fun!!

Oh Dear! I hope you feel better - I am just back from my MIL's. I had the cheesecake (4.5) I feel like I have binged although I know im within points ok. I also had Chicken with lime and chilli (4.5 according to the label) half a boiled potato (1 I think? Anyone know for sure?) Salad = 0, beetroot = 0 a very small amount of carrot, parnip and sweet potato in honey mustard (I have no idea but going on 3.5?)

I hope im within points ok - I had a 3 point sandwich for lunch and 3 point pancakes for breakfast so I guess Im ok but i feel so guilty :wacko:


----------



## RainbowMum

RainbowZebra, 100g of potato are 1 Point so I'm sure you're fine counting 1

*******
I managed to stay within points...had 5.5 Points left after lunch on the train(hence the 5 Point sandwich and 3 Point crisps)
had veggies in tomato sauce for 0.5 Points and rice for 3 Points
followed by a mini twister ice lolly for 1 Point 
leaving me 1 Point for a bag of WW crisps ;-)


----------



## Vickie

hmm the points in the UK are different than here though that does sound about right to me

and I do feel better thanks :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking....

porridge(4.5)
dried fruit(1.5)
cripsp(1.5)
sandwich(4)
grapes(2)*not eaten these yet*
=13.5

added later:
apple(0.5)
quorn(1.5)
rice(3)
activia yog(1)
=19.5
I'm trying to figure out where to buy frozen yogurt...I've had some a couple of times while at the mall and really like it, less sweet than icecream too


----------



## Vickie

hmm I'm not sure where you can get it there. It's sold here in all the grocery stores, alongside the ice cream


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> hmm I'm not sure where you can get it there. It's sold here in all the grocery stores, alongside the ice cream

They don't really sell it in the shops here...my local Tesco has 2 of the Ben&Jerry flavours, but at £4/$6 a pint I can't afford to treat myself too often ;-)


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking: 

B - Toast/low fat cheese spread - 2pts, Milk - 1pt 
D - Fish, Chips & Peas from cafe - 18pts dohh:) 
T - Prob nothing! :( 

21/19 - guess i'd better claw some points back tomorrow/Wednesday!!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

RainbowMum said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> hmm I'm not sure where you can get it there. It's sold here in all the grocery stores, alongside the ice cream
> 
> They don't really sell it in the shops here...my local Tesco has 2 of the Ben&Jerry flavours, but at £4/$6 a pint I can't afford to treat myself too often ;-)Click to expand...

hey, our leader said that if you put a muller light in the freezer in the am by the pm it is a gorgeous frozen yog and only 1.5 points for the whole tub - they are always on offer in tesco - i have yet to try it but - its worth a shot?

I know what you mean about the ben and Jerry's - I LOVE the strawberry cheesecake one but its so expensive and out of stock most of the time :(


----------



## RainbowMum

rainbowzebra2 said:


> hey, our leader said that if you put a muller light in the freezer in the am by the pm it is a gorgeous frozen yog and only 1.5 points for the whole tub - they are always on offer in tesco - i have yet to try it but - its worth a shot?

I've done that many times but it's not quite what I'm looking for...I had the Frozen Yog at 'Snog' and 'Pizza Express' and now want something more similar to that. Ha. I'm quite picky really :haha:

I only have the Activia Yogs in at the moment, so might try if that works for tomorrow night...


----------



## Vickie

picky picky :lol:

that sucks that they don't sell them there :( I wouldn't want to pay that much for them either!


----------



## RainbowMum

Again, sorry but just tracking so I don't forget ;-)

porridge w apple (4)
breadsticks(1)
sandwich(3.5)
houmous, carrots, cucumber(1.5)
watermelon(1)
=11

houmous, pitta, carrots, cucumbers(4.5)
quorn(1)
yogurt(1)
=17.5 total :) :)


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking:

B - Toast/low fat spread/glass of milk - 3pts
D - WW Spag Bol - 5pts, Mini twister ice cream - 1pt 
T - Chips, Turkey Rashers, Beans - 5pts 

14/19


----------



## RainbowMum

^^ Mini Twisters are fab aren't they? I bought them for the 2 year old I look after and we can both enjoy them, they're small enough for her but big enough for me for that ice cream craving :)


----------



## Squidge

They are brill! Although, LO keeps screaching at me when i'm eating one so i have to give her a little lick every now and then :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

mmm sounds yummy!


----------



## Vickie

https://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeid=99821&sc=11

saw this on the site and it looks pretty decent so thought I'd share :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Oooh that looks nice! :D

Managed to save 5pts today which is a first....:happydance: :happydance: :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Squidge said:


> Oooh that looks nice! :D
> 
> Managed to save 5pts today which is a first....:happydance: :happydance: :D

Well done :thumbup:...so did I :) Had 17.5 of 23 Points :)
we can do it!!


----------



## Vickie

well done to both of you! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks :)
I'm excited about tomorrow's weigh-in, seems like I may be hitting one of my 'mini goals' tomorrow so looking forward to it and it's a good incentive to be extra good today
:flower:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for weigh in tomorrow, RM! 

It's my weigh in too but i'm not holding much hope, but then again, i didn't go to class last week i just got on my own scales at home and i do appear to have lost the 3lb i put on but when i go to her meeting it'll just look like i've stayed the same for the umpteen week! :( Wonder how i can get rid of another lb before proper weigh in tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking as I've already had a lot of my points :(

breakfast(dried fruit and porridge)(7.5!!!!)
houmous, pitta and veg(4.5)
ww crisps(1.5)
=13.5

Good luck for tomorrow Squidge :)


----------



## Vickie

good luck to both of you tomorrow! :D


----------



## rainbowzebra2

3lb more down today at WI :)


----------



## Vickie

well done RZ!!! :happydance:


----------



## cooney

I'm going to try and work out for an hour a day every day this week (because I have been slacking these past 2 weeks in the exercise department). Already did it yesterday and am going this afternoon to the pool with my friend. after that, only 5 days to go. Uggg does anyone hate exercise as much as I do? :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: There's a reason that I haven't started working out yet


----------



## RainbowMum

cooney said:


> Uggg does anyone hate exercise as much as I do? :rofl:

My tummy is super flubby thanks to losing 40lbs, it was never 'tight' to start with so there's a lot of toning needed...though I almost think why bother since I want to be pregnant within the next 12 months *ha*
I hate exercise!

Well I just had my dinner, so let's see...

2 tangerines(1) which I shouldn't have had as they gave me terrible indigestion
eggwhite sandwich(3.5)
crisps(1)
yogurt(1)
plus the 13.5 from earlier
=20 Points


----------



## tiggertea

well done on the losses!
I have WI tomorrow and def not holding out much hope. I got a points clicker last week you see, and although it is very handy, I haven't been physically writing everything down and watching the quality of the points if you know what i mean?! I've not went over 'cept for my pigginess at the weekend when we went to see Eclipse. But still.... not feeling too positive :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck! Hopefully WI surprises you :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done RZ & Good luck Tigger :)


----------



## RainbowMum

I did it :happydance:
I lost 2lbs this week so have now lost a total of 40lbs, very pleased with myself, not much longer until I have reached a healthy BMI

Hooray!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

RainbowMum said:


> I did it :happydance:
> I lost 2lbs this week so have now lost a total of 40lbs, very pleased with myself, not much longer until I have reached a healthy BMI
> 
> Hooray!

Thats fab! Well done you!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done RM!!! :wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

woooo! well done!!


----------



## Squidge

Well done RM! 

I lost 1lb officially at weigh in but 'cos i gained 3lb last week i've actually lost 4lb - if you get me?! :rofl: 

Although, i've lost a total 6.5lb now - not good but heyho! Onwards and downwards :lol:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: You lost though so well done you!


----------



## tiggertea

:blush: *whispers* gained half a pound.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiggertea, you can do it! just get back on this week and I'm sure you'll have a good loss! 

WI for me tomorrow!


----------



## tiggertea

yup! I knew anyway - I was sooo bad. Didn't even try to pull it back after the cinema tbh. ooopsie! Been good today and plan to continue! :D

Good luck with the WI hun xx


----------



## Vickie

thanks! I'm nervous just because I have no idea where I'm at. I've not stepped on the scales really at all this week :argh: so we'll see!


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for next week, Tigger. 

Good luck for WI Vickie! 

Tracking for today: 

B - Toast/Low fat spread - 2.5pts 
D - WW Chips/Spaghetti - 5pts 
T - Home-made Chicken Risotto - 10.5pts 

18/20pts


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking for the day:

Porridge w raisins(5)
Hummus+Pitta(4)
Fruit(2)
KFC Zinger Burger and a side salad(7.5)
2/3 of a small salted cinema popcorn(2.5)
=21, pretty good considering I travelled on the train, went to KFC and the cinema :)


----------



## Vickie

that is good RM!! Especially for all you did!

1.5 off for me today :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie! 

Just tracking:

B - 2 x toast/WW low fat spread - 2.5pts 
D - WW Chicken Hotpot - 4.5pts
T - Chicken, Jacket Potato, Lettuce, sauce - 8.5pts 
S - Yoghurt - 0.5pt, Glass of Milk - 1pt 

17/17


----------



## tiggertea

Well done on the loss Vickie!


----------



## Panda_Ally

yay well done vickie!!! 

Q - is it possible to be getting slimmer but not loosing weight?? I have been going to the gym twice a week and im strarting to notice a different in tone. however the scales r staying the same - gong up even. could this be possible???


----------



## tiggertea

Yep, not only possible but very likely. Muscle weighs more than fat and so as you tone up at the gym, you'll slim, but weigh the same/more.


----------



## Vickie

yep what Tiggertea said :thumbup:


----------



## annie25

hi all well done on the losses this week!! xxx im reporting a 2lb weight loss this week so i reached my first half a stone sticker! now 8lb down in three weeks!

on the bad news front it appears my dh may have a very low sperm count and this may be our ttc problem so another sample for him and maybe in the long term iui or ivf so i have now increased my weight loss efforts to get into my healthy bmi area as at my current weight they wont touch me with a barge pole!

good luck this week ladies! xxx


----------



## Vickie

Well done on the loss Annie! :happydance:

:hugs: Sorry to hear your bad news. :hugs:


----------



## annie25

thanks vickie were coming to terms with it now as we have no choice so im trying to take a positive outta it and think thirteen more bags of sugar to lose and they wont be asking me to lose weight further down the line and my weight wont hold things up for us!

this is the best motivation i could have asked for in the long run so i have to use it to my advantage! xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: That's a positive way of looking at it (well as positive as it gets in this situation :hugs:)


----------



## annie25

dont get me wrong it's a sad time in our house right now but if we get knocked back now we might not get back up! it's time to brush out knees off and show that a positive attitude and determination will get us there eventually! all i have ever wanted to be is a mummy and wife and thats what i will be one day! xx


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm sorry for your bad news annie *hugs*

I'm losing weight for the same reasons, hopefully next year I will be pregnant ;-)

anyway, I had a rubbish day....ate all the wrong foods and way too much of it. The GF and I attended the x-factor auditions tonight and couldn't have a sit down dinner and instead just snacked all evening :(

2 go ahead yogurt bars(2.5)
cereal(5)
juice(1.5)
bagel(6)
fruit(2.5)
cake(5)
subway turkey sandwich(5)
crisps(1)
cereal bars(2.5)

=31!!!!!!! even if I calculate the 2 I have leftover from yesterday I still went over by 6 today :(
I definitely have some catching up to do tomorrow and the rest of the week if I want to see any kind of loss this week.
so mad at myself really, I knew I would be making bad choices tonight so could have easily cut out the juice and peanut butter with my bagel...or just not eaten the cupcake!


----------



## Vickie

hope today has gone better RM :hugs:


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> hope today has gone better RM :hugs:

not much better really, we went out for lunch and I can only estimate the points for my sandwich

cereal(4)
sandwich(8??)
crisps(1.5)
quorn, rice, veg(5)
=18.5 so far


----------



## RainbowMum

well I ended up eating my entire 23 points last night so still have to try and save those 10 Points from the weekend before weigh-in

Today so far I've had:
porridge w raisins (5)
apricots(1)
turkey sandwich(5)
salad(1)
grapes
=13

added later
curry(5)
yogurt(1.5)
=19.5


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking: 

B - Toast/Spread - 2.5pts 
D - WW Chicken Hotpot - 4.5pts 
T - Chicken & Chips - 6.5pts 
Glass of Milk - 1pt 

= 14.5/15


----------



## Vickie

good luck RM!!

I went over by one yesterday but I earned 9 activity points so I'm not to worried about it :D


----------



## RainbowMum

I really need to plan my foods out better, tomorrow I have my choir end of year concert so I will be out from the afternoon on..I intend to eat:

porridge(3.5)
apple(0.5)
veg and couscous(3.5)
salad(0.5)
turkey sandwich(4.5)
apple(0.5)
grapes(1)
=14, leaving me with a few more to play with...now the only thing is to stick to this!


----------



## cooney

Vickie said:


> good luck RM!!
> 
> I went over by one yesterday but I earned 9 activity points so I'm not to worried about it :D

What activities are you doing? :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

just walking :lol:

oh and cleaning the house Sunday


----------



## RainbowMum

so far I'm doing okay...sneaky weigh-in showed 1.5lbs loss since last week, almost regret stepping on the scales as I was sure I was up because of last weekend and would have to eat below points all week....now I may as well eat my points i.y.s.w.I.m


----------



## cooney

Vickie said:


> just walking :lol:
> 
> oh and cleaning the house Sunday

I think cleaning the house TOTALLY counts as exercise. I should clean mine every other day but I only get around to it every 3 days. :dohh: Between two cats, a dog, a baby who is walking and climbing now and a husband my house can get demolished in a day.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Ours does to

we do a big clean once a week and than the rest of the time it's just the general stuff (dishes/laundry/sweeping the main level/picking up toys etc.). I don't count the every day stuff but I definitely point the big clean :lol:

Hannah's a little tornado as well! And we have two cats who are shedding like mad right now! :rofl:


----------



## cooney

Vickie said:


> :rofl: Ours does to
> 
> we do a big clean once a week and than the rest of the time it's just the general stuff (dishes/laundry/sweeping the main level/picking up toys etc.). I don't count the every day stuff but I definitely point the big clean :lol:
> 
> Hannah's a little tornado as well! And we have two cats who are shedding like mad right now! :rofl:

I swear I sweep every other day and it still looks like a herd of fur balls migrating down the stairs every day. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Hope everyone has had a good day/week!!!

not much here to report :) I'm way under my points today :wacko: not sure if I'll meet them now or not....


----------



## Blah11

:wave: ready to come back and im 6lbs heavier :shock: oh well!

day 1 today and this time im sticking to it!


----------



## RainbowMum

You can do it blah!!!

I somehow managed to lose 3lbs this week meaning I lost 5lbs in 2 weeks, I wasn't even losing this much when I first joined WW 10 months ago so obviously I'm very happy!
Total for me is 43lbs now :) [3st 1lbs]
I'm only 3lbs away from a weight goal the nurse at my doctors set me, so hopefully she'll be pleased when I see her Saturday.

If only I would start losing more weight around my middle and on my thighs instead of my boobs ;-)


----------



## Blah11

Oh i'm sure she will be super pleased! I'm trying to get down to the weight we conceived amelie at. I'm not even overweight but I'm overweight for me IYKWIM so hopefully if I can get down to what i was when amelie was an eggy we might have more luck this time :shrug: Worth a go anyway :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back too, can you wipe all my pounds to 0.. i gained them back :blush:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done RM! That is amazing!!! :happydance: So close to your goal now :thumbup:

Welcome back Blah and Hannah :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back Blah & Hannah! 

Well done RM! 

I've had a really good week and only lost 0.5lb but i've finally got my first silver seven sticker :happydance: Only took 5 months :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Squidge :happydance:


----------



## annie25

wow rm well done u and well done squidge!!!

welcome back girls u can do it!!! 

i have been good again this week i really hope it shows at weigh in on saturday im hoping i may get my 5 percent goal xxxx


----------



## Vickie

good luck on reaching 5% Annie! :D

I was out all day but tried to be good, I had a chicken wrap instead of a hamburger for lunch and only ate half of it, might have stolen a cookie from Hannah though :rofl: I earned like 13 activity points from the walking so not to worried :D


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:
WI tonight and i maintained. I was happy enough since it's "holiday" week here (Hubby off work)


----------



## Vickie

well done on maintaining!! :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Porridge w raisins(4.5)
soup and sandwich(4)
apricots(2)
chocolate(5)
chili(4)
crisps(1.5)
yogurt(1)
=22, but this may just turn into my 'cheat day' ;-)


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls ca i join. i started w.w tuesday and need some encouragement. i ended up going over my points last night and eating that bloody curly wurly!! i need to stop boredom eating! and eating for the sake of it x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group!


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls, any ideas on something for tea, got loadsa veg but cnt think of what to have with it other than roast dinner???


----------



## rainbowzebra2

been on hols for a week - lost another 3lbs at WI last night :)


----------



## rainbowzebra2

danniemum2be said:


> hey girls, any ideas on something for tea, got loadsa veg but cnt think of what to have with it other than roast dinner???

Hi and welcome! :)

How about honey mustartd roast veg? some of your veg must be 0 point. Or a nice spicy stir fry with egg white omelette?


----------



## RainbowMum

well done rainbowzebra!

Well my cheat day yesterday turned into 2 cheat days which really was not a very good idea as I'm getting weighed tomorrow...
So now I have 5 days to be extra good to make up for it if I want to see another loss next week


----------



## Vickie

well done RZ! :happydance:

3 pounds down for me! :wohoo:

though the last two days have been so crazy hectic I've really not been eating properly :blush:


----------



## RainbowMum

Well done Vickie!:thumbup:

Well I went to see my nurse this morning about my blood pressure and despite losing 14lbs since my last visit my BP hasn't gone down at all, up even :(
She didn't take the time to weigh me this time but I have to go back in 2 weeks, so will ask her then to update my weight in my file.

I'm going to have to be extra good now as I want to hit 75kg the day I leave for my holidays/vacation, which is in 20 days. So I think that's about a 5lbs loss and I also have to make up for the extra points I've had over the past 2 days.
I'm attending my 'SIL's wedding in 6 weeks and my dress has to fit me well despite just coming home from my 2 week holiday a week before ;-)


----------



## danniemum2be

feeling so pekish today!! its taking everything in me to stop me going the fridge and eating! x


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Yay Vickie - thats fab :)


----------



## RainbowMum

I've had a good day today 

porridge w raisins(5)
egg white sandwich w spinach & ketchup(4)
cereal bar(1.5)
ww snack size pizza and salad(4)
=14.5 so far :thumbup:

edited later:
fat free greek yogurt(1)
blueberries(0.5)
=16


----------



## HannahGraceee

4 peices of weight watchers toast 
half a bottle of THIS water
lil butter 
and a yogurt - all for 5 points 

and ive had 2 jellies for 0 Points :cloud9:

im happy today :) x x x


----------



## danniemum2be

well i started off with 2 weetabix and milk but ended up having to share it with the baby haha so only had 1 weetabix and a cupa tea so 3 points used so far :-D happy happy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Welll done hunnny :) - i love sharing things with ava, it makes me feel like ive eaten it all, but i haven't Mwahahahahah :) x x


----------



## danniemum2be

i know feels good. av done so bad the past fe days but im feeling good today and determined. even just had an apple instead of a go ahead bar go me!! gunna drink loadsa water today too to keep me full! x x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Sorry I've been so MIA! We had Hannah's birthday on Saturday and I spent the last few days running around like mad getting ready for it. And we're leaving for Texas on Wednesday :wacko: Tiff has agreed to update the first page though with weights for all of you while I'm gone :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Enjoy Vickie :)

Today so far I've had:
Porridge w raisins(4.5)
egg white sandwich(4)
3 cauldron butternut squash falafel(1.5)
=10
exercise:7.5 mile bike ride

later:
crisps(1.5)
couscous salad(5.5)
=17 total


----------



## annie25

evening all!

i lost another 1lb this week so thats 9lb in 28 days im pretty chuffed with that shame i didnt get the 2lb i hoped for this week to get to 5 percent goal but 1 more lb to go to it!

im doing a three course ww dinner for me dh and two friends tonights.

were having a no points soup
roll 2pts

breaded fish, new pots and mushy peas 6 pts

meringue, strawberies and yog (for me) cream for them 2 pts!

i hope they like it! 

xx well done to u all on your losses!!! xxx


----------



## cooney

Vickie said:


> :hi: Morning all! Sorry I've been so MIA! We had Hannah's birthday on Saturday and I spent the last few days running around like mad getting ready for it. And we're leaving for Texas on Wednesday :wacko: Tiff has agreed to update the first page though with weights for all of you while I'm gone :D

Where in Texas are you going? I live 25 min away from Texas in New Mexico. Chances are though I won't be close to you. Texas is HUGE. :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

Well done Annie for not letting a dinner party be an excuse to pig out :) :)
Your menu sounds yum! Wish I had some meringue now...might have to go and buy some as we have berries and yogurt in the house 

Tonight I made Couscous with roasted veg and Feta cheese, I used to make that all the time and for some reason I haven't recently. I got a huge plate full for 5.5 Points :)
***
*cut up 1 carrot, 1 pepper, 1 courgette and 1 red onion into small dice
*mix in a bowl with 'mixed herbs' and 1kcal spray
*roast in oven
*prepare 1 pack of Ainsley's couscous[I'm a cheater *ha*]
*divide couscous and veg on two plates and serve with 50g of low fat feta each, I use sainsburys good to yourself and 50g=2.5 points


----------



## Vickie

Well done Annie! :happydance:

Doubt you'd be close :( which is to bad. I'm going to the Panhandle, near Amarillo


----------



## Panda_Ally

Arrrr i havent een to a WW meting in so long the cancelled my membership :rofl: Ben loosing weight tho... i think!!! 

:wave: Missed you girlies!! 

Not long til my holiday now! Gotta gt on this weight loss or im going to be the fat one in a bikini!!


----------



## holl1109

hey. can i join? i joined ww 2 weeks ago and lost 5.5 last week have my weigh in on tues x


----------



## RainbowMum

welcome holl :) 5.5 lbs is a fab loss for 2 weeks!

so after having some greek yogurt with blueberries I'm coming in at 18.5 points for the day. So that's saving a few and I think tomorrow I'm letting myself have 20 points as I probably have made up for going over Thurs/Fri


----------



## danniemum2be

feel so good today finally getting into it! and makes you feel good about yourself when u know youve eaten good for the day!

ive had:
1 weetabix and milk - 3 points
1 apple- 1/2 point
rasberrys- 1/2 point
chicken breast- 2 1/2 points
salad- 0 points
mayo- 1/2 point
feta cheese- 1 1/2 points
3 thin sausages- 5 1/2 points
salad- 0 points
jacket potato and butter- 3 points
mayo- 1/2 point
cheese- 1 1/2 points
w.w rich toffee bar- 1 1/2 points

points used: 21
points saved: 4 :happydance::happydance:

happy happy happy today really proud of myself lol :cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Holl and well done on your loss so far!

That's great that you're feeling better already dannie :D


----------



## RainbowMum

I miss the rich toffee bars! Not been to a meeting in 7 months and there's none nearby. Might have to look into ordering them off the website


----------



## danniemum2be

im glad theyre gone now tho cuz its so easy to just grab 1 of them when im hungry instead of an apple and its like 1 1/2 points gone. but nice as a treat x


----------



## dom85

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm going to my first meeting today, I'm a bit nervous as I'm going on my own and I'm not great at talking to new people when I'm on my own. I've lost 8lbs on my own so fast in the last couple of weeks but I know I need to join to keep it up.

Is there anyone here who has/had a lot of weight to loose?(hope you don't mind me asking). To get to the middle range of normal BMI I have to loose about 8 stone which sounds a bit like climbing Everest at the moment, how do you make small targets without constantly having the massive one in the back of your mind?


----------



## danniemum2be

hi and welcome dom :thumbup:
i need to loose 5 stone. i think just aim for a stone at a time thats what i do and every stone after that is a bonus. i find chatting on here and keeping a journal is really helping though. good luck at your first meeting they're not so bad. have my first weigh in tomorrow and am dreading it!!!! x


----------



## candeur

Hiya Can' I join you all!
I've started WW today as I really want to get back to my pre preg weight, I'll also be going to the gym and running as much as poss.
My daily allowance is just 16.... I want to lose about 10lbs.
So far today I've had 4.5points inc lunch and breakfast so happy so far... I have a real big problem with my eating habits, I overeat and when i do it's normally rubbish, so I'm hoping this will make me thing about what I'm eatnig more :)


----------



## danniemum2be

nom nom nom lunch time soon im starving!! x


----------



## danniemum2be

just made a chicken kebab!! ummmm was lovely. 

w.w pitta bread 1.5 points
chicken bread with chilli powder fried with 1 cal spray 2.5 points
loads of salad 0 points
2 spoons of light mayo 1 point

5 points for a chicken kebab and im stuffed!! love it x x


----------



## Vickie

Dom I had 106 pounds total to lose, have lost 58 so far :) and that gets me to the very top of a healthy BMI. 

I agree with dannie, I set small goals usually of about 10 pounds and celebrate each milestone! :)

good luck with your first meeting! :hugs:

:hi: Welcome canduer!


----------



## RainbowMum

welcome to all the newbies :hi:

I didn't have *that* much to lose, but then again I've never had a baby, so there was really no excuse for me being so big in the first place. :blush:
I've lost 43 in about 10 months now and want to lose another 12 ideally, 'only' 5 to go til I hit a BMI of 25. 
In the beginning I really only wanted to get my BMI under 30 because I'm hoping to TTC within the next year.

I've already had quite a few points today:
porridge w raisins(4.5)
banana(1.5)
meringue(0.5)
fruit(0.5)
cheese(1)
eggwhite/spinach sandwich(3.5)
=11.5

my dinner will be 5.5 Points so that's 17 alltogether leaving me 3 Points for afternoon and after-dinner snacks. I really want a nice meringue with yogurt and fruit later so that will be 2.5 Points.
Think I'll have some sugar free jelly and an apple later this afternoon for 0.5 Points bringing me to my total of 20 Points, which is what I had aimed for today.


----------



## dom85

Thanks girls, it was quite good actually. The leader seems nice and there was quite a few new members today which is good and I've just registered my monthly pass thing, the online tracker is pretty good.

I was given a 5% goal which is much less scary so I will just try to focus on that number for now instead of the big one! I bought the weight watchers pedometer last week as I knew I wanted to join to see how many points I'd earn at work as what I do is pretty physically demanding and in 5 hours I earned 5.5 points! Hopefully that will help.

I've got 12.5 points left for dinner so it's not too bad so far.


----------



## Squidge

I hope you're all doing well :hugs: 

I'm not around much but still trying to do the best i can. As i don't have a laptop i have to use my phone to come on but it's annoying when i'm trying to go on the next page and thank people instead :dohh: Hopefully i'll keep popping in to see how your all doing :)


----------



## candeur

Day's nearly over and done okay today :) 

Orange (0.5)
Cheese and Tomato Roll (4)
Special K Bar (1)
Cup of Tea with sugar (1)
Pasta Bake (7.5) (Will be having this later)
*Total - 14 Points*
Going to try not to snack at all until bed time now but will be having another cup of tea before bedtime :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Squidge! was wondering about you :hugs:

glad the meeting went well Dom!

that's great for the day Candeur!

Still mid-day here and I'm at around 12/13 points gone? our points are a bit different though....I have 25 points total for the day :)


----------



## RainbowMum

dom85 said:


> I bought the weight watchers pedometer last week as I knew I wanted to join to see how many points I'd earn at work as what I do is pretty physically demanding and in 5 hours I earned 5.5 points!

glad the meeting went fine, it's not scary at all really. I wish I could pop into my 'old' meeting to show off how much weight I have lost since I left. 

We were told to wait two weeks to start 'eating' our activity points, not sure if all leaders say this though...


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All! My last day before I'm gone for two weeks to Texas :wohoo: been a crazy hectic morning packing, wonder if that earned me any activity points? :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i lost 6 and a half pound :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

well done! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 6lb! 

Have a fab time, Vickie! :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Have a great time Vickie

Grrr, one day I will stick to the points goal I'm setting myself for the day. There's no way I'm losing anything this week, can be lucky if I sts. Blame the witch!


----------



## dom85

RainbowMum said:


> dom85 said:
> 
> 
> I bought the weight watchers pedometer last week as I knew I wanted to join to see how many points I'd earn at work as what I do is pretty physically demanding and in 5 hours I earned 5.5 points!
> 
> glad the meeting went fine, it's not scary at all really. I wish I could pop into my 'old' meeting to show off how much weight I have lost since I left.
> 
> We were told to wait two weeks to start 'eating' our activity points, not sure if all leaders say this though...Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't think I am going to eat those points as I haven't even managed to get through my daily points allowance the days anyway, I was just interested to see how much exercise i got at work, today I earned 8 points. 

I had dinner at my mums tonight and left 3 new potatoes that were on my plate as I wasn't sure if I would be having too many points as we had chicken that she had marinaded but the whole meal even with the oil in the marinade was only 6 points and it was lovely.


----------



## RainbowMum

oh my:

porridge w raisins(4.5)
apple and babybel light cheese(1.5)
bagel(4)
houmous(3)
Pitta(2.5)
Falafel(3)
=18.5


----------



## cooney

Weight lifting hurts the next morning :rofl:
Ow!


----------



## Tiff

Hi ladies! I'm updating the totals while Vickie is visiting her family. If I make a mistake, please let me know!!!


----------



## RainbowMum

0.5lbs off for me this week which was expected as I probably went over by a point every day. I could blame the witch but really it's me who's stuffing her face so all my fault.
0.5 is still better than gaining and I knew after losing 5lbs in two weeks the last 2 weeks it would slow down but I'm just annoyed with myself for not showing discipline this week. ah well....it's a new week....going out for a burger tonight followed by cinema *ha* I better have a salad instead of fries


----------



## dom85

At least you still lost though and that's good considering you went over your points, well done!

So one of my friends came over last night and I told her I had joined weight watchers and we got talking about it and I mentioned that it's been strange to just eat the portion on my plate and not eat until I'm really full but actually after I've got up and stopped eating I've been feeling fuller than just after I ate and she told me that apparently it takes about 15 minutes for your brain to realise that you're full. Is that true? How have o not heard that before?! Now I know it's so much easier to just stop eating and wait to see how I feel a while after eating rather than having loads in one meal.


----------



## Squidge

I've sts this week, not bad after the bad week I've had!


----------



## RainbowMum

It's 3:30pm here and if I stopped eating NOW I'd probably be ok pointswise *haha*
Ah well...


----------



## rainbowzebra2

RainbowMum said:


> 0.5lbs off for me this week which was expected as I probably went over by a point every day. I could blame the witch but really it's me who's stuffing her face so all my fault.
> 0.5 is still better than gaining and I knew after losing 5lbs in two weeks the last 2 weeks it would slow down but I'm just annoyed with myself for not showing discipline this week. ah well....it's a new week....going out for a burger tonight followed by cinema *ha* I better have a salad instead of fries

Im EXCACTLY the same as you - prob relaxed a bit too much after loosing 6lbs in 2 weeks - darn it. But still 0.5 off is a whole pound less than 0.5 on! xx


----------



## annie25

im just come on for a rant why is it the dh never listens to what i say?!!!! 
low fat garlic bread i said! full fat is brought back and subsequently my lunch of no points soup has gone to waste i was trying to make up a bad weekend! grrrr

now im grumpy! 

so far today :

2 packs ww biscuits 3.0
0 point soup
3x ww bread 1.5
yog 1.0


pasta 3.0
sauce 1.0
garlic bread 5.0
hard cheese 0.5

total 15 
or 26 now all i need to do i be sensible for dessert!


----------



## tiggertea

1lb off for me this week!


----------



## holl1109

i lost 3ibs this week x


----------



## Tiff

Great work on the losses! :wohoo: Updated the list. :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

can i join in please ??? :kiss:

started WW last night 

im worried about my points :wacko: i am suppost to be on 35 points a day , i have literally not stopped eating all day and have only used 26 ?? i feel really full ?

but looking forwards to it :happydance: im aiming to lose 4 stone at the moment


----------



## dom85

35 points does sound like a lot. I know they say you should eat all your points but I dont see the point of eating if I'm not hungry so I've had quite a few left over this week as well (I'm on 27 points). You must be really busy at work so you probably dont get a chance to eat as much either.

I dont know why but I just feel like I've had too much tonight even though I've still got 3 points left. I'm at my Mum's and she said she would do salad for dinner, but bless her, my Mum's idea of salad is potato salad, coleslaw, scotch eggs, pork pie, bread, cold meat and a bit of leaves on the side. I had a mixed salad with a slice of chicken, a hard boiled egg, some spicy cous cous and I had a bread roll with it as well. Apparently it was only 6 points altogether so why do I feel like I'm cheating?!


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Pink :)

Unless your saving your points for a takeaway, night out or something you really need to eat all 35 a day - sorry! You could try sneaking a chocolate bar in, atleast that'll take you up a few points! 

Good luck!


----------



## cooney

I know how you feel. When you first switch to diet mode you eat so healthy it's hard to use all the points. If you want to eat all your points then I would agree with squidge. Indulge in just a little something. I would kill for 35 points a day. I'm on 22.


----------



## tiggertea

If I'm struggling to fill my 20 point quota for the day I snack on Pringles. Full of points!


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone, can I join too? I'm starting tomorrow, havn't quite decided if I'm going to join the class or doing it on my own. I managed to lose 2 stones after Ethan was born and have now packed it all back on again plus another couple of lbs!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

girls is ww still ok when preg? just got my :bfp: ?? :happydance:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Pinksnowball said:


> girls is ww still ok when preg? just got my :bfp: ?? :happydance:

I dont know the answer to this but just wanted to say:



YAY!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks xxxxxx


----------



## cooney

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
And no, WW is not ok while preg. You need to feed that baby now. Obviously you are not actually eating for two and should talk to a doctor about what you should be eating and how much you should be eating but you should definitely not be in a caloric deficit while pregnant.


----------



## holl1109

i asked the lady from ww this and she said it used to be ok to do untill u are 3 months but now they have changed it, so her advice was not to tell her if i do get pregnant if i want to carry on. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah WW is a no-no if preg. Worry about it all again after hun!
YAY! Congrats Lea!


----------



## RainbowMum

Congrats Pinksnowball :)

I overindulged for 3 days straight and will be paying for it on the scales tomorrow. I'm not talking one piece of chocolate cake...no, I'm talking bingeing on caramel shortcake and crisps :(
Got veggies to make some soup so will try and damage control as much as I can before my holidays


----------



## annie25

another 2lb off for me this week so that 11lb so far in 5 weeks! also achieved my second mini goal of reaching my 5 percent loss!

next mini goal is the stone mark! 

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Well done you!
My first mini goal is crossing into the next stone bracket. (does that make sense?!)
Only 2lb til I do! woot! Then It'll be 1/2 stone a couple of lb later, then hopefully my 5% soon after! I can never just work with one target :blush:


----------



## dom85

Congratulations Pinksnowball!!!!


----------



## Squidge

Congrats Pink! :happydance: You can't do WW but i'm sure i've read you can do SW?! 

Welcome to all who's joined and well done to anyone who's lost :)


----------



## tiggertea

Yep, i had a wee (unsuccessful) stint at slimming world and you can do it throughout pregnancy.


----------



## Tiff

Congrats Pinksnowball!!! :wave: Hi Carrie76! :mrgreen:


----------



## RainbowMum

Uh, uh...(inofficial weigh in!!) 
weighed myself this morning and I have put on 4.5lbs in 3 days! Gotta be good so this number is lower on Thursday when I weigh in! Jeeeeeez. 
been good today, the little ones and I were at a kids' party this morning and I resisted cake.
Have cooked a batch of 0-Point soup and will be having that for my dinner later.


----------



## dom85

Wohoo, lost 6.5 lbs this week! Couldn't believe it when she told me. I'm not letting it get to my head though as it's only the first week, but it's good to get off to such a good start.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow well done thats great xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done dom!


----------



## annie25

tigger i have loads of mini goals it def keeps me going!!

well done dom! xx


----------



## cooney

dom85 said:


> Wohoo, lost 6.5 lbs this week! Couldn't believe it when she told me. I'm not letting it get to my head though as it's only the first week, but it's good to get off to such a good start.

:hugs::happydance::happydance:
Amazing!


----------



## RainbowMum

been somewhat good so far but I really have to be after that shocking weekend!

porridge w blueberries(4.5)
pasta(4.5)
yogurt(1.5)
2 animal biscuits(0.5)
soup and crumpets(3)
=14


----------



## tiggertea

well done dom!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:grr: cant find this anywhere

does anyone know how many points are in a bag os snack a jacs?? cheese?


----------



## tiggertea

i know s&v are 2 points...
what's the kcals and sat fat hun?


----------



## Tiff

Added you to the list Dom! Well done on your loss!!! :dance:


----------



## holl1109

weigh in tonight. i hate tuesdays i get sooo nervous x


----------



## tiggertea

good luck Holl! I'm sure you'll be great!


----------



## holl1109

ill update when im back x


----------



## RainbowMum

I have just eaten an entire bag of marshmallow sweets 

so my day has been as followed, very good until I went into M&S ;-)

porridge(5)
dried fruit(2)
soup and crumpets(3)
raisins and breadstick(1.5)
marshmallows(7.5!)
soup and sandwich(3.5)
=22.5 so *just*within my points


----------



## holl1109

2.5 loss. yay! this is so easy x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:


----------



## dom85

holl1109 said:


> 2.5 loss. yay! this is so easy x

Wohoo, well done hun!

I've just been shopping, I made a pact not to buy clothes until I go down at least one dress size, but I needed a couple of bits to go to the gym in. My job is really physical and according to my pedometer I earn between 7-9 points a shift but I want to get toned and improve my overall fitness and the leisure centre have a creche in the week so I haven't got an excuse not to go really. 

£26 for a sports bra though!!! It's a good job I did a couple of extrra shifts last month.


----------



## tiggertea

well done Holl!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Hol!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Doh, one pound on :(


----------



## tiggertea

not to worry rz2 - you'll get it off again next week! :D


----------



## cooney

Weighed in this morning. Lost 8 lbs for the month of July! That makes my total 92lbs lost. :thumbup: If I can manage to lose another 8 in August that Will put me at 100!


----------



## RainbowMum

I've been such a piggy pig today...not looking likely to be able to weigh in at 75kg next Friday(9 days from today)

I started the day off by eating 4 marshmallows! Better get rid of them and move on...no sweeties allowed in the house, maybe I'll just feed them to the 3 year old ;-)

marshmallows(2)
porridge w blueberries(5)
apple and apricots(2)
soup and crumpets(3)
meringue(1)
3 animal biscuits(0.5)
soup and sandwich(4)
=17.5 which obviously isn't too bad, just the amount I've been eating is shocking!


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses everyone :happydance:

not back yet just checking in quickly while I have computer access

I've stayed around my weight, though was up a pound at one point :dohh: very hard to stay on track when not at home!


----------



## tiggertea

Just back from WI. 
3lbs off! :wohoo:


----------



## cooney

tiggertea said:


> Just back from WI.
> 3lbs off! :wohoo:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

I bought a spaghetti squash today[in Waitrose for the U.K. ladies]
very excited to try this sometime this weekend

not exactly been today, but as long as I stay away from the sweets it'll be fine[edit, yeah that didn't happen-I thought the pink'n white wafers had 0.5 each when they are 1 each!]. I realised that sometimes after a bad day/weekend I just have to draw a line and start afresh instead of trying to eat 16 points for a few days afterwards as this usually just leads to horrible binge eating on stuff we have in the house. I live with other people so don't have total control over what's in the cupboards/fridge. Last night I ate meringue and some of the kids' chocolate snack :dohh:


porridge(3.5)
blueberries(2.5)*my total allowance for the day* ;-)
loads of pink/white wafers(5)
bagel with egg(4)
pretzel(2)
quorn steak, veggies, couscous(5.5)
alpen bar(1)
=23.5 *oops*


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Ughh, im having a bad week - feel so so hungry and demotivated. I know 1 lb on isnt a big deal but its made me feel poo. Im within points so far this week (even went out for a chinese last night and stayed within) but today Ive eaten crappy ww biscuits and light crisps which makes me feel like ive overdone it (even though its all pointed) I have 6 left for dinner and was going to have 0 soup, M&S lightly dusted cod (3) and a big salad with chilli beetroot (2/3). Am dreading the weigh in. I ordered new salter scales this week too so hopefully they will be a bit more accurate than my old non-electronic ones. Boooooo :(


----------



## RainbowMum

Anyone seen my willpower???
Even though I was already 0.5 over my points for the day I still had probably 3 points worth of almonds and dried mango *sigh*
I'm getting weighed at the doctors tomorrow and I'm going on holidays for 2 weeks next week...this is not the time to be gaining weight!


----------



## tiggertea

Are you ladies in weeks 3-6 by any chance? Apparently that's the time you start to lose enthusiasm.... no idea what to say to help though :(

I crossed my mini barrier - dropping to the next stone down.... but that also means I've dropped a point :shock: :nope: :sad2: :rofl:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

yep - this is week 6 for me - Im getting lazy with pointing - Im guessing here and there which I figure is showing on the scales. Grrrr. Oh well - try to get through this week and maybe be better at next WI on Wed. Poooooooooo!

I also dropped a point recently and miss it sooooo much! 20 points a day is slim pickings!


----------



## RainbowMum

tiggertea said:


> Are you ladies in weeks 3-6 by any chance? Apparently that's the time you start to lose enthusiasm....

I'm actually in month 10 :wacko:
I've done so well to lose 3 stone so really don't want to undo things and really have to plan my days better and make better choices throughout the day....marshmallows for 5 points don't fill you up as much as veg and rice for the same amount ;-)

Cooking some more soup and veg in tomato sauce later to keep me going until I'm off to New York on Friday :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

Quickly tracking, will be editing this throughout the day:

cherry raisins(1)
cereal w milk(3.5)
more raisins(1.5)
bagel with egg(4)
pretzel(3)
alpro pudding and apple(2)
veg, quorn and wheat in tomato sauce(3)
meringue(0.5)
100kcal popcorn(1.5)
=20 bang on points
Hooray and I'm stuffed!


----------



## Tiff

Updated the list :mrgreen:


----------



## RainbowMum

just tracking, otherwise I'll lose track of the not-so-little things I've been snacking on today ;-)
I've been packing *emergency snacks* for my 7 hour plane ride next week and half the almonds/raisins/apricots strangely found their way into my mouth ;-)

2 crumpets, one with margarine, one with a tiny bit of smooth peanutbutter(4.5)
eggwhite sandwich(4)
almonds(2)
apricots(1.5)
raisins(1.5)
mandarin oranges(1.5?)
=15 *oops* good thing my low point dinner is already prepared in the fridge

edit:
dinner: veg, wheat and quorn in tomato sauce(3)
soup(0)
alpen bar(1)
=19 total


----------



## RainbowMum

Back and more tracking for me, not much happening here really...just trying to shift some last minute weight before my holidays
I'm still up by 1lbs so hoping to lose that and maybe a bit extra before Friday

porridge w raisins(4.5)
2 animal biscuits(22 kcal) and a nectarine(1)
houmous, pitta and veg(5)
nakd bar(1.5)
yogurt covered raisins(1.5)
veg, quorn, wheat(3)
babybel light(1)
apple and blueberries(1.5)
=19


----------



## dom85

Had my wiegh in today and I lost 4.5lbs this week, so 11 in total. If I can loose 3lbs next week than that's a stone! 

I wanted to join the gym this week but I've pulled a muscle in my back so gonna have to wait until that's sorted properly.


----------



## cooney

dom85 said:


> Had my wiegh in today and I lost 4.5lbs this week, so 11 in total. If I can loose 3lbs next week than that's a stone!
> 
> I wanted to join the gym this week but I've pulled a muscle in my back so gonna have to wait until that's sorted properly.

good job! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done to all who's lost :)

I'm gonna get back on the wagon tomorrow - had a bad few days.


----------



## RainbowMum

Another day...another 21 points to eat ;-)

porridge(4.5)
ricecakes, houmous and veg(3.5)
nectarine(1)
I also did some cooking for the kids and tried a few bites of spag bol sauce(1?)
=10 so far

a friend invited me for dinner tonight so I don't really have any control on calories/fat...will see how that turns out.
I'm only 0.5lbs away from the weight I was 1.5 weeks ago so at least I'm going on holidays with no 'extra' weight to lose afterwards.


----------



## holl1109

yay another 2.5 lost x


----------



## tiggertea

rm - i'll bet being so close to goal has you finding it harder to lose now too.... what with very little left to go and all! :hugs:


----------



## cooney

Uggggg... I'm so sick of dieting... That is all. Not going to quit or anything but sometimes don't you all just feel like throwing the rice cakes at the wall and eating a pizza? :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

I had a MAJOR slip-up last night :blush: 
I won't go into details, but suffice to say it involved chocolate. and crisps. good thing i had a couple of points saved the other day, now just need to save some today too and i *should* be ok. :shrug:

really want my 1st half stone this week! (Wouldn't mind my 5% too come to think of it, but fear i may have scuppered that chance with my piggery last night :hissy:)


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Phew! back on track with 4.5 off this week :) got my stone 16lbs off in total :)


----------



## RainbowMum

cooney said:


> Uggggg... I'm so sick of dieting... That is all. Not going to quit or anything but sometimes don't you all just feel like throwing the rice cakes at the wall and eating a pizza? :rofl:

Agreed...I mean I love eating healthily but sometimes I wish I could just eat Ben&Jerry's for dessert instead of a fat free yogurt ;-)
Also I sometimes wonder if I actually really *like* what I cook or if I just *like* it because I know it's low point...I mean my veg casserole with couscous for 2.5 points is tasty but wouldn't I much rather eat a greasy curry? I don't know really.

The dinner my friends cooked last night was yummy but my tummy was grumbling all night because it was more calories than I'm used to at night...but the mozarella salad was too good to resist ;-)

because I'm going away on Friday I'm not doing any more food shopping so just eating what's in the fridge
porridge w blueberries(4.5)
soup, 2 ricecakes and s slices of peach(1.5)
almonds(2)
houmous, cucumber and a few bites of sandwich[baby leftover *sigh*](2.5)
=10.5

tiggertea...I think that's why I'm struggling. Right now the goal is to get to a healthy BMI of under 25, which is only 5lbs to go[165 lbs]...but I guess in the long term I'd like to go another 10lbs lower[so to 155lbs], we'll see how that goes. I will never be skinny but I want to be healthy.


----------



## tiggertea

RainbowMum said:


> tiggertea...I think that's why I'm struggling. Right now the goal is to get to a healthy BMI of under 25, which is only 5lbs to go[165 lbs]...but I guess in the long term I'd like to go another 10lbs lower[so to 155lbs], we'll see how that goes.* I will never be skinny but I want to be healthy.*

You will get there :hugs: 
I have the same outlook re: the part i put in bold above :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Updated the list! Well done on your losses ladies!!! I did a WI the other day, down 1.5lbs! :wohoo: Will have to be good with exercising as I've had a total crap long weekend full of lots and lots of bad food!


----------



## tiggertea

well done Tiff!


----------



## cooney

I posted this in my journal but I wanted to post it here too.

So I went to the doctor yesterday and they weighed me and I was at 178 :shock::shock::shock::cry::cry::cry:
I don't understand it. I have been relatively good and haven't eaten NEARLY enough calories to gain 7 lbs. I just don't get it. I mean I have been eating a LITTLE more than usual but I have still mostly been in a caloric deficit. I'm so upset. 

So my mom talked to a nutritionist friend of her's and she suggested what she called a "re-feed" week in which I eat my maintenance calories for a week in order to recuperate my metabolism and then start dieting again from there. I realize eating more does not sound like the answer but at the same time It makes sense. :shrug:

So from now until Wednesday I'm going to eat 2,000 calories a day and see what happens. I shouldn't gain any weight but logically my metabolism is so shot that maybe I will? I don't know. I just need a little break. I have been dieting SO LONG. This is not me giving up, this is me taking a break, and I'll still be counting so everything should be fine. :thumbup:

I will see you ladies again next week! 
Uggg I;m so upset. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: hun. I never listen to my doctor's scales they ALWAYS weigh me between 5lb-10lb heavier than i actually am!
Have you checked on your own if they read the same?


----------



## cooney

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: hun. I never listen to my doctor's scales they ALWAYS weigh me between 5lb-10lb heavier than i actually am!
> Have you checked on your own if they read the same?

Just did. Says 177 :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

aw hun, don't get too disheartened! 
did you have a bad week (food wise) last week? sometimes it takes 2 weeks for scales to show the impact.....
you have done SO well - 99lb lost so far is a fantastic achievement. certainly one to be proud of!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All I'm back! Well done on all the losses! :happydance: So proud of you all and thank you Tiff for keeping the list updated for me :hugs:

:hugs: Cooney I think that makes sense. Good luck with the week :)

I was sooooooooooooo bad the last 4 days. I had actually gone down .5 pounds as of last Saturday but yeah a baby shower (and cake) Saturday, birthday party (and cake) on Sunday (and leftover cake on Monday :dohh:) and a killer bad day yesterday and today (ate out and didn't eat what I probably should have :rofl:) I am not expecting any loss at all this week and will be lucky to STS


----------



## cooney

tiggertea said:


> aw hun, don't get too disheartened!
> did you have a bad week (food wise) last week? sometimes it takes 2 weeks for scales to show the impact.....
> you have done SO well - 99lb lost so far is a fantastic achievement. certainly one to be proud of!

No I was pretty good. I never went over how many calories I burn in a day so logically I should have not gained any. And most days I was below that so I SHOULD have lost weight. I have no idea whats going on. 

:hugs: Vicky


----------



## tiggertea

Hopefully a week "off" will help get everything back on track again - bodies are strange things sometimes!! :hugs:

Ooooh Vickie - that's alot of cake! (Bet it was tasty though!!) :lol:


----------



## Vickie

it was quite tasty :rofl:

Sneaky weigh in today and I was just a bit over 192 :shock: So I may end up STS if I do an okay job these next couple of days :rofl: no idea how that's possible

cooney could it be you gaining muscle mass since muscle weighs more? I know it's probably not 7 pounds worth of muscle but didn't you recently also up your calorie intake so could be a combination of both? I think giving your body a chance to "reset" after being in diet mode so long is a good idea :hugs: and you've done so well and come so far! Don't get to down from this blip :hugs:


----------



## cooney

Vickie said:


> it was quite tasty :rofl:
> 
> Sneaky weigh in today and I was just a bit over 192 :shock: So I may end up STS if I do an okay job these next couple of days :rofl: no idea how that's possible
> 
> cooney could it be you gaining muscle mass since muscle weighs more? I know it's probably not 7 pounds worth of muscle but didn't you recently also up your calorie intake so could be a combination of both? I think giving your body a chance to "reset" after being in diet mode so long is a good idea :hugs: and you've done so well and come so far! Don't get to down from this blip :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:
I started lifting weights recently but only got in 3 weight lifting sessions before I sprained my rotator cuff swimming so I have not been lifting weights. I just don't get it. I did nothing wrong and I feel like I'm being punished. :cry::hugs: Sorry I know I'm being a big baby but I just want to be done and thin already. I have worked so hard to lose weight and now I just feel like I am being robbed. Or that it will all come back as soon as I eat like a normal person (not pigging out, just eating normal) Like I said in my journal and I weighed again and am now at 179 so it's still going up. Where is all this phantom fat coming from!? I'm not eating enough to gain weight!!!! :shrug:


----------



## ames_x

Hi ladies :hi:

Im restarting WW, but can't find any of my books etc :dohh: Im trying to work out how many points Im allowed, can anyone help me out? Ta :D


----------



## dom85

ames_x said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Im restarting WW, but can't find any of my books etc :dohh: Im trying to work out how many points Im allowed, can anyone help me out? Ta :D

I've recently joined so I can work it out for you, just need to know your age, weight, height and how active your day to day life is? You could do the 'fast start' where you just eat 18 points for a week as well.


----------



## dom85

cooney said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> it was quite tasty :rofl:
> 
> Sneaky weigh in today and I was just a bit over 192 :shock: So I may end up STS if I do an okay job these next couple of days :rofl: no idea how that's possible
> 
> cooney could it be you gaining muscle mass since muscle weighs more? I know it's probably not 7 pounds worth of muscle but didn't you recently also up your calorie intake so could be a combination of both? I think giving your body a chance to "reset" after being in diet mode so long is a good idea :hugs: and you've done so well and come so far! Don't get to down from this blip :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> I started lifting weights recently but only got in 3 weight lifting sessions before I sprained my rotator cuff swimming so I have not been lifting weights. I just don't get it. I did nothing wrong and I feel like I'm being punished. :cry::hugs: Sorry I know I'm being a big baby but I just want to be done and thin already. I have worked so hard to lose weight and now I just feel like I am being robbed. Or that it will all come back as soon as I eat like a normal person (not pigging out, just eating normal) Like I said in my journal and I weighed again and am now at 179 so it's still going up. Where is all this phantom fat coming from!? I'm not eating enough to gain weight!!!! :shrug:Click to expand...

I know it's hard, but stop weighing yourself, there's no way you've put on 2 lbs within the space of 24 hours, your weight fluctuates so much over the course of the day, isn't that why you've only been weighing yourself every month? You haven't done anything wrong, are you sure it's nothing to do with your thyroid problem? :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

dom85 said:


> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Im restarting WW, but can't find any of my books etc :dohh: Im trying to work out how many points Im allowed, can anyone help me out? Ta :D
> 
> I've recently joined so I can work it out for you, just need to know your age, weight, height and how active your day to day life is? You could do the 'fast start' where you just eat 18 points for a week as well.Click to expand...

Can I pm you my stats so you can work it out for me please :flower: Deffo have to look for my books lol x


----------



## tiggertea

lost 0.5lb so got my silver seven. so proud :lol::blush:


----------



## dom85

ames_x said:


> dom85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Im restarting WW, but can't find any of my books etc :dohh: Im trying to work out how many points Im allowed, can anyone help me out? Ta :D
> 
> I've recently joined so I can work it out for you, just need to know your age, weight, height and how active your day to day life is? You could do the 'fast start' where you just eat 18 points for a week as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I pm you my stats so you can work it out for me please :flower: Deffo have to look for my books lol xClick to expand...

Course you can hun


----------



## dom85

tiggertea said:


> lost 0.5lb so got my silver seven. so proud :lol::blush:

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done tiggertea! :yipee:


----------



## Squidge

I've not weighed in for 2wks as i've just not been 'with it' :( 

I'm back on it today though and so far so good :lol: 

B - Toast/Butter - 4pts 
D - 
T -


----------



## dom85

Agh,:witch: has come and I'm having mega chocolate cravings, I've already had a weight watchers toffee bar, ww jaffa cake bar and a skinny cow ice cream today, after dinner I'll only have 1 point left but I just want to EAT!!!


----------



## rainbowzebra2

dom85 said:


> Agh,:witch: has come and I'm having mega chocolate cravings, I've already had a weight watchers toffee bar, ww jaffa cake bar and a skinny cow ice cream today, after dinner I'll only have 1 point left but I just want to EAT!!!

Oh dear! On days like that I grab a hot water bottle, low cal hot choc (0.5) and head to bed to stop me eating! Good Luck . xx

Also, Well done Tiger Tea!


----------



## Vickie

1.5 off for me today :shock: no idea how that happened


----------



## tiggertea

well done! :thumbup:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Vickie said:


> 1.5 off for me today :shock: no idea how that happened

Congrats - thats great! :)


----------



## holl1109

well done xx


----------



## dom85

Vickie said:


> 1.5 off for me today :shock: no idea how that happened

That's great, well done!


----------



## Vickie

hope everyone is having a good weekend!!

My cheat day was yesterday and it wasn't toooooooooooo bad. I did indulge and have a Reese's cup but other than that stayed pretty much on track :D


----------



## tiggertea

today was my cheat day. (well, Sunday was). "eeeek!" is all i have to say on the matter.... :blush:


----------



## cooney

Haha. My cheat WEEK is going well. I made OH hide the scale when I started so I wouldn't get depressed. :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

good plan! hehe


----------



## holl1109

oh my days i have stuffed my face all weekend. ive decided im not drinking whilst on this diet as i can obviously not control myself. dreading weigh in even more than usual now.


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls, I was part of Slimming World until about a week ago - I'd been going for about 6 weeks and have only lost 7lbs which for me wasnt great so I decided to go back to my buddy Weight Watchers! I did much better on this before i had my little girl so i'm thinking this is a better diet for me :) 

So anyway my weigh in, is tomorrow evening after my legs bums and tums class! EEK! so can I join you here :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope WI isn't to bad for you holl :hugs:

:hi: Welcome SJ


----------



## holl1109

ive been for a 2 hour walk today, my wi is tomorrow night so i dont know if i have enough time to sort it out. fingers crossed


----------



## dom85

3lbs lost this week! I'm really pleased, I've been battling cravings all week and feel really bloated because of my :witch: so I wasn't sure if I would have lost much.

That makes a stone exactly!


----------



## Vickie

well done Dom! :yipee:


----------



## holl1109

well done x


----------



## tiggertea

well done! :D


----------



## tiggertea

:witch: arrived here too. WHY does she always insist on bringing a serious chocolate craving with her?!


----------



## Vickie

:argh: I don't know but it does with me too!


----------



## tiggertea

:grr::gun::trouble: :rofl:


----------



## dom85

tiggertea said:


> :witch: arrived here too. WHY does she always insist on bringing a serious chocolate craving with her?!

Because she's a bitch!!! Not only do I get chocolate cravings, but I just want to eat eat eat!


----------



## sjbno1

YAY Weldone Dom in losing your stone :dance:

I'm gonna ask my neighbour tonight if she fancies coming for a walk this evening - will take my dogs with me - hoping it will help me lose some weight quicker :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Hope you all are having good weeks :D 

so far pretty good for me, the last two days I've been really under my points by the evening so kinda sorta ate crap :rofl: I stayed within my points though :shrug: so I doubt it harmed my loss for the week

We try to take walks several nights a week SJ :D I'm going to miss it when winter comes along


----------



## irish_rose3

:wave: Hi all! Mind if I join in? I just began going back to my WW ways yesterday. FXed!! 7 years ago I had lost about 50lbs but have "let myself go" again :( so now, I am aiming to lose 60lbs and I will feel soooo much better! (So excited/scared/anxious!) :flow:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Irish_rose!


----------



## cooney

I'm back! And weighed this morning and am at 170!, so the phantom weight is gone and have lost 1 pound so far this month. =)
Hey, guess that means My total is now 93lbs (you don't have to update it until my usual weigh in on the 28th vicky) lost since I started my diet and exactly 100 lbs lost since the day after I gave birth to Cora. Feels nice to look at my ticker and see that 100


----------



## Vickie

well done cooney! :yipee: 100 pounds is amazing!


----------



## cooney

Lol, I feel like a weight watchers recruiter sometimes. I just love their system so much. :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Funny you should say that. I was talking to my family about joining (some of them were interested once they saw how I'd lost weight) and Stan told me that they need to give me some kind of reimbursement for recruiting people :rofl:

I love the program as well :)


----------



## irish_rose3

Wow...I forgot how much it seems you eat on WW lol Yaaaaay! :) and knowing that the weight is going to melt away! I remember when I first started the program, I sounded like a recruiter too. Is it end of the month yet? I'm ready to see some results- woohoo!


----------



## holl1109

hey everyone, i stayed the same this week am happy with that really with the amount that i eat. x


----------



## rainbowzebra2

2.5 more off this week - 10% goal reached :) This program isnt easy all the time but it works and I am definately a new me. Going back to work in two weeks after having my bubba and I can fit into my uniform :)


----------



## holl1109

well done thats really good. x


----------



## Vickie

well done rz! :yipee: 10% is awesome!


----------



## tiggertea

well done!!

I lost 0.5lb this week.

On hols for a week come saturday and really hope i don't put it all back on!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss tiggertea! :yipee: and good luck on your holiday!

I basically ate what I wanted while away, exercised a lot (was walking a lot), and made sure to listen to when I was full :D I somehow managed to maintain


----------



## tiggertea

That's very much my plan. I'm not gonna sit munching a lettuce leaf while the other 5 people I'm with scoff tasty meals :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

can i join in again?:blush:

i actually forgot about this group.

im weighing in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: I was wondering where you'd gotten to


----------



## cheeseface

i fell off the ol wagon for about 2 weeks then just forgot all about this thread!
:dohh:

everyones doing great i just looked at the first page 

well done:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Thanks! How have you done since you got back on? I can readd you to the first page if you give me your loss


----------



## cheeseface

since starting again 
starting weight was 13 st 4 im now 12st 11 with a weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Vickie

well done and good luck with weigh in tomorrow!

I'm afraid I'm not very good figuring out stones to pounds :blush:


----------



## cheeseface

Vickie said:


> well done and good luck with weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not very good figuring out stones to pounds :blush:

186 pounds starting 
179 pounds last week so 7 pounds down so far.


----------



## Vickie

:) Thanks, readded you, well done on your loss so far :D


----------



## cheeseface

thanks!!


----------



## cheeseface

could any body explain activity points to me please?:blush:


----------



## tiggertea

Er, I haven't a clue hun. I don't do enough activity to work them out most days :rofl:
I'm sure someone can help tho!!

Where in Ireland are you? x


----------



## cheeseface

haha thanks anyway

im in cork where up north are you?


----------



## dom85

cheeseface said:


> could any body explain activity points to me please?:blush:

Have you got the activity points converter thing? I find them quite difficult to work out as well. The number of actvity points you get is based on your weight, the intensity of the exercise you're doing and how long you do it for. I think there is a mximum that you can count for the day but not sure about that one?

You can either save your activity points or eat them, but it's the same with your food points, if you dont use them by the end of the week then you cant carry them over. hth


----------



## cheeseface

no i dont have a converter at all i dont think il bother counting them at all..

i weighed myself today and i stayed the same.:thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking:

B - Cornflakes/Milk - 2.5pts 
D - Chicken & Dumplings 4.5pts, WW yoghurt & chocolate cookies - 2pts 
S - Quavers - 1.5pts 
T - Chicken 4pts, Potatoes, 2pts, Oil 1pt, tomato & garlic sauce - 1.5pts 

19/19


----------



## tiggertea

cheeseface said:


> im in cork where up north are you?

I'm near Dungannon, so a wee way away from you! :lol:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Afternoon all!

I don't know how to calculate the activity points either, my online tracker does it for me :blush:

oye what a day we ended up out much later than anticipated so I had Burger King for lunch :argh: but we're doing spaghetti with spaghetti squash for dinner so I should just come in right around my points


----------



## cheeseface

vicky 
rob is mad into butternut squash chips now thanks to you.
we are a butternut squash family we have them all the time!

what did you have in burger king?


----------



## Vickie

2.5 off for me this week and now at 62 pounds lost :yipee: :wohoo:

well done on STS cheeseface!

:rofl: That's funny about the butternut squash fries, I've not actually had them since I tried them that one day :rofl:

I had a cheeseburger (I'd usually have a double but to save points :lol:) and half of either a medium or a small fry (which was crazy high in points!)

I did loads of walking though and managed to only go .5 points over because dinner was so low


----------



## cheeseface

well done vicky thats fantastic!:happydance:
your doing brill!!

ya rob is like the spokesman for butternut squash
he got his dad to try them,our friends my nan...:blush:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Just shecking in with all my ww ladies!! Congrats ur all doing so so well. 

Update on me. still losing weight, but not been to a meeting in 12 weeks. :blush: Lost 6lbs tho by running round like a blue assed fly!! 

3 weeks till holiday so the bikini countdown is officially on!!! 50 sit ups a day and loads and loads of green tea. eek!!!


----------



## cheeseface

well done panda!
:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda! :yipee:

I had a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad cheat day :rofl: we went out for dinner and I was bad :rofl: and will continue to be bad when I eat the cupcakes we bought yesterday :haha:

but I did earn 14 activity points at the zoo so that helps


----------



## cheeseface

im being bold and having a few beers oh well:winkwink:
i did an hour of bootcamp this morning so its ok:haha:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today so far... 

carrot sticks and humous 2.5 points
miller light yoghurt 1.5 points 
2/3rds of a choc bar 2 points 
orange juice 1point 
3 mugs of green tea. 0

so far 7 out 20. need a huge dinner and ill b fine. ooo plus activity points for excersise.


----------



## dom85

4lbs lost for me this week, yay! Getting slightly disheartened though by the fact that no one has noticed any difference, I know I'm doing this for me but it would still be nice for at least one person to notice.


----------



## Vickie

Well done on the loss dom :yipee:

:hugs: It took a good 30/35 pounds before anyone commented to me--but I think some of that is people don't want to be rude you know?


----------



## cheeseface

yay dom :happydance:

ya i think people just dont want to be rude and when its alot more obvious they will probably say it then:thumbup:


----------



## holl1109

can i ask ask you girls a question? are u heavier when af is due???
i was due on the weekend and so far this week have lost half a pound lol and weigh in tomorrow, ive been really good so cant understand it. 

thank you x


----------



## Vickie

yep Holl I find that I tend to lose less the week AF is due


----------



## cheeseface

i think it has to do with water retention or something


----------



## Panda_Ally

same hol, i hardly lose when af is due and i also just bloat!! YUK!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

I've got to this evening and ive had, 2 slices of toast, 1 bite of hamburger, 2 licks of ice cream and a chicken nugget. ....Holly has been eating my food all day!!! Grrr!!! 

Need to do my sit ups tonight as well!! not long til holiday!!


----------



## dom85

Drinking green tea helps you to not retain water I found.


----------



## Vickie

quiet few days in here!

Hope everyone is doing well :) I made a homemade spaghetti sauce last night so am going to eat that for dinner tonight :munch: hopefully it's good


----------



## cheeseface

hey :hi:
thats sounds nice vicky 
we are having lasagne tonight.
ive been super lazy the past few days and just having ww ready meals for lunch but went out today and had veg soup.


----------



## annie25

Hi all sorry I haven't been about much my laptop has broken I'm afraid so updating via mobile currently! My current weight loss total is 13lb but my loss has slowed badly the last 3 weeks I needs some tips to boost it next week any ideas?


----------



## cheeseface

well done annie!thats fantastic:happydance::happydance:

are you drinking plenty of water?i find this is my biggest weakness.

how many points are you on?you could try doing faststart for a week to give a little kickstart again:thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

how much has it slowed down? Sometimes mine goes down to .5 loss for a couple of weeks and than goes back to 1.5-2 pounds. If I do a lot of walking than every once in a while I get lucky and have a 3 pound loss now


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hellooo all may I budge in? :blush:

Just started following Weight Watchers two weeks ago - so far not bad! Lost 13.5lbs up to now :happydance:

Can't deal without noodles though! From what I've seen they're all really high in points. Anyone know any no so high?


----------



## cheeseface

hi kate!
well done on the weight loss!:happydance:

i love noodles too.
when i make a stirfry for lunch i use amoy straight to wok noodles 
they are 2.5 points:thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Kate and well done on your loss so far! :happydance:

what kinds of noodles are you talking about? I don't eat much other than pasta noodles and now use the whole wheat ones which aren't horrible in points


----------



## holl1109

hey, i had a 2ib loss this week x


----------



## Vickie

well done Holl! :yipee:


----------



## dom85

Well done Holl!

So I had a note through the post today from my Leader saying well done so far but that I need to up my points to slow down my weight loss to 1-2lb per week. What do I do now? I know 18lbs in 5 weeks is a lot, but the thing is was 255lbs when I started so I didn't think the 1-2lbs per week thing really mattered at this stage as my body will lose faster as I'm so overweight? It's not as if I haven't been eating properly because I am, I dont eat all my points every day but only about 1-3 points less than I'm allowed depending on what I've been doing. I get a lot of exercise at work (I walk around 7-10 miles per shift and do 3 shifts a week) and so far I haven't actually eaten any of my activity points but I thought they were optional anyway? Is it going to harm my weight loss in the long run by losing quickly in the beginning, I thought it slow down in a month or so anyway.


----------



## irish_rose3

Dom, I'm with you- bring on the weight loss! I started at 213.5lbs last Tuesday and I lost 5lbs by my weigh in date (Tuesdays- doing it on my own w support from different forums) and today I'm down a total of 7.5lbs (I get "weigh in" obsessed.) I know when I lost my weight before (about 8 yrs ago) I dropped it quickly and I ate my points (then started at 32pts I think, little to none exercise- and lost about 50lbs in 3mths). Your leader probably wants the 1-2lb drop to help ensure you keep it off, but everyone loses differently so I'm not sure what course of action for you to take right now- I guess whatever YOU feel comfortable with as long as you follow plan. *shrug* :) great job on your loss so far by the way!


----------



## Vickie

dom85 said:


> Well done Holl!
> 
> So I had a note through the post today from my Leader saying well done so far but that I need to up my points to slow down my weight loss to 1-2lb per week. What do I do now? I know 18lbs in 5 weeks is a lot, but the thing is was 255lbs when I started so I didn't think the 1-2lbs per week thing really mattered at this stage as my body will lose faster as I'm so overweight? It's not as if I haven't been eating properly because I am, I dont eat all my points every day but only about 1-3 points less than I'm allowed depending on what I've been doing. I get a lot of exercise at work (I walk around 7-10 miles per shift and do 3 shifts a week) and so far I haven't actually eaten any of my activity points but I thought they were optional anyway? Is it going to harm my weight loss in the long run by losing quickly in the beginning, I thought it slow down in a month or so anyway.

I started at around 250 and lost very quickly for about two months before it tapered off....first few weeks I lost 4-5 pounds at a time, than 3-4 pounds for the next 4 or so weeks, than 2-3 before I finally settled in at 1-2 pounds

I think the reasoning behind her wanting you to lose more slowly is because it's healthier and you have a better chance of keeping it off in the long run. Also when you lose to quickly your body isn't burning fat but muscle (it goes into starvation mode so stores fat) BUT I do tend to think that like me because you were higher to begin with and have probably made the same drastic changes to your diet that I did that this is the reason you're currently losing at a faster rate than what they say you're supposed to


----------



## annie25

Thanks guys when I say weight loss has slowed I had 2 weeks of stayed the same in the last 3 weeks with a 2lb loss in the middle! I think I'm
doing ok this week I've tried to use a few more points as I think my body was clinging to my weight as I have had some low point weeks! I really hope I can get my stone sticker this sat when I weigh as I would be please with a stone in 9 weeks! 

I think u should do what u feel comfortable with Dom
how many points do u under eat by? X


----------



## dom85

Thanks girls, at the moment I dont think that the rate I'm losing is bad but then I dont want to harm my long term goals so I'm having a look into 're-feeding' days to see if that will help somewhere down the line.

I might have a chat to the doctor to see what he thinks, I've got to go and have another diabetes test soon anyway as I had it when I was pregnant.

It's difficult, because I'm trying to chang my habits and I dont consider myself to be 'on a diet' and part of that is not eating for the sake of it so it feels odd to have to push to get up to my points allowance iykwim? I've got 4.5 points left today, I had 7 left on Monday (I was really busy, only had a glass of milk at breakfast as I hadn't done shopping yet, then had WW and had to do shopping so didn't have lunch), 1.5 left on Tuesday and none yesterday but with my activity points I've got 27 points saved this week already and I'm working Sunday as well so will end up with another 6.5-8 points from that shift. I think next week I'm going to give myself the full 4 daily activity points on the days that I'm working and see what happens then.


----------



## cooney

They moved my journal. Poo! =/


----------



## Vickie

the journals here were moved because the new area is more private (not viewable to guests) :flower:


----------



## cooney

Vickie said:


> the journals here were moved because the new area is more private (not viewable to guests) :flower:

Haha, thats fine. It just took me a while to figure it out. :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

just weighted in
1 pound down:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dom85

Wohoo, well done!


----------



## Vickie

well done cheeseface! :happydance:

WI for me tomorrow :argh: :rofl:


----------



## cheeseface

thanks guys!
happy with that as ive been having a few late night snacks:blush:


----------



## annie25

Well done cheeseface! I have just weighed in after my few rubbish weeks and have lost 3.5lb this week which so makes up for it! So I have achieved my inital goal of 16 lb before the 3rd September ( my friends wedding) and I'm just into the 12's havent seen that number for a while!! Nearly halfway to my ivf weight! Getting a baby is such a good motivator but it's a shame they pressure you into losing weight like that! X


----------



## Vickie

well done Annie!!! :yipee: And congrats on being halfway there :hugs:

2 pounds off for me this week :)


----------



## tiggertea

well done everyone!

as for me after 1 week away.... O.M.G. My scales ran away at the sight of me... I'm yet to weigh...


----------



## cheeseface

well done annie and vicky:happydance:

good luck tiggertea you will be fine:thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

fish tastes so good at the seaside..... it's a shame i can't resist it battered with chips :blush:


----------



## cheeseface

tiggertea said:


> fish tastes so good at the seaside..... it's a shame i can't resist it battered with chips :blush:

:rofl:
thats ok dont worry we all need a treat.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, u are all doing so well. Sorry i havent been on for ages, but i was around when this thread started about 7 months ago and then i weighed 11 stone 5bls i now weight 8 1/2 stone so ww definatly works, i have been working out hard to, but i'm slowly starting to feel like myself again :wohoo:

Ur all doing so well.

XXX


----------



## cheeseface

thats fantastic daisy well done!!:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done Daisy! :yipee:

Good luck with WI Tigger!! :hugs:

I was sooooooooooo bad this weekend, I even went into my activity points which has never happened before :dohh: gotta be good the rest of the week that's for sure and pray I manage to lose!


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm back from my vacation and gained soooo much it's not funny. I have a wedding to go to and a dress to fit into this Sunday :(


----------



## dom85

2.5lb off for me this week


----------



## Vickie

well done Dom! :happydance:

:hugs: RM 

welcome back! Sorry to hear you gained on vacation :hugs:


----------



## holl1109

hey, 1.5 lost this week x


----------



## dom85

holl1109 said:


> hey, 1.5 lost this week x

Well done!


----------



## Vickie

well done Holl!!!

I weighed myself yesterday morning and seem to have lost what I gained over the weekend so I'm happy with that! Will see what the weekend brings!


----------



## holl1109

i have been so naughty today had a kfc. tut tut.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

is it possible to do ww without going to meetings or do it online?


----------



## holl1109

you can do it online. its cheaper to, to do it that way


----------



## Vickie

holl1109 said:


> i have been so naughty today had a kfc. tut tut.

I'm always bad on my weigh in days :rofl: last weekend I was awful, ate at Chili's twice :dohh:



MummyToAmberx said:


> is it possible to do ww without going to meetings or do it online?

there's a member named cooney who is doing it without having joined. Not sure what websites she uses though....might be worth shooting her a PM :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

holl1109 said:


> you can do it online. its cheaper to, to do it that way

cheaper? Not from what i read.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Vickie said:


> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> i have been so naughty today had a kfc. tut tut.
> 
> I'm always bad on my weigh in days :rofl: last weekend I was awful, ate at Chili's twice :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to do ww without going to meetings or do it online?Click to expand...
> 
> there's a member named cooney who is doing it without having joined. Not sure what websites she uses though....might be worth shooting her a PM :flower:Click to expand...

Cheers!

Whats your total now vickie? :)


----------



## Vickie

64 lost :D 40 to go


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Vickie said:


> 64 lost :D 40 to go

Aww brilliant stuff, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

from your ticker it looks as though you've done a great job as well! :thumbup: pretty close to your goal now! Must be exciting :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Vickie said:


> from your ticker it looks as though you've done a great job as well! :thumbup: pretty close to your goal now! Must be exciting :D

Sadly im not anywhere close. My ticker is wrong, i cant click on it to update it i dont know why, should be 61. It is exciting knowing im getting ther :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hows my favourite watchers of the weight doing??

Well done all! ! 

Another 2lbs for me this week! Woohoo! holiday very very soon so i think this is as good as its going to get. 

Bikini shopping for me tomorrow if i'm brave enough... fingers crossed i dont look too awful!!


----------



## tiggertea

mummytoamberx - it works out cheaper in the long run to do it online. £30 for three months whereas going to meetings works out over £70 for the same period. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: well done on the loss and good luck bikini shopping Panda! :D

:hugs: MTA 61 pounds is AMAZING!!!! Even if you still have a ways to go :)


----------



## tiggertea

well done panda!


----------



## holl1109

Vickie said:


> holl1109 said:
> 
> 
> i have been so naughty today had a kfc. tut tut.
> 
> I'm always bad on my weigh in days :rofl: last weekend I was awful, ate at Chili's twice :dohh:
> 
> im glad i am not the only one that eats l0ads after weigh in, does everyone do this? do you drink alot of water?Click to expand...


----------



## Vickie

I consider my weigh in days my cheat days and kinda eat whatever I want :D

I do drink a lot of water, but I generally only drink water these days....


----------



## holl1109

im going to try and drink more water i think, my losses are getting less and less every week. im also having my main meal at lunch time see if that makes a difference x


----------



## Tiff

:wave: Hi Ladies!

Haven't been here in ages! Sorta still following WW, sorta still not. :haha: I think I'm up 1.5lbs, but I'm still hovering around my 148 so I'm okay with that atm. 

Well done on losses! You all are doing amazing!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

holl1109 said:


> im going to try and drink more water i think, my losses are getting less and less every week. im also having my main meal at lunch time see if that makes a difference x

I've found as I've gotten further into it my losses have tapered off.....generally I get anywhere from .5-2 pounds loss now


----------



## Tiff

I was the same! I was losing quite a bit each week, then it tapered off to 1lb a week, then .5lb a week. Was disheartening! But so many people have said that the closer you get to your goal, the slower the weight comes off.

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

+1lb for me, but considering my holiday piggery I'm happy enough. :blush:


----------



## cooney

I weigh in tomorrow. I'm excited. And worried. Even though I have been good that huge weight jump I had in the beginning of the month really scared me even though it went away.


----------



## holl1109

Tiff said:


> I was the same! I was losing quite a bit each week, then it tapered off to 1lb a week, then .5lb a week. Was disheartening! But so many people have said that the closer you get to your goal, the slower the weight comes off.
> 
> :hugs:

ive heard that to. i think it will be way harder to do if i am only losing half a pound a week. will take forever to get to goal. 

will you lose faster if you keep a couple of points everyday? or will your body save fat?


----------



## dom85

If you save points every day then you will slow your matabolism down and it'll be even harder to get it off, I think the last 10 pounds are the hardest from what I've read on the weight watchers boards.


----------



## holl1109

ah ok i definately dont want to do that.


----------



## Vickie

Good luck tomorrow Cooney! My WI is tomorrow as well and we'll see what the scales say. It seems I've lost what I gained over the weekend but whether I lose any more or more than .5 pounds remains to be seen :lol:

For the US/Canada system I know that it's important for you to eat all of your points in a day. Remember that even if you only have a .5 loss this week you could have a 2 pound loss next week, you just never know! Also I find that as I get closer to losing a point (we lose a point every 10 pounds) my weight loss seems to slow down, than when I lose that point and adjust my eating I seem to get back to the 2 pound losses :D


----------



## annie25

Hi all weigh in tommorow I'm scared as I'm sure my 3.5 lb loss last week was a false loss and that adding in my period this week I'm in for a gain! I hope I at least stay the same!

Well done on the losses all and goodluck to all who weight tomorrow too! X


----------



## holl1109

oh yeah that could be it then i am 3 pound away from dropping a point. wish there was an over night fix, like i could wake up tomorrow and be a size 10 ha ha. x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI Annie!

2 pounds off for me :shock: Noooooooooo idea how that happened except that maybe I earned enough activity points to offset my badness. :witch: Also showed a few days early so I figured I'd gain just because of water weight!


----------



## cooney

Weighed in Today. Down to 163. That makes 100 lbs lost since I started dieting and 107 since the day after I had Cora. :happydance: So 8 lbs lost this month.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## holl1109

well done on your losses vickie and conney.x


----------



## annie25

I lost 1.5 lb this week well pleased with that considering I had af this week!

Well done on ur losses this week girls!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Annie! :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hiya... I am debating getting up and going to the WW group at the end of my road in the morning and then going shopping straight afterwards, bit scared as I am usually a slimming world girl! However I ovbiously can't stick to it!

Can anybody tell me before I join how I can work out how many points I can have per day? just so I canlook into what food to buy and get an idea of meal plans.

Also, my boyfriend shall be joining me and is vegetarian is there much vegy microwave meals about? also is quorn high in points? we eat ALOT of quorn!

thanks in advance if anybody can help!

edit: have found how many points I'm allowed, 24 and he is allowed 33. No faiiir haha


----------



## Vickie

the points work differently here so I'm afraid I'm no help with your questions :( 

Good luck if you decide to join though! :)

Stan gets 30 points a day, it's totally not fair :rofl: I started at 31 and am now at 24


----------



## cooney

Hey Vickie, I have lost 107 lbs not 108. Although I like the bigger number it isn't accurate. :rofl:
I really appreciate you being so timely with your updates though. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

finger musta slipped ;)

updated again with the correct weight :lol:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Hey girls, I haven't updated for a while. I started a new job, and seriously started slacking. Luckily I maintained and didn't gain anything. Right now I'm down 32lbs by WW scales (34 by mine lol). I've started back properly yesterday, Ready to get rid of 50 more lbs! 

It sounds like everyone is doing really well, good job ladies! Keep it up! :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back! & congrats on the new job!

Do you want me to update your weight as the 32 or 34? :lol:


----------



## yomo

Hello, 

Do you mind if I join you? I haven't had a baby but I am needing to lose a few more pounds for IVF which is starting soon?

Thanks


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## holl1109

Amy-Lea said:


> Hiya... I am debating getting up and going to the WW group at the end of my road in the morning and then going shopping straight afterwards, bit scared as I am usually a slimming world girl! However I ovbiously can't stick to it!
> 
> Can anybody tell me before I join how I can work out how many points I can have per day? just so I canlook into what food to buy and get an idea of meal plans.
> 
> Also, my boyfriend shall be joining me and is vegetarian is there much vegy microwave meals about? also is quorn high in points? we eat ALOT of quorn!
> 
> thanks in advance if anybody can help!
> 
> edit: have found how many points I'm allowed, 24 and he is allowed 33. No faiiir haha


hey:wave:

qourn is really low, i usually have the sausages as they are only 1 point so alot less than normal ones i also had a peppered steak which was only about 3. i dont know about the veggy meals though i know they do a mash and also a macarroni cheese.


----------



## holl1109

does anyone know how many points in an average sized jacket potato?


----------



## tiggertea

225g = 2.5pts (medium)
375g = 4 (large)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya ladies.

I have joined up online, so hope dont mind me joining in.

Ive not decided if going start tomorrow or wait till thursday.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group :)


----------



## yomo

Thanks, looks like you have done really
well. Well done looks like I have some some hard work ahead x


----------



## Vickie

the first week was by far the hardest for me! Once I got through that it's really not been to bad

:hugs: good luck!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Its 3 month plan so really hoping i'll be at my goal by then for this year.

Just login my food for tomorrow got 10points left :| lol

Anyone know if alot exercise means need eat more or not?


----------



## Vickie

here we earn activity points and I think if you earn 4 (could be wrong on the # though) you are supposed to eat at least half of them :shrug:

I was having a hard time eating all my points a few times and drank orange juice to up them.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Okay thanks. I'll have a look around see if it says.


----------



## BurtonBaby

Thanks Vickie! :) Can you update it as 32lbs please? I go by theres for official numbers haha. You have done so well! Have you posted any before/after pics? I'd love to see! I think I need to take some pics of myself soon too...Still nervous tho.


----------



## Vickie

not recently :rofl: I don't really have any good pics :blush: because I didn't do as advised and take monthly pics

here's a couple though (they aren't great but I think you can see the changes). First is from last October and the second is from last month :D
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC00116.JPG
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 20









tn_DSC04498.JPG
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Try Rocking

Vickie you look amazing! It is such a big difference! When I stop stalling you will be the one that comes to mind to help me keep going :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: Thanks Rach :hugs:


----------



## dom85

No weigh in for me this week as my meeting is normally a Monday and it was a bank holiday yesterday. My scales reckon I've lost 5lbs but I dont think I believe that. The only other meeting I can get to is on Thursday but dont think it's a good idea to get weighed on Thursday then Monday so might leave it for this week and see how I've done on Monday.

Well done to everyone on their losses!


----------



## yomo

Vicki you look great! X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Really see the change vicki, well done!


----------



## sparky32

Hi Everyone,

Firstly congratulations on all your success thus far :) I rejoined WW online last Monday as i want to lose about 28lbs. In June my baby girl fell asleep and i had a few complications that have led to me not being able to try to concieve till end if November. So i thought it would be a good time to loose weight and get my body nice and fit, ready to house another baby.
I weigh myself on Mondays at Boots and this week i lost 4lbs! Which i was very pleased with. Any advice and support is most welcome. Has anyone got any goid ideas/tips/recipes for desserts & sweets?

Thanks xx


----------



## RainbowMum

So, the vacations are over, my 'sil's wedding is over and now I have really no excuse to jump back on the WW wagon. I weighed myself this morning and I'm up by 8lbs :(
But I did take almost 4 weeks off the diet so it was to be expected...

I'm having a good day so far:

ready brek(4)
babybel light(1)
roll with cheese triangles(3.5)
Yogurt(1.5)
=10


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome sparky and well done on your loss so far :yipee: I'll try to think of some recipes/tips later when Hannah's asleep :)

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

:hi: RM! welcome back :hugs: good luck getting back on the WW wagon


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i decide to just start today instead of thursday.

my day going fine
2 weetabix & bit of skimmed milk
2 belvita breakfast biscuits
2 small oranges
2 slices bread
sweet & sour chicken & rice

still to eat
ham & pineapple pizza, may have 2 more oranges

total i think is 16.5 or 17.


----------



## yomo

Mummytoamber you did well to only eat 2 of the biscuits once I open them I end up eating all 4! 

Well I am doing ok on day 2 (which is normally the worst day) 

B- milk 2
Porridge 1.5
Cereal bar 1.5

L- Philli and ham sandwich 5.5
Walkers baked 2.0

Have no idea what to have for tea as yet any ideas?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks! At least you didnt eat 2 packs haha. All 4 are intended for breakfast though can't feel gulity about it :)


----------



## dom85

MummytoAmber, you don't have to eat all of your activity points, in the book it says that the idea is to eat less than you earn, my leader said about half. But then it depends on how it effects your weight loss, I've got a really active job and I workout and I was losing an average of 4lbs a week which isn't good in the long run so i've been eating 2 points above my allowance most days to even it out a bit.


----------



## Vickie

so far so good today, probably come in right on points. *fingers crossed* now that I have fewer points I do tend to go over by .5 to 1 point more often now. Good thing I generally earn at least a few activity points a day to even it out ;)


----------



## sparky32

Morning Ladies,

Whats on your menu today? I was thinking about a wee prawn stir fry for tea, i made this the other day and it was very very nice. For lunch i have 0 point soup with chilli pitta crisps. I really want some chocolate today so may keep some points for this later. I'm so tired today, may just lounge around and watch a movie.

Have a nice day ladies xx


----------



## yomo

Hi Sparky, 

Choc choc Mmmmm if you are being good and having 0 point soup you can afford a bar! The galaxy bubbles is really low in points well as low as choc can get hehe.

I am hoping that I am over the worst for the hunger pains I am on day 3 and not that hungry this morning which is good. 

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hiya girls I got up and went to the Monday 10am group to be told it is cancelled. I ended up going out and having lots of naughty alchopops and a nandos so I am using that as my final supper :rofl:

Yesterday I was hungover but everything i ate was WW.

I ate, 
2 pieces of toast
WW Beef Lasagne
WW Chicken Tikka Masala
WW Chocolate Mouse/WW Chocolate pudding & 5 WW caramel shortcakes :blush: guess its better than scoffing a packet of biscuits and loads of chocolate though.

I am going to just eat WW branded food until Monday as I have no books to know point value of normal foods. Then shall start group on Monday and hopefully be a little lighter on the scales than I would of been should i of weighed in this Monday!

So yeah, sorry for the long post but HI :wave: my names Amy-Lea, I have about 4 stone to lose. x


----------



## holl1109

hey i lost 2 pound this week. so im at 19 now i think the first page is wrong xx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Holl! Updated the first page with the correct weight :)

I had silver dollar pancakes and turkey bacon for breakfast, not sure what I'll have for lunch, and we're having cheese stuffed shells for dinner :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

2 pieces of ww bread & a tin of ww spaghetti (2.5)
2 ww mini rolls (4)
ww chicken curry & rice (4.5) & piece of bread (.5)
ww chocolate pudding (2.5)
=14 points so far today but for tea I will just be eating a microwave meal.

Deffo wont be getting so much variety & quantity of sweet stuff as I can't help my self from picking every time I pass the kitchen. I'm not used to having chocolate in so the fact there is chocolate that is kinda good for you is ever so appealing!:dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm guessing here:

roll with jam(4)
a piece of puff pastry with tomato/pesto/cheese(5?)
quinoa salad(5)
babybel cheese(1)
neuro-trim(0.5)
I swear I had something else today but I can't for the life of me remember what...but at 15.5 points for the day I still have some wiggle room for whatever I had after the salad for my lunch ;-)


----------



## sparky32

Hi Ladies,

Well yesterday i just ate rubbish, although i stayed within my points. Think it was just one of those days, wasnt feeling too great and couldnt be arsed making any fresh foods. The chilli crisps with humous were amazing! I would highly recommend for a alternative to crisps for a dip. To make them you slice little triangles out of the pitta bread ( i used WW wholemeal at only 1.5 per pitta), i then split them in two so you have one thats thin and one thats fatter. Then i measure out a teaspoon of light olive oil (you can use spray for less points) and spread a little oil onto each triangle, sprinkle on some chilli flakes. Pop them into an oven at 180 for about 5 minutes. Viola you have your chilli crisps......enjoy. Today i think i'm going to have some Seabass with Aubergine Parmigiana & Salad for tea. Hope you ladies are ok today and talk soon xx


----------



## Vickie

those sound good sparky! I bought some pita bread and still have yet to do anything with it :dohh: :rofl:

did a sneaky WI this morning and haven't lost but haven't gained this week. Will see what Saturday brings!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have a awful water infection today, going to the doctors shortly, I have only ate a double chocolate pudding today (3 points)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparky they sound nice.

Amy-lea hope its better soon they are horrible.


Today been fine
2 weetabix + semi milk (I dont put much in as i like them dry haha)
2 small oranges
ww quiche 
small white bun (no idea on points)
extra lean mince, pasta sauce, pasta & ww cheese

Total minus the bun as i havent put it in yet : 20

Weve been out most the day house hunting so ive barely drank as dont like fact i dont know where nearest loo is lol


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon Amy-Lea :hugs:

Good luck house hunting! :) I hated it :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

So I managed to lose 3lbs in just the 2 days since I've been back on WW, Thursday was always my official weigh-in day so I wanted to keep it that way despite only being back on the wagon since Tuesday. 
So I'm still up by 5lbs from my lowest weight 4 weeks ago. Hopefully I will quickly lose the extra and then work on getting to goal. We're off on the next cruise in 6 months and I really want to be thinner by then so I can buy a few nice clothes when I'm in Miami and Orlando ;-)

Anyway, tracking for the day
porridge(4.5)
babybel cheese(1)
bread with laughing cow triangles and a bit of quinoa salad(7) 
almonds and a biteful of gnocchi(1.5)
pasta with quorn bolognaise(6)
jell-o pudding(2.5)
=22.5


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss so far RM! :) What's your total loss and I can update the first page?


----------



## RainbowMum

It's 38.5lbs :( was 43.5 not that long ago...
yes please update the front page, I've updated my ticker too:wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks vickie!

Weve found the 'perfect!' home we cant believe the price tag! Its bit further out than we wanted to move but its like 30k cheaper than the new homes closer to where we live. 

Well done rainbow mum no doubt the rest will come off as quickly.

So ive started properly, proper today. Scales away! :) Weigh in 30th sept


----------



## tiggertea

I maintained this week.
Took the "magic diary" home so really HAVE to be good 'else everyone will know next week! :rofl:


----------



## RainbowMum

today has turned into a cheat day:

porridge(3)
granola bar(1)
neuro trim drink(0.5)
nando's wrap and spicy rice(13.5) 
milkshake(5?)
rice and bolognaise(6)
pudding(2.5)
=32!!!!!
That's 10 over my points

Annoyingly I hadn't looked up the points for the restaurant before I left and thought I remembered that the wrap and burgers were the same points, apparently they're not :( The wrap is 4.5 more
If I had had the burger instead and skipped the milkshake I would have come in right on my points. Teaches me....


----------



## Vickie

I can't believe the wrap was more :shock:


----------



## Baby France

Hey everyone!

My name is Lou and I started weight watchers last week (had free membership :blush:) I've got about three and a half stone to lose after having my two gorgeous children!

I've started it a bit early...because of the free sign up! I lost 3lbs this week and hope to lose again next week (don't we all). Tonight has been my fat night with chinese and cider! I do have vodka and diet coke in the house but decided after 9 months of no drinking that I'll have what I want tonight!!!

I'm hoping to bring my points back in the week! My weigh in is Thursday, if you guys have any tips, I would very much appreciate them!

Lou x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Lou welcome!

As long as you stick with the plan you will lose weight :) I was really worried in the beginning that it wouldn't work but so far it has for me :D


----------



## Baby France

I'm the biggest I've ever been! 

My best friend lost 4 stone last time on it and has started again after having her daughter 6 months ago. I was hoping to leave it another week or two but think that now I've started I may as well commit!!! I've had 2 more ciders than I should have done, but think that tonight I deserve it and I know I can save the points in the week for it!!! (I hope)

I want to be fit and healthy, not just for me but for the little bundles of joy I want to run around and play with!!

Another friend of mine has lost more than 2 stone since starting it too - so it obviously works and I want to get back to eating well and training myself again rather than just dieting until I'm at my goal IYKWIM?


----------



## Vickie

yep makes sense to me :D I totally view this as a lifestyle change because if I go back to how I was before I'm just going to pack it all back on


----------



## cooney

Did a picture update on my journal. Also bought a new pair of pants that are size 8 (size 10 UK) so it feels really good to get into the single digits (at least in my country lol)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cooney - size 10 is fabulous! totally jealous. i dont think i'll get in s10 as ive got alot wider since having both of my girls just seems impossible. 


Yesterday 22 points
Ive got mega AF pains/cramping today, i feel soo sickly. God i wish had on/off button for them.


----------



## Vickie

I can't wait for the single digits! :yipee: Well done cooney!

1 pound down for me this week :mrgreen:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done vickie

Does anyone know points for greggs tuno mayo sandwich?

Ive had that^ & 2 donuts. Been busy all day so far.


----------



## RainbowMum

cooney said:


> Did a picture update on my journal. Also bought a new pair of pants that are size 8 (size 10 UK) so it feels really good to get into the single digits (at least in my country lol)

That's great :) I'm still a UK 14(US 10/12)...would like to get into a 12 and maintain that until I (hopefully one day) get pregnant

Tracking for the day:
porridge(4)
quinoa bean salad(4)
frozen yogurt(2.5)
pasta with quorn bolognaise(5)
cashews(1)
1 marshmallow(0.5)
=17


----------



## RainbowMum

MummyToAmberx said:


> Does anyone know points for greggs tuno mayo sandwich?.

I love this website, she's got points for every place you can imagine 

https://ukladyluck.co.uk/

here are all the Greggs Points:

https://ukladyluck.co.uk/greggs-savouries/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

RainbowMum said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know points for greggs tuno mayo sandwich?.
> 
> I love this website, she's got points for every place you can imagine
> 
> https://ukladyluck.co.uk/
> 
> here are all the Greggs Points:
> 
> https://ukladyluck.co.uk/greggs-savouries/Click to expand...

Holy Poo!

Werent expecting that, thank you!

Keep away from greggs in the future, lol.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides just a few questions i am thinking of startin ww is it easy 2 do i am very fussy with foods i love pasta and carbs ano its not good can any onegive me any advice i want 2 lose 1 1/2 stone. thank uu


----------



## tiggertea

You can eat pasta and carbs on WW xdaniellexpx - you an eat whatever you like so long as you count the points!

I find WW really easy - and it gets easier as you go along too coz you start to learn the points things you eat regularly contain without having to go and check your book.

I have tried following WW in the past without joining a group, but have found this time is going better because i'm a member.

good luck!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am goin 2 sign up online now here i go ladies hehe


----------



## Fraggles

Hi all im not on WW as pregnant at the moment but wondered how you calculate your point allowance when you are breastfeeding? Do you get extra points?

Thanks


----------



## tiggertea

yep, you get extra points, not sure how many though.


----------



## RainbowMum

Just tracking for the day so I don't lose track of what I'm eating as I'm a bit bored today and could easily eat all day ;-)

2 slices of Wasa crisp bread[1.5]
cous cous salad[3.5]
pineapple[1.5]
mars planets[4]
=10.5

Spicy Cous Cous w chickepas and quorn(2.5)
babybel light[1]
muller light yogurt[1.5]
2 colin the caterpillar marshmallows[1]
=16.5 total :)
Still enough to reign in a few from last night and still have a snack later when I watch tv :) Popcorn is calling my name I think

Luckily I think I still have one more serving of my 2 point curry in the freezer, otherwise I'll have soup for my dinner later


----------



## Vickie

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi laides just a few questions i am thinking of startin ww is it easy 2 do i am very fussy with foods i love pasta and carbs ano its not good can any onegive me any advice i want 2 lose 1 1/2 stone. thank uu




xdaniellexpx said:


> am goin 2 sign up online now here i go ladies hehe

As tiggertea said you can eat anything really, so long as you stay in your points. I actually eat pasta at least once a week, sometimes more now. Generally if possible I do use the whole wheat pasta because it is healthier for you and less points. One big thing I've learned is to stay within the portion size! Something I definitely was not doing before I joined!

Good luck :D

I love the program as well and feel that I've learned so much from it



Fraggles said:


> Hi all im not on WW as pregnant at the moment but wondered how you calculate your point allowance when you are breastfeeding? Do you get extra points?
> 
> Thanks

:hi: You should be able to google Weight watchers points calculator and find out how to calculate your own points. They are different between here and the UK but I know here you get 10 extra points a day for breastfeeding


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> As tiggertea said you can eat anything really, so long as you stay in your points. I actually eat pasta at least once a week, sometimes more now. Generally if possible I do use the whole wheat pasta because it is healthier for you and less points. One big thing I've learned is to stay within the portion size! Something I definitely was not doing before I joined!

I agree, I also eat pasta about once a week, at first it's a bit sad when you weigh out 60g[3 Points] or 80g[4 Points] but you quickly get used to it, I must have easily had 6/7 points of just pasta before I started WW, that's not counting the sauce yet, now 3 or 4 points fill me up enough, especially with a sauce that has loads of veg in it.

Because I only cook for myself I still use quite a bit of convenience food like the Uncle Bens/Tilda rice pouches, they have roughly 3 Points for half the pouch.
Same with the Ainsley's Couc Cous packets, I use them to make cous cous salad with roasted veggies....half a pack = 3 Points[at least the ones I use]


----------



## annie25

Hi all I had my first gain this week of 1lb uh oh! I had been to a wedding on Friday and to be honest I think it was fluid retention! I have got back to it yesterday and stuck to my points and promised myself I would do 2 swims this week aswell so I got the first one in first thing this morning!! I hope to see a good result on the scales next Saturday before I attend another wedding! Im adament I'm going to keep to it after all ivf is the best motivation I could have!

Congratulations for any losses this week! Xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Annie sorry for your gain, good luck for next weeks WI!


----------



## RainbowMum

I feel like I've eaten loads already but my points are still fairly low :)

blueberries and nectarine[1.5]
Porridge[3]
soup and a slice of dry bread[1.5]
couscous[2]
stewed apple with splenda[1]
=9

salmon, potatoes, broccoli[7.5]
ww chips[2]
oreos[5]
=23.5


----------



## dom85

4.5lbs off for me this week, but that's for 2 weeks as it was bank holiday last week. If i lose 1lb next week I'll have got to 10%!


----------



## Vickie

well done Dom! :yipee: that's amazing!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I joined tonight. I hate it. :cry:

I'm looking through the book and it doesn't look like my kinda thing when it comes to daily food and not WW branded. Slimming World is so much easier. 

I just paid a month in advance too :dohh:

Someone give me strength!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Also I weighed in at 14st 11lb. 11lb's over what I thought I was!

So now when I loose a stone it wont even feel like an achievement as I am only just at where I would of been starting iykwim!


----------



## Blah11

What do you not like about it hun? I find it really easy to do pointing?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: What don't you like about it?

I've never done SW so no idea what that's like


----------



## Amy-Lea

I hate that fruit is pointed. :shock: I actually can't get my head around that. 
I love fruit and really enjoy it as my snack. It is free on SW. I just feel like i would prefer something more 'foody' than fruit as to not waste my points on a healthy snack iykwim.

I am used to being so free and not on a diet on SW but this seems so restricting. I am going to give it a try for a month like, can't see it lasting though, I don't know how people have a social life on this at all.

I hope reading this thread gives me a better insight though. It's even down to the website it is no where near as helpful I don't think.

Anyone else not like it and learn to love it?


----------



## Blah11

remember you have loads of points though hun. I remember some days where i struggled to get anywhere above 15!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: i don't know what to suggest. to me WW isn't really restricting at all. I mean I had a hard time in the beginning getting used to it but once I got it down it's been pretty easy for me to stay on track.


----------



## Baby France

*Amy-Lea* I started two weeks ago and think I kind of understand where you're coming from! I thought that my points would nowhere near 'feed' me IYKWIM but after a couple of days its been easy and sometimes I actually struggle to eat my daily points allowance!

As for going out - its not stopped me! I even had a chinese on Friday!! You can save points to go out. I think its about making simple changes really and with me its about portion sizes! 

Good luck :hugs:! Try making the 0 point soup - my OH really boils it down so its nice and thick and spices it up with pepper and its gorgeous!!!!

Feeling really positive today! Made back my points from the weekend and went shopping and for the first time in YEARS didn't come away wanting to cry or feeling depressed! Not sure if lost and that yet but I've got more energy and feel like I 'look' like I've lost weight!


----------



## Vickie

that's great BabyFrance!!

I definitely feel healthier since I started and have lots more energy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i feel like am eating wayyyyy to much on ww & struggling to get to my 24 points a day.


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Can I join here?
I've just had my miscarriage confirmed last week. I'm absolutely gutted but I'd lost 2 n half stone before I got my bfp at weight watchers and I plan on going back next week. 
I have a lot to look forward to. I'm getting married next July and know if I don't get my bum back to Ww I'll stuff my face to "fix" my feelings so I'm nipping it in the bud now.
My family think I shouldn't be thinking about my diet right now but I refuse to curl up in a ball and give in to my grief. May sound cold but it's just how I need to deal with it.
I haven't read this whole thread it's huuuuge!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Embo :hugs: So sorry for your loss :hugs:

MummytoAmber there are some days I feel like that but it is important to eat all your points. Sometimes I drink a glass of OJ if I'm having a hard time getting them all in


----------



## tiggertea

I rarely eat WW branded foods Amy-Lea.

Fruit is pointed because of the naturally occurring sugars. 

Slimming World made me ill. My doctor even recommended I leave. Her description was something along the lines of, all the fruit gave you a good "detox" yes, but eating huge amounts of other "free" foods like eggs, rice, and pasta wasn't good. you need a balance, including fat. SW encourages such low amounts of fat in your diet that, when you do eat it, your body rejects it and it either comes back up, or is rejected in other ways (i.e. toilet). (I had gone to her because I actually thought there was something wrong with me - I was running to the toilet at least 5 times a day, and I don't just mean to piddle! lol)
SW DOES work for people, but she reckoned in the long term, it wasn't a great option. She explained it better, and in more detail but basically, I took her word for it. I needed a plan to make me healthy and slimmer, not ill.

Stick with WW hun, it is very daunting at the beginning, but once you get your head round pointing snacks and everything you consume, it's a breeze!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You talking to me vickie? 

I ate 22 yesterday.

Got 5.5 left for today once ive had tea.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Embo


----------



## Vickie

sorry yep MummytoAmber, that's what happens when I'm trying to hold a conversation with the kid at the same time :blush: :rofl:


----------



## holl1109

wi tonight eeeeekk!! does anyone excercise?


----------



## dom85

holl1109 said:


> wi tonight eeeeekk!! does anyone excercise?

Yep, either on the Wii Fit at home or at the gym. I think you can only really get to a certain point with weight loss until you need to exercise to get the rest off. I like it anyway, it makes me feel like I've achieved something in the day and I've got loads more energy since I've started doing it.


----------



## holl1109

i think i may of hit that point lol. by my scales ive not lost anything this week and i have stuck to it. really dont want to go to wi now


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes i exercise, have done since jan. 

only way i can tone as i loose or else il sag.


----------



## Vickie

I do a lot of walking but no exercises really. I'm hoping when the weather starts to get to cold to go out I can find some time to get on the Wii....


----------



## Amy-Lea

Day one on the diet and I have gone over by 1.5 points :blush:

I was out most of the day though so just picked what I _thought _was good. I still don't really know what I should be eating.


----------



## tiggertea

Hun you can eat whatever you fancy. just so long as you point it. 
The whole idea is you don't deprive yourself of anything, but instead train yourself to eat less of what you want.
The major thing we all do is eat too much of what we like and over-fill our stomachs. So WW portion sizes are designed to fill to "full" instead of "too full". 
You'll get the hang of it! :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

I really have to change what I eat though. i am so used to slimming world and followed that day to day even when i was cheating and not on the diet. :dohh:
I LOVE beans, eggs, pasta, potatoes & quorn. I am so used to eating all this whenever I want in whatever quantity. However just a small can of beans on this is 3 points and eggs 2. So I really have to have a think about what I can eat in order to not waste points all at lunch etc and still have points for a treat when I want. Really hope this clicks soon. Quorn being pointed is a bit shit too, that is the basis for most of my meals it was free before.


----------



## tiggertea

yep :( SW has a shed load of things free that isn't in any other diet. It will take a while to get used to it but I promise it gets easier! a couple of weeks having to think about every bite and you'll soon do it all out of habit! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: 1.5 over isn't really bad at all! especially for being out and about. Plus if you did loads of walking I'm sure you earned some activity points that will help off set that

As tiggertea said you'll get used to it, it'll just take some time :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yesterday i managed 22 points again & was at bursting point. It was uncomfortable. Just not use to eating so much esp eating so many carbs.

see how today goes.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

can any one tell me what bridseye crispy chickien is i had 2 yeasterday and2 pices on 50/50 bread . am hardly eating but feeling full 4 some reason hehe


----------



## tiggertea

Do you have the calories and sat fat content hun?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

224 per 100 gram an 2.3 sat fat i had 2 piggyyy


----------



## xdaniellexpx

an all 2 gether it was 180g


----------



## holl1109

hey, i had a 1 pound loss. better than a gain i suppose xx


----------



## tiggertea

4points per 100g, and 7 for 180g.


----------



## tiggertea

I have a points calculator, got it off www.weightwatchers.co.uk. Best thing I ever bought. coz i can work out exact pointage :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

well done holl


----------



## Vickie

well done Holl!


----------



## dom85

Well done Holl

And Amy-Leigh, eggs are 1.5 points not 2, also, if you have 2 eggs it's actually 2.5 points not 3. I work everything out on eSource at it's much more accurate at calculating your total points.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

tar ladies i am using the online 1 weighed me self last night an ive put on sum how:(


----------



## Vickie

tiggertea said:


> I have a points calculator, got it off www.weightwatchers.co.uk. Best thing I ever bought. coz i can work out exact pointage :lol:

I've considered getting one of those. Do they work well?


----------



## irish_rose3

Hi ladies! I'm 1 month in and have lost 13.5lbs so far- woohoo! Already my clothes fit better (sometimes falling off almost lol) I love it :) how's everyone been doing?


----------



## Vickie

xdaniellexpx said:


> tar ladies i am using the online 1 weighed me self last night an ive put on sum how:(

:hugs: Is the :witch: here? I find that sometimes I put on water weight around that time of month :hugs:



irish_rose3 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 1 month in and have lost 13.5lbs so far- woohoo! Already my clothes fit better (sometimes falling off almost lol) I love it :) how's everyone been doing?

:hi: Welcome and well done so far!! Doing good here, anxious to get to my next goal which is less than 10 pounds away and I'll no longer be obese but overweight :lol:


----------



## irish_rose3

That's great Vickie! Well done :) I still have a way to go before I'm no longer considered "obese". (I despise that word! Grr- 2 more months til I'm overweight if I keep on losing like I have been) I remembered to measure myself last month so I can do it again this month if I start getting down. Just with the little bit I've lost so far, I notice a difference :)


----------



## tiggertea

Vickie.... best buy EVER. lol I even take in in my handbag to get the grocery shop.... then if in doubt i can point things before i buy. I've found it more accurate than the table in the book too, coz you use the exact values, not rounded up or down.


----------



## Vickie

thanks, I'm using the online system but I think this would be handy for the grocery store and if I decide to not use the online system forever....might just ask for one for Christmas :lol:


----------



## Blah11

Hi guys, i'm back again but i joined online this time so I have more incentive to stick to it :rofl: I'm on day 3 and so far so good!


----------



## Baby France

Hey everyone! 

Hope you're all ok?! I've got my weigh in tonight...I'm a bit nervous but feeling hopeful that I've lost! Will let you know how I get on!

Lou x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

week 1 gone alright, aint been too bad. Stil feel am eating too much.


----------



## Vickie

Blah11 said:


> Hi guys, i'm back again but i joined online this time so I have more incentive to stick to it :rofl: I'm on day 3 and so far so good!

:hi: Welcome back! That's one big reason I'm still doing it online is because I need to know I'm paying money for it :rofl: gives me much more incentive!



Baby France said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hope you're all ok?! I've got my weigh in tonight...I'm a bit nervous but feeling hopeful that I've lost! Will let you know how I get on!
> 
> Lou x

Good luck with your weigh in!



MummyToAmberx said:


> week 1 gone alright, aint been too bad. Stil feel am eating too much.

:hugs: Probably take some getting used to. Glad the week has gone well!

Hubby made mini-Mexican frittatas for breakfast today and they were really good! and low in points!


----------



## Boothh

hey can i join, i have been in fatbusters since january and have lost 2stone, i did a few weeks of WW through out that but gunna get back into it properly now, im using my shop book to calculate points as i always have it handy, im considering joining online too on payday lol, 

i can have 25points, til i lose 2lbs then i am on 24points, 

so far today iv had 7points, so have 18left, i struggle to eat throughout the day so its something i need to work on, we are having sausage pasta tonight which i need to work out points for in a moment lol x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Boothh


----------



## Baby France

Hi everyone!

I've just come back from my weigh in and........

I've lost 4lb! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Meaning in TWO weeks I've lost Half a stone:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm really excited and soooo pleased, I know there's another 3 stone+ but I'm just really happy!

Hope you're all well! 

Lou x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss BabyFrance! :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Today was easier because I was in the house all day. Still feel like I've wasted points though, I'm not eating proper meals.

I had.

*Breakfast*
1 Medium bowl of Special K & Semi Skimmed milk.

*Lunch*
A bowl of 99% fat free Super noodles.

*Snack*
Packet of mini chedders.

*Dinner*
2 pieces of 50/50 bread with 3 slices of packet chicken.

Haven't worked out my points yet though. Will go on e-source now. So scared of gaining my first week because of the other days mistakes that I'm too scared to have a proper meal. :dohh:

EDIT: Just logged it online and I have had 13.5 points today and I have saved 10.5.


----------



## Vickie

Don't beat yourself up over the mistakes! It's a learning curve for everyone :hugs:

You do need to try and eat proper meals though and eat more of your points in a day (I know the system does work a bit differently there but 10.5 is a lot of points to have left over)


----------



## tiggertea

Yep, uk WW says not to save more than 4pts/day.
You're getting the hang of pointing though - that's good!
e.g. if I were having the noodles at lunchtime, maybe grill a couple of rashers of bacon to have with them, ups the points a bit, but still healthy!


----------



## tiggertea

I lost 0.5lb this week. 
Disappointed, but still a loss so shouldn't beat myself up over it. :rolleyes:


----------



## Vickie

well done on the loss tiggertea! :yipee: I know how you feel though :hugs: I'm always disappointed when I lose less than I expect


----------



## tiggertea

If husband dearest was at work again I'd be eating properly at lunchtime, might help a bit. (broken ankle though so not expecting him out of the house anytime soon!) 
:rofl: if in doubt, blame the man of the house!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I just ate two pieces of toast & a cup of tea so that will bump my points up a bit.

Think I am going to have the girls round on Saturday now so will probably save points tomorrow aswell to make room for drinks.


----------



## Vickie

tiggertea said:


> If husband dearest was at work again I'd be eating properly at lunchtime, might help a bit. (broken ankle though so not expecting him out of the house anytime soon!)
> :rofl: if in doubt, blame the man of the house!

you too? :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

oooh yes! :muaha:


----------



## Blah11

omg :( I had an indian takeaway last night! Im disgusted with myself. caving on day3. Nevermind, I pointed it. I had half a bhoona, half rice, half nan and 3 veg pakoras and I estimate it came to 17 points :shock:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive never had an indian takeaway haha.


----------



## Boothh

oh i love indian takeaway i dont think its so bad every once in a while is it? though it is for me cus i have a full korma and cheesy naan to myself :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had a naughty day yesterday i had a 6 nugget meal from mc ds an 4 picese of bred an dairylea ooo any 1 want 2 tell me my points 2 scared 2 wok it out my self


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Points for today are 14, so got 10left for snacks.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Blah11 said:


> omg :( I had an indian takeaway last night! Im disgusted with myself. caving on day3. Nevermind, I pointed it. I had half a bhoona, half rice, half nan and 3 veg pakoras and I estimate it came to 17 points :shock:

That doesn't seem too bad actually for a takaeaway. You could just have like toast for breakfast and noodles for lunch or something and have that big feast for tea. Think I might look into indian but i only like tikka masala.

What is chinese like for points?


----------



## dom85

Amy-Lea, try and relax and just let it be part of your daily life rather than stress about being weighed every week.

Chinese is pretty high as well depending on what you have, not quite as bad as Indian though, but then it's just about portion size as well. I've had chinese twice in the last two weeks and still lost 4.5 lbs so it cant be too bad, although I didn't have sweet and sour chicken balls which I love because it says they're 10 points but I dont know how many it means, surely it cant be a whole portion that they give you?

Just got back from the gym, I had a session with a trainer on Monday and night and he's worked out a programme for me for the next 6 weeks (just cardio for now). It wasn't as bad as what I thought it would be and once I'm actually at the gym I quite like it, it's just forcing myself to go! The only thing is, the WW online thing for figuring out activity points seems really rubbish, I cant even find cross trainer on it so I just have to guess at the points for that, and it reckons that what I did on the treadmill is only 3 points, but the treadmills at my gym actually work out WW points on it and it says 9.5 points so I dont know who to believe!!!


----------



## Vickie

hmm dom I don't know! i don't like the activity points calculator, I mean it's better than nothing but yeah it leaves a lot of stuff ou!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive went to chinese all can eat loads of time & never put on from it! 

But to be hoenst, done alot execise before & after.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well ive just weighed me self ano i shudnt of nt due till sunday ive lost 4lb am now 8st 13 yay


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss so far! :) I weighed every morning early on :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i weighedat 4pm nt the best time soo i might of lost more :D


----------



## Baby France

dom85 said:


> Amy-Lea, try and relax and just let it be part of your daily life rather than stress about being weighed every week.
> 
> Chinese is pretty high as well depending on what you have, not quite as bad as Indian though, but then it's just about portion size as well. I've had chinese twice in the last two weeks and still lost 4.5 lbs so it cant be too bad, although I didn't have sweet and sour chicken balls which I love because it says they're 10 points but I dont know how many it means, surely it cant be a whole portion that they give you?
> 
> Just got back from the gym, I had a session with a trainer on Monday and night and he's worked out a programme for me for the next 6 weeks (just cardio for now). It wasn't as bad as what I thought it would be and once I'm actually at the gym I quite like it, it's just forcing myself to go! The only thing is, the WW online thing for figuring out activity points seems really rubbish, I cant even find cross trainer on it so I just have to guess at the points for that, and it reckons that what I did on the treadmill is only 3 points, but the treadmills at my gym actually work out WW points on it and it says 9.5 points so I dont know who to believe!!!

I actually have an activity points thing in my book...if you pm me certain details I can tell you the points gained? :D Same with anyone else!

I'm going to Chester Zoo today, which means walking for more than two hours...using my point thingy and my weight etc...means I get 5 points for it apparently!! 

My best friend lost more than 4 stone on ww and told me the points they give is for the full portions?! I hope so...I had a chinese last week and ate it all :blush::blush: I still lost 4lb though so :shrug::shrug:

Had a Nando's yesterday, but had 0 point soup for tea so don't have to make back a point today which isn't too bad!

Hope you all have great days x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yesterday i had 22 points & earned 3.5.
been out for walk to park which aint close, been out 1hr40 about 20mins at the park. So hoping earned fair few today too.
going to family for tea so going try leave 12ish points no idea how its been made etc. All i know is were having beef


----------



## Vickie

1.5 off for me this week :yipee:

Hope you all have a great weekend! :)


----------



## Baby France

Well done Vickie!!! Thats great!!

Mummy to Amber, how soon did you start adding your 'gained' points? I'm a bit worried about doing it cos I'm scared of doing it wrong IYKWIM? Maybe it just feels too good to be true to earn 5 points for walking for 2 hours, cos I do enjoy a good walk with my LO's and the pram?

I've had 10 points today so far and I'm stuffed after my dinner! Going to try and save some points though so can have a bag of chips maybe when I go to Blackpool tomorrow!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done vickie :)

BabyFrance sorry what do you mean adding my points:dohh:
Mean adding them to my daily allowance & eating some?

Yeah 5 seems alot, i got 6 from today's walk.

I was logging my circuit training as moderate as i was burning a good sweat but not needing a towel 20mins was coming out at 2.5/3 
I feel comparing walking with that, id be eating more points from circuit training than walking. 
May put my HRM on next time i go for a walk see how many cals i do burn for better idea.


----------



## Baby France

Sorry Mummy to Amber I mean adding my exercise points to my daily allowance!!

I classed walking as 'low' and on the scale and then looked at my weight and it said 5? I'll check with my teacher and make sure I'm doing it right...I am a duh brain though!! I won't eat any activity points this week either!

Thanks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im doing mine online so it did it all for me :)

Online not added it to my points, got seperate bit says activity points.
I never ate my exercise calories on my other meal plans so i wont be eating these extra points, struggle eating ones i have too lol


----------



## Baby France

I know! I really don't feel like I'm on a diet, just choosing my food better and limiting my treats. 

My sister wants to join now...she's been doing the 'closer' diet?! But we've been chatting and says she hates the restrictions of not being allowed to eat x, y and z, and when she has a bad day, she really pigs out whereas so far I've been able to point and save for my 'bad' days! My down fall is chocolate and was a gannet with it during my two pregnancies but the ww chocolate cookie bars are sooo yummy!!

Really like the 0 soup too! And some of the girls have got some really good ideas for deserts and main meals etc...


----------



## annie25

I had a 2.5lb loss this week making up for the gain last week so I'm 19.5lb down 0.5lb til my 10 percent! I might not weigh for 3 weeks now as next weeks is cancelled and hol the sat after! So I need to be good 

Well done on all your losses! X


----------



## Vickie

well done annie! :happydance:


----------



## Tesa

Hi everyone - can i join in with you?

Ive just joined ww 2 weeks ago to lose the baby weight (and the pre baby weight!) I weigh in on Wednesdays and lost 7.5 in week one. But I weighed this morning and no change so far this week. Im worried if i dont lose this week i will give up - i have no patience! any advise? really want to stick at it this time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tesa said:


> Hi everyone - can i join in with you?
> 
> Ive just joined ww 2 weeks ago to lose the baby weight (and the pre baby weight!) I weigh in on Wednesdays and lost 7.5 in week one. But I weighed this morning and no change so far this week. Im worried if i dont lose this week i will give up - i have no patience! any advise? really want to stick at it this time!

Hiya 

Look at it this way youve lost 7.5lb in one week, i loose 5-6lbs a month! 
Surely that number alone should keep you going regradless of what numbers you pull next few weeks. 

Not uncommon to stay the same or just loose 0.5lb after should a huge loss. Until body gets into a nice balance of 1-2lb a week.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Went for a walk last night at place called himley hall. Then went on little off road walk with hollie in pushchair, dam did i get hot haha. We had lift her over fallen tree & up big dirt hills was fun though. So out for 60mins.

Today had slice hovis bread with 2 slices turkey bacon & cheese.
2 belvita biscuits.
Lunch will be chicken & tea will be chicken as it needs eating.


----------



## dom85

Half a pund lost for me this week, not quite what I have been losing but I had fish and chips last week and a meal out a friends house so I kind of expected it. I've got to my 10% though which is encouraging, if I can lose 2.5lbs this week then I'll have lost 2 stone!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Wow, it sounds like everyone is doing really well! I def agree, try not looking at this as a diet everyday. It will start to become natural for you to calculate points and make healthy choices without even thinking about it. I missed wi the week before last. Hubby had to work, I had to get the kids off to Grandma's before heading to work myself.. But I weighed in this past Saturday and was down 3.6lbs. On their scale down 35lbs. I hope everyone has a good week! I'm gonna try to be good, its Carter's first birthday on Friday, party on Saturday... Planning healthy food choices tho, except for cake haha..


----------



## tiggertea

I'm not hopeful this week.
The stupid :witch: makes me eat too much junk. MAKES me I tell you! :blush:


----------



## Vickie

Tesa said:


> Hi everyone - can i join in with you?
> 
> Ive just joined ww 2 weeks ago to lose the baby weight (and the pre baby weight!) I weigh in on Wednesdays and lost 7.5 in week one. But I weighed this morning and no change so far this week. Im worried if i dont lose this week i will give up - i have no patience! any advise? really want to stick at it this time!

:hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far!

Don't give up yet! that's a great loss for one week but it will slow down, and it's supposed to slow down. Also I found that I tended to lose weight closer to the weeks end, and showed no loss mid-week. That's why you're really only supposed to weigh yourself once a week ;)



dom85 said:


> Half a pund lost for me this week, not quite what I have been losing but I had fish and chips last week and a meal out a friends house so I kind of expected it. I've got to my 10% though which is encouraging, if I can lose 2.5lbs this week then I'll have lost 2 stone!

well done on your loss! and great job on the 10%!!!!



BurtonBaby said:


> Wow, it sounds like everyone is doing really well! I def agree, try not looking at this as a diet everyday. It will start to become natural for you to calculate points and make healthy choices without even thinking about it. I missed wi the week before last. Hubby had to work, I had to get the kids off to Grandma's before heading to work myself.. But I weighed in this past Saturday and was down 3.6lbs. On their scale down 35lbs. I hope everyone has a good week! I'm gonna try to be good, its Carter's first birthday on Friday, party on Saturday... Planning healthy food choices tho, except for cake haha..

great loss!! :happydance: have fun at the birthday party!! :)



MummyToAmberx said:


> Went for a walk last night at place called himley hall. Then went on little off road walk with hollie in pushchair, dam did i get hot haha. We had lift her over fallen tree & up big dirt hills was fun though. So out for 60mins.

wow that sounds like quite a walk!



tiggertea said:


> I'm not hopeful this week.
> The stupid :witch: makes me eat too much junk. MAKES me I tell you! :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I went to class today and asked if I could refund my other 3 weeks on my membership thing as I doubt I would go back and really wanted to go back to Slimming World, told her what ddn't click with me and expesh fruit being pointed and she said she has just got back from conference and something new is coming into play that might be of benefit to me.

Maybe they aren't pointing fruit no more :shrug:

Anyway regardless I lost 1.5lb Defo thought I had gained though.


----------



## tiggertea

so are you sticking with it or heading to slimming world?
well done on the loss!


----------



## Vickie

well done with the loss! sorry to hear you don't think it's working out for you :hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

tiggertea said:


> so are you sticking with it or heading to slimming world?
> well done on the loss!

Gonna stick it out until my 4 week pass is up (3 weeks time) hopefully it will of clicked by then!


----------



## leedsforever

ive joined tonight... eeek wanted something different... wish me luck xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Kerry welcome!! and good luck :D


----------



## Eoz

I'm Joining up on Wednesday.I have been unwell for ages,years even and today I was diagnosed with PCOS so need to follow a Low GI diet and was told WW could help me x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Eoz


----------



## Eoz

I have an idea what I want to loose but i'll update after my 1st meeting.just hope this is finally it for me ,the road to health x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck.


----------



## Baby France

:wave: *Zoe*!

I'm here too :flower:


----------



## Eoz

Baby France said:


> :wave: *Zoe*!
> 
> I'm here too :flower:

Hey gorgeous xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how many points do you generally have for breakfast/lunch/tea?

ive noticed im pretty dam hungry in the mornings now but as day goes on ifeel less & less.


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: kerry - not only joining WW but back on bnb! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

MtA - If you're more hungry ion morning, use more points then that at teatime! There's no set rule to say 3 points for brekkie, 10 for tea" etc, use them as and when you need to! :thumbup:


----------



## Tesa

Hiya 

Look at it this way youve lost 7.5lb in one week, i loose 5-6lbs a month! 
Surely that number alone should keep you going regradless of what numbers you pull next few weeks. 

Not uncommon to stay the same or just loose 0.5lb after should a huge loss. Until body gets into a nice balance of 1-2lb a week.[/QUOTE]


I know you are right - Im just silly but its always the reason i quit dieting - because i think im not seeing results enough. :wacko: This time Im determined though so I will stick at it good weeks and bad. Thanks


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tesa - i know you can't see results i totally get it can be down putting. This is why i started taking photos, then i could really see id lost, that kept me going :) 
last 8wks not felt any slimmer, scales aint showed ive lost what id like to have seen but my clothes show for it. Always a positive thing.

cheers tiggertea :) just curious question.


----------



## Vickie

MTA: Generally I eat 3-5 points for breakfast, depending on what I have. They are pretty filling items though. Today I had 1 cup of raisin bran with 1/2 cup skim milk and am pretty full. 

Lunch generally is 4-6 points though today it will be on the high side for me at 8 points (having leftovers). Usually a sandwich or sometimes a chicken hot dog 

Dinner is always my highest usually anywhere 8-10 points though on the rare day 12 points.


----------



## RainbowMum

MummyToAmberx said:


> how many points do you generally have for breakfast/lunch/tea?
> 
> ive noticed im pretty dam hungry in the mornings now but as day goes on ifeel less & less.

I'm a snacker and tend to have 5 smaller meals rather than 3 big ones...
-usually have porridge for breakfast 3.5 to 4 points as I want a big portion ;-)
-then something small to eat when the kids have their lunch at 12
-a sandwich at 2/2:30
-something when kids have their dinner at 5 
-my own dinner around 7:30

Eating when the kids eat helps me not to eat their food like cheesetoast or fishfingers ;-) I might only have a yogurt or some carrots with houmous but keeps me going until it's time for me to have my meals in peace ;-)

I know I 'came back on the wagon' a week ago or so, but obviously didn't stick to it[again] We had loads of cake and icecream over the weekend and I paid for it with a record breaking weigh-in on Monday, I'm losing track how much I've gained by now...first day back was yesterday, did well...so far doing ok today as well. 
I've been doing WW for a year now, lost 40lbs in about 7 months and the past 5 months I've just been gaining and losing the same old pounds :( I still have about 14 more Pounds to go to get to my personal goal and I have no motivation whatsoever :(


----------



## RainbowMum

a poor attempt on tracking my day

porridge(4)
almonds(1)
pitta+houmous(5)
quinoa salad(3.5)
2 ww biscuits(3)
quorn, rice and veg(5)
=21.5


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: RM. I know it must be hard to get back on track, especially after being on and off so much recently


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cheers for the feedback.


----------



## holl1109

hey, i didnt weigh in this week as it was my b day so went a bit mad with the chocolate cake!!! hopefully i wont have a gain when i go next week xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> :hugs: RM. I know it must be hard to get back on track, especially after being on and off so much recently

Thanks, it has been hard. My gf appologised saying she wasn't good for my diet as we always go out for dinner/lunch when we're together...BUT she's not the one chosing fries over rice as a side dish or a chocolate dessert...there are always healthier options, I just chose not to have them.

But I'm still determined to get to goal eventually. I have 14 weeks until Christmas, so I guess I could manage 14lbs in 14 weeks...we'll see

I feel like lately I have always been posting that I'm back on the wagon only to fall off again a couple of days later. Really going to work on sticking to it this time around. My jeans are getting tighter again and there's no way I'm buying bigger ones.

tracking for the day:
porridge(3)
apple, carrot and a smoothie(3)
quinoa salad(3.5)
ww crisps(1)
3 animal biscuits(0.5)
Chicken, rice and veggies(5.5)
Mango(2)
=18.5


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies :hi:

I started back on WW on 1st Sept, but I have to admit, I haven't actually been pointing anything yet; just eating better. I've been on it twice in the past, so it's just a case of familiarising myself with the points values and getting on with it. The first time was 2005, after seeing the photos from my 21st birthday and thinking I looked massive. Then it was 2009, when I was losing weight for my wedding, and now it's 2010 and I'm losing the baby weight (all 3st of it). 

Start Weight: 12st 7lbs
Current Weight: 12st 8.5lbs
Goal Weight: 9st 7lbs

Loss so far:
Week 1: -2lbs :)
Week 2: +3.5lbs :(

This week though, I've logged back into WW online and am starting afresh. I need to lose 42lbs before April, before we TTC#2.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Lara and good luck!


----------



## Lara310809

MummyToAmberx said:


> how many points do you generally have for breakfast/lunch/tea?
> 
> ive noticed im pretty dam hungry in the mornings now but as day goes on ifeel less & less.

I'm not normally hungry in the mornings, so I usually have about 4 points for breakfast, 6 for lunch and 6 for dinner. I actually consider 6 points to be a lot for a meal, so I try to make it as low as possible.


----------



## Baby France

Its my WI tomorrow and a bit worried this week in regards to the take away/eating out I've had... a Nando's, McDonalds Breakfast and a chippy :blush: 

I spent all weekend walking though (2x 2 hour walks) and I've kept it all within my points and pulled back on meals i.e. for breakfast had 2 WW bread with marmite = 1 point so... I don't plan on doing that every week :wacko: and I did have the healthy/cheaper point options so?! (who I am trying to kid)

When we were shopping there was an NHS check up nurse so I got weighed and it said I've lost 6lb? Eating out and losing that ummm...if I do then WW is a miracle!!! But seriously how much can the scales be different?

ARGH I'm really nervous about it - my stomach seems 'fatter' too but not sure if its cos my boobs shrunk...I am driving myself insane. Sorry


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello All! I have been a WWM off and on for about 5 years or so. The most I have lost is 20lbs. I've gained that back and more. :(

However,it's time for me to get back on the program again. I am starting next Monday. I look forward to sharing and encouraging with you all. :)
Be encouraged!:flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome! good luck restarting :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi - can I join you?

My name Sarah and Im 21 and Im mummy to Amy who is now 4 months old. I have struggled with my weight for the past few years and not really been happy with it since I was about 15 ( I have always felt bigger than everyone else). I havent really yo yo'd in weight I have just piled it on over the years and now I feel that its time to get rid of it. 

My overall aim is to fit comfortably into size 14 jeans which I havent been able to do for a long while. I went to my first weight watchers meeting yesterday and weighed in at 17stone 4lbs so I have about 5 stone to lose. I am currently feeling motivated but really hoping it lasts! 

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone! 

Sarah x x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi - can I join you?
> 
> My name Sarah and Im 21 and Im mummy to Amy who is now 4 months old. I have struggled with my weight for the past few years and not really been happy with it since I was about 15 ( I have always felt bigger than everyone else). I havent really yo yo'd in weight I have just piled it on over the years and now I feel that its time to get rid of it.
> 
> My overall aim is to fit comfortably into size 14 jeans which I havent been able to do for a long while. I went to my first weight watchers meeting yesterday and weighed in at 17stone 4lbs so I have about 5 stone to lose. I am currently feeling motivated but really hoping it lasts!
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!
> 
> Sarah x x x

Hiya i started 2lb lighter than you. I can fit into size 14 now not all of them fit comfortable though lol.

You can do it :) i havent been on WW the whole time though.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Sarah! Welcome :hugs: I started at 250 and am now down to 181.5 :) I still have 30ish pounds to lose though (my aim is for a healthy BMI)


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome new members! :flower:

My WI tonight.... absolutely dreading it. I haven't tracked. Have eaten out 3 times (eeek!), and snacked on all the wrong things (for that, I blame :witch: and lack of willpower) I'm willing to pay £5.95 to be told I'm a fatty though. Tonight, I shall deserve it! :blush:

On a more positive note, my mum is 2lb off her goal weight and hopes to get there tonight. Gold member status then and free meetings! (jammy cow! :rofl:) I'll be cheering her on!


----------



## Baby France

tiggertea said:


> Welcome new members! :flower:
> 
> My WI tonight.... absolutely dreading it. I haven't tracked. Have eaten out 3 times (eeek!), and snacked on all the wrong things (for that, I blame :witch: and lack of willpower) I'm willing to pay £5.95 to be told I'm a fatty though. Tonight, I shall deserve it! :blush:
> 
> On a more positive note, my mum is 2lb off her goal weight and hopes to get there tonight. Gold member status then and free meetings! (jammy cow! :rofl:) I'll be cheering her on!

:haha: Sounds like me! I couldn't stop laughing the fact we're paying to be told we're fatties!!!

Well done to your mum, thats brilliant!!!

My WI tonight too..good luck x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh ins!


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 4lbs this week, obviously it's not a real loss since I gained so much but at least it's going the right direction. 
You don't need to update front page this week Vickie, will update next week...

Tracking

Porridge(3.5)
Quinoa salad(3.5)
Pudding(2.5)
Qourn Burger, Chips, Veg and Ketchup(5.5) :thumbup:
Babybel light(1)
=16


----------



## Vickie

It's still a loss! And a good one congratulations! :)


----------



## Baby France

I've lost 1 1/2 lbs :happydance:! I don't feel too bad now about what I've eaten this week...its supposed to start slowing down now isn't it:shrug:?


----------



## Vickie

after a few weeks (once you shed your water weight) your loss does slow down to between 1-2 pounds a week, which is a healthy rate to lose at :) (though I did find as I was bigger I lost 3-4 pounds weekly for a month/month and a half before I settled into the 1-2 pounds a week pattern)

well done on your loss!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Daily tracking!! (yes is started going back to meetings with my tail between my legs) 

Hoi sin duck rolls 6pts 
Miller light 1.5pts 
ravioli and cheese sauce 8pts 

so far 15.5 points 

1 bowl of cereal and ill be done for the day!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Gained sooo much weight on holiday its unreal!!! 8 lbs in one week!!! crazy times!!


----------



## RainbowMum

welcome back panda :)

I find that the holiday weight comes off quicker than my 'normal' weight if you see what I mean...

I had 80g of Walls Caramel icecream and 1 WW biscuit, that's 5 points together meaning I've eaten 21 total. Been good and had nice food so I'm happy :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: welcome back Panda!


----------



## tiggertea

I lost 1lb this week! 
Completely in shock!! :dance:

That got me my 5% too so double :dance: hehehe


----------



## Vickie

well done tiggertea! :yipee:


----------



## RainbowMum

tracking for the day:

porridge with pear(4.5)
nakd bar(1.5)
pizza(7)
=13 leaving me with another 9 points for the rest of the day

had 
crisps and a caramel wafer(2.5)
quorn, sweet potato and veg(4)
choc pudding(2.5)
=22 total


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive had headaches on/off for a week now right annoying me. 
today ive not tracked
had 2 eggs 1 small bun
3 tbsp of fish pie all that was left after giving some to my girls.i ate 1.5 small bun with that
2 belvita biscuits.
no idea what am having for tea maybe just a shake.


----------



## Vickie

I lost 2.5 pounds today putting me at 71 lost :wohoo: 5 more pounds and I'm no longer obese :wohoo:


----------



## Baby France

*Vickie* that is absolutely fantastic!!! Go you!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

that's great vickie, how tall are you ? Im guessing less than 5"6?
today so far 2eggs 1 bun
slices cake
lunch 4 belvita biscuits, tea no idea yet.


----------



## tiggertea

well done Vickie! That's fantastic!! x


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats Vickie. 

I had a bad day yesterday with meeting friends for lunch and going out for food in the evening points added up to so much but i reckon if i stick to 22 point days till Wednesday it will all tally back up. well fingers crossed anyway. but even with just starting tracking I can see exactly why i am gaining weight so fingers crossed i can keep to it. 

Really hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Vickie

I'm a shorty :lol: Only 5 foot 4 :D


----------



## tiggertea

I'd love to be that tall :lol: I'm a weeny little 5ft 0.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thought as much. 

Going start counting points again tomorrow.


----------



## Vickie

tiggertea said:


> I'd love to be that tall :lol: I'm a weeny little 5ft 0.

:lol: Hubby's family considers me tall because most of them are shorter than me :rofl: Stan is 6 foot though :shock: so I feel really short compared to him


----------



## Bex1p

Hi! I'm jumping on the ww band wagon! Is this how I get added to the first page?

I just started on Thursday weighing in at 13st 7lbs.

Doing well so far, the extra 10 breastfeeding points are a god send! he he


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome I'll add you to the first page now


----------



## RainbowMum

yesterday was my cheat day, was at an all day (catered) conference and then went out for Pizza afterwards.

Today I've had
porridge(4)
sweet potato and harissa dip with veggies(2)
ww biscuits(2.5)
yogurt(1)
2 mini bagel with soup(3)
icecream(3)
=15.5

probably having a lot of soup again tomorrow, I love homemade soup!


----------



## tiggertea

hehe Vickie, yup.... you're a shortie compared to 6ft!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey everyone. Think im back on track again for this week and spent the day walking round birmingham so I must have burnt something off! Not looking forward to my 1st weigh in on Wednesday tho! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Vickie

sounds like you are getting back on track RM!! :yipee:



tiggertea said:


> hehe Vickie, yup.... you're a shortie compared to 6ft!

I know :haha: :rofl:



hope&faith09 said:


> Hey everyone. Think im back on track again for this week and spent the day walking round birmingham so I must have burnt something off! Not looking forward to my 1st weigh in on Wednesday tho!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?

you'll do great! I was soooooooooooooooooooo worried for the first months weigh ins at least, thinking that this would be the week that I didn't lose, but that didn't happen! :hugs: Good luck!

Going good here! We did loads of walking this weekend, but I had a massive cheat day today (went to Chili's with friends). back on track tomorrow though! :thumbup: think we're going to have stir fry for dinner :munch:


----------



## Baby France

What do you mean by cheat days? Is that when you over spend on points and pull them back in the week?

Lou x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My cheat days i never calorie count or point. Just what & how much i like.

Has everyone got targets they'd like to reach for xmas? 

I have basically just my ticker lbs left as i dont think i'll reach for my birthday but think may be hard to reach for xmas, as i know i'll over eat & drink for my birthday, so i'll put on, then its hollie birthday, xmas about 10 or so days later so not much time. 
I can only try


----------



## Baby France

Does it not affect your points on your cheat days or weight? Is there not chance you'll put weight on? Sorry if thats too many questions at once but I don't understand how that works...I want one! he he!

I'm _hoping_ to lose my weight before I go away next year in Feb...gives me 1/2lb a week until then which has worked out great. But I do have a holiday and Xmas before then too. The holiday shouldn't be too bad though because the two families we're going with, the mums are on ww too and we've all said we want to stick to it as much as possible.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Baby France said:


> Does it not affect your points on your cheat days or weight? Is there not chance you'll put weight on? Sorry if thats too many questions at once but I don't understand how that works...I want one! he he!
> 
> I'm _hoping_ to lose my weight before I go away next year in Feb...gives me 1/2lb a week until then which has worked out great. But I do have a holiday and Xmas before then too. The holiday shouldn't be too bad though because the two families we're going with, the mums are on ww too and we've all said we want to stick to it as much as possible.

It can affect weight but usually settles back down few days later. I always read good having a cheat day.

Ive still lost after cheat days ive got sunday-wednesday before next weigh in.

I had 1.8 to loose every week to hit birthday target but it aint worked out.


----------



## tiggertea

I would like to hit my 10% target before Xmas... it's only 8lb more, but my 1st 8lb has been a real buggar to shift, I lose so slowly!! Hence the long time-frame I'm allowing.
Way I see it is, I don't care how long it takes me to lose it all, so long as it stays off once I get there!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tiggertea - too true! about the whole staying off.

i think ive started to loose really slowly now.


----------



## hope&faith09

Not sure what my target weight my christmas is - i guess i would like to have dropped at least 1 1/2 stone to keep me on track to lose enough for the wedding! I had an awful thought yesterday tho I have already ordered my dress what if i lose so much my dress doesnt fit any more i wonder if they will adjust it in? 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i woulda thought they'd adjust it for you.


----------



## tiggertea

A good dressmaker will be able to take it in for you, although if it's very detailed around the top etc you might lose some of the effect IYSWIM? Best to double check with the dress seller hun? Just in case they could still order you a size smaller if you reckon you'll need it.


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> sounds like you are getting back on track RM!! :yipee:

yes, I've been very good, managing to reign back a few points every day to make up for Saturday but still allowing little treats just so I don't go crazy and eat a whole box of choocies in one sitting ;-)

today:
porridge(4)
raisins(1)
soup and bagel(3)
yogurt(1)
ww bar(1.5)
quorn, sweetcorn and rice(6)
popcorn(1.5)
biscuit(1)
=19


----------



## Vickie

that's great news RM! :)

:hugs: Tiggertea I couldn't agree more, I don't care how fast I lose as long as it stays gone! :lol:

I'd double check with the dress shop as well to make sure it can be taken in, it should be able to at least a bit, but depending on how much you want to lose it's definitely worth asking about

The points system works differently here so I get 35 flex points on top of my daily points. I can use these however I want. Generally I have a "cheat" day on the weekend where I eat whatever I want knowing that I'll be using at least some of my flex points. 

It's never affected my weight loss (as MTA said it usually goes back down after a few days if I do happen to gain) :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks guys, when I bought the dress she said it would adjust in as long as I didnt come back stick thin and to be honest I cant imagine that. My aim is to be a size 14 / 16 in normal clothes which would be an 18 / 20 dress and I ordered a 24 which was a little too small on ordering and I have put on since then! 

I have used 20 points today so making up for Friday think I have nearly covered the points and have also managed to get some activity points. 

Do I use the activity points on food before my next weigh in?


----------



## Vickie

again the activity points work differently there than here, but I believe for us Canadians/Americans if we earn 4 or more activity points than we are supposed to eat at least half of them so our bodies don't go into starvation mode :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Hey ladies...I'm back. I'm sure you hardly even remember me being here! lol. I did really well in the month I was on WW. Lost 8 pounds I think. Have put 3 or 4 back on sadly. But I'm getting married in the Mayan Riviera in less than 4 months so I need to get serious now! I want to lose at least 10lbs before then....so I've got to make an effort. I'm also having some issues with my health right now. Well have been suffering from chronic pain for over 6 years now...I guess haven't realized until now that it's never going away. My DR is working on a diagnosis right now, but thinks it's fibromyalgia. And I do as well. SOOO it explains why everytime I try to start an exercise program I usually end up in pain for weeks or why I'm too tired after taking on too many things, baby, work, school etc. So I know I can try to control my food, so I'll start there. And I will do smaller amounts of exercise when I can and try not too push it!
Glad to be back! Just hope I stay on it longer this time! I may need a push every now and again!
Today I snuck in a really naughty breakfast AND apple pie with whip cream...oh and M&M's...hmmm, can you see why I need some help? I've lost my will power completely!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple pie with cream sounds yummy!!

for me i don't use activity points, just like i wouldn't eat my exercise cals oncalorie counting but that's my choice.


----------



## tiggertea

You CAN eat activity points but loss will be slower. I save them.


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks guys.

Spoke to the dress shop and they said they can take the dress in upto six inches. Im sure that will be plenty in a year I guess I will just have to watch my weight loss and make sure I dont lose more than 6 inches! 

Is anyone looking at how many inches they are losing and how long it takes to lose?

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Baby France

*Hope*I measured myself with a tape measure before I began and this week is my week to update them as been doing it for my fourth week now! 

Six inches does sound like quite a lot but then I don't know how many inches you lose to how many pounds you lose if that makes sense?

*Vickie* I want a free day!!! How cool are those - when do you tend to have them? I could do with one tomorrow as I'm out for a meal with family but WI is on Thursday so?!?!

*MTA* How disciplined (sp) are you?!

Hope everyone is ok! Trying to save some points today for my meal tomorrow night!


----------



## Vickie

I usually have my cheat day/free day on the day that I weigh in so that I have the whole week to work it off. There are times though, like this weekend when I knew I was going out with friends on Sunday evening, that it falls on another day of the week.


----------



## Baby France

I suppose the day before weigh in is not a good idea then is it!!

Oh well, I'll choose what I have before I go and keep within points. If I drive to means I can't drink!


----------



## RainbowMum

I weigh in Thursdays and if I have a cheat day it's one of the weekend days.

tracking for the day, 

porridge(4)
grapes(1.5)
soup and bread(3)
biscuit(1)
quorn, veg, rice(6)
yogurt(1)
=16.5 though I'm sure there was something else
crisps(1)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

baby_france - not very, lol. eat what i want how much i want. 

like i go to chinese all can eat i can manage about 2 main plates (this isnt rammed inches up off plate though) tend to have more dessert but the chinese only does like bite size dessert pieces so aint too bad. Ive had about 6-8 of them before lol.

If i do this i tend not to eat anything else that day because im full.

I really wanted to go out get some cocktails at the weekend but i know it'll just set me back, so just going to wait till october, as getting to as near as 12st for my birthday is a must really.


----------



## holl1109

hey, lost half a pound this week. better than a gain thats what i keep telling myself!!! x


----------



## Sherileigh

Well my first day wasn't great...but wasn't horrible either. I did refuse cake at work!! But then indulged in chips and dip at MIL's (something good needs to come from a visit there?). So, need to do better.


----------



## RainbowMum

tracking

porridge(4)
2 biscuit(1)
3 homemade puff pastry pesto/cheese snails(4.5)
soup and bagel(3)
pear and 2 prunes(1.5)
quorn burger, sweet potato, chips and broccoli(8)
yogurt(1)
=23


----------



## Tesa

Hi all

Lost a pound this week - to be honest I havent been very good at all so I am really pleased. I nearly didnt go as I was sure it would be a gain but Im forcing myself to go anyway each week and its really helping to keep me motivated (even if only on the two days before the weigh in!)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Vickie

well done Holl! :happydance: A loss is always good :thumbup:

:hugs: Sherileigh, hope that today is better!!

well done Tesa on your loss! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I weigh in week tomorrow eek.


----------



## tiggertea

3 letters... K. F. C. :nope: 
(was bloody lovely tho! :rofl:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

id love to try the sharing thing from kfc.
when we do get 1 i only eat the chicken, don't eat the skin. So surely that wouldn't be too bad.

what did you get?


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in MTA! :)

mmm KFC sounds good :lol:


----------



## Eoz

Hey xx

Well been to my 1st meeting and all I can say is omg lol I have quite a bit to loose but my target is 8lbs at the mo.I bought some yummy choc bars and had a good chat and I feel positive.

I CAN DO THIS!!


----------



## Baby France

*MTA* Good luck with your weigh in!

*Tigertea* KFC yum yum yum...bet it was worth it! 

Well done on your losses *Hol & Tesa*

Good luck *Zoe*! Once you've got your head around it, its brill and the homemade soup which is '0' points I think is really really nice and is a life saver for me sometimes!

Just had my meal out and I'm proud to say I ate what I planned to and can honestly say that the stuff I chose was stuff I would usually! Was really yummy! 

On another note though...do any of you feel that some people like to try and 'fatten' you up? Like they're jealous that you're succeeding in losing weight? I've been out with family tonight and I decided to drive (which isn't unusual for me) but my mum and sister told me to let my other sister drive and 'enjoy' myself and then when I decided to have a coffee rather than a desert (which again isn't unusual for me) they asked me if I was jealous etc... erm no, I never was when I've not had one in the past and enjoyed myself when I've drove before so I'm ok now thanks?! :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

Eoz said:


> Hey xx
> 
> Well been to my 1st meeting and all I can say is omg lol I have quite a bit to loose but my target is 8lbs at the mo.I bought some yummy choc bars and had a good chat and I feel positive.
> 
> I CAN DO THIS!!

Of course you can! :) I was really daunted by it at first (had over 100 pounds to lose) but now I'm getting so close to my goal that I know it's possible! You'll get there too :hugs: It just takes time and effort but it is possible



Baby France said:


> *MTA* Good luck with your weigh in!
> 
> *Tigertea* KFC yum yum yum...bet it was worth it!
> 
> Well done on your losses *Hol & Tesa*
> 
> Good luck *Zoe*! Once you've got your head around it, its brill and the homemade soup which is '0' points I think is really really nice and is a life saver for me sometimes!
> 
> Just had my meal out and I'm proud to say I ate what I planned to and can honestly say that the stuff I chose was stuff I would usually! Was really yummy!
> 
> On another note though...do any of you feel that some people like to try and 'fatten' you up? Like they're jealous that you're succeeding in losing weight? I've been out with family tonight and I decided to drive (which isn't unusual for me) but my mum and sister told me to let my other sister drive and 'enjoy' myself and then when I decided to have a coffee rather than a desert (which again isn't unusual for me) they asked me if I was jealous etc... erm no, I never was when I've not had one in the past and enjoyed myself when I've drove before so I'm ok now thanks?! :dohh:

we live pretty far away from most of my family and DH's family is umm less than involved in our lives so I don't really get that. But I do know that some of them are jealous of my weight loss (from email comments and what not)


----------



## tiggertea

I had chicken strips, and a hot wing. And chips. Oh, and gravy. :blush: Like I said though. it was lovely, haven't had a KFC in months (possibly years!). mmmmmmmmmmmm.

B F - yes. My hubby. I think he's scared of me becoming "skin and bone" (ha, no chance!) so tries to tempt me with yummy things and keep me pudgy!

GO Eoz!


----------



## Bex1p

Just got back from my first weigh in and lost 4.5lb yipeeee!

Anyone else have a weigh in on thursdays?


----------



## Eoz

Go you xxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Any recipes that are easy to follow floating about ?


----------



## Vickie

Bex1p said:


> Just got back from my first weigh in and lost 4.5lb yipeeee!
> 
> Anyone else have a weigh in on thursdays?

well done! :happydance:

I weigh in on Saturday but I think there are some with a Thursday weigh in floating around :lol:

I'll try to post a few recipes later Eoz (getting ready to head to class with the kid right now :))


----------



## Sherileigh

4.5lbs?? That's great!! Way to go Bex1p!


----------



## holl1109

well done bex. ah yummy kfc i could eat that now, prob a bucket to myself actually. finding it really hard to manager on 19 points now. i should be saving this week for sat night (taking hubby to hotel du vin for his b day) but i can hardly fill myself up on the points i do have let alone saving. anyone have any advice??? x


----------



## tiggertea

well done bex! i weigh in thursdays, but not til 7pm at class.

holl - work out what really fills you and have some of that every day. it's the only thing i can think of. good luck!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bex, that in one week? Well done!

want some of my points hol. Im barely touching them.


----------



## holl1109

MummyToAmberx said:


> bex, that in one week? Well done!
> 
> want some of my points hol. Im barely touching them.


:haha:yes please. i reakon i must be eating the wrong food.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

holl1109 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> bex, that in one week? Well done!
> 
> want some of my points hol. Im barely touching them.
> 
> 
> :haha:yes please. i reakon i must be eating the wrong food.Click to expand...

ive found mixing up the filling food helps.

like weetabix is meant to be a filling food, but if i eat this 5 days in a row, no longer feels filling i could eat 4 instead of 2 in the morning lol.

So one after couple mornings having that i have turkey bacon sandwich & cheese fills me right up.


----------



## Baby France

Well done *Bexp*! I weigh in on Thursdays too!! :thumbup:

*Eoz* if you let me know what food you like I can type um up and e-mail them to you? I bought two ww cook books the other week so?! :shrug:

*Holl* I find the 'free' point soup a life saver if I need to save points or want something extra. We literally always got some in the fridge or ingredients in to make - I can't believe its free :winkwink:. I have some with 2 slices of ww bread and results in dinner only being 1 point! Helps if I'm going out for tea for the night!

AFM...my weigh in...I've lost another 3lbs :happydance: I've met my 5% target and now I lose a point!!!

I can't tell you how pleased I am - I've actually lost more weight that my daughter weighs in total now, how mad is that?! WOO HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## holl1109

cool i might try that then need to look at what the filing foods are again


----------



## Eoz

Baby france Go you on the weight loss boo to a point lol Next door has given me cook books and i found one on ebay but if i get stuck i'll come find you xxx

Well my 1st day and I am so proud of my self.Found it easy tbh.I still have 4 points left as well.

I tried the sausage and mash recipe in this weeks mag very tasty xx

How are we all x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

How do you make free soup?

Well done on the 3lb loss babyfrance.

I think my 3lb days are well and truely over now.

Its mad to think about loosing the weight of your child. Ive lost the weight in both of my girls lol


----------



## Baby France

Serves 4 - 0 points per serving

It's like minestrone, without the pasta!

Chop 2 Carrots, 1 onion, 2 celery sticks and 200g turnips or swede into small pieces. Put them into a large saucepan with 1 crushed garlic clove, 2x400g cans chopped tomatoes, 1tbsp tomato puree and 1tbsp italian mixed herbs. Pour 900ml (1.5 pints) hot vegetable stock, then simmer until all vegetables are tender - about 25-30 minutes. Season then serve!

My OH tends to sweat the onions & celery by frying it off (in water for 5mins) and then throw the rest of the veg in. We've also blended it down too to make more of it - but you will need to add more water because its really thick otherwise. Tastes like cream of tomato soup blended - its yummy!


----------



## Vickie

Well done BF!!

I know MTA!! I was the same when I lost 25 pounds :shock: it's crazy. Now I've lost almost three of her!

Eoz I haven't forgotten about you it's just been whiny toddler day so will try after she's gone to bed


----------



## Baby France

Oh and I HATE celery but I must admit when he does it like that I can't taste it and its not stringy either IYKWIM? So yummy and is my life saver! 

God *MTA* I'm talking about losing my 6 week old (who's 9lb 15oz) :blush:..I've lost 11.5lbs so far. I can't wait to lose my toddlers weight!! LOL! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Vickie said:


> Well done BF!!
> 
> I know MTA!! I was the same when I lost 25 pounds :shock: it's crazy. Now I've lost almost three of her!
> 
> Eoz I haven't forgotten about you it's just been whiny toddler day so will try after she's gone to bed

How old is your hannah? It is hannah isnt it?


----------



## Vickie

yep it's Hannah, who is now outside with her daddy :wohoo: peace at last :haha:

She turned 2 in July :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Alsmost at your 1 stone :D babyfrance

& thanks for that think i'll remove the celery though, yuck.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Vickie said:


> yep it's Hannah, who is now outside with her daddy :wohoo: peace at last :haha:
> 
> She turned 2 in July :flower:

First thing came to mind when i read that was, dam its dark outside to be playing then it clicked it obv wont be where you are:dohh:

Aww lovely, my amber like a stone heavier. haha


----------



## Vickie

Our points work differently here Eoz

but some of our favorite dinners are:

turkey burgers (lean ground turkey with a bit of bbq sauce served on a whole wheat bun)
turkey tacos (again with the lean ground turkey)
fajitas
spaghetti with meatballs (if you have them there you can bake a spaghetti squash for an hour in the oven and than scoop out the middle, use it in place of the actual pasta for zero points!)
cheese stuffed shells

Spoiler
24 cooked pasta shells
1 cup low fat ricotta cheese
1 cup low fat cottage cheese
garlic powder to taste
oregano to taste

Mix the cheeses, garlic powder and oregano together. Stuff mixture into shells. Bake at 350 degrees (not sure of conversions?) for 30 minutes. 

For us it is 4 points for 4 shells, not sure what it'd work out pointwise for you though :(


----------



## Vickie

:lol: yeah it's not quite 5 here. Stan's outside grilling dinner (he is determined to get as much barbecuing as possible in before winter hits :rofl:) so he took her with him :yipee: :rofl:

she's quite a skinny little thing 26.5 pounds but tall? around 35.5 inches maybe 36 now?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I do cm's havent clue how tall that is in inches. 

I need to get amber measured again been6 months.

Heard about how facebook apprently got hack last night? I cant find any claims of this on bbc so i dont believe it.


----------



## tiggertea

I've given myself a good kick up the bum and WILL get back on track this week. Had 0.5lb on again!


----------



## Eoz

Tigger tea you can do this!

Well my 1st batch of soup is bubbling away in the slow cooker.looks yummy just hope it tastes the same.

I've had my porridge and my apple so i'm feeling good today.What bread do you ladies eat?


----------



## Eoz

MummyToAmberx said:


> I do cm's havent clue how tall that is in inches.
> 
> I need to get amber measured again been6 months.
> 
> Heard about how facebook apprently got hack last night? I cant find any claims of this on bbc so i dont believe it.

Brief Analysis
The warning is invalid and does not originate with BBC News. 23rd September 2010, Facebook experienced serious technical difficulties which made the site unavailable there is no evidence to suggest that Facebook was hacked or that the password system or personal information was compromised or lost. Facebook was running normally by 24th September with no reports of security breaches or data loss.


----------



## Bex1p

Thanks for the well dones everyone.
It was my first week so dont think i'll do that well next week!

Are there any good post natal workout dvds out there?

BTW: A yummy meal idea if you have an asda- Good for you chicken sizzler in the weightwatchers wraps- 2 yummy Chicken Fajitas for 8 points!


----------



## Eoz

ooo I love chicken fajitas yum yum thank you x

look on Amazon for DVD Davina does a good one x


----------



## Baby France

I eat WW bread *eoz* its only half a point per slice! Its like danish bread but I prefer that to chunky warburtons anyway.

I've not done too bad today but I'm going out for a friends birthday tomorrow - to an American style diner too. She's on blinking WW to would you believe it?!?! Well I'll be cutting back on points all week now but nevermind. Would have preferred a chinese!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## EternalRose

Just peaking in here........:wave: Ive recently lost 74lbs on and off the master cleanse since Abigail was born April this year, and I need something to keep me losing the weight steadily until I do another cleanse in Jan. Weight Watchers looks like the easiest option...


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome EternalRose!


----------



## Eoz

Can someone or even a few of you put up a typical day of what you eat please?
how do you sweeten your tea etc x


----------



## Baby France

I have 2 crumpets (2 points) (asda's own) for breakfast with ww low fat cheese (1 point)

Tea (sweetners are free & 1/2 pint skimmed milk is 1 point) I also have beef oxo cubes as a warm drink too - they can tide me over for tea sometimes!

4 ww bread for dinner (2 points) & beef (1.5 points for 100g or ham is 2 points for 100g) with onion and 'free' soup if I know I'm eating late that night.

Tea can be anything from chicken (2.5 points for knuckle size piece) with lots of veg.

I bought an intro pack that gives you the points for more or less everything, I got a calculator too which tells you points of things too and bought some kitchen scales as well. Its made me more prepared and determined to do this!! You can get the calculator online I think too but I took mine around asda with me and pointed stuff up!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ok i weighed in this morning because OH said wants takeaway for tea & also going to pub for a few. 

So i started at 12.12 (which was2lb up from ticker, im sure its on 12.10)
Im not 12st6.5lb. I may try & get to 12.5 by thursday still though.


----------



## Vickie

well done MTA!

1 pound gone for me this week :)

hmm my day is typically:

breakfast cereal and milk or silver dollar pancakes with turkey bacon

lunch sandwich, pasta, or leftovers from the previous night

dinner anything really, usually a meat (chicken or turkey most often), a carb (potatoes, bread, pasta) and veg


----------



## RainbowMum

I always have porridge for breakfast, a massive bowl as I like a big breakfast, so that's 50g oats, splenda sweetener, a good bit of water and some skimmed milk
a snack in the morning, either a Rich tea biscuit or a piece of fruit
bagel and 0-point soup for my lunch or eggwhite sandwich
another snack in the afternoon
fish or quorn with a carb(usually 3 points worth) and lots of veg for my dinner
popcorn(100kcal bags from the u.s. so that's 1.5 points)

*Do any of the UK WWer have the points for sweet potato? I just made my own sweet potato hummus and trying to figure out the points...*


----------



## RainbowMum

tracking for the day:

porridge[2.5]
smoothie[3]
pitta[3.5]
sweet potato harissa dip(yes, I ate the entire tub again)[2]
soup[0]
=11 so far

1 ww wafer[1]
sweet potato hummus and half a pitta[3.5]
chicken, rice and veg[7]
=22.5 total


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My days vary alot, as i have make food last as long as possible.
Goes bit like this. weeabix x 2, ww frozen meal for lunch & dinner with added veg, mid morning snack of fruit, mid afternoon snack of fruit. 10-14 glasses of water.
when ive used all frozen meals, i go online to making chicken, with mash veg, or spag bol/mince & dumplins, turkey strips.


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've posted on here once before, when I signed up to WW online, but here I am again :haha: I joined a local meeting last Tuesday and are determined to shift my weight this time.

To get down to a "healthy bmi" I need to lose just short of 10 stone :rofl: Like thats gonna happen !

I lost 4lb the week before I started weightwatchers, and will weigh in on Tuesday once I'm home.

So howdy everyone :wave:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

RM - 150g of Sweet Potato = 2 points.


----------



## Vickie

purpledaisy2 said:


> I've posted on here once before, when I signed up to WW online, but here I am again :haha: I joined a local meeting last Tuesday and are determined to shift my weight this time.
> 
> To get down to a "healthy bmi" I need to lose just short of 10 stone :rofl: Like thats gonna happen !
> 
> I lost 4lb the week before I started weightwatchers, and will weigh in on Tuesday once I'm home.
> 
> So howdy everyone :wave:
> 
> xx

:hi: Welcome and good luck!!!


----------



## Eoz

OMG!!!!!!!

I just thought I'd weigh my self and 3 days in I have lost 3 lbs! :happydance: Never have I dieted before and I am flipping over the moon!!!!

My trick i find works is round off points.So if something is 1.5 i make it 2.Or If I have a something i'm unsure off i add one point. but keep within my 23 allowance.

Oh god i am so happy!


----------



## RainbowMum

tiggertea said:


> RM - 150g of Sweet Potato = 2 points.

thanks, so that's around 5.5 points for 400g then...

the recipe came to 4.5 for the chickpeas, 8.5 for the tahini, 2 for oil and 5.5 for sweet potato
=20.5 points for 750g of hummus :)

so far today I had:

porridge[4.5]
pitta, cucumber and hummus[8]
dinner is quorn mince, veg, beans and rice[5.5]
=18 I want to try and eat no more than 20 today as I need to make up for the pizza Friday lunchtime


----------



## RainbowMum

I stepped on the scales for a sneaky peak this morning and only 0.5lbs off...if it carries on like that it'll take me until the end of the year to reach goal, that is only if I stick to it completely though and don't have any re-lapse....I know a loss is still a loss but I still need to lose 5lbs to get back to my alltime lowest weight from August 5th

Anyway, tracking for the day so far:

bagel w. light margarine[4]
chai latte[2]
hummus, pitta and veg[6.5]
quorn mince and veg in tomato sauce with rice[5.5]
popcorn and 5 almonds[2]
ww choc bar[1.5]
=21


----------



## Vickie

RM I find that I go through lulls of having slower loss, than the next week will have a bigger (closer to 2 pound) loss :shrug: Not sure why it works that way :wacko:


----------



## Baby France

Finding it hard this week. Feeling a bit crap and just want a big fat chocolate bar and bottle of wine. I've kept within points so far this week but I'm just in a blah mood and feel pants...oh no.


----------



## tiggertea

I had a cheeky mid-week weigh.... I've GAINED! And for the first time in my history as a weight watcher i have stuck to my points EXACTLY every day. :shrug:


----------



## RainbowMum

maybe that's why we're not supposed to do cheeky weigh ins :( They crush us :(
Hope you'll have a loss at your regular weigh-in

so far today I've had:
porridge[3]
biscuit[1]
crumpet & soup[3]
breadstick[1]
hummus[1]
half a biscuit[0.5]
2 pitta, hummus and veg[9]
=18.5

Looking forward to my hot chocolate later, due to using milk instead of water it will be 3 points, but worth it and still lower in points than the massive chocolate bar I really would like to eat.

edit later, had the yummy hot chocolate and 2 rich tea biscuits, so a 4 point 'treat' alltogether=22.5 total for the day


----------



## Vickie

Baby France said:


> Finding it hard this week. Feeling a bit crap and just want a big fat chocolate bar and bottle of wine. I've kept within points so far this week but I'm just in a blah mood and feel pants...oh no.

:hugs: Hope you feel better today



tiggertea said:


> I had a cheeky mid-week weigh.... I've GAINED! And for the first time in my history as a weight watcher i have stuck to my points EXACTLY every day. :shrug:

Wait and see what happens at weeks end :hugs: There are some times I'm up mid-week and still lose by the time weigh-in day comes around


----------



## tiggertea

Fingers crossed. Thanks ladies!


----------



## TTC LADY

hi ladies. I've just today joined ww online. I've never done it before, so will take me a while to get used to the points system of eating. 
it tells me I can eat 18 points per day - is it the same for everyone or is this based on my profile when I registered ?
Really hope it works, as I've tried unsuccessfully to lose weight using other diets, probably due to the fact that I got disheartened when scales failed to move so moved on to the next fad diet.
I have 14Lbs to lose, so not loads but its taking a while to shift it.
I will read this thread for advise, although there are over 4000+ posts so may take a while to get through.
I hope to read some inspiring threads about people actually loosing weight using WW.
Thanks, and look forward to participating in this threads discussions.


----------



## Eoz

TTC LADY said:


> hi ladies. I've just today joined ww online. I've never done it before, so will take me a while to get used to the points system of eating.
> it tells me I can eat 18 points per day - is it the same for everyone or is this based on my profile when I registered ?
> Really hope it works, as I've tried unsuccessfully to lose weight using other diets, probably due to the fact that I got disheartened when scales failed to move so moved on to the next fad diet.
> I have 14Lbs to lose, so not loads but its taking a while to shift it.
> I will read this thread for advise, although there are over 4000+ posts so may take a while to get through.
> I hope to read some inspiring threads about people actually loosing weight using WW.
> Thanks, and look forward to participating in this threads discussions.

Heya xx

I have 23 points a day.It varies on weight,height and how active you are.We are on the lower end as you can tell as we have little to shift.This is my 1st week and i have loved it.My sneaky weigh in tells me i have lost 5lb :happydance: Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## TTC LADY

5lbs in one week. OMG - Thats fantastic. Are you eating all your points allowance each day ?


----------



## Eoz

yes i am and some days im only using 20.i have amazed myself.my 5 % loss was only 8lb.i'll do it by next week easy x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome TTC Lady

I started off with 31 points and 106 pounds to shift :blush: I've lost 72 so far on the WW program :)

For me it's not really a diet, but a lifestyle change and making better eating choices. If I go back to how I was eating before the weight will go back on and I realize this.

It is important to eat all of your points (or close to) daily so that your body doesn't go into starvation mode (burning muscle instead of fat)

In the first few weeks it is normal to lose more than the 1-2 pound recommended loss (a lot of that is because you are shedding water weight). Don't get disheartened though when your loss slows down--it's better to lose slowly and steadily

:) Good luck!


----------



## TTC LADY

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome TTC Lady
> 
> I started off with 31 points and 106 pounds to shift :blush: I've lost 72 so far on the WW program :)
> 
> For me it's not really a diet, but a lifestyle change and making better eating choices. If I go back to how I was eating before the weight will go back on and I realize this.
> 
> It is important to eat all of your points (or close to) daily so that your body doesn't go into starvation mode (burning muscle instead of fat)
> 
> In the first few weeks it is normal to lose more than the 1-2 pound recommended loss (a lot of that is because you are shedding water weight). Don't get disheartened though when your loss slows down--it's better to lose slowly and steadily
> 
> :) Good luck!

thanks for the advise Vickie and congratulations on the incredible weight loss, you've done amazing on WW. Prime example that it works !. 
Also can you pls add me to the members list on first post. Will give me additional motivation to stick with it, during those weak moments.
Thank you


----------



## Vickie

added you :)


----------



## Baby France

*TTC* Hello! I know what you mean about being added to the front page...I look forward to seeing the amount lost go up :blush:

I've had 51lb to lose and now only have 39.5lb left! 

Thanks *Vickie*, I didn't crumble and scoff everything - I had two WW chocolate cakes instead at 3points. Pretty proud of myself actually. But I've got a date with a bar of chocolate and wine on Friday, so currently trying to save a couple of points!!


----------



## Eoz

Well Done Baby france xxxxxxx


----------



## Baby France

What's your official WI *eoz*...you do go to a class or am I being daft?


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hi ladies,

I got weighed earlier and I lost 6lb this week :happydance: Couldn't believe it I was really chuffed!

Ladies that go to meetings, do you stay for the meetings / just get weighed? I've not had chance to stay yet as I cant get anyone to look after LO.

What do they talk about/do if you stay?

xx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! 6 pounds is awesome


----------



## tiggertea

I stay for meetings!
Ours varies each week. usually helpful advice from everyone how to "survive" different scenarios - like one week it was going on holiday, another eating out/takeaway, entertaining friends, that kinda thing. 
I don't make it sound that interesting, but it really does help focus.


----------



## Baby France

purpledaisy2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got weighed earlier and I lost 6lb this week :happydance: Couldn't believe it I was really chuffed!
> 
> Ladies that go to meetings, do you stay for the meetings / just get weighed? I've not had chance to stay yet as I cant get anyone to look after LO.
> 
> What do they talk about/do if you stay?
> 
> xx

Yey you! I stay for meetings - I think you can pick up some really good tips. I'm not sure what your leader would say but I've taken my LO's in the past? 

We talked about shopping and resisting temptation etc... last week and I think this week we're talking about people trying to 'sabotage' your weight loss.


----------



## RainbowMum

Has anyone cooked/baked anything ww friendly with pumpkin? I always use butternutsquash for soup and savoury dishes but I have a proper pumpkin sitting in my kitchen as well as a few cans of pumpkin coming in the mail :)


----------



## Baby France

I've not but I can have a look in my cook book and see if there's anything in there if you want?


----------



## Vickie

I don't have any either :( I was looking for a good WW pumpkin bread recipe this weekend and came up with nothing :wacko:


----------



## Eoz

Baby France said:


> What's your official WI *eoz*...you do go to a class or am I being daft?

I go to a class on Wednesday eve so my official weigh in is tonight.I had my 8 week check at drs and i had to be weighed so i got a sneaky peek :thumbup:



purpledaisy2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got weighed earlier and I lost 6lb this week :happydance: Couldn't believe it I was really chuffed!
> 
> Ladies that go to meetings, do you stay for the meetings / just get weighed? I've not had chance to stay yet as I cant get anyone to look after LO.
> 
> What do they talk about/do if you stay?
> 
> xx

Well done you!!!!! Some classes in day let you take the smaller ones but it may make staying for the talk after difficult.I stay for several reasons.One I am out of the house :haha: 2 it's good to hear other peoples tips and success stories .3 it's good to hear about new recipes/products etc



Baby France said:


> I've not but I can have a look in my cook book and see if there's anything in there if you want?

I have some good books from library but i do need a good recipe for a low fat cheese/white sauce for my lasagne if you have one please :flower:


----------



## purpledaisy2

I wouldn't dream of taking LO, he's a nightmare when we go out, let alone me having to pay attention to the leader and not him :rofl: No thank you!

Will have to sort something out I would like to start staying.

Today I've had

2 weetabix (2)
1/2 pint skimmed milk (1)
Bananna (2)
Fajita wrap for lunch (4)

xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Hope you're all having a good day so far :)


----------



## holl1109

hey, i didnt weigh in this week, im seriously losing my will power at the moment. need a kick up the bottom. im thinking about cancelling my membership soon as my smp stops this month and skint already. how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Baby France

*Eoz* theres not one for lasange...typical. But most of the 'cheese' sauces consist of low fat soft cheese, milk and cornflour? Not sure if that helps x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on the losses. 

my weekend was fab food wise lol. im 1lb up from what i weigh in on saturday i think it was aint fussed though :)
we had 16" pizza each ( i ate 3/4 of that) portion of battered chips, kebab & nan, & garlic bread bargain of a deal like.
before that had cider, wkd's & vodka.


----------



## Eoz

Eeekkkkk I have lost 7.5lbs!!!!!!!!!! I got my 7 sticker and a star stamp! so so happy!


----------



## Vickie

well done Eoz that is amazing!! :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Holl it's up to you really if you want to stick with the program or not, good luck with whatever you decide

Glad you had a good weekend MTA! :)

I had a sneaky WI this morning and shouldn't have done it :dohh: we'll see what the scales say on Saturday!


----------



## Baby France

Eoz said:


> Eeekkkkk I have lost 7.5lbs!!!!!!!!!! I got my 7 sticker and a star stamp! so so happy!

That is absolutely fantastic!!!!! :happydance: Well done you!! Really really pleased for you Zoe!!!! 

Lou x


----------



## holl1109

wow well done eoz thats so good. i think i need to stop weighing myself everyday, its really not helping. does anyone else do that? x


----------



## Baby France

I got rid of the scales in the house and refuse to check on the wii (for now) because I got to a point after Jacob where I was obsessed and would weigh a couple of times a day - sometimes there could be 5lbs difference in my weight in a day!!!

At least now I know its same time every week and nothing is there to tempt me to check!!


----------



## Vickie

I used to weigh every day and it didn't do me any good. Definitely hide the scales or something!


----------



## CLH_X3

Hey everyone...

Im thinking of doing WW :shrug: even though i cant seem to stick to anything at the moment EVER...

I did Slimming world for about 2 years and lost the 2 stone... but iv now put it all back on cuz im a pig! LOL .. and i just genrally OVER EAT! .. 

I need to lose about 40 ISH pounds to be happy ... 

Just thought I would ask you girlies some questions as i thought myabe if i start a total diff diet it may seem like a challenge! ..HOPE !! LOL .. 

Is it hard? Do you find you eat enough with your points? are there many items that are point free? Like finger food that you can take to work and pick at all day? I like all the WW products so i can eat them all ok :) 
also .. my oh likes having chinese alot! from a take away .. I looked up chicken chow main as its usually the one with the least fat and it said its only 7 points? is that true.. i thought it would be much higher... I also looked up Mcdonalds and it said a double cheese burger is 10 points... it seems very low in points for junk food?! :winkwink:


----------



## Baby France

CLH_X3 said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Im thinking of doing WW :shrug: even though i cant seem to stick to anything at the moment EVER...
> 
> I did Slimming world for about 2 years and lost the 2 stone... but iv now put it all back on cuz im a pig! LOL .. and i just genrally OVER EAT! ..
> 
> I need to lose about 40 ISH pounds to be happy ...
> 
> Just thought I would ask you girlies some questions as i thought myabe if i start a total diff diet it may seem like a challenge! ..HOPE !! LOL ..
> 
> Is it hard? Do you find you eat enough with your points? are there many items that are point free? Like finger food that you can take to work and pick at all day? I like all the WW products so i can eat them all ok :)
> also .. my oh likes having chinese alot! from a take away .. I looked up chicken chow main as its usually the one with the least fat and it said its only 7 points? is that true.. i thought it would be much higher... I also looked up Mcdonalds and it said a double cheese burger is 10 points... it seems very low in points for junk food?! :winkwink:

Hey!

I don't go hungry...there are quite a lot of things that are free, when you sign up they give you a book with a long list of them in!

This is my 5 week doing WW and so far lost 11.5lbs and I've got my WI tonight. I've found it really easy because even when I've had a bad day and pigged out, I've pulled my points back on other days or earned points which has kept me back on track so a blow out isn't a major dilemna!! And yes, chinese is the best IMO for you're points. Even a chicken kebab from the shop is only around 4 points too!

I think it teaches you to change completely and isn't really a diet, just a better way of eating. Making small changes to the things you buy has a massive impact on your weight etc...

Good luck, whatever you decide x


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh cool! 

Wow, congrats on the 11.5, It seems like junk food isnt really pointed that high..

I just got a pack of walkers prawn coctail crisp from the vending machione at work and done the points online and there only 4.5! .. I was expecting them to be 12 ish ... and iv been looking online :blush: a bag of malteasers is like 3.5 and a ripple is 3.5 ... seems really low...

i think im going to join on monday... thats when the class is round here... hmm


----------



## Eoz

it does look low but rember you only have a certain amount a day.i have 23.

breakfast i say 4 points

lunch is 5

dinner is 6/7

2 points for my milk allowance

leaving 5 points for snacks or roll over for another day x


----------



## CLH_X3

I worked out mine online (if i did it right) says i can have 26 ... 

is your milk the red or the green one?

I think im going to join :) :flower:


----------



## Eoz

i use the purple top.less than 1% fat but tastes like green x


----------



## CLH_X3

Hopefully i can stick to it! .. ahh ... 

also how do you get a ticker? I want to put my weight losee thing in there like you :flower:


----------



## Eoz

click on mine it'll take you to a website x

i buy low fat crisps and i buy the ww choc bars which you'll see if you go to a meeting as they sell them there.

good luck and ask away!


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 1.5lbs so am now back to 40lbs loss, my lowest was a 43.5lbs loss so hopefully I'll be there again soon...

tracking for the day:
cereal[5]
soup, 2 slices toast w. philadelphia[5]
not sure what I'll have for my dinner, I have some spinach in the fridge that needs to be eaten, as well as hummus. I'm going away for the weekend so don't want to waste those two things


----------



## CLH_X3

everyone will get fed up with me asking questions...

My mates going to join it with me! ... yay 

I looked on there website, its like 1 point for a pack there crisps.. YUM 

and I seen all the bars on there website, Il defo be buying them! :thumbup:

i bet quavers are low :)


----------



## tiggertea

Velvets are 1pt/bag and sooooo yummy! <3

VICKIE..... ?
Could you please chance my loss on the OP to 7.5lb? Ta hun! :hugs:
My WI will change to Friday night as of this week


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i personally think 4.5 for packet of crisps is high i can have a filling meal for that.


----------



## Eoz

velvets? Are they cheese n onion flavour?


----------



## TTC LADY

I'm on day 3 of WW and have to eat 18 points each day.,so far I've consumed 16, 17 and 17 each day. I weigh in on Sunday and hope the scales have moved, even 1lb loss would motivate me that this works.

However it doesn't seem like I'm eating anything different or smaller portions, so am a little sceptical about this points thing, as surely one cannot eat 18 points of junk like chocolate and crisps etc and still expect to loose weight.

But then there are lots of examples in this thread which show it does work. 

So we'll see how it goes on Sunday am when I WI.


----------



## Vickie

CLH_X3 said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Im thinking of doing WW :shrug: even though i cant seem to stick to anything at the moment EVER...
> 
> I did Slimming world for about 2 years and lost the 2 stone... but iv now put it all back on cuz im a pig! LOL .. and i just genrally OVER EAT! ..
> 
> I need to lose about 40 ISH pounds to be happy ...
> 
> Just thought I would ask you girlies some questions as i thought myabe if i start a total diff diet it may seem like a challenge! ..HOPE !! LOL ..
> 
> Is it hard? Do you find you eat enough with your points? are there many items that are point free? Like finger food that you can take to work and pick at all day? I like all the WW products so i can eat them all ok :)
> also .. my oh likes having chinese alot! from a take away .. I looked up chicken chow main as its usually the one with the least fat and it said its only 7 points? is that true.. i thought it would be much higher... I also looked up Mcdonalds and it said a double cheese burger is 10 points... it seems very low in points for junk food?! :winkwink:

I started at 31 points and am now down to 23, some days I find it harder to others to stick to my points, depending on what I'm having for dinner really :lol: but generally I do stay on target

I think what is important to remember that although 10 points might seem low for a double cheeseburger that's over 1/3 of your allotted points and how much will it really fill you up? For me it wouldn't fill me up much at all and I'd be hungry again fairly quickly.

You do have to watch what you eat so that you eat more filling foods/healthier foods. 

As someone else said I tend to view it more as a lifestyle change--learning better eating habits and how to make better choices. 

Good luck! :)



RainbowMum said:


> I lost 1.5lbs so am now back to 40lbs loss, my lowest was a 43.5lbs loss so hopefully I'll be there again soon...
> 
> tracking for the day:
> cereal[5]
> soup, 2 slices toast w. philadelphia[5]
> not sure what I'll have for my dinner, I have some spinach in the fridge that needs to be eaten, as well as hummus. I'm going away for the weekend so don't want to waste those two things

Well done! :yipee:


tiggertea said:


> Velvets are 1pt/bag and sooooo yummy! <3
> 
> VICKIE..... ?
> Could you please chance my loss on the OP to 7.5lb? Ta hun! :hugs:
> My WI will change to Friday night as of this week

Yep will go do that now! :)


----------



## RainbowMum

tracking for the day:
cereal[5]
soup, 2 slices toast w. philadelphia[5]
hummus, 1 pitta[5.5]
2 dried plums[0.5]
spinach, quorn burger and chips[5]
=21, leaving me just enough for a small treat


----------



## Baby France

Just come back from WI and I've lost another 1lb...seems to be slowing down and settling now!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss BF! :D


----------



## tiggertea

Eoz - you can get em Cheese and Onion, Thai Sweet Chilli and Salt and Vinegar. 

Vickie - you're a star! xx


----------



## tiggertea

WD on losses!


----------



## TTC LADY

Can someone pls tell me how many points a cup of tea with splash of semi skimmed milk and 1 sweetner. I cant find it within the foods.

Thanks


----------



## Eoz

no points.you can drink as much tea and coffee as you wish with sweetners.the milk is your daily point allowance i have 1 pint a day ( cereal,tea,coffee)so 2 points.


----------



## TTC LADY

Eoz said:


> no points.you can drink as much tea and coffee as you wish with sweetners.the milk is your daily point allowance i have 1 pint a day ( cereal,tea,coffee)so 2 points.

Thanks, thats good to know. I drink quite a lot of caffeine in a single day.


----------



## Bex1p

Hey Ladies...I lost 3.5lb this week...wasnt expecting that!

Hope you are all doing well.....a yummy snack I discovered this week is Philadelphia splendips! Lovely!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey everyone - internet has been down but am back on now! 

Vickie could you add me to the first page please week 1 I lost 4 lbs and week two I lost 3.5lbs so that 7.5 in total so far. Really enjoying it so far and really dont feel that restricted on food ... I have just had to give up garlic bread and rubbish with the meals i eat! I am also now under the 17 stone mark which has made me super happy bring on more weight loss! 

Just a quick question . . . does anyone else find that some days the points run out really quickly but other days they seem to last forever? Some days I feel like I eat and eat and eat and still have points left at the end of the day. Im looking forward to weight watchers tikka massala for dinner - really hope its yummy. 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses! :happydance:

I do find that some days my points seem to be gone very quickly, depending on what I have for breakfast and dinner, and sometimes I get to the end of the day and have 5 points leftover :wacko:


----------



## holl1109

well done on your losses h&f and bex x


----------



## tiggertea

well done on losses!


----------



## leedsforever

god why do I find ww so bloody hard lol.... i feel very hungry !!! LOL

I go over my points all the time...!! 

Need some recipe ideas xx

Well done to everyone losing

set my self a target 12lb in 6 weeks!!! COME ON i can do it xx


----------



## tiggertea

Kerry hun you CAN do this! you've done Cambridge - NO food! hehehe eek!
the last few lb will be the hardest too, but I KNOW you can do it!


----------



## tiggertea

I had WI tonight..... lost 1.5lb! wooohoooo! and have to admit... chocolate was calling me the past 2 days. I ate "full fat" biscuits instead of WW :blush:

So that's a total of 9lb off.


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss tiggertea!!! :happydance:

:hugs: you can do this Kerry, the last few pounds will be the hardest but you can do it!!


----------



## RainbowMum

yesterday I ended a good day with eating chocolate, which brought me 10 Points over *oops*
But I still pointed it and know how much damage I've done

Today hasn't really been much better, we went out for dinner and I'm basically just guessing, I had:

cereal w banana[5]
sushi snack pack[2]
pasta salad[5]
Smoothie[3]
granola bar[2.5]
Chicken pad thai[10??]
half a medium salted popcorn[4]
=31.5, over by 8.5

so in 2 days I have gone over by round about 18.5, good thing I have a water aerobics class scheduled for next week, will also be able to eat less over the next few days to reign in some points


----------



## TTC LADY

Got my week 1 WI tomorrow. Don't think iv lost anything although have refrained from any sneaky WI's during the week. It doesn't feel like a diet to me, I'm still eating same things and still only using 16, or 17 points daily. Allowance is 18. 

Fingers crossed, I get a nice surprise tomorrow. I only want to lose about 14lbs, so it can't be too hard surely.


----------



## Vickie

1.5 off for me this week :mrgreen:

Good luck with your WI tomorrow! :hugs: I was convinced I wouldn't lose in the beginning :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

well done vickie! :dance:

good luck TTC


----------



## Baby France

Well done *Vickie*!!!

Good Luck *TTC lady*

AFM I didn't drink all my wine last night so I get to finish it today...for free.  How sad is that, that I'm excited I can have it and I've already pointed for it!!

Hope you're all having good weekends!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks everyone!! :)

I went and bought some new bras today (badly needed) and I've gone down six sizes :wohoo:


----------



## Panda_Ally

7.5 off for me this week :yipee: 

I was extatic!!!! Haven't been that good this week tho... got til tuesday to shift a few lbs or all my hard work will go down the drain!!! 

Hows all doing?? 

x


----------



## tiggertea

That's amazing Vickie! Bet you feel alot more supported now! hehehee


----------



## Vickie

well done Panda!! :happydance:

Definitely more supported :rofl: Stan also informed me that they "look a lot better" :haha:


----------



## Baby France

*Panda_alley* WOW! Go you!

*Vickie* OMG I bet that felt fantastic!!!! I've got lots of stored gorgeous underwear from my pre-pregnancy days that I hope to get back into one day!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:o six sizes! Vickie thats amazing!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

vickie could have gave me what youve lost, i badly need it! lol


----------



## Vickie

:lol: If I could I would! :)


----------



## RainbowMum

WOW Vickie that's amazing.

Another day out with my girlfriend, so who knows how many points I had

cereal[5]
vegetable and cheddar panini with coleslaw and crisps[??]
banana bar[1]
moo banana milk[2.5]
cous cous tagine[6]
1/2 a naan bread[2]
icecream[3]
=19.5 plus whatever the sandwich had *sigh*
back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## EternalRose

So I am off to Sainsburys today, to get my weekly supply of shopping as I start this today. I always start a diet/detox on a sunday e.t.c Dont ask why..:haha: I have gained 5lbs back of the 74lbs that I have lost, gutted. But its my own fault, I have been comfort eating and the like. Do any of you ladies, eat the Weight Watchers ready meals? Thinking of buying a few just to keep in the freezer for emergencies.


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: welcome ER!
I keep a few WW readymeals available. Really handy for lunchtime, or even dinner if I've been bad at lunch :lol: My fave is the Beef Hotpot :munch:


----------



## TTC LADY

so first week = DISASTER, I have PUT ON 0.8kg !!!

I can't believe it as I have been sticking to my daily allowance of 18 points, have been having breakfast & lunch every day, whereas previously I would sometime not have breakfast. I didn't think I had lost anything as the food quantity / quality was the same as pre WW and within my points allowance

Admittely I have done ZERO exercise this week, as I work 8 - 5pm behind a desk and then dont have energy or time to workout with a very busy 1 year old to also look after.

Whats gone wrong ???? - did anyone not see any weight loss in week 1, but then did in subsequent weeks ?

Help please


----------



## EternalRose

TTC LADY said:


> so first week = DISASTER, I have PUT ON 0.8kg !!!
> 
> I can't believe it as I have been sticking to my daily allowance of 18 points, have been having breakfast & lunch every day, whereas previously I would sometime not have breakfast. I didn't think I had lost anything as the food quantity / quality was the same as pre WW and within my points allowance
> 
> Admittely I have done ZERO exercise this week, as I work 8 - 5pm behind a desk and then dont have energy or time to workout with a very busy 1 year old to also look after.
> 
> Whats gone wrong ???? - did anyone not see any weight loss in week 1, but then did in subsequent weeks ?
> 
> Help please

What time did you weigh hun? Because your usually heavier in the evening, and also have you been following portion control too? Big hugs hun, dont worry that really isnt a big weight gain. Things like, being near that time of the month can also cause weight fluctuations but its not real its just the water retention x


----------



## TTC LADY

EternalRose said:


> TTC LADY said:
> 
> 
> so first week = DISASTER, I have PUT ON 0.8kg !!!
> 
> I can't believe it as I have been sticking to my daily allowance of 18 points, have been having breakfast & lunch every day, whereas previously I would sometime not have breakfast. I didn't think I had lost anything as the food quantity / quality was the same as pre WW and within my points allowance
> 
> Admittely I have done ZERO exercise this week, as I work 8 - 5pm behind a desk and then dont have energy or time to workout with a very busy 1 year old to also look after.
> 
> Whats gone wrong ???? - did anyone not see any weight loss in week 1, but then did in subsequent weeks ?
> 
> Help please
> 
> What time did you weigh hun? Because your usually heavier in the evening, and also have you been following portion control too? Big hugs hun, dont worry that really isnt a big weight gain. Things like, being near that time of the month can also cause weight fluctuations but its not real its just the water retention xClick to expand...

Thanks. I weighed myself first thing this morning, before breakfast which is how I have always done it. I've eaten the same things and generally same size portions as previous - maybe thats where I am going wrong ?. I've just finished my AF so maybe thats it.

I feel a bit disheartened really, as I've read lots of posts from women mentioning they've lost 3 - 5 lbs in week 1. I would have been satisfied if I had maintained, but to GAIN just makes me :growlmad:


----------



## TTC LADY

EternalRose said:


> So I am off to Sainsburys today, to get my weekly supply of shopping as I start this today. I always start a diet/detox on a sunday e.t.c Dont ask why..:haha: I have gained 5lbs back of the 74lbs that I have lost, gutted. But its my own fault, I have been comfort eating and the like. Do any of you ladies, eat the Weight Watchers ready meals? Thinking of buying a few just to keep in the freezer for emergencies.



Good luck, however to lose 74lbs already - you're obviously doing something right !.

Not sure on the WW meals, - we don't get them in the local supermarkets over here. Not sure if you can buy them online.

Would be interested to hear from other ladies as to how effective they are - especially the snacks, as I have a bit of a sweet tooth, so would be nice to see some snacks which are also low in points.


----------



## tiggertea

weigh out some of your regular portions, i'd pretty much guarantee they weigh more than you'd think (I was shocked anyway!) Particularly the likes of cereal, rice, pasta etc - for a while i was counting points too low for the portion i actually took. 

:hugs: don't be disheartened though. Our group leader reckons some people have a 2 week cycle too... so it'll take til next week maybe to show on the scales.


----------



## TTC LADY

Does anyone buy the WW snacks ? are they nice ?


----------



## tiggertea

I buy the Rich Toffee Bars @ meetings sometimes and yep - they are lush!
The Cranberry & Orange ones are nice too (both 1.5pts).

Tesco Light Choices Raspberry bars are really tasty and only 1pt.

Pink and Whites (you know the mallow inside wafer things?) are only 0.5pt if you need a sugar-fix!

Hmmmm what else?! WW cookies are nice, once you get onto the taste of them.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: TTC_Lady I agree with what the others said, a lot of things could have effected your weight and I'd definitely measure all of your foods out to see if you have the points right etc. I was shocked when I first started at how much over a serving size most of my foods were

We have different foods here but I do find the skinny cow ice creams to be good (not sure if you have them there?) and I've tried the WW cakes (lemon and chocolate) that were also really good. Some of the 100 calorie packs (again not sure if you have those there) are pretty good as well


----------



## Baby France

I bought some scales after my first meeting and when I weighed a portion that I thought was 2 points - it ended up being 5.5 points! I was really shocked about it but its taught me to make my portion sizes smaller or allow more points for certain things!

I buy the ww cookie bars which are 1.5 points - I'm a sweet tooth too and they're gorgeous! You can also buy strawberry sweets (they come in lots of flavours actually) and the whole box is 0.5 points - they'll be quite good as an emergency thing in your desk! 

I buy the WW pizza's too - they're 7 points and are really nice. I've been pleasantly surprised with all the meals & food cos they are nice and I would buy them anyway! One of my friends can put up to 5lb on when she is due or on!


----------



## TTC LADY

thanks. I never thought about portion size to be honest. I may have been underestimating my points. Do I need to buy special kitchen digital electronic scales ? Or would regular ones be sufficient.


----------



## Vickie

I don't use special scales just a cheapy kitchen scale that measures out the ounces for meats and cheeses etc. and I use cups to measure out my other foods


----------



## TTC LADY

thanks vickie.
I think i need to do some more background reading on WW, points allowance, portion control etc in order to get familiar with this.


----------



## tiggertea

TTC are you going to meetings or anything?
If not it *might* be worth going to even just the one to get the file full of info (about a tenner to join - no obligation to return!) I tried following WW without any of it, but found i only really started to lose when i had my file for reference :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

ooops just noticed you're in germany - not sure how it works there! but i'm sure you have books/something available specific to you :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

Hi :)

Im joining WW tomorrow, So that will be my starting point! .. Im joining with my friend also whos about the same weight/hight as me!...

Im really hoping it works for me! Iv also gone mental on buying the actual WW products and it will be my first week so dont want to get it wrong...

I currently have about 14 WW frozen meals, a couple of fresh, 4 tins of soup, 2 packs of yogurts, jelly sachets, a pack of there biscuits, bag of chips and there new spring onion mash! .. ooo and a mini garlic bagette! but that was out of date, only relised when i was unpacking my shopping so that will be going bk!:growlmad:

also do they have any products you can buy at the meetings? some yummy cereal bars? as i dont eat actual cereal?

abd also LOL... I drink tea, so if iv got this right its 0p for the tea, I dont have sugar so thats 0p and the milk is 2 points for half a pint of the red? so for my tea it be 1 point as i would only use a quater of the pint ? .....

what do they give you in your first meeting when you join? Im hoping to lose at least 5 in the first week!

Thanks everyone for reading! ..Am i allowed to add what i eat to here to make sure its right?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome CLH! 

I don't attend meetings so not sure. But here they don't sell to many weight watchers products. I do however now have a general idea of what to look for when I am buying and have found plenty of non-weight watchers products that are low in points. Not sure if they sell them there but here they have Fibre One bars that are kind of like a cereal bar? And only worth 2 points (though our points are different as well)

you can certainly add your food here :) Some people find it helps them keep track of their points if they post here


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks!

I just put Fibre One bars into google and the imagine that came up for them iv never seen so im guessing no.. but we have loads of eqivalents .. 

Im really excited to start WW, sad i know! LOL

I have about 49 pounds to lose! .. and i want to lose at least half of that by xmas if not more!

Thanks so il start adding my points on TUE, offical start day!


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi.... Welcome to WW.

Didn't you start cambridge recently aswell ?, how'd it go ?


----------



## RainbowMum

The weekend is over so tomorrow I can weigh and meassure my food again :)

Today I had:
cereal[5]
ww bar[2]
vegetable and mozarella panini[10?]
pasta with quorn bolognaise[6.5]
dried fruit[1]
=24.5??

I made some pumpkin puree earlier because I want to make pumpkin bread but I'm only using half of the puree, so will maybe add some of it to my porridge in the morning and see if I like that :)
Pumpkin is a 0-point veg here


----------



## Vickie

not sure what pumpkin is here, should go look at that. We froze some of our pumpkin puree that we made last weekend, will hopefully have a chance to make pumpkin bread again soon....maybe for Thanksgiving


----------



## CLH_X3

TTC LADY said:


> Hi.... Welcome to WW.
> 
> Didn't you start cambridge recently aswell ?, how'd it go ?


Umm well i done it before and lost 10lb in 2 weeks... then i stopped as it was costing me £50 a week and I just couldnt afford it for another week.

I did start again, only done about 4 days but lost 4lb in those days, but i gave in and had chocolate and just havent done it since.

I thought I would start WW, see how i get on with it as it seems good with all the points...

***

How come in different places the points are diff? like the pumkin, free werever RainbowMum lives but maybe not were vickie lives?

Just wondering ....


----------



## MummyToAmberx

deadline 6 weeks tomorrow.. that came quick!


----------



## tiggertea

UK WW and US/CA WW have different ways of working things out. no idea why, but they do :shrug:


----------



## CLH_X3

How weird, you would think that they all work so they would just have one way of doing it :shrug:

Oh well... Since this is my last day before i offically start im just chowing down a pack buttons :winkwink:

I have about 49 ish pounds to lose to be where i want to be...


----------



## Baby France

*CLH* Red milk is skimmed isn't it? Its only 1 point for half a pint and 2 for full pint. I only know because I drink it too - I allow 1 point a day for my milk!

Good luck! I go to meetings and they have cereal type and chocolate type bars there which I think are really nice!


----------



## Vickie

the US/Canadian system seems to be slightly different than the UK :shrug: No idea really why it is that way but it is

Hope you all have a good day! :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Tracking:

porridge with pumpkin and raisins(this was quite yummy actually)[5]
crackers[1.5]
soup and bagel[6]
crackers[1]
hummus, rice cakes, veg one hard boiled egg white(just threw the yolk away as that's where the points are)[3.5]
tiny slice of pumpkin bread, I weighed it[1.5]
=18.5 :)


----------



## TTC LADY

so today i purchased some electronic scales and you are all correct , I was over estimating my portions. 
Today I had
Breakfast 
oats so simple porridge with semi skimmed milk
Lunch 
Cup a soup tomato
2 ryvita sesame seeds
Bowl of grapes
1 banana
Dinner 
half pack pasta n sauce with salad 
Muller rice - vanilla

......17.5 points 

I'm hoping if I eat healthy and correct portions within my points allowance ill actually lose some weight this week - if not then i.m at a loss what to do

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies how are we?

I have had a crap week.really fallen of the wagon. Most part is i'm exhausted with 3 poorly kids and not being able to cook many meals or exercise.I've tried to reign it in but i think i've only lost 1lb or so plus its my af.Feel such a idiot but it has been a hard week.

Does anyone have any simple meal ideas for one?


----------



## TTC LADY

1lb loss is still a loss so well done


----------



## Eoz

official weigh in is wednesday eve so 2 days to try to shift a bit more x

oh is it important to eat breakfast every day?


----------



## Vickie

I think it's important to eat all of your meals so your blood sugar stays normal. 

:hugs: Hope the kids feel better soon

hmmm generally if I'm just making something for me I'll make a tortilla or pitta pizza (whole wheat tortilla or pita bread, 1 ounce of cheese and 1/4 cup of pizza sauce) sometimes I add mushrooms or ham if I have it around


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> not sure what pumpkin is here, should go look at that. We froze some of our pumpkin puree that we made last weekend, will hopefully have a chance to make pumpkin bread again soon....maybe for Thanksgiving


I just made some pumpkin bread this afternoon and the entire loaf is 31 points, so I'm going to try and cut it into 10 equal slices. It's more "bread-y" instead of loaf cake type pumpkin bread I used to bake in the U.S.


----------



## TTC LADY

quick question, how much exercise do you do ?

I work FT now and dont have the motivation, energy to do any real exercise in evenings. So the only exercise i get is walking around the office, hoovering , cleaning around the house. I do try and get to my zumba class each sat which is 60 mins and a good overall body workout.

Just interested to hear how much you workout alongside doing WW as there are some amazing weight loss stories here and im curious as to how much is due to eating less / better and how much is due to increased exercise. I know thats a combination of both will yield bettter results, but would be interested to hear about your routine.


----------



## Vickie

I don't workout really. I try to do more walking and chase Hannah all day plus the house cleaning etc. but I don't have a work out program. Really should but by the time she's in bed I'm ready to veg out for a few hours


----------



## RainbowMum

I don't work out at all, like most of you I just run around after two kids and we're always on the go and walk everywhere. 

I might start going to an Aqua fit class soon, so that would be once a week...maybe that helps me kickstart my weight loss again.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

breakfast is most important meal of the day.

missing it could cause a mini binge in the day.

as for exercise i did do loads & loved it. Can't wait till i can get back on it. I did exercise bike, cross trainer & circuit training could really see the benefits from it. Esp on my arms where i had bingo wings. I need to exercise to tone otherwise id just sag, lol.
at the moment i don't have time as got too much going on ive sold my wii waiting for kinect piece to go on xbox.


----------



## RainbowMum

I realised that I really need to stop eating the same things all the time...my body must get tired of having porridge for breakfast and soup for lunch all the time ;)

tracking:
porridge with raisins and pumpkin[4.5]
1/4 of a bagel[1]
cracker[0.5]
1 slice of pumpkin bread with margarine[3.5]
hummus and veg[2.5]
=11

having a ww yogurt later[1]
dinner will be pasta with spinach and boursin cheese[6]
=18 total leaving me with a few to save and a couple more to 'eat'


----------



## TTC LADY

Is it just me or do you find yourself eating your LO left overs ?. Riya has lunch and dinner at seperate times to DH and I, and rarely finishes it all, so I often finish off last few spoons, as I hate being wasteful.


----------



## tiggertea

Abbie eats at the same time as us so I don't hun, but i'm sure there are others who have the same problem.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anything left on amber plate goes straight in the bin otherwise i will eat it lol
OH on other hand if hes in will eat it :)


----------



## CLH_X3

DAY 1!

So far I have had 4.5 points all day...

WW SOUP - 1P
CEREAL BAR - 1.5P
MILK - 1P
YOGURT - 0.5P
6 GRAPES - 0.5P

Hmmm Home to tea soon! .. which will be 6.5 points I think

also does anyone know what this works out as ?

I got 4p ... but i think iv done it wrong!

https://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/7/xpi60834287.htm


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's lunches are generally things I don't want to eat so no problems there (usually :lol:) and she eats with us for dinner, sometimes DH finishes her plate if she doesn't want it or we bin it. I hate wasting food as well but with a toddler it seems to happen more often than not :dohh:


----------



## RainbowMum

CLH_X3 said:


> also does anyone know what this works out as ?
> 
> I got 4p ... but i think iv done it wrong!
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/7/xpi60834287.htm

I use an online calculator and have it as 3 points. Do you have the cardboard calculator from the meetings?

I've had that sushi before, it's quite nice. I do prefer the veg sushi from M&S, Boots do a nice snack pack sushi with edamame beans as well for 2.5 points.

Please make sure to eat all your points, it's easy to go a bit overboard on your first couple of days and only eat super low points food and then end up with another 10 to eat at the end of the day. 
***********

So far I've had 19 points today and I'm still a bit hungry. Might have an apple and see how I feel after that.
The girl I look after has been sick with vomiting yesterday and today, you'd think cleaning up after her would put me off my food, but annoyingly it hasn't ;-)


----------



## Baby France

TTC LADY said:


> Is it just me or do you find yourself eating your LO left overs ?. Riya has lunch and dinner at seperate times to DH and I, and rarely finishes it all, so I often finish off last few spoons, as I hate being wasteful.

We talked about this last week at our meeting. They're so many people that do it - some of the people at our class said that as soon as they know their LO is finished - they'll pour washing up liquid on it, spoiling it so they don't do it!

Maybe an idea? :shrug:


----------



## holl1109

:wave: hey everyone i lost a grand total of 1 pound this week!!! ive been excersing to so any slower and ill start putting on i think. just dont know how to speed it up a notch xx


----------



## Vickie

if you are exercising a lot you could be building muscle mass which weighs more than fat?

well done on your loss! 1 pound is great :)


----------



## tiggertea

CLH_X3 - according to the chart in my file your sushi was 3.5pts. Will double check with the ww calculator later


----------



## Eoz

my weigh in tonight.I'm dreading it ha ha

I really want some scales and a points calculator does anyone find them good?


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks tiggertea...

Eoz - I bought a new set of scales as well yesterday to help me, and at the moment my leader isnt selling the cals as the WW diet is actually changing, there going to be working points out different

I had 20 points yesterday and felt like I ate all day! 

1.5 points to far today


----------



## Eoz

oooooo how will the do that i wonder? Thank you

Are the scales good?


----------



## CLH_X3

I THINK and dont hold me to this its all changing to something called pro points... 

I think all your fruit and veg is going to be free and stuff like choco and crisp are going up in points ... 

I asked me leader as I read about it on the net and she asked me how I knew and I said the net, I also think its changing over in november or jan... the leaders are not supposed to be telling ppl tho so she just kind of nodded and said well the info was going to be out there eventually ...

I look for the link I been reading stuff on 

and the scales aint to bad :D

xx


----------



## CLH_X3

https://lowfatpie.wordpress.com/2010/01/10/ww-propoints-learning-to-embrace-changes/ 

One link on someones take of it changing ...

heres a thread with lots of info on as well...

https://www.minimins.com/weight-watchers/163783-weightwatchers-changing.html

Im not saying this is 100% True, but by the looks of it its going to change!

I might just stick to the old way!


----------



## CLH_X3

also on the uk ww site you cant get any books on there or a cal and you could a few days ago! 

alot of there stuff is on sale to because its changing so all your old books are going to incorrect ... 

:wacko:


----------



## tiggertea

I love my calculator lol.
To be honest, if it changes, I might just stick to the current plan anyway. It works for me (if I stick to it!!) so don't see the point in changing. Might be a good time to start following it at home then too.... save £6 a week now Christmas is fast approaching!!


----------



## tiggertea

judging by what those sites say, WW is going to be much more like slimming world :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone know points on asda small white buns (come in packs of 24)


----------



## tiggertea

do u have cals and sat fat?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

they have no info on them


----------



## hope&faith09

hey everyone. Hope you are all ok. 

I have struggled this week with a rare night out - lots of alchol and today I am still over my weight limit for the week so i'm feeling awful about it, know im going to get weighed tonight and im going to go up. if i stay the same i would be over the moon but i cant see it happening. 

Its also getting to that time of the month so im feeling bloated and hormonal anyway.

How is everyone getting on. 

x x x


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your WI tonight Eoz :)

:hugs: Hope&faith. Doing well here :)

I hope that the plan doesn't change here :( I rather like it as it is right now and don't think I want to change it (it's working why change it?)


----------



## Eoz

tiggertea said:


> judging by what those sites say, WW is going to be much more like slimming world :(

then i'll be quitting as i hate sw x


----------



## Eoz

oo i could get a calculator cheap on the ww shop site but is it worth it?

edit .. just spoke to the online shop and a new calculator is coming out at end of yr.Hmm do i wait or do i buy a deluxe pack at half price x


----------



## Baby France

I bought a deluxe pack *Eoz* which has an eating out guide and a book that tells you points for everything. I love my calculator too! Good luck tonight!!

*MTA* my book says 2 points for a burger bun :shrug:

*Hope* Good luck!

I really hope they don't change the plan, I'm enjoying it the way it is too...think its wrong too the I've just bought a pack though without anyone saying its going to change. I think I'll do it from home and stop paying monthly too. 

Hope everyone is ok?!


----------



## Vickie

I'm wondering if it will be like an additional option? I know when I signed up online I had two options, the momentum plan and the simply filling plan. Maybe they are just going to add another plan so you have more options to chose what works best for you?


----------



## TTC LADY

What is the calculator. I don't go to meeting over here and am subscribed to the WW online service.

Is the calculator, just a points calculator which they also have online. ie you enter cal, sat fat in 100g and it works out points based on the portion size you enter ?, or is it something else ?


----------



## TTC LADY

Are you all tracking measurements aswell ?. I want to lose 2 dress sizes, which will get me back to size 8 (pre pregnancy) and enable me to wear my work suits again.


----------



## Eoz

Baby France said:


> I bought a deluxe pack *Eoz* which has an eating out guide and a book that tells you points for everything. I love my calculator too! Good luck tonight!!
> 
> *MTA* my book says 2 points for a burger bun :shrug:
> 
> *Hope* Good luck!
> 
> I really hope they don't change the plan, I'm enjoying it the way it is too...think its wrong too the I've just bought a pack though without anyone saying its going to change. I think I'll do it from home and stop paying monthly too.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?!

I think i'll get it and do as you do follow it at home and chat to you girls on here for support x


----------



## Eoz

TTC LADY said:


> What is the calculator. I don't go to meeting over here and am subscribed to the WW online service.
> 
> Is the calculator, just a points calculator which they also have online. ie you enter cal, sat fat in 100g and it works out points based on the portion size you enter ?, or is it something else ?

the very same but i guess handy if you are out and shopping x


----------



## Vickie

I measure when I can remember :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Baby France said:


> I bought a deluxe pack *Eoz* which has an eating out guide and a book that tells you points for everything. I love my calculator too! Good luck tonight!!
> 
> *MTA* my book says 2 points for a burger bun :shrug:
> 
> *Hope* Good luck!
> 
> I really hope they don't change the plan, I'm enjoying it the way it is too...think its wrong too the I've just bought a pack though without anyone saying its going to change. I think I'll do it from home and stop paying monthly too.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?!

thanks, that have a rough size?

as thinking of burger buns ive had there smaller. 

never known food packet not to have the info on.


----------



## Vickie

hmm reading those websites makes it sound more like the momentum plan which I'm following (guess it really is very different over there!) but we only get 35 flex points a week and fruits DO count towards your point total (generally 1 point per 1 cup) and the veg depends (most that I eat are zero points for 1 cup and than slowly go up if you have more than that).


----------



## EternalRose

So today was my first 'official' day on weight watchers. Gone well to be honest, but Im starting to realise why I have been so overweight...I went to Pret a Manger this morning, and my hot chocolate was 8 points according to the recipe builder on the WW site. (I do my weight watchers online), I get 26 points a day, so I was a bit gutted because if I had a croissant from there it would have been a total of 15 points just for a hot chocolate and croissant. Yikes!!!! :wacko: So, just had the hot chocolate, and now I am about to have a jacket potato with fillings for tea with a low fat yoghurt for dessert. So I guess I am still under my points, I think I will go on the WW site and total up my points for the day. How has everyone else done? What is everyone elses goals?..I want to lose another 45lbs at least. I have lost 69lbs, which was all pregnancy weight, :blush: but I was about 3 stone over what I wanted to be before I got pregnant anyway. Will give myself till next year June, Im in no rush.


----------



## Baby France

*MTA* from looking at what it says the majority of bread rolls/buns etc... are 2 points. There are about 3/4 different types and all are 2 points so I just put it down as 2!

*Vickie* It does sound quite different! Most veg is completely free and doesn't matter how much you have of it. Although there are some eg. peas and parsnips that are pointed per tbsp or veg itself. I don't get any flex points at all - only 'extra' points I get come from any exercise I do. If I want a treat I have to save points from other days.

It will be quite interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Vickie

peas and corn are the two that I know of here that are pointed (because of the starches in them I think?) The leafy green veggies are 0 for 1 cup and than it varies from there (I generally eat green beans, broccoli, zucchini, lettuce etc. and all of those are 0 for 1 cup). It will certainly be interesting to see if it's like here or a completely different version

Glad you had a good first day ER! I know that when I first started and had to measure out my foods I was shocked at how much I was overeating without even realizing it! And foods that I thought were "okay" were really really bad for me!

I started with 106 to lose :blush: I think I have 34 left to lose now?


----------



## Baby France

*EternalRose* 69lbs is fantastic!! I needed to lose 51lbs and have 38.5lbs left, I'm aiming for around 1/2lbs a week which will be just in time for a hol in Feb. TBH though I'm in no rush either, as long as I shift the majority of it!


----------



## Eoz

Well i'm back and i have news ha ha.They are changing things about xmas time and i was told the points calculators will change and no point me buying the half price one grrrrrr

Well I have lost 2lb so i'm pleased at least x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Eoz!! :happydance:

and what you've lost so far is amazing ER :)


----------



## RainbowMum

I had around 50lbs to lose and still have 10lbs left I think...I'm weighing in tomorrow, been good so should be fine

I had another good day

porridge[2.5]
apple and crisps[1]
crackers[1]
2 slices of pumpkin bread[7]
chocolate bar[2] *I could feel my blood sugar was low when we were out as I had been running around all day, so grabbed the closest thing in the shop*
pasta[6]
yogurt[1]
=20.5
might have another piece of fruit or something but don't like having salty things the night before my weigh-in so popcorn is off limits tonight


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow :)


----------



## EternalRose

Well done on your weight loss Eoz,

Thanks everyone, I had about the same amount as you Vickie, its been hard work but definately worth it. I have been every size from a size 6 to a size 20. I like weight watchers because I can tell I will learn a lot about healthy eating e.t.c and its definately easy to follow. Could someone explain how this saving points thing works. So lets say, I want to go out on a Friday and have something 'naughty' to eat. Do I just eat lets say 20 points a day ( im normally allowed 26) and then by the friday I would have saved up 5 extra points?


----------



## Eoz

RainbowMum said:


> I had around 50lbs to lose and still have 10lbs left I think...I'm weighing in tomorrow, been good so should be fine
> 
> I had another good day
> 
> porridge[2.5]
> apple and crisps[1]
> crackers[1]
> 2 slices of pumpkin bread[7]
> chocolate bar[2] *I could feel my blood sugar was low when we were out as I had been running around all day, so grabbed the closest thing in the shop*
> pasta[6]
> yogurt[1]
> =20.5
> might have another piece of fruit or something but don't like having salty things the night before my weigh-in so popcorn is off limits tonight

Good luck and well done x

Question peeps! Do you eat before a weigh in and what do you wear?I ask as most ladies go wearing leggings and light weight tops and I heard tonight no one eats before going.I eat and wear jeans but i do walk the 1.5 mile there n back to justify the meal.

Does anyone else plan the day ahead.I have just bought a tracker so im hoping this will help me more x


----------



## chickenchaser

Hello Ladies, wondering if I could join you. My name is Sarah and I'm 34 and currently WTT. I need to loose at least 56lb before we TTC to help my fertility so I joined WW on Monday and was just looking for a bit of extra support. It looks like you have all done really well on here so hoping that it will rub off on me.


----------



## Vickie

mine is different since I do it all at home, but the night before I eat as normal and try to make sure I meet all of my points. I wouldn't skip eating altogether for the day as to me that would give you a false weight? if that makes sense

oh and I weigh in in my skivvies first thing in the morning :blush: :rofl:

:hi: Welcome chickenchaser!


----------



## RainbowMum

I also weigh naked first thing in the morning every Thursday ;-)

When I used to go to meetings my weigh-in was at 6:30 pm, I'd have lunch as normal, a light snack and then not much to drink after 5:30. Dinner after the meetings.
I always wore the same clothes(similar) as I did on my first weigh-in.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi All -

Well I went to my weigh in and another 3.5lbs off - very confused as I was certain I would put on this week as I ate an average of one point over per day! That puts me at a total loss of 11lbs so far. only 1lb to go until I reach my 5% fingers crossed to reach it next week! 

Very happy with that. 

On the question about eating before weigh in - I eat as normal during the day but dont have my main meal until after the meeting!


----------



## tiggertea

wd on losses!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope&faith!!! 

maybe you were active enough that the 1 point extra didn't do any harm?


----------



## RainbowMum

sometimes going over by 1 point a day is just what your body needs to wake up again, kinda like a cheat day.

I lost 1lb this week which I'm happy with considering I spent the weekend eating cheese paninins and popcorn ;-)
Brings my total back to 41lbs and it means I lost 8.6lbs in the last 4 weeks :)


----------



## tiggertea

well done RM!


----------



## CLH_X3

Wow, great weight lose hope&faith09 :thumbup:

RainbowMum - Great weight lose :thumbup:

chickenchaser - I joined monday as well :winkwink:

When I weigh, this is what i will be doing. Stop drinking about 2.30, and il have a light lunch like soup and thats it. Il have my main meal after and I will be wearing my either my work clothes, or leggings and a top :flower:


----------



## EternalRose

EternalRose said:


> Could someone explain how this saving points thing works. So lets say, I want to go out on a Friday and have something 'naughty' to eat. Do I just eat lets say 20 points a day ( im normally allowed 26) and then by the friday I would have saved up 5 extra points?

Im not sure if people missed this, but does anyone know if this is right? xx


----------



## tiggertea

You can save points, up to a maximum of 4 per day, but these must be used within your 1 week cycle.
Example 1:
Weigh in on Thurs.
Big night Saturday - over-use points by 7.
You can save up to 4 points per day *TIL THURSDAY* to cover/ over-compensate for extra points used.

Example 2:
Weigh in on MON.
You know you'll have a Big night Saturday - over-use points by 7.
You can save up to 4 points per day *TIL SUNDAY* to cover/ over-compensate for extra points used. (i.e. you can save points before the event)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

incase wonder where ive gone, im totally fed up with stuff at the moment so im not taking part.

good luck with hitting those xmas goals :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Sorry MTA :( Hope you get everything sorted that needs sorting and are back soon :)

Tracking for the day:
1 slice of toast with peanutbutter[2.5]
green smoothie*[2.5]
crackers[1.5]
sushi[3.5]
soup[0]
=10


*made with 1 banana, 1 kiwi, spinach and water. actually tasted really nice.


----------



## TTC LADY

Tracking for the day.........

Bowl of oats so simple porridge
1 banana 
3 plums
2 ryvita crackers 
1 slice of cheese 
1 cup of soup - chicken broth type thingy, not creamy

dinner
Jacket potato with tuna & zero point salad

Also I drink about 5 cups of tea with 1 sweetner (within my milk allowance) and not so much water, could this hinder any weightloss ?


----------



## CLH_X3

Points so far today ..

WW BISCUITS - 1.5
YOGURT - 0.5
SUSHI - 2
FRENCH FRIES CRISP - 1.5
SLIM A SOUP - 1

6.5 SO FAR ... 

RainbowMum - Did you buy your sushi or make it yourself? If you bought it what one was it? thanks


----------



## CLH_X3

TTC LADY said:


> Tracking for the day.........
> 
> Bowl of oats so simple porridge
> 1 banana
> 3 plums
> 2 ryvita crackers
> 1 slice of cheese
> 1 cup of soup - chicken broth type thingy, not creamy
> 
> dinner
> Jacket potato with tuna & zero point salad
> 
> Also I drink about 5 cups of tea with 1 sweetner (within my milk allowance) and not so much water, could this hinder any weightloss ?

I drink 3 cups a day, weekdays only. I was wondering the same thing ..


----------



## Eoz

ive had 

porridge with 300ml milk
tuna sandwich with watercress
home made turkey chow mein
1 ww cake bar

2 x glasses coke
4 coffees


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss RM! :happydance:

:hugs: MTA Hope you're okay

ER I'm not sure because the points work so differently here, but I think tiggertea gave you some good advice

and I have no idea on the tea either, I tend to stick with just water :lol:


----------



## TTC LADY

does anyone have point for a bakery brought fresh croissant ?

Also, may be silly question, but is it ok to do WW when you are pregnant ?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey everyone - well done on losses. 

Tracking for today- 
1 slice of toast - 2.5
A two egg cheese omlette - 7?
A WW chocolate bar - 1.5 

Lots of cups of tea with a dash of skimmed milk. 

No idea what to have for dinner as Im not feeling too good so not too much! 

Im off to the wedding show tomorrow and finally sending out my save the date cards very excited but not looking forward to taking a 5 month old around a busy show! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## RainbowMum

CLH_X3 said:


> RainbowMum - Did you buy your sushi or make it yourself? If you bought it what one was it? thanks

Oh I wouldn't have time to make my own, I buy it...I usually get the M&S ones, I really like the veggie sushi but it's £2.50 so I only have it every once in a while. 
I had a 'snack' pack from Boots the other day, ha 2 veggie rolls, 2 tuna rolls and some edamame beans. It counted as the snack option in their meal deal even though it was £1.35 :)
I've also had Tesco veg and chicken sushi, which is ok.

***********

Sometimes I feel that when I drink loads of diet sodas I don't lose or feel more bloated, so now I try and limit myself to a glass a day. I've been drinking loads and loads of herbal tea this week.

***********

TTCLady, no you have to stop WW when you fall pregnant. 

***********
Continuing my tracking:
toast and green smoothie[5]
crackers[1.5]
soup and sushi[3.5]
biscuit[1]
'innocent' veg pot plus added a bit more rice[5.5]
=16.5 only so far, so still have some points to eat :)


----------



## Hannah

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just wondering if I can join you? I joined WW yesterday and went to my first meeting. I had a bit of shock when I got on the scales so am really glad that I bit the bullet and went along! 

I have 2st 3lbs to lose and am really looking forward to getting rid of it! WW does seem like a healthy and relatively easy to follow way to do it. Some of you ladies have AMAZING results!

I have just done the first day but am a bit confused already! The points values when I did some tracking online seemed to be much lower than the points in the booklet I was given yesterday, can anyone tell me which one I am meant to follow? I have followed the one in my book today cos I really don't want to over eat! :nope:


----------



## RainbowMum

Does anyone have a WW calculator and can work out the points for me? It's 234kcal and 4.3g sat fat. The online calculator I have been using comes up with 4 points but I read on a forum it has 6 points[entry from 2 years ago] so now i'm paranoid all points are wrong here :(


----------



## tiggertea

Hannah - what are you using to track online hun? if it's not weightwatchers official site, then i'd say follow your books.


----------



## tiggertea

gimme 2 secs RM and i'll get my calc from the kitchen :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

4.5points RM


----------



## Hannah

tiggertea said:


> Hannah - what are you using to track online hun? if it's not weightwatchers official site, then i'd say follow your books.

Thanks, it was esource on WW but tbh I am probably doing something wrong, I think I'll stick to the books and the calculator.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Hannah and good luck!

I think you have to stop WW as well when you are pregnant, from what I've read at least


----------



## RainbowMum

tiggertea said:


> 4.5points RM

that's so weird :( 

I always use this site:
https://www.wilfscorner.co.uk/ww/index.php
so basically have been underpointing stuff the entire time I guess, though I did calculate 5.5 points for the veg pot which is 4.5 for the veg/sauce and 1 for an extra spoon of rice
if they didn't change the points soon I'd get a calculator


----------



## hope&faith09

I think you do have to stop when your pregnant.

My little girl has just rolled over for the first time she is so pleased with herself she then rolled back and then did it again! sorry just so excitied! 

MMM just decided on the last piece of lasangne for dinner whilst browising the internet, going to the wedding show tomorrow and cant wait!


----------



## tiggertea

I wonder how long that site has been operational.... maybe if it's a really long-term user, they are pointing by the older system? (since ww changed a few years back too)
Dunno hun :(


----------



## Baby France

Well done on losses!!

*MTA* :hugs: hope you're ok!!

AFM I lost another 2.5lbs tonight :happydance: Meaning I've lost 15lbs with WW and more than *Two* stone since having my LO!

Only another 2 and a half stone to go!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on your loss baby france! I really cant wait until I can say I have lsot that much weight!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss BF! :happydance:


----------



## Baby France

Thank you! I measured myself before starting and measured myself tonight and I've lost 4inches from my stomach and hips!!


----------



## Louby

Would any of you US WeightWatchers ladies be intrested in doing a swap for weightwatchers branded items?

Ive just seen some fabulous candy bars that i NEED but they want $45 for shipping :(

xxx :flower:


----------



## Vickie

what candy bars? I can have a look for them here when we go shopping next week but I find we don't get nearly as many WW products as in the States :(


----------



## Louby

Vickie said:


> what candy bars? I can have a look for them here when we go shopping next week but I find we don't get nearly as many WW products as in the States :(

They are made by whitman's and come in lots of flavours, I dont really mind which flavour.

Thanks I really appreciate it.

xxx :flower:


----------



## Vickie

do you have a website link??


----------



## Louby

https://www.russellstover.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=7

xxx


----------



## Vickie

those chocolates look amazing!

I will have a look around for them :)


----------



## TTC LADY

Week 2 on WW and I Had a sneaky weigh in this morning (true day is Sunday morning) and I have lost 1.1 lb this week, Not great, given I didn't lose anything last week, but least it a LOSS and not a gain.

As they say its a marathon, not a sprint !


----------



## CLH_X3

TTC LADY said:


> Week 2 on WW and I Had a sneaky weigh in this morning (true day is Sunday morning) and I have lost 1.1 lb this week, Not great, given I didn't lose anything last week, but least it a LOSS and not a gain.
> 
> As they say its a marathon, not a sprint !

1lb is better *off* then on!!! go you!! .. 

**

those chocolates look YUM, but did i read right, *1 point per peice?!* Yikkess! .. I could eat all my points in one sitting if i wanted with them!! LMAO .. 

Im at work and im so bored today!! .. 

so today ...

Bran Flakes - 1.5 points
Milk - 1
WW Bar - 1.5
Soup - 1.5 
Yogurt - 0.5

= 6 points until I get home tonight. 

I only had 16 points yesterday saved some for tonight. 
Once Iv ate my full and its near bed time, I dont like using my points for no reason if Im not hungry and dont want them... Iv decided I want more sushi for tea tonight so thats what im going to use my points on :winkwink:

Im also going to my nan and grandads 50th wedding anniverairy suprise party tonight so I need a few points for a couple drinks. IM NOT EATING ANY BUFFETT FOOD THOUGH!!!!


----------



## Vickie

^points differ here so not sure what the true point value for UK would be? :shrug:

A loss of any kind is great! :) and you still have a couple of days so you just never know ;)


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi ladies , cant get online at moment, so can someone pls tell me the points value for a can of diet coke - not drank it in ages, and I really fancy some.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vickie

here diet sodas aren't any points, not sure if it's the same there?


----------



## Eoz

diet drinks are free hun xx


----------



## TTC LADY

for the first time since starting WW we are having pasta tonight. a large bowl = 60gms and is 2 points if I recall correctly. 
When I weighed it on scales, its hardly anything, pre WW I would have eaten 3 times that amount.

Just make me think how critical weighing stuff out and portion control is

Pointless post , just thought I'd share my thoughts whilst pasta is cooking.

Have a successful weekend of weight loss ladies


----------



## Eoz

i just had pasta forgot to weigh it oooops i had a huge bowlful! some pastas are lower in calories though ie the farefalle (bows)


----------



## Vickie

Yeah it's insane how different the portions are to what you *think* they should be. It took me a long time to get used to. But I was making biscuits today (family get together tomorrow--it's Thanksgiving weekend here) and the recipe said I'd get 24 out of the double batch and I ended up with more like 36 :haha: :rofl: So I think I'm starting to just naturally portion out smaller now :D

and my kid broke my kitchen scales :roll: so going to have to buy some new ones on payday!


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies! 

How is everyone? I had a brill day at the wedding show feel like I walked miles tho! Have possibly found the bridesmaid dresses, cake, photographer and flowers so was definately productive! 

Points today - 

1 slice of toast - 2

An Omlette - 4.5
Muller Light Yoghurt - 1.5
1/2 a go ahead bar - 1.5

Which left me with 15.5 for dinner ... 

So we have treated ourselves we had - 

WW Garlic dough balls to start - 2
A Ww pizza and a small portion of light pasta for main - 7
A WW Lemon Sponge pudding for desert with some WW Cream! - 4

Leaving me 1 point for a hot chocolate when I go to bed ... today has been a yummy eating day!


----------



## RainbowMum

TTC LADY said:


> for the first time since starting WW we are having pasta tonight. a large bowl = 60gms and is 2 points if I recall correctly.
> When I weighed it on scales, its hardly anything, pre WW I would have eaten 3 times that amount.

I always thought that you get 20g of rice or pasta for 1 point, so 60g should be 3 points. But I haven't checked the booklets in a while

I usually weigh out 80g of pasta, which still is not a huge portion but fills me up enough.

I didn't stay within my points today but guess I could call it my cheat day:

green smoothie[3]
noodles[10?] noodles with prawns in sauce, the only noodles on the menu that didn't have 'fried' or 'coconut' in the description
juice[2.5]
popcorn[4]
burger and rice[9]
granola bar[1]
=29.5 but it's just a guess really


----------



## Louby

Hi girls

I know its a bit early but thought id just ask!

What are you all planning to do over christmas? stay with the weightwatchers, or give yourself some time off?

xxx


----------



## Vickie

not sure what I'm going to do over Christmas yet tbh. I'll probably be lax Christmas day and possibly Christmas Eve. :) Not sure about the rest

.5 loss for me today :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Well done Vickie, you seem to lose every week, you must have better willpower than me ;-)

I'm not sure what I'm doing over Christmas, I'm going home to visit my family so food will not be in my control whatsoever, but I don't really want to take too much time 'off'


----------



## CLH_X3

well done on your lose, 

Iv had 13.5 points today so far ...

9.5 to go ..

Im having a chicken chow main tonight and thats it... so thats 7.5 = 21 :)

I get 23 a day ...

Iv also had a few spar points over the week so i dont think it will hurt, weigh in mon, I will be totally good sunday and mon ...

Oh and xmas?
Il just have xmas day off thats it, thats it and maybe a couple extra treats but it will be within my points


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey - over christmas not sure what I will do but to be honest I dont normally eat that much more than I would anyway ... fingrs crossed I will at least stay the same weight over the christmas period and not put anything on! 

Vickie well done on your loss! 

I don't seem to have eaten a lot today but have used up loads of points already - we were at the shops at lunch time and me and OH shared a cheese toastie and a slice of chocolate tiffin lots of points I think but was really yummy. Supposed to have curry tonight but not sure if we will have a change of plan to make sure we stick within points! 

How is everyone getting on today?


----------



## Louby

My first weigh in is monday..Im strangely excited haha!

I think im going to have christmas day and boxing day off, then new years day!

xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

I lost 1lb on weigh in 2 on Tuesday, so thats 7lb in 2 weeks. I need to start excercising more.

Today i've had

Brekky
2 slices toast-WW bread {1}
WW beans {2}

Lunch
Roast ham salad 
Ham {5}
Salad {0}

Tea
WW Basil & tomato chicken {4}

Snack
WW chicken soup {1.5}
Latte {2}

What excercise do you ladies do? I'm gonna start swimming at night after LO has gone to bed, and walking/swimming at the weekend.

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi purple daisy ... my exercise i walk with lo in pushchair, swim and have just joined a zumba class very exciting! 

well done on your loss your doing really well.


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi ladies.
I'm hoping to at my target weight by xmas, as thats when we go back to UK and visit both families, so i want to look fab.

So i doubt i'll be splurging on food, as i dont want to undo all good work done over next 3 months.


----------



## TTC LADY

so official WI this morning, and ive lost 0.7kg /1.5 lbs this week. 

Yipee !!!, so its been worth it.

Need to start to include a exercise rouutine to accelerate weight loss.


----------



## Vickie

7 pounds in 2 weeks is amazing! :happydance: Well done :)


----------



## Vickie

RainbowMum said:


> Well done Vickie, you seem to lose every week, you must have better willpower than me ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing over Christmas, I'm going home to visit my family so food will not be in my control whatsoever, but I don't really want to take too much time 'off'

there were a couple of times I STS ;)


----------



## Hannah

WD on losses! I am quite nervous about Wednesday, my first weigh in as I still seem to be eating loads! I do weigh my food etc but It just seems like I have a lot to eat still.


----------



## chickenchaser

My first weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Hannah

How are you feeling about it chickenchaser? Are you nervous?


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh ins :)


----------



## zowiey

Hi, 

I just wondered if I could join you ladies?

I'm Zoe, I joined WW In Jan of this year, but wasn't really doing it properly and only lost 7lbs in 17 weeks :blush: but I pulled my finger out and have lost 21lbs since the June, I still have 4 stone left to loose, but am aiming more to get my BMI below 30 so we can get our referral for the fertility treatment we need!

I desperately need to loose 20lbs before christmas, so really need to keep to my points and exercise more often!

Can't wait to get to know you all! And loose the pounds!!

xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Zoe and good luck!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi Zoe ... good luck on your weight watchers journey. 

Hope everyones weigh ins are positive this week, I still feel like i'm eating loads some days, have over eaten by a point today but have saved 7 so far this week so i'm not feeling bad about it! 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## Baby France

Hi everyone!!

Hope you've all had a fab weekend. Well done on all the losses!

I won't get weighed this week as I'm off on my jollies - determined to stick to it (as much as possible) and both of the families going with us the mums are doing WW too...think it shows that its a lifestyle change really. 

I'm taking my WW bread and laughing cow light (means breakfast will only be 1.5 points) that'll leave me 18.5 points more than enough for rest of day!

See you soon x


----------



## Vickie

Hope you have a good time BF!! :D

doing well here, it's Thanksgiving weekend and I went over on my points yesterday and will likely go over again tomorrow but will stay on track the rest of the week :D


----------



## tiggertea

meant to say yesterday - 2lb ON this week. crap! I wasn't even THAT bad! :sad2:
although, the reason may have made itself known this morning - blinkin' water retention.... :witch: showed up a week earlier than expected! :grr:


----------



## hope&faith09

Just a quick question from me ... does :witch: make a big difference to your weight? Just wondering as I am due on this week and want to prepare myself! 

Off out to Rhythum Time, lunch with the girls and then back home to meet a photographer and go and see some possible wedding cars so a fairly busy day. 

I know I have a WW pie at 5.5 points for dinner and used 3 for breakfast so leaves me with 16.5 for lunch, sure I can find something on the menu for that ... might just go for a jacket potato.


----------



## tiggertea

h&f - it all depends on yourself really. i retain alot of fluid, even just generally, and find around :witch: time it can make me sts or even gain. not good when i find it so hard to shift the lbs at the best of times!!


----------



## CLH_X3

well i got to weigh tonight, yikes.

i weighed yesterday though at home, it said i lost 5lbs... which is ok

i went a couple points over on the weekend though but i had points saved from the week :winkwink:

for me, WW seems really easy to do, if it is indeed still 5lbs tonight, i hope for 3 next week!!

AIM HIGH!! lol ..

Oh and AF arrived a couple days ago as well! grrr for my first weigh in, THANKS! ..


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiggertea, hopefully it will be shifted by next week!

I find that on weeks I'm due on I still lose but not as much and than tend to lose more the next week :)

Five pounds is amazing well done! :) Just remember not to get down when it starts to even out to 1-2 pounds a week, as that's what it's supposed to do :)

Good luck with your weigh in tonight CLH! :D


----------



## TTC LADY

I don't get it. I religiously follow WW, including weighing all portions, stick to my daily points and still only lose 1.5 lbs in first week, whereas others are dropping 5+ lbs.

Where am I going wrong ?

We are off on vacation to Dubai over xmas and I want to look great in my bikini, so desperate to lose 14lbs, by that time.


----------



## Vickie

It could be that you have less water to lose. generally the higher numbers in the first few weeks are mostly from shedding water weight


----------



## tiggertea

1.5lb is a really healthy rate to lose as well TTC.... even in the first week.
it could also be something as simple as it not having been SUCH a huge change in eating habit. Our ww leader told us @ week 1 that sometimes, if you already eat quite healthily, but just need to contol portions it can come off slower than someone who ate fried food all the time, or lots of choc etc. (NOT that i'm saying that's what those with larger losses did! :dohh: could really dig a hole here couldn't i?! :lol:)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi All, First weigh in 5.5lb really pleased.


----------



## tiggertea

well done! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

I'll readily admit my diet pre-WW was atrocious :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

chickenchaser said:


> Hi All, First weigh in 5.5lb really pleased.

well done :yipee:


----------



## hope&faith09

I had a big loss first week but I think thats just because I shocked my body so much like tiggertea said ... I was so unheatlhy before mt body just seems to be chucking away the excess weight but hoping for a 1-2lb loss this week, really hope I hit my 5 % goal this week i'm only a 1lb off but havent had the best week!

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks guys I must admit it has really made me think about what I'm putting in my mouth and I'm feeling so much more confident about TTC next year now I'm doing something about my extra weight.


----------



## hope&faith09

well done!!!


----------



## Eoz

Hey laides.I have had an ok week.Hit the chox fudge cake on Sat as a friend came over but i have been in pain with my tummy so barely ate all weekend.

I have had soup and bread today nowt else so i'm guessing i have lost this week.

Off topic but all 3 of my kids have chicken pox and my poor pussy cat is in the vet very poorly x


----------



## zowiey

TTC LADY said:


> I don't get it. I religiously follow WW, including weighing all portions, stick to my daily points and still only lose 1.5 lbs in first week, whereas others are dropping 5+ lbs.
> 
> Where am I going wrong ?
> 
> We are off on vacation to Dubai over xmas and I want to look great in my bikini, so desperate to lose 14lbs, by that time.

I lost 1 1/2lbs in my first week, but in my second I lost 4 1/2lbs. So stick with it, it will be worth it!

xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Eoz, hope your kids feel better soon :(


----------



## Hannah

Well Done on your loss CC!

Hope you and your children feel better soon Eoz.


----------



## CLH_X3

I lost 4.5lbs in my weigh in, which is ok, could of been better i think but it is my TOTM...unfortunatly!!!


----------



## Hannah

Well done CLH! That's a great loss.


----------



## Vickie

CLH_X3 said:


> I lost 4.5lbs in my weigh in, which is ok, could of been better i think but it is my TOTM...unfortunatly!!!

that's an amazing loss! :D well done :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... im trying to get back in to ww.. i left for a ages and i put on all my weight on im sure.. :( but its cuz i moved and now im trying to get courage to go to my new ww class in a few hours :) would be great if i was able to chat with you ladies about it..hope its ok to come back in here :)

i feel so nervous about going back and just hope my weight isnt too high..


----------



## CLH_X3

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies... im trying to get back in to ww.. i left for a ages and i put on all my weight on im sure.. :( but its cuz i moved and now im trying to get courage to go to my new ww class in a few hours :) would be great if i was able to chat with you ladies about it..hope its ok to come back in here :)
> 
> i feel so nervous about going back and just hope my weight isnt too high..

awh dont be nervouse, chat to me if you like ? :) lol 


And thanks ladies!! just got to keep going now i always crumble on week 2 or 3 so if i get past 3 it be an acheivment! x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :) im just worried ill make a fool of my self when i go lol ive not been to this one before so im not sure what there way is.. hopefully she will tell im new lol
im trying to hold off eating before i go lol

well done on the loss by the way :)


----------



## Louby

5lbs lost in my first week

40 to go 

xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done Louby that's great! :D


----------



## tiggertea

some fantastic losses for everyone this week! well done!


----------



## Hannah

babyhopes, it can't be as bad as the meeting I went to, everyone was about 70, and moaning cos they 'don't like brown bread', and how they couldn't see cos they had left their glasses at home or couldn't hear. :haha: That said, they were all very nice, I had to take my sister with me as I was so nervous, but it was ok. 

Well done on your loss Louby! :happydance: Amazing.


----------



## sunbeam

hi can i join u all :flower: i started ww 2 weeks ago.. 1st week i lost 4lb, 2nd week 1 and half...i want to lose about 3 stone ... i hardly went over 16 points last week and im allowed 19 so cant understand why i only lost 1 and half last week.....hope i do better this week.. :hugs: to u all xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hello to the new ladies :wave:

It was my 3rd weigh in today and I lost 4lb :dance: :dance: Sooo chuffed after only losing a 1lb last week. Thats 11lb in 3 weeks!

Well done on everyone elses losses xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome sunbeam! well done on your losses so far!

It's important in WW to eat your daily points so your body doesn't go into starvation mode and start burning muscle instead of fat. Not sure if that would explain your smaller loss the second week? 1.5 pounds is still really good! :)

well done on your loss purpledaisy! :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

sunbeam said:


> hi can i join u all :flower: i started ww 2 weeks ago.. 1st week i lost 4lb, 2nd week 1 and half...i want to lose about 3 stone ... i hardly went over 16 points last week and im allowed 19 so cant understand why i only lost 1 and half last week.....hope i do better this week.. :hugs: to u all xxx


Losses can reduce if you don't use all your points as well. it's very important not to repeatedly use less points than you've been allocated. :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies ...

I have had a very stressful day today and now i'm feeling awful as I am sitting here eating chips for my dinner ... its so late when we both got in we really didnt feel like cooking, weigh in tomorrow I know I'm not going to lose I just feel so down in the dumps. 

A huge congratulations to everyone on their losses!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you :( Even if you do put on because of tonight's dinner I'm sure you'll lose it quickly next week


----------



## CLH_X3

Well done on everyones loses! ... 

hope&faith09 - Your lose it all next week, keep going, you can do this! ...If i can anyone can as i have about 1% will power!! LOL ...

Alot of the people in my meetings are in there 60's, one women I sat next to as i stayed to group was saying how she could only do it for 12 weeks and she sts this week, so being polite as she was makingg convo I asked why and she started talking about how ill she was and thats what the doc said and within 2 years she would be on dialysis for her kidneys, I was like :shy:, Il shut my mouth now! .. 

I had 21 points yesterday (Im allowed 23) And I felt like A pig! LOL...

I had:

WW bar, 1.5
ww soup 2
milk 1 :coffee:
banana 1
Grapes - 1
yogurt .5
crisp 2.5
sushi 3 
2x crumpets - 3
spread - 1
crunchie - 4

= 20.5 ... 20.5 is correct ? I cant seem to add atm!! :growlmad: 

***

Today

Munchie - 1.5
Milk - 1
Slim a soup - 1
Banana - 1
WW Bar - 1.5 

= 6 Points til I get home tonight! ...


----------



## EternalRose

Hi Ladies,

Well I have lost 3lbs. YAY. :happydance:And I have had a few cheat days too. But I have been eating a lot of fruit. Im happy because I only have to lose 2 more lbs to lose what I put back on. So glad I have this support group. Hope your all well xx


----------



## CLH_X3

EternalRose said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I have lost 3lbs. YAY. :happydance:And I have had a few cheat days too. But I have been eating a lot of fruit. Im happy because I only have to lose 2 more lbs to lose what I put back on. So glad I have this support group. Hope your all well xx

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss ER! :yipee:


----------



## tiggertea

:thumbup: well done!


----------



## Eoz

Off to WI wish me luck haha


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done ER. 

Eoz hope your weigh in goes well, 

Im off to get weighed in about 30 mins really not looking forward to it, feeling bloated and horrible - I considered missing it but I know I need to go to keep motivation up!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh-ins!


----------



## RedRose19

Hannah said:


> babyhopes, it can't be as bad as the meeting I went to, everyone was about 70, and moaning cos they 'don't like brown bread', and how they couldn't see cos they had left their glasses at home or couldn't hear. :haha: That said, they were all very nice, I had to take my sister with me as I was so nervous, but it was ok.
> 
> Well done on your loss Louby! :happydance: Amazing.

that sounds funny :haha: i was very confused at my meet but the leader was very nice they have given me 22 points to go on but im on the quick start for 2 weeks which means sticking to 18 points i think ive stuck to it.. i think i might be slightly less than 18 pts. 
im suppose to be going out thursday night drinking.. im not sure what the points are for alcohol


----------



## Eoz

:happydance::happydance: another 2lb gone!


----------



## Vickie

well done Eoz!!! :happydance:


----------



## Eoz

thank you.I was dreading it tonight but hey proves i was being silly.

How are we all x


----------



## Vickie

I had taco bell for lunch :blush: :rofl: not good. I'm not anticipating a loss this week at all!


----------



## hope&faith09

another 2lbs loss taking me to 13lbs in total! 

very happy with that! 

Well done eoz!


----------



## Hannah

Just come back from WI, 5lbs for me this week! :happydance: I was so pleased I almost started crying, lol.

Well done for the other losses!


----------



## Vickie

well done H&F!!! that's great :happydance:

well done Hannah as well!! 5 pounds is amazing! :)


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls im back joining u all as off tomorrow! got my first meeting in the morning im sooo scared of how much weight ive put on since i last went!! im gunna need loadsa support this time because my 21st bday is in less than 4 moths and no way am i going out looking like this!!! x x


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

hey joined today eeeeek
rather nerve racking, weighed 16.13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im not after a unrealistic weight lose i would really like to just be comfy in size 16 clothes.
watch this space xxxx


----------



## Vickie

danniemum2be said:


> hey girls im back joining u all as off tomorrow! got my first meeting in the morning im sooo scared of how much weight ive put on since i last went!! im gunna need loadsa support this time because my 21st bday is in less than 4 moths and no way am i going out looking like this!!! x x

:hi: Welcome back! good luck :hugs:



bumps_a_daisy said:


> hey joined today eeeeek
> rather nerve racking, weighed 16.13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im not after a unrealistic weight lose i would really like to just be comfy in size 16 clothes.
> watch this space xxxx

:hi: Welcome!!


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

has anyone else bought the one month package??? 
which lets you go on line too???
Im finding it hard to get into the site??


----------



## danniemum2be

bumps_a_daisy said:


> hey joined today eeeeek
> rather nerve racking, weighed 16.13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im not after a unrealistic weight lose i would really like to just be comfy in size 16 clothes.
> watch this space xxxx

hey i just come back from my first meeting this morning and thats exactly the same weight as me :blush: 

eek when the hell did i put all that on :cry: x


----------



## CLH_X3

danniemum2be said:


> bumps_a_daisy said:
> 
> 
> hey joined today eeeeek
> rather nerve racking, weighed 16.13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im not after a unrealistic weight lose i would really like to just be comfy in size 16 clothes.
> watch this space xxxx
> 
> hey i just come back from my first meeting this morning and thats exactly the same weight as me :blush:
> 
> eek when the hell did i put all that on :cry: xClick to expand...


:hugs::hugs:

Stick to the plan hun and it will all be gone in no time.

Im unhappy with my weight but with ww hopefully it will all be gone soon!!


----------



## CLH_X3

hannah = wow, 5lbs :thumbup:

What week are you on ? 5lbs is a great lose!

***

today

0.0 point jelly
1.5 ww bar
0.5 yogurt
2.0 soup 

= 4 points til i get home tonight..


----------



## danniemum2be

hmmm i dont know what to have for lunch i i had about 2 spoonsfulls of special k this morning as i was in a rush so how many points would that count as?
and a bag of quavers 1.5 x


----------



## Vickie

doubt the two spoonfuls would count as many points at all!

Hope everyone has a good day :) busy one for me here today so doubt I'll be back online until tonight (my time)


----------



## RainbowMum

0.5 lbs off for me this week. I expected to gain or at least sts, but I guess my upset stomach saved me this time *ha*
41.5lbs total


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done rainbow mum. 

I tried be good to yourself coronation tuna for the first time today and thought it was delicious so that is defiantely going on my sandwiches from now on and will save me a point a day!


----------



## Eoz

bumps_a_daisy said:


> has anyone else bought the one month package???
> which lets you go on line too???
> Im finding it hard to get into the site??

I also struggle but now sign in using internet explorer x

Well done on all the losses this week x


----------



## Hannah

CLH_X3 said:


> hannah = wow, 5lbs :thumbup:
> 
> What week are you on ? 5lbs is a great lose!

Only week one so I think it will level out soon.


----------



## EternalRose

bumps_a_daisy said:


> hey joined today eeeeek
> rather nerve racking, weighed 16.13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im not after a unrealistic weight lose i would really like to just be comfy in size 16 clothes.
> watch this space xxxx

Welcome hun xx


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

thanks everyone :)
did any one else find it hard eating all their points???


----------



## Vickie

Well done RM! :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

bumps_a_daisy said:


> thanks everyone :)
> did any one else find it hard eating all their points???


I do sometimes, but iv had a crunchie for the last 2 nights .. (4 points) and it made my points up to 20, so i thought that wasnt to bad.

Not that eating a crunchie is good! LOL 
but I also went for a walk for an hour while eating it :haha:


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

Lol ^^^ 
im fancying a crunchie now :) 
what does everyone have for their typical breakfast x


----------



## danniemum2be

ive just had some special k for my brekie and gunna have some grapes around 11ish then lunch around 1 x


----------



## tiggertea

had a banana and 3 ryvita for brekkie
just sipping a coffee now.

decided i might track on here too :D


----------



## Bex1p

Morning everyone...well done on any losses!
Got weighed yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks as I missed last weeks and i've lost 4lb so thats 12 in total now and....im struggling! I seem to be constantly hungry grrrrrr

Already had my lunch today because im that hungry! haha
Anyone got any hungry day tips!?!?!


----------



## danniemum2be

my friend used to make 0 point soup but put lentils in it so the soup was 1/2 a point but the lentils are full of fibre so made her feel fuller for longer! maybe try this when your hungry and it only uses half a point x


----------



## TTC LADY

hi ladies. Hope all doing well today.

I've just had a slice of luxury chocolate cake - gorgeous, but I fear I'm going to regret it at WI on sunday. 

its my first sweet thing since starting WW 2 weeks ago, and couldn't resist it at the supermarket !


----------



## tiggertea

eat things off the "filling foods" list - yes they may be 3-4 points, but they will keep you fuller for longer and so stop you snacking.

Either that, or snack on 0point foods.


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Bex!! :happydance:

On hungry days I try to snack on low points items (carrots or popcorn etc.) so that I don't binge next meal

And I had a sneaky weigh in this morning and seem to have somehow lost weight this week :shock:

when I was having trouble eating all of my points I would drink a glass of OJ to bring my points total up


----------



## CLH_X3

For breakfast i have a WW bar, or a yogurt, thats it...

and a cup of tea! :coffee:

Does anyone know how much GRAPEFRUIT JUICE is (Concentrated) ? and I mean a litre, I drink alot when i have to... 

Its for TTC purposes, and im going to start tomorrow drinking it again ... Dont want it to affect my weight lose though


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone.
Re joined Weight Watchers yesterday after my loss and I've unfortunately put over a stone back on. I'd lost 3 stone before I got my BFP so atleast I've not put it all back on!! Still frustrated tho.
Feeling soooo hungry today but I've had to keep my food to a minimum cos I'm going out tonight with my girlies for my birthday. Chinese. Any tips on what's the best Chinese food to eat on WW ??


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: hun

Dest thing from chinese is chow mein (preferably chicken) and if you want a sauce with it - curry.


----------



## Eoz

hey ladies i have spent a bomb on shopping since starting W W but i love the food.have made a fab steak stir fry tonight and i have discovered strawberry jelly which is 0 points so i munch/slurp on that loads.

i am however craving choccy soooooooooooooooo bad.Help!


----------



## tiggertea

milky way is only 2 pts :thumbup:
or try the WW Rich Toffee Bars you get in meetings - 1.5pts


----------



## tiggertea

Lost 1.5lb this week.
Total lost 8.5lb

kinda stuck around that mark at the moment, i just find it so hard to lose weight... i will NOT give up, but i seem determined to hang onto it all :haha:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss tiggertea! :D


----------



## Eoz

well done tigger! i just wanna wolf down a mahoosive bar of fruit n nut :rofl:

oh Ladies I have a suggestion.how about posting pics of yourself now and one when you hit your goal weight? or maybe a par of jeans you want to fit in to next to a pair you wear now.just as an incentive x


----------



## tiggertea

I'm game, though i'm not posting first hehehe


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done tiggertea on your loss.

Today I've had

2 x weeatbix (2)
Milk (1)
Sugar (1)

Jacket potato and beans (5)

WW Chicken curry (4.5)

Dont seem to have an appetite today :shrug:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Eoz said:


> well done tigger! i just wanna wolf down a mahoosive bar of fruit n nut :rofl:
> 
> oh Ladies I have a suggestion.how about posting pics of yourself now and one when you hit your goal weight? or maybe a par of jeans you want to fit in to next to a pair you wear now.just as an incentive x


I'll find one and post it now :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies - I'm struggling at the moment, everytime I go to my mums we go out for lunch and my OH just made chicken tikka massala for dinner - It was a light choices one and I think I am still within my points for the day but really need something sweet to finish off with. 

Im not going to get disheartened tho I am just going to weigh everything and be good for the rest of the week - I fance tryin some WW recipes so maybe I will look into meal planning tomorrow!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Here is all 20 stone of me :blush:

Lol I hate photo's !!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0407.JPG
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Vickie

I find that the days I plan my meals out tend to go more smoothly :lol: 

I'm game as well, do you want a pre-picture and than a recent one?


----------



## hope&faith09

Definately going to set out meals for the next couple of weeks ... I went out for lunch and had half a cheese and ham cibatta does anyone know points for this? 

I will post a picture ... if I can find one! I tend to avoid cameras!


----------



## Vickie

:blush: the last picture is actually what motivated me to start WW :shock: I can't believe that was last January!

The first was taken in August and the second was taken just a couple of weeks ago
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC01434-2.JPG
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 60









tn_DSC04498.JPG
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 19









tn_DSC05658.JPG
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG sorry to butt in but Vickie you look amazing, well done you!!! you should be very proud :happydance: xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Vickie you look fab !!! How much did you weigh when you started hun? x


----------



## hope&faith09

Vicki you look brilliant. Well done! x


----------



## TTC LADY

Vickie said:


> :blush: the last picture is actually what motivated me to start WW :shock: I can't believe that was last January!
> 
> The first was taken in August and the second was taken just a couple of weeks ago

you look great. A real inspiration to others on here.


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :blush:

I started at 250 :blush:


----------



## Hannah

Well done on your loss tigger! 

Vickie, you look amazing! I will post one when I get home from work, possibly tomorrow.


----------



## hope&faith09

you really are an inspiration ... I started at 241 so really hoping to lose like you have!


----------



## Vickie

hope&faith09 said:


> you really are an inspiration ... I started at 241 so really hoping to lose like you have!

:hugs: You will just stick to the plan! :)


----------



## frankyzw

Wow, you're looking great. Well done Vickie!


----------



## tiggertea

You look Fab Vickie. Well done! x


----------



## tiggertea

Me @ End of May. That outfit was new for the day out and the biggest size I've ever had to buy, including when I was pregnant.
Some of my friends say i don't look so bad, but when I think back to about 7 years ago (when i met hubby!)... I was size 8-10. Not that I want to be an 8 again, but a 10-12 would be nice!
 



Attached Files:







me1.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You'll get there! You are very pretty :)

1.5 off for me this week, no idea how that one happened :rofl:


----------



## Eoz

purpledaisy2 said:


> Here is all 20 stone of me :blush:
> 
> Lol I hate photo's !!

hey you look lovely no way would i say 20 stone :hugs:



Vickie said:


> :blush: the last picture is actually what motivated me to start WW :shock: I can't believe that was last January!
> 
> The first was taken in August and the second was taken just a couple of weeks ago

blimey look at you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow honey amazing!



tiggertea said:


> Me @ End of May. That outfit was new for the day out and the biggest size I've ever had to buy, including when I was pregnant.
> Some of my friends say i don't look so bad, but when I think back to about 7 years ago... I was size 8-10. Not that I want to be an 8 again, but a 10-12 would be nice!

another pretty lady and you do look fine but if you feel that you need to loose weight then you do what makes you happy xxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Loving the pics. Vickie you look amazing!

I went for my Chinese meal last night and had sesame prawn toast for starter and chilli crispy chicken for main. 2 prawn crackers and a large glass of wine!!!!! I only had porridge for breakfast and 0 point soup for lunch tho and I'm on 25 points a day. 
I'm already starting my "fix up!" been for a nice long walk today and had a nice ham salad for my lunch with toasted wholemeal pitta bread and humous. Yum yum!


----------



## Eoz

This was when I was a very slim size 12.I would love to get to this again

https://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww334/maliki79/boat.jpg

this was me at my biggest just after a big operation

https://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww334/maliki79/adynme.jpg

This is me now

https://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww334/maliki79/105.jpg


----------



## CLH_X3

you all look so great!

Hmmm... I dont rli have any pics of me now that show my size as im now...

I have one pic that i like, which is me *2 stone ago*, :( 
Before a night out ...


https://i54.tinypic.com/30iweb6.jpg

i want to be that or smaller !


----------



## Eoz

woahhhhhhhhhhhh your gorgeous!


----------



## Embo78

Holy moly CLH ! You're blummin gorgeous !!


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks, But i dont always look like that! ... haha .. :winkwink:

Also excuse the room, Im messy!!! 

also purpledaisy2 Theres no way i would say u was 20stone..!!


----------



## TTC LADY

1.1lbs off for me this week.
Hoped it would be more, but I guess any loss is better than a gain. 
2.6lbs total loss after 2 weeks. I need to lose 14lbs, before xmas to get back into my size 8 clothes.
Hope all doing well.


----------



## TTC LADY

Can anyone pls tell me how many points home made carrots and lentil soup would be.
Ingredients are
Carrots 
orange Lentil 
Onion
Garlic
Chicken Stock cube
thanks


----------



## danniemum2be

so ive had a crap weekend as we went down to stay with family and i went out with friends so found it really hard to have anything healthy but today im feeling loads better, measured myself last night which has given me the drive to get back on track, so ive measured my pint of milk out and put that seperate in the fridge and filled up loads of bottles of water and put them in the fridge and just had my special k so feeling good so far today!!


----------



## Eoz

TTC LADY said:


> Can anyone pls tell me how many points home made carrots and lentil soup would be.
> Ingredients are
> Carrots
> orange Lentil
> Onion
> Garlic
> Chicken Stock cube
> thanks

carrots are free as is garlic,onion, stock cube so just the lentil which are red 100g = 4 points or green lentils 35g 1/2 point


----------



## Eoz

danniemum2be said:


> so ive had a crap weekend as we went down to stay with family and i went out with friends so found it really hard to have anything healthy but today im feeling loads better, measured myself last night which has given me the drive to get back on track, so ive measured my pint of milk out and put that seperate in the fridge and filled up loads of bottles of water and put them in the fridge and just had my special k so feeling good so far today!!

sounds a good idea! i just use milk as and when never drink a pint.are you supposed to?


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone.
I did so good with my food last night. Even had enough points left to have a 175 ml glass of red but then at about 1am I got a sugar craving and ate 12 ferrero rocher's. I'm so so mad at myself. I don't think I can pull this one back now.
I just feel like giving up again but I know if I do that I'll never get this weight off.
Any tips ?? Anyone else ever felt like this ??


----------



## Eoz

yup I struggle at times.i eat jelly as its free food or 4 mint matchmakers are 2 points for a choccy fix.Try to eat filling food ie pasta,bulk your meals out with veg.also i buy some sweets from meetings to give me a sugar fix

try making soups have some of the zero points one before a meal that really helps fill you up.as you had a splurge try to eat lower point food to reign it back in x

hugs you will and can do this x


----------



## danniemum2be

Eoz said:


> danniemum2be said:
> 
> 
> so ive had a crap weekend as we went down to stay with family and i went out with friends so found it really hard to have anything healthy but today im feeling loads better, measured myself last night which has given me the drive to get back on track, so ive measured my pint of milk out and put that seperate in the fridge and filled up loads of bottles of water and put them in the fridge and just had my special k so feeling good so far today!!
> 
> sounds a good idea! i just use milk as and when never drink a pint.are you supposed to?Click to expand...

i dont think you need to im just gunna have lots of cups of tea because i know that fills me up lol x x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Eoz. That's great advise.

I'm just off to make some 0 point Butternut squash and red pepper soup. It's really nice and I can't believe it's 0 points!!

I'm not giving up. I'm just gonna work really hard with my food and exercise loads x


----------



## Eoz

get a fitness dvd and walk where ever possible.Never use lifts.Park the car miles from the shops,Run up the stairs a few times in a minute.During tv ad breaks jog on the spot.Drink water as well as sometimes the body confuses hunger for thirst oh and the old classic if you crave choccy brush your teeth!


----------



## tiggertea

Eoz said:


> 4 mint matchmakers are 2 points

i used the ww calc to work these out and it told me 1.5 :dance:


----------



## impatient1

Vickie, just wanted to pop in and say you have done a fab job and look great!


----------



## Eoz

tiggertea said:


> Eoz said:
> 
> 
> 4 mint matchmakers are 2 points
> 
> i used the ww calc to work these out and it told me 1.5 :dance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:wahooo off i go to raid the xmas stash x


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe they were half price in tesco and i thought "those would do for when i'm desperate for a choccie fix".... i was over the moon when they were only 1.5pts!


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

UGH!!!!!! this weekend has been so up and down i dont know what to do with myself
so sat was very good went for a long walk but then came home and ate a big bag of sweets AND some cake arghhhhhhhhhhhhh
then today going really well until just now more cake and some coke :(:(
nights are so bad 
Its when LO settles and i get some 'me' time
any tips on how not to binge at night???????



LOVE the pics girls all look fabby dabby xx


----------



## Vickie

sorry I've been MIA :blush: It's been a super busy weekend here and I've not had much time at all at the computer (or at home for that matter :lol:) I think I updated the list but let me know if I missed anyone/messed up anywhere!

Well done on the losses :D

and great pictures everyone :) We have some beautiful ladies in here :)


----------



## Eoz

tiggertea said:


> hehehe they were half price in tesco and i thought "those would do for when i'm desperate for a choccie fix".... i was over the moon when they were only 1.5pts!

thats where i got them from :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning everyone. 

I'm not having the best week - We went out to pizza hut and I ate so much but it was really delicious and has got rid of my pizza cravings for a while. I'm being really good for the rest of the week saving 4 points a day up until weigh in on Wednesday by then I should've made up the points! 

You really are all beautiful ladies. 

Hows everyones weeks going?


----------



## dom85

Hi girls, I havn't been around for a few weeks, me and Brady have both been ill/teething and had 4 birthday parties last week including Brady's so it's all been a bit hectic. I havn't been tracking quite like I had been and havn't been to the gym in a week and a half because I hurt my neck but this is the start of a new week so will get back to tracking properly from now on. I weighed myself this morning and I'm still the same as 3 weeks ago which I suppose isn't too bad considering the amount of birthday cake I've consumed, I guess my active job has helped me out there. 

Brady has a bad cold and is pretty miserable today so I haven't been to my meeting but I'm back at the gym tonight and have the rest of today's food planned out. I'm going to sit down in a bit and figure out the rest of this weeks food before I go shopping.

Well done on everyone's losses and hello to new people on here :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I started again :) Im allowed 26 points and go to the gym 3-5 times a week :)

i STILL need to lose 6 stone!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ohh and a good lunch idea is, birdseyes do a frozen veg and rice steam bag for the microwave, so what i do is make that, add some chicken strips(100g) and a spoon full of gravy all for 5 points x x and its quite a big portion


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Dom!! :hugs: Hope you and Brady both feel better soon!

I had a massive cheat day (as usual) on Saturday :lol: and yesterday I ate some M&Ms that I probably didn't need but back on track today :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

tracking the day so far:

toast 1pt
2x rich tea 1pt
coffee 0.5pt

ww chicken curry 4.5pts
coffee 0.5pt

=7.5pts

Tea will be:
champ 1.5pt
Gammon 3pt
peas 1pt

Total 13pts, leaving 6 for dessert/treats. 
GOOD day! :lol:


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

Tigger wooo go you


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Love days like that though they are fewer and far between now.


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls 
Had a good couple of days. Made my butternut squash soup and it's delicious yumyum!!

My new passion is wholemeal pitta (toasted) with a tblsp of humous. It really fills that hole!

Having chilli for dinner


----------



## tiggertea

my days are never like this lol. so pleased! :lol:


----------



## CLH_X3

Weigh in tonight ... Ahhh .., il update tonight.. 

Hello everyone!


----------



## Eoz

Good luck CLH i have had a good day and im now cooking a turkey chow mein yum x

I have got into my fitness dvd and i have saved 13 points this week so far whoop x


----------



## Louby

ive lost 2lbs this week so thats 7 in two weeks

Happy with that

xxx


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your weigh in CLH! :)

Well done Louby! :happydance:


----------



## Baby France

:wave: everyone!

Back from my jollies! Well done on losses and some fab pictures guys! I'll have to put some pictures up when I get time!

WI is on Thursday and bit blah about it to be honest. I wasn't a gannet on holiday - but I wasn't exactly point perfect either :wacko: but the dreaded :witch: has come to haunt me and I always get bloated so doubt I'll even get a proper 'damage done' until the week afterwards!

Oh well...we'll see! How is everyone?


----------



## annie25

hi all im sorry the last time i made it on here was a month ago i have laptop issues been to two weddings and been on holidays, still going strong with the weight watchers though and am now down 21.5lb just noticed my bmi is 26.5! wooo not far to go now!

but i have achieved my main objective of being refferred for nhs fertility treatment and am continuing to lose weight so they cant critisise me when i get there!

i hope you are all keeping well and still enjoying becoming skinny minnies!


----------



## Vickie

well done Annie!! :happydance:

and welcome back BF! Glad you had a good holiday :) Hopefully your WI won't be to bad :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

Lost 3.5 this week


----------



## Baby France

Well done *CLH* Thats fantastic!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi all
2lb for me this week.
Well done all on your losses. XXX


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss as well chickenchaser! :)


----------



## Hannah

Well done on all the losses!

I seem to be having a hard week this week, craving all the stuff I shouldn't but I have stayed within my points so fingers crossed for Wednesday. Although I have had 8 inches chopped off my hair today and feel about a stone lighter!! lol


----------



## tiggertea

wd on losses!


----------



## hope&faith09

well done on the losses. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## TTC LADY

Well done on the losses ladies.


----------



## Embo78

Well done on the losses girls :)


----------



## Vickie

Hannah said:


> Well done on all the losses!
> 
> I seem to be having a hard week this week, craving all the stuff I shouldn't but I have stayed within my points so fingers crossed for Wednesday. Although I have had 8 inches chopped off my hair today and feel about a stone lighter!! lol

as you've stayed within your points you should still lose :) good luck! :hugs:


----------



## danniemum2be

feeling very guilty today!! did so well yesterday even saved 3 and a half points then ended up staying up with OH cause it was his night off and he ordered a pizza and some chips, and i ended up having 2 pieces of pizza and some chips :-( proper kicking myself now though dreading thursdays weigh in first week and probably wont have lost anything!! x


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: you can still save points to cover it!

Tracking:

1x toast w. wafer thin ham 1.5pt
coffee 0.5pt

ww bolognese readymeal 4.5pt
coffee 0.5pt
ww cookies 1.5pt

total so far = 8.5 
total left = 10.5


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks.. :)

today

Orange - 1
Milk - 2
WW Bar - 1.5
Slim a Soup - 1

= 5.5 ....

17.5 left for tea tonight :)


----------



## Eoz

well done on all the losses i hope we are ok xx

well i am in shock lol OH made me spag bol for tea i just added up the points 13!!!!! 13 omg!!!!! I must starve tomorrow now ha ha


----------



## danniemum2be

ive done pretty good today 

1/2 pint of milk 2
special k 1.5
french fries 1
ham butty 3.5
2 ritch tea biscuits 1

only used 9 points got 17 left gunna have a yummy stir fry for tea x


----------



## Vickie

we're having turkey burgers and oven fries for dinner :munch: Really looking forward to it but my goodness so high in points now that I only have 23 a day :haha: :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

well done everyone on the losses :) 

just got back from my weigh in.. i lost 4lbs :)


----------



## Vickie

4 pounds is great! Well done :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

well done on your loss.

I am having an awful week and dreading weigh in tomorrow. I am all full of cold and feeling down - we havent had any dinner yet and i am craving chips so much OH has decided he is having fish and chips for dinner. O dont know what to do whether to have a take away with him or just have a jacket potato.


----------



## RedRose19

Vickie said:


> 4 pounds is great! Well done :happydance:

thanks i wasnt expecting it at all as i didnt do any exercise..


----------



## Eoz

4lb go you x


----------



## tiggertea

wd :dance:

adding to my tracking:
8.5 from previous.

bbq chicken strips: 3pts
savoury rice 2pts
peas 1pt

had a biscuit at my aunt's :hissy: 3pts
tea 0.5pts

total for the day: 18pts. saved 1pt :D


----------



## danniemum2be

ive still got 8 points left! super proud of myself today guna have a nice lil pud and will have saved 4.5 points today makes up for the past few crap days finally back on track yipeee x


----------



## CLH_X3

danniemum2be said:


> ive still got 8 points left! super proud of myself today guna have a nice lil pud and will have saved 4.5 points today makes up for the past few crap days finally back on track yipeee x


well done for not giving up, its so easy to just say stuff it and pig out ....

iv done it loads times in the past!


----------



## tiggertea

wd dm2b :hugs:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I'm thinking of starting Weight Watchers. Whats it like?? how different is it to Slimming world?? 

i have done slimming world but found the food boring!!

Can someone please give me some advice on how it works and what the books are like??

thanks becci xxx


----------



## tiggertea

ww is completely different to slimming world, in that you can eat anything you want, it's all about controlling portion size.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I think i might do some research on weight watchers and see!! i want to loose 2 stone and i want to get hubby on it aswell xxx


----------



## Eoz

it is fab i love it! although i get mixed reviews from people who have done S W. I have managed to convert a friend who was S W to a weight watcher lol

ummm tea 0.5? i thought it 0 points?


----------



## Eoz

oo i just got a letter from WW! 7th November we learn of changes to help with our ongoing weight loss.hmmmmmm interesting x


----------



## tiggertea

yeah, i add sugar. :blush: :lol:


----------



## Eoz

bad girl lol but i must admit tea is gross with sweetners x


----------



## tiggertea

i refuse to make the switch to sweetner, i'd rather point it. :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies.

weigh in tonight not looking forward to it - but i have just tried a pair of jeans size 24 and they fit yay ... i was a 24 so the weight is coming off. 

have a lovely day.


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy well done for the jeans fitting :) im sure you will be surprised when you get to your weigh in, tho i know it can be so nerve racking. :D


----------



## tiggertea

gl @ wi :hugs:


----------



## danniemum2be

tracking:

special k 1.5
milk 2
french fries 1
ww soup 1.5
toast 1

points used : 7 points left: 19 :happydance:

hope the past 2 days will have done something since i had such a bad start weigh in tomorrow eeekkkk


----------



## tiggertea

tracking:

small soda farl 3.5pts
coffee 0.5pt
ham & pineapple toastie 4pts
coffee 0.5pts

total so far = 8.5
left for later = 10.5


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI!

I don't know anything about SW but I love the WW program :) Good luck if you do decide to join


----------



## CLH_X3

hope&faith09 - Yay on your jeans fitting hun!! ...

Iv done SW for 2 years, left it as i meet my oh, put all the weigh on and more as i just stopped doing it, 2 many take aways and now iv joined WW...
I like them both, but I think WW is better for conveince.. 

Lucky for me iv never drank tea with sugar or sweetners, I hate it with both. I think my mum was trying to help me in later life :winkwink::coffee:


Today...

Milk 1
Slim a Soup 1
Fruit 1.5
WW biscuits 1.5
Yougurt 0.5

= 5.5 , 17.5 Left for when I get home tonight :thumbup: ...

Im thinking what can I have for tea... Hmmmm... Maybe Quorn Fillets

**

Im determined to lose at least 3lbs this week, that will get me in the 12 stone brackett!!


----------



## hope&faith09

thanks for your support ladies - we have just done a big healthy shop for next week and we are having a roast dinner after weigh in not too many points lots of veg i cant waiit. will hopefully have some poitive news after weigh in.


----------



## chickenchaser

Becci_Boo86 said:


> I think i might do some research on weight watchers and see!! i want to loose 2 stone and i want to get hubby on it aswell xxx

Hi Becci, SW didn't work for me (I think i ate to much pasta) I really get on well with WW and find it really easy, just not a great fan of the meetings (but didn't like the SW meetings either) I have also roped my hubby into doing it with me and becaue we can plan for him to have a beer he doesn't really mind. Good luck with it all.


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

Lost 5lbs im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! 5 pounds is great! :)


----------



## Eoz

yay go bumps xxxxxxxxxxxx

Well I have lost another 3 lb :happydance::happydance:

My leader said we need more people like you on board.When you ready ask me about being a leader :wacko: Umm it's not for me but i am so proud of myself.My new 10% goal is 11lb 6oz.Well i'm 11lb 1 oz now so it should manageable x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Eoz!! :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

eoz = wow, what week are you on ,,,

well done on all the losses!!! every1 is doing great!!!!!


----------



## Eoz

week 5 x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - well done on all your losses. 

3.5 off for me this week! Am so so happy! I have tracked all week and eaten foods I loved and even with a couple of bad days I have managed to lose yay! That makes it 16.5lbs off so far so i think another 6lbs to reach 10% feel really inspired to keep going!


----------



## Eoz

well done you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC LADY

Well done EOZ AND hOPE&FAITH. Great weight losses.

I'm obviously doing something wrong - not sure what though. I weigh all portions, eat only 18 points daily which is my allowance and have only lost 2.6lbs in 2 weeks !


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope&faith! :happydance:

TTCLady I doubt you're doing anything wrong :) You may have less to lose than others, you might have less water weight etc. all of which can factor in. You are losing at a healthy rate though which is important :)


----------



## hope&faith09

TTC Lady - im expecting my weight loss to slow right down as I'm sure i am just losing water weight and like Vickie said a healthy weight loss is between 1 and 2lbs a week so your doing really well. x


----------



## babezone

God I need a kick up bum I no I can do it jus don't no wars stopping me lol x


----------



## tiggertea

wd on losses


----------



## Embo78

Good morning everyone. Well done on all the fantastic losses. 

I went to my meeting this morning and I've lost 4 and half lbs. I'm so chuffed cos I had a few treats last week i.e Chinese and Ferrero Rochers. It just goes to show you can pull it back after treating yourself by being good for the rest of the week and exercising :)


----------



## Hannah

Well done on losses!

I've lost 1lb this week making my total 6lbs.


----------



## Eoz

yay go girls well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Well done all.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Hannah! :happydance:

Sorry I've been quiet today, a lot going on here

WW is going pretty well I think, sneaky weigh in today showed 1 pound loss but we'll see come Saturday. I hope I do lose at least a pound because than I will no longer be considered obese! :yipee:


----------



## Baby France

Well done on losses everyone!!! 

I went to WI today and lost another 4lbs!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: The thin me is really kicking the fat me's butt ATM!! 

Since having my LO 10 weeks ago I've lost 35lb and 19lb is with WW!! I met my 10% and half there now to my goal!! Another 32lb to go!!

Soooooo happy!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done everyone. 

Vickie really hope you get that lb off this week ... I really cant wait to not be considered obese anymore altho I'm not sure when that will be. I'm going to go look it up now!


----------



## Vickie

Well done BF! :happydance:

Thanks hope&faith!! :) You'll get there. I was obsessed with finding out when I'd be at an "overweight" BMI in the beginning and have clung to that number since :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

Well done on losses!
GL for Sat Vickie :hugs:

Weigh In tonight. Quite hopeful this week. Maybe....


----------



## CLH_X3

gl on your weigh in and WD on all losees!

Its great! .. 

does anyone know the BMI ranges? I think im in the overweight one already ..


----------



## CLH_X3

Dont worry. Found them ...

BMI Categories: 

Underweight = <18.5 
Normal weight = 18.524.9 
Overweight = 2529.9 
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck for weigh ins. 

I am in the obese category ... aiming for well into my normal weight range but looked at it last night and I need to get down to 14s 13 to hit overweight - thats 15.5lbs off where I am now. Is a really good target to aim for.

Hope everyone is ok. I am feeling really positive today even tho i am going out for lunch I know no matter what I have I will be able to pull it back and I have saved 4 points so far this week.


----------



## RedRose19

with my 4lb loss im now considered over weight only just tho as my bmi is 29.66 
good luck ladies with the weigh ins..

im nervous about this weekend.. :( my little brother and my parents are coming to stay.. and its always so much harder to stay on the diet with them around lol.. not sure what i could do to try keep me level headed..


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in tigger tea!!! :)

I am pretty sure I'll hit at least 174 this week :yipee: I weighed again this morning (I know bad bad bad) and I was at it or below. Hopefully I'm reading it right and not getting my hopes up falsely :blush:

Babyhopes when I'm faced with that I usually let myself indulge a bit but try not to over indulge. It also helps if it happens right before a weigh in because that gives me extra incentive to behave :lol:

I don't believe in denying myself though, if I want something I have it (albeit usually on cheat day)


----------



## Embo78

GL for all the weigh ins. 

I've had a good day today, stuck to my points but I'm going to treat myself to one of my daughters birthday cupcakes later. It's her birthday sleepover tonight so I'll be caving in to my biggest temptations. Grandma's home made birthday cake and fairy cakes!! But I'll save for the rest of the week and get my exercise in.

How was everybody's second week weigh in ?? In my first week I lost 4.5lbs. I was just wondering if everyone can remember their second weigh to give me a rough idea of what mine could be.


----------



## Vickie

I lost 5 the first week and 4 the next. I was heavy though (250 pounds) and I'm sure had a lot of water weight to lose


----------



## Baby France

Hi everyone! 

Hope everyone is ok and well! Thought I'd upload some photos of myself of my weight loss!

View attachment 128382


Day before my DS was born (Just over 14 stone) Apr '09

View attachment 128386


Actually in labour with DD (Just under 15 stone) Aug '10

View attachment 128387


Week 4 of WW (lost 11.5 with WW but 27.5 in total) Sep '10

View attachment 128388


This morning (in my pj's :blush:) 19lb with WW and 36lb in total!! I feel sooo much better for it to! Oct '10

I'm so proud of myself! Still have a long way to go mind but still...the phots spur me on!


----------



## Vickie

you're doing great BF! Can definitely see a difference :)


----------



## Vickie

1 pound loss for me this week :yipee:


----------



## Eoz

go you wahoooo

I am having a bad week and have picked at all the bad crap.Must reign in back in somehow x


----------



## Eoz

Louise you look amazing hun well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck getting back on Eoz


----------



## Hannah

Well done Vickie! Thats your BMI changed now isn't it?


----------



## RedRose19

well done vickie :) yayyy for bmi change thats great :)

im finding it so hard this week and im not sure why :( im suppose to have 22 points but im doing the fast 2 week start of 18 points and my parents have just brought up some lovely scones and cakes.. then last night they all ordered pizza etc.. i stayed away but i had a slice of coconut cake instead lol i thought that was better than pizza :)


----------



## Vickie

:nope: I don't know :( I checked a couple of websites and one said it had and one said it doesn't for another 1.5 pounds. I'm trying not to get down on it though because I *am* close and I'm losing so that's what matters :) thanks girls


----------



## Vickie

babyhopes10 said:


> well done vickie :) yayyy for bmi change thats great :)
> 
> im finding it so hard this week and im not sure why :( im suppose to have 22 points but im doing the fast 2 week start of 18 points and my parents have just brought up some lovely scones and cakes.. then last night they all ordered pizza etc.. i stayed away but i had a slice of coconut cake instead lol i thought that was better than pizza :)

:hugs: You can't deprive yourself completely. I'd never have made it this far if I didn't have cheat days where I eat basically whatever I want (within reason)


----------



## tiggertea

0.5 off for me this week! :dance:

'tis my wedding anniversary today so we just had a big chinese feast :blush: - only happens once a year though so might as well make the most of it! :lol:


----------



## Vickie

aww Happy Anniversary!! :)

and well done on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

thank you! 
wd on your loss too! x


----------



## Vickie

:haha: Love your avatar and the explanation to cute! :)


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe thought i should explain that my little monster doesn't ALWAYS look like that :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies - well done on losses. 

I went to my parents for lunch today who did a huge roast dinner and we had cheesecake for pudding it was delicious, I think I am still within points just having a really light dinner tho to try and keep the numbers down!


----------



## CLH_X3

iv had a awful weekend, Im hoping to STS or lose a 1 max!!!


----------



## Vickie

you never know!

I tend to have a cheat day on the weekend but our points work differently here (we have flex points that I use to eat basically what I want on cheat day)

good luck!!! :) get back on track and you might be surprised


----------



## hope&faith09

I think I have stayed within points today ... I feel like I have eaten loads tho so I think I am starting to get fuller on smaller amounts of food which is great. I made a weight watchers recipe - lasagne tonight, it was delicious and really filled us up and enough left for dinner tomorrow with some garlic dough balls! yummy! 

Really hoping for a good loss on Wednesay to take me under 16 stone - drop another point a day and one big step closer to target!

Hope everyone is getting on ok.


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope you dont mind me popping in. I've decided to start ww today. Oh has decided he wants stew. So will be using steak, potatoes and other veg. Just wondered how i work the points out and is it best to search for a stew recipe for ww. thanks xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Vickie - I cant even pull any points back as I weigh tonight, I think its a good and bad thing I weigh on a mon... as the weekends are my downfall!! ..
Oh well If I have a small lose tonight I hope for a good lose next week!!


----------



## Baby France

pink23 said:


> Hi girls hope you dont mind me popping in. I've decided to start ww today. Oh has decided he wants stew. So will be using steak, potatoes and other veg. Just wondered how i work the points out and is it best to search for a stew recipe for ww. thanks xx

I'd point up the amount of each item used i.e. steak, potatoes etc... use lots of 'free' veg i.e. carrots and then divide by how many portions you make! And round up if it doesn't go exactly?

Thats how I do my stir frys? Can use 16 points but splits into 5 - I just count them as 3.5 per portion?


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies, i had such a hard weekend this weekend, its bank holiday weekend and my parents were over and they brought over loads of biscuits and then we went out for dinner :( i just tried to limit the amount i had but i still feel like i had a crap day yesterday and 2mor is my weight in :(


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weighins :hugs:

:hi: welcome! I tend to also point everything when I'm making a big pan/pot of something and than divide it by however many servings

Good luck! :)

Weekends are the hardest for me, which is why I weigh in on Saturday. I think there's more flexibility with the online system and weigh in days though


----------



## danniemum2be

hey forgot to update got weighed thursday first weigh in and lost 4 pound! not bad since i got off to such a bad start x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss :D


----------



## tiggertea

well done!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies another 2lb for me this week. Well done everyone on their losses.

We were told tonight that they are bring in a new system on the 7th of november, something to do with 49. Apparently really easy to follow but she wouldn't say anymore than that. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss chickenchaser!!

No idea on the new system, I think it's a UK thing from what I've heard/read?


----------



## Baby France

Well done on losses!

My WW leader mentioned it this week and said something along the lines of that its more to do with protein and things like that?!?! She said that apparently they've been trying it at head office (wherever that is) and they've had some brilliant success stories and that they've done more research but didn't say how it would work and what you had to do?!


----------



## danniemum2be

we got told about it too but she said she werent aloud to go into details, theyre introducing it to members in november n the rest of the country in january x


----------



## Eoz

i feel like kicking myself I have had a awful week and ate all sorts of crap.I feel bloated and gross.Weigh in weds is going to be hell arrggghhh I hate half term lol


----------



## CLH_X3

I lost 1.5 which is good as I had a bad weekend! :thumbup:

Im going to aim unrelisticaly high this weekend and say im going for 4.5 pounds! :flower:


----------



## danniemum2be

well done! and good luck!! x


----------



## RedRose19

i lost 1.5 lbs today :) i wasnt expecting any loss after my bad weekend :blush:


----------



## CLH_X3

babyhopes10 said:


> i lost 1.5 lbs today :) i wasnt expecting any loss after my bad weekend :blush:

same here. go us!

and thanks :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses CLH and babyhopes!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

CLH_X3 said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> i lost 1.5 lbs today :) i wasnt expecting any loss after my bad weekend :blush:
> 
> same here. go us!
> 
> and thanks :)Click to expand...

well done :happydance::happydance:

thanks vickie.. im just trying to get back into routine with no choc lol its hard


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on your losses. 

Eoz I'm with you - have had an awful week, well it started off well and has steadily detiorated. Not looking forward to weigh in on Wednesday really dont want to see the weight on the scales and my leaders face! 

Still fingers crossed!


----------



## Eoz

I had a even worse day yesterday.I feel like giving myself a hugeeee slap lol I am going to work extra hard from thursday.My leader writes to you if you hd a bad week grrr

hope it isnt to bad for you lol

Well done ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CLH_X3

well iv been with ww 3 weeks, on my 4th and so far iv had 2 post cards through the post... 

One is cuz i got my silver 7 and one said keep going, even though I havent had a bad week :wacko:

Oh well... keep going everyone...

Im going a fast start week this week. 18 points all week! so 5 points less!


----------



## TTC LADY

Unfortunately I don't go to meetings as there are none local to me, so am on the online site. So I miss out on all these motivational things...shame, as I think if I went to meetings I would be more motivated each week and it would give me the kick up backside if I had a bad week.


----------



## TTC LADY

Eoz said:


> I had a even worse day yesterday.I feel like giving myself a hugeeee slap lol I am going to work extra hard from thursday.My leader writes to you if you hd a bad week grrr
> 
> hope it isnt to bad for you lol
> 
> Well done ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I think that the leader writing to you is a great idea, it's almost like having your own personal weight coach. Would help me be more motivated.


----------



## TTC LADY

do others find you retain more water around time of month. I usually see a couple of pounds heavier.


----------



## Vickie

definitely seem to retain water!

:hugs: Eoz you can do it!!!! 

Seems like we've not heard from RM in a while, hope she's doing okay


----------



## tiggertea

I retain water too. LOTS of it. :grr:


----------



## Eoz

i am sooo scared to go tonight lol

TTC lady do you have friends who do it as well?My neighbour pays me £2 a week for advice and weighs herself her.That £2 goes to my shopping and i cook her soups etc as she is to busy for meetings x


----------



## danniemum2be

well im dreading weight watchers in the morning had a bad start again but have tried really hard past few days and silly me stepped on the scales before and they said i was back to the same weight so put 4 1b back on! wanna cry now hope there wrong! x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: if you ate badly some of it could be water retention (I know when I eat things like pizza the salt in the dough makes me retain water) I lose it quickly afterward though!

:hugs: Eoz good luck!


----------



## Eoz

phew i only gained half a pound lol


----------



## Vickie

that's not to bad!! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I cant believe it I lost 3lbs and my leader told me I need to eat more?!? 

Thats 19.5 total so far. Very happy but confused as well!


----------



## Hannah

Well done on losses!

:hugs: to all who are having bad weeks. 

I lost 1.5lbs this week so thats 7.5lbs so far. :happydance: Over half a stone which is a fifth of my total so I am getting there!


----------



## Hannah

TTC Lady - Off topic but I just nticed in your ticker that your LO is the same age as mine, lol.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses!!


----------



## Baby France

Hey! Hope everyone is ok?

Weigh in tomorrow...little bit nervous but we'll see. I've kept within points and even started a dance class last night but ate out twice and had full english AND Sunday roast on sunday :blush:

Oh crap, who am I trying to kid...I can't lose for a NINTH week on the trot can I!? I deserve to put on.


----------



## Vickie

good luck!! 

You never know! :)


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: 
Well done on losses!
I've been ill this week so not hopeful for a loss tomorrow myself. I've been yo-yo-ing between eating waaaayyyy under my points, to eating all the wrong things and possibly over my points. :dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

Hi ya everyone,

Sorry I have been awol but my internet has been 'broked' just got back online today. I have not gained, or lost..:wacko: been so busy with college stuff. But I am back on it today, so glad to have you all back. Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## CLH_X3

WD on losses!! 

and good luck for anyone who is weighing soon! .. 

I had pie last night (within my points) and Now i feel so bloated and yuck from it, like its to heavy! haha .. Oh well..

Im on a night out tonihgt, iv planned what im eating today and going to drink tonight so i will be within my points! :thumbup:

EternalRose - glad your bk 

Oh and for whoever asked does anyone retain water around there time of the month, I do! .. about a lb or so...
and I should be due AF growlmad:) just after the next time i weigh, Hope she doesnt come though (please) :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

well done on the losses :D

im due af too CLH_X3 but hopefully she stays away :)

but im so happy that i resisted any choc yday and didnt go over my points and just went to bed when i felt the cravings hit :)


----------



## danniemum2be

just back from weigh in and i lost 2.5 pounds made up a i had such a bad start to it so 6.5 pounds in 2 weeks im made up really thought id put on!!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss dannie!!! :wohoo:

:hugs: Tiggertea hope you feel better soon

:hi: Welcome back ER

I'm weighing in a day early this week (Halloween party at ours tomorrow so will weigh in in the morning), not expecting great results though :lol:


----------



## danniemum2be

Good luck Vickie and have a fab party!! x x


----------



## Baby France

Hey!

I lost another 3lb :happydance: I can't quite believe it!!! 

I'm so happy, I'm still in shock!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss BF!! :happydance:


----------



## Baby France

*Vickie* hope you have a fab halloween party!! I must admit too that watching my number go up on the front page keeps me going sometimes!! :thumbup: :blush:


----------



## CLH_X3

wd on losses and thanks babyhopes10

This is my last cycle before my FS app :growlmad: !


----------



## CLH_X3

and thanks for putting me on the first page, i didnt even know i was! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

good luck at your fs appt :)


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im just wondering.. can you use your points on what you want.. like what i mean is does it matter if you have crisps or choc aslong as its within your points? 

my oh bought some crunchie fun size and they work out to be only like 2-3 points.. and i usually have one :blush: aswell as walkers crisps are only 3 points.. and sometimes its nice to have a treat.. 
is it ok aslong as i dont go over my points?


----------



## CLH_X3

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies im just wondering.. can you use your points on what you want.. like what i mean is does it matter if you have crisps or choc aslong as its within your points?
> 
> my oh bought some crunchie fun size and they work out to be only like 2-3 points.. and i usually have one :blush: aswell as walkers crisps are only 3 points.. and sometimes its nice to have a treat..
> is it ok aslong as i dont go over my points?


Yes defo! 
I do... Nom.. I had a crunchie 3 days last week. a full sized one and a pack of quavers! and i still lost!! 
Go for it hun!! 

and thanks! 

x


----------



## hope&faith09

argh I have had such a naughty day ... i'm going to have to be so good for the rest of the week - OH has just brought home steak and chips for dinner and a bottle of wine. I had cakes earlier as well as I was at a haloween party but people did comment that I looked thinner so I'm going to treat myself tonight! 

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x x x


----------



## Eoz

hey ladies.Had a better week so far.Stuck to soups and stir frys,But i am craving biscuits!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done Eoz - I wish I was being good I can literally feel the weight gain as I eat atm and OH has just said he has bought my favourite desert as I have been down in dumps.


----------



## RedRose19

we went out for dinner this evening :blush: but i've only been having 18 points all week when i should be having 22 so i saved a lot of points.. i had chips but didnt eat too much just enough till i wasnt hungry.. do you this is ok... im nervous now ill put on, i had like 20-24 points saved from my week?


----------



## hope&faith09

babyhopes - I wouldn't worry too much, you have saved loads of points so will be well under your allowence heading towards a good loss! 

I am now over by 6.5 points so will make it up over the next few days ... just hoping for 1lb off this week, 1.5 would be great as I will get my third siver 7 but I will wait and see. 

x x x


----------



## RedRose19

hope&faith09 said:


> babyhopes - I wouldn't worry too much, you have saved loads of points so will be well under your allowence heading towards a good loss!
> 
> I am now over by 6.5 points so will make it up over the next few days ... just hoping for 1lb off this week, 1.5 would be great as I will get my third siver 7 but I will wait and see.
> 
> x x x

just realised your from shropshire :flower: i was born there :haha: great place i love it :) rough parts tho, thanks for the encouragement helps me relax.. :)


----------



## Eoz

if you feel like youve pigged out do some excersise to burn it off xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

.5 off for me this week, going with my WI this morning as Stan wanted Pizza Hut for lunch :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

Vickie said:


> .5 off for me this week, going with my WI this morning as Stan wanted Pizza Hut for lunch :rofl:

:happydance::happydance: well done Vickie thats fab!! x


----------



## chickenchaser

Well done Vickie, You have lossed so much it's amazing.


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone! :) I'm hoping for a full pound of next week but we'll see. I think my weight loss has truly slowed down and settled into a .5-1 pound a week pattern :)


----------



## Baby France

*Vickie* thats great. If you don't mind me asking how much do you still want to lose? And how long have you been doing it...how does it average out weekly?

The only reason I ask is I'm wondering if my pointing may be wrong...I've been doing it now for 9 weeks and lost 22lb. In two weeks I've lost half a stone and even though I'm happy losing the weight, I don't want to lose it too fast as I've heard that it doesn't stay off that way?

I put on my questionnaire that I sit for most of the day - which isn't always entirely true. Somedays I'm running around with the kids here there and everywhere and others I am in the house, but am still doing stuff. Was wondering if your first couple of months were your 'big' losses and then its slowed down and averaged out? I've lost 2.5 stone and have 2 stone left to lose. 

Hope it makes sense!?


----------



## Vickie

I started in January of this year :) 

I need to lose 104 total so 28? or so pounds left to lose 

I definitely found that my big losses were in the beginning, than after a month or two I went down to 2-3 pound losses, than 1-2 and it now seems to have settled at .5-1 though on the odd weigh in I get 1.5 or 2 :D


----------



## Baby France

Oh ok then...don't feel as bad now! Hopefully it will start averaging out in the next couple of weeks!

Go you though...that is a mega achievement!! Just WOW!!


----------



## Vickie

oh and I put my job as mostly sitting as well because I didn't really seem to fit the other categories :lol:


----------



## Baby France

Ooh ooh ooh...I read in a paper yesterday that they're unveiling the new scheme tomorrow which consists of something like the following...

You get a minimum of 29 pro daily points and then an extra 49 weekly spending points too? Not sure if that is something similar to what you do *Vickie*? 

We have a chat about it a week on Wednesday?! Anyone else know anything?


----------



## Vickie

hmm no doesn't quite sound like what we do here? :shrug:

I think the lowest # of points you can get here is 18 (I'm at 23 right now) and you get 35 flex points or weekly points :)

you'll have to let me know about the new plan though I'm very curious!


----------



## RedRose19

it sounds confusing... :s


----------



## hope&faith09

I'm not sure I want the plan to change ... Im really enjoying eating what I like and still losing weight. Looking forward to seeing what it involves tho ... I didnt think it was being released until the following week - my leader said we have to stay on the 10th I think! 

Really hoping I sts this week as I have eaten really badly and if I manage to stick at this weight I would be over the moon! then i will do another fast track next week to get me back to being focussed! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## RedRose19

im so bad this weekend.. we bought lots of sweets for trick or treaters but.. we only got 3 come to the door.. and there was so much left :blush: feel bad now ate some


----------



## hope&faith09

We were the same ... there are two big boxes of chocolates sitting behind me but I am going to hide them and just have one if I have been particulaly good during the day!


----------



## Vickie

that's a big reason I didn't buy any candy :argh: I don't trust myself. We are taking Hannah out though so there will likely be some candy for me tonight :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

I didn't WI this week, but haven't quit! :thumbup: ;)


----------



## TTC LADY

only 0.5 lbs off this week.:shrug:


----------



## hope&faith09

TTC Lady - well done on the loss just think it 1/2 a pound closer to your goal weight and 1/2 lb that your not having to carry around anymore! 

Im going to be really good the next couple of days to make up for a bad week.


----------



## kellgell06

Hey ladies.. would love to join in. I started WW 7 weeks ago to help me lose the baby weight that i can shift. I also want to get slim as OH and i are thinking of getting married in 2012. (Not definate though as i want another baby before then) hehe. 
Anyways ive lost 12.5lbs so far and just lost my 1st 5%. Yay

Hope you're all getting on ok and good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I have started WW today, although i don't go to group just using my books from last time. I was wondering if there are any of you that have PCOS and are not on Metformin?, if so how is the weight loss going on WW?

Thanks 

x


----------



## CLH_X3

Well i wasnt 100% good on the weekendm but better then the last one! .. Im hoping for 2lb lose.. Please :flower: Haha..

Weigh in tonight.. why do I always have to ruin it the day before i weigh though ..eghh ..all week im perfect..WEEKEND..BOOM! Half ruined!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi 2.5lb for me tonight, really pleased as thats my 5%. YAY. Welcome to the new starts and well done to everyone on their losses this week.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on your loss chicken chaser. 

CLH - Good luck on your weigh in, I always blow it at the weekend. 

I have just been to my first zumba class - it was brilliant but feeling so so tired now. 

Have eaten under my points allowence today so feeling good at the moment ... still hoping to lose this week although staying the same wouldnt be the end of the world! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss TTC_lady and chickenchaser :happydance:

I know it can be discouraging when you aren't losing at a faster rate but you ARE losing and that's what is important :)


----------



## GooeyLooey

Vickie said:


> and I'll start :lol:
> 
> A little bit about me. I'm Vickie, mommy to Hannah. I've never been skinny (most of my family is overweight) but since having Hannah I've really let things slide and am not happy. So time to do something about it! After all it's no one's fault but my own if I don't make changes! I'm married to Stan who is skinny! And tall :rofl: and is one of those people who can eat pretty much whatever he wants. Luckily he is a good guy though and is really on board with the plan and is even portioning his own food and not having as many snacks and sweet things (well around me at least :haha:0
> 
> So far I really like the plan. I joined the Online group as I don't have a car to get to meetings and don't fancy waiting on a bus in the dark alone :lol: It's great though. They have an online calculator that helps you keep track of your points through the day.
> 
> My daily point allowance is 31 right now with 35 "extra" points for the week. I need to buy a scale to do at home weekly weigh ins so am not certain of my weight right now. Planning to do that this weekend :) as well as buying some healthy foods!

So sorrry to crash your thread Vickie, just wondering how I go on about doing WW online..Ive always wanted to but never really known how to go about it, are you able to give me a few tips how it works or anyone for that matter?no worries if not. x


----------



## Vickie

I'm not quite sure what you mean so I'll just give you an overview :)
I just signed up for the online account (are you in the US or Canada? as the system over in the UK is completely different)

Anyways I signed up online and entered my weight, height, activity level and it calculated the number of points I get daily. I started at 31 a day. Everyone as well (in the US/Canada) gets flex points or weekly points, you get 35 of these to use as you want. Once you sign up you'll have access to an online calculator where you can enter all of your daily food (it helps you find the totals). It also has an activity tracker where you can put in any activity (say leisure walking) and the amount of time you spent doing it so you earn activity points. I *believe* if you earn 4 or more a day than it is important to eat at least half of them to keep your body from going into starvation mode

did you have any specific questions?


----------



## GooeyLooey

Thank you very much :) no specific q's as such yet. Thanks though!! XX


----------



## CLH_X3

I lost 1, better then nothing, not really happy with that but AF is coming :nope:


----------



## Eoz

fairy_gem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have started WW today, although i don't go to group just using my books from last time. I was wondering if there are any of you that have PCOS and are not on Metformin?, if so how is the weight loss going on WW?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

ME me me me. I am a pcos sufferer and not on meds.I'm doing ok although I suffer with insulin drops due to the cyst so it can be tough at times.The weight loss is showing on my legs.bum,face and arms but my belly is still swollen and bloated I'm guessing thats the silly pcos x


----------



## RedRose19

CLH_X3 said:


> I lost 1, better then nothing, not really happy with that but AF is coming :nope:

a pound is alot well done :hugs:

i hope af stays away! :hugs:


well done one the losses..
ive got my weigh in tonight.. but i dont feel like going im feeling so sick :cry:


----------



## Hannah

Well done on all the losses and hi to new starters!

Just noticed your ticker babyhopes, Congratulations! Are you gonna try and carry on with WW while you are pregnant or just a looser version?


----------



## RedRose19

ive no idea... i mean is it ok to do ww while pregnant? i feel like i still need to lose weight before i have the baby but maybe just small amounts as i dont wanna cause harm..


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations babyhopes! :) I don't know if you can do WW while pregnant or not, here I do believe it's advised against


----------



## RedRose19

thanks vickie... im not sure what to do.. i think im just gonna eat healthy and try stick to a balanced foods and just make sure i dont go hungry if that makes sense.. and if i lose weight surely it wouldnt be bad as all im doing is eating healthy? :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

that's what I plan to do next time I get PG :D (not that that's going to happen any time soon :lol:)


----------



## RedRose19

plus at this rate i will be losing lots of weight because i feel so sick.. which i know isnt good either.. i didnt go to ww weigh in tonight.. my bad.. should i say to my leader ive just found out im preg?


----------



## Baby France

babyhopes10 said:


> ive no idea... i mean is it ok to do ww while pregnant? i feel like i still need to lose weight before i have the baby but maybe just small amounts as i dont wanna cause harm..

Congratulations!! I believe you're not allowed to do it in UK either. If you tell your leader I think she'll advise you to stop as apparently WW do not want to be seen to encourage dieting mums to be IYKWIM? Thats what my friend got told anyway?! 

I seriously doubt I will have lost this week. Had a blinking burger king for dinner cos we've been at Alton Towers today :doh: why could I not just resist the bloody chicken dips, so mad at myself now!

Lou x


----------



## RedRose19

Baby France said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> ive no idea... i mean is it ok to do ww while pregnant? i feel like i still need to lose weight before i have the baby but maybe just small amounts as i dont wanna cause harm..
> 
> Congratulations!! I believe you're not allowed to do it in UK either. If you tell your leader I think she'll advise you to stop as apparently WW do not want to be seen to encourage dieting mums to be IYKWIM? Thats what my friend got told anyway?!
> 
> I seriously doubt I will have lost this week. Had a blinking burger king for dinner cos we've been at Alton Towers today :doh: why could I not just resist the bloody chicken dips, so mad at myself now!
> 
> Lou xClick to expand...



thanks... im kinda sad that i wont be able to stay at ww in one way because i was looking forward to losing abit more weight ..

i wouldnt worry about the burger king hun as long as you were good the rest of the week its ok now and again.. i had greasy chicken dippers and chips last weekend and was good the rest of the week and i still lost 1.5... id say just drink alot of water as that stuff is salty and can make you retain water if that makes sense..

thanks again for your comment


----------



## Baby France

They might let you still go for healthy eating advice but not weigh you? I'm sure thats what they told her? I suppose the least you could do is ask and see eh?!


----------



## chickenchaser

babyhopes, just wanted to say congratulations.


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congartulations baby hope. I dont think your supposed to do it when pregnant ... but I lost 2 stone while I was pregnant so you can still lose! 

I just cooked a roast chicken dinner but now dont feel like eating it! 

Off to make a weight watchers pudding!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats! :dance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh ... I have just found this press release from weight watchers about the new plan ...

https://www.weightwatchersmediacentre.co.uk/PDF/Weight Watchers Press Pack.pdf 

I dont like the look of it as the old system is working for me but i will have ago when its released next week.


----------



## Eoz

it looks crap lol bugger it i'll do it o;d way and at home.

baby hopes well done.i think you can diet but not so much ww.if you have to stop still come here and chat to us xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :hugs: yeah i would like to still come here if thats ok.. because im gonna try stick to points and lose weight but wont go drastic or anything :)


----------



## Eoz

https://www.ehow.com/how_5065777_follow-weight-watchers-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## Eoz

https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/help/index.aspx?pageid=1079272


----------



## Vickie

you know you're always welcome in here babyhopes :)


----------



## CLH_X3

babyhopes10 - Congratulations!!! :flower:

I plan to (If it ever happens and im still on WW) carry on doing WW but give myself a few extra points ! .. Just so i dont put on to much weight! As i know if i ever let myself i would put on 2+ stone no problem! 

How is everyone else feeling?

I got my slim a soup for dinner! .. Yumm (not really :haha: ) 

And iv just had the WW mini hoops salt and vingar flav crisp.. there horrible! avoid!! :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I have got weigh in tonight so fingers firmly crossed! 

I had scrambled egg for my lunch ... but my little girl is weaning so we shared so I only had half a portion! Hope everyone is getting on ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI!


things are going well here :)


----------



## muffin1

hi all :)

I've been at a weight watchers for 15 weeks now and joined to give me the best chance of ttc :) had weigh in last night and lost 5lbs! i know lots of people are dreading the change but believe me it's fabulous ;) i love it! thats all i can say untill official launch next week! I was a little bit unsure about it at first as i had just got into the discovery plan but now i'm very happy! Only 3lbs to go untill 10% so getting very excited now!
x


----------



## hope&faith09

muffin - I know you cant say anymore about it just wondering if your actually doing it atm? because if you are its obviously working! As long as I can still eat what I want I dont mind! I have 1.5lbs to get to 10% I think it says in my log! 

I had a sneeky look on my scales earlier and its not looking promising for a good loss this week!


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi.... Well done on all recent losses ladies.

I've been doing WW online for 4 weeks and have only just got used to the points values for all our usuals / staples, so not looking forward to the change.

Online they promote its launch as 8th Nov, so will check it out then.

in 4 weeks, I've only lost 3.1 lbs (not great I know) and hoping to loose at least 7lbs in Nov, which will get me to target by Xmas. I have 18 points per day and will religiously weigh my portions this month and also commit to drink 8 glasses of water daily. 

Hopefully this will help.


----------



## hope&faith09

TTC Lady - thats a good loss, I think you lose weight quicker the more you have to lose! So congratulations on your loss so far, and dont forget the longer it takes to keep off the higher chance you have of keeping it off.


----------



## muffin1

hope&faith09 yep i've been doing the plan for 2weeks now. Things have changed but it's good ;) there is quite a bit of it in the press this week about it and if you google it a lot comes up. i've been averaging about 0.5-2lb a week so have been happy chipping it off. Still have 4st before i'm where i want to be. I've just been asked to be maid of honour at my bros wedding in may, now i'm stressing about losing weight to look nice and getting pregnant! ha ha! think i'll let fate decied and keep having fun trying! 

Good luck and well done with all your losses
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Muffin - I still have about 4 stone to lose too, but I am trying to get it off before my wedding next August and beofre we start to try for another baby next year! My maid of honour is going to be TTC so she is likely to be pregnant by next year! 

Lots of the press I have read about the new plan has been very negative ... I really have to be able to eat some of naughty favourites or I wont be able to do it!


----------



## muffin1

you'll be fine for your wedding next year :) i love a good wedding :) On the new plan i have a curly wurly every day (3points). Like anything it takes a little geting used to, fingers crossed you'll like it when all is revealed! 

Good luck with the weight loss hun xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome muffin!


----------



## TTC LADY

Can't get online to points calculator at moment, so can someone pls tell me how many points 1 WALLS SIZZLING CLASSIC SAUSAGE is... Planning bangers and mash tonight so want to see whether I can have one or two !!.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Baby France

Hey TTC...just looked in my book and can't find classic sizzling but all the other 'classic' sausages are 5.5 points.

I like chipolata sausages...they're only 1.5 per sausage!


----------



## Eoz

Whoop 3lb off !!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Eoz!!! :happydance:


----------



## Baby France

Way to go *eoz*!! Bet you're really chuffed x


----------



## Hannah

Well done Eoz!

Just got back from WI and I also lost 3lb! Making 10.5 in total! I am so happy, now lost well over my 5% target. I went into the meeting really just wishing to sts as I went to a halloween party and indulged a little bit so was reallyt suprised but in a good way.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - well done on losses. 

Just go tback from meeting - 2.5 off for me taking me to 22lbs in total. Am very happy and celebrating with a nice long swim tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## chickenchaser

What fantastic losses this week. We have all done so well.


----------



## Eoz

Awwww Ladies. Well done you all have done amazing.

I feel like im on cloud 9 now my goal is so close and i found THE wedding dress today so i have have to slim down now :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

that's great Eoz :wohoo: You are doing so well :D


----------



## tiggertea

well done on losses!

I WI this morning, since we have decided to follow WW from home now instead of @ meetings. 2.5lb off! that's probably the best loss I've had all along.
Now I'm in a double figure loss, and oh so close to having a stone off I feel like it's been worth it. Is that silly? I still have a loooong way to go, but have a renewed enthusiasm to actually get there.


----------



## Vickie

I don't think that's silly at all!!! I always find that I get more excited for every 10 pounds or so I lose for some reason?


----------



## RedRose19

i went to my ww tonight to weigh in for the last time i lost 4lbs again... 

so thats 9.5 in 3 weeks :wacko: 

im just gonna eat healthy from now on as i dont wanna cause any harm


----------



## hope&faith09

well done everyone ... i get excited every siver 7 i get. Have been a bit naughty today but its been worth it.


----------



## Baby France

Well done *BabyHopes* thats brilliant!!! 

Been to WI tonight and STS. Bit blah about it really but suppose I shouldn't moan as lost 9 weeks on the trot but :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

I find it so hard to lose, (I reckon it's coz WW isn't actually THAT different to the way I normally ate - but who knows?!), I get excited quite easily. :blush:


----------



## Vickie

well done babyhopes! :happydance:

I'll be doing the same (eating healthy but not counting my points/calories) when/if we decide to have a second child :lol:

that probably is why tiggertea! I made some drastic changes to my diet which is why I think I had such big losses early on


----------



## CLH_X3

some great loses, well done!!


----------



## CLH_X3

and iv just found out im pregnant as welll... wat a good couple days iv had!!!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats!!


----------



## RedRose19

CLH_X3 said:


> and iv just found out im pregnant as welll... wat a good couple days iv had!!!

yayyyyyyyyyyy :happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks, I dont know what to do about ww though.. I think im going to continue to do it... but maybe a less strict version?
Im not going to tell my leader for a few weeks so she cant kick me out of class

What should I do.. I still want to lose a tiny bit of weight, in a healthy way.. 

wat did you decide babyhopes


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations CLH!! :D


----------



## Baby France

*CLH* :yipee: thats fantastic news!! Congratulations x


----------



## tiggertea

I personally wouldn't actively try to lose weight while pregnant. You naturally put on a certain amount (even in the very early days) so it's going to look like you aren't losing anyways. :shrug: If it were me, I would eat healthily, but not "diet" - I would be thinking about the baby needing me to be eating well. (not 'eating for two' of course, but you will need a little bit more than you would normally have on WW!)


----------



## RedRose19

CLH_X3 said:


> Thanks, I dont know what to do about ww though.. I think im going to continue to do it... but maybe a less strict version?
> Im not going to tell my leader for a few weeks so she cant kick me out of class
> 
> What should I do.. I still want to lose a tiny bit of weight, in a healthy way..
> 
> wat did you decide babyhopes

im not gonna do ww anymore... but i think im gonna take what ww taught me and thats to just eat in moderation.. not to over eat.. and try go for less fattening things.. but i def think you should at least tell the leader she prob would have some advise :)


----------



## peanut56

Hi everyone!
My name is Tracie, I'm 30, living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.
I had my baby girl 4 weeks ago, and now have A LOT of weight to lose. I was successful on Weight Watchers 3 years ago (lost 63 pounds) but gained it all back during my pregnancy (had myself a GOOD time for those nine months!)
I posted this, but got no responses...Vickie kindly recommended I post in here :)


The leader at my WW meetings has talked a bit about a change to the program coming in December (to Canada). Apparently it's going to completely change everything, to the point where we'll have to buy new calculators and have all new books! She hasn't gone into any real detail (I'm guessing she's probably not allowed to) but did say that the UK and the USA were test countries. Has anyone tried it? Does anyone know anything about it? I'm too impatient to wait until December! I'm so curious!


----------



## muffin1

Hello :)

Congratulations on your new arrivial! I've been on the new plan for 2 weeks now, and so far loving it! i no longer feel hungry and had a 5lb loss last week. First week i was dissapointed as i gained half a pound but i think that was due to a certain someone arriving :( I also feel like i have loads more energy too! The new plan gets offically launched on monday, but i've been told the esource will be online from sunday! All fruit and most veg are free adn curly wurlys are 3points, yahoo!!

here's a link to the ww press pack:

https://www.weightwatchersmediacentre.co.uk/PDF/Weight Watchers Press Pack.pdf

x


----------



## muffin1

not sure i the previous web address worked so try his one:

https://www.weightwatchersmediacentre.co.uk/PDF/Weight Watchers Press Pack.pdf


----------



## peanut56

Thank you so much!!


----------



## RedRose19

im not even counting points just eating healthy and find every time i step on the scales its abit less... :wacko: its really odd.. i think they must be broken

congrats on your little girl :) she is so cute


----------



## hope&faith09

ahh i have had such a pig out day today i am going to have to work so hard to pull it back this week, have no idea how i am going to do it. 

looking forward to the motivation of the new plan at my meeting on wednesday to give me a real kicck start. feel very down today.


----------



## Vickie

thanks for the info muffin! I'm curious as to what changes they'll make to the one here, and a bit apprehensive :lol:

:hugs: Good luck hopeandfaith! One bad day isn't going to sink you as long as you get back on :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Good morning - well i am back on track again today, going to fireworks tonight but I am going to take some little snacks with me to aviod eating burgers and rubbish!


----------



## peanut56

So I'm feeling really terrible today...I had a bad eating day yesterday :( I was at Superstore yesterday (grocery store) and saw red velvet cheesecake. I couldn't resist!! My plan was to have a small piece (for 5 points :wacko:) every few days until it was gone. Well I don't know what I was thinking. That cheesecake was AMAZING! It was so delicious. I had 2 pieces :blush: and then like, 4 mini chocolate bars leftover from Halloween. I feel incredibly remorseful today :( So far I've been good today (but it's only 11:30 am here!) but the rest of that cheesecake is in the freezer calling my name...why did I buy it??


----------



## Eoz

lol thats why i never buy treats,having said that though i did buy the kids some brownies and muffins and i'm afraid that some lost their way and ended up in my tummy ooops!

how are we all x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: peanut do you ever have a "cheat" day? I tend to take one day out of the week (usually weigh in day) and eat whatever I want with in reason (that's where all of my flex points generally go :lol:) hope the rest of your day is going well!

Hope you have fun hope&faith :)

1 pound off for me this week :D


----------



## Eoz

Aww Vickie well done you. you are truly amazing xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peanut56

I should have a cheat day...I had one the last time I did Weight Watchers, and then it turned into a cheat weekend :haha: that's my only fear with having one. But I do agree that it would be a good idea, if I can learn to control myself!
Congrats on the 1 pound loss :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Well done Vickie


----------



## Vickie

peanut56 said:


> I should have a cheat day...I had one the last time I did Weight Watchers, and then it turned into a cheat weekend :haha: that's my only fear with having one. But I do agree that it would be a good idea, if I can learn to control myself!
> Congrats on the 1 pound loss :)

A lot of people feel the same way. I'm pretty good at reining myself in because I know I'll get another cheat day the next week. For me, if I deprived myself of the things I really like all the time (but can't necessarily have on WW) I know I wouldn't have made it this far. It helps me a lot to know that on X day I can eat what I want and than get back on track the rest of the week and still lose weight. I also think that it is supposed to help your metabolism to throw it a curve ball (extra calories) every once in a while :lol:


----------



## peanut56

You're definitely right, Vickie. I think I will try that next week (since I've clearly already had my cheat day for this week!)...I can't be TOO strict or I'm just setting myself up for failure. I'll just have to work hard to have some sort of control over myself. It's tough to find a balance sometimes!


----------



## hope&faith09

morning - so much for taking snacks with me last night i still had a hot dog but think i stayed just within my points for the day ... next 3 days are going to be 18 point days to help out and then new plan on Wednesday.


----------



## mum2bee

Good morning everyone! i thought ww was launching the new diet today on esourse? 

does any1 know?


----------



## Eoz

I have to go to a meeting on Weds to hear about it x nothing on my esource x


----------



## Vickie

good luck!! Apparently the changes are coming to Canada as well so I'm very interested to hear what you all think of the new plan


----------



## hope&faith09

Apparently changes will be on esource tomorrow and they will go thru it at meeting this week. 

Tracking for today I am currently on 17.5 points ... i may have one little chocolate with my hot drink later, does anyone know how many points a celebration is?


----------



## chickenchaser

hope&faith09 said:


> Apparently changes will be on esource tomorrow and they will go thru it at meeting this week.
> 
> Tracking for today I am currently on 17.5 points ... i may have one little chocolate with my hot drink later, does anyone know how many points a celebration is?

1 point each i think :wacko:


----------



## Hannah

Well, the new plan has gone live on esource! What a nightmare that has been, I have just spent the last 45 mins changing all my quick add foods and receipes to reflect the new 'propoints system' TBH I am quite confused as I have had a horrendous week and it shows on the new points that I am well within the allowances and I still have weekly points to use aswell. I suppose only time will tell with it. That said, it does look more flexible so hopefully it will be easier to stick to.


----------



## Eoz

omg Hannah what hell I just logged in and thought balls i'll wait till the meeting weds x


----------



## Hannah

If you track online you have to change it all over! It's very odd, you now get your points using not the calories and sat. fat but the protein, carbs, fat and fibre! My shopping is going to take hours!! lol. I already look like a confused woman frantically working out points as I wander around sainsbury's! :haha:

On the plus side, now I have changed everything over and added all my normal favorites, it seems quite simple, just time consuming to start with. :flower:

I just worked out my days food and tracking it is only seems to be about 22 points for breakfast honey roasted granola, lunch soup and bread, tea Spaghetti bolognese r54 and 3 pieces of fruit! I have 29 points in a day!, Plus an extra 32 points to use by Wednesday. How am I meant to do that? All my days that have changed over for this week seem to be really low on thte new points. :wacko:

If anyone switches over today can they let me know how their points work out? Is it the same with you?


----------



## Eoz

im angry lol my bread is 2 points now not 1 and crumpets have gone up.i have planned my day as old points and the new says i only have 6 points left for a main meal grrrrrrrrr i think im cancelling it and follow it old style at home.


----------



## hope&faith09

i dont like this new weight watchers ... i eat far less than my points are telling me to eat and I dont see how eating more when im not hungry is going to help me lose weight?!?

Well I will try and track today and see how it goes but I'm thinking of just staying with the old system. I am also annoyed that we had to change to this system and there doesnt seem a way just to stick to the old system.


----------



## kellgell06

Weighed in this morning and lost 1lb. A total loss of 13.5lbs. Half a pound til a stone. Yay!


----------



## Eoz

well done you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC LADY

Well done on all the weight losses this week.

Just registered for new pro points system online and it tells me I have 29 daily allowance plus 49 weekly allowance, previous 18 daily.

Its day one and I'm struggling to eat total allowance you can't carry over and also in the FAQ it says to ensure you eat all your points daily. Well unless I overeat when not hungry or eat lots of junk food, no way am I going to eat 29 daily.

Anyone else have same issue with new system ?


----------



## hope&faith09

TTC Lady - having exactly the same issues. I am just going to eat what i did last week and work out the points for it as i dont want to start a downward spiral of over eating.


----------



## Bex1p

Just caught up since I last got weighed....Lost another 7.5 on Thursday which was over 3 weeks. Takes me upto 19.5lb!

Congrats on everyone losses.
I'm dying to find out about this pro points but it wont let me on the site!?
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TTC LADY

Well done on the great weight loss. 19lbs in 3 weeks is fantastic.
No problem for me getting on site


----------



## Bex1p

TTC LADY said:


> Well done on the great weight loss. 19lbs in 3 weeks is fantastic.
> No problem for me getting on site

19lbs in 3 weeks would be amazing! But it was 7.5lb in 3 weeks which makes my total weight loss to 19.5lb hehe


----------



## Hannah

Well done on losses!


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses!

the new points system sounds..........interesting


----------



## TTC LADY

I usually have toast for breakfast, fruit for lunch which according to new system will leave me 25 points for dinner. 

unless we for out for a meal, I will struggle to consume daily points allowance, which WW suggest is a bad thing due to body potentially going into starvation mode.

I will try it this week and then see what impact it has on weight.


----------



## hope&faith09

Right i have eaten everything i normally would for the day and i have 14 points remaining ... Should i try and eat the rest of the points or just leave it? I have a feeling this new points system isnt going to work for me ... it will just send me back into my old habbits.


----------



## kellgell06

If you hungry then eat and use them up but i wouldnt eat just to use up points. Especially if you have eaten as much as you would have on the old points system.


----------



## hope&faith09

Thats what i thought ... I will speak to leader about it on Wednesday but no going to overeat for the sake of it, I might have a hot chocolate tho!


----------



## kellgell06

o0o sounds tempting.. Ive really got into the new options dreamy caramel hot chocolate. Think i may have one now. hehe.


----------



## hope&faith09

mmm I have just worked out the points for the haloween chocolates we have left over and they are still 1 so I am going to have a nice long bath, a hot chocolate and a couple of naughty chocolates and I will still be 8 within my allowence!


----------



## chickenchaser

HI all another 2.5lb for me tonight. YAY!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

congratulations chicken chaser! Brilliant Loss! 

I'm hoping for 1 - 2lbs this week. Which will take me about 1lb off my 10%


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss chickenchaser! :yipee:


----------



## kellgell06

Well done chickenchaser.


----------



## Vickie

hope you all are having a good day today! It's turning into a really busy week here so I haven't had much chance to be online. 

Hope that the new system works out for you all! I'm intrigued to see it now, wondering how it's going to change what I'm already doing.....


----------



## Bex1p

I dont think i'm going to like it!!!

I put in what I would normally eat and it takes me over!!!

Although I guess thats what the weekly treat points are for...just feels bad mentally!


----------



## chickenchaser

hope&faith09 said:


> Right i have eaten everything i normally would for the day and i have 14 points remaining ... Should i try and eat the rest of the points or just leave it? I have a feeling this new points system isnt going to work for me ... it will just send me back into my old habbits.

I have 14 point left too and I have double checked everything. I have even pointed it up with the new calculator. It just seems wrong but we will see I hope it doesn't break my 2lb a week loss, i would be gutted.


----------



## hope&faith09

I think i am going to be gutted this week ... I really dont see how it will be possibel to lose whilst filling all these points. I will speak to leader tomorrow tho. 

I am just tallying up my points for today to see how many I have actually used today. 

I am also doing baby yoga, a 3 mile swim for children in need and then back for my ww meeting in the evening have a feeling its going to be a busy day!


----------



## kellgell06

I only started the pro points plan yesterday after my ww meeting and so far on both days ive left quite a large number of points. 11 yesterday and 14 today. Are alot of you finding yourself in the same situation?


----------



## EternalRose

Arrrgh Im such a failure, I started college in Sept and since then I have gained 9 pounds. I need to start this again....will look into this pro points plan later. xx


----------



## Eoz

Just been to my meeting spent a bloody bomb on new gadgets and books.I hope this works.I also want to cry.I have gained 2 pounds and I have barely eaten this week,Saying that my ovarian cyst is playing up and i am very bloated : (


----------



## hope&faith09

hey all - not sure about this pro points but will give it ago but my leader was awful when I questioned her about it. 1lb off for me this week and I had under eaten by alot according to the pro points so I am going to have to be so so careful. 

Total weight loss so far 23lbs so I am happy. 

Have just tallied up my points used for the day and I have 11 left ... the only thing my leader said was that the minimum number you should use is 29 so I think I am going to have a 29 point week rather than a 39 point week and just see how satisfied I am! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss hope&faith, sorry to hear your leader was less than supportive though :(


----------



## Eoz

well 1st day on pro points and its been ok.my new best friend is the calculator.I have 14 points left and i haven't touched my extra allowance.

how are you all doing?


----------



## Hannah

Well I put on 1lb this week so back to 9.5lbs off for me, but :witch: is here though so hopefully it's just water retention. 

I understand the new plan a bit better now I went to the meeting last night so I am gonna give it a go. Probably won't be on here very much though for the next few weeks as we are moving house tomorrow and need to get broadband sorted in the new place first so goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Eoz

Good luck with the move xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck with the move Hannah. 

Well so far today I have used 25 points so I have 4 more points to take me up to minimum points, think I might have a couple of little chocolates and a hot chocolate. Or I might see what else there might be for pudding. 

How are you getting on?


----------



## Vickie

good luck with the move Hannah!


----------



## Hannah

Thank you! I'm hoping that the stress and effort will help shift some extra weight!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hannah said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping that the stress and effort will help shift some extra weight!

Think about lifting all those boxes:haha: Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## -Hug-

Hi, does anyone have the new calculator? Can't see to work out how many propoints i should be on coz im breastfeeding. I'm 27, 5ft 4, 13st 6 and breastfeeding. Thanks if anyone can help me!


----------



## CLH_X3

WD everyone on there loses, i havent really done it loads this week so I think i will only lose 1 or .5


----------



## Eoz

Made these for my daughters party the temptation is killing me!

https://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww334/maliki79/102_3028.jpg


----------



## Vickie

those look fantastic Eoz! I can see why you'd be tempted!


----------



## Vickie

https://www.facebook.com/weightwatchersuk

saw this on my fb feed, might be of interest to you girls in the UK :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, I joined WW last night, survived my first day ok, please can I join your thread??? xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome twinkle!


----------



## Vickie

STS for me this week, not surprising really I've had a baaaaaaaaaad week :rofl:


----------



## Bex1p

Vickie said:


> STS for me this week, not surprising really I've had a baaaaaaaaaad week :rofl:

Staying the same is a bonus then when youve had a bad week! I was really stressed yesterday and ended up having an indian...tut tut tut!


----------



## TTC LADY

0.6 lbs off for me this week.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss TTC! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

well done on your loss ttc. 

As for me i have just got back from a six course sunday lunch - I went to the place my wedding is booked at next year with family it was lovely but i am stuffed now! Dont think I will lose this week! But to be honest I have got alot going on this week so I will put a line under it at weigh in and start a fresh on Wednesday. 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## kellgell06

Weighing in tommorrow at my meeting and am nervous as ive been on the pro points plan for a week. 

Im hoping ive lost at least 1lb. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow!


----------



## EternalRose

Right................I am back now. I woke up this morning all raring to go for this. Its been a stressful month, I have been applying to unis, had an interview for uni, college work to do, breastfeeding support, and the list goes on. I have a new friend " wine " NOT GOOD!!! :nope: My waistline shows it as well. I am sooooooooooo not weighing myself until after Xmas because I honestly think I may jump off a cliff :lol: 

Could anyone kindly explain in a nutshell what this new pro points plan is xx


----------



## Baby France

:hi: everyone!

Just come back from a weekend away and forgot to update at my last WI. I lost 2lb :dance:

Been on the propoints for about 4 days now and I'm not too sure about it TBH. I feel that everything has doubled in points. I've already spent my 'weekly' points and if you don't eat your daily points you lose them. I've got a meal on Tuesday which means I'll have to eat no point food all day just to cover my meal which seems a bit blah.

AND my book tells me that chicken (raw) is less points than chicken cooked. WHO eats chicken raw...that'll be no one. Why could they not just tell me that cooked food is more points due to your body breaking it down etc, etc rather than letting me know if I eat it raw...I can have chocolate and if I don't then I can't.

Not giving up on it just yet...but I do think I'll be saving myself my £20 a month and buy myself some scales and stick to the old plan.


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. i think im coming back... im gonna just eat sensibly this week then go back to ww next week .. i think concentrating on good health for awhile will be a good idea.. (btw i had a name change i used to be babyhopes10) i hope its ok to join back again :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:( Sorry for your loss :hugs:

:hi: Welcome back ER and good luck getting back on! We're not on the pro-points plan here so no idea :hugs:

Well done on your loss BF! Hope you had a good holiday? :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Half way through my week & seem to be doing ok - had a big meal out on Sat night but had hiked for 3 hours during the day so had earned 23 activity points!! Hopefully that'll mean I still lose some weight. I've got to work Thurs evening so I'm just trying to find another meeting to go to. Hope the week is going ok for you all xxx


----------



## Baby France

Hey Vickie!

Yeah we had a lovely time. Just feeling a little bit like mission impossible with propoint scheme :wacko:

The only way I can pull it back is by exercise...but with two LO's I don't get chance. OH is brilliant at helping out but he works shifts so got no chance of bringing points back in if I 'overspend'.

Been with WW for 11 weeks and never felt restricted but feel really reigned at the min? Oh well...first week I'll put on cos can't see how I'll lose!!


----------



## kellgell06

Well i weighed in today... 
Not sure whether this pro points plan is working for me. 
I didnt lose weight and i didnt gain...
I stayed the same which is a little disappointing although i must look on the bright side. At least i didnt gain.
Going to give the pro points plan another try this week and if i gain or stay the same again im going back to the old plan.


----------



## muffin1

hey there :)
i had a half pound gain on my first week and was mega gutted at had been soooo good, but on the second week lost 5lb and last week lost another 1lb. usually when i have a big loss i have a gain or stay the same! My ww leader said that some leaders had not lost the first week and then went on the have a large gain! Stick with it hun :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi all, 3.5lb for me this week but I can't say it was all from hard work. Not really eaten this weekend as spent it all in hospital in critical care with my sister in law who had a devistating head injury on Friday and has us all worried sick, but today she is showing good signs so keeping our fingers crossed. Love to you all and keep at it.


----------



## hope&faith09

chicken chaser - that is awful, I really hope she recovers soon - my love and prayers go out to you and your family. Well done on the loss aswell. x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chickenchaser will keep your SIL in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## hope&faith09

Hope everyone is ok ... I have had an awful week and have also miscarried this week so I am not counting points and just letting myself do whatever for a few days. Dont think I will go and weigh in tomorrow. 

Hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: So sorry for your loss hope&faith :(


----------



## Eoz

Aww sweetheart huge hugs.You just get better and carry on when your ready xxx

Ive also taken time out and wont be weighing in this week x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hugs to you Hope&Faith, be gentle with yourself xx


----------



## Baby France

:hugs: Redrose x

Chickenchaser keeping you're SIL in thoughts and hope she gets better soon!!

:hug: Hope&faith x

Thinking of you ladies x


----------



## RedRose19

ive started ww again today.. ive been good so far.. i wanna lose a stone between now and xmas.. so hopefully i can do that

so sorry hope&faith :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hope&faith I'm so sorry, It sound like we have both had a really bad week. Thank you for your wishes and prayers.

All Thankyou to all of you that are sending your love, prayers and positive thoughts I'm a great believer in that it helps. She is doing well but we just don't seem to be able to keep her off the ventalator for more than a few hours but it's still early days. Take care all and Thanks again. XXX :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Chickenchaser - I'll keep her & your family in my prayers xxx

Vickie - please could you put on that I lost 6.5lbs this week :D


----------



## Hannah

Well done on the losses everyone! I lost 2lbs this week:happydance: so I am hoping that the new plan is working for me, although I really don't know as I have been working so hard moving the house.

:hugs: to all the ladies who need it too!


----------



## Baby France

Well done on losses everyone...Twinkle is that on the new programme?

I've lost 1lb. TBH I feel as though I should have lost 5lb with how hungry I've been! BUT tomorrow is a new day and I will stick at it. Some ladies lost 5/6lb on the first week so it must be going right somewhere eh?!


----------



## muffin1

evening ladies :)

So sorry for your losses hope&faith and RedRose19 :(

I lost 3.5lb this week, been doing the new plan for 3weeks now and have lost 9.5lbs. Finally cracked my 10% and have los 24lbs now! feeling good but having back trouble at the mnute so having to take it easy :( Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses everyone! :happydance:

so what does everyone now think of the new plan?


----------



## Baby France

Still bit iffy about it TBH. Most weeks I lose 1.5 - 3lbs and feel fulfilled at the end of the week. I feel as though I'm left a bit hungry.

My wine has gone from 7 points to between 18 - 19 points. My 2.5 jacket is now 8 points. So I'm feeling as though my previous 'loss' is one big lie as I've not been eating the right foods. I will be more positive this week on it and will have to stock up on fruit.

In my _professional_ opinion :sulk: haha:)

I feel that the way its changed is...you've been fast forwarded to the '18 point' daily allowance plan. As most stuff is doubled in points .i.e. the lowest points you have are 29 daily points and 49 weekly points. (18 x 2 = 36, 49/7 = 7...36-7=29)...If you don't use your daily points...you lose them. No saving up etc...(but thats where your 49 weekly points come in)

Most stuff has doubled in point allowance and occasionally you will have the odd item that is the same. BUT all fruit is free as is the majority of veg. apart from the usual potatoes, parsnips, peas, corn etc... 

I do see how it encourages you to eat healthily etc. You calculate by using carbs, protein, fat & fibre rather than cals & sat fat. Some ladies had fabulous weight losses this week after months of struggling. I need to buy and eat more fruit and hopefully that'll help me stay on track...but they're is only so much fruit you can eat before wanting something more. I might be eating my words next week though so?!


----------



## twinkle1975

I thought I'd find it really hard but I've had trouble eating all my points but I've got a lot to lose so I've got a lot of points to use each day - Baby France I'll lend you some of mine if you want!! :laugh2:
DH had said he's follow the plan to keep me company (and he could do with shedding a bit of weight) but he only lost 1lb this week - sat down with him last night & worked out how many points he should be eating - 44 & how many he's actually been eating - 23 - no wonder he's not been losing much - his poor body must've been thinking he was on hunger strike! He was very excited that he was allowed to have some cheese and crackers last night! :haha:


----------



## Baby France

twinkle1975 said:


> I thought I'd find it really hard but I've had trouble eating all my points but I've got a lot to lose so I've got a lot of points to use each day - Baby France I'll lend you some of mine if you want!! :laugh2:
> DH had said he's follow the plan to keep me company (and he could do with shedding a bit of weight) but he only lost 1lb this week - sat down with him last night & worked out how many points he should be eating - 44 & how many he's actually been eating - 23 - no wonder he's not been losing much - his poor body must've been thinking he was on hunger strike! He was very excited that he was allowed to have some cheese and crackers last night! :haha:

I'll take um!!! Are you on the new point system now? If so, how are you finding it against the old one?

Just been out and bought loads of fruit. I WILL stick to this new plan for another couple of weeks before I revert back (if I do)


----------



## Vickie

that's so nice of your husband! Stan doesn't really watch his points but he does eat the way I do and he doesn't bring crap into the house (which would be killer!) He does definitely eat more than I do and his snacks are generally different than what I eat but what he is eating isn't stuff I want to eat anyways which helps!

hope everyone has a good weekend!

WI for me tomorrow :argh:


----------



## kellgell06

Im still not sure on the new plan. I stayed the same last week so il see if i lose this week. I havnt touched any of the weekly allowance.


----------



## RainbowMum

*tiptoes in*
gained so much :( big sigh :( 
*tiptoes back out, clutching a bag of chilli bagel chips*


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: RM I was wondering about you :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

RM hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

I cant get used to this new way and i have had a crappy 2 weeks with one thing and another so fallen off the wagon.i think ive gained 3/4 lbs.I feel guilty and hate my self so going to go to WI on weds,get told off and start again x


----------



## Vickie

1.5 off for me this week :yipee: I guess the new plan will take effect her soon

This week is going to be bad for me, we're going out with friends tonight and than US Thanksgiving on Thursday....doubt I'll lose but will try to maintain for the week

:hugs: Eoz


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey everyone - well I put weight watchers to the back of my mind this week to let me recover emotionally and we are having a big takeaway tonight and I have pigged out all day but am starting a fresh tomorrow. Lots of poitive thinking really hoping to get to my 2 stone loss by christmas which wouldv'e been about 5lbs more but I think it will be more like 8lbs from this weeks weigh in. 

Well done on everyones losses.


----------



## Eoz

hugs darling.take it slowly xxxxxxx

I bought some new scales today and i have gained 3lb in 2 weeks not bad really.so i'll try to shift a bit before weigh in then start a new x


----------



## hope&faith09

I havent been able to do anything today - doctor doesnt think I have fully m/c'd so I am awaiting a phone call for a scan and then I will know whether I will be admitted but I have spent the entire day curled up on the sofa with a hot water bottle feeling rubbish. My leader rang me to find out why I had missed the meeting and I explained she was quite nasty saying it shouldnt affect my weight loss and I shouldn't eat for emotional reasons which to be honest made me feel worse.


----------



## Eoz

omfg what a bitch.bloody hell hun its not as though you have scoffed food for the sake of it you have just not portion controlled or looked in to the fat count.So bloody what.aeveryone deserves a break and you more than anyone does right now.

I have had several losses hun so you have my full sympathy x


----------



## hope&faith09

to be fair I have doen some comfort eating and just picking anything and everything up even when I am not hungry I guess it takes my mind off things but tonight I will enjoy my dinner and put a big fat line under it and start a fresh lots of fresh food and delicious new recipes!


----------



## Vickie

:shock: Hope&faith I can't believe she didn't have any compassion for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Eugh - what a cow! Be gentle with yourself and ignore her! Xxx

I've just depressed myself by measuring myself and my thigh is as big as some people's waists! I'm horrific!!


----------



## Bex1p

Hi everyone, well done on any losses! Got weighed thursday for the last fortnight and had lost 5.5lbs yay.

I really didnt think I was going to like the new plan but it's totally changed my eating habits for the better. I used to fill up on ww choccys and puds and ready meals but now I buy unprocessed foods and feel loads better for it. Loving the free bananas! I'll quite happily scoff one of those in place of a choccy bar now so well done weight watchers!


----------



## hope&faith09

ahh I had a sneaky look at the scales this morning and I have put on about 6lbs in two weeks I now feel terrible about my binge yesterday. But the bad thing is all I want to do is continue to stuff my face and I really dont know what to do to get back on the weight watchers plan ... do you think I should speak to my leader? Or has anyone got any advice before I go out the door to costa coffee and buy myself a large hot choc with cream and a large slice of cake.


----------



## gem1985x

Hey everyone , wondering if I can join this thread ? Just joined ww today . Done ww last year so the new point system is taking a bit of time to get used to ! Lost alot of weight last year . Was put on decapeptyl on Oct for my endometriosis and came off it in july . Put on 2 stone due to injection and comfort eating!!! Hopefully wanting to lose around 10lb before christmas ! 

xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: hope&faith cut yourself some slack :hugs: Good luck getting back on program! A few days in and you'll get the hang of it again

:hi: Welcome gem!


----------



## kellgell06

WooHoo!!! Another 2.5lbs lost. Finally lost my 1st Stone and lost a total of 16lbs. Still a long way to go but its a good start. 
Good luck with all your weigh ins. and well done to those who have lost this week.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss kellgell!! :yipee:


----------



## RedRose19

i saw your pics on you and hannah vickie.. your looking really good :hugs: (without sounding weird lol ) just thought id say :p


----------



## Vickie

RedRose19 said:


> i saw your pics on you and hannah vickie.. your looking really good :hugs: (without sounding weird lol ) just thought id say :p

thank you :) I was working it out last night and I'm 25 pounds from a healthy BMI :shock: I can hardly believe it

Unfortunately I still see a lot of places where I need to lose most times when I look in the mirror or at pics :dohh: I know I need to stop that and focus on what I have accomplished!


----------



## RainbowMum

I have faced the scales and adjusted my ticker :(

I'll be following the 'old' system as I don't have the time to go to a meeting and I still have all the material here


----------



## Panda_Ally

I'm going back to weight watcher tomo evening after about a month out.... I have gained around 8lbs in that time :( but I will get back on the horse! My friend said they changed it tho.... I don't want it to change I liked it the way it was!!! 

Can someone explain for me???


----------



## Eoz

i hate the new way so will stick to old as well well done on losses ladies xx

Panda ally.everyone gets 29 points a day and 49 pro points a week.all fruit is free now.the 49 is just a little extra to help you if you have a bad day or want to go out etc.
But all foods have gone up in points ie bread was 1 is now 3 points,rice has gone up as has wine.

I cant see how you loose weight.fruit was pointed before and is now free and more points to eat if you want.i havent lost for 2 weeks now.partly as i cant be bothered and 2 im peed off they have messed it about.all packing will be changed soon so its hell of a confusing esp if you stick to old way x


----------



## Vickie

everyone gets 29 points regardless of weight??? that's odd


----------



## Eoz

yup some peeps get more but i think thats for the bigger people


----------



## RedRose19

Vickie said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> i saw your pics on you and hannah vickie.. your looking really good :hugs: (without sounding weird lol ) just thought id say :p
> 
> thank you :) I was working it out last night and I'm 25 pounds from a healthy BMI :shock: I can hardly believe it
> 
> Unfortunately I still see a lot of places where I need to lose most times when I look in the mirror or at pics :dohh: I know I need to stop that and *focus on what I have accomplished!*Click to expand...

:thumbup: definitly you have done so well.. any advise on how you stick with it.. i find it so hard to stay on ww at the minute.. :cry: i just wish i could stop my self!


----------



## mummykcc

Hello :) I have been following the WW points system for a while now, and managed to loose the rest of my pregnancy weight along with some more. I had a week off writing everything down recently, and remembered why it is such a good idea! I ended up nibbling/picking on more then I should have. I'm back to writing everything down again now and I'm back on track. I would ideally like to loose the last 4lbs of my target before christmas. 

Keely.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Keeley! Good luck reaching your goal

:hugs: I do have my off weeks but once I step on the scales and see the effect (weight gain) it's had I'm generally pretty motivated to get right back to the program. I like to see the loss....so that's really my big motivation


----------



## RedRose19

i think i just need a kick... because i love seeing the loss.. but i make up excuses that i havent really lost weight that its just because im wearing lighter clothes.. and then dont do it the following week.. its odd..


----------



## Vickie

:blush: I weigh in at home in the morning with only my panties on so it doesn't give me much excuse


----------



## RedRose19

lol.. how does the online classes work? you just pay online? maybe that would work better for me.. hmmm


----------



## Vickie

it automatically charges my credit card once a month :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I have 39 points daily and 49 that everyone gets. 

I havent got back on track yet after my awful week - I think I am going to get back on track tomorrow as it is weigh in day ... really not looking forward to going tomorrow night and have been thinking about not going as my leader is going to look at me like a complete disappointment.

Well done on losses so far. 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## gem1985x

Hey hope&faith hopefully your weigh in goes ok fingers crossed for you! I'm only on day two of ww! I have 29 points and the 49 weekly . Ate into the weekly last night when I was out for dinner but struggling to eat my 29 today ! Have 9 to eat before bed ! Really bloated tonight so hoping that disappears when Af is over ! X anyone had a WI since starting the pro points xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I am guessing I will put about 8lbs on I really havent watched what I have been eating but hopefully that will drop back off over the next few weeks - still aiming to get to my 2 stone target by christmas.


----------



## Vickie

I would imagine that you'll lose that weight really quickly hope&faith once you get back on plan :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

I hope so - I am really hoping not to seen a 16 on the scales if I can stay within the 15 stone bracket I will be happy.


----------



## RainbowMum

hope&faith in the last couple of months I've been having episodes of pigging out and eating everything in sight for a couple of weeks, everytime the weight just 'dropped' as soon as I started watching what I eat. 
Let's hope these 10[?] lbs I have 'found' will drop off soon *ha*
I'm annoyed with myself as I have reached 13st again, highest since the beginning of the year.
I had the shock of my life when I stepped on the scales yesterday, but it was time to see it 'black on white', my clothes had been starting to feel tighter again so I had suspected it


----------



## Baby France

I'm reverting back to old plan this week. Just paid for another month so will go until then but I'm following old plan at home with about 3 friends. 

I've starved for 2 weeks and there is only so much fruit you can eat without wanting to pig out. I lost EVERY week bar one (sts) on old diet and loved it. I could be as naughty or as good as I wanted. I weighed (earlier than should) last night and only lost a pound again. Don't get me wrong I'm happy I'm losing - but I'm losing less by starving than eating happily and losing more.

I personally feel that new diet is a whole money making scheme. You can ONLY get 1 pointed bread and low point things on ww branded stuff. I'd still like to come on here if I'm allowed though.

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

Of course you are. Why wouldn't you be :lol: 

:hugs: Good luck going back to the old plan! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Baby France - i am having similar feelings about the new plan - I am going to my meeting tonight to get the truth about my weight I qam thinking 16,1 but i will update later .... and see what others opinions I get about the new plan tonight. 

But I have decided to follow it religiously this week at 29 points a day and see what happens next week. hmm not convinced tho. 

I really dont want to go tonight I dont want to see my leaders face.


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies x

I went for my weigh in and i have lost the 2 pounds i gained so still at 11st 8 but i am happy as it is some loss.Only 2 more till my 10% So i am no better off or no worse off as such but nw got the kick up my butt i needed 

I am trying the new way this week but i think i'll go to the old way as so many are saying how bad it is.

I still cant get how fruit is free. This poor girl eats at least £40 of fruit a week as its healthy etc and she has never lost on the new plan.

Baby france if i do then we can help each other out xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hannah

Hi all. Well weigh in was this eveining and I put on .5lb, not too disapointed as to be completely honest, I have been a complete pig and eaten what I wanted when I wanted it! :haha:

I am rubbish at tracking without esource and since we have ust had the internet back after moving, I haven't been tracking! :dohh: Nevermind, I am back online now so no excuses, I am determined to reach a stone off by xmas and the last weigh in I have will be on the 22nd december so it should be acheivable. :thumbup:


----------



## Baby France

Good luck Hope&Faith!! I've been with WW for 13 weeks now and never (fortunately) found it hard or been unable to pull my points back. The last two weeks I have though and officially tonight I've not pointed, drank wine eaten the biggest bar of chocolate and debating about eating some toast - just to be a rebel and for the sake of it.

And its WI tomorrow. I was so excited for the new plan too. I'm in a right sulk about it :sulk: they can shove all the fruit they want to eat where the sun doesn't shine. I enjoy fruit & veg - in moderation. So ner :yellowcard:


----------



## Vickie

Eoz is your loss right on the first page? or do I need to change it?

well done on your two pounds! :D

today's been okay for me. I am going over points tomorrow though so we'll see how WI goes on Saturday


----------



## twinkle1975

I get 40 points a day - I must be one of those 'bigger people' :haha:
Really struggling to eat them all some days - just had cheese & crackers to use up 10 points!!


----------



## kellgell06

I havent bothered tracking this week. And i know i should of because when i want something to eat, i just think "oh i should have enough points for it" and just eat it. 

Does anyone ese struggle to find time to exercise apart from taking LO on a walk?


----------



## Vickie

I did in the beginning, only the last few weeks have I really started doing any kind of exercising apart from walking....


----------



## kellgell06

I dont know if its just me making excuses not to find time. But im alone with LO all day so can only walk with him. Then by the time my partner gets in.. I cook dinner, Bath LO and put him to bed and then im knackered. 
Ive never been a very active person, however a couple of months being becoming pregnant, i was at the gym every night after work until 9pm. But theres just no way ive got the energy to go to the gym after LO is down for the night.


----------



## hope&faith09

Kellgell - I dont seem to have time to exercise - like you I at home with lo all day and now the weather is so cold I really dont feel like going out for a walk! Amy seems to hate the cold as well so its a bit of a nightmare! 

Well I went to weigh in last night and I have put on 5lbs in two weeks. So my total loss has gone down to 18lbs I think. I was a little upset but it has really given me the kick I need to start again. 

Aim for this week is to get rid of as much of that excess gain as possible. I am having a 29 point week - avoiding using my weekly points to try and have a really good loss next week. 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## gem1985x

I'm more than half way through my first week on WW . Really loving the 29 points had a huge lunch ( healthy! ) and still have 19 points till the end of the day! . Can feel the bloating in belly going down so I'm hoping for a loss on sunday!x


----------



## gem1985x

p.s - being really naughty at work and printing off lots of WW recipes!!  lol


----------



## kellgell06

I feel better now knowing that at least one more person is struggling to exercise. Even a lady at my WW with a baby manages to walk 4miles a day and go to the gym at least 2 or 3 times a week. Her mum looks after her LO but my mum lives over an hour away so theres no way i could do that.


----------



## hope&faith09

Kell - I have no chance of that ... to be honest I dont think i would have the energy to do that! After a day with LO I am ready to put my feet up! 

Well I am just working out how many points I have used today! Feel I am definately back on track. So far today I have had 26 points - perfect for a yoghurt and maybe a digestive biscuit before bed!


----------



## Baby France

Exercise...whats that?! :haha: The only exercise I get to do is taking the kids to the park or shopping with the pram!! After the housework and chasing around after monster all day there is no way on this planet am I taking my backside off to the gym!!! Although I do dance on Tuesdays - but that doesn't feel like exercise, I just go to chat to my best friend and spend most of it gossiping (don't tell OH) :blush:

I had a complete no point day yesterday and ate at least 15 points worth of chocolate, wine and I did eat toast too!! 

Just back from WI and I've lost 1lb...personally I feel that after starving for more than 10 days - I deserve it!! 

So excited for tomorrow, back to the old plan it is!!


----------



## RainbowMum

*old point system*
cereal w milk(4)
bread(1)
bagel with laughing cow(4.5)
pineapple(1)
pear(1)
chicken and potato(5)
cereal and yogurt(4)
=20.5 seems like it was a carbtastic day today, not eaten any veggies!


----------



## twinkle1975

Lost another 2lbs tonight - woohoo!! 
Some one asked about the fruit thing at our meeting tonight & the leader said its about eating to your satisfactioon level - if your loading up 14 melons, 6 grapefruits 20 plums & a dozen apples just to eat during your fav tv programme then you're probably eating too much fruit!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats on your losses! :yipee:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all 

Thats what my problem is with the new plan - its all about satisfaction levels and thats my main problem I really can't identify when I am satifsied or when I am just eating for the sake of it which is why I loved the old plan because I ate all my points and knew thats how much I should be eating! 

As for the free fruit and veg - last nights dinner I decided to make a pasta bake sort of thing with a weight watchers sauce and for the first time ever I decided to bulk out our dinner with some vegetables ... we had a huge portion of sauce and I was stuffed after it and it only pro-pointed it at 12PP. 

I guess I will see how I go at weigh in next week! We have decided to do a beef stir fry tonight which shouldnt be to high on points.


----------



## Vickie

1 pound gone for me :wohoo:


----------



## EternalRose

Well done Vickie, is the old points system still on the WW website? Mine seems to have converted to pro points plan and I dont understand it..:wacko:


----------



## Vickie

we haven't switched over here yet though I guess it's coming in the next week or so......


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done Vickie 

I dont think the old info is on the website anymore its all just the new plan! 

So far this week I am doing really well at sticking to the plan! Just had a stirfry for dinner and I have 3 points left from 29 to have a little treat tonight I think! If I was eating all my points I would have 13 left ... there is no way I could eat that many tonight!

How is everyone getting on? x x x


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi All, We have just had some really good news tonight, my SIL is going to be discharged from hospital on Tuesday she had done so well. It is so hard to think that 2 weeks ago they were telling us there was a high chance she was going to die and now they have decide to do her rehab at home she is doing so well physically. So I no longer have an excuse so I'm back at WW tomorrow and back on the propoint. I don't think I have put anything on but I don't think I have lost either while camping out at the hospital. So fresh start and another 7lb for christmas would be nice. 
Well done all on your losses. Take Care and think skinny thoughts. LOL.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: that's great news about your SIL!


----------



## gem1985x

Lost 4 lbs on my first week of pro points ! Loved the pro points so far ! X


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Is anyone doing weightwatchers online? :)


----------



## Vickie

I am and answered your other thread :lol:

well done on your loss gem!! :happydance:

I guess Canada will be switching to pro-points in the next week or so?


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Chicken Chaser - really glad to hear that!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladie just got home from WI and have lost .5 not bad really considering, back on it now. YAY.

Thanks to all for you best wishes for SIL.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on the losses. 

I am just cooking dinner ... I didnt realise how many propoints were in meatballs so I may be using some of my 49 today but I am still hoping for a big loss this week ... still hoping to hit that 2 stone loss mark by christmas but that means I really need to be strict with myself! 

What are people doing about weight watchers over christmas? Are you following it or are you having some time off?


----------



## gem1985x

I'll think I'll try and bit use my extra points on the run up to Christmas but on christmas day boxing day . Not worry about pointing ! That's the plan anyway (so far!) don't worry about eating into ur 49 ! I did that a few times last week ! X


----------



## Vickie

hmm not sure what I'll do for Christmas. It actually falls on my regular cheat day which works well for me :lol: but I might go ahead and WI Christmas Eve and have a take away that day instead of cooking :shrug: than have Christmas dinner as usual. We'll see. I have a lot of things coming up, get togethers with friends so it will be interesting trying to make sure I stay on track. And I guess I'll be on the new plan tomorrow? :shrug: I'm not 100% certain when they are changing the online system over here. I'm a little worried about it :lol: Hoping that it's still a plan I like.....


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm going to eat whatever I want on Christmas Day!! On Boxing Day we go to DH's Auntie's - I hardly eat anything there as all his cousins are very thin & I feel like they watch every mouthful I take!
I've got 13 points left to eat today - even after dinner - I feel some toast & homemade lemon curd coming on!


----------



## Hannah

I am not pinting christmas eve, christmas day or boxing day and have decided to allow myself a gain of up to 7lbs without being devastated! I think I will be a bit gutted if I put on loads but to be completley honest, my mums cooking is far too good to say no to! Huge family christmas this year though, with over 16 of us on the day itself. So so so excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

I think I might just stick to weight watchers over Christmas because I dont tend to eat that much anyway ... my problem is the run up to christmas as I seem to have so many meals out and things planned. Hopefully I can just be on my best behaviour for the days I am not out so it wont make too much difference to my weight. 

Not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow really hoping for a good loss ... I had a letter off my leader last week saying she know how dissappointed I must be with last weeks gain, I wanted to write back to say i'm not disappointed as I know why I have put on and she knows why I have put on so to prove her wrong I want a really good loss this week. Just working out how many points I have used so far this week.


----------



## Baby France

*Hope&faith* I think its terrible that she's like that with you. In fact I think its disgusting :gun: I hope you're ok and sounds like you're doing really well at being determined!!

I'm not too sure about Christmas yet...still trying to get back on track. After having two weeks starving think I need to pig out to sort myself out IYKWIM and try to regain focus. 

My OH has been helping though - he made me WW chocolate brownies so I can be naughty good if that makes sense. I'll prob gain this week but going to try and pull points back tomorrow. 

Think will have next week as a week off completely, will be first week off since I started three months ago so I think I officially deserve it!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am just about to go to weigh in ... fingers crossed for a good loss!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI :hugs:

so no change to my online plan yet :shrug:


----------



## Eoz

Baby france i sooooooo need that recipe lol

i have gained 2 lb again but i'm ok with that as i am poorly with my cyst.I have been bleeding for over 23 days now.I have finally seen a doctor at hospital and i have a op booked for march.they will be doing loads so im going to try my hardest to loose weight but i wont beat myself up over it till i have the op.

hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Baby France

Eoz said:


> Baby france i sooooooo need that recipe lol
> 
> i have gained 2 lb again but i'm ok with that as i am poorly with my cyst.I have been bleeding for over 23 days now.I have finally seen a doctor at hospital and i have a op booked for march.they will be doing loads so im going to try my hardest to loose weight but i wont beat myself up over it till i have the op.
> 
> hugs ladies xxx

When I get a min, I'll PM you! (busy with Elf atm)

Hope you're ok honey, sounds like you're finally moving forward with your op now though eh...I can't imagine how draining it must feel :hugs:


----------



## Hannah

Just got back from weigh in and I have lost 2lb :happydance: So thats me on 13lbs, only one more to go and I have lost a stone!! :happydance:

Good luck with all your weigh ins. :hugs:

:hugs:Eoz, I hope you feel better soon and get your op asap.


----------



## Eoz

I'm exhausted tbh and im in 2 minds to quit till i have my op as i have not had a decent loss for a while and i am trying.

The dr is fed up seeing me after 15 yrs lol After a chat he decided that I need an operation again.He wants to burn the endo away,remove the cyst and a small part of the ovary and sterilise me at the same time.If however it is a mess in there and they really can't do anything then I will have to have a hysterectomy there and then.Plus this will remove the Fibroids.

I also had to have a blood test to rule out Ovarian cancer as my last lump was borderline and this one is showing a few problems.I hope n pray its nothing.

I just want a life again x


----------



## Eoz

well done Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: I'm still here. 
Just taking a break from WI. Been following the plan though so hopefully not too much damage!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done on your loss Hannah

:hugs: Eoz, my niece had to have the same surgery done a few years back. I hope that they can avoid the full hysterectomy :hugs:

:hi: tiggertea was wondering where you'd gone :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Eoz - really hope its good news for you. 

I have been to weigh in - 7lbs off for me this week. Taking me to 25lbs in total! Yay I keep looking in the mirror tho and I dont feel like I have lost anthing I feel I look the same!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope&faith! :yipee:

I still look in the mirror sometimes and wonder where I've lost the weight :dohh: I think because it's so slow and we see ourselves daily we don't notice it as much?


----------



## hope&faith09

As a treat for hitting my 10% we are going out for pizza for lunch ... but i have decided that altho I am treating myself I am going to bulk it out with salad and really enjoy just a couple of slices to try and stay within my daily points ... I really want this 3lbs off by christmas!


----------



## Vickie

hope you enjoyed your pizza! :D


----------



## Baby France

*Hope&Faith* Thats fab!! Well done you!

I lost 1.5lbs at weigh in tonight!! Well impressed x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss BF! :yipee:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on your loss BF. 

Really enjoyed my pizza ... only had a few small slices and lots of salad! Think I went over 29 but I should have 39 daily I may go into those 10 or just take the points off my 49!


----------



## twinkle1975

Been to WI - lost 4.5! Really chuffed! Just 1lb + I've lost a stone! Hannah you + I are weightloss twins atm! Earlier today someone asked if I'd lost weight - I hadn't expected anyone to notice as I have such a lot to lose so I was really pleased! Well done everyone else too!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss twinkle!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats on your weight loss twinkle. x x x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya just another question about WW sorry :haha:

I'm joining up after christmas and im wanting to go the weigh ins so it motivates me more but im not actually wanting to stay for the meetings as i just dont really want to do that tbh do you think that would be okay or not does anyone else just go for the weigh in and not the meetings?


----------



## Eoz

Well done on all your losses and thanks guys for your kind words xxx

mummytobe.you dont have to stay hun.i do as its useful hearing new things and tips etc


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Eoz said:


> Well done on all your losses and thanks guys for your kind words xxx
> 
> mummytobe.you dont have to stay hun.i do as its useful hearing new things and tips etc

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Vickie

1 pound off for me this week :yipee:

I do WW online so do all of my weigh ins at home :)


----------



## hope&faith09

mummy-to-be - lots of people dont stay at my meeting they just come and get weighed. I have started staying as I find it good to chat to the others and get lots of tips from my leader. 


Vickie - well done on your loss, your doing so so well! you are a real inspiration! How long have you been doing weight watchers?


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right..... I'm back! Sorry girls! AGAIN!! 

You must be fed up of me! 

little bit about me.... 

I started WW this time last year and lost a total of 28lbs the sort of fell off the wagon and keep getting back on it again so my weight didn't really creep up... until recently... 

As most of you know my mum passed away last month and since then I have been major comfort eating and seriously piling the pounds back on again! So now I HATE my body again! 

From what I gather they have changed the WW system AGAIN! Can someone please explain this to me!! 

I have an online account and also go to the meetings (not been since september) So if i could use my online account for a bit and then go back to the meeting as I really dont want to get on the scales there and them telling me i put St and a half on!!! :shock: 

*sigh* just my saturday night ramble while i scoff ben and jerrys :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

I'm coming back too.... :blush: :rofl: Hello Panda :wave: think we left about the same time :haha: 

I know they've changed the system but i think i'm going to stick to the old Points plan. Is anyone else doing the old Points or are you all doing the ProPoints? 

I know i've gained a few lb's but i'm going to get on the scales tomorrow morning and that will be my starting point. My first WI will be Wednesday, i prefer Wednesday WI's.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hello Squidge!! 

U can be my back to WW buddy!! lol! 

I'm going to stick with the old points for now and then switch to pro point when i go back to the meeting so someone can explain it too me.....All i know is all fruit and veg (minus potatos) are free! 

Major confused!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Panda and Squidge and good luck!

I started the program last January :)


----------



## Squidge

Panda_Ally said:


> Hello Squidge!!
> 
> U can be my back to WW buddy!! lol!
> 
> I'm going to stick with the old points for now and then switch to pro point when i go back to the meeting so someone can explain it too me.....All i know is all fruit and veg (minus potatos) are free!
> 
> Major confused!!


Yes I will be :haha: 

I can't get my head round the new system to will go back to the old one :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

OMG just been on the website to look at the new system, mega confused!!! Going to have to bite the bullet and return to the meeting if I'm ever going to get it!!! :grr: 

Oh well going to start walking to work on tuesday so hopefully that will help a bit and also wearing my pedometer so doing at least 10000 will help.... she says!!! Grrr i wish they hadn't changed the system!!


----------



## hope&faith09

hey all - 

welcome back panda & squidge - the new system is really confusing but I am really enjoying it now. 

I am just pointing my lunch - we went to the harvester and I had a lovely lunch, I still feel relitivly full but am going to have half a sandwhich and a yoghurt I think which will just take me into my weekly allowence. I am praying for another loss this week but I havent been as good as last week!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh dear - had a disaster of a weekend!! 
Friday night - 1st mince pie of the season
Saturday - 3 course lunch out with DH's work - which would've been bad enough but was then followed by a 3 course dinner on a Hen Night!
Sunday - was really good at the lunch buffet - mostly carrot sticks but gave in to a cup cake then have just discovered that the soup I grabbed between getting home & going out to pick DH up had 18 points!! 
I was so hoping to get my stone this week - doesn't look like that's going to happen :(


----------



## Squidge

Got my start weight...bleurgh is what i think to that! :haha: 

My first day back on it tomorrow (today went pear-shaped as we've been REALLY busy so haven't had time to point)...here's hoping for an easy day back on it!


----------



## Baby France

My little girl is really ill. In hospital with bad case of chicken pox. She's having 3 lots of antibiotics through IV. Looks like she might have another infection on top of the pox as some of the blisters came already infected. She's still getting more blisters too. 

Just thought let you know,

Lou x


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh no Lou! The poor thing! I know chicken pox seems to be flying around at the moment but what a nightmare having another infection too! I do hope she feels better really soon & I'll keep you in my prayers xxx


----------



## Vickie

poor baby :(

:hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Hugs lou darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellgell06

Got my WI in 1 hour and know im going to gain. Had a bad weekend last week and think its caught up with me.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Baby France said:


> My little girl is really ill. In hospital with bad case of chicken pox. She's having 3 lots of antibiotics through IV. Looks like she might have another infection on top of the pox as some of the blisters came already infected. She's still getting more blisters too.
> 
> Just thought let you know,
> 
> Lou x

OMG ur poor LO. Sending lots of :hugs: 

Hope she gets better soon! x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

my online system just switched over :shock: it's going to be a learning curve that's for sure!


----------



## kellgell06

And i was right. I had a gain of 1 and a half Lb. Im not surprised, It was expected. Oh well im going to have to make sure i get it off this week.


----------



## hope&faith09

Lou - really hope your baby gets better soon. 

Vickie - Let us know how you get on with the new system - three weeks into it and I am quite settled with it although I do find all my favourite foods have gone up lots of points! 

Kellgell - good luck getting that weight off this week! 

As for me I am getting on ok - just had a delicious dinner and I still have 6 propoints to take me up to my minimum number to use ... Think i will have an ovaltine and a chocolate biscuit. Really hoping for maybe 2lbs off this week. I have decided if I can get over my 2 stone christmas target early the more I lose before christmas the bigger buffer I have as if I gain a little upto the 2 stone loss I wont mind so I am now hoping to see the 14s on the scales I will literally jump for joy when I get down to 14,13!


----------



## Vickie

sorry for your gain kellgell! :hugs: good luck getting back on

It's definitely going to be an adjustment! I didn't realize how much I relied on my memory to point myself during the day :lol:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today! (its really bad but just getting in to the habit again!) 

leek and potato soup
monster munch 
Twix fino 

*nap* lol 

kitkat
and then about to have cereal and then go back to bed! Zzzzzz! 

EEk! I can't even point it!!! not idea! Might give it a go on the new system!


----------



## Panda_Ally

OK so i figured it out. I have used 27 points out of 29.... but i got 49 points a week???? 

Just looks like i got extra points now!!


----------



## Vickie

yeah you get those flex points for days you go over, we always had them on our old system so that's not new to me. But everything is now pointed higher so this is going to take some getting used to


----------



## chickenchaser

Baby France said:


> My little girl is really ill. In hospital with bad case of chicken pox. She's having 3 lots of antibiotics through IV. Looks like she might have another infection on top of the pox as some of the blisters came already infected. She's still getting more blisters too.
> 
> Just thought let you know,
> 
> Lou x

Baby France sending you :hugs: Chicken pox are not good at the best of times. Heres hoping she will be better soon and back home where she belongs.

On another note a 1lb loss for me this week, not my usual loss but still happy not been tracking this week just not been in the mood, never mind back to it tomorrow.


----------



## leedsforever

dont have much to go now... and the new ww app is here wooooop hehe... :)

xx


----------



## Vickie

how much more do you have to go Kerry? :)

we started the new plan here yesterday. it did screwy things to my week :rofl: but after I got to play around with it last night I don't think it's to bad (yet) :lol:


----------



## twinkle1975

Just been reading a thread on the pregnancy bit about Splenda & artificial sweetners - got me really worried as so much of what I eat & drink has artificial sweetners in it - however I've had a think about it & decided that being so overweight is more likely to kill me than a weightwatchers yogurt or 2!!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

I weighed in for the first time since 4th Nov. 
I haven't tracked as such, but have been kind of sticking to the plan in my head..... 

Lost 0.5lb! 
I know, not a huge achievement in a month, but I'm really pleased I didn't gain when I wasn't tracking very well and didn't have a weekly weigh!

:dance:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss tiggertea! :yipee:

I don't use many artificial sweeteners (so expensive!) in place of sugar and rarely drink diet sodas so I've not been to worried about it. Though I'm sure there's some in a few of things I eat, should probably look into it


----------



## Baby France

:yipee: my daughter is home!! I can't tell you how happy I am. She's still coming out in blisters and is on three lots of antibiotics but at least she's home! 

Needless to say the diet didn't work and I didn't track and unsurprisingly I didn't and don't care. Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well this week!!!

Not entirely sure about going to WI this week - I really don't need kicking while I'm down but we'll see! I'm just so happy I've got my happy giggly girl back!!


----------



## RainbowMum

I eat way too many artificial sweeteners, I drink a LOT of diet coke and eat WW yogurts, the (U.S.) Jell-o puddings....and I always add splenda to my porridge in the morning as well as my tea.
I really need to stop the sweeteners as I'm sure they can't be helpful when TTC


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: That's great news BF, hope she makes a speedy recovery, it's wonderful that she's home


----------



## hope&faith09

Fantastic news BF- glad you have got your lil girl back.

I have my weigh in tomorrow. Am quite hopeful for a good loss this week have been tracking and really hope I get some more weight off!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in tomorrow hope&faith! :D


----------



## twinkle1975

BF - really glad to hear that :hugs:
Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies xxxx 2lb off for me.

I'm taking 4 weeks off as I my operation was brought forward by 3 months and is next weds.I'm still going to be good but not point things for a while.I'll start again in 3 weeks but wont weigh in for 4 weeks xx

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope the operation goes well, you'll have to pop on and let us know how you're doing


----------



## Baby France

Good luck Eoz...hope everything goes well! Keep us updated x


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck eoz and well done on your loss this week!

4lbs off for me this week! Now I have lost 29lbs! I am a very happy girl! 

Really hoping to get to the 14's before christmas now!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Eoz and hope&faith! :yipee:


----------



## Bex1p

6lb off in the last 3 weeks woo hoo takes me to 31lb. Even had a sneaky takeaway........twice is the last week :blush:

Well done on losses and pleased your baby is back home Babyfrance.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss bex! :yipee:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, went & got weighed last night - lost another 2lbs!! Sneaked in a day early as DH & I had the day off today & went to the German Christmas Markets in town to eat Bratwurst & drink Ghluwein!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss twinkle!! :D


----------



## Squidge

Hope&faith - are you doing the old points or Propoints? 

Well done all of you on the losses :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

squidge - I am currently doing the pro-points and its really working for me so far. 

But my new week only started on Wednesday and I'm really not doing so well this week!


----------



## Baby France

Well done *Bex* on your loss!!

*Twinkle* Did you go to Manchester? I'm not far from Manchester and LOVE the German Markets...too much bad food though :blush:

Forgot to update last night...I STS! Which pretty impressed about considering last week. Starting back pointing today (although I did go to all you can eat chinese!) But I did stop when I was full rather than fill my boots as usual!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Vickie

well done on STS!

I gained this week--not surprised :rofl: back on program as of today though!


----------



## Squidge

Think that's first time i've ever known you to gain, Vickie! :haha: how much did you put on? Either way, you'll lose it next week :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I prefer not to say :lol:

I am pretty certain some of it's water weight from the salty foods I had, than of course the fudge candy didn't help. Am out of fudge now though so will (hopefully) stay on track this week 

I'm not to worried about it. I had two Christmas parties this week and I sort of went into it with the knowledge that I'd probably not lose ;)


----------



## tiggertea

You'll lose next week Vickie.... I have faith in you! :D


----------



## Vickie

thank you tiggertea!! hope so! :D

so far I've been pretty good this week :thumbup: I'm still trying to adjust to the new system though :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi everyone - I'm sure you will lose again this week. I always accept gains when I know why I have put it on! Like this week I am so tempted not to go to weigh in tomorrow ... I have over eaten I think I have eaten out 4 times with christmas things and eaten alot of cake etc. I think I am going to be good today and tomorrow and then just face it tomorrow night and see what damage I have done! If I can stay below my christmas target I would be happy otherwise I think I will be being very strict next week and I am suposed to be going out for two meals next week as-well! 

I thought I would be really good over christmas but its now proving very difficult. 

I am still feeling positive about reaching goal weight by my dress fitting for my wedding tho! 

Hope everyone else is gettign on ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

thank you! :)

I weighed in this morning and the scales are moving in the right direction :thumbup: I'm not at 169 yet but I'm confident I'll get back there by the end of the week and hopefully even lose an extra little bit ;) we'll see


----------



## Baby France

*Hope&Faith* :sulk: arghhhh...I'd so convinced myself that it was ok not to go this week - I've eaten like a pig and can't seem to get back on it and Kev is working meaning I've got to take both elf and monster with me to get weighed which made me think oh...its too hard too much to do that day already so close to Christmas blah blah blah...and then you come up with your inspirational, honest and 'whatever' post which makes me think if she can do it...then so should I?!?!?!?

Hmmm...might go and get another baileys and forget about your post completely :haha:

:flower: Grrrr


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.. i dunno how to keep myself in control anymore.. i cant stick ww longer than 2 weeks.. :cry: i lose usually loads in the first 2 weeks. yet after the first two i stop going? why ? i dunno whats wrong with me im just a greedy cow lol..

i just dunno how to keep me on the diet i know it works so well for me if i stick to it.. but its sticking to it thats the hard part :(
im feeling so down about my weight now.. i just need to lose weight so badly.. its making me so unhappy.. yet i still eat... :(


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey *Baby France* - yep we went to Manchester Christmas markets - didn't do _too_ badly - had a bratwurst, a macaroon & a Ghluwien! However DH bought loads of cheese & salami - hopefully he'll eat most of it when he has the guys round over Christmas!
However since then I've been stuck in the house with a really bad chest infection - not moved out of bed/off the sofa since Saturday & DH doesn't drive so we've been eating takeaway or what he can get at the corner shop - I'm not hopeful about this week!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon twinkle!

:lol: BF come on you know you want to be good ;)

:hugs: I don't know what to say Redrose :( Hope you can find a way to stick with it soon


----------



## Baby France

*Queen Brat* haha:) nooo...not you too!! We'll see! I'm at soft play in morning on Thurs, kids WI early afternoon and then monsters nursery Xmas party and then WI, all while Kev is on his Xmas do!! So maybe?! If I'm good tomorros ha ha ha ha!

I love the Xmas markets!! Kev and I eat too much and drink too much too :blush: it's _our_ night on Friday - both babies sleeping at IL's so getting started at around 12ish, then going to watch Tim Minchin at MEN arena!! :happydance: can't wait!! Hope you manage to resist the corner shop though :flower:

*Redrose* Hope you're ok honey?!? You have good weeks and bad weeks! :hugs: thinking of you 

Hope you're all ok!!

Lou x


----------



## hope&faith09

BF - I am going to my weigh in tonight ... if I have put on I just need to face it I cant hide away from the fact I have been a greedy pig this week and therefore I am going to face the consequences! Ha ha also I feel that when I get weighed it sort of puts a line under that week and now I can start a fresh for the next week if I dont go I carry on eating badly (I think its a psychological thing for me!)

Red rose - I find that sometimes the third week is the hardest once you get past a hard week you might find the next couple easier again. Just keep positive! 

Twinkle - well done at the christmas market! I just couldnt resist! Hope you feel better soon! 

I am off out for the day and then weigh in tonight!


----------



## kellgell06

Forgot to write on monday after my weigh in. A 2 lb loss for me. :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss kellgell! :)

Good luck for your WI tonight hope&faith :D


----------



## hope&faith09

3lbs off for me this week!!! No idea how as I have really over eaten! but I am very happy. back on track this week tho!

Well doneon losses.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope&faith! :yipee: 3 pounds is amazing!

I have lost all the weight I put on last week :wohoo: weigh in is on Saturday so maybe I'll actually loss .5 pounds this week :rofl:


----------



## Hannah

well done on your losses everyone!

I haven't been around much but have still been going to WI. I have STS for the last two weeks and am really happy wiith that. Also found out this morning that I am pregnant, so I am gonna be dropping the tracking but trying to keep healthy and not balloon like last time! Hope you don't mind if I hang around in here every now and then. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations on your pregnancy Hannah! :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats on the pregnancy. Please hang around and keep us updated on how you are getting on! I am hoping to lose another 1lb this week ...then I wont track Christmas week which would be lovely just to eat whatever I fancy!


----------



## kellgell06

Congratulations Hannah. What is everyone doing over christmas? Are you tracking or not?


----------



## Vickie

I won't be tracking Christmas Eve and Christmas day but will track the rest of the week :)


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies hope you are all well.will go back and catch up later but just wanted you to know I had the op and it ended up being a full hysterectomy :cry: i haven't being eating much but still watching what i do eat.i weighed myself today and i have lost 4lbs but not recordin it till i have my weigh in x


----------



## hope&faith09

If I can lose another lb this week then I wont be tracking christmas week! 

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x x x

Eoz - I dont know what to say, thats terrible news. Thoughts are with you. x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Eoz I'm sure that must have been very upsetting :( I hope that you make a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

.5 loss for me this week :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Well Done Vickie. 

So much for me being strict this week ... I ate so so so much yesterday. 

Really hope I stay the same this week.


----------



## Baby France

Well done on losses everyone!

*Hannah* Congratulations on your pregnancy!!

*Zoe* Thinking of you! Take it easy :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok?! I didn't go to WI on Thursday and not sure if its on this week. Going to text my leader to find out.


----------



## kellgell06

half a pound off this week.


----------



## hope&faith09

well done kellgell.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss kellgell!! :happydance:

thread's quiet, is everyone off cheating? ;) :rofl:

baaaaaaaaaaad weekend here but I plan to stay on track until Friday :thumbup: will weigh in a day early and not track for two days than back on plan for me


----------



## kellgell06

That my plan. Im tracking until thursday. Then ive got christmas eve, chirstmas day and boxing at other peoples houses. Then im going to get back on track. Hopefully. 
Im aiming to stay the same. if i gain, hopefully no more than a lb. 

Good luck girls.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I think i have avoided thethread due to overeating and complete badness. 

I am going to not track now until after boxing day and then Monday the27th I am right back on it. My aim is to stay at or under my 2 stone christmas goal. I am having a bit of a thing about fresh bread pate and cheese at the moment so hoping that will be out of my system by next week. 

No weighins at meetings until January now as tomorrow is cancelled due to snow. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Bex1p

Threads gone quiet! Cmon ladies, keep up the good work! Well...maybe not for the next 3 days hehe

Another 4lbs off for me....makes my total 2st 7lbs! Very impressed as 2 stone was my xmas target!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done bex - I hit my 2 stone target think I will be sitting around that over Christmas and right back to tracking on the 27th. 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

well done Bex! :yipee:

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Squidge

I haven't been around as i've not been sticking to it, i blame Christmas :rofl: Will be back at the beginning of January though! 

Well done to all who's lost and managed to stay on track :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Vickie said:


> well done on your loss kellgell!! :happydance:
> 
> thread's quiet, is everyone off cheating? ;) :rofl:
> 
> baaaaaaaaaaad weekend here but I plan to stay on track until Friday :thumbup: will weigh in a day early and not track for two days than back on plan for me

Hi Vickie, Sorry it has all gone a bit to pot the last couple of weeks my SIL went back into hospital a week last monday so I missed my WI as we were waiting around at the hospital for her to admitted, then last monday she needed me (had to have another scan and she hates them, so gets very upset) so missed my WI again. So not great, thought we were just getting sorted as they discharged her on Thursday, for her to readmitted again today. It's all not good and christmas has been a bit of a flop, never mind we are just hoping she is going to be OK.

Well done all of your losses, and I hope you have enjoyed your christmas. XXX


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope your SIL is okay chickenchaser :hugs:

I had a baaaaaaaaaaad week which culminated in a really bad two days and boy am I feeling it now. I've caught a cold and my stomach is all topsy turvy today. Definitely back on track as of now!

hope you all had a great Christmas :hugs:


----------



## Bex1p

Urgh I have scoffed my face for 2 whole days :-/


----------



## chickenchaser

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Hope your SIL is okay chickenchaser :hugs:
> 
> I had a baaaaaaaaaaad week which culminated in a really bad two days and boy am I feeling it now. I've caught a cold and my stomach is all topsy turvy today. Definitely back on track as of now!
> 
> hope you all had a great Christmas :hugs:

Thanks Vickie, she will be just fine, An infection on her brain, 4 days on Antibiotics and IV and we should have her home again and we can have our christmas. LOL

Sorry you have not been great get well soon.


----------



## Vickie

stayed on track yesterday and my stomach definitely feels better today! still have a stupid cold though so I guess my working out is on hold for the moment :dohh:

haven't weighed yet to see how much damage I did over Christmas :lol:


----------



## twinkle1975

Really not looking forward to my weigh in - a week in bed with a chest infection followed by Christmas is setting me up for a disaster!


----------



## hope&faith09

chicken chaser - hoping your sil is feeling better soon and things settle down. 

Argh I dont want to weigh in ever again ... two 1/2 weeks of eating whatever drinking a fair bit and basically not caring. Back on track from the 1st!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!
Knocking on your door and seeing if I can join you!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Brig of course you can! :yipee: Welcome to the group :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing okay? I have somewhat been on track since Christmas day (though we ate out last night and have 2 other potential dinners out this week :dohh:) so I'm not expecting much from my WI on Saturday :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

Yay!!! So how should I start? should I introduce myself....do you post weekly weight ins??


----------



## Vickie

sure give an intro! :)

we do weekly weighins but everyone's day is different, so you just post here when you weigh in and your loss and I'll update the first page! :D

are you going it alone with your books or did you sign up online?


----------



## MamaBird

Alright well my name is Brigitte, I'm 27 from Northern Ontario. I have been married for 2 and a half years and hubby is Nathan and we just welcomed our first (and possibly only) baby August 22 and her name is Peyton.

I haven't dealt with weight issues my whole life, I was always thin and in shape till my early 20's when I came back home from college. Then I got comfortable with my relationship and stopped working out (no more free college pass) and life got busy with work. I went back to school (university) a couple years after and just kept packing on the weight :-( Not sure how much I weigh now...but I do know that I have regained the baby weight I lost from sitting at home all day. I will weigh in and start WW on Sunday.

So I guess I'll post a picture of me before and a picture of me now?

Ok so first one is N and I on our first date in 2003 and the second is the same night with my dad (sorry they are scans...bad quality) The last one is last month at a wedding...i'm front right.:cry:

Hope I can pull this off this year to be able to follow Peyton when she becomes mobile!

Oh! and I haven't joined yet, but a friend is doing WW now and she's buying me the calculator and lending me her books so I can do the new prgm

xo
 



Attached Files:







n514003481_41210_6694.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 11









n514003481_25065_7387.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11









150545_468986183481_514003481_5576977_6287935_n.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: very brave to post pics right off, you've seen the before pics of me and I was not at all comfortable posting them in the beginning :blush: You're gorgeous btw :)

Good luck joining! Kind of glad you're going to follow the new program as we can talk about things points wise easier :flower: 

You'll do great :hugs: It's really amazing how much you can get off in just a year if you stick with the program :)


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> :hugs: very brave to post pics right off, you've seen the before pics of me and I was not at all comfortable posting them in the beginning :blush: You're gorgeous btw :)
> 
> Good luck joining! Kind of glad you're going to follow the new program as we can talk about things points wise easier :flower:
> 
> You'll do great :hugs: It's really amazing how much you can get off in just a year if you stick with the program :)

Awwwe! Thank you!!:hugs: That was one of the more flattering pics...:haha:

Posting my weight is what will kill me! :dohh:

And I hope I can be as successful as you!! I feel like this...but I've done so much yoyo dieting and on off exercising that my confidence is broken.:blush:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You CAN do it!

Honestly I never thought that I'd be able to, never in a million years thought I'd lose weight. 

And my starting weight was 250 :argh:


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> :hugs: You CAN do it!
> 
> Honestly I never thought that I'd be able to, never in a million years thought I'd lose weight.
> 
> And my starting weight was 250 :argh:

How tall are you Vickie? What is your points allowance?


----------



## Vickie

5 foot 4 :) I'm a shorty :lol:

I'm on 29 points a day, seems to be pretty standard for the new program? not entirely certain how they work points out on the new one though....

on the old program I started on 31 a day


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> 5 foot 4 :) I'm a shorty :lol:
> 
> I'm on 29 points a day, seems to be pretty standard for the new program? not entirely certain how they work points out on the new one though....
> 
> on the old program I started on 31 a day

I'm only 5 foot 4 as well:blush: Lol!! Yeah that's what my friend was saying that her, her mom etc had 29pts. That one man had 61 and that's cause he is 500lbs :shock:


----------



## Vickie

I'll send you some recipes I like after the kid's in bed :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome MamaBird. You can do it and you will find loads of support here (and not just about WW, these girls have been great to me the last 8 weeks)

I'm back on the wagon today after christmas so reaaly hope to start propoints properly.

Take Care and feels free to ask if you need any help. I was a 249lb starter but I'm 5ft 9 and have lost 21lb up to now and I'm on 36 propoints.


----------



## corrie anne

Hello,
I have decided to go ahead and go with Weight Watchers. I am buying my pass today for meetings and i am getting the etools with free registration. They have meetings on Tues and Sat but i dont know if they are open this Sat since it is the New Year. But i don't want to put my weight up until i weigh in there since our scale very well, will be different. 

SO, here is me...

My name is Corrie Anne. I am 27 years old. I am married to Richie and have been for 8 years, together for 10. We have 5 beautiful girls named Arrianna(8) Alyssa(5 in feb) Addison(4 jan 10th) Ariah(3 in march) and Avery who is 8-1/2 months old. We also have a charming little boy named Aidon who just turned 7. 
I have had problems with weight while being a pre teen. When i was 17 i lost some weight, well b/c we were basically trying to get as skinny as the next person. I went down to 130. Which was not enough i thought. I am 5ft3ins so i am very short. 
I would love to post before and now pics, i only have now pics on my laptop. So i will have to see if i have anything in my photobucket. I would love to have my home coming pic with me, i was major thin compared to now and would be a great before pic. 

I am off to do some errands and puts some money in the bank so i can buy the pass. I am excited.

My SIL is doing WW i was talking to her the other day about when she started and what her goals were and this is her reply.

I started on May 8 at 201.6, I set my goal for 155 but I knew I wanted to lose more than that. I just wanted to stop paying for it as soon as possible. I was 154.4 on Sept 18. So, 4 months and 10 days to lose 47.2 pounds. I have been losing very slowly since then but it has been the holidays and I haven't been trying very hard. I weigh in once a month now. My Dec 18 weigh in (3 months after reaching my goal) I was 145.8. Almost another 10 pounds in the past 3 months. I'm trying to maintain for the holidays and I'll figure out what I want to do when they are all over next week. I have been so happy with WW and have had no trouble sticking to it (most of the time!!).


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome corrie anne and good luck! :)


----------



## kellgell06

Have no idea how im going to weigh in at my next meeting. I pigged out christmas eve til boxing day. And ive been ill since then. Havnt really moved from the sofa. Im guessing im going to be piling the lbs back on. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## corrie anne

OK, so i just joined.
My daily points are 31 and my weekly allowance is 49. I have no idea what these are. I mean, i know that is what i am allowed, i just need to know how the points work. So off to the site to learn everything i can and if the meetings are open on Sat i can ask questions and learn more there. 

I AM SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Welcome!! I'm new as well!!

Hey Vickie: Do you think I should used my daily points allowance from my old books? Is it much different?


----------



## Vickie

It's completely different Brig, though you could use the old points you can't use the new calculator with it, if that makes sense?


----------



## MamaBird

Ok maybe I"ll just wait for my friend to lend me her books and I'll see what it says! Thanks


----------



## Vickie

I don't know what the hand calculator is like but the one online I can work out my points from the old cookbooks (with the new calculator) so that I get the right #. :)

Good luck corrie anne!! I'm not sure what info you get at the meetings since I do all mine online, hope that they hold one Saturday for you :)


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> I don't know what the hand calculator is like but the one online I can work out my points from the old cookbooks (with the new calculator) so that I get the right #. :)
> 
> Good luck corrie anne!! I'm not sure what info you get at the meetings since I do all mine online, hope that they hold one Saturday for you :)

I saw my friends...you have to program it for you and then you enter protein, carbs, fat and fiber and it gives you a #


----------



## Vickie

sounds like what I do with the online system :flower: So with that you should be able to get the info from the old cookbooks to work out the new points, that's what I do :)


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> sounds like what I do with the online system :flower: So with that you should be able to get the info from the old cookbooks to work out the new points, that's what I do :)

I'm actually thinking of getting a 4 week pass to get me started and get the new info etc... $59...not too bad!


----------



## Vickie

Happy New Years everyone!! I hope that this year we all meet our weight loss goals :flower:

59 isn't bad at all Brig! I paid around 90 for three months for my online stuff (now it's 20 a month or so)


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Baby France

Happy new year!!! I've got a feeling that I've put more than half a stone on!! I tried really hard to be good nope: :haha:) Eh well!! I can feel it and its given me the kick I've needed! ?But theres a party tonight so I'll start drinking lots of water and eating healthily tomorrow!!

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

hi there :hi: iv just ordered the new WW point books, but i cant find anywere to work out my points on the pro points system, im planning to join up to the site in a few weeks when my money is back on track after christmas, but i wanted to started my diet sooner, would anybody be able to help me work out my pro points :) x


----------



## Eoz

hey Booth every one gets 29 pro points a day and 49 weekly allowance x

I'm doing ok ladies have really gave it all up but i've only gained 3lb so i'm starting properly on mon and I'm going for a weigh in a week weds.

Happy new year!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Welcome back Eoz!

Most people do get 29 points though some are higher, I'm not sure how they work it out though :wacko: I'll have a look later to see if I can find anything but right now Hannah's having a bit of a tantrum :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Eoz said:


> hey Booth every one gets 29 pro points a day and 49 weekly allowance x
> 
> I'm doing ok ladies have really gave it all up but i've only gained 3lb so i'm starting properly on mon and I'm going for a weigh in a week weds.
> 
> Happy new year!!

everyone? even really short people or really over weight people, or men? :wacko:! wow it is alot different then! xx


----------



## Eoz

sorry really over weight is 39 i think and men get 39 as well dont quote me though x


----------



## Eoz

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Welcome back Eoz!
> 
> Most people do get 29 points though some are higher, I'm not sure how they work it out though :wacko: I'll have a look later to see if I can find anything but right now Hannah's having a bit of a tantrum :rofl:

It's been tough but time to get back on track xx

how are you :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Doing pretty well here. Had one hell of a week Christmas week but managed to not gain so *whew* other than that doing good, got some workout games for Christmas, just now getting over a cold though so haven't gotten to try them much

how are you doing? How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Hi there!! I was just wondering if i could join your group? I'm just started weight watchers today except i'm not actually going to the meetings and going to get weighed in, but i still have all the stuff from when i went before, and i have tons of weight watcher cook books that i usually cook from. Is it ok that i join even though i'm just doing it at home?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Of course it's fine Dez! Welcome to the group :)


----------



## want2bamom

Thanks!! So do you girls do any weekly weigh in's or anything like that..Or when we lose just tell you.

oh ya had a question for you..there was this chocolate and peanut butter recipe dessert that was weight watchers and i can't seem to find my recipe just wondering if any of you have any idea what it is, they were like mini reeces's butter cups but alot smaller and really good!


----------



## Vickie

We all have different weigh in days (whatever works best for each individual) so just tell me when you weigh in and I'll update the first page

and yes I have the recipe somewhere, I'll PM it to you


----------



## Eoz

oo i must try that recipe!

Thats good Vickie you never gained.your fb status about food always makes me wonder how you never gain lol your meals sound yummy.

I'm ok i guess bit miserable and still in shed loads of pain and i seem to be full of fluid so thats screwing up the weight loss.going to see if the dr can help x


----------



## Vickie

thanks Eoz! :) I usually stay within on my meals though it's getting harder with the new plan, still trying to adjust to it I think.........

how's everyone's new year started?? so far pretty good for me, had my cheat day yesterday and had M&M's today :roll: still have flex points left though so I'm not overly concerned....


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i hope you all had a great new years and christmas :)

ive started ww again and its my new years resoultion to stick to it this time.... today was my first day back feeling good about it..
vickie sorry but could you put my weight loss back to 0 as i prob put it all back on, i think its next to my old username pleaseee :)


----------



## want2bamom

Well i was doing really good today until i noticed i went over 2 points with my dinner..haha..I just love basmati rice..haha...But i did do a 30 min workout yesterday and tonight i did a 40 min workout, and i'm not minusing points..haha


----------



## RedRose19

want2bamom said:


> Hi there!! I was just wondering if i could join your group? I'm just started weight watchers today except i'm not actually going to the meetings and going to get weighed in, but i still have all the stuff from when i went before, and i have tons of weight watcher cook books that i usually cook from. Is it ok that i join even though i'm just doing it at home?

im doing this too because its alot of money that i just dont have right now so dont worry :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

day two today and im feeling so positive about being on ww again.. my oh has promised to help me stay on it .. though so far he keeps offering me sweets :dohh:


----------



## Eoz

RedRose19 said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!! I was just wondering if i could join your group? I'm just started weight watchers today except i'm not actually going to the meetings and going to get weighed in, but i still have all the stuff from when i went before, and i have tons of weight watcher cook books that i usually cook from. Is it ok that i join even though i'm just doing it at home?
> 
> im doing this too because its alot of money that i just dont have right now so dont worry :hugs:Click to expand...

if you go to the weight watcher site there is a page that has all the old cook book recipes but the new pro points if you get me.i'll look for the link. i have printed it off and gone through my old books with stickers and put what the points is now per meal rather than buying new books x


----------



## RedRose19

i dont really understand the new ww points.. i dunno if i should just carry on with the old system or is the new one better?


----------



## Eoz

the new way is poo in my eyes i used to lose 3lb a week old way.the new way 1lb if i was lucky. i dont get the fruit being no points.i mean how come grapes that were pointed are now free and you can eat as much as you like? i still point my fruit and i've cut out alcohol and i use my 49 weekly for a take away or a naughty dinner like spag bol as its high in points.i'm giving it another month if no good i'm going old school :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

i think i will stick to the old version then :lol: plus i dont trust my self with so many points :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I'm still trying to get used to the new points system :lol: it's definitely changed what I'm eating throughout the day (not as much crap). we'll see how it goes, with the holidays I can't really say if I like the new plan yet or not


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

So today is starting day! For now I'm doing old points too because I haven't had the chance to pick up the new program. DH is doing with me...hope we can stick to it this time. Ok...so I'm not really excited about posting my starting weight....but here goes. 237 this morning. And I have picked Fridays as weigh in days

xo


----------



## Vickie

good luck Brig! :happydance: You can do it! I started at at least 250 :blush: (I say at least because I didn't have a scale at home for the first week so it was a best guess)


----------



## corrie anne

So, i have not started tracking or anything yet, i am trying to read and learn the things i need to. I can not believe that 24 bite size fronted mini wheat biscuits are 6 points alone, without slim milk. That is crazy cause i like Healthy choice MEALS and they are between 4-6 points for the whole meal. 
I dont want to start dieting and then go to my first meeting and not get the weight i have loss accounted for, KWIM? But i am not going it badly, I am just not eating as much as i would be, so i think that is good for now. I go to my first meeting on Sat. I am going to clean out my kitchen on Fri and go shopping then too. I see there is a nice list of pantry stuffers and fridge suffers that looks pretty good, so i will using their list as well as some others that i think will benefit my family and I. I can not wait. It is very cold here but i think after my kids come home from school and DH is up from sleeping(he works nights) It would be a great time for a walk.


----------



## Vickie

The points values went on with the new points system for pretty much everything, it's taken me some getting used to as well (mostly chicken because it's gone up so much!) I think it's to compensate for fruits being free now?

Anyways I'd say watch your portion size and see where that gets you :) I know I was one who had no idea how much I should be eating, and I was grossly overeating on a daily basis (granted my food choices were also awful and I was extremely overweight so it was a huge learning curve)


----------



## corrie anne

Actually, I think i dont eat enough protein. 
Now that the points values have changed, are the points you are allowed to have changed at all?


----------



## Vickie

yes I went from having 23 points a day to 29 points a day :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

You all sound like you are doing so well - I will be starting back on plan on Wednesday. I know i have put weight on over Christmas but I have been ill the last few days so hoping I have lost a couple of the lbs and feeling positive about getting back to it this week!


----------



## MamaBird

So first day back on weight watcher's went well. I didn't feel hungry at any point and I had a variety of things.
Cereal for breakfast
Fried egg sandwich and soup for lunch
and a beef/veggie stir-fry for supper.

And two snacks today, cucumbers and an apple with caramel dip yum!!

2 points to spare today! :happydance:

Let's hope every day is this easy.


----------



## Vickie

well done Brig! :happydance: I found that the first week was hardest for me but it seems to be going great for you! :mrgreen: I do have days (depending mostly on what we're having for dinner) that I struggle a bit with my points and have to be extra-creative even now....though that's not to often


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> well done Brig! :happydance: I found that the first week was hardest for me but it seems to be going great for you! :mrgreen: I do have days (depending mostly on what we're having for dinner) that I struggle a bit with my points and have to be extra-creative even now....though that's not to often

I'll admit that usually it is hard for me as well....but I get an extra 10 pts because I'm nursing:blush:


----------



## want2bamom

MamaBird said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> well done Brig! :happydance: I found that the first week was hardest for me but it seems to be going great for you! :mrgreen: I do have days (depending mostly on what we're having for dinner) that I struggle a bit with my points and have to be extra-creative even now....though that's not to often
> 
> I'll admit that usually it is hard for me as well....but I get an extra 10 pts because I'm nursing:blush:Click to expand...

Great job!!! Well done!!!:thumbup:

I get an extra 5 points because i'm nursing/solids, but how much are they considering i'm nursing? Should i just get rid of those extra 5 points, cause Ciara is eating 3 solid meals a day.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, Went back to WW last night for WI not been since 6/12 and not been pointing because of SIL being in hospital, (very difficult when living on hospital canteen food) but I have only put on 1.5lb and I was wearing jeans which I dont normally do so i was happy with that.
Take Care all.


----------



## EternalRose

So I am back....:blush:

I am doing a 10 day detox, then I am going to get back on this! I downloaded the WW app today..:) I lost 4 and a half stone and I have gained back a stone...:cry: I was 18 and a half stone..I went down to 14 and a half. I am now 15 and a half stone again.....I feel so down about it.


----------



## RedRose19

i had an odd cominbation of food but def within my points, 
i had banana, tea and crackers for breakfast
boiled potatoes and fish for lunch
a bowl of cereal with skimmed milk for dinner :rofl: i just didnt want anything heavy 
then a banana in the evening 

plus like 5 glasses of water trying to stick to water


----------



## v2007

Can i come back please :blush:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back ER and V!!! 

:hugs: Chickenchaser considering what kind of food I've seen them serve at hospitals I think you did great to only put on 1.5 pounds! 

:rofl: Brig I forgot about the extra nursing points that you get! Hope that today goes just as well!


----------



## v2007

They have chnaged the WW points system, i feel lost. 

Can i still do it the old way?

V xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya V :hi:

i think some ladies are doing it the old way still, i am because ive no idea how the new point system is.. plus i think the old one works great for me

day 3 and im feeling great no weak points yet.. though its only day 3 :rofl:


----------



## kellgell06

Slightly worried about my WI next monday. I didnt track over christmas and ive been ill since christmas and hardly move off the sofa. 
Also I was late on my period, took a HPT and got BFP. How long can i get away with still going to WW.


----------



## v2007

Cheers RR. 

I am allowed 30 points but i only have 24, as i need to maintain some self control

And TBH 30 points seemed way too many. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

kellgell06 said:


> Slightly worried about my WI next monday. I didnt track over christmas and ive been ill since christmas and hardly move off the sofa.
> Also I was late on my period, took a HPT and got BFP. How long can i get away with still going to WW.

Congrats. 

I did WW while i was pregnant with Taylor, The leader wasnt too fussed as i was a big girl she said WW wouldn affect me or baby. 

I did it for 6 weeks after i got my BFP then stopped due to a huge bleed (not related to WW)

And i lost a further stone. 

Tell your leader and she will advise you.

V xxx


----------



## RedRose19

v2007 said:


> Cheers RR.
> 
> I am allowed 30 points but i only have 24, as i need to maintain some self control
> 
> And TBH 30 points seemed way too many.
> 
> V xxx

yeah i was given 23 but i only have max 18 as i find thats enough for me and it usually gets me a 3-4 pound loss

i stopped ww when i got preg last time.. but i think its up to you.. i think eating healthy etc is prob the way to go and not limiting your self with points if you know what i mean 

congrats btw :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

want2bamom said:


> MamaBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> well done Brig! :happydance: I found that the first week was hardest for me but it seems to be going great for you! :mrgreen: I do have days (depending mostly on what we're having for dinner) that I struggle a bit with my points and have to be extra-creative even now....though that's not to often
> 
> I'll admit that usually it is hard for me as well....but I get an extra 10 pts because I'm nursing:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Great job!!! Well done!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I get an extra 5 points because i'm nursing/solids, but how much are they considering i'm nursing? Should i just get rid of those extra 5 points, cause Ciara is eating 3 solid meals a day.Click to expand...

Well Peyton is having 3 meals a day as well, but we haven't changed the frequency of nursing...she still drinks 7-8 times a day so i took the 10pts.


----------



## Vickie

so far a good day for me :yipee:

still trying to get used to the new points system! it is definitely a HUGE adjustment for me. I had my usual for breakfast, a sandwich and 100 calorie pack chips for lunch and we're having manicotti and steamed zucchini for dinner :munch: am about to go do my afternoon workout :thumbup:

hope everyone else is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## v2007

I am just having 2 satsumas. 

I still have 10 points left for the day. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

does anyone on the new plan know how many of your activity points you should eat daily (if you're earning 5-7 a day?)

I don't really need to eat them but I also don't want to not eat them if it's going to affect my loss you know?


----------



## want2bamom

Vickie, sorry i don't know anything about the new plan!

Well i had a good day today!! Ate really good and got in a workout. I'm feeling a little peckish right now so i might grab a yogurt and granola bar, since i still have like 12 points left...hahah


----------



## RedRose19

start of day 4 and im feeling focused, im just sticking to plain dinners, as boring as that sounds its what works better for me.. 
like last night i had mince with no gravey or any sauce and boiled potatoes while oh has shepards pie.. though it wasnt that bad :D


----------



## hope&faith09

hi all - first day back on plan for me although not going to weigh in tonight as we are away at my parents. So far have only had some toast as I have had a funny tummy the last few days and was up all night last night so not eating much today as I really need sleep tonight.


----------



## Vickie

thanks anyways Dez :)

That's great that your sticking to plan Redrose!

:hugs: Hope&faith hope your tummy feels better soon!

I'm about to work out my points for the day, we're having turkey burgers for dinner which I have a feeling is going to be high-ish in points


----------



## RainbowMum

joined online on the pro points plan yesterday, I need to lose 18 lbs and want to lose a big part of it before I'm off on holidays in 37 days, that's 5 weeks so shoudl be able to lose between 7-10lbs until then.

It's so different than the old plan, will probably take me a while to get used to it-I could do the old plan in my sleep basically.


----------



## twinkle1975

Not been for nearly 3 weeks - got weighed at home yesterday & think I've put on 8lbs over Christmas!!! Don't want to go to WI tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Rainbow! Good luck with the new plan :)

:hugs: twinkle better to get back on now though and weigh in than putting it off :hugs: hopefully it will come off quickly!


----------



## want2bamom

I feel like i've been doing a great job!! I've been eating very well, no cheating, i've worked out 4 outta 5 days and i feel terrific!!!! I'm excited about weighing in on Friday but very nervous at the same time!


----------



## Boothh

can i join? :) i got my pro points stuff in the post and ask my auntie whos a WW leader to work my points out for me, ive done old points all week, today im doing old points and checking the propoints to to see how it tallies, my first WI is tomorrow morning, and then im starting propoints properly x


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome back Rainbow! Good luck with the new plan :)

Thanks, it might be the kick up the backside I need for motivation ;-)

Been doing well but I'm very glad I decided to do it properly this time and sign up online, it's so much easier.
Had a sneaky look and looks like I've already dropped 2lbs in just 2 days, so it's working :)


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Good luck with your WI tomorrow Dez!!!

:hi: Boothh of course you're welcome to join in! :) good luck with your WI as well!

I can see that Rainbow :hugs: I've always had the online system and I think it helps me to track more easily and also holds me very accountable for what I do eat. It also helps motivate me that I'm paying for it and don't want to waste my money :rofl:


----------



## v2007

Woo hoo, went to my meeting. 

Lost 4lb since Monday. :wohoo:

Made me feel a bit better when i stood on the scales.

Spoiler
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x105/GabyLycious/10_8_5.gif

Good luck to everyone i who is going to WI. 

Welcome to all the newbies 

v XXX


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss V! :D


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> I can see that Rainbow :hugs: I've always had the online system and I think it helps me to track more easily and also holds me very accountable for what I do eat. It also helps motivate me that I'm paying for it and don't want to waste my money :rofl:

Definitely...so much easier to just search for 'birds eye chicken' or 'heinz macaroni cheese' instead of having to faff around with calculators.

And I agree with the money issue...I'd hate paying £30 for 3 months and not losing weight.


----------



## leedsforever

I gained... wait for it...

5 and a half pound over xmas.. really going for it now to finally get to gold..
anyone do e-source?? add me as a friend :) leedsforever

My weigh in is monday :)
xx


----------



## Vickie

you can do it! You're so close! :) I gained 3 pounds in early December :dohh: but managed to STS over Christmas somehow :huh: :rofl:

good luck!


----------



## leedsforever

this is OUR year vickie... getting to gold :) hehe xx


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: So exciting, I can't wait to be at the finish line!


----------



## leedsforever

my finish line keeps extending hehe but yup defo :)


----------



## Vickie

10 pounds to go is awesome! :yipee:

I still have 22 I think to get there :)


----------



## Boothh

i had my first WI today and only lost 1lb :cry: iv only been tracking since sunday though so its still okay really! ive started propoints properly today so hopefully i will have a better loss next week! only 31lbs more to goal! but the good news is im half way now! :D xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Went to WI for the first time since before Christmas - it was too shameful to post on here!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your lose Boothh! a 1 pound loss is great! :)

:hugs: Twinkle

did a sneaky weigh in today and it seems that I've STS :sulk: I thought I'd lose at least .5 pounds this week, I've been really good with staying on track and my exercising. we'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm not hopeful


----------



## MamaBird

I agree 1lb is great!! way to go!!

So ladies...what are you thinking of the pro points?? Is it worth me joining again??

So I started monday but i decided on friday weigh ins so I did this am. I went from 237 to 234 so 3lbs!!!

xo


----------



## v2007

Boothh said:


> i had my first WI today and only lost 1lb :cry: iv only been tracking since sunday though so its still okay really! ive started propoints properly today so hopefully i will have a better loss next week! only 31lbs more to goal! but the good news is im half way now! :D xx

1lb off is fab, well done :happydance:



twinkle1975 said:


> Went to WI for the first time since before Christmas - it was too shameful to post on here!

Aww Twinkle, dont worry. 

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Brig! :happydance:

I'm still a bit hmm about the new plan. I mean I get why it was changed and it has definitely encouraged me to eat more fruits and veg which is good :thumbup: but it's also coincided with Christmas and a little bump for me (not gaining but not losing)--though that really probably isn't the plans fault. I am getting closer to the end and I knew it was going to get tougher eventually :sulk:


----------



## Baby France

I seem to have lost my ww will power...if someone finds it will you please send it back :lol:

:help:


----------



## Boothh

i started the propoints today and iv felt like iv eaten alot more for my points today, or at least i havnt felt hungry, and i like knowing i have the extra points if i fancy a treat, which i quite often do! ¬_¬

today 

breakfast - 3 bites of cheese and bacon turn over, fruit salad 3pp
lunch - bbq chicken and salad wrap, WW mini roll 10pp
dinner - 2 tuna and cheese melts, 4small slices WWbread, small can of tuna mixed with tbsp mayo, and WW cheese slices, and a WW peach yoghurt 15pp
snacks - WWmini roll 2pp & WWrice pudding 3pp 

total 29pp daily allowance plus 4pp out of weekly pro points

i decided cus i weigh in on fridays and my pps start over on fridays over the weekend i can have whatever treats i want, then whatever pp i have left will be split for extras through the week :) x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You can do it BF!! get back on :)

I always have a cheat day the morning I WI Boothh :lol: 

which is tomorrow for me :argh:


----------



## Boothh

Vickie said:


> :hugs: You can do it BF!! get back on :)
> 
> I always have a cheat day the morning I WI Boothh :lol:
> 
> which is tomorrow for me :argh:

good luck! i reeally hope i have a good loss next week! im not feeling very motivated with only 1lb loss! :( x


----------



## Vickie

think of it this way, if you lose the recommended 1-2 pounds a week than you are losing it the way WW means for you to. It's healthier to lose slowly and steadily and you are more likely to keep it off :) Plus if you lose to quickly than instead of burning fat your body is burning muscle


----------



## RedRose19

i had abit of a naughty day yesterday :blush: i had a slice of choc cake as my parents brought me up a birthday cake for monday.. im dreading monday as my friends are coming round its gonna be hard to stay good..


----------



## Boothh

its only one slice of cake! its if you eat the whole thing that its naughty! xx


----------



## RedRose19

thats the thing.. she left the cake here :rofl:

trying my best to stay away ive told oh to eat it quickly lol


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm feeling a little less awful as my friend went to WI towards the end of the session & she said they didn't have any losses all night! SS was the best they got! I was looking for the PP value of Christmas cake yesterday as one of my friend's mum's made us one & its yummy - its only small though so I can deal with a small slice! However while looking I saw that ASDA (UK supermarket) Xmas cake has 122 points in the whole cake eek - I think that's the most points I've seen in one thing!


----------



## Vickie

I lost a pound :shock: No idea how that happened!

And tomorrow is my WW anniversary, one year ago to the day that I joined! :yipee:

:hugs: Redrose, 1 slice of cake isn't going to derail you. Hope your OH finishes it off quickly ;)


----------



## RedRose19

wow and you have come so far in that year vickie :hugs: well done on losing that pound :)


----------



## MamaBird

Yay Vickie!!! another pound gone and your 1 year anniversary already!!! big congrats!!!

xo


----------



## Boothh

well done on loss! x

iv been bad today, been picking at chocolate all day, had 2ww bars and a mini vic sponge i cant seem to stop and iv made OH a trifle, i bet ill end up having some cus its my favourite! ill have to take it out of my weekly points ¬_¬


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: good look getting back on track Boothh! today is my cheat day so I've not been good :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

i have gone so far off track and i have lost all my motivation. help.


----------



## kellgell06

Me too hope. I completely fell off the band wagon at christmas, then i got ill and ate what ever was there. And since ive found out im pregnant, ive been eating no more than i usually would and the scales seem to have gone up. 
Im completely dreading my WI on monday.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: good luck getting back on! it's hard but you can do it hope&faith! 

Kell I wouldn't worry to much about it since you are pregnant, I think it's great to try and eat healthy but wouldn't overly concern myself with losing :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo!! Well done Vickie!!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Vickie!! I weighed in yesterday but forgot to come here...haha..First week down 3lbs! yahh!!!


----------



## RedRose19

gosh ive felt so sick over the last two days :sick: ive not been able to eat much.. i hope that doesnt mess up my week.. :wacko:

kell i wouldnt worry about it as your preg and even in the first tri there is weight gain from the pregnancy so just try not worry about it :)

well done on all the losses :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just joined weighwacthers meeetings :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Hannah! :)

well done on your loss Dez!!! 3 pounds is amazing! :wohoo:

Today is my ONE YEAR WW Anniversary! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:

I did the normal points myself last week, and lost 5.5lbs but start propoints tomo :) x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :)


----------



## Baby France

:hi: everyone! I'm back and I found my ww will power (it was hiding behind all the chocolate bars, nuts & mince pies :haha: and I found them when the cupboard was bare and I ate them all :blush:)

Well! I had a fab night out with OH last night and ate everything I could at the chinese and am now going to go back to kicking the fat me's butt again!

I've not weighed yet and am very worried about the damage but I go on holiday in 8 weeks so I need to focus and get that beach babe body :smug: (yeah right!)

Well done on those losses and thats fab being at it a year *Vickie*!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Right... kick up the bum time.... AGAIN!! 

I have been 'doing' weight watcher over a year (not very well...) and I'm currently sitting at a whole 9lbs below where i started :dohh: Thats a whopping 0.17lbs per week lost... go me!! :happydance: :dohh: 

Start again time, again again again!!! 

I have my uni ball and graduation in august... I want to look my very best! That is my goal... and OH just said he is 'thinking' about a holiday to australia next december.... longer term goal!! 

Wsh me luck... prepared for random ramblings!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today: 

Sunday dinner - 14 propoints (thought it would be more)
Gallons of Dr pepper zero - 0!!! (i seriously addicted) 
I about to make my lunch for work tomorrow and then I'm off to bed. Early shift and 40 minute walk to work as we got rid of our car today :cry:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Right I am back on WW from tomorrow weigh in on Wednesday to see what damage I have done really not looking forward to it but with my wedding in August I am going to get rid of some of this fat hopefully another 3 stone will 'drop' off! In Feb I am joining some mum and baby activities in my local area so I can walk there and give me a bit more motivation to get fit! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## nataliecn

Hello Ladies!
I used to be a part of this thread, then I gave up the WW and the forum for ages.
I'm back on WW as of the first, with more motivation than anything! My best friends wedding is in August, and we've decided that once I lose atleast 50lbs, we'll start trying for #2! 

I had my first weigh in yesterday and I am down 4.1! Not as good as I expected, but a loss is a loss right?? 

Anyways hope to get to know all of you! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Nat! that's a great loss :)


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Natalie!! Great job on your 1st weigh in!! A loss is a loss and not a gain!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all! Hope we're all having a good start to the work week :kiss:


----------



## kellgell06

A nice big gain for me this week. Hehe. 2.5lbs on. Am going to try and lose that and a little bit more.


----------



## Baby France

Well I've started drinking my water to get rid of it all and I'm hoping that'll help me lose all those mince pies but we'll see.

I've had some beans on toast for dinner...I didn't get breakfast cos I didn't get up til 11.30am, but I'm officially blaming BnB for that, I didn't get to bed til 1.30am :lol:


----------



## Kay0102

Im hoping someone can help please :flower:

Iv done WW before in 2008 lost 4 stone in 7 months, took me a week of snacking and put it all back on :haha: maybe slight exageration but felt like it!

Anyhoo, I decided to rejoin just for the info of the new way and continue at home, as iv got good will power this time around, just need to look at my overhang :cry:

So im doing well however, as you will all know the leader gave you your daily points allowance, now its my birthday next month (so will be 1 year older) and also if I lose 4 pounds this week or in next couple of weeks im down to the next stone bracket .... so does anyone know how its worked out, I really cant afford to go to the meetings :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I'm afraid I'm not sure how they work out the new daily points :( good luck though! :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Hi Everyone!
So far so good today.

Did my EA Active 2 workout first thing this morning, was planning on doing some time on the bike too, but it gets a little complicated with Grady!!! LOL!! Maybe when OH comes home!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## RainbowMum

@kay, it seems like everyone I know is on either 29 or 30 Pro Points a day, not sure if age/weight matters as much as it did before

The one really good thing about the Pro Points is that US and UK should be the same pointswise now, so next month when I go on my Caribbean Cruise I can pick up some WW goodies :)


----------



## Vickie

there are a few on here who have more than the 29, not sure what the cutoff is though for them to go up? :wacko: it's all still a little confusing to me. I am still considered overweight, have 21/22 pounds to go and am on 29 points a day :shrug:

good day here! Just finished my workout! :) Well done Nat for working out with a toddler around! :thumbup: last time I worked out with Hannah awake I nailed her in the head (on accident of course!) with my hand :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Baby France

My friend is on 31 points a day...but she's 5'7 and weighs 14 stone. Not sure if that helps?

I think it goes more of your height rather than your weight if that makes sense? On the old plan you got a point per stone, whereas I think you get points per height bracket :shrug: or if you have more than a certain amount of weight to lose too?


----------



## Squidge

I'm back again :haha: I'm officially back to WW as of tomorrow morning :dohh: It's really time to knuckle down and lose this flab now!! Don't really fancy going back to meetings so i'm going to give it a damn good try at doing it from home. Already have a treadmill and just ordered the biggest loser workout DVD so hopefully that'll come within the next couple of days so i can get started :D 

Actually looking forward to it now, think i've eaten my whole body weight in complete utter junk food over the past few weeks :sick:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Kay0102 said:


> Im hoping someone can help please :flower:
> 
> Iv done WW before in 2008 lost 4 stone in 7 months, took me a week of snacking and put it all back on :haha: maybe slight exageration but felt like it!
> 
> Anyhoo, I decided to rejoin just for the info of the new way and continue at home, as iv got good will power this time around, just need to look at my overhang :cry:
> 
> So im doing well however, as you will all know the leader gave you your daily points allowance, now its my birthday next month (so will be 1 year older) and also if I lose 4 pounds this week or in next couple of weeks im down to the next stone bracket .... so does anyone know how its worked out, I really cant afford to go to the meetings :hugs:

I know a really sneaky way of finding out, in the weightwatchers magazine, theres a voucher inside for 1 free meeting and free reg go there get the information and never go back, you don't need to pay a penny x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i get 37!

Im 5'5 and 16stone 3.5lbs! :) x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all -

As as of tomorrow I am back on plan!

I am 5'10 and weigh 15.3 and have 37 points!


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 3.5 lbs this week, the online weight tracker only let's me track a loss of whole pounds though, so have entered 3lbs.

I'm 5"7, 12st10.5 [178.5lbs] and get 30 Points

I only used 5 of my weekly bonus points last week, are people using all of the 49 Points or are you trying not to touch them? For me it feels *wrong* to eat more than my allowed 30 Points.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rainbow! :yipee:

Welcome back Squidge :)

I do eat my extra points. Depends on the week as to how many. I still have my cheat day on weigh in day so a lot go to that :lol: though I use an extra one here and there through the week if need be :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

is it bad i keep wasting 1/4 of my points on chocolate? :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

Is everyone doing ProPoints? I'm doing the old points :shrug:


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi all.

I've been MIA for last 5 or 6 weeks due to work travelling and an extended vacation over christmas with no internet access. I've fallen off the WW wagon during this time and if I'm honest ate alot more sweets / chocolate over this time than I should have. 

Anyway got back on scales this evening (was dreading it). But somehow I've STS !. I'm so happy but now lack motivation to start back on pro points. Need kick up backside I think. I've decided that I will enjoy this week and start afresh on monday. 

Well done to all on the Weight losses over last few weeks.


----------



## TTC LADY

btw i'm 5.3 and weigh 10st 5lbs


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back TTC_lady! good luck getting back on track!

Squidge I've switched over to propoints, though I think a few on here are still following the old system :)


----------



## want2bamom

Squidge, I'm doing the old points..The pro points sounds too confusing to me...And plus i'm just doing it at home from all the information and book i had from last year.

Hope & faith, Good luck!!!


----------



## Lulu

Oh can I jump on board!! I rejoined WW tonight, been a few times in the past but now that there is a new system I felt it was the right time to jump back in.

I find I benefit from having someone else weigh me each week, I've tried to follow the plan myself but it doesn't work for me doing it on my own. Just need to try and find my willpower!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group Lulu and good luck! :)


----------



## want2bamom

Welcome lulu!!!


----------



## Squidge

want2bamom said:


> Squidge, I'm doing the old points..The pro points sounds too confusing to me...And plus i'm just doing it at home from all the information and book i had from last year.
> 
> Hope & faith, Good luck!!!

Ooh I'm doing it from home too with my own books :D


----------



## v2007

Welcome to the newbies :hi:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Squidge said:


> Is everyone doing ProPoints? I'm doing the old points :shrug:

I am doing it the vintage way :happydance:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Woop woop to all the ladies who have lost. 

I wonder what the grand total lost in a week is by the regulars.

V xxx


----------



## Baby France

I've been ok this week. Not perfect but not really naughty either! But still not been weighed after Xmas...thats tomorrow :argh:


----------



## Vickie

hmmm I don't know v that's a good question :)

good luck with WI BF! :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Baby France said:


> I've been ok this week. Not perfect but not really naughty either! But still not been weighed after Xmas...thats tomorrow :argh:

I have WI tomorrow morn at 09:30

:wacko:

I panic. 

V xxx


----------



## Baby France

v2007 said:


> Baby France said:
> 
> 
> I've been ok this week. Not perfect but not really naughty either! But still not been weighed after Xmas...thats tomorrow :argh:
> 
> I have WI tomorrow morn at 09:30
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I panic.
> 
> V xxxClick to expand...

Mine's not till 6pm. I feel like I can't eat all day or I'll just have little stuff cos I want to be as light as possible :haha:

But then I leave and get a big fat takeaway on the way home, cos Thursday nights are my cheat nights :smug:


----------



## v2007

Baby France said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby France said:
> 
> 
> I've been ok this week. Not perfect but not really naughty either! But still not been weighed after Xmas...thats tomorrow :argh:
> 
> I have WI tomorrow morn at 09:30
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I panic.
> 
> V xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine's not till 6pm. I feel like I can't eat all day or I'll just have little stuff cos I want to be as light as possible :haha:
> 
> But then I leave and get a big fat takeaway on the way home, cos Thursday nights are my cheat nights :smug:Click to expand...

Thurs is my cheat day cos then i have 6 days to be good lol. 

V xxx


----------



## want2bamom

haha, its funny how many of us choose to have our cheat days on our weigh in days..hahha

Well friday is my weigh in day and as long as i don't gain i'm happy. I've been eating really good but i haven't been working out that much..Maybe i can get a workout in today since Kev has the day off and can maybe watch Ciara..haha..we'll see though, have already a busy day planned!!

Hope everyone is having a great day!!! And goodluck to all the weigh in's tomorrow!!!


----------



## Baby France

I think the cheat helps to keep you going!! However I am rather upset that V gets ALL Thursday to pig out and I only have a few hours :sulk:

Mental note: Must find earlier WI class :haha:


----------



## v2007

2lb lost :wohoo:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss!! :happydance:

and yes I take the entire day to cheat as well :rofl:


----------



## v2007

I cheated as well, so far i have had a bacon bun, Lamb Henry and a Carrot cake Muffin :pizza:

V xxx


----------



## Baby France

Well done V!!!! :happydance:

:sulk: :flasher: (if there was a man sowing his bum, I would have chose that one!!)

Chippy for tea, but Kev doesn't know it yet!!


----------



## v2007

Baby France said:


> I think the cheat helps to keep you going!! *However I am rather upset that V gets ALL Thursday to pig out and I only have a few hours *
> 
> Mental note: Must find earlier WI class :haha:

I'm sorry







































NOT!!!!

:rofl:

V xxxx


----------



## Baby France

v2007 said:


> Baby France said:
> 
> 
> I think the cheat helps to keep you going!! *However I am rather upset that V gets ALL Thursday to pig out and I only have a few hours *
> 
> Mental note: Must find earlier WI class :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> V xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: :rof: :rofl:

When I read the first line...I thought, you big liar...no your not. And off I scrolled to write back that you weren't and got a big NOT in my face. I'm laughing my socks off!


----------



## Baby France

Well well well....I put 3.5lbs on! I am quite pleased actually for 5 weeks I've not pointed and been a :mamafy: Back on it now! I've got 7 weeks before my holiday so I've got to be mega good so I can look remotely decent!!

:happydance:


----------



## v2007

BF thats good for 5 weeks off. 

Good luck for the next 7 weeks. 

V xxx


----------



## Baby France

v2007 said:


> BF thats good for 5 weeks off.
> 
> Good luck for the next 7 weeks.
> 
> V xxx

I know I must say I was well impressed! I expected at least 5-7lbs after everything I ate! I am hoping to lose about a stone but I know that I'll have to be mega good, so I think if I stick to 9lbs as my first mini goal then hopefully I may do it?!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I put 5lbs on. Ended up having christmas off but now I am back on it! I have filled the cupboard with weight watchers snacks and I currently have a beef stew on the go that only works out at 7pp and then dumplings for 4pp which will do me a delicious dinner!

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## v2007

WW Chicken Curry for me 4.5 pts :)

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

we're having tacos with ground turkey today :munch: but that's a ways away, haven't even had breakfast yet :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok I'll fess up now I've read other people's posts - I put 5lbs on over Christmas, lost 3lobs this week so now only 2lbs up on what I was before...but... went out for my birthday yesterday with my parents for a huge carvery & birthday cake, having people round for pizza & cocktails tonight & then a meal out on Saturday - I think I will have to survive on air for the rest of the week! Ps Thursday is my cheat night too - I want a cheat day!!


----------



## MamaBird

Good job everyone!! 

Just weighed in and I am down another 3 lbs!
Only good thing about my day so far!

xo


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss Brig!!

sounds like you had a good birthday twinkle! :D


----------



## want2bamom

Well weighed myself this morning and i'm only down 1lb :( I know its because of AF showing up and because i didn't excercise enough. So i think today i will not cheat because i really don't think i deserve to cheat:(

Well lets hope this week is better!!


----------



## Vickie

1 pound gone for me this week :happydance:


----------



## nataliecn

Hi Ladies! Sorry I don't come on much, I always forget...

I was down 1.8 this week (weighed in yesterday), which was sort of upsetting because I've been doing my best.

Took a peek this morning, like every morning, and I was down another 1.6! I know that could change, but it's still nice seeing it. 

Hope everyone has a good day!

Congrats on all the losses!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i have weigh in tomo! im scared im coming on my period soon! :( x


----------



## Vickie

well done Nat! :yipee: and good luck Hannah :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i need surport!

marcs eating dominos pizza! :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: that's not very nice of him. You can resist though! :hugs: Just remember weigh in is tomorrow and you want to have a good number!


----------



## Xanthe

Hello girls

I have a query about the Weight Watchers new pro points.

I have been looking at my friends literature on the new pro points system and am really confused. I have used the old points system in the past and could do with a little help advising me on how on earth the new system works

For example - my food today. 

Prorridge with water and tsp honey, 
2 bananas, 
slim a soup with 6 crackerbread with 1 tsp butter and 1tsp marmite. 
120g prawns, 80g dried pasta and 1 tbsp soy sauce.

With pro points this totals 23 out of 29 daily allowance points.

On the old system it works out to my total daily allowance of 20 out of 20 points.

How on earth can this be? How can you still have points remaining ont he new system plus not forgetting your weekly allowance.

For exampe if I had stuck to theabove foods every day under the old system I would have reached my total weekly allowance and lost weight.

Under the new sytem I would have another 49 weekly allowance points to use up.

Before I looked at my friends books I thought the new pro points was all about food combining and being allowed only a certain amount of carbs and protein per day. But from what I can gather there are no food combining rules at all.

I would really appreciate some advice from all you lovely ladies. And good luck to you all on your weight loss journeys.

Xanthe

XXXX


----------



## HannahGraceee

im eating a packet of WW crisps! i resisted and i feel good! i best get a good weigh in tomo! LOL x


----------



## LM2104

Hi, may I join you? I joined weight watchers today. I have a long way to go as I hoping to lose 4stHopefully though this is the kickstart I needed.

Xanthe I was shocked when I looked through the new book, it looks like you can eat mammoth amounts doesnt it?!


----------



## Emma78

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum (V2007) suggested I joined! I joined weight watchers on Tuesday and have loads of weight to lose. Most of the time I'm finding it ok but then tonight my OH got a takeaway pizza and i so wanted to have some but resisted! I have 6 pro points left for today and loads of weekly ones left. Now what to have........food is all I have thought about since Wednesday. Xxx


----------



## want2bamom

Great Job Vickie & Nat!!!:thumbup:

Welcome LM and Emma!!!:hi:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the newbies!

well done resisting the pizza temptation :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Great weight loss ladies!!!

Welcome to the new ladies!!

xo


----------



## LM2104

Hi again, now this may sound really dim but I'm wondering if any of you can help? The pro points calculator, the little circle dial you get in the folder - I understands how to work out the protein, carbs and fat as those bits move around but what about the fibre section at the bottom, it doesnt move and I'm confused about it as the instructions tell you to find the fibre content!?? Any ideas?


----------



## Emma78

LM2104 said:


> Hi again, now this may sound really dim but I'm wondering if any of you can help? The pro points calculator, the little circle dial you get in the folder - I understands how to work out the protein, carbs and fat as those bits move around but what about the fibre section at the bottom, it doesnt move and I'm confused about it as the instructions tell you to find the fibre content!?? Any ideas?

I can't work that calculator either. I bought the proper calculator and it's great, far easier than fiddling with the cardboard thing! And if I stick to the plan will be worth the money! Does anyone know, your weekly points allowance do you have to use it? I've used some but think I would struggle to use them all by Tuesday unless I had a takeaway!....but I am going to be good! :kiss: xxx


----------



## LM2104

I dnt think u have to use the weekly, my team leader said she tried never to use them and lost a stone doing it


----------



## kellgell06

1lb off for me this week Yay!!


----------



## v2007

Hello my fellow ladies. 

How are we all, did you all have a fab weekend. 

I am doing well, went shopping yesterday bought EVERYTHING low fat. 

Oh was whinging so i got him a packet of Randoms. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Vickie said:


> 1 pound gone for me this week :happydance:

Well done :happydance:



nataliecn said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I don't come on much, I always forget...
> 
> I was down 1.8 this week (weighed in yesterday), which was sort of upsetting because I've been doing my best.
> 
> Took a peek this morning, like every morning, and I was down another 1.6! I know that could change, but it's still nice seeing it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> Congrats on all the losses!

Well done :happydance:



Emma78 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum (V2007) suggested I joined! I joined weight watchers on Tuesday and have loads of weight to lose. Most of the time I'm finding it ok but then tonight my OH got a takeaway pizza and i so wanted to have some but resisted! I have 6 pro points left for today and loads of weekly ones left. Now what to have........food is all I have thought about since Wednesday. Xxx

Yay welcome chick. 



kellgell06 said:


> 1lb off for me this week Yay!!

Well done. :happydance:

Hannah WW crips are fabby, ignore the boy :winkwink:

V xxx


----------



## suzanne108

Hello :)

Can someone help me please? 

I have joined weight watchers online (I won't tell you how many times I have joined ww, or how many other diets I have tried :blush:) and I'm a little confused about the weekly allowance of propoints. 

What are they actually for? 

I get 29 points a day which I'm struggling to use up now that fruit is 0 points. I can't imagine having another 49 points over a week and still losing weight! How does it work? Is it just so that you can eat out at the weekend or have an alcoholic drink without starving yourself all day (or cheating and not counting it at all!) ?? 

Thanks to anyone that can explain them to me - and sorry if this question has already been asked! xx


----------



## Vickie

yep that's what the weekly propoints are for! You don't have to use them, but they are there if you need them :)

well done on your loss Kellgell!

Good job with the shopping V :rofl: at hubby though


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi can i join you guys ? 

I have just joined weightwatchers last week :) I weigh 10st 11 and aiming to be back at my pre preg wieght of 9 stone by the summer ! 

I dont know if someone has already answered this question i havnt read all the pages lol but the fibre part on the cardboard calculator doesnt have to be moved you just look at the points and round the fibre content to match if that makes sense lol


----------



## v2007

:hi: 

Welcome Steffy. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Steffy!


----------



## v2007

suzanne108 said:


> Hello :)
> 
> Can someone help me please?
> 
> I have joined weight watchers online (I won't tell you how many times I have joined ww, or how many other diets I have tried :blush:) and I'm a little confused about the weekly allowance of propoints.
> 
> What are they actually for?
> 
> I get 29 points a day which I'm struggling to use up now that fruit is 0 points. I can't imagine having another 49 points over a week and still losing weight! How does it work? Is it just so that you can eat out at the weekend or have an alcoholic drink without starving yourself all day (or cheating and not counting it at all!) ??
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can explain them to me - and sorry if this question has already been asked! xx

I am on the vintage way but i know a few that are doing PP, so just bumping up for you. 

V xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

:hi: 

Yeah the 49 points is so that you can have a drink or a meal out etc without it taking from your daily points its so that you dont get down about dieting and find it easier to stick to you dont have to use them obdviously but if you dont you loose them you cant add them all up and have them at once :thumbup:

i dont really see how you can loose wieght and still have a take away or a binge drink every weekend so i am choosing to ignore them and just stick to my 29 daily points ill use them when i reslly need to :winkwink:


----------



## LM2104

Wow, I feel like I have eaten quite a bit today and have already worked out the points for my dinner later, and still have 6 points left! Anyone else struggling to use their points?

Its hard to see how the scales are going to move!


----------



## v2007

LM2104 said:


> Wow, I feel like I have eaten quite a bit today and have already worked out the points for my dinner later, and still have 6 points left! Anyone else struggling to use their points?
> 
> Its hard to see how the scales are going to move!

Sometimes i struggle to use all my points and other days i am up to my limit by 6pm. 

Cant win. 

King Prawn Chow Mein in only 5.5 points if you fancy a treat later :thumbup:

V xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Steffyxx said:


> Hi can i join you guys ?
> 
> I have just joined weightwatchers last week :) I weigh 10st 11 and aiming to be back at my pre preg wieght of 9 stone by the summer !
> 
> I dont know if someone has already answered this question i havnt read all the pages lol but the fibre part on the cardboard calculator doesnt have to be moved you just look at the points and round the fibre content to match if that makes sense lol

I'd definately say it was worth buying the proper calculator - I couldn't get my head round the cardboard thingy!


----------



## LM2104

Would anyone be able to tell me how the points are worked out on the pro points diet? I'm pretty hefty but even then it seems as though I'm allowed a hell of a lot of points


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Well this week was going so well ... but went out on Saturday night and had a fair bit to drink and eat ... reckon I used my entire 49 weekly points which will be the first time I have used them all. Am still hoping for a loss this week. 

So far today poached egg on toast for breakfast - 5pp
1/2 bagel with ww cream chese - 4pp
WW Jaffa cake bar - - 2pp 

I have a slow cooked curried sausage recipe for dinner just working out how many points it will be but the smell is already filling the house. I cant stop using my slow cooker its brilliant and I can make some really healthy delicious recipies!


----------



## hope&faith09

LM - Sorry I dont know how to work them out but I am on 37 points a day - I am 15 stone 4lbs, 5'10 and 21 years old.


----------



## v2007

Tesco healthy curry for me 6.5 pts. 

Still gave bout 8 left for the day. 

V xx


----------



## LM2104

Thanks Hope&Faith, my points allowance is probably right then, I'm slightly heavier than you but 5' 6'' and 23, I'm also on 37 points. I guess I shouldn't complain if I'm doing a diet where I actually get to eat, lol!

What do you all do for exercise? I find it hard to get motivated but have brought a skipping rope as I've been told thats quite good and also do a bit of walking. I have a fitness game on the wii but I can never really be arsed to do it!


----------



## hope&faith09

LM - I have a fitness game on the wii but never seem to have the time to do it! I just end up dancing round the house and trying to keep up with my little miss now she is crawling! I am hoping to do more walking around town when the weather gets better! 

I have used 23 points today not sure what to use the rest of my points on! Maybe I can treat myself!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All hope you've had a good day! So-so here but I had friends over so I expected it :lol:

for exercise I do My Fitness Coach and EA Active on the Wii :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hi All,

Not on been on for a few months!

I've been sticking to the diet well & going to the gym/swimming 3-4 times a week.

I've lost 3stone now :happydance:

Today I've had

Oat so simple porridge - 5pp
Oatybix bar - 2pp
WW tortilla wrap with leftover fajita chicken 7pp

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## v2007

Brekkie for me was a toasted teacake with half fat butter 2.5 pts. 

Dinner is Jacket potato with butter, cheese and beans total 8 points. 

Yum yum. 

Welcome back Purple. 

Congrats on the 3st.

V xxx


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie, do you have the jell-o chocolate instand pudding [sugar free/fat free] in your tracker? 
I just made some but couldn't quite work out the points, have pointed milk and powder separately now but it sounds ok anyway. Had 2 servings(can never just have one) and it came to 4 PP, it used to be 2.5


----------



## Vickie

well I don't see fat free/sugar free on my tracker and most of them say 1 point per 1/4 package but it doesn't say prepared so I'm not sure if it's the prepared or just the dry mix :wacko:


----------



## Baby France

Well I've well and truly messed up. My step sister died yesterday so well...I just wish someone would cut us some slack at the minute!!


----------



## LM2104

Hi all!

Sorry to hear about your step sister baby france, hope u are ok.

I did a sneaky mid week weigh in today and the scales said I'd lost 3 1/2 lbs! I just hope I can keep it up until Saturday for my group weigh in!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Baby France - your in our thoughts , i hope you and your family are ok. please give yourself a break and dont be hard on yourself. 


Points for me today - 

red berry bar - ? (think its 3pp) 
Omlette - 9pp

Milk - 3pp

Thats it! I am fairly pekish now tho but no idea whats for dinner! Just looking forward to cheating tomorrow night with battered sausage and chips!


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> well I don't see fat free/sugar free on my tracker and most of them say 1 point per 1/4 package but it doesn't say prepared so I'm not sure if it's the prepared or just the dry mix :wacko:

thanks, that sounds about right anyway. 1PP per serving plus PP for milk


----------



## Emma78

Well ladies, I went to my first weigh-in tonight and I lost a big fat 0, I am so disappointed as I have weighed everything and stuck within my points and didn't eat huge amounts of fruit and veg. My leader seems to think it could be my contraceptive implant, I have piled on 3 stone since I had it put in a little over a year ago! She said see what happens this week and if I still don't lose to get it out. I am going to go and try to get it taken out now! I feel like such a failure. xxx

Baby France, I am sorry for your loss. I lost my 26 year old brother in 2006 so sort of understand what you are going through. Xxx


----------



## Vickie

So sorry for your family's loss BF :cry: You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Definitely not a failure Emma :hugs:


----------



## v2007

France, i am so sorry for your loss. 

:hugs:

Suggestions for a good piece of exercise equipment for me. 

I NEED to lose 12 stone so i need summat that will tone and aid the weight loss. 

Please. 

V xxx


----------



## Squidge

I lost 2.5lb but wasn't really doing WW, have just cut out rubbish food, drank loads and exercised so maybe I should move over to the fat busting thread instead :shrug:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Baby France :hugs: you and your family are in my thoughts! xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

I have a question.... 

I'm on night shifts this week :( when do i reset my points back to 29??? at midnight? when I wake up the following afternoon?
I mean today I cant nap cos I got holly on my own til 6. so i got my 29 points for lunch, dinner etc.... then does that finish at midnight of do i count everything i eat on shift until i go to bed tomorrow morning??


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Squidge! It's up to you but you know you're always welcome here!

Hmmm I'm not sure Ally, I'd just find a 24 hour period that works for you and use that as your guide (either morning to morning or midnight to midnight)


----------



## v2007

Awww Squidge, you are always welcome here. 

I have just been weighed. 

I lost 3lb. :wohoo:

V xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

3 lbs off for me this week ... yay! I sat down and planned all my meals for this week as well so am hoping for a positive week! Beef stroganof for dinner tonight and drunken chicken with sticky rice tomorrow (will add the points up later!) 

Total weight loss at the moment is 30lbs hopefully back to pre christmas weight by next week! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## LM2104

Well done to you both, I dont have my 1st weigh in until saturday but am feeling quite positive about it, I've tried to be really good this week. My LO is teething tho with her big back ones and its quite stressful, I could really do with a bar of Galaxy right now!!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done on your loss V and hope&faith! 3 pounds is amazing!

doing well here! wondering how my WI on Saturday will go :lol:


----------



## Baby France

Wow girls that loss is fab!!! I'm going to go tonight and get weighed and see the damage! Good news my sister had her baby boy yesterday, Logan at 10.45am! An emotional week with bad news and good news!

I must admit though the way things have been these last couple of months I'm really looking forward to getting back to the good old normal days :lol:


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses ladies! 

Still going well for me at this end which is a first...i usually fail after the first week but not this time :D


----------



## Vickie

that's great Squidge! :happydance:


----------



## want2bamom

I have not been doing very well this week!! I haven't been sleeping good or getting any sleep so that just messes up everthing! I'll see when i weigh in tomorrow, but i know it won't be good! :(

I will start again on Saturday though!! i have too!!


----------



## T'elle

Hellloo i have been told i must join this thread if its ok with you lol want2bamom made me, hehe. Im doing weight watchers also, i have found that its the only thing that has made an effect on my weight loss struggle with PCOS. :) im feeling really great since doing it. good luck to everyone!! x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Dez good luck getting back on track! You can do it! :)

:hi: Welcome T'elle


----------



## want2bamom

Hey hun!! Glad u made it here!! You will get a lot of support here!!
Good luck hun!! We're all in this together!!! Xoxo


----------



## Baby France

:hi: T'elle

Good luck for W/i *Squidge*

I got weighed yesterday and I STS. Pleased with that!


----------



## want2bamom

Baby France said:


> :Hi: T'elle
> 
> Good luck for W/i *Squidge*
> 
> I got weighed yesterday and I STS. Pleased with that!

Hey hun! Sorry but what does STS stand for?


----------



## Squidge

want2bamom said:


> Baby France said:
> 
> 
> :Hi: T'elle
> 
> Good luck for W/i *Squidge*
> 
> I got weighed yesterday and I STS. Pleased with that!
> 
> Hey hun! Sorry but what does STS stand for?Click to expand...

Stayed the same :)


----------



## Baby France

want2bamom said:


> Baby France said:
> 
> 
> :hi: T'elle
> 
> Good luck for W/i *Squidge*
> 
> I got weighed yesterday and I STS. Pleased with that!
> 
> Hey hun! Sorry but what does STS stand for?Click to expand...

Oh sorry it means stayed the same. I didn't put on but I didn't lose either!


----------



## want2bamom

Ahh ok!! haha..thanks!!! Well thats good then!! At least you didn't gain!!


----------



## v2007

hope&faith09 said:


> 3 lbs off for me this week ... yay! I sat down and planned all my meals for this week as well so am hoping for a positive week! Beef stroganof for dinner tonight and drunken chicken with sticky rice tomorrow (will add the points up later!)
> 
> Total weight loss at the moment is 30lbs hopefully back to pre christmas weight by next week!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?

Well done. :happydance:



want2bamom said:


> I have not been doing very well this week!! I haven't been sleeping good or getting any sleep so that just messes up everthing! I'll see when i weigh in tomorrow, but i know it won't be good! :(
> 
> I will start again on Saturday though!! i have too!!

Welcome and good luck.



T'elle said:


> Hellloo i have been told i must join this thread if its ok with you lol want2bamom made me, hehe. Im doing weight watchers also, i have found that its the only thing that has made an effect on my weight loss struggle with PCOS. :) im feeling really great since doing it. good luck to everyone!! x

Welcome and Good luck.

Have a nice Friday ladies. 

V xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck any one weighing in today or over the weekend. 

Week so far is still going really well I think this is the most positive week I have had on weight watchers for a long while. Saying that it is only the start of the week but I have planned what I am eating for the rest of the week! I still think my portion control isnt very good though. As I am making everything in the slow cooker at the moment I end up guessing how much I have had (maybe I will just have a little less each time!) 

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x


----------



## Vickie

WI for me is tomorrow! And Stan broke my scales last night :haha: going to buy a new one this evening :rofl:


----------



## LM2104

WI for me tomorrow morning too, my 1st 1! I'm a bit nervous, I've tried really hard this week and went for an hours walk this morning, so fingers Xd for a good loss!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Good job on all the weight being shed!!!!

So I have been off track this week...but I weighed in this morning and I stiull lost 1.5lbs! Not too bad!

xo


----------



## Baby France

Good luck *LM*

*Mamabird* Thats fab...well done you!


----------



## want2bamom

I gained 2 lbs :( I knew i would, this week has been very off!!


----------



## Vickie

well done Brig! :yipee:

good luck with your WI LM!

:hugs: Dez it's okay you can get back on track!


----------



## want2bamom

Thanks Vickie!!! I've been just having a very stressful week and all i wanted to do was eat and not track points!! Grrr!!!


----------



## Vickie

no loss for me this week :sulk: though I think it's because of the new scales (digital versus the old style one we had before). oh well at least I now have a baseline for next week's weigh in!


----------



## LM2104

:happydance: 4 1/2 lbs lost for me this week! i'm really happy! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats LM thats a great loss. 

Want to be mom - you will get back on track those weeks are really hard just stick with it and you will get there!

Vicky - The scales can make a difference - fingers crossed for next week. 

This week ahsnt been too bad altho having chips for dinner!


----------



## Vickie

well done LM!! :happydance:

that's what I'm thinking hope&faith because I've been really good this week staying on track and lots of exercise. I'm not to bummed out, I figure if anything it gives me a baseline for next week!


----------



## T'elle

Well done LM!! .... And :hugs: to those who didn't lose or gained, you can still get back on the wagon :) Im expecting to gain at my WI on Wed this week as its the dreaded AF atm and i feel huge!!! Tummy is so swollen i look like a whale haha. But we can do it!! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: my weight always goes up right before the :witch: shows :wacko: 

but it goes back down the next week which is nice :lol:


----------



## Bex1p

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice xmas! I did.....and then some :blush:

But i'm finally back and 2lb down from my last weigh in....which was December 23rd haha 2lb in a month...eeeekkk!!!


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi I am planning to start tomorrow as I have been so bad for 2 years!!!! :shock:

Are you ladies doing the new pp plan or the old points system? I'm planning to do it the old way as I have all the stuff and it's worked before, plus I don't really want to fork out for the classes if I don't need to.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group!

I am doing the new PP plan :)

Well done Bex! :happydance:


----------



## Bex1p

Maybe give pp a go, I find it works well. Love my weekly points!

Another pound down this morning after this last week on the plan yay


----------



## MNORBURY

Do you find you lose as much with the pp plan as you seem to get a lot of points and all the weekly ones, it also confuses me how most people get the same points.


----------



## hope&faith09

MNORBURY- i didnt think i would lose on propoints but I am! not sure how but to be honest I am finding I cant eat as many naughty foods as they seem higher in points so it is encouraging me to eat more fruit and soups and filling foods rather than playing with my points!


----------



## MNORBURY

hope&faith09 said:


> MNORBURY- i didnt think i would lose on propoints but I am! not sure how but to be honest I am finding I cant eat as many naughty foods as they seem higher in points so it is encouraging me to eat more fruit and soups and filling foods rather than playing with my points!

That's really good, I am guilty of using points on naughty food hence the ww cake and square crisps I've just eaten :blush: BUT I haven't gone over my points limit! Day one has been tougher than I thought :(


----------



## T'elle

I love the PP system. Im finding it hard to use all my points lol. I have also tried the WW hot pots and desserts this week yummy! x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: The first week was really hard for me but after that it did start to get easier

I find that I eat a lot more fruits and veg now as well now that they are free :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

5.5lb off for me this week, bringing the total to 46.5 

:happydance: So happy !


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 3.5 lbs this week, but had gained 2.5lbs last week(AF?) bringing me back to a total of 35.5 *sigh* [I was at 45lbs this past summer, so close to goal!]

I had a tooth extracted last week and have been drinking too many milkshakes as I can't eat hard foods yet. Getting a bit tired of runny Oatmeal for breakfast and soup for lunch and dinner!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on the loss ladies.

5.5lbs purple daisy thats brilliant. 

Rainbow mum - even with the gain you are down 1 lb so thats fantastic!

I am still trying to get rid of christmas weight! It may sound odd but I am really looking forward to weigh in tomorrow as I feel I have had a really positive week and I think a good loss will motivate me for next week! I need 2 lbs off to get me to pre christmas and to break back into the 14's really hoping I get that off this week!


----------



## Squidge

Well done on all the losses!!! :D

It's my WI tomorrow but i'm not holding much hope, dreaded :witch: is here! I'm going back to classes tomorrow though instead of doing it alone at home, decided to give ProPoints a try and i'm going with xxx_bex_xxx so we're gonna do it together :D

Hopefully this time we'll both crack it! Will post the results tomorrow...


----------



## Becky123

I've just joined weightwatchers tonight and I don't really understand how you can work out points in homemade food such as a chilli or something, I don't really understand how it all works, can someone explain it to me please???


----------



## T'elle

Its my WI too tonight squidge :yay: good luck!!! x


----------



## hope&faith09

I have my weigh in tonight too - was looking forward to it now im not so sure! 

Hope everyone has a good weigh in. 

Becky123 - When you make something homemade work out the points for each item you add then add it together and then divide it by the amount of portions you get out of it. - well thats how I do it anyway!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with the weigh ins tonight!

I do the same as hope&faith, though I have the online account so I just input all the ingredients (and amount) and than put in the # of portions and it divides it for me :)


----------



## LM2104

I've messed up a bit,having a very bad day, got AF, arguing with my sis and feeling crappy and I had a cake that didnt really fit in with my points! Feel quite guilty now!


----------



## Tiff

:blush: Hi ladies!!!!!

So I was contemplating rejoining Weight Watchers as I have a wedding this fall and I want to look great for it. But I hear the system has changed.... PointsPlus? Can anyone help me out as to how its different?

Will probably join within the week or so, will try to do how I did before and change my WI day weekly (as my OH's shifts change weekly too).


----------



## hope&faith09

4lbs off for me this week! Total of 34lbs now I am really motivated for next week!


----------



## Squidge

Well done hope&faith, great loss!

Well, I had my weigh in at home and lost 0.5lb so that made 3lb in 2wks but scrap that cos I went and signed up at WW classes last night so I'm starting ProPoints today! Gonna start my losses again... 

Had a quick flick through the folder so hopefully I know what I'm doing :shrug: :haha:


----------



## v2007

2lbs off this week, TOTAL = 7lbs. 

Half a stone :wohoo:

How is everyone else doing?

V xxx


----------



## Squidge

Well done V! :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses! :happydance:

good luck if you decide to come back Tiff :) I'll send you a message on what I find the most different about the new system during nap time :D

and sorry I've not been around much ladies, a family member passed away this week so I've not really felt like talking. If I've missed anyone's weigh in (or messed up your weight on the front page) please let me know and I'll correct it this afternoon :flower:


----------



## v2007

:hugs: Vickie.

V xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs: Vickie - sorry you're having a rough week. 

I'm off to weigh in now after 2 weeks hiding from it - keep your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in :)


----------



## twinkle1975

:cry: 2lbs on. But then I haven't been for 2 weeks & had 3 birthday celebrations in that time!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: It should come off quickly. Good luck for next week!


----------



## tricky nicky

joined ww last week and lost 8lbs this week 
x


----------



## v2007

Well done Nicky. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Since Monday, between us we have lost 33lbs. 

:wohoo:

I will update on Sunday if anyone else add what they have lost.

Well done ladies. 

Hope i am not stepping on anyones toes by adding up the losses. 

V XXX


----------



## hope&faith09

v - thats brill its nice to see what we are losing as a group each week! We are doing really well!

Vicky sorry for your loss - our thoughts are with you. x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Nicky! :happydance:

that's impressive V!!! :D

sadly I don't think I'll be contributing to the loss this week :roll: My weight is still up. I'm going to have hubby measure me tonight though to see if I've lost any inches


----------



## snoopchick82

Do u mind if i join...

Little about me 

I had my baby girl 11 weeks ago tomorrow i started weight watchers 12/1/11

Im wanting to lose weight so i can enjoy play times in the park with Savannah when she is older.

1st weigh in lost 3lbs
2nd weigh in lost 4 1/2 lbs 

So ive lost half a stone already and im well chuffed... x Cheryl Cole body here i come lol


----------



## LM2104

Hi Snoopchick, she is gorgeous!!

I'm getting weighed tomorrow morning and I'm dreading it. Its only my 2nd week but I found it really tough this week I think it was due to AF. I'm just hoping to get 2 1/2 lbs so I reach my half a stone!


----------



## snoopchick82

Hey LM i was the same this week due to AF and starting a new pill i was terrified but i had a good result good luck hun... Let me know how u get on i could do with a diet buddy to help me through the hard times when the chocolate is calling my name lol x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome snoopchick and well done on your loss so far! :D


----------



## Vickie

no loss again :roll: Though I did lose cms around my bust, hips, and waist :shrug: going to rein in my flex points this week and see what happens


----------



## LM2104

:wohoo: Another 4lbs off for me this week! :wohoo:

I cant believe it 8 1/2 lbs in two weeks I'm sooo chuffed!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hello, 

Wanted to introduce myself. My name's Katie, I'm 27 and have been trying for a baby since mid September 2010.

I've just joined WW online because I was told last week by the docs I have PCOS and need to lose weight if I want to have a baby, so time to drop the flab!

Made up a massive batch of zero point vege soup and discovered Quaker Oat so Simple porridge pots which will hopefully help me to keep to the points and not be starving like I usually am when I try a new diet.

Fx'd th weight will fall off!:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Katie! good luck!

well done on your loss LM!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Welcome Katie!! Best of luck!! 

Tracking for today.....

Krave...(I'm actually addicted)
Milk
Reggae reggae chicken stew and rice (sooo yummy) 
Slice of garlic bread and a sausage roll.... 

I dont feel like i have eaten anything but thats 34 points worth!! 

Going to do a bit of wii fit tonight see how i go!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi All

Panda Ally - its amazing how the points can mount up somedays!

I went out for a curry last night and although I went out with good intentions I ended up having an onion bhaji, chicken korma and a bit of rice and naan. Argh I wasnt doing too badly until then! Now I am going to be super good until weigh in on Wednesday I really want a 2lb loss this week which will mean I have exactly 2 stone to lose until goal!

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## MamaBird

Hey ladies!

Sorry I haven't caught up :-/ DH was off work this week so we enjoyed some time together so I wasn't on much. Anyway, I totally fell off the wagon this week...didn't count any points :-( But this week it's back on track...plus for my birthday friday DH is buying me a membership so I can get the new propoints program!!

Hope everyone is well and loosing!!!

xo


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Brig, good luck getting back on this week! You can do it :D Stan bought me my membership for my birthday last year :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today: 

Banana
chicken wrap
dr pepper 
mini eggs 
walkers crisps 
stir fry 

45 points in total!!! This is why i hate the pro points... It tells my mind that i can snack and I really shouldn't be!!!! O well still within my points this week!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Points for today 

WW Yoghurt - 1
Banana - 0
WW Bagel - 4
WW Cheese - 1
WW Tomato Soup - 2
Malted milk biscuit - 1
Meatballs, potato & gravy - 14 ish
Milk - 3

26 so far for today ... I will probably finish off with a biscuit and an ovaltine taking me to 29.x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Points so far today

Quaker porridge pot - 6 points
WW tomato soup - 2 points
Homemade low fat sweet n sour chicken - 5 points
Danone Snack pot - 3 points
Zero point soup & Matzo cracker - 2 points

24 so far but I get tons cos I weigh tons so 19 left for the day.:happydance:


----------



## Baby France

Vickie so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Well done everyone!! I STS last week and WI tomorrow!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well bugger:nope:

There was me thinking the weight was just falling off and it turns out my scales are just broke!:shrug:

Oh well, new scales, new weight and the battle continues!

Food so far today:

Porridge - 6
WW tomato soup - 2
Hot chocolate (very naughty:blush:) - 9
Variety of drinks - 3
Cottage cheese - 2


----------



## hope&faith09

Just about to go to weigh in ... dont think i will do very well this week!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh ins BF and hope&faith!

keep in mind wannabe that new scales are likely to weigh you slightly differently (I bought new scales and promptly went up a pound :roll:) 

sneaky weigh in this morning and I've actually lost this week so I'm feeling positive about Saturday's weigh in! I guess scaling back my cheat day was the right thing to do :lol:


----------



## Squidge

First week on the new plan and i've lost 4lb! :D


----------



## Chiclets

I'm so excited to find this thread! Can I join in please? I started weight watchers around Jan 5th (or 6th? need to check my dates!) and have really enjoyed it so far! I'd heard mixed opinions on the pointsPlus system but so far, I've really liked it.

Starting weight: 157.4 lbs

Week 1: -4.4 lbs
Week 2: -1 lb
Week 3: -1 lb
Week 4: -1.2 lbs

Total loss so far: -7.6 lbs
Current weight: 149.8 lbs

Goal weight: 125 lbs

------

Wednesdays are nearly as hard for me as the weekends because we eat out. Typically, I just use some of my APs but I didn't earn a single one today. This cold weather has me dragging my booty on the exercise bit. Planning on getting in quite a bit tomorrow though so hopefully it'll help.

I'd LOVE to lose more than my steady 1 lb loss this week (like maybe 2 lbs? here's to hoping!) but at the same time, I'm thrilled that the scale is going down. No matter if it's slow, that's ok. :)

I am looking forward to getting to "know" everyone better on this thread and helping out to encourage each other. We _can_ DO this!!!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

3lb loss for me this week :thumbup:

Thats 49.5lb since 21st September - I feel so much better for it.

Cant wait for hubby to get back home (working away atm) so I can get to the gym this week.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all,

I've been hiding from you because with Christmas and my birthday my weight has been up and down :blush:

I'm trying to get back on track this month as we have our 1st FS appt next week and it's not going to be pretty! I've got 2 conferences with work coming up - 1 is 3 days and 1 is 4 - they're going to be hard as you have no choice about what's served - I'm going to try hard to resist the puddings though :dohh:

*Wannabe* I get loads of points too - 40 infact - my WW buddy has a hard time getting her head round this when she's used to sticking to 29 - she saw me having a bacon butty the other day and gave me a proper scolding - it was 8 points which is totally do-able for my lunch!

Keep going ladies - you are my inspiration!


----------



## Kirsti

Hello! can i join? i signed up last night to ww :D im feeling confident im going to do it!i thought about cambridge but ive decided to give this a chance! i have 35 point plus 49 extra a week but im hoping i dont need to use the extra's :D im hopingi can have a bit of support?! cos god knows i need it! xx


----------



## v2007

Another 2lb loss for me. 

Ladies you are doing fabulous. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

We have lost 22lbs since Monday ladies. 

Well done.

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses ladies and welcome to the group to the newbies! :hi:

I'm Vickie, been on WW since January 2010 and lost 80 some odd pounds to date :) Still have a bit over 20 to lose.

I'm feeling positive about this week, the scales are moving down :yipee:


----------



## Boothh

hi girls im back, been off the wagon for a few weeks but back on it now, been doin really well since monday sneaked on the scales this morning and iv lost 2lbs since then!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Boothh!


----------



## Traskey

:howdy: :hi: girls, may i join in too?

I've been doing WW since the beginning of January. Lost 8lbs so far but have been stuck at the same weight for the last couple of weeks, even though i've barely touched my extra points. 

I'm looking forward to reading all your hints and tips as I am following the diet online (I couldn't make the meetings).

Good luck everyone on your weight loss :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi to all the newbies ... I am Sarah, been on WW since September and am 34lbs down so far ... another 33 to go ish! 

Sorry to let the team total down this week but I stayed the same ... not too bad tho am feeling positive for this week! 

Hope everyine is getting on ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Traskey! I'm following WW online as well :)

Sarah! (don't think I ever knew your real name before :rofl:) definitely not a let down :)


----------



## Chiclets

Thank you, Vickie, for adding me to the list on pg 1! :)

Today has been so-so. Earned 6 APS at the gym this morning so that's atleast good! I feel like I need them lately because I've been extra hungry (always that way when it's cold it seems like!). 

About to do some more housework to get myself moving again. I'm so cold!!

How is everyone else doing?

Anyone trying a new WW recipe tonight for supper? 
I think we're going to try the Baked Chicken w/ sun dried tomatoes. I'll probably pair it with a side salad and maybe some pasta for the kids and husband (and myself if I'm careful).

Looking for a good WW chili recipe online right now. Anyone have a favorite?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls :) 

Ive lost 7.5lbs(16stone 1.5lbs - 225.5lbs) all together now :) :happydance: and fingers crossed ill be down to 15.13.5 on saturday! my scales say im 15stone 12 so fingers crossed they confirm it at WW on saturday morning!


----------



## Chiclets

(I'm only an online member as well! Can't make it to the meetings usually and honestly, don't really want to go to meetings in person. I'm chicken. lol)

I just found a Cheesey Chili-Mac WW recipe. Anyone tried it yet? Sounds pretty good since it's so cold out. I might add it to my menu planner for this next week. (Tomorrow is grocery day)


----------



## Chiclets

> Ive lost 7.5lbs(16stone 1.5lbs - 225.5lbs) all together now and fingers crossed ill be down to 15.13.5 on saturday! my scales say im 15stone 12 so fingers crossed they confirm it at WW on saturday morning!

Yay! Sounds like you're making great progress! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny! :D x


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done on your loss Hannah and good luck for your weigh in! 

I haven't tried the chili mac but it does look good! 

we're having grilled chicken, steamed broccoli and crescent rolls for our dinner :flower:


----------



## Chiclets

The new recipe we tried tonight was SO good (Baked chicken w/ sundried tomatoe sauce). I personally loved it! :) I did add a few seasonings to the sauce to give it a little more kick but other than that, I didn't change a thing. In the future, I'd probably do a little less than the called for TBS of red wine vinegar as the vinegar flavor was a tad stronger than I anticipated. Still super yummy though!

For those who are using their online program, here's the link address to the recipe:
https://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeid=51435


----------



## Boothh

morning, i did 30mins excercise on my new bike yesterday so gunna try keep that up everyday now :) it surprised me how long i could keep going for cus i feel really unfit! 

what does every body eat for snacks like low propoints? i end up just being hungry and waiting for next meal cus i cant think of any good low points snacks! x


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all :hi:

Please can I join you all? I'm Louise and I'm 29 (for another 2 months anyway!) and am currently TTC.

I got to goal with WW a few years ago, met my husband and it crept back on! I rejoined last year and lost a stone then stopped going as had a lot going on!

I went to the (whispers) other club from about October and lost weight but found it was a bit restrictive when eating out.

I joined WW last week. Weigh in is on a Tuesday lunchtime and I lost 2lb in my first week which I'm happy with!


----------



## Lou1234

Boothh said:


> what does every body eat for snacks like low propoints? i end up just being hungry and waiting for next meal cus i cant think of any good low points snacks! x

I'm trying to be good and only snack on fruit or WW yoghurt as snacking is my downfall (my normal mid-morning snack was a bag of crisps and a chocolate bar)! I go to Tesco on a Monday morning and stock up on fruit so there is always something at my desk to eat. Pears are my latest thing as they are so sweet!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am also avoiding snacking ... I always find I have a small snack and it leads to me eating so much food! At the moment I do have the occasional malted milk biscuit and we have some weight watchers treats in the cupboards! 

So far I am getting on ok today ... we are having steak, potato wedges and peppercorn sauce for dinner! This month we are eating through things in the freezer so I have about 2 weeks worth of meal planning done ... hopefully we can stick to it!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Lou!

Where are you located Chiclets if you don't mind me asking?

For snacks through the day I eat fruit if I am hungry. At night I treat myself to a low fat chocolate bar, no fat ice cream, WW peanut butter cups etc. :flower:


----------



## Chiclets

Welcome, Lou!

Great job on the exercise, Booth! I've not used an exercise bike in so long that I don't know how long I could last. I honestly need to up my exercise so thank you for the reminder! :)

Vickie-Texas here. :)


Snacks?
My main thing is fruit. Sometimes a slice of wheat bread with a slim spread of pralinutta on it if I'm hungry for something sweet but filling (that ends up being a 3pt snack though so not really "low" if I'm running low on points!). I also really like raw broccoli dipped in some type of dip. A lot of time I'll make my own with FF sourcream and a veg dip mix. I did buy some FF greek yogurt recently to try making a dip with as I seen someone mention using that. I hope it tastes decent. Usually, I dip sparingly so I only use 1, maybe 2 points max. Then, refrig the rest of the dip for anther snacking time. :)

Oh, almost forgot! Baby Goldfish crackers are also yummy to snack on! You can have 89 pieces for 4 points so I usually count out a 1/4 of that and have a small salty snack for 1 pt. Typically consumed slowly while sitting at the computer. ;)


----------



## Vickie

I grew up in Texas :mrgreen:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Vickie said:


> :happydance: Well done on your loss Hannah and good luck for your weigh in!
> 
> I haven't tried the chili mac but it does look good!
> 
> we're having grilled chicken, steamed broccoli and crescent rolls for our dinner :flower:

Thanks Hun! :)! I can't bealive you have lost like 80 pounds! Welldone!!! 

WI tomo! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Vickie

thanks Hannah :hugs: I'm excited for WI!! :yipee: I've not really lost lately so I'm so happy the scales are moving down this week :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

WI today and I stayed the same AGAIN :hissy: That's 3 weeks now and I am getting :( about it! I usually use my daily points, occasionally have a couple left and i've used about 5 of the extra 49 weekly points for the last couple of weeks. I have cut out so many things that I love and am getting nowhere. Is this normal? I need to lose this weight before I can have IVF :cry:


----------



## snoopchick82

Been doing WW for 3 weeeks had my WI wednesday lost 2lb all in all have lost 9 1/2lbs im well chuffed cheryl cole body here i come x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Traskey, are you weighing out your portions? how much fruit and veg are you having? is it possible you're getting a bit to much (even though it's free in points if you eat loads of it it will add up--hope that makes sense?) are you getting any exercise in?

I do have periods of time of not losing/losing less but I didn't in the beginning (I have over 100 pounds to lose total though so I think that's why), now that I'm down to my last 20 I've definitely noticed it's getting harder and I have to be much more careful with what I'm eating 

:hugs:

Well done on your loss snoop!


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for the advice Vikki. I eat 2 pieces of fruit usually a day and a vegetable or two at dinner. All my meat and potatoes etc I am weighing. All I can think of is that i'm not doing enough exercise. That one is tough for me as I can't walk very far and have a back problem. I do work though so i'm not sat about all day. I do the wii for a little while, as much as I can. I think maybe I should have less points and will cut down.


----------



## Vickie

might be a matter of playing with your points than and see what happens? It doesn't sound like the amount of fruit/veg you're getting should be affecting your loss to me.

oh and are you drinking plenty of water?


----------



## Traskey

Errrr no, I take it I am supposed to then? Didn't think about that! I've never been very good at drinking water. I will try to drink more.

Thanks for the pearls of wisdom. I appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh no i have messed up ... I went out for a meal and had pudding and now I know i wont lose this week again I am kicking myself I wish I hadnt gone out.


----------



## Lou1234

hope&faith09 said:


> Ahh no i have messed up ... I went out for a meal and had pudding and now I know i wont lose this week again I am kicking myself I wish I hadnt gone out.


But did you enjoy the food? Did you point it at all to know how over you went?

I would say stick to your points until next weigh in. Don't let your meal out lead to eating too much until then. Just forget about tonight and start fresh tomorrow.

And Traskey - defo try the water. Before now when I really make an effort to drink lots, it really helps my weight loss. I'm trying hard to up my water intake these days as well.


----------



## Vickie

yes definitely up your water intake and see what happens :thumbup: drinking a lot of water will help with weight loss


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive been peeing like mad today!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies! V please can you make my total loss 15 pounds? Yay am finally back to what I was pre Xmas + B'day! I'm on a conference this weekend so it'll be hard - 4 star hotel, breakfast buffet etc but I'm hoping some late night walks by the sea will help. Sorry for not replying to everyone else - I'm on my phone. Xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Everyone :wave: 

I just started WW on Thursday and I have been reading up. Its been about 3 years since I did WW as I done SW! I lost 25lb last year and by the end of the year I had put nearly all back on :cry: 
So here I am determind to do it, I am not used to little portions of food as SW you can eat as much as you want so its time to pile the plate with veg and be limited on what I can eat. 

Is there anything you recommend? food wise? 

Hope you dont mind me crashing.. 

Laura x


----------



## HannahGraceee

i LOST 3.5lbs!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Laura and good luck! Where are you located? Things I can find here aren't necessarily accessible in the UK....

well done on your loss twinkle and Hannah!

and I lost as well :happydance: Though my total loss is still just 84 pounds (change of scales etc.) I was 168.8 last weekend and am back down to 166 so no complaining here :thumbup:


----------



## Chiclets

Twinkle, Hannah, & Vickie-
GREAT job on the losses! :) 

Laura-
Welcome to the group! I'm new to this group myself. :) (Started WW Jan 5th)

Vickie-
I've been a Texas gal all my life. :) What made you move to Canada? 
(You know...seeing how _AWESOME_ TX is & all, why would you EVER leave?! ... Completely kidding, of course. :haha: Well, I do love TX but still. :winkwink: )


----------



## snoopchick82

I am not looking forward to my next WI im on my monthly for the 2nd time this month and im so bloated can feel it when i wear my trousers they are so tight.... Words of incouragement welcome lol


----------



## Chiclets

Try to not let the scale get you down this week if it's that TOM! I know my weight will fluctuate during that time. I think the last time it was here, the scale went up 2 (or 3? can't remember!) pounds for a couple days and then slowly went back down as I became less bloated. Just remember it's WATER weight & not_ fat _you gained! :) And you may still show a loss depending on how much you lost this past week! So stay positive. (I know it's so much easier to SAY than DO though.) :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

^ agree with the above :)

Hubby is Canadian :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all ... I pointed up our meal out last night and includidng all the food I ate during the day it came to 60 points. I cant believe I didnt share pudding with OH. I am on 36 points a day so 24 points over! I have been walking all day today though and just had tomato soup for lunch. 

We are having steak, potato wedges and peppercorn sauce for dinner tonight ... yum yum!

Well done on losses. x x x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

WI today and I'm down 3.5 pounds!:happydance:

To celebrate I did something really stupid and got a McDonalds cheeseburger:blush:. 

Ah well whole week to work it off!


----------



## Laura2919

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome Laura and good luck! Where are you located? Things I can find here aren't necessarily accessible in the UK....
> 
> well done on your loss twinkle and Hannah!
> 
> and I lost as well :happydance: Though my total loss is still just 84 pounds (change of scales etc.) I was 168.8 last weekend and am back down to 166 so no complaining here :thumbup:

Im in London UK. I chose to go back to doing WW because there is more stuff, SW doesnt do meals, yoghurts or anything.. 

I have 70lb to lose :cry:


----------



## Laura2919

Do you all use your weekly pro points? I used 20 last night on Nando's well worth it :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Wannabe Mommy said:


> WI today and I'm down 3.5 pounds!:happydance:
> 
> To celebrate I did something really stupid and got a McDonalds cheeseburger:blush:.
> 
> Ah well whole week to work it off!

well done on your loss! :happydance: I wouldn't worry about one cheeseburger :lol: I usually have food that I wouldn't eat regularly on my WI day (yesterday it was a brownie :rofl:)



Laura2919 said:


> Do you all use your weekly pro points? I used 20 last night on Nando's well worth it :haha:

I try to use around 20, I have found that if I use all of them I don't lose weight (think it's because I'm so close to my goal now). I use them on cheat day :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Laura - I try not to use too many of my weekly points although this week I have used about 25 of them I guess I will see what the scales say on Wednesday! 

I really want to get to my goal weight which is now about 34lbs away (ideally I would like to be well within my healthy BMI although my official weight watchers goal is only 29lbs away) I wantto get there before my wedding dress fitting on the 27th of June! So I am now focussed on my weight loss ... I know there will be ups and downs on the way but I am feeling positive! I have also done my meal planning for this month!

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x x x


----------



## Lou1234

Laura2919 said:


> Do you all use your weekly pro points? I used 20 last night on Nando's well worth it :haha:

I'm in London too!

I have been using most of my weekly points but I'm only on week two. Figure I've only just started and have quite a way to go so I'll use them for now. Once I've settled into it a bit more then I will start cutting them down but for now I'm enjoying them!


----------



## Laura2919

Lou1234 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all use your weekly pro points? I used 20 last night on Nando's well worth it :haha:
> 
> I'm in London too!
> 
> I have been using most of my weekly points but I'm only on week two. Figure I've only just started and have quite a way to go so I'll use them for now. Once I've settled into it a bit more then I will start cutting them down but for now I'm enjoying them!Click to expand...

Thats probably what I will do too! I cant believe monster munch are only 3 points! And quavers are only 2 points! At least they arent too much if I need a crisp fix 

Where in London are you?


----------



## Vickie

Lou1234 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all use your weekly pro points? I used 20 last night on Nando's well worth it :haha:
> 
> I'm in London too!
> 
> I have been using most of my weekly points but I'm only on week two. Figure I've only just started and have quite a way to go so I'll use them for now. Once I've settled into it a bit more then I will start cutting them down but for now I'm enjoying them!Click to expand...

when I first started I used all of my flex points every week :lol: (though our plan was a bit different at the time than it is now). 

but my losses have really slowed down as I've gotten closer to my goal and I've had to cut them down (I didn't want to trust me :rofl:)


----------



## v2007

In 7 days we lost 22lbs. 

:happydance:

V xxx


----------



## Embo

Can I join in please, I joined WW on 27th of Jan, and the first week I lost 4lbs.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Embo!


----------



## Laura2919

I am glad they changed the plan.


----------



## v2007

Welcome Embo. 

V xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Welcome Embo! :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done everyone!! :) 

Propointer users? Do you use your weekly points or not? x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I haven't been using my pro-points but only because I'm still new to the WW plan and if I don't start strict I'll have no chance of sticking to it.:shrug:


----------



## Traskey

I didn't use any the first two weeks and used about 5 the last 3. As I haven't lost in the last few weeks though i've gone back to not having any to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well I eat all last week and lost 3.5lbs and the week before used 0 and stayed the same :| I'm trying to debate that they work but my mum won't listen lol


----------



## Traskey

So you think that if you don't eat the 49 points you don't lose weight?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Atm yes lol x x


----------



## Vickie

for me I use about half of them per week if I use all of them than I find I STS. I think it's a matter of playing with your points and finding what works for you


----------



## hope&faith09

I am the same as Vickie - If I use to many I stay the same ... as last week proved for me! Hoping for a good loss this week tho! 22 points so far used today!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just had 7 roses chocolates - 11pp but I wanted a chocolate drive lol


----------



## hope&faith09

I had a weight watchers sticky toffee pudding - then I will have an ovaltine, a guylian seashell and a malted milk biscuit! To get me to 29!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've had my 37, but I'm gonna have a glassy hot chocolate for 3 and a alphan bar for 2 :)


----------



## v2007

I have only had 6.5 vintage points today :(

I am on food patrol now xx


----------



## ineedaseed

hi ladies! :hi:

can i join too? I have been doing ww for a couple of months, since focussing properly i have lost 24lb. i have a goal to get to by the 6th april when i next see my fertility specialist but the pcos and thyroid probs seem to slow it down :dohh: sorry for the rambling!

anyway to speed it up my leader suggested cutting from my usual 35, to the minimum 29. i did it and lost 2lb - wasnt too impressed as i had lost that anyway on 35. then on the second week i did 29 i lost 0.5lb :dohh: this week i have gone back up to my 35 and so far my scales are showing a 1lb loss, WI is tuesday night. i find not using my "slush fund" makes me sts. so i tend to use half in the run up to WI, then after WI i get myself something yummy with the rest! 

xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group and good luck making your goal :hugs:


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks hun x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I cant bealive ive gotta lose 42 just to get to overweight! :hissy:


----------



## Lou1234

Morning Weight Watchers!

I had a pub lunch yesterday and had dessert which was really lovely!! Had 38 weekly points and about 18 of my daily so had enough points for it! Just know that Sunday isn't the best day for a big meal with weigh in on Tuesday! Oh well - I enjoyed it!

ineedaseed - I'm really surprised your leader got you to cut down to those points. I read the forums quite a bit and people on there say use all your daily points. You could probably drop one but not sure the benefits of dropping to 29 when you are given points based on their figures!

I'm from North West London - Uxbridge. I work in Central London.


----------



## ineedaseed

Yep I know how that feels Hun! Am morbidly obese at the moment :grr:


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi Lou :hi: 

I think she was trying to see if anything would give my body a bit of a boost. I have shown now it doesn't make any difference. I think it's a case of finding what works best for your body re using the weekly points. You would think the less you eat of them the more defecit you would create, but that doesn't seem the case! 

I really love the new pro points plan though, so much more realistic and fits with real life :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

My leader said if someone is on 37 and they wanted to drop they could as long as it wasnt below 29. On the first day I struggled to get to 29 so had to have jaffa cakes which I originally thought were 2 points but turns out their one unless you have 4 and then it becomes 5 points! 
I was well chuffed with that so I can have a bag of monster munch which are 3 points and 4 jaffa cakes which are 5 if I need to in the evening to bring me up to 29


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome I needaseed and good luck getting to that goal!

I think everyones metabolisms are different and the amount of food you need to eat differs from person to person. I did a course on nutrition and the key is to find how much you need to eat to lose weight ... if you dont eat enough your body hangs onto the fat as it needs to keep enough to keep working and therefore it makes this faat harder to get rid of if that makes sense!

Points for today will be - Yoghurt & Banana - 1pp
WW Bagel & cheese - 5pp
Cupa Soup - 1pp
Sweet & Sour Pork - 10pp 
Skimmed Milk - 3pp

Not sure what I will use the rest on tho! Probably a pudding and a chocolate tonight!

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Lou1234

I was good this morning and got an earlier train to work so I could go to Tesco! I now have pears and apples at my desk ready for if I get hungry!

I also picked up a Lighter Choices microwave meal with a bag of salad for lunch.

Food for me today:

B - Bran flakes, yoghurt, banana (8)
L - Tesco Lighter Choices Chicken Pasta Bake and salad (11)
Dinner - no idea yet!
S - apples, pears and ww yoghurts (at 1 each)

Have a good day everyone! :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

I was late dropping the girls to nursery so I didnt get time to stop for anything for breakfast so just lucky enough I had some weetabix in my draw lol. 

I had weetabix and quarter of semi skimmed milk. 
Lunch will probably be a salad 
Dinner Chicken breast, Jacket potato and phillidelphia. 

Anyone have an Iphone and are using the app? My leader said the points system isnt always correct on there..


----------



## Lou1234

I do use the app but mainly for the calculator.

It is the same as the online tracker thing. So many items on there aren't correct. According to the online tracker you can have a whole chicken from Nandos for 0 points! :shrug:

I understand that the nutritional information may change so they can't keep it 100% correct but 0 points for a chicken - that one is obviously wrong!


----------



## ineedaseed

breakfast i had a banana - 0pp
lunch was a ham & cheese sub and a packet of crisps - 15pp
dinner - covent garden chicken curry soup - 7pp
maybe some biccies thrown in for good measure :haha:

i use the app, i have found a few inaccuracies, i have checked via my books if i think it looks dodgy. the calculator is fab though!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all!


----------



## Lou1234

Vickie said:


> :hi: Morning all!

Morning!! :hi:

Although you have just made me tired saying morning as I've been at my desk for 6 hours now and am counting down until hometime! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Does anyone have any ideas on the pp values for a prawn and mayonaise jacket potato? 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Sorry, it's that 5 hour time difference :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

34 points used so far today, 9 left.


----------



## Boothh

weighed in this morning lost 2.5lbs! :happydance: today has been good so far, 

breakfast - strawberries and a banana with a ww yoghurt 1pp
lunch - turkey salad sub and a ww jaffa cake bar 9pp
dinner - tomato and garlic pasta with sausages and cheese 17pp 
snack - ww caramel creamed rice, 3pp 

so used my daily 29pp and 1weekly pp, were going shopping later and im thinking i might treat myself to a chocolate bar or something with my weeklys, i resisted burger king yesterday when OH tried to make me get it at services, just got yoghurt and fruit instead so my will power is way better than ever before, even when dieting i can never resist if someone puts it in front of my face but im so glad i didnt ruin my hard work! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - don't think the conference went too badly WW wise - had a big cooked breakfast each day but that kept me going until Dinner & I was with the skinniest girl ever so only had a main course at dinner plus walked more than normal - fingers crossed!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Boothh! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on loss booth. 

and well done for resisting the food twinkle fingers crossed for this week. 

I want my rice to hurry up and cook i am so hungry.


----------



## Laura2919

Well done Booth.. 

I went shopping today and got loads of WW bits like yoghurts, biscuits and chocolate bars as I have a terrible sweet tooth.. 

I get weighed on Thursday but I dont feel lighter, I really want to weigh myself but I will then will more than likely be on it once every few days!


----------



## ineedaseed

well done boothh :yipee:


----------



## Chiclets

:munch:




:nope:

Blah!!! It's been that sorta day. :dohh:


----------



## ineedaseed

Today is my wi, hoping for at least a pound! 
Good luck to everyone else wi today, hope everyone has good days :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck Ineedaseed! My weigh in is thursday!


----------



## Laura2919

Vickie can I be added to the board please or does it have to be once I have started losing.


----------



## Lou1234

Vickie said:


> :rofl: Sorry, it's that 5 hour time difference :lol:

I know! Mondays are just looooong days for me!!

I just had my weigh in and lost another 2lb which makes me a very happy person right now!!

I love those weekly points for meals out!!

Hope everyone is having a good day and week!


----------



## Vickie

I usually add when you have your first weigh in :thumbup:

good luck with your WI ineedaseed!

well done on your loss Lou! :happydance:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi everyone - I'm new to the WW thread, and I'll be starting weight watchers tomorrow -just wanted to ask how you all found it, has it been easy to stick too, roughly how much do people tend to lose week on week...?

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!

I've found the program pretty simple and straightforward :thumbup: When I started I lost 3-4 pounds a week for a few months and am now down to a loss of .5-2 pounds a week


----------



## Lou1234

:hi:

I'm loving the plan. I've only done two weeks so far but I'm happy with it. I've lost 2lb each week and I've eaten out twice each week. I've pointed and tracked everything I've eaten and did stay within my points (used my weekly points both weeks).

I've replaced my old snacks of crisps and chocolate with fruit. If I want chocolate now I have it - I just point it!


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Thank you for your kind welcomes!!

With the new system how does it work - i've heard people say that you get given a set amount of points for each week, but you also have extra points in case you need them - do you have to use these extra points?

Claire x


----------



## Lou1234

I get 33 points a day (the lowest you can have is 29) and everyone gets an extra 49 points for the week. 

Better than before as you had to reduce your points to have a bigger treat at the weekend.

I would say at the start use them. You can add 7 points a day to each day or just have them at the weekend!! Sometimes I use a few weekly points during the week but most of my points are used for my weekly take away and maybe a chocolate bar or two!!

If you take a look at the WW forums, people do completely different things with their points. For me, once my weight loss slows down I'll start to drop the weekly points down a bit. For the moment though they are there so I'm going to use them!


----------



## Vickie

You don't have to use them, it's up to you really. When I first joined I always used my weekly points, now that my loss has slowed down I've found that I need to curb that and use about half of them per week to have a good loss :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome JJ 

Well done with losses and good luck with weigh ins mine is tomorrow - fingers crossed! 

JJ - I have 36 points a day but average use is around 31 and then I dip into my 49 on meals out if I need to! I lose different amounts each week - biggest loss being 7 lbs but I am currently averaging about 2 a week. 

Right I am off for a bath to avoid eating anymore till my chocolate before bed.


----------



## purpledaisy2

Welcome JJ, I'm loving the plan - its working fab for me, I lose between 1 & 4lb a week. Depending on how much I excercise.

My WI was today and I lost 1lb (not much but havn't been excercising this week and had a pizza hut :blush: )

I get a certificate next week for losing 50lb ? Never even knew about these till today lol.

Points for me today have been:

Porridge 5pp

Costa coffee latte 3pp
Biscotti biscuit 4pp

WW Chicken pizza 12pp

Still lots left but i'm not hungry so that will do for today!

xx


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Thanks PurpleDaisy - i'm really looking forward to my first meeting tomorrow now and just getting started. I'm also going to do the Mel B Wii game when we get our wii back from Nintendo (my three year old thought it would be fun to put 2 discs in at once!! 

I see that you are up north - we're in Newcastle - where abouts are you based?


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: girles!

ive decided i want to lose 50lbs in 25 weeks! is that possible?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hannah Gracee - I think its possible if you stay focussed. I have a similar target!


----------



## purpledaisy2

JJandBellaMum said:


> Thanks PurpleDaisy - i'm really looking forward to my first meeting tomorrow now and just getting started. I'm also going to do the Mel B Wii game when we get our wii back from Nintendo (my three year old thought it would be fun to put 2 discs in at once!!
> 
> I see that you are up north - we're in Newcastle - where abouts are you based?

Not quite as far north as you :haha: North Lincolnshire..

Good luck with your meeting tomorrow :flower:

Hannah I've lost 50lb in 20 weeks but I was & still am massive! Got another 6 stone to go to get to goal..

How much have you been loosing a week so far? xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purpledaisy! :yipee:

Hannah--I lost 52 pounds between January 9th and July 17th of last year (Only remember because that's when we had Hannah's b-day party) not sure what it works out to in weeks but definitely possible :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

well if i put it as weeks

WI 1 - 5.5LBS
WI 2 - + 1
WI 3 - 3LBS
WI 4 - STS
WI 5 - 3.5LBS


----------



## Chiclets

Great losses!!!! Wow!

My WI day is tomorrow and I admit to being scared. I didn't track points Sunday-Tuesday and I have a bad gut feeling that I gained. Plus, my workout days were down a bit. Bad weather slowed me some but I really should have put in more effort to still get a workout at home even though I couldn't go to the gym. It's not near as fun though at home! ;)

Tomorrow, I WILL be back to tracking points, no doubt. I just got a bit down & discouraged with it all. Feel mucho better about it now though so here we go again! :)


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done Lou and purpledaisy on your losses this week! Fab stuff. I lost 0.5 this week, a bit disappointed if I'm honest, sort of blame the pcos and thyroid! 

Good luck for you guys weighing in today, hope you have great losses! 

Hannah- looking at your stats of current weight loss I reckon you could meet your target. Good luck Hun! 

Hope everyone has good days today, I am gonna have fruit for brekkie, soup for lunch and sausages for dinner. XX


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) i hope soo! x x


----------



## Laura2919

I was really good yesterday. 
Breakfast - weetabix and milk 5pp
Lunch - Salad, 1 ww yoghurt and ww caramel wafer 3pp
Dinner - pasta and a homemade sauce pasta was 9pp and sauce was 0pp pudding was 3pp vanilla and belgian choc mousse thing from ww 
I had a cupcake so that made up my points.


----------



## Laura2919

Well done on your losses girls!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've resisted tempation, and done a McDonalds run for everyone at work and only got a diet coke :happydance: Im now tucking into a Tesco Lighter choice chicken chow mein noodle snackpot 6pp.

Good luck for everyone with WI's today x


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well i had my first meeting today, and its got me feeling completely determined to shift this weight, the group was really lovely, and the leader was funny. I'll post back next wednesday after WI #1!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck everyone with the upcoming weigh ins! :happydance:

Good luck getting back on track chiclets you can do it :)

well done on your loss ineedaseed :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

ahh weigh in tonight this will be my 18th weigh in I am really hoping for a good loss after i sts last week.


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck Hope&Faith!

Im off to my first Zumba class tonight!


----------



## hope&faith09

Laura - zumba is great fun ... enjoy it.


----------



## Laura2919

I have been told to take a BIG bottle of water with me so its in the fridge. Im looking forward to it! If the class is an hour how many points extra would I be allowed? Does anyone know?


----------



## hope&faith09

Laura - I think you earn 6 propoints as its similar to aerobics! I am so nervous about weigh in ... only an hour till I go and then yummy take away and cheesecake for dinner!


----------



## Vickie

it would really depend on your weight and height plus how difficult the activity is.

I worked it out on my points calculator (unfortunately it's hard because there is no Zumba option) but if it helps:

60 minutes low impact exercise would equal 5 points
60 minutes high impact exercise would equal 12 points

My weight is 166 and height is 5'4

the more you weigh I believe the more activity points you earn I think (at least that's how it worked with the old system, not 100% certain on this one)

good luck with your WI tonight hope&faith!


----------



## Laura2919

Well I am told its fast and really energetic. I am a heffer and I am 5ft2in lol :rofl:


----------



## aliss

Can you girls recommend a WW family dinner dish that's not fish or pork??? (we had fish last night and pork tonight).


----------



## Vickie

you have the shells and cheese recipe right? I have a few chicken recipes as well (bbq chicken, and a spring stew that has chicken in it) if you are interested in either I can PM you the recipes :)

oh there's also a chicken strip recipe that's pretty decent 

(we eat a ton of chicken :rofl:)


----------



## Chiclets

WI today showed a 1.2lb gain. I knew it was coming and am just thankful it wasn't worse! Re-determined and back to tracking. Tracking works, I'm convinced. :) Well, and working out. lol That helps. ;)


----------



## Laura2919

Zumba was fab! Loved it. Cant wait for next week.. I so enjoyed myself. Now its made me even more determind to get into shape! 
Meal tonight is Homemade beef burger with a large salad and some chips and then I am gonna have a WW vanilla and belgian choc mousse! YUM! 

New week Chiclets, you can do it. And I agree if I dont track, no matter what diet I dont lose weight.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chiclet good luck for next week!

glad you enjoyed Zumba!


----------



## ineedaseed

i keep meaning to try zumba, glad you enjoyed it!
chiclets - good luck for next week hun x


----------



## hope&faith09

4lbs off for me this week! Taking me to 38lbs total so far. 

I had a naughty evening and had a takeaway and just about to tuck into pudding! Its my cheat night tho so its ok and I will start tracking first thing!


----------



## aliss

Vickie said:


> you have the shells and cheese recipe right? I have a few chicken recipes as well (bbq chicken, and a spring stew that has chicken in it) if you are interested in either I can PM you the recipes :)
> 
> oh there's also a chicken strip recipe that's pretty decent
> 
> (we eat a ton of chicken :rofl:)

Thank you!!!

I ended up heading to Chapters and getting the 20 minute WW cookbook!


----------



## ineedaseed

well done hope&faith, thats a fab loss! x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss :happydance: 4 pounds is amazing :)


----------



## v2007

WI for me in the morn, i dont want to go. 

The :witch: is visiting so i need chocolate to survive :rofl:

V xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Good luck V! 

Had WI and I sts even though i'd been good!! Not sure How I'm going to get on this week though, got a family meal at taybarns and MIL is doing a buffet on Sunday which no doubt I'll be made to eat sarni's or something! Least Mondays menu is WW friendly! 

Guess I'll just have to try my best :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck with your WI tomorrow V! :hugs:

good luck staying on track next week Squidge :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

i had a sneaky weighin at my mums earlier and im 15stone 10! :happydance: but not getting to excited till saturday morning! x


----------



## ineedaseed

Good luck for today's WI V! 
Fxd for next week squidge. I would love to go to taybarns but we don't have them down here :grr:


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck for todays weigh in V.. Mine is today too.. 12.45! Im nervous :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

good luck to all weighing in today. x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck for the WI's today :)

Breakfast today - porridge 5pp
Lunch - Medium jacket, 3 slices of wafer thin ham & onion 7pp
Snacks - Weetabix oaty bar 2pp - Milk 2pp

I've decided to not use any of my weeklies this week to see if it will boost my loss next Tuesday. 

x


----------



## v2007

I stayed the same :wacko:

Not fussed but i am having my Valentines Day meal tonight instead of Monday so then i have 6 good days to lose a lb or two. 

V xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I lost 5lb!!!!!! :smug:

:wohoo: :wohoo: 

Here I come 8st 8lb!! haha


----------



## Laura2919

v2007 said:


> I stayed the same :wacko:
> 
> Not fussed but i am having my Valentines Day meal tonight instead of Monday so then i have 6 good days to lose a lb or two.
> 
> V xxx

Thats a good idea. Sorry to hear you maintained. x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: V

we're having our v-day meal on Saturday instead of Monday for the same reason :)

well done on your loss Laura!


----------



## Laura2919

Oooo can I go on the list now please :smug: 

I am actually really enjoying the plan.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well done Laura with your 5lb loss - is this your first week doing WW? This is my first week so i hope i get an amazing result like you on wednesday at WI!! Well done again!!


----------



## Laura2919

Yes first week.. I always do good on my first week so it was nice to keep that up but usually I lose 2lb on my second week.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

That's still half a stone in 2 weeks - i hope my wi goes well on wednesday, i've been tracking constantly so hopefully this should work!!


----------



## Laura2919

Well I hope you get the loss you want. 
I track too. I find if I dont then I dont lose weight because I forget things. I have the app on my iphone so I can do it all the time wherever I am. I had nando's on Saturday too!


----------



## JJandBellaMum

I'm being good so far and sticking to my daily allowance, going to save the 49 extra points for my sunday dinner lol!!


----------



## Laura2919

Ooooh sunday dinner sounds nice! I am having a portion of chips for dinner tonight.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: You're already there

I put you on when I saw your WI ;)


----------



## Laura2919

Vickie said:


> :rofl: You're already there
> 
> I put you on when I saw your WI ;)

Lol. Thanks. I see it now haha. Probably looked and scrolled past it.. :wacko:


----------



## purpledaisy2

How many pro points are people on a day? 

Just wondering as I'm still on 41 (started on 49) and it seems such a lot to be allowed everyday. :shrug:

Today I've had

B: Porridge 5pp mid morning snack 2pp
L: Sweet chilli chicken wrap with salad 13pp

xx


----------



## Vickie

I'm on 29 a day :flower:

WI for me tomorrow!


----------



## nlz2468

love weight watchers!!! ive been on the weight watchers diet now for 13 weekks and have lost a staggering 42lbs (3 stone) i cant believe it! I still have more to go yet but its the best diet ive done and the longest it has lovley meals that you can eat and it doesnt make me hungry. Would recommend it to anyone like me who hates dieting. xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Im on 29.. You dont have to have all those if you dont want to. You can go down to anything above 29 but you have to have 29 points a day.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I don't think I've lift this week, I weighed my self after lunch and I've list 2/8th of a pound :|


----------



## Traskey

Well, the weigh in was as I suspected, I only lost a pound this week. However, I did do my measurements and since I started WW 5 weeks ago I have lost 4cm off my waist, 3cm off my hips, 5cm off my bust and 2cm off my thighs.

Made me feel slightly better for having stayed the same for 3 weeks and only 1 pound down this week. 9 pounds in total though so getting there, slowwwwwwwwwwwwwly.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Traskey! How much do you have to lose total? If you have a smaller amount to lose than I'd think your loss will be slower......


----------



## Traskey

Oh I wish it was but alas, I have another 50 pounds to go at least! I've decided to try eating the weekly points this week to see if it makes a difference. I've also joined the gym to up the exercise. I can only do low impact, due to major spinal surgery, but I thought any more than the usual would be a bonus.


----------



## Vickie

good luck :)

I did find when I first started working out that my weight loss slowed down a bit but I was still losing cms everywhere :shrug:


----------



## Laura2919

A loss is a loss Traskey. Well done x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Just dug some "before" pictures out, :cry: I'm disgusted at how big I let myself get.

1st pic is 6 months ago, 2nd is last weekend
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3081.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 8









179344_193110764049813_100000526729281_646623_5408143_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vickie

you can really see the difference though! well done on your loss so far :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow purple daisy you look fab! A huge difference between your two pics. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

my before pictures make me feel sick! im tiny! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/DSC01141.jpg 

WHY DID I EAT SO MUCH FOOD!


----------



## ineedaseed

wow, some fab losses going on in here, well done ladies :thumbup: 
good luck for tomorrow Vickie! 
wow Purple you can really see the difference, your doing great hun :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 2.5lbs!

so 13.5lbs all together! :D x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done :dance:


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done Hannah :thumbup:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

well done hannah!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Hannah! :happydance:

I'm going to call it a pound off this week. I got weights all over the place and that was the average :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## naomii

Ive not been on here before and im just looking for some advice ..

im pregnant with my second baby and after i put so much weight on with my first i know i need to eat healthily through out this pregnancy because it seems when im pregnant i go into EAT mode!! I really dont want to put anymore weight through being greedy! 
when i get peckish its straight to the chocolate or buscits i just cat help but eat lol

I love salad and veg and all things like that soo i was wondering does anybody have any really low fat, easy snacks and any tips on how to stop eating!! x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hey Naomii. I have a major snack problem too!!:haha:

I'm having a lot of the instant porridge pots that you just add water too at the minute. You can pick them up in Asda and they do Apple & Cinnamon, Maple Syrup, Strawberry & Cream, Golden syrup and original flavour. They're low GI so they fill you up and they're sweet so you feel like you're getting a good snack fix (only 80p each as well)! 4 points each

Quaker do some you add milk too as well and there's about 15 flavours (oat so simple I think it's called) not sure about the points on those.


----------



## hope&faith09

hey all - 

We have just had a delicious 3 course meal ... normally I dont use many of my weekly points but this week I only have 8 left weigh in not until Wednesday - slightly worried I wont lose this week but to be fair the meal was worth it! It was our valentines meal and was delicious and I am so full ... I did avoid having too much wine tho just the one small glass!


----------



## Baby France

:hi: I put on last week...but well, I've just been a bit crap. Now I'll proise to keep on at it more x


----------



## Laura2919

I went into my weeklys yesterday! I went to see my friends daughter in hospital and had to get a salad from M&S and they were about 10 points each :wacko: lol. I couldnt find the other one so had to select something similar, might have been lower but I dont know. Didnt keep the box to check. 
I dont mind anyway cos I will make it up in the week.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

WI this morning and 2lb lost:happydance:

Haven't used any weekly points but that's all gonna change today!! Valentines meal at the local all you can eat Chinese Buffet. Thankfully I then have a whole week to literally work my ass off!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

What salad was it Laura.. I have eating out guide x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done, 2lb is brill :happydance:

I've worked my socks off at the gym this week and the scales show a 1lb gain :(

I'm due on, on my WI day (Tuesday) so not doubt i'll be leaving the meeting hacked off!!

My TOTM never affected my losses until last month, and again it is this month. Grrrrrr!!

Does anyone else gain when they are due on?


----------



## Vickie

Wannabe Mommy said:


> WI this morning and 2lb lost:happydance:
> 
> Haven't used any weekly points but that's all gonna change today!! Valentines meal at the local all you can eat Chinese Buffet. Thankfully I then have a whole week to literally work my ass off!!

well done on your loss! :happydance:

I always notice a bit of a gain when :witch: is here :roll:


----------



## v2007

How are we all today...............??

i AM DOING WELL. 

Had loads of veg with dinner so i am nice and full. 

I need to get the Wii Fit downstairs asap, cos sitting on BnB Spamming isnt making me shift a few lbs lol.

V xxx


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi everyone - hope you're all having a fab weekend!! 

I always notice a slight weight gain around the TOTM too, i generally get really bloated a couple of days (upto a week) before AF shows...


----------



## Vickie

doing okay here today :)

:witch: arrived this morning, not surprised really but it sucks :haha:

Having lasagna for dinner tonight :munch:


----------



## Laura2919

I had Nando's for dinner.. I have gone into my weekly points but I dont mind. I went into them yesterday so I am gonna try and not use anymore. I had lots of cupcakes to make today so I didnt have lunch so I had some points anyway


----------



## ineedaseed

well done wannabe :yipee: fab loss! 

have had a good day here, have not had any of my weekly points yet, managing to stick with just my daily, hoping for at least a 1lb loss this week. 

good luck ladies! xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Gonna get super motivated and go swimming at 6.30 tomorrow morning before work. If I can manage a decent swim and still get into work for 8am then I'm gonna make it a daily activity and sign up for Leicester's 'Lifestyle fitness lite' scheme!

Might even try a bit of Aqua aerobics if I can find a decent class time. 

I've done no formal exercise in 10 years barring walking round the shops and work so here's hoping I'm still alive tomorrow evening!!:haha:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your swim! hope it works out :D


----------



## Laura2919

I wish I had time to eat breakfast before work let alone swim. Its a mad rush to get out the house with the twins and then get to work. I am going Zumba again on Wednesday I cant wait. 
Happy Valentines Day ladies. What are your choices for dinner tonight?


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hubbies been away with work meetings for almost a month, so we're celebrating valentine's when he gets back on thursday - today it will just be me, my son (Jacob) and daughter (Isabelle) so i think we're going to have a chicken pasta salad!!


----------



## Vickie

we're having a boneless roast for dinner (actually does anyone know the PP value for a boneless rib roast per ounce? :lol:) I looked on the online tracker but there wasn't really anything similar so I googled the nutritional info and got 4 points for four ounces :shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:witch: weighted today and only gained half a pound! And make cakes with the kids and said 20pp lol I kept licking the icing


----------



## v2007

I am running a temp, and have thrush, and i trying to resist the urge to eat Galaxy :(

V xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I had a WW mini pizza for lunch with a salad and it was gorgeous!! 
I have a WW pizza for dinner along with a nice bowl of salad and WW balls! Does anyone know the PP value of pancakes?


----------



## hope&faith09

We are having a sausage pasta for dinner and WW cheesecake for desert. 

I had a tomato soup for lunch with a bread roll. 

Dont think I will lose this week - I have eaten far to much but I will put a line under it and start again on Thursday!


----------



## Laura2919

I hope I lose its only my second week but I had lots of cupcakes to make at the weekend and although I didnt really eat much I did end up having to get a salad from M&S I couldnt work out the pp values so I think I have gone over.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: V hope you feel better soon

hope everyone is managing to avoid the Valentine's sweets!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Laura2919 said:


> I hope I lose its only my second week but I had lots of cupcakes to make at the weekend and although I didnt really eat much I did end up having to get a salad from M&S I couldnt work out the pp values so I think I have gone over.

What m&s salad was it? I'll look in my book x


----------



## Laura2919

No sweets here for me.. Im determind to save myself for my pizza... The one I had for lunch was amazing!


----------



## Laura2919

HannahGraceee said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I lose its only my second week but I had lots of cupcakes to make at the weekend and although I didnt really eat much I did end up having to get a salad from M&S I couldnt work out the pp values so I think I have gone over.
> 
> What m&s salad was it? I'll look in my book xClick to expand...

Count on us wholefood. Thats all it said on it.. I looked in my shop book but couldnt find it.


----------



## HannahGraceee

What was in it? They all range from 7-6 pp x x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hope you soon feel better V :hugs: Resist the urge, you can do it :haha:

I've worked my socks off at the gym 6 day out of 7 this week and still showing a gain of 1lb - damn you :witch:

My OH has just nipped out to get me prescription and is getting me a WW sweet chilli vegetable pizza yummy!! 

WI is tomorrow lunch time ladies, I will update when I get back to work..

Hope everyone else is doing okay.. xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well went swimming this morning, had to get up at 5.45am and felt less like a mermaid and more like a dying whale but after a 10 year abstinance I feel really proud that I managed 14 lengths. :happydance:


----------



## ineedaseed

well done wannabe, thats a great achievement! i love swimming too but struggle to get up early on the dark mornings.
WI tomorrow, af has arrived so am not expecting a massive loss!


----------



## ineedaseed

covent garden soups have brought out a yummy chicken curry one, it actually feels like you are having a proper curry and its only 7 points for a massive tub! am addicted at the moment :haha:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow!

well done on the swim! wannabe :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

Just got back from WI , and I lost 2.5 lb this :happydance:

And my leader has asked if I'd be interested in becoming a leader :shrug: She's going to message me some details on FB later :)


----------



## Laura2919

Well done on the weight loss..


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

purpledaisy2 said:


> Just got back from WI , and I lost 2.5 lb this :happydance:
> 
> And my leader has asked if I'd be interested in becoming a leader :shrug: She's going to message me some details on FB later :)

Congrats on the weight loss!!:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

purpledaisy2 said:


> Just got back from WI , and I lost 2.5 lb this :happydance:
> 
> And my leader has asked if I'd be interested in becoming a leader :shrug: She's going to message me some details on FB later :)

well done on the weight loss! :happydance:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well done on the weight loss purpledaisy2!! Got my first weigh in tomorrow!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow JJ! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck for tomorrow JJ hope you get the loss you want..


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi girls, im new in this section! Can I join??? :flower:

I joined WW 4 weeks ago, and have lost 13lbs so far!:happydance: My weigh in is every Wed evening! Have had a hectic week this week, so have been up and down with my eating. I havent been getting home till late so have been eating late! So hopefully I just manage to even stay the same this week and I will be happy! 

Was reading through a couple of your journeys so far.. Well done to everyone and keep up the good work :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Hi 3rdtimelucky :wave: Its my second week.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi 3rdtimelucky - its my first weigh in tomorrow!! Welcome to the group!! Well done on your weight loss so far.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: 3rdtimelucky! well done on your loss so far :) and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Thanks girls, I will update tomoro.. Fingers crossed..[-o&lt;


----------



## Vickie

just finished my workout! :yipee: had ZERO motivation to do it today so am quite proud of myself for sticking to it and getting it done :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

WI tomorrow for me and i know i'm in for a gain :( Have been pretty bad. Guess i'll just take the gain and get straight back on the wagon! 

Pretty annoyed with myself but can't blame anyone else :shrug: 

Well done on the losses ladies! Good luck to those who still need to WI :)


----------



## ineedaseed

well done on the losses ladies :thumbup: i only lost 0.5lb again this week, not a happy bunny :brat:


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome 3rdtimelucky :hi: good luck for tomorrow


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done on your work out Vickie, especially seen as you really weren't in the mood for it! 

Ineedaseed at least its a lose, every half a lb counts ! Our leader was saying that the biggest reason for people dropping out of WW was that they weren't seeing the weight lose quick enough. But he stressed 1 lb a week over a year is 4 stone !!!! So that really put things in perspective for me! Keep it up girl, we will get there :thumbup:


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks 3rdtimelucky, when you say it like that, it's quite motivating!
Good luck to everyone weighing in today xxx


----------



## Laura2919

A loss is a loss hun. I have WI tomorrow! I am nervous as I havent been great with tracking and usually it means I have a maintain or a gain.. I hope not as its only my second week.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

just had my wi and i've lost 5lb's! Can't believe it.


----------



## Baby France

Well done on your losses!! I put on again last week :wacko: but so far this week I've lost what I put on :happydance:

I've decided that I'm not going to WI again, I'm going to do it at home. We've got a new leader who has lost ALL of my stuff...I was quite :shrug: about it tbh but then she moaned at me when I'd put on. She wouldn't have even known I'd put on if I hadn't told her :growlmad: Its been my birthday and had a week long celebration sending Jenna off. Its only the second time in 6 months I've put on.

So I'm doing it at home...I can shout at myself then :lol:


----------



## Laura2919

JJandBellaMum said:


> just had my wi and i've lost 5lb's! Can't believe it.

Well done :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done JJ, thats fab :wohoo:


----------



## Vickie

Laura2919 said:


> A loss is a loss hun. I have WI tomorrow! I am nervous as I havent been great with tracking and usually it means I have a maintain or a gain.. I hope not as its only my second week.

Good luck with your WI Tomorrow!



JJandBellaMum said:


> just had my wi and i've lost 5lb's! Can't believe it.

well done on your loss! :happydance:



Baby France said:


> Well done on your losses!! I put on again last week :wacko: but so far this week I've lost what I put on :happydance:
> 
> I've decided that I'm not going to WI again, I'm going to do it at home. We've got a new leader who has lost ALL of my stuff...I was quite :shrug: about it tbh but then she moaned at me when I'd put on. She wouldn't have even known I'd put on if I hadn't told her :growlmad: Its been my birthday and had a week long celebration sending Jenna off. Its only the second time in 6 months I've put on.
> 
> So I'm doing it at home...I can shout at myself then :lol:

Good luck weighing at home! :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done on your lose JJ thats brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on losses - I have weigh in tonight ... really not looking forward to it I have eaten far too much this week but once I have weighed in I will put a line under it and start a fresh next week!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck for the weigh in hope&faith :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I gained 2lb. Back on it tomorrow...


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

I stayed the same this week. Happy enough with that, as I know I was bold last week :haha:
Ill be back on track now from first thing tommorow. Ill be walking to the school then continue on for a long walk afterwards :thumbup: And then home to make my 0 point soup !!


----------



## ineedaseed

more fab losses in here, well done ladies :yipee:
back on it tomorrow squidge, i really need to get into exercise to give my body a kick!


----------



## Emma78

Hi ladies I haven't posted for a while, I have now lost 10lbs so am happy with that and just hope I can continue to stick at it! I do find myself having a little treat and going over my points after my weigh in on a Tuesday evening though! I am still sticking to the old points plan, i didn't lose anything on my first week of pro points so changed as I don't think it was for me! Well done to everyone who is losing, keep up the hard work! Xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Emma! Good luck getting back on Squidge :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

WI for me today! Im nervous! Roll on 12.45!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well done on losses and maintains everyone.:happydance:

I'm really enjoying the swimming, been going every day and wondering why I put it off for so long.:happydance:

Once you get over the initial mortification of walking around in public pretty much naked you start to realise that no-one else at the pool looks good in a swimsuit either which makes it a lot easier. :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

2lbs off for me last night! so 40lbs in total only 10 more to go till I get my 50lbs certificate! Hoping to have a good week this week but I know I have at least two meals out and will be out at friends houses for other meals so it might be tough! 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done hope&faith. Thats brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope&faith! :yipee:


----------



## v2007

I lost a lb :)

Its all good. 

Well done to all the ladies , we are doing so well. 

V xxx


----------



## Baby France

Well done to all those losses, are you still counting them all up V? It looks like I'm stalking you today :lol:

I lost 4lb :wohoo: but its only what I put on last week :blush:...so no need to update first page Vickie!


----------



## v2007

Last week we lost 21lbs

This week so far we have lost 28lbs.

Ladies we are doing fab. 

Well done to ALL of you. 

V xxxx


----------



## Vickie

well done your loss V! :happydance: and thanks for keeping track of the group loss, that's awesome!! 

I did a sneaky WI today and have lost a pound, we'll see what the scales say on Sat. though :lol:

Glad you lost all the weight you put on BF! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had a sneaky wi today and I've also lost 1lb.. But I've snacked do much today I don't even have enough points for dinner :|


----------



## Laura2919

I lost half a lb this week..


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Laura! :)


----------



## Laura2919

Thanks. I was a bit dissapointed but a loss is a loss so I am gonna see if I can do a bit more this week..


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: for everyone loses :D x


----------



## HannahGraceee

half a pound off is better then half a pound on! :D x


----------



## Laura2919

Definitely.. I just wish it was a bit more. 1.5lbs this week would be nice cos I would get my silver 7!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i realy hope i lose 2.5lbs as i will get my 5% but even if i get -0.5 off ill be chuffed to bits :) 

how long have you been doing it so far? x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I understand but you still lost which is great! Fingers crossed for a bigger loss next week :)


----------



## Laura2919

This is my 3rd week.. I had such a hectic busy week I really didnt get the time to note anything down so this week I am going to.


----------



## Traskey

I stayed the same again!!!!!

I am sorry to say that for some reason this diet really isn't working very well for me. At this rate I will never get my BMI low enough for IVF.

Oh well, plodding on with it :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Have you spoken to your leader? How many points are you having? Are you tracking? Ate you drinking enough fluids? Are you eatening your weekly points? X


----------



## Traskey

I don't have a leader, i am doing it online but record everything I eat. I have been doing it for 8 weeks, lost lots in the first few and only lost 1lb in the last 5 weeks. I usually only eat about 5 of the weekly points but I am rarely hungry (probably as I am on 36 points). On the odd day I am very hungry I will use a few of the weekly points. I am drinking lots more than I was, exercising more. More fruit and veg. I'm just not sure where I am going wrong. I know slow and steady wins the race but some weight loss would be good!


----------



## HannahGraceee

This week eat your weeklys! I'm on 37 points and eat all my weeklys and dailys and still lose! Try it this week and see! x


----------



## Laura2919

Can someone help me? 
My friend is doing the plan and she wants to know when it says chicken balls from the chinese how many does it actually mean? Surely a whole bag of chicken balls is more than 13 points. I dont think this plan is very clear at all


----------



## Laura2919

Traskey said:


> I don't have a leader, i am doing it online but record everything I eat. I have been doing it for 8 weeks, lost lots in the first few and only lost 1lb in the last 5 weeks. I usually only eat about 5 of the weekly points but I am rarely hungry (probably as I am on 36 points). On the odd day I am very hungry I will use a few of the weekly points. I am drinking lots more than I was, exercising more. More fruit and veg. I'm just not sure where I am going wrong. I know slow and steady wins the race but some weight loss would be good!

You been doing it online? Have you not been told that the points online arent correct? Apparently the system providers entered most in wrong, like a whole chicken from Nando's is 0 points. Maybe this could be why. There are loads wrong that I have noticed so I no longer use online untilt they correct the problem.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm pretty sure it's a portion = 13 it's a bit confusing isn't it?


----------



## Laura2919

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a portion = 13 it's a bit confusing isn't it?

Yes it is lol.. Isnt there like 12 in a portion? I would assume that 13 is a low pp value for what they are.. 
There are lots of things I still dont understand.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Chinese is quite low compared to tgi Fridays! x


----------



## Vickie

If you can enter the carbs etc. yourself (online) you'll get a more accurate reading of how many points it is per serving I believe.

The only problems I've noticed with the online tracker is that most restaurants/fast food places either are no longer there or are pointed as 0 as above. It doesn't affect me to much as we very rarely eat out :) could be different there though?

WI for me tomorrow!

:hugs: Traskey, I don't know what else to suggest


----------



## HannahGraceee

WI for me tomo! :(


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Hannah. At this moment I am so desperate i will try anything (I need to lose 3.5 stone in about 5 months or no IVF). I've not been hungry but I will try to eat more this week and use all the points. 

Laura, I didn't know about there being a problem with the online points. Thanks for that.

Vickie, thanks for the :hugs: I will keep trying a few more weeks.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've STS once and gained once both times I didn't eat any of my weekly points so it must work! 

My mum never eats hers and only loses 1 or 2lbs, weighed herself yesterday at home and it she's lost 5lbs even eating all her points! crazy! 

I'm preying to go to let me lost tomo, still bloated from totm! x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi all, well done all of those who've lost. 
I've been on a conference all week so I've missed my weigh in & have eaten conference centre food all week so I expect I'll have put on! However I went to try on a bridesmaid's dress today & needed one 2 sizes smaller than last time I tried it on! Woohoo!


----------



## ineedaseed

Traskey said:


> Thanks Hannah. At this moment I am so desperate i will try anything (I need to lose 3.5 stone in about 5 months or no IVF). I've not been hungry but I will try to eat more this week and use all the points.
> 
> Laura, I didn't know about there being a problem with the online points. Thanks for that.
> 
> Vickie, thanks for the :hugs: I will keep trying a few more weeks.

Am in the same situation as you hun, i have to lose weight for treatment, my fs is being rather unsupportive. i have my appt on the 6th april and have quite a bit still to lose, so stressful. i am fed up as i seem to have hit a rut and have lost 0.5lb a week for the past 3 weeks where as previously i was losing up to 2, i know 0.5 is a loss but its disheartening when you lose little each week. hopefully it will speed up this week again. good luck hun, pm me if you want to chat :hugs: 

i agree with hannah about trying to eat more points. also try and eat more protein than carbs, just to give your body a bit of a shock. 

i have noticed lots of discrepencies with the online points, definately need to double check them all! 

Vickie/Hannah - good luck for tomorrow ladies!


----------



## ineedaseed

well done twinkle thats great about dropping the dress sizes!


----------



## Vickie

that's great Twinkle!! :happydance:

:hugs: ineedaseed it must be so hard being under a time crunch for you both :(

thanks for the luck! :)


----------



## Laura2919

Well done Twinkle good luck with WI for all going today!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I sts :| x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hannah sorry to hear that

I'm calling it 1.5 off for me :) I was 163.2 this morning :shock:


----------



## ineedaseed

sorry to hear that hannah :hugs: try not to be too upset and see what happens next week, our bodies are crazy things and hopefully it will catch up next week.
well doen Vickie, thats amazing!


----------



## Traskey

That's great Vickie, well done.

:hugs: for Hannah, good luck for next week.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) im not to bothered, hopefully it have a 4lb lost next week ;) im really going for it this week.. ive maped out a 1hour long walk which = 9200 steps and now have a month pass so i can use it online.. but when entering my height and weight it said i should be having 36 points not 37? shall i stay at 37 or have 36?


----------



## boonies86

Hi everyone!!! Iv just started ww online!!! am a little worried as seem to be eating loads more than usual, first weigh in on monday, hoping not to have put on!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome boonie and good luck with your first WI! :)


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Boonie, i started two weeks ago, and i feel like i'm eating a lot more then usual too - but trust me - i had my first weigh in on wednesday and i had lost 5lbs - so it must work some how ... good luck!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - huge congrats on losses - I am having a good week so far but bloated with AF! 

On a positive note I bought my first pair of size 16 jeans for about 5 years so I am very happy! And my target jeans now pull up even though they wont do up yet!!!


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done hope that's a great achievement!

Hope everyone has good Sundays x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

WI this morning and I am less than impressed:growlmad:

I've been swimming 6 times this week, have stuck to my points using only 7 of my weekly allowance and I've lost a grand total of 1/2 a pound:nope:

Really hoping this is just my body settling in to the idea of doing exercise and that if I keep it up I'll lose loads next week!


----------



## Traskey

Wannabe, that sucks! All that hard work.

Hopefully it is just the settling in period. Sounds like you are having the same problems as me so giant :hug: I know how you feel.


----------



## purpledaisy2

Wannabe, that happened to me last month - was good as gold and excercised everyday and put a 1lb on! It caught up with me the week after and I lost 5.5lb!

Fingers crossed it does same for you :flower:


----------



## Baby France

Hope that is fantastic, well done you!!!

Wannabe, completely agree with Purpledaisy...stick with it this week and you may be surprised at next weeks WI!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Fingers crossed!

I'm not giving up cos even if the scales hate me I feel more energised even after only a week of exercise.:happydance:

Been for an hours walk this morning using my new toning trainers (my legs are killing me so I think they're working:haha:) and gonna go swimming this afternoon to keep my motivation going, cus I know what I'm like and if I don't force myself back I'll give up!:blush:


----------



## Vickie

have you been measuring yourself? I found that when I started exercising my loss stale mated for a while (coincided with Christmas though so not sure what did it). Anyways I am now back to losing and even when I wasn't losing weight I was losing centimeters around :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've taken my measurements today in the hopes that they will reduce even if my weight doesn't!:thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

I struggle come the weekends.. I really need to stop.. I went out for lunch with my mum and aunty yesterday and my dinner was 34 points I still had 22 from that day and I took the rest from my weekly PP. Today I made Cupcakes to take to OH mum for his sisters wedding, just did some testers and I ate one.. I havent been bad and the week does me better as I dont eat half as much..


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I am struggling again! All I want to do is eat! weigh in isnt until Wednesday and I am out for lunch on Mon, Tue & Wed and I really struggle to stay on track when I am out. I am going to try so so hard to be good!


----------



## ineedaseed

measuring is definately a good idea, i have dropped 2 dress sizes now even though the scales dont seem to be moving as quick! 

am struggling tonight, i want chocolate!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've been bad snacking today :(

I've been picking at maltesers and buttons all day lol. And been to MIL's for tea and had a takeaway.

I've pointed everything and only used 8 weeklies, so trying not to feel too guilty. Plus its the first chinese I've had since starting WW. Singapore chow mein - yummy!!

xx


----------



## ineedaseed

hey purple :hi: if its within your points then thats all good....omg maltesers, i am desperate to eat the bag of chocolate mice next to me...resist resist :haha:


----------



## purpledaisy2

ineedaseed said:


> hey purple :hi: if its within your points then thats all good....omg maltesers, i am desperate to eat the bag of chocolate mice next to me...resist resist :haha:

Hey :wave:

Yep, I've still got 34 weeklies left and WI is on Tuesday so not too bad. I always feel guilty whenever I eat chocolate/takeaways!

Resist - its empty calories, I wish I had taken my own advice earlier :haha:

xx


----------



## ineedaseed

:haha: my WI is tuesday too. I have 43 of my weeklies left and have done a couple of days of 29 points to see if it helps! 

happy birthday to your little boy too :cake:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hey girls, well done for being so good over the weekend, its so hard! I havent use any of my weekly allowance yet :happydance: And at the moment my hubby is gone for a pint, and all the kiddies are in bed, and im dancing my ass off to just dance on the wii !! 
Just took a quick break for a glass of water cause im sweating buckets!! Very attractive :blush:


----------



## ineedaseed

well done on not using your weekly hun and good on ya for sweating on the wii!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck to everyone struggling

it's been a heck of a weekend here and I've blown most of my weekly points :haha: am attempting to not think of this chocolate cake that is to die for at a coffee shop near us :rofl: must resist!


----------



## Laura2919

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Good luck to everyone struggling
> 
> it's been a heck of a weekend here and I've blown most of my weekly points :haha: am attempting to not think of this chocolate cake that is to die for at a coffee shop near us :rofl: must resist!

Resist!! Lol.

I feel better today. I have had my weetabix and for lunch I am gonna have a salad and a yoghurt and then for dinner I am going to in laws and she is doing chicken so I asked for a salad instead of potatoes then I am gonna take either a WW pudding or have a cupcake as I will still have enough points left over.


----------



## Vickie

I managed it :smug: If just barely :rofl:

my weight is down to 164 so only .5 off what I put my WI as on Saturday :thumbup: I'm happy with that as I had an incredibly bad cheat day this time around :lol:

Science Centre for us today which will involve loads of walking :thumbup:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all,

I've been avoiding this thread as I've fallen off the wagon! It is now time to face things!

I didn't have weigh in last week as I was off work and I weigh in at lunchtimes. Wasn't keen on changing my day for just a week. I so should have done!! :blush:

I'm fully expecting to have gained back the 4lb I lost (most of it anyway, if not all of it and more). 

I went shopping this morning and have apples and pears at my desk ready for snacking.

Please forgive me and allow me back in this thread? :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome back Lou - just put a line under it and move on! fingers crossed you wont of put as much as you think on. 

I am trying to be good but I had a scone at lunch time today although I dont think I ate too much today - just adding my points up. I would love to lose 2lbs this week as that would take me to a total of 3 stone loss ... fingers crossed!


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome back Lou :hi: hope you have a good first week.

good luck hope, fxd for the 2lb this week. 3 stone is amazing!!

i am hoping for at least 1lb tomorrow and that will be my 10%!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hi ladies,

Feeling crap and so de-motivated today. I don't think the contreaceptive pill i'm on is suiting me, its completely messed my periods up and I just have ZERO energy. 

WI is tomorrow, I've stuck within my points but only excercised twice so not hoping for much.

All I can say is I hope I wake up in a better frame of mind tomorrow !

Welcome back Lou :wave: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Welcome back Lou. I do hope you get back on it..


----------



## ineedaseed

big hugs purple :hugs: horrid when you feel like that. good luck for tomorrow hun x


----------



## Petite

Hello. A newbie here :)

I've followed Weight Watchers before but bought the books from eBay, never been to the meetings as I don't think they'd let me in. I'm classed as overweight according to BMI but when I suggested going to meetings I was told by someone at work that they wouldn't even let me in :( (Meaning I'm not big enough?) she goes to meetings. Anyway, that was over three years ago now so I'm still scared to attempt to go!

Got my books this morning and WOW, everything has changed. ProPoints is so confusing but seems a lot better. My daily points is 29 points - before I had 21! But it appears that all the points values have gone up but fruit is now zero points?! Wooo!

I'm going to set up a journal now. :) 

I just wanted to ask, how do I work out activity points without spending a small fortune on a pedometer? 
x


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Petite! 
I didnt work my points out they did. How did you do it? Lots of stuff has gone up in point value and watch for their meals as some may have the old points system. I carry my calculator with them. 
Also be careful because they dont do half points anymore so if you have 1 jaffa cake its one point but if you have two its 3 points! 
Good luck hun


----------



## Petite

Laura2919 said:


> Hi Petite!
> I didnt work my points out they did. How did you do it? Lots of stuff has gone up in point value and watch for their meals as some may have the old points system. I carry my calculator with them.
> Also be careful because they dont do half points anymore so if you have 1 jaffa cake its one point but if you have two its 3 points!
> Good luck hun

I used the calculator to work out my points :) 
Really? I didn't know that. I'm a bit confused though, surely it would be 2 points for two Jaffa Cakes? Does that mean you've got to remember what the point values were from the old system? xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Petite.

It wouldn't necessarily be 2 points no, as you eat more of an item the # of calories, fat etc. you consume from it goes up so the point value goes up, and a lot of times it's by more than double unfortunately.

Good luck!! :) I don't know why you wouldn't be allowed at meetings though :huh: seems strange to me

Good luck with weigh ins this week everyone!

:hugs: Welcome back Lou and good luck getting back on track!


----------



## ineedaseed

Welcome petite! :hi:

Hope everyone has a good day today and gl to everyone weighing in today! X


----------



## Squidge

Petite, if you having 2 of something, ie, chicken, crisps, chocolate, bread whatever then you have to double the protein, carbs, fibre & fat to work out the points. 

So say for 2 slices of I dunno, bread..

Protein 0.3 would be 0.6
Carbs 12.0 would be 24.0 and so on for fibre & fat

Hope that makes sense? I've not been up long :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Laura2919

Its hard at first but you will get there with it.. My first week I spent glued to my book haha. Even now I pop it out before I eat things and note it all down.. 

I feel like I havent lost anything this week. :nope:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Decided to have an adhoc WI this morning and so far this week I've lost 2lb. If I can keep this up it will be a good week!:happydance:

Got my waterproof MP3 player arriving today to make swimming a more interesting exercise, cus lets face it swimming up and down can get a little repetitive.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi petite. I dont understand why you wouldnt be allowed in a class either. There are lots of thin people in my class too, and you wouldnt even think they need to lose any weight. 
Good luck to everyone with WI this week, mine is wed evening. Im nervous, even though I know I have been good, sometimes it doesnt show on the scales 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Petite

Thanks ladies.
It was just the way my friend said it, she probably said it to make me feel better about myself but I've got it in my head that if I turn up they'll send me packing!!
I'm so confused about the points now! So I'm about to have two eggs for breakfast. My book says two points each. So if I have two how many will it be? I would usually put 4 points. :S x


----------



## Laura2919

Thats the confusing part because if you have two eggs how do you calculate it.. I havent a clue.. I find some parts hard.


----------



## Traskey

2 medium size eggs are 4 but 2 large size eggs are 5. Hope that helps x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Petite said:


> Thanks ladies.
> It was just the way my friend said it, she probably said it to make me feel better about myself but I've got it in my head that if I turn up they'll send me packing!!
> I'm so confused about the points now! So I'm about to have two eggs for breakfast. My book says two points each. So if I have two how many will it be? I would usually put 4 points. :S x

Hi Petite,

If you want to go to the meetings you definately can! You're allowed to keep going even after you reach your ideal weight for your height becuase you will need to maintain, so they won't have any problems at all with you attending even if you only have a little to lose!

Good luck!


----------



## MrsBop

Had my 1st WI this morning, I've lost 4.5lb :happydance: I'm loving the diet sooooo much, aren't craving anything :happydance:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

MrsBop said:


> Had my 1st WI this morning, I've lost 4.5lb :happydance: I'm loving the diet sooooo much, aren't craving anything :happydance:

:happydance:WELL DONE!!!:happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Well done Mrs Bop!!!! That's a great start :wohoo:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well done Mrs Bop!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done! :) 

Where does every buy the best ww food from?


----------



## JJandBellaMum

HannahGraceee said:


> Well done! :)
> 
> Where does every buy the best ww food from?

I tend to get most of it from Tescos, but i get the WW rich toffee bars at the WI meetings. What about you?


----------



## purpledaisy2

I lost 1.5lb today which I'm happy with.

If I can do 1.5lb next week I'll have lost 4stone :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses! :happydance:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Mrsbop and Purple!


----------



## Lou1234

Well done on the losses so far this week!

I'm about to undo all your good work - I had a 3lb gain! Oops but I know exactly why so I can't be upset or annoyed. That is what happens when you don't track or follow the plan for 2 weeks!

So my total loss to date is 1lb but hey, I'm still 1lb lighter then I was just over a month ago!

Bring on the next week!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Got my secon WI tomorrow - hopefully it will go as well as the first week. how's everyone going this week?


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies. This is gonna be my last post. 
I was talking to my mum and we agreed on going back to SW. Im a traitor :rofl: I think this is hard to do with the girls, working, making my cupcakes and family life. 
I also want to be able to eat larger portions and still lose weight. I can feed all of us on SW whereas sometimes its hard to find something for us all that doesnt take forever to cook or prepare. 
I hope you all get to your targets... 

Good luck... Hope to see you around the forum :flower:


----------



## MrsBop

HannahGraceee said:


> Well done! :)
> 
> Where does every buy the best ww food from?

At the moment all I eat is WW food :blush: I buy it from Farmfoods, Fultons, Asda, Morrisons and Tesco :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

I have got my weigh in tomorrow but having a bit of a nightmare as my other half has just brought back a double chocolate cheesecake - I was going to treat myself with a slice if I lose tomorrow night but now its calling me from the fridge. I also am going out for lunch tomorrow at a posh restuarant ... do you think its ok just to have a starter as a main otherwise I am definately not going to lose.


----------



## Vickie

good luck on SW Laura :)

:hugs: resist the cheese cake you can do it!!

And I see nothing wrong with having a starter as your meal as long as you are full at the end of it? don't want to starve yourself


----------



## ineedaseed

well done mrs bop and purple daisy :yipee:

i lost 3lb this week, hitting my 10% and my 2stone mark :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Ineedaseed, that's fantastic. Your plan worked :) That's great and congratulations on the 10% and the 2 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks hun :hugs: hoping for more of the same next week! will PM you x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done - Ineedaseed & Mrsbop

Fab losses :happydance:

xx


----------



## ineedaseed

Good luck for everyone having their wi today! 

Am up early and gonna hit the gym. Hope you all have fab days ladies xxx


----------



## Squidge

Well done ineedaseed! 

Weigh in for me tonight... Hoping for a loss seen as I've been really good!


----------



## hope&faith09

Weigh in for me tonight too ... not looking forward to it!

Have looked at the menu and just going to have something light at the restaurant and I am braving wearing my size 16 jeans out for the first time ... dont think i look particulaly attractive but I really want to wear them. Hope everyone has a good day. x


----------



## Vickie

good luck wearing your size 16s! :happydance: I've read that it's good to wear tight bottoms out anyways as it helps you to eat less :shrug: no idea if that's true or not :rofl:

good luck with WI's everyone!

and well done ineedaseed on getting up for a workout! :happydance:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well i had my second WI this morning, and i've lost another 1.5lbs, bringing my total in two weeks to 6.5lbs!! So pleased with how well everything is going - just a bit sad i missed out on my 'silver 7', but hopefully i will get that next week!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done on all the amazing losses girls. Thats fab. Im hoping for my stone tonight! But who knows, I have been good this week though so we will see. Im so nervous, will update later! 
Good luck to everyone with WI tonight! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

I am so nervous about weigh in tonight ... I only had soup at lunch time rather than a pizza but it was delicious and everyone else at the table had pizza and a pudding! I feel so proud of myself and everyone said I looked brill! Fingers firmly crossed for a good weigh in!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss JJ! :happydance:

Good luck with the WI's tonight :)

And that's great that you had stuck with a soup hope&faith :thumbup:


----------



## Chiclets

I'm back. :) Been off WW for a little bit (partly due to being frustrated, partly to just getting a mini burnout of tracking, partly to just being so busy that it was the last thing I wanted to make time for). But, refocused again. As with any new thing you take on in life, it takes a long while to make it a true habit. The more I keep at it, the more I can make it a lifetime habit. :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Chiclets! I completely agree it takes a while for it to become a habit


----------



## Squidge

Lost 5lb this week and got my first half a stone! :D


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done Squidge!!! That is brilliant! 

I was down 0.5 tonight, Im pleased it was a lose, but would have loved if it was a lb as that would have meant I had lost my first stone!! But ill do it next week, determined now :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses! :yipee:


----------



## Squidge

Vickie i've just looked at my total loss on the front page and you've got 10lb down, it should be 7lb :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on losses - I lost 2.5lbs tonight taking me to 42.5lbs total so far! I am very happy!

Just a quick question tho - Wednesday night is my cheat night and I think I am starting to eat for the sake of it ... anyone who has a cheat night / day do you find the amount you eat affects your weight loss?


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done everyone on your losses! :happydance:

Hope- I do see a difference depending on what I eat on treat night, I always stay within my points though but definate difference :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> Vickie i've just looked at my total loss on the front page and you've got 10lb down, it should be 7lb :)

oops will go correct that now :thumbup:



hope&faith09 said:


> Well done on losses - I lost 2.5lbs tonight taking me to 42.5lbs total so far! I am very happy!
> 
> Just a quick question tho - Wednesday night is my cheat night and I think I am starting to eat for the sake of it ... anyone who has a cheat night / day do you find the amount you eat affects your weight loss?

well done on your loss! :yipee:

and yes I definitely find what I eat for cheat day affects my loss, especially recently (in the beginning not so much)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I weighted myself this morning and I'm 15.6! 3 and a half point lose! :) fingers crossed it says the same saturday morning!!! :)


----------



## Chiclets

Thank you for the welcome back! :)

And congrats to all the losses this week! I hope I can say the same next week. :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done Hope&Faith and your lose! :happydance:

I find sometimes when I have a really good week, it doesnt show on the scales till the following week. Anyone else find this?


----------



## hope&faith09

3rd timelucky - i sometimes find this.

Right I pigged out last night and there was no need for it so I have decided this week I am going to earn all those points back ... starting with a walk to the park this morning so my daughter can go on the swings. I feel so guilty about last night tho.


----------



## Traskey

Well done everyone that's had a loss this week! WI tomorrow morning for me and desperately hoping for some kind of drop.


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

can i join you please :) i joined WW on Tuesday :D so far i think i've been quite good :) gonna have a nosey about for lunch and dinner ideas :) look forward to talking :D


----------



## MrsBop

Well done everyone on their losses :happydance:

I have a couple quick questions please if you don't mind, now I'm in the swing of things I'm finding it really hard to eat all my points, is it essential I eat them all daily and the weekly ones? I seem to just eat crap to use them up, is that bad?


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

MrsBop said:


> Well done everyone on their losses :happydance:
> 
> I have a couple quick questions please if you don't mind, now I'm in the swing of things I'm finding it really hard to eat all my points, is it essential I eat them all daily and the weekly ones? I seem to just eat crap to use them up, is that bad?

No its not essential that you use all your points. I rarely use my weekly allowance. Dont use left over points to eat crap, if your hungry try to snack on fruit,or low points snacks!
Whatever points you save in a day cannot be carried over to the next day..
My daily allowance is 29pp, and today I have only used 17. But tommor I may use 29. I just varies from day to day. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome sjb!

I'd say you don't have to eat all of your weekly points at all :) I usually try to eat only about half of them (on my cheat day) otherwise I find that I don't lose weight (I'm getting close to goal though so my loss has naturally slowed down)

not a great day here, I'm sick :sulk: and kinda skipped lunch and took a nap instead :dohh: having a low point dinner so I'll probably have loads of points leftover today. and I missed my workout, I keep trying to convince myself I feel like doing it but that hasn't happened yet :lol:


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Vickie :wave:

girlies - can you help me with some low point dinners/lunches? yesterday i calculated 30pts used and today i've used 27pts :) also found that i'm a bit hungry still even though i've been eating fruit in the day :shrug: any suggestions welcome :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hi SJB, 

I've been having the quaker or oak ridge instant porridge pots. They are really filling and very sweet so you feel full and like you've had a naughty treat all at the same time.

Other than that anything whole grain is good, and if you want more veg then use mushrooms because they're meaty and filling.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vickie

my lunches are pretty boring (usually a sandwich made with WW whole wheat bread, 1 slice of fat free cheese and 1 slice of deli meat plus fruit/veg). 

Dinners vary. We eat a lot of chicken, some pork and occasionally steak :lol: I try to make sure my plates are balanced (1/4 meat, 1/4 carb, 1/2 veg). 

Buy low fat cheeses and whole wheat/grain products where you can. They are better for you and lower in points :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Vickie - I'm having to go round and apologise for not being around very much atm - I feel like ttc has taken a back seat to loosing weight so I'm not on BnB very much - I'll try & be around more to be supportive. 
Please can you update my first page entry - I've now lost 21.5lbs on WW (23lbs altogether) Thanks Twinks xxx


----------



## Vickie

no worries Twinkle :hugs: well done on your loss so far! 23 pounds is amazing :)


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks girl :) will buy wholegrain pasta today when I go shopping :) and loads of fruit & veg :)

Wow twinkle! That's a fab weight loss!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

23 pounds! That's fab! Well done twinkle!! 

I has another sneaky WI at home and it says I'm 15.5.5! 4 pound lose!! :) hope it says the same at ww! Lol


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

sjbno1 said:


> Hi Vickie :wave:
> 
> girlies - can you help me with some low point dinners/lunches? yesterday i calculated 30pts used and today i've used 27pts :) also found that i'm a bit hungry still even though i've been eating fruit in the day :shrug: any suggestions welcome :)

Hiya, I make up a big batch of soup every week, usually at the weekend, and it does me for the week. I vary between the spicy tomato and butternut squash soup which has 0pp, or vegetable soup, which has about 2pp per portion! That does me for lunch with some fruit.
So lunch usually equals between 2-4pp

For dinner I just have everything i normally would have but smaller portions, i eat all my dinners off a side plate rather then a dinner plate. The home made WW curry is a big hit in my family, everyone loves it.Stir frys, Spag bol. Meat, potatoes and veg. We have pizza night once a week, the rest have normal piza and i have ww pizza. :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Oh 3rd time lucky could i have your vegetable soup recipe please :)


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi - could i have your vegetable soup recipe too please? Might save me from snacking on white bread, or bagels for lunch.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Making soup is so easy!! Add lots of 0 points veg, stock cube, some water and tinned tomatoes :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

What I do is, chop up whatever veg you want. I put a bit of everything into my soup.

Carrots(4)
Onions(2)
Celery(1 or 2 sticks)
Mushrooms(about 200g)
Leek(1)
Potatoes(2 medium)
Loads of fresh parsley and thyme, dont put the stalks in.
250ml veg stock

Bring to the boil and simmer for about 45 mins.
Then blend, if you like it really smooth, after you blend it squeeze it through a sieve and add a ittle more water. And enjoy ....x


----------



## Baby France

:hi: I weighed yesterday and sts but weighed today and lost 2lb...so hopefully by my official wi at home next week I should have lost! Going to be sooo good this week after my McD's brekkie this morning :blush:


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks for the soup recipes :) gonna make some on Sunday me thinks for work next week :)

Had a really yummy dinner :) cooked the chicken and cashew nut stir fry :) was scrummy and filling :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - well done on losses. 

I am really struggling tonight ... I just want to completly pig out and stuff my face with chocolate. My little girl has had a fever the last couple of days and I am shattered from being up most of the night, OH is out at the moment and the cheesecake in the fridge is calling my name. Also I am supposed to be out for lunch at a pub and diner at the chinese tomorrow and I really dont know how I will resist. Think I may just give myself the day off tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm also struggling tonight! I just wanna stuff my face with everything and anything! But it's weigh in tomo! I'm not even hungry! I just want to eat!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck to those struggling!

and good luck with WI tomorrow Hannah! :)

Mine's tomorrow as well, we'll see what happens :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

HannahGracee - I am the same ... not particulaly hungry but just desperate to eat and eat and eat. I am trying to avoid the food but its not working!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've just had 24 points... And I only have 17 left.. :|


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'll just have to have like 5 fags, apparently that's a hunger killer lol.. I doubt it! 

Good luck Vickie!!! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I have 1 daily point left! haha I am not going to lose this week! I know I wont be good at the chinese tomorrow night ... oh well I will put a line under it tomorrow night and start a fresh lots of soup on Sunday and pray for a sts this week!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm not to worry that about WI tomo, I just weighed myself after drinking two cups of water and eating all that and I've still lost 2lbs.. So fingers crossed in the morning I'm the same as I was this morning!! More worried about next week haha


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 2lbs! :D x 

15.5lbs gone so far :D :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

1.5 off for me this week :shock:

I wasn't expecting to lose, and I'm pretty sure the only reason I did lose was because I'm sick and wasn't able to eat all of my points the last 2 days :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Hannah! :yipee:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks chick :) you too!!! :) x


----------



## sjbno1

Weldone Hannah and Vicki :dance:


----------



## Traskey

STS again this week :(

Well done to everyone that has lost :)


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well done Hannah and Vickie!!

Just wanted to ask the group which WW frozen ready meal they liked the best, I tried the beef hotpot today, and i could taste the red wine (i don't drink) and thought that it was a bit strong in some mouthfulls.

What is everyone's favorite WW meal?


----------



## HannahGraceee

The chicken curry! Yumm I live that one, I love the quiches although they aren't frozen! x


----------



## ineedaseed

well done hannah and vickie, thats fab losses! :yipee:
had a good diet day today, am trying to not eat carbs in the evening and having higher protein. tonight i had chicken wrapped in bacon with lots of veggies. 
good luck to everyone weighing tomorrow x


----------



## sjbno1

ineedaseed - that sounds scrummy! might make that in the week :) 

tonight i tried a chilled ready meal - it was the sweet & sour chicken with long grain rice, was quite nice but SMALL :( and because it was a chinese meal i didnt really fancy veg with it IYKWIM? so now i'm hungary :( trying to contemplate something to munch on that isnt to high in point values :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

Next time you have that ready meal, baby corns cut up us lush x x


----------



## sjbno1

oh that is a good idea - :dohh: i had them in the fridge aswell! will remember that for next time :haha:

whats everyones favourite low point dinner?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I love having chicken chargrills (Birdseye) with 2 potato waffles and salad, 10 points but it makes me think I'm eating crappy food! 4 pp for chicken 3 each for waffles! x


----------



## sjbno1

oh that sounds yum! might have to try that :D


----------



## Squidge

I don't eat WW meals, I find I get more food for points when I cook from scratch than I would if I had a ready meal :shrug:

I haven't tracked for the last 3 days, but then again, I've only had a sandwich both days so haven't gone over my 29pp but that's because I've been backwards/forwards to hospital so pointing/eating have been the last things on my mind! Hopefully he'll be on the mend now so I'm gonna start pointing and eating properly tomorrow. Weigh in's not until Wednesday evening so maybe I'll manage a small loss, if anything...

Well done on the losses ladies!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i didnt read through very many pages...:blush:...but can i join you ladies?? my start weight was 185 i signed up last sunday night, very late, and started full on tuesday morning and i have lost 5 pounds this week! my goal weight right now is 160, so 25 pounds...make that 20:happydance: so proud of myself TBH! i didnt think i could stick to it so well but i really have! and i <3 the pointsplus program...like today i had 39 PP left for the week so i had icecream:blush: it was SO nice to have that treat after such a great week and then come home and step on the scale and see that it has dropped 5 whole pounds!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

JJandBellaMum said:


> Well done Hannah and Vickie!!
> 
> Just wanted to ask the group which WW frozen ready meal they liked the best, I tried the beef hotpot today, and i could taste the red wine (i don't drink) and thought that it was a bit strong in some mouthfulls.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite WW meal?

i feel totally starved and like im on a diet if i eat frozen meals...so i do all my cooking from scratch or from recipes on the website!:thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Hi mrs mabrey :wave: I just started last Tuesday too :) weldone on your 5lb weight loss :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

2lb loss this week making 9lb total!:happydance:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Well done Mrs Mabrey and Wannabe Mommy on your losses!!:happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - well done on losses. 

I am off plan this week ... trying to put a line under it but still feeling so desperate to eat cake! 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok. x


----------



## JJandBellaMum

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - well done on losses.
> 
> I am off plan this week ... trying to put a line under it but still feeling so desperate to eat cake!
> 
> Hope everyone else is getting on ok. x

I have that desperate urge to eat cake too - don't know if its because AF is due next week or what. Gonna try and convince myself that grapes taste better and see how i get on lol.

Hope you manage to resist the urge to! :flower:


----------



## sjbno1

Lol jjandbellamum - I've been trying that too :haha: might try making some low point cakes :) there must be a recipe somewhere lol


----------



## v2007

Hello :wave:

I fell off the wagon :(

I am back on it now thou :)

How are we all?

*Off to read all the posts i missed*

V xxx


----------



## v2007

This week we have lost..........26lb. 

:wohoo:

Well done ladies. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i didnt read through very many pages...:blush:...but can i join you ladies?? my start weight was 185 i signed up last sunday night, very late, and started full on tuesday morning and i have lost 5 pounds this week! my goal weight right now is 160, so 25 pounds...make that 20:happydance: so proud of myself TBH! i didnt think i could stick to it so well but i really have! and i <3 the pointsplus program...like today i had 39 PP left for the week so i had icecream:blush: it was SO nice to have that treat after such a great week and then come home and step on the scale and see that it has dropped 5 whole pounds!!!

:hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far!



Wannabe Mommy said:


> 2lb loss this week making 9lb total!:happydance:

well done on your loss! :happydance:



v2007 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I fell off the wagon :(
> 
> I am back on it now thou :)
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> *Off to read all the posts i missed*
> 
> V xxx

:hugs: Welcome back!



v2007 said:


> This week we have lost..........26lb.
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Well done ladies.
> 
> V xxx

:wohoo: go us!

As for frozen meals I find that they are high in points as well for what you get :shrug: I make most of our meals from scratch (but I'm a SAHM so generally have time to do it.....I know not everyone has that luxury)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

AF must be due because I feel like eating everything in the house that's not nailed down today!

Trying to contain myself but I have a feeling today may turn into my treat day


----------



## v2007

Burned off a ton of calories from cleaning up. :wohoo:

V xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've had a crap time of it this week and have completely blown the diet out of the water!

Big fat black line drawn under these past few days..

Back on it as of this morning. I'm sure a nice big gain will give me the kick up the arse I need!

xx


----------



## v2007

purpledaisy2 said:


> I've had a crap time of it this week and have completely blown the diet out of the water!
> 
> Big fat black line drawn under these past few days..
> 
> Back on it as of this morning. I'm sure a nice big gain will give me the kick up the arse I need!
> 
> xx

Purple i have had 9 bad days :blush:

Dont worry, i have started afresh this morn :hugs:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Wannabe Mommy said:


> AF must be due because I feel like eating everything in the house that's not nailed down today!
> 
> Trying to contain myself but I have a feeling today may turn into my treat day

Arr i get like this, i will eat anything within reach when the :witch: is en route.

:hug:

V xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

she is suppose to be here already for me...we will see how that goes! :growlmad: but im actually doing pretty well today! :D motivation from the 5 pounds i suppose?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Thankfully I cleared out the cupboards when I went onto WW so I have no chocolate, crisps or biscuits in the house! :happydance:

That means that eating everything I can find means eating cottage cheese, low fat crackers (they're crap, as thick as paper and fall apart if you even try to put anything on them), reduced fat peanut butter on wholewheat toast and porridge!

What I want is a large pepporoni Domino's pizza with garlic cheese sticks and waffles with chocolate sauce!

I've given my husband my car keys and phone!:haha:


----------



## Traskey

Is it true that on the new WW points that 1 point equates to 40 calories? I am sure I read that somewhere but no idea where!


----------



## v2007

I have just has a Morrison Braised beef and mash for 5.5 vintage points, with peas and carrots and it was good, 1 of the few MM thats actually tasted ok. 

V xxxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Traskey said:


> Is it true that on the new WW points that 1 point equates to 40 calories? I am sure I read that somewhere but no idea where!

there is more to it than that, it is a combination of fat content, carbohydrates, protein, and fiber that give the points value, it doesnt even ask for calories. the new plan is designed to reward you more for eating good foods vs. bad for you foods i think. its like when you eat a turkey on wheat with lettuce tomatoe bean sprouts light fat free dressing onions and peppers you get less points vs. a bolgna with cheese sandwich...if that makes sense??:shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Thank you! That makes sense.


----------



## sjbno1

yeah i can eat more healthy stuff than chocolate :haha: i have not looked :blush: LOL 

tonight i had a yummy roast dinner at low low points so still have 7 points to use tonight :D not sure what to eat though :D lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so gonna eat eat tonight lol 44 weekly points left ;)


----------



## sjbno1

lol 

does anyone know how many points custard is on the new plan?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i will go check for you just a mo!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

custard is listed at 9 points :shock: thats for 1 cup, and its not the pie kind, that kind is more :shock: nope no custard here! i had peaches! :D (aka 0 points!)


----------



## sjbno1

eek 9pts! i just looked up a pot and that was 4 pts :) thought that would be yummy with some banana :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

dont feel too guilty i used my extra points plus last week on icecream...a whopping 19 points for a cup because of the kind i had! :shock: but i ended the week with 26 PP left without going over on my 29 points a day even once! :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've just had 50g of dortitos, 4 tbps of phillynlight as dip and and ice-cream cone ;) haha


----------



## sjbno1

hehe blow out Sunday :D

i just 250g ready made custard (8pts) and banana :D was very nom and very filling :D


----------



## v2007

I have 6 vintage points left for the day, Crisps and a WW roll for me :) 

V xxx


----------



## sjbno1

yummy! awww girls i love this thread :) i joined WW years ago and did so well on it but after i had my little girl my friend persuaded me to join SW - i joined the thread on here but it wasnt as nice as the WW thread is - defo made the right choice going back to WW :D


----------



## Vickie

Glad you are enjoying the group :)

pretty good day for me :D we're having fajitas for dinner which I'm looking forward to


----------



## sjbno1

oh yum! how many points are fajitas? i bought some wraps to have instead of bread :) but thinking i might do fajitas one night too :)


----------



## Vickie

mine are higher points because of the steak

the steak I use is 8 points, 2 points for 1 ounce of cheddar cheese, 4 points for 2 whole wheat tortillas

my dinners are always my highest meal though, I tend to skimp on lunch so I can eat what I want for dinner :lol:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i make fajitas with beef and chicken combo and then just dont eat tortillas with it...that saves me a TON of points...i can usually get out with about 10-12 depending on if i want guacamole or not with them..its SO high in points but i love the stuff! i just add extra veggies to the grill...onions and peppers, plus mushrooms, tomatoes, carrots, zuchini and squash. YUM! thats what i want for dinner! mmmmmmm


----------



## HannahGraceee

sjbno1 said:


> yummy! awww girls i love this thread :) i joined WW years ago and did so well on it but after i had my little girl my friend persuaded me to join SW - i joined the thread on here but it wasnt as nice as the WW thread is - defo made the right choice going back to WW :D

Glad your enjoying the thread :) its defo got some really nice girls in it :) & soon we will alll be skinny minnies :D x :kiss:


----------



## v2007

I have just had some Crisps, Nutrigrain and Red Bull and still have 2 points left :)

Bed for me soon i think. :pizza:

V xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

haha i forget all the time differences...i was thinking "why on earth would anyone go to bed at 5pm???" :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## v2007

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> haha i forget all the time differences...i was thinking "why on earth would anyone go to bed at 5pm???" :rofl: :dohh:

:rofl:

Its 10:15pm here and Oscar night so i wanna be in my comfy bed before Colin Firth wins big. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: another one from my side of the pond :lol: (just noticed that :rofl:)

I generally put mushrooms, onion and peppers in my fajitas but I don't eat onions or peppers :haha: :rofl: (hubby likes them)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i dont eat bell peppers at all but the meat tastes funny if i dont put it in :shrug: so i literally buy them to cook them in and pick them out and trash them! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: :rofl: that's hilarious! I agree it tastes much better when cooked with the peppers :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all -

sorry havent been around the last couple of days ... havent really been on plan - did get ack to it yesterday but ate a quarter of a scone which isnt going to help weight loss this week! I am having ham, egg and potato wedges for dinner - it surprises me how much ham you had have for very little points! I think after weigh in Wednesday I might try some more interesting recipies! 

My daughter has tumble tots today and I have vowed to walk there ... its a 2 mile walk mostly up hill at least that might burn some of these extra points off!

Hope everyone is getting ok ok. x


----------



## Squidge

I managed to get back on the wagon after all the hospital trips :haha: not impressed that I only had around 10pp a day for 3 days! I'm way down :haha:

Naymind, been back on track 2 days and done my workout DVD twice already so i'm hoping for a loss. Jacket potato, home-made 0pp curry and lettuce for dinner - yummy!!


----------



## v2007

Afternoon ladies, how are we all :)

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

have a good walk hope&faith! :)

:hugs: Squidge

doing good here, but it's only morning :lol: My cold is much better today! so hopefully I'll fit my workout in this afternoon


----------



## snowy-willow

Hi was wondering if you wonderful people could help me.

I am trying to decide whether to try weight watchers pro points or go back to slimming world which I know really well.

Anyway I was wondering if you could let me know roughly how many points are in the following:
pasta (just your cheap value pasta)
bread (unbranded as my OH is a baker so we get bread free)
tesco meat free burgers
linda mccartney veggie sausages
chicken
extra lean beef mince
tesco dried soya mince
lentils
skimmed milk
semi skimmed milk
whole milk
potato
creme eggs

thanks


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hi ladies,

Had a better day today :wohoo: back on track now!

Just made a lovely tea, I microwaved a jacket potato for 6 mins then chopped into wedges, sprinkled jerk spice over them and over cooked for 15 mins to make them crispy. Then chopped a chicken breast up oven cooked for 20 mins. Then added 3tbsp's of Nandos BBQ Piri-Piri sauce and cooked for ten more mins.

11pp in total.

Nom nom, stuffed now!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

snowy-willow said:


> Hi was wondering if you wonderful people could help me.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether to try weight watchers pro points or go back to slimming world which I know really well.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if you could let me know roughly how many points are in the following:
> pasta (just your cheap value pasta)
> bread (unbranded as my OH is a baker so we get bread free)
> tesco meat free burgers
> linda mccartney veggie sausages
> chicken
> extra lean beef mince
> tesco dried soya mince
> lentils
> skimmed milk
> semi skimmed milk
> whole milk
> potato
> creme eggs
> 
> thanks

pasta - cooked 100g = 4 PP, uncooked 100g = 8pp
bread - 2pp per medium slice (depends on the type of bread though and how thick you slice it)
tesco meat free burgers - Vegetarian bean burger - 5pp each
linda mccartney veggie sausages - 2 pp each
chicken - chicken breast, skinless, raw medium = 4pp
extra lean beef mince - 125g = 6pp
tesco dried soya mince - 100g = 2pp
lentils - Dried 50g = 4pp
skimmed milk - 142 ml = 1pp
semi skimmed milk - 142 ml = 2pp
whole milk - 142 ml = 3pp
potato - Raw - 50g = 1pp
creme eggs - 1 egg = 5pp

Hope this helps:thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies - weigh in night tomorrow! *gulp* 

just made a scrummy spaghetti bolognese but think i might have just done a massive points blow out as i was so hungry! and adding veg after is not good - just wondering what do you usually do? this is my recipe so pretty sin free except for the pasta and mince :shrug:

Tinned Tomatoes 
Pasata
Tomato puree
Mushrooms
Onion
Garlic
Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Sauce

I had 8pts of pasta :D but i think i over did it with the mince - lol 300g! GOODBYE PP :haha: thing is i weighed the mince whilst it was cooked and with the sauce/mushrooms etc so wasnt exactly 300g of pure mince IYKWIM - do you girls cook your food seperate? :shrug: ah well it was scrummy and new points on wednesday - have to be super good tomorrow i guess LOL


----------



## hope&faith09

hey all - I had a nice walk and have been back on track the last couple of days. I had ham, egg and potato wedges for dinner - used 20 pp so far today looking forward to a ww lemon cheesecake, guylian chocolate and ovaltine. yum yum. 

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in sjb!

With recipes like that I put all of the ingredients into my recipe builder on my online tracker (amount and item) and than divide it by the number of portions


----------



## sjbno1

oh fab - let me go and do that on the esource site :D


----------



## sjbno1

Right 8pts :) and 9pts for the pasta LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

i keep eating!


----------



## sjbno1

HannahGraceee said:


> i keep eating!


my ideal diet would be this :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: 

ive had 4 alphen bars opsie..


----------



## sjbno1

treat night tomorrow night after weigh in :D


----------



## Traskey

Well after several weeks of staying the same, I posted on WW about where I was going wrong and was told to eat my points. I am trying to eat all my daily points and most, if not all, of the weekly. I'm getting a little panicky as in 4 days i've gained a kilogram :cry: Does anyone know if this is just a temp thing and it will come off again?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

some people hit a peak in weightloss and stay the same for a while, i wouldnt worry too much. it is really important to eat all of your points each day...a few is okay to miss or leave out the weekly but your really shouldnt skip daily's. instead increase your activity as much as possible and be sure to add back at least half of what you earn in activity points. also maybe try to increase you Good foods and lessen you bad foods IYKWIM.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my grandma almost killed me today! she added about a tablespoon of bacon fat to 3 different foods that we were supposed to be eating today! :dohh: so it increased all of my point free veggies to 1 point each :dohh: but im good. i still have lots of points left for dinner even though i wasnt planning to eat any because it is so late now! ohhh well, gotta get them in, maybe i will have some pinto beans! yum!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Traskey, I was always told to eat all of my daily points but eating the weekly points was optional.

oh man adding bacon fat to all the food! :argh: :rofl:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i know! you should have seen the jar of it she had! :shock: i seriously thought i might faint THANK GOD i accidentally skipped breakfast!!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Morning ladies, :wave:

Good luck for those with WI today. Mines at half 12 so will report back when I get back to work

Xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

goodluck purple daisy sending SKINNY and LIGHT :dust: your way!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck for all the wis today!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

2.5 lb OFF :wohoo: :wohoo: 

So I've lost 4stone 1lb now, I am so happy. 

Got my certificate too.. wohoo:

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Squidge

Well done purple!


----------



## sjbno1

YAY Weldone Purple so you can give us tips with all that weightloss :D

weigh in today! hope theres a loss - i'm gonna be gutted if there isnt :( i'm hungry already and only had lunch 2hrs ago! ages away until dinner! trying to think what to eat now LOL i'm food obsessed LOL

any tips on low point snacks?


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purple! :yipee:

good luck with your WI sjb! maybe some veg or fruit?


----------



## sjbno1

i'm so bored of fruit and veg already :haha: i'm a rubbish dieter!


----------



## fairydreams

Hi everyone, just popping back on after a long time away, laptop broke! back on ww on the pp plan and have lost 5lb so far! good luck to everyone else in your journeys.

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back fairydreams and well done on your loss! :)

hmm yesterday I had a low fat cheese ball and crackers for a 4 point snack? :shrug:


----------



## sjbno1

Oops bad me! 3pts kitkat :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i just eat a whole pack of lemon cakes.. 13pp :| opsieee


----------



## v2007

5pts left for me today, :(

The choccies were worth it thou :lol:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

purpledaisy2 said:


> 2.5 lb OFF :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> So I've lost 4stone 1lb now, I am so happy.
> 
> Got my certificate too.. wohoo:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok xxx

Well done Purple :wohoo:

V xxx


----------



## sjbno1

v2007 said:


> 5pts left for me today, :(
> 
> The choccies were worth it thou :lol:
> 
> V xxx

haha who needs food anyway :haha:


----------



## v2007

sjbno1 said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> 5pts left for me today, :(
> 
> The choccies were worth it thou :lol:
> 
> V xxx
> 
> haha who needs food anyway :haha:Click to expand...

I have got a ton of cauli and broccoli to tide me over :lol:

V xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg 4 stone that's so fab!! Well done!!


----------



## v2007

The veg is cooking :)

Early night for me i think :lol:

V xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats on your loss purple. - How long have you been doing weight watchers for?

Weigh in for me tomrrow ... dont think I am going to lose this week as I have been to naughty and I feel very down about it!

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## v2007

Good luck at WI Hope :)

I have gone 1 point over :(

I am filling up on Diet coke and Water :)

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

1 point over should really matter, when j was on old points, I'd have a binge after WI not count it, and still lose x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Thanks everyone :)

Hope&faith 5.5 months x


----------



## Vickie

Good luck for your WI tomorrow hope!

good day so far for me :)

Took the kid to her movers and shakers class which was fun and am about to do my workout!


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi everyone - just wanted to ask - are you able to do WW if you are pregnant?


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :D just got back from my first weigh in and lost 5lbs! i'm a very happy bunny tonight :D :D :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :yipee:


----------



## sjbno1

thanks vickie - i am a very happy bunny and its helping me stay on track for this week :D


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

yes you can, you just have to set you plan up as if you are pregnant. there is a little box to tick of you are online...i also thing that it wont let you set it to lose if you are PG, i think it will help you maintain your current weight only but i could be wrong!

i did great so far today, had grilled chicken and onions, tomatoes, peppers cooked in but not eaten, and some refried beans...having pinto beans for dinner i think simply because they are already cooked and i dont have to deal with cooking if i eat them! <3 hope everyone is sticking to it today!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I am dreading weigh in tonight ... really not looking forward to it. I also have so many meals coming up next week I have no idea how on earth I am going to lose next week either ... I am so de-motivated! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Squidge

Good luck to all who's got weigh in today. Mines this evening, not sure how I'll have done!
Well done to all who's lost this week :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done on your loss SJB :wohoo: 

Good luck for everyone weighing in today x

Hope&faith, I was dreading mine too and I lost 2.5lb so all might not be lost for you, good luck xx


----------



## v2007

SJB well done on your loss. 

Good luck to all going to get weighed. 

V xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done sjb!!! So happy for you!! X 5lbs is ace!


----------



## Lara310809

Hey lovely ladies; this may sound really lazy, but can anyone explain to me the concept of the new Pro Points system? In Gibraltar we don't have any WW meetings, so it's not like I can go down there and ask, and if you join online they won't accept you without a UK billing address, so there's literally no way of me finding out about it :wacko: Can anyone explain it to me? I've done WW in the past (I was doing it last in Summer 2009), so I know all about the normal points system as well as No Count (although I never did that). I have the old books etc, so I can do that part, but I was wondering what was new. 

The lazy part of it is that for some reason my computer won't load the forum pages properly; as soon as it loads the page I have to press the stop button otherwise it goes crazy. Therefore I can't just browse loads of pages to see if it's already been explained in this thread. Sorry to waste your time; but otherwise if you can copy and paste something, or link to another website that explains it, that would help loads. 

I'm so fed up with my weight. I've tried and tried to lose weight since LO was born in April 2010, but not a single pound has come off. I suppose I should be grateful that I'm not any heavier than I was after I had her, but I gained 40lbs (3st) during the pregnancy, so I really need to shed the pounds. Where I live we go to the beach a lot, and I really need to get fitter now; I am also TTC # 2 and I dread putting on another 40lbs if I get pregnant again :shock: 

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi everyone,

I had my 3rd (and final) WI today and I've lost 0.5lbs - taking me to a total of 7lbs in 3 weeks. 

Anyways, it will be my final WI as i have just found out that i am pregnant and my WW leader said that they aren't allowed to weigh pregnant women.

Wishing everyone the best of luck of WW PP!!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with all your WIs today! :D

Congratulations JJ!! :happydance:

:hi: Lara, in the new system all fruit and most veg (I think corn and peas are still pointed) are free points now. To compensate for that though most other foods have gone up in points. 

I'm sure someone else can explain the ins and outs of it better than me :blush:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

the funny thing is that it doesnt really explain it to you when you join online...the concept is fat+fiber+carbs+protein=points but the online stuff doesnt give you the exact calculation just enter these facts and it spits out the number IYKWIM...it seems that you get better results from eating better foods...like for dinner last night i had a whole tomatoe, a whole cucumber, and a large serving of greens with a vinigrette dressing..the only thing i "paid" for was the dressing at 2 points for 2 tablespoons. so i got really full and used almost no points...also you get less points for choosing wheat options vs. white options in breads and grains (higher fiber content i think??) you could order the new books on amazon or ebay if you want the full details...i didnt bother though once i joined online. thats crappy that you cant use a UK address!


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Congrats on your new pregnancy JJ :happydance:

Have my WI in a half an hour, im soooo nervous.. wish me luck ladies, will update later on x


----------



## Squidge

I lost 1lb :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Squidge :wohoo: xx


----------



## louisiana

well ive just ordered the ww at home pack as i cant get to a meeting.so should hopefully start on monday when ive read everything and planned out my meals.wish me luck-ive never done ww before.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Good lunk Louisanna. 

Well done on your lose Squidge :happydance:

I lost another half pound, my weight lose seems to have slowed down alot but still going in the right direction, so im happy, Plus, i have reached my stone!! In just 7 weeks. Yay me... :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on losses - 1.5lb off for me today yay cant actually believe it ... 44lbs in total.


----------



## Squidge

Well done 3rdtimelucky and hope&faith!


----------



## sjbno1

well done Squidge & 3rd time :) and everyone else :) 

Congratulations JJ! :D

today i have eaten for england and have gone 3pts over on my points allowence - ah well new day tomorrow :D i made some of those brownies that were in the weekly book today :) I only had coco powder so there a bit sharp - ediable but not great :) gonna try with some options hot chocolate me thinks :) (dont like ww) also made the pitta pizza :) that was a scrummy lunch :) and a defo must again :) 

Hows everyones day been?


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done hope&faith. Thats an amazing weight lose :thumbup:


----------



## v2007

WI for me in the morn, i have had 4 good days after falling off the wagon, well i didnt fall off i was pushed :rofl:

I am not at all hopeful :(

V xxx


----------



## v2007

So far this week ladies you have lost 15lbs :)

Well done. 

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

well done! great loses! 

Ive just got back from zumba! im so sweaty! lol


----------



## sjbno1

hope&faith - i missed your post - wow 44lbs - thats a superb weightloss :D how amazing is that! 

:D


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for weigh in, V!


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> I lost 1lb :)

well done on your loss! :happydance:



louisiana said:


> well ive just ordered the ww at home pack as i cant get to a meeting.so should hopefully start on monday when ive read everything and planned out my meals.wish me luck-ive never done ww before.

Good luck! :)



3rdtimelucky said:


> Good lunk Louisanna.
> 
> Well done on your lose Squidge :happydance:
> 
> I lost another half pound, my weight lose seems to have slowed down alot but still going in the right direction, so im happy, Plus, i have reached my stone!! In just 7 weeks. Yay me... :happydance:

well done on your loss as well! :happydance:



hope&faith09 said:


> Well done on losses - 1.5lb off for me today yay cant actually believe it ... 44lbs in total.

:yipee: good job!



v2007 said:


> WI for me in the morn, i have had 4 good days after falling off the wagon, well i didnt fall off i was pushed :rofl:
> 
> I am not at all hopeful :(
> 
> V xxx

Good luck :hugs:



v2007 said:


> So far this wekk ladies you have lost 11lbs :)
> 
> Well done.
> 
> V xxx

:wohoo: amazing work so far!!


----------



## Vickie

how was Zumba Hannah?


----------



## HannahGraceee

good, very sweaty :lol: im rewarding myself by having a toasted sandwhich, im so hungry :lol:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i ate very carefully today....so i had 9 points left at the end of the day and decided to splurge on a cream slush from sonic...oh the horror as that 11 points added onto the end of my veggie filled day.BUT i did only use 1 weekly point to have it, so i think it is worth it because it was so nom nom nommy...
i am having a hard time not jumping on the scale every time i see it...i want to watch it drop instead of waiting and seeing the numbers at the end of the week. but i know it would be better for me to just wait...have a nice surprise!! :D


----------



## sjbno1

good luck today Vi :D

Mrs Mabrey - i'm the same - i keep fighting the urge to jump on the scales to see how much i've lost :) 

just wondering girls, when you make a WW recipe and it says it serves 4 - do you make it up as per the recipe or do you divide the recipe by 4 and make it with that quantity?


----------



## purpledaisy2

Morning ladies :wave:

If the recipe is for 4 servings, I normally half everything to make two portions and then freeze one..

I had a yummy tea last night, Blue Dragon Straight to Wok Chilli Noodles & half a packet of sweet chilli sauce 9pp, small chicken breast 3pp, lots of peppers and onions, was lovelllyyyy :) I dry fried the chicken, added the onions peppers & sauce - cooked through then added the noodles for 2 mins. Quick and tasty :thumbup:

Good luck for everyone weighing in today 

xx


----------



## louisiana

hi so all my stuff arrived and ive had a wee look at it.only thing-how do i work out how many points a day im allowed?


----------



## fuzzylu

Can I join? Have been doing weight watchers for a few weeks now and have only lost 5lb my fault tho as not been taking it seriously.

Its weigh in tonight but not expecting good news. anyway as of today i will be good and stick to this diet.

Anyone know of some good recipes that dont cost too much as we are trying not to spend too much money this month as the car failed its MOT.

xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome fuzzy! and well done on your loss so far :)

I'm not sure how they work out the points now I'm afraid. I can probably try to enter your stats into my online tracker later though to see if I can work it out for you (if you want to PM me). Unfortunately about to run to a class with the kid so won't be back until afternoon


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks for the tip purple, looks yummy!

well done ladies on all the losses so far this week, we're doing fab!

I lost 1lb this week! :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

well done ineedseed :D :D 

welcome Fuzzy :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I probably wont lose this week :(


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses! 

Welcome aboard Fuzzy :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

okay who has stayed on the wagon and who jumped off today? im having a really good day so far with 13 points left at 6 pm :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive been good today :) was shit the rest of the week


----------



## Vickie

good day for me as well :D

have 4 points left for dessert


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

yay for dessert! yum! i am going to have fruit i think though...its friday and im pretty sure i have only lost maybe 1 pound this week...i would like to see more so im going to cut my pointsplus out completely...no extra, just my 29 for the day.


----------



## Vickie

I will be shocked if I lose at all this week :rofl:


----------



## v2007

I lost a lb :)

V xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

YAY! pound is better than no pounds!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss V! :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

Weldone V :D 

yesterday i was a bit naughty and had a few things that i forgot to count - (infact best go add them) lol bad me! 

today - new day so gonna get back on the wagon :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im really hoping for half a pound tomo!


----------



## Squidge

Well done V! 

I had yesterday off the plan but I'm back on today. Jumped on my scales and there's no damage so I'm hoping for a loss next Wednesday. 

Gonna go and enjoy my breakfast now, cereal then fruit :)


----------



## v2007

Morning ladies. 

I am about to have a mug of WW chicken Noodle soup, i love it :)

V xxx


----------



## fuzzylu

well didnt go to weigh in as the person i usualy go with was ill and didnt want to go on my own.

so far had wheatabix for breakfast
ham salad sandwich for lunch 
an apple and weight watchers yogurt
so have 19 points remaining

Managed to get boys to sleep for 15mins so have made a yummy low points pork and veg stew in the slow cooker works out at 2 points per serving.

Hope your all doing well


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - well done on your losses!
I only lost 0.5lbs this week but as I lost 5.5lbs last week & had pizza & chocolate cake at the weekend I'm ok with that!
I made crispy garlic chicken for tea last night, yum yum!


----------



## v2007

Hannah Good luck at WI tomorrow.

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Well done Twinkle. 

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks! Hoping fir half a pound at least lol


----------



## Vickie

Good luck for tomorrow Hannah! :) I'm not expecting a loss :roll: We'll see though :) Hopefully no gain and I'll be happy :rofl:


----------



## ineedaseed

more fab losses in here, well done ladies!
good luck for tomorrow hannah and vickie :thumbup:
am having a bad few days, feel yuk and have binged, ooops! the chocolate cake was good though :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

weldone twinkle - a loss is a good loss no matter the amount :D

hannah - good luck with WI :D 

well today i fell off the wagon and it passed me straight buy bring with it a GBK chicken burger and chips :blush: i've counted the chips but i cant find a small burger on WW :( so i just ignored it lol have been good the rest of the evening though and did some walking so hopefully worked it off :)


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses :) good luck to those weighing in tomorrow :)

I fell off the wagon today. OH made a malteser cake and I sampled two pieces (aswell as the biscuits I ate :blush:) but I'll be firmly back on it tomorrow! Gonna get up and do my exercise DVD!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i walked around the mall all day, had brown rice with shrimp and lobster sauce for dinner, half the portion of course...and hot and sour soup *half of that as well...now im having fajitas (again) for dinner...no cheese, no wrappers, with the beans and rice...i still have 4 points left but just realized that i didnt add in the cheese i cant remove from the beans so there those go! :rofl: but im still on target for the day! :D i think i may have lost 3 pounds this week, not sure yet as my weight in is sunday...we shall see...but i can tell you this..my size 14 jeans are falling off straight from the dryer today! :yippy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

a gained a 1lb! booo!


----------



## MrsBop

HannahGraceee said:


> a gained a 1lb! booo!

Awww 1lb isn't a lot chick, be off in a couple of days sticking to it :hugs:

I have a couple of questions :blush:

Anyone know pp in cherry lambrini?

Also how do people cope with the morning after munchies :haha: All I wanted this morning was a great big greasy bacon and egg sandwich :rofl: thankfully have no bacon or eggs so I had a ww curry meal for breakfast, still starving though :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks chick :) 

ill check the lambrini now, 

Luckly i don't drink so don't have the urge to have the morning fry up/mcdonald/curry :lol: back in the day i was all over it.. (haha look at me saying back in the day.. im 19 hahhahaha) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

it isnt in esource :(


----------



## fuzzylu

ended up having breakfast at my parents house which added up to a huge 10 points but counted the points so as long as im good for the rest of today should stay within my points.

anyone know how many points in orange squash?

xx


----------



## Vickie

Sorry I'm not sure on the points on those things :( 

:hugs: Hannah

no loss for me this week, but no gain either so I'm fine with that! :rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

MrsBop said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> a gained a 1lb! booo!
> 
> Awww 1lb isn't a lot chick, be off in a couple of days sticking to it :hugs:
> 
> I have a couple of questions :blush:
> 
> Anyone know pp in cherry lambrini?
> 
> Also how do people cope with the morning after munchies :haha: All I wanted this morning was a great big greasy bacon and egg sandwich :rofl: thankfully have no bacon or eggs so I had a ww curry meal for breakfast, still starving though :dohh:Click to expand...

You can have a fried egg sandwich, just use the spray oil and wholegrain bread. Eggs are meant to be really good for you cus they're full of protein, omega fats and other good stuff (there was a yahoo news story about it today:haha:).:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

I always have a high point breakfast (9 points) and a lower point lunch (4-6 points) I usually eat silver dollar pancakes and turkey bacon :munch:


----------



## v2007

fuzzylu said:


> ended up having breakfast at my parents house which added up to a huge 10 points but counted the points so as long as im good for the rest of today should stay within my points.
> 
> anyone know how many points in orange squash?
> 
> xx

Are you on PP or Vintage points?

Dilute orange on Vintage is free. 

V xxx


----------



## Squidge

If it's no added sugar diluted juice it's 0 points on ProPoints


----------



## fuzzylu

pro points, if its free thats good because i havent been counting it lol

What about maltessers managed to acuire a big bag of them (not eaten them yet)

this dieting lark is hard work.

On a plus point got in my pre pregnancy jeans today. next stop the rest of my clothes


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i am so confused! lol. i dont know what half the foods you lot ask about are :rofl: i eat rice cereal and milk for breakfast...a little measley 5 pp breakfast. i like to have a nice size lunch usually around 12pp...then whatever is left for dinner i have it and add lots of fruits and veggies to fill me up. it works...i find that i do better if i dont cheat at all...like i dont use the weekly PP if i can possibly help it...i also find that i loose more if i eat breakfast! i ate breakfast every single day last week and lost 5, so far ive only lost about 2.5 this week (my WI is tomorrow so i dont see it falling anymore...) and i have only eaten breakfast twice!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats on all the losses. 

This week is again not going well for me I seem to have lost all my ww motivation and hit a wall. I am going to try and stick to it for the rest of the week ... I used about half my weekly points last night. I dont know what is going on in my head I just want to eat all the time ... Do i really want to return to the size I was no so I need to kick myself into action!


----------



## Squidge

A 37g bag of maltesers is 5pp


----------



## sjbno1

i've been quite bad this week too :dohh: been having lots of ww snacks :blush: but i guess its better to have those than cadburys :haha:

i went to the pound shop today and bought a jar of the sweet & sour sauce which i bulked out with baby sweetcorn, carrots and brocoli and had it with rice and chicken and was quite yummy! i really need to my belly to shrink :haha:


----------



## MrsBop

HannahGraceee said:


> it isnt in esource :(

I know chick, esource is my bible :rofl: I don't usually drink either so when I do I go OTT :blush: Had my WW curry and went to Nando's for dinner :blush: not as unhealthy as Maccy D's but still not good, Wii Fit says I've not put it so fingers crossed :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Cheat day has been okay :thumbup: I should still have 30 weekly points leftover after tonight which is good! I've gotta stay within points the rest of the week to have a chance of losing :rofl:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i've only had 7 points so far today of my 29??? i dont know how this happened...but i guess i will take it! :D i feel full and happy so there is no reason to keep eating ot make points at this point...


----------



## purpledaisy2

Squidge - did you point that malteser cake you made?

I'm making my OH one today :haha:

Just having scrambled eggs on toast then heading to the gym :coffee:


----------



## Squidge

No, I didnt dare :rofl: it tastes well nice but luckily I managed to stop at 2 pieces and haven't touched any since :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

doh i made a non weight watchers cake today LOL its very yummy but probably super bad! 

yesterday i used all my points up but was so dizzy in the evening - i obviously didnt eat enough :( so had to have a couple of biscuits - not good! only 2 days until weigh in :) not sure how i've done this week - i think i might have stayed the same :wacko: did go to the gym today so hopefully that helped :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I am back on track ... jacket potato for lunch and ham and egg for dinner am well within points and goign for a nice long walk tomorrow and tuesday ... fingers firmly crossed for weigh in Wednesday!

Hope your all ok. x


----------



## ineedaseed

oooh yummmy, cake! am desperate for something sweet :haha:
have used half my weekly points, i wi on tuesday. am dreading it!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

had my WI today! lost 2 pounds this week! :D :D :D only 18 pounds to go!


----------



## ineedaseed

well done mrs m :yipee:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Mrs M :wohoo:

Good to hear your back on track hope&faith :thumbup:

Heres to a well behaved next week for us both :wohoo:


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello girlies 
hope you are all okay?
Can anyone here help me out on this; 

I'm 19 years old, mummy of a nearly 2 year old.
I used to be 8 and a half stone pre pregnancy
Top: Size 10
Bottom: Size 12
Bra: 36 B

Now after having Tyler-Jay post nearly 2 years.
I'm thinking roughly 12 stone
Top: Size 18
Bottom: Size 18/20 ( sometimes 22! :-( )
Bra: 38/40 D

Now i am in a wheelchair so there is no way i can stand on 
the scales i have to be sat on a seated scale that they 
have at hospitals, but i desperatly need to lose this weight!!
Its really causing me health problems as my small bones cant take 
the increase in weight!!
Ive been to hospital doctors, dieticians everything and no
one is interested in helping me.

I wondered if any of you girls could give me a rough estimate of points 
that i should/could be eating daily to begin with..
in the mean time as i have to find somewhere who will weigh me and 
WW wont which i find very descriminitive :shrug:

Abbey :flower:


----------



## sjbno1

yay weldone Mrs M :D :D your doing amazing :) 

Hi Abbie - i'm new to WW but some of the girls will be able to help :) i've found WW quite good so far :) are you able to access any form of exercise? sounds like you've been through the mill x


----------



## Abblebubba

> Hi Abbie - i'm new to WW but some of the girls will be able to help i've found WW quite good so far are you able to access any form of exercise? sounds like you've been through the mill x

All my life i have struggled with weight issues i was born disabled and have always been wheelchair bound
when i was younger i was massive for a child and m ean massiove i was in adults size 16 clothes when i was age 11
As i spent most of my child hood in my wheelchair up the park as a pose to being indoors where i would walk around on my knees 
i didnt get a chance for much exercise as i was limited anyway
When i got my teenage years i realised hoe gross and big i was 
and at school i had no friends and so i started l;osing weight not
eating, going out drinking, house parties, walking friends houses stairs 
and walking across fields drunk half the time but we were all young once
and as i was getting out more i was being much more mobile and the 
weight started dropping off me at 13 i met my first boyfriend and that encouraged me to lose more and more weight to be "attractive" 
By the age of 16 i was out there dating again, flirting ect and i got to my smallest sixe of a 12 bottom 10 top i felt energetic, confident and i liked 
my size 
then i got pregnant at 17 and thats where i gained all my weight by 
the end of it i was huuuuge! 
Doint get me wrong i would NEVER change it for the worl but i just really 
need to lose the weight now as its addecting my current relationship
my OH ends up helping me get dressed as im so big im struggling and its 
doing wonders for our sexlife.. NOT! 
its practically non existant which puts strain on me as i just dont feel 
sexy? :shrug:
Gosh ark at me ive taken over the thread 
sorry i could talk the legs of a chair :rofl: 

Abbey :flower:


----------



## v2007

Welcome Abble. 

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya V :hugs:

Does anyone eat those meals from the supermarket the purple WW ones? :shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh i eat them :) they are yummy


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

you'll starve if you eat the premade meals hon :rofl: dont get me wrong alot of ladies eat them for a quick fix, but they dont give you much bang for your buck/points. you do better to do home cooking and the key to WW is supplimenting your points with veggies and fruits. as far as your PP values go i have no idea as i dont really understand stone weight! but maybe someone else can enter you stats into their account and find out for you, or you could join WW online...thats what i do as i move around too much to join a meeting! :flower: also if you join online you will have access to the points data base to find out what your point values are for what you eat...it really is worth it IMHO.


----------



## HannahGraceee

& well done on the weight losses girls :)


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Mrs. MaBrey! :happydance:

:hi: Welcome Abble! I'm not sure how to work out the new points system :( so no help there. I have found the program really works for me. I lost around 70 pounds without doing much more exercise than I was before I started (only recently have I started incorporating exercising in to my program). I wonder if there's some way to email WW maybe get a higher up and find out if there's no where you can get weighed and if not why not?? Good luck :hugs:

I'm not much help on the meals either, though I think there are a few here who eat them :flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

oh almost forgot, thank you ladies so much for your support :hugs: it makes all the difference to have a group to answer to who are encouraging! :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Thank you for your replies everyone!
ima deffo look into emailing them because 
im very sure it is against the law to descriminate 
just on the fact of disability...ima have to find 
my law books and see if its against the DDA :thumbup:

I have just grabbed a couple of the pre made meals the 
other day 
i grabbed; 
sheperds pie
chilli pasta bake 
chicken curry 

they sems nice so far but they are small :blush: Haha 

Well done girlies im really proud 

Abbey :flower:


----------



## sjbno1

Abbey try and bulk up those meals with loads of veg and if you can get pre cut ready to wat fruit :) so easy to grab and go :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

1.5lb loss this week:happydance:

Really thought I'd gained cus the :witch: arrived and forced me to eat everything in sight. Thankfully the swimming got me through!


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG Im major pissed off! 

ive just realised ive been reading my scales wrong! i though each little dash was an oz when its NOT 

i need digital scales


----------



## v2007

The fucking moron that is my soon to be Ex, asked me if i wanted any dinner, i just said a butty from Tescos. 

He said oh i will get you one of those Subway club salads. 

I said whatever.

The fecking DICK brought it back covered in Cheese and FF Mayo, 

I am fuming, more so cos he is sat here eating his, i cant find the points on the Subway website either :grr:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

HannahGraceee said:


> OMG Im major pissed off!
> 
> ive just realised ive been reading my scales wrong! i though each little dash was an oz when its NOT
> 
> i need digital scales

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod..._3/3|cat_14418477|Kitchen+scales|14418488.htm

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Wannabe Mommy said:


> 1.5lb loss this week:happydance:
> 
> Really thought I'd gained cus the :witch: arrived and forced me to eat everything in sight. Thankfully the swimming got me through!

Well done Wannabe :happydance::happydance:

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

v2007 said:


> The fucking moron that is my soon to be Ex, asked me if i wanted any dinner, i just said a butty from Tescos.
> 
> He said oh i will get you one of those Subway club salads.
> 
> I said whatever.
> 
> The fecking DICK brought it back covered in Cheese and FF Mayo,
> 
> I am fuming, more so cos he is sat here eating his, i cant find the points on the Subway website either :grr:
> 
> V xxx

i just googled it chick, there surprising low 3 normal points ( i think its normal anyway) and all mayo at subway is low fat one, wheather you ask for it or notx


----------



## puddytat

Do you think it is safe enough if i started to go to weight watchers, while i am 18 weeks pregnant?


----------



## HannahGraceee

i dont think your allowed x x


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done on your loss wannabe!


----------



## Tiff

Okay! So signed up for WW Online yesterday. :mrgreen: Hoping it goes as well this time as it did the last. I'm still a bit :wacko: over the changes to the PointsPlus values. 

I can't believe its only 1 point for a Tbsp of sugar! Before it was a point per tsp. Which is awesome as that means I don't have to buy Stevia anymore for my coffee. :wohoo:

Yesterday wasn't great. Was really hung over from the night before, so didn't want to eat right all day, and had a pre-existing lunch date with a friend. Did do my 30 mins on the bike though, did 30 mins this morning too. Hoping to stay on track!

:happydance:


----------



## v2007

Welcome Tiff :wave:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Welcome back Tiff! Hope today is going better :D


----------



## v2007

600 pages WOW. 

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

Today is definitely better! I totally forgot about spaghetti squash, and with the new way they calculate points we can have a nice big plate of 'spaghetti' for 2 points! :happydance: 

Did an hour and a half cleaning of someone else's house (one of the girls I waitress with owns her own cleaning biz on the side) so got to earn a bit more money and it was non stop while I was there. Woohoo!


----------



## Vickie

Glad today is going better :yipee:

It took me a while to adjust to the new plan :lol:

600 pages :shock: funny when I started this group I didn't think there'd ever be anyone joining me :blush: :rofl:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

puddytat said:


> Do you think it is safe enough if i started to go to weight watchers, while i am 18 weeks pregnant?

im pretty sure you can, you just cant lose weight...you have to set your settings that you are pregnant and maintain weight instead, you also have to do 3 servings of dairy instead of 2, and more fruits and veggies. I know you can online, i dont think they will weigh you in at meetings though.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i had an apple, peaches, and yogurt for breakfast...only 2 points! :happydance: i think im going to make the veggie lava polenta for my lunch and dinner today...anyone else made it?? im going to leave out the bellpepper since i dont like it..maybe replace it with some more tomatoes! yum yum yum. i cant wait to try it, i <3 me some polenta and for a 6 point lunch you really cant beat it!


----------



## louisiana

so today was my 1st day of doing the plan.ive never tried ww before so at least i dont have confusion of how it used to be.
found out i needed the calculator to work out my point allowance-i get 32.
only trouble is my tesco delivery hasnt fecking arrived,i was in and seemingly they couldnt deliver it:shrug:.ive phoned twice already and im still waiting on them getting back to me with when i can have my food that ive already paid for!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Wow lots of posts today :)

Well done on your loss wannabe xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Evening beautifuls!
How do we actually calculate points for the day?
i'm having pre made, salmon & brocolli bake with peas
Do you think thats okay? says its 5 and half points!


----------



## ineedaseed

that looks like the old points system hun? think you need to work out the propoints :thumbup:


----------



## Abblebubba

ineedaseed said:


> that looks like the old points system hun? think you need to work out the propoints :thumbup:

Owwww :-(
Im sooooo confuzzled now :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I signed up online so I use the online system to calculate :( Am not sure how to do it on my own


----------



## sjbno1

weldone wannabe :D 

welcome Tiff and louisiana :D 

been ok today :) used all my 29points today and about 4pp :D still got about 25pp left for this week with weigh in tomorrow :D :D


----------



## Abblebubba

Abblebubba said:


> Evening beautifuls!
> How do we actually calculate points for the day?
> i'm having pre made, salmon & brocolli bake with peas
> Do you think thats okay? says its 5 and half points!
> View attachment 177929

:sick::sick::sick::sick:
Okay that was gross and it didnt go down well
i ended up just having pees :-(
now im stuck for what i can have?
the salmon and broccolli didnt do it 

Abbey :flower:


----------



## v2007

I had Baked Spud for my tea with butter, cheese and beans for 6 vintage points way better than those WW MM.

Abble are you on Vintage or PP?

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

I'm having steamed broccoli, chicken and whole wheat hot rolls for dinner.....

not sure what points system you're having or what you have in the house....


----------



## Tiff

I'm doing chicken cesar wraps, but am going to use lettuce instead of the tortillias. :mrgreen:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

just finished making the polenta lava, it is AMAZING! it is meat free so that helps the points values stay down! im enjoying it so so much...and the portion is HUGE! i have never seen so much food, but i measured it out according to the recipe and then too 1/6 of it since it makes 6 servings?:shrug: hopefully im not cheating myself eating too much by accident!


----------



## Vickie

do you have a recipe for the polenta??

everyone's dinner sounds yummy :munch:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

its on the WW website...i will see if i can copy and paste though :flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

5 spray(s) cooking spray, 

Vegetable Mixture 
3 medium sweet red pepper(s), cut into large chunks 
1/2 pound(s) portobello mushroom(s), baby-variety, wiped clean, cut into large chunks 
1 medium zucchini, ends trimmed, cut into large chunks 
1 medium eggplant(s), peeled, ends trimmed, cut into large chunks 
1 1/2 cup(s) frozen pearl onions, or 12 fresh pearl onions 
2 Tbsp olive oil, divided 
1 tsp kosher salt, divided 
2 cup(s) grape tomatoes, halved 
3 clove(s) (large) garlic clove(s), minced 
2 Tbsp basil, fresh, cut into fine ribbons* 
2 Tbsp parsley, fresh, minced 

Polenta 
1 cup(s) vegetable broth 
1 cup(s) whole milk 
1 leaf/leaves bay leaf 
1/2 cup(s) uncooked cornmeal 
3/4 cup(s) grated Parmesan cheese, Pecorino Romano suggested 
3/4 tsp kosher salt 
1 tsp thyme, fresh, for garnish 

Instructions
Preheat oven to 450ºF. Generously coat a large roasting pan with cooking spray.


Place peppers, mushrooms, zucchini, eggplant and onions in prepared pan. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon oil and 3/4 teaspoon salt; gently toss to coat. Roast for about 15 minutes; toss and roast until browned in spots and at desired degree of doneness, about 15 to 25 minutes more.


Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, toss tomatoes with remaining tablespoon oil, garlic, remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt, basil and parsley; set aside and let stand at room temperature for 20 minutes.


When vegetables are finished cooking, remove from oven and add tomato mixture to roasting pan; combine thoroughly and cover to keep warm.


Meanwhile, to make polenta, in a medium saucepan, combine broth, milk and bay leaf; bring to a slow boil over medium-high heat. When liquid has just started to boil, slowly pour in cornmeal, stirring continuously. Reduce heat to low and cook, stirring frequently, until polenta is smooth and well-combined, 5 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat; stir in cheese and remaining 3/4 teaspoon salt until thoroughly combined.


Spoon vegetables over polenta and garnish with thyme. Yields about 1 cup vegetables and 1/2 cup polenta per serving. 
Notes
*To watch a video of this technique, click here.

If you have leftover polenta, store it in the refrigerator until firm. Then slice or cube the polenta and "fry&#8221; it in a pan with cooking spray or toast it in the oven until a light crust forms. Serve with leftover roasted vegetables.



***i replaced the peppers with more tomatoe and used whole tomatoe and whole onion instead of pearls...it was really yummy! this makes 6 servings at 6 points each. (pointsplus not vintage)


----------



## Vickie

sounds good thank you :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

I lost a 1lb :wohoo: Very happy as I had a boozy weekend with a meal out and an indian takeaway

Hope everyone else is okay 

xx


----------



## Tiff

Well done!!! :happydance: 

:munch: Mmm, that polenta sounds good!!!!


----------



## v2007

Well done PD :)

I have had my brekkie and dinner and i have 14.5 Vintage points left or the day. 

No Pancakes for me thou :(

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purple!

today is pancake day isn't it? I had pancakes for breakfast but I generally do have them :rofl:

:wohoo: sneaky WI this morning showed a loss so maybe this week the scales will actually go down!


----------



## v2007

Yep its Shrove Tuesday in the UK :)

v XXX


----------



## MrsBop

Well after debating whether to go to WI or not (I have done sooooooooo bad this past week and didn't want a gain on my book :blush:) I went and I lost 2.5lb :happydance: got my shiny 7 too :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done mrsBop. 

My weigh in tomorrow and I am a bit nervous. Pancakes for dinner for me - but only with banana and a little bit of chocolate sauce! 

Well done on all the losses! 

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x


----------



## v2007

MrsBop, well done :wohoo:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Only Tuesday and we have already lost 19.5lbs.:happydance:

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

Well done MrsBop! :mrgreen: That's fantastic! 

Probably going to make the chicken ranch wraps (realized that we didn't have caesar dressing :blush:) for lunch again, they were delish! Really enjoying fruit being free. I adore watermelon, honeydew and cantelope. Mmm!


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses, Purple & MrsBop!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss MrsBop!

Sounds yummy Tiff! I agree I like fruit being free, right now I eat a lot of apples and oranges, and sometimes grapes if I can find them cheap enough :lol: I can't wait for watermelon to come in season!

good luck with WI tomorrow hope&faith! :)

:wohoo: 5 pounds already is great!


----------



## v2007

I think my vintage pointer is on its arse, screen looks mashed. 

:(

V xxx


----------



## v2007

I had 10 points left for the day so i am having som Somasas and Onion bahjis. 

nom nom. 

V xxx


----------



## Squidge

Oooh yummy, V! Haven't had any of those for a while. 

Weigh in tomorrow, not sure what the result will be. I was bad Thursday/Friday but have been good ever since! Good luck to others weighing in too :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck at wi tomo chick :) x


----------



## v2007

Good Luck Squidge. 

They were on offer in Morrisons for 50p, 6 points for the pack :)

V xxx


----------



## Squidge

v2007 said:


> Good Luck Squidge.
> 
> They were on offer in Morrisons for 50p, 6 points for the pack :)
> 
> V xxx

I'm off to morrisons tomorrow morning so will have a look, thanks! :D


----------



## Vickie

good luck tomorrow Squidge!! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i am having a really really hard time making my points...i know that is not normal...but i havent had very many today...maybe 13 at the most...im supposed to have 29 :shrug: how bad is it for me not to eat them all? what if i still meet my veggie and fruit requirement and my dairy for the day??


----------



## Squidge

I still think you need to eat all your points hun, sorry. That's what my leader said anyway. I mean every now and again wouldn't be so bad but not everyday :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Well I've been to a different meeting this morning, same leader tho and I sts. Bit gutted but heyho, I'll be extra good this week with none of that silly malteser cake!! 

Changed my meetings to morning now so it'll work out better for me. Now I'm of to morrisons to get my fruit and veg :)


----------



## v2007

Well done on STS, its all goods :)

V xxxx


----------



## v2007

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i am having a really really hard time making my points...i know that is not normal...but i havent had very many today...maybe 13 at the most...im supposed to have 29 :shrug: how bad is it for me not to eat them all? what if i still meet my veggie and fruit requirement and my dairy for the day??

You need to eat your points. 

You run the risk of gaining or staying the same if you don't. 

V xxx


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

I haven't tracked at all since my meeting last Wed evening. I had a hectic week, my girls were in a dance show fri and sat nite, so i spent all day getting them ready and just grabbed crap to munch on in between. Then on Sunday I had a christening which has lovely finger food, that I couldnt resist. This weekend, I have a 60th and a 50th part to go too, so its going to be so tough! I cant go to my meeting to night cause my hubby is out and ive nobody to mind the kids. I've started tracking again today but id say it will be a gain next week, but hey ho, im sure everyone falls off the wagon at some stage! As long as I get back on track before the good weather comes in ill be ok! :haha:

Somebody said they were struggling with reaching the points allowance daily. My leader said last week, that if you were eating your 29pp daily and staying the same everyweek, there is no harm in reducing your daily pp to 25 to see a bit more of a loss :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

You definitely have to eat your points. If you don't, you run the risk of your body going into starvation mode, so it'll horde all the fat and stuff from your food and you won't lose. Just think! You can potentially be a bit naughty to even out your points! I had to do that last night, still had 12 points left after dinner, so I had a bowl of the doritos that I've been whining about for the past few days for 7 points and then some cheese popcorn for 6. It really felt nice to eat the things I was craving. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: So are you going to stop whining now :muaha:

Well done on STS Squidge! :)

I agree it's important to eat all of your points, or at least most of them. There are days I'll have a point or two left over but usually I try to come in right on target :)

and for those of you not on my facebook I'm wearing a size eight pair of jeans today :shock: I have NEVER been in a single digits pair of clothing! I went from a tight 18 to a size EIGHT!!


----------



## Squidge

Holy crap Vickie, that's fab!!!! :D


----------



## Tiff

Of course I'm not going to stop whining about it! :angelnot: Not until the bag is gone! :winkwink: 

Well-freaking-done hunny!!! I remember when you started you weren't sure you were going to lose at all, and now look at you! *A size 8!!!* :happydance: :happydance: Amazing work!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Well I thought I'd try :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

OMG Vicky - that is fantastic! and here I am chuffed to be able to do up a pair of 16's! Really dont think I will ever get down to an 8! 

Weigh in for me tonight ... fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## v2007

A size 8, you hot sexy mama :happydance:

WI for me in the morn. 

I think i need to up my exercise, i aint doing enuf. 

V xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Hay girls, didnt manage to get on yesterday! had my weigh in and lost 1&1/2lbs :D very happy bunny - just 1/2lb away from 7lbs :) :) 

Vicky - wow i'd love to be in a size 8 again - cant see that happeneing though :( you should post some pics on here :D 

welldone on all the losses :) and STS :D :D


----------



## hope&faith09

well i am back from weigh in ... and I lost another 3lbs! yay. Very happy with that taking me to 47lbs in total only another 3lbs till I get my 50lb certificate! 

My only problem is I added up the amount left I need to lose to reach goal and its actually 21 now and I thought it was only 17 which has been a bit of a blow but if I can keep losing 10 weeks from now I could possibly be there ... I have 24 weeks until the wedding lets get this weight off!


----------



## Vickie

I'm pretty sure a size 8 here is a size 10 there :lol:

well done on your loss hope&faith


----------



## sjbno1

oh in america - yep that is correct haha i love going to america for that reason alone - over there i'm a size 10 :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I WENT OVER 16 POINTS! ffs!


----------



## Vickie

there are pics from today on the last page of my journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-journals/443024-vickies-diet-journal-49.html

and some before and during pics on the first page of my journal if you want to see where I started :flower:


----------



## Squidge

Wow Vickie, you look great!! :D


----------



## v2007

HannahGraceee said:


> I WENT OVER 16 POINTS! ffs!

Its ok, start all over again tomorrow, 1 bad day is never enuf to mess it up for the week.

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Vickie said:


> there are pics from today on the last page of my journal:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-journals/443024-vickies-diet-journal-49.html
> 
> and some before and during pics on the first page of my journal if you want to see where I started :flower:

You look fabulous chick. 

Well done. 

V xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for weigh in, V!


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck for the rest of weigh ins this week. 

I really cant face the long walk to sing and sign this morning ... I dont know whether to push myself to walk or just allow myself to take the car.

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## Squidge

Push yourself to walk, you'll feel better for it after :) I should walk more often, I just find it easier to jump straight in the car :blush:

Well done on your 3lb loss, hope&faith. Missed your post earlier :haha:


----------



## v2007

I went to WI this morn hoping for a loss of a lb.

I lost 












7lbs:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I an well chuffed. 

I have lost a total of 18lbs to date. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Well done on your loss Hope and Faith :)

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

:shock: WELL DONE!!! :happydance: 

Did you get the lecture of "losing too fast"? The online thing scolds me if I lose more than 2lbs a week. I personally give it the finger :smug: and do a happydance regardless. :winkwink:


----------



## v2007

Tiff no she never, she was happy as i took the group total from 99lb to 106lbs :wacko:

V xxx


----------



## Squidge

Well done V! That's fab!! :D


----------



## WW1

Hi all. Can I join you?

I started online Weight Watchers 2 weeks ago. I've had two weigh ins so far and have lost 2.3kg (5lb). I'm trying pretty hard and find that when I'm home I can stick to it - when we go out it is much harder.

I'm hoping to get some tips from you all and some support as I'm sure my willpower will disappear in the very near future!

:hi:


----------



## v2007

Welcome WW1 :hi:

V xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow Vickie - you look fab!!! You're my inspiration!!


----------



## snowy-willow

do you have to do a lot of exercising to get go weight losses?


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :hugs:

:hi: welcome WW1 and well done on your loss so far!

:yipee: V that is amazing well done!


----------



## Squidge

Welcome WW1! :wave:


----------



## v2007

snowy-willow said:


> do you have to do a lot of exercising to get go weight losses?

I do little or no exercise. 

I might go on the Wii Fit once a week. 

I walk everywhere when i go out but other than that i do not exercise. 

V xx


----------



## snowy-willow

v2007 said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> do you have to do a lot of exercising to get go weight losses?
> 
> I do little or no exercise.
> 
> I might go on the Wii Fit once a week.
> 
> I walk everywhere when i go out but other than that i do not exercise.
> 
> V xxClick to expand...

thanks

what point value do no added sugar fizzy pops have?


----------



## v2007

snowy-willow said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> do you have to do a lot of exercising to get go weight losses?
> 
> I do little or no exercise.
> 
> I might go on the Wii Fit once a week.
> 
> I walk everywhere when i go out but other than that i do not exercise.
> 
> V xxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> what point value do no added sugar fizzy pops have?Click to expand...

I am on vintage points and they are Nil but one of the PP ladies will know if you are on PP. 

V xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

I dont exercise much at all! I do walk about alot but only round the shops and chasisng after my little girl! Well I didnt walk earlier ... we ended up running so late, I thought the class started later than it did and didnt have time to walk! I have been good so far today have got a WW meal for dinner then off to yoga I thought I would give it a try!


----------



## Vickie

I only recently started exercising and that was more to help me tone up than to lose weight :flower:


----------



## Tiff

I've always exercised when doing WW. I joined last year on the 15th of Feb and I rode the stationary bike we have for 30 mins a day. Once the weather got nicer outside (sucks living in the frozen tundra at times :haha:) I stopped going on the bike and started walking and such. Much nicer to be outside!

I have to do it though, if I don't keep at it I will not and I just don't lose weight if I'm not keeping active. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I have started doing exercise and have been swimming 5 times a week for the last 4 weeks, but mainly it's because I have PCOS and have to work extra hard to lose weight, even with the exercise I'm only losing 1/2 lb some weeks.

Been a crappy day at work today :growlmad:11 hour day (should be 8 but soooooo much work) no time for any breaks or lunch so haven't had anything to eat and only 1 drink all day. Just had some instant porridge cus I have to eat something quick so I can digest before going swimming in an hour. I AM STARVING!!! Might have to pick up some chips on the way home tonight!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sounds like a really rough day at work, hope you can relax during your swim

I did a lot of walking in the summer as well :) In November (I think?) I started using workout programs on the Wii and I'm still doing those, four days a week now.....I do think they have helped me tone up a lot! not sure if they've helped with losing weight just yet but it's always good to build lean muscle because it helps burn fat more quickly


----------



## louisiana

i cant believe how big my main meal portions can be!!so last night i made turkey bolognase and tonight made paella both from the ww cookbook and i cant believe how full my plate was:thumbup:,and i cant believe how easy they were to make
would definetly recomend cooking from scratch than using the ww ready meals cause those portions are pathetic:haha:


----------



## Squidge

Firs time round I did WW I lost 3st and didn't do any exercise apart from normal day to day walking, this time I started doing exercise and it's taking ages to come off but twice now i've had sts...makes me wonder why I bother sometimes tbh! :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

Squidge said:


> Firs time round I did WW I lost 3st and didn't do any exercise apart from normal day to day walking, this time I started doing exercise and it's taking ages to come off but twice now i've had sts...makes me wonder why I bother sometimes tbh! :shrug:

muscle weighs more than fat so as you build lean muscle from working out you could still be losing fat but not have it showing on the scales. And as you build more lean muscle your body will become better at burning fat which in the end will help you lose more quickly :lol:


----------



## Squidge

Damn, I was hoping someone would say stop exercising :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Sorry

are you measuring? I find that even when I don't lose my measurements are going down


----------



## fuzzylu

woo lost 2lb. This is good considering how bad i Have been lately.

Must try harder.


----------



## v2007

Well done Fuzzy. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Only Thursday and we have already lost 21.5lbs.:happydance:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

fuzzylu said:


> woo lost 2lb. This is good considering how bad i Have been lately.
> 
> Must try harder.

well done on your loss! :happydance:



v2007 said:


> Only Thursday and we have already lost 21.5lbs.:happydance:
> 
> V xxx

:wohoo: that's amazing!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've decided that as of Sunday I'm gonna do a photo journal of my weight loss. Some people at work have asked today if I'm trying to lose weight because apparently my face looks thinner but I can't see it :shrug:.

Hopefully it will show regular small changes which will keep me motivated:thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG OUR WEIGHT LOSSES THIS WEEK ARE FAB!

im proberly going to hold it back this week.. 

MUST MUST TRY HARDER :lol:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i had smashed califlower today instead of potatoes with my turkey burger (no bun) and OMG it was amazing! will defo be having that more often...i did have bacon and alvacado with it, but i think it was well worth the PP for the alvacado MMMM


----------



## ineedaseed

Wowsers, well done ladies amazing losses in here again! 7lbs is amazing v! 
I didn't go go wi this week as been unwell and a bit bad on the diet front, I need a new card as mine is now full and I didn't want a gain being the first thing written on it!
Vickie-you look amazing! So different in your pictures, an inspiration indeed. 
Hope everyone has good days x x


----------



## Squidge

I'm off to take LO to the park today so hopefully can get a fair few steps done. If no-ones around I may attempt a little run :haha: just pretend I'm playing games with LO really :rofl: :blush: 

Hope everyone has a good day! :D


----------



## Abblebubba

I joined WW properly last night online, but im not sure how long 
i can afford it for its a bit steep for me :blush:.
also im at a bit of a lose end as i cant really start it properly 
because i cant weigh myself, so im guestimating that im about 12st
and im still on the hunt to find some scales i can use :-(
The E-mail to WW got nowhere unrfortunatly no reply. 
The websites a tad confusing, i have no idea what im doing :haha:
but i think im on the pro points? 

Abbey :flower:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Wow, well done on the losses this week ladies :wohoo: 

And V - 7lb's is amazing! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Abblebubba said:


> I joined WW properly last night online, but im not sure how long
> i can afford it for its a bit steep for me :blush:.
> also im at a bit of a lose end as i cant really start it properly
> because i cant weigh myself, so im guestimating that im about 12st
> and im still on the hunt to find some scales i can use :-(
> The E-mail to WW got nowhere unrfortunatly no reply.
> The websites a tad confusing, i have no idea what im doing :haha:
> but i think im on the pro points?
> 
> Abbey :flower:


Congrats for joining!

Would you be able to use the scales at your doctors, hospital or a local disability living centre/ clinic or anything? That would give you a base weight to start with then you could track using your measurements on a weekly basis and your weight more infrequently as and when you could get back to a place with an appropriate set of scales?

You've got Northampton as your location. Looking on Google would these people be able to help?

https://www.northamptonshire.gov.uk...ties/Documents/PDF Documents/Gladstone Rd.pdf


----------



## Vickie

If you just joined than you'll be on PP :)

:hugs: Good luck. After a few months I found that I had a good idea of what to do so didn't necessarily need to be joined up to do it (just prefer it because it is easier for me to have a place to quickly enter my food)


----------



## Squidge

Does anyone know where I can find out the propoints for a Toby carvery? Or can anyone help with the following: :blush: 

I had a yorkhire pudding (not all of it, they're too big :haha:
Mash
3 roast potatoes 
Garden peas
Onions in gravy
Bit of stuffing 
2 slices of Turkey

I had 24pts spare, do you think that'll be enough to cover it? :help:


----------



## Tiff

I can't help, unfortunately... our point system is different here. :hugs:

I just made the weelicious cottage cheese pancakes for Claire, and decided to use the recipe builder to see how many points they were, and they're only 1 point per serving! I subbed in whole wheat flour instead of white flour though, that's about the only substitute I did to make it healthier. Oh wait, I used regular sugar as I didn't have honey or agave. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

^that depends on if she's doing the vintage or PP I think as now we're all on the same plan :lol: (except those doing it the vintage way of course)


----------



## louisiana

Squidge said:


> Does anyone know where I can find out the propoints for a Toby carvery? Or can anyone help with the following: :blush:
> 
> I had a yorkhire pudding (not all of it, they're too big :haha:
> Mash
> 3 roast potatoes
> Garden peas
> Onions in gravy
> Bit of stuffing
> 2 slices of Turkey
> 
> I had 24pts spare, do you think that'll be enough to cover it? :help:

if ur doing pp its roughly 22 points


----------



## Squidge

louisiana said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find out the propoints for a Toby carvery? Or can anyone help with the following: :blush:
> 
> I had a yorkhire pudding (not all of it, they're too big :haha:
> Mash
> 3 roast potatoes
> Garden peas
> Onions in gravy
> Bit of stuffing
> 2 slices of Turkey
> 
> I had 24pts spare, do you think that'll be enough to cover it? :help:
> 
> if ur doing pp its roughly 22 pointsClick to expand...

Thank you!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Gosh the website is so very confusing still
i do not understand how to use the points 
calculator...
it says my propoints daily allowance is 29
does that mean i can only eat to the value of 29
today? :dohh:


----------



## snowy-willow

Well having been thinking about trying ww for a few weeks and having found on quidco I can get £30 cashback for joining and I can join with the 3 month online saving plan for £29.85, I have decided to give it 3 months, see how I like the plan, see if it is for me etc.

My only concerns are having to weigh and measure everything (makes cooking meals a pain) and eating when out - how do I know how much the jacket potato weights and how many grams of beans they have put on?!?!


----------



## snowy-willow

Abblebubba said:


> Gosh the website is so very confusing still
> i do not understand how to use the points
> calculator...
> it says my propoints daily allowance is 29
> does that mean i can only eat to the value of 29
> today? :dohh:

from what I gather you have the daily allowance which for you is 29 points but then you also have a weekly allowance of 49 points which you can use as you wish (from what I have read they have done this to save you having to save up points for eating out, nights out etc.)


----------



## Vickie

when eating out I guesstimate as best I can :) 

And I don't find the measuring at home to be that bad really. The only thing I measure are oils/butters and carbs (potatoes/pastas) etc. :flower:


----------



## Vickie

snowy-willow said:


> Abblebubba said:
> 
> 
> Gosh the website is so very confusing still
> i do not understand how to use the points
> calculator...
> it says my propoints daily allowance is 29
> does that mean i can only eat to the value of 29
> today? :dohh:
> 
> from what I gather you have the daily allowance which for you is 29 points but then you also have a weekly allowance of 49 points which you can use as you wish (from what I have read they have done this to save you having to save up points for eating out, nights out etc.)Click to expand...

yep :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

snowy-willow said:


> Well having been thinking about trying ww for a few weeks and having found on quidco I can get £30 cashback for joining and I can join with the 3 month online saving plan for £29.85, I have decided to give it 3 months, see how I like the plan, see if it is for me etc.
> 
> My only concerns are having to weigh and measure everything (makes cooking meals a pain) and eating when out - how do I know how much the jacket potato weights and how many grams of beans they have put on?!?!

When you sign up online you get access to all the information so will be able to find 95% of the stuff on esource :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Ahh okay
so if i go over by a 1 or so it doesnt matter 
too much?
im just complicating things i think trying 
to make it over complicated... :haha:

Abbey :flower:


----------



## Vickie

if you go over by a point or two it will use some of your weekly points :) but no shouldn't matter to much as long as you still have the weekly points there to use


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

the easiest way to stay on plan is to take about 15 minutes in the mornings to plan you meals before you eat anything...go in the kitchen with you WW page and pull up your weight tracker to add foods and plan what you have on hand for your meals and go ahead and add them all in for the day in your food journal, that way if you were planning one thing but it is too high in points then you can make a change quickly, then if you need to go to the store or W/e you can go ahead and go. i do it weekly right now, because it is easier to plan ahead of time...on sunday i plan all of my meals from monday to sunday the next week and go to the store. i even plan my snacks...then i leave my PP for anything extra i might want...ie girlscout cookies, or if we skip a day and go to dinner one night i just change my plan for that day and use PP. i know most of you have children so this takes up alot of time, but for me this is what works best.


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ im gonna do that this week! :) x thanks x


----------



## ineedaseed

Does anyone know the pp in a cadbury light chocolate trifle? I can't find it! 
Thanks ladies x


----------



## Vickie

I generally know what my breakfast points are but before lunch I try to sit down and point out my lunch and dinner to see where I'm at the for the day and if I need to adjust my meals at all :)


----------



## Vickie

my tracker didn't pull anything up :( do you have the fat/carb/protein/fibre info? could look it up that way


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

snowy-willow said:


> Well having been thinking about trying ww for a few weeks and having found on quidco I can get £30 cashback for joining and I can join with the 3 month online saving plan for £29.85, I have decided to give it 3 months, see how I like the plan, see if it is for me etc.
> 
> My only concerns are having to weigh and measure everything (makes cooking meals a pain) and eating when out - how do I know how much the jacket potato weights and how many grams of beans they have put on?!?!

There's an article somewhere on the website that shows you how to estimate the weight of the food based on how much of your hand it takes up. So when your fist is clenched it's the same size as a medium potato, the palm of your hand is approx 100g of meat and so on. I'll see if I can find it.:thumbup:

Here it is - https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/plan/int/planguide_03.aspx (you might have to login I don't really know)


----------



## ineedaseed

My colleague threw the packaging away! :dohh:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

ineedaseed said:


> My colleague threw the packaging away! :dohh:

3pp

Nutritional info is here - https://www.cadburydesserts.co.uk/ourDesserts/?productId=2


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks so much Hun didn't think of doing that :hugs:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

ineedaseed said:


> Thanks so much Hun didn't think of doing that :hugs:

That's alright I am the Google queen, I google EVERYTHING!


----------



## snowy-willow

Well I have joined.

Find the search thing very limited though when trying to find point value of things - my meal plans will have to be done when in the kitchen and have time to look up values of everything so can use the calculator,

I have started planning my meals for tomorrow:
Breakfast: 2 weetabix (4)
milk - i think its robert wiseman 1% 142ml (1)
fruit - banana, blueberries, etc

lunch: boiled potato 100g (2)
2 dalepak veg fingers (4)
bisto cheese sauce 50g (7) - this one I am confused with. not sure if this is made as directed or just the powder. I put in the nutritional info i found online for this and put in the "Per 50ml serving as per instruction" info and got 1 point but again not sure if this is including the milk used to make it.
leeks (to go with the cheese sauce)
brocolli
farmfood mixed veg 100g (1) had to google for nutritional info so hopefully that is correct.

Tea: yet to work this one out but possibly Mug shot pasta snack Tomato 'n' herb (2), fruit and maybe a muller corner yogurt (4-6 depending on which one) and possibly some mini cheddars (4)

Am I going along the right track? 

I am going to start properly on Monday so using saturday and sunday to get used to things


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hiya ^ :wave:

Sounds good, bar the mug shot these are actually 6/7 points. The website is wrong so they're actually v.high in points for what they are x


----------



## Vickie

Our food is so different than yours I'm not sure :blush:

WI for me tomorrow!


----------



## v2007

Good Luck Vickie :)

V xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i would measure out the cheese sauce in your lunch and only count for what you eat...that seems like a points value for like a whole cup of cheese sauce instead of just a few tablespoons.


----------



## snowy-willow

purpledaisy2 said:


> Hiya ^ :wave:
> 
> Sounds good, bar the mug shot these are actually 6/7 points. The website is wrong so they're actually v.high in points for what they are x

the website is wrong?? well thats poo! what use is it if the info is wrong! No idea what to have tonight now




MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i would measure out the cheese sauce in your lunch and only count for what you eat...that seems like a points value for like a whole cup of cheese sauce instead of just a few tablespoons.

I will be measuring it out when I have it - thinking the 7 points is for 50g of the mix so won't be having that much.


----------



## purpledaisy2

Yes hun. My friend does WW at work and was eating the chicken ones nearly everyday countin them as 1pp. So I bought some and calculated it and it was 7pp! So I queried it with my leader and she said it was wrong

xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck for WI Vickie x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i was so far under my points today again it wasnt even funny...im going to have to start eating more...planning my meals doesnt work while in the move process...it always seems that i cant make them if i am at home all day...i dont have any trouble when i eat out :dohh: (no doubt right??) but i eat a ton of fruits and veggies so i would think im getting enough to eat considering i am not hungry, but im still not making points for the day either since the veggies arent counting for anything....so frustrating! i feel like im the only one having these issues lol. i ate an extra meal today and still only made 15 points....


----------



## Squidge

Do you eat meat? If so, try having some extra or have extra potatoes. That'll soon boost it up. Or even the odd chocolate bar as a treat. 

Good luck Vickie and Hannah :)


----------



## ineedaseed

Good luck for today's weigh in's x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 1.5lbs! So the pound I gained last week plus 0.5lbs! Very pleased as I got my 5% at ww :)


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done Hannah, that's fab :thumbup: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

thanks :)

16lbs gone! :shock: i still think im fat now, what the fuck was like i like 16lbs heavier :lol:

my goals are to lose 3.5lbs this week which will get me my first stone at ww meetings and 4lbs next week so im 14s 13.5lbs! before my mum gets back from hols :) lol x


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohh and if i get my first stone at ww my mums paying for me to have a facial :D x


----------



## WW1

Well done Hannah :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Hannah!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just cooked up a massive batch of Turkey chilli and rice for lunches next week. 5pp a portion (less if I have a small portion with loads of salad). Yummy:happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Well done Hannah! That's great!

I did my WI this morning - down 6lbs! :shock: Granted I think that was water weight and I'm sick and didn't eat much yesterday. We'll see with next week's WI and whatnot. But super happy all the same! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Hannah and Tiff :happydance: :yipee:

2 pounds down for me today :yipee: Total loss 90 pounds!


----------



## snowy-willow

Well today is my first day and so far so good.

For breakfast I had weetabix and a banana and for lunch I have had pancakes with raspberries, and fat free yogurt.

I have 21 points left for my tea tonight :)

Got to plan tomorrow as well now. Really struggling to come up with ideas though.


----------



## snowy-willow

Well done everyone on your losses, hope I do as well as you


----------



## Tiff

Well done Vickie!!!!!! :happydance: That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie & Tiff!


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done tiff and vickie, fab losses :yipee:


----------



## v2007

Saturday losses take the total to 34.5lbs

Ladies well done. 

Hannah, Vickie and Tiff, excellent losses.

V xxx


----------



## louisiana

well done on the losses:happydance:
ive got my 1st weigh in on mon so heres hoping i do well


----------



## Squidge

I just had pitta pizzas for tea and 2 slices of garlic bread. Mega nice and mega full now! Not bad for 15pp :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

how much fluids is everyone drinking? and do you this it makes you lose more?


----------



## Squidge

I currently have around 2ltrs but gonna try and push for 3. It does make a difference though, I think anyway.


----------



## HannahGraceee

im gonna do 2L every day from tomo :)


----------



## ineedaseed

i always drink at least 2ltrs a day and definately think it helps :thumbup:


----------



## Abblebubba

Evening girls 
im on my second day on the pp plan 
and im finding it hard when out to work 
out the pp of things hmpf.
today i had a tuna baguette when out
as i thought this would be a healthier option
to the normal burger and chips i have
when i got home i found it was 14 pp :-(
Today i had; 

BREAKFAST 
#Glass of water [0]
#A pear [0]

LUNCH 
#Tuna Baguette [14]
#Sausage [4] -This was Tylers sausage i 
got him and he didnt eat and i felt rubbish wasting it? 
#Coffee, ground [0]
#semi skiimmed milk [2]

DINNER 
#Weightwatchers shepherds pie [6]
#Mixed Vegetables [0]
#Weightwatchers chocolate eclair [2]

hmm, im not really sure how well im doing :haha:
Well done on the losses everyone :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I don't measure my water in liters but I have at least 4-5 12 ounce glasses a day I think (one with breakfast, one with lunch, one while working out, and two with dinner

had a good cheat day :lol: We had pizza for dinner so I'm sure I put on all the weight I just lost :haha:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

well done on losses ladies! my WI is tomorrow! :D


----------



## Vickie

good luck for the upcoming weigh ins! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

blew my WW in the face today...but i didnt use all of my PP this weeks so it was okay...i used 41 :shock: but i had japanese steak and shrimp with 1/3 of a cup of the rice, and then a mcdonalds mcdouble for dinner tonight.....plus 2 pieces of beef jerky, an apple, 3 bites of power bar (went to an amway presentation) and 3 drinks of a vanilla milkshake :dohh: back on track tomorrow...


----------



## Squidge

If you've not been using all your points I wouldn't worry about it :hugs:

Good luck for weigh in!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

3.5 lb loss and I've hit my 5% goal:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done wannabe :yipee:

I bought the seriously satisfying recipe book last week and have just made a huge shopping list to try them out.

I havn't been planning my food in advance for a while now and think its why I've veered off track abit!

I'm gonna try cook something from scratch every evening next week, we'll see :haha:

Hope everyone else is okay

xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done wannabe! 

I had a sneaky peek on my scales this morning and it's showing I'm up! Grrr! Have been good apart from the Toby carvery I had, even then I pointed it and only had fruit for tea that evening! I won't be impressed if I don't lose weight this week. Although, I know I shouldn't peek at them as weight fluctuates all the time :blush: 

Did 25 minutes on my workout DVD then had a bowl of strawberries & grapes with a yoghurt on top then a glass of milk :) 

Happy pointing everyone!


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ im peak at my scales alll the time! Today im apperntly 15, 5,5lbs, looks like my excrise and only eating daily points is working! :D lol 

well done on all the weight losses :) x


----------



## Squidge

Keep going, Hannah! :D


----------



## Tiff

Well done Wannabe and Hannah! Keep going!

Its as I thought. :( I did a sneaky WI this morning and I'm up 2lbs from my WI yesterday. I figured my WI was a bit off as I was really sick the night before and barely ate. Will see if I can "STS" for next week. Still happy as its 4lbs down from my original weight so I'm on track! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Wannabe! :happydance:

Tiff the same thing happened to me at last week's weigh in! I didn't eat much 2 days prior because I was sick and ended up losing a lot than STS the next week


----------



## louisiana

i was just wondering how many activity pro points people earn during the week.i seem to have earned 16 this week which is not to bad(i dont think).
what do u do with urs?do u use them to eat more or add to ur weight loss?


----------



## purpledaisy2

I normally earn about 30/40, I never use them though. I've never gone over my weeklies so not had to..

xx


----------



## v2007

Well done Wannabe. 

Between us this week we have lost over 2 stones. 

38.5 lbs to be exact.

How bloody good are we??!

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg! That's amazing! I think we should work out the group total to lose as well :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I normally get about 20pp but this week I'm aiming for 40 as I've already got 16 x


----------



## v2007

HannahGraceee said:


> Omg! That's amazing! I think we should work out the *group total to lose as well* :)

I need to lose a whole person :rofl:

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well atvtye rate your going it will be a small child soon ;)


----------



## snowy-willow

am about to do an online shop - are there any staple items you recommend?


----------



## HannahGraceee

No staple but extra light laughing cow cheese triangles are 1 for 0pp 2 for 1pp or 3 for 1pp too!!


----------



## v2007

snowy-willow said:


> am about to do an online shop - are there any staple items you recommend?

I cant help, i am on vintage points, so i dont get as much as you.

V xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

snowy-willow said:


> am about to do an online shop - are there any staple items you recommend?

Any fruit and veg that you like. I would say only buy the stuff you really like, forcing yourself to eat other fruit and veg never works it just goes rotten!

If you like cauliflower that's a good alternative to potato, you can mash it and use it on shepards pie etc and it's less points.

Swap everything you can for wholegrain/wholewheat - pasta, bread, rice, tortilla wraps.

Bottles of water. Much easier to drink lots of it if you always have a bottle to hand then it is if you have to actually walk to the kitchen and get a glass. Once you're in the kitchen the kettle makes you want tea/coffee/hot chocolate instead!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've gone into my weekly points which I really didn't want to do :( I wanted butter on my sweetcorn


----------



## Squidge

But you only got weighed yesterday so you'll still have a fair few left won't you?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

is there a way to enter someone elses stats into WW online to see how many points they get? im trying to enter my husbands info but cant seem to figure it out, or does someone have the actual calculator they could enter his stats for me??? please and thank you! 

PS. lost 4 pounds this week! :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yeh I've got 47 left but I was trying to eat 0 of them to see if I lose more :)

Well done on the loses :)


----------



## Squidge

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> is there a way to enter someone elses stats into WW online to see how many points they get? im trying to enter my husbands info but cant seem to figure it out, or does someone have the actual calculator they could enter his stats for me??? please and thank you!
> 
> PS. lost 4 pounds this week! :D

Well done on the 4lb!! :D

Try this link - https://www.wijvallenaf.nl/Weight-Watchers/Daily-Propoints-Target-Calculator.php = hope it works! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

it worked! thank you! :D he sucks BTW, he gets 42 PP a day! :shock: plus he runs around 20 miles a week...i cant even imagine the activity points he will get!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Sorry I havent been on I have eaten out so much since weigh in and feel super guilty! I have pointed everything up and normally I use half of my weekly pro points ish but this week I have used almost all of them! Cant see how I am going to lose this week but fingers crossed for a sts! 

Well done on all the losses. 

x


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

not had a chance to read on here as been out for the last fews day! had a bad blowout yesterday at a chinese restaurant!! OOPS!! :blush: back on the wagon today though and have used 30pp so not bad but not brilliant! 

anyways weldone on all the weigh-ins i've probably missed loads :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done on the losses :)

Hannah - I've done the same, I had to pinch 3 weeklies for my tea tonight and i've tried my hardest all week not to use any of them lol

xx


----------



## v2007

Just fallen off the wagon, worth it thou lol.

V xxx


----------



## fuzzylu

Well done on all the weight loss ladies.

Managed to still have 8 points left today, don't really have anything else to eat in the house.
Made some no point red pepper and butternut squash soup. Not eaten it as it's for tomorow, had a little taste and it's yummy.

Was thinking of taking up running again, has anyone done the couch to 5k? There is an iPhone app for it, might give it a try.

Xx


----------



## Squidge

I downloaded it but haven't tried it, I daren't run outside :blush: and just sold my treadmill as it wouldn't work! My mates done it though and he's done really well with it :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss MrsMabrey! :yipee:


----------



## ineedaseed

well done on the losses! i like the look of the couch to 5k app too!


----------



## louisiana

ive lost 2.5lbs yippee :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yay :) well done for your lose!!!


----------



## snowy-willow

really struggling to come up with meal ideas. I am trying to do a meal plan for this week but am drawing a blank.

I don't eat a lot of meat (basically just chicken breast, ham, sausages and mince) but am allergic to quorn so can't use that as a low point alternative. i don't like spicy foods either. any suggestions for breakfast, lunch and tea?


----------



## louisiana

snowy-willow said:


> really struggling to come up with meal ideas. I am trying to do a meal plan for this week but am drawing a blank.
> 
> I don't eat a lot of meat (basically just chicken breast, ham, sausages and mince) but am allergic to quorn so can't use that as a low point alternative. i don't like spicy foods either. any suggestions for breakfast, lunch and tea?


hi are u doing ww on ur own or did u join online?if ur doing it on ur own it might be worth going along to 1 meeting with the free joining fee coupon and get the starter pack,and i would get one of the cookbooks and the basic food point guide.then u dont have to go back but uve got all the stuff.cause its quite complicated to do on ur own due to the way points are worked out


----------



## snowy-willow

I have joined online. Trying to use the point tracker but am finding it very limited esp. when it comes to farmfoods stuff as none of it is on there and we don't have the packaging as its all been split up and put into bags to save room in the freezer! I am really struggling with not having too many potatoes and too much pasta as this is what my main meals mostly consisted of. My OH is a bread baker so we get free bread so think I will struggle limiting myself on that as I used to usually have a sandwich for tea (we have our main meal at midday due to OH having to go to bed early for work)


----------



## Squidge

I have turkey mince which is lower in points and I either chuck onion, courgette and a tin of tomatoes and have it with a spag Bol, or I put peas, onion, carrots in it and have shepherds pie or I make a lasagne. That's 3 food meals just with mince. 

Hope that helps :) 

Well done on the 2.5lb loss louisiana!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done on the losses :)

So far today I've had:

Brekky - Porridge & 2 slices of toast 10pp

Dinner - WW chicken and bacon sandwich 7pp

:) x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

snowy-willow said:


> really struggling to come up with meal ideas. I am trying to do a meal plan for this week but am drawing a blank.
> 
> I don't eat a lot of meat (basically just chicken breast, ham, sausages and mince) but am allergic to quorn so can't use that as a low point alternative. i don't like spicy foods either. any suggestions for breakfast, lunch and tea?

Breakfast - Porridge, fake fry up (wafer thin ham fried, mushrooms, tomatoes, toast (wholemeal) scrambled/fried egg - use spray oil) yoghurt, fruit

Lunch - Soup (you can made a zero point vege soup using the WW recipes online), chicken and salad wrap, Make up a chilli (use mild chilli powder then you get taste not spice) using turkey mince and you can do chilli and rice burritos.

Tea - Grilled chicken and vege's, Stirfry, bolognese, sweet and sour (make your own sauce)chicken with noodles.

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss louisiana :yipee:

My breakfasts are almost always silver dollar pancakes with turkey bacon, though sometimes I'll have a whole wheat bagel with a pat of butter and some fruit

lunch is generally a sandwich, made with WW bread, 1 ounce of deli meat, 1 slice of fat free cheese & fruit

dinners ideas: stir fry, spaghetti (I use whole wheat spaghetti and eat 1 cup of it), grilled chicken with potatoes & veg, fajitas, tacos, turkey burgers with oven fries


----------



## v2007

Well done on your loss Louisiana :yipee:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

I havent even eaten yet today, i am a bit stressed. 

Katie is driving me potty :wacko:

V xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

:( I sts on Thursday & only lost 0.5lbs last week. Trying to make myself feel better by saying that I've lost 6lbs over 3 weeks but still feeling a bit disappointed in myself.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

twinkle1975 said:


> :( I sts on Thursday & only lost 0.5lbs last week. Trying to make myself feel better by saying that I've lost 6lbs over 3 weeks but still feeling a bit disappointed in myself.

I had a dip on weeks 2 and 3 as well. I think it's your body trying to decide what to do. If you stick to your points and add in a bit of exercise you'll start seeing bigger losses in the next couple of weeks.

Keep faith!:flower:


----------



## snowy-willow

thanks for your suggestions - have been adding things to the shopping list.

What do you do if you say have frozen mixed veg but they contain peas and sweetcorn as the nutritional info will also have the amount for the other veg. Do you just point the whole thing or what?


----------



## Vickie

v2007 said:


> I havent even eaten yet today, i am a bit stressed.
> 
> Katie is driving me potty :wacko:
> 
> V xxx

:hugs:



twinkle1975 said:


> :( I sts on Thursday & only lost 0.5lbs last week. Trying to make myself feel better by saying that I've lost 6lbs over 3 weeks but still feeling a bit disappointed in myself.

:hugs:



Wannabe Mommy said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> :( I sts on Thursday & only lost 0.5lbs last week. Trying to make myself feel better by saying that I've lost 6lbs over 3 weeks but still feeling a bit disappointed in myself.
> 
> I had a dip on weeks 2 and 3 as well. I think it's your body trying to decide what to do. If you stick to your points and add in a bit of exercise you'll start seeing bigger losses in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Keep faith!:flower:Click to expand...

I agree :)



snowy-willow said:


> thanks for your suggestions - have been adding things to the shopping list.
> 
> What do you do if you say have frozen mixed veg but they contain peas and sweetcorn as the nutritional info will also have the amount for the other veg. Do you just point the whole thing or what?

hmm good question. I doubt there'd be that much sweetcorn and peas per serving so I probably wouldn't bother pointing it :shrug:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

corn is a zero pointer as long as it doesnt have sauce, i would just count the serving as 1 point to be safe.


----------



## snowy-willow

can someone help me? I thought I read it somewhere but can't find it but how many points in the extra light laughing cow? I can't find them on the website


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

snowy-willow said:


> can someone help me? I thought I read it somewhere but can't find it but how many points in the extra light laughing cow? I can't find them on the website

Someone posted it 1 or 2 days ago in this thread. I THINK it was:

1=0pp, 2=1pp, 3=1pp

Because its propoints now some of the things that used to be 1/2 a point work out weird now that 1/2 points no longer exist.


----------



## snowy-willow

Wannabe Mommy said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> can someone help me? I thought I read it somewhere but can't find it but how many points in the extra light laughing cow? I can't find them on the website
> 
> Someone posted it 1 or 2 days ago in this thread. I THINK it was:
> 
> 1=0pp, 2=1pp, 3=1pp
> 
> Because its propoints now some of the things that used to be 1/2 a point work out weird now that 1/2 points no longer exist.Click to expand...

Thank you so much - found two in the fridge so can have them on a bagel for tea :):happydance:


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've worked really hard this week at the gym and only used 3 weeklies, just weighed myself and its showing a 2lb gain :cry:

WI is tomorrow lunch time, will be hacked off if I have gained!

Fedup.com


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i had a gigi's key lime cupcake today :dohh: if that didnt shoot my day in the head i dont know what will! :dohh: oh well tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: to those who need them! I'm have a total "eat my feelings" day today. :neutral: Not good!


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for weigh in, Purple :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck for wi :) weighed myself this morning I'm 2.5lbs down from Saturday ;) x


----------



## Squidge

Keep going, that's great! :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

I stayed the same, glad its not a gain but just miffed as I don't know what it happened.

I earnt 58 excercise points and had 46 weeklies left!! Meh

New week and all that !! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Maybe cos you earnt loads you didn't eat enough for your body? x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Not sure hun, I skipped breakfast all last week and just snacked on crappy bits so maybe thats why :shrug:

I'll get over it :haha: Least it wasn't a gain!

You're doing really well Hannah - whats your secret? Lol xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Purple glad you didn't have a gain! I'd reintroduce a good breakfast and see where that gets you for next week

:hugs: Tiff


----------



## HannahGraceee

purpledaisy2 said:


> Not sure hun, I skipped breakfast all last week and just snacked on crappy bits so maybe thats why :shrug:
> 
> I'll get over it :haha: Least it wasn't a gain!
> 
> You're doing really well Hannah - whats your secret? Lol xx

Fuck knows!! Just eat when I'm hungry not when I'm bored lol


----------



## Squidge

Well done on sts, Purple! 

I always gain if I don't have breakfast, no idea why :shrug:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Thanks for re-assuring me ladies, its back to porridge every morning and 2 litres of water a day I think :haha:

I'm going straight to gym after work to work off my frustrations lol x


----------



## Tiff

I find that if I don't eat a good breakfast I'll overeat for the rest of the day. :hugs: I know what you mean though, on one hand its great that you didn't gain but its devastating to sts when you really feel that you are going to lose! :hugs:

I'm gonna have to do some extra exercising today to make up for last night. I didn't go crazy but I definitely ate more than I should have. :(


----------



## Vickie

:witch: is here and I really don't want to exercise today :roll: I will though because I know I need to

I seem to have lost what I gained on the weekend :yipee: I didn't expect it already :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies 

I am on a real downer - weigh in is tomorrow although not sure if I will make it to my meeting and I am feeling very down in the dumps and like I cant continue on the plan. I know its just a phase and I need to just pick myself up and carry on but I am desperate for a take away and I just cant seem to get focussed on losing. Right decision time do I have a take away or do I just have pasta or egg or something ... I am so desperate for that takeaway.


----------



## Squidge

Stick with it, go to weigh in tomorrow then have your takeaway. That way, you won't be bloated and full at weigh in tomoz from the food but you'll still get to have one? Good luck for weigh in :) 

Weigh in for me tomorrow too, not sure how I've done but the scales will tell me in the morning!


----------



## Vickie

I'd do as Squidge suggested :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Thats what I normally do - just looked in the cupboards and we have nothing in so OH has popped to the shops so I am just going to wait and see what he comes back with. 

If it goes wrong then I will put a line under it and get back on track. x


----------



## WW1

Well ladies, I lost another 2lb so that is half a stone :happydance:

i agree with Squidge about the takeaway thing!


----------



## Squidge

Hope he brings you something decent back...

Well done WW1!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss WW1 :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: I got like that too at times, what Squidge suggested is a great compromise. :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I agree with squidge :) take away tomo, the week before last I think I needed a shut week to make me want to work harder as 1lb gain wasn't worth it x


----------



## Abblebubba

Evening girls!
im feeling like im going to fit in well
with this plan i just wish i could weigh 
myself!!! :growlmad:
i am trying to keep on track with my 
points and i have done so far, i think 
i have been over by 2 points ONE day
but that was the day i went swimming
for two hours? so surely i deserved that

I know i cant weigh myself but i brought 
a pair of size 20 jeans 3 weeks ago and 
they were tight to do up both buttons 
but not they fit with both buttons and
my hand in the waste band... good sign?
:haha:

Abbey :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Your doing so well abbey!!


----------



## Abblebubba

HannahGraceee said:


> Your doing so well abbey!!

Thanks hun, i'm so glad you think so
im not getting any support at home 
my OH tries but then he wants a Dominos
and my family dont eat healthy at home 
at all so i feel a bit down when im sat eating 
a pack of grapes and my sister goes 
"What are you doing?! that wont work" then 
im like ow :-(

So glad i can come here for support 
im enjoying the healthier way im feeling &
on the real UP SIDE i am now on 15 days 
NO SMOKING!!! no patches, pills just plain
stopped 

Abbey :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Marcs the same, chippy and dominos hes always said I won't stick to it, but 16lbs done I'm doing it :) 

Well done on the quiting I need too!! :)


----------



## Vickie

sounds like it's working to me. Can you measure yourself? If you can't weigh at least that will show you where you are losing :flower:

It has to be hard not to have support at home :( I'm very very lucky in that my husband was completely on board with making the changes and my daughter is young enough that she couldn't really argue with us :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Avas already arguing about food, a 20 min screaming session cos I wouldn't make her baby a plate of dinner too, pretend food wasn't goof enough lol


----------



## Abblebubba

> Marcs the same, chippy and dominos hes always said I won't stick to it, but 16lbs done I'm doing it
> 
> Well done on the quiting I need too!!

Well done hun that is fab!! 
I had been smoking since the age of
eleven and i just got to the point 
where i was fed up of smelling it on
me and Tyler-Jay is getting to the age 
where he will notice and i just had to 
stop 
you sound like you have great will power
hun you deffo can do anything you set 
your mind too.


> sounds like it's working to me. Can you measure yourself? If you can't weigh at least that will show you where you are losing
> 
> It has to be hard not to have support at home I'm very very lucky in that my husband was completely on board with making the changes and my daughter is young enough that she couldn't really argue with us

Yeah im definatly going to do the starting 
photo and the measurments 
do i just measure stomach, chest and bum?

Abbey :flower:


----------



## Vickie

You can also measure your arms and thighs if you want :)


----------



## Vickie

HannahGraceee said:


> Avas already arguing about food, a 20 min screaming session cos I wouldn't make her baby a plate of dinner too, pretend food wasn't goof enough lol

:haha:

Oh Hannah argues now about eating stuff but I'm a mean mommy and don't give her other food if she doesn't eat what I made :rofl:


----------



## Abblebubba

Tyler-Jay has point blank refused 
any foods that arent Quavers or chips 
ans sausages!!!
i have no idea what to do if i make him
veg and roastie tatoes ect he just throws 
it on the flooor :-(
he will go days without if i tried to give 
him something different hmpf!! :dohh:

Abbey :flower:


----------



## Squidge

Lost 1.5lb this week taking my total to 9.5lb! :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Squidge :yipee: !


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

yay great job squidge! :D i cant believe i didnt go over yesterday. had subway for lunch...and yes i ate white bread! i was ashamed of it but its what i wanted...still managed to have 4 points left over last night :shrug: ive been sick, so havent felt up to eating the last 2 days...just drinking theraflu and resting... :(


----------



## Tiff

Well done Squidge! 

Did a sneaky WI this morning, down 1lb from my adjusted weigh in on Sunday morning. :dance: Now to just get rid of the other pound so I can STS this week! :haha:


----------



## Squidge

I've just had a subway sandwich as a treat, was yummy! All pointed tho :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Squidge! :happydance:

good job getting rid of the "extra" pound tiff and good luck getting rid of the other one! :)


----------



## fuzzylu

not a good day today. big chocolate binge. been good the rest of the week though so hope it hasent done 2 much damage.
xx


----------



## fuzzylu

..............


----------



## HannahGraceee

Zumba tonight :) & an hours walk ;)


----------



## Squidge

I thought there was some posts on here with recommended recipes? :shrug: I can't see any so maybe i'm wrong? :haha:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

well i think ive truely fallen off the wagon today...i just ate a massive red velvet cupcake with cream cheese icing so think that i couldnt finish it :dohh: God help me!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've managed through will power, suppressed rage and threat of violence to not eat my body weight in food today. Idiots at work very nearly pushed me over the edge and towards the vending machine but I got my friend to promise she'd smack me round the head if I bought junk food and she was as pissed off as me today so I figured it was best not to test if she'd keep her word:haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sounds like lots of you need them

today has been fine for me :) I walked around the mall for a couple of hours so earned some activity points :thumbup:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i still only used 30 points today...so only 1 PP...


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've earnt 40 exercise points :shock: 

I've weighted and I'm 3 and a half down!! Hopefully I'll stay like thSt for WI :)

And I bought some pjs today on Christmas I got them in a size 20-22 I bought these in a 16-18 and they fit :D x


----------



## Tiff

I did another WI but I'm the same as yesterday. I'm hoping it shifts for this weigh in! Mainly because I barely used any of the extra flex points last week and I didn't use any this week so far, AND have been exercising. :neutral:

I keep reminding myself that weeks 2 and 3 are weird and sometimes you don't lose, but its way too easy to slip and fall into that "Argh, it isn't going to work!" mentality. :(


----------



## Vickie

Well done Hannah! :)

Tiff remember you were sick last week and lost more than you probably would have otherwise so your body will probably make up for that this week 

Sneaky WI this morning showed .5 pounds lost bringing me under 160 :shock:


----------



## snowy-willow

I am really struggling. I am finding the whole thing a big faff with having to weigh and measure everything. I used to bulk make things but to do that I have to weigh the pot before i start, weigh everything i put in to work out the points, weigh the pot at the end to work out how much there is of the meal, decide on a portion size and then weigh every portion out.

Since starting I have found myself eating more convience foods as when I need a quick meal it is easier using things that I can quickly check the points of.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

just did a mid week sneak WI, and i am exactly the same right now :( i've got to get back on the wagon, im thinking of chunking this week since i am going to be eating out tomorrow all day, satuday most of the day, and sunday most of the day because of the move :( it makes me really sad to have done so well and to be stagnant this week with adding in exercise too...im blaming "muscle weighs more than weight" and thinking maybe i lost inches that im not seeing because i havent been measuring.


----------



## v2007

I stayed the same, not too bad considering i have had a terrible week :|(

V xxx


----------



## v2007

So far this week you have lost 6lb :)

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Its so hard to stay on track, isn't it? I know if I don't lose or if I STS I get really discouraged. Snowy, are there WW recipes that you can follow that have the points worked out for you already? Rather than having to do all that weighing? That's crazy, and would really discourage me as well.

I was the same last year MrsM. Family dinners and Easter stressed me right out because they didn't follow WW and I didn't want to gain (cuz of how much it upset me). If you make good choices with eating out and upping your exercise you could do well on your WI! :hugs:

I know its hard to STS V. :hugs: At least it isn't a gain. :hugs:


----------



## snowy-willow

Tiff said:


> :hugs: Its so hard to stay on track, isn't it? I know if I don't lose or if I STS I get really discouraged. Snowy, are there WW recipes that you can follow that have the points worked out for you already? Rather than having to do all that weighing? That's crazy, and would really discourage me as well.

I am struggling to find any I really like the look of, also the way its all set out is really odd and makes it hard to find anything unless you know what you want. Most of the recipes I have looked at contain a lot of things I don't like so with all the tweaking I would have to re calculate the point values so back to square one. 

With all the weighing and measuring, having to check everything online due to the rounding up and down of points etc I just am struggling to have time to make anything from scratch. I have to have my laptop on first thing in the morning until last thing at night so I can check points on things even when I have had them before because I have already been caught out by having more of something and the points then not being as expected.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Once you make the recipe once you should be able to save it which will save you time in the future. That would be hard though

well done on STS V :hugs:

You can do this Mrs.Mabrey!


----------



## louisiana

i was just wondering what exercise and how often ur doing it to get a large no of activity pp.
i like pilates and yoga but because they have low activity points i need to add other forms of exercise in as well.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

im doing a body buster DVD. 10 minute workouts, 5 different ones, i do the cardio one everyday and 1 of the others, then swap out a brisk walk for the cardio on pretty days. the video is worth about 3-4PP for the cardio, and 2 PP for the body slimming sessions. i can tell a difference in my abs already though...:shock: they are rock hard, UNDER my layer of fat of course :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I do a couple of programs on the Wii (My fitness coach and EA Active 2). I do lower body, upper body, core and cardio (each on a separate day). Depending on how hard I have to work I either enter it as high impact aerobics or low impact aerobics. I earn around 25-30 points a week just from that. I also earn points from walking


----------



## Abblebubba

Argh crap!!! 
I relapsed last night
i done three hours of swimming 
had 11 points left of my pp for the day
& then i went and ate a big chocolate bar :cry:
i felt really disapointed in myself. hmpf


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm stil 15. 3.5!! Fingers crossed I'll be the same on sat and I'll get my little stone :D


----------



## Vickie

three hours of swimming probably offset the chocolate bar I'd imagine :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ aggred :)

Vickie do you know how much points mashmellow fluff is?


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've been good all day, aye well and been to the gym for an hour. Then i've just sat and scoffed a pack of biscuits - 17pp!!!! Wtf why I do silly things like these!!


----------



## Tiff

I ride the bike for 30 mins each day, at a fast pace. I'm normally dying by the end of it :rofl: Which earns me about 6 points or so. If I am lazy and go at moderate pace then I only get 3 points. Then I'll earn other AP by walking. I don't really AP when I do my toning exercises, mainly cuz I can only do them for 10 mins or so before I get fed up.

I hate hate hate hate hate toning. :sulk:


----------



## Squidge

Oops! Luckily though, you earn shit loads of bonus points to cover it :haha: Unlike me that only earns between 8-15 a week :blush: 

Naymind, tomorrow's a new day :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Tiff you might know, how many points in mashmellow fluff?


----------



## fuzzylu

lossed 2lb this week:happydance:. not bad considering my chocolate binge yesterday.
MUST TRY HARDER

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) woop 2lbs is ace :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss fuzzylu! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Vickiieee!! Do you know how many points marshmallow fluff is???


----------



## Vickie

nothing pulled up for fluff, there's a marshmallow creme?


----------



## Tiff

Well done on your loss fuzzylu!

Hannah I looked up Marshmallow fluff online and did the nutritional info on my calculator... came up to 1 point for 2 tbsp's of the stuff. Mmmm :munch: Not sure if that helps as I think your points are different?

Sorry! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

that's what it says for the creme as well :flower:


----------



## Tiff

That totally reminds me, a friend used to make the most wicked fruit dip using cream cheese and marshmallow fluff. Wonder if I could sub out ff cream cheese and see if that's comparable?


----------



## Vickie

I'd give it a try :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Wannabe Mommy said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> :( I sts on Thursday & only lost 0.5lbs last week. Trying to make myself feel better by saying that I've lost 6lbs over 3 weeks but still feeling a bit disappointed in myself.
> 
> I had a dip on weeks 2 and 3 as well. I think it's your body trying to decide what to do. If you stick to your points and add in a bit of exercise you'll start seeing bigger losses in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Keep faith!:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement but I've been on WW since October!! I didn't bother going tonight as I got weighed at home & I've sts again - couldn't be bothered dragging all the way there to be told that! I think I'm going to have to give in & go to the doctor for some Orlistat - I've got to have lost 22lbs by August for when I go back to the Fertility Specialist - I thought I was doing ok with WW & exercise but looks like I ground to a bit of a halt!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) that's what it says on mind too, sonkust double checking :) weighed myself today and I'm 2lbs up from yesterday! Ahhh


----------



## purpledaisy2

Morning ladies,

How are we all? Im feeling much better today :)

So far I've had porridge & 2 slices of toast for 9pp.

Its such a lovely sunny day outside, gonna take LO to the park when I finish work 

xx


----------



## Squidge

Doing good over here :) got up at 7.30am to do my workout DVD before LO got up so earnt 5 points as it was uber high intensity! I was, and still am, knackered :haha:


----------



## purpledaisy2

What DVD do you have Squidge? I've been thinking about getting one but not sure which ones are any good.. xx


----------



## louisiana

its a gorg day here as well so after brodie has had his next feed hes getting strapped into the baby sling and we are off for a walk,then ill try and fit in an exercise dvd(zumba or pilates i havent decided yet) when he has his afternoon nap.

well done squidge for getting up before ur lo-thats commitment:haha: what dvd do u do

ive got family up tonight so we r heading to pizza hut-my weekly points will be getting used tonight


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - huge well done on all the losses.

I sts this week so I am avoiding eating out this week and trying for a 2lb loss desperate to get to 50lbs now.


----------



## Squidge

It was the biggest loser DVD, was only £5 from play.com :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on getting up early Squidge for your workout that's dedication!

it's gorgeous here as well, Hannah's got a friend coming over and we're going to head to the playground with the girls when they get here.

I need to fit my workout in this morning (wish me luck Hannah's never overly happy when I workout when she's awake :haha:) because we have a lot of errands to run this weekend


----------



## louisiana

well i went for 40min walk-would have been longer but started to get really windy and cold,then did 25min of pilates cardio so 4 activity pp earned so far:thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

workout done :wohoo: 25 minutes cardio on EA2


----------



## Squidge

Is 2 extra light laughing cow triangles 1pp? Is that right?


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ yes! 3 is 1 pp too :D


----------



## Squidge

Thanks Hannah! Had 2 on 2 slices of toast... Was yummy! :D


----------



## louisiana

so im heading to my 1st body pump class in a couple of hrs-wish me luck!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lost 2lbs!! :) not the 3.5 I was hoping for but still happy! :D


----------



## WW1

Well done, Hannah. You're doing fantastically!! :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny!! :) I've lost 18 pounds :shock:


----------



## Vickie

good luck louisiana! :)

Well done Hannah :yipee:

1.5 off for me this week :wohoo:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Hannah & Vickie :)


----------



## Tiff

Well done with the losses ladies!!!! 

I did a WI (it isn't official until tomorrow) and it shows that I'm technically 1lb up from last week, but down 1lb from the weight I figured I was. I doubt much will change by tomorrow but I'm happy that I'm "down" from what I figured my actual loss was.

Did that make any sense at all? :haha:


----------



## Vickie

barely :lol:


----------



## sjbno1

well done on all the losses girls :D i put on a lb on tuesday so been trying to be good but this week has been crazy so doubt i've lost but i'd be happy staying the same i think :D


----------



## Squidge

I have to go to taybarns tomorrow for family outing, how the hell will I cope? I'm going to have cornflakes for breakfast and toast with laughing cow for dinner - 8pp so will leave me 21pp aswell as the 40 weeklies I've got spare... 

I can bypass the desserts, that's not a problem. It's those small mini battered fish portions that are to die for :haha:


----------



## WW1

Squidge said:


> I have to go to taybarns tomorrow for family outing, how the hell will I cope? I'm going to have cornflakes for breakfast and toast with laughing cow for dinner - 8pp so will leave me 21pp aswell as the 40 weeklies I've got spare...
> 
> I can bypass the desserts, that's not a problem. It's those small mini battered fish portions that are to die for :haha:

With 61 points available I'm sure you can have a mini fish portion or two :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've just weighed myself and i'm still the same as Tuesday :(

Seem to have hit a brick wall despite me trying really hard!!

Well done on the losses Hannah & Vickie xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done for the weight loses :) x


----------



## ineedaseed

Well done on all the losses ladies :yipee:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

2lb loss this week. That's 16 total so far:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done thats brill wannabe ( sorry I don't know your name :lol:) x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Well done on the losses. I think I have been good so far this week ... supposed to be going out for a meal tonight but I am going to avoid pudding and I have already worked out what I am going to have and the points, its just sticking to it! I am also going to take my little girl to the park and then to indoor play with friends later so planning on earning some activity points first. 

Lets get this weight off ladies!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss wannabe :yipee:

:hugs: purple


----------



## Squidge

I'm the same purple, disheartening isn't it :hugs:

Well done wannabe!


----------



## Tiff

Managed to STS! :happydance: So still current weight loss is 6lbs! Super happy, but I attribute it to the fact that I walked for 8 hours straight last night. :haha:


----------



## louisiana

an 8hr walk tiff??? well done on STS.
im so sore after body pump yest so there was no way i could make it to my yoga class this morning so took my little man for a swim instead,then did 30min pilates this evening.


----------



## HannahGraceee

30pp takeaway for me tonight! Naughty Hannah lol


----------



## Tiff

louisiana said:


> an 8hr walk tiff??? well done on STS.
> im so sore after body pump yest so there was no way i could make it to my yoga class this morning so took my little man for a swim instead,then did 30min pilates this evening.

Yeah, its nuts! I only work once a week as a waitress here and there and I did the UFC fight last night. So I basically walked around the salon for 8.5 hours, and I only sat for about 15 mins total during that whole time.

My legs and feet are KILLING me today though.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tell me to go away if you want but..... I'm back!! For the about 15th time!!! 

I'm back to my original weight that i started WW at over a year ago.... so the 20 odd lbs i lost is now back on :( :( 

Starting again tommorrow... i promise!!!!!


----------



## Abblebubba

welcome panda_alley :hiya:


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back, Panda! :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Ally!

:yipee: that's awesome Tiff

so proud of myself :smug: We bought some ice cream cupcakes for my cheat day next week and instead of eating those (like I want to right now :haha:) I'm munching on some popcorn and had Stan put them downstairs in the freezer to avoid temptation


----------



## tinkerz23

I am new to WW. I am not attending meetings, but am giving it a go on my own. I lost 106 lbs several years ago going from 250 to 144. I stayed at 144 for 5 years until getting pregnant with LO. I have lost 12 lbs so far and have 25 more to go to reach my prepregnancy weight. It sure was easier the first time!


----------



## louisiana

tinkerz23 said:


> I am new to WW. I am not attending meetings, but am giving it a go on my own. I lost 106 lbs several years ago going from 250 to 144. I stayed at 144 for 5 years until getting pregnant with LO. I have lost 12 lbs so far and have 25 more to go to reach my prepregnancy weight. It sure was easier the first time!

hiya im not going to meetings either so i just bought the at home pack.i had never tried ww before but am really enjoying the plan as i dont feel im missing out on anything,and im loving cooking from scratch.
well done on losing all that weight before-u no u can do it again.its just a bit harder with a lo to look after as well!

so i had my wi this morning ive lost 3lbs:happydance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Squidge

Well done Louisiana!


----------



## HannahGraceee

That's brilliant! Well done!! 

I NEEED to lose 1.5lbs this week! What at home exercises will help with that?


----------



## Squidge

Do you have any workout DVDs? Or you could just step up and down the stairs? Tiring but works :haha:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Lousiana :yipee: My WI is tomorrow, going shopping tonight after work so will earn some activity points flying round the shops :haha:

Its pay day today so I am going to order that biggest loser dvd, and i've bought this sit up machine thingy :haha:

Weighed myself last night at the gym and it was still showing im the same weight as last week, booo :(

xx


----------



## Tiff

Welcome back Panda! :wave: I just rejoined myself two weeks ago. You can do it!

:wave: Welcome Tinkerz!

Great job on the loss Louisiana!!! :haha:

I think any sort of cardio would help as well Hannah, hope you reach your goal this week! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girls :) I have 30 day shred, but I can not do the whole 30 days lol


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome tinkerz! (off topic but your username reminds me of the WOT series :lol:)

Well done on your loss louisiana! :yipee:

Any exercise will help Hannah, even if you can't get the whole 30 days in :lol: Crunches, lunges, squats, push ups etc. are good ones to do at home plus as Tiff said any cardio you can get in


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

after a fun filled weekend i am hoping to get back on the wagon...i ate okay but didnt track this weekend because there really was no point. i am skipping my WI on sunday..too depressing! (and i dont have a scale anymore :dohh: was using my moms before the move!)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got a crappy cold but gonna try to go swimming and get a few lengths in today anyway. Am hoping I don't look like too much of a prat gasping and coughing as I go because I can't breathe through my nose and am coughing every 2 minutes.


----------



## Vickie

hope you feel better soon :hug:

Strangely enough I've always found that chlorine helps clear my nasal passages (at least while I'm in the water :lol:)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Vickie said:


> hope you feel better soon :hug:
> 
> Strangely enough I've always found that chlorine helps clear my nasal passages (at least while I'm in the water :lol:)

I hope it does help. Alternatively the showers there get really hot so I'm hoping the steam and humidity will help clear out the old airways. Pretty sure I won't get much done though I'm just soo tired I feel like not going at all but I give up really easily and if I don't go today I'll think of a reason not to go tomorrow and that will be that.:shrug:


----------



## Vickie

https://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=4&art_id=33891&sc=3405 thought this was a good article on weight loss and exercising

The only time I let my workouts slide is if I'm ill (running a fever generally) because I'm worried that I'll keep making excuses for myself


----------



## Tiff

Its a valid concern hunny! 

I'm the same, if I don't keep up with it or force myself to do it I'll keep making excuses and then I'm stuck. Not good!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well as suspected it was not my most productive swimming session. Felt like I was swimming through treacle but I managed 20 lengths which is about a third of what I have been doing but better than nothing I suppose.:shrug:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

im sitting here so pissed off at myself! i made the general Tso's chicken WW recipe tonight...when i went to plate it up i was SO exciting because i was SURE it was 7 points per serving, and a 2 serving recipe...um NO! 4 servings! :dohh: so i had a 15 point dinner AND a margarita (another 7 points....) ....meaning i ate 30 points today....i get 29 so i only used 1 PP but hubby asked me to save this week so that we could go to a nice dinner on friday night :( BUT the general Tso's chicken was AMAZING! i traded out the scallions for onions (cheaper) added an extra clove of garlic and swapped the corn starch :sick: for flour. it turned out amazing! you all must must try it!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Sounds good mrs Ab, can you post the recipe?

I did well yesterday shopping, my friends had a kfc & a tgi's but I just drank diet coke and didn't eat anything.

WI is lunch time today, hope I get a loss, even if its just a small one! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I weighted myself this morning and I'm 15.5.5!! :( a half pound gain! Properly the takeaway I has sunday :dohh:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck for weigh in purple :)


----------



## purpledaisy2

Thanks Squidge :)

I lost 3lb :wohoo: :yipee:

Im into the 16's now and havn't been there for such a long time ! One more 1lb and I'll have lost 20% :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: that's fabbb!!! :)


----------



## Tiff

Well done hunny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purple! :yipee:


----------



## Squidge

Well done purple!!! :D 

You know what you'll have to do now, stop peeking cos it's wrong...you'd not stayed the same after all :haha:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Yep, I'm going to stop using the gym scales, they're obviously tempramental !

Glad I don't have any at home, I'd be obsessed :haha:

xx


----------



## Squidge

I need mine removing from my house too, they're evil :haha:

Weigh in tomorrow for me, I get nervous every week but don't know why as I've been extremely good this week (for a change :rofl:) still think I have a few weeklies spare too :shock: that's a first!!!


----------



## Vickie

good luck for tomorrow Squidge! :)


----------



## louisiana

well done purple:thumbup:
and good luck for tomorrow squidge


----------



## WW1

Fab loss purple!

I lost 0.6kg this week (just over 1lb). Not brilliant but still going in the right direction!

Good luck tomorrow Squidge.


----------



## WW1

Sorry for the large font in the last post - not sure how I did that!!


----------



## Squidge

Well done WW1 :D


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss WW1! A loss is a loss :thumbup:


----------



## Abblebubba

Ah im soooo tired and ill and bleughh :nope:
I took photos today in my underwear and they 
look disgusting now i just feel rubbish
i also took my measurments hmm; how are 
we all? 

Abbey :flower:


----------



## v2007

I have been neglecting you all, i'm sorry :flow:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

Last week we lost a grand total of 13.5lbs. :yipee:

So far this week we have lost 7lbs. :yipee:

Ladies you are doing brill. 

V xxxx


----------



## v2007

A huge well done on all the losses and stay the sames. 

Welcome to all the newbies. :wave:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: V where you been?


----------



## v2007

Spamming :rofl:

No i have been locked in General Chatter for 3 days, they have finally let me out :lol:

I am doing well. 

Had 8 bad days but i have been on WW proper since Saturday and doing well. 

V xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

have you lot tried the general Tso's chicken WW recipe! :shock: DELISH! im warning you, plan your day so you can have 2 portions of dinner, its well worth it! and i made the chicken and crab gumbo (the 7 PP one not the 4) and it is WONDERFUL. you can cut a point off by doing what i did and using brown rice instead of white :wohoo: i am ON track this week ladies! :D got to go buy a scale though! i cant do any WI because i dont have one! :dohh: congrats on losses this week! :flower: so proud of you all~!


----------



## v2007

Morning people. 

WI for me tomorrow :argh:

V xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck v!! :) 

I weighted myself this morning and I'm 15.2.5! :shock: fingers crossed ok
That ok Saturday lol


----------



## Squidge

I sts. I'm well pissed off. I tried SO hard this week. Pointed everything, exercised, loads of water and didnt eat all my weeklies.

:(


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs: STS is better than a gain!! :hugs :


----------



## v2007

Awww Squidge, STS is really good. 

:hugs:

I have just had a fried egg butty, was good. 

V xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck for WI V.

Squidge - I was pissed off big style STS last week but then it caught up this week. :hugs: It might be the same for you x


----------



## Squidge

Hope so, puts you in a bad mood doesn't it? :haha: 

Good luck for weigh in, V!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck v :)

How much points is a chicken ANC bacon wrap from subway?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Squidge

Good luck for WI V


----------



## Eve

Hi ladies! I am planning on getting back to weight watchers and get me old fat rear end back to where I want it to be! I've been overweight since December 2002 after my first shot of depo. My current weight is around 230lbs :nope: and I hope to someday be back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 120lbs, buuuuuuut I doubt that will happen so my end goal is 160lbs! I am so sick of feeling like a big blimp, I am only 5'1" so you can imagine how wide that would be LOL... I always felt I got the short end of the stick... for years I didn't grow in height, then when something finally was changing it was my weight! I have been under a lot of stress in the past few years from an abusive relationship, infant loss, severe behavioral problems with my son and mental illness, quitting smoking and most recent my son being admitted into hospital for evaluation and a move of house... LOADS going on and food is my comfort aka my lover....


----------



## v2007

i HAVE 3 POINTS LEFT FOR THE DAY, dIET Coke for me it then :rofl:

V xxx


----------



## v2007

HannahGraceee said:


> Good luck v :)
> 
> How much points is a chicken ANC bacon wrap from subway?

5PP according to the WW calculator. 

V xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I suck at dieting this week. I've got a really bad cold and just can't seem to stop eating. I went swimming on Monday night but since then the cold has settled on my chest so I couldn't go yesterday or today because I'm too breathless.

Feel like I'm gonna gain this week and really not looking forward to my weigh in on Sunday!:cry:


----------



## Vickie

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Hi ladies! I am planning on getting back to weight watchers and get me old fat rear end back to where I want it to be! I've been overweight since December 2002 after my first shot of depo. My current weight is around 230lbs :nope: and I hope to someday be back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 120lbs, buuuuuuut I doubt that will happen so my end goal is 160lbs! I am so sick of feeling like a big blimp, I am only 5'1" so you can imagine how wide that would be LOL... I always felt I got the short end of the stick... for years I didn't grow in height, then when something finally was changing it was my weight! I have been under a lot of stress in the past few years from an abusive relationship, infant loss, severe behavioral problems with my son and mental illness, quitting smoking and most recent my son being admitted into hospital for evaluation and a move of house... LOADS going on and food is my comfort aka my lover....


:hi: Welcome and good luck! You CAN do this :hugs: I started at 250 and am now down to 158.5 :mrgreen: It's taken time and dedication but it is definitely possible (I never though I'd make it this far when I first joined up)

:rofl: V what happened



Wannabe Mommy said:


> I suck at dieting this week. I've got a really bad cold and just can't seem to stop eating. I went swimming on Monday night but since then the cold has settled on my chest so I couldn't go yesterday or today because I'm too breathless.
> 
> Feel like I'm gonna gain this week and really not looking forward to my weigh in on Sunday!:cry:

:hugs: Cut yourself some slack you're sick.


----------



## v2007

Vickie, it was the egg butty, as good as it was it was too many points, its ok, i have had my tea and i have 2 cans of DC to keep me going :)

V xx


----------



## v2007

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Hi ladies! I am planning on getting back to weight watchers and get me old fat rear end back to where I want it to be! I've been overweight since December 2002 after my first shot of depo. My current weight is around 230lbs :nope: and I hope to someday be back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 120lbs, buuuuuuut I doubt that will happen so my end goal is 160lbs! I am so sick of feeling like a big blimp, I am only 5'1" so you can imagine how wide that would be LOL... I always felt I got the short end of the stick... for years I didn't grow in height, then when something finally was changing it was my weight! I have been under a lot of stress in the past few years from an abusive relationship, infant loss, severe behavioral problems with my son and mental illness, quitting smoking and most recent my son being admitted into hospital for evaluation and a move of house... LOADS going on and food is my comfort aka my lover....

:hugs:

Welcome. 

You CAN do this, we can help you. 

Good Luck. 

V xxxx


----------



## Eve

Vickie said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am planning on getting back to weight watchers and get me old fat rear end back to where I want it to be! I've been overweight since December 2002 after my first shot of depo. My current weight is around 230lbs :nope: and I hope to someday be back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 120lbs, buuuuuuut I doubt that will happen so my end goal is 160lbs! I am so sick of feeling like a big blimp, I am only 5'1" so you can imagine how wide that would be LOL... I always felt I got the short end of the stick... for years I didn't grow in height, then when something finally was changing it was my weight! I have been under a lot of stress in the past few years from an abusive relationship, infant loss, severe behavioral problems with my son and mental illness, quitting smoking and most recent my son being admitted into hospital for evaluation and a move of house... LOADS going on and food is my comfort aka my lover....
> 
> 
> :hi: Welcome and good luck! You CAN do this :hugs: I started at 250 and am now down to 158.5 :mrgreen: It's taken time and dedication but it is definitely possible (I never though I'd make it this far when I first joined up)
> 
> :rofl: V what happenedClick to expand...

Thank you hun, and wow!! You have done amazing!! Inspiration right there :)
I hope I can take off around 70-80lbs in time. Again, amazing!! 



v2007 said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am planning on getting back to weight watchers and get me old fat rear end back to where I want it to be! I've been overweight since December 2002 after my first shot of depo. My current weight is around 230lbs :nope: and I hope to someday be back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 120lbs, buuuuuuut I doubt that will happen so my end goal is 160lbs! I am so sick of feeling like a big blimp, I am only 5'1" so you can imagine how wide that would be LOL... I always felt I got the short end of the stick... for years I didn't grow in height, then when something finally was changing it was my weight! I have been under a lot of stress in the past few years from an abusive relationship, infant loss, severe behavioral problems with my son and mental illness, quitting smoking and most recent my son being admitted into hospital for evaluation and a move of house... LOADS going on and food is my comfort aka my lover....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> You CAN do this, we can help you.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> V xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you! I need all the support I can get! :)


----------



## rachael872211

hi ya, I have started doing WW after putting on loads of weight again after baby. 

I have done it before, after my first baby and done really well, but that was when I couldnt drive, so had to walk everywhere and before I knew alcohol. :blush:

But I am soooo motivated this time and making a much better effort than I have in a long while and am actually managing to say no. I hope it lasts! 

I weigh 13st10lb (I just wrote 10 stone by accident :-S) and I want to eventually get down to 10 stone. I'm 5ft7. I'm going to do it in mini goals, my first one being 7lb. The next one is 5% of my body weight, but I still have to work that one out. 

My WI day is Friday and this Friday is my first WI since doing WW. 

Good luck to everyone else. x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Rachael! Good luck :hugs:

I always set mini goals for myself, it helps keep me motivated!

Are you newbies doing it online, meetings or going it on your own? :)


----------



## louisiana

hiya rachael and good luck

ive been setting smaller goals for myself as well otherwise its to scary a prospect!ur lo is so gorg:cloud9:


----------



## v2007

WW Spag is Meatballs is shite. 

Was foul and had to chuck it, the WW ciabatta was lush thou. 

Welcome newbies. 

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

Welcome!!! Like the other ladies have mentioned, you CAN do this!!! The first couple of weeks are the hardest, don't give up! I'm in that right now myself, I stopped last year and am back on track for the wedding this year. :mrgreen:

Speaking of, tasting went GREAT on Tuesday but man oh man I don't even want to think about the points of everything. I was very good today though with eating and exercising so I'm hoping that it won't affect me too badly. :blush:


----------



## v2007

WI for me in a hour :/

V xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I just bought a size 18 dress from Asda and it fits perfectly:happydance: Goodbye forever size 20!!!:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck v :) 

Well done wannabe that's fab j loved saying goodbye to the 20s!! :)


----------



## rachael872211

I'm doing it online. I am using the app mostly cause i'm better at updating on there. 

Wow, I didnt know there was WW ciabatta! I'm going to keep a look out for that. Good Luck with WI. 

Well done wannabe that must feel great  x


----------



## v2007

:wohoo:

Lost a lb. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

rachael872211 said:


> I'm doing it online. I am using the app mostly cause i'm better at updating on there.
> 
> Wow, I didnt know there was WW ciabatta! I'm going to keep a look out for that. Good Luck with WI.
> 
> Well done wannabe that must feel great  x

https://www.dooyoo.co.uk/food/weight-watchers-garlic-and-herb-ciabatta/1415891/

V xxxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done V :wohoo:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: well done V!

i came on today! bet i have a gain this week! :cry:


----------



## Eve

Well done V! :) 
Lovely Wannabe! 

I don't even know what size I am... scared to find out and I don't think I will weigh myself until I get a decent chunk off.. probably just depress me lol. 

I am doing it on my own. I have the points book, and big print out with all the points and all fast food places etc...

Going for a walk today with a friend and visiting :) Should be nice, yet embarrassing as I am so out of shape, I huff and puff so bad :nope:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Wannabe that's awesome!

:yipee: Well done on your loss V!!

I'm using the online system as well :)

What makes you say that Hannah? :hugs:


----------



## Eve

How many points a day can you have?

Mine says for right now 29... and it seems like a lot to me.


----------



## Vickie

the old system and the new system are different. 

Most people on the new system get 29 points a day

when I was on the old system I was 250 pounds, 5 foot 4 and started on 31 points a day


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

How is everyone doing? Sorry for the long post.......

I've been having some time away from the forum for a little bit (although still reading the General Chat and Girly board every now and then. Just trying to take a step back from stressing about TTC. I should add this thread to my list of things to read when I'm here!

I've moved my weigh in day to Thursday now as on Tuesday there is often not a meeting as no one else stays and I pay for a weigh in and need the meeting!! I lost 2.5lb this week. A few weeks ago I had a gain, a STS then a gain then got back on track and lost a good few lb to get me back into it again. Loss so far is 5lb - please can you update me on the first page?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## v2007

12.5lbs this weeks so far ladies :)

V xxx


----------



## v2007

I have just realised i have also lost 5% of my bodyweight as well. 

:wohoo:

V xxx


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi Ladies, havent been on in nearly 2 weeks! So i have lost a further 2 lbs, bringing my total so far to 16 lbs!! :happydance:

Congrats to all on your losses. Well done to all :thumbup:


----------



## v2007

Well done Lucky.

V xxx


----------



## Tiff

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Well done V! :)
> Lovely Wannabe!
> 
> I don't even know what size I am... scared to find out and I don't think I will weigh myself until I get a decent chunk off.. probably just depress me lol.
> 
> I am doing it on my own. I have the points book, and big print out with all the points and all fast food places etc...
> 
> Going for a walk today with a friend and visiting :) Should be nice, yet embarrassing as I am so out of shape, I huff and puff so bad :nope:


Aww, don't be embarrassed! And definitely weigh yourself. It gives you a sense of empowerment to see the scale going down. Not to mention even if its just a half pound it still is thrilling to see that it wasn't a gain! I wish I did this last time and I'm doing it this time is take your measurements!!! 

Those are my saving graces when I don't have a loss, or not much of one. Just this past week I "STS", but I lost a couple of cm's around my waist and I was thrilled! :wohoo: 

Babysteps! You'll build up your tolerance in time. :hugs:

:hugs: Hannah, why do you think you've gained.

Well done on 12lbs everyone! Fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Lou1234 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Sorry for the long post.......
> 
> I've been having some time away from the forum for a little bit (although still reading the General Chat and Girly board every now and then. Just trying to take a step back from stressing about TTC. I should add this thread to my list of things to read when I'm here!
> 
> I've moved my weigh in day to Thursday now as on Tuesday there is often not a meeting as no one else stays and I pay for a weigh in and need the meeting!! I lost 2.5lb this week. A few weeks ago I had a gain, a STS then a gain then got back on track and lost a good few lb to get me back into it again. Loss so far is 5lb - please can you update me on the first page?
> 
> Thank you :flower:

Well done on your loss! :yipee:



v2007 said:


> 12.5lbs this weeks so far ladies :)
> 
> V xxx

:wohoo: we're doing great!



v2007 said:


> I have just realised i have also lost 5% of my bodyweight as well.
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> V xxx

5% is amazing :thumbup:



3rdtimelucky said:


> Hi Ladies, havent been on in nearly 2 weeks! So i have lost a further 2 lbs, bringing my total so far to 16 lbs!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to all on your losses. Well done to all :thumbup:

well done :yipee:

I agree with Tiff, I'd go ahead and weigh yourself, you'll be so much more proud when you see the scales go down that way :hugs: (I was really embarrassed by my start weight and for a long time the only one I'd tell was Stan, but now that I've lost I am proud of how far I've come)


----------



## HannahGraceee

You can do it hun! I huff and puff all the time lol! 

I always gain when I'm on my period always 1b+ :(


----------



## rachael872211

well done on losses! 

I have lost 3lb this week. Really pleased. 

Still had no breakfast today :-S been too busy..........but really craving some mushrooms  

I agree, defo take weight at beginning, and measurements despite how awful you may think they are. You only need to keep it to yourself initially. It really will keep you motivated to track your progress. x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done hunnny! 


I've lost 18 inchs across my body! :shock:


----------



## Vickie

rachael872211 said:


> well done on losses!
> 
> I have lost 3lb this week. Really pleased.
> 
> Still had no breakfast today :-S been too busy..........but really craving some mushrooms
> 
> I agree, defo take weight at beginning, and measurements despite how awful you may think they are. You only need to keep it to yourself initially. It really will keep you motivated to track your progress. x

:yipee: Well done on your loss

Sneaky WI this morning showed 2 pound loss :shock: We'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: I've missed doing the sneaky WI's! I did one yesterday and was happy to see that I had STS, after our food testing, dinner out at friends and then a sneaky appie stop at Applebee's on Tuesday I was a bit worried! :lol: We'll see what happens for WI day though. :)

Yay for losses! And inches too! That's fabulous! At times I think the inches lost mean more to me than the actual weight, iykwim? That's what makes the clothes fit better! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i lost 1lb! :happydance: 19lbs lost! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Hannah! :yipee:

1.5 officially for me this week :thumbup: A bit bummed that it wasn't the 2 pound loss that showed yesterday but I know that I'm lucky to still be losing 1-1.5 pounds a week at this stage of the game


----------



## louisiana

well done hannah:thumbup:

im hoping for a good loss on monday was at the gym this morning and i had a personal training session and i was actually sick after it cause id worked so hard!:sick:


----------



## HannahGraceee

well done vickie!! im pissed i only lose 1lb! i need 1.5lbs to get a my first stone at the meetings! :hissy:


----------



## Vickie

I've felt ill during a few workouts :sick: drives Stan up the wall, he wants me to eat more right before I workout but to me that's would just make it worse? :shrug: :rofl:

good luck with your WI on Monday!

You'll definitely hit it next week Hannah :)


----------



## Tiff

Ill as in nauseated? I did some looking around and came across these:



> 1. If exercise-induced nausea is caused by working out on an empty stomach, eating a small meal or snack an hour or so before a workout may prevent nausea and vomiting from occurring. Stick with a high-carb, low fat meal. The carbs from the meal provide the body with the energy needed to make it through a workout. A high carb/low-fat meal or snack digests easily as well and a moderate amount of protein will help to stave off hunger through a workout.
> 
> 
> 2. Oftentimes exercise-induced nausea will occur during high-intensity workouts. Pushing too hard or performing exercise at a pace above one's fitness level are common causes of exercise-induced nausea. If overexertion is the cause, try scaling back a workout or working up to performing high-intensity workouts.
> 
> 
> 3. Be sure to hydrate the body before and during a workout. The American College of Sports Medicine recommends drinking 17 to 20 ounces of fluid 2 to 3 hours before a workout and an additional 7 to 10 ounces approximately 10 to 20 minutes before a workout to ensure the body is properly hydrated going into a workout. If excessive thirst occurs during a workout, sipping water through the workout may also be beneficial.
> 
> 4. In a January 9, 2008 NavySeals.com article entitled, "Nausea During Workout," Stew Smith explains how those who like to perform abdominal exercises at the beginning of their workout are prone to motion sickness because of their eyes being closed during the exercises or the eyes scanning the ceiling freely. Smith suggests locking the eyes on a fixed point on the ceiling during abdominal exercises to prevent exercise-induced nausea. Also, performing abdominal exercises mid-workout or closer to the end of a workout may prevent nausea as well.
> Anyone who is experiencing nausea or vomiting during or after a workout should first consult a physician just to ensure there are no underlying medical problems causing their exercise-induced nausea.
> 
> Read more at Suite101: How to Avoid Exercise-Induced Nausea: Tips to Prevent Feeling Sick During a Workout https://www.suite101.com/content/how-to-avoid-exerciseinduced-nausea-a88934#ixzz1HiVj0ZCa​



Another thing I keep seeing is dehydration. Maybe try drinking more water? :hugs:


Well done on the losses ladies! I did another WI and I'm still STS. Hoping I can have SOME sort of loss for my WI! :rofl:
​


----------



## Vickie

you still have 2 days before your WI! Fingers crossed

and yes ill as in nauseated hmmm won't be telling Stan he's right :haha:

I drink loads of water before and sip water during my workout so don't think it's that and have never been prone to motion sickness :lol:

just finished 2 hours of cleaning :wohoo: activity points, unfortunately my hands smell like grease (from scrubbing the stove :sick:)


----------



## Squidge

Well done Vickie & Hannah!


----------



## RaInBoWs

hey ladies been following the new plan for few weeks now i do it from home after getting the info from meetings. basically ive read a few posts on here and seen one about wholemeal pasta being less points than white but the books say its all the same, also the books say pasta and rice (dried) is 1pp for 10grams but think i seen someone post slightly different pp for it. can someone tell me how they calculate it please. im aware of the random stuff thats happened since the new system started and was wondering if this was one of them. thanks x


----------



## Vickie

The white pasta and whole wheat pasta are the same points I believe (same with brown and white rice) but the whole wheat is healthier so we always go with that option :flower:

Not sure on the other as we measure ours in cups instead of grams so hopefully someone else can help you there :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Its Strange to me that if you put in the dietary info on brown vs white the points are different...because of the robert difference I think but I always go with the input amounts over pre done amounts because of brahms differences etc. plus my hubby is word and doesn't like white rice but rollo gladly east brown...weird haha. Count the blessings though right


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

:nope:

Gained 1.5 lbs this week!

Cold is nearly gone though just a bit of a cough left over so off to the swimming pool again tomorrow and will be able to start working my ass off again!


----------



## louisiana

wannabe mummy dont let it rock u,u werent well.good luck for this week :flower:


----------



## Tiff

I agree, you can't help when you are sick. :hugs: Its a new week and you're feeling better!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I bet the weight will come off quickly, glad you are starting to feel better


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls i'm so sorry i have been so lapsed with posting here :hugs: i promise i'll be better!

i finally lost my first 7lbs :D quite quickly and now the clocks have changed me and my neighbour have started doing out walk in the evening :) it takes just under a hour so its a bit more exercise than we did before :D 

weldone on all the losses :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss SJB! :yipee:


----------



## sjbno1

thanks vickie - how are you getting on?


----------



## louisiana

gutted i sts this week.
ah well its a new week this week


----------



## Jellycat

:wave: Hello hoping to join you guys. As I've joined WW on line this morning

Little about me :blush:
Started diet January did great first month then stayed same past two months up/down. 

I've used ww previously and ordered the new propoints home kit after my son was born but had little time to calculate using new values so used my fitness pal instead which worked initially but points keep me on track better.

I've lost 8lb so far but hoping to lose another 75lbs

I became a member of my local gym in January who have a creche in the mornings and booked to go Wednesday eek

Hope to get to know you all in the comings months, and that you dont mind me joining you all xx


----------



## Tiff

:wave: Hi Jellycat! Glad to see you here!

I did my WI this morning, STS!!! :cry: Not sure why I STS when I showed a 1lb loss yesterday. Really bummed about it, not sure if it was the tasting that we had a week ago that would show this? Ah well. I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but not going to lie I'm quite bothered.

But this week is a new week! And we only have the cake testing this week, not an entire meal. Hoping next week is better!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Louisiana and Tiff

Tiff if you were showing a loss yesterday I bet that you'll lose that phantom pound quickly

:hi: Welcome Jellycat and good luck! :)


----------



## leash27

Hi ladies, can I join? :flower:

I joined a WW class 2 weeks ago and have lost 6.5lbs so far! Got my second weigh in on Wednesday morning. :blush: Hoping to lose 42lbs altogether as I am getting married next year!

I had my little boy 9 weeks ago by c section so still not really ready to exercise yet, I have been leaving the car at home and taking Max for long walks every afternoon instead. I have done WW before but not since it changed to Pro Points, I am still trying to get into it at the moment and I had to invest in the points calculator - that silly wheel thing went straight out the window lol!

So....thats me!! Hoping for any advice/support/recipes that you girls may have on my road to getting thin :winkwink:

x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome leash!!


----------



## louisiana

hiya leash, yeah the wheel thing is rubbish isnt it!
i had to wait 3mths after my section to properly exercise as it felt tender,but im not having any problems now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me popping in!

I started WW last week and lost 2lb that 1st week. I don't plan to go to the meetings as it clashes with Tristan's bedtime so I have been doing it alone.

I joined the Baby Club Weightloss Group on here and the girls are fab, we weigh in on a Friday. 

I guess I am just looking for meal ideas, tips etc.

I was 9stone 9lb on Friday and my aim is 9stone :)


----------



## Jellycat

Hi leash and brunettebimbo

BB- have you looked online at their recipes ? When I've done ww previously there were some good easy meals. 

I did make fruit mousse at weekend
Carnation evaporated milk light ( big tin )
Jelly sugar free crystals x2 sachets

Whisk milk till light and fluffy and has air bubbles
Make up jelly crystals with half pint of hot water, cool in sink of water

When jelly is cooled add to whisked milk gradually and continue whisking until all mixed and full of bubbles
Put in fridge - hey presto fruit mousse

Total mousse is 14 pro points but it's massive I usually split into 6 which equates to 2 pro points per serving.
It will be more points if using normal evaporated milk rather than the light version
You can add pieces of fruit too eg mandarin segments


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :)

I haven't looked as I don't know where to look :lol:

I'm trying to figure out my points for lunch but I'm not sure how or where to start as I never made it myself! I was at Baby Group and they provided lunch. I had 1/2 ham sandwich on brown and 1/4 cheese sandwich on some funny bread which was quite hard, I'm thinking it was gluten free with maybe apricots!? I also had salad which I know is 0 points. I had about 1tbsp of homemade coleslaw and a small glass of apple juice!!


----------



## leash27

louisiana said:


> hiya leash, yeah the wheel thing is rubbish isnt it!
> i had to wait 3mths after my section to properly exercise as it felt tender,but im not having any problems now.

Its useless lol! I used it the first week and I was spending about 15 mins on working out each thing I wanted to eat! By the time I worked it out I wasnt even hungry anymore...well thats a lie I'm ALWAYS hungry lol! The inventor of the WW wheel must be warped! The calculator is a godsend, I can take it shopping with so that the naughty things dont even make it to the cupboards! Imagine trying to line that wheel up in the middle of Asda :dohh:

I have decided I am going to dust off the Wii Fit tomorrow and embark upon some LIGHT exercise! I vaguely remember a nice easy paced stepping exercise I should be ok with! Wish me luck??? 

x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Welcome to everyone new and good luck with the flab fighting!:flower:

If you're an online WW then you can go to the recipe finder for loads of nice recipes, make sure you have at least a vague idea of what you want through (favourite meat, what course, what style of food etc) otherwise it's just a collection of thousands of recipes in alphabetical order

If not check your local charity/secondhand book shops for WW recipe books I found a brand new Propoints book for £2.50 in one the other day.

On me news.. I have shifted that 1.5 pounds that I gained last week and lost another 0.5lbs in addition, If I can keep this up by WI day on Sunday I should have a healthy drop to announce!:happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> I haven't looked as I don't know where to look :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to figure out my points for lunch but I'm not sure how or where to start as I never made it myself! I was at Baby Group and they provided lunch. I had 1/2 ham sandwich on brown and 1/4 cheese sandwich on some funny bread which was quite hard, I'm thinking it was gluten free with maybe apricots!? I also had salad which I know is 0 points. I had about 1tbsp of homemade coleslaw and a small glass of apple juice!!

Roughly using my ww phone app
Ham s/w and cheese s/w 4 pp
Coleslaw 3 pp
Apple juice 3pp
Total 10 pp - 

Wannabe mommy - Great news on the sneaky weigh in. I'm tempted to look tomorrow morning but will try and resist


----------



## WW1

Hi to all especially those new to the group. 

I lost 3lb this week :happydance: I'm staggered though as I had KFC on Saturday. Was still within my weekly points though so I suppose it's allowed!

That means I've lost 11lb so far and have reached my 5% goal. 

Good luck for all your weigh ins this week xx


----------



## Vickie

that's great Wannabe :yipee:

well done on your loss WW1 :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

Hi everyone, just going through my emails and i found an ebook of 100 Weight watchers recipes. If anyone would like it just pm me your email addy and i will send it on

:flower:


----------



## sjbno1

welcome to everyone new :wave:

I STS this week too! haha some of us must have been naughty in the week :D

weldone brunette bimbo on your weight loss :) 

pink1981 - is it the old points or the new points plan? thanks :D


----------



## rachael872211

Hi Jellycat, leash and brunettebimbo. 

I had a bad weekend eating wise..............had 3 extra kids to look after and I just didnt ever manage to track my points......then Sunday night Lennie went to hospital so I just kind of had to eat what I could..........or what OH brought me even. I done ok with the kids there, but cause I didnt track I feel bad, it was just when we were in hospital. So I am trying to salvage anything by sticking to my daily points and i'm not using weekly points cause I am guessing they are gone and just doing exercise every day without counting it. If I do put on I don't mind because of what happened, i'm half expecting it. x


----------



## Pink1981

sjbno1 said:


> welcome to everyone new :wave:
> 
> I STS this week too! haha some of us must have been naughty in the week :D
> 
> weldone brunette bimbo on your weight loss :)
> 
> pink1981 - is it the old points or the new points plan? thanks :D

I'm guessing old points plan as i wasn't aware of a new points plan :dohh: I do slimming world now....... :blush:


----------



## Squidge

Just been to weigh in and I lost 3lb...:D however...


I tried SW for the week so didn't do too bad. Going to cancel my WW and try SW for a few weeks. Really struggle to point everything! Good luck to you all though!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Squidge and good luck with SW!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just been to aqua aerobics. If I don't lose weight after that then there is something seriously wrong with the world :haha:. My poor legs are burning!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck with SW Squidge :flower:

I've been awol for a week or so, it was my 21st birthday last week and it didn't go well :haha: I had two take aways, a meal out & a night on the town. So I skipped my WI on Tuesday.

Have been really good since Sunday though and have excercised every day.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all :hi:

2lb off for me at weigh in today! That is now 7lb in total. Just quite a few more silver 7 stickers left to collect but I'm on my way!

Feeling good at the moment from the healthier eating and the exercise I'm doing.

Hope everyone is having a good week :flower:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Lou! :yipee:

good luck for next week purple! :)


----------



## MrsBop

Well done on the losses girls! Good luck with SW Squidge!

I've come for a bit of a whinge and to ask if others meetings are the same as mine, my groups quite small, around 15 people so the leaders hardly rushed off her feet but she definitely has her favourites :dohh: anyway I got to my 5% goal on Tuesday happydance:) did I get a congratulations - did I frig, she didn't even mention it, just shoved another booklet in with the weekly one, I wasn't impressed :haha: 5% is a big deal to me, I have actually achieved a goal oh and whilst I'm at it, she didn't even tell me you had to recalculate your points when you loose weight, thank god for the online thing :dohh: She's a crap leader, the old bloke who does the selling bit is more helpful!

End of whinge :haha:


----------



## louisiana

well done on getting ur 5%weight loss mrsbop:yipee:,cant believe ur leader didnt even mention it.

good luck with sw squidge-i can understand why u might find counting the points not good for u.

so ive managed to do some exercise everyday this week and ive been really enjoying it,been doing some of the walk healthy dvds and brodie loves sitting watching me do them-it makes him giggle:haha:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

I put on 2lbs, :(

I totally expected it, i knew i had cos my jeans were tight. 

V xxx


----------



## v2007

You have lost so far this week 12lbs.

Well done to all the ladies who have lost and stayed the same. 

Welcome to the Newbs. :hi:

V xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: V I am in serious doubt I'll lose this week (well actually I know I won't :rofl:) and will be lucky to STS. My own fault though :dohh: back on track for good today :thumbup:


----------



## v2007

Yep, back on track, i dont want to lose my motivation.

I have so far to go and if i stop now i will not carry on. 

V xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck with sw squidge

Congrats Lou on your loss !

MrsBop - I'm not going to the meetings this time as I always feel disheartened after a couple if months..... Big Congrats on hitting your 5%

Louisiana what are the walking healthy DVDs? Well done for the exercise everyday

On my 4th day now with ww and now feel completely points crazy, hoping things will be abit more automatic in a couple of weeks. So far haven't felt hungry which im happy about, real test is in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rachael872211

Mrsbob well done on your 5%. It is bad your leader didnt say anything. 5% is such an achievement! 

WI tomorrow..........I ain't looking forward to it :-(


----------



## louisiana

jellycat-they are dvds by leslie sansone an american woman.its basically an indoor walking programe.i love doing more intense workouts but these are fun and if brodie wakes up he can either just watch me or i can pick him up and carry on with the workout


----------



## Lou1234

MrsBop - well done on getting your 5% :flower:

I've noticed that the leaders aren't great at telling you when you need to drop a point. When I dropped from one stone into the next I had to go back and ask her if I lost a point and I did yet she didn't tell me at the scales. I've actually moved meetings now as that one was so quiet they often didn't have a meeting which I find helps me!


----------



## MrsBop

Thanks girls :D I only go to get weighed anyway tbh because I don't have scales at home and my Wii is mean and shows I weigh more than I do :haha:

I was so bad last night and had takeaway :blush: 1st one in over 6 weeks which is good considering DH has 1 at least once a week :haha: I've had terrible tummy ache all day today though and erm my erm parps stink :blush: takeaway obviously doesn't agree with me anymore :rofl:

Oh and I went into BHS earlier for a nosey and ended up trying on some summer dresses for my holiday and even at this size I didn't look stupid, really perked me up :happydance: Although I did have a booboo and ripped one :dohh: stupid big boobs :rofl:


----------



## louisiana

MrsBop said:


> I was so bad last night and had takeaway :blush: 1st one in over 6 weeks which is good considering DH has 1 at least once a week :haha: I've had terrible tummy ache all day today though and erm my erm parps stink :blush: takeaway obviously doesn't agree with me anymore :rofl:
> 
> Oh and I went into BHS earlier for a nosey and ended up trying on some summer dresses for my holiday and even at this size I didn't look stupid, really perked me up :happydance: Although I did have a booboo and ripped one :dohh: stupid big boobs :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:.but did u tell then or just put it back on the hanger and do a runner?
nothing wrong with having a takeaway once in a while-apart from the tummy ache


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all I've MIA for the last 3 weeks - had some bad news about IVF funding & went off the rails a bit - so I went back to WW last night fully expecting to have put on & I've lost 2.5lbs!
Haven't caught up with everyone yet - will go & do that now!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Twinkle


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for the hugs Vickie - please can you have a look at the first page as it says I've lost '2 ounds' at the mo!! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Mrsbop that literally is a booboo 

Twinkle hugs hope you get good news soon xx and yay on the 2.5lb loss!

Louisiana I'm going to check out those DVDs as i need something easy to use at home


----------



## Vickie

what's the weight supposed to be?


----------



## rachael872211

I had a gain of 2.25lb. But I half expected it so I have just got straight back on track. x


----------



## MrsBop

louisiana said:


> MrsBop said:
> 
> 
> I was so bad last night and had takeaway :blush: 1st one in over 6 weeks which is good considering DH has 1 at least once a week :haha: I've had terrible tummy ache all day today though and erm my erm parps stink :blush: takeaway obviously doesn't agree with me anymore :rofl:
> 
> Oh and I went into BHS earlier for a nosey and ended up trying on some summer dresses for my holiday and even at this size I didn't look stupid, really perked me up :happydance: Although I did have a booboo and ripped one :dohh: stupid big boobs :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:.but did u tell then or just put it back on the hanger and do a runner?
> nothing wrong with having a takeaway once in a while-apart from the tummy acheClick to expand...

I pretended I wanted it and then put it back :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi I've got a question ... Do you use your weekly points and still manage to lose? Or do you notice a difference when you don't use weekly points compared to when you do? 

I've been using my weeklys this week but now thinking I'll be better if I don't use them except for rare situations of going out or birthdays.... 49 just seems huge. I'm definatly not going to use any of my activity points

Hope everyones having a good weekend x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - sorry I have been MIA - I found out I was pregnant but had an mc earlier this week. It has thrown me completly off track and now I dont think I have any chance of hitting target weight for the wedding but hoping I am back on track now - only problem is I am going on holiday next week so going to have to be really strict on myself! x 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## louisiana

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry hope&faith.dont be too strict while ur on holiday just go for the sensible option


----------



## WW1

Huge :hugs: Hope&faith. Enjoy your holiday and be gentle on yourself. As Louisiana said, take the sensible option but don't worry if you slip every now and then xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hugs: hope&faith!! :hugs:

I lost 2lbs :happydance: 

Good luck today Vickie!!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Hannah, I didn't lose but I didn't gain and I'll take that after the week I had :lol:

Well done on your loss! :happydance:

so sorry for your loss hope :hugs:

When I first started I used all of my weekly points, now that I'm closer to goal I find that I can only use about half of them and still lose :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry for your loss hope & faith xx 

Congrats on the 2lb hannahgracee


----------



## adamskatie

Hi ladies, 

:hi:

Just wondered if I could join in on your thread? I'm going to join my local WW group this Wednesday - 10 weeks after the birth of my baby boy Samson. I'm not sure how much weight I've gained but I feel urrgh! I seriously need motivation!

Do you think it would be ok for me to take LO to the meeting? :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

adamskatie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Just wondered if I could join in on your thread? I'm going to join my local WW group this Wednesday - 10 weeks after the birth of my baby boy Samson. I'm not sure how much weight I've gained but I feel urrgh! I seriously need motivation!
> 
> Do you think it would be ok for me to take LO to the meeting? :shrug:

:hi: Welcome!

I've not attended the meetings (I do it online) so not sure but hopefully someone can help you out :) good luck :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

adamskatie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Just wondered if I could join in on your thread? I'm going to join my local WW group this Wednesday - 10 weeks after the birth of my baby boy Samson. I'm not sure how much weight I've gained but I feel urrgh! I seriously need motivation!
> 
> Do you think it would be ok for me to take LO to the meeting? :shrug:

Welcome!! 

I take my LO along to my meetings! Shes normally well behaved but if shes being difficult i just weight in and go! 

Everyone there loves her and they all want hugs and stuff...lol!! 

Saying this i havent been to a meeting in 8 months ish so shes grown up a bit since then. 

Another lady comes to the same meeting as me with newborn twins, no one minded at all!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today. 

29 daily allowance and 2 weekly allowence...


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi all can I join in? Just started the pro points and it's my first week. Finding that I'm not using most of my points and I'm suspicious!


----------



## Vickie

New2Bumps said:


> Hi all can I join in? Just started the pro points and it's my first week. Finding that I'm not using most of my points and I'm suspicious!

:hi: Welcome and good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I've lost my motivation!!

I have eaten beyond crap the last week!

How do you all hop back on?


----------



## Vickie

for me it's seeing the scales go back up, it makes me mad and motivates me to get back on track :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Hello Adamskatie and new2bumps

I'm online so can't help with the meetings and bringing LO, I can't see why it would be a problem.

Had sneaky wi this morning and put on 1lb, hoping it's just a glitch and I'll have lost by the time I wi next week. To be productive had a good workout at the gym and eaten below my pp today.


----------



## Jellycat

Vickie said:


> for me it's seeing the scales go back up, it makes me mad and motivates me to get back on track :hugs:

Yep me too

BB forget the past, start tomorrow afresh xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Vickie - its 25.5lbs - wow I'm going to look like I've had a massive weightloss this week!! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Sorry about that :flower: I was editing while eating breakfast--never a good idea :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

Love the idea of this thread! Just what I needed right now. A little background on me, my name is Christina and I have 4 kids ranging in age from 3 weeks to 11 years old. I use to be skinny once upon a time, that was before my first child. I was 16 then though. I managed to lose all the baby weight the year following his birth. But then gained a lot back. I then had my 2nd and 3rd children both within 2 years, and gained a lot after them. I have already lost what little I gained while pregnant, but still have about 70lbs I want to lose. I have done WW in the past, but can never stick to it for very long or at all. I am planning on joining online tomorrow and would love to have your girls support on here, and hopefully be somewhat of a support to everyone else. Oh and my hubby has some weight he would like to lose, but not a lot. He cant stick to a diet either, so I dont think I will be getting a ton of support from him. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

2.5 lb loss:happydance:

Back on track, lost the 1.5 I gained last week plus extra!!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

braijackava said:


> Love the idea of this thread! Just what I needed right now. A little background on me, my name is Christina and I have 4 kids ranging in age from 3 weeks to 11 years old. I use to be skinny once upon a time, that was before my first child. I was 16 then though. I managed to lose all the baby weight the year following his birth. But then gained a lot back. I then had my 2nd and 3rd children both within 2 years, and gained a lot after them. I have already lost what little I gained while pregnant, but still have about 70lbs I want to lose. I have done WW in the past, but can never stick to it for very long or at all. I am planning on joining online tomorrow and would love to have your girls support on here, and hopefully be somewhat of a support to everyone else. Oh and my hubby has some weight he would like to lose, but not a lot. He cant stick to a diet either, so I dont think I will be getting a ton of support from him. Thanks for reading!

Welcome to the thread! You're right it is really helpful having the support of the girls here. It makes so much difference having someone to talk to when you go wrong or are struggling, and having people congratulating you on the small wins!

Don't expect miracles, the best way to do it is to lose a little bit every week so it will feel slow going! If you have a bad day just put it in the past and start again the next day. We all have them you just have to be able to move on and accept that you will slip up every now and again!:flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls I've lost my motivation!!
> 
> I have eaten beyond crap the last week!
> 
> How do you all hop back on?

I've been getting my DH to take pictures every WI day so I can see the weight loss (or gain). NO ONE WILL EVER SEE THEM THEY'RE HORRIBLE but it helps me to see that visual reminder of why I am doing this!


----------



## Vickie

I wish I'd taken pictures now! I was dead set against it in the beginning :dohh:

well done on your loss wannabe! :yipee: 

:hi: Welcome braijackava and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Well done on everyone's losses!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## louisiana

:happydance: on the losses well done everyone!

i was taken out for a mothers day lunch-yummy!we went to frankie and bennys,you should have seen me sitting with the menu and my ww eating out guide:haha: but managed to get a starter and a main meal and still have weeklies left over:thumbup:

i also bought zumba for the wii so once hubbys finished watching a shit film im going to have a go


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Quick question. Is a Wii fit worth buying?

I've been going swimming pretty much every day for the last 6 weeks but figure it's time to try something else so that my body doesn't get too used to it and stop shrinking!!

Does anyone here use the Wii fit and have they found it useful for weight loss??


----------



## Vickie

I don't find Wii Fit all that good. It has some okay exercises on it but they aren't very difficult and for me not a good workout. I get much more use out of my EA Active 2 and My Fitness Coach (1)

let me know how the Zumba is :) I know several people who are trying it out


----------



## Panda_Ally

I love my wii fit... 
i use mine a couple of times a week, but like anything you do in your own home you have to have the motivation and there is always something else you could be doing.... well there is for me anyways.

It depends what type of person you are whether you would get along with it or not! 

OOO zumba for the wii.... def got to try that!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Tracking for today! 

My OH cooked a gorgeous roast dinner for mothers day with cheesecake for dessert.... my very favourite. 

So.... 
29 daily points 
and only 2 weeklies happydance:)

I could possibly have another slice of cheesecake after doing my wii fit tonight so that might go up to 7 weeklies.....


----------



## Panda_Ally

oops sorry forgot had a cup of tea with a dash of whole milk so thats another point...

make that 3 weeklies used!! 

Sorry for the thread hyjack!!


----------



## louisiana

OMG i did 20min of zumba on the easy setting-i was sweating like a pig
i have done done a bit of zumba in the past which is good cause there didnt seem to be a lot of instruction on how to do the moves.i really enjoyed it tho.
the wii fit can be fun but i would get another fitness game to go with it


----------



## louisiana

had my wi this morning and ive lost 3lb:happydance::happydance::happydance:

so thats 8.5lbs altogether in 4weeks:thumbup:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Lousiana x


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Louisiana !

Weighed in and shown 2 lb loss this week, pleased with that as I've lost nothing in past few weeks so at least I know the ww plan is working!

Off to gym now


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

louisiana said:


> had my wi this morning and ive lost 3lb:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so thats 8.5lbs altogether in 4weeks:thumbup:

Well done!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Hey, I joined WW this weekend in the hope to lose what ive gained during my pregnancy! Going well so far but Im not used to these new PP. Last time I did WW was about 8 years ago!

I need to lose about a stone and half so hoping I can do that by July (For my birthday!). If I can get out of the habit of snacking! I let myself eat whatever I wanted through the pregnancy so finding it hard to stop :dohh:

Well done to those of you that have lost! :) I need to get some scales this week or Im going to miss my WI next weekend lol (I refused to have scales in the house when pregnant i didnt want to see the numbers going up so high!!)


----------



## louisiana

:hi:anababe
i also enjoy snacking:blush: so with the pp i can make sure that i can still have my snacks.that way i feel like im more likely to succed rather than trying to cut them out completly


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Anababe, good luck. I found the phone app so much easier to help calculate the points as I too got used to the old system.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Vickie
I've got a wii fit - we've got wii fit plus & I'm finding it really useful - you can put in an amount of calories to work towards.


----------



## Vickie

louisiana said:


> had my wi this morning and ive lost 3lb:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so thats 8.5lbs altogether in 4weeks:thumbup:

well done on your loss! :happydance:



Jellycat said:


> Congrats Louisiana !
> 
> Weighed in and shown 2 lb loss this week, pleased with that as I've lost nothing in past few weeks so at least I know the ww plan is working!
> 
> Off to gym now

great job :wohoo:



Anababe said:


> Hey, I joined WW this weekend in the hope to lose what ive gained during my pregnancy! Going well so far but Im not used to these new PP. Last time I did WW was about 8 years ago!
> 
> I need to lose about a stone and half so hoping I can do that by July (For my birthday!). If I can get out of the habit of snacking! I let myself eat whatever I wanted through the pregnancy so finding it hard to stop :dohh:
> 
> Well done to those of you that have lost! :) I need to get some scales this week or Im going to miss my WI next weekend lol (I refused to have scales in the house when pregnant i didnt want to see the numbers going up so high!!)

:hi: Welcome to the group and good luck! I've changed my snacking to having fruit/veg most of the time though I save enough points to have something sweet in the evenings :flower:


----------



## louisiana

:hi: Welcome to the group and good luck! I've changed my snacking to having fruit/veg most of the time though I save enough points to have something sweet in the evenings :flower:[/QUOTE]

thats a good idea vickie.at the moment ive been having my 'treat'snack in the afternoon but find myself craving sweet things at night.think ill change it round for a while and see how i do


----------



## braijackava

Haven't started WW yet, have to wait for payday. But I will be here soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm finding it really hard at the minute!
We haven't been food shopping so we are using up what's in the cupboards etc which always seem to be high in points! I also seem to have developed a sweet tooth :(


----------



## MrsBop

Try to think of tomorrow as a new day, thats what I do when I fall off the wagon :hugs:

I have WI this morning, had a sneaky peek on my wii fit (which always shows my weight as more than it is lol) and I should have at least 2lb off, fingers crossed! Will report back later! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been saying that for the last week :(


----------



## rachael872211

Jellycat, My SIL always uses her weekly points and goes into negative so she has to do activity points to get it back to 0 and she has lost weight so far. I know what you mean though I feel guilty about using them! I like having the activity points there as well but not use them. 

Well done on all the losses. x


----------



## purpledaisy2

I lost 3lb this week :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Jellycat

Great result purpledaisy !


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purple! :yipee:


----------



## braijackava

Lost 2 lbs, but not officially started WW yet. Still waiting for payday.


----------



## braijackava

Oooh and that officially makes me 1lb lighter then before I got preggo!


----------



## Tiff

Well done ladies on your losses! Down 1lb for me this week, YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## louisiana

well done on the losses everyone:happydance::happydance:

ive had a productive day-made the tomato and sweetcorn muffins from the ww cookbook.this is a huge deal for me as its the 1st time ive ever baked anything!and they turned out ok.brodie enjoyed sitting in his highchair while i explained what i was doing.going to make choc chip muffins for my sisters birthday this weekend


----------



## Nicolaa

Hey! Can i join? im new, and hannahgraceee recommened me as were both doing weightwacthers and said you guys were a great support! Ive lost 11.5lbs so far and started beginning of march!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Nicolaa said:


> Hey! Can i join? im new, and hannahgraceee recommened me as were both doing weightwacthers and said you guys were a great support! Ive lost 11.5lbs so far and started beginning of march!

Welcome! Well done on the weight loss so far, that's a fantastic amount to lose in such a short time!!:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

braijackava said:


> Lost 2 lbs, but not officially started WW yet. Still waiting for payday.

well done! :yipee:



Tiff said:


> Well done ladies on your losses! Down 1lb for me this week, YAY! :wohoo:

:wohoo: Go Tiff!!



louisiana said:


> well done on the losses everyone:happydance::happydance:
> 
> ive had a productive day-made the tomato and sweetcorn muffins from the ww cookbook.this is a huge deal for me as its the 1st time ive ever baked anything!and they turned out ok.brodie enjoyed sitting in his highchair while i explained what i was doing.going to make choc chip muffins for my sisters birthday this weekend

mmmm sounds yummy!



Nicolaa said:


> Hey! Can i join? im new, and hannahgraceee recommened me as were both doing weightwacthers and said you guys were a great support! Ive lost 11.5lbs so far and started beginning of march!

:hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far :D


----------



## MrsBop

Well done on your losses girls!

I lost 2lb :happydance: had a Maccy D's to celebrate :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss MrsBop! :yipee:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: Is it ok if I join in!?!

Just went along to my first weight watchers meeting tonight!! And have gone all out and already bought my monthly pass, started my esource account, downloaded the app :haha: and am doing my food shopping list now ready for tomorrow!!! 

I've got a lot to lose :( but am feeling really determined and motivated and hopefully will have you ladies as support as well as my weekly meets!! x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome! Of course you can join :)

Good luck on your WW journey!

I started with 105 to lose and it was definitely a daunting prospect! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome! Of course you can join :)
> 
> Good luck on your WW journey!
> 
> I started with 105 to lose and it was definitely a daunting prospect! :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs:

Wow, lbs? And how many have you lost and in what length of time (if you don't mind me asking that is!!)? I've set my initial goal as a 67lb loss :wacko: which seems a massive amount and a bit out of reach... but I'm trying to be optimistic and just take my time! x


----------



## Vickie

yes 105 pounds :)

I've lost 93, so 12 to go! (my goal is to get to a healthy BMI and we'll go from there). I started January 9, 2010 :D

:hugs: I know it always seems so daunting at first, I wasn't even sure I was going to lose at all when I first started the program. Just take it week to week and remember that all loss (no matter how small) will add up in the end!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi ttc lolly - I also have alot to lose aiming 83lb initially so your not on your own 

Well done MrsBop great result !

I had a fight with maltesers last night unfortunately they won and have used up a lot of my weekly points. Just means need to be more focused for rest of week. I've planned all my meals upto Friday just got to stick to it know! At least I'm off out today so can't be tempted with the kitchen cupboards.


----------



## louisiana

hiya ttc lolly my goal is to loose about 70lbs.i say about cause ive never been small lowest i got to was 12st 7lbs so im not sure how i will look.we will get there and this is a good wee thread to help with motivation-we are all in the same boat here


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vickie said:


> yes 105 pounds :)
> 
> I've lost 93, so 12 to go! (my goal is to get to a healthy BMI and we'll go from there). I started January 9, 2010 :D
> 
> :hugs: I know it always seems so daunting at first, I wasn't even sure I was going to lose at all when I first started the program. Just take it week to week and remember that all loss (no matter how small) will add up in the end!

Wow that's amazing, well done you!!! I love hearing success stories, it makes me even more determined and spurs me on!! And in a relatively short time too :shock: wow!!! You'll be my inspiration lol! x



Jellycat said:


> Hi ttc lolly - I also have alot to lose aiming 83lb initially so your not on your own
> 
> Well done MrsBop great result !
> 
> I had a fight with maltesers last night unfortunately they won and have used up a lot of my weekly points. Just means need to be more focused for rest of week. I've planned all my meals upto Friday just got to stick to it know! At least I'm off out today so can't be tempted with the kitchen cupboards.

Thankyou :hugs: it's great having a thread on here with otheres in the same boat as me :lol: definitely motivating! Sorry you lost your fight with the malteasers!! x



louisiana said:


> hiya ttc lolly my goal is to loose about 70lbs.i say about cause ive never been small lowest i got to was 12st 7lbs so im not sure how i will look.we will get there and this is a good wee thread to help with motivation-we are all in the same boat here

I'm exactly the same louisiana! I haven't been my goal weight in only god knows how long :dohh: so I've just picked a healthy weight (on the higher end :haha:) and aiming for it!!

I hope I do get there. I've literally failed at most diets I've attempted :wacko: Slimming World being the most recent! However, I couldn't get my head around the logic of being able to eat unlimited amounts of carbs (potatoes, white pasta & rice) AND losing weight! So I feel a lot more optimistic with WW as I really do need to sort out my portion sizes x


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone and well done on the losses so far this week!

It is cake week at work and my department is right by the kitchen (we bake/bring in cakes and you pay 50p-£1 a slice which goes to charity)!! I've been sharing slices with my colleague (my share has been less than a third of the slice - I'm trying to be slightly good!) so far this week. Had one yesterday and one today! I've roughly pointed what I've eaten so hopefully I'll still see a loss tomorrow!!

Tomorrow is going to be hard as there are plans for quite a few cakes to be in the office!! It is going to be tempting to buy a slice of each to save for after weigh in but I'm not going to! I'm going to allow myself a slice of one cake and try and resist the others!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi girls, can I join in?

I joined WW online on Sunday, as I'm going back to work full time next week and I need to get into the swing of things before I revert to buying takeaways and eating rubbish. 

I've got around a stone to lose. My starting weight was a lot higher (I put on 50lb with LO) but I've slowly got down to my pre-pregnancy weight (10st 7lb) mainly through breadtfeeding. But LO is only on 2 feeds a day now, an I've noticed the pounds creeping back on. I weighed on Monday and was 10st 10lb, and ideally I'd like to get to 9st 7lb, but haven't been that weight for many years so I'm not sure if I'll manage it! 

I've only ever done (and not been successful) at slimming world, but I'll quite happily sit and eat HUGE bowls of potato/pasta/rice etc so it never worked, I need to learn portion control, which is hopefully where WW comes in!

:wave:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I was 19st 9lb when I started and am on week 10.

I was 18st 6lb on Sunday when I did my official WI (18st 4.5lb when I did a sneaky WI this morning:blush:)

My ideal weight according to WW is 9st 6 - 11st 9. so that would be a goal of 8st - 10st 3 lb to lose. 

That is way too big a number for my brain to comprehend, even thinking that I have potentially 143 lb to lose is not only terrifying but also really disheartening so I'm going with small goals of 5%, 10%, 15% of bodyweight.

I would love to fit into the 'Normal' section of the height/weight graphs but will settle for just being able to buy regular size clothes rather than the 'Big is beautiful' or 'Inspire' range :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Cocoa and good luck!! :)

Lou that is some serious self control well done so far keep it up! :thumbup:

:hugs: Wannabe that's what I did, I broke my weight loss down to small goals which helped keep me motivated (5%, 10% than every 10 pounds I'd celebrate). 

No idea where my weight is this week :lol: we've hidden the scales to stop from weighing so much (I really don't want Hannah to think it's normal to weigh yourself every day). Anxious to see what Sat. brings!

I bought a new bathing suit today :yipee: Hannah and I have a swim class and my old swim suit was way to big :blush: I couldn't believe it when I put it on yesterday :rofl: it was kinda embarrassing--Hannah almost pulled the top completely off of me it was so loose


----------



## rachael872211

Wow Vickie that is a great loss and inspiring. 

My SIL made me feel a bit pants the other day. I said I was back at my pre-pregnancy weight, I was just as over-weight then and she was surprised and thought I was smaller.........which means I must look so much bigger :-(


----------



## ttc_lolly

That sounds like a great idea Wannabe Mommy & Vickie - aiming for small goals and building it up :thumbup: I'm going to try that! Because thinking of losing the 63lbs all at once is so daunting!!

Hi cocoaone :hi: and welcome! SW was the same for me too!! I used to eat jacket potatoe after jacket potatoe :dohh: I didn't lose any weight either!! I'm sure I'll do better at WW! x


----------



## Vickie

rachael872211 said:


> Wow Vickie that is a great loss and inspiring.
> 
> My SIL made me feel a bit pants the other day. I said I was back at my pre-pregnancy weight, I was just as over-weight then and she was surprised and thought I was smaller.........which means I must look so much bigger :-(

:hugs: Ignore her (I know easier said than done)

Honestly I didn't tell anyone apart from my mom, Stan and Tiff (on here) about my weight loss until I'd lost around 40 pounds because I didn't want any negative comments (or questioning if I'd stick with it etc.) :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

ohhh deary deary me....

i just had a binge..

mcdonalds, chicken legened with fries and the awful FULL fat coke :( and them cheese stick things! :dohh: Nicolaa didn't have anything! so proud of her, (we went to the cinema tonight no popcorn nothing tho ;) )


----------



## MrsBop

HannahGraceee said:


> ohhh deary deary me....
> 
> i just had a binge..
> 
> mcdonalds, chicken legened with fries and the awful FULL fat coke :( and them cheese stick things! :dohh: Nicolaa didn't have anything! so proud of her, (we went to the cinema tonight no popcorn nothing tho ;) )

If it makes you feel better I used 37 points in there yesterday dinner time and I've just used 39 on ice cream :blush: Bad me, AF's here though, thats my excuse! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

haha were as bad as eachother ;) x


----------



## lovie

hello everyone :) I was wondering if i could join you? I am ttc at the moment and also trying to loose weight in the effort to be a healthy mummy one day soon (FX!!) I have been dieting since the 1st of feb and i have lost 19 pounds so far. untill last week i had just been half heartedly calorie counting and trying to eat "healthily" but i have found that i was cheating a little to often and not loosing any more weight (thankfully not gaining anymore wither) but i really need those numbers to be going down!

I decided to join WW i did it for a few months 3 years ago and found it easy to understand. I lost some weight with it but i didnt really have the motivation to carry on, i quite like being curvy. Now i HAVE to loose weight, my goal is to have my bmi below 30 by the end of august. at the moment i weigh 208 and at 175 my bmi will be 30.. so that is 33 pounds i need to loose in 21 week.. I hope i can do it! 

I had my 1st weigh in on tuesday and i lost 2.5 pounds... I hope i can keep it up!

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome lovie and good luck!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Lovie and welcome to the WW thread!!

I started writing a post about 2 hours ago saying I was having a fat day and felt like I was going to STS or have a gain at weigh in at lunchtime even though I'm within points. I decided to not be silly and not post it though. Went to weigh in and.........

I lost 1.5lb!! :happydance:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done Lou :thumbup: 

Hi Lovie :wave:

I ate into my weekly points by quite a bit yesterday as it was LOs birthday and I'd made cupcakes. But I was very good and scraped the buttercream icing off the top, and they were eggless as LO is allergic so only 4 points for a large cupcake (I had 3 :blush:)

Being better today, bran flakes and fruit for breakfast, a very yummy fajita chicken tortilla wrap with garlic sauce (6p) and a large salad for lunch and maybe stir fry for dinner, need to check the points


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi Lovie :wave:

Well done Lou, that's fantastic :dance:

Well today I'm not doing as well as I could be... I ate *4* of those WW carrot cake slices one after the other :blush: and @ 2 pro points each I probably shouldn't have!! Still have just under a 3rd of my allowance left for the day, so going to plan a nice healthy dinner for tonight! x


----------



## lovie

hia :)

thank you so much for your kind welcome ladies :)

well done for your weight loss lou! 

cocoa1 your cupcakes sound yummy! congratulations to your LO on their birthday:cake:

ttclolly i miss the carrot cake so much! I am from England but im living in Sweden as my OH is swedish, it makes WW a little more tricky for my than when i did it the uk because they have a lot less WW food, alot less diet food in general really. Also i have to try and understand what is said in the meetings, my swedish isnt great!

i have a odd question which is does anyone know if supliments (I take evening primrose oil, agnus castus and folic acid) count towards the points? 

:flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

lovie - oh no! i love the carrot cake slices (a little bit too much evidently :haha:), that must be so hard sitting in a group and trying to keep up with what they are saying in another language :shock: that is determination right there!!

hmmmm good point about the supplements... i'd be inclined to say no, but that's just a guess. do they have any nutritional value/information on the pack? x


----------



## Lou1234

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi Lovie :wave:
> 
> Well done Lou, that's fantastic :dance:
> 
> Well today I'm not doing as well as I could be... I ate *4* of those WW carrot cake slices one after the other :blush: and @ 2 pro points each I probably shouldn't have!! Still have just under a 3rd of my allowance left for the day, so going to plan a nice healthy dinner for tonight! x

Thanks. :flower:

It might be worth triple checking the points for the carrot cake just in case it is one of those that rounds up if you have 2 or more (like the bread is 1pp each and 3pp for 2 slices). Not trying to dampen things but wanted to make sure they are pointed right.

My husband made an Oreo cheesecake for cake week at work. We pointed it last night. 168 points!! Yes! 168 for the whole cake. I managed to cut 12 slices so 14 points for a slice of cake that isn't huge!! I had a bit of a slice but pointed 10 points just in case!!


----------



## Lou1234

And I do love the ww carrot cakes!!

I tried the lemon cheesecake the other day (not the frozen one). 5 points but was very nice and worth the points!! Tried the sticky toffee one last night (that one was frozen). It was nice but I don't think it was worth 5 points!

Sorry for the cheesecake theme of my last 2 posts!! :blush:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I am desperately trying to not eat right now.

Had a shockingly horrible day at work today, I'm a team leader and 1 of the advisors told me that everyone hates me the only reason they put up with me is they hate the other team leader more and basically spent 2 hours telling me how useless they think I am while I tried to remain calm, open and considerate of their views and concerns.:cry:

I'm quite proud that I retained my composure and professionalism but the urge to sit and cry while smoking a 20 pack of marlboro lights and downing giant cadbury milk bars is very strong!!

Enough of my ranting. 

Welcome to the group Lovie and well done on your weightloss Lou!!!:happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I am desperately trying to not eat right now.
> 
> Had a shockingly horrible day at work today, I'm a team leader and 1 of the advisors told me that everyone hates me the only reason they put up with me is they hate the other team leader more and basically spent 2 hours telling me how useless they think I am while I tried to remain calm, open and considerate of their views and concerns.:cry:
> 
> I'm quite proud that I retained my composure and professionalism but the urge to sit and cry while smoking a 20 pack of marlboro lights and downing giant cadbury milk bars is very strong!!
> 
> Enough of my ranting.
> 
> Welcome to the group Lovie and well done on your weightloss Lou!!!:happydance:


Grrr - stupid work people!! Would you like us to come over & smack them for you!??? Well done for not crying - I think I would have! Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Lou1234 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovie :wave:
> 
> Well done Lou, that's fantastic :dance:
> 
> Well today I'm not doing as well as I could be... I ate *4* of those WW carrot cake slices one after the other :blush: and @ 2 pro points each I probably shouldn't have!! Still have just under a 3rd of my allowance left for the day, so going to plan a nice healthy dinner for tonight! x
> 
> Thanks. :flower:
> 
> It might be worth triple checking the points for the carrot cake just in case it is one of those that rounds up if you have 2 or more (like the bread is 1pp each and 3pp for 2 slices). Not trying to dampen things but wanted to make sure they are pointed right.
> 
> My husband made an Oreo cheesecake for cake week at work. We pointed it last night. 168 points!! Yes! 168 for the whole cake. I managed to cut 12 slices so 14 points for a slice of cake that isn't huge!! I had a bit of a slice but pointed 10 points just in case!!Click to expand...

Its not all bad news though - we had to have granary bread the other day as it was all that was left in the shop - when I looked it was 3 points per slice instead of 2 points like our normal bread but when I put 2 slices into the online tracker it was only 5 points instead of 6!!


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hello everyone :) I was wondering if i could join you? I am ttc at the moment and also trying to loose weight in the effort to be a healthy mummy one day soon (FX!!) I have been dieting since the 1st of feb and i have lost 19 pounds so far. untill last week i had just been half heartedly calorie counting and trying to eat "healthily" but i have found that i was cheating a little to often and not loosing any more weight (thankfully not gaining anymore wither) but i really need those numbers to be going down!
> 
> I decided to join WW i did it for a few months 3 years ago and found it easy to understand. I lost some weight with it but i didnt really have the motivation to carry on, i quite like being curvy. Now i HAVE to loose weight, my goal is to have my bmi below 30 by the end of august. at the moment i weigh 208 and at 175 my bmi will be 30.. so that is 33 pounds i need to loose in 21 week.. I hope i can do it!
> 
> I had my 1st weigh in on tuesday and i lost 2.5 pounds... I hope i can keep it up!
> 
> :flower:

Hey lovie - nice to see you here - dont know why I've not told more people to come & join us over here - Vickie is very inspirational & wise!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

All forms of physical violence have been considered in great depth!!:haha: 

Thank you! Gonna get the Wii sports out later and do a bit of boxing I think


----------



## twinkle1975

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I was 19st 9lb when I started and am on week 10.
> 
> I was 18st 6lb on Sunday when I did my official WI (18st 4.5lb when I did a sneaky WI this morning:blush:)
> 
> My ideal weight according to WW is 9st 6 - 11st 9. so that would be a goal of 8st - 10st 3 lb to lose.
> 
> That is way too big a number for my brain to comprehend, even thinking that I have potentially 143 lb to lose is not only terrifying but also really disheartening so I'm going with small goals of 5%, 10%, 15% of bodyweight.
> 
> I would love to fit into the 'Normal' section of the height/weight graphs but will settle for just being able to buy regular size clothes rather than the 'Big is beautiful' or 'Inspire' range :happydance:

I was 19.13 when I started. Got weighed on our scales this morning & I was 18 stone - sure it won't be as good at WW this evening as it never is! I've set my ticker to the amount I've got to lose by the time I go back to see the FS in August as to get down to a normal BMI I have to lose 135lbs - & the thought of that just blows my mind - that's a whole other person!! So small steps is the way forward! I'm totally with you about 'normal' clothes - I want to buy clothes at Next - I don't mind if they're a size 16!


----------



## lovie

hello twinkle its nice to see a familia face! well familia shoe.. and you know i love those shoes!

wannab mommy it sounds like you did an amazing job keeping your calm at work today! that person sounds like an unplesent peice of work grrr

i checked the supliments and no info about calories.. i will be anoyed if i have to waste points on yuky pills!

:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

BTW - sorry for clogging up the page - I haven't worked out how to quote more than one person in a post - any clues??


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie - I've just found some nutritional info for evening primrose on sparks people & put it through my ww calculator - 0 points per capsule!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Can't find the same info for the others but can't see them having points if Evening Primrose doesn't as they're not an oil!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

lovie said:


> hello twinkle its nice to see a familia face! well familia shoe.. and you know i love those shoes!
> 
> wannab mommy it sounds like you did an amazing job keeping your calm at work today! that person sounds like an unplesent peice of work grrr
> 
> i checked the supliments and no info about calories.. i will be anoyed if i have to waste points on yuky pills! :flower:


I found this website but can't find agnus castus on it. It might be useful for the other supplements though

https://www.fitbit.com/foods/categories/Vitamin+and+Mineral+Supplements/Minerals/86


----------



## lovie

you ladies are super stars thank you so much for the info!! i feel a lot better knowing that there is no points in EPO :) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lou1234 said:


> Thanks. :flower:
> 
> It might be worth triple checking the points for the carrot cake just in case it is one of those that rounds up if you have 2 or more (like the bread is 1pp each and 3pp for 2 slices). Not trying to dampen things but wanted to make sure they are pointed right.
> 
> My husband made an Oreo cheesecake for cake week at work. We pointed it last night. 168 points!! Yes! 168 for the whole cake. I managed to cut 12 slices so 14 points for a slice of cake that isn't huge!! I had a bit of a slice but pointed 10 points just in case!!

Ahhhh I'm confused and concerned now :lol: I didn't know about this rule!! It just says ''2 pro points per serving'' on the pack and then I did the nutitional value in my calculator just for fun, and it confirmed 2pp per slice!

Mmmmmm nom nom nom the oreo cheesecake sounds amazing!! x



twinkle1975 said:


> BTW - sorry for clogging up the page - I haven't worked out how to quote more than one person in a post - any clues??

Twinkle I finally figured out how to multiple quote a few months back after being a member on BnB for over 2years :haha: You click on the '+' sign neat to 'Quote' for each post you want to quote, and then click on 'Quote' on the final post you are quoting and they'll all show up in your message box :wacko: hope that makes sense! x


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> you ladies are super stars thank you so much for the info!! i feel a lot better knowing that there is no points in EPO :) x

It is a pleasure!



ttc_lolly said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. :flower:
> 
> It might be worth triple checking the points for the carrot cake just in case it is one of those that rounds up if you have 2 or more (like the bread is 1pp each and 3pp for 2 slices). Not trying to dampen things but wanted to make sure they are pointed right.
> 
> My husband made an Oreo cheesecake for cake week at work. We pointed it last night. 168 points!! Yes! 168 for the whole cake. I managed to cut 12 slices so 14 points for a slice of cake that isn't huge!! I had a bit of a slice but pointed 10 points just in case!!
> 
> Ahhhh I'm confused and concerned now :lol: I didn't know about this rule!! It just says ''2 pro points per serving'' on the pack and then I did the nutitional value in my calculator just for fun, and it confirmed 2pp per slice!
> 
> Mmmmmm nom nom nom the oreo cheesecake sounds amazing!! x
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> BTW - sorry for clogging up the page - I haven't worked out how to quote more than one person in a post - any clues??Click to expand...
> 
> Twinkle I finally figured out how to multiple quote a few months back after being a member on BnB for over 2years :haha: You click on the '+' sign neat to 'Quote' for each post you want to quote, and then click on 'Quote' on the final post you are quoting and they'll all show up in your message box :wacko: hope that makes sense! xClick to expand...

Yay Lolly thank you so much!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Waheeeyyy my pleasure! ;) x


----------



## twinkle1975

Right 25 minutes until WI - off to do all the pre WI things I do that I'm convinced make a difference - go to the loo, swap my shirt for a tshirt, take my belt off....!! Good luck to anyone else going to WI tonight!


----------



## CocoaOne

Wannabe mommy - I would have cried! Well done for keeping your cool :flower:

We ended up staying out late, I'm Starving and OH mentioned the word 'Chinese'.... But I'm pointing egg fried rice and mushroom chowmein as 29 points (16 & 13) which is higher than WW says but my takeaway does them quite oily. I've still got 23 weekly points to last me 3 days too.

Good luck twinkle!


----------



## Vickie

huge :hugs: wannabe! you want us to go kick their asses :grr: what jerks!! :hugs:

Well done on not caving into eating under the stress! :) Hopefully the exercise will help :)

I don't point any medicines that I take or vitamins (not quite the same but I really don't think that they should be pointed) :flower:

today is going pretty good :) I can't workout, stupid strained muscle, but that's okay. It is healing and I hope to get back on it on Monday


----------



## braijackava

Ok now I am officially signed up for WW online. Going to start tracking tomorrow morning. According to the site, I get 50 points a day?! That seems like a lot to me even though I am exclusively breastfeeding.


----------



## CocoaOne

braijackava said:


> Ok now I am officially signed up for WW online. Going to start tracking tomorrow morning. According to the site, I get 50 points a day?! That seems like a lot to me even though I am exclusively breastfeeding.

I think they set the weight loss to only 1lb per week if your exclusively BF. Not that you need to calorie count on WW, but you burn around 500 calories BF, and 50 points is around 2000 calories (average woman's daily needs) so by not having the 500 that you lose from BF, you should lose 1lb a week (although you'll probably find you lose more. If that makes sense? Try to use extra points for cheese/milk and some healthy oils


I have a confession - I'm a secret daily weigher :blush: I can't help myself. So I was 10st 10lb on Monday, and 10st 6.5lb yesterday- which I know is mostly water weight being lost, but I was 10st 9lb this morning :-( Bloody Chinese food! That'll teach me :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

braijackava said:


> Ok now I am officially signed up for WW online. Going to start tracking tomorrow morning. According to the site, I get 50 points a day?! That seems like a lot to me even though I am exclusively breastfeeding.

You get an extra 14 points a day for exclussively breastfeeding and 7 whilst BF and weaning :)


----------



## Anababe

I missed my WI last weekend as I dont have any scales at the moment, but I had a quick look whilst visiting my grandad yesterday and ive lost 4 lb :D 

Had a bad couple of days though with snacking and not eating healthy, I had some lunch out yesterday and day before and I have no idea how to point it so not sure what my PP are for last couple days. So I need to start again and get back on track!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Anababe!

I agree the points are the extra ones you get from BF :) good luck with the plan :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Another 1.5lbs off last night! How's everyone else doing today??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow well done anababe & twinkle!! Amazing :)

Well 3rd day so far and all is well(ish!), I'm eating within my points but aren't making the healthiest choices possible :wacko: I still haven't been food shopping properly yet either! Also I'm off out tomorrow night for my sisters birthday and I imagine I'll be consuming a bit of alcohol! I've still got all my weekly pro point allowance left, but any suggestions on low pp drinks? I usually drink rosé but seems it's 4pp per 175 glass! x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss twinkle! :yipee:

doing well here, WI is tomorrow :) I feel pretty good about this week even though I've not really been able to workout as much as usual I've done well food wise.......

When I first started WW it was 1 week before our big grocery shop and we were broke! I stayed within my points but the foods I was eating weren't the healthiest choices around :dohh: I think you'll still lose as long as you're staying within your points allowance :)

not sure on the drinks though, hopefully someone else can help you out :flower:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done twinkle and Anababe!

TTC_lolly - what about vodka and diet coke? 2 points for a normal 25ml measure. 

Good luck tomorrow vickie


----------



## braijackava

So this is going to sound lame...:blush: but even though I just started this morning, this is the longest I have ever stuck to a diet. :haha: Talk about crappy self control. I think this time might be different!
I have not been eating the best things either, but I did just go grocery shopping so that should change soon. Its the Easter candy that is killing me. At least I am counting it though.


----------



## louisiana

u will probably find that because ur counting the points in the sweeties and chocolate that u will be eating much less than u normally would!
i found that my 1st week i maybe wasnt eating the healthiest but my points were not going to far and i was still a bit hungry but ive sort of changed to eating more home cooked food that makes me feel fuller-and proud that i cooked someting:haha:.
the beauty of ww is it doesnt really feel like i diet as such cause even tho theres points i dont have to look at calories,think its a problem with me if i have to count calories i can become a bit obsessive and rebel.but not finding this with ww at all.

went out for an unexpected lunch yest and we went to la tasca and managed to have 3 dishes and only used 4 weeklies yest.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I gained 2lbs!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

HannahGraceee said:


> I gained 2lbs!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hannah

That's great louisiana! Every time I eat out I use tons of weeklies :rofl:

1.5 pound loss for me this week! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done ladies on the losses

Hannahgrace :hugs: you'll have a better week this week

Regarding alcohol I was going to suggest vodka too as long as mix with a diet drink

Bad week for me not expecting a good result Monday think I've even put on. Doesn't help I've come down with a stinking cold and sore ears. I've used up all my weeklies already.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Jellycat, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## HannahGraceee

its because i had mcdonalds twice and dominos pizza and a bottle of wine :dohh: plus i was so hungover this morning i drank 3 glasses of juice and a can of coke :dohh: i dont normally drink or eat anything before i go lol


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just had a jumbo battered sausage and chips from the local chippy! Bad Katie, bad bad Katie!!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## tinkerz23

Been awhile since I have checked the thread..congrats to all who had losses or stayed the same.

I was down 1 lb this morning for a 14 lb total!


----------



## twinkle1975

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Just had a jumbo battered sausage and chips from the local chippy! Bad Katie, bad bad Katie!!!!!!!:blush:

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## twinkle1975

HannahGraceee said:


> its because i had mcdonalds twice and dominos pizza and a bottle of wine :dohh: plus i was so hungover this morning i drank 3 glasses of juice and a can of coke :dohh: i dont normally drink or eat anything before i go lol

A dominos pizza is winging its way here as I type!


----------



## Vickie

we're having pizza tonight for my cheat :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

twinkle1975 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Just had a jumbo battered sausage and chips from the local chippy! Bad Katie, bad bad Katie!!!!!!!:blush:
> 
> MmmmmmmmClick to expand...

Yup, lovely greasy, fatty food! Been thinking about it for weeks and the hubby's off at a geeky comic convention so today I could scoff a massive plate off naughtiness without the 'Are you sure you want to do that???' look!!:happydance:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

1.5lb loss this week:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss!


----------



## braijackava

So my new motivation is this, for every lb I lose I am going to save $10. Then when I reach my goal I am going shopping!


----------



## rachael872211

I lost 2.75lb this week. 

I have a chest infection and feel rough so I have been eating what I fancy but its eating up my points. I had a tin of macaroni cheese to myself for lunch and blew 10 points, but it made me feel better. 



Lou1234 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovie :wave:
> 
> Well done Lou, that's fantastic :dance:
> 
> Well today I'm not doing as well as I could be... I ate *4* of those WW carrot cake slices one after the other :blush: and @ 2 pro points each I probably shouldn't have!! Still have just under a 3rd of my allowance left for the day, so going to plan a nice healthy dinner for tonight! x
> 
> Thanks. :flower:
> 
> It might be worth triple checking the points for the carrot cake just in case it is one of those that rounds up if you have 2 or more (like the bread is 1pp each and 3pp for 2 slices). Not trying to dampen things but wanted to make sure they are pointed right.
> 
> My husband made an Oreo cheesecake for cake week at work. We pointed it last night. 168 points!! Yes! 168 for the whole cake. I managed to cut 12 slices so 14 points for a slice of cake that isn't huge!! I had a bit of a slice but pointed 10 points just in case!!Click to expand...

Oh wow that sounds so yummy! I could eat one now. 



Vickie said:


> we're having pizza tonight for my cheat :lol:

Whats a cheat? x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss rachael! :happydance:

I have a cheat day every week, generally the day I weigh in so on Saturday, where I basically eat whatever I want


----------



## twinkle1975

I save my cheat day for Saturdays!


----------



## Jellycat

braijackava said:


> So my new motivation is this, for every lb I lose I am going to save $10. Then when I reach my goal I am going shopping!

Sounds a great idea ! Almost tempted to do the same but I went through my old clothes this week and I have so many gorgeous dresses I want to be able to fit into again

Vicki I like the sound of your cheat day, do you still count the points or ignore points for the day and start afresh the next day?


Rachel / wannabe mommy great losses this week :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

I count my points to see where I'm at :lol: 

I try not to go into my weeklies any other day of the week :thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

I lost 3lbs! :dance:

First WI though, so I imagine a lot of that is water weight from drastically cutting down the amount of carbs I have.


----------



## Jellycat

Well done cocoaone keep it up!

I've lost 2lbs not sure how as went way over points so wondering if It might show up this week or the work I put in at beginning of week paid off. Either way very happy with the loss this week.


----------



## louisiana

ive reached my 5% goal:yipee::yipee::yipee:
i lost 3lb this week so thats me at 14st 2.5lb.

must have been all the dancing on sat night:dance:


----------



## Jellycat

Louisiana brilliant news
:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## rachael872211

Well done jellycat. 

Well done louisiana. Must feel great to get to 5%


----------



## Vickie

well done on all of your losses! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done on all the losses.

I STS this week, I've not been good this past week so I'm just glad it wasn't a gain.

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow brilliant losses this week everyone!! :dance:

Off to my first WI now... wish me luck!!! x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your first WI!!! :)


----------



## WW1

Hi all. Well done on your brilliant losses :thumbup:

I lost 1lb last week and STS this week. We were away at the weekend so ate and drank far more than I should have. Glad to have STS! Had a great weekend though!


----------



## Vickie

your total loss is 12 pounds WW1? :flower: I want to make sure I have the front page updated correctly

sounds like a fun weekend! :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vickie said:


> good luck with your first WI!!! :)

Thanks hun :)

Well I lost 3lbs! Wasn't the half a stone I was hoping for :rofl: BUT I did drink a lot of wine on Saturday night and eat a take away so it's not too bad!! Determined to do really well this week too, and I'm hitting the gym too! x


----------



## WW1

Vickie said:


> your total loss is 12 pounds WW1? :flower: I want to make sure I have the front page updated correctly
> 
> sounds like a fun weekend! :lol:

Yes it is 12 lb :thumbup:

It was a good weekend - although I cringed when I stepped on the scales this morning :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

WI today, down 1.2lbs! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

ttc_lolly said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> good luck with your first WI!!! :)
> 
> Thanks hun :)
> 
> Well I lost 3lbs! Wasn't the half a stone I was hoping for :rofl: BUT I did drink a lot of wine on Saturday night and eat a take away so it's not too bad!! Determined to do really well this week too, and I'm hitting the gym too! xClick to expand...

3 pounds is a great loss well done! :yipee:



WW1 said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> your total loss is 12 pounds WW1? :flower: I want to make sure I have the front page updated correctly
> 
> sounds like a fun weekend! :lol:
> 
> Yes it is 12 lb :thumbup:
> 
> It was a good weekend - although I cringed when I stepped on the scales this morning :dohh:Click to expand...

I have weigh ins like that :lol:



Tiff said:


> WI today, down 1.2lbs! :happydance:

well done Tiff! :yipee:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Tiff & Lolly, great losses :)


----------



## MrsBop

I'm a bit miffed, I STS this week :( don't know why really, I came off AF Monday, could it be that? x


----------



## Vickie

AF usually affects my WI :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

AF usually affects me too. You'll have a good loss this week xx


----------



## louisiana

well done to those who lost weight and those who STS.

well yesterday i got my af and all i wanted was chocolate so i ended up using 11 weeklies:blush:oops.but i did do loads of exercise to make myself feel a bit better!


----------



## hemmysgirl

Is it too late to join this group? Hope not! :flower:

I am on TTC month #2 and I think if I get my weight down, it will be an easier road. I carry a lot of belly fat and I know I need to get rid of it or the pregnancy will be no fun, huffing and puffing around all the time!

I have a lot of WW materials from my mom and we don't have extra money for the online plan or meetings, so I'm just reading my materials and doing the best I can. This group will help a lot!!

I'm weighing myself tommorrow morning and marking all the food in the fridge/pantry with points tonight, so I'm ready.

Congrats to all who've lost weight!!! What a huge accomplishment!! Can't wait to be with you! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome hemmysgirl! Never to late to join us :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi Everyone!
I'm SOOO glad I found this group. I'm a BnB addict and it was helpful to have others to talk to throughout my pregnancy. 
Well, now I'm 6 months post-partum, still breastfeeding, and somehow I still have 50 lbs to lose!!! Argh I could hang myself (not really, but that's how disgusted I am with myself). I've not been taking advantage of the breastfeeding, and am just eating anything and everything without restraint.

I have done WW online before (when I only had 15 lbs to lose--those were the days, huh??), and decided to sign up again about 5 days ago. So far, so good, but am having some chocolate cravings right now. 

I know you're encouraged to use your weekly points, but can you really still lose weight by doing that?

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome hibiscus! 

You are supposed to use all of your daily points but you can choose to use or not use your weeklies. I've always gone into mine (some weeks moreso than other) and have lost pretty consistently :flower:


----------



## louisiana

hiya hibiscus
this is only my 6th week doing ww bbut ive used my weeklies each week,i also try to earn activity points tho


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone :hi:

1.5lb off for me at weigh in today!

AF properly arrived yesterday and I'm feeling completely bloated so I'm happy to have lost!

I have used my weeklies every week (this was my 10th weigh in). I do not use them all though. I save about 10-15 each week in case I have mis-pointed anything. I don't earn anything too huge on activity points - I swim a few times a week and maybe do one class but I'm really harsh when working out activity points as I don't want to work them out wrong.


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Well done on your loss Lou!


----------



## Lou1234

Vickie said:


> :wohoo: Well done on your loss Lou!

Thanks Vickie.

I've just checked the first page (which I think you've just updated) and I've either missed posting a loss or you didn't see it. I've lost 10lb so far. Please can you update the first page? :flower:

Thank you


----------



## hibiscus07

Thanks, all! 
It's good to know you can still lose while using the weeklies. I think I will probably dip in to them, as needed, but try not to use them all every week. 
I guess I don't want to feel like I'm depriving myself too much, or else I might completely fall off the wagon.

Congrats on your loss, Lou!


----------



## braijackava

Way to many oreos and milk last night while up with the baby...:dohh:


----------



## Lou1234

Oreos are the only form of chocolate that can safely live in the cupboard in our house!! I don't like them and my husband loves them! Even if I was really itching for chocolate they would stay safe! :haha:

hibiscus07 - Have a play with the weeklies and don't be scared to use them. Some people on the WW forum can use them all and lose, others half and other none. Some people have to spend a few weeks figuring out what works for them. I think it depends on how much you have to lose as well. Once you get to 29 points (if you aren't on that many already) if your weight loss slows down then the only way to cut back is to reduce the weeklies or up exercise.


----------



## delivery786

WW is GREAT, I love it! esource is really good too online, you can put your weight in online and it builds a little graph. Eat late in the day. Going to bed with full stomachs means that their bodies must respond to the huge flood of nutrients with a rush of insulin, forcing their bodies to store some of it in the cells as fat instead of in the muscles and organs as nutrients.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: <---that's me waving goodbye to any loss this week :haha: We had Indian food for lunch and boy was it good but not WW friendly :rofl: oh well :witch: is here and I'm retaining water anyways so didn't expect much out of this week anyways :lol:

hibiscus that's what I like about the program--I don't feel deprived :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Poop - was having a really good day - went down into the next stone when I got on the scales this morning but then got a message from a girl who really grates with me saying she'd got her BFP on her 1st cycle trying (sorry not having a go if anyone has been in that situation but she gets up my nose at the best of times) - got so down I didn't realise the time & totally missed my weigh in!!


----------



## Vickie

oh no twinkle :hugs:

can you weigh at home or anywhere else?


----------



## twinkle1975

I'll get weighed at home later - thought I might get my 10% keyring last night though - ah well will just have to keep my fingers crossed for next week!


----------



## Vickie

I bet you'll get it next week :yipee:


----------



## braijackava

First weigh in -3.6! Woohoo!


----------



## hibiscus07

Congrats, braijackava!

I also had my first weigh-in today. I started on Monday but decided to switch it to Friday since I'm more likely to be "bad" with food on the weekend. 
So...after just 4 days, I've lost 4 whole lbs!! I know it's almost entirely water weight, but that says a lot about how badly I was eating!

Can't wait to hear more good news from the rest of you :)


----------



## Vickie

well done to both of you on your losses :yipee:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi hemmysgirl and hibiscus

I'm currently aiming not to use my weeklys and past two weeks I've used them all oops!

Had really good gym sessions this week it's great to start feeling fitter tempted to try everyday soon. However me and toast with marg is too much this week really hope it's due to af due and not me having lack of control.

Twinkle toes sorry you missed your wi


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I've been rubbish recently but weighed myself this morning and lost 3lb :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well done on the losses ladies :dance:

I'm having a good week so far (I think!) & have been to the gym twice, going again tonight and I have body combat tomorrow morning! AF is on her way though :( hoping that doesn't effect my WI on tuesday too much, or make me eat too much chocolate!! x


----------



## Lou1234

Good losses this week :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done everyone!! I did an hours walk round a local country park with a friend this afternoon - feel v healthy!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss brunette! :happydance:


----------



## louisiana

getting organised to head off to the gym-was meant to have a personal training session but she is sick. so i only hope i can actually push myself.i normally do classes,wish me luck


----------



## Vickie

good luck! hope your gym session went well

1 pound off for me this week :shock: no idea how I managed that :rofl:


----------



## bloodbinds

Hey ladies! I started WW on monday and have done really well so far this week so looking forward to my weigh in on monday! :)


----------



## Iheartarnie

Hey ladies

Didnt realise there was a ww thread! I joined 5 weeks ago and have lost 9lb so far. Feel pretty good about it. Having a good week this week so hope wednesdays WI goes well!


----------



## louisiana

did ok at the gym today,ive signed up to try body combat tomorrow but ive no idea what it is:dohh:

had a bit of a cheat day tho:blush: but this is the 1st one ive had since starting ww and i know im not going to make a habit of it.so ill just need to work extra hard at the gym tom


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Iheartarnie and well done on your loss so far! :happydance:

One off day/cheat day is definitely not going to do any harm louisiana! :)


----------



## louisiana

im back in the right frame of mind so back on track today!going to go to the gym and then as its such a lovely day me DH and brodie are going to go for a long walk somewhere


----------



## ttc_lolly

louisiana said:


> did ok at the gym today,ive signed up to try body combat tomorrow but ive no idea what it is:dohh:

I did body combat yesterday and maaaannnn I am aching now :lol:

It's basically boxercise - like a form of kickboxing crossed with aerobics! It's really good! Also u burn around 600 calories per class :shock: I'm doing them twice a week now! x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I haven't been around, I have no Internet :( I gained 2lbs last week but this week I lost 2.5lbs :) so 21.5lbs lost do far! x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

STS this week, which is better than I expected! Me and WW parted ways for a few days because the people at work were P***ing me off so much chocolate was the only answer!!!:wacko:


----------



## RaInBoWs

when you have a salad whats on your plate, are there any WW pasta/potato salads that are low in points?


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Hannah!

ohh that class sounds good :thumbup:

:hugs: wannabe

we bought bikes yesterday :yipee:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay well done on the loss Hannah!! And I'm not surprised Wannabe Mommy, the people you work with suck :haha: good job STS though :hugs: x


----------



## louisiana

well body combat is not for me-at least not at the gym i go to!the usual they asked at start who was new and i go told to bend my knees and elbows and that it was one long track.she said nothing during the time i stayed she just pointed.everyone else knew what they were doing but i didnt have a clue.was kind of made to feel a bit unwelcome as if they didnt want the nusence of someone new.


----------



## Vickie

:nope: that's awful louisiana! I'd complain :growlmad:


----------



## Neeno

Hi Everyone ! Can I join in here too . inspired by Vickie's weight loss journal and her support I finally joined WW. day one today. will need lots of support ladies. hope to see results soon

beginning weight is 198 Lb
Target
short term 188 lb 
long term 120 LB
age 28 ,hieght 5' 2
mommy to one 2 yr old girl


----------



## braijackava

Totally bombed the diet yesterday and today, starting fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Neeno and good luck :hugs:

the first week was definitely the hardest for me so if you struggle some this week it's completely normal! You can do this :)

:hugs: braijackava getting back on is what is important!


----------



## Neeno

Thnx Vic at first i thought 30 points is a bit too high for me but boy was a I hungary all day 
i guess it will get better as my body have been used to eat whatever and whenever iykwim

anyways i was kinda feeling guilty about eating all the fruits I ate today i mean i know some fruits are really high in calories like mangos bananas etc do u think its ok to eat more than one
anyways will have to bug you ladies alot for all my questions


----------



## Vickie

I would eat until your full (so if that means more than one then yes I would eat more than one) :) Just make sure to listen to your body and stop when you are no longer hungry so that you don't eat to much.


----------



## louisiana

hiya neeno:hi: i agree with vickie its about listening to ur body.
i know that some people dont want to eat bananas as they are higher in calories than other fruit but i find that if i have one with breakfast it keeps me fuller till lunch.when i dont have one i need a mid morning snack.so i personally would rather have the calories from that.
it takes a while to get used to finding out what works for u,but the support here helps.

i had my wi this morning and lost 1.5lbs:happydance:


----------



## WW1

Hi neeno - welcome! I'd say keep eating the fruit as it's better than the alternatives you could be snacking on!

Well done louisiana on your weight loss :thumbup:

braijackava : I did the same last week (went away for the weekend and totally lost it points wise :dohh:). Starting afresh is the main thing!

I had my WI this morning and lost another 2lb so that is my 1st stone award :happydance:

I've now lost 6.7kg (14.7lb) in 8 weeks and I'm very pleased. Now to keep the momentum going ...
:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses! :yipee:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi to all the newcomers !

Louisiana sorry your class wasn't what you expected, that's not nice of the instructor

Bad news wi and I've gained 5lbs !! I know I ate alot of White bread last week and was Ill at the beginning of the week but I wasn't expecting that! Didn't even think it was possible to gain that much in a week without pigging out all week.

I know my scales have been temperamental recently and I'm wishful thinking it's AF due .... But to be honest I think I need to stop using my weeklys unless for emergencys as maybe it's too much??

Went to the gym and planned my food for the day, been food shopping and bought loads of fruit and veg and chicken. I'm not thinking about the wi it's done and nothing can change so need to focus on this week instead.


----------



## hibiscus07

Great job on the losses, guys!

No worries if you fell off the wagon a bit. I think WW seems to be pretty forgiving. I know I have a terrible habit of doing all-or-nothing, so if I fall off, then I REALLY fall off the diet wagon. So, I'm going to try to allow myself to have the occasional bad day and not feel so crappy that I just keep doing it.
I allowed myself to eat some of my weekly points this weekend. On Saturday, I planned out how I would use my points ( :D ), so I got a small Blizzard at DQ, which was 15 pts, but it was SOOO worth it. I also ate at Taco Bell (also planned out!) and had 2 of the fresco crunchy tacos, which were only 4 pts each, soo...between those things and some wine, for the whole week I used 26 of my 49 weeklies. Not too bad and I don't even feel that guilty about it--woohoo!

Have a great day!


----------



## Vickie

I don't see how you could have gained 5 pounds of fat in a week :hugs: 

could be water retention?


----------



## Jellycat

Possibly vickie as my cycles are all over the place at the moment and I have had a few pmt symptoms but could just be coincidence. It could be my scales as I know they have been quite temperamental at times might change the battery and see if that fixes them


----------



## Neeno

WI Today and cant beleive 2 pounds lost already:happydance:
WW reduced my points from 30 to 29 though:dohh:
guess will have to munch on fruits and veges

thanks all of the ladies u are tremendous


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :happydance:

Your new points total should stay, 29 is the average amount for most users on the new system :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on the loss guys :dance:

I've got my 2nd WI tonight.... nervous!!! EEEEK!! It's also my TOTM though and I genuinely feel heavy & bloated :( but I've been really good all week and have been to the gym & my body combat classes every day almost!! x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI lolly!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Vickie :hugs:

Lost 2lbs :happydance: and with it being TOTM I'm very pleased :lol: so I've lost 5lbs in total so far! Fingers crossed for a big loss next week! x


----------



## Jellycat

Great result TTC Lolly, good luck for the week!


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Well done on your loss!


----------



## Neeno

ok so how do u ladies use your weekly points?
im never within my points always a point or two above my daily limit
Is it ok ? or should u be eating within ur points?
I know I sound silly here but just wanted to make sure im not causing any harm by exceeding my points limits every day


----------



## Vickie

you can use them however works best for you. I think the way you are doing it is fine as long as you are staying within your points (weekly and daily). I tend to use all of my weekly points in one whack--on a cheat day :lol: but that's what works for me


----------



## Neeno

yep im still in my points limits( weekly+ daily)
its just that im supposed to be taking 29 points but my actual used will be 32, which leaves a little bit less for weekly 
havent cheated yet but i just started over this weeend so may be next weekend:winkwink:


----------



## louisiana

neeno if i know im not going to be eating out that week i used some weeklies each day.if i know ill be going out or to a friends i save them to eat in one day.sounds like ur doing whats right for u and u will still have lots left for a treat.

i was looking back over my track book and it looks that for me the activity points i earn shouldnt go over 30 a week as when ive earned more than that my weight loss hasnt been as good.has anyone else found this?


----------



## Tiff

It should be fine! If you are ever unsure about over eating your points do some exercise. :thumbup: Then you'll work off whatever it is you over ate. :mrgreen:

1lb off for me this week!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Tiff! :yipee:

louisiana could be that you aren't eating enough of the AP points you earn??


----------



## bloodbinds

I lost 5lbs this week! (first week) Am over the moon, wish every week could be like this but i know you always lose the most in the first week, lol.

I have a problem today though, i've been very ill and have been sick all night and day today, i just can't face the thought of eating. Hoping it's only a one day thing, but what will this mean for my diet?! Hmmm.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss!! :)


----------



## louisiana

i never eat any of the activity points that i earn.i think im gonna have to experiment with my ap.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone.

2lb off for me making my loss now 12lb.

I logged my weight online and I've got my 5% which is the good news but the bad news is I've gone down a point!

Bit miffed that my leader didn't tell me that but it isn't obvious anymore when you go down a point and I guess they can't work out the points for everyone every time they get weighed.

I'm going up North this weekend to stay with the mother-in-law (Friday-Monday) so could really do with that extra daily point as we eat out a lot! I'm aiming to not gain next week!


----------



## braijackava

I am thinking if I am lucky I will STS this week. Not been doing very well, but got back on board yesterday.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Lou! :yipee:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - Sorry for being mia for so long we have had a lot going on the last month and weight watchers got put on the back burner. But we are back on track now and total loss at the moment is 47.5. My sister is over this week so we are going to be out with them alot but I am going to avoid bad foods as much as possible as it would be lovely to get another 2 pounds off this week!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back hope :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

louisiana (and anyone else but I saw your reply on another thread :lol:) you have Zumba and My Biggest Loser for Wii? How do you find the programs and what kinds of exercises do you do? We've considered getting another program to help change thins up but weren't sure what to get

:flower:


----------



## louisiana

Vickie said:


> louisiana (and anyone else but I saw your reply on another thread :lol:) you have Zumba and My Biggest Loser for Wii? How do you find the programs and what kinds of exercises do you do? We've considered getting another program to help change thins up but weren't sure what to get
> 
> :flower:



out of the 2 i prefer zumba,but thats because i love to dance(not very good at it tho:dohh:).u can set 20,45 or 60min workouts at beginner,intermediate and advanced as u get used to the routines.
the biggest loser is good as well but more like circut training.lots of boxing moves jumping jacs.i dont know if this one would change ur routine too much as it sounds similarish to the EA workout that u have


----------



## Vickie

is it all dance or do they do other exercises as well?


----------



## braijackava

Down .2 lbs this week! Not great but glad I at least maintained.


----------



## louisiana

Vickie said:


> is it all dance or do they do other exercises as well?

the zumba game is all dance,but u do get a full body workout


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo - after 3 creme eggs last week I've lost 2.5lbs! And got my 10% key ring!!!


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Well done on the losses!

thanks louisiana! :)


----------



## Incubator

Please can I join? I've been following your weight loss Vickie and you are inspirational! Huge congratulations. 

My LO is 10 weeks old and I'm BF so decided to do WW for nursing moms. I tried WW when my middle child was a baby too but had willpower issues! I still do have willpower issues but after being overweight or pregnant for the last 3 years it's time to do something about it. 

I'm too terrified to get on the scales right now but judging by how my clothes fit I need to lose at least 50 pounds to get back to my pre-pregnancies weight. I started online WW on April 19th - I'm doing OK but feeling a bit grumpy and hungry! I'll weigh myself as soon as I pluck up the courage!
Well done with all your losses and best of luck on your dieting journeys...
x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Incubator and thank you :hugs:

If you are feeling hungry can you snack on veggies or fruit? Those are zero points values and great if you need a bit of something throughout the day. :) You definitely don't want to starve or deprive yourself--that's when I get in the most trouble because than I'll get frustrated and eat whatever is in sight


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats on your losses ladies !

Welcome Incubator, Hope you have a great loss this week.

Vickie I have biggest loser for xbox and I think it's very similar to your ea sports you already use. Also I've changed my routines alot from boxing to circuit to yoga, from beginner to hard to challenging, using resistance band, from 30 mins to 70 min workouts and actually they are all very similar and repetitive and use same exercises for the majority. I haven't used the zumba game so can't comment on that one.

Didn't make it to the gym today but resisted take away this evening ! DH wanted curry but I persuaded to have chicken stir fry. My only concern is we have had chicken stir fry 3 times this week and really need to think of other quick heLrhy meals. Going to try and look at the website and my books and see if anything could be worthwhile cooking. Ordered tofu in our food shop for tomorrow anyone had this before?


----------



## Vickie

Thanks for the game input everyone :D

we're not ready to buy yet but will definitely keep it in mind for the future

our quick meals are spaghetti and meatballs (with turkey meatballs), turkey tacos, baked chicken with a veg and carb (sometimes whole wheat bread or potatoes) & veg.....


----------



## HannahGraceee

WI tomo! I miss not having Internet! Miss the surport! :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hannah was wondering where you'd been. Good luck with your WI!

mine is supposed to be tomorrow to but I weighed today (STS) since today was a holiday and we went to breakfast with friends this morning :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all -

well I am still on track this week and feeling really positive although still a long time to go till weigh in! Going to a bbq at my parents tomorrow but I am going to have a v low point breakfast and lunch and not have any carbs in the evening and I am sure I will stick within my points! 

Vickie - I am about to buy the zumba game as I love it but cant keep going to classes with Amy needing me and Dave not being able to get in from work early enough.

My quick dinner at the moment is salmon and rice just with a little soy sauce. I also tend to do a roast at least once a week but then use the meat for at least one more meal things like gammon, egg and boiled potatos as the meat is already cooked its super quick and doesnt take long to tidy up afterwards!

Hope everyone is ok. I am just off to have some apple tart and custard! Had to really save my points today to allow for it but it will be worth it!


----------



## braijackava

Does anyone have any good recipes for a family? I dont know what I could make that is enough for 5 people, that the kids will like, and is low enough in points? I have just been eating separate meals than them, which is going to get old after a while.


----------



## Jellycat

Ooohhh loving all these quick and easy meals and not a stir fry in site !

For family - spag Bol with quorn mince? Could use leftovers for following days lunch or freeze


----------



## braijackava

Thanks for the idea, but I am afraid I dont know what that is? Haha maybe cause I am in the states? I dont know....


----------



## Incubator

How is everyone able to resist easter eggs????

I've blown my points today! I started off so well but I'm sitting watching an easter movie with my 12 year old and we've ploughed our way through an entire giant egg!

Will get back on the wagon tomorrow!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I have seriously fell off the wagon today (well this whole weekend) :blush: and WI is tuesday :shock: arghhhh!!! It was OH's bday on Fri so had a few (too many!) drinks, and today I've had a lovely lamb roast with all the trimmings, a tiny piece of banoffee pie and a bit of OH's easter egg :wacko: ooooops! x


----------



## WW1

Incubator said:


> How is everyone able to resist easter eggs????

I haven't. I am a bad bad girl :dohh:

I just hope I haven't gained this week!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: no help here I cheated a good deal of the weekend! back on today though :thumbup:

Happy Easter everyone!

We tend to eat meals together as a family (I think it helps that Hannah is younger so she's pretty adaptable to what we eat--I mean she may protest but not as much as an older kid you know?)

anyways things we have regularly: Cheese stuffed shells (will PM you the recipe), spaghetti and meatballs (with ground turkey), turkey tacos, turkey burgers, silver dollar pancakes with turkey bacon (a regular breakfast item here), any kind of chicken with mashed potatoes/baked potato/bread & veg, fajitas etc.


----------



## WW1

Well miracles do happen! I lost another 0.6kg this week. That's just over 16lb in total. 

Perhaps the chocolate diet is the way forward... 

Either that or my chocolate eating will come back and get me next week! 

Good luck on your losses this week, ladies x


----------



## louisiana

im down staying at my mums so i had to weigh in here and it seems as if ive lost 2lbs but will wait till im home next week to do a proper weigh in.ive dropped my daily points to 30 for this week tho incase it was a correct weight.

i ate an easter egg as well and had ice cream:blush:.but i got my hubby to take my other egg away so i wont eat it!

vickie will u pm me the recipe for cheese shells aswell please.i love cheese!!:haha:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses!! :yipee:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Decided not to WI yesterday. I have had a super duper naughty week soooooo much chocolate!!!

Will get my ass back in gear this week and hope to lose all the weight I know I put on last week ready for my WI this Sunday!


----------



## Vickie

you can do it Wannabe!! :)

I've not weighed since my weekend binge either :lol:


----------



## Incubator

OK. I figured shame was the only way to get this diet well and truly started so I bit the bullet and got on the scales...I'm heavier than I've ever been and feel completely depressed about it but it sure is an incentive to stick to the diet! I have 60lbs to lose to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight. It seems like an impossible task right now but I'm determined to get there. I'm getting married next year so am desperate to be back to my old self by then.

I'm going to count today as day 1 as it's my first weigh in...

Wish me luck ladies...I'm going to need it!

Hope you all have a great week. Happy dieting!

x


----------



## Lou1234

Morning all.

3 day working week this week! Yay!

We stayed with my mother-in-law this weekend. So no exercise and a meal out everyday!! I took my eating out guide and made better choices when out and think I managed to stay within my daily and weekly points! I didn't eat a lot of fruit and veg though so hope that doesn't affect things too much.

Plus I had an Easter Egg!! I had creme egg on Saturday and on Sunday had half the egg and had the other half yesterday. 7 points per half. Managed to just have a bit and put it back and have more later!! I've never, ever done that in my life! Used to just eat the whole thing in one sitting (which I could still do now to be honest but I would love to get my stone at weigh in on Thursday so that kept me on track!)!

Have a good week everyone! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

glad you did well when eating out Lou!

Good luck Incubator :hugs: You can do this


----------



## hope&faith09

I have weigh in tomorrow and I am actually looking forward to it this week! I have tried really hard to stay on track and and really hoping to do well. We had a bbq at my parents at the weekend and although my mum brought out garlic bread and my favourite deserts I didnt have any! And we went to my nans today for a picnic altho I ate a little more than I planned to I am still within my daily points and feeling happy with myself! 

Hope everyone is getting on ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow! :)


----------



## braijackava

I love how it feels when you know you did good and are going to lose!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Incubator make smaller goals instead of thinking of total wanting to lose. Have a great week !

I avoided the eggs during Easter but also avoided the gym. Weighed in today and lost 3lbs


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jellycat! :yipee:

I agree make small goals and celebrate each time you hit one! It's helped keep me motivated


----------



## Neeno

SO another question

I know as long as you eat within points you should be losing weight. i dont use all of my weekly points though and so far i am losing , but have any of you had weeks where you ate all your daily + weekly points and still lost weight ?
I dread eating out , that I might not Lose iykwim:wacko:


----------



## Vickie

in the beginning yes I could use all of my weeklies plus my dailies and lose weight.....not any longer though, I can use about half of my weeklies and still lose :)


----------



## Lou1234

I eat out at least once a week and as long as I've tracked I've lost weight.

I eat most of my weeklies and leave about 10-15 just in case I've mis-pointed anything. I'm thinking long term - when I get down to 29 points I might need some room to reduce points from somewhere if my weight loss slows right down. 

I will continue using lots of my weekly points until I stop losing. Some people can use all, some half and some can only use a few. Unfortunately it seems to be one of those things you have to play around with and see what works for you. Try not to be scared of them though!


----------



## hope&faith09

3.5lbs off for me this week yay - total loss 51lbs only 16 to go to my wedding goal! 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## Jellycat

That's great work Hope & Faith well done !

I'm using all my weeklys at the moment even though that's not my intention at the beginning of the week. I stick better to the diet if I use them as I then don't feel I'm being restricted.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope! :happydance:

wish me luck we're off for a bike ride :argh: :rofl:


----------



## Lou1234

Brilliant loss Hope&Faith!

I lost 2lb this week which I am so, so happy about! Takes me to 14lb in 12 weeks (which is why I am so happy - I was so good at the weekend to try and get 2lb off!) :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Well done Hope!!! :yipee: I STS this week. :( But I was massively sick and my loving guy refused to let me follow the plan while trying to get better. :sulk:

I am impressed I STS though, I haven't done ANY sort of exercise in over a week. :shock:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Lou!! :yipee:

:hugs: Tiff STS is good when you're sick! Feel better soon


----------



## Neeno

Just wondering wt do u ladies do for breakfast , i need Quick, Low point Breki ideas for the days im working, ( hate to cook in the morning )
i have been doing special K or bagels , but getting bored now


----------



## Vickie

I'm not going to be much help, my breakfasts are usually 9 points (I eat a lower points lunch). I usually have silver dollar pancakes with turkey bacon (so not very quick either :() Hopefully one of the others can help :)


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been MIA for a while :( i've had a really bad couple of weeks and fell of the WW wagon and this week i'm ill :( so god knows how thats gonna go on the scales next week! anyway i'm gonna try and be good as you girls help me keep on track in the week and i need that as i'm bad otherwise :)

weldone to all the losses girlies :) gonna go and have a read through now xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back sjb! :hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

Hay Vickie!

How are you? how are you doing?


----------



## Vickie

just finished up dinner :lol:

had a bit of an off couple of weeks, hoping to kick these last 10 pounds in the ass from here on out though! :rofl: (must resist chocolate!)


----------



## Jellycat

For breakfast I usually have either :-
Sultana bran 50g with skimmed milk (5pts)

Scrambled eggs in microwave with skimmed milk on 2 slices of ww Danish (9pts)

Microwave porridge with sliced banana (4pts)

Rice Krispie cereal bar (2pts)

Belvita biscuits (6pts) -which I've stopped having as didn't satisfy me and I started having them and snack during the day so not buying them anymore


----------



## sjbno1

i usually have special K and fruit with milk (5pts) 

a friend of mine has lost 2stone since january and told me that she allocates 5pts to breakfast, 5 pts to lunch and the rest for dinner :) and then exercise so i'm gonna try that too :) although the exercise regime was suppose to start this week but as i'm unwell that hasnt happened :dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

I just bought this for my breakfast next week 

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/14691/Breakfast-on-the-Go---Pink

think its such a good idea :)


----------



## braijackava

-3 lbs this week! The weird thing is I weighed myself at 5am, and then again at 8am. I weighed less at the earlier weigh in so I used that one? I hope that doesnt mess me up for next week.


----------



## Neeno

Hmm Great Ideas ladies Keep em coming though lols

never thought of having a cereal bar though. will try that 

also i was looking for some muffins recipes. i have Equal sweetner tablets any one uses those to substitute sugar , and wt do u do to substitute butter, i was thinking low fat margerine ( "I cant believe its not butter" thing) ,


----------



## Vickie

I use a low fat margarine, applesauce in place of any oil and egg whites instead of whole eggs


----------



## Neeno

ooo thanks vickie that will save up load of points,
do u do that for all muffin/cake recipes? wt about banana bread? any one tried that 
and how do they turn out?
i bet i read on here about puting diet pop in the cakemix
now the question is how much do u put , i mean untill u reach the right consistency? dont want it to be overly sweet

ohh too many questions


----------



## Vickie

I do it for my muffins, cakes and brownies as well and I've not been able to tell the difference :)

never tried the diet soda trick though


----------



## sjbno1

oh i think i have the recipe for the diet coke cake - will have to try and dig it out tomorrow :)


----------



## louisiana

ive not had the chance to post for a few days,and i feel as tho ive had a really bad week. ive still been exercising everyday but im down staying at my mum and dads. my mum has basically told me this week that i will never be thin,made fun of the fact im dieting 'again' and kept saying oh u cant eat that can u?or i could never eat that much for breakfast- i had a 30g bowl of cereal and milk and id cut up and apple and pear for munching on thro the morning but im a greedy pig!!!!
so as usual ive listened to her and reached for shit food and binged then felt awful:cry:


----------



## Vickie

:nope: what horrible things for your mom to say! I don't view it as a diet, it's a lifestyle change. And it's ridiculous of her to say you can't lose weight, you have already proven that wrong by what you've lost so far!!!!! :hugs: 

as for breakfast it is the most important meal of the day! I always eat a big breakfast--much bigger than yours and I've lost 95 pounds. You could always drop that fact to her next time she mentions it :winkwink:


----------



## Neeno

:hugs:louisiana, thats terrible stuff to listen 
i know My Inlaws say some similar things too but behind my back, so i havent told anyone yet about my joinig WW except for hubby who too thinks its not gonna work

i have lost 8 lbs so far in 2 weeks but he cant see it of course

just dont let them bother you I have always been discouraged by these thing hence i am over weight. 
honestly the thing that pisses me off is that skinny ppl think that we r fat becoz we eat alot 
but reality is they eat more than us but have a body type that doesnt show anything
can never understand this logic of Mother nature:wacko:


----------



## hope&faith09

My mum and inlaws were so negative when I first started and went on about the fact I was just a 'big girl' and should stop trying ... 51lbs later they are eating their words. I am not having the best week but trying to stay on top of the points. Ate too much yesterday as my parents ordered chinese and i couldnt resist - hope to lose at least 1lb still this week though.


----------



## Neeno

ugg the office ordered lunch for everyone and u know what Fishs and Chips
Cant say no (courtesy)but dont know wt to do 
just incase u r wondering why im working on saturday I work in a tax office and today is the deadline date 

any ideas how to eat within points, checked online its like 30 points:dohh::dohh:


----------



## braijackava

I didnt tell barely anyone I was doing WW either, cause I always fail. I didnt want any I told you sos.


----------



## Neeno

Can u ladies share your successful muffins/ cakes/ breads recipes please?


----------



## braijackava

Last time I did WW, I had a really good chocolate muffin recipe. It was made with bran and was really good. I am going to try and find it and post it on here if I do.


----------



## braijackava

Here is the link to the recipe. They are pretty good too. I dont know if they would still be 1 point on the new points plus program though? Maybe I will make them in the next few days and tally it up to make sure.

https://www.ehow.com/how_2290892_make-one-point-chocolate-muffins.html


----------



## Neeno

Skinny cow sandwiches
i thought they were 2 points but i calculated and its 4 points
:growlmad::growlmad:

Im sure vicki said it was 2 and so does the box 
cant understand this 
I am on points plus does that make a diffrence?

i calculated noname sandwiches and they r 4 pnt too 
and to be honest i like no name ones better,plus they r cheaper:winkwink:
kind of confused now:shrug:


----------



## bloodbinds

I lost another 3lb this week! Loving weightwatchers!


----------



## Vickie

they used to be 2 points, they're now 4 :( it changed with the new system. Costco sells a healthy choice fudge bar that is pretty good for 2 points though! :)

:hugs: I can't believe people are so negative. I didn't tell anyone that I was on WW until I'd lost 40 pounds because I didn't want the reactions. It was easier for me though as my family all lives in the States......


----------



## Tiff

louisiana said:


> ive not had the chance to post for a few days,and i feel as tho ive had a really bad week. ive still been exercising everyday but im down staying at my mum and dads. my mum has basically told me this week that i will never be thin,made fun of the fact im dieting 'again' and kept saying oh u cant eat that can u?or i could never eat that much for breakfast- i had a 30g bowl of cereal and milk and id cut up and apple and pear for munching on thro the morning but im a greedy pig!!!!
> so as usual ive listened to her and reached for shit food and binged then felt awful:cry:

Your mother sounds a lot like mine. :( 

She's very competitive, has told me that I shouldn't get my hopes up for the last 10lbs as its impossible to shift them. Its impossible for her because she doesn't actually follow the program. She takes what she wants from it and then goes from there.

She gets angry at me for refusing to eat unhealthy things that she provides, when we go over to her house even fully knowing that we're both trying to follow WW, she brings out boxes of truffles and chocolates and then giggles at how she "just needs one" and then sets the box in front of us and starts going on about how we should "live a little". 

It drives me insane. Every single time I talk to her she wants to know how much I've lost. When I have lost she gets grouchy and snippy because she hasn't. Then goes on to justify it to me with how because she doesn't have as much to lose as me so its "harder" for her. :roll:

I feel your pain sweetie.


----------



## Neeno

ummmm why is special k more points and regular cornflakes r low points
i thought special k was supposed to be high fibre low calorie stuff
same serving special k 6 pnts and regular corn flakes 4


----------



## sjbno1

I need to search for that coke recipe - will try and remember tomorrow :D i tried to make the brownies the other day which had banana in them but they were rank!

so sorry some of you are struggling with supportive partners/parents :( thats so unfair! i am very lucky that my OH supports whatever i do and doesnt speak negative of it :) my mum is also a gold member of WW (the old core plan) so that spurs me on if anyone is being a arse :D

weldone on the losses again girls :D


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tiff you know how I feel about your mom


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry to hear people aren't recieving the support :hug:

I think the diet coke cake receive was one of ww highlighted recipes online this week. Next time I'm on my laptop I'll post a link

Great loss Bloodbind


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies hope everyone's ok? Will need to catch up on the thread - I've been on my jollies (holiday!) and so haven't been online OR sticking to my diet :wacko: guaranteed I've gained my whole loss so far :shock: time will tell at WI on tuesday! x


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI on Wednesday lolly! 

:yipee: Well done on your loss bloodbinds! (sorry I forgot to say it earlier :blush:)


----------



## louisiana

well i weighed in and lost a total of 2lbs for the past 2 weeks so thats 15lb in total.
im back at home now so i know ill be back on track:thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss louisiana! 15 pounds is awesome! :happydance:


----------



## louisiana

thanks vickie im happy with it.
just done my online shop so thats all my planned meals bought.
ive been invited out to a neighbours house on fri night for drinks and i know i eat when i drink so ive ordered stuff so i can bake a few good treats for me to munch on:haha:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Congratulations on all your weight loss :thumbup:

I hope you don't mind :blush: I would like to ask a few questions :winkwink:

I followed ww a couple of years ago and found that i was very hungry. I would eat all my points by the afternoon or only have a few left for tea. I understand that a few things have changed lately. 

I am following slimmingworld at the moment and i find that when i put my mind to it i can loose 2lbs a week. 

I need a change though lol. I am board :wacko: What have your weekly losses been like ? Do you find the weight loss slow ? Are you full on the new points system ? 
I have quite a lot to loose and need to find some motorvation from somewhere 
and quick before i spend another summer in tears and wearing my cardigan in the very hot weather :blush:

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickie

louisiana said:


> thanks vickie im happy with it.
> just done my online shop so thats all my planned meals bought.
> ive been invited out to a neighbours house on fri night for drinks and i know i eat when i drink so ive ordered stuff so i can bake a few good treats for me to munch on:haha:

good thinking :thumbup:



sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on all your weight loss :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you don't mind :blush: I would like to ask a few questions :winkwink:
> 
> I followed ww a couple of years ago and found that i was very hungry. I would eat all my points by the afternoon or only have a few left for tea. I understand that a few things have changed lately.
> 
> I am following slimmingworld at the moment and i find that when i put my mind to it i can loose 2lbs a week.
> 
> I need a change though lol. I am board :wacko: What have your weekly losses been like ? Do you find the weight loss slow ? Are you full on the new points system ?
> I have quite a lot to loose and need to find some motorvation from somewhere
> and quick before i spend another summer in tears and wearing my cardigan in the very hot weather :blush:
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

we don't have SW here so I don't really have a comparison

I've been doing WW since January 2010 and have lost 95 pounds to date :happydance: I have 10 more to go to a healthy BMI.

The weight loss is .5-2 pounds a week (generally) for me (I lost more in the beginning but that's normal as you shed water weight). A .5-2 pound loss is a healthy way to loss weight and is the rate you should be losing at

The new points system is different. All fruits and most veg are now free points--you can eat as much as you want (to the point of being full) as well as use your daily points during the day. Other foods have gone up in points to compensate though (especially the unhealthy ones)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

How is everyone getting on? I am having a good week have tried to point everything up but had a chinese which I am allowing alot of my 49 points for on Friday night - we also went out for a carvery dinner last night - I am so proud of myself as I didnt eat too much and when everyone else tucked into huge portions of pudding I just had a pot of tea! Would love 2lbs off on Wedneday to take me down to just a stone to lose before the wedding. 

I really hope everyone is getting on ok. x x x


----------



## sjbno1

louisiana well done on your weightloss this week and for your 15lbs thats fab :D

not sure i'm going to weigh in this week as it was my cousins birthday yesterday and my aunt isnt going which is who i usually go with - i did weigh myself on her scales today though and according to that i have lost about 3lbs :) this sickness diet isnt to bad :haha: i'll decide for sure tomorrow me thinks :D


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Good losses this week!

Sparkle05 - I've lost 14lb so far in 12 weeks. Its actually in about 8 weeks as I went off plan early on and had a few weeks off track! I'm losing 1-2lb a week. I don't feel hungry on the plan - only in the run up to lunch or dinner! I snack on fruit in the morning and the afternoon.

I found SW hard as I eat out quite a bit and struggle to make all my meals from scratch. I'm loving Weight Watchers and Pro Points!


----------



## ttc_lolly

wel done on another loss louisiana!! 15lbs is amazing! :hugs: x


----------



## Neeno

I know its probably not the rite spot to post this but I need support from you amazing ladies who r my role models for weight loss

i lost my job due to 'Lack of work" today 
im sooo heart broken , this job meant a lot to me its my career 
anyways woudlnt go into detail but i am already getting side trackesd from the diet please help me stay on it 
i am loving WW lost 10 lbs as of today started 16th april 
but all i can think of now is everything will go wrong from now on . 
i have always done this , started a diet , quit in the middle due to stress, depression etc
Im scared :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: sorry to hear about the loss of your job

It's really hard to do but you have to try and stop associating food with your feelings (I always ate when I was sad/depressed which in turn made me feel more sad/depressed so it was a perpetual cycle of eating and gaining). Can you find anything other than eating when you get down? Maybe a walk (exercise in general is supposed to help with moods)


----------



## Vickie

hope you feel better sjb :hugs:

well done hope! Never easy to stay on track when there's temptation around!


----------



## louisiana

Neeno said:


> I know its probably not the rite spot to post this but I need support from you amazing ladies who r my role models for weight loss
> 
> i lost my job due to 'Lack of work" today
> im sooo heart broken , this job meant a lot to me its my career
> anyways woudlnt go into detail but i am already getting side trackesd from the diet please help me stay on it
> i am loving WW lost 10 lbs as of today started 16th april
> but all i can think of now is everything will go wrong from now on .
> i have always done this , started a diet , quit in the middle due to stress, depression etc
> Im scared :cry:


im sorry that you lost your job,hopefully it means that something better will be round the corner.
i agree with vickie do exercise rather than eat something-thats what i try to do(it didnt work last wk tho,food won).if i have a bad day or week thats all it is,it doesnt mean ive failed.and exercising has made me feel more positive.it doesnt have to be much just put on a fav song and dance like a loony for a couple of mins:happydance:.any time u feel ur self thinking negatively have a wee rant on here then try to think of something positive:thumbup:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.
I am new to this section, i shall tell you a bit about myself......

I am 31 years old and oh is 32, i came off bcp july 2010 to ttc our first child, at this point i weighted a steady 11st5lb which is still over weight for my 5" 6 height. any way we found out that we were pregnant at start of Nov. I really wanted to tell my folks that i was preg for there xmas prezzie, so booked into a early scan on 20th dec (9week) but sadly i found out that baby had died a few days before, i was truely devestated. I have worked as a nanny looking after other peoples children for the past 12 years and the the time had come where i could look after my own!!!!
I had to go into hospital for erpc on xmas eve.:cry: i am now on cd1 of my 5the cycle since MC, and have just booked a holiday, i kept putting it off as thought i would be pregnant by now, but have realized i cant put my life on hold while ttc. Anyway back to the weight loss bit!!!!
I weighted myself when i booked my holiday and weighted 13stone OMG i have never been so heavy before, it really depressed me, think i must have been eating rubbish since MC. this was 2 weeks ago, i have joined weightwatchers and so far managed to lose 6lb :happydance:
I really want to get back to 11stone (goal 10stone) for my holiday on 10th july that 21lb in 10 weeks!!!! do able but i have to really focus and NO slip ups!!! I have done ww before and lost 2 stone so i know i can do it if i focus!!!!

So thats me! nice to meet you all!!! xxx


----------



## louisiana

im so sorry for ur loss suffolksarah.
but welcome to our little group,well done on ur weight loss so far.how are u finding the pro points?i take it it was the old plan u did before.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the group suffolksarah. So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Neeno big hugs. To keep me motivated and stay away from easy food whilst at home and bored I've stuck a big A4 paper with number of pounds to my first goal it currently stands at 14..... It reminds me of where I want to be so really makes me question am I hungry or just wanting food. I only started this last week but has helped me. Also agree with music and having a quick dance it puts you in a positive mood.

We are all here if you need us xx

Welcome Suffolksarah - sorry for your loss. Good luck in your first week !


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi.
louisiana yes i was on the old plan before. I found it good but did find i would choose things like kik kats or mini cake over fruit, as more tasty and not much different in points. Where as on the propoints i am finding i am eating more fruit. Although finding it a bit hard as before i new the points of everything, as so much has changed i feel like i have to learn it all again!!!
now sitting down for a weight watchers toffee mini pot and a small baileys, my treat for the day and very yummy!!!!! 
well done everyone on your weight losses so far! xx


----------



## Neeno

morning ladies how r u all doing?

Spoiler
its 5am in the morning I am up since 4 :cry:
cant sleep, cant stop thinking also coughing really bad and keep waking up bubba so decided to get up finally and have a cup of tea 
have a pot on and egg being boiled
last night ended up eating more than wt i was supposed to 
dont want to fail this time:nope: , Im shit scared

have decided to make chicken soup today , soothing and low point.
will hunt fro recipes lemme know if you gals have any?
any ways that was my mini (huge) rant

hope u ladies have a nice day


----------



## Vickie

I'll try to remember to PM you a few recipes we like once the kid's down for a nap

:hugs: One day isn't going to hurt you so don't let it get you down to much!


----------



## braijackava

Neeno I caved and got Mcdonalds last night and ate a bunch of chocolate. I feel your pain! I agree, I dont think one day will hurt.


----------



## braijackava

Oh and WW online is telling me I am losing weight to quickly? Dont know what I am supposed to do about that? I eat all my points and my weeklies.


----------



## Vickie

how long have you been doing it again? I found I lost "too quickly" the first month to month and a half and than it started to even out to the one to two pounds a week

A lot of the first losses are water weight and I was heavier to begin with and it was such a drastic lifestyle change that I think it helped me to lose very quickly early on


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Just off to weight watchers - I will catch up properly later on! Fingers crossed for a good loss! x x x


----------



## braijackava

This is my fourth week, so I am sure that is it. Thanks!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI hope!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

3.5lbs off for me this week taking me to 54.5lbs lost! I am really happy and really motivated to have another good week! Only 12.5lbs left to go till my dress fitting goal! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope! :yipee:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all :hi:

1lb off for me today. I ate every single one of my weekly points. I did earn activity points but nothing major (I've put down 18 but I point everything I do as low as working out activity points scares me!)

Congratulations on the other losses this week!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Lou!!


----------



## Neeno

as long I stay out of the house I am a good girl and dont eat anything 
but as soon as i come home I keep eating and munching on lil things and end up eating up my points for dinner

i was soo good untill i stopped going to work and I dont know wht I am going to do 

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Jellycat

Hope - once again a great loss well done 

Neeno - I've found I'm exactly the same at the moment, I've got my weekly shop arriving today and except cereal bars their is nothing tempting that I've ordered this week.... If it's not in the house I can't eat it.


----------



## braijackava

-2.2 lbs this week! Woohoo!


----------



## Jellycat

Lou / braijackava - great losses this week well done !


----------



## Tiff

Well done on your losses gals! WI today, I'm down like 0.2 of a pound. :haha: So nothing really to write home about, but a loss is a loss and I'll take it! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss braij and Tiff :yipee:

WI for me tomorrow. I'm just hoping to get back to my weigh in 2 weeks ago (154.2 :rofl:) I've been pretty good this week (well except for Saturday & Sunday) so we'll see!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Huge congrats on all the losses. 

I am finding I do exactly the same - If I am in the house I snack on unhealthy food but if I am out and about I dont feel the need to eat! I feel like I am slowly falling off the wagon again ... I stepped on the scales today and although I have been sticking to my points I appear to have put on. I am worried I am becoming slightly obsessed with it all and I really dont want to become this obsessed with food. Argh sorry for the rant my dad has been diagnosed with cancer and my head is all over the place I really need this weight off!

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope so sorry to hear about your dad.

When I found myself starting to weigh everyday I made Stan hide the scales. It's really not accurate (your weight will fluctuate a lot throughout the week!) and like you I found myself becoming way to obsessed about it and than worrying about what I was eating etc.

If I have any "bad" foods in the house that I'm tempted by I make Stan put them away until my cheat day. If it's laying right in front of me I'll eat it, but if I can't see it than I don't make the effort to go looking


----------



## hope&faith09

Thank you for the support Vickie - I havent actually been bad yet I am sticking within my points and have a couple of walks planned this weekend so hopefully I will manage to stay on track. I am just so desperate to get these last lbs off now my goal is in sight!


----------



## blue_kat

Hi,

Hope its ok posting on here, havent actually read the thread as its so long and its getting late (will have a nosy one afternoon while LO is napping!)

I did WW a few years back and got to goal after taking it really seriously - lost 3 stone and felt amazing.

I have now had a baby and now weigh the same as when I first started WW - :cry: very upsetting although my beautiful girl was so worth it!

Now I need motivation to get back into it - dont actually want to go to meetings as I want to use the old method (have loads of magazines,receipe books, calculators, guides etc). 

Can anyone offer me some words of wisdom or tips - last time I went to meetings and had a chart up at work which motivated me, now I dont have that I keep 'slipping' 

Also - how many if any points should I add for breastfeeding? (old points method) - want to make sure I eat properly!

Sorry for the long post! xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome blue_kat and good luck!! 

:hugs: Hope I understand that


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls :) hope your all doing well! I've been up and down since I was last on here but now ive lost 20.5lbs so I gain of 1lb :) not bad lol


----------



## TTC LADY

hi. Does anyone know if the WW app works on other smartphones other than the iphone ?


----------



## Neeno

so can anyone explain what is water retention , why we dont lose weight when AF is due soon 
and when does it go away ,
ok i'll explain a lil bit
was 188 lbs last week and this week I am 189:cry:
I did have some bad food like a mc flurry small (ate half of it|) and lil bit cheesy bread (dominos) but i still stayed in my points and still i gained when i was expecting another 3 lbs off:growlmad:
doesnt make sense to me:shrug:


----------



## Vickie

Hmmm I'm not the best at explaining but I'd be willing to bet that the cheesy bread had a lot of salt in it which would make you retain water and up your weight. If the gain is water retention it will go away very quickly. I know when I eat fast food of any kind my weight sky rockets because of the salt content but it goes back down the next week


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Vickie!

Had a good weekend but weigh in today I've still stayed the same. I've stuck to my points and still not lost, going to try really hard not to use my weeklys this week


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I have had a good weekend trying really hard to stay on track. Not sure if my meeting is on this week but will weigh in at normal time on Wednesday anyway. 1.5lbs off this week would be great as that would take me to 4 stone and I would be super happy.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI hope! :hugs:

I've found it really is a matter of playing with my weeklies and seeing how many I can use in order to lose weight Jelly :hugs:

AF is here so I feel really blah today. I still managed my workout though and Hannah and I spent 2 hours outside :yipee: gotta love that the weather here is finally improving


----------



## hope&faith09

Vickie - my last AF lasted two weeks so I have really struggled with exercise. Do you exercise alone - I love going for long walks but prefer it when I go with someone as I love talking whilst I walk. I think I need to find more activity to do in the house. Not feeling particullay positive about weigh in this week and we get my dads cancer results back today so I am really trying to avoid food.


----------



## codegirl

Good morning everyone! I've just joined WW online and am excited to lose weight (again) :wacko: Last time I started I got preg a few weeks into it :haha: at least this time THAT won't happen.

Lost 2lbs my first official week bringing me to 30lbs down since Eric was born. Since I only put on 12 lbs with him I've actually lost a bit of "me" :dance:

I look forward to getting to know you all and supporting you in this journey!


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome codegirl. The ladies on here are brilliant I couldnt of got so far without them. x x x


----------



## louisiana

feeling properly back on track this week.had a few days off last week and i wasnt feeling up to exercising much.
i didnt wi yesterday as my scales seem to be on their way out so need to buy some new ones.
i managed 50min exercise yesterday and again today,just a mixture of cardio and pilates.
im doing all the stuff at home but ive got a free pass for a class and i think i might go along for a bit of a boost and pick up a new track book,and i saw there was a new cook book out and im always looking for new ideas. the ww mag this month has some really good recipes in it aswell


----------



## Jellycat

Hope&Faith - hope your dads results go well xx

Codegirl - welcome and big congrats on your loss so far

Louisiana - hope you feel better soon. I haven't bought the magazine in years might pick one up this week as I used to like reading peoples success stories


----------



## Vickie

hope&faith09 said:


> Vickie - my last AF lasted two weeks so I have really struggled with exercise. Do you exercise alone - I love going for long walks but prefer it when I go with someone as I love talking whilst I walk. I think I need to find more activity to do in the house. Not feeling particullay positive about weigh in this week and we get my dads cancer results back today so I am really trying to avoid food.

:hugs: Good luck on your dad's results. I hope that they are good :hugs:

I exercise alone in the house when Hannah's napping (with my Wii workouts). When we go on bike rides though we go as a family and I take walks to the playground with Hannah when the weather cooperates :)



codegirl said:


> Good morning everyone! I've just joined WW online and am excited to lose weight (again) :wacko: Last time I started I got preg a few weeks into it :haha: at least this time THAT won't happen.
> 
> Lost 2lbs my first official week bringing me to 30lbs down since Eric was born. Since I only put on 12 lbs with him I've actually lost a bit of "me" :dance:
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and supporting you in this journey!

:hi: Terri and welcome back! Well done on your loss so far! I hope you like the new plan :)



louisiana said:


> feeling properly back on track this week.had a few days off last week and i wasnt feeling up to exercising much.
> *i didnt wi yesterday as my scales seem to be on their way out so need to buy some new ones.
> i managed 50min exercise yesterday and again today,just a mixture of cardio and pilates.
> im doing all the stuff at home but ive got a free pass for a class and i think i might go along for a bit of a boost and pick up a new track book,and i saw there was a new cook book out and im always looking for new ideas. the ww mag this month has some really good recipes in it aswell

:yipee: For getting back on track! Remember when buying new scales that they can be different than your old ones (when I bought my new ones my weight went "up" but I think it was just the difference in the scales

good luck with the class!!!

I keep meaning to buy a WW magazine but never do :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

Quick question, I'm currently on 38 points and the past two days I've had 12 points left so only used 26 points, not from not eating but having lots of healthy choices, also bit sicky so haven't felt as hungry. Should I look to eat more points or is it ok to only be having 2/3 of my dailys if I'm having three meals a day and snacks? Dint want to continue if it hinders ne in a couple of weeks. What would you do?


----------



## Vickie

hmmm I'm not really sure on the new system. I'd just make sure you're still losing at the .5-2 pound rate a week. If you find you are losing to quickly I'd eat more of your points


----------



## Boothh

Hi ladies I'm back to ww after mmc la few weeks ago! 8 weeks on sat to my wedding and I've not dieted for 11 weeks since being pregnant and need to lose 24lbs on 8weeks! Going to be tough but it will be worth it!
Were moving house on Saturday so as well as a 15min workout and I'm doing 5+ hours a day decorating this week so hoping for a great loss on Monday! And ate pizza the last 2nights with being so busy but still within points so okay! Hope everyone is doing well!

Jellycat - you need to eat 29points a day minimum so if you can't reach your daily target at least eat 29 Hun or it might hinder you, I think mine should be 31 but im doing 29 plus my weeklys which I don't use all of xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sorry for your loss boothh.

welcome back and good luck meeting your goal!


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome back Boothh, sorry for your loss xx


----------



## louisiana

god my mum just managed to make me feel like shit again.i had to phone her for something and she asked so hows the diet going?but u could hear the smirk as if im waiting for u to say ur not doing it anymore.then i said i was knackered cause id just been for a 2hr walk-then she was like well u need the exercise WTF????she knows i do at least 20min every day-she saw me do it when i was down staying with her.
i dont know if its because she cant stop smoking that she wants me to fail at this,cause i cant think of any other reason


----------



## twinkle1975

louisiana said:


> god my mum just managed to make me feel like shit again.i had to phone her for something and she asked so hows the diet going?but u could hear the smirk as if im waiting for u to say ur not doing it anymore.then i said i was knackered cause id just been for a 2hr walk-then she was like well u need the exercise WTF????she knows i do at least 20min every day-she saw me do it when i was down staying with her.
> i dont know if its because she cant stop smoking that she wants me to fail at this,cause i cant think of any other reason

Just ignore her petal - you're doing this for you!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

My dads results werent good he has tumour that is probably in-operable so things arent great. 

I still went to weigh in though and lost 2lbs this week so a total loss of 56.5lbs and 10.5lbs to go. 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## Jellycat

Hope & Faith - :hugs: sorry it wasn't better news. Well done on your loss this week


----------



## Vickie

huge :hugs: Hope :hugs: :hugs: So sorry that the news wasn't good :( Cancer is such an evil thing

:hugs: Louisiana--it's so hard to do but you've got to ignore her. She is probably jealous that you are sticking with it


----------



## WW1

Booth - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Hope&faith - I'm sorry the results weren't good news :hugs:

Louisiana - the best thing you can do is ignore your mum and reach your target weight! You're done great and your mum is probably envious of your willpower.

I've lost another 1lb this week so that's 17lb in total. I'm hoping to be more disciplined this week!


----------



## louisiana

:hugs: hopeandfaith im sorry the results we not better.


well done on the weight losses everyone


----------



## sjbno1

booth - sorry for your loss :hugs:

hope&faith :hugs:

weldone on the losses this week girls :hugs: i had weigh in on Tuesday and lost 2lbs :D only 4lbs to go until i've lost a stone :D trying to be good this week and track everything :D hopefully it'll pay off :D

I bought a new dvd yesterday on ebay :D its the claire nasir GMTV weather girl dvd - she does a fat burning work out so i'm gonna have a go on that a couple of times a week and then my wii or kinect a couple of times :D need to knuckle down and exercise me thinks :D will let you know if its any good :) i bought it on recommendation from my friend whos lost 2st since january on ww doing the plan, dvd and running :D


----------



## braijackava

Didnt do to well this week, worried what tomorrows weigh in will bring.


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss sjb! :yipee:

:hugs: Braijackava hope weigh in goes okay


----------



## Lou1234

Just had a catch up as haven't read this thread for a few days.

:hugs: for some of the posts I've just read.

I lost 1.5lb at weigh in yesterday which completely shocked me! AF arrived on Weds so I was feeling as huge as a house by the time I got to the scales at lunchtime. I also ate every daily and every weekly point!


----------



## braijackava

Down 1.2 this week. Very happy with that since I only followed my points 4 days out of 7.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss braijackava and lou! :yipee:

WI is tomorrow for me, fingers crossed!


----------



## Incubator

Hi everyone. Well done on your losses. I braved the scales again this morning for the first time since Easter weekend and I'm down 5lbs. I'm so pleased and totally stunned as I was not a good girl at all over Easter and ate a lot of chocolate! 

I've got 12lbs to go to get to my first mini goal...and a long way after that but I'm concentrating on the next 12 and hoping to get rid of them by the summer holidays.

Happy dieting! Good luck with your WI Vickie.

x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Incubator :yipee:

4.2 down for me this week which puts my total loss at 100 pounds :yipee: :shock: :wohoo:

5 pounds to a healthy BMI!


----------



## braijackava

That is awesome Vickie!


----------



## Vickie

I think the only reason I had such a big loss this week is because the :witch: was here last week and I was probably retaining water :lol:


----------



## louisiana

Vickie said:


> I think the only reason I had such a big loss this week is because the :witch: was here last week and I was probably retaining water :lol:


hell who cares!!what a fab loss:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Neeno

ok I dont get it i keep gaining weight week after week now
lost for 2 weeks, gained 2 lbs third week and gained 1 more this week .
I am staying in within my points then what am I doing wrong 

last week AF was started but its still not gone its now 2nd week my Af has never been that long , but i know I was really stressed last week and stress can mess up my system 

but why iam not losing or STS instead 

Im mad really really mad


----------



## Vickie

stress can affect your loss as well :hugs:


----------



## Neeno

yeah u r right vicki but wt do I do then , it makes me more stressed that I am doing everything right and still not losing 
i dont kow if I am makung sense though:wacko:


----------



## Incubator

100lbs is completely INCREDIBLE!

You are a dieting superhero.

Well done.
x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I'm not sure on that. You're using all of your points every day? What about your weeklies are using all of them or none? I've found with the new plan I've really had to play with my points to see what works for me


----------



## WW1

Wow, Vickie. That is absolutely amazing! You are an inspiration for the rest of us!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Well I was in here back in December introducing myself. I started my weight loss at 237lbs and I think lost about 7.5 lbs and then fell off the wagon.:blush:
Since then I have regained the weight lost it again and now I'm not sure how much I have gained back. :cry:

Vickie is my weight loss idol...and after chatting with her this morning I decided I NEED to do this. My baby is 8.5 months and not yet very mobile...but I really want to be able to keep up once she is. Vickie has lost 100lbs and I think that's super amazing!! It made me realize just how much I wish I could lose 100lbs...and she keeps telling me that I can. I'm super scared cause I can't even count how many times I start with the weight loss and then fall off track.:cry: But I need to at least give it a real try!

So Sundays will be weigh in/cheat days so I will post my new weight tomorrow. And hubby and I will go grocery shopping so I can have good food. If anyone has any favourites or food that helps them stay on track please let me know!! 

xo


----------



## Incubator

Good luck. You can do it!
x




MamaBird said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Well I was in here back in December introducing myself. I started my weight loss at 237lbs and I think lost about 7.5 lbs and then fell off the wagon.:blush:
> Since then I have regained the weight lost it again and now I'm not sure how much I have gained back. :cry:
> 
> Vickie is my weight loss idol...and after chatting with her this morning I decided I NEED to do this. My baby is 8.5 months and not yet very mobile...but I really want to be able to keep up once she is. Vickie has lost 100lbs and I think that's super amazing!! It made me realize just how much I wish I could lose 100lbs...and she keeps telling me that I can. I'm super scared cause I can't even count how many times I start with the weight loss and then fall off track.:cry: But I need to at least give it a real try!
> 
> So Sundays will be weigh in/cheat days so I will post my new weight tomorrow. And hubby and I will go grocery shopping so I can have good food. If anyone has any favourites or food that helps them stay on track please let me know!!
> 
> xo


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Brig welcome back and good luck

Foods that we buy that I find are lower in points:

Dempsters bodywise whole wheat tortillas (I use them for fajitas and soft tacos made with ground turkey)
buy the lower fat cheeses and they have no fat cheese slices that I use for sandwiches
If you have any "Blue Menu" products there (sold at Loblaws/Superstore/No Frills I believe) they are usually healthier

for snacks I like Vita tops & healthy choice fudge bars (though I've only seen these at Costco, not sure if anyone else carries them or not)

I try to keep processed foods out of the house (or anything really that I'll be tempted by) if we do have it and I think I'll see it and want to eat it I tell Stan to take it downstairs--if I don't see it than I generally don't have an issue with it (whereas if it's laying on my kitchen cabinet I'll see it and want it :dohh:). 

:hugs: You can do this. It's a lot of work and it will take a while to really get into the program and make it a lifestyle change but it's totally possible.

I never ever thought that I'd actually get to a healthy BMI. I knew people who had lost on the program and done really well but I never thought that I could be one of them :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Vickie! it means a lot coming from you!!

I have a question about the no fat cheese slices...are you talking about the processed cheese slices from black diamond or kraft or whatever or something else?


----------



## sjbno1

vickie - 100lbs is fantastic! weldone you hun :hugs: 

neeno - maybe write down a weeks eating and we can have a look at it - i've pretty much cut out bread and bananas as i think they were bloating me out :( 

welcome back mamabird :wave: good luck 

weldone on the losses girls :D everyone is doing so well :D

today has been a bad day for me - i've felt like a fatty eating chocolate (lots of it) bad times! tomorrow i'm out for lunch with some bnb girls so gonna take my eating out guide so i can make a good decision for lunch (or at least try) then we have a party to go to after for izzies little friend :) so wont touch the buffet lol


----------



## Vickie

yep Brig they are the processed ones soooooooo probably not the healthiest but I like cheese on my sandwich and they are only 1 point a slice :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Neeno - I've been having a similar problem the past couple of weeks either putting on or STS. This week I'm not using any of my weeklys except cheat day and have been slightly under each day on my dailys..... Will see if I lose this week. Im then planning to play around with my weeklys until I find what works for me. I've got another 73lb I want to lose so technically I should be losing if I've stuck to my points. Oh also this week I've been weighing everything to ensure I'm not giving myself any 'extras'

Brigette - haven't seen you around in ages ! Good luck and hope you have a great first week.

Vicki - Big congrats on reaching 100 lb, fantastic work


----------



## Vickie

Good luck tomorrow sjb! :)


----------



## Squidge

Jellycat, you shouldn't be having any dailies spare I'm afraid. You need to eat the full 29 (that's if your on 29, most people are) everyday. Only your weeklies you don't have to use if you don't wish. If you aren't eating them all they sometimes make you gain cos youve not eaten enough - sorry! 

Well done on the 100lb barrier Vickie!! :D 

I keep checking in to see how your all getting on, seem to be doing great. I no longer do SW, just healthy eating/exercise. Currently have 16.5lb to go, lost 18.5lb since Feb so not quick really but it's good enough for me :)


----------



## sjbno1

18.5 since feb is a fab weightless hun :)

Vickie - lol The Bnb lunch has been cancelled so at least I won't be tempted with something naughty whilst out lol just the buffet to contend with :wacko: 

Jellycat - as squidge said you need to use all your daily points :hugs: 

I'm really hoping for a loss this week even after the chocolate yesterday :haha: I just want to get to my first stone :) need to up my game really lol


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Vickie, I found those 1 point cheese slices and got some...also bought a bunch of chicken, fruits and veggies...I'm going to try turkey bacon as well. And found a multigrain bread that is 2 points for 2 big slices...I also can't stand the thin weight watchers bread.:haha:

So I weighed myself this morning :cry: I did gain weight just as I expected. So my starting weight is 241lbs. :dohh: Ughh....sometimes I wonder how I went from being 135lbs 7 years ago to 200 last year to this this year.:cry:
Anyway...no looking :cry:back just forward right? Here goes...


----------



## sjbno1

mamabird - ohhh wonder if we can get that bread over here :D what is it called? and i randomly read that you weight 24lbs :) :haha: would you believe i just got my eyes tested :haha:

today was the day of the party :D wasnt to bad - although i was obviously naughty :D so many tempting things and i had hold of izzies plate :dohh: either way back on the wagon - had a roast chicken dinner tonight and just a couple of roasties and loads of veggies :D made all my salad for lunch tomorrow and my breakfast :D i just bought these fab breakfast and lunch dishes :D fab if your working and in a rush :D

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/14769/Breakfast-on-the-Go---Aqua

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/14056/Summer-Picnic-Slimline-Quaddie-Lunchbox

not sure if i posted them before :blush:


----------



## Vickie

hope you had fun at the party sjb! :)

:hugs: Brig onwards and err downwards right? :lol: I was always heavy but I put on so much weight the first 16 months of Hannah's life it was unreal :nope:

Good luck you can do this!

What is the bread you bought? :flower:


----------



## MamaBird

Thank you ladies!!

Bad news about the bread...I screwed up and didn't notice that the nutritional info was for only ONE slice. :dohh: It's 5 points for two slices :sad1: Should have known it was too good to be true! lol


----------



## Vickie

oh no Brig that's to bad :(

bread can be pretty high in points. But depending on what you put on it it may not be to bad? I like to eat a high points breakfast and dinner (well higher points) which is why I use the WW bread to keep my lunch points really low. But you may find eating something a bit more filling for lunch works better for you :flower:


----------



## Neeno

Ok so I have been reading on here that you "should" eat all your points or else u wont lose weight. is that right? wt about days when we go over doesnt that make it all even? am I making sense?

the reason I am asking this is that I am not losing at all infact gaining some so i was thinking may be i could use less and stick to it ??


----------



## WW1

Another 2.5lbs down for me this week - that's 19.5 lbs in total :happydance:

neeno - I was under the impression that you should eat your dailies but the weeklies are optional. If you eat too little then your body will think it's being starved and will store fat. 

Are you drinking lots of water - I find it helps! I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## louisiana

neeno have u been writting down everything that u are eating?i only ask because if ive had not a good a week as expected i can look back and try to work out what the problem is.for me its having too many carb heavy dinners-pasta has always been my fall back if im not organised,as is bread:dohh:so i try to make sure that i have smaller pasta portions and have chicken or fish with it.
i did find that u have to play about with weeklies and activity points,but if u do have a lot to loose u dont want to mess about with ur dailies cause then u will have no where else to go.


i had my wi today its 2lb down so thats 17lb lost so far:happydance:.and im going to go to a meeting tonight to see if that helps.im going to give all the info to my sis so she can try ww aswell as she cant afford to join online.it will be nice if she does it and we can help and support each other


----------



## Jellycat

Weigh in and for the 3rd week I've STS, I'm so dissappointed :-(

This week I will make sure I eat all of my daily points even if not hungry to see if I lose -as I've tried everything else. I was within my weeklys this week, went to gym x3, went on hill walks carrying lo and haven't even lost 1/4 lb.

Contemplating going to meetings instead of online so than can advise if I still don't manage to lose. I can understand if I was near to goal but I've got another 73lb to lose yet

Right off I plod to the gym ..... Arms crossed and growling


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Huge congrats on all the losses. 

I havent had the best weekend - it was my daughters 1st birthday yesterday so we had cake and other bits and a big meal out. I am going to try and stick within my dailies and put a line under the weekend would still love a loss this week even just 0.5lbs but my dress fitting is getting ever closer and I really need to get this weight off!

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

do you mind if I join....??

My name is Susan and I have lots and lots of weight to lose... I have 2 boys and put on most my weight from giving up smoking in 2007 and never lost it after falling pregnant, I wanted to lose weight after having Logan but found it really hard. I had 2 missed miscarriages since then and have put on weight both times after my D & C's, and have just had my gorgeous 2nd son Brody. 

I have just signed up to ww, so it's all new to me, I've done the on line one and my next weigh in day is friday (using the scales at the gym, although I'm not using the gym yet as I'm still bleeding and because of complications after Brody was born we have decided it best to wait until it's ended).

Sorry if I've gone on, I dont' get out much LOL ;o)


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses! :yipee:

:hi: Welcome Chimpette and good luck!

In regards to weight loss I did find that once I started working out I went for a month or so without seeing any kind of loss at all and than started to lose again. I'm not sure if it was the working out or stress (a family member passed away around the same time) but once I did start losing again I started to lose more rapidly than I was before :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!

Congrats on all the losses!!!!

Hi Chimpette!!

So I tried turkey bacon for the first time this morning and I actually really liked it...and at 1 point for 2 slices you can't go wrong!! 

I wanted to ask about the points though...when I went to the meetings in February I started at 238.5 so just a little lighter than now and my daily points was 36 and then I have to add 7 for nursing so I get 43 daily points...does that sound right?? 
Vickie I thought I remembered you posting that you started with 31 and you were just a bit heavier than me?


----------



## Jellycat

I'm currently 248 and on 38pts.

I used to have the turkey bacon for breakfast and found it a good substitute for the real thing


----------



## Vickie

what brand turkey bacon did you get Brig? :)

I really like it myself :rofl: better than regular bacon

I started on the old plan so the points were worked out very differently to how they are now :( I'm not much help I'm afraid (but that would be why mine were so much lower when I started :))


----------



## codegirl

Good afternoon ladies. Wish I could help answer questions but I'm just starting to figure this whole thing out. Trying really hard to track everything, even if I go over or have a bad day.

Week 2 and down another 1.8lbs for a total of 33.8 since Eric was born.

My goal is to lose another 10.2lbs by June 25th (my Mom's wedding) so hopefully that keeps me motivated. I forgot how HARD this can be.

Silly me, this week I baked muffins. I did put the receipe into WW and figured them out to be 3pts each and tracked everyone I ate, but I still ate toooo many :blush:

Oh and then today I went grocery shopping and decided to pick up lunch for me and Big E on the way home. Grabbed some wraps from Swiss Chalet thinking that they would be a healthy choice.....

...
...
...

22 points later :grr: Not impressed! that will teach me for buying before looking something up.

Here's to a better week going forward :thumbup:


----------



## codegirl

Oh and Vickie... you are a SUPERSTAR :dance: :dance: :dance: All that hard work is really paying off! :thumbup:


----------



## louisiana

well i went along to a meeting tonight-not quite what i expected.the leader seems really nice and encouraging but there was one of 'those' in the group.u know who i mean,talking over everyone else,loud etc.and she kept saying that she found it hard to eat all her daily points-she would get to 9 at night and still have 7points left:dohh:-now we are all there cause we eat too much who is she kidding(it was only her 3rd wk).i will try it again next week and see how it goes tho


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Louisiana you always get one ! Hope you have a better meeting next week 

Codegirl congrats on your loss


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Terri :yipee: 

:shock: I can't believe a wrap was that many points!


----------



## Vickie

louisiana said:


> well i went along to a meeting tonight-not quite what i expected.the leader seems really nice and encouraging but there was one of 'those' in the group.u know who i mean,talking over everyone else,loud etc.and she kept saying that she found it hard to eat all her daily points-she would get to 9 at night and still have 7points left:dohh:-now we are all there cause we eat too much who is she kidding(it was only her 3rd wk).i will try it again next week and see how it goes tho

urgh that's annoying. Hope next week goes better :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Thanks Jellycat!! Ok, so I'm happy to know that I have the right points then! :thumbup:

Terri I didn't know that you were on this thread!! Hi!! Good job on the loss!! that's great! All that weight since little E was born!! =D&gt;

Vickie: The turkey bacon I got is Blue menu one  Took your advice and looked up some blue menu items!

Louisiana hope your next meeting is better!:hugs:

So I today I did sorta like Terri. We were away for most of the day so I got a take out Julienne salad which I thought would be filling but a good choice...and after figuring everything out when I got home....12 points.:dohh: And I caved and got one of those Tim Hortons's fruit smoothies.... 5 points...I guess not too bad for a treat...but on top of my 12 point salad.. Yikes! :haha: So now I have 2 points left for the day and I'm getting the urge to snack... Ugh!:growlmad:


----------



## Tiff

We LOVE the blue menu turkey bacon! :yipee: Also I put it into the plan manager and its only 2 points for 3 slices which is AWESOME. :munch:

Yeah Terri I've been burnt like that too. Keep up the good work ladies, you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

did you stay in points? :hugs:

I try to keep some low points snacks on hand and fruit/veg on hand for when I get really desperate


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> did you stay in points? :hugs:

I did!!!!:happydance: I wanted something salty and crispy so I had 15 vegetable thins for 2 points and then I had one of those Real fruit popsicles for 1 point. I was still sorta hungry so I made the sugar free jello...I think you need to eat like 3 cups before you count a point so I had some of that and didn't count a point.:thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

Yesterday was bad:nope: I ate way to much. I am pretty sure it was emotional eating. I was so stressed yesterday. Hoping to just STS this week.


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: That's awesome Brig well done!!!!

:hugs: Braijackava


----------



## hope&faith09

Argh - not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow. I think I have eaten to much to lose and not feeling as positive as I have been in previous weeks. Just having an omlette for dinner tonight but even if I dont get a good result this week I will just put a line under it and start again next week. 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hey,

Not bee on in ages, how are we doing? 

I went to WI today and lost 4lb :wohoo: 
Bringing my total loss to 72.5lb

Im going on holiday for ten days on Saturdays wont be weighed for 3 weeks now ! 

Any tips on how to deal with a ten day all inclusive holiday :haha: Im dreading coming back and seeing the damage !


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope your WI went hope

Well done on your loss purple! :yipee:

How's everyone doing today??


----------



## hope&faith09

Weigh in is in an hour. Not looking forward to it and I am going to have to take my little girl with me so its going to be a real pain! Fingers crossed for a loss!


----------



## Vickie

fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

fx for you!!

I'm really struggling with lunches. I have no idea what to eat. I'm trying to avoid dairy right now because I think that Eric might have a sensitivity. cheese is my favourate food so it's getting more and more difficult to figure out a healthy lunch.

What do you guys eat for lunch?


----------



## Vickie

Lunch is my most boring meal (I prefer a good breakfast and dinner). I usually eat a sandwich made with WW bread and low fat deli meat and some kind of fruit


----------



## sjbno1

hope&faith - hope you got on and arent sitting there eating some chocolate to make you feel better :hugs:

purpledaisy :D well done hun :D 4lb is fab!!! hmmm all inclusive = bad times :haha: i'd be at the buffet all day :rofl: i think the best thing you can do is possibly stick with small portions and as much fruit at breakfast and then the odd daily treat? hmmmmmmm not sure i'd be able to practive what i preach :haha:

Vickie - i'm good thanks how are you today?

codegirl - my current fave lunch is ham salad with pickles and salad cream :D its nomnomnom - yesterday i did the same lunch but with proscuitto instead which was scrummy :D 

well weigh in last night and lost 2.5lbs :D = happy happy me :D not much to go for my first stone :D today i've been so bad so i need to get back on the wagon again as that was blow out day :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 2lbs off for me this week yay - cant have eaten as much cake as I thought! 

Also when I started I used to have a huge blow out on weigh in night I never pointed it as I would dread what it would come to. Tonight as usual we decided to have our blow out but they have got smaller and smaller each week and tonight I have only used about 6 of my weeklys so I am a very happy bunny.

Hope everyone is ok - I am just off to have pudding! yum yum!


----------



## sjbno1

hope&faith - thats fab :D weldone :D i think subconciously you dont eat as much as you think you do iykwim :D what are you having for dinner?


----------



## MamaBird

Way to go with the losses girls!!!! :happydance::shock:

Terri for lunch I either eat leftovers from supper the night before, salad, soup or sandwiches. 

So can you belive today I went to the movies and actually had enough will power to skip the nachos...popcorn...soda whatever!?!!! And on top of it I forgot to eat lunch!!! So on the way home I decided to stop at Tim Horton's to have a medium Iced Capp made with chocolate milk which I knew was 6 points and a blueberry muffin...thinking it was like maybe 4 points...well I got home and counted and it was NINE freakin points!!! 

when will I learn my lesson and look up stuff before I eat it!!? lol


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats on the losses hope & sjbno1 !

Mamabird - you'll soon get to know how many points are for things. Great work on no snacks at the cinema :hug:

For lunch alot of the time I have either soup, rice and stir fry veg, jacket with chicken and salad, ww toast with slices of turkey

Had a good session at the gym today and booked in for an extra session on Tuesday. I've been eating all my dailys this week so really hope I manage a loss this week don't think I could face a 4th week with STS. Vicki trying out the pancakes tomorrow hopefully but think I'm going to have them with lemon juice or something, haven't quite decided as going to see how they turn out first.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope!

:hugs: Brig the Tim Hortons muffins are killer!!!

it will get easier as you get further along :)

just finished some gardening here, it was nice to get outside for a change :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

Codegirl-I had a lean pocket for lunch today. Probably not the healthiest, but easy and filling. They are 7 points. I also had a 100 calorie bag of baked cheetos and a bowl of sliced peaches with low fat cottage cheese. I also eat a lot of Edamame (soy beans) They have little steam bags at Sams Club and Walmart that are only 2 points each.


----------



## braijackava

The quesadillas I am making my kids for dinner smell soooo good! My willpower is fading fast with this diet. I need some inspiration! Maybe I should go thumb through the Victorias Secret catalogue I just got in the mail.:haha:


----------



## Vickie

you can resist :rofl:

have you pointed out the quesadillas to see how bad they are? I had them once upon a time but for the amount of food I got with it I didn't think it was worth the points :rofl:


----------



## braijackava

I think the tortillas are like 3 points each plus cheese and butter and sour cream. Was scared to know exactly how much! I had to leave the kitchen for a few minutes to resist!


----------



## Vickie

at least you resisted that's awesome!!! :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All!

I hope everyone is having a good WW day :)

Today has been good here. I went for a long walk with a friend this morning and did 45 minutes cardio this afternoon :thumbup: I don't really expect to lose this week (shopping weekends are usually the worst and I rarely lose after them) but it would be nice to STS!! :)

4 more weekends until we go to Texas and I'm hoping to knock this last 5 pounds out before that time!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Wow I have just resisted a take away - instead I had meatballs, mash and gravy for loads less points and it was probably more tasty than a takeaway!!!I am very very proud of myself I think my eating habits are definately changing for the better! 

I am supposed to be going out for lunch with a friend tomorrow - she is the skinnyest person I know so meals out with her are always difficult as she can eat whatever she wants! I am trying to find out where we are going to eat so I can plan my points for the day! 

Hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## sjbno1

doh i started so well today and fell at the last hurdle :dohh: ended up having a curry! :dohh: thankfully i cant go to weigh in next tuesday as i have a body shop training evening so that will give me 2 weeks to behave! or at least try!


----------



## Vickie

well done resisting hope! :yipee:

:hugs: sjb you never know it's still a few days to Tues. so it might not be so bad :flower:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies! Can I join you? I have been on weight watchers for about 3 months now and have lost 10lbs!


----------



## louisiana

hi jaxvipe:hi:

feel like ive had a good week so far,went for an hr and a half walk on wed just because it was dry:haha:
had a treat day yest,went to the cinema to see pirates(very good) and i used to have to have the nachos or popcorn and bag of sweets:dohh: so i always feel a bit strange if i dint eat,well as it was lunch time i got a yummy sandwich and some snack a jacs.much better than eating crap


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Jaxvipe! well done on your loss so far :yipee:

that's great louisiana well done!! :)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all :hi:

Haven't been on much recently. 

I lost 2.5lb this week!! Was expecting a loss but not that much!! Felt really good seeing that on the scales! So 2lb until 1.5 stone and 3lb (or something like that) to my 10%!

I've done a variety of exercise this week from two sessions of the couch to 5k plan (a run/walk plan) I'm following, 2 swims (one really long!) and a zumba class as I had Tues of work! 

I'm feeling good and my confidence is increasing!


----------



## braijackava

Down .4 lbs. How sad! At least I didnt gain after the week I had!


----------



## Vickie

well done on both your losses! :yipee:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi jaxvipe congrats on your loss do far! How much are you hoping to lose in total?

Braijackava / Lou well done on your losses and Lou :thumbup: at the cinema !

I've been aiming to use all my dailys and weeklys this week and so far I'm doing well, fingers crossed for a loss this week!

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Vickie

fingers crossed for you Jelly!


----------



## Twinkl3

I'm going to be stalking you ladies from now on :)

I have only just started WW (Got some old books of OH'S DS) So we are both going to give it a whirl. I'm so far allowed 28 point, which I think I may starv on lol ... I'm not a skinny minnie and can eat a good amount!
I've previously done Slimming world and lost 3st but then put back on 1st of that when I met OH. So thought I'd try WW so I can watch my portions properly :)

Good luck to you all :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Twinkl3!

no loss for me this week, expected it though so not to disappointed :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I feel so guilty - I went to a farmers market today and OH bought me a sausage roll - it was a big one and I am guessing it was a lot of points! I feel really awful about it and wish I hadn't eaten it but it was so delicious. I am going to have a really low pointed dinner to make up for it. Really hope I havent blown this week on one item of food. Does anyone have an idea of how many points it would be? 

Hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: hopefully it won't hurt your WI to much

I'm sorry I have no idea how many points they are (not even quite sure what it is :blush:)


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!!

Just a quick one from me as we have a wedding today! The ceremony was beautiful! Now we're at home so Peyton can nap and eat and then we're off to the reception.
Anyway, I decided to weigh in today instead of tomorrow because of the wedding...I would be able to control what food I get. 

So I am now at 138.5 so I lost 2.5lbs!! YAY!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Brig!! :yipee:


----------



## hope&faith09

well done on the losses and for staying the same Vickie.

I decided to try on my 'target' jeans today. These are the jeans my mum bought me when I was about 16 for christmas and when they didnt fit I was too embarrased to tell her I needed a bigger size ... I vowed to myself I would keep them and fit into them again. Well since that day I put on more and more weight but today for the first time in about 7 years I managed to get them on! They are size 14's so not really small but it was a size I was healthy and comfortable at. They only just fit but hopefully in a few weeks time I will be able to wear them out of the house. 

Sorry I am so happy just wanted to share!


----------



## Vickie

that is awesome hope!! and definitely a real motivator I think :hugs:

I had the same when I first started WW I had a size 16 pair of jeans that only fit me for like a month after I bought them because I was gaining weight so quickly. It was a real milestone for me to be able to fit into the :hugs: Give it a few more weeks and I bet they'll fit you well :) And a few weeks after that they'll probably start getting loose ;)


----------



## codegirl

What a great season to start WW... I'm just about to have a HUGE bowl of berries before bed...:munch:


----------



## Jellycat

Purely guessing based on points of other sausage roll makes.... 12 points for large and 15 points for kingsize.

Sausage rolls are a mix of mincemeat and herbs similar to sausages but without the skin and then wrapped in pastry. Can be eaten either hot or cold yum

Hope excellent news on the jeans !

Mamabird hope you had a good time at the wedding

Codegirl I agree I love eating berries at the moment, just wish cherries weren't so expensive!

Congrats on all the losses


----------



## louisiana

well done on the loses everyone.

i am so sore this morning -had a personal training session at the gym yest because they have renovated and put in loads more torture devices,erm i mean equipment.talk about evil!but i managed the whole hr and tried a few more advanced moves than i normally would.i also got remeasured so im just waitin on her emailing over my old and new measurements to see what the difference is.

having a bit of a cheat day today as im off to the pub to meet up with some girls i went to uni with so im really looking forward to it


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Being sore is good! (Well except when you can't walk up and down the stairs in your house :rofl:)

Hope you had fun with your friends louisiana!!

it's been a busy weekend here (long weekend) and I've not really been very good :dohh: back on track as of now though ;)

we went to the mall today and walked around for 3 hours trying to get stuff together for our trip

and we took a bike ride this evening :)


----------



## louisiana

i find the being sore troublesome when u struggle to sit down on the loo:rofl::rofl:

had my wi and ive lost 1lb.going to a meeting again tonight so from tonight im going to use the weight losses i get from the meeting and forget about my scales at home.

u must be getting really excited about ur trip now vickie,when is it u go?

hope everyone else has a good week:thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all -

Just wondering if anyone else feels guilty when they eat? I am fine to start the day but if we decide to have a treat or if I eat a little more than normal (but still within my points ) I feel really guilty. I think I am developing an un-healthy relationship with food. 

How is everyone else getting on. x x x


----------



## Jellycat

Good news after three weeks of STS I've lost 2lb this week !
I had all my dailys near enough and had 46 of my weeklys. Now to get the next 2lb so I can get to stone loss

Hope I don't feel guilty about eating treats at the moment but then I haven't been dieting for as long as yourself. Maybe someonecelse would be better to answer your question :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

louisiana said:


> *i find the being sore troublesome when u struggle to sit down on the loo*:rofl::rofl:
> 
> had my wi and ive lost 1lb.going to a meeting again tonight so from tonight im going to use the weight losses i get from the meeting and forget about my scales at home.
> 
> u must be getting really excited about ur trip now vickie,when is it u go?
> 
> hope everyone else has a good week:thumbup:

I have so been there :rofl: :rofl: 

We leave June 15th :happydance: Very excited (except for the plane ride bit :blush: :rofl:)

well done on your loss!!



hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else feels guilty when they eat? I am fine to start the day but if we decide to have a treat or if I eat a little more than normal (but still within my points ) I feel really guilty. I think I am developing an un-healthy relationship with food.
> 
> How is everyone else getting on. x x x

If I go over points on a non-cheat day than yes I feel guilty/disappointed with myself. But if I'm within points I don't feel bad :hugs:



Jellycat said:


> Good news after three weeks of STS I've lost 2lb this week !
> I had all my dailys near enough and had 46 of my weeklys. Now to get the next 2lb so I can get to stone loss
> 
> Hope I don't feel guilty about eating treats at the moment but then I haven't been dieting for as long as yourself. Maybe someonecelse would be better to answer your question :hugs:

well done on your loss!! :yipee:


----------



## codegirl

I lossed .4 this week. Disappointing but DH reminded me that I did this last time too... would lose for a few weeks (more than I *should* and then STS for a week or so).

here's to a better week next week :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Terri!!

I've found that now I will STS for several weeks on end and suddenly have a big loss :wacko:


----------



## sjbno1

weldone on all the losses girls :) your all doing so well :) 

no weigh in for me tomorrow but back on the wagon on wednesday as i took this week off in the end - been feeling a bit down :( we've been ttc now for a few months and once again af has arrived and i'm just getting down ( i wont babble on here - its in my journal if anyone wants to look :) ) but anyway hence the bad eating lol 

anyway i need to be good again as i'm loving the fact people are noticing the weight loss :)


----------



## louisiana

morning everyone

never made it to the class last night,the weather was horrible trains cancelled and trees down on the road.ah well always next week.

got my food all planned out for today just need to decide what exercise im going to do


----------



## bloodbinds

I've only got 8lb to go!! i'm so close, i can feeeeeel it! I'm hoping it won't take any longer than a month more!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: sjb that's what we're here for--support in all things. Hope today is better for you!

Wow that sounds like awful weather louisiana!

Good luck bloodbinds!


----------



## hpjagged

Hello ladies :hi:
I'm going to be joining weight watchers tomorrow evening and really scared. What shall I expect? I'm not obese but I want to lose about 10lbs, but right now just focusing on 5/7lb to start with. 
I don't want to walk in there and everyone just look at me, like I don't need to be there or I do need to be there. :shy:
I'm taking my LO with me as I've got no one to watch her, I emailed online and they said it should be fine. Just don't know what to expect. I hope they don't ask me to talk.... I hate talking in a group. Thanks :D


----------



## Vickie

I'm doing the program online so no help I'm afraid. Good luck though I hope your first meeting goes well :hugs:


----------



## hpjagged

Thanks! I was thinking about doing it online, but I'm just really confused how it all works. Do they give you all the food details you need for the week ahead? 

Still unsure if I really really want to go to the meetings lol.


----------



## Vickie

no there's no set plan to follow as to what you eat, you pick your own foods and than point them out. You have to stay within your set amount of points each day.

The online tracker lets you look up each foods value etc. which can be time consuming in the beginning but you'll quickly get the hang of it

An example of what I eat during the day (my breakfast and lunch rarely change actually :rofl:):

B: silver dollar pancakes with 1 tsp becel margarine & sugar free syrup with 2 slices of turkey bacon/or 1 runny egg

L: sandwich with WW bread, 1 slice of FF cheese, and 1 ounce of deli meat plus fruit of some kind

D: tonight it's spaghetti with turkey meatballs & steamed broccoli (I generally have a meat, veg and carb with my dinner)


----------



## hope&faith09

hpjagged - I cant talk for all meetings but I personally find mine really motivating and nobody judges anyone. Everyone there is trying to lose weight however big or small amounts and when I went the first time I was so nervous but now I have made some lovely friends! I also took my lo with me a few times which was fine. Hope you have a good meeting. 

I have weigh in tomorrow - again not looking forward to it. I havent had the best week and becoming slightly food obsessed hasnt helped. 

How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## hpjagged

Thanks ladies. So, with the online one do they send you any booklets through the post or is everything done online? 
Sorry for all the questions :blush:


----------



## Vickie

everything is done online :)

you get access to a lot of WW recipes


----------



## Jellycat

I do online but when little one was first born I purchased the home kit which included shopping guide, points list of foods calculator. However I've now joined online and find it alot easier to calculate my points etc.

If you go to a meeting you will be given your own information pack and if you can also get the online esource for free if join up monthly. First meeting you will be asked to stay behind so they can talk through and explain the plan to you. You can't hear Anyones weights as everyone has to stand away from the scales so noone will hear anything. Ive been to 3 different meetings over the years :blush: and find that everyone is there for the same reason to lose weight and are a nice bunch of people.


----------



## Chimpette

Well I had my 1st weigh in last friday and hadnt' lost not even an oz...! I was not amused. I've stuck to it and so i'm hoping that this friday will show a loss.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Vickie

good luck for next week Chimpette

Have you been drinking enough water? (more water helps with weight loss) and are you making sure to measure your portions (I found when I first started that I would grossly overestimate portion sizes :blush:). :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

I splurged and bought $16 worth of cherries and raspberries today. I think it was worth it though, since they are yummy and free!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - 

2lbs off for me this week taking my total loss to 60.5lbs - only 6.5 to a healthy bmi! 

Right off to have my treat tonight!


----------



## Vickie

well done hope!! :yipee: that's awesome!


----------



## bloodbinds

Weigh in tomorrow but had a sneaky weigh of myself today and havent lost! Grrr. I did have a very naughty weekend to be fair, but i've been alright all week!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi, girls can i join please? I joined weight watchers on Tuesday. I have been before when it was the old points system but am finding the new pro points a bit confusing. I dont really understand it properly yet so have been living of sashets of porridge since tuesday. Doing a food shop tonight so i'll have to take my calculator and find some low things. I worked out how many points was in one i the low fat cereal bars i usually have for brekkie and it was 7 points! It only has 70 cals too and is 1 point on the old system. Has anyone got any useful tips??
xxx


----------



## Lydiarose

Hiya girls im starting WW tommorow :)

I want to loose a stone (14 iibs) by july/early august is this do able?

Im 11 stone and 5ft 2.

x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all -

I have fallen off the wagon badly today - went out for lunch and dinner and used almost all my weekly points and normally I only use a fraction of them - thinking I need to do some serious exercise this week to make up for it!


----------



## codegirl

:hi: new girls!! Welcome!

I'm totally going to go over points tonight. going for fondue with the girls and there is no way I can eat Cheese, then Broth, then Chocolate fondue and stay in points :haha: I had spagettii squash for lunch to try and make it allll better :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon badly today - went out for lunch and dinner and used almost all my weekly points and normally I only use a fraction of them - thinking I need to do some serious exercise this week to make up for it!

I'm exactly the same had a blow out today on chocolate wafers ( they weren't even that nice) going to have to be extra good for the next 3 days before wi

Think eating all my points isn't working mentally for me and is making me crave junk. I do better eating totally healthy and having the odd treat every now and then.

Welcome Tasha and lydiarose - good luck in your first week! Tasha are you sure you calculated your cereal bar correctly that seems ever so high, what was it? I have a rice crispy bar at 2 points most mornings for breakfast.


----------



## WW1

Tasha360 said:


> Hi, girls can i join please? I joined weight watchers on Tuesday. I have been before when it was the old points system but am finding the new pro points a bit confusing. I dont really understand it properly yet so have been living of sashets of porridge since tuesday. Doing a food shop tonight so i'll have to take my calculator and find some low things. I worked out how many points was in one i the low fat cereal bars i usually have for brekkie and it was 7 points! It only has 70 cals too and is 1 point on the old system. Has anyone got any useful tips??
> xxx

7 points for 70 calories sounds very high! Which cereal bar is it? 

I've got a points tracker on my ipod which has been brilliant. I can keep up with it much better that way.

Good luck with your weight loss :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Tasha & Lydiarose

I found that I lost quickly in the beginning (mostly water weight though) and it tapered of to the .5-2 pound loss a week that WW is designed to do


----------



## Vickie

Tasha360 said:


> Hi, girls can i join please? I joined weight watchers on Tuesday. I have been before when it was the old points system but am finding the new pro points a bit confusing. I dont really understand it properly yet so have been living of sashets of porridge since tuesday. Doing a food shop tonight so i'll have to take my calculator and find some low things. I worked out how many points was in one i the low fat cereal bars i usually have for brekkie and it was 7 points! It only has 70 cals too and is 1 point on the old system. Has anyone got any useful tips??
> xxx

That does seem pretty high. I have some cereal bars that went from 2 points to 4. A lot of the more processed foods have gone up in points I've found, but 7 seems to be an awful lot!

make sure to stock up on fruits and veg so that you can use them as snacks in between meals if you get the munchies :)


----------



## braijackava

I am doing horrible on WW the last week or two. I am thinking it is the stress of moving and everything. I am going to try and eat as healthy as I can, then get back on full force when we settle into the new house. I would cry if I gained any of what I lost back.:cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: braijackava, I find it really hard to stay on track when my routine is disrupted


----------



## Vickie

oh and meant to say earlier have fun tonight Terri!! :munch:


----------



## Tasha360

Its the one from aldi . Ive double checked it twice on my calclator.Ill post the values later  xx


----------



## braijackava

A little over 1 lb lost this week, which got me to my 5% goal! Very happy with that!


----------



## codegirl

braijackava said:


> A little over 1 lb lost this week, which got me to my 5% goal! Very happy with that!

:dance:

Went out with the girls last night to the Melting Pot for fondue. 4 courses later we waddled out, how fantastic!!! :munch: Eric was an angel for the 3.5 hours we were there, even having a nap while we ate the main course. So much for losing weight this week thought, a pot of cheese and a pot of chocolate.... well.... I can't even figure out the points on THAT :haha:

When I asked Edward what he and Daddy did he got so excited. Guess they had a great evening playing and even danced to "In the Night Garden". When I commented that it sounded like a great guys night, DH muttered "Not what I would really classify as a "great" guys night" :haha: Of course, I leave him home the one night with NO hockey :haha:

Back on the wagon for me today! Worth it for the evening out, but sure can't make that restarant a habit :thumbup::wacko:


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss braijackava! :yipee: Amazing with all you've had going on

Glad you had fun Terri!! We deserve a treat occasionally :)


----------



## Lydiarose

Hiya girls i joined today!! i have a daily point allowence of 29, 

I had a pizza hut tonight :dohh: and i only have 13 weekly points left - which i dont really understand?

anyway feeling quite optimistic :) x


----------



## Vickie

Yay glad you joined!

The weekly points are extra points that you can use if you need them/want to treat yourself. You can use them all at once, a few each day, or none at all. The daily points are supposed to be used every day (so you'd use your 29 points each day and than your weeklies if you go over/treat yourself etc.).


----------



## Tasha360

Do you all use youre weeklies? I havent had any so far im allowed 32pp each day. I had 26 the first 2 day and all of my 32 yesterday xx


----------



## bloodbinds

Another 2lb lost - 6lb to go!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss!

I do use my weeklies but the amount I use depends on the week. :) I generally use them on a cheat day (my weigh in day, I weigh in in the morning and than have a cheat day where I eat what I want--within reason)


----------



## codegirl

Good job on your loss! So close to goal... I can't wait to get that close :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

Well done bloodbinds!

Well first day of ww is over!

Im going to bed hungry as this is the time i ussually binge!

Today i have had Special k for brekkie

an apple mid morning

Lunch i only had a yogurt!

A few handfuls of raisons.

Dinner was loads of veg with a ww ready meal chicken and lemon rissoto

and a small bowl of ben and jerrys frozen yogurt - phish food.

:)

x


----------



## Lydiarose

can anyone tell me how much i stand to loose by friday - first week?

thankyou :)

x


----------



## Vickie

It really depends. The first week you'll probably lose a bit more as you're losing water weight


----------



## Jellycat

Tasha - I've played around alot with my weekly points. I've found if I eat all my dailys and majority of weeklys I'm currently losing, when I used alot less daily / weeklys I stayed the same for three weeks. I think for your first week aim to stick within your allowance and weeklys, then when you are used to the diet start playing with your weeklys to what works best for you.

Well done lydiarose on your first day ! I think my first week I lost 3lb but was already on a diet before started weightwatchers

Good day for me went to in laws and ate small portions of healthy food yay even managed to decline homemade chocolate cake !


----------



## Jellycat

Weighed in day early as have barbie at my dusters today and didn't want to be worrying about weigh in tomorrow morning.

Managed to lose 1lb. I'm tempted to cut back on my weeklys a bit this week and see what happens for next week weigh in


----------



## Neeno

no loss for me :(
i dont know wts wrong with me 
I am eating my dailies for sure but I am not eating much weeklies
also I dont have any set timings for meals it depends on when i get time or when I am hungry 

do u ladies have fixed timings for meals and snacks or eat whenever ?

also Ithink I need to get some excersice now,
I am a beginner never excersised other that walk or tread mill 
wt would you gals suggest how to start and how much did u do when you startted

Im thinking about getting a Wii do u think it will be worth it ?
also wt games and accessories did u buy

Sorry for the essay but I am getting frustrated now


----------



## Jellycat

Neeno don't get disheartened xx
Im using alot of my weeklies now as the weeks I didn't I stayed the same. I don't have particular times to eat but have just fallen into a routine

With exercise have you thought about increasing your pace or distance? I have got a wiu but no exercise games etc. I bought an xbox kinnect at Xmas and now use biggest loser or my shape . I used this regularly when I first started my diet and lo was young. I've now joined a gym and go during the week. Need to find something you can fit into your daily life and to easily maintain. Have you thought about exercise DVD? I've just ordered 30 day shred which recorded a good write up. Another member has joined ilovefilms and chosen loads of exercise DVDs to try out before buying.


----------



## Neeno

thanx jelly will look into that for sure. i follow your journal and I saw how much excersice you r doing , I am not doing anything at all. 

I am not drinking much water either and in fact i drink diet coke loads
could that be slowing things down .


----------



## Jellycat

To be honest I used to drink loads of water but since dieting I'm hardly drinking anything which I know is bad. I've heard a few people say that drinking water helps but whether diet coke has the same benefits I'm not sure (I can't see why not as it's not like tea which is a duretic (sp)). People also say if you feel hungry to take a drink as sometimes we can confuse hunger for thirst.

Might set myself a goal this week to drink at least 4pints of water a day this week see if it helps.


----------



## Vickie

I would definitely cut the diet cokes down and up your water intake. I would imagine that those could be making you retain some water. And yep lots of water does help with weight loss :thumbup:

Play with your weekly points, try eating more of them and see what happens

As for workouts I use a couple of Wii games, one is the EA Active 2 and one is My Fitness Coach (first edition). I like them both and I like alternating them to change up my workouts. 

I didn't really start working out until this past November though :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - well since I fell off the wagon on Thursday I have been good, think I still have 8 of my weeklies left but considering I normally use about 15 of them I am concerned about what it may do to my weight loss on Wednesday. Still I have two more healthy meals planned and planning to stay within points until weigh in on Wednesday night. 2 weigh ins till my other halfs birthday, 3 weigh in's till my birthday and 4 weigh ins till my wedding dress fitting so something to aim for each week! 

I dont work out much at the moment although I am thinking about increasing the amount I do to start toning up!

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Squidge

I'm back again :dohh: 

Couldn't stick to SW, felt a bit restricted and like I ate far too much - sort of defeats the object for me trying to lose weight I think. So, I'm going away in just over 13wks and have 20lb to go until goal. 

Got back on track yesterday and so far, I'm doing well. My weigh in day is Friday and I have 3 more WI's before my birthday AND when I go shopping with my mum for my holiday clothes. I'm also going to take up running :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back squidge!

Hopefully eating the weeklies didn't affect your WI to much hope, I think it will be fine :)


----------



## Squidge

Went and bought some new clothes earlier for running in - a nice hoodie and some black bottoms :) hopefully the rain will stay away tomorrow so I can go for a run :)


----------



## Jellycat

:flower: welcome back squidge ! Hope you have a great first week


----------



## codegirl

WI today... only lost .6. Disappointing as I really want to be down 10lbs by June 25th, but understandable considering I ate a pot of cheese and a pot of chocolate on thursday :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Terri! I bet if you stick more to plan this week you'll show a big loss (you're probably still retaining some water from the fondue I'd imagine) ;)


----------



## WW1

Hi all!

Welcome back Squidge :flower:

I've now lost a total of 20.2lbs. I gained 1lb last week but lost it again (and a bit more) this week.

I'm now 1/3 of the way to my goal - only 40lb to go - eek :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

that's amazing WW1! Well done on your loss and congrats on being 1/3 of the way to goal!


----------



## hope&faith09

hey all - 

super nervous about weigh in tomorrow - I did think about missing it but I am not going to. 

Vickie - how far off goal are you now? 

I think I have decided that I want to weigh about a stone under my goal weight - my doctor agreed this as if we are trying to have another baby I need to be more towards the middle of my healthy BMI to keep my pregnancy weight and BMI down. I am not sure whether to tell my leader this at weigh in tomorrow or get to my first goal of a healthy BMI first and then change it?


----------



## Vickie

4 pounds of my original goal :) 

though like you I'd prefer to lose more than that and be more towards the middle of a healthy BMI :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

wow vickie you are so close you are truely an inspiration and have really helped me to stay on track on my weight loss journey!


----------



## Vickie

:blush: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

When I attended meetings they didn't want us to set a goal of an actual end weight until we were within 5 or so pounds of it. So right now my goal is just to hit a healthy BMI and then see what happens. Last time I came within 5 lbs of that goal and then quit for some reason :dohh:


----------



## Tasha360

Well i had my first weigh in. Lost 2 and a half lbs which im not that pleased about really, thought id loose more on my 1st week and i didnt even use any of my weeklies :-( xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Tasha!

How was your diet pre-WW? You may not have had as much water weight to shed which is why you had a lower loss than others in their first week. 

You could always try playing with your weeklies as well and see if eating any of them help your loss.

2.5 pounds is fantastic :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Tasha - don't get disheartened, 2.5lbs is a great loss xx

Congrats to the other losers this week !


----------



## Squidge

Well done on all the losses! :) 

Hope, don't miss WI. That's probably the worst thing to do. If you've done bad, draw a line under the result and start again. We all have bad days. Good luck for WI tomoz :flower: and to others if your WI'ing too :flower:


----------



## Tasha360

I was watching what i was eating a bit anyway as im getting married in 6 weeks. Eeek, need to fit in my dress xxx


----------



## Vickie

^Than I bet you've already dropped any water weight you had (which is what people who lose a lot in the first few weeks are doing). :D


----------



## Vickie

how are we all doing :hugs:


----------



## Lydiarose

hiya everyone :)

ent to the pub with OH today and had a lemon sponge cake with rasberry jam and ice cream - no idea how many points were in it!!

But i had 15 left for the day - so i may just have soup for tea i think!

Weigh in friday and im nervous! dont think im doing well at all :(


----------



## Squidge

I've been out for a run this evening. Following a running programme so managed week 1 day 1, week 1 day 2 will be on Friday. Knackering but I enjoyed it! Came home and had the shepherds pie that OH cooked - was yummy! :)


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your WI LydiaRose!

Wow running! that's great Squidge :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done squidge. I'm trying to start jogging as I've always wanted to be able to run. I'm just doing a mile at the mo and trying to improve my time. What plan are you using ?


----------



## Lydiarose

well ive just weighed myself i shouldnt have its in the evening but im 10 stone 8iibs! i was 11stone 4 last friday! how is that possible!!?? none the less i am CHUFFED!


----------



## Squidge

Jellycat said:


> Well done squidge. I'm trying to start jogging as I've always wanted to be able to run. I'm just doing a mile at the mo and trying to improve my time. What plan are you using ?

I downloaded C25K on my iPhone and it's great! Teaches you how to run by running for 1 minute, walk for 1.5 minutes and so on and as the weeks go by obviously the time limit for running will up. :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I went to weigh in last night lost 1lb taking me to 61.5 

We then had a takeaway for dinner and I ate loads - I am not entirely sure why as I now just feel guilty and to be honest whilst I was eating I felt ill and afterwards I really hadnt enjoyed it. Well anyway that has taught me not to eat like that again ... its too greasy and I just cant stomach it anymore. 

Anyway hope everyone else is ok. x x x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope!! :yipee:

hope your stomach feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks squidge I'll take a look !

Hope I've heard alot of people say that about take aways after eating healthily for awhile. Well done on the loss


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi girls. Can I come back and join you. I started weight watchers in January and lost 16 lbs. Then I thought I can do this on my own and left 13 weeks ago, but turns out I cant really do it on my own!! :haha:
I went back last night and was down half a lb in 13 weeks! lol.. BUT im delighted I was able to maintain the weight lose. 
Well im back on track now, I have 7 weeks till my holidays and I want to be down a stone by then! Looking forward to WI next week.#
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: 3rdtimelucky, great that you were able to maintain when you left the meetings. Have a great first week


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back 3rdtime!


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Aw thanks girls xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

Sorry I got behind on posting! Just popping on to say that I have STS:dohh:
but I know what the problem is...I haven't been tracking as well as I should...and also...Actually maybe you ladies can give me your opinion on this one.
A problem in our household:
Hubby is a picky eater and therefore I make stuff that we'll both eat. The stuff that he wants to eat isn't always the healthiest but I don't have time to make 2 suppers. How do you ladies get around this? :shrug:

xo


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome back 3rdtime - hope you have a great first week back on plan. 

Mamabird- We used to have that situation at home - Dave now eats what I eat as I refused to cook his unhealthy dinners anymore and he has lost 2 1/2 stone. I do all the cooking so he had a choice eat it, cook his oown or go hungry ... he now enjoys everything I cook. Saying that I do cook some of his favourites ... but using healthy alternatives and he doesnt notice! 

Hope everyone is ok - I am feeling very down about this week after that huge takeaway last night it seems to of had a huge impact on my scales from just one meal so I am trying to get back on track I really want 1.5lbs off this week to get me to my next silver 7!


----------



## Vickie

Hope remember not to weigh every day! :hugs: And if your weight has gone up I'm sure a large part of it is from the salt in the food, it will settle back down after a few days :flower:

ouch Brig that would be a problem :hugs: I'm very lucky in that Stan is very open with what he eats--I'm actually the picky one though I've gotten much better at trying new things since joining WW (there are still some things I won't go near like fish :sick: even though I know it's really good for you :blush:). I did have to tell him when I first started though that if he wanted any of the "bad" foods that I couldn't have (and like) he was going to have to eat them elsewhere as I couldn't have them in the house


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Mamabird, my hubby is a nightmare to live with when im dieting! 
He is good that he will eat anything I cook, but dinner alone doesnt satisfy him, so he picks in the evening time, or will order food or make a tasty looking sandwich or something like that. Its so hard to resist, when I see him tucking in! :haha:
I dont cook seperate dinners for everyone but I do make differences with my meals. For example tonight I cooked Roast chicken with mash and roast potatoes for hubby and the kiddies, but I had some of the chicken with a salad instead of the potatoes! 
I had a few walnuts in with the salad OMG I never realised how high the fat content of walnuts are! They are literally off the scales. I tried to work out on my wheel how many points were in a handful, but my wheel didnt go up that high :haha:.. Think I will give them a miss in future! :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

3rdtimelucky - using my phone app 8 walnut halves equates to 5 points

Mamabird - when I started dieting in January I had exactly The same problem with DH or he'd continuously want take aways. Over the months I've continuously tried to educate him regarding healthy food ( he thought pizza was ok :dope:) now I make sure I do the shopping and cook , if he doesn't like it tough. He also buys himself chocolate crisps and biscuits which he stores in his music room ( so I don't see them) however even after 5 months he came back from the shop tonight with enormous bag of salted crisps for me ..... Thinking just salted would mean they are healthy. .... They are now in his music room too.


----------



## Squidge

Welcome 3rdtime :) 

Well done on the losses and STS ladies! 

Today has been another good day :) been at the park running round then came home and did some gardening so I'm hoping to have earnt some activity points, not that it matters though as it's weigh in tomoz morning! Here's hoping I have a loss :D 

Good luck to anyone else weighing in tomorrow :)


----------



## codegirl

Brig - What "type" of picky is he? My DH is very very picky but it's not that he wants junk, he just won't eat things like ground meat or lots of different cooked veggies. So I do a lot of meat that he likes, just in a healthy way (chicken without skins etc). I also do lots of looking for recepes he might like and trial by fire. He's on his own if he doesn't want to eat what I've made though, I won't make two meals. He's ok with that as he knows I try very hard to make things he likes.

If he's a picky eater as in, only wants to eat junk, then hopefully the other girls can give you some suggestions.


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your WI tomorrow Squidge!


----------



## bloodbinds

Another 2lbs lost! 4 to go!


----------



## flower74

Hi,

Can I gate crash this thread and ask some advice, please?

Am considering joining WW I've always maintained a healthy weight but since having 3rd LO 6 weeks ago (and the fact that I'm knocking on now at 37) I can't seem to get my head around a filling healthy weight loss/maintenance plan, does WW leaving you feeling hungry at all and can you pretty much each everything in moderation of course?

Any feedback would be greatly received, you all sound like it does work..well done!

X


----------



## Lydiarose

Hiya girls! congrats on losses!

So this was my first weigh in after doing WW for a week and ive lost a grand total of 6 iibs! i went from 11 stone 4 iibs to 10 stone 12 iibs! :)


----------



## Jellycat

flower74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I gate crash this thread and ask some advice, please?
> 
> Am considering joining WW I've always maintained a healthy weight but since having 3rd LO 6 weeks ago (and the fact that I'm knocking on now at 37) I can't seem to get my head around a filling healthy weight loss/maintenance plan, does WW leaving you feeling hungry at all and can you pretty much each everything in moderation of course?
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly received, you all sound like it does work..well done!
> 
> X

WW allows you to eat anything ( in moderation), as you have a points limit I've found I've started making better food choices to remain within my allowance. On the new system fruit and majority of veg are free so if hungry in the evening and no points left for the day you can still choose fruit or veg to snack on. Also have a weekly allowance which can either be used a few points daily or saved for going out at the weekend. You don't have to use your weeklys if you choose not to.

I was calorie counting initially but found I couldn't stick to it and got annoyed calculating everything. With this system you will quickly learn how many points foods are.

You can also earn points from activitys.

The aim is to make healthier choices
Hope this helps


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Lydia - fantastic first week!


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Congrats Lydia, thats brilliant. Id say your chuffed :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Congrats on your losses Lydia & Bloodbinds! :yipee:

:hi: Welcome flower! I agree with pretty much everything Jelly said :)


----------



## Squidge

Congrats on the losses Lydia & bloodbinds!

I also lost 2lb and going out for another run later on - wish me luck! It's bloody roasting here!!!


----------



## MamaBird

codegirl said:


> Brig - What "type" of picky is he? My DH is very very picky but it's not that he wants junk, he just won't eat things like ground meat or lots of different cooked veggies. So I do a lot of meat that he likes, just in a healthy way (chicken without skins etc). I also do lots of looking for recepes he might like and trial by fire. He's on his own if he doesn't want to eat what I've made though, I won't make two meals. He's ok with that as he knows I try very hard to make things he likes.
> 
> If he's a picky eater as in, only wants to eat junk, then hopefully the other girls can give you some suggestions.

BOTH!:dohh: He is picky in the fact that he won't eat most veggies. He eats corn, lettuce, cucumber, carrots and that's it. I can put peppers in my spaghetti sauce too. Also, he's allergic to fish and seafood:dohh: AND he's even picky when it comes to seasoning, sauces etc. He's getting better with that though.
But yeah he'd probably take a pizza or burger with poutine any day over baked chicken etc. 

So we have decided to make a list on sunday morning of our dinners for the week. Then we will go shopping for what we need for the week...and that way there are no surprises when it comes to supper time...we both know what's going on. Plus I think it will be better for our grocery budget instead of running for groceries every few days.

Good job on the weight loss and STS!!

And welcome to the newbies!!


----------



## Jellycat

I've just googled poutine ....... That's looks yum not surprised your husband likes it!


----------



## Vickie

that's a great idea Brig! At least that way he can feel like he's a part of the process :)


----------



## braijackava

Move is over with. We are in the new place, but the scale and computer are still packed. I didn't track what I ate this week, but I still did pretty good. I think I will either have sts or lost a little.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya guys I've been up and down for the last couple of weeks but I lost 4lbd today :) so offically 22lbs in total x


----------



## Vickie

glad the move went well!

well done on your loss Hannah!

.4 loss for me this week :yipee: I'm happy for a loss period :rofl:


----------



## mama2connor

Woohoo, i'm glad i've just came across this - is it ok if i join?...I joined weight watchers 13th january and have lost 30lbs so far - the most i've managed to loose with weight watchers so far. I have another 30lbs to go until i'm at goal!! :D xx


----------



## Vickie

mama2connor said:


> Woohoo, i'm glad i've just came across this - is it ok if i join?...I joined weight watchers 13th january and have lost 30lbs so far - the most i've managed to loose with weight watchers so far. I have another 30lbs to go until i'm at goal!! :D xx

:hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far :)


----------



## mama2connor

Thank you vickie :) xx


----------



## Vickie

hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Jellycat

I've lost 1lb this week which means I've finally reached my first stone since January! Nothing like taking my time!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jellycat!!


----------



## pinkycat

Hi ladies :flower: 
You probably wont remember me cos i havent been in here for about a year but i lost 80lbs on WW about 18mths ago. I got to goal in march or april last year then got preg in june and i wont make excuses for myself, the truth is i ate what i wanted when i wanted and have gained around 60lbs :blush: :cry:

Baby is now 15weeks old and i have now stopped BF and im determined to get back to my goal weight, so can i join you all please? 

Vickie- OMG i looked on the 1st page 100lbs you are AMAZING, and to think when you 1st started you were so worried you would fail. I cant believe how well you have done :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: I remember you!! Welcome back and congrats on your LO :)

thank you :hugs: I was terrified when I first began! :lol:


----------



## codegirl

:hi: everyone! Congrates to all the losses this week and welcome to all the new faces.

I had WI today and lost 3 lbs for a grand total of 35.8 :dance: might make my goal of 40lbs down by June 25th... maybe....


----------



## hpjagged

Well, it's been a couple of weeks and I've finally signed up to weight watchers online. I am determined to lose weight! I only want to lose a stone, but that will make a real big difference! 
I can not wait to get started! :D


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Well done on your loss Terri!!!

hope you like the program hp :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done ladies on all the fab losses :thumbup:

Well im doing well on my first week back, I have been very good, plus I done the 10k mini marathon yesterday so if I dont lose this week I will be disappointed. Looking forard to me wi tomorrow night x


----------



## Rah

I joined WW on line 2 weeks ago I have lost 5lb so far (im now 189lb 13st 7lb)

Having a major wobble at the mo but thats because im working nights and i am rubbish on nights come tomorrow morning i will be back to being fab 

I am 30 in july and want to loose 9lb between now and then (to make it a stone) 
And i am bridesmaid in sept so would like to be a hot bridesmaid lol

So im going to pop in here as much as i can to get good motivational tips from you guys and food ideas as im just eating the same thing meat and veg mainly because thats what isobelle loves so why take it away from her but i want something different

I am still getting used to the online things im putting my food in every day and working my way round the site 

I work shifts (im a nurse) so i can do so well on my days in work IF im organised my days off are harder so tempting when walking round asda or tesco


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well I'm back after two weeks hols, just been to WI and put 5.5lb on ! 

I'm on hunger strike for the next week lol.

Got lots of work to do to shift that :( !


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Aw Purpledaisy, dont worry you will shift it in no time! Holidays are a killer on the waist line, there is just too much scrummy food to resist! Thats the only thing im dreading about going on my hols in 6 weeks.

Hope you had a great time though :flower:


----------



## Vickie

3rdtimelucky said:


> Well done ladies on all the fab losses :thumbup:
> 
> Well im doing well on my first week back, I have been very good, plus I done the 10k mini marathon yesterday so if I dont lose this week I will be disappointed. Looking forard to me wi tomorrow night x

Good luck with your WI!



Rah said:


> I joined WW on line 2 weeks ago I have lost 5lb so far (im now 189lb 13st 7lb)
> 
> Having a major wobble at the mo but thats because im working nights and i am rubbish on nights come tomorrow morning i will be back to being fab
> 
> I am 30 in july and want to loose 9lb between now and then (to make it a stone)
> And i am bridesmaid in sept so would like to be a hot bridesmaid lol
> 
> So im going to pop in here as much as i can to get good motivational tips from you guys and food ideas as im just eating the same thing meat and veg mainly because thats what isobelle loves so why take it away from her but i want something different
> 
> I am still getting used to the online things im putting my food in every day and working my way round the site
> 
> I work shifts (im a nurse) so i can do so well on my days in work IF im organised my days off are harder so tempting when walking round asda or tesco

well done on your loss so far! :) It does take some time to get used to tracking (and resisting temptations in the store!)



purpledaisy2 said:


> Well I'm back after two weeks hols, just been to WI and put 5.5lb on !
> 
> I'm on hunger strike for the next week lol.
> 
> Got lots of work to do to shift that :( !

I bet you'll lose it quickly :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - well done on the losses. 

I have tried to be so good this week ... although had a slip up with the huge takeaway last week. I have weigh in tonight, am sort of looking forward to it although I always dread seeing the scales when i get there. Its also my OH's birthday today so I have bought him a small chocolate cake ... I am going to avoid it until I get back from weigh in and then treat myself to a slice then back on track tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is ok. Will update my weight this evening after the meeting. x x x


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Good luck for wi tonight hope&faith. I have my wi tonight aswell, im a mixture of nervous and excited! Will update later on aswell xx


----------



## Vickie

good luck for both of you for your WI!!! :yipee:


----------



## braijackava

Well the move is over, and I didnt track at all. But suprise suprise I lost 3 lbs in a week and a half! So very happy with that.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss!! :yipee: glad the move is over with now :) that's always stressful :hugs:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Im just back from the meeting. I lost.......4lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im delighted. Thats 20lb in total now


----------



## Vickie

wow that's an amazing loss well done on the four pounds! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Just back from meeting ... 2.5lbs down for me this week so thats 64lbs in total. Only 3lbs to go till my wedding dress goal! yay. 

Well done on all the losses. 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses ladies :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done on your lose hope&faith, thats fab :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope!! So close to goal now! :)


----------



## codegirl

Way to Go on losses everyone!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi everyone!! 

Welcome to the new ladies and YAY for all the losses!! 

I have to admit I'm finding it hard. I think it's the season...yummy bbq's and when you don't have much time you can just cook hotdogs or hambergers. I try to have salad with it when we have that...but then hubby gets icecream and I'm afraid my will power always loses against ice cream. :-( Hopefully I can get through summer and the heat and then start baking healthy casseroles etc. when the weather is cooler in the fall.


----------



## Vickie

what about grilling some veg to go along with it to change it up some Brig :) Have you tried using ground turkey for your burgers instead of ground beef? We have hamburgers and hot dogs occasionally I try to eat whole wheat buns and choose chicken hot dogs/ground turkey etc. :)

good luck :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> what about grilling some veg to go along with it to change it up some Brig :) Have you tried using ground turkey for your burgers instead of ground beef? We have hamburgers and hot dogs occasionally I try to eat whole wheat buns and choose chicken hot dogs/ground turkey etc. :)
> 
> good luck :hugs:

Can you believe I have been to a couple of stores now looking for ground turkey/chicken and I can't find any?? When I started buying the turket bacon I looked and didn't find any. :shrug:

By the way, I have been meaning to ask...how long does turkey bacon keep after you have opened the package?


----------



## Vickie

ours only lasts us about a week because all three of us eat it several times a week. You can freeze it though and it freezes really well :thumbup: 

I can't believe you can't find ground turkey! That's crazy!! I usually buy it at No Frills or Costco. It's in the area with the fresh poultry


----------



## Squidge

I lost 0.5lb this week :) here's to a better week! Need to do my best this week as the following week I'm having 2 days out, it's my birthday and I'm going holiday clothes shopping so not sure how that week will go but will just concentrate on this week for now!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I am struggling this week and I its my borthday next week so I have no chance of losing - I was so desperate to hit goal before my dress fitting in two weigh ins time but it looks like that isnt going to happen. I just seem to be an emotional wreck this week I need to pull myself together. My friend has suggested going out for pizza for lunch at pizza hut all you can eat buffet - can I resist eating too much?


----------



## Lydiarose

Heya :) weigh in this morning at im 10 stone 10.05 so ive lost my 5%!! 

I lost 5.5 iibs last week and this week was 2.5iibs.


Anyone know why it slows down after the first week?

None the less really pleased x


----------



## funkymama

started ww 3 weeks ago
first week lost 4lb
second weed lost 2lb
third week lost 1.5 lb

i'm loving the drops, sick of being frumpy and i have another 20lbs to lose.....


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent losses everyone !

Lydia I think the first week is always more due to loss of water


----------



## Vickie

The first weeks loss is mostly water weight so it is usually higher

well done on the losses everyone! :yipee:

:hugs: Hope you should enjoy your birthday


----------



## Lydiarose

Aghhh ffs!

So lost half a stone in total in the last 2 weeks and what do i go and do?? Think oh yay i can treat myself and celerbrate for keeping the house and eat 3 scones clptted cream ice cream and half a family size bar of choclatte!!! :(


Praying this doesnt effect my loss next week i feel so stupidd! :(


----------



## xemmax

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I lost around a 1.5 stone a few years ago on WW before losing interest (7lbs off my goal!). I've tried to do it again since but have never been able to stay motivated.

I joined on Tuesday and so far so good - tracked everything down to the letter and I'm feeling really positive but I just need to keep in this mindframe - hence joining you if you'll have me?

I was thrilled to be weighed and find out I weigh .5lb LESS than the last time I went - which was when I was 4 weeks pregnant :wohoo: but my first goal is to lose 16.5lbs.

x


----------



## Lydiarose

emma you look fantastic and not like you need to loose that at all :) x


----------



## xemmax

Aww thank you! I have been told I carry it quite well but I definitely look better with less of it, ha! I'm also hoping it might do something about the mummy tummy :wacko: :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome emma and good luck! Well done on your first WI :)

Lydia don't worry about it and get back on track tomorrow! :D Your weeklies should cover what you ate

WI for me tomorrow, last one before we go to Texas!


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Emma, good luck for your first week

Vicki good luck for wi tomorrow, can't believe your on holiday next week that's come round so quick. If I don't speak to you before have a great time !

I've been struggling this week as I've done little exercise compared to normal due to my chest infection hoping the antibiotics kick in so I can get back into the gym. Food wise I've used up all my weeklys already. Expecting a gain this week and hope it's just a glitch.

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## braijackava

Down 3lbs this week!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, I've been MIA since the start of May! We went away for both the bank holidays & I ate BBQ & drank cider so have spent May putting on & losing the same 4lbs!! 
I went back to WW last night & I'd lost 1lb since last time I went - not good for my August goal but better than nothing!

Well done everyone on your losses!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on both your losses! Hope you enjoyed your holiday twinkle :)


----------



## Vickie

:blush: Braijackava what is your total loss again? I accidentally deleted the number without looking


----------



## braijackava

It should be 18.6lbs. Thanks!


----------



## Vickie

1.5 or so off for me this week :yipee: I'm down to 147.2 which is 2.2 pounds away from goal :wohoo:


----------



## codegirl

WOW!!! :dance: Great job!!!! :dance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Well I have well and truly fallen off the wagon since Wednesday - takeaways, meals out and pizza for dinner tonight. Back on track properly tomorrow. Pretty sure I wont show a loss this week as I have eaten so much but I am going to try so hard to enjoy my birthday next Friday whilst still staying within points! 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope good luck getting back on track! You can do this :)

just to let you all know I'm going to be away for two weeks in June (going to visit family :)) and will be changing thread ownership over to hope so she can update while I'm gone :flower:


----------



## codegirl

We're going to miss you while you are gone! But have a great trip!!


----------



## Squidge

Have a great time, Vickie! 

Welcome to the newbies. Well done on the losses! 

I'm up early and off for a run in 45 minutes, that's dedication for ya :haha: normally I'm sat on my lazy backside! :blush:


----------



## Squidge

Can someone update the front page please? I've lost 16.5lb, not 12. 

Ta :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Well I am back on track - went to a baby party today and only had a small amount to eat and now having a healthy dinner! Fingers firmly crossed I stay on track till my birthday on Friday - then I am letting my hair down for Friday and Saturday then back on track! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## braijackava

Vickie that is awesome! Have a wonderful time on your vacation, you deserve it! I hope I can be where you are in the next year or so.


----------



## Vickie

You can be braijackava :) How much do you want to lose total if you don't mind me asking? I look at your avatar and don't think it could be near 100 pounds!

:hugs: hope glad you're back on track!

Sorry Squidge :blush: I've corrected it now


----------



## braijackava

My avatar is a very flattering picture! Haha but thanks! I want to lose 76lbs total, so about 57 more to go.


----------



## WW1

Congrats on all the losses!

I gained last week but have lost it again this week. I've now lost 21lbs in total. Now I just need to stay on the wagon this week too (I seem to have a good week then a bad week :dohh:)

good luck in your WIs this week ladies. 

Vickie have a great holiday :flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hope you ladies can help me, im wanting to join you, but cant get to a meeting until wednesday and wondered if you could please tell me how many points I will be able to have?

Im 5"2 I weigh 10 stone 8lbs and im exclusivly breast feeding? X


----------



## flower74

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hope you ladies can help me, im wanting to join you, but cant get to a meeting until wednesday and wondered if you could please tell me how many points I will be able to have?
> 
> Im 5"2 I weigh 10 stone 8lbs and im exclusivly breast feeding? X

Hey, I joined last Wednesday I'm 5'6" weigh 10st 7.5lb I breast and formula feed and my daily pro points are 36, if I was exclusively breast feeding my points would be 43, I hope this helps you! Also you get 49 weekly points to play with as you like.

X


----------



## codegirl

WI this morning puts me down another 1.8lbs for a total of 37.6


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses WW1 & Terri :yipee: :happydance:

Sorry I'm not much help on working out the points, the new system is harder to work out points on from everything I've seen :(


----------



## Jellycat

Well done on the losses

Wi for me this morning and put on 3 lb. Used all my weeklys and little exercise. Aim this week is use only 1/2 my weeklys and to exercise 5/7 days. On a good note I now fit into the jeans I bought a size smaller. Have to buy a new pair and see how long it takes me to fit into them - at this rate it will be 2014 :rofl: I'm losing weight sooooo slowly


----------



## bathbabe

I joined WW tonight and now im thinking, WTF am i gunna eat?!

I want to lose about 6 stone!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome bathbabe!

You'll soon get into the groove of things. I eat a wide variety of things: chicken, turkey, pancakes (a healthier version of course), turkey bacon, sandwiches, bread etc. It's about portioning it out correctly and trying to make healthier choices


----------



## codegirl

Vickie - I messed up and had the wrong start weight in my online tracker so I've actually lost 39.6. Can you update the front when you have a second?

thanks!


----------



## Vickie

updated for you :thumbup:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

:hi: girls. I have had an ok week so far, ive been good apart from Saturday when I went to a christening and had mushrooms in batter, mini springrolls and wedges all dipped in garlic dip, and a good few bottles of beer :nope:
But hey ho, you have to live too, and enjoy yourself every once in a while or you'd go off your rocker! :haha: 
So it will be interesting to see what the scales says tomoro night! 

Well done to all who have stayed on track x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well I joined! I get 29 points plus 14 for breastfeeding, dont see how I can go far wrong with 43 points a day and an extra 49 for the week! I remember doing it yrs ago and I only got 18 points!

my 2nd baby is 4 weeks old today, I was 11stone 12lbs at the end of pregnancy, I was 10stone 7lbs a few days after he was born and thanks to my birthday im now 10stone 11lbs lol

Im 5"2 and aged 24 (just!) I want to loose about 2 stone but my more realistic gole for now is 1.5 stone. X


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done on joining Elmo, you will do great. After I had my baby 1 year and a half ago i was 10st 11, then due to nothing else but my eating habits i went up to 12st 2 lbs! Thats what i was when i joined ww, and i was shocked when i stood on the scales! Im currently back to 10st 11lbs. Which im delighted with but, I have always been between 8st 11lbs and 9st 7 lbs! So my personal goal is to get back to 9st and 7lbs. Thats a healthy weight for me! Im 5"4...
The very best of luck for your first week :flower:


----------



## xemmax

Just got back from my first weigh in and I lost 3lbs! I'm really happy :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done Emma, you look fab in your avatar, I wouldn't say you have much to lose xx


----------



## xemmax

Thank you so much, I'd like to lose just over a stone and then I'll be happy :) xx


----------



## purplepower

Hi

Can I join this group? I started WW last night, I have about 4 stone of baby weight to lose, which I don't think is bad seeing as I used to be 10 stone overweight.


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss Emma!

:hi: Welcome Elmo & purplepower! good luck :D

Getting ready for our trip today, changed the thread owner so the thread can be updated for you girls while I'm away. :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

hi all :)
i am going to my first weight watchers meeting in years on thursday night. wondering what everyone's essential items are? Going to be doing an online shop from ASDA this evening.


----------



## Jellycat

Great loss Emma well done !

:hi: elmo & purplepower hope you both have a great first week

:hi: marypoppins - ww concentrates on healthy eating of free fruit and majority of veg, concentrates on protein so you stay fuller for longer. There's not anything particular id recommend you to buy


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Sorry for the very quick update from me today but I am ill! I think I have picked up some sort of bug my little girl was ill last night and now I seem to have it. The only positive is its the day before weigh in and I have had a really bad eating week so maybe I will do better on the scales than I thought! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Vickie

such a busy day! Sorry I haven't had a chance to get caught up properly (we're heading to bed shortly) I wanted to wish you all the best of luck losing weight while I'm gone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Have a great time in Texas, hope Hannah copes with the early start xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks everyone!

Well done emma!

What meals for lunches or dinners do you regularly have? Iv no idea what to have yet except the ww froxen meals which arnt very filling! X


----------



## Jellycat

Elmo for lunches I have:
Ww bread with wafer thin turkey
Ww bread with scrambled egg
Vegetable stir fry with light soy sauce
Mushroom and courgette omelette
Jacket potato and salad

If you need ideas take a look at some peoples dieting journals as sometimes you can find some ideas


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks jelly cat I will! X


----------



## Squidge

Hope everyones doing good? 

For the first time since starting WW I have been an absolute angel! Pointed every single one of my weeklies, used every daily, no takeaways, 2ltrs of water and exercised everyday. If I've not lost any weight at weigh in on Friday I will be mega annoyed :haha:


----------



## flower74

Hi,

I've just had my first weigh-in and have lost 3.5lb, just need to remain focussed now and look forward to losing more next week!

For those wondering what to eat for lunch I can really recommend the spicy tomato and butternut squash soup, it's got no points and is really tasty and filling.

X


----------



## purplepower

Thanks for the welcome guys.

For those of you who are breastfeeding, do you use all your daily points?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all -

How is everyone getting on? I am so so happy I reached goal tonight! I lost 3lbs (I think partially down to being ill yesterday!) but I dont mind as I am now within my healthy BMI! would still like to lose a little more but I guess I will just see how I go! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Jellycat

Hope that's excellent news well done !! Are you going to treat yourself new clothes ? Be pampered? Think you deserve something xx


----------



## WW1

That is absolutely fantastic Hope. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Well done on the loses girls and well done h&f for reaching your goal thats brilliant news.
I lost 1lb at my wi last night, I was happy with that, becasue I had an up and down week last week :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I was also wondering if those that breast feed use all your points? Im breast feeding and its only day 2 but im not feeling the need to use anywhere near all my points, is that ok do you think? I dont want it to affect my milk supply, but i was thinking if i use them all am i only likely to loose about a pound a week? x


----------



## bathbabe

So the weekly allowance points, can you use them when ever you like yeah? So split over the days? Or save them for a take away or just a high points meal? They are there for whenever yeah? 

Im starving :haha:


----------



## purplepower

That's what I was wondering too Elmo. I had 14 points left yesterday.


----------



## purplepower

bathbabe said:


> So the weekly allowance points, can you use them when ever you like yeah? So split over the days? Or save them for a take away or just a high points? They are there for whenever yeah?
> 
> Im starving :haha:


Yeah they are to use whenever you like.


----------



## braijackava

I am nursing and use all my dailies plus my weeklies and am still losing if that helps?


----------



## xemmax

I am breastfeeding but Oli is also on solids so I get 7 extra a day and I use them all, and my weeklies. As long as you aren't hungry then it shouldn't affect your supply. I definitely wouldn't advise just eating for the sake of it, just make sure you aren't hungry and you should be fine!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

At the moment im having 20 odd points left a day (iget 29 +14) ill stick to that then, use them if im hungry, dont bother if not!

Braijackava, do u excersise as well or are u just using all ur points and stil loosing? X


----------



## Squidge

Lost 1.5lb :)


----------



## xemmax

Elmo are you going to a meeting or doing it from home? If you're going to a meeting I'd take your tracker in and show your leader so see whether she thinks you're having enough. Are you not eating much or are you just eating a lot of no/low pointed stuff?

Well done on the loss Squidge :)


----------



## WW1

Squidge said:


> Lost 1.5lb :)

Well done Squidge!


----------



## braijackava

Yay for the losses! I am down 2.6 lbs this week! So almost 20 lbs so far!
I have not started exercising yet. I was kind of saving that for when my weight loss slows down, to kick start it again if that makes sense. I do have 76lbs total to lose, so I dont know if that is why I am losing so fast so far?


----------



## Lydiarose

Heya,weighed in today at 10 stone 7iibs so ive lost 11 pounds in total - in 3 weeks :) 
Me last month before i started (stripey top) Heres me after my first week (BOTTOM) and Me today (standing on bed.. (leggings look abit baggy lol)!

Just posting to see if theres much difference 

congrats on all the losses!
 



Attached Files:







216233_1834968627753_1046562514_32075487_4981938_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9









09062011787.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 67









17062011801.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Sorry for not posting much - its my birthday today so been out and about all day. 

Huge congrats for all the losses. I will be on properly tomorrow to update. x x


----------



## Jellycat

Happy birthday Hope. :cake::cake::cake:


----------



## mama2connor

I had a really bad week last week, i was expecting to have had a pretty hefty gain as my husband, my two children & I have been staying with my mum due to my house being renovated. We just ate what was convenient to us, and i was dreading going to face those scales. To my surprise though, I got weighed and had lost 2lb. Don't have a clue how i've managed it, especially as i haven't been to the gym for about 2 weeks. I'm now 12stone 11lb (The lowest i've been in around 6 1/2 years) i've lost 32lb so far, needless to say i'm pretty proud of myself. This week is a new week, and with support from my mum, and hubby i've managed to get myself back on track and i'll be back at the gym tomorrow so heres hoping i have a good loss next week. I hope everyone has managed to stay on track so far this week, and goodluck for your next weigh ins xx


----------



## mama2connor

bathbabe said:


> So the weekly allowance points, can you use them when ever you like yeah? So split over the days? Or save them for a take away or just a high points meal? They are there for whenever yeah?
> 
> Im starving :haha:

Yes, thats exactly what i do hun. No need to go hungry, thats what those extra points are there for!...Some of my friends use them all over the weekend on alcohol but as i don't drink, i space them out over the days if i need them :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well done all the losses! :)

Emma I am keeping a tracker, ill take it with me. I would sat im eating more regularly than I did before, just healthier things and smaller portions. I have 1 or 2 bananas a day as well which dont use my points up x


----------



## bathbabe

mama2connor said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> So the weekly allowance points, can you use them when ever you like yeah? So split over the days? Or save them for a take away or just a high points meal? They are there for whenever yeah?
> 
> Im starving :haha:
> 
> Yes, thats exactly what i do hun. No need to go hungry, thats what those extra points are there for!...Some of my friends use them all over the weekend on alcohol but as i don't drink, i space them out over the days if i need them :)Click to expand...

I dont drink either. OHs mum goes on and off WW all the time but shes an alcoholic and doesnt include alcohol in the points :dohh: then she gets upset when she doesnt lose anything!


----------



## purplepower

Lydiarose said:


> Heya,weighed in today at 10 stone 7iibs so ive lost 11 pounds in total - in 3 weeks :)
> Me last month before i started (stripey top) Heres me after my first week (BOTTOM) and Me today (standing on bed.. (leggings look abit baggy lol)!
> 
> Just posting to see if theres much difference
> 
> congrats on all the losses!



You look great. Well done. 

I get weighed tonight. Had a good week, though had points left every day. Had a very emotional day yesterday and the tracking went out of the window, though I still had about 26 points left when I stopped tracking and all my weeklies so hopefully should be okay.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi Ladies - 

Hope everyone is getting on ok - well done on all the losses and good luck for those weighing in soon.

I thought about giving up pointing this week as everything has really gone out the window - I am definately expecting a big gain this week! - But if I can contain myself and start tracking now the damage may not be as bad as I think on Wednesday. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

x x x


----------



## bathbabe

Its my firat weigh in tonight! Nervous much?! Eeekk


----------



## xemmax

bathbabe said:


> Its my firat weigh in tonight! Nervous much?! Eeekk

Good luck bathbabe! Let us know how you get on :)

Well done on the losses everyone!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Bathbabe !

Hope I'm sure if you point until Wednesday the damage will be reversed. New day new beginning 

Weighed in and lost 2 lbs Decided to join our local slimming world club up the road tomorrow night and try that plan for next two weeks even if revert back to ww I'll still be getting officially weighed each week which I think is what I need at the moment. Had great workout at the gym this morning.


----------



## maryp0ppins

hi girls, I am 4 days in and I feel like I am doing terrible!
i was in Brighton yest as my boyfriend did the London to Brighton charity bike ride and I had fish and chips!! I am still not over my 49 weekly points yet so there is still hope but I was looking for a big weight loss for my first weigh in on thursday night.


----------



## xemmax

maryp0ppins said:


> hi girls, I am 4 days in and I feel like I am doing terrible!
> i was in Brighton yest as my boyfriend did the London to Brighton charity bike ride and I had fish and chips!! I am still not over my 49 weekly points yet so there is still hope but I was looking for a big weight loss for my first weigh in on thursday night.

The week isn't over yet, and the fact that you haven't had all of your weekly points is a really good thing! You will still lose weight if you use them all - just don't go over them!

Try not to be disheartened - it was an out of the ordinary week. Stay focussed and let us know how you get on at weigh in :)


----------



## Jellycat

Marypoppins - dont be hard on yourself as Emma said it was not a typical week. As long as your within your points you will be fine. On a diet everyone has bad days the key thing is not to let it effect the "whole week" each day is a fresh start :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

I lost 5 1/2lbs! Woop woop!


----------



## bathbabe

:happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

bathbabe said:


> I lost 5 1/2lbs! Woop woop!

Absolutely excellent well done !


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congratulations bath babe. 

Well I am well within my points today - back on track again although I still want to binge! I am keeping it up till Wednesday then allow myself a treat then back on it on Thursday ... I have now decided to try and lose another 7lbs by my wedding! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done bathbabe!


----------



## xemmax

Only lost .5lb :dohh: I can't say I'm not disheartened but overall I'm just cross with myself as I cheated my points and wasn't completely honest with myself (and I ate out 3 times last week!). Lesson learned! Feeling very motivated now :)


----------



## rasoolg

So helpful.


----------



## Jellycat

Emma a loss is still good and I'm assuming going out for dinner three times in a week isn't the norm. Think positive and you'll have a good week this week xx


----------



## purplepower

I lost 4.5lbs.


----------



## bathbabe

Well done on the losses! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I lost 4.5 lbs! :) now 10 stone 7lbs.

Well done everyone. I just hope I can keep it up x


----------



## maryp0ppins

i just had a cheeky weigh in myself at home and im on 10 stone exactly!! so hopefully i will have lost 2lbs on their scales at my weigh in in 2 days


----------



## braijackava

I am thinking I will not lose very much this week.
Good job on all the losses! A loss is a loss no matter how much.


----------



## mummy2b2010

Hello Ladies, i joined weight watchers last week and its my first weigh in on thurs, im so nervous, i think ive done everything right but so not sure, glad i found this thread :D

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats on all the losses just remeber a loss is still a loss you are still that bit lighter than you were before and its all helping on your way to goal. 

I have done really badly this week - really not been motivated at all but back on it properly tomorrow - going to do my weekly shop and not buying anything naughty this week!

Hoep your all ok x x x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies im hoping to start ww after starting and stopping a few times i did well when i stuck to it i just need to be able to be good lol..

is the new point system much different to the old.. and do you think it works better?
ive just started today and yesterday with no sugar or fatty foods and 2mor im hoping to start the point counting again.. but im abit confused by the new points?


----------



## bathbabe

I dont know what the old points system was like but the new one seems easy to me x


----------



## flower74

I love reading about everyones losses, it really motivates me...well done everyone!! Weigh in for me today and I lost 3lb, so very happy...only 21lb to go!!!! X


----------



## pink80

:hi:

I joined WW online yesterday and I was hoping I could join you ladies here for a bit of support....

I've never done WW before but I've done slimming world many times. I thought it would really help me to start a completely new diet so that I make sure I follow it properly (iykwim)

About me....

I'm 31, live with my OH - he's similar to me in that he only has to look at food to put on weight, but he's done really well over the last few months and lost about 2 stone - I managed to lose about 2 and half stone on SW a couple of years ago, but in July last year I started to feel unwell and it was the last thing on my mind. Weight started to creep back on (about 1.5 stone), I ended up having an OP in December and then fell pregnant straight after - sadly I MC in March and since then I've been seriously comfort eating and I've put another 1.5 stone on - so I'm now bigger than I've ever been before. I've also re-joined the gym and I'm planning to go a couple of times a week, plus a couple of classes. I really hope I can do it this time - I hate looking the way I do now :cry:


----------



## Jellycat

RedRose19 said:


> hi ladies im hoping to start ww after starting and stopping a few times i did well when i stuck to it i just need to be able to be good lol..
> 
> is the new point system much different to the old.. and do you think it works better?
> ive just started today and yesterday with no sugar or fatty foods and 2mor im hoping to start the point counting again.. but im abit confused by the new points?

Points values have changed and you now get 49 weekly points which you can you during the week at anytime. You now can't carry forward unused points from the day. Points are calculated on protein, carb, fibre. Majority of fruit and veg are zero points now but other items points values have now increased 

Flower - congrats that's a great loss


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi all,i started following the ww 'core' plan on monday and i'd love to join in with you all if i may?

so i had my daughter summer last september and i haven't lost any weight apart from the 10 or so lbs after giving birth:blush:i want to try really hard now and i have a few incentives to keep me on track.i've just booked a little break away for the family which is 10 weeks away and i would love to lose as much weight as i can by then.the 2nd and biggest incentive i have is we want to try for baby no 4 sometime later this year!!!!

so monday i took measurements and weighed and my start weight is 14st 1:nope: i am gutted to be weighing so much as this is the most i have ever weighed but i am keeping positive and telling myself that next monday i will be in the 13's:happydance:

hope you all have a good week and fx i can get a good loss this week!
xx


----------



## becstar4

Hey ,i joined ww last week,and lost 6.5lb at the weigh in today:D, still at my heaviest weight but its a step in the right direction! the new points system is confusing if you've done the old plan(which i lost3st on a few years back) as you tend to remember the values for your favourite foods,and then realise thats not there value anymore! We should draw a new table up for the people who have recently started so we can encourage and track our progress! Good Luck ladies! x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Welcome everyone to our thread - Vickie who is the thread leader normally is away on holiday at the moment so I have take over and updating the front page so I will add all those after the first weigh in and hopefully I am doing an ok job of keeping it updated. 

I put on 1.5lbs this week ... I knew I would put on so its ok but I am firmly back on track as of tomorrow and looking forward to losing some more weight! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Jellycat

Hope have a great week


----------



## xcited4mybump

wow well done becstar thats a fantastic start for you!i have never done points before as i always found the core plan easier to follow,but i am interested in this new plan could somebody tell me more and then i might go and buy the books off of ebay:thumbup:

hi hope,i hope i get a good loss this 1st week fx.wow i have just looked at how much weight you have lost so far what an achievement!best of luck for next week and good job getting back on track.

well i'm on day 4 of the core plan and tbh i'm noticing that i am mostly eating things that need pointing:dohh:so me thinks i may need to switch to the pro points........for example just had brekkie and ended up having wholemeal toast topped with cheese triangles!the only core thingy i had was an activia yogurt afterwards!so please could somebody give me some info on the new plan as it sounds very new and exciting.thanks!

xx

btw could somebody please tell me how i thank ppl as i haven't a clue lol


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome everyone :)

Pink80 im so sorry about your mc I really hope your dreams come true soon :)

Good luck everyone! Iv stayed well within my points again this week so I hope I can have a decent loss on monday! X


----------



## Tasha360

HI EVERYONE, havent been on in a few weeks. I went on my hen night and had far too much to drink and chips afterwards and 3 of my kids have chicken pox so ive been housebound for a few weeks which isnt helping . I went totally off track and only managed to lose half a pound. im back on it now though and more determined than ever with my wedding in 3 weeks! well done everyone on all the losses! xx


----------



## hibiscus07

I have fallen SO far off the WW wagon. 
So, starting over today :cry:

I have 60 lbs to lose before I can wear a swimsuit, so I need to just friggin do it. So mad at myself. Not eating well. Not exercising. Just generally feel gross and unattractive. 

Sorry for all the complaining...bleh. Hopefully, my next one will be more positive! haha

I'll go back now and see others' (hopefully more positive) updates


----------



## CLH_X3

what the earlist you can join after giving birth ?
I started ww just before i got preg but stopped when i found out .. 

I wanna start about 4 weeks after i give birth - or have you got to wait longer?


----------



## babe2ooo

Hi guys,

Well i have just signed up today for WW, i've signed up to the online one, b4 i had jack i was a size 8-10 and now i'm a 14, i would be happy to be a size 10-12 really. i find it really hard to diet so i''m hoping this will help, my friend has shown me how to use it all so i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## maryp0ppins

lost 2.5 lbs this week!


----------



## becstar4

CLH_X3 said:


> what the earlist you can join after giving birth ?
> I started ww just before i got preg but stopped when i found out ..
> 
> I wanna start about 4 weeks after i give birth - or have you got to wait longer?

You have to wait 6 weeks,but i fibbed at just over 5 weeks as i was so fed up i just wanted to get started!:thumbup: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I didnt know and went when he was just under 4 weeks! She wasnt keen to let me join but I had already paid and twisted her arm lol x


----------



## CLH_X3

4 weeks it will be then - even if i have to tell a little fib ;)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi all I need your advice. At the moment I'm on slimming world aswell as tablets that dovtor has given me to lose weight. I'm 13stone and I need to be 12stone 4 at the least by the 2nd september! I have found that I'm not losing any more on slimming world. So wht is the difference and how good is it? 

Thanks becci xx


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi girls, I had my wi on wed evening, and only lost 0.5. It was a bit disheartning, because i had been good with my food all week, except for maybe eating a bit too much bread. Plus I went on 4, 5 mile walks, so i was expecting a bit more. Im hoping it will show on the scales next week. 
Im gonna lay off the bread this week and see does that make a difference!


----------



## hope&faith09

3rdtime lucky - well done on your loss - when I do exercise it often shows the following week so fingers firmly crossed that happens for you! Also bread makes me really bloated and definately if I have more bread than usual I hold the weight more ... which is such a shame as bread is one of my favourite things to eat! 

Hope everyone is getting on ok x x x


----------



## braijackava

Down 2lbs! That means less than 2lbs to go and I will be in the 100s again! And .2lbs and I will be at my 10%


----------



## pink80

Well done on your losses ladies :thumbup:


----------



## CLH_X3

does anyone mind if i join kinda now... I wont be dieting as i still got 2 weeks (FX) to go before i have my LO... 

But i wanna get in the mind set of losing weight and when i joined this thread before it really helped me stay focused! 

I weigh myself pretty regular but Im loking foward to weighing roughly not long before i go into labour and then 1 week to the day i give birth ....
I decided 1 week would give enough time to lose any or some of the water weight you lose after... Im hoping for a stone off!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all

CLH-X3 - welcme to the thread and good luck on your weight loss journey - please dont put to much pressure on yourself to start losing immediately after having LO - weight watchers wont let you join until 6 weeks after your baby arrives as things need to settle down. But you are more than welcome to join us - some ladies have started just a few weeks after Lo was born I waited 3 months! 

Well I am doing ok this week back on track cooking healthy meals and making roast chicken tonight so that will be good! Hope everyone else is getting on ok x x x


----------



## bathbabe

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi all
> 
> CLH-X3 - welcme to the thread and good luck on your weight loss journey - please dont put to much pressure on yourself to start losing immediately after having LO - weight watchers wont let you join until 6 weeks after your baby arrives as things need to settle down. But you are more than welcome to join us - *some ladies have started just a few weeks after Lo was born I waited 3 months! *
> 
> Well I am doing ok this week back on track cooking healthy meals and making roast chicken tonight so that will be good! Hope everyone else is getting on ok x x x

It took me a year to get my ass into gear :blush: :haha:


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies

I have a question - on the pro points plan do all of you use your weekly allowance points as well as your daily points or just your daily?

I've been within 29 points every day this week, but I'm going out for dinner tonight and I'd like something nice so was going to use my weekly allowance points but as this is my first week I don't want to ruin may chances of loosing as that will upset me 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## maryp0ppins

pink80 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have a question - on the pro points plan do all of you use your weekly allowance points as well as your daily points or just your daily?
> 
> I've been within 29 points every day this week, but I'm going out for dinner tonight and I'd like something nice so was going to use my weekly allowance points but as this is my first week I don't want to ruin may chances of loosing as that will upset me
> 
> Thanks :flower:

last week was my first week and I had fish and chips in brighton and still managed to loose 2.5 lbs, i say go for it!


----------



## Squidge

I always use my weeklies! Never haven't done and I've always lost. Apart from when I eat them twice over then I gain :haha: like this week really. Birthday celebrations, days out, alcohol etc = 2lb gain. 

Hope to get it off by next Friday! Well done on the losses ladies and welcome to the newbies :)


----------



## twinkle1975

hey again all - really trying to get back on track now - I've been on holiday for 10 days & only put a pound on so quite pleased - just need some motivation & a pma now!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Haha .. Thanks for letting me join ..

I'm not going to throw myself in to it 100% straight away ... I want to see how I feel after.. My plan is to eat healthy n maybe just lose a few lbs before I join ww officially 

Hope everyone elses weight lose is going well..

Iv got 1 week and 6 days til my due date, god I hope she comes on time! I feel so fat ATM I just wanna lose it all n feel good about myself again!


----------



## pink80

My first weigh in today and I lost 2.5lbs :happydance:


----------



## bathbabe

Lost 1.5lbs today. I knew i wouldnt loose much as its AF time!


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome back twinkle you did well during holiday 

Well done pink and bathbabe on your losses


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello! Weigh today, lost 3.5lbs, thats 8lbs in 2 weeks! :) x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

CLH_X3 said:


> does anyone mind if i join kinda now... I wont be dieting as i still got 2 weeks (FX) to go before i have my LO...
> 
> But i wanna get in the mind set of losing weight and when i joined this thread before it really helped me stay focused!
> 
> I weigh myself pretty regular but Im loking foward to weighing roughly not long before i go into labour and then 1 week to the day i give birth ....
> I decided 1 week would give enough time to lose any or some of the water weight you lose after... Im hoping for a stone off!! :haha:

I weighed 11stone 12lbs a few days before birth and 10 stone 7lbs a week after so a loss of 1stone 5lbs. He weighed 8lbs by the way. But seriously chick try not to worry about it for those 1st few weeks, you'll need to eat lots for energy, just enjoy baby. Good luck with the birth :) x


----------



## xcited4mybump

i lost 4 3/4 lb so i'm happy with that,although i would have liked 5lb:dohh: so thats my 1st week done on the core plan!!i have decided to start the pro points plan as it just feels like the plan i should be on,so i ordered all the books and guides etc from ebay but so far only the guides have come and not the plan.....so it's gonna be another 'core' week.i am disappointed though as i'm eating my points allowance already and its only tuesday.btw on the core plan you can eat freely from a list of foods 3 times a day and any extras you want have to come out of a 21 points allowance and i've already used half:dohh:oh well the pro points is just around the corner!

and a big well done to all the losses this week,everybody is doing so great!!

btw thanks jelly on the pp info:)


----------



## xemmax

Well done everyone on your losses :)

I just got back from weigh in, lost 2lbs :)


----------



## Jellycat

Elmo xcited4mybump and Emma - all of you congrats on fantastic losses this week !

I've got wi this afternoon - been following sw this week but still calculating my ww points as didn't want to go over. Yesterday on my scales showed I'd gained but Im interested to see what the scales say at the meeting.


----------



## Tasha360

Ive done really bad this week. Just dont seem to have much motivation at the mo. It was my sons bday so we went out for a meal and had cake etc and havent tracked so im expecting a gain at WI tonight. It doesnt help that we havent had alot of money so havent been able to do a healty food shop but payday today so should be ok this week. Well done on all your losses! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jelly cat different scales can be sooo misleading! I want to start getting weighed on the scales in boots or somewhere once a week instead of paying for ww each week but im worried about there being a massive difference! X


----------



## twinkle1975

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Jelly cat different scales can be sooo misleading! I want to start getting weighed on the scales in boots or somewhere once a week instead of paying for ww each week but im worried about there being a massive difference! X

I think if you try & stick with the same scales each week then you should be ok! 

I've just bought myself a pair of jeans in a size down - they're skin tight but they do up so I had to buy them - very excited!!!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi I'm going to join tomorrow. I wanted to know what to expect!? Also what do I get when joining? Is the join fee free still? 

Thanks becci xx


----------



## bathbabe

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi I'm going to join tomorrow. I wanted to know what to expect!? Also what do I get when joining? Is the join fee free still?
> 
> Thanks becci xx

This is what happens at my meetings

Go in and sign up (if first meeting) or hand over your green weight card to be given another part of your notes and if you have a monthly pass you have to 'sign in'.

Then at the next table pay if paying weekly

Then que up to be weighed

At your first meeting they will explain it to you, weigh you, tell you your amount of points, 5% weight, 10% etc.

Further meetings you just jump on the scales and they say "down 2" "up 1" "stay the same" etc then a quick chat, they never say your weight, just up down etc.

Then there is a meeting (iv never stayed so i dont know what happens)

The joining fee is £9 but if you buy the sun there is usually a coupon in there to join for free.
There will be a table selling the books etc that you will need, i think this week is the last week of the sale(here at least anyway) so buy it this week if your thinking about buying any of it.

Good luck! X


----------



## Becci_Boo86

How much are the books then? 

dont u get them free when joining? xx


----------



## xemmax

Becci_Boo86 said:


> How much are the books then?
> 
> dont u get them free when joining? xx

You don't _need_ to buy anything but there are optional extras that are useful such as shopping guides and eating out books which point everything so you don't have to work them out yourself.

I use the WW iPhone app and it points it all for me - it is SO easy. You can do it online just the same though (therefore you don't need the books) :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

I too use the phone app and find it really easy as it literally does eveything for you

Weighed in and ive lost 3.5lbs, decided my homescales are knackered so using the meeting scales from now on. Total lost 17lbs ..... Finally last two weeks im starting to get somewhere


----------



## xemmax

Well done Jellycat, you're doing great!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

17lbs thats amazing! Well done everyone :) 

Joining is free at the moment at my group x


----------



## braijackava

Girls I have fallen so far off the wagon :nope: I feel so horrible, and cant seem to get back on track:cry: Before this was the best I had ever done on a diet, now I am afraid I will fail again!


----------



## Jellycat

Braijackava - try not to think of the days you've gone off track. 
Go to shop buy some fruit and veg, plan your foods for the day, wake up in the morning and start afresh. Day 1 try and keep yourself busy. Once day 1 is back on track hopefully you'll get into the swing of things again. 

You've have done so well, think positive :hugs:
A few days or a week are not going to undue all the hard work you've done already.
:hugs: you can do this !


----------



## xcited4mybump

well done on the weight loss jellycat,17lbs so far is brilliant:flower:.i'm halfway through my 2nd week on the core plan and i'm itching to start pp,roll on next monday:happydance:


----------



## becstar4

whoop another 4.5lb loss!thats 11lb in 2 weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## bathbabe

Well done becstar4!


----------



## pink80

becstar4 said:


> whoop another 4.5lb loss!thats 11lb in 2 weeks :happydance: xx

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## xemmax

Well done becstar that is awesome! x


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi ladies.

So i had my wi tonight. Im down 3.5 lbs, im chuffed, cause i really worked hard this week and its payed off :happydance::happydance:.
Ive lost 23.5 lbs now altogether and im only 4.5lbs away from losing 2 stone and 6.5 lbs away from my goal :happydance:

Well done all the ladies who lost, and dont get disheartened those who are having a bad week, just put it behind you and start fresh.. You can do it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Sorry for being missing the last couple of days - my dad has been going thru chemo so its all a bit chaotic here. 

Well done on all the losses - if you have fallen off the wagon put a big thick black line under it dont worry about it and start a fresh! 

I am down 2.5lbs this week taking me to 68lbs yay - going to work hard this week to get to 70lbs!

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Jellycat

Hope your dads doing ok :hugs:
Well done on your loss hope you get your target next week


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone! I hope you all are doing well :hugs:

I'm back!! :yipee:

Sorry I couldn't catch up to everything :blush: 

I'll change thread ownership back tomorrow or the next day when I can sit down for more than a couple of minutes :blush:

I did not stay on WW at all while I was gone :roll: I'm so not having a good WI this week :rofl:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome back :)

Well done everyone! Dont worry those that have fallen off the wagon, just hop back on :)

And I hope your dad is doing ok hun x


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back Vickie, hope you had a fab time! 

Well done on the losses ladies :) I've changed my weigh in day to Saturdays so hopefully I'll see a nice result this week, have been a WW angel :haha:


----------



## loopylou86

Hi,

Would you all recommend weight watchers?

I tried Rosemary Conley and I struggled with the portion sizes. I am really bad with controlling what I eat and know I need to be stronger and exercise more too. But looking for a diet with more variety as I am a fussy eater.

Thanks


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi everyone.
Anybody else have a Thursday WI? I'm down 1.5 lbs this week, SHOCKING as last friday I went out for a meal and then Sunday I had a curry takeaway. I've lost 4 lbs now 2 weeks in :)


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss Mary! Not sure if I've met you as I've been away for the last couple of weeks but it sounds like you are doing really well :hugs:

Thanks again to hope for keeping the front page updated while I was away :hugs: I really appreciate it :)

I'm back on track as of today :thumbup: I'm pretty pleased considering I was completely off plan for 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

loopylou86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you all recommend weight watchers?
> 
> I tried Rosemary Conley and I struggled with the portion sizes. I am really bad with controlling what I eat and know I need to be stronger and exercise more too. But looking for a diet with more variety as I am a fussy eater.
> 
> Thanks

I like WW because it allows me to eat a wide variety of foods (I just have to watch the portion sizes). The program is designed to gear you towards eating healthier foods though (chicken/turkey over red meat, lots of fruits & veg, less carbs etc.)


----------



## becstar4

Just had to share!For fun me and my boyfriend figured out how many pp he had today, bearing in mind hes slim, 204! thats a weekly allowance in a day! not rubbing in his pizza hut buffet any more! and he still wants some cake! supportive lol!


----------



## bathbabe

becstar4 said:


> Just had to share!For fun me and my boyfriend figured out how many pp he had today, bearing in mind hes slim, 204! thats a weekly allowance in a day! not rubbing in his pizza hut buffet any more! and he still wants some cake! supportive lol!

What a piggy! LOL!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all hope you are all doing well - I have applied to become a weight watchers leader and have been invited to an interview later this month! Am very excited!

I have been out for a couple of meals this week but fingers crossed the scales dont go up this week!


----------



## Jellycat

That's excellent Hope ! Exciting times !


----------



## Vickie

good luck Hope! You'll be a great leader :happydance:

that's a lot of points :shock:

sorry for not being around much today, Hannah and I have caught a stomach virus so I've been in bed or the bathroom 90% of the day :dohh:

Needless to say I'm not eating much so am completely off plan now :rofl:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Would be great for you to become a leader hope, I hope you get it! (no pun intendended there!)

Aw no vickie I hope you and your lo feel better soon and you at least get a weight loss out of it lol!

Iv changed my weigh in to today on boots scales so im not expectinf a great loss as it'll be 2 days early. Also I got my 1st period today after having jackson, should I expect to weigh a bit more?x


----------



## Jellycat

Elmo good luck, I know some people say you weigh heavier during AF due to water retention, it drops off as soon as AF has gone.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey ladies, 

I've been doing ww for two weeks now, no idea what my start weight was at week one (we had no scales) but I have lost 2lb this week with my first af since Tristan so I am so happy! 

I used to do the old plan and lost a fair amount of weight on that and I am finding the new plan even easier! 

:flower:

xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good Luck ashhhy :) i know how motivated you are so i know you can do it :kiss:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome QueenMommy and well done on your loss so far!

So I WI this morning and am only up 2 pounds from my trip. I'm pretty sure that's a false number though as I only managed a few pieces of toast, chicken broth, and jello last night.....I'm sure my weight will go up a bit when I start eating normally again


----------



## pink80

Good luck Hope :thumbup:
Just made a yummy cheese tuna melt for 7 pp - how many points do you ladies usually use for each meal? Xx


----------



## bathbabe

pink80 said:


> Good luck Hope :thumbup:
> Just made a yummy cheese tuna melt for 7 pp - how many points do you ladies usually use for each meal? Xx

Iv just had a cheesy chicken and bacon thing with pasta for lunch, that was 12pp. 
My main meal is usually between 8-12 points.


----------



## Vickie

Breakfast is usually 9 points for me
Lunch 4 points
Dinner 10-12 points


----------



## babe2ooo

i started WW 2weeks ago lost 2lbs in the first week and my 2nd weigh in is 2moro so fingers crossed i've stuck to the point and used my extra ones for a takeaway tonight and i did zumba this week some walking and swimming, so i'm really hoping to have lost more than 2lbs 2moro


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

I didn't realize this thread was moving so quickly lately! :haha:

Welcome to all the newbies! And YAY for all the losses!!

I have to say I am having a hard time staying on track...I think it's because it's summer and we're are out and about ALL the time. I still try to make healthy choices but I have ditched the scale....for now at least. :blush:
I hope it's easier once our schedules are slower...but on the other hand...it should be a lifestyle change that happens whether or not life is busy. *sigh* :sad1:


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome queenmummy2be, well done on your loss so far !

Good luck tomorrow babe2000 and welcome!

Elmo did you weigh in today at Boots, hope it went well xx

Mamabird - sometimes I think it's a good thing to not be driven by the scales ;-)


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI tomorrow babe2ooo! :)

:hugs: Brig sorry to hear you're having a hard time staying on track


----------



## CLH_X3

Sorry I haven't posted in last few days! 

Congrats on every1s weight lose! 

1 week til I'm due! Can't wait to start seeing the scales go down instead of up! Lol I'm looking foward to seeing how much I lose after the birth! :haha: 
Fx for at least a stone!! Please ;)


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Hope your LO comes soon! :) I lost pretty quickly after birth, but than I ended up putting more on because of bad eating choices :blush: I was pretty overweight before getting pregnant though and only put on around 25 pounds


----------



## CLH_X3

Umm well when I got preg I was overweight but not massively ... So far iv put on 23lbs .. And I got 1 week to go ish ;) 

I'm hoping it will kind of fall off and when I decide to diet properly that I will at least be towards what I started of ish! 

My local gym has a mother n buggy course starting in aug which iv already signed up to :)


----------



## Vickie

I was over 200 pounds (and only 5 foot 4) if not closer to 225 when I got pregnant so I was definitely in the morbidly obese category :blush:


----------



## babe2ooo

well i've lost 3lb this week so altogether 5lbs since i started and i'm going to a zumba class tonight for an hour, i really like WW it seems to be working for me so far, i even had a kfc yesterday mmmm, good luck everyone else we can do it


----------



## fairywings

I have been doing weight watchers and have lost 26lb, so nearly 2 stone. That was in 12 weeks but had to stop while my son was ill. Hope to get back into it next week. x


----------



## CLH_X3

fairywings said:


> I have been doing weight watchers and have lost 26lb, so nearly 2 stone. That was in 12 weeks but had to stop while my son was ill. Hope to get back into it next week. x

26lb in 12 weeks is great, how much did you have to lose to begin with? 

Bab2ooo- well done on ur lose!


----------



## Lydiarose

Ive lost a stone! im now 10 stone 4 :)

Had a terrible weekend really awful,gone way over my weeklys :(

Feeling like shit tbh.

Well done on your losses girls!

need a few words of encouragement before one weekend of bad eating turns into 2 and then 3 :(


Btw been asked to be a helper at my group so i no longer have to pay! xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
I joined ww back in April 2011. To date I have lost 21.5 pounds. 
Starting weight: 15st 1lb 
current weight: 13st 7.5lbs 
I would like to loose at least another 21 - 50 lbs, but as I am TTC will see how much more I can loose before I get my BFP. 
I usually weigh in on a thursday, if not then on a friday. 

Carla


----------



## braijackava

Back on track today finally! To be honest I havent tracked since we moved. So more than a month. I feel horrible about it! Managed to only gain a couple lbs though, and feel much better now that I am on track.


----------



## flower74

Well done on your weight losses ladies!!!

I didn't weigh in last week as my mum died very suddenly last week (i'm all over the place but have not lost my appetite..typical eh?!) had such alot gone on this last week I've really struggled to track my points. I want to continue and will attend the weigh in this week but not next as it's mums funeral on weigh in day.

Keep up the amazing weight loss, you all inspire me to keep doing it!

X
ps. is there a section on here for losses that aren't baby related?


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning all,weighed in this morning and i've lost 3lbs:happydance:i am very happy with that esp as its totm so thought i would get a sts or even a gain!so today i start the pro points plan after 2 weeks of following the old plan.i'm very excited but also nervous at the same time,i've never pointed before so this will be an interesting week.

well done everyone whose losing and those who are getting back on track keep it up we CAN DO IT!

flower-oh hun i am so sorry to hear of your loss i just want to send lots of love to you and your family.take care xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Flower - really sorry for your loss :hugs:

Just been reading through all your losses - well done everyone!!

I need to be really good this week as I used up most of my weekly points yesterday at a church BBQ - 3 cookies from Costco I reckon were about 27 points!!!!!

Vickie - welcome back, hope you had a good holiday, please could you put another 2 pounds on my loss?? Thanks xx


----------



## bathbabe

Flower - sorry about your mum :hugs: my dad died a few years ago and although we wernt close at all i was pretty messed up over it so i can only imagine how hard it is for you, fell free to PM me if you need to chat x


Well done on the losses ladies! Its weigh in day for me, wish me luck, i will update after my meeting tonight x


----------



## Vickie

flower74 said:


> Well done on your weight losses ladies!!!
> 
> I didn't weigh in last week as my mum died very suddenly last week (i'm all over the place but have not lost my appetite..typical eh?!) had such alot gone on this last week I've really struggled to track my points. I want to continue and will attend the weigh in this week but not next as it's mums funeral on weigh in day.
> 
> Keep up the amazing weight loss, you all inspire me to keep doing it!
> 
> X
> ps. is there a section on here for losses that aren't baby related?

:hugs: So sorry for your loss :( There's not a place on the forum that I'm aware of for losses specifically but you could put it in Home, Life and Relationships which is closed to guests I believe :hugs:



xcited4mybump said:


> morning all,weighed in this morning and i've lost 3lbs:happydance:i am very happy with that esp as its totm so thought i would get a sts or even a gain!so today i start the pro points plan after 2 weeks of following the old plan.i'm very excited but also nervous at the same time,i've never pointed before so this will be an interesting week.
> 
> well done everyone whose losing and those who are getting back on track keep it up we CAN DO IT!
> 
> flower-oh hun i am so sorry to hear of your loss i just want to send lots of love to you and your family.take care xx

well done on your loss :)



twinkle1975 said:


> Flower - really sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Just been reading through all your losses - well done everyone!!
> 
> I need to be really good this week as I used up most of my weekly points yesterday at a church BBQ - 3 cookies from Costco I reckon were about 27 points!!!!!
> 
> Vickie - welcome back, hope you had a good holiday, please could you put another 2 pounds on my loss?? Thanks xx

Thanks! Well done on your loss :happydance:



bathbabe said:


> Flower - sorry about your mum :hugs: my dad died a few years ago and although we wernt close at all i was pretty messed up over it so i can only imagine how hard it is for you, fell free to PM me if you need to chat x
> 
> 
> Well done on the losses ladies! Its weigh in day for me, wish me luck, i will update after my meeting tonight x

Good luck for your WI!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys - 

Well after being at goal for just two weeks I have just found out I am pregnant - not sure how I feel about it as the wedding is 8 weeks away so I dont know what affect it will have on my dress. Anyway I hope everyone is ok. I will still be on here as I plan to stay on track whilst pregnant. 

x x x


----------



## Vickie

congratulations on your pregnancy hope :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Well after being at goal for just two weeks I have just found out I am pregnant - not sure how I feel about it as the wedding is 8 weeks away so I dont know what affect it will have on my dress. Anyway I hope everyone is ok. I will still be on here as I plan to stay on track whilst pregnant.
> 
> x x x

Oh hope - congratulations!!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

so sorry to hear about the loss of your mum flower:hugs:
congrats hope on your pregnancy!

Its currently my time of the month and I have been craving REALLY salty fatty things, I caved and had 1 piece of chicken from KFC, thought I had blown the whole day but I just put it in my tracker and it says 6 points for 1 thigh :happydance: It is the first time I have had fast food in over 3 weeks.

goodluck to all this week! I am hoping for a loss at my weigh in on wednesday


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations hope!

I lost 2.5lbs this week! :happydance:
9.5lbs gone in 3weeks! :D


----------



## becstar4

bathbabe said:


> Congratulations hope!
> 
> I lost 2.5lbs this week! :happydance:
> 9.5lbs gone in 3weeks! :D

well done!:thumbup:

Ive just hit the gym to earn back some of the 14 weeklies i blew on a buffet on the weekend:dohh:


----------



## Vickie

bathbabe said:


> Congratulations hope!
> 
> I lost 2.5lbs this week! :happydance:
> 9.5lbs gone in 3weeks! :D

well done on your loss!! :yipee:


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I joined Weight Watchers 3 weeks ago and have only lost 3.5 pounds. :dohh: But I did go to Vegas for 3 days right after I started so that didn't help!

I'm going with my sister who is doing awesome, 9 lbs lost, as she has her wedding in April. She's doing great I'm so proud of her.

I have 15 pounds to go till pre-baby weight and then I'd like to lose another 10.

This weekend was a holiday here so I went nuts yesterday I don't even dare track my points. But today I've only had 12 points and feeling a bit down so not hungry. As I was telling myself I deserved a hot dog with 25 grams of fat, I realized holidays are such an easy excuse to just say F it!


----------



## carriecinaz

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Well after being at goal for just two weeks I have just found out I am pregnant - not sure how I feel about it as the wedding is 8 weeks away so I dont know what affect it will have on my dress. Anyway I hope everyone is ok. I will still be on here as I plan to stay on track whilst pregnant.
> 
> x x x

Congrats honey! I think you will be fine if the wedding is in 8 weeks. Way to go on reaching your goal too!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Carrie!

How much do you have to lose total? If it's less than your sister that's one reason you could be losing more slowly than her. Also make sure that you are drinking enough water (water is really important in weight loss) and make sure that you are eating all of your points each day. Don't beat yourself up over your slipups they happen to us all. I've lost over 100 and went on a 2 week holiday to visit family and didn't follow the plan at all!! It's the getting back on that is important IMO


----------



## carriecinaz

Thanks Vickie! Congrats on your huge loss that is amazing. I've got 25 lbs to lose, my sister weighed 20 more lbs than me when we started so yes it is dropping off quicker but she is being so good about not going over her points! I am back on track today and about to enjoy a big spinach salad with grilled chicken. Yum!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

MamaBird said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I didn't realize this thread was moving so quickly lately! :haha:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! And YAY for all the losses!!
> 
> I have to say I am having a hard time staying on track...I think it's because it's summer and we're are out and about ALL the time. I still try to make healthy choices but I have ditched the scale....for now at least. :blush:
> I hope it's easier once our schedules are slower...but on the other hand...it should be a lifestyle change that happens whether or not life is busy. *sigh* :sad1:

I LOVE your daughters name, believe it or not both names are exactly whst we were going to call jackson had he been a girl! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

flower74 said:


> Well done on your weight losses ladies!!!
> 
> I didn't weigh in last week as my mum died very suddenly last week (i'm all over the place but have not lost my appetite..typical eh?!) had such alot gone on this last week I've really struggled to track my points. I want to continue and will attend the weigh in this week but not next as it's mums funeral on weigh in day.
> 
> Keep up the amazing weight loss, you all inspire me to keep doing it!
> 
> X
> ps. is there a section on here for losses that aren't baby related?

Flower im so so sorry to hear that, I dont know what to say :( xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So I had my weigh in at boots, it said only 1.5lb loss but I have to factor in a few things so no idea how accurate it was.

1. I weighed myself in the morning, normally its at 6.30
2. Different scales.
3. It had only been 5 days not a week.
4. I got af that morning.

So will just have to see what scales say next saturday, in fact it will have to be friday as im moving on saturday!

So thats 9lbs in 3 weeks! 

Well done everyone :) x


----------



## CLH_X3

Flower - really sorry for your loss

Great weight loses everyone else!..

Im looking foward to joining ... 

so far iv worked out i got 23lbs of baby weight to lose, (still preg though) and then i would like to lose another* 42lbs* after (3stone) :O ... 
*65lbs* seems impossible :( Hope i lose a good chunk having the baby ... I didnt realise it was so much i wanted to lose!


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi vickie,just to let you know i've lost 8lbs not 6.5lbs so far lol:dohh:
i lost just under 5 the 1st week and just over 3 this week!


----------



## pink80

Flower I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Well done one the losses ladies

I lost 1/2 pound this week - which I'm fine with as I had such a bad weekend!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Well after being at goal for just two weeks I have just found out I am pregnant - not sure how I feel about it as the wedding is 8 weeks away so I dont know what affect it will have on my dress. Anyway I hope everyone is ok. I will still be on here as I plan to stay on track whilst pregnant.
> 
> x x x

Congratulations :flower:

I was 9 weeks pregnant when we got married lasy year, although I had no idea I was pregnant :dohh: and it didn't make any difference to my dress (tight corset style) 

xXx


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses everyone :)


----------



## pink80

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Well after being at goal for just two weeks I have just found out I am pregnant - not sure how I feel about it as the wedding is 8 weeks away so I dont know what affect it will have on my dress. Anyway I hope everyone is ok. I will still be on here as I plan to stay on track whilst pregnant.
> 
> x x x

Congrats xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Flower I'm so very sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Hope and Faith Congrats! I'm sure your dress will still fit perfectly at your wedding! :hugs:

ElmoBump: thank you :flower: 

Well done on your losses everyone!!

Vickie, how goes getting back into a routine? The trip and then being sick :wacko: Poor mama!

So this week I didn't STS I went up 1.5lbs:dohh: But I had a good cry yesterday and hubby says he'll try to be more helpful and not eat crap food in front of me and even try to eat healthier himself. We'll see!


----------



## MamaBird

CLH_X3 said:


> Flower - really sorry for your loss
> 
> Great weight loses everyone else!..
> 
> Im looking foward to joining ...
> 
> so far iv worked out i got 23lbs of baby weight to lose, (still preg though) and then i would like to lose another* 42lbs* after (3stone) :O ...
> *65lbs* seems impossible :( Hope i lose a good chunk having the baby ... I didnt realise it was so much i wanted to lose!

I know it's not the same for every woman...but at about 5 days post-partum I had lost 23 or 24lbs. I put it back on over the winter because of bad food choices but hopefully you lose as much and keep it off. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

I lost quickly too after giving birth :hugs:

:hugs: Brig sorry you put on. I hope DH will be more supportive now. I know that if I had temptations all around me I'd have a much much much harder time staying on track

It's going okay getting back on track, yesterday I did well and I'm trying to stay on track today :lol: It's a bit harder as Hannah was sick again last night :growlmad: so we were up several times. I'm still going to try and get my workout in and on eating I'm still doing fine (just can't eat in front of her because the foods I'm allowing her to eat has drastically gone down :haha:)


----------



## fairywings

CLH_X3 said:


> fairywings said:
> 
> 
> I have been doing weight watchers and have lost 26lb, so nearly 2 stone. That was in 12 weeks but had to stop while my son was ill. Hope to get back into it next week. x
> 
> 26lb in 12 weeks is great, how much did you have to lose to begin with?
> 
> Bab2ooo- well done on ur lose!Click to expand...

Thanks yeah it is and ermm . . .. quite a bit! lol :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Hope - congrats that's fantastic news. I'm sure the dress will be fine bridal shops deal with this kind of thing all the time

Flower - sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Elmo - great loss especially in the circumstances

Weigh in day and I've lost 4lb ! Total 21lbs loss really pleased


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jellycat! :yipee:


----------



## CLH_X3

Mama bird - I'm glad you told me that, fx I'm the same! 

Jellycat- congrats on the 4lb lose

So bored today - I got nothing to do! Being on mat leave isn't great sometimes, sPesh when for some reason my tv keeps saying 'weak or no signal' ahhh 

Hope every1s being good! :)


----------



## becstar4

-2.5lb this week., only 0.5 lb away from that first stone!:)x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss becstar! :yipee:

our day has just started :lol:

I did a sneaky WI this morning and am around 150 which I'm pretty happy with, that'd put me up 2.7 pounds from TX which isn't that bad considering what I ate :lol:


----------



## babe2ooo

well i have a chocolate bar today :blush: i was feeling down and i'm due on so really needed it, i didnt go over my points though.....i've also started doing zumba 3times a week and loving it, so far this week i have worked up 22points just for working out and i still have my extra points, i'm saving them up cause i'm going out for dinner sat and me and jack have a kids party to go to on sat day...


----------



## braijackava

I feel so much better being back on track! Hoping for a big loss this week. Congrats on all the losses! Vickie you are at my goal weight. Do you mind me asking how tall you are, and what your final goal is?


----------



## Vickie

I'm five foot four and my target weight right now is 146, to give me a healthy BMI.

Ideally I'd like to lose more than that but I'm just going to see how it goes.......

:hugs: You stayed within points babe2ooo which is great! I doubt one chocolate bar is going to do that much damage :)


----------



## purplepower

I lost 3 lbs this week so that's 7.5lbs in 3 weeks. :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I stayed the same this week so still 1lb under goal weight which is good although I am aware there is no need for me to actually put on any weight in the first trimester so if I can lose another couple of pounds I would be happier!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purplepower!

And good job maintaining hope. I know next time I get pregnant I'll be aware of what I gain for sure, try to make sure I don't put on to much I guess (though I won't diet by any means I'll try to make healthy food choices if that makes sense?)


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah - I am going to be so careful until the wedding and then just watch what I eat after that ... and hopefully not gain too much so it all falls off again after baby is born!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies, congrats on your weight losses this week!

I had an epic fail of a week. Life was very stressful the past several days and I was emotional eating. Weighed in tonight, I gained 2.4 pounds. :dohh: But today I start fresh and am at 27 points with about 3 hours left before I go to bed so I think I'll be good. :)


----------



## Jellycat

Glad your back on track braijackava - hope you have a good week

Babe2ooo - excellent your increasing your activity, hope your enjoying zumba

Hope - well done, hope your feeling ok

Purplepower - great result

Carriecinaz - good luck this week and great you got back Back on track

I had a birthday meal at a lovely restaurant and for once didn't count points :blush: I was good during the day and had a good workout at the gym so wasn't complete diet destruction. Start afresh this morning


----------



## flower74

Hi,

Well done on all your pounds off.....had my weigh in after not going last week I lost 2.5lb total loss is 9lb, so after 4 weeks I really do think that this weight watchers malarky works.....go us!!! 

X


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi ladies, well done on the losses.
I had my wi last night and gained a lb :nope:
Its the first time since i joined ww that i had a gain, since january! 
I had a hectic week last week, and forgot to track at all, so that must be the reason for the gain. I didnt feel i over ate, but obviously i must have! 
Oh well, thats life, im back on track now, and hope to get rid of the lb next week.
Good luck to everyone this week xxxx


----------



## maryp0ppins

How's everyone doing today? I have my WI tonight and seems like today my body has decided to be starving!! Only a bit past 10am and I've already had my porridge for breakfast and a tuna and cucumber sandwich from tesco!! 11 points so far today already!


----------



## Vickie

Jellycat said:


> Glad your back on track braijackava - hope you have a good week
> 
> Babe2ooo - excellent your increasing your activity, hope your enjoying zumba
> 
> Hope - well done, hope your feeling ok
> 
> Purplepower - great result
> 
> Carriecinaz - good luck this week and great you got back Back on track
> 
> I had a birthday meal at a lovely restaurant and for once didn't count points :blush: I was good during the day and had a good workout at the gym so wasn't complete diet destruction. Start afresh this morning

Glad you had a good time :happydance: You deserve a night off :)



flower74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well done on all your pounds off.....had my weigh in after not going last week I lost 2.5lb total loss is 9lb, so after 4 weeks I really do think that this weight watchers malarky works.....go us!!!
> 
> X

well done on your loss :yipee:



3rdtimelucky said:


> Hi ladies, well done on the losses.
> I had my wi last night and gained a lb :nope:
> Its the first time since i joined ww that i had a gain, since january!
> I had a hectic week last week, and forgot to track at all, so that must be the reason for the gain. I didnt feel i over ate, but obviously i must have!
> Oh well, thats life, im back on track now, and hope to get rid of the lb next week.
> Good luck to everyone this week xxxx

:hugs: Good luck for the coming week



maryp0ppins said:


> How's everyone doing today? I have my WI tonight and seems like today my body has decided to be starving!! Only a bit past 10am and I've already had my porridge for breakfast and a tuna and cucumber sandwich from tesco!! 11 points so far today already!

good luck with your WI :hugs:


----------



## maryp0ppins

I lost 2.5 lbs!! :) I am 0.5 lbs away from a sparkly number 7 sticker :D


----------



## purplepower

maryp0ppins said:


> I lost 2.5 lbs!! :) I am 0.5 lbs away from a sparkly number 7 sticker :D

Well done. :flower:


----------



## Vickie

maryp0ppins said:


> I lost 2.5 lbs!! :) I am 0.5 lbs away from a sparkly number 7 sticker :D

well done on your loss! :yipee:


----------



## fairywings

I was going to go back today but thought I may aswell do the week of WW first and then I will be able to know how much I have lost. I have put on 3 1/2 lb in a month which isn't too bad. have still lost 23lb. And I think I had good reason to fob it off for a while!

But here is getting back to it! :)

Well done for everyone's losses :) x


----------



## carriecinaz

woohoo for losses!!! :dance:

You know...I was just looking at clothes online and I don't even know what's "in" anymore because I refuse to shop for myself unless it's yoga pants, tank tops and flip flops. :dohh: I long to be back in fitted clothes. I remember the days when I was a size 6 and it was fun to shop.

I've had it! I refuse to wear track suits all winter long! 

I am definitely back on track, did great Wed and Thurs.


----------



## braijackava

Its nice that all my clothes are getting baggy, but I am running out of stuff to wear! Everything else is still to small. But I agree, I miss when shopping was fun!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
well done for everyones losses! 

I weighed in at weight watchers last night and lost 1/2 lb. 
Total weight lost now is 22lbs!


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done everyone on their weight losses!!
I had a pizza hut takeaway last night, had no food in the house, waiting for my asda delivery just now! I guess I have a whole week to work it off, hopefully can get to the gym today.


----------



## fairywings

Does anyone use thier 49 extra points allowence? I try not to, but someotimes I get cravings at night. I still lose but was just curious. (Oh p.s my craving is for popcorn which is 11 pro points. . . .)

Sorry if it's been mentioned I haven't read the whole thread. :blush:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Fairywings I never touch mine but thats easy for me to say because I get an extra 14 breastfeeding points.

Just weighed in at boots again, only lost 1lb again. I know its been 6 days not 7 but im disapointed. Im thinking I might cut my points to 29. The extra bf points give me 43 and it seems too many. I never ever use them all and my weight loss has stil slowed right down.

Well done everyone else! :)

So start weight was 10stone 11lb and am now 10stone 1lb x


----------



## braijackava

I am breastfeeding and eat all my points and my weeklies and still have been losing good. Correct me if I am wrong ladies, but isn't it possible to not lose as much by not eating enough? Something about your body hanging onto the weight cause you haven't eaten enough? Seems true for me anyways. So maybe try eating all your points and see if that helps.


----------



## fairywings

braijackava said:


> I am breastfeeding and eat all my points and my weeklies and still have been losing good. Correct me if I am wrong ladies, but isn't it possible to not lose as much by not eating enough? Something about your body hanging onto the weight cause you haven't eaten enough? Seems true for me anyways. So maybe try eating all your points and see if that helps.

I think that is true as when I sometimes had a busy day I would only have about 24 points. One week I went back to my the 37 points and the week previous I lost 2lb. That week I lost 4lb! People said that was like a first weeks weight loss. They recommend 29 just to be healthy - I think any less and your body goes into starvation mode!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I sometimes do and I sometimes don't, this week i had 37 left over so after WI i had some pizza from pizza hut, I am going to try not to now until WI again, I did lose 2.5 this week and it was the first time I didn't use the majority of my weeklies.


----------



## Vickie

I did fall into the eating less and losing less trap a month or so ago! I'd be careful with that :)

well done on the losses! :happydance:

I use my weeklies, sometimes I use all sometimes just part of them depends on the week :)


----------



## babe2ooo

hey guys, hope everyone is doing well, i been doing zumba this week and loving it, so yesterday i tried a step and tone class and omg it nearly killed me i didnt have a clue what i was doing not sure if i will try that again, i think i will keep to doing zumba 3times a week, i'm doing on with my points and keeping to my daily points but i'm going to frankie and bennies 2moro found out spag bol is 16points but i wanna have chips to....but no pudding for me :(


----------



## fairywings

mmmm spag bol my fave. :) I was tempted to do Zumba at the gym I go to but looks quite strenuois (spelt that wrong! :haha:) I do the treadmill, crosstrainer sometimes and always swim. But can't swim for 2 weeks as I have just had a tatoo. :(

Thanks for answering my question about the weekly pro points. I sometimes feel guilty about having them, but we will see what next week brings. If you still lose all is good. :)


----------



## carriecinaz

fairwings, I use ALL of my weekly points. :haha: But I am going to start trying to cut it down to using 35 instead of the 49.


----------



## Vickie

don't feel guilty, that's what those points are there for :)


----------



## fairywings

True lol. It will feel weird going back next week. I did not stop going through choice - it was something I could not do at the time. Will I have to re-register or will they still have my card? Haven't been since the 28th of May by my reckoning. If anyones knows or has a weigh in before next Thursday and can ask for me would be grateful. :) Thanks x


----------



## maryp0ppins

i think they send your card back after 5-6 weeks


----------



## fairywings

So I might need to re-register then. Never mind I will consider it starting from scratch. But still know I have lost what I have and that is a good thing. And of course I know I can do it. :) x


----------



## becstar4

grr earned lots of activity points,and just wasted them on a meal that wasnt nice.cause there was nothing else to eat:( shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Squidge

Lost 4lb this week taking my total to 18lb :)


----------



## fairywings

Well done Squidge :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done squidge!
I got hungry last night and used some weekly points on a grilled cheese sandwich, yum


----------



## Jellycat

Well Done Squidge


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Squidge! :yipee:

killer weekend for me :rofl: back on track tomorrow!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I have had a naughty weekend. It was my hen night and although I drank non-alcholic wine and other bits I ate so much. The we went to cafe rouge for breakfast out for pizza for lunch and then had a takeaway for dinner. Back on track today tho hoping to pull it back in time for weigh in on wednesday!


----------



## bathbabe

Weigh in day today but i have had a hectic week and ended up eating 2 takeaways! Eeeeeeekk!


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Bathbabe ! I'm nervous for mine tomorrow after not following the diet 100% this week


----------



## bathbabe

good luck tomorrow JC.

I havnt even been tracking this week :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Well tomorrows a new day and you can start tracking then


----------



## maryp0ppins

I had saved 9 points for dinner tonight but I made the children I mind a nice lemony pudding and I had a slice, now I have 4 points left for dinner!! will have to use some of my weeklies tonight!


----------



## bathbabe

I gained 0.5lbs :dohh: knew it. Never mind. Back to being good and tracking tomorrow x


----------



## carriecinaz

Okay so DH and I had a date night last night that I saved 35 points for and spend them all and I thought I was being good!!! Well, 3 glasses of wine didn't help. :haha: Anyways, weigh in is Wed and I've used all my weeklies so I have to be a very good girl today and tomorrow.


----------



## Jellycat

bathbabe said:


> I gained 0.5lbs :dohh: knew it. Never mind. Back to being good and tracking tomorrow x

:thumbup: hope you have a good week


----------



## braijackava

I have been so busy today, I just started feeling dizzy. Trying to figure out why, I realized I still have 41 points left for today and its already dinner time. Ooops!


----------



## Vickie

good luck getting back on track bathbabe!

Eat something braijackava! I get bitchy when I don't eat enough :blush: :rofl: poor Stan :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.

I went away for the week and stuck to the plan for the first few days and then fell well and truly off the band wagon and struggled to get back on. I had 4/5 days of eating total crap but started tracking again yesterday. I missed my meeting today but I also weigh myself at home every week and the scales here tell me I've lost 1.5lbs (over the course of 2 weeks) so I am really pleased - it means I've lost my first 7lbs :wohoo: Just need to stick to it this week now!


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Well done Emma! it's always hard to stay on track when away isn't it?


----------



## xemmax

Vickie said:


> :wohoo: Well done Emma! it's always hard to stay on track when away isn't it?

Thanks! Yeah it is sooo hard, especially eating out all the time and having to face nice little cafes where they sell amazing home made cakes and cream teas.... it was a big surprise that I hadn't doubled my body weight :rofl:


(It's making me hungry thinking about it :blush:)


----------



## xcited4mybump

well done girls everybody is doing such a wonderful job!
so today i'm back on the core plan,i did start pro points and i bought the calculator and all the jazz lol but i liked pp alittle too much lol and felt like i was being so greedy.......i was just eating the wrong things soooooo today i'm back on core,for me it is the best plan as i have to eat 3 sensible meals a day with fruit/veg in between meals and those 21 extra points just for a teeny treat here and there:wacko:

hi Vickie so weighed in today and i'm down a few more pounds yey:happydance:i'm now down 9 1/2lbs since starting on 20/6 woohoooo.i'm feeling good and i'm so motivated and feeling ready to go!!!i've even started working out again and i'm starting to feel fitter again!!

good luck everybody!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I am going to weigh in tonight, really havent had a good week but hoping that I dont gain too much. I have decided not to tell my leader about my pregnancy during the first trimester so I can still weigh in up until the wedding and then I will tell them! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## fairywings

They don't recommend doing weight watchers in pregnancy do they? Didn't they used to on the old points plan but not with this new plan? 

I am going back to my meetings tomorrow so will weigh more than when they last saw me, but that is OK. It is surprisingly only a couple lb more anyway :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

Well done everyone on their weight losses!! I have weigh in tomorrow night, nervous that I have gained this week.


----------



## becstar4

lost 3.5lb this week and i've no idea how!17lb all together:)

well done everyone on your losses! x


----------



## fairywings

well done becstar! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I am at goal so following the maintanence plan not losing therefore it will just help me to watch my weight during the first trimester.


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick one from me!

Good luck to those who are off track, one day at a time you'll get back to it!

And yay for those who are staying on track and shedding some lbs!

As for me I have no idea where I was at anymore. I started at 237 and went up to 241 and this morning when I weighed myself I was 236.5. So yay!!!


----------



## carriecinaz

Wow ladies great job on your losses! Everyone is doing awesome. :thumbup: 

I have weigh in tonight and it should be a 4 pound loss! :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with the upcoming weigh ins and well done on your loss becstar and xcited :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## maryp0ppins

anyone here had the ww korma sauce? I used to love this but I just made a meal with it and YUK! they have changed it and the taste of ginger is really strong, I like ginger but this is too much!! I still have another meal of it too since I made a whole jar and used 1.5 chicken breasts, can't afford to waste the chicken as I am on a tight budget!
For pudding tho I have had the ww toffee apple crumbles, get 2 of them at iceland for a quid, tastes AMAZING, but 5 points a pot!


----------



## Vickie

I haven't had it no, sorry to hear it was no good though :(

I meant to add earlier well done Brig :yipee: I'm not sure what to put as your loss on the first page though? :blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I gained 1lb this week - I was expecting it to be worse. I am back on track this week and I am going to hopefully lose that lb!

Hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## fairywings

I was just looking at the weight losses on the first page and wow they are great! I'm not sure what I have to lose in lbs I will have to check :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done on all the losses !

Becs wow you are doing really well !

Weighin for ne and I gained 1/2lb but considering it was birthday week I'm happy with that


----------



## fairywings

Just worked it out and I have 83lb to lose, but started at 107lb, so have lost 24lb. :) Am excited to get back to the meetings tomorrow and get back to the gym too.

hopeandfaith you will lose that lb! :)


----------



## Jellycat

That's excellent Fairywings 4lbs until you've lost 2 stone !


----------



## fairywings

Yeah I have put some back on - was only a lb away. :) But thank you! :) x


----------



## xemmax

Well done everyone on your losses/minimal gains, good luck for your next weigh ins :)

Does anyone have the WW cakes? I absolutely love the mini rolls and the jaffa mini rolls, they're soo chocolatey and only 2pp! I've ordered some mini victoria sponges for this week's shop so hopefully they'll be good too :)


----------



## Jellycat

Emma - unfortunately I've had the ww cakes my issue is I can't stop at one !
I too love the mini rolls, I also like the coconut cake. Tesco light choices cakes are also good lemon drizzle or carrot cake are lovely. At the moment im not buying things like that because I demolish a box in a day :blush:


----------



## xemmax

Jellycat said:


> Emma - unfortunately I've had the ww cakes my issue is I can't stop at one !
> I too love the mini rolls, I also like the coconut cake. Tesco light choices cakes are also good lemon drizzle or carrot cake are lovely. At the moment im not buying things like that because I demolish a box in a day :blush:

Ohh the coconut cake sounds good - will try that! Yeah I have to restrict myself - I tried the WW mini cupakes but I definitely couldn't just have one of them, I could eat the box like a packet of biscuits :blush:

Curly Wurlys are my real weakness - I find them great though as they are so big but only 3pp.


----------



## Jellycat

xemmax said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Emma - unfortunately I've had the ww cakes my issue is I can't stop at one !
> I too love the mini rolls, I also like the coconut cake. Tesco light choices cakes are also good lemon drizzle or carrot cake are lovely. At the moment im not buying things like that because I demolish a box in a day :blush:
> 
> Ohh the coconut cake sounds good - will try that! Yeah I have to restrict myself - I tried the WW mini cupakes but I definitely couldn't just have one of them, I could eat the box like a packet of biscuits :blush:
> 
> Curly Wurlys are my real weakness - I find them great though as they are so big but only 3pp.Click to expand...

:rofl: curly wurlys are my fav too when I first had JJ I'd buy the 5 packs .... Once again I've learnt not to buy them now as I demolish a packet in a couple of days. They are great straight out of the fridge


----------



## xemmax

Jellycat said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Emma - unfortunately I've had the ww cakes my issue is I can't stop at one !
> I too love the mini rolls, I also like the coconut cake. Tesco light choices cakes are also good lemon drizzle or carrot cake are lovely. At the moment im not buying things like that because I demolish a box in a day :blush:
> 
> Ohh the coconut cake sounds good - will try that! Yeah I have to restrict myself - I tried the WW mini cupakes but I definitely couldn't just have one of them, I could eat the box like a packet of biscuits :blush:
> 
> Curly Wurlys are my real weakness - I find them great though as they are so big but only 3pp.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: curly wurlys are my fav too when I first had JJ I'd buy the 5 packs .... Once again I've learnt not to buy them now as I demolish a packet in a couple of days. They are great straight out of the fridgeClick to expand...

Yeah we buy the 5 packs although they're currently on offer so we buy 3 packs a week... I usually restrict myself to one per night with a cup of tea - or at least try to :lol: and yeah, straight out of the fridge is the way forward! Oooh this conversation feels naughty... :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I don't even know what those things are :rofl:


----------



## xemmax

Vickie you are missing out... we all need Curly Wurlys in our life :rofl: a bar of chocolate coated caramel and only 3pp.. amazing!


----------



## Vickie

mmmm I love chocolate and caramel together, probably a good thing I haven't seen them here :rofl:


----------



## Jellycat

Emma .... Very naughty :blush:

Vickie - curly wurlys are caramel wrapped in milk chocolate but a long wriggly mesh . They are 3pp, but are great for a low chocolate fix

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curly_Wurly


----------



## Jellycat

I'm so glad we have had this conversation at midnight rather than midday when I can go to my local shop and scoff all the curly wurlys


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: You are making me want chocolate! I have six points left for the day though so might have a fiber one bar for dessert :lol:


----------



## braijackava

All I know is I am going to miss my extra points when I am not exclusively breastfeeding anymore. I use them for snacks that wont work with less points. When are you supposed to take away the breastfeeding points?


----------



## MamaBird

Vickie said:


> I haven't had it no, sorry to hear it was no good though :(
> 
> I meant to add earlier well done Brig :yipee: I'm not sure what to put as your loss on the first page though? :blush:

I think it ends out still being a 1 lbs loss which is already indicated cause I started at 237.5 I believe :blush: I will try to keep better track. So now I need to go lower than 236.5 so get any more lbs on the first page!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning ladies! How are we all doing? I dont feel like iv lost anything so far this week. We'll see what the scales say at the weekend!

It would be so nice if I could have lost 2lbs cos that would take me into the nines! X


----------



## xemmax

braijackava said:


> All I know is I am going to miss my extra points when I am not exclusively breastfeeding anymore. I use them for snacks that wont work with less points. When are you supposed to take away the breastfeeding points?

Well when your baby is weaned partially on to solids you are supposed to drop from 14 to 7 extra daily points. However the leader at my meeting said that you can divide it up - ie, if you are feeding about 7 times a day now then treat every feed as 2pp and adjust your allowance accordingly when LO begins to drop feeds (I'm guessing she never breastfed as I tried to explain to her it isn't usually on a schedule but nevermind). So i definitely wouldnt drop down straight to 7 as you will only introduce food slowly and it will only gradually replace the feeds. Oliver is on 3 meals plus snacks but still feeds a lot through the night and 4/5 times a day and I get 7 points. Hope this helps!


----------



## fairywings

I have lost 1/4 lb this week. :rofl: is it even worth it? So I have lost 24 1/4 lb.


----------



## maryp0ppins

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Morning ladies! How are we all doing? I dont feel like iv lost anything so far this week. We'll see what the scales say at the weekend!
> 
> It would be so nice if I could have lost 2lbs cos that would take me into the nines! X

I felt like I had lost nothing this week, was pretty sure I had gained. I just had my WI tonight and I'm down 1.5 lbs so you never know!


----------



## Vickie

MamaBird said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had it no, sorry to hear it was no good though :(
> 
> I meant to add earlier well done Brig :yipee: I'm not sure what to put as your loss on the first page though? :blush:
> 
> I think it ends out still being a 1 lbs loss which is already indicated cause I started at 237.5 I believe :blush: I will try to keep better track. So now I need to go lower than 236.5 so get any more lbs on the first page!Click to expand...

the scales are moving down :happydance: and that's what matters! Well done :)



fairywings said:


> I have lost 1/4 lb this week. :rofl: is it even worth it? So I have lost 24 1/4 lb.

always worth it :hugs: Well done on your loss and good luck for next week :flower:



maryp0ppins said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! How are we all doing? I dont feel like iv lost anything so far this week. We'll see what the scales say at the weekend!
> 
> It would be so nice if I could have lost 2lbs cos that would take me into the nines! X
> 
> I felt like I had lost nothing this week, was pretty sure I had gained. I just had my WI tonight and I'm down 1.5 lbs so you never know!Click to expand...

Well done on your loss mary!! and good luck Elmo :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi all 
Well done on your losses!!! 
I WI last night and unexpected loss 1lbs!! I was sooo happy!! 
So total of 23lbs off!!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done sqweek !


----------



## fairywings

Well done Sqweek! 

I have had weeks where I have thought I should have put on weight and have lost, and others where I thought I should have lost more and lost less. :(

Still need to start going back the gym. I have no get up and go!!!! I had a recent tatoo and wanted to start back slow by doing swimming but can't go until 2 weeks after I was told. Only another 6 days then. :)


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss sqweek!!


----------



## braijackava

STS this week. Oh well its not a gain.


----------



## Vickie

I'm at 146.4 :yipee: Only 1.4 pounds to go to a healthy BMI!!!


----------



## fairywings

That is really good Vickie! How long has that taken? :)

Went shopping before and found some WW blueberry muffins. Like normal muffins, yum. Anyone had the WW ones? Wasn't going to have any until tomorrow or later. I also reweighed myself and have apparently lost more than I thought the other day. 4 lb less than it said the other day? :wacko: 

So I have lost my 2 stone, and now only have 79lb left to lose? Good days if it is right! 28 lb lost is good, but why would I have been so much heavier the other day? :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

did you have anything salty or fast food? that usually makes my weight go up and I lose it very quickly (within 2-4 days)

I started WW in January 2010 :mrgreen:


----------



## fairywings

Yeah I did eat crap at the beginning of the week so that might explain it. Had Chinese a bit which is very salty. Been good for the rest of the week though :) So that may be it.

Wow considering you started WW in January 2010 you have done really well! Not taken too long to lose what you have. Hope it is that quick for me, too :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Well done on all the losses ladies :flower:

I lost 1lb this week so that is 6lb in three weeks :happydance: Only 8lb until I am back to my wedding day weight yay!!

xXx


----------



## carriecinaz

Wow Vickie great job!!!

Nice work Queenmummy!

Well last night I had a reese's peanut butter cup and milk celebration and it was sooo good. Took up a good chunk of my extra points but didn't gain anything. Multi-grain cheerios with skim milk tonight for dinner. DH is off at poker night with the boys so I didn't need to cook! :D


----------



## fairywings

I was naughty last night. I went to a friends house and had a chicken burger and cheesy chips. :blush: but if I am good for the rest of the week I should be OK. I have always had one take-out a week and still lost. :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi ladies, well done on all your losses! Iv been doing ww now for 5 weeks and never once gone over my points, im proud :) only lost 1lb again this week but im trying to see how I go on without my extra 14 bf points this week to see if I can loose a little extra and iv ordered the 30 day shred dvd as it gets fantastic reviews online! X


----------



## maryp0ppins

how did everyone do this weekend? I had some roast chicken and a few roast potatos for sunday lunch today, then had some dark chocolate afterwards!! I really need to stay within my daily 29 points now for the next 4 days.


----------



## fairywings

I started my week rubbish to be honest - I had 37 points day 1 and 38 points day 2 (but I went to a friends and had a take out) :blush:. Will get back on track from today. :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Made my favorite curry last night and realised its really low in points! I use onions, mushrooms, peppers, banana, cherry tomatoes, 1/4 tin coconut milk and 1/4 jar madras curry paste, a little olive oil, ginger and sweetner instead of sugar.

Its gorgeous and an entire wok full is 13 points! 18 if you wabt to use leane casserole beef, 400g. So that only 3 or 4 points for 1/4 pan vegetarian version (and its a huge pan) or 4 or 5 points for with beef!

Another one thats really really low in points is quorn chilli! X


----------



## Jellycat

Would never think of putting banana in a curry, sounds lovely!

Fairywings - your weeklys are for days like you've had that you need that little but extra ;-)


----------



## fairywings

Yeah I have 32 left, but am going to try not to use them. But even if I do it's like you say it is what they are for. :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello ladies, hoping I can join you too....

....only problem is I'm living out of UK and I only have access to the old pointage system. I can't help out with advice on points, but I'm sure as hell on the ball with support and motivation.


----------



## fairywings

:wave: hello jam-on-toast.

Old points system was good. Would have preferred that but suppose I have gotten used to the new one now. How are you doing with your loss?


----------



## bathbabe

Down another lb! Yay :happydance:


----------



## MamaBird

Yay on the losses ladies!!

And Vickie!! I'm just so happy for you!! 1.4lbs left is amazing!!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses Elmo and bathbabe! :yipee: :happydance:

:hi: Welcome Jam! We used to have some members around on the old points system but I don't think there are any longer? Either way of course you are more than welcome to join in. The purpose of this group is support :D

It was a crazy busy weekend here and I was definitely not following plan :dohh: Going to stay on track during the week though and Saturday is Hannah's birthday party!! :yipee:


----------



## fairywings

:happydance: I have done well with my points today and still have 7 left, so I think I am on track for a good day! :)


----------



## xemmax

Hi all, well done on the loss bathbabe, welcome jam, hope you can get back on track and lose the 1.4lbs Vickie! You're doing great.

I had such a good week, I have never saved weeklies before but I had 36 left, and then today I met up with some of my favourite mummies from BnB and had a big pizza! It was soo worth it but I could kick myself... I was really looking forward to weigh in tomorrow and now I'm scared. :lol: Could do with some skinny vibes please!


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI tomorrow Emma! Remember even if you do gain it's probably the salt intake from the pizza and will disappear quickly


----------



## Jellycat

Sending out lots of skinniness to you for weigh in.

In all seriousness it would have been a problem if you hadn't saved up your weeklys. As you have I'm sure you will be fine tomorrow regardless of the pizza.

Good luck


----------



## braijackava

Havent been very good at tracking! But I still have lost, so thats good. Suffering from horrible migraines and just want to be lazy and not stare at a computer screen. Got some medicine today, so that should help. According to the doctor I weigh 25lbs less then I did April 2010. I think that is pretty good since I had a baby since then! Now to get back on track for a good weigh in on Friday, especially since I am going back to school this fall.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope the meds help your migraines


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Quick question girls, going out with my friend today, thinking of having a kfc, can someone please have a look in there eating out guide and tell me how many points these things are please!? Iv left my book in oh's car.

chicken fillet burger
chicken zinger burge

X


----------



## fairywings

Doesn't say if the fillet burger is chicken but that is 12 points, and the zinger burger is 13. x


----------



## fairywings

But a mini fillet burger is 7. x


----------



## maryp0ppins

Morning everyone, How are we all today? WI isn't for Nother 2 days for me but I had a cheeky look this morning and scales said I'm down 3lbs, really hoping I lose 2 at my meeting then this week which would take me to 10 lbs total.


----------



## fairywings

Good look maryp0ppins, that would be a great loss. :)


----------



## xemmax

1.5lbs down for me - I was hoping for more but hopefully you're right Vickie and the salt content of my naughty day yesterday might have bunked my weight up, so it'll show a bigger loss next week.

Got my 5% though :wohoo:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks! Im sooo hungry, I feel guilty already about kfc but I rarely treat myself and ill still stay within my 29 points! Do you ever have days where you suddenly notice a difference? I suddenly feel slimmer today, my clothes feel better! X


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Well done on your loss Emma!

Good luck mary! :)

Enjoy your KFC Elmo ;)

I definitely have days where I feel slimmer :lol:


----------



## carriecinaz

Yes I definitely have days when I realize, wow these clothes are getting loose or my tummy looks flatter. Best feeling EVER!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hey just less than 2 days to my next WI and not feeling all that confident that I have lost any weight this week. The fact that we celebrated my dads birthday yesterday and we have parties at school this week is not helping!!!! 
But must admit that a lot of my trousers are too big for me now. 
Was trying on 2 of my posh frocks the other night - both too big for me. Oh no!!! will have to go shopping for a new dress for that wedding I have been invited to. 
Oh the joys of loosing weight!!!


----------



## Vickie

I have spent a small fortune on clothes the last year and a half :dohh: It irritates Stan to no end :rofl:

good luck with WI :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

5 1/2 loss for me this week total 26lb, really pleased and surprised


----------



## bathbabe

Well done JC! Thats really good!


----------



## xemmax

Wow well done Jellycat!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jellycat! :happydance:


----------



## fairywings

Wow Jellycat that is really good! :)


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Fantastic losses ladies!! :happydance:

I too have days where I suddenly feel slimmer, then I'll have a couple of bloated days where I feel like the size of a house :dohh:

xXx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thats a fantastic loss jellycat well done!! 

Well ladies I had my kfc - it was very nice :) I had pasta for dinner with weight watchers sauce and a little cheese and stil stayed within my points :)


----------



## becstar4

another 4lb loss this week! that's 21lb now! yay :happydance:
well done on your losses ladies!
x


----------



## fairywings

Well done becstar4, that is amazing :)


----------



## xemmax

Well done becstar, you're doing so well! Lovely new avatar by the way :)


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss becstar!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi all, I am a WW member too.

If by any chance anyone on here recognises my name from the WW boards, please do not make the connection lol as absolutely no one knows we are TTC!!!!!

I have been a WW member for 7 years, lost 5 stone and kept it off for 4 years. However, and as strange as this is, since deciding to TTC, I have just lost all motivation.

Not sure if it is because I am so focussed on something else or because I know it is inevitable that I will gain weight during my pregnancy. I know I should be trying to be as healthy as possible and keep my weight under control so that I can do the same when pregnant, but it just doesnt seem to click.

Anyway, nice to meet you all.


----------



## fairywings

Hi joeybrooks :) :wave:

It is hard to stay motivated, I agree. I have had a really lousy day today. I have not had much to eat but the wrong things. I don't think I will lose this week, but I will wait and see. x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome joeybrooks! Hopefully you can find your motivation again :) good luck TTC!


----------



## skweek35

Hey joeybrooks, I know how you feel!! 
I am also feeling really demotivated this last week as work has been really stressfull!! 
I am hoping that school holidays will mean more time on my hands and more motivated to get more active!!!! 
I am not looking forward to the WI tomorrow - but will have to own up to any damages and get back on the wagon!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I am back - I had an m/c today so will be back on weight watchers from Friday. I am maintaining until after the wedding as we have picked up my wedding dress and it fits perfectly!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jellycat

Hope - :hugs: sorry for your loss,


----------



## xemmax

So sorry hope :hugs: x


----------



## fairywings

:hug: Hope. :(


----------



## braijackava

So sorry Hope. I have been there, it is heartbreaking. Cyber hugs!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hope, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

That is great news that your gown fits perfect. You will be a gorgeous bride no doubt!

Well, I have lost 1.5 lbs this week. :thumbup: Would have been 2.5 but yesterday I had a feast!


----------



## skweek35

Hope - so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## bathbabe

Im so sorry hope x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Carrie :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

so sorry to hear that hope.


well done everyone on their losses! I am down 1 lbs this week, was hoping for 2 but oh well.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss marypoppins! :yipee:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Weight Watchers! 

Hope - I'm sorry for your loss.

I haven't posted for ages as I've had an extended break from bnb. We are still TTC with no luck yet so I just needed some time away. I'll try and catch up with some posts on here in the next few days.

I've still been following and loving the plan. I've now lost 33lb (please can page 1 be updated?) and feel good!


----------



## bathbabe

Well done lou. And good luck TTC x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your total loss Lou and welcome back :hugs:


----------



## fairydreams

Sorry for your loss Hope. Hi everyone sorry i haven't been on here for a while, i've still been doing ww, started on new year and with a few tweaks i've lost 20lb so far! Had a setback this week, dd was rushed to hospital at the w/e with breathing difficulties (she has really bad asthma), she's home and much better now, and i just can't get my head back round the plan again. In the time we was in hospital i had half a slice of toast and it's like my body's playing catch up since we got home:/


----------



## braijackava

Lost almost 2lbs this week!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done on the losses !

Brajackava, marypoppins, Lou, carrie !!


----------



## fairywings

I gained this week. Booooo. But I knew I would as I haven't been trying. :blush: I put on 1lb, so it isn't tooooo bad, who would notice a 1lb? Will just have to try harder next week. :(


----------



## jam-on-toast

fairywings said:


> :wave: hello jam-on-toast.
> 
> Old points system was good. Would have preferred that but suppose I have gotten used to the new one now. How are you doing with your loss?

Hello!!!

Doing OK, have lost 7lb in 2 wks/ish.

Been the gym this morning too :D Must keep at it.

Hows you?


----------



## fairywings

Well done jam-on-toast. :dance: 

I gained a lb this weeks. Started the week off OK, but fell apart at the end of the week so I put on. But I really need to start going back the gym and get back in the swing of it as I was doing well! ahhhh well. i have 7 weeks before my holiday to lose at least another 7 lb and I will be happy i am back on track. :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back for the 50th time ;) haha

gained 0.5lbs today so my total is now 21.5lbs :) x x x 

welldone on all the weightlosses! x


----------



## skweek35

hello all, 
I weighed in on thursday - but been really busy since then with end of term goings-on. 
Lost another pound this week - although I wasnt expecting it as there have been so many cakes and parties at school this last week. 
So glad its the holidays now - lots of time to get onto the wii fit and go to zumba!! 
lots of time to earn activity points!! 

So total lost to date - 24 lbs!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done hunny!!! :)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks HannahGraceee


----------



## carriecinaz

Wow you ladies have amazing weight loss going on! Well done!


----------



## becstar4

hey ladies! does anyone use their phone to track? which unofficial one do people use on android as there's no official one? thanks x


----------



## skweek35

becstar4 - 
I have the ipod app that I use to track. I love it and think its one thing that is helping to make weight loss this time round that much easier!!!


----------



## Vickie

fairydreams said:


> Sorry for your loss Hope. Hi everyone sorry i haven't been on here for a while, i've still been doing ww, started on new year and with a few tweaks i've lost 20lb so far! Had a setback this week, dd was rushed to hospital at the w/e with breathing difficulties (she has really bad asthma), she's home and much better now, and i just can't get my head back round the plan again. In the time we was in hospital i had half a slice of toast and it's like my body's playing catch up since we got home:/

:hi: Welcome back. So sorry to hear about your daughter :hugs: Glad she's doing okay now



braijackava said:


> Lost almost 2lbs this week!

well done on your loss! :yipee:



fairywings said:


> I gained this week. Booooo. But I knew I would as I haven't been trying. :blush: I put on 1lb, so it isn't tooooo bad, who would notice a 1lb? Will just have to try harder next week. :(

:hugs: Good luck!



HannahGraceee said:


> Im back for the 50th time ;) haha
> 
> gained 0.5lbs today so my total is now 21.5lbs :) x x x
> 
> welldone on all the weightlosses! x

:hi: Welcome back!



skweek35 said:


> hello all,
> I weighed in on thursday - but been really busy since then with end of term goings-on.
> Lost another pound this week - although I wasnt expecting it as there have been so many cakes and parties at school this last week.
> So glad its the holidays now - lots of time to get onto the wii fit and go to zumba!!
> lots of time to earn activity points!!
> 
> So total lost to date - 24 lbs!!!

well done on your loss! :yipee:

sorry I've been MIA! Hannah turned three yesterday :yipee: We had a great party for her :) Unfortunately I've been completely derailed because of it. Oh well back on track now! :D


----------



## fairywings

awwwwww happy birthday Hannah! :) x


----------



## maryp0ppins

hello everyone!
well done on your losses this week.
I am completely off track this week! i won't be surprised if i gain on thursday at WI. I use the ww app on my ipad, dont have an iphone, but i love it!


----------



## bathbabe

2.5lbs down this week! :happydance: :D


----------



## becstar4

aw,yeah apple do an app for i-phone, but google don't for android:( there's unofficial ones,but which2go with!x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss bathbabe! :happydance:


----------



## carriecinaz

Well done bathbabe!

Happy birthday to your LO Vickie!

This week has been horrible for me. I'm sure I've put on at least a pound. We are in the middle of moving to a new house so it's been a lot of fast food. And I've made good decisions but still been over my points, already over my weeklies by 7 and still have dinner tonight and all day tomorrow. Plus I'm PMS'ing and all bloaty and crampy :growlmad: We shall see Wed morn.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck with the move.

Even if this week is a washout there's always next week :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh hope im so sorry to hear that hun :( but very happy that your dress fits you perfectly! X

I lost....5"lbs! I was thrilled, 30 day shred must have really helped. Cant do it at the min though since iv hurt my back. Thats 16lbs lost I think :) I would like to see how I feel after another 10lbs, taking me to 9 stone at 5"2. I may not need to go all the way to 8 stone 7. X

P.s did you know lion bar ice cream bars are only 4 propoints! Couldnt belive it since a weight wstchers dessert is 4! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And well done everyone your doing great!


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone!! Ive just started WW today!! It seems awfully complicated though :( hopefully i will understand it soon.


----------



## fairywings

OH you will understand it soon enough. It does take getting used to. I would recommend getting that calculator if you haven't already as that is so much better than the cardboard wheel, easier to track. :) xx


----------



## PinkEmily

Ive downloaded the WW app, is that the same?


----------



## fairywings

Yeah it will be as good as. I don't have that as I thought you had to get it through the monthly subsciption?


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss Elmo!

Welcome to the group PinkEmily! It does take some getting used to :hugs: Good luck


----------



## Jellycat

Pound on for me :-( totally expected and have the worst AF from he'll at the moment so I'm not too bothered 

Congrats on the losses ladies and wow elmo fantastic loss this week !!

Sorry Becs I haven't got an android so can't help xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi vickie,just letting you know that i have done utter rubbish on ww the last couple of weeks and my progress has took a nose dive.so as of tomorrow i have decided to follow the biggest loser plan as i need something fresh and new to get me out of my little rut and hopefully get my weight loss up and running again.thanks alot for you support and if do get back on ww i'll be back here in a jiffy:happydance:

thanks xx


----------



## becstar4

Only1lb this week!the first time id not used any weeklies!think it pays to eat more as you loose more!cake time;-) x


----------



## joeybrooks

Back to class tonight after a 3 week absence. This TTC lark is really messing with me, it's almost as though I don't see the point in sticking to WW when I am wanting to get pregnant, but whilst the pg hasnt happened yet, I might as well stick to my WW, it will give me something else to focus on.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! I'm just recently jumping back into WW. I joined after Christmas and did well through the winter and spring, losing 30 lbs. I fell off the wagon and gained back 5 lbs jumped back on the wagon this past Sunday. I've been doing well staying within my points and working out so I'm hoping for a great loss come Sunday! Any other people work out at home? I'm a video junkie but the hubs recently put all of our videos in storage! I went and bought two new Taebo dvds though and I like them. :)


----------



## Vickie

xcited4mybump said:


> hi vickie,just letting you know that i have done utter rubbish on ww the last couple of weeks and my progress has took a nose dive.so as of tomorrow i have decided to follow the biggest loser plan as i need something fresh and new to get me out of my little rut and hopefully get my weight loss up and running again.thanks alot for you support and if do get back on ww i'll be back here in a jiffy:happydance:
> 
> thanks xx

:hugs: Good luck



becstar4 said:


> Only1lb this week!the first time id not used any weeklies!think it pays to eat more as you loose more!cake time;-) x

I have found that I need to eat more to lose :shrug: I guess I'm burning a lot with my exercising??

Well done on your loss :yipee:



joeybrooks said:


> Back to class tonight after a 3 week absence. This TTC lark is really messing with me, it's almost as though I don't see the point in sticking to WW when I am wanting to get pregnant, but whilst the pg hasnt happened yet, I might as well stick to my WW, it will give me something else to focus on.

Good luck!! :hugs: 



lindsayms05 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just recently jumping back into WW. I joined after Christmas and did well through the winter and spring, losing 30 lbs. I fell off the wagon and gained back 5 lbs jumped back on the wagon this past Sunday. I've been doing well staying within my points and working out so I'm hoping for a great loss come Sunday! Any other people work out at home? I'm a video junkie but the hubs recently put all of our videos in storage! I went and bought two new Taebo dvds though and I like them. :)

:hi: Welcome! I workout at home. I use my Wii though: My Fitness Coach and EA Active 2 :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

So gutted! Ive just come on :( I've worked so hard and always gain when I'm on :(


----------



## carriecinaz

I'm sorry HannaG :hugs:

Well I managed to gain just a half pound this week. Not bad with all the craziness going on!


----------



## joeybrooks

Well, I went back last night and after 4 weeks away, I only had 1.5lb on.

I am now 7.5lb over my goal weight, so I will work hard this week to get a decent loss.


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done everyone on their losses!
if you have gained this week oh well, draw a line under it and start fresh :)
I was SHOCKED I managed to loose 1.5 this week, total so far is 10.5 lbs down, feels great to be in the double digits!


----------



## skweek35

well done on everyones losses! 

I stayed the same this week - but I have expected it as I have had many parties and dinners out with friends. So tomorrow is back to the grind stone and tracking!!!


----------



## fairywings

Weeeellll . .. . since I have done so bad for the last few weeks I have decided to start afresh from tomorrow. Found my calculator, got in the food today, going to weigh myself tomorrow and start from there. I will still take into acount all I have lost but also go from my new weight and make myself my new 5% goal.

Good luck meeeee! :D


----------



## bathbabe

Good luck fairywings :) x


----------



## fairywings

Made today my new weigh day. Lost 1lb from last week. :shrug:

Anyway I am now 15st 12 1/2lb, so down on a lb from last week but 3 1/2 on from my lowest 7/8 weeks ago. Never mind. So my total loss including previous is 24 1/2 lb, if I have worked it out correctly.

My new 5% goal is 15st 1lb, 11lb to lose. Should be doable. I want to get that off in time for my holiday in September. :happydance: I know I wont be super slim but it will be lower than I have been so here goes. :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss fairywings! :yipee:


----------



## Jellycat

Hannahgrace - just think of the great loss you will have next week after AF has gone ;-)

Joeybrooks that's great only to gain 1 1/2 in 4 weeks, yay on going back

Fairywings - well done on your loss

I gained 1lb this week and if I'm honest struggling to remain focused at the moment . Keep hoping one morning it will all click into place again.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Another 2lb off for me (certainly wasn't expecting to see that this week!)!

Can I ask you non-UK Weight Watchers a few questions about your weekly points?

Are you all given 49 weekly points as we are in the UK? Do those point decrease as you lose weight or do they stay at 49 forever?

:flower:


----------



## fairywings

Awww jellycat I have had so many days like that! :( I think my past few weeks have been like that and I finally thought to myself I can do this. I was doing this before my life turned shite, pardon the language. 

But 1 lb is not too bad! Hope you find your focus again :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Jelly good luck getting refocused

well done on your loss Lou! :yipee:

We get the 49 points for as long as we're on WW as far as I know :lol: I'm a couple of pounds away from a healthy BMI and I still get the weekly 49 points :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBird

Well done everyone!! I admire so many of you ladies!!

I have been so off track lately...likr frazzled and scatterbrained. Some days I realize at 3pm I haven't eaten all day yet and other days I'll eat wings, ice cream and whatever I can get my hands on.

I know it's cause I have been super busy lately and have been stressed out about a couple of things but anyway, just wanted to come on and touch base.

Last week I was down 3 lbs but now I am back to where I was. *sigh*


----------



## becstar4

I caved in and had half of this with my OH. it also has caramel and shortbread in,along with revels m n m's and choc and vanilla ice cream covered in cream and caramel sauce,with the wafers and twix!

How many pp do people reckon for my half?:blush:

x


https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p115/beca4321/2011-07-30163546.jpg


----------



## fairywings

OMG that looks so yum! :D

ETA: No idea how many PP, but once is not gonna hurt! Everything in moderation is fine! :D


----------



## Lou1234

Photos like that should be banned on this thread!!! Looks amazing though!!


----------



## fairywings

How's everyone doing? :D I went the gym today - kicked my arse into gear. Feel better for it, but I am starving now :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone! Sorry i went MIA over the weekend, we are always so busy that I find it hard to get online much!

WI Saturday went as expected, I stayed at 147 so about 2 pounds off from goal. We'll see what this week holds :lol:

I do feel that my stomach is toning up even if I'm not really losing much so I'm not overly upset ;)


----------



## bathbabe

I lost another 1lb :)
Got my 5% last week :D 
Need another 0.5lb to my first 1st loss!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am doing awful this week, WI is on Thursday and im already -14 into my weeklies!!
def will gain


----------



## becstar4

maryp0ppins said:


> I am doing awful this week, WI is on Thursday and im already -14 into my weeklies!!
> def will gain

im -35 :( bad timess.


----------



## fairywings

maryp0ppins said:


> I am doing awful this week, WI is on Thursday and im already -14 into my weeklies!!
> def will gain




becstar4 said:


> maryp0ppins said:
> 
> 
> I am doing awful this week, WI is on Thursday and im already -14 into my weeklies!!
> def will gain
> 
> im -35 :( bad timess.Click to expand...

Me too about 20 into my weeklies. Just been overly hungry :(


----------



## fairywings

bathbabe said:


> I lost another 1lb :)
> Got my 5% last week :D
> Need another 0.5lb to my first 1st loss!

Well done :D :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

bathbabe said:


> I lost another 1lb :)
> Got my 5% last week :D
> Need another 0.5lb to my first 1st loss!

well done! :happydance:

:hugs: To everyone else. Hopefully you all can get back on track! Just draw a line under these bad days, you can do it :) and remember your weeklies are there to be used so just because you are using them doesn't necessarily mean you'll gain


----------



## becstar4

Vickie said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> I lost another 1lb :)
> Got my 5% last week :D
> Need another 0.5lb to my first 1st loss!
> 
> well done! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: To everyone else. Hopefully you all can get back on track! Just draw a line under these bad days, you can do it :) and remember your weeklies are there to be used so just because you are using them doesn't necessarily mean you'll gainClick to expand...

when i say -35 i mean i've had all my weeklies then 35! just been to the gym though!damage limitation!haha


----------



## maryp0ppins

I also mean I have eaten all 49 plus 14 ontop of that! Started to get back on track today


----------



## Vickie

ohhh :rofl:

well hopefully the AP points earned will help offset any damage :)


----------



## xemmax

I was away last week for OH's 30th and went totally of track, ate like a pig (a very indulgent pig with great taste in food) and it was amazing.

Went for weigh in today and I've somehow managed to lose 1lb! My total is now 9.5lb loss. I'm so pleased as I'm now at my first goal. Another 7lb to go until I'm at my proper goal!


----------



## fairywings

Well done :) Must have compensated somewhere for your over-indulgances :rofl: x


----------



## xemmax

fairywings said:


> Well done :) Must have compesated somewhere for your over-indulgances :rofl: x

Thanks hun, I think maybe their scales were lying but I wasn't going to say anything! Either that or I was running in my sleep :rofl: x


----------



## fairywings

Lol they might have been wrong but in my experience they said I was heavier not lighter. :haha: And gym scales had me lighter as did my home scales. So must be right :D x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Emma! :happydance:


----------



## pink23

Hi all. I just joined weight watchers yesterday. Im hoping to get to my bmi of 25.
I have done ok so far and stuck to my points. I even gained 3 activity points which has helped me as I had 2 hypos today so covered my insulin.
Made some 0 point soup just so will have that for lunch tomorrow.
Hope to loose some weight by next week. wish me luck xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome pink and good luck!! 

I started out with a BMI of 42 :blush: :hugs: It's a lot of work but you can do this!


----------



## fairywings

:wave:

I also had a BMI of 42. I am now down to to about 37. something. :haha: Can't remember, lol. Know it was 37. something. Anyway Pink23 you should be fine, you could lose quite a bit in the first week and that will give you a buzz. :D


----------



## fairywings

Ooooh correct me, just googled it and I am 36.9. :D

And my start BMI was 41.1. Knew it was therabouts. So I am doing OK really. :happydance:


----------



## pink23

I am defiantely reducing my insulin tomorrow . I've had 3 hypos and used about 12 points out 42 points for just lucozade. im hopin though tomorrow I wont have to use any extra point fot these damm hypos.
Thank you for the warm welcome and please bare with me for my rants about my hypos xx Please tell me to shut up at any time lolxx


----------



## fairywings

If you need it you need it. 12 isn't that bad. 29 is the lowest our points go to so you still have 1 over that which isn't bad. xx :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Do you attend meetings pink? It may be worth taking to your leader, you may get extra points if you need them for lucozade etc x


----------



## Vickie

I'd definitely talk to your leader if you attend meetings to see if that is pointed or not :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Yeah i got to a meeting. I think I will ask. Ive reduced my insulin alot today so hoping that will help and will just keep extra points out of 29 just incase. Im sure i will get into the swing soon , xx


----------



## becstar4

well despite that massive pudding i managed to loose 1lb :) x


----------



## fairywings

becstar4 said:


> well despite that massive pudding i managed to loose 1lb :) x

:happydance:

well done knew you would. Everything in moderation is fine :D

Now I just have to remember that myself! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

well done becstar! :yipee:


----------



## pink23

well done becstar.
Not to bad today only the 1 hypo and I havent used any extra points and actually got 8 activity points. Looking forward to weigh in next weeks weigh in , feeling positive xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Yes pink try keeping some points or earning points. I often start my day by having a fruit smoothie - 2 pieces of fruit with 3 -4 Tspoons of 0% fat plain yogurt. I work it out to be about 1 propoint. 

So tonight it WI for me. Really not sure what will happen. But will have to go and see what happens. My scales where not being nice to me. 
Have been on the wii this morning 
ohm y gosh - I set it for a 40+ minute workout - it told me not to over do it!!! I couldnt believe it!! HAHA


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI sk!


----------



## laurenfreya

Just stumbled across this page! Was going to read it all then noticed all 756 pages lol!
Joined weight watchers 6 weeks ago lost 11lb so far. Gained 1lb this week that was the trip to legoland and the all you can eat pizza and pasta buffet!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Thank you for the help on the weeklies! I thought the new plan was turning it into a bit more of a universal plan but in France it appears there are still half points and in Germany the weekly points decrease as your weight does!

Weigh in at lunchtime today - lost 1.5lb! 

I've said it before but I love Pro Points! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining in,i was with ww earlier this yr and lost nearly all the weight i wanted too,since then i have put it all back on...but time to go back i think!i have just joined a gym too

i think i'll pick a day next week and make a start:thumbup:


----------



## fairywings

:wave:

Hello laurenfreya and mamadonna. :D


----------



## maryp0ppins

hi ladies
i STS this week, was expecting to gain so I am happy :)


----------



## skweek35

Hiya Ladies, 
WI this evening was a pleasant surprise as I lost 2lbs this week!!! 
So a total of 26lbs gone forever!!!!! 

2lbs to go to 2stones!!!! Hopefully do that this next week - but not holding my breath as we are away Monday to Thursday.


----------



## fairywings

skweek35 said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> WI this evening was a pleasant surprise as I lost 2lbs this week!!!
> So a total of 26lbs gone forever!!!!!
> 
> 2lbs to go to 2stones!!!! Hopefully do that this next week - but not holding my breath as we are away Monday to Thursday.

:happydance: That is great, well done. :D



maryp0ppins said:


> hi ladies
> i STS this week, was expecting to gain so I am happy :)

That is good! :) 

I weigh in tomorrow and am not hopeful. Don't know what's wrong with me lately, even when I try I fail. :(


----------



## pink23

hi everyone. Not to bad today only the one hypo.
I couldnt believe i earnt 8 activity points yesterday. I got a free pedometer and love it never realised how much walking i did. looking forward to monday. Just need to sort out what im going to have for work on the weekend im on the late so tend to forget about eating properley but this week i will eat and achieve it xx
Everyones doing fab xx


----------



## Vickie

laurenfreya said:


> Just stumbled across this page! Was going to read it all then noticed all 756 pages lol!
> Joined weight watchers 6 weeks ago lost 11lb so far. Gained 1lb this week that was the trip to legoland and the all you can eat pizza and pasta buffet!!!

:hi: welcome and well done on your loss so far! :)



Lou1234 said:


> Thank you for the help on the weeklies! I thought the new plan was turning it into a bit more of a universal plan but in France it appears there are still half points and in Germany the weekly points decrease as your weight does!
> 
> Weigh in at lunchtime today - lost 1.5lb!
> 
> I've said it before but I love Pro Points! :thumbup:

Well done on your loss :happydance:



mamadonna said:


> hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining in,i was with ww earlier this yr and lost nearly all the weight i wanted too,since then i have put it all back on...but time to go back i think!i have just joined a gym too
> 
> i think i'll pick a day next week and make a start:thumbup:

:hi: Welcome and good luck restarting WW!



maryp0ppins said:


> hi ladies
> i STS this week, was expecting to gain so I am happy :)

Well done on STS :thumbup:



skweek35 said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> WI this evening was a pleasant surprise as I lost 2lbs this week!!!
> So a total of 26lbs gone forever!!!!!
> 
> 2lbs to go to 2stones!!!! Hopefully do that this next week - but not holding my breath as we are away Monday to Thursday.

:wohoo: Well done on your loss!



fairywings said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies,
> WI this evening was a pleasant surprise as I lost 2lbs this week!!!
> So a total of 26lbs gone forever!!!!!
> 
> 2lbs to go to 2stones!!!! Hopefully do that this next week - but not holding my breath as we are away Monday to Thursday.
> 
> :happydance: That is great, well done. :D
> 
> 
> 
> maryp0ppins said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> i STS this week, was expecting to gain so I am happy :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is good! :)
> 
> I weigh in tomorrow and am not hopeful. Don't know what's wrong with me lately, even when I try I fail. :(Click to expand...

:hugs: Good luck with your WI. I hope you get a good surprise.



pink23 said:


> hi everyone. Not to bad today only the one hypo.
> I couldnt believe i earnt 8 activity points yesterday. I got a free pedometer and love it never realised how much walking i did. looking forward to monday. Just need to sort out what im going to have for work on the weekend im on the late so tend to forget about eating properley but this week i will eat and achieve it xx
> Everyones doing fab xx


well done on earning so many AP Points! :)


----------



## fairywings

I gained this week. :cry: Never mind will just try harder this week. :D


----------



## xemmax

Welcome to the newbies! Well done on everyone's losses :)

Sorry you gained fairywings but glad you're feeling motivated :)

I just wanted to share my happiness with you ladies - I went shopping yesterday and tried on some jeans in Topshop and am now a 12. I have dropped a dress size :wohoo: I measure myself every 2 weeks and check them against Topshop sizes and I am now a perfect 12! I have lost 10cm from my waist altogether :happydance: and I've also gone down a back size in bras from a 36 to a 34!

For everyone who doesn't already measure themselves - DO IT! I can't tell you how much it spurs you on to see the cm's dropping. I've only lost 9.5lbs which doesn't sound much, but when I look at how my shape is changing, it is amazing :D


----------



## fairywings

Thanks xemmax. :D 

I measure, but I don't need to really. I was a size 22-24 and now am an 18 bottom 16-18 top, which is good considering I have so much weight left to lose! lol. xxx


----------



## becstar4

i ended up having vegetable chowmein for tea,as its my stepdads birthday, any estimate of pp would be welcome thank you
.x


----------



## Vickie

I found this:

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=50592

not sure if it's similar to what you had/if the points would be similar?

I have to admit since I got pregnant I pretty much avoid any kind of Chinese food :sick: :rofl:


----------



## becstar4

Vickie said:


> I found this:
> 
> https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/recipe.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=50592
> 
> not sure if it's similar to what you had/if the points would be similar?
> 
> I have to admit since I got pregnant I pretty much avoid any kind of Chinese food :sick: :rofl:

thanks, think it was a bit more indulgent then that though:blush:,ive put down,with the spoon of rice and handful of chips i had,as 30pp.,i dont know if thats wishful thinking though,:shrug: x


----------



## fairywings

Where did you get the vegatable chow mein from? Do you have an eating out guide?


----------



## Vickie

oh yeah that's a good idea, a lot of restaurants now have their nutritional info online, just google the restaurant name + nutritional guide/information or something to that effect?


----------



## becstar4

people on the ww boards say its 8pp.that doesnt sound enough surely! its just form my local takeaway.x


----------



## fairywings

Well a mushroom chow mein is 6 pro points, so yeah that is probably right.


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: I'm at a healthy BMI!!!!!! I've hit goal :yipee: 20 months on I've made it :mrgreen:

total loss 105 pounds!


----------



## fairywings

:wohoo:

Well done Vickie! :D :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations Vickie!! :happydance:

With the take away, the general talk on the forum is to double the points from the Eating Out Guide. The guide is for restaurant portions and a take away is normall a lot, lot bigger! I would probably point 12-20 depending on how much you had and how many points you have just to be on the safe side.


----------



## laurenfreya

Well Done!!

I went to the seaside today and we all ended up having a chippy tea :( i was good though skipped breakfast and had 11pp for lunch i have 35pp daily and havent touched my weeklys so far.
I have to loose 2lb for my first stone and i wanna lose it this week, excersise tomorrow lol!!


----------



## a_c

Hi all

I joined WW 5 wks ago. Want to loose 1.5st. 10lb lighter already  I'm not eating all my weeklies though so its pretty tough.


----------



## fairywings

Well done on your loss a_c. :D :happydance:

You've not far to go now. x


----------



## Neeno

Massive Congratulations Vickie. We defo need to see ur pics
Also i was thinking u shuld get ur story to ww . Im sure ur success story will be a huge motivation for others iukwim
Im totally off track these days, so much stressful stuff going on i hardly eat all day but then once a day have a big meal not soo healthy one


----------



## bathbabe

Well done vickie! X


----------



## fairywings

I did the Morcombe Bay walk today. There were people from my sons hospice there, as well as Parkinson's and a few others don't really remember lol. But I walked 9 1/2 miles so I am hoping if I am careful for the rest of the week I might actually lose this week:)


----------



## Lou1234

Well done on the walk fairywings. Out of interest did you post about it on the ww forum this evening? Just read your post on here and thought I read about a walk on the ww board for the same distance.


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :) I've been contemplating sending my story in :blush:

:hi: Welcome a_c and well done on your loss so far!

Well done on your walk fairywings :flower:


----------



## fairywings

Thanks Lou1234. No I didn't but maybe someone else was there! Small world :)

thanks Vickie. :)

It was such hard work right across the bay through water and across marsh land at the end. I have a pedometer app on my iPhone and it ran out of battery just before 5 miles. :( was told he had to take us the long way cause of quicksand and the route changes apparently lol. Was so worth it hope Derian House make lots of money. I saw one of Ryan's nurses there and she said well done at the end. There was 7 in our party and me and OH finished 15 mins ahead of them! Not bad for someone so over-weight. :)

Thanks again guys. :)


----------



## laurenfreya

i'm happy today wi this morning lost 5lb my total loss is 1st 3lb in 7 weeks!


----------



## fairywings

wow how did you manage 5lb in a week? :shock: well done!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss laurenfreya! :yipee:


----------



## laurenfreya

alot of walking Saturday and sunday plus having loads of fruit and veg i think. Wasnt expecting that at all!


----------



## fairywings

That is great :) I think it feels a lot better when you don't expect it. X


----------



## bathbabe

1lb off for me this week!

14.5lbs in total now :happydance:


----------



## pink23

4 1/2 lbs for me yey. I really didnt expect that much especialy with the lucozade. just had a chinese because its a treat and will be walking a bit more this week xx


----------



## Vickie

bathbabe said:


> 1lb off for me this week!
> 
> 14.5lbs in total now :happydance:

well done! :yipee:



pink23 said:


> 4 1/2 lbs for me yey. I really didnt expect that much especialy with the lucozade. just had a chinese because its a treat and will be walking a bit more this week xx

great loss! :happydance: enjoy your treat :)


----------



## fairywings

bathbabe said:


> 1lb off for me this week!
> 
> 14.5lbs in total now :happydance:




pink23 said:


> 4 1/2 lbs for me yey. I really didnt expect that much especialy with the lucozade. just had a chinese because its a treat and will be walking a bit more this week xx

Well done both of you! :D :happydance:


----------



## laurenfreya

pink23 said:


> 4 1/2 lbs for me yey. I really didnt expect that much especialy with the lucozade. just had a chinese because its a treat and will be walking a bit more this week xx

I think it was the walking that really did help me. Since the girls broke up from school i've not walked far at all, i used to walk up and down the hill 4 times in a day. I think i'll def be doing more walking if it helps me shift the lb's!!!


----------



## becstar4

well done on your losses everyone! mines in the morning,and im not hoping for much after a chinese AND a buffet at the weekend,oh well not parties every week lol! X


----------



## maryp0ppins

I agree with walking,I live in a very hilly area of north London and do not drive,the walking really helps!


----------



## xemmax

0.5lb loss - pleased to lose anything at all, had an indulgent weekend. :)

Also very late but well done Vickie! You should definitely send in your story. And well done fairywings on the walk you did! Congrats on everyone's losses x


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congrats Vickie - contact ww !!

well done Fairywings sounds like a great walk

Wow some great losses this week well done ! :happydance:

I've lost 1 1/2 this week so I'm hoping I'm back on track now after 2 weeks of other things on my mind


----------



## fairywings

Well done Jellycat. :D :happydance:


----------



## becstar4

only 0.5 loss this week,i know i had some buffet and chinese,but i earned 30 pp and had 20 weeklies left by the end of the week,so i cant help but feel a tad disappointed,x


----------



## fairywings

becstar4 said:


> only 0.5 loss this week,i know i had some buffet and chinese,but i earned 30 pp and had 20 weeklies left by the end of the week,so i cant help but feel a tad disappointed,x

aw yeah I can understand that. :( But 1/2lb is still a loss, so well done. :D


----------



## Vickie

well done Jelly and yay for being back on track :yipee:

:hugs: becstar well done on your loss. I'm actually wondering if you didn't eat enough since you earned so many AP points??? that could be a reason for a smaller loss oddly enough (happened to me a few times)


----------



## fairywings

Yeah it has also happened to me. When Ryan was alive and I was busy I was having about 24 points a day instead of the 36/37 I should have had. Had slow loss. When i did put my points back up I lost 4 lb, what is considered a first week loss. 

So Vickie may be right. xx


----------



## becstar4

Maybe. but i do feel like ive eaten enough,ive had all my points everyday to within 1 or2.other weeks ive eaten less and lost more,and other weeks ive eaten more and lost less.and vice versa. doesnt make sence to me, guess it depends on what foods they are maybe. oh well its 0.5 in the right direction. i've got a meal out on sat as my mums having Noah. hope i don't go off track. im gonna try having all my points,but no weeklies and exercise this week.see of that combo works haha!x


----------



## fairywings

Good luck becstar. Sounds like a good way to go about it. :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done everyone!
I lost 0.5 this week.


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls. Can I join you? I joined WW today. I have 50lbs to lose. Eek! Clearly I did eat for 2! I'm BFing so have to have loads of points too so it'll be a slow path to goal. I did WW in 2009 for a full year & lost 2st for our wedding so u know it works for me. But this pro points stuff is so different. So I need to go right back to basic & learn all my points values all over again! I knew everything off by heart before! Anyone got any good ideas for quick/easy meals & good low point snacks? DH cooks our evening meal now whilst I do bedtime so I need easy meals for him to do as he's not a natural cook, bless him! xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss marypoppins! :yipee:

:hi: Welcome Sazzle and good luck! PP does take some getting used to (I did the old points system for nearly a year before they changed it and it took a month or so for me to really get used to it all!)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Can I join this thread too?:blush:



SazzleR said:


> this pro points stuff is so different. So I need to go right back to basic & learn all my points values all over again! I knew everything off by heart before!

Same here...I re-joined on Monday just gone, and this new system is hard to learn after knowing the old points system so well haha!

Good luck with it :flower:


----------



## fairywings

:wave: Hi fuzzy and sazzle! :D

I am really struggling to get back on track - even though I did that 9 1/2 mile walk I still had a crap week. But . . . I refuse to give up. This week will be better. I will get there. Just have to really kick myself to do better. It would be better if I could go the gym, but can't really afford it. Will have to start doing a walk out instead :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Fuzzy!! Good luck :)

:hugs: Fairywings. I found making a schedule for my workouts/what I wanted to do helped me keep on track with those


----------



## fairywings

Thanks Vickie :)

I am doing OK today - got 15 pp left :)


----------



## laurenfreya

I had pizza last night......shoot me now!!!! i'm going to put on!!! AF came along to say hello too :(


----------



## maryp0ppins

morning everyone!
I have an appointment to see if I am a candidate for laser eye surgery today, have eaten nearly everything in the fridge as I am so stressed about it! I really hate normal eye appointments and they have told me this might take 2 hours!!


----------



## fairywings

Good luck at the eye appointment maryp0ppins. I am sure it will be fine :) :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck marypoppins

Not much going on here :lol: I totally blew last week but am only .4 pounds up which is still within a healthy BMI for my height so I'm quite happy :thumbup:

Missed 2 workouts but I'll get back on track Monday :)


----------



## becstar4

Nandos and cinema!:( oh well, dont have a bay free day all the time!! :S x


----------



## pink23

i dont know if i will have lost any by monday, work is always rubbish when im on the late i tend to pick eat. fx'd 1lb would be good for me xx


----------



## xemmax

Becstar I had a Nando's yesterday too :blush: it was good! 27pp for the whole meal though. Luckily I fell asleep at 9pm so I had nothing later in the evening!

Good luck for your weigh in everyone :)


----------



## becstar4

xemmax said:


> Becstar I had a Nando's yesterday too :blush: it was good! 27pp for the whole meal though. Luckily I fell asleep at 9pm so I had nothing later in the evening!
> 
> Good luck for your weigh in everyone :)

hey. was that for the same meal? i havent even looked how many pp yet? haha xx


----------



## fairywings

27 pp is not too bad if you don't eat all day! :rofl:

Suppose it does not hurt to have a treat every once in a while.

I am definately going back the meetings next week. It is too hard on my own. :( I did well with that moral support around me. I never went back cause I was afraid what they would think of me. :blush:

Hope to lose 1/2 stone for my holiday in 4 weeks, so I would be down on what I was when I stopped going. I realise I did so much better then. Xx


----------



## xemmax

Oops I forgot to say I had already had breakfast and lunch before that so I had a lot more than just 27pp that day. :rofl:

I know how you feel fairywings, I don't have the motivation to do it alone. Good luck at your first meeting back and don't worry what anyone will think of you, they are there to support you! :hugs:


----------



## fairywings

Thanks xemmax. :) it is not like I did not have a valid reason, it wasn't just lazyitis :haha: 

You could just take those points of your weeklies. I have had all mine one week and still lost :) xx


----------



## pink23

weigh in for me tonight. I like the meetings gives me ideas and an hour without oh and caleb xx


----------



## Vickie

good luck with WI pink!

:hugs: Fairywings good luck going back to your meeting :)


----------



## bathbabe

Lost another 1lb! Yayayayayayyayayayahayaha!


----------



## fairywings

Well done bathbabe :D


----------



## bathbabe

Thats 15.5lbs in 9weeks, im happy with how its going :) i just cba to update my ticker lol


----------



## fairywings

lol that is a really good loss :D 

I had lost 24 1/2 in 10 weeks. :( was going sooooo well. Hope I can get back on that trend :)


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, I started ww (again) in late june, early july & so far i've lost 11lbs. I gained well over 75lbs after i came off the depo shot in august 2009, i went from 175 to 220..and i've gained almost 25lbs since then. I was on ww for a little bit in 2010, but i didnt feel like i really wanted to put the effort in, then i stopped. After this last early miscarriage..I decided I needed a change..and started ww up again and actually lost 11lbs in a little bit over a month.

My intro--I'm Ashlie, DH is James. We got married april 2010, even though we started ttc before we got married--i kinda knew it'd be difficult to get pregnant at that time, which is why we started 8mo before we got married. James is the best, but sometimes he forgets im even on ww--especially when cooking. He eats whatever he wants and still manages to lose weight. when we got married he was 230 & as of today..he's 201 and that is mainly b/c he lifts a 50lb bag every minute..thats over 1,000 bags in an 8hour time frame. As long as im losing, im ok!


----------



## xemmax

Well done bathbabe! 

I lost 2lbs this week :wohoo: 12lbs altogether now in 11 weeks. Only another 4.5 to go until goal :D


----------



## Vickie

bathbabe said:


> Lost another 1lb! Yayayayayayyayayayahayaha!

well done on your loss! :yipee:



ayclobes said:


> Hey ladies, I started ww (again) in late june, early july & so far i've lost 11lbs. I gained well over 75lbs after i came off the depo shot in august 2009, i went from 175 to 220..and i've gained almost 25lbs since then. I was on ww for a little bit in 2010, but i didnt feel like i really wanted to put the effort in, then i stopped. After this last early miscarriage..I decided I needed a change..and started ww up again and actually lost 11lbs in a little bit over a month.
> 
> My intro--I'm Ashlie, DH is James. We got married april 2010, even though we started ttc before we got married--i kinda knew it'd be difficult to get pregnant at that time, which is why we started 8mo before we got married. James is the best, but sometimes he forgets im even on ww--especially when cooking. He eats whatever he wants and still manages to lose weight. when we got married he was 230 & as of today..he's 201 and that is mainly b/c he lifts a 50lb bag every minute..thats over 1,000 bags in an 8hour time frame. As long as im losing, im ok!

:hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far!



xemmax said:


> Well done bathbabe!
> 
> I lost 2lbs this week :wohoo: 12lbs altogether now in 11 weeks. Only another 4.5 to go until goal :D

well done :happydance:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks!!!






Vickie said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Lost another 1lb! Yayayayayayyayayayahayaha!
> 
> well done on your loss! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I started ww (again) in late june, early july & so far i've lost 11lbs. I gained well over 75lbs after i came off the depo shot in august 2009, i went from 175 to 220..and i've gained almost 25lbs since then. I was on ww for a little bit in 2010, but i didnt feel like i really wanted to put the effort in, then i stopped. After this last early miscarriage..I decided I needed a change..and started ww up again and actually lost 11lbs in a little bit over a month.
> 
> My intro--I'm Ashlie, DH is James. We got married april 2010, even though we started ttc before we got married--i kinda knew it'd be difficult to get pregnant at that time, which is why we started 8mo before we got married. James is the best, but sometimes he forgets im even on ww--especially when cooking. He eats whatever he wants and still manages to lose weight. when we got married he was 230 & as of today..he's 201 and that is mainly b/c he lifts a 50lb bag every minute..thats over 1,000 bags in an 8hour time frame. As long as im losing, im ok!Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far!
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Well done bathbabe!
> 
> I lost 2lbs this week :wohoo: 12lbs altogether now in 11 weeks. Only another 4.5 to go until goal :DClick to expand...
> 
> well done :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## pink23

i lost 1.5lbs this week.6lbs in 2 weeks yey im pleased with that, had a chinese as a treat yey xx
congrats on all the weight loss xx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss pink! :yipee:


----------



## maryp0ppins

Well done pink!!
I have weigh in tomorrow and I'm sure I've either STS or gained, 3rd week now with only a .5 loss,depressing but I know it's my own doing!
I have decided to get the laser eye surgery and am going in for it on the 22 September!


----------



## bathbabe

maryp0ppins said:


> Well done pink!!
> I have weigh in tomorrow and I'm sure I've either STS or gained, 3rd week now with only a .5 loss,depressing but I know it's my own doing!
> I have decided to get the laser eye surgery and am going in for it on the 22 September!

Good luck! Id love to get it done but eyes freak me out, just the thought of it makes me feel ill. Lol x


----------



## maryp0ppins

bathbabe said:


> maryp0ppins said:
> 
> 
> Well done pink!!
> I have weigh in tomorrow and I'm sure I've either STS or gained, 3rd week now with only a .5 loss,depressing but I know it's my own doing!
> I have decided to get the laser eye surgery and am going in for it on the 22 September!
> 
> Good luck! Id love to get it done but eyes freak me out, just the thought of it makes me feel ill. Lol xClick to expand...

It does for me too Hon but I felt so relaxed when I went to the consultation,I just keep telling myself it literally takes 2 min per eye and I will be done!! Doubt I'll sleep at all the night before tho lol


----------



## becstar4

well done everyone on your losses! im down3lb this week!,which is a surprise after my nandos and chinese:) needed a good loss week to keep me motivated!:) x


----------



## Vickie

maryp0ppins said:


> Well done pink!!
> I have weigh in tomorrow and I'm sure I've either STS or gained, 3rd week now with only a .5 loss,depressing but I know it's my own doing!
> I have decided to get the laser eye surgery and am going in for it on the 22 September!

Good luck with WI! And good luck with the laser eye surgery! :)



becstar4 said:


> well done everyone on your losses! im down3lb this week!,which is a surprise after my nandos and chinese:) needed a good loss week to keep me motivated!:) x

that's great! Well done on your loss :yipee:


----------



## fairywings

Well done on all the losses everyone is doing so great :) :flower:


----------



## braijackava

Sorry haven't been on lately. Very busy! Long story short....dog got hit by a car, baby had surgery, me and kids starting school next week and two kids birthdays and a camping trip coming up. Managed to still lose about 5 lbs the last few weeks. This officially puts me under 200 lbs! Also lost my 10 percent. I am also now almost just overweight instead of obese. Feels good! Hope everyone else is doing fabulous!


----------



## maryp0ppins

braijackava said:


> Sorry haven't been on lately. Very busy! Long story short....dog got hit by a car, baby had surgery, me and kids starting school next week and two kids birthdays and a camping trip coming up. Managed to still lose about 5 lbs the last few weeks. This officially puts me under 200 lbs! Also lost my 10 percent. I am also now almost just overweight instead of obese. Feels good! Hope everyone else is doing fabulous!

Hope everything calms down now. Well done on getting on 200 lbs, you must feel great! :flower:


----------



## pink23

well done all the all the loses, it helps keep you motivated. Im going out for a meal tonight with friends so will try and eat something yummy yet healthy. I have walked alot this week so gained activity points and have my weeklies xx


----------



## fairywings

Enjoy your meal Pink :) :flower:


----------



## SazzleR

Had my first WI this morning. I've lost 4.5lb! :happydance:

I can't believe it really cos have to have 44PPs a day cos of BFing so thought I'd never lose! It's motivated me to be good for another week. 

Really thank to the WW app though cos I'd be totally lost with the new system if that didn't work it all out for me.


----------



## Vickie

braijackava said:


> Sorry haven't been on lately. Very busy! Long story short....dog got hit by a car, baby had surgery, me and kids starting school next week and two kids birthdays and a camping trip coming up. Managed to still lose about 5 lbs the last few weeks. This officially puts me under 200 lbs! Also lost my 10 percent. I am also now almost just overweight instead of obese. Feels good! Hope everyone else is doing fabulous!

:hugs: Wow it sounds like things have been crazy there :(

well done on your loss :hugs:



pink23 said:


> well done all the all the loses, it helps keep you motivated. Im going out for a meal tonight with friends so will try and eat something yummy yet healthy. I have walked alot this week so gained activity points and have my weeklies xx

Good luck with your meal!



SazzleR said:


> Had my first WI this morning. I've lost 4.5lb! :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it really cos have to have 44PPs a day cos of BFing so thought I'd never lose! It's motivated me to be good for another week.
> 
> Really thank to the WW app though cos I'd be totally lost with the new system if that didn't work it all out for me.

well done on your loss! :yipee:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies - 
Had my WI this evening and lost a whopping 2lbs again!!! 
To date: 
Lost 27.5lbs 
1/2lb to 2 stone mark!! hoping to do that and some in the next week!!


----------



## fairywings

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies -
> Had my WI this evening and lost a whopping 2lbs again!!!
> To date:
> Lost 27.5lbs
> 1/2lb to 2 stone mark!! hoping to do that and some in the next week!!

:happydance: well done :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss sk! :yipee:


----------



## bathbabe

Well done everyone!

There is not a chance in hell im going to lose this week.
Iv made and eaten cupcakes, chinese, will be having 2meals out :dohh:


----------



## fairywings

I lost 1/4 lb :haha:

Better than nothing! :D

Hope I get a better loss next week.


----------



## skweek35

Well done FW!! As you say its better than nothing! 

I find its those small loses that motivate me to get back to the grind stone and track again!! That and my OH gives me money each week I loose weight!! I love that!! hehe


----------



## fairywings

Yeah I do feel a bit more motivated now that I have seen my first, albeit ickle, loss for WEEKS! :D


----------



## skweek35

Time to start tacking for me - oops and time to update info on my ipod - dont think I did that last week either


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss fairywings! :yipee: A loss is a loss!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Down 2lbs this week - a little disappointed TBH, expected more for a first weeks loss. Usually on my first week back to WW I lose between 8-10 lbs.

Couldn't go to my local Monday meeting as I was away on a charity run, so went to the Weds meeting in a nearby town instead.
So this week will be a short week too :wacko:


----------



## saydeebug

FuzzyTB said:


> Down 2lbs this week - a little disappointed TBH, expected more for a first weeks loss. Usually on my first week back to WW I lose between 8-10 lbs.

A loss is a loss in my book :thumbup:

The hardest part for me is always the motivation to get back into the swing of things. Once I'm past the first week or two then the motivation to keep going is that I don't want to have to redo the first week haha if that makes sense?!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Sounds like we all have done really well this week! I lost 1 lb, I am 2 lbs away from losing my first stone, really going to try hard and lose 2 lbs this week!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

where is everyone? :lol:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Down 3 lbs this week :happydance: (5 lbs in total)


----------



## bathbabe

I skipped getting weighed tonight...... 
I will weigh myself later myself tho (my scales almost weight the same) 
Iv had a super fat week so i know iv put on x


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Fuzzy! :happydance:

Good luck with your WI at home bathbabe :)


----------



## pink23

i sts this week . I'm happy with that as i had a meal last week and a few hypos so yet xx


----------



## maryp0ppins

at least you didn't have a gain pink!
I have done activity 3 days in a row now (swam 50 lengths sat, went inline skating for 2 hours yesterday, and now I've just come back from spin class)
I am trying reallllly hard to lose 2 lbs this week and get to my first stone.


----------



## RainbowMum

I'd love to try a spin class but am just fainting at the thought of it...

A question to the American/Canadian girls, what's the best brand of popcorn in regards to points?
I just got some 94%Fat Free Stuff from the American Food store but the bag still has 10PP, the stuff I can buy in the shops here has 12 but it's got a bit more popcorn so it's the same really, just a lot cheaper!


----------



## fairywings

Oooooh I love popcorn.:)

I agree, Pink at least you had no gain, and if I remember rightly you had a good loss last week. :)

I too feel tired just thinking about a spin class! I tried to do one once, it was soooooo hard. Everyone is doing great. :)

Got on my College course :happydance: I will only be doing Monday Tuesday Wednesday so I can go back to my Thursday meeting after all, which is cool. :D


----------



## Vickie

I stopped eating popcorn once the PP was introduced so I'm no help here I'm afraid :(

Nice to see you posting RM :)


----------



## laurenfreya

got 5% yesterday and lost 1.5lb!!!! Bit gutted my boobs are disapearing lol!


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks Vickie, I wonder if popcorn just isn't worth it anymore, it's very high in PP now, especially at the cinema.

I'm actually quite disappointed, had a good week, 3 visits to the gym for bodystep, only used half of my weeklies(Friday, so not in the last couple of days), used non of my extra activity points and I sts!
The *witch* has just left so I'm blaming it on that but I really thought I deserved a loss today :(


----------



## Vickie

laurenfreya said:


> got 5% yesterday and lost 1.5lb!!!! Bit gutted my boobs are disapearing lol!

well done on your loss! :yipee: My boobs are almost nonexistent now I'm afraid :roll: One bad thing of weight loss!



RainbowMum said:


> Thanks Vickie, I wonder if popcorn just isn't worth it anymore, it's very high in PP now, especially at the cinema.
> 
> I'm actually quite disappointed, had a good week, 3 visits to the gym for bodystep, only used half of my weeklies(Friday, so not in the last couple of days), used non of my extra activity points and I sts!
> The *witch* has just left so I'm blaming it on that but I really thought I deserved a loss today :(

Have you just started working out? I found that for the first little bit after starting my workouts my weight stayed about the same but than I started to lose 1-2 pounds a week pretty consistently after a month :) remember to take your measurements!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi girls :wave:

I have been off the WW wagon for a few weeks now. Back on since yesterday. Haven't weighed as wed is my weigh in date so I will let you all know tomorrow. Very happy to be back.


----------



## fairywings

carriecinaz said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> I have been off the WW wagon for a few weeks now. Back on since yesterday. Haven't weighed as wed is my weigh in date so I will let you all know tomorrow. Very happy to be back.

:hi:

Welcome back :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Carrie!


----------



## carriecinaz

Thanks ladies. Well done on your losses and keeping up the activities!

I have a hard time with activity points as my hip is all messed up so I'm not supposed to do anything. :growlmad: I do try to walk a lot though.

Looks like I have a new job I will start soon that I think will help with my weight loss. Before Ella I always worked full time and I find myself bored and ready to get back to work. I eat a lot of snacks after I put her down at night out of boredom I think. Once I'm on a regular schedule I'm hoping I will stop the senseless snacking. Until then, I'm at least trying to snack better. Tonight I went for a spinach salad with low fat dressing and some low fat pretzel crisps.


----------



## fairywings

Yeah I know what you mean Carrie. When I go back to college being somewhere full time and not able to nibble out of bordom will help me I think.

Well done on your new job! :happydance:


----------



## laurenfreya

My ww leader gave us a snack of 0pp its sooo yummy if you like marmite and celery!!! I recomened it to any one who likes the two


----------



## RainbowMum

Vickie said:


> Have you just started working out? I found that for the first little bit after starting my workouts my weight stayed about the same but than I started to lose 1-2 pounds a week pretty consistently after a month :) remember to take your measurements!

I have, only just joined the gym 3 weeks ago and it was my first week of three classes. 
It's all good though because I weighed myself again this morning and was down 2.5lbs from yesterday, I'm not 'counting' this yet as my official weigh-in day has been Tuesday but at least it makes me feel a little bit better.
Hopefully next week's weigh in will still show a loss, it's my birthday this weekend and I'm probably going out for a couple of meals...


----------



## becstar4

Hey everyone. I managed to hit 2 targets today! i lost 1.5 lb .5 of which got me to 10% an the other 1lb to the second stone! made up:) xx


----------



## fairywings

:happydance: well done becstar that is great :) xxx


----------



## Vickie

well done becstar :yipee:


----------



## carriecinaz

Thx fairywings!

Laurenfreya, what is marmite? Must be called something diff in the states. :dohh:

Well done on your losses rainbowmum and beckstar! :dance:

I weighed in today up 2.5 pounds but I expected it as I have been very naughty :blush:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, yes its that time of week for me again - WI tonight!! 
I really dont know what to expect this week again as I have not tracked a thing all week!! hehe but have tried to stay on the wagon for the last 3 days at least. So will go to WI and see if I get a welcomed surprise or a slap on my wrist. 

Carrie - marmite is a yeast extract with a beefy flavour. Dont know if you have oxo spread or bovril in US. very similar to them too


----------



## fairywings

Good luck with WI skweek! :D

I have had my first decent loss for weeks!

Down 3lb on last week. :happydance:

I am still above what my lowest has been, but it is going back in the right direction. I am now on 20lb lost. :) So pleased. xxx


----------



## becstar4

fairywings said:


> Good luck with WI skweek! :D
> 
> I have had my first decent loss for weeks!
> 
> Down 3lb on last week. :happydance:
> 
> I am still above what my lowest has been, but it is going back in the right direction. I am now on 20lb lost. :) So pleased. xxx

well done!:thumbup: x


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Carrie good luck getting back on track

good luck with WI sk!

Well done on your loss fairywings :yipee:


----------



## carriecinaz

Nice job fairywings!!! :yipee:


----------



## laurenfreya

skweek35 said:


> carrie - marmite is a yeast extract with a beefy flavour. Dont know if you have oxo spread or bovril in us. Very similar to them too

wss :)


----------



## SazzleR

I'm gutted. Had my WI today & I've only lost half a bloody lb! I've been so good! Weighed, pointed & tracked everything that has passed my lips. So annoyed!

When I did WW to lose weight for our wedding I always had a good loss one week then either STS or just a half the following week. So hopefully I'm just following that pattern again. 

Going to be positive & stick to it again this week & try to get 2lb off for next week so I can get my first silver 7!


----------



## skweek35

great weight loss after last week's 1/2lb!! 
well if I go according to my bathroom scales I have lost about 1lb this last week! not bad I think. 
But about to head off to WI now. So will be back in a bit and will tell of the official WI then. 

Well done to all the weight losses this week!!


----------



## skweek35

hello again ladies. 
Back from WW WI and lost another pound this last week! 
that makes it 28.5lbs lost in total.


----------



## fairywings

Well done again skweek :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done everyone on your losses!
I did really well the first 3 days and really really rubbish the last 3 and have only lost 0.5 this week. 12.5 total, really want to get to my first stone!


----------



## skweek35

maryp0ppins said:


> well done everyone on your losses!
> I did really well the first 3 days and really really rubbish the last 3 and have only lost 0.5 this week. 12.5 total, really want to get to my first stone!

well done on that loss!! 0.5lb is better than putting on!! 

Stick in there - you will get there.


----------



## maryp0ppins

thanks :) so far the weekend has been going well. I went to an engagement party last night and used some weeklies for a piece of cake and some wine.

Quick question for you Vickie, I notice you are in Toronto :) I am a Canadian expat living here in the UK (born and raised in Montreal) yesterday I had half a box of kraft dinner....I pointed this at 10 points, 6 for the pasta and 4 for the cheese, didn't use any butter and only used a tablespoon of skim milk. What do you think? KD is hard to come by here so it is a treat for me, I always seem to miss food that isn't healthy for me lol!


----------



## Vickie

I don't eat KD but I do happen to have a microwavable container of it for my daughter (she gets it as a treat occasionally). It's whole wheat pasta but for the whole container (55 grams dry pasta plus the cheese) it's 6 points :) hope that helps some


----------



## maryp0ppins

thanks so much, i had about 60 grams of pasta and half the packet of cheese so i think 10 points is fine!


----------



## Steph86

Hi, i wonder if anyone can help? I am 25 and have a one year old son. Before finding out i was pregnant i lost 2stone on WW and gave up the diet when i found out i was pregnant (horrific pregnancy so dieting was the last thing on my mind!) 
I am now really confused with the points change? i used to get about 17 points on the old plan but now it seems i am allowed a lot more?! can someone explain the system, i am going to do online only, but cant afford to join till Tues! x
Thanks


----------



## fairywings

Pro Points was trialled since the last few years in europe, and is basically worked out on protein, fat, carbs and fibre. Things have more points, but fruit and most veg are "free" from pro points, which on the last system they wasn't. You get more points, a minimum of 29, based on height and weight. (I am on 34 PP). You also get a weekly allowence of 49, which is for "normal" living. My leader says it is equivilent to a small glass of wine a night (but I don't drink anyway. and can be used for nights out and such) :)

Once you get your head around it is simple, but doing it online will be a good way to get it explained better. :D x


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Dreading tomorrow evening's WI

Went off the rails a little on Thurs & Fri...used up all my weeklies and then some :blush:

Better yesterday and today, but I fear too little, too late :dohh::nope:

Last week I was really struggling to eat all my dailies...and this week I've gone the opposite way.

Ah well....will feel like walking to the gallows....just hope I haven't done too much damage!


----------



## fairywings

I am sure you will be fine Fuzzy. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

well..................I'm very early pregnant with #2. I'll still be trying to eat healthy though so I don't pack on the weight :lol: I've canceled my WW subscription though I'll be still using what I've learned. 

Would you all prefer someone else take over the thread ownership from me since I'm not actively on the plan any longer? I'll be sticking around for sure to keep offering support :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

fairywings said:


> Pro Points was trialled since the last few years in europe, and is basically worked out on protein, fat, carbs and fibre. Things have more points, but fruit and most veg are "free" from pro points, which on the last system they wasn't. You get more points, a minimum of 29, based on height and weight. (I am on 34 PP). You also get a weekly allowence of 49, which is for "normal" living. My leader says it is equivilent to a small glass of wine a night (but I don't drink anyway. and can be used for nights out and such) :)
> 
> Once you get your head around it is simple, but doing it online will be a good way to get it explained better. :D x

:thumbup: Agree with all the above. It was a huge adjustment for me but once I got really into the plan I found it very easy :) Good luck!



FuzzyTB said:


> Dreading tomorrow evening's WI
> 
> Went off the rails a little on Thurs & Fri...used up all my weeklies and then some :blush:
> 
> Better yesterday and today, but I fear too little, too late :dohh::nope:
> 
> Last week I was really struggling to eat all my dailies...and this week I've gone the opposite way.
> 
> Ah well....will feel like walking to the gallows....just hope I haven't done too much damage!

good luck :hugs:


----------



## fairywings

Vickie said:


> well..................I'm very early pregnant with #2. I'll still be trying to eat healthy though so I don't pack on the weight :lol: I've canceled my WW subscription though I'll be still using what I've learned.
> 
> Would you all prefer someone else take over the thread ownership from me since I'm not actively on the plan any longer? I'll be sticking around for sure to keep offering support :hugs:

Wow congrats Vickie :) And I would like you to stay on , but depends what others think :)

Again congratulations. Happy & healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Vickie said:


> well..................I'm very early pregnant with #2. I'll still be trying to eat healthy though so I don't pack on the weight :lol: I've canceled my WW subscription though I'll be still using what I've learned.

Huge congrats,:happydance: and here's to a H&H 9 months! :flower::hugs:



Vickie said:


> Would you all prefer someone else take over the thread ownership from me since I'm not actively on the plan any longer?

Hell no!!! :nope: Your amazing loss is a total inspiration to many, myself included, and your experience in attaining your successful weight-loss with the WW programme is invaluable! :thumbup:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

hi there im kim, im 21. I have just started weightwatchers/healthy eatting.Lost 7stone on cambridge diet, and put 2 stone back on!! so thought id givee it ago, what are the losses?


----------



## FuzzyCaz

FuzzyTB said:


> Went off the rails a little on Thurs & Fri...used up all my weeklies and then some :blush:

Phew! Not a recommended or endorsed plan of action, but I got away with it.

Down another 3 lbs this week (total loss 8lbs) :happydance:

Hope last week's eating indescretions don't catch up & bite me in the bum next week...as has been known to happen in the past!

Hi Kim & welcome :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Kim and good luck!

Well done on your loss Fuzzy :yipee:

And thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## fairywings

FuzzyTB said:


> FuzzyTB said:
> 
> 
> Went off the rails a little on Thurs & Fri...used up all my weeklies and then some :blush:
> 
> Phew! Not a recommended or endorsed plan of action, but I got away with it.
> 
> Down another 3 lbs this week (total loss 8lbs) :happydance:
> 
> Hope last week's eating indescretions don't catch up & bite me in the bum next week...as has been known to happen in the past!
> 
> Hi Kim & welcome :flower:Click to expand...

Told you you would be fine. Well done :) :happydance:


----------



## Angela49uk

can I join in please? I did WW before conceiving my son and lost 3 st. I put some of this back on since pregnancy / having him - so now back on it! 

I started last monday and weighed in today - lost 6lbs. 

You ladies are doing so well, keep up the good work :D xx


----------



## fairywings

:hi: Angela49uk :)

Wow 6lb is a great loss well done :) :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Angela and well done on your loss so far!


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Hi! Can I join? I've done WW b4 & just signed up again. Great job every1! I haven't obviously read all the posts but wanted 2 say congrats Vickie on the weight loss and baby num 2. My DH signed up too & my SIL & brother are signing up saturday & we will all be going 2 the meetings 2gether.


----------



## Angela49uk

Thanks guys really pleased. A good weight loss certainly keeps you motivated and on the right track! :) Can't wait until next monday now to weigh again xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i have lost 3lb since yday, is that right lol


----------



## fairywings

TaylorsMummyx said:


> i have lost 3lb since yday, is that right lol

Sometimes you weigh more at certain times of the day. for some strange reason. You can be heavier after you've eaten so I weigh myself on on empty stomach, in the morning.

Could be right, based on situation. :flower:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

no both nakid weight in the morning after first pee! hehe


----------



## xemmax

3lbs down... only 1.5 to go now!


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 2.8lbs since last week :) But now my allowance has gone down to 29 :(


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi!

Restarting WW tonight, I know it works if I stick to it! x


----------



## fairywings

TaylorsMummyx said:


> no both nakid weight in the morning after first pee! hehe

Ah lol ok. 



xemmax said:


> 3lbs down... only 1.5 to go now!

:happydance: Well done :)



RainbowMum said:


> I lost 2.8lbs since last week :) But now my allowance has gone down to 29 :(

:thumbup: That is great! :) 



Kimboowee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Restarting WW tonight, I know it works if I stick to it! x

I am like that lol. Welcome back to it :)


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss Emma and Rainbowmum!! :happydance: RM What is your total loss? I'll update the front page for you :)

:hi: Welcome back Kimboowee!


----------



## maryp0ppins

well done everyone on your loss, and welcome to the new members.
big CONGRATS Vickie, i'd love for you to stay on, you have lost so much and know loads about the program.


----------



## xemmax

Wow Vickie only just saw - congratulations! Would love for you to stay on if you'd still like to. :hugs:


----------



## Kimboowee

Vickie you've done amazing!
You can be my inspiration, I have a bit more to loose but you've done so well, 105lbs is amazing!


----------



## pink23

hi all, couldnt go to wi this week due to bank holiday and cant go to others as in work. Well i weighed myself this morning scales said 11st 7 so thats 5lb since last week. Im not taking this as my actuall weigh in not til monday but im determined to stay at that. I havent seen that on scales in a long time.
vickie congrats on pregnanacy and thanks for adding me to front page.
Welll done to everyone on weightloss.
I really need to start tracking again. I rougly know what im doing and really cutting down xx


----------



## SazzleR

Congrats on your news Vickie!

I lost 3lb today  So 8lb in 3 weeks & got my first silver 7  Still a long way to go but it's a start!

My leader is running a really good competition for Xmas. We've all been given the outline of a little black dress this morning & every lb we lose between now & Xmas (16 WIs, eek!) we get a sticky jewell to decorate it. The person with the most jewels by Xmas wins. She hasn't decided on a prize yet though!


----------



## fairywings

Well done SazzleR :)

Sounds like a good motivator to me getting that dress all sparkly :)

I STS this week, so am still on 20lb lost. I did eat better, but to be honest never really tracked. So to STS I am quite pleased :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Sazzle! :yipee:


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats Vickie!
Took me ages to work that out haha, I thought your sig bit was from Hannah until I seen your journal yesterday! x


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Nope this is #2. We finally got over having Hannah ;)


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations vickie! Exciting! X

I cant wait to TTC baby #2! :D
Need to get my ass in gear and stick with WW!


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done on this weeks losses and sts's!

I just want Tuesday to hurry up!!


----------



## Vickie

how's everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I had my first weigh in n lost 6.2lbs!!! Sooo happy


----------



## Kimboowee

ttcfirstbb said:


> I had my first weigh in n lost 6.2lbs!!! Sooo happy

Thats a fab loss well done!

Still going strong here. Totally in a different frame of mind this time - I think something has clicked!


----------



## Angela49uk

:( I had a really bad week, had loads of things on and not yet learnt to diet when out and about :s

As a result, I've gained 2lbs, which i completely expected. I WILL have a better week this week! 

Also, well done ttcfirstbb xxx


----------



## Vickie

ttcfirstbb said:


> I had my first weigh in n lost 6.2lbs!!! Sooo happy

Well done on your loss :yipee:



Kimboowee said:


> ttcfirstbb said:
> 
> 
> I had my first weigh in n lost 6.2lbs!!! Sooo happy
> 
> Thats a fab loss well done!
> 
> Still going strong here. Totally in a different frame of mind this time - I think something has clicked!Click to expand...

that's great!! Glad that it's going well this time around :)



Angela49uk said:


> :( I had a really bad week, had loads of things on and not yet learnt to diet when out and about :s
> 
> As a result, I've gained 2lbs, which i completely expected. I WILL have a better week this week!
> 
> Also, well done ttcfirstbb xxx

:hugs: Good luck!


----------



## xemmax

Well done ttcfirstbb - that's an amazing loss!
Good luck Kimboowee - hope your motivation keeps up :)
Angela - sorry you gained, at least you know what happened though... stay positive and you'll have a good loss this week I'm sure.

Weigh in tomorrow for me and I'm not sure which way it will go. I've gone over my weekly allowance but Oliver has been really ill since Thursday and hasn't eaten any solids in 3 days - he's been breastfeeding constantly (I have boobs that I haven't had since he was newborn!) so I think this is why I'm so hungry. I don't usually go over my allowance but I can't stop eating and when I've weighed myself it looks like I've lost weight. I'm hoping to have stayed the same but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI Emma :hugs: Hope Oliver feels better soon


----------



## Angela49uk

Good luck and hope oliver is better soon xxxx


----------



## pink23

i lost 2 1/2 this week so 8 1/2lbs in 4 weeks. im happy with that. will be nice to see the scales say 11st.
well done on the losses and at least your staying motivated angela xx
goodluck for wi's xx


----------



## xemmax

Thanks Vickie & Angela :hugs:

Well done pink! That's a great loss :)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Disaster!!! :nope::cry:

Despite staying within my dailies, and well within my weeklies....it looks like my monthlies caught me!

I *gained* 4 lbs this week:sad2::brat::hissy:

Is this yet another reason to hate Aunt Flo!:growlmad::witch:


----------



## xemmax

FuzzyTB said:


> Disaster!!! :nope::cry:
> 
> Despite staying within my dailies, and well within my weeklies....it looks like my monthlies caught me!
> 
> I *gained* 4 lbs this week:sad2::brat::hissy:
> 
> Is this yet another reason to hate Aunt Flo!:growlmad::witch:

Argh how annoying! At least you're on for a super loss next week :hugs:


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Thanx everyone! You're all doing great!

Kimboowee i think this is the time I will stick to it. What better motivation than getting healthy for our lo's. 

Angela, I think we've all had bad weeks but when u know what went wrong it helps to make it right the following week, ur doing great, way to go on losing 17lbs!

Emma I hope u have a great WI n that Oliver feels better soon.

Great loss pink! Keep doing what ur doing, its working!

Fuzzy that always happens to me when AF is here, I'm sure u'll have a great WI next week!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss pink! :yipee:

Fuzzy if it's all from AF it will come off really quickly at the next WI :hugs:


----------



## xemmax

I lost 2.5lbs! So happy as I definitely wasn't expecting that. I have now lost 10% of my body weight and have reached the goal I have always wanted to reach :wohoo: I've now decided to push my goal weight back so I have 6lbs to lose now.


----------



## becstar4

completely off the wagon!:( can't stop eating! moving house this week, was meant to be last and its stressing me out.also i dont know weather to go to my local meeting tomorrow,or now just wait to join my new meeting by my new house next week!.ive more than likely gained as ive had my weeklies atleast twice over! arghhh!!

well done to everyone staying on track! 

xx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Emma :yipee: and great job reaching your goal! Good luck meeting your next one :D

:hugs: becstar good luck with your move and good luck getting back on track


----------



## RainbowMum

I only lost 0.6lbs this week despite sticking to my ww daily poins and only eating 5 of my weeklies(but earned 4 activity points which i didn't 'eat')
So I'm not happy with such a small loss and am trying a different approach this week by eating some more of my weeklies the couple of days after weigh-in(today) and then sticking to my dailies the 4 days before my next weigh in, maybe I wasn't eating enough to lose this past week.(have had that happen before)


----------



## Kimboowee

-8lbs for me! Woop!

Gonna get a pedometer and start walking more, aim for atleast 2lbs next week. Should be doable seeing as I have quite alot to loose


----------



## SazzleR

I lost 2lb today. So got my 5% award. Still a long way to go but it's a start!

Kimboowee, that's a massive amount to lose in a week. Wow! Well done!

Hope everyone is managing to stick to the plan!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Kimboowee & Sazzle! :yipee:


----------



## Pilotsgirl09

Hi all! I just joined WW and am trying to lose weight so I can get healthy enough for pregnancy. Most of all I want to give birth at a birthing center or even better yet, a home water birth. But my weight is too high for that right now and I need to get my blood pressure down to be considered for the even the birthing center. I weight more now then I ever have and am needing some support to get to my goal! Anyone else out there in the same boat as me? Can't wait to get to know you gals!


----------



## babe2ooo

well done SazzleR...and good luck pilotsgirl......i'm doing ok at the moment, i've lost a stone since starting, i go to the gym alot to its hard work but its pays off


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome pilot and good luck!


----------



## fairywings

I am quitting WW until after my holiday. My heart hasn't been in it, and with just starting college I thought I may as well wait until things are more settled. Will be back in a few weeks. Keep up the good work - I will be rooting for you all. See you soon. :) x


----------



## Jellycat

xemmax said:


> I lost 2.5lbs! So happy as I definitely wasn't expecting that. I have now lost 10% of my body weight and have reached the goal I have always wanted to reach :wohoo: I've now decided to push my goal weight back so I have 6lbs to lose now.

Emma that's excellent Well Done !!



SazzleR said:


> I lost 2lb today. So got my 5% award. Still a long way to go but it's a start!
> 
> Kimboowee, that's a massive amount to lose in a week. Wow! Well done!
> 
> Hope everyone is managing to stick to the plan!

Well done on getting your 5%



fairywings said:


> I am quitting WW until after my holiday. My heart hasn't been in it, and with just starting college I thought I may as well wait until things are more settled. Will be back in a few weeks. Keep up the good work - I will be rooting for you all. See you soon. :) x

good luck :hugs: sometimes it's not a bad thing to have a couple of weeks off but make sure you come back!

I've been AWOL for a few weeks due to lots going on that I won't bore you with but still managed to lose 4lbs in the past two weeks. Total loss now is 29lbs .

Think I've achieved my 10% but need to check, I'm now back to pre preg weight but my clothes are still abit tight round the tummy. Next aim is to get back to post honeymoon weight .

Good luck everyone hope you all have a good week xx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jelly!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
Well done to all the loses!!! 
Fairywings - we will all miss you. 

I'm sorry I havent been around the last 2 weeks but being back at work (school) has really been hectic, with yet another new project that I need to head up) 
So last weeks WI didnt go that well as I put on a lb!! 
Then this weeks WI was much better - I lost 2.5lbs!!! 
Broke that 2 stone barrier - have now lost a total of 30lbs!!! 
Hoping to still loose another 3 stone!! But will see how I feel when I get closer to my ideal body shape.


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Well done every1. I lost another 1.8lbs this week!


----------



## maryp0ppins

how is everyone doing?
I gained 0.5 lbs at my last weigh in, will get it off next week!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone! Sorry I haven't been around, it was a crazy weekend here! I'm going to update the front page now though :)



fairywings said:


> I am quitting WW until after my holiday. My heart hasn't been in it, and with just starting college I thought I may as well wait until things are more settled. Will be back in a few weeks. Keep up the good work - I will be rooting for you all. See you soon. :) x

:hugs: Enjoy your holiday and see you in a few weeks



skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Well done to all the loses!!!
> Fairywings - we will all miss you.
> 
> I'm sorry I havent been around the last 2 weeks but being back at work (school) has really been hectic, with yet another new project that I need to head up)
> So last weeks WI didnt go that well as I put on a lb!!
> Then this weeks WI was much better - I lost 2.5lbs!!!
> Broke that 2 stone barrier - have now lost a total of 30lbs!!!
> Hoping to still loose another 3 stone!! But will see how I feel when I get closer to my ideal body shape.

well done on your loss! :yipee:



ttcfirstbb said:


> Well done every1. I lost another 1.8lbs this week!

:happydance: great job on your loss!



maryp0ppins said:


> how is everyone doing?
> I gained 0.5 lbs at my last weigh in, will get it off next week!

:hugs: Hope this weeks WI goes better!


----------



## bathbabe

Iv been avoiding this thread coz i put weight on! :blush:

But i lost it again and im now back at a 15.5lb loss :D

Yay :happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 0.6lbs, 2nd week in a row of such a measly weight loss while sticking to my points :(

Does anyone know if you can drink too much diet soda(caffeine free mostly)? 
Would it make a difference if I cut back on that?


----------



## Tilliepink

Soda does have a lot of sodium, so it could be that, try drinking more water. I'm addicted to diet soda so I just don't buy it anymore.


----------



## Vickie

RM--I would cut back on the diet sodas and increase your water intake as well :hugs:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Down 4½ lbs this week :happydance: for a total loss of 8½ lbs.

So that's last week's AF bloating/water retention of 4 lbs gone, and an additional ½ lb on top! Phew! :thumbup:


----------



## Kimboowee

2.5lbs for me this week. 10.5 in total in 2 weeks! Yippeee!!!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses Kim & Fuzzy :yipee:


----------



## RainbowMum

Tilliepink said:


> Soda does have a lot of sodium, so it could be that, try drinking more water. I'm addicted to diet soda so I just don't buy it anymore.

I'll give that a try this week. Some weeks I'm really good with the sodas and some weeks that's all I seem to want to drink...have discovered sugar free cream soda and love it.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello fellow WW - I've been AWOL since the middle of August & have put some weight back on - I'm trying really hard to get back on track this week though. Hope the rest of you are doing ok!


----------



## Flowermommy

Hey there.

I gave birth to my fourth little girl just over 4 weeks ago. I had thought I'd not put as much on this time... How wrong I was!

I've done WW before and been successful and rejoined 2 weeks ago. I lost 4lbs in my first week, 2 1/2lbs in my second but for some reason my motivation and willpower seems to have vanished :cry:

I think I've hit the baby blues. I feel really down and teary, and what's the one thing I feel like doing when I'm upset?? Eat!

I've got such a long way to go, I don't want to lose focus right at the start. I just feel completely hideous :cry:

Any tips for getting through this utterly crappy time without putting on a stone and making myself feel even worse? X


----------



## pink23

hi everyone hope your all ok.
i lost 2 1/2 this week, so thats 11lbs in 5weeks. my work trousers are big for me now . next week im on holiday so will porbably gain but thats ok xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Flowermommy said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I gave birth to my fourth little girl just over 4 weeks ago. I had thought I'd not put as much on this time... How wrong I was!
> 
> I've done WW before and been successful and rejoined 2 weeks ago. I lost 4lbs in my first week, 2 1/2lbs in my second but for some reason my motivation and willpower seems to have vanished :cry:
> 
> I think I've hit the baby blues. I feel really down and teary, and what's the one thing I feel like doing when I'm upset?? Eat!
> 
> I've got such a long way to go, I don't want to lose focus right at the start. I just feel completely hideous :cry:
> 
> Any tips for getting through this utterly crappy time without putting on a stone and making myself feel even worse? X

:hugs: If you really feel the need to eat maybe try go for the healthier alternatives, like snack a jacks? Have you been using your weeklies? I use them for chocolate or night out. I used them all last week and still lost weight x


----------



## maryp0ppins

WI day for me tonight
I am crossing my fingers for a loss, last week I had a tiny gain


----------



## SazzleR

Another 2lb off for me this week :happydance: Quite surprised cos I used half of my weeklies for the first time as went out for a meal & couple of drinks for my sis' bday. 

Would love to get my stone award next week so aiming for another 2lb loss this week. But that might be pushing it!


----------



## Vickie

Flowermommy said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I gave birth to my fourth little girl just over 4 weeks ago. I had thought I'd not put as much on this time... How wrong I was!
> 
> I've done WW before and been successful and rejoined 2 weeks ago. I lost 4lbs in my first week, 2 1/2lbs in my second but for some reason my motivation and willpower seems to have vanished :cry:
> 
> I think I've hit the baby blues. I feel really down and teary, and what's the one thing I feel like doing when I'm upset?? Eat!
> 
> I've got such a long way to go, I don't want to lose focus right at the start. I just feel completely hideous :cry:
> 
> Any tips for getting through this utterly crappy time without putting on a stone and making myself feel even worse? X

have you tried replacing the eating with exercising when you're feeling down? Even a walk??



pink23 said:


> hi everyone hope your all ok.
> i lost 2 1/2 this week, so thats 11lbs in 5weeks. my work trousers are big for me now . next week im on holiday so will porbably gain but thats ok xx

well done on your loss! :yipee:
Enjoy your holiday :)



maryp0ppins said:


> WI day for me tonight
> I am crossing my fingers for a loss, last week I had a tiny gain

Good luck with your WI!



SazzleR said:


> Another 2lb off for me this week :happydance: Quite surprised cos I used half of my weeklies for the first time as went out for a meal & couple of drinks for my sis' bday.
> 
> Would love to get my stone award next week so aiming for another 2lb loss this week. But that might be pushing it!

Well done on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## maryp0ppins

well ladies I lost the 0.5 lbs that I had put on last week
hope I can continue to lose now!


----------



## Jellycat

Flowermommy said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I gave birth to my fourth little girl just over 4 weeks ago. I had thought I'd not put as much on this time... How wrong I was!
> 
> I've done WW before and been successful and rejoined 2 weeks ago. I lost 4lbs in my first week, 2 1/2lbs in my second but for some reason my motivation and willpower seems to have vanished :cry:
> 
> I think I've hit the baby blues. I feel really down and teary, and what's the one thing I feel like doing when I'm upset?? Eat!
> 
> I've got such a long way to go, I don't want to lose focus right at the start. I just feel completely hideous :cry:
> 
> Any tips for getting through this utterly crappy time without putting on a stone and making myself feel even worse? X

When I used to want to grab a snack or something naughty I'd make myself wait half an hour from initial thought of wanting it. This meant sometimes I decided not to eat it or found a healthier alternative. Try and have fruit available for hunger attacks between meals.

You must be motivated to be thinking of weightloss so soon after Lo, you shouldnt put yourself under too much pressure to begin with, give yourself time to recover :hugs:

You can do this whether you take the fast or scenic route, you will get there in the end :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

Hi all, can I join? 
some tip's will be really good :)

I'v just start WW online. ATM im currently trying to get my head around the point's, I know it is all trial and error, Iv heard mixed "reviews" tho on some people losing more if they use all there points (including weekly ones), and some sts when they don't use them all.


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I weighed in saturday and lost .6 not much but its better than nothing. I hope every1 is doing great. Sorry I dont always have time to read all the posts. I started work 2 weeks ago n hardly have time to go on bnb anymore :(


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Joined WW 3 weeks ago and have lost 12.5 (hit my 5%) So happy! x


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Sarah&Ady said:


> Joined WW 3 weeks ago and have lost 12.5 (hit my 5%) So happy! x

Wow congratulations!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Sarah&Ady said:


> Joined WW 3 weeks ago and have lost 12.5 (hit my 5%) So happy! x

Congrats!!!

I am weighing in a day early today as tomorrow (normal WI day) I am having laser eye surgery!! Going to have to get a bus to a meeting I don't normally go to as I'd like to be weighed by my leader and not the lady who does the Friday meetings just around the corner from my house.
I hope i lose this week!


----------



## xemmax

Well I gained this week for the first time - I put on 1lb. I don't mind as it was Oli's first birthday so there was a meal, a party buffet and a LOT of cake! It was worth it!


----------



## bathbabe

Ugh, 0.5lb on :dohh:


----------



## maryp0ppins

went to my WI, STS this week again ugh!
It was a day early and at a diff time of the day, I am not sure how much diff this makes? I also am wearing jeans now as it is cooling down before I was wearing nice summery dresses so I expect my clothing weighs a little more too.


----------



## daniellelk

-


----------



## Vickie

so sorry I've not been around :blush:

We found out I'm pregnant with TWINS on Monday and I've had a whirlwind of appointments since then :wacko:

I'm going to go through and update the front page now :)


----------



## daniellelk

Vickie said:


> so sorry I've not been around :blush:
> 
> We found out I'm pregnant with TWINS on Monday and I've had a whirlwind of appointments since then :wacko:
> 
> I'm going to go through and update the front page now :)

congratulations.


----------



## xemmax

Congrats Vickie! You must be so excited (and shocked!)


----------



## bathbabe

Vickie said:


> so sorry I've not been around :blush:
> 
> We found out I'm pregnant with TWINS on Monday and I've had a whirlwind of appointments since then :wacko:
> 
> I'm going to go through and update the front page now :)

Holy cow!

:happydance: exciting!! X


----------



## Kimboowee

Eeeeeeeep Vickie!!!! Congrats!!

I lost 2.5 this week so total of 13, want my stone next week!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

I'm late to update thisweek...down 3½ lbs (total 12 lbs) this week :happydance:


And huge conga-rats Vickie - twins, how exciting! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## becstar4

I faced the music after 3 weeks an gained several lb:(will let you know when im back to what i was before.too ashamed to say how much !.xx


----------



## becstar4

Vickie said:


> so sorry I've not been around :blush:
> 
> We found out I'm pregnant with TWINS on Monday and I've had a whirlwind of appointments since then :wacko:
> 
> I'm going to go through and update the front page now :)

wow congratulations!!


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :) it's pretty overwhelming :rofl:

Unfortunately my workouts have been stopped (a bit of brown discharge when I wipe occasionally, they aren't worried about it but I can't do anything to strenuous :() Anyways I'm so worried about weight gain now (though I know I NEED it for the twins--it's still hard to see the numbers go up so much!)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss fuzzy and kim! :yipee:

:hugs: becstar good luck getting back on track!


----------



## bathbabe

Vickie said:


> thanks everyone :) it's pretty overwhelming :rofl:
> 
> Unfortunately my workouts have been stopped (a bit of brown discharge when I wipe occasionally, they aren't worried about it but I can't do anything to strenuous :() Anyways I'm so worried about weight gain now (though I know I NEED it for the twins--it's still hard to see the numbers go up so much!)

Hope everything is ok. 
Tbh, even if you put weight on you *know* you will be able to lose it again! Just eat healthly, you will lose most of it at the birth anyway! X


----------



## daniellelk

hmm OH isn't helping me right now :( he wants a take away for tea :/ and im soo tempted to have one - I did say we could have one, but on sunday after id been weighed :/


----------



## Vickie

Hope you managed to deter him until Sunday!


----------



## daniellelk

I did :) I ended up having yoghurt-spiced chicken with rice AND OMG! it was lush! Treating my self to a naughty treat now tho and having a ripple.


----------



## daniellelk

7lb loss for me this week :D that as really made me motivated, and now I don't want the take away I promised OH. 1 take away a month wont hurt will it?? :/ just to keep OH happy..


----------



## littlemissy1

Can I join you girls? I went for my first weigh in on Friday but I've been naughty all weekend as I was at a family party. So Monday start properly with no weekly points for me! I'm 14 st 3 lb but I'm 6ft tall so I've got 20lb to lose to be back inside healthy bmi. Short term goal, a stone by Christmas? Do you think this is realistic?


----------



## Vickie

daniellelk said:


> 7lb loss for me this week :D that as really made me motivated, and now I don't want the take away I promised OH. 1 take away a month wont hurt will it?? :/ just to keep OH happy..

well done on your loss!

I was always very much in the don't deprive myself camp--I knew that if I did I would lose all motivation. So once a week I'd have a cheat day and eat basically what I wanted.



littlemissy1 said:


> Can I join you girls? I went for my first weigh in on Friday but I've been naughty all weekend as I was at a family party. So Monday start properly with no weekly points for me! I'm 14 st 3 lb but I'm 6ft tall so I've got 20lb to lose to be back inside healthy bmi. Short term goal, a stone by Christmas? Do you think this is realistic?

I think that is a realistic goal. :) Good luck


----------



## daniellelk

Vickie said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 7lb loss for me this week :D that as really made me motivated, and now I don't want the take away I promised OH. 1 take away a month wont hurt will it?? :/ just to keep OH happy..
> 
> well done on your loss!
> 
> I was always very much in the don't deprive myself camp--I knew that if I did I would lose all motivation. So once a week I'd have a cheat day and eat basically what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> littlemissy1 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you girls? I went for my first weigh in on Friday but I've been naughty all weekend as I was at a family party. So Monday start properly with no weekly points for me! I'm 14 st 3 lb but I'm 6ft tall so I've got 20lb to lose to be back inside healthy bmi. Short term goal, a stone by Christmas? Do you think this is realistic?Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is a realistic goal. :) Good luckClick to expand...

yeah i'v decided we can have a take away twice a month, and only drink once or twice a month, plus i'v still got 20points for 2day and I plan on only having 2 slices of pizza and some wedges with salad (that i'v done) for tea.
Does anyone else use the iphone app for WW? mines playing up atm and what i save on my phone isn't logging on computer. just wondering if anyone else is having same problem?


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Vickie said:


> so sorry I've not been around :blush:
> 
> We found out I'm pregnant with TWINS on Monday and I've had a whirlwind of appointments since then :wacko:
> 
> I'm going to go through and update the front page now :)


WOW COngratulations!!!


----------



## ttcfirstbb

WI on Saturday 9/24/11 and gained 1.2lb ugh! But will hopefully lose that and more this week!


----------



## littlemissy1

First proper day went well - lets hope I can keep it up for the rest of the week! He he


----------



## daniellelk

littlemissy1 said:


> First proper day went well - lets hope I can keep it up for the rest of the week! He he

good luck hun, i'm sure you can :) if I can do it then you anyone can! 
i'v always been a crap eater as in - only 2meals a day usually both take-out's, snacking chocolate in between. Now im cooking 3meals a day and forgot what chocolate tastes like lol think i'l treat myself to some chocolate today infact :)


----------



## hnaturally

I've been considering WW, so I'd thought I'd stop by here and maybe see how you all like it. Just wanted to wish everyone good luck!


----------



## hnaturally

I've done WW before, but that was the old points system. What do you all think about the new one? Can anyone compare both/which did you like better?


----------



## daniellelk

Hmm anyone fancy sharing some recipes? Im looking for new ones to try :)


----------



## Vickie

hnaturally said:


> I've done WW before, but that was the old points system. What do you all think about the new one? Can anyone compare both/which did you like better?

where are you located? I've done both systems but the old system in Canada was completely different to the one in the UK


----------



## daniellelk

argh! TOTM which means chocolate desperatly is wanted :/ already had 2 ripples.


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone doing???


----------



## kell

hnaturally said:


> I've done WW before, but that was the old points system. What do you all think about the new one? Can anyone compare both/which did you like better?

I done it in 09' on the old points plan and lost 3 stone. Back on it with the new pro points and finding it hard to get used to. But I am losing weight so will stick with it.


----------



## kell

Hey ladies, I'm back on weight watchers. Been on it almost 2 weeks and have lost 7lb so far :D This thread is a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

ooh hello, I didnt know there was a weight watchers group on here!! 

I've lost 25.5lb so far but a long way to go. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls! been a bit pre-occupied! how are you all? 

ive lost 25lbs now! finally in the and nearly under 200lbs! :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've still got another 5 stone to go eeeks!


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Weighed in today n lost 3.4lbs! Total of 10.8 in 1 month! Good to see every1s progress.


----------



## kell

I weighed in today too. My weigh in day is usually monday but i felt lighter today so couldn't resist! Lost 3lb :D That's a total of 10 lb so far :happydance:


----------



## kell

ttcfirstbb said:


> Weighed in today n lost 3.4lbs! Total of 10.8 in 1 month! Good to see every1s progress.

Well done! :D x


----------



## daniellelk

Hey, just got back from my first camping trip :) managed to stay good on all Friday evening and Saturday until tea time - couldn't resist to have a burger and a sausage. 
Anyway been abit of a rubbish week, allowed my self abit of choc each day as its TOTM and I usually pig out on chocolate. 
Still lost 2lb tho so thats 9lb off in 2week :D


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses everyone :)

I've updated the first page (let me know if I missed anything)


----------



## daniellelk

i'v probably just ruined mine with a chinesse :( 
Does anyone know pp for egg fried rice and beef with mushrooms?


----------



## HannahGraceee

vickie.. ive missed at lot.. are you pregnant?? x


----------



## kell

Ok so today was my actual weigh in day, and i've lost 1 lb since yesterday. Next time i'll resist jumping on the scales early and wait until weigh in! So that's a total of 4lb this week :D x


----------



## FuzzyCaz

*Up* 3½ lbs this week :cry:

But hopefully its just the :witch: and her water-holding baggage :growlmad:

She added 4lbs last month...so 3½ isn't SO bad :thumbup:


----------



## daniellelk

had a bad day today :( started out fine, then we went out and had chippy for dinner, ice cream from van at my OH's parent's and then a ripple after my tea :( Oh and I had chinesse for tea last night :(
Back on it tomorrow


----------



## bathbabe

0.5lb down. X


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss bathbabe :yipee:


----------



## MoonMelody

I'm 5 weeks PP and have just hopped back on the WW wagon!


----------



## Hope39

I think i will be regulary joining this thread soon, i need to go back to Weightwatchers asap

I lost 3 stone on WW years ago but everytime i have been pregnant i seem to gain 1/2 a stone (miscarried all 3 pregnancies)

I feel like a right fat pumpkin these days and it depresses me

Well i just need to get this 3rd mmc out the way and i'll be joining you properly (typinhg this as i eat a chinese)

I'll be back soon


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Hope39 and good luck joining :)


----------



## daniellelk

after a naughty week i'v got another 2lb off :) so 11lb in totle. Getting back on it properly tomorrow aim to get 3lb off for next weigh in so i'l have lost a stone :D


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Go for it Danielle! I'm also chasing that elusive 1st stone...and if AF has taken her water weight back (all 3½lbs of it! The witch!) plus a bit extra.... I *might* be close to it tomorrow, if not I'm going all out to nail it next week!


----------



## daniellelk

FuzzyCaz said:


> Go for it Danielle! I'm also chasing that elusive 1st stone...and if AF has taken her water weight back (all 3½lbs of it! The witch!) plus a bit extra.... I *might* be close to it tomorrow, if not I'm going all out to nail it next week!

I'v changed me weigh in day to a saturday so i'v got 6day's to lose 3lb...I will do it! then i'm going for a goal of 2lb loss per week until christmas then I will have lost over 2stone in time for Christmas :) 

*edited abit out :/)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Its great to be able to work towards a tangible reward as well as our weight goals isn't it!

I've got more to lose than you, looking at your ticker (I'm just doing 30lb increments on my ticker :blush: makes it feel like less of a mountain for me)

But I've found this fab slouchy/casual jacket that I've totally set my heart on...so that's going to be my halfway reward to myself! And I may even buy it in a size that'll fit me at my goalweight....or is that being cruel to myself haha!


----------



## daniellelk

I said i was going to buy just dance 3 for my first stone loss - but my OH ordered it me so will be here on Tuesday, so now Im just going to treat my self when i reach my 1st 10% loss, did plan on treating my self at every 14lb's. 
Im starting to notice a difference now, my cloth's are starting to feel abit looser then before :) and the nighty my MIL bought me 3christmases ago is baggy again :) (i love the nighty was gutted it was getting abit tight)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

I'm going to reward myself with 10 for every stone...and I can either spend it, or save it for a bigger reward further down the line.

Definitely feeling differences in the way stuff fits, which is a great motivator in itself...and yesterday, for the first time since I started, one of my friends asked me if I'd lost weight...which is so lovely to know that other's are starting to see a difference too! :flower:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Down 4½ this week :thumbup: , for a total loss of 13 lbs :happydance:

That elusive 1st stone is so near and yet so far! Feels like its taking forever to get there, and the journey beyond is still such a very long one. Just wish I could get to that first tiny milestone! :wacko:


----------



## daniellelk

well done one the weight loss hun.


----------



## bathbabe

Another 0.5lb. Better than a gain i guess!


----------



## kell

1lb off this week, hoped for better but I did have a very yummy big mac on sunday so I'm happy with any loss at all lol


----------



## daniellelk

does anyone else find that the weight watchers ready meals are not filling? I'v just had tagliatella bolognaise and was still hungry so ended up with weight watchers chocolate mousse and 2 ww eclaires. :( I'v used hardley any of my point's today got 15 left and i'v pointed everything! Oh and i'm still hungry :(
And I had brekki and dinner :/


----------



## FuzzyCaz

I definitely find the WW ready meals aren't filling meals in their own right. So I always serve them with something else.

eg...the Chilli & Wedges....if I have the points left, I'll serve it with some rice and some mango chutney. If I have less points, then I'll serve it with a mountain of salad, and some balsamic vinegar for salad dressing.
With other WW ready meals, I'llserve them with some potatoes and/or ww baked beans etc....depending on what ppts I have left.

If I have points left over after eating supper, I will then head for toast or cereal...anything to finish up my daily points.
Or if still feeling hungry, and no points left, I hit the fruit bowl in a big style. I find bananas fill me and kiwi fruits satisfy any sweet-tooth craving.

Does your leader tell you to eat all of your dailies?
Mine insists on it...and one week we were discussing the fact that I struggle to eat all my daily points. I showed her my journal for that day, and said that even with supper pointed in I still had 11 points left over...she told me to go and eat a Big Mac (11 ppts) on the way home...after my jaw dropped with shock at what she'd just said, I don't think I've ever laughed so much. Surely that's one suggestion a WW Leader should never make to her clients :rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

I do it online :) don't go to meetings. I usually do have stuff with them, but cba tonight it was a case of quick stick one in other wise i'l be ordering chinesse.
Last week i had a bad week, take away almost every day but kept to my point's and I lost 2lb!


----------



## Dimples81

can someone please give me a bit of input on roughly how many propoints you can have daily and what this equates to? i'm trying to work out if this is something i want to do, but if im going to be hungry all the time i won't be able to stick to it. Are you hungry?


----------



## SazzleR

Hi girls! Not been on this thread for weeks. Just keep forgetting! I've not fallen off the wagon, still at it! Since I last posted I've cut down & now stopped BFing so my points allowance has taken a huge nose dive! But thankfully I'm nowhere near as hungry as I was whilst BFing. The first week on 29 PPs was tough though! Since I last posted I lost 2lb (got my stone award - woop!), then another 2lb, then couldn't get to a meeting the following week & lost 2lb again today (so think my loss is slowing down a bit now). I've lost 1st 4.5lb now :happydance: But still a long way to go! Want to lose another lb next week at least so I can get my 10% award. Hope everyone's doing ok on the plan. xxx


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Dimples81 said:


> can someone please give me a bit of input on roughly how many propoints you can have daily and what this equates to? i'm trying to work out if this is something i want to do, but if im going to be hungry all the time i won't be able to stick to it. Are you hungry?

I think WW are keeping the points calculations for the new system close to their chest this time around. And ppts allocations are tailored for each person, dependant on weight, height, age, sex etc. I only know my ppts each week because the magic scales tell me what I can have.

However, in addition to your dailies, you also have a weekly allowance...so if you do have an indulgent day, all is not lost. I look upon my 'weekly allowance' as an overdraft, for when I run out of daily points. But I very rarely use them.

Do I feel hungry?....hell no, if anything I struggle to eat my daily points most of the time, and end up raiding the cupbard in the evenings, looking for stuff to eat, even though I'm not hungry...which I do confess does feel a bit odd...for a weight-loss diet, like! :rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

Well didnt get my 3lb loss i was aiming for, but didn't gain. Sts for me. Need to get back on track.


----------



## Dimples81

FuzzyCaz said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> can someone please give me a bit of input on roughly how many propoints you can have daily and what this equates to? i'm trying to work out if this is something i want to do, but if im going to be hungry all the time i won't be able to stick to it. Are you hungry?
> 
> I think WW are keeping the points calculations for the new system close to their chest this time around. And ppts allocations are tailored for each person, dependant on weight, height, age, sex etc. I only know my ppts each week because the magic scales tell me what I can have.
> 
> However, in addition to your dailies, you also have a weekly allowance...so if you do have an indulgent day, all is not lost. I look upon my 'weekly allowance' as an overdraft, for when I run out of daily points. But I very rarely use them.
> 
> Do I feel hungry?....hell no, if anything I struggle to eat my daily points most of the time, and end up raiding the cupbard in the evenings, looking for stuff to eat, even though I'm not hungry...which I do confess does feel a bit odd...for a weight-loss diet, like! :rofl:Click to expand...

thank you for that, im unemployed at the moment so can't afford anything like that at the moment. I will definately consider it when i am earning though.


----------



## Vickie

sorry everyone :blush: I've updated the first page

Sazzle I'm not sure what the conversion to pounds is? So I'm not sure your weight on the front page is correct.

Well done on all the losses :)


----------



## bathbabe

1 stone is 14lbs Vickie x


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Down 3½ pounds this week, for a total loss of 16½ lbs. :happydance: 

Also hit my 5% target and lost my first stone :dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## daniellelk

OMG!! Vowed not to have a takeaway this week, got fish out the freezer this morning gone to cook it for tea and it's still frozen! We only have soup in (that isn't frozen)and I had that for dinner (shopping doesn't get delivered until the morning! Knew i should have booked it for today!), so we've ended up having chinesse :'( will have to go for a long walk tomorrow.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

It happens to all of us Danielle :hugs: ....we had an unplanned takeaway early last week for similar reasons :wacko: However, it is still early in the week for you...so fingers crossed you'll get away with tonight's chinese, if you track like an :angel: for the rest of the week :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

yeah, i'v planned all my meals for this week and made sure i ordered everything i need from shopping! So will be back on track tomorrow :)


----------



## bathbabe

1.5lbs down this week! :happydance:


----------



## DarlingGirl

Hello all! Please could I sign up for this group?

It's great to see so much success with WW on this thread. 

I joined WW last weekend and am quite enjoying the structure of it and feeling as though I may finally get somewhere with losing some weight! 
Would ideally love to lose 2 and a half stone by summer 2012 if at all possible. 
First weigh-in in a couple of days!


----------



## bathbabe

Welcome x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome DG and good luck! :)


----------



## DarlingGirl

Thanks!
Only a few days in but sticking to my points and really quite enjoying it so far.
Going to swap the Friday night takeaway for a Subway salad bowl - need to work out how many points this will be.
First weigh-in at the weekend, so will hopefully have lost a bit!


----------



## daniellelk

I feel I am doing really well this week, not gone over my point's once, and I can feel my cloth's getting loser...infact i'v managed to fit comfortable in a size 18 top :) they are usually tight on me!


----------



## mindgames77

Hey Ladies.


I joined Weight Watchers yesterday. My first meeting is today. This is my 4th time being in Weight Watchers. 

The very first time, I was 17 and I lost almost 20lbs before I "quit".

My second time was last year. I joined, and found it to be overwhelming in price, and so I had to quit.

My third time, I joined, and I went for 4 weeks. I lost one week, gained the next. I ended up weighing more when I quit then I did when I started. 

BUT...

I knew damn well it was my own fault, as I was not committed to following the rules and counting points. Let alone writing them down and actually TRYING.


Since then, I have gained only more weight. I hit 199. My wall. I will not, I REFUSE to ever weigh 200lbs+.


So here I am. First meeting is tonight.

I WILL need support, I will need inspiration, and I will probably need a good kick in the ass. 


Thanks!


----------



## daniellelk

Hey, welldone for joining again :) If you have facebook, there is some great groups on there so you have more then just here :) if you like I can inbox you some links


----------



## rihanna

Hi i am new to WW. i have had 3 weigh ins and lost 11lbs so far. 2 stone to go. Can any1 give me some recipies that i can cook for me OH and LO to all enjoy? thank you


----------



## Squidge

If you sign upto the weight watchers boards on the actual site you'll find lots of recipes on there. People are always posting them :)


----------



## mindgames77

Note to self:

Chosing Subway as a quick efficient meal, isn't SUCH a bad idea. 10points for my sandwich. 

Bad choice? Getting two cookies as part of a Subway meal. 12 points. 

The cookies were more then my very filling sandwich.


----------



## daniellelk

Weigh in tomorrow! Been good all week, but out tonight plan is to stick to malibu and diet coke.


----------



## lorna84

:wave:

I was wondering if I could join?

I've been on WW since 27 August I have lost 16 Ibs so far :D


----------



## Vickie

how was your weigh in danielle?

:hi: Welcome to all the newbies.

Mindgames subway isn't bad at all! As long as you just stick to the sandwich :lol:


----------



## daniellelk

3lb down today :D reached the small goal I set myself :) PLUS 5% loss and 14lb down in total :D 

-This week's goal is to walk for at least 30min's each day.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! And well done meeting your first goal :)


----------



## daniellelk

never thought I would get this far with the weightloss. 
I went out last night, and even managed to track everything I drank, bar 2drinks...someone bought me a my friend a wkd each, and I had them both does anyone know how many point's these are?


----------



## Squidge

Either 5 or 6pp each, can't remember.


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 3lb!


----------



## bathbabe

Could you update the first page Vickie? Iv lost 17.5lbs x


----------



## daniellelk

heey how are we all?

Just wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between paying for esource and paying for the monthly pass, I don't plan on going to meetings so if I still get the tracker and told what points I daily and when my points drop as I loose weight Im thinking about moving over to just esource?


----------



## Squidge

All that's different for MP and escource is you don't go and get weighed, you get weighed at home. Having esource means you can choose your own weigh in day and time. You still get the full tracker etc too


----------



## sailing_girl

Hi ladies....can I join you? I have just rejoined WW after having my baby 8 weeks ago. 

I first joined WW before my wedding and lost 50 lbs and became a lifetime member. Over the next few years, I gained about 10 lbs over my goal weight and although I tried half heartedly to lose, it never came off. When I got pregnant, I was about 10 lbs over weight.

Well, I gained approximately 40 lbs with my pregnancy and have lost about half of it. I am breastfeeding but the weight didn't come off like I'd hoped. Anyway, I rejoined WW last week and had to reacquaint myself with the program - I'm liking this new points plus thingy and how fruits are free! I have my first weigh in tonight and I'm hoping that I'm down. 

I do have a question though - anyone else out there nursing while on WW? I get an extra 14 points cause of it but I'm having a hard enough time eating my original 32! My milk supply seems to be fine and my LO is thriving. Is it ok that I don't use those extra points? Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## mindgames77

What alcoholic beverage (be it straight vodka or some sort of cooler) has the least points?


----------



## daniellelk

mindgames77 said:


> What alcoholic beverage (be it straight vodka or some sort of cooler) has the least points?

hmm vodka as 2point's per 25ml...and malibu (25ml) as 2points and 50ml 3point's

I have either with diet coke :)


----------



## Dimples81

im off to join tomorrow, u guys have encouraged me to do it...


----------



## daniellelk

Weighin tomorrow...i expect a gain this week, should be totm but shes not arrived! But the eating habbits did :(


----------



## lorna84

I lost 1Ib this week 1 to go until my 10% :D


----------



## mindgames77

Ugh!..... My first weigh in was on Wednesday, I lost 4.8lbs which was awesome for one week! And totally unexpected. But I guaruntee I gained that all back after yesterday and today! Time for a major "detox" of healthy, low-point food so that hopefully I only gain a lb instead of 5!


----------



## daniellelk

Iv sts this week! Found that i loose better if i set myself a weightloss goal and dont use my weeklies.


----------



## Dimples81

i've done it. I'm officially one of you!

Alot heavier than i thought i was though. Have acquired an extra 10lbs since August.


----------



## daniellelk

im having a naughty take away tonight i'v been craving it all week, then from tomorrow I'm back in it! 

Aim for 2lb loss this week


----------



## maryp0ppins

hi girls, I have been MIA for weeks now!
I have gone up and down but as of right now I weigh 9st 1.5, my goal weight is 8st10, I am soooo close and really need to give myself a kick!
Just had an Asda good for you tin of soup, thai chicken one, I think its so yummy, 4 points for the whole tin. They are on offer atm 5 for £2


----------



## sailing_girl

I lost 3lbs this week :) Unfortunately since my weigh in, I haven't been eating well :( All these darn Halloween parties....I made the most delicious apple caramel dip...too bad caramel isn't free :p


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses everyone :) I've updated the first page

Does someone want to take over this thread from me? I find I just don't have the time to update for you all as quickly as I should :(


----------



## daniellelk

How would we update first post?

I could give it ago im on pretty much everyday,..im sad and have no life lol


----------



## Vickie

I would change the post owner to you so you would be able to make edits :lol:


----------



## daniellelk

I didnt know i could do that lol


----------



## Vickie

you can't but I can change the post owner :rofl: I'll go ahead and give it to you now :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

I ment u not i....on my phone so puts what it wants sometimes


----------



## daniellelk

Is first post all up 2 date?


----------



## Dimples81

can i pick the brains of you ladies doing UK propoints?

im making a roast chicken dinner and will be having a medium sized parsnip (weighed 84g before skinning and chopping) roast chicken no skin, cauliflower, sprouts, an Aunt bessies yorkshire pud and 2 tsps of gravy granules made up into gravy. Before adding the chicken (coz have to carve then weigh it) im coming up as 6 propoints which means for the whole meal i will be having around 12 pps? which means im still going to have loads left over at the end of the day. Am i doing this right? yesterday i had a deficit of 8pps and i couldn't eat anything else really.

im really worried that i'm doing it wrong and having more than i think and will not lose.


----------



## Vickie

I updated the losses this morning before I changed you to the owner :)

And I don't know how you can post on your phone :rofl: I attempted at one point and quickly gave up, it was to much work for me ;)


----------



## daniellelk

Dimples81 said:


> can i pick the brains of you ladies doing UK propoints?
> 
> im making a roast chicken dinner and will be having a medium sized parsnip (weighed 84g before skinning and chopping) roast chicken no skin, cauliflower, sprouts, an Aunt bessies yorkshire pud and 2 tsps of gravy granules made up into gravy. Before adding the chicken (coz have to carve then weigh it) im coming up as 6 propoints which means for the whole meal i will be having around 12 pps? which means im still going to have loads left over at the end of the day. Am i doing this right? yesterday i had a deficit of 8pps and i couldn't eat anything else really.
> 
> im really worried that i'm doing it wrong and having more than i think and will not lose.

 Sounds about right hun, i have roast dinners every other day and never go over 10pp.


----------



## Dimples81

thank you x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi - please can I join? I started WW on Tues last week so have my first weigh in this coming Tues.


----------



## bathbabe

Of course, welcome :) x


----------



## Chiclets

I haven't had a chance to read this thread much but saw it today and would love to join for some WW support! :) I started WW this past week on Wednesday and am hoping to lose 40ish pounds on it. Not doing the meetings though. Just online so I figured an online support group would be nice. :) 

To those who've been on WW awhile now- How long do you think it'll take to lose 40ish pounds? I know it can vary but what do you think the average might be?


----------



## mindgames77

I am so expected a gain this week. So much Halloween candy and then my inlaws made me a delicious dinner and pie for my birthday (I'm not telling anyone I'm on Weight Watchers)

Plus it was one of my bestfriends birthday's so we went out for dinner, and then it was a Halloween party and I drank one too many. 

Oh well. Next week is back on track!


----------



## Chiclets

> (I'm not telling anyone I'm on Weight Watchers)

Same here. :) Only those who live in my house knows I'm doing WW. 

Tomorrow will be better for you! :) It's a brand new slate!


----------



## Vickie

I didn't tell anyone I was on WW until I'd lost 40 pounds or so.

I lost the first 40 in 5 or 6 months I think? I had 105 to lose total though and the weight came off very quickly the first few months


----------



## ames_x

I joined ww last Monday, pp was totally new to me but omg I love it! Lost 5.5lbs on Monday :happydance: tomorrow I'm going to frankie and bennys for lunch with a friend, I noticed they have a lighter options menu now... Oes anyone know the pp for them meals? X


----------



## mindgames77

I need a swift kick in the butt. 


One day of splurging, sure. But I am on my 5th...I've basically waisted this entire week, and I KNOW that I have gained some of the 5 lbs back. 



My weigh in is tonight. I'm hoping that it motivates me to start from fresh! I need to get all Halloween candy out of my sight!!!


----------



## daniellelk

good luck for WI, look at tomorrow as a fresh day!

I'v been really bad today! mcd's for dinner and chinesse for tea!! :( Think a long walk is needed tomorrow.


----------



## mindgames77

I gained 2.2lbs.


Not the best, but not the worst. I'm back in the game though. 


I want to see my 5lb weight loss asap, so I can move to the 5% and the 10%!


----------



## laurabeth

i did weight wathcers last year and then gave it up, when i stopped i put all my weight back on and more!!! SOOOO, last night i nit the bullet and re-joined. I weighed 10st10lb (150lb) last night! Lets just hope i can stick to it this time round as id quite like to get back to 120lbs. I know it doesnt seem that much, but im only 5ft1in and because im quite short my BMI is classed as overweight. i just want to get back into my healthy BMI :) xxx


----------



## daniellelk

Heey how are we all, don't worry about your gain mindgames you will soon get it back off! 

We've had a week of teething so not been around much, had a bad week of eating but lost 2lb :)


----------



## Dimples81

week one completed -3lbs off.


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi Everyone. 
I hope you dont mind me joining you all.
After years of dealing with being overweight and lots of diets, depression & pretending i can go on like this, I have decided to get my butt to weight watchers. I am joining on weds. 
I have ALOT of weight to lose but I really want to be healthy and FIT, oh and be able to walk into a shop and chose what I want to wear, rather than the sizes deciding what can fit :(
Any tips for a new starter?
how do you all stay motivated?


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I've done weight watchers before, but never seriously. I didn't go to the meetings or the online stuff. My mom had the stuff, so I used it for a bit. Well anyways, I've decided that I'm going to actually do it this time. Unfortunately I am not able to sign up until the 16th, but my mom and sister are doing it proper this time as well. So I'm just going to borrow some of my moms stuff until I can get there. But I'm serious about it this time as I've got so much more on the line this time. I'm at the heaviest I've ever been in my life (235) and we are ttc our second. I had a lot of issues with my blood pressure in the last month with my DD and I don't want a repeat if I can avoid it. I think it's awesome that this thread is here because I need ALL the support I can get! lol My Dh is one of those skinny and can eat anything types. And he doesn't really think too much about what he eats, so it can make things a bit more difficult for me. 
But last night, we went out with friends for dinner, and instead of ordering the normal crap I would get, I ordered a salad with grilled chicken. WAYY better then the other stuff, and honestly tasted so much better too.
But I know I'm going to need some motivation as the months go on and christmas gets closer! 
Sorry for such a long post!


----------



## Dimples81

welcome new ladies, i am on week two and loving the plan x


----------



## daniellelk

TTCinBC said:


> Well, I've done weight watchers before, but never seriously. I didn't go to the meetings or the online stuff. My mom had the stuff, so I used it for a bit. Well anyways, I've decided that I'm going to actually do it this time. Unfortunately I am not able to sign up until the 16th, but my mom and sister are doing it proper this time as well. So I'm just going to borrow some of my moms stuff until I can get there. But I'm serious about it this time as I've got so much more on the line this time. I'm at the heaviest I've ever been in my life (235) and we are ttc our second. I had a lot of issues with my blood pressure in the last month with my DD and I don't want a repeat if I can avoid it. I think it's awesome that this thread is here because I need ALL the support I can get! lol My Dh is one of those skinny and can eat anything types. And he doesn't really think too much about what he eats, so it can make things a bit more difficult for me.
> But last night, we went out with friends for dinner, and instead of ordering the normal crap I would get, I ordered a salad with grilled chicken. WAYY better then the other stuff, and honestly tasted so much better too.
> But I know I'm going to need some motivation as the months go on and christmas gets closer!
> Sorry for such a long post!

my OH is exactly the same, can eat anything and everything and not gain :( 
Im into my 7th week (maybe 8th) I'v allowed myself a take away at least once a week and abit of choc every day, just so the temptation doesnt get too much, and i'm doing pretty well with that. My down fall is alchol at the weekend lol


----------



## Chiclets

I forgot to update last week. I'm down -1.6 lbs. Wanted it to be better because I can usually lose atleast 4 lbs on week one but it's ok. Something is better than a gain!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks! Well went out today and bought everything I need to get myself started. Just some healthier easy options for snacking. Like those pre-cut veggies with dip, and a bunch of fruit for some fruit smoothies. Which I made one this morning, just put a mixture of 5 different fruits and some water and mixed it up and OMG was it good! lol My daughter loved it!


----------



## mindgames77

I think I chose the worst time to join Weight Watchers! Probably should have waited until AFTER my birthday!

I joined and lost 5lbs in the first week, but then it was my friends birthday (dinner, drinks, cake) then it was halloween (drinks, drinks, candy, more candy...my bad) 

Then it was my birthday "party"...(drinks, drinks, drinks, and cupcakes!)
and then my actual birthday! My boyfriend got me breakfast (mcdonalds :( ) and then dinner, drinks drinks drinks. 


Ah....well now its all over so back on track for me!


----------



## bathbabe

Down 0.5lbs, not bad since i havnt followed plan for 3weeks! X


----------



## TTCinBC

So I read somewhere on this site, someone had just taken 5 different fruits and blended them into a smoothie and drank that for her fruits for the day. I gave it a go yesterday(with just adding water to mix) and I did it again today and it's freaking awesome! I end up with a very large glass and it's sooo filling. Thinking it should be worked into my every day breakfast or snack plan.


----------



## daniellelk

What fruits do u use? When iv tried this its not tasted nice. 
Will update first page tomorrow for any that need updating just so im sure in right any that arnt uptodate whats your total weightloss?


----------



## TTCinBC

I used 1 banana, 1 cup watermelon, 1/2 cup pineapple, 1 whole kiwi, and about 1 cup of strawberries. dumped maybe just under a cup of water in it and used my hand blender and it turned out wonderful! 

I've just pre cut alot of the fruit so all I have to do is just throw it in an away we go!


----------



## daniellelk

Thanks will pinch your recipe and try that next week :)


----------



## TTCinBC

No problem! It's really good, hope you like it too!


----------



## DarlingGirl

Thanks Danielle for taking on the thread. Please could you add me to the first page? Lost 7.5 lbs so far.

Managing to stick to it so far thanks to Subway salads and WW desserts. Would really recommend the Belgian eclairs - can't believe they are only 2 points each!

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## daniellelk

DarlingGirl said:


> Thanks Danielle for taking on the thread. Please could you add me to the first page? Lost 7.5 lbs so far.
> 
> Managing to stick to it so far thanks to Subway salads and WW desserts. Would really recommend the Belgian eclairs - can't believe they are only 2 points each!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!

added you :) They are lovely arnt they! theres a chocolate mousse aswell that's really nice


----------



## laurabeth

so first week weigh in over with - lost 2lbs :) ver please as i have only managed to go swimming once and go to the gym once this week! hopefully next week i can lose another 2 maybe 3 :) xx


----------



## daniellelk

wel done laura. 

Hope you don't mind, but i'v changed the first post abit...felt abit cheeky having Vickys wording lol. Also, i'v gone through the page's from me taking over and highlighed any that have been active in red :)


----------



## Dimples81

im really not sure im doing this right. I just seem to be able to eat so much for my daily points allowance im sure i must be missing bit where i can only have half the portions im having. Just feels so wrong being able to have so much to eat!

Today i have had 2 pieces of toast and cottage cheese for brekkie with a satsuma - 3pps

Mash cheese and brocoli snack pot, banana, apple, satsuma - 1pp

Pub tea at wetherspoons - Bean chilli and garlic bread -22pp

Seems a bit wrong to me! lol


----------



## laurabeth

Dimples81 said:


> im really not sure im doing this right. I just seem to be able to eat so much for my daily points allowance im sure i must be missing bit where i can only have half the portions im having. Just feels so wrong being able to have so much to eat!
> 
> Today i have had 2 pieces of toast and cottage cheese for brekkie with a satsuma - 3pps
> 
> Mash cheese and brocoli snack pot, banana, apple, satsuma - 1pp
> 
> Pub tea at wetherspoons - Bean chilli and garlic bread -22pp
> 
> Seems a bit wrong to me! lol

i know where your coming from, some days you can eat loads but others not so much! its all about choosing the right combinations :) ive done ww before but am back on it now as i regained all the weight! xx


----------



## daniellelk

i'v had a bad day today...it started after dinner time! 
twix, milkybar, mum did chips (in fryer) and stew for tea, i didn't have non but H did and I pinched some of his chips, then came home and had a full portion of egg fried rice tomyself and beef with mushrooms from the chinesse :(


----------



## laurabeth

daniellelk said:


> i'v had a bad day today...it started after dinner time!
> twix, milkybar, mum did chips (in fryer) and stew for tea, i didn't have non but H did and I pinched some of his chips, then came home and had a full portion of egg fried rice tomyself and beef with mushrooms from the chinesse :(

chin up, we all have bad days! just think, tomorrow will be a better day :) xxx


----------



## daniellelk

i'm going shopping to meadowhall to morrow we usually have mcds when we go there, asked my friend if we can go after dinner so i can fill up at home :D


----------



## laurabeth

daniellelk said:


> i'm going shopping to meadowhall to morrow we usually have mcds when we go there, asked my friend if we can go after dinner so i can fill up at home :D

that sounds like a very sensible idea :) xxx


----------



## mindgames77

Weigh in for me tonight! A tad bit nervous. I hope I didn`t gain again. We`ll see!


----------



## mamadonna

hi all i have decided to go on ww tomorrow,just gonna do it myself at home,would like to loose a few lb b4 my op at the end of the month


----------



## bathbabe

Well iv commented and told you my loss. Im not red. And i havnt been updated.


----------



## mindgames77

Down 3.2lbs this week, for a total weight loss of 5.8 lbs! Pretty shocked that I went down at all, let alone 3.2lbs!


----------



## daniellelk

Sorry bathbabe thought i had updated every one. Whats your total loss? Will update when get on laptop x 

Im probs looking at a gain this week, got today and tomorrow to save myself from one.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Weigh in for me tonight, haven't been in 2 weeks as. Was on holiday last week in Belgium, too much chocolate and beer.....not very hopeful I have STS or lost anything :( I am SO close to my goal, I need a big kick up the backside.


----------



## mindgames77

What exactly does it mean when your name is "red" on the first page?

I'm sure it explains it fully somewhere, but I'm not about to go searchin'!


----------



## daniellelk

Its just people who have been active in the thread who iv updated :)


----------



## mindgames77

Ok! 

My name is red but its not updated...or there was a mistake maybe! 

I've lost 5.8lbs now! :)


Thankyou!!


----------



## daniellelk

bathbabe said:


> Well iv commented and told you my loss. Im not red. And i havnt been updated.

the weight loss is same as your ticker, is that right?


----------



## bathbabe

No 18lbs.


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: been AWOL now for a couple of months since going back to work and personal ups and downs.

But I'm back and so far having a really good week hoping to lose 4lb but would be pleased with 3lbs.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Well after 2 weeks of not being to my meeting I'm up 0.5 lbs,not too bad! Total loss is 14lbs all together now,6 lbs to go until goal!!


----------



## daniellelk

My weigh in tomorrow i'v been so bad had a take away every day since Sat :( expect to gain but it's my own fault, back as of tomorrow


----------



## Dimples81

went to my saturday meeting, have lost 6lbs this week! im in shock!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Dimples81 said:


> went to my saturday meeting, have lost 6lbs this week! im in shock!

WOW WELL DONE!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## daniellelk

Dimples81 said:


> went to my saturday meeting, have lost 6lbs this week! im in shock!

wow well done!

I gained 1.5lb this week, completly my own fault! back on track now tho


----------



## bathbabe

Dimples81 said:


> went to my saturday meeting, have lost 6lbs this week! im in shock!

Well done! TELL ME HOW! I need a boost. Lol x


----------



## Dimples81

i haven't done anything that i didn't do the first week, even had two pub meals this week (pointed). I suspect after such a big loss i will have a sticky week or gain next week but will follow the plan and see what happens i guess!

Does anyone know how many propoints a tiger roll is? just had two with butter and soup as i am poorly at the moment with an ear infection and it was the only thing i have fancied eating all day.

Edited to add: i just found them on the WW website they are a whopping 7PP EACH! Wont go looking for those again!


----------



## Jellycat

Hope you feel better soon dimples. Rolls are always alot higher than sliced bread so I try to avoid them now adays too :hugs:


----------



## xemmax

Hi ladies!

I've been missing for quite a while now, but I'm still paying for the meetings so I've decided to go back tomorrow. I just weighed myself and it looks like I've put a couple of pounds back on but I don't mind.

I am down to my initial target weight but I'd like to lose another half a stone so fingers crossed I can be motivated enough to stick to it!


----------



## bathbabe

Eekkk weigh in tonight. Iv eaten like a pig this week :(


----------



## daniellelk

evening ladies.Hope all are well. 

Have any of you tried the tuna melts that are in the weight watchers recipes? 
I'v just made some for out supper. They are yummy.


----------



## daniellelk

evening ladies.Hope all are well. 

Have any of you tried the tuna melts that are in the weight watchers recipes? 
I'v just made some for out supper. They are yummy.


----------



## bathbabe

I STS x


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Missed my weigh-ins for the last 2 weeks due to craft fairs, but went to tonight's meeting and I've sts, so I'm happy enough with that...as I've not been tracking too carefully for the fortnight:blush:

Need to get my head back on track for a loss next week :thumbup:


----------



## maryp0ppins

daniellelk said:


> evening ladies.Hope all are well.
> 
> Have any of you tried the tuna melts that are in the weight watchers recipes?
> I'v just made some for out supper. They are yummy.


The one with the bagel?? I've been eating these for ages lol, so glad ww has put them in the recipes as they are lovely and everyone should enjoy them!


----------



## daniellelk

maryp0ppins said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies.Hope all are well.
> 
> Have any of you tried the tuna melts that are in the weight watchers recipes?
> I'v just made some for out supper. They are yummy.
> 
> 
> The one with the bagel?? I've been eating these for ages lol, so glad ww has put them in the recipes as they are lovely and everyone should enjoy them!Click to expand...

hmm I did thm on wholemeal bread with cottage cheese and worchester sauce. Its in one of the recipe books, forget which one tho.
Done so well until today! OH's been of work, and my dieting goes to pot then, we had KFC for dinner :( Plan was to be good alweek, but I guess one meal wont hurt. Got tomorrow and Friday to make up for it :)


----------



## Koromaru

Hi ladies! I'd like to join the WW Support group. I gave birth 8 months ago and gained 50 pounds from pregnancy. I've tried to lose weight on my own but only lost 3 pounds in 8 months. I just signed up for WW Online, as I am not really a fan of meetings and such. :blush: 

I really hope I'll be able to meet some close friends here :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

Hi welcome :) Im following the plan online and dont go to any meetings.


----------



## bathbabe

I go to meetings to be weighed but i dont stay for the actual meeting, i need the pressure of someone else weighing me. But if you pay for a monthly pass you get everything online aswell and its costs less. X


----------



## Koromaru

Thanks girls! The other thing is that we don't own a car, we use public transportation here. That I don't have to travel alot just to get weighted. :thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I've officially signed up and ready to go! I went to my first meeting/weigh in tonight. Oi, have I gained more then I thought I did! Good thing I've started this! I'm super excited about it. Will be doing the meetings and the online Etools. I'm so excited to try their recipe builder. Will be a good tool for helping take what i normally make and turning into something healthier!


----------



## DarlingGirl

Tuna melts sound lovely. Do you know which book they're in Danielle? 

Are any of the WW books worth getting?

Not been weighed for a couple of weeks so a bit nervous as to what the scales will say on Saturday. Making a big pot of the zero points spicy tomato and butternut squash soup to try and rescue the situation!


----------



## lorna84

After gaining a pound a few weeks back I've worked my boot off & today I reached my 10% I've lost a total of 19Ibs with weight watchers so far :D


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi all!

I'm now down 5% and 15lbs! Hoping to get to 21lbs for Xmas and my 10% for Valentines Day but well see! X


----------



## Dimples81

feel rubbish this evening and dont want to go to my meeting tomorrow.Was doing so well at staying on track until sunday, now after a week of antibiotics, upset tummy and picking at things in large amounts that i should only be having in small amounts i feel completely demoralised and like ive wrecked my hard work of the previous two weeks. :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Dimples81 said:


> feel rubbish this evening and dont want to go to my meeting tomorrow.Was doing so well at staying on track until sunday, now after a week of antibiotics, upset tummy and picking at things in large amounts that i should only be having in small amounts i feel completely demoralised and like ive wrecked my hard work of the previous two weeks. :(

Don't get too down on yourself! There is always next week! :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

it wasn't too bad , lost 2lbs but i think that was more to do with the upset tummy than the plan this week. 11lbs in total now and back on track!


----------



## bathbabe

2lbs! Well done. Hope your feeling better x


----------



## daniellelk

Il be on tomorrow to update first page. My son as been ill and he'a constantly clung to me so not been able to get on here properly, hes on the mend now so OH is taking him out tomorrow. 
Iv managed to loose last weeks gain of 1lb 5 :) Back on track for my December goal (be 17st or less by my first december weigh in)

ETA: managed to update today :)


----------



## daniellelk

DarlingGirl said:


> Tuna melts sound lovely. Do you know which book they're in Danielle?
> 
> Are any of the WW books worth getting?
> 
> Not been weighed for a couple of weeks so a bit nervous as to what the scales will say on Saturday. Making a big pot of the zero points spicy tomato and butternut squash soup to try and rescue the situation!

Its in weight watchers book of recipes. 

I only have that cook book by weight watchers its really hand as it already has the pp per serving in :)


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me dropping by. I have just joined WW online and the site is driving me mad!! - not helped by very slow internet where we live.

Last night I spent ages looking through their recipes and adding them to my faves by clicking on the stars but today I can't even figure out where to look to find them?! :shrug:

I assumed 'favourites' and then click on 'recipes' but nothing happens? 

Oh and I don't seem to be able to click on the stars to add any recipes to favourites today either! HELP!!! xx


----------



## SazzleR

I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!

Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!

However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!


----------



## TTCinBC

Changes? We just had a meeting this past wednesday and they didn`t say anything to us about changes. Will these be everywhere I wonder?


----------



## Jellycat

I havent heard anything about any changes either


----------



## SazzleR

TTCinBC said:


> Changes? We just had a meeting this past wednesday and they didn`t say anything to us about changes. Will these be everywhere I wonder?

I really don't know anything more. We got an 'invite' in class today asking us all to stay to next week's class after weigh in cos the plan is slightly changing based on new research & it's too much to explain at the scales, it says. The app reducing my points is the first I knew of it this morning. Our leader said existing members are getting the changes now but it won't be released to the public til Jan (don't really get how that works cos all the members will have the new info, but hey ho). Apparently their research told them that members wanted the changes before Xmas to boost weight loss a bit before the party season. So the changes must help whatever they are.


----------



## Dimples81

i wasn't told anything about changes today, nowt was mentioned at all.

i know the website was down for ages yesterday so im guessing there was changes on there.


----------



## Koromaru

I went to see some relatives today and totally forgot that was on a diet. I overate a lot. :cry:


----------



## bathbabe

My leader said she will tell us about the changes on weds meeting. :shrug:


----------



## Jellycat

Got an email this morning some changes from what I briefly understand:

- you can reduce your STD points of 29 to 26 if you want to improve your weightless but isn't mandatory

- introducing filling and healthy food days. For days you don't want to count you eat foods on the healthy and filling list (I think there's a list)

- you can use activity points first before using your weekly points.

If you track online you need to check settings and alter if you want as they have automatically changed them.

From what I can see they have just added 'choices' to the standard plan no mandatory changes. Hope that's reassured you all


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah I got the same email this morning! I quite like the look of the EASY menu plans. Might use them over the next few weeks to boost my loss ready for Christmas. I like that they give you a shopping list! Nice & easy! The matching your lifestyle to recipes etc. also sounds quite good.


----------



## daniellelk

SazzleR said:


> I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!
> 
> Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!
> 
> However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!

Oo where in Roth?

I got an email about the changes but only had a quick look at it as on my phone.


----------



## mindgames77

I wonder if the changes are only in the UK? 

I haven't received an email over here....nor do I see anything on the actual website. I did however miss my meeting this week, so maybe on Wednesday they'll tell us something!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Our leader told us about the new changes last week, but said they weren't coming in (over here, Ireland) until January.

Assuming its the same as UK, we were told that they were bringing a new system to run alongside the existing ProPoints plan...in other words you can do one or the other...and the 2nd system will be similar to the old Core plan, in other words, you can eat *any* amount of *any* of the foods on the given list (which she reckoned would be all the green-highlighted foods in the current ProPoint food list). As long as you only eat the foods that are on the list, and only eat 3 meals a day...ie not suited to 'grazers' like me who may only sit down to 1-2 proper meals per day, and otherwise eat little & often. The idea is that although you can eat as much as you want, you're meant to eat until you're _satisfied_, not stuffed. It suits those who are able to sit for 3 meals/day....and those who don't want to keep weighing/measuring/Pointing every single item of food. If you want to snack between meals, then these snacks come out of your Weeklies.

For me I know the old Core plan didn't work for me. I couldn't guarantee I would have 3 meals a day, 7 days a week...so when I had the choice on the old system I stuck top the Points system...and will do so this time too.

On the old plan, whilst you could change plans from week to week ie do Points for one week, and Core the next...but you had to do each plan for the whole week, and not swap plans during the week.

However....my caveat is, this is how MY leader, here in Ireland, explained the system...and it may well be different in the UK/USA etc


----------



## SazzleR

daniellelk said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!
> 
> Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!
> 
> However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!
> 
> Oo where in Roth?
> 
> I got an email about the changes but only had a quick look at it as on my phone.Click to expand...

I'm in Bramley. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## daniellelk

SazzleR said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!
> 
> Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!
> 
> However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!
> 
> Oo where in Roth?
> 
> I got an email about the changes but only had a quick look at it as on my phone.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Bramley. Whereabouts are you?Click to expand...

just down the road...sunnyside


----------



## Koromaru

I don't know about your girls but I find it very difficult to stick to my points. I am allowed 29 points daily but I usually eat about 40 points a day. No need to tell you that I run out of weekly point very fast!! :shrug:


----------



## daniellelk

I have days like that and I have 40 daily points! What do u generally eat in a day? X


----------



## SazzleR

daniellelk said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!
> 
> Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!
> 
> However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!
> 
> Oo where in Roth?
> 
> I got an email about the changes but only had a quick look at it as on my phone.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Bramley. Whereabouts are you?Click to expand...
> 
> just down the road...sunnysideClick to expand...

Not far at all! Which meeting do you go to? I go to the Sat morning one at Wickersley library.


----------



## daniellelk

SazzleR said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!
> 
> Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!
> 
> However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!
> 
> Oo where in Roth?
> 
> I got an email about the changes but only had a quick look at it as on my phone.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Bramley. Whereabouts are you?Click to expand...
> 
> just down the road...sunnysideClick to expand...
> 
> Not far at all! Which meeting do you go to? I go to the Sat morning one at Wickersley library.Click to expand...

I dont, i was going to go to one at sunnyside community centre on Thursday but decided to just do it online x


----------



## Koromaru

daniellelk said:


> I have days like that and I have 40 daily points! What do u generally eat in a day? X

not enough fruits and vegetables it seems


----------



## SazzleR

daniellelk said:


> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazzleR said:
> 
> 
> I've been MIA for over a month. So hi Danielle & thanks for taking over the thread :) I'm in Rotherham too!
> 
> Even though I've not been on, I've still been plodding on with the plan. I'm halfway to my goal as of today :D Now lost 25lb. My personal mini goal is to have lost 2st for Xmas so need to lose 3lb in 5 weeks which FXd I can do!
> 
> However, not impressed with the changes to the plan! We're not getting told about them in class til next Sat but my app has changed already (I track on it) & now only have 27 pp a day. Argh! 29 was tough enough for me! I'll use a lot of weeklies without even going out to eat or for drinks I bet!
> 
> Oo where in Roth?
> 
> I got an email about the changes but only had a quick look at it as on my phone.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Bramley. Whereabouts are you?Click to expand...
> 
> just down the road...sunnysideClick to expand...
> 
> Not far at all! Which meeting do you go to? I go to the Sat morning one at Wickersley library.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont, i was going to go to one at sunnyside community centre on Thursday but decided to just do it online xClick to expand...

I went to that meeting when I did WW in 2009 to lose weight for our wedding. I lost 2 stone then but it came back on plus another 1 & half stone whilst preggers! A green light to stuff my face lol But now having LO's bath & bedtime to do I find it easier to go to one at the weekend when DH can have him so I can stay to the meeting in peace! The Saturday one is quite new so was glad it had started.


----------



## daniellelk

I didnt even know there was one at wicko tbh. I payed for monthly pass so that id go to ameeting once or twice a month but never got the courage to go on my own


----------



## Koromaru

Have you girls been on WW for a while? Is it a nice program? I'm guessing it's working at some point according to your ticker :haha:


----------



## TTCinBC

I have 38 daily points and I've only been on it almost a week. Today was a tough day. I just wanted to eat and eat. And lots of carbs and chips :blush: I was doing pretty good up until today. Really hoping it gets easier, but I'm not going to get too down on myself for one day. I think I ended up using about 10 WP's today.


----------



## bathbabe

TTCinBC said:


> I have 38 daily points and I've only been on it almost a week. Today was a tough day. I just wanted to eat and eat. And lots of carbs and chips :blush: I was doing pretty good up until today. Really hoping it gets easier, but I'm not going to get too down on myself for one day. I think I ended up using about 10 WP's today.

Dont be scared to use your weekly points, they are there to be used xx


----------



## Koromaru

TTCinBC said:


> I have 38 daily points and I've only been on it almost a week. Today was a tough day. I just wanted to eat and eat. And lots of carbs and chips :blush: I was doing pretty good up until today. Really hoping it gets easier, but I'm not going to get too down on myself for one day. I think I ended up using about 10 WP's today.



38 daily points? How come I only have 29. So unfair :rofl:


----------



## daniellelk

I have 40 daily...used to have 49!


----------



## Koromaru

How do WW calculate that? There must be some mistake. 29 is ridiculously small.


----------



## xemmax

Have you girls heard about the new plan? The healthy and filling days? I went back to WW today after a break and they told us all about it.. I'm really excited, it seems like a much better plan.

Bad news is that my pro points allowance is now 26, not 29.

I also put on 1lb if someone can update the main page please :) (not bad considering I'd been off the plan for about 2 months)


----------



## Koromaru

Yeah I've heard about it. I'm not sure if im interested tho


----------



## bathbabe

Koromaru said:


> How do WW calculate that? There must be some mistake. 29 is ridiculously small.

Do you do points? Or propoints? 

If your doing points you get more because everything has points whereas propoints you get less points but you also get 'free' food that you dont have to point like, most fruit and veg and diet fizzy drinks.


----------



## Jellycat

Emma that's a great result after being off plan for couple of months

I've lost 5lb (over 2weeks) so total loss of 30lbs. Really hoping for another good week


----------



## daniellelk

xemmax said:


> Have you girls heard about the new plan? The healthy and filling days? I went back to WW today after a break and they told us all about it.. I'm really excited, it seems like a much better plan.
> 
> Bad news is that my pro points allowance is now 26, not 29.
> 
> I also put on 1lb if someone can update the main page please :) (not bad considering I'd been off the plan for about 2 months)

Im not sure if I like the idea of the new plan, I may over indulge lol 

I think 26 is optional from what i'v read? so you could still use 29.


----------



## bathbabe

xemmax said:


> Have you girls heard about the new plan? The healthy and filling days? I went back to WW today after a break and they told us all about it.. I'm really excited, it seems like a much better plan.
> 
> Bad news is that my pro points allowance is now 26, not 29.
> 
> I also put on 1lb if someone can update the main page please :) (not bad considering I'd been off the plan for about 2 months)

I couldnt stay for my meeting coz i had to take H with me, she quickly mentioned it but didnt really explain. :shrug:

Could you explain please?? X


----------



## Dimples81

remember ladies, the more you weigh and the more you have to lose the higher the amount of points you have. if someone is on 29 points it is probably coz they have less to lose. I am on 33pp, the lady at work who is doing it is around 11 stones and she is on 29pp.

my propoints find is ASDA instant mash cheese and brocoli snackpots- only 1point per pot and they are really filling. A typical menu for me at the mo is pineapple cottage cheese on toast for breakfast with a couple of pieces of fruit, mash snackpot at lunch with fruit and yoghurt and then dinner. Snacking on fruit in between too.


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, I think I've used up most of my weekly points. This is the last day of my week though. But it was tough. Basically having to re-learn how to eat again. Breaking bad habits and what have you. Even harder because I am not at work at the moment. I'm off work for an injury(which has made it difficult for exercise) I realize it may take me a week or 2 to figure out whats going to work for me and teach my body to crave the good stuff.


----------



## xemmax

Basically with the new plan you can follow the pro points plan as normal or if you can't track for a day or whatever you can have a healthy and filling day. All of the healthy and filling foods are marked in green in the books and anything from the list you can have on a healthy and filling day in any amount, but anything not on the list you have to take from your weeklies. So basically you can have as much as you want of it, as long as it's on the list. You can do it for one day and then track the rest of the week, or you can do it every day, it doesn't matter. The only condition is that you have to have (I think) 2 tablespoons of oil a day - so you should have 2 cooked meals. I think it's amazing because certain meals I make like vegetarian cottage pie are quite high (13 points and I always want seconds!) whereas on this it would be free I think. It sounds great to me but I think I'd have to meal plan for those days.

Thanks Jellycat, great loss!


----------



## xemmax

Oh and daniellek my leader said it was optional but I use the iPhone app and annoyingly it has adjusted my allowance and I can't see a way of changing it which is making it difficult!


----------



## TTCinBC

Hum, that doesn't sound so bad. Will need to see if I can find this list. What book is it it?


----------



## Koromaru

Dimples81 said:


> remember ladies, the more you weigh and the more you have to lose the higher the amount of points you have. if someone is on 29 points it is probably coz they have less to lose. I am on 33pp, the lady at work who is doing it is around 11 stones and she is on 29pp.
> 
> my propoints find is ASDA instant mash cheese and brocoli snackpots- only 1point per pot and they are really filling. A typical menu for me at the mo is pineapple cottage cheese on toast for breakfast with a couple of pieces of fruit, mash snackpot at lunch with fruit and yoghurt and then dinner. Snacking on fruit in between too.

I weight 172 pounds and only have 29 points. It doesn't make sense that I'd have the same amount that someone who weights 11 stones (154 pounds) :shrug:


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow, I just sat down and added everything up for yesterday(my really bad day) and I did use a fair amount of weekly points, but a lot less then I thought I did. So I'm at least happy with that!! 

The points, well my mom was 30lbs less then me and she got 29 and I have 38. I guess it just depends on the weight bracket your in is all. I think the idea is, the less you weight, the less you need to sustain yourself energy wise? Don't know, just a theory


----------



## daniellelk

xemmax said:


> Oh and daniellek my leader said it was optional but I use the iPhone app and annoyingly it has adjusted my allowance and I can't see a way of changing it which is making it difficult!

You have to do it on the proper website which is a pain! 

I was buying weight watchers hot choc at 1pp perserving. Asda good for u hot choc is also 1pp per serving :) ALSO asdas own (in a brown tub) is 0pp but iv not tried this yet.


----------



## Koromaru

Oh man I've put on 1 pound instead of losing weight :wacko:


----------



## Jellycat

Daniellek will have to check out the Asda hot choc if 0pp as I find diet hot choc great when I'm looking for a choc fix especially as the colder weather is coming !


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I had my first weight in tonight, and even though I had what i consider a bad day this past week, I managed to loose 2.8lbs. So I'm happy with that :) I still need to be added to the front page please?


----------



## Kimboowee

I've lost 2.5lbs in the past 2 weeks - and 20.5 inches in the last 9 weeks!

I'm definitely loosing slowly, but really toning up as I go along :)


----------



## TTCinBC

That's awesome Kim! Wow, those inches! That's great! I didn't think until today to take starting measurements. May have to pop over to my sisters and have her to that for me.


----------



## Koromaru

daniellelk said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Oh and daniellek my leader said it was optional but I use the iPhone app and annoyingly it has adjusted my allowance and I can't see a way of changing it which is making it difficult!
> 
> You have to do it on the proper website which is a pain!
> 
> I was buying weight watchers hot choc at 1pp perserving. Asda good for u hot choc is also 1pp per serving :) ALSO asdas own (in a brown tub) is 0pp but iv not tried this yet.Click to expand...


Daniellek, what does Asda mean?


----------



## daniellelk

Koromaru said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Oh and daniellek my leader said it was optional but I use the iPhone app and annoyingly it has adjusted my allowance and I can't see a way of changing it which is making it difficult!
> 
> You have to do it on the proper website which is a pain!
> 
> I was buying weight watchers hot choc at 1pp perserving. Asda good for u hot choc is also 1pp per serving :) ALSO asdas own (in a brown tub) is 0pp but iv not tried this yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniellek, what does Asda mean?Click to expand...

It is a supermarket in the UK :) 
Just had some of the 0point one...its horrible lol

The choc mousses that are asda smart price are only 2pp tho and they are yum


----------



## bathbabe

Koromaru said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Oh and daniellek my leader said it was optional but I use the iPhone app and annoyingly it has adjusted my allowance and I can't see a way of changing it which is making it difficult!
> 
> You have to do it on the proper website which is a pain!
> 
> I was buying weight watchers hot choc at 1pp perserving. Asda good for u hot choc is also 1pp per serving :) ALSO asdas own (in a brown tub) is 0pp but iv not tried this yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniellek, what does Asda mean?Click to expand...

Walmart is called asda in the UK x


----------



## Koromaru

AH! Ok, I didn't know where to shop for weight watchers products in Canada. Guess Walmart's the place.


----------



## daniellelk

:/ just had my tea - was a micro meal pointed it, started eating it and it was horrible! i managed to eat half of it and can't eat anymore it was making me feel sick. Now i'v got no points left to have something nice for my tea :/


----------



## TTCinBC

Koromaru said:


> AH! Ok, I didn't know where to shop for weight watchers products in Canada. Guess Walmart's the place.

I find SuperStore is the best place to find weight watchers stuff in Canada


----------



## mindgames77

Superstore is also where I go for WW items. But I haven't looked at WalMart yet.


----------



## daniellelk

weigh in tomorrow, and then after my scales are going to my mum and dads, i'm changing my weigh in day to Friday and going to go to boot's to get weighed! As I am weighing myself near enough every day and I don't want to do that!! 

I don't expect to have lost this week :( been ill and lazy and eaten things I shouldn't! My mum told me earlier that my dads said you can tell I have lost weight :)


----------



## Deb111

Anyone got a contact number for WW online help? It's driving me mad and they're not answering emails :growlmad:

Thanks


----------



## WANBMUM

Has anyone else tried the jar of WW Tika Masala, I had it today and it was ok, nice I think, it has lots of coriander in it, which I hate but I enjoyed it (i was so hungry) - as you can tell I am indecisive about it. 

I even weighed my rice! 60g is really nothing, compared to how much I'm used to. 
I cant believe brown is the same as white in points!


----------



## daniellelk

WANBMUM said:


> Has anyone else tried the jar of WW Tika Masala, I had it today and it was ok, nice I think, it has lots of coriander in it, which I hate but I enjoyed it (i was so hungry) - as you can tell I am indecisive about it.
> 
> I even weighed my rice! 60g is really nothing, compared to how much I'm used to.
> I cant believe brown is the same as white in points!

you just reminded me...I have a jar of that in the cupboard!! 
Hmm Im not sure I'v put you on the front page for some reason...is your total weight loss 8.5lb? I'l go check now and add you x


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks danielle - yes 8 + 1/5 - dont forget the half its very important LOL


----------



## daniellelk

WANBMUM said:


> Thanks danielle - yes 8 + 1/5 - dont forget the half its very important LOL

added :) oh yes the 1/2 is important! I never used to count half if I lost or gained it...do now tho that half some time keeps me on track


----------



## SazzleR

WI this morning was ok. Lost half but tbh I think that's balancing out last week cos I lost 2 & 1/2 then but had had a bad week do its obvs caught up with me now!

I really like their tikka sauce. Their pasta ones are good too. 

The changes are just what everyone's been saying in here already. Nothing major. Except my loss of 2PP a day. Boo!!!


----------



## Dimples81

WANBMUM said:


> Has anyone else tried the jar of WW Tika Masala, I had it today and it was ok, nice I think, it has lots of coriander in it, which I hate but I enjoyed it (i was so hungry) - as you can tell I am indecisive about it.
> 
> I even weighed my rice! 60g is really nothing, compared to how much I'm used to.
> I cant believe brown is the same as white in points!

rice is funny. Some of the boil in the bag rices are less points than 60g of regular rice but you get alot more :shrug:

BIG week for me! Lost 4lbs, got my 5% and my first stone is gone :happydance:

Edit just wanted to say for UK girls that POUNDSTRETCHER are stocking WW products, and the pasta sauces were only 80p a jar today in there.


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats awesome dimples! Good job on the 4lbs this week! 

I better get my arse in gear as ivr had a crap few days. Havent really been totally horrible, but yea, chips an dip today and yesterday. Havent gonw over weekly points or anything. Really havent used alot of them actually. But still, eating crap instead of having a good meal. Not such a great idea lol
Tomorrow will be a better day! Will actually plan dinner in the morning!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm sorry I've been missing in action the last 2 months but work has been uber busy and stressful. 
I have therefore been a bit hit and miss with WW. 
I have now lost a total of 37 pounds!! 
I think this post is motivating me to get back on that treadmil today! I think that is what has given my weight loss a big push in the past few weeks (at least the ones when I have been on the treadmil!) 
Lost 2 1/2 lbs this last week. 
I am hoping to get my 3rd stone for a stone before Christmas!! so thats only another 5 lbs - I'm sure I can do that 


Well done to all the other losses!! 
Keep going and dont give up!! 


@ SazzleR - The way I understood the changes is that its our choice if we want to decrease our PP's. I was on 29PP, but now they are telling me if I want I can use as little as 26PP a day. Hope that helps.


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, the points change is optional. But I use the iPhone app to track & that's automatically changes my points & there's no option to change it! So may as well give it a go!

I've been really bad today. Oops! Bit hungover from a wedding do last night (but tracked all my booze lol) so needed to eat, eat, eat! Had a big roast dinner with pudd at lunch then just had a burger & chips cos that's all I need when I've been drinking!


----------



## daniellelk

updated front page :) I surprisingly sts this week after pigging out all week. been stuck at 17st4 or ages!! 
I'v dropped my daily point's too see if that help's, obviously having the point's I have are not helping, I'v only lowered them by two too see if that helps. Hopefully I will have a loss this week. 

SazzleR could I just check what your loss is? Got 17lbs on front page but your ticker says 25 x


----------



## SazzleR

My ticker's right! I've lost 25 & half lb now (don't forget the half! V important! lol) ;)


----------



## WANBMUM

Wow 25lb & 37lb's, you girls are inspirations!!! 

Dimples, thanks for the tip about the rice, i was just going on that ww booklet thingy, so i will have to check a few of them. 

I have a jar of pesto and mozz pasta sauce in the cupboard, I must use that during the week. woo the excitement :)

Do any of you use the iphone app to calculate the points? Is it accurate? or am I better off to buy the calculator? (i had noticed a diff between some of the items I had calculated to details i found on the web)

Can someone explain the extra weekly points? how can you possibly lose weight with all those extra points. Are they just for emergencies? potentially could i go out for a 3 course meal and use them all in one night? (not that I am going to, chance would be a fine thing :) )


----------



## daniellelk

I use the iphone app and find it pretty accurate, its due an update this week so maybe if it isn't accurate on everything it will be then.. 

I save my weeklies for a night out :) well I don't save them, I get weighed on a Sat morning then use my weeklies for the new week sat night when we have a drink :) 
You have to trial and error to find out whats best way for you to use your points :)


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks Danielle. is your app called 'points tracker'? green symbol?


----------



## daniellelk

I have the weight watchers app, it has a calculator on there x


----------



## daniellelk

right i'm off to sleep :) well try, first morning of getting up early tomorrow and doing a work out! I'v even tracked for the whole week ahead (not done that in a looong time) hopefully this week will be the week I get below 17st4...i'm sick of seeing that on the scales now lol


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Wanbmum!! I will admit it is getting harder these days. 
Your 1st 2 weeks weight loss is really good!! I lost 5lbs in the 1st week and 3 in the 2nd - so keep going hun. 

I use the Ipod app and love it! I find it is really accurate and quick to use! (although I am still waiting for it to open.) 
The 49 weekly points - easy use them when you want on what you want - so if its a night out or the full roast dinner - thats fine!! I really use all 49 points.


----------



## Dimples81

how we getting on this week ladies?


----------



## daniellelk

I was getting on so well!! until today :( 
I woke up feeling rotten, so i had a cuppa soup for breakfast, then I couldn't be bothered to cook so went and had a pub lunch with a pudding :/ Then for tea we had take away :( 

BUT I went and bought a top for the weekend and got a 16 :D I was a 18-20 (closer to 20)


----------



## TTCinBC

Sooo, i just found out im pregnant a few days ago. Not sure what to do with WW's now. Any advice?


----------



## mindgames77

Weird! I was going to ask the same thing in case I'm pregnant! Awww I'm in my meeting right now and there's a new mom here with her 7 week old baby...so cute...I'm almost crying! Blah... 


As for me, 
I've been completely off track for the last two weeks, haven't berm to the meetings either, only gained 0.2lbs.


----------



## Vickie

From what I read on the program you aren't supposed to follow it when pregnant. If you are going to meetings and tell them you are pregnant I'm not sure if they will let you continue?? I was doing it online and was ready to go it alone so to speak anyways (had hit my goal weight) when I found out I was pregnant


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I went into the meeting tonight(lost 1.4lbs) anyways, they told me that I'd have to speak with my doctor first. It's my mom who really wants me to continue(she's doing it too) anyways, because I had some preeclampsia issues last pregnancy and i weighted about 30lbs less then I do now. So she's really worried about me gaining to much weight(i gained 35-40lbs last time) and having those blood pressure issues and what not. I had to go off work at 5 months. Anyways, will leave it to my doctor to decide. I think I'd be fine as long as I carried on just eating healthy to be honest, lol


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls, I only lost half a lb this week :( I must say Im disappointed, although it is my TOM so I guess that explains it. 

At least I wasn't up :) PMA!


----------



## Chiclets

I keep coming and going. :blush: I am back once again and have been sticking with my points this week. Even got in my exercise some but I need to do better.

Quick question. On the front page some people are in red. What does the red stand for?

I'm always inspired to read up on everyone's losses. Keep it up ladies! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
TTCinBC - Congrats on your BFP!!! 

Wanbmum - congrats on your loss this week!

Chiclets - welcome back!! 

Well not sure what to expect at the scales later today as I've had a bit of a naughty week - had a rather stressful week again. 
landed up ordering fish and chips for lunch with colleagues yesterday. I later regetted this as it was SOOOOO oily!!! I only had half the portion and OH finished it off for dinner last night. 

Will update later.


----------



## daniellelk

Chiclets said:


> I keep coming and going. :blush: I am back once again and have been sticking with my points this week. Even got in my exercise some but I need to do better.
> 
> Quick question. On the front page some people are in red. What does the red stand for?
> 
> I'm always inspired to read up on everyone's losses. Keep it up ladies! :happydance:

I changed it red because the list is that huge and I noticed there was only X amount regulary coming back it was taking me ages to find regulars...so I changed the colour of there names, as when I edit the names are longer then the rest.

I can change it back if anyone wants me too? Just makes it easier for me to look out for longer names.


----------



## Chiclets

The red is no problem! I was just confused at what it meant. :) Hoping I become a regular soon. :haha: My body NEEDS me to be there. I'm trying! Today has went well so far!


----------



## daniellelk

Actually whilst we are on the subject of the first page...would anyone like to take over? 

i'd rather not put my reasoning on here but I may not be around for a while :( shame as this and a few other threads are such great support to me


----------



## bathbabe

If nobody else wants to take over then i will? x


----------



## WANBMUM

Aw Danielle we will miss you :( 

Hope everything is ok and your just going on a fantastic holiday! I'm not phishing by the way. You've done a great job keeping this page all up to date :)


----------



## daniellelk

Il b stalking whenever i can still just not posting :( 

I wish i was...could do with a holiday! 

Il inbox vicky bathbabe.


----------



## Vickie

thread owner has been changed as requested :)


----------



## bathbabe

Vickie! 17weeks already?! Crazy!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Danielle - you will be missed. Hope all is ok with you. 

Well to my surprise I lost 1lb this week. Will change my ticker over the weekend. 

So that makes it a total of 38lbs that I have lost to date.


----------



## Vickie

yeah this pregnancy has flown by though it's been extremely stressful :(

well done on your losses everyone! I can't wait to get back on plan believe it or not :rofl:


----------



## Koromaru

Hey girlies,
I have a question. How long after your pregnancy did you start to lose weight? I'm asking because I gave birth 8 months ago and I can't seem to lose weight. I'll lose 1-2 pounds and then gain it back. 

When I started on weight watchers 2 weeks ago I told myself that since I was paying it was an oppurtunity to kick myself in the butt but I'm dreading the weight in on tomorrow morning. I know I gained those 2 pounds back. :dohh:


----------



## bathbabe

I didnt even attempt to lose weight till he was 13months old! So im no good! X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Koromaru, 

Sorry I can't be of any help. I'm still TTCing for number 1! 

But stick to eating your points each day and try getting in as much exercise as possible and you will be fine. 
GL with your WI tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Koromaru

Hi there. I gained 0.4 pounds. Not so bad. The thing about exercising is that... I don't have time at all :nope: I'm still on maternity leave for another 2 months and I just don't know how I could fit some physical exercise in my tight schedule. How do you do it? Do you go to a gym or do work out dvds at home?


----------



## skweek35

Koromaru said:


> Hi there. I gained 0.4 pounds. Not so bad. The thing about exercising is that... I don't have time at all :nope: I'm still on maternity leave for another 2 months and I just don't know how I could fit some physical exercise in my tight schedule. How do you do it? Do you go to a gym or do work out dvds at home?

Hi, 

I am very fortunate to have a treadmil at home. I also try to get out for walks as much as possible, but now that its getting colder and darker, that is becoming more and more challenging. 

So at this point I would suggest sticking to your points and eating as many free point foods as possible - butternut squash soup is really delish!!!


----------



## Vickie

I lost 70 pounds without including exercise at all in my program! Just stuck to my points.

I also didn't start until Hannah was older (around 18 months I think) so no help there :hugs:

When I did start working out I used Wii programs :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi guys! 

My name is Rachel and I just joined WW online on Thursday, my official weigh-in was today. I'm having trouble using all my points but thankfully I have Vickie to help me get use to everything. 

Today is day 4 and I have now lost 3.4 lbs. I do have a lot to lose but I am hopeful that this time around I can do it. 
I've done WW before but it wasn't nearly as easy as it is now. Having it online makes such a huge difference and I really hope it'll help me stay focused. :)


----------



## Chiclets

I really like having WW online, too! :) Welcome, here! I also think it helps to have someone you know in person to encourage you along the way when you start feeling UNmotivated. Great loss so far this week!

Update on myself. I admit I failed today a bit on my eating. However I did get a good deal of exercise in. Too bad I didn't eat healthy though as it'd been a win, win then! But tomorrow is a new fresh day. Yay for that! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! Good job on the exercise and great PMA! 


So I finally used all my points! I realize I'm only 4 days in but I've been having troubles using all my points. I used my last 7 points on some Baileys! mmm :D


----------



## Koromaru

Vickie said:


> I lost 70 pounds without including exercise at all in my program! Just stuck to my points.
> 
> I also didn't start until Hannah was older (around 18 months I think) so no help there :hugs:
> 
> When I did start working out I used Wii programs :)


Wii programs? Nice, which ones did you use?


----------



## Vickie

I alternated between the EA Active 2 and My Fitness Coach (first edition)

I would do arms, lower body, core, and cardio (one each day that I worked out) and I would alternate which program I used for each. So one week I would do arms and core on EA and lower body and cardio on MFC and switch it the next week :thumbup:


----------



## Koromaru

Unfortunately my living room is too small for me to use the camera with My fitness pal. It's a shame.


----------



## Try Rocking

Anyone have any idea how to legally beat a husband? Seriously though, why does he eat crap in front of me and then tell me it's ok? Ugh. Just because I have those extra points a week doesn't mean I want to blow through them on something I don't need and definitely wasn't craving.


----------



## skweek35

Try Rocking - your OH is sooo mean!!! I would suggest refusing to by the crap if at all possible. 

I am really fortunate in that my OH is really supportive - to the point of taking sweets and chocolates away from me. 
But I have had others who were really nasty and purposefully eat crap infront of me - just to wind me up! (usually at work though) So I am able to walk away from them.


----------



## Try Rocking

Wow that's horrible! I can't believe people would do that. 

He thought it was ok because I had those 'extra points' for the week. I told him I don't have to use those, they're there if I need them. I don't want to have to go through them though. 
Hopefully he gets it from now on. 
I do the shopping but some things are just always in our fridge, like salsa, cheddar, sour cream and we always have olives in the cupboard. (canned, sliced)
It's easy enough for him to do that but I hope he realizes that it's not ok to do that now. We will see!


----------



## Koromaru

Dammit. The new 2011 WW plan took away 2 precious points from me. I had 29 points per day, which I considered very little and now I'm at 27.:growlmad:


----------



## Koromaru

I meant 2012


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh that sucks, I didn't see that they were changing it :\


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Just back from WW wi! and lost 1 1/2lbs this week. That makes my total weight loss 39 1/2lbs. just 2 1/2lbs to my next stone mark! and 3 1/2lbs to my Christmas goal! I am hoping to get down into the 11stone range by Christmas day - even if it is only on my own bathroom scales! 
But hoping to do it in the next 2 weeks. 

How is everyone elses weight loss going?


----------



## Koromaru

I lost 2.5 lbs in two weeks and gained it all back. I'm pretty disappointed and bit depressed.:cry:


----------



## bathbabe

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just back from WW wi! and lost 1 1/2lbs this week. That makes my total weight loss 39 1/2lbs. just 2 1/2lbs to my next stone mark! and 3 1/2lbs to my Christmas goal! I am hoping to get down into the 11stone range by Christmas day - even if it is only on my own bathroom scales!
> But hoping to do it in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone elses weight loss going?

Well done! I seem to of hit a brick wall and just cant motivate myself :( 

Iv stoped tracking coz im bored!


*SOMEONE KICK ME UP THE BUTT AND TELL ME IM FAT AND NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT* Im needing some help to get this in my head at the moment! :(


----------



## skweek35

Bathbabe - I know how you feel!! I was there a few weeks back. Seemed to loose one week and pick it all back up the next week. 

I just set myself the simple, but achievable goal of loosing a few lbs by Christmas day. I have it written on the fridge so every time I go to the fridge to nibble it reminds me of my goal and keeps me on track. 

I suppose I am also really fortunate to have a treadmil at home and am able to use it when ever I want. I love having it in the privacy of my own home where no one can see what I look like when I run!! (far from a pretty sight!!) haha 

I also jump on my scales every morning. I find that either reminds me of how well I am doing or whacks my butt into action and reminds me to be extra good that day!! 

Set yourself an achievable and simple goal. Write it down and stick it where you can see it everyday. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Chiclets

I lost points, too! :( Too bad I didn't track well last week because I should have lost more weight. I ended up with a 1.2 lb loss. Not bad at all and I'll take it but I really wanted to lose 2 lbs last week. Little by little is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## bathbabe

A loss is a loss no matter how big or small :hugs: 

Im hoping iv got everybodies loss' right on the first page? Im just updating from all the info on here. If anybodies is wrong just let me know the correct amount :flower: xx


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm not on there but I've lost 4 lbs so far lol I just started last week


----------



## bathbabe

Iv added you xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! 


1 week today doing WW and I'm now down 5.2 lbs! I thought I had splurged last night by having a steak and some potatoes but I was still within my points lol


----------



## Dimples81

i've had a severe stress triggered loss of appetite the last two weeks, im lucky if i hit 10points a day and thats through forcing stuff down :(. As a result my body has gone into fat storing mode and i gained last week. I probably will this week too.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm sorry Dimples :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Aww dimples :( hope your ok xx


----------



## Dimples81

i bought some puppies last weekend and they have been diagnosed as pretty sick, im hoping it is a complete mistake but its killed my appetite. I weighed in today and have lost 9lbs this week but explained to the leader why coz she was a bit concerned and got my wrists slapped.

Back on plan from tomorrow to try and stabilise a bit and get back into healthy habits, having a chinese tonight.


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh no, I'm so sorry :( I hope they'll be alright! That's so sad :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Dimples :hugs: hope they are ok

Afm - gone off plan and now currently eating the chocolate diet. Fair to say it consists of lots of chocolate and if I went on the scales a tremendous weight gain...... But I've got Xmas lunch tomorrow then back on plan. Had stressful couple of weeks so hoping I can stop eating the chocs


----------



## daniellelk

20lb loss now if u could update me :) x


----------



## SazzleR

Hi everyone!
I've been trying to read when I can, just haven't posted. I lost 3lb this week but that was over 2 weeks as I didn't make my weigh in the week before. So I got my 2 stone award & met my own little Xmas goal with a couple of weeks to spare :happydance: But I'm really not sure how this week will be diet wise cos I'm back at work tomorrow :cry: so have a lot of other things to think about! I'm a teacher & there's always biccies & choccies lying around in the last week of term so I can see myself indulging to cheer me up! Then dinners will prob be quick so not too good either. Then it's Xmas! Think I'll just aim to maintain til Jan now! 
x


----------



## Koromaru

bathbabe said:


> A loss is a loss no matter how big or small :hugs:
> 
> Im hoping iv got everybodies loss' right on the first page? Im just updating from all the info on here. If anybodies is wrong just let me know the correct amount :flower: xx

I don't think I'm on the front page. Can you add my 4.2 pounds loss?


In other news, I ate crap all week and my weight didn't budge. Still 170.8 same as last week. 
So uh, what are you planning to eat during the holidays?


----------



## Kimboowee

I've been bad bad bad! 
Will try sort it before Xmas but if not before deffo after. Been very busy with a million things to do plus birthdays and nights out.


Really really need to stop comfort eating!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've not been on this thread for agesssss, I've lost 77lb now if someone can update it :flower:

WI tomorrow lunch time, will report back ! x


----------



## Try Rocking

Wow great job purpledaisy!


----------



## xemmax

I lost 1.5 this week and my total is now 18.5 :)

I'm only 2lbs from goal now and need to be super strict this week to get there... my motivation is dwindling as I'm now in the jeans I wanted to slim into. My only motivation now is becoming a gold member so I don't have to pay any more! Wish me luck ladies..


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I've had a rather hectic start to the Christmas season!! So join the club Kimboowee!! I have just given up all hope for this week!! Have not even had time to get on the treadmil!! So will WI tomorrow night and start again on Friday. 

Purpledaisy - WOW!!! great weight loss!!! Keep going hun!! 

xemmax - well done for getting so close to your goal weight!! Stick in there. It is really difficult to get rid of the last few pounds!! 

AFM - I really dont know what to expect at the scales tomorrow night!! Will just have to wait and see what the damage is and kick it off next week!!


----------



## Koromaru

I am ashamed. It's been 3 days since I logged in on WW. I didn't even track my points. :blush:


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi. Can I join this thread please? ????. Hopefully it will keep me motivated, as I am doing it online only, there are no mtgs where I am based.

Just registered with WW online, have 29 points each day, plus additional 49 for the week. I've only been doing it for 4 days, so not had my first weigh in yet, plan to do it on Sunday.

I would like to loose 20lbs which would take me to 9 stone.

Will be following this thread with great interest.


----------



## Koromaru

I gained 2.5lbs this week. What a shocker.


----------



## Chiclets

Sorry I haven't posted in a bit. Had a gain and it frustrated me & got a bit down about it. Feeling upbeat again though and am back to putting my all in it! I need to be better with tracking points.


----------



## daniellelk

gain of 4lb this week :( really let things slip!


----------



## Dimples81

weigh in saturday, gained but not suprised after massive weightloss week before. total loss= 1 stone 7lbs. this is 7lbs more than id aimed for by xmas. Am going to try really hard to not gain over xmas.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 7.4 pounds now :)


----------



## skweek35

Koromaru - you and me both!! I also gained 2.3lbs last week! But looks like I managed to kick most of it this week. Looks like if we pick up loads quickly its easily knocked off! 

TTCLady - welcome to the thread - hows it going so far? 

Chiclets - welcome back!! 

DanielK - no need to worry about the weight gain - its easily knocked off again!! Just make sure you stick to the plan and it will fall off! 

Dimples - great weightloss!!! I aimed to be down into the 11 stone range. Unfortunately I have slightly fall of the wagon and at least 4lbs away from my Christmas target. Will make sure I loose that 4lbs plus in the new year!! 

Try Rocking - great weight loss!!! 

Lets hope we all managed to keep as close to our current weight over the next week! 
I hope to get onto the treadmil a few times over the next week! Not been on it in the last 2 weeks! I think I had better get my butt into action tomorrow!!


----------



## Dimples81

oh dear, not doing at all well this week!


----------



## skweek35

Join the club Dimples!! 
But I just think its one week out of 56 and there are so many things happening that I can let things slide for just one week. 
Roll on next week Monday - I will start tracking again and make sure I timetable the treadmil into my day!!! 
Look at it this way too - you have lost 7lbs more than you expected to loose - a total of 21lbs gone!! you are defo lighter than you were a few months ago!! an achievement in itself!! 
I still have not got to my Christmas goal - but will defo kick that weight good bye for good in the new year!! 
Dont worry too much about you weight this week! ENjoy the holiday season!!!
Hope you had a good Christmas


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Hi Ladies

Taking a break from WW right now.

The whole of December was crazy with Christmas markets, craft fairs etc 4-5 days each week, and regular, sensible meals became a hazy, distant memory. Didn't necessarly eat badly, but certainly didn't eat conventionally - grabbing what I could, from wherever I could, whenever I could. As a result I saw little point in going to WW meetings for a (likely) gain or (at best) a STS.
Then with Chrimbo, New Year and my birthday all within 3 weeks of each other...I decided I have no desire to track or point until my birthday has passed.

I'll be back to WW from the middle of January, and look forward to minimal damage control being required (fat chance but a girl can dream) and then working hard to continue my previous weight loss progress.

Until then - be good & have fun :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hope you had a good Christmas and birthday!! 
Look forward to seeing you back in here in mid-Jan!!


----------



## daniellelk

ok been unwell all week and been on a liquid diet, lost 9lb. I expect to gain this tho when i start eating properly again. Total of 27.5lb lost.


----------



## Dimples81

went to my weigh in yesterday, have actually lost 2lbs over christmas! Think i probably put it back on last night at the new years Buffet though. Hope you are all well ladies and wish you all the best for 2012 xxx


----------



## isabelsmummy

sorry to gate crash ladies but i am quite confused! I have just signed up for ww online and ive got 28pts a day and 49 over a week - this really confuses me i dont understand could some please explain to me what the difference is between daily and weekly?

Also what have you found you have had to change the most in your diet? xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi isabelsmummy - I think WW is really easy now. 
So you have 28 propoints to use each day and 49 propoints you can use whenever in the week or not if you so wish. 
I hardly ever use my 49 propoints. I use them for if I am going out for a meal or away for the weekend. 
My biggest change is doing more exercise these days. I now try to use the treadmil at least 3 times a week esp during winter. In summer I try to get out for walks in countryside over weekends. 
GL with your first week.


----------



## Dimples81

exactly as Skweek said, you get a daily allowance plus a weekly allowance to use as well as your daily points.

I have now lost 1 stone and 10lbs.


----------



## opalfruits

Hello everyone!!!!!

I joined yesterday, and as I sit here sipping on possibly the most delicious brekki EVER! 
I found my self wondering if there are any other ladies out there trying to lose weight and become healthy before TTC and WOW there is loads of you :D yey!!!

Now I did join last jan and only made it to two meeting due to health probems I had last year, I had undiagnosed allergys which led to stomace ulcers GERD cid reflux and IBS.

Now I know and and both dairy and beef intolerant. So my diet has changed since sept and I have cut out those things and I did lose a stone but them I've put it on eating takeaways before and after xmas plus 4 family xmas dinners omg lol and drinks, needless to say I feel awful at the minute very bloated and sluggish, yuk

I'm so glad I have joined and this may sound bad but my Hubby wont TTC unless I am a healthy weight, he loves me and wants me to be healthy and wants the best start for our child in life. My weigh caused a few complications during my first pregnancy, well no labour and recovery from c section. So he wants the best for me, so I know I have to do this.

I have a wedding to attend in june too I would love nothing more than to ditch a few stone before that and feel fabulous :D x x x 

GOOD LUCK LADIES ALL THE BEST :D


----------



## bathbabe

Welcome Opalfruits xx


----------



## Dimples81

welcome opalfruits x


----------



## Kimboowee

Hiiiiii!!!

Im still around but just often skip this part of the forum! Im on day 3 of restart after Xmas, starving!!!!


----------



## ayclobes

Hey, I just re-joined ww today! im allowed 39 points a day and 49 "extra a week" im hoping i wont need the extra ones though. Any tips? before when i was on it..i was not strict enough and always went over..thus not losing weight!


----------



## opalfruits

ayclobes said:


> Hey, I just re-joined ww today! im allowed 39 points a day and 49 "extra a week" im hoping i wont need the extra ones though. Any tips? before when i was on it..i was not strict enough and always went over..thus not losing weight!

First of all WELL DONE :happydance:

I'm on 36 points a day and of course the saftey net of 49 a week, ok so first of all you have said that you will not use your 49 and then said last time you did go over your points, so that is what the 49 are for :) if one day you eat an extra meal or snack, you just deduct it from the 49 this helps you to keep within your daily points.

I'm on day three and I'm quite hungry this morning BUT I have not eaten all my points I've been ten under both days :dohh: this is not deliberate but due to me getting used to the new pro points plan where fruit is free, I'm used to counting it in you see and I guess I used to eat ten points worth lol

Ok so things that help me kurb hunger pangs are 100% fruit smoothies! The ones I make take 3 minutes from start to glass! 
I buy the ready peeled whole pinapples from asda two for £3 I have half of one of these, a large handful of blueberrys a few red grapes and a cherrys (make sure you take seeds out :thumbup:) and a tangerine I add in a splash of cold water and some ice, now my hubby likes a banana in his but I dont. These smoothies are stunning and filling :)

I have read a lot about digestion and smoothies and have starting "chewing them" not much, but digestion starts in the mouth and if you want your body to burn the food you are eating you have to get those "juices" flowing and your body geared up for food, its not advice but just something I thought made sense to me 
:)
Good luck with it girls xx


----------



## Tilliepink

I 2nd the smoothies I have one for breakfast and it's a HUGE glass for 2 points. I put 1/2 cup of blueberries, 1/2 cup or raspberries, and 1/2 cup of strawberries with a small pot of low fat yogurt and some ice. SOOO good!!


----------



## opalfruits

Tilliepink said:


> I 2nd the smoothies I have one for breakfast and it's a HUGE glass for 2 points. I put 1/2 cup of blueberries, 1/2 cup or raspberries, and 1/2 cup of strawberries with a small pot of low fat yogurt and some ice. SOOO good!!

I dont usually eat breakfast but already this morn I found my self waking up and think mmm smoothie soon he he he and they deffo fill me up till lunch at 12, by then I'm quite hungry :)


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks! i've been reading on their site, about hungry girl tips for 100 cal snacks..so i'll try what she suggested. I usually end up buying the smoothie pack things at the store, b/c i dont make smoothies a whole lot..but since walmart no longer carries the Jamba Juice smoothies..not sure if i'll buy any or not..we'll see!





opalfruits said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I just re-joined ww today! im allowed 39 points a day and 49 "extra a week" im hoping i wont need the extra ones though. Any tips? before when i was on it..i was not strict enough and always went over..thus not losing weight!
> 
> First of all WELL DONE :happydance:
> 
> I'm on 36 points a day and of course the saftey net of 49 a week, ok so first of all you have said that you will not use your 49 and then said last time you did go over your points, so that is what the 49 are for :) if one day you eat an extra meal or snack, you just deduct it from the 49 this helps you to keep within your daily points.
> 
> I'm on day three and I'm quite hungry this morning BUT I have not eaten all my points I've been ten under both days :dohh: this is not deliberate but due to me getting used to the new pro points plan where fruit is free, I'm used to counting it in you see and I guess I used to eat ten points worth lol
> 
> Ok so things that help me kurb hunger pangs are 100% fruit smoothies! The ones I make take 3 minutes from start to glass!
> I buy the ready peeled whole pinapples from asda two for £3 I have half of one of these, a large handful of blueberrys a few red grapes and a cherrys (make sure you take seeds out :thumbup:) and a tangerine I add in a splash of cold water and some ice, now my hubby likes a banana in his but I dont. These smoothies are stunning and filling :)
> 
> I have read a lot about digestion and smoothies and have starting "chewing them" not much, but digestion starts in the mouth and if you want your body to burn the food you are eating you have to get those "juices" flowing and your body geared up for food, its not advice but just something I thought made sense to me
> :)
> Good luck with it girls xxClick to expand...


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Well first WI of the year did not go well at all!!! put on 3lbs over Christmas and New Year!! 
Oh well, will kick that off and more in no time!!


----------



## Jellycat

Skweek I gained 5 :rofl: over Xmas - quickly on quickly off


----------



## skweek35

Jellycat said:


> Skweek I gained 5 :rofl: over Xmas - quickly on quickly off

Yup for sure!!! 

I have just read back and noticed almost everyone else is on the smoothie bandwagon for breakfast!! 
I have 2 or 3 fruits and a pot of WW yoghurt for a whole 1 point!!! that leaves me some points to have a biscuit at morning playtime.


----------



## opalfruits

skweek35 said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Skweek I gained 5 :rofl: over Xmas - quickly on quickly off
> 
> Yup for sure!!!
> 
> I have just read back and noticed almost everyone else is on the smoothie bandwagon for breakfast!!
> I have 2 or 3 fruits and a pot of WW yoghurt for a whole 1 point!!! that leaves me some points to have a biscuit at morning playtime.Click to expand...


Mmmmmm smoooothie yom nom nom :happydance: If it shows I've lost weight eating this much fruit I will be surprised!!!

Has anyone lost weight drinking these smoothies? I dont add anything but water or cran juice, as I'm dairy intolerant , I only found out september gone, so I used to have my smoothies will milk and yogurt :( But they are still scrumptious as they are 100% fruit x


----------



## skweek35

I think they really help with my weight loss. Frees up the rest of my points for the rest of the day, esp with working at a school with a huge staff - always cakes and stuff in the staff room!! 
I would think that your smoothies are also really low in points esp if you only add water. 
Which day to you WI?


----------



## Dimples81

WI today, another 2.5 down and 10% ACHieved :happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

skweek35 said:


> I think they really help with my weight loss. Frees up the rest of my points for the rest of the day, esp with working at a school with a huge staff - always cakes and stuff in the staff room!!
> I would think that your smoothies are also really low in points esp if you only add water.
> Which day to you WI?

Oh yikes!!! That must be hard :wacko: I'm quite lucky in a way to be dairy and beef intolerant becuase from september I've had time to detach myself from those foods, I've bitched and moaned and sulked about it to be honest haha! :haha: So now I'm switched of from those foods as they cause me pain A LOT of pain :dohh: So I figured if I cant eat as I used to I may aswel join up watch what I eat and lose weight.:shrug: 

There cadburys chocolate cookies here in the tin and 2 tins 1 celebrations and 1 heros, now my kids have treats on treat nights (fri and sat) so I was dishing them out last night and old me thought mmmmmm, but then I instantly remebre the nausea and pain and I'm like ergghh gross things :haha: So thats how I think I'm lucky with it really.

My weigh in day is tuesday morning, I will post on here around lunch time my hopfully weight loss, my tummy seems flatter already, probs just me imagining things though lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## ayclobes

The chocolate banana smoothie i think its by Dole, is so good..and its 2pts for 8oz. I never eat all of my 38 pts a day, its usually 34-37 and so far its worked out fine b/c i've lost 1lb just since starting back up on wednesday! I'm super excited, b/c when i was doing MFP, it took awhile to lose..and i had to be super strict on my calories..i hated going by calories if i wanted to eat it..but now im with ww and so excited! yessss!


----------



## skweek35

aylcobes - I can well understand not being able to eat all 38 propoints!! 
I have 26PP 

Have WW (USA) implemented the new changes yet? 
Varied PP allowance and Filling and Healthy Days?


----------



## ayclobes

skweek, only 26? wow. A client i help, is on 27pts/day and she usually ends up going over..not sure why or if it was her food choices!


----------



## skweek35

Could well be her food choices. 
We have just had the new changes - varied point allowance. I am allowed between 26 - 29 propoints a day. 
They have also introduced filling and healthy (F&H)days where we can choose to eat from certain foods and not have to count points. If we want something that is not on the F&H list the we take the points from the 49 weekly points. 
I havent tried this yet. Need to read the booklet and see if I can follow it for a few days this week


----------



## daniellelk

Another 4lb down :) into a pair of my old 16jeans :D


----------



## opalfruits

daniellelk said:


> Another 4lb down :) into a pair of my old 16jeans :D


Well done you!! :thumbup:

Is that 4lbs in one week? what is your overall loss now?I have 60lbs to lose :cry:
My first weigh in is 2mro morning :)
I'm quite nervous, how weird is that!!! lol:shrug:


----------



## daniellelk

opalfruits said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> Another 4lb down :) into a pair of my old 16jeans :D
> 
> 
> Well done you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Is that 4lbs in one week? what is your overall loss now?I have 60lbs to lose :cry:
> My first weigh in is 2mro morning :)
> I'm quite nervous, how weird is that!!! lol:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah but iv not been well I lost 9lb the week before because all i could eat was soup. Im 31.5lb down :)


----------



## opalfruits

daniellelk said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> Another 4lb down :) into a pair of my old 16jeans :D
> 
> 
> Well done you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Is that 4lbs in one week? what is your overall loss now?I have 60lbs to lose :cry:
> My first weigh in is 2mro morning :)
> I'm quite nervous, how weird is that!!! lol:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but iv not been well I lost 9lb the week before because all i could eat was soup. Im 31.5lb down :)Click to expand...

Whooooaaaaaa! 9lbs in one week eeeep :wacko: Poor you, you must be really poorly BUT a loss is a loss I guess :)
I hope you get well soon and 31.5 is awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 11lbs now :) I finally got over the Christmas weight lol


----------



## opalfruits

I have lost 5.5lbs my first week :)


----------



## ayclobes

I started ww on 1/2. As of yesterday i was down 3-4lbs. I weighed in today, and my scale said i gained 1.5-2lbs since yesterday...how is that possible?


----------



## bathbabe

ayclobes said:


> I started ww on 1/2. As of yesterday i was down 3-4lbs. I weighed in today, and my scale said i gained 1.5-2lbs since yesterday...how is that possible?

In all honesty, Its best to weigh once a week, at roughly the same time! If not then the same time everyday. Your body can change by 2lbs either way throughout the day!! xx


----------



## Chiclets

I started my point counting again on Sunday. Scared to weigh in next Sunday but excited, too. I'd love a 2+lb loss. :) I have 41lbs to lose.


----------



## Hope39

Well i joined weight watchers last week

I had a 2 course fattening italian meal saturday, a 2 course greek meal on sunday, slice of birthday cake and about 6 glasses of wine and still lost 5lbs

I struggle to use all my points everyday, i still got 13 left today and the lady that takes our meeting tells me i need to make sure i have all my points everyday :/


----------



## Chiclets

How many points are you getting per day?


----------



## Try Rocking

One great tip that Vickie gave me was to drink my points if I was having a problem. It might be able to help you finish up your points :)


----------



## Hope39

Chiclets said:


> How many points are you getting per day?

I am on 27 points now that i have lost 5lb

Yesterday i had:

Breakfast - A smoothie made with hemp milk, frozen summer fruits, banana and satsuma (2 points cos of the hemp milk)

Lunch - Ham Sandwich on white bread (6 points)

Tea - Stir Fried peppers, onions, carrots and cucumber (fried in hemp oil) and a tsp of sweet & sour chilli sauce and some soy sauce. A portion of chicken fried in hemp oil (6 points)

I had a few cups of tea throughout the day


----------



## skweek35

I'm on 26 points and some days really struggle to finish all those points too!! 
On Monday I only had 19 PP's!!


----------



## Hope39

skweek35 said:


> I'm on 26 points and some days really struggle to finish all those points too!!
> On Monday I only had 19 PP's!!

Yesterday i had 14, seems silly to eat for the sake of eating

I will admit that sometimes i do get peckish so i will have a satsuma, i don't want to use my points for the sake of using them

How do the activity points work? i use to run 3 times a week sort of but this week i have decided i am going to run every morning before i start work, and when i finish work i do the 30 day shred before i cook my tea? In total i get about 7 points a day but not sure how they work


----------



## skweek35

Those points you can eat if you want to or just ignore them. Some people think that ignoring those points helps with weight loss.


----------



## Chiclets

> Breakfast - A smoothie made with hemp milk, frozen summer fruits, banana and satsuma (2 points cos of the hemp milk)

This would be much more than 2pts. Put the items into the recipe builder because when you use 0pt foods in a recipe like a smoothie, it changes the value greatly. You might be suprised. :) I know I was! Just with a 1/2 cup of hemp milk and a 1/2 of a banana as a smoothie would give you 4pts. That's not even counting the rest. If you used a whole banana instead of a 1/2, that's 7pts instead. When you change the consistency of a fruits/veggies in recipes, they earn a point value because our bodies digest them differently. Or something like that. Maybe ask on the WW board? I'm still confused about it all. :)


----------



## Chiclets

> Stir Fried peppers, onions, carrots and cucumber (fried in hemp oil) and a tsp of sweet & sour chilli sauce and some soy sauce. A portion of chicken fried in hemp oil (6 points)


Plug this all into the recipe builder as well. I'd do it now myself but running out the door in a minute. I think it'll show up as more than 6pts but I could be wrong. :)


----------



## Chiclets

Stayed close to point yesterday even with eating out once so I'm happy about that! :) I think I used 3 of my weekly allowance points with yesterday's points so not bad at all. Now to stay strong for today! So far so good.


----------



## Hope39

I didn't realise if you put 0 points food into a recipe, it then gave you points, i best recalculate my meals!

I was never explained this

Thanks


----------



## Hope39

Chiclets said:


> Breakfast - A smoothie made with hemp milk, frozen summer fruits, banana and satsuma (2 points cos of the hemp milk)
> 
> This would be much more than 2pts. Put the items into the recipe builder because when you use 0pt foods in a recipe like a smoothie, it changes the value greatly. You might be suprised. :) I know I was! Just with a 1/2 cup of hemp milk and a 1/2 of a banana as a smoothie would give you 4pts. That's not even counting the rest. If you used a whole banana instead of a 1/2, that's 7pts instead. When you change the consistency of a fruits/veggies in recipes, they earn a point value because our bodies digest them differently. Or something like that. Maybe ask on the WW board? I'm still confused about it all. :)Click to expand...

I must be doing something wrong on the recipe builder, i entered the following:

1 serving hemp milk
1 medium banana
1 pack summer fruits mix
1 medium apple 

Propoints Value is 2

Why do you get something different


----------



## Hope39

Chiclets said:


> Stir Fried peppers, onions, carrots and cucumber (fried in hemp oil) and a tsp of sweet & sour chilli sauce and some soy sauce. A portion of chicken fried in hemp oil (6 points)
> 
> 
> Plug this all into the recipe builder as well. I'd do it now myself but running out the door in a minute. I think it'll show up as more than 6pts but I could be wrong. :)Click to expand...

Right for this recipe i entered the following:

1 individual chicken breast
1 medium pepper red
1 medium pepper yellow
1 portion cucumber
1 medium carrot
1 medium onion
1 tsp olive oil (couldn't find hemp oil)
1 serving amoy dark soy sauce
1 tbs sweet chilli sauce

Calculated it at 7 points


----------



## Chiclets

> I must be doing something wrong on the recipe builder, i entered the following:
> 
> 1 serving hemp milk
> 1 medium banana
> 1 pack summer fruits mix
> 1 medium apple
> 
> Propoints Value is 2
> 
> Why do you get something different

I've tried to take a screenshot of mine after I put it in the recipe builder and I guess WW has it blocked so that we can't do that. 

Here's what I put in:

1 cup (8oz) Hemp Milk, Original ..... (PPvalue=4pts)
3/4 lg banana (since you said medium) .... (PPvalue=0pts)
1 cup summer fruit....(ppvalue=0pts)
1small apple ... (ppvalue=0)

When I put all 4 ingredients in the recipe builder, it gave me a value of 9 points per serving.

To use the recipe builder, I open my "track your food" window. On the left hand side are the the different things to click on like pointsplus tracker, weight tracker, progress reports, find & explore, and recipe builder. I click the recipe builder there and then add each ingredient to the recipe. At the bottom of the recipe it'll give the pointsplus value for the recipe. Is that what you're doing?


----------



## Chiclets

Was all the ingredients in the chicken recipe only making 1 serving or more? For 1 serving I got around 9-10 points on the recipe builder. For 1 serving it was closer to 5 points if the recipe was enough for 2 total servings. It might vary a point because I had to estimate on a couple of things I wasn't sure of on the serving size you used. :)


----------



## Hope39

Chiclets said:


> Was all the ingredients in the chicken recipe only making 1 serving or more? For 1 serving I got around 9-10 points on the recipe builder. For 1 serving it was closer to 5 points if the recipe was enough for 2 total servings. It might vary a point because I had to estimate on a couple of things I wasn't sure of on the serving size you used. :)

It was 7 points for one serving, but to be honest, i don't use a medium pepper, i use about quarter of one, i need to weigh what i actually use for a more accurante measurement i suppose

Not sure whats happened to the smoothie points, i entered 1 hemp milk serving but i had used my propoints calculator with the nutrition info on the carton so get it to 2 points anyway

I have just made a chicken casserole, weighed all the veg and put it in the recipe builder and the whole lot came out at 17 points, my partner and i will get a meal out of it each tomorrow and there will be loads left which we then blend for soup so its about 4 points per serving. There is s**t loads of veg in it, my slow cooker is full to the brim!


----------



## linzylinz

hi ladies i have just joined ww i had my first wi yesterday and lost 3 lb :happydance:

how does everyone find it? i struggled the first week with portion sizes im so used to having oh size portions.
hopfully it will get easier xx


----------



## Chiclets

Awesome job on the 3lb loss. The first week I'm usually more hungry than normal because of the portion control. :) I think my hardest time though is when I'm a 3-4 weeks in. Last year I started to burnout close to then & I hope not to burn out at all this time. Trying to stay strong here! :)



> Not sure whats happened to the smoothie points, i entered 1 hemp milk serving but i had used my propoints calculator with the nutrition info on the carton so get it to 2 points anyway

I don't know either! :) Atleast it saves 2 pts on the hemp milk so the smoothie is down to 7pts instead at the most. I think that is why I HATE to waste my pts on drinks. Most of the juices I like are 3pts per serving and they say a serving is 8oz most times. All the juices I like aren't that sugary stuff either! Supposedly a large to 100% fruit but it still adds up in pts when I use the nutritional info in the calculator. I usually like to drink 12-16oz of juice when I do drink it so that adds up _really_ fast. I did find a V8 juice that is combined with a tea that is only 1pt per 8oz serving and have been drinking that when I want some juice. Had some this afternoon actually! :)


----------



## DarlingGirl

Happy new year everyone!
Fell off the wagon slightly over Christmas and New Year so am trying to get back on track and losing weight again. Have lost 11 pounds so far, which I'm pleased about, but need to get motivated again after all that lovely Christmas grub!
Hope everyone's doing well.
linzy - it takes a little bit to get used to the smaller portion sizes. I was definitely having too large portions pre-WW. One way is to fill up with lots of veg/salad with your meals and to eat lots of low point but filling food, like fat free Greek yoghurt with fruit and fat free cottage cheese. The WW desserts are also brilliant for how low in points some of them are!


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 6.5lbs last week!


----------



## skweek35

WOW Kim!!! thats a great weight loss!!! 
I lost 2lbs this last week! My mom lost 2 1/2lbs and my sister lost 4 1/2lbs! 
I am hoping for another 2lbs loss this week but will see what this week holds


----------



## Chiclets

Great losses! I'm worried that the last 2 days are going to ruin my week for me. I didn't stay on point so well. That's what happens when we travel. I have a really really hard time with staying on point. I've got to try much harder next week! No doubt!


----------



## Dimples81

another 2.5lbs gone :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Fantastic Dimples!!! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!

I'm now down 11.8 lbs :D


----------



## opalfruits

I WI 2mro I weighed on my mums scales and they only show a half a pound loss, I'm really worried as ive been mega good this week!!


----------



## Chiclets

Great losses this week, everyone!!!!!!

My weigh in was yesterday & the scale showed a 2.2 lb loss for the week. Happy for the loss!

I can't remember who is doing the front page right now but I started my WW tracking of weightloss over on Jan 1st. Clean slate and all that since I had gained before this. :) So I should have mine say 2.4lb loss to date. Thx! :)


----------



## bathbabe

Down 1.5lbs, i will update everyone later on

Well done on all the losses ladies xx


----------



## skweek35

opalfruits said:


> I WI 2mro I weighed on my mums scales and they only show a half a pound loss, I'm really worried as ive been mega good this week!!

I usually weigh myself every morning on my bathroom scales and its usually about a half pound or pound difference. Dont worry too much. 

AFM I had a really naughty weekend again. But back tracking today. 
WI on Thursday again. FXed I get another good 1 - 2lbs loss again this week.


----------



## opalfruits

well I WI and its a 1lb loss this week so 6.5lbs in two weeks, but I have to say I had my implant out a week ago and I feel like my body is doing weird and wonderful things in regards to water as I am drinking LOADS and dont seem to be peeing much? still 1lb is great its a step forward in the right direction! Rome wasn't built in a day  I know I have been good so maybe it will show on the scales next week :D x x x 7 inches down too!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Evening!

I cant remember if I updated last week but I lost 6.5lbs then 4lbs this week x


----------



## daniellelk

tomorrow and Friday i plan on doing filling and healthy, anyone else tried this and had success?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
WI is tomorrow night. Really not sure what to expect.  Will go and see what it says. Would be good if I lost over 1lb. 

Kim - fab losses there!!! Congrats!! 

Danielle - I havent tried the filling and healthy days as yet. Want to make sure I have the right food in the house before I attempt it. 
Hoping to try it on Sunday if we are not going to DF's parents for dinner.


----------



## daniellelk

I have no weeklies left and weigh in isn't until Sat, thats the only reason i'm trying it :)


----------



## ayclobes

I went to the doctor tuesday, and wouldnt you know it i have/had strep/tonsilitis! i had a hunch..since i usually get it 1-2x a year. I did not eat much monday, and tuesday i drank apple juice all day, due to the fact that my throat was killing me, yesterday i drank apple juice mostly, but had 2cups of mac and cheese, 2/3 cup of loaded mashed potatoes, some wheat thins and a popcorn recipe my gma gave me(it wasnt much..maybe 1/4cup) and surprise surprise im down a total of 7.8lbs! i lost like 8 when i was sick, and so far im going down still..my trainer thinks those 8lbs or almost 8 i lost was water weight? could that be possible?


----------



## Kimboowee

^^ Yes it could be. When your body is 'starved' it gets rid of water first so shows a big initial loss


----------



## daniellelk

Back on track next week, iv tracked for the week ahead, trying new things. Get me out off this duty I'm in


----------



## bathbabe

shite week for me :( been having a new kitchen fitted so had about 3 take aways :(


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Ayclobes - Oh no hun, Hope you feeling better now!! I so know what you are going through! I usually get tonsilitus at least once a year! I hate it!!! 

Bathbabe - oh what a shame!! I would try going for chicken shish kebabs! only about 11 points. Not too bad for a takeaway, esp when you see how much some of the others can come to! 

AFM - I WIed on Thursday night and lost 1/2lb!! I also had a friend join up with us. She is devistated at her weight - but arent we all when we first start!! 
Well lets see how much I can kick this next week!!!


----------



## opalfruits

I'm very naughty I WI on my mums WW scales and it shows a 3.5 lbs loss so far and I WI on tuesday morn........ It was a stupid thing to do because now if I dont lose that I will be disappointed hahaha oh dear! 

Things are going to have to step up a notch now I'm going to have to do cardio 3-5 times a week as our WTT date has moved from sept 1st to june 1st :O


----------



## skweek35

FXed you lose all 3.5lbs!! 
I think I seriously need to step up my exercise too! My weight loss has really slowed down. Just need to get DF to fix the treadmil now. Then I will have no reason not to get on it!


----------



## opalfruits

Ahh thank you yes I hope so I'm about to jump on the cross trainer now before my shower :) I've had my fruit smoothie this morn it was fresh pineapple 4 strawberries and a clementine a splash of water and some crushed ice, mmmmmm I love slushies so these are great for me :)

I really hope that 3.5 is off that would be cool! lmao even when it is fixed you still find excuses to not go on it dont you heheehehe -well I do anyway Good luck this week, Its harder to lose as you get slimmer so dont be too hard on your self you've done amazingly well :) !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiclets

Total loss so far is now -3lbs. Had a less than 1lb loss this week. I guess I deserved that since I only tracked points 2 days. ;) My weekly challenge for this week is to track points every single day.


----------



## Dimples81

another 2lbs off for me


----------



## opalfruits

:muaha: this has been me with food all week!!!! WI in the morning will let you know how I get on around lunch time, well done to everyone on their losses xxx


----------



## skweek35

Yes well done on all the great losses!!! 
Opal - how did you get on at WI today? 

AFM - Ditto to Opal!! I had an extremely large glass of pink on Friday night - took me right over the edge!!! BUT was lovely!!! 
I stood on my bathroom scales this morning again and was down about 2lbs from last Thursday. Lets hope this week will be better than last week. 
Saying that its my god-sons 6th birthday today so that means a piece of cake this afternoon. Oh well its only one afternoon!!


----------



## opalfruits

I lost 1.5 this week, I expected but more but hey :) bRings my total to 8lbs :)


----------



## skweek35

Fab, well done Opal!!


----------



## opalfruits

skweek35 said:


> Fab, well done Opal!!

Thank you :happydance:

sorry about the state of my post, :dohh: I was in such a rush, does it show :dohh: pmpl xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I've lost 20 lbs now :) 

Great job everyone!


----------



## opalfruits

Try Rocking said:


> I've lost 20 lbs now :)
> 
> Great job everyone!


Great job well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

1.5 off this week! 

Stepping up exercise this week!


----------



## skweek35

fab losses ladies. I have WI at 7pm tonight. According to my scales this morning I have lost about 2lbs this week. So now just to see what the WW scales have to say in an hour.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 
Well WI went really well last night 
Lost 2lbs!! 
Think I might have put it all back on today - too many cakes in the staffroom as a colleagues 50th birthday today!! 
Am meeting a friend for breakfast tomorrow morning! 
suppose its a good thing we arent going out for dinner too tomorrow. 
Have asked DF to order a new base board for the treadmil! I am longing to get back on the treadmil - I really miss it


----------



## daniellelk

Would anyone fancy a text buddy? I'm really struggling as I have no support at home andmy OH is a takaway addict. Having someone I could text or whatsapp when i feel im going to slip may help me.no worries if not


----------



## angel1990

daniellelk said:


> Would anyone fancy a text buddy? I'm really struggling as I have no support at home andmy OH is a takaway addict. Having someone I could text or whatsapp when i feel im going to slip may help me.no worries if not

ill be your txt buddy if you like hun xx inbox me ur num if u like hun xx

ive lost 15 pound now but havin kfc for lunch today :dohh: and going to cosmo which is a massve buffett for my sister birthday tomoror 

my oh is a takeawa addict 2 and i stay there everyweeken which is when i struggle


----------



## daniellelk

angel1990 said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> Would anyone fancy a text buddy? I'm really struggling as I have no support at home andmy OH is a takaway addict. Having someone I could text or whatsapp when i feel im going to slip may help me.no worries if not
> 
> ill be your txt buddy if you like hun xx inbox me ur num if u like hun xx
> 
> ive lost 15 pound now but havin kfc for lunch today :dohh: and going to cosmo which is a massve buffett for my sister birthday tomoror
> 
> my oh is a takeawa addict 2 and i stay there everyweeken which is when i struggleClick to expand...

Thank you for your reply i'v just inboxed you. 

Iv lost 1st 12 intotal (my ticker needs redoing), I live with my OH so I have it every day him wanting takeaway lol. I usually allow myself one once a week, but lately it's been more and more each week. I fancy chinesse today, so I'm going to asda to get something from there instead of ordering out


----------



## opalfruits

Does anyone know how to calculate exercise into pro points, I don't want to use them, but I would like to know how many I am earning, just for keeping track really.

I did 21 minutes intense cardio on my cross trainer, elliptical trainer. I did 6k distance :) and burned 321 cals. Umm Can that be converted to points?


----------



## Kimboowee

Each PP is 39cals - round it up to 40 to work it out easily.

Very handy if your out without a WW calculator!


----------



## opalfruits

Thank you!!!!

Wow so I earned 8pp with just 20mins of work out!!!! coolio, Thanks :)


----------



## Kimboowee

That would be if it was intense - if you just did a 20 minute stroll obv it would be less but it's just a rough way of working it out


----------



## opalfruits

Ah great yes it was very intense I did 4 miles in 20 mins on high impact :) Thanks hun x


----------



## opalfruits

Right I'm about to get on my elliptical trainer for 20 mins, did 10 mins earlier, and I WI in the morn, I'm hoping for a bigger loss this week ;) 

Wish me luck :D


----------



## bathbabe

I gained 0.5lbs :dohh:


----------



## opalfruits

I lost 2lbs this week :dance: :happydance::thumbup::kiss: Thats 10lbs down since jan the 3rd yey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

2.5 off for me! 15.25 this month!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I MUST MUST MUST get back on track!
I have just found this very useful blog https://slice-of-slim.blogspot.com/ I reccomed you ladies check it out


----------



## skweek35

Fab, well done Opalfruits and Kim!! 
Great losses!! 
I dont think I will loose much this week! 
Too many birthdays and celebrations 
Will just have to balance out my eating with as much activity as possible - but that is difficult without the treadmil at the mo


----------



## daniellelk

really struggling to get back on track :/


----------



## Try Rocking

Daniellelk you're off to a great start, don't get down now, you're doing awesome! Every day is a new day to start fresh, forget about any recent gains and just focus on continuing on! :hugs:


----------



## Chiclets

Going slow. But atleast I'm going. lol I forgot to post on Sunday that I'm down to -3.5lbs now. I was hoping to hit the -5lb mark but AF was visiting so I hope that is what affected it because I did really good with my points that week. Maybe I'll reach the -5lb mark this week! If I keep this rate up I'll reach my goal by August or September. It seems like ages away but it'll be worth it even if it takes that long.


----------



## Chiclets

Can we have the front page updated? Thanks so much! :)


----------



## Tesa

hi - can i join please? Ive had a moment of realisation that im not just overweight but seriously fat and although ive been on an on about my weight for years ive never really taken action properly or for more than a few days to resolve it.

Well the other day i realised im 5 stone overweight. 5 stone omg. because im tall i guess i can carry it a bit but (i) it gets me down every day of my life so you would think I would focus on fixing it every day? (but i dont) (ii) i want to try for another baby but honestly i dont think my body would cope adding more weight onto this and i cant imagine how bad it would get (iii) ive realised im getting out of breath more easily (iv) Ive realised i look older than my years because i spend my life hiding away in crappy clothes.

So please can i join? Ive done ww before (pre propoints) but never stuck at it more than a week. Hope i do better this time. 

Plus Im finding the propoints a bit confusing - can you really eat bananas freely???

Please help me keep on track...bug me, nag me, search me out if i disappear from the thread. I need to do this now - no more excuses.


----------



## MoonMelody

I've hit a serious plateau. My weight hasn't budged in 4 weeks!


----------



## skweek35

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Yes tesa you can really eat banana's freely!! but just make sure you don't pig out on them!! I usually make sure I have a banana a day and as for grapes - I limit myself and only buy the small snack packs or I will seriously pig out and put on weight!! 

Moonmelody - have you tried upping your exercise for a week? Or have the zero point butternut squash soup for a meal for a few days? I find that usually helps kickstart my weight loss again. 
How much have you ladies lost so far?


----------



## bathbabe

Who wants to take over the page? Im crap at keeping it together and tbh really struggling with WW atm so im kinda loosing interest. :(


----------



## bathbabe

Who wants to take over the page? Im crap at keeping it together and tbh really struggling with WW atm so im kinda loosing interest. :(


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, wi tonight went really well. Lost another 1 1/2 lbs! 
That makes it 42.5lbs in total! Yup 3 st


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, wi tonight went really well. Lost another 1 1/2 lbs! 
That makes it 42.5lbs in total! Yup 3 stone!
Bathbabe - I wouldn't mind taking over.


----------



## MoonMelody

skweek35 said:


> Hi and welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> Yes tesa you can really eat banana's freely!! but just make sure you don't pig out on them!! I usually make sure I have a banana a day and as for grapes - I limit myself and only buy the small snack packs or I will seriously pig out and put on weight!!
> 
> Moonmelody - have you tried upping your exercise for a week? Or have the zero point butternut squash soup for a meal for a few days? I find that usually helps kickstart my weight loss again.
> How much have you ladies lost so far?

Heya! I'm trying to restrict my weekly allowance points to see if that helps at all. I've lost one stone so far, and I need to lose one more. I weighed 10.9 stone at my last weigh-in.


----------



## daniellelk

o.5lb down this week only half a lb BUT it's my first loss since new year. 

the front page is acctually wrong for me now tho it should be 26.5lb as my total loss x


----------



## missVN

Hi everyone, sorry for gatecrashing but wondered if anyone could give me any info as to how the new pro-points plan differs from the old points system?
I did weight watchers about 10 years ago but didn't really use the points plan as it was when they also had the core plan (free foods, weekly points).
I've followed slimming world successfully in the past but now feel I'm too comfortable with it and need something new!

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Kimboowee

missVN said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for gatecrashing but wondered if anyone could give me any info as to how the new pro-points plan differs from the old points system?
> I did weight watchers about 10 years ago but didn't really use the points plan as it was when they also had the core plan (free foods, weekly points).
> I've followed slimming world successfully in the past but now feel I'm too comfortable with it and need something new!
> 
> Thanks :flower:

Hey!

The PP plan is fab! Like the old plan you get a daily amount and everything has a pp value. You also get 49pp per week to spend how you wish - you might want to split them throughout the 7 days or save them for a splurge on a Saturday night (I've done both and lost). The main difference is fruit is now 0pp, peas/sweetcorn etc still have a value. 
They also have bought a new plan out similar to the core plan - It was only launched after new year but Im sure the WW website can give you more info x


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Well done on the losses this week. 
I have now taken over as the lead on this thread. I will be updating the front page as soon as I have finished here. 

AFM - Not got off to a good start this weekend - party last night and couldnt't keep my hands out the chocolate bowl!! teehee but it was nice!! so back to tracking today!! 

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## skweek35

I have updated the front page. 
If there is anyone I have not updated please let me know. 
I have also changed the current members to pink - just so that its easier for me to find. If we dont like it I will change it back.


----------



## maryp0ppins

i lost 0.5 this week which is 7.5 lbs total loss (gained a ridic amount over xmas and still have half a stone to lose to get back to where I was before!)


----------



## skweek35

maryp0ppins said:


> i lost 0.5 this week which is 7.5 lbs total loss (gained a ridic amount over xmas and still have half a stone to lose to get back to where I was before!)

Well done on the weight loss!! 
I wouldn't worry too much about the Xmas gain. 

Have updated the front page.


----------



## Try Rocking

My official WI is tomorrow but I'm down 23 lbs as of today :)


----------



## skweek35

Try Rocking said:


> My official WI is tomorrow but I'm down 23 lbs as of today :)

Thanks hun, Let me know how much you have lost. Will update again tomorrow.


----------



## missVN

Kimboowee said:


> missVN said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for gatecrashing but wondered if anyone could give me any info as to how the new pro-points plan differs from the old points system?
> I did weight watchers about 10 years ago but didn't really use the points plan as it was when they also had the core plan (free foods, weekly points).
> I've followed slimming world successfully in the past but now feel I'm too comfortable with it and need something new!
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Hey!
> 
> The PP plan is fab! Like the old plan you get a daily amount and everything has a pp value. You also get 49pp per week to spend how you wish - you might want to split them throughout the 7 days or save them for a splurge on a Saturday night (I've done both and lost). The main difference is fruit is now 0pp, peas/sweetcorn etc still have a value.
> They also have bought a new plan out similar to the core plan - It was only launched after new year but Im sure the WW website can give you more info xClick to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Tesa

Hi all,

had first wi today - Im down a massive 9lbs! i know the first week loss can be a bit higher than normal but Im so proud of myself!

Well done to everyone else on their loss this week too!


----------



## skweek35

WOW Tesa - that is a great loss even for a first week!!! 1st silver seven in the first week!! Well done you!!! 

How is everyone else doing?? It's been really quiet on here. 

AFM - not had a good start to my WW week as it started with a staff party that I totally pigged out at! and there have been cakes and sweets in the staffroom ever since! As a result if I have put on this week I will not be surprizes! 
On a more positive note I started with my personal trainer last night - I think I had a really good session. My stomach muscles are really telling me all about it today hehe 
Next session will be next Monday again. 
So now will just have to wait and see what the scales say on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## opalfruits

another 1.5 off this week :) slow and steady wins the race :) x x x


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 2.25 last week total 19.7 (I think) x


----------



## caiis101

Hi Everyone!! Joining this thread ... Just started WW on Monday. I am trying to lose the baby weight I gained and then some. Looking forward to chatting with you all :)


----------



## daniellelk

guys - im affraid i'm being a traitor and moved over to slimmingworld. 

i have a few weight watchers books that I will be selling if anyones interested x


----------



## maryp0ppins

I lost .5 last night


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Looks like you all had a really good week, unlike me!! Well done to all on the great losses! 
Welcome to caiis101. I have added you to the front page. 
If you have any questions - these ladies are always willing to help where we can. 

AFM - I am hoping to do shed some, if not all and more of this weight I picked up this last week. 
Work has just been really difficult and stressful this last week and now just looking forward to a week without the class. Time to catch up on and plan for next term. 

Hope you all have a good weekend. 

*front page updated*


----------



## Try Rocking

I've now lost 27 lbs :)


----------



## skweek35

WOW Try Rocking!!! you are doing really well! Congrats on the 4lbs loss in 2 weeks that is a fab weight loss


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! The 4 lbs is actually just from this week :D


----------



## skweek35

WOW even better!!! 
Hell a lot better than I did this last week. I put on 3.5lbs!! Lets hope the 2 personal trainer sessions this week and getting the treadmil fixed this week will help to kick that weight quickly


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm sure it'll melt off like nothing! You are doing a great job! Over 40lbs? I can't wait until I can say that I've lost that much!


----------



## skweek35

You are doing a great job too!! Am I right - 1 more lb to your next silver 7?? 

I will admit I am going through a really difficult patch at work and therefore cant seem to crack down into the 11stone range!! I'm finding it really frustrating at the mo. 
Hopefully with the help of my new personal trainer I will crack it soon!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I have no idea what you're talking about when you say silver 7 lol 

You can do it! Hopefully the new trainer helps!


----------



## skweek35

Try Rocking said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about when you say silver 7 lol
> 
> You can do it! Hopefully the new trainer helps!

For every 7lbs we loose here in the UK, we get a silver #7 sticker. 
I sure hope the extra training helps to crack me down into the 11 stone (below 170lbs!!)


----------



## Try Rocking

oooh yah I'm just doing it online so I don't know if they do anything like that in the meetings over here. Great idea though! 

I hope it will!


----------



## bathbabe

Iv got a total loss of 18lbs now xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job bathbabe!


----------



## bathbabe

Thanks xx


----------



## skweek35

bathbabe said:


> Iv got a total loss of 18lbs now xx

Ell done Bathbabe!


----------



## opalfruits

stayed the same this week but im not surprised as i haven't exercised, due to work I've eaten late, I drank twice over the weekend, AND i have not tracked, plus I've been skipping brekki, coz I've been too skint to buy fresh fruit for my smoothies lol all in all a disaster of a week, but hey there's always next week! Oh and I endured two hours of root canal treatment yesterday and am very swollen in in my face an neck, heres hoping for a better week next week, and lots of exercise :D

HUGE WELL DONE to all the girls on here with their losses this week :D


----------



## caiis101

Hello Everyone,

I had my first weigh in yesterday and I am down 4.4lbs. I'm very happy :happydance: 

Also I have been using myfitnesspal online to help me keep track of my points/food log. Can't afford WW Online right now so this is the next best thing. I am enjoying it alot. 

Here's to another great week. Really need to lose this baby weight!

Congrats to everyone else who had loses this week :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Opalfruit, I always think its better to stay the same than to put on. 
I also had a really difficult week, but I put on 3.5lbs!! Well done for staying the same. 

caiis - Well done on loosing 4.4lbs!!! That is a great start!!! 

*front page updated*


----------



## opalfruits

Thank you sk you're always so supportive and kind x x x


----------



## Kimboowee

21.5 off now x


----------



## skweek35

FAB job Kimbowee!!! 

I'm not holding out much hope of loosing weight again this week. My scales keep telling me I am staying the same


----------



## bathbabe

You havnt updated me :flower: xx


----------



## skweek35

bathbabe said:


> You havnt updated me :flower: xx

So Sorry Bathbabe!! :flower::flower::flower:
Have updated the front page now.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Hi, I've been doing WW for 6 weeks and so far have lost 15.5lbs and feel very proud of myself!!!


----------



## skweek35

Well done Carly!!! that is a fantastic start!!! 
Will add you to the front page now.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

skweek35 said:


> Well done Carly!!! that is a fantastic start!!!
> Will add you to the front page now.

Thank you! Still have a long way to go, although I'm not sure what my target is yet x


----------



## skweek35

carly_mummy2b said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Carly!!! that is a fantastic start!!!
> Will add you to the front page now.
> 
> Thank you! Still have a long way to go, although I'm not sure what my target is yet xClick to expand...

Same here. I'm just going to keep loosing weight till I am happy with my body. When I mention that I want to 5 stone, they tell me I will be too thin and look sick! That would only just take me into my healthy BMI. So now I just say I will continue loosing weight till I am happy. Then I might tell them how much I have lost!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

skweek35 said:


> carly_mummy2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Carly!!! that is a fantastic start!!!
> Will add you to the front page now.
> 
> Thank you! Still have a long way to go, although I'm not sure what my target is yet xClick to expand...
> 
> Same here. I'm just going to keep loosing weight till I am happy with my body. When I mention that I want to 5 stone, they tell me I will be too thin and look sick! That would only just take me into my healthy BMI. So now I just say I will continue loosing weight till I am happy. Then I might tell them how much I have lost!Click to expand...

I need to get down to 8st7lb (119lb) to be a healthy weight and BMI but i just cant imagine getting down that low, im currently 12st7.5lb (175.5lb) so that means i still need to lose 56.5lb which is just a huge amount of weight, i've had in my mind 10st is my current goal and i will see how i feel and how a i look at 10st if that makes sense

Carly x


----------



## maryp0ppins

I am on my way to weigh in, have weighed at home and looks like I have gained 0.5, that will be the TWO roast dinners I had last sunday! Really want to skip my meeting but I know if I do I will just eat crap all week and go off track! will be back with the results


----------



## skweek35

carly_mummy2b said:


> I need to get down to 8st7lb (119lb) to be a healthy weight and BMI but i just cant imagine getting down that low, im currently 12st7.5lb (175.5lb) so that means i still need to lose 56.5lb which is just a huge amount of weight, i've had in my mind 10st is my current goal and i will see how i feel and how a i look at 10st if that makes sense
> 
> Carly x

Yes that makes a lot of sence! My healthy BMI range means my weight needs to be between 8st5lbs and 10st6lbs. I am also hoping to get to about 10st and see how I feel. Even telling my friends those weights - they freak out!! So I will also see how I look and feel. 



maryp0ppins said:


> I am on my way to weigh in, have weighed at home and looks like I have gained 0.5, that will be the TWO roast dinners I had last sunday! Really want to skip my meeting but I know if I do I will just eat crap all week and go off track! will be back with the results

GL with your WI tonight. 
Join the club hun, my weight is also not looking good. After gaining 3.5lbs last week it looks like I have either stayed the same or lost 0.5lbs! either way I am not happy with my weight. 
This always seems to happen to me when trying to loose weight. I loose some weight and then plato. No matter what I try doing I can not seem to loose any more!! GGRR 
This is soooo frustrating for me!! Or is this just the PCOS?? I might ask my FS tomorrow if I can go back onto Metformin!! That is sure to help me break that barrier! 
Well off to WI now. Will update the front page later.


----------



## Chiclets

I'm at 4.6lbs gone now if you could update me please. :) It's going super duper slow but I keep telling myself it's better than a 4.6lbs GAIN. ;)


----------



## maryp0ppins

well I gained 1 lb this week!! determined to get back on track (I was just 3 lbs away from goal in early november! but now am a stone away grrr) I have a wedding to attend on Sat, hoping other than that I can STAY ON TRACK! goodluck to everyone else


----------



## skweek35

maryp0ppins said:


> well I gained 1 lb this week!! determined to get back on track (I was just 3 lbs away from goal in early november! but now am a stone away grrr) I have a wedding to attend on Sat, hoping other than that I can STAY ON TRACK! goodluck to everyone else

I know what you mean!! I have been sooo close to breaking below the 12 stone mark for the last 2.5 months!!! 
We can do this!!!


----------



## skweek35

Chiclets said:


> I'm at 4.6lbs gone now if you could update me please. :) It's going super duper slow but I keep telling myself it's better than a 4.6lbs GAIN. ;)

Well done on the weight loss!! 
I always think that its better slowly - as that is when it will stay off


----------



## KEslinger

Can't wait to join you ladies after my LO is born in June. I've never gone to meetings or anything but I have all of the stuff from PointsPlus2010 (including the calculator). I may just start following along with that and calculating points that way -- not sure I'll be able to fork out the money for all of the new literature and what not after the baby is here. Looks like a bunch of my family is on weight watchers now. My grandma and cousin are following the new 2012 Points Plus and going to meetings, my mom joined online, and my aunt is doing the original points program from years and years ago. My goal weight will be much higher than most, if I get thin I start to look really sick, but that's my healthy. I'm muscle & bone dense with a large frame on a short body. A "normal" BMI for me would have me looking VERY ill. From where I'm at now - I'm looking at losing 90 pounds. Hopefully I won't gain too much more during this pregnancy (I've only gained a few pounds and I'm 24 weeks now). I plan on doing the breastfeeding plan if I can find out how many extra points to add without joining again. If not, I can find my daily points on the calculator, and then just add in 300-500 calories for the calories needed for breastfeeding (2 pieces of fruit, yogurt, string cheese is roughly 400 calories, or I can go yogurt, PB and apple/celery slices). I've put a ton of thought into it and still have about 4 months to go before I'll put it in play. Although, I have thought about joining now (online) and following the pregnant/nursing plan now.

Any ideas? I haven't read everything as this thread is pretty large. Any advice? Looks like you all are doing great!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kes, 
I am trying to loose weight for my wedding next year, but will have to stop if I fall pregnant. 
I recently spoke to my leader about pregnancy and propoints plus/ She says the propoints plan doesnt have a pregnancy plan, but has a nursing plan. I dont know how many extra propoints that is though. 

My leader says that the leaders are unfortunately not pregnancy specialists and therefore are not willing to take responsibility for miscarriages as a result of dieting. Apparently dieting while pregnant is very risky and therefore is not recommended. 

Wishing you well for the rest of your pregnancy. 
FXed you dont put on any more weight in the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Tesa

Hi everyone - just checking in...I lost another 1lb last week which im really happy with. It brings my total to 10lb lost in 2 weeks!

I have a couple of questions for you all 
- how often do you weigh yourself? 
- Do you find during the week your weight can go up and down quite a few lbs? Or is that just me???
-Can anyone tell me what this 1pp low alcohol lager is? There are no named brands on the online site. What do ww consider low alcohol? 0.5%? 2%? 
- Sainsburys do a 2% lager - at 440ml what pp would that be?

Wow I sound like an alcoholic but I do love a cold beer sometimes and 5/6 points for a can is tooooooo much!


----------



## KEslinger

@skweek:

I'm not too worried about a little weight gain. Apparently (between Kaiser and WIC combined) I should gain between 10 and 20 pounds, with the average between 10 & 15. According to the scale at the doctors, I weigh the same. According to my scale at home, I've gained about 3-4 pounds from my lowest point, but I'm still more than 5 pounds below how much I weighed at the start of my LMP. I had no morning sickness or anything, it's like my metabolism just sky-rocketed. I haven't been dieting thus far but I do need to start watching what I eat more (just being more healthy, not dieting). I'm just getting all of my ducks in a row for after the birth of the baby. I know that weight watchers won't let you join if you're pregnant, and you're not supposed to go meetings when you are... I do know a few ladies who have had doctors tell them its safe to follow the breastfeeding plan while pregnant but they have to use their weekly allowance, I believe. Right now I'm just looking at adding in more fruits and veggies (we can all use that ;) ) and just trying to be healthier for our baby. I know that breastfeeding can help with weight loss for SOME women, and hoping that it'll jumpstart my weight loss, too. If not, I'll just have to work my butt off for it. =)

Hopefully we'll be getting married next year - I'd love to look/feel a little better for that. It'll give me about 11 months to get where I want to be, or at least get to feeling better about me. My OH loves me for me, love handles and all. I wanted a beach wedding. We'll see. ;) 

According to your ticker it looks like you're doing great! When is the wedding planned for? And, congrats!


----------



## skweek35

Tesa said:


> Hi everyone - just checking in...I lost another 1lb last week which im really happy with. It brings my total to 10lb lost in 2 weeks!
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you all
> - how often do you weigh yourself?
> - Do you find during the week your weight can go up and down quite a few lbs? Or is that just me???
> -Can anyone tell me what this 1pp low alcohol lager is? There are no named brands on the online site. What do ww consider low alcohol? 0.5%? 2%?
> - Sainsburys do a 2% lager - at 440ml what pp would that be?
> 
> Wow I sound like an alcoholic but I do love a cold beer sometimes and 5/6 points for a can is tooooooo much!

Well done on the 1lb loss this week!! 10lbs in 2 weeks is great!! 
I usually weight myself every morning after going to the toilet. Although my leader doesnt like me doing this. I just find it helps keep me motivated! Seeing I have lost even more keeps me going, but likewise seeing I have gained kicks my butt back into action. 
No it's not just you!! Yup it definitely does fluctuate during the week, esp if I have not been tracking and eating everything in sight!! This last week my weight went up to 12st6!!! Then Thursday for WI it was down to 12st3!!
This morning I am very proud to say it looks like I broke through that 12 stone barrier!! 11st 13.8!!!! I just loved seeing that 11st!!! I have never seen that on a scale - at least when I am standing on it!!! 

Sorry I cant help with the 1pp lager. 
Can anyone else help on that one?


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, I joined you before and lost a bit of weight but dropped the plan and then fell pregnant, during which time I put on 3 stone!! (although she is worth every lb) Was wondering if you could start my weight loss on the first page from scratch.

Im not too bothered about my finishing weight I'd just like to get into a size 12 again, which I havent done for years, so I can wear nice clothes again, and be fit enough to run around after the kids all day long.

I started on Monday so we will see how well Ive been doing this Monday.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## skweek35

Of course you can. 
Congrats on the new little DD!! 
Will change your name to pink like the rest of the current ladies and delete the number.


----------



## opalfruits

well I'm ill as hell! I have an ear, throat and chest infection, I feel like crap and am on anti B's I do hope I have lost weight this week but I doubt it, I have done everything right though well no I haven't I've had to skip breakfast a few times but that because I couldn't eat until my throat got some relief.... I really want the scales to show a loss this tuesday but I haven't even been able to exercise, I've been stuck on my laptop doing 7 assignments over the last few days! I dunno whether I should get on my Xtrainner as my chest feels awful

I am sorry to come in here and have a right moan, I just feel crap but really want to lose weight, I am mega stressed as I have lots of college deadlines to meet (in college full time) and and interview at University for a very competitive place... so am stuck on laptop doing all the research I can too.

I have a big family wedding to attend in june and I really want to be smaller healthier and look fabulous for it so the pressure is flying at me from all angles, oh did i mention I work full time and have two kids? ... Oh jeeze why can't anything just be simple I always get ill lol!!!! 

Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see all your losses next week!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Stef

Hi all. 

Can I join please? I started weight watchers a week last friday, I didnt have a very good start and had my 1st proper weigh in on Friday and put on 1/2 lb :nope: I think this may be due to the fact that I was really naughty the first weekend I was on it and had gone for a meal/night out and then my DD was taken ill and admitted to hosp for obs for the day Tuesday so it all went Pete Tong. Hoping to be going back fighting this week. 

I cant get my head around how much food im 'allowed' to eat though. I did WW before it went to pro points and found it easier to follow. 

xx


----------



## Stef

opalfruits said:


> I am sorry to come in here and have a right moan, I just feel crap but really want to lose weight, I am mega stressed as I have lots of college deadlines to meet (in college full time) and and interview at University for a very competitive place... so am stuck on laptop doing all the research I can too.

Im in a similar place re college and uni interviews, had 1 in December and have 1 coming up in a few weeks. Its been making me so stressed. 

xx


----------



## opalfruits

Stef said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry to come in here and have a right moan, I just feel crap but really want to lose weight, I am mega stressed as I have lots of college deadlines to meet (in college full time) and and interview at University for a very competitive place... so am stuck on laptop doing all the research I can too.
> 
> Im in a similar place re college and uni interviews, had 1 in December and have 1 coming up in a few weeks. Its been making me so stressed.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I just have the one interview but I'm so glad for that! I'm applying to Midwifery and its extremely competitive in Wales, what are you doing hun and congratulations on 2 I'VS!! x x x

It is mega stressful hugs hun xxx


----------



## LM2104

If I had lost any weight I think I just put it back on eating a roast dinner... whoops!!

Opalfruits - I just read your spoiler and its so similar to my situation. Ive just applied to go back to uni as I want to be able to provide properly for my girls (will have to do it with a 3 yr old and 9 month old come september tho). But OH and I were thinking of ttc after xmas as we want one more, but want if we're going to do it we want to then as we dont want to start over again in 5 years time, but if I go back to uni I dont know if we could...


----------



## skweek35

opalfruits said:


> well I'm ill as hell! I have an ear, throat and chest infection, I feel like crap and am on anti B's I do hope I have lost weight this week but I doubt it, I have done everything right though well no I haven't I've had to skip breakfast a few times but that because I couldn't eat until my throat got some relief.... I really want the scales to show a loss this tuesday but I haven't even been able to exercise, I've been stuck on my laptop doing 7 assignments over the last few days! I dunno whether I should get on my Xtrainner as my chest feels awful
> 
> I am sorry to come in here and have a right moan, I just feel crap but really want to lose weight, I am mega stressed as I have lots of college deadlines to meet (in college full time) and and interview at University for a very competitive place... so am stuck on laptop doing all the research I can too.
> 
> I have a big family wedding to attend in june and I really want to be smaller healthier and look fabulous for it so the pressure is flying at me from all angles, oh did i mention I work full time and have two kids? ... Oh jeeze why can't anything just be simple I always get ill lol!!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see all your losses next week!!!! xxxxxx

Shame Opalfruits :hugs: Sounds like you really need a holiday or a break from everything. 
I would suggest you stay away from the cross trainer till you are better. 
Hang in there. Let me know how you WI goes on Tuesday


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
A huge welcome to Stef!! Of course you can join us. I will add your name to the front page. Let me know how your WI goes on Friday. 
Stef I would suggest you read through all the booklets your leader gave you. I found they helped me sooo much to better understand the new propoints system. I too was on the points system and also took a few weeks to get into the new system. 
Just remember all fruits and most veg are free - so top up with those and salads!! I love that bit as I am a bit of a fruit bat!! 

Opal - GL with the interviews!!


----------



## Stef

opalfruits said:


> I just have the one interview but I'm so glad for that! I'm applying to Midwifery and its extremely competitive in Wales, what are you doing hun and congratulations on 2 I'VS!! x x x
> 
> It is mega stressful hugs hun xxx

It is. Congratulations on your interview. Good luck! I have applied for childrens nursing which is also very competitive, there are only 34 places at my 1st choice uni but I dont know how many of those will have been taken by deffered entry and also I dont know how many people they are interviewing. I dont know how many places there are at the one I have an interview for next month. :shrug:

Ive to wait until mid-end of march to hear a decision from my interview in December. They said if you dont hear from them with a no within 2 weeks then they will be giving decisions in March. I feel so stressed with being in complete limbo. Depending if i get into uni depends on what ill be doing with work and im due back to work in April and for me to put in a flexi request ive to give them so many weeks notice. The stress of it has been taking over my life along with college work etc. 

SKweek, Thank you :flower: finding it hard as I dont seem to be eating enough of my points. Gona have a good read through when my eldest DD is at nursery as I dont get 2 mins peace when she isnt lol
xx


----------



## Hopeful3

x


----------



## Hopeful3

opalfruits said:


> well I'm ill as hell! I have an ear, throat and chest infection, I feel like crap and am on anti B's I do hope I have lost weight this week but I doubt it, I have done everything right though well no I haven't I've had to skip breakfast a few times but that because I couldn't eat until my throat got some relief.... I really want the scales to show a loss this tuesday but I haven't even been able to exercise, I've been stuck on my laptop doing 7 assignments over the last few days! I dunno whether I should get on my Xtrainner as my chest feels awful
> 
> I am sorry to come in here and have a right moan, I just feel crap but really want to lose weight, I am mega stressed as I have lots of college deadlines to meet (in college full time) and and interview at University for a very competitive place... so am stuck on laptop doing all the research I can too.
> 
> I have a big family wedding to attend in june and I really want to be smaller healthier and look fabulous for it so the pressure is flying at me from all angles, oh did i mention I work full time and have two kids? ... Oh jeeze why can't anything just be simple I always get ill lol!!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see all your losses next week!!!! xxxxxx

Hi, sounds like you're having it quite tough at the mo. Don't put too much pressure on yourself re dieting just focus on eating more healthily and instead of going without just make healthier subsitutes.
Have you tried hypnosis, it can help you mind stay focused on not over eating and staying focused and will give you some down time to relax.
I can definately say it helped me as I've nearly lost a stone. I use:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/d...rogramme/id496745317?i=496745326&ign-mpt=uo=4

Hope you find this helpful, look after yourself x


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I know a lot of you are under a lot of pressure at the moment and I know my pressure is about to go through the roof again (back to school today - new school term). 
I so agree with Hopeful - just try to get a bit of down time to relax and as far as the diet goes - try to make all the healthier options. I know its not easy to diet when we are stressed! So why not let us focus on not comfort eating and making those healthy food choice. 
GL for this week. 
FXed we get some good weight losses! 
:hugs: :flower:


----------



## LM2104

3 and 1/2lbs lost for me!!


----------



## caiis101

LM2104 said:


> 3 and 1/2lbs lost for me!!

Congrats on your weight loss!! I am down 2.2lbs this morning!! :)


----------



## LM2104

Well done Caiis!

Good day for me - weight loss and go an interview for my uni course!!!


----------



## skweek35

Well done ladies!!! Those are fab loses!!! 

LM - GL for the interview!!


----------



## opalfruits

LM2104 said:


> If I had lost any weight I think I just put it back on eating a roast dinner... whoops!!
> 
> Opalfruits - I just read your spoiler and its so similar to my situation. Ive just applied to go back to uni as I want to be able to provide properly for my girls (will have to do it with a 3 yr old and 9 month old come september tho). But OH and I were thinking of ttc after xmas as we want one more, but want if we're going to do it we want to then as we dont want to start over again in 5 years time, but if I go back to uni I dont know if we could...


Oh yeah we are really similar too! It's tough trying to decide what the best route is and which sacrifices may or may not be for the best, I just hope one day my kids see I did all of this for them and that is why sometimes mum wasn't there for sports day or the concert, you know? 

Wow your babes are quite young too, you must be ever so tired bless x x x


----------



## opalfruits

skweek35 said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> well I'm ill as hell! I have an ear, throat and chest infection, I feel like crap and am on anti B's I do hope I have lost weight this week but I doubt it, I have done everything right though well no I haven't I've had to skip breakfast a few times but that because I couldn't eat until my throat got some relief.... I really want the scales to show a loss this tuesday but I haven't even been able to exercise, I've been stuck on my laptop doing 7 assignments over the last few days! I dunno whether I should get on my Xtrainner as my chest feels awful
> 
> I am sorry to come in here and have a right moan, I just feel crap but really want to lose weight, I am mega stressed as I have lots of college deadlines to meet (in college full time) and and interview at University for a very competitive place... so am stuck on laptop doing all the research I can too.
> 
> I have a big family wedding to attend in june and I really want to be smaller healthier and look fabulous for it so the pressure is flying at me from all angles, oh did i mention I work full time and have two kids? ... Oh jeeze why can't anything just be simple I always get ill lol!!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see all your losses next week!!!! xxxxxx
> 
> Shame Opalfruits :hugs: Sounds like you really need a holiday or a break from everything.
> I would suggest you stay away from the cross trainer till you are better.
> Hang in there. Let me know how you WI goes on TuesdayClick to expand...

Yeah I am staying away from it, I'm feeling a lot better today though :happydance:

I have my Uni interview this coming friday and as its over an hour away we have decided to spend the night away, me and DH! we are staying in a 4* hotel with its own pool and other luxuries so I am getting a mini break and very much looking forward to it :D 

The good news is I sat a written exam today and got 100% :D :happydance::blush::happydance: I'm thrilled, on the mend and and got a lovely break to look forward too as well as my IV 

I weigh in 2mro morn and will post around lunch time fingers crossed it will be more good news x x x x x x x


----------



## skweek35

OOHHH Opal!! You lucky lady!! 4* hotel with luxuries!! I am sooo jealous!! 

:happydance: Well done you on the 100% for your exam!! 
FXed the IV goes as well as your exam!! 

AFM - time to get ready to see my trainer! Time to get my butt whipped again!! hehe


----------



## opalfruits

skweek35 said:


> OOHHH Opal!! You lucky lady!! 4* hotel with luxuries!! I am sooo jealous!!
> 
> :happydance: Well done you on the 100% for your exam!!
> FXed the IV goes as well as your exam!!
> 
> AFM - time to get ready to see my trainer! Time to get my butt whipped again!! hehe


Thank you so much I really hope so! Have a great session just think of how amazing you feel afterwards, :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Yes training session was really good!!! Just hope it pays off at the scales this Thursday


----------



## opalfruits

I'm sure it will lovely!! x x x Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Tesa

Another 0.5lb for me. Ive reached my 5% goal. Kind of ruined my diet last week with too much junk - will be better this week Ive promised myself!

Congrats to everyone on their weight loss this week


----------



## opalfruits

I had a brill loss this week of 4lbs! I have reached and gone through my 5% and got my 2nd silver 7 and 1.5lbs in towards my next!!! Chuffed!!!!! x x x x


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I weigh in tonight, I've eaten pretty well this week, walked with my son and done the weight watchers move more DVD 6 days this week so I really hoping for a good weight loss tonight x


----------



## Chiclets

I'm up to 5.2lbs gone now. Still slow going but it's going! :)


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I've just been to WI and i've lost another 2lb! YAY! and only another 2lb to go until i've lost 10% :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm now down 28.6 lbs! I can't wait until I have lost 30 and then I can say I've lost the weight of my daughter lol


----------



## maryp0ppins

Well done everyone! I went to a wedding over the weekend so I'm a bit nervous for wi tomorrow


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh ladies!!! I'm away for one day and look at the weight losses!!! Excellent work girls!! 
I'm hoping to add to the brilliant week we are having here! Looks like I've lost about 3lbs this week! I've been really strict with my diet on the days I could have. 
I too was at a wedding on Saturday and was my birthday yesterday so didnt worry about counting points on those days. 
Will update the front page now.


----------



## Tasha360

Can i rejoin? I started in July but it didnt last very long. Im determined to stick to it this time. Got weighed in yesterday. Ive totally forgot what i used to eat though, im vegetarian so finding it hard. Does anyone know anywhere where there is good recipies? x


----------



## skweek35

Tasha360 said:


> Can i rejoin? I started in July but it didnt last very long. Im determined to stick to it this time. Got weighed in yesterday. Ive totally forgot what i used to eat though, im vegetarian so finding it hard. Does anyone know anywhere where there is good recipies? x

Yes of course you can join up with us again. 

Sorry I cant be of much help - not sure about the vege receipes. My friend is vege - will ask her if she can help. 

Will pink your name on the front page. 
Welcome back!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all well and trying to stick to the plan. 

I WI in on Thursday evening and well - all the hard work really paid off!!! Lost 2.5lbs this week!!! I am really impressed with myself!! 

I havent had as good a start as last week. I have not tracked a thing today and landed up having 3/4 of a regular pizza!!! that has to be about 34pp!! :grr: 
Will have to make sure I get on the treadmil tomorrow if I'm feeling better! 
Throat is feeling really thick at the mo. Feels like I'm about to break into a heavy throat cold! Just what I need now!! 
Will get back to being super strict and track everything tomorrow - I'm determined to break into the 11stone range this week!!! I'm only 1.5lb away from from breaking into that range! I have to do this now!! I know I can do this!!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Tasha360

Ive stuck to it so far and have tracked everything. What sorts of things do you girls eat? xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Tasha - I try to stick to a fruit smoothie or oats for breakfast. Lunch this past week has been the zero pp butternut squash soup with either a slice of bread or a ww pitta bread. Dinner I try to stay away from carbs and therefore eat a piece of protein and lots of veg and/or salad. 

Hope that helps 

Any more updates for the front page?


----------



## Blzgak

I am officially done with my first week of WW!! I saw this thread a couple of days ago, but decided not to join until my first week was down! Boy were the first couple of days difficult for me, but everything seems to be much easier already. I have never been a person that thought of the consequences of what or how much I ate. Lately I've been feeling really down because of the way I look and I decided it was time to do something about it and I'm so happy I did. Weight Watchers isn't just a diet to me, but it's a way to turn my life around so I can start setting a good example for my daughter.

Ok, so when I started last Saturday I was at 215 and today I weighed in at 210. I know that 5lbs is a lot for one week, but I'm guessing a big portion of it was water weight and I'll be looking at a more realistic goal of 1.5 to 2lbs a week. 

My hubby is deployed right now and he'll be home in July, so hopefully when he comes back I'll be one hot momma. Heck I'm already feeling like one now! :)


----------



## Stef

Hey all just quickly popping in as on iPhone so will read back later but just wanted to share that I had my weigh in on Friday, I had been making a real conscious effort tracking and lost 6.5lbs! Was a great boost. :)


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to Blzgak!! 
5 lbs is a great loss in the first week but yes dont expect that every week - we are unfortunately not 'Biggest losser' contestants! (unfortunately!) 

Stef - 6.5lbs - oh my gosh - did you cut a limb off or something - FAB loss hun!!! 

We sure are hot mama's in the making!! 

Will update the front page


----------



## opalfruits

Wow well done on the losses ladies!!!!

OK uni interview done, I really enjoyed it but I'm now crappin' my pants that I did not say/do/know enough sigh..... I went out and had food and had food again last night and more importantly drank LOTS for two nights so thats any chance of a loss this week out of the window :( 
I'm sooo nervous which makes me eat like crazy! I'm trying to be good though..... Oh gosh I really hope I did enough and they saw something in me..... Good luck on the scales ladies xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Opal - well done on getting through the interview!! You will be fine. 
When do you hear the results?


----------



## opalfruits

Hello love

They interview roughly 90 people for 22 places so I have hope :) 
She said they would be sending out offers in two to three weeks hun. Going to be a long wait. In the mean time I could get a big fat U on my UCAS track :( I'm going to be terrified to check my emails xxx


----------



## Tasha360

skweek35 said:


> Hi Tasha - I try to stick to a fruit smoothie or oats for breakfast. Lunch this past week has been the zero pp butternut squash soup with either a slice of bread or a ww pitta bread. Dinner I try to stay away from carbs and therefore eat a piece of protein and lots of veg and/or salad.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Any more updates for the front page?

Thanks alot, im getting into it a bit more today. I saw some cabury phillidelphia today which looked yummy, it was low fat but i didnt have my calculator on me so didnt buy it. Might cure my chocolate addiction but dont really know what id have it with x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Tasha - the extra light mini tubs are 1PP per tub. I love them!! esp with a bit of smoked salmon!! 
the one thing that does cure my chocolate addition is either the small packets of buttons - 2PP per packet or the weight watchers caramel bars - also 2PP each. 
Thats what keeps me going!!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - 

been thinking of changing the front page a bit. By this I mean just deleting the ladies who have not been on in ages. 

I can always put their names back on if they come back? 

Do you think they will mind if I take their names off?


----------



## Kimboowee

Hey ladies!

Had a bad week last week so been making up for it this week!


----------



## babe2ooo

hey guys can i join did ww a few months ago and lost a stone but nearly put it back on again, started again last monday and i've lost 4pounds in my first week, which i'm really happy about


----------



## skweek35

Well done baby2ooo!! will add you to the front page


----------



## opalfruits

Omg congratulations on your pregnancy lady!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Just on my phone but I've now lost 34.2 lbs (4lbs of it since yesterday because I am sick :( )


----------



## caiis101

Hi Ladies. Just checking in ... had my weigh in today and I am down 1.8lbs :thumbup: Very happy. Now on to week 4 .. hoping to get to 10 pounds total by next week .. wish me luck :)


----------



## skweek35

Well done on the weight loss caiis!


----------



## caiis101

skweek35 said:


> Well done on the weight loss caiis!

Thanks!! And Congrats on your pregnancy!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

I stayed the same this week :) I'm happy with that as I've eaten an drank a ridiculous amount last week due to going away, It was bouncing between staying the same and down 1/2 a lb so maybe I lost half, she said we will put it down as stay the same and have a bigger loss next week :)


----------



## Tasha360

I got weighed in last night and lost 6.5 lbs on my 1st week :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Opal - I so agree with you leader - better start for next week. 

Well done on the loss Tasha. 

Thanks for all the well wishes - I still have moments when I think its not real!! But hoping an early scan will put everything at easy and I will start feeling pregnant. 
Planning on testing again tonight - just because I am curious to see how much darker the 2nd line will be. 
I have already spoken to my WW leader - she is really supportive. I dont want to tell my parents and friend just yet. So my leader has agreed that I can still come in to be 'weighed' every week. I will stand on the scale and we will make up a number for weight loss but not write anything on my cards. I have not tracked a thing this last week and am trying to eat a bit more but still being sensible about food choices. 
Good luck with all the other WI's this week


----------



## Tesa

HI all- I lost 1.5lbs this week bringing my total to 12lbs yeah!

Congrats on the pregnancy SKWeek35! A valentines baby how exciting!

Does anyone have any zero point or near to 0 point dinner ideas? I had a big work lunch which Im guessing was at least 18 points so i am very low on points for dinner and dont want to dip into my weeklies yet


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello all, please can I come back with my tail between my legs??

I started back at ww two weeks ago after not going since July - I'd put 8lbs on in that time - lost 4.5 of them last week & am hoping to have lost again this week - according to my scales I've lost another 3lbs - I'll just have to wait until tomorrow's weigh-in. 

I'm glad I've got this support thread to some back to as no-one else I know is doing WW at the moment.


----------



## skweek35

Well done Tesa on your great weight loss!!! 
Thanks hun!! still doesnt seem real!! But am sure it will kick in soon. 
As for the zero point dinner - I would go for a large salad or make a butternut squash soup! I love the soup. 
Otherwise roast different veg. 

Twinkle1975 - Of course you can join us again!! no need to put your tail between your legs. Good on you for rejoining WW. 
I will readd you to the front page with a weight loss of 3lbs 

Keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Skweek!


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks petal & congratulations!! - please could you make it 4.5lbs as that's what I lost last week??? (I've lost 30lbs since I started but I'm still 3lbs up from when I last went in July!)


----------



## skweek35

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks petal & congratulations!! - please could you make it 4.5lbs as that's what I lost last week??? (I've lost 30lbs since I started but I'm still 3lbs up from when I last went in July!)

Of course I will, not a problem!! 
Thanks hun!!


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 0.75 which I thought would of been more - then today scales dropped again.

Still slightly miffed I weighed 1lb less than this 2 weeks ago, bum firmly kicked!


----------



## skweek35

Kimboowee said:


> I lost 0.75 which I thought would of been more - then today scales dropped again.
> 
> Still slightly miffed I weighed 1lb less than this 2 weeks ago, bum firmly kicked!

That is still better than putting weight on hun. 
What is your total weight loss now?


----------



## Celesse

Hi Ladies. Can I join. 

DS is 10 weeks and I've just started WW online. My pre-pregnancy weight was 13stone which went up to 15stone the last time I weighed myself during pregnancy. I put on loads of weight before I had the children after giving up smoking in 2007 and its this weight rather than baby weight I need to shift. I'm currently 12st 11lb and have a 10% weight loss goal of 11st 8lb, which also puts me in the safe zone for BMI. 

The online calculator has given me 43points a day as I'm exclusively breastfeeding DS. What it hasn't calculated is that I'm also still BFing my almost 2 year old.


----------



## skweek35

Of course you can join us, Celesse. Will add you to the front page. 
Sorry I cant help out with the PP. 
I have just had to give up WW as I got my BFP this week. I will defo be back at WW as soon after the birth as is possible. 
GL.


----------



## twinkle1975

Celesse said:


> Hi Ladies. Can I join.
> 
> DS is 10 weeks and I've just started WW online. My pre-pregnancy weight was 13stone which went up to 15stone the last time I weighed myself during pregnancy. I put on loads of weight before I had the children after giving up smoking in 2007 and its this weight rather than baby weight I need to shift. I'm currently 12st 11lb and have a 10% weight loss goal of 11st 8lb, which also puts me in the safe zone for BMI.
> 
> The online calculator has given me 43points a day as I'm exclusively breastfeeding DS. What it hasn't calculated is that I'm also still BFing my almost 2 year old.

Might be worth asking in the community board if anyone else is in the same position??


SK please could you put another 1.5 loss on my total xx


----------



## skweek35

Great advice there Twinkle!!! 
Of course I will!! 
Hope everyone is well!! 
I am really glad its the weekend. Time to catch up on lost sleep and time spent with DF!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

well I am back on track! I lost 1.5 over the last 2 weeks :) really happy with myself and I am hoping to lose again when I WI next thursday, if I can get through tomorrow I will be okay I think! total loss is 9 lbs


----------



## skweek35

maryp0ppins said:


> well I am back on track! I lost 1.5 over the last 2 weeks :) really happy with myself and I am hoping to lose again when I WI next thursday, if I can get through tomorrow I will be okay I think! total loss is 9 lbs

Well done marypoppins!! 
You can do this!! You will get through tomorrow! 
Keep going


----------



## Try Rocking

So the 4lbs I lost from being sick I have gained back. I knew I shouldn't have counted it but I did anyhow. We'll see if the scale has moved by tomorrow which is my official WI!


----------



## skweek35

Try Rocking said:


> So the 4lbs I lost from being sick I have gained back. I knew I shouldn't have counted it but I did anyhow. We'll see if the scale has moved by tomorrow which is my official WI!

Oh no, well FXed the WW scale says differently. 
Let me know how things go tomorrow


----------



## Kimboowee

My scales are recording a gain again!!!! I've been 100000% and exercised, drank water.

I hope they move for Tuesday otherwise I'll probably cry! I really want to drop down to the next stone bracket but I can't seem to!


----------



## skweek35

Kimboowee said:


> My scales are recording a gain again!!!! I've been 100000% and exercised, drank water.
> 
> I hope they move for Tuesday otherwise I'll probably cry! I really want to drop down to the next stone bracket but I can't seem to!

I totally understand your frustration. I spent the last 3 months yo-yoing aroudn the 12stone mark!! and just when I got below it I fall pregnant. 
No worries thought - I will be right back after the baby is born and hopefully I dont put on too much over the next few months. Hoping to get down to 11st for our wedding next April 

It could be that you are loosing weight by gaining muscle mass. Have you measured yourself recently?


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I missed WI last week due to a wedding (who gets married on a Wednesday!?!?!) so not sure how I feel about Tuesday's WI, I need to lose 2lb to get to my 10% goal so that's all I'm hoping for and start afresh Wednesday morning x


----------



## babe2ooo

i've lost 2lbs this week so all together 6lbs


----------



## Try Rocking

32.6 lbs down :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Fab losses ladies!

My scales dropped a bit this morning so hoping it stays for WI tomorrow!


----------



## Tesa

Hi everyone - I lost another 2lbs this week bringing me to 1 stone loss now. This is the longest Ive ever stuck at weight watchers. Still have quite a bit to go but Im focusing on small targets. 7lb til my next target


----------



## Tasha360

Ive got weigh in tonight. Im a bit worried because iv'e had a water infection all week and have been taking cystocalm sachets, I didnt even think about them being points but i looked on the box last night and they have sugar in :-S x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Just popping on for a moment. 
Well done on the great weight losses!! 

Tasha - I really would not worry too much if you do put on weight this week. I always found when I put it on quickly it came off just as quickly! 
But FXed you loose or STS this week. 

I will update the front page tonight.


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies
id love to join i did ww about 3 yrs ago and lost almost 90 then got into a new relationship got a running injury and stopped both

in dec i was finally diagnosed with pcos and me and my oh joined ww. I have lost 29.8lbs since then and hit my 10% i still want to loose another 40 -70lbs. My doh has lost 36 also it is so nice doing it together. we are also going to the gym and im back into running

the wieght loss and metformin have helped regulate my cycles again.
i have my wi tomorrow night.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Hi I've lost another 4lb taking weight loss to 21.5lb so another silver 7 and most importantly my 10% !!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - and the losses just keep rolling in!!! 
Congrats to all the great weight losses!! You are all doing sooo well 

Going to update the front page in a mo. 
If I forget anyone out or get something wrong - please excuse me - I seem to have baby brain already. (forgot to cook the potatoes for dinner tonight!!:doh:)


----------



## opalfruits

Tasha360 said:


> Ive got weigh in tonight. Im a bit worried because iv'e had a water infection all week and have been taking cystocalm sachets, I didnt even think about them being points but i looked on the box last night and they have sugar in :-S x

Hey chick don't worry I took these too and it made no difference x x x :thumbup:


----------



## opalfruits

It's a 1.5lbs loss for me this week :D I'm going to give it hell this week and see if I can get 3lbs off next week :D


----------



## Tesa

Im soooo annoyed with myself tonight

Firstly its day one of my new week and new 49 points and i have already used 8 of them! And for NO REASON - no special occasion or anything -just eating rubbish. IM NOT HAPPY I find if i dont save them til the weekend i will go over for the week.

Then someone just posted a horrible picture of me on facebook! Its awful, there is fat on my elbows! And I cant delete it because people will want to know why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Feel like crap now. My earlier happiness at reaching 1 stone loss has gone away entirely and i realise i have a long way to go and tonight it seems a daunting task.

Sorry - just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Tasha360

Well the meds seemed to have no effect i lost 2.5lbs :happydance: xx


----------



## skweek35

Well done you!!!! that is a fab weight loss!!!


----------



## Stef

I fell off the wagon. Badly. Hubby has been ill, kids have been ill and to top it all off then I got ill. Didnt get to weigh in last week. But the last week I havent given WW much thought and had stuff for convenience more than anything else it was just a crappy time so really expecting a gain when I get there this week. 

I'm trying hard to get on the band wagon now. Ive just had crisp bread with philly, ham and cucumber for dinner, planning to have spinich and ricotta pasta for tea.

Can I ask what snaks people are having to use up the point allowance. Im struggling trying to eat all of my points alot of the time. 

xx


----------



## Stef

skweek, congratulations by the way! :flower:

xx


----------



## skweek35

Tesa said:


> Im soooo annoyed with myself tonight
> 
> Firstly its day one of my new week and new 49 points and i have already used 8 of them! And for NO REASON - no special occasion or anything -just eating rubbish. IM NOT HAPPY I find if i dont save them til the weekend i will go over for the week.
> 
> Then someone just posted a horrible picture of me on facebook! Its awful, there is fat on my elbows! And I cant delete it because people will want to know why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Feel like crap now. My earlier happiness at reaching 1 stone loss has gone away entirely and i realise i have a long way to go and tonight it seems a daunting task.
> 
> Sorry - just feeling sorry for myself

Ok here comes the pep talk - 
Come on Tesa, you can do this!! I know we all have bad days. 
Yes the target is far away for us but break it down into small bits and focus on getting to the smaller targets first. 
You have done a great job so far by loosing 1 stone!! A fantastic start!! 
Try focusing on loosing a pound this next week. Each pound adds up. 
I would use that photo as motivation to look better. Each time you see the picture focus on not looking and feeling like the old you. Focus on I dont want to look like that any more, I want to be the new, slimmer, improved me!! 
Keep your head up, you can do this.:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Tesa

skweek35 said:


> Tesa said:
> 
> 
> Im soooo annoyed with myself tonight
> 
> Firstly its day one of my new week and new 49 points and i have already used 8 of them! And for NO REASON - no special occasion or anything -just eating rubbish. IM NOT HAPPY I find if i dont save them til the weekend i will go over for the week.
> 
> Then someone just posted a horrible picture of me on facebook! Its awful, there is fat on my elbows! And I cant delete it because people will want to know why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Feel like crap now. My earlier happiness at reaching 1 stone loss has gone away entirely and i realise i have a long way to go and tonight it seems a daunting task.
> 
> Sorry - just feeling sorry for myself
> 
> Ok here comes the pep talk -
> Come on Tesa, you can do this!! I know we all have bad days.
> Yes the target is far away for us but break it down into small bits and focus on getting to the smaller targets first.
> You have done a great job so far by loosing 1 stone!! A fantastic start!!
> Try focusing on loosing a pound this next week. Each pound adds up.
> I would use that photo as motivation to look better. Each time you see the picture focus on not looking and feeling like the old you. Focus on I dont want to look like that any more, I want to be the new, slimmer, improved me!!
> Keep your head up, you can do this.:hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

needed that - thanks. Feeling a bit better today and have been very good so far.


----------



## skweek35

Glad to hear that Tesa - just remember to take one day at a time!!


----------



## pdmcd17

So I went to wi today and I was down 4.1 
Wow 

I went early cause I have to take my dd to a unniversity thing tonight 
I'm sure going before lunch and in capris had a factor in my larger loss but I'm taking it!

I normally go after 6pm after diner. It felt wooed I just weighed in no meeting


----------



## Tasha360

What did everyone have for tea last night? I need some ideas x


----------



## Tasha360

pdmcd17 said:


> So I went to wi today and I was down 4.1
> Wow
> 
> I went early cause I have to take my dd to a unniversity thing tonight
> I'm sure going before lunch and in capris had a factor in my larger loss but I'm taking it!
> 
> I normally go after 6pm after diner. It felt wooed I just weighed in no meeting

:happydance: well done xx


----------



## skweek35

pdmcd - :wohoo: to that great loss!!! Keep up the hard work - now we are expecting a 5lbs loss from you next week!!! hehe!! jokes!! 

Tea last night - well seeing that I only left work at 6:30pm, I walked in and got DF to make dinner so it was simply beans on toast!! Nothing special but quick easy and comforting!! 
But then again I'm not allowed to follow the plan at the mo!! 
Just hoping that when I go to 'weigh in' tonight that I have not put on too much!!


----------



## pdmcd17

sk id be thrilled if i lost 5 that'd be amazing

tasha i was so confused by your tea comment then i realized you and sk are in Britian
we dont normally do tea her in Canada. when is tea time normally?


----------



## Tasha360

Sorry its probably my accent coming out in my typing. I mean dinner, around 5-6 o clock xx


----------



## pdmcd17

accent lol

i love the british accent. granted some of the slang is confusing but im sure the american/ canadian one can be also

my fave story is my friend went over in the early 90's and got a picture of a billboard with a lady smoking and it read have you had your fag today- we were pissing ourself laughing at that one

that has a totally differnt contotation over here (meaning a gay man)


----------



## Try Rocking

lol that would be a funny billboard. 

Great job on the losses!

My official WI isn't until Sunday but I weigh myself every morning (I'm an addict) and as of today I've reached the halfway point to my first big goal! :D


----------



## Tasha360

Lol i have a strong black country accent and i hate it xx


----------



## skweek35

oh ladies - I come with a strong South African accent - only been in UK for 9 years. 
I know what you mean about the fag a day - :rofl: 

The 'tea' thing took me ages to get my head around. And I dont drink tea!! you can imagine my mind trying to come up with excuses why I cant join someone for tea one night!:rofl: silly me they were only inviting me over for dinner 
Lucky it wasnt a date!! 

Try rocking - I was also a scale addict - seeing my weight every morning is what kept me going and motivated each day. 

I went to my first 'weigh in' tonight. As my friends and parents dont know that I am pregnant yet - mom, sister and best friend have joined at the same class as me - my leader has been very accomodating. Hence the 'weigh in'!! I go to class and stand on my leaders scale - we dont record any official weight though. 
So according to the scale I put on a lb but I told them all that I lost a lb! :haha: 
Hope you are all doing well. 

Please loose the weight for me - seeing that I am not allowed to.


----------



## caiis101

Forgot to come post my loss this week .... was out of town for a few days. It was .06 but hey its something :)


----------



## skweek35

Well done on the loss caiis!!


----------



## Kimboowee

I ended up loosing 2.75 last week =]


----------



## Tasha360

I had a vegetarian breakfast from the wetherspoons yesterday. It was a whopping 22 points so i went 5 points into my weelkies yesterday, i dont usually use them so hope im ok this week.
Great loss Kimbowee!! x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Kimbowee - great loss!!! 

Tasha - I'm sure you will be fine as long as you are good the rest of the week - only 5 weekly points used - thats really good. 

Please can I ask everyone to double check the front page for me and let me know if I got your total weight loss wrong. 
Baby brain has set in and I'm not sure I've got everyones total weight loss correct. 
Thanks ladies 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Tasha360

My total loss so far is 9lbs. This is the 3rd week, not counting what i lost in the summer xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I think Im still half a lb up from the weight on the front page. 

I'll give you a new LOWER weight on Tuesday! Hopefully...


----------



## Try Rocking

Somehow I put on a little bit since my last post but I'm .2 away from the halfway point of my first big goal, so that brings my total loss as of this morning to *34.8 lbs *:) 

I lost 3bs from last week so I can't complain, I'm very happy!


----------



## skweek35

Try Rocking said:


> Somehow I put on a little bit since my last post but I'm .2 away from the halfway point of my first big goal, so that brings my total loss as of this morning to *34.8 lbs *:)
> 
> I lost 3bs from last week so I can't complain, I'm very happy!

:wohoo: :happydance: to 3lbs lost!!! well done hun!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you!!! :D


----------



## babe2ooo

i only lost 1lb this week :( but its better than nothing


----------



## babe2ooo

well done to everyone who has had weight lost this week..........we all need to keep going, i need a slap sometimes lol


----------



## skweek35

well done babe2ooo !! thats a great loss!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I find this extremely motivating so I'm going to post it for you ladies!

That 1 lb that you think doesn't amount to much.. really does! Be proud, that 1 lb is one less you have hanging on your body. You're all doing amazing!:hugs:

This first picture shows 1 lb of fat
https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/133771051401531071_CCoQ1nDF_c.jpg

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/271341946268907966_JkrBlaMi_c.jpg


----------



## Kimboowee

3.25 off for me!

26.5 total x


----------



## skweek35

Fab weight loss Kimbowee!!! 

Try Rocking - eeeewwww but hell yeah!! It sure motivates me to stop eating crap and start eating sensibly again. Looks like I have already put on 5lbs! Need to start making better choices before it all piles back on!!


----------



## skweek35

Fab weight loss Kimbowee!!! 

Try Rocking - eeeewwww but hell yeah!! It sure motivates me to stop eating crap and start eating sensibly again. Looks like I have already put on 5lbs! Need to start making better choices before it all piles back on!!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Only a 1lb off for me this week, 22.5lb in total xx


----------



## Tasha360

-3 for me tonight, 12lbs so far xx


----------



## skweek35

Well done Carly and Tasha!! 
Have updated the front page


----------



## opalfruits

stayed the same this week and then the witch showed her ugly face later that day, I know from before I could weigh 2-4lbs heavier around the time of the month, so I will go by next week :D


----------



## Tasha360

I always weigh heavier too, you'll have a good loss next week xx


----------



## pdmcd17

i was down 2.5 for a total of 35.7lb!

i wasnt sure what to expect with being sick. the past 2 days i have felt full and bloated, today i ate cereal for breakfast and felt gross till almost diner time i went 12hrs without eating and i wasnt hungry.

im not sure if it af as she due tomorrow or what ever bug im fighting or something else


----------



## opalfruits

My total loss is 17lbs so far hun xx


----------



## opalfruits

Tasha360 said:


> I always weigh heavier too, you'll have a good loss next week xx

Thanks hun, I hope so :)

Your children are adorable x x x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, So sorry I have not been on here as much lately - MS seems to be settling in this week! Yesterday was the worst! and the worst day to feel rotten! 
We had school inspection yesterday and today! 
Well finally the school is out of special measures so time to relax and catch up on lost sleep!! 

Hope you are all doing well. 
:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey Skweek, how are you feeling? 

I hope all you ladies are doing great!

I'm down 40lbs as of today :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats try

My wi is tonight not looking forward to it had a melt down and have fallen off the wagon
Today I'm back on track

Now to see the damage


----------



## Try Rocking

What counts is getting back at it, good for you!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Hope you are all doing well. 
I agree with Try Rocking - getting back up is what counts. 

AFM - I have my moments when I'm not feeling too great. At least that awfull seasick feeling has left. I'm really looking forward to Friday - 3 reasons. school holidays start, scan and brother and his family arriving on for the weekend from Ireland. 
What a way to start the school holidays. 

How is everyone's weight going? 
Any changes to be made to the front page?


----------



## Try Rocking

Yah, I'm down 40 lbs now :) 

I'm glad you're starting to feel better! Have fun at your scan!


----------



## Tasha360

I'm down 15lbs now x


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tasha! You must feel so much better!


----------



## skweek35

Try Rocking and Tasha - well done on the great weight loss!!


----------



## opalfruits

Hello, I am down another 4lbs so 21 now :) x x x


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Opal!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone

I registered with WW yesterday. I have lost 34lbs on my own but I've hit a massive plateau and the scales have stopped moving so I'm hoping that by trying something new it will help get them going back in the right direction.

I've been given 26 points a day and have managed my first day without any problems. 

Found a really nice recipe for diet coke chicken fillets on the Minimins message board which I made for dinner and it was lovely - even my hubby enjoyed it :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies! 

Well done on your weight loss Opal!! 

Welcome SmileyShazza - for dieting on your own, a 34 lbs is a great start!!! Will add you to the front page. Would you like me to put in the 34lbs loss or start from 0? 

Hope everyone else is doing well and loosing loads of weight. 

AFM - I'm so glad I'm on holiday at the mo. I find I have to fit in an afternoon nap at the mo! Dont know how I'm going to survive when I go back to work. Other than that I'm doing well. No real MS to speak of here just get a bit nauseous sometimes.


----------



## mrs_tickle

Can I join? I just found this board  I have been doing ww for 6 weeks now and trying to get to (near a) healthy BMI before TTC again


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome mrs

I had wi and I'm down 1 so I'm still .4 away fro
Where I was 3 weeks ago

I'm hoping to be back there next week and a bit
I've only managed 1.3 loss in almost 4 weeks
Gotta really get back on track


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Sorry not been In for for a little while, my loss is now 26lb xx


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Welcome mrs_tickle. I will add you to the front page. How much have you lost so far? 

pdmcd - its a good thing that you are still on the program. Try focusing on a new or small target to get you back on track. What is your total weight loss to date? 

Carly - fab loss so far!! 

Will update the front page now.


----------



## Dimples81

hiya ladies, hope you are all getting on all right. I am now at two stones and 9 lbs xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi guys, I used to be on this group my laptoped died but just got a new iPad, gained all the weight back but restarted and lost 26lbs since I re started :) xxx


----------



## hellypops

Hi,:flower:can i join?? I joined weight watchers again 2 weeks ago and have lost 6lbs so far, I'm determined to shift this baby weight! I joined weight watchers after my last 2 pregnancies and lost all my weight then, but that was 7years ago on the old plan, so i'm hoping it will work this time too. :p


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome back hannah, great job on the loss! 

Welcome helly! Great job on the loss! I find it so much easier now than the last time I was on WW, having it online helps so much!


----------



## skweek35

Dimples81 said:


> hiya ladies, hope you are all getting on all right. I am now at two stones and 9 lbs xxx

Hiya Dimples, great tosee you back again. Fab loss!! 



HannahGraceee said:


> Hi guys, I used to be on this group my laptoped died but just got a new iPad, gained all the weight back but restarted and lost 26lbs since I re started :) xxx

Welcome back Hannah!! A really good start to your weight loss again!! Keep it up. Will add you to the front page again. 



hellypops said:


> Hi,:flower:can i join?? I joined weight watchers again 2 weeks ago and have lost 6lbs so far, I'm determined to shift this baby weight! I joined weight watchers after my last 2 pregnancies and lost all my weight then, but that was 7years ago on the old plan, so i'm hoping it will work this time too. :p

Of course you may join us!! Everyone is welcome here!! 
I too have been on both old and new plans and loved the new plan! 
6lbs loss in 2 weeks is a really good start! 

I also find having the online media and ipod app really useful!! Really helped towards the 3st loss! 
Will update the front page now. 
Hope everyone else is doing well! Any other weights for me to update?


----------



## Try Rocking

After a few weeks of my weight not really doing much I have now lost another 4 lbs this week (after gaining a bit) so that brings my total to 43 lbs!


----------



## mrs_tickle

I have lost 18.5 lb so far


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Mrs Tickle!


----------



## skweek35

Great job to both Mrs Tickle and TryRocking!

AFM - I'm seeing the midwife on Tuesday and in a way am expecting a bit of a butt whipping as far as my weight goes - have eaten so much chocolate this weekend I'm expecting to have picked up so much weight! 
Oh well, will just see what she says.


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls! can I join??

I signed up too WW online last night so am yet too really get in the swing of it!

my first aim is too lose 30.5lb which would take me just into healthy BMI range, then I'll decide from there

WW calculated my day PP allowance as 26 but then when I put in I was breastfeeding it bumped it too 40, thats a hugeeeeee jump and seems so many points that I don't know how I'll ever lose weight eating that much!

I am sure I will be picking your brains alot over the next few weeks while I get into the swing of things :)


----------



## skweek35

Welcome buttonnose. :flower:
Of course you may join us! Any questions, please feel free to ask away! 
Yes breastfeeding does use a lot of calories. I was on 26 PP just before I got my BFP. I'm sure you will loose the weight in no time! 

I will add you to the front page.


----------



## xemmax

Hi girls, I attended the first meeting in ages this morning to be told I'm a gold member :wohoo: (I got to 1.5lbs above my target and couldn't go any more due to my timetable so they put me at gold). I haven't been since January and have only put on 3.5lbs so I'm really pleased.

BUT I've just been on my trusty app which I very heavily rely on, and it's not working? Nor is the online planner. Has anyone found this?

I need to lose 7lbs minimum before June when we go on holiday and I'm gutted if I can't access the WW app :(


----------



## pdmcd17

xemem

what app are you using? and what platfrom android apple computer?

So im pms'ng bad and have been for a few weeks af is here and im not liking it
im so hungry and my boobs still hurt - not sure what that will mean for my wi in tomorrow

me and oh sat down last night to discuss our eating weve been doing ww for 18weeks and arent as good at tracking and eating as we were. So we have slowed down. We need to do it together so were back to being 100% 
it is hard when were not both on board with the eating or activity,


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Buttonnose! :) I use to just go to the meetings and use the little planner things they handed out (this was like 9 years ago lol) and since rejoining in December I find the online version so nice! 
I love that you can put your own recipes in to figure out points and make foods/recipes favorites so they pop up quickly. 
Feel free to ask any questions, I'm sure one of us knows the answer!

Hi Xemmax! I honestly have no idea if my app is working or not, my phone is about to be replaced by a new one because it won't turn on anymore. :\
Did you try redownloading it to see if that fixes it? 
Congratulations on being a gold member by the way!


----------



## Try Rocking

pdmcd I hope you have a good WI tomorrow! One thing I've started doing is just making a crapload of veggies when I cook so there's whatever meat I've made and then a crapload of veggies on the plate. I found that's been helping me a lot because it fills me up and I don't keep going back for bad stuff.

Either way, I hope you figure out something to get back on track :)


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi girls can i join :flower:
i split with FOB last month so need to get myself looking and feeling better. got ALOT of weight to lose. started 3 weeks ago now. 
first week, lost 6 lbs 
second week, lost 2 1bs
and today i went to get weighed and another 3 1bs off :happydance:

so 11 1bs in 3 weeks, 3 1bs off first stone and 2 1b off my 5% goal :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies. Hope you have all had a good day! 

:flower: A big and warm welcome to Xemmax! :flower: 
Well done on getting your gold membership. Unfortunately I cant help with the app and online planner - as I'm preggers. The only advice I can give is to call their call centre and ask them to help. 
Will add you to the front page. 

pdmcd17 
It always helps when you have a friend supporting/trying to loose weight with you. But equally as you said it gets difficult when the other person goes off the rails a bit. FXed that conversation re-ignites the weight loss. 

How is everyone elses weight losses going? Any news for updating the front page.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Dannie! Great job on the loss so far!


----------



## skweek35

:flower: Welcome Dannie!!!:flower: So sorry to hear your split! but as you said - time to focus on you now!! 

A really great start to you weight loss! FXed you shed those 3lbs this next week! 
Will add you to the front page.


----------



## SmileyShazza

skweek35 said:


> Welcome SmileyShazza - for dieting on your own, a 34 lbs is a great start!!! Will add you to the front page. Would you like me to put in the 34lbs loss or start from 0?

If you start me from 0 that would be great please :)

My first week wasn't that great. Wednesday we stayed with friends and they made dinner for us. I was at a wedding on Thursday so ate (and drank) far too much :rolleyes: as we stayed in a hotel overnight we had breakfast out on Friday and when we got home we took my parents out for dinner to say thanks for looking after our little one. Plus then I had my egg for Easter.

Looking back maybe last week wasn't the best week to start :dohh:

The only good thing is that because my meeting is on a Monday there wasn't one this week as it was Bank Holiday so I have till next Monday to try and catch up a bit. Being super good this week - had a sneaky weigh in and it looks as if I have lost 2lbs despite all the stuff going on last week. I'm hoping if I can keep on the straight and narrow I might be able to increase that a bit before Mondays weigh in :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## xemmax

Thanks for the replies girls. I use the iPhone app for everything but from what I've managed to read online, it's only available to paying members. I just assumed that gold members would get access to this too as we're still supposed to track :(

I'm debating subscribing online for 3 months as I really do need the app to keep me focused. So annoying!


----------



## skweek35

Smileyshazza - so no problem. What a starting week you had! Will be really good if you have lost 2lbs in the 1st week! Keep tracking - essential key in this diet. 

Xemmax - oh my can't believe its not automatically part of gold membership! That is something that was key to me loosing 3st before falling preggers! Don't think I would have lost that much if I didn't have those tools! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - I saw the midwife yesterday and she was shocked to hear I had lost so much! she just adviced me to continue eating healthily. Really boosted me!


----------



## buttonnose82

emma if you pay for 3 months do it via quidco then you will get £15 cach back :)


----------



## skweek35

Thats a good one to know! Is that a special offer? or a regular to quidco?


----------



## SmileyShazza

If you do it through TopCashback you get £33 :D That offer is only for the next 4 days though.

I must admit I'm tempted to do that and forgo the meetings!!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Finally got back on track after Easter weekend:dohh:

What's everyone having for dinner?? xxx


----------



## skweek35

I really dont know - hold on - grapes!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Grapes yummy! :) 

I made nachos with phillpedia and mild salsa! & a chicken risotto lol :) yummmm! xx


----------



## buttonnose82

so I am still very very new too this so can some of you girls hit me with some yummy recipes (for dinners) that you like too make :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Honestly I'm still making what I made before, just more healthy (or not at all if I can't make it healthy enough) and then just pay attentino to portions. 
I have tried a few recipes but Vickie is the one to ask because she's tried quite a few if I remember correctly!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm deciding first thing in the morning what I'm going to have during the day.

So far I've had WW sausages, steak, chicken breasts, jacket potatoes. This evening I treated myself to a thin based pizza (only a third of it not a whole one!) with salad and then made myself a WW style Eton Mess for desert. I just made sure I left enough points to cover it all :)


----------



## pdmcd17

I use my iPhone app but I attend meetings so I get a deal for the online and meetings
I do have a couple of other apps I can use

What is a gold member? Is that a lifetime
( Im in Canada so it may be different terms here)

I was down .6 so I'm almost back to where I was 3 weeks ago
Hopefully next week with being on plan I will have a real loss again

I signed up for my first running race a 5k my first In 2 yrs it's in almost 1 month more training now outside is needed as I'm just at around 4 k on the treadmill
I'm taking physio massage and chiro to keep my ITband from bothering me too much
I'm hoping my upping my training helps my weight


----------



## buttonnose82

My first WI this morning and I am down 5.3lb!!!


----------



## skweek35

buttonnose82 said:


> My first WI this morning and I am down 5.3lb!!!

Crickey carumba's!! that is a FAB weight loss for the first week! Well done you!!!


----------



## hellypops

3rd WI and i'm down another 3lbs:happydance: i'm so happy i've got my 5% too

Hope everyone else is doing well :laugh2:


----------



## danniemum2be

well done on the weightlosses girls. 

struggling to use my points today. had branflakes with half a bannana cut up on it for breakfast and have felt sick since. really dont feel upto eating another thing. but i have 34 points left that i need to use :(


----------



## skweek35

Hellypops - you really are doing so well!! 
I hope I loose more weight like you have after having the baby. 

Well done.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done girls :) xxxx


----------



## skweek35

Dannie - I wouldnt worry too much about not being able to use all your points for one day. I dont think one day will make a lot of difference. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## HannahGraceee

How bad am I ? Didn't have dinner last night as I felt too sick(hungover lol) and now eating a ww ready meal at 9.30am lol xx :rofl:


----------



## mummydee

Hiya, any chance I can join please?

Have become a bit of a BnB lurker since having my son in '10 and having my hands full with him, his big sister and a uni degree!

Started WW with my hubby almost 2 weeks ago, had our first WI on Wednesday last week and managed to lose 3.5lbs which I was delighted with. Proving to be much easier as hubby is doing it with me (he has around 7/8 stone to lose, I have 4/5).

Weighing in again on Wednesday this week!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies

I have been doing ww since the beginning of the year.

I have lost 16.5 lb already (as at 4/4/2012) missed last weeks weigh in, I have eaten like a pig since then and have gained approx 4 lbs (according to MY scales ) in the last week and a half! :/

I have 3 days to try and reduce that gain before weigh in on wednesday!

I am 5ft 5in.
I weighed in at 14 stone 7.5 lbs when i joined!
Need to get down to 10 stone 7 lbs. 

56.5 lbs to lose (16.5 down/40 to go)

Anyone else weigh in on wednesdays? or in a simlar position to me weight/weightloss wise?


----------



## mummydee

Hi NYNM - I am a Wednesday weigh in too (evenings tho!)

I am 5ft2 and was 14'2 when I started. Currently 13'12.5 and aiming to get down to 10stone eventually.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

mummydee said:


> Hi NYNM - I am a Wednesday weigh in too (evenings tho!)
> 
> I am 5ft2 and was 14'2 when I started. Currently 13'12.5 and aiming to get down to 10stone eventually.

My weigh in is in the evening too so i would probably update on thursday evening.

I was so motivated when i started but ive lost the plot recently and need to get back on it thats why ive joined this thread. 

good luck hun x


----------



## mummydee

same to you hun, will look for your post on Thursday!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to the 2 new ladies!! 
I just managed to loose 3 stone when I found out I was pregnant, so unfortunately had to stop WW. Will defo be back on once this baby is born! 
I'm hoping I dont pick up too much weight in the pregnancy. Ultimately from my initial starting weight a year ago I would like to have lost at least 5 stone. I started at 15st 1lb. But that would only just get my into the healthy BMI. So will see what happens when I get down to 10st. 

Well done on the great weight losses. keep it up ladies. 
Will update the front page now.


----------



## mummydee

thank you and congrats on your pregnancy! where in Kent are you?


----------



## skweek35

mummydee said:


> thank you and congrats on your pregnancy! where in Kent are you?

I'm in Gravesend. And you?


----------



## tardiz

Can I join too. I started 6 weeks ago and as of the week
Before i had lost 11lb ( I missed last week)

I am 5'7 and started of at 14st11lb. I reached my 5% loss and have (as of my last weigh in of 14st) 3lbs until I've lost a stone and 11lbs until i have lost my 10% I have eaten badly the last two weeks though so we will see what the weigh in brings on
Tuesday :)


----------



## mummydee

skweek35 said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> thank you and congrats on your pregnancy! where in Kent are you?
> 
> I'm in Gravesend. And you?Click to expand...

Medway towns :)


----------



## danniemum2be

home alone today. Maisie, stayed at her dads last night for the first time since we split. so im off to get my hair done by my friend to cheer me up. if i stay hoe alone i'd end up badly comfort/boredom eating. so avoiding that as much as possible 

hope everyones doing ok!!!

weigh in day for me tomorrow. not looking forward to it, due on and feeling majorly bloated :( xxxx


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hi girls well I have most likely gained back the stone I lost :( just been really busy and stressed out. Moved in with oh's aunt over the weekend for 2 weeks so basically having to eat wtv she cooks for dinner but I am in control of my breakfasts and lunch,so starting back on today! Wish me luck,can you pls start me back at 0 on the front page?


----------



## pdmcd17

Ok ladies help- what is a stone?

So I am finally back on track! I weighed myself this am at home and I'm down 3
I watched dr oz last week and I had an issue with lactose a while back and he was saying an intolerance can stall a loss I went off milk again and wow no nausea bloating etc and now I'm down

I do feel better
Now the true test weds wi


----------



## skweek35

So good to see some many people around here today!! Seems like I should never have holidays!! Back to work today and feeling knacered already!! 



tardiz said:


> Can I join too. I started 6 weeks ago and as of the week
> Before i had lost 11lb ( I missed last week)
> 
> I am 5'7 and started of at 14st11lb. I reached my 5% loss and have (as of my last weigh in of 14st) 3lbs until I've lost a stone and 11lbs until i have lost my 10% I have eaten badly the last two weeks though so we will see what the weigh in brings on
> Tuesday :)

Of course you may join!! The more the merrier!! Will add you to the front page. 



mummydee said:


> Medway towns :)

Not far from me then. 



danniemum2be said:


> home alone today. Maisie, stayed at her dads last night for the first time since we split. so im off to get my hair done by my friend to cheer me up. if i stay hoe alone i'd end up badly comfort/boredom eating. so avoiding that as much as possible
> 
> hope everyones doing ok!!!
> 
> weigh in day for me tomorrow. not looking forward to it, due on and feeling majorly bloated :( xxxx

:wohoo: to being home alone today! Call in the party!! Here I come hun! (as long as there is non-alcoholic on tap!:haha:) 
I love getting my hair done! nothing beats a bit of girlie pampering to lift our spirits (Oh and keep us away from the tempting foods)!! 
FXed you have a good WI this week! 



maryp0ppins said:


> Hi girls well I have most likely gained back the stone I lost :( just been really busy and stressed out. Moved in with oh's aunt over the weekend for 2 weeks so basically having to eat wtv she cooks for dinner but I am in control of my breakfasts and lunch,so starting back on today! Wish me luck,can you pls start me back at 0 on the front page?

Good to see you back!! Will do so, not a problem. 



pdmcd17 said:


> Ok ladies help- what is a stone?
> 
> So I am finally back on track! I weighed myself this am at home and I'm down 3
> I watched dr oz last week and I had an issue with lactose a while back and he was saying an intolerance can stall a loss I went off milk again and wow no nausea bloating etc and now I'm down
> 
> I do feel better
> Now the true test weds wi

A stone is 15lbs. I think its an English thing. Back in SA we weigh in kg's or lbs. 
:wohoo: to getting back on track! I so understand the bloating and nausea (MS related though) So glad you are have gotten to the bottom of it and are feeling better now! 

Ok now to update the front page!


----------



## mummydee

not to nitpick but a stone is actually 14lbs, and there are 16oz in 1lb!


----------



## buttonnose82

ugh, how do you girls deal with craving bad food!

I just want too eat right now but need too resist!


----------



## HopefulPony

Ooooh can I join please? I'm trying to lose weight so we can start TTC :) I've been doing WW on and off for a year but until recently hadn't lost any weight, because I ha really bad depression and my medication made me put on weight so I just maintained :( I made a fresh start in March and so far I've lost 9lbs :) started out at 15st 2lb and am now 14st 7lb. I'm hoping to lose 4 stone before TTC. Weigh in day today... I've not been perfect this week but I hope I've lost some :) I've been walking every day and earning between 3 and 5 activity points per day but today I got a big blister on my heel so I can't walk now :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

Had my first weigh in yesterday and have lost 3lbs :yipee: 

That made me happy as the scales has been still for long that just seeing them move is good enough for me but 3lbs was a great start :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome button
Congrats smiley

As for eating bad food if it's a mood I'm dealing with I will get some in a smaller size
I find if I'm craving something I will eat around it and eat way more points then if I just had a small serving


----------



## tardiz

I lost another 1 1/2 lbs which I was amazed with as I had a bad week ( drunken big mac on Saturday night :) )


----------



## mummydee

Just had my second weigh in!

Managed a 3lb loss again this week which I am delighted with!

Week 1: 3.5lbs OFF
Week 2: 3lbs OFF

Total lost to date: 6.5lbs

Only 0.5lbs til my first silver seven and 3.5lbs til my 5% target!


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats tardiz and mommy

Tardiz not a doctor who reference is it?

Afm I stayed the same this week


----------



## skweek35

:blush: thanks mommydee for fixing my error! Stones and lbs are all still a bit new to me. I used kgs till moving to the UK 9 years ago. 

buttonnose - dont talk about craving bad food - I'm preggers and all I want to eat is potatoes and grapes! How good can that be for my waist line?? :haha: 

hopefulpony - welcome hun!! Will add you to the front page. Good luck with the house move! There is a part of me that hates moving house but another part of me loves it! Hope all goes well with the move. 

Really good to see all the great weight losses this week! :wohoo: 

Will update the front page tonight.


----------



## tardiz

It kinda is. What it is my husband and I are big dr who fans and when I found out I was pregnant I didnt want to tell anyone until the 12 weeks. My mum and sister guessed because I wasn't drinking and nicknamed the baby tardiz, the 'z' so it sounded hip and 'street' (their words :) ) and was their code when they spoke to eachorher ( my family are strange :) ) xx Well done on the weight loss everyone :)


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I've reached my 2 stone mark, so another silver seven!
Total lost 28lb!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Tardiz love it- cute nick name
Me and doh are huge doctor fans 
Going through withdrawal waiting for this season to start
( the one time I wish British tv had the same seasons as American )
I'm not American but since Canada is next door we get Americanized lol)


----------



## tardiz

Tell me about it. It is beging shown in two halts here again!!! But it should be a biggie next year :) how are you liking matt smith? Xx


----------



## danniemum2be

I got weighed tuesday and lost a pound. was a little disappointed though, but came on tue night so that maybe why it was only a pound. 2 pound off my first stone and 1 pound off my 5% xx


----------



## buttonnose82

well done!! any loss is better than a gain :)

WI #2 for me in the morning eek!


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone,

Can I join in? After having 2 babies in 2 years I have a lot to lose! My first target is to lose 4 1/2 stone so we can think about trying to baby no 3. I had two complicated pregnancies one with GD and the other pre-eclampsia so really want to get my BMI down to 30 before thinking of trying again. I've been going back and forth on whether to do Slimming World or Weight Watchers but feel WW will probably fit in more with our lifestyle. I will have to follow it online as there are no meetings that suit. Going to go tomorrow for a big healthy shopping and get started in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## tardiz

Although I do go to meetings I find the online very helpful! I only go to the meetings for weigh and to buy some of the yummy bars but then it is just down the road from me :) good luck. There are some lovely recepies Online :)


----------



## Lissa41585

Hi All,

So...before I had my LO, I had lost 50lbs on weight watchers!(which I think HELPED me to get my LO on the 1st place!) But now, 4 months later after LO, I still have 20lbs on that are feeling impossible to lose! 

I had tried weight watchers a few weeks after I had him, but I was finding myself stressing out and not able to stay focused on it...so I just decided I was going to maintain the weight I was at, and try again in a while(which I did maintain, so yay on that!) and now, I am back to doing weight watchers because I am feeling ready, but I am getting so frustrated because in the past, when I would start, I would drop weight SO fast...and now, it feels like I can't loose anything, and I am sticking to my points and eating really well :( I'm just not sure what else to do!


----------



## Mexx

Hi, 
I'm thinking about starting ww. I need to loose at least a stone, but an extra half would be amazing. I am currently around 11 stone - maybe just over. My ideal weight is still within my recommended weight. 
I have never done ww before but going to be joining online. 
How quickly should you expect to see weight coming off? 
Thanks, 
Me xx


----------



## CLH_X3

i do ww.... im currently on my 16th week doing it .. so far iv lost 31lbs ... 

just wanted to say well done to everyone on there losses


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job everyone! 

I was really coming in to just read so I can stay caught up but CLH your daughter was born on my birthday! :D And such a beautiful name, I love it!


----------



## danniemum2be

really hoping i lose 2 lb this week so that brings me to my first stone and for another reason.

me and my auntie are doing it together and have each brought a £1 scratch card every weigh in, 1st to reach a stone gets the scratch cards. so if i lose 2 1b this week think i get about 12 scratch cards :happydance:


----------



## hellypops

Only lost 1lb this week but i got first AF since having Charlie so i guess thats not too bad :thumbup: 
I've just started exercising again today to hopefully i'll have a good loss next week.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## hellbaby

:hi: Hi, can i join you? Ive also had 2 babies in 2 years, my youngest is now 10 months so I reckon it's time to stop fannying about (pardon the pun!) and shift this weight. Also we're going to Oz for a month in December (hubby is Australian but I've never been) which is a great incentive! Have joined WW online today :happydance:
Start weight: 11 st 7lb
Goal weight: 9 st


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies, forgot to update Thursday but I put half a pound on :/ need to get my head sorted and start losing again x


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - so much for me to catch up on and really do need to update that front page!! So sorry I've been MIA - had a really busy few days. 

Well done on the great weight losses this past week! 
Welcome to all the new ladies!! Will add you to the front page. 

Dannie - FXed you loose that 2lbs this week! 

Hellypops - exercise should help with loosing weight. How long after having Charlie did you go back to WW? 

Hope everyone is doing well. 
Make the most of the sunshine - enjoy the good weather and zero point salads.


----------



## Mexx

On day 3 of weightwatchers now using the propoints. I've enjoyed it so far :) 

How soon did you all see results? 

I feel like i'm cheating with the weekly extras and so only used 1 so far. 

Any suggestions of really yummy but low PP goodies to keep us going? I've still got a basket of easter goodies which i'm doing my best to ignore!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Mexx, Well done for sticking to the plan so far! 
Those weekly extra points are there to be used if and when you need them! SO dont feel like you are cheating, cause you aren't cheating at all!! 
I presume are you doing the online WW and weighing yourself at home. I would suggest weighing yourself once a week - same day, same time and roughly in the same clothes. (I used to weigh myself every morning after going to the loo. Thats how I kept myself motivated though) Also try to put the scales in the same place, on a hard floor is best. Which day did you start the plan? 
Hope this helps.


----------



## tardiz

Low sugar or ww jelly is 0 points. So I make loads of mini ones at the weekend have one of those a day. I feel like I'm being naughty having jelly :) also it's worth checking and working out supermarket own brand or value stuff for points because I've found a few things that are the same in point value but cheaper. Also £1 land have quite a bit of ww stuff. My fav thing to eat is sausage and apple skewers. I use ww sausages (1pt for 1 or 3 pts for 2) cut them into pieces and skewer them with chopped apple in between and grill. I serve with zero point veg and a bit of potato ( which I need in a meal) :)

Any one got any recepies they recommend? Xx


----------



## hellypops

skweek35 said:


> Hellypops - exercise should help with loosing weight. How long after having Charlie did you go back to WW?


I joined online when he was 4 weeks old, i know they tell you to wait until 6 weeks but my diet was so poor, i never ate a meal just grazed on crisps and biscuits:blush: and i see ww more of a healthy eating than just a diet.


----------



## skweek35

I really want to go back to WW as soon as possible after having baby. But seeing that I usually go to WI sessions with family I dont know if they will let me join before the 6 weeks? 
Will just have to wait and see what I can pull out the bag


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 2 lbs this week bringing my total to 45.4 lbs lost now! I'm so close to hitting 50! I can't wait!


----------



## pdmcd17

Tardiz when you say jelly do you mean jam or marmalade stuff
Or do you mean jello/ gelatine stuff - just curios which you mean cause I'd love a 0 pt jam 

We have these poppers here we can get at the grocery store it's a 4" round popped rice kinda cake almost pita like but crispy like rice crispies - there like 4-5 for 1 pt great snack food you can put spreads on it also


----------



## danniemum2be

pdmcd17 said:


> Tardiz when you say jelly do you mean jam or marmalade stuff
> Or do you mean jello/ gelatine stuff - just curios which you mean cause I'd love a 0 pt jam
> 
> We have these poppers here we can get at the grocery store it's a 4" round popped rice kinda cake almost pita like but crispy like rice crispies - there like 4-5 for 1 pt great snack food you can put spreads on it also

its 0 point jello/gelatine is our jelly x


----------



## danniemum2be

hows everyone doing this week??

i dont feel like i look and slimmer yet, but then ive lost a stone before and not looked much different. im so determined this time though. the weight has just piled on in the past 3 years since falling pregnant with LO. and ive really let myself go so got to sort my bum out and shift this weight xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just 1lb off this week. 

I'm not surprised as I was struck down with a really bad cold and cough last week and didn't go to any of my usual exercise classes as I just didn't feel well enough to get through them. Plus it's TOTM for me which usually means a gain so am happy to have had a small loss.

Now I'm feeling better am going to try and do plenty of exercise this week to try and have a better loss next week :)


----------



## Laura2919

Hello :wave: 

I'm new. I've done Weight Watchers before but changed to Slimming World and lost 25lbs! Put it all back on and since then have found it incredibly hard to shift it again! :( boo! Normally I rush things, rush into diets thinking I am ready when I am not so this time I didn't , I decided I was going to wait 2 weeks and get my nephew's Christening out of the way and the girls were starting nursery and their swimming lessons and with it being rush rush I didn't want to start something that would end in failure. 

I'm sick of looking in the mirror and not being happy with myself then eating something and thinking ah tomorrow I will start, its always tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow! 
SW just wasn't working for me so I've joined WW. I do it online and my mum weighs me on Mondays. I can't attend a group as I am a single mum and the girls have nobody to stay with as my mum works evenings and my dad works nights so its just me! 

I started yesterday and really enjoyed it. I planned what I was going to eat so I didn't get caught out having to weigh/measure or guess! Lol. 

So here I am. Starting weight of 13st 9lbs and I'd like to be 9st but I am not focusing on that right now. I would just like to get down to 12st 9lbs and from there I will work down to my ultimate goal. 

So hello everyone.. Hope its ok that I join :)


----------



## pdmcd17

danniemum2be said:


> hows everyone doing this week??
> 
> i dont feel like i look and slimmer yet, but then ive lost a stone before and not looked much different. im so determined this time though. the weight has just piled on in the past 3 years since falling pregnant with LO. and ive really let myself go so got to sort my bum out and shift this weight xx

I found it wasnt till around 20lbs i noticed a real change and around 25-30 that people commented.

tomorrow is wi and im hoping to be down. I have really plateaued the last 6 wks and i want a loss to feel like im back on track.


----------



## danniemum2be

2 1b off for me this week! lost my first stone! happy girly right now :D xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls, forgot too update on saturday that I lost 1lb :)

has anyone had their frozen meals?? hubby is picking me up a couple tonight for nights when he isn't home/eating (which isn't often but handy too have)

which ones do you recommend :)


----------



## pdmcd17

I like a few of the ww frozen meals the chicken alfredo is my fave one
I dont know what you have in the UK compared to Canada I do know the US has a ton of ww foods we dont have here i always stock up when we go there for a trip


----------



## Laura2919

Beef hotpot and their pizza's are delicious!!!!


----------



## tardiz

I like the chicken curry x


----------



## Laura2919

Right. I am trying the beef and red wine casserole tonight so I will tell you exactly what its like soon :)


----------



## Mexx

:i love the ready meals as have only just started WW and I know exactly how many points it is :) No worrying about if i've worked it out correctly. 

Tried the pizza tonight - shared with hubby with some of the garlic dough balls. A yummy and very filling meal for 10pp. 

Does anyone know how many points Mikado are please?


----------



## Laura2919

2 pro points each I think.


----------



## Mexx

Laura2919 said:


> 2 pro points each I think.

was hoping they would be less as only small lol


----------



## pdmcd17

Wow I want the Uk ww selections
Thankfully we're heading to the Us in may so I'll stalk up

So I had my w.i. I was up 0.5 not to bad considering I snacked all day
It's administrative assistant day so we all brought in food for them ( I tracked everything)
But I did go for a 5 k run before ww and were heading to the gym now to do weights and a bit more cardio

I'm hoping next week I'll be down and out of the plateau


----------



## Squarepants

Hey guys

was wondering if someone can explain the basics of WW...

I really need to start on my weight loss journey but I'm not sure were to start... i need to loose approx 20 kilos.....

Thanks guys


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I am about to update the front page - any other weights you want me to update on the front page? 

Dannie - Fab you did it!! 1st!! congrats hun!! Now to go for the 21lbs mark! 

Laura2919 - welcome hun! I will add you to the front page 

Well done to all the other losses!! 



Squarepants said:


> Hey guys
> 
> was wondering if someone can explain the basics of WW...
> 
> I really need to start on my weight loss journey but I'm not sure were to start... i need to loose approx 20 kilos.....
> 
> Thanks guys

Hi Squarepants!! 
The basics - lets see if I can remember it all. (Are you going to follow the points or propoints system?) 

Propoints - You get a daily propoints allowance that is based on your age, height and current weight. It is recommended that you use all these propoints in the day. You will also be given a weekly allowance of 49 propoints. These are there for you to use if and when you want or need. You can save them for a special occasion or just if you want something extra and have finished your daily points. Some people use all of these points in the week where as others hardly touch them. 
You can also earn more propoints by exercising. The duration and intensity of the exercise will determine how many propoints you earn each time. 

Food - The propoints value is based on carb, protein, fat and fibre content. There are books and a calculator you can buy from the online shop or from the weekly meetings that will tell you how many propoints are in the basic foods. If using the online tracker it automatically tells you how many propoints for each food. 
There are free foods - all fresh fruits, most vegetables and salads! I lived on these!! 
I found that carbs, esp pasta, was higher in propoints. 
There is also an ipod/iphone app that I loved!! Don't know if there is an android app though. 
Hope this helps. If you have any more questions, please dont hesitate to ask! 



Sorry I've been MIA. Had a very busy week between courses at work, scan and citizenship ceremony! I'm just glad its the weekend and I get to catch up on sleep and B&B!! 

Here is the scan pics - one chilled baby here! Hands behind the head and legs up!! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg 
It even decided after about 10 minutes that enough was enough and turned over and went to sleep!! Cheeky little one!! 

Hope everyone has had a good week and enjoying the weekend!


----------



## hellypops

Lovely scan pics skweek, they're really clear. It almost makes me broody again but i think i've got my hands full with 3 :haha:

I've had an ok week,i was ill at the begining of the week so my plan to exercise went out the window, but i still managed to loose 2lbs :happydance: so i'm down 12lb in total and aiming for my 1stone next week.

Hope everyone else is doing good :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks hellypops! Yes the pics are really clear! I love them! 

Well done on loosing 2lbs this week! FXed you loose another 2lbs this next week!


----------



## tardiz

I have lost 12 1/2 lbs to date. I'm going Tuesday and hope to have got to my first stone!!


----------



## Try Rocking

I love the scan pictures, they're so clear!! 

I'm going to hopefully update tomorrow but I'm heading out of town so we'll see if I can manage it before I go! It's not looking like much of a loss at this point despite eating well and exercising a lot :(


----------



## Mexx

Just done my weekly weigh in - lost :) Now at 10st6 and 3/4. Love the new weightwatchers scales - they are so accurate it really does help. 

Hubbie just told me that he has said we are meeting with his family for tea and going out to the local beefeater.... this does not fit in with my diet! grrrr. I much prefer to save my weeklies for a treat after work, but will probably have to use the majority today :(


----------



## skweek35

Well done Mexx! how many lbs have you lost so far? 
I would just enjoy the one meal out and make sure I do a bit more exercise to make up for it. Dont know if the weather will play along for a country walk before or after though - these Blinkin April showers!!


----------



## Mexx

Thank you :) 

I started at 11st, but carry nearly all my weight on my tummy and going on honeymoon in 6 weeks and would love to feel good in my bikini. 

Yeah this weather is awful here too. Was planning a walk with my Sister but put that on hold. 

Plan is to try and go on the rowing machine a few times today - I can only do about 5-10 minutes and I'm worn out - oops! 

Has anyone tried the slendertone Ab belts? Just wondered how people rated them....


----------



## skweek35

Fab work Mexx!!! will put you down for 4lbs lost so far!! 

I too can only do a few minutes on a rowing machine at a time! I'm hopeless on that piece of equipment! But treadmil is a different story. 
Never had or tried the slendertone ab belts. Sorry I cant be of more help.


----------



## Mexx

I love going on the treadmill too. Wish we had one at home as know I'd be more likely to use that. I like going for walks. Got a rowing machine and an exercise bike. Neither gets as much use as it should though - oops!


----------



## danniemum2be

hows everyone getting on?? ive been out for a few meals this week and cheaky puddings, so dont know how i will get on. i even had a mcdonalds on friday but tried to fit it into my points and think ive only just touched my weekly allowance. so still hoping for a little loss.

how do you all manage with going out for meals/takeaways etc???


----------



## Mexx

danniemum2be said:


> hows everyone getting on?? ive been out for a few meals this week and cheaky puddings, so dont know how i will get on. i even had a mcdonalds on friday but tried to fit it into my points and think ive only just touched my weekly allowance. so still hoping for a little loss.
> 
> how do you all manage with going out for meals/takeaways etc???


Sorry I'm no help but......I've just been out for a meal with my husband parents. I've no idea what to point it at either. Part of me is thinking of counting it as all of my weeklies which would then mean I couldn't have extra treats until next Sunday when my new weeklies start ..... :/

I wish all restaurants had their meals propoint-ed. The starter I had tonight at the Beefeater was on here, but not my main. Starter would have been 16PP if I ate it all. Going to put it down at 13PP as I left quite a lot (well hubby ate it!) No idea what to put my main down at :(

Grilled chicken wrapped in 1 piece of bacon. 6-8 chips. Brocolli and carrots.


----------



## Laura2919

Hello. :wave: Well done Mexx! Hope you get to what you want by your honeymoon? Are you off anywhere nice? 

I lost 3.5lbs this week :) Happy with that! I'm going to be weighing in on a Sunday rather than a Monday. I had a sneaky treat at mums too (only chicken lol nothing too unhealthy) and now I am going to do some exercise. 

:)


----------



## Laura2919

Oops double post. Sorry


----------



## Mexx

Laura2919 said:


> Hello. :wave: Well done Mexx! Hope you get to what you want by your honeymoon? Are you off anywhere nice?
> 
> I lost 3.5lbs this week :) Happy with that! I'm going to be weighing in on a Sunday rather than a Monday. I had a sneaky treat at mums too (only chicken lol nothing too unhealthy) and now I am going to do some exercise.
> 
> :)

We are going to a 5* hotel in Marmaris Turkey. Never been all inclusive before so I'm excited :) 

Well done on the 3.5lb! thats really good especially as you weighed a day earlier than normal :)


----------



## Laura2919

Mexx said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. :wave: Well done Mexx! Hope you get to what you want by your honeymoon? Are you off anywhere nice?
> 
> I lost 3.5lbs this week :) Happy with that! I'm going to be weighing in on a Sunday rather than a Monday. I had a sneaky treat at mums too (only chicken lol nothing too unhealthy) and now I am going to do some exercise.
> 
> :)
> 
> We are going to a 5* hotel in Marmaris Turkey. Never been all inclusive before so I'm excited :)
> 
> Well done on the 3.5lb! thats really good especially as you weighed a day earlier than normal :)Click to expand...


Thanks. I'm definitely pleased with that :) 

Turkey is lovely. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mexx

Laura2919 said:


> Thanks. I'm definitely pleased with that :)
> 
> Turkey is lovely. Enjoy!!

Thank you - never been before - very excited :)


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm now down 48 lbs :)


----------



## hellbaby

OMG, I lost 6lb in my 1st week! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

Well done on your losses :)


----------



## danniemum2be

Well done Hellbaby and try rocking theyre both amazing losses!!!! xxx


----------



## hellbaby

danniemum2be said:


> Well done Hellbaby and try rocking theyre both amazing losses!!!! xxx

Thanks, I'm so pleased! I love this plan- I lost 3 stone on the old WW plan (pre babies!) but I think this one is even better, I don't feel deprived at all. I just hope the loss continues at a decent rate,ie, 2lb a week, as I remember it was tortuously slow the closer I got to goal! I'm on 26 points which I think is the lowest so can't drop any if it does.
Out of interest, does everybody use all their weekly points? I used every single one last week! :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

i lost a stone in 5 weeks so i think its fab too.

i get alot more points than you so some nights i struggle to use them all xxx


----------



## hellbaby

I think I drank most of weekly ones last week :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

I only get 29 :( I want more :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

i get 40 :blush: but i am only young and tall and heavy x


----------



## Laura2919

I'm young!! Well I like to think I am. :rofl: although I am only a midget!


----------



## danniemum2be

i dont know how they worki it lol. im 22 if that counts?? xx


----------



## Laura2919

I'm 25! Lol. Not that much older! :rofl: 

I am 13st 6.5lbs now! lol! My mum was 17st and same height on 29 points lol


----------



## danniemum2be

bloodyhell why do i get so many points!!! lol probably shouldnt be complaining!!


----------



## Laura2919

Lol!


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone,

I posted a couple of weeks ago about starting WW but have had a hectic couple of weeks with going back to work so I'm just getting started today! I am actually excited about it, I just want to get this weight shifted I'm sick of feeling rubbish all the time. Does anyone post their daily menus?


----------



## Laura2919

We could if you like! I normally eat weight watchers meals because they are quick and easy for me with the girls and being on my own but I do have other bits in between!


----------



## tardiz

Weigh I'm day today. I'm Hoping to have lost 1 1/2 lbs so I reach my first stone lost but I don't think so :( I had my final exams for uni yesterday so we went for a big meal (excuses excuses :( ) xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

wooohooo weighed in this morning at my meeting. 2.5 1bs off for me! makes 16.5 in 6 weeks!! happy lady! cant wait for it to start showing though! xx


----------



## Carrie76

danniemum2be - That's brilliant, well done! Do you find yourself having more energy throughout the day? That's my biggest thing, no energy at the moment and with 2 kids 2 and under I need energy, lol

Laura - I was reading your journal earlier, that's a great idea so think I'll maybe start one of those and update it everynight. That way I have accountability too as I'm just doing the plan from home. How do you find the WW meals? I'm just about to have the crustless quiche with salad for lunch:thumbup:


----------



## tardiz

I lost 3 1/2 lbs :) that's 16lb in total :)


----------



## skweek35

TryRocking, Hell baby, danniemum2be and tardiz - wow!! fab losses there, ladies!! 

Hellbaby - sometimes I used all my weekly points and othertimes I hardly touch them. Just depends on my week really.


----------



## danniemum2be

i havent noticed if i have more energy yet. but thats probably down to the fact im having a hard time at the moment getting maisie off her night time bottle and shes not sleeping through much at all.

i dont look like ive lost anything yet though. i really want to get to the stage where people notice and comment. 

having another tough night with maisie, just wanting to sit and cry and break out a huuuge bar of chocolate, or 2. what do you ladies do when your needing comfort food???


----------



## skweek35

Dannie - you have done so well so far to loose over 16lbs already! Dont loose track of that weight you have already lost! 
Sorry I cant help with the comfort eating bit - as I'm preggers I eat what I want at the mo. 
Before getting preggers I would eat the comfort food I want, using my weekly propoints. We dont have many 'naughty' foods in our house as its just the 2 of us at the mo. But I can see that when this one gets older things will be very different. I will have to find a new level of commitment and restraint to stick to the diet. 
Stay focused and committed. :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

skweek- you are so good to keep this going! When I was pregnant all I could think about was eating :haha:
dannie and tardiz- fab losses :happydance::happydance:, it's made me feel even more positive about the plan!


----------



## hellbaby

Dannie, have you tried the ww choc cake bars? Only 2 pps and gorgeous! x


----------



## skweek35

I will second those - ASDA sells the WW rich toffee bars! My DF tells me off if we run out of them. I usually buy about 6 packs at a shot. :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

thanks girls. i caked in and gave maisie her bottle (naughty mummy) shes not too well so felt sorry for her andshes fell straight back to sleep.

so i dug out my rich toffee bar id hid in the freezer and had it with a cup of tea and feeling much better! thanks girls!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

Carrie76 said:


> danniemum2be - That's brilliant, well done! Do you find yourself having more energy throughout the day? That's my biggest thing, no energy at the moment and with 2 kids 2 and under I need energy, lol
> 
> Laura - I was reading your journal earlier, that's a great idea so think I'll maybe start one of those and update it everynight. That way I have accountability too as I'm just doing the plan from home. How do you find the WW meals? I'm just about to have the crustless quiche with salad for lunch:thumbup:

I like most of the meals, the shepherds pie and beef lasange are not that great. I'm Italian so I knew I wouldn't like the lasange haha! The shepherds pie had no meat in it whatsoever. 

I've had the beef and red wine casserole, steam and serve chop suey (new), crustless quiche, their oval pizza's and their bigger pizza's and I like all of those :thumbup:

I refuse to turn my oven on to warm the quiche so I just shove it in the micro for a few minutes instead! Nice big salad with it and its lovely.. :) Did you like it?


----------



## pdmcd17

wow are all these ww foods - im hungry reading about them

so af was due yesterday i have had scant spotting the past 2 days and im hungry all the time darn pms
really just show up already. 

I have wi tonight and im hoping to be down finally. but im not sure with the constant hunger what i will be i will post later


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah do you not have all the range where you are? Good luck for you WI


----------



## hellbaby

I tried one of the zero points tips off the WW site- mashed cauliflower!! They suggest it as a substitute for rice etc, and as odd as it sounds, it was lovely! I mashed it up with a veg stock cube, a splash of skimmed milk and a teaspoon of butter :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

So I was down 0.7 today, I was hoping for more but it's a loss
I still have 0.8 to get back to where I was before this see saw plateau

I'm wondering if my increase in activity is a factor I run 5 k 3 x wk and bike or rollerblade 2-3 x week 
I guess next week will be the test another week of being on track with my activity levels at this level

Now to avoid the temptation of the post race food on Sunday


----------



## mummydee

hi girls

have been missing in action for a couple of weeks as had to have a little op, but back now to record my progress

Week 1: 3.5lbs OFF
Week 2: 3lbs OFF
Week 3: 0.5lbs ON
Week 4: 1lb OFF *silver seven*

Total lost to date: 7lbs


----------



## Laura2919

Well done :) 

I don't like cauliflower so it wouldn't be something I'd like to try! Lol.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Good to see you are all still around. Sorry I've been MIA this week but work has been crazy busy!! 
Just so glad its a long weekend here!! 

pdmcd - Well done on loosing 0.7lbs this week! FXed you loose that last little bit. I know how you feel! I had 3 months of see saw plateau!! It was really frustrating! and just when I did break through and start loosing again I found out that I was pregnant!! 

mummydee - well done on loosing your 1st 7lbs and getting your 1st silver seven!! 


AFM - according to my scan last week I'm now in my 2nd trimester (14 weeks) 
starting to feel a bit better and seem to have a bit more energy. Still think I might have a nap in a bit - do enjoy those ! 
I am also really glad to report that my weight has not increased as much as I thought it would! Only picked up about 5lbs so far, of which 4lbs was picked up within days of finding out I was pregnant! So not bad going!! 

GL with off the WI's this next week. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## pdmcd17

That is good sk - are you having another scan soon? You should post a scan pic
Af came today not sure if my cycles are lengthening again or not

Weighed myself this am at home and I was down another 3 well see what happens at my real wi maybe I was retaining


----------



## danniemum2be

gahhhh i had a tiny packet of mini cheddars this morning. maisie wasnt eating them so i had 1, which turned into the whole packet. ive just checked and that tiny packet was 4 points!!! :cry:


----------



## Eoz

:wave: I am an old member who followed Weight watchers a year or so ago,I got very ill and had a Hysterectomy so fell in to depression and never sorted my weight out.I did loose a bit to get married in Jan this year but not enough :cry: I went shopping for clothes recently and it was hideous i looked stupid and frumpy so I decided to go back to Weight Watchers.I attend meetings which is the kick up the bum i need!

I started 6 weeks ago and weighed in at 11 stone 3lbs.When I first joined before I was 12st 2 and only ever got to 11 stone 6lb,I then hit a wall and couldn't shift it.Since starting again I have lost 10 lbs and now down to 10st 6lbs and finally in a size 12 :happydance:

I would like to loose another stone.I go to Zumba and ride a bike to work.my job is active and busy so that helps me stop snacking on junk and burn calories.

I'm just stuck on nice meal ideas,breakfast and yummy snacks.I do find tracking is great and if I don't I fall of the wagon.I've had a bad start to the week but I don't weigh in till Wednesday so I'll be able to reign it in (hopefully)

Looking forward to meeting you all and sharing your weight loss journeys with you :flower:

P.S I have been asked to have a go as a leader.Are any of you lovely ladies a leader?


----------



## skweek35

pdmcd - thanks hun. Will see if I can find the website where I usually store my pics. This babybrain thing is really hitting me hard today! :haha: 

Dannie - oops 4pp!! ouch - time for a brisk walk! teehee oh hell baby-gym! that should work it off! 

Eoz - welcome back hun. Good that you are feeling better and have recovered from your op. 
A little about me. I joined WW last year April in a bid to loose as much weight as possible for my wedding next year - or at least thats what I told my mom. Real reason was we were TTCing for a few months with no success. So decided that trying to loose a bit would help. Well a year down the line I'd lost 3 stone. Then discovered I was pregnant! :wohoo: So I have had to put WW on hold till after the baby is born. I will still have a few months to try get back into shape before the wedding next April. 

It sure looks like you have your days packed out for you with all the right activities! 
As far as the meals go - I usually enjoyed a fruit smoothie for breakfast - 2 pieces of fruit(free) and a small WW jogurt (1pp). Blitzed up - yum yum!! 
Lunches would vary for me - sometimes a salad with left over chicken, tuna or prawns. The free butternutsquash soup with a WW naan bread or a sandwhich. 
Dinners I'm no good at as my DF is so fussy with food I would just try making it healthier for me.


----------



## Eoz

Thank you hun and wow Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Eoz! 
It has, admittedly, taken me a few hours to remember/find where I host some of my photo's, but I've finally managed to find them and here is a pic of my scan. It was done about 10 days ago and they dated me at 12w4d. So according to their dates I'm now 14 weeks! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg
One very laid back baby with legs kicked up and hands behind the head!


----------



## hellypops

Lost 3lbs this week:hugs: i've now lost 15lbs and am starting to feel alot more positive now and determined to get to goal.
Hope evreryone else is doing well


----------



## princessgrim

hi all

I have recently joined weight watchers after being dragged there by a friend who is doing brilliantly :happydance:. im in my 3rd week.

I weighted in at a shocking 15lb 8oz and i could have cried :cry: 
i lost 2 and half lb the 1st week and stayed same last week. im dreading this week.

I have a major prob with binge eating andd struggling to stick to it, and was hoping to find ideas to help stop this.
I am also a stress eater and finding that hard to deal with esp with so much goin on at the mo, but i really need to loose the weight as its making everythin else worse


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey guys! Just a quick update, after a week visiting my family (which is usually bad for me weight wise) I did pretty good and I am down another 2 lbs which brings my weight loss to 50 lbs! :)


----------



## Eoz

princessgrim said:


> hi all
> 
> I have recently joined weight watchers after being dragged there by a friend who is doing brilliantly :happydance:. im in my 3rd week.
> 
> I weighted in at a shocking 15lb 8oz and i could have cried :cry:
> i lost 2 and half lb the 1st week and stayed same last week. im dreading this week.
> 
> I have a major prob with binge eating andd struggling to stick to it, and was hoping to find ideas to help stop this.
> I am also a stress eater and finding that hard to deal with esp with so much goin on at the mo, but i really need to loose the weight as its making everythin else worse

:wave: Hey you : )

You are doing fine and with your new exercise bike it'll soon fall off x


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome to the new/ returning 

Sk loved the scan pics!!

I ran a 5 k race today I did it in 39.31 mins!!
It was my first race in 2 yrs (& one of many to come)
Im not as fast as I was the first time I did this race 3 yrs ago but I will get there again
I checked and I'm actually only 15lbs heavier then I was 3 yrs ago 
I still have a ways to go to get to goal wt or running times 
But I will get there


----------



## Eoz

skweek35 said:


> Thanks Eoz!
> It has, admittedly, taken me a few hours to remember/find where I host some of my photo's, but I've finally managed to find them and here is a pic of my scan. It was done about 10 days ago and they dated me at 12w4d. So according to their dates I'm now 14 weeks!
> https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg
> One very laid back baby with legs kicked up and hands behind the head!

one chilled out baba :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

:hi: ladies :flower: 
Hellypops - 15lbs - great loss so far! Keep going hun!!

Tryrocking - what an inspiration you are to everyone here!!! Do you by anychance have before photos and a new photo? Would love to see what a difference that 50lbs has made to you. (If you dont mind posting personal pics?) 

Princessgrim - 2lbs in the first week is a really good start. My advice would be to plan what you are going to eat each day. Plan to have lots of zero point salads for snacks and try to get out for walks or any exercise - that alway kept my mind off and hands away from food. 
I started off at 15st 1lb. Seeing that 15 stone was really good motivation to keep on plan for me. I also had a 'fat' photo on the front of the fridge to stop me from eating anything that I should not be eating. Just that reminder of what I used to look like - and a photo that made me look really fat! was good motivation. 
I lost 3st in about 9months! I would also suggest finding an event that you want to look good for to keep you motivated too. 
I hope this has helped. Stick around here and I'm sure we can all keep each other motivated to keep going. 

pdmcd - 5km's in just under 40 minutes! that brilliant!! I usually do that in about 45 minutes. I'm sure with a bit of practice you can easily do that in under 30 mins. Just imagine me on the side lines with big pink pompoms!! hehe go pdmcd you can do it!! hehe 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Let me know if there are more weights to update on the front page.


----------



## Laura2919

Hello! I gained a lb this week. Explained in my diet journal but back on it today! Looking for a 3lb loss this week. Wish me luck. :)


----------



## skweek35

Good attitude there Laura, Keep focused and you will achieve your goal!


----------



## Laura2919

Thank you! I know I can do it. :)


----------



## Try Rocking

That's a great additude to have! You may have a bad day, a bad week (or even a string of them depending on what's going on) but getting back at it is what matters! You are doing awesome! :hugs: 

So, before I even started thinking of losing weight I never would have shown this picture to anyone. That's me in August of last year, the second picture is of me yesterday (officially 50 lbs down!). I still have a ways to go (my ticker doesn't show all of what I need to lose) but I don't plan on being done until I'm at the weight I want to be! 

I am the one in the middle in the blue shirt in the second picture (just in case you couldn't tell lol)
 



Attached Files:







134.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 12









girls.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## princessgrim

WOW :thumbup: what a difference hun, your doin great.

I found out a pic 2day of how i looked about a yr b4 i had my eldest and comparing it to one taken at my sisters wedding in march the difference horrified me :cry:

but i am determined to do it this time and with the help of a group of freinds going to the same WW meeting i know i can do it, even half a lb a week would do me as its something.


----------



## Try Rocking

We're here to help you too! We're all in the same boat regardless of how much we have to lose, we're all here to lose! 

Half a pound a week adds up, you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Tryrocking - WOW what a difference that 50lbs has made to you!!! You are looking fab!! 

Even though I'm not allowed to be on WW at the mo, I'm still here to support everyone! I agree with what tryrocking said about 'getting back at it is what matters! Just being able to say yes I've had a bad patch but today or now it will change!! We need to be strong on this journey and be able to say enough is enough - I want to be a better me! 

keep at it ladies!! 
Let's stick together, we can do this!


----------



## Laura2919

Oh wow! What a difference I bet you feel great looking back at your pictures. 

I am definitely going to have a good week. I'm going to make myself lol. I haven't touched any of my weekly allowance and I am going to try and avoid them


----------



## pdmcd17

try rocking i love your before and after pics cant wait to see the finished pic
if i can ever find my starting pic i will post 

im in the process of scanning all my pics onto my comp so its very unorganized


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks guys, I feel so damn good just with 50 lbs lost! I do need to lose another 80-90 and I am not expecting to get there until at least mid 2013 but there will be an after picture sometime next year! 

I can't wait to see all of your pictures, we're going to do this! :hugs:


----------



## tardiz

Woo hoo! 50lbs is amazing. Well done you!! 

I have weigh In at 1 and have a bad suspicion I have put on :(


----------



## tardiz

Nope.. I lost 2lb. 18 in total :) only three away from my 10%


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tardiz! That's such a nice feeling to think you put on but ended up losing! :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

great job tardiz 
hopefully next week youll hit your 10% next week


----------



## danniemum2be

hey ladies. lost 1.5 lbs this week. quite happy with that since i didnt do any exercise. aiming big for 3 1bs this week. 18 lost so far in 7 weeks :happydance: 

just back from liverpool shopping all day too been walking for 8 hours only stopping for lunch. my legs feel like theyre about to drop off and my knees ache so much. cant wait to get to goal and not have to carry so much weight around on my poor legs! xx


----------



## mummysturt1

Hello
Im Jodie and i finally joined WW tonight!! Weighed in at a shocking 12st13.5, so upset with myself. 
I work full time and have 1 son, James who has just turned 2, and im married!
So hoping to be able to chat to some of you guys on here x


----------



## SKAV

-


----------



## tardiz

Good luck Jodie. I find just talking about it helps me stay focused. 

Does any one have any recepies ( with points) that they wouldn't mind sharing. I'm looking for new inspiration.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone!

I guess I'll reintroduced myself here :) For those who don't know me I started this thread (changed the owner) back in January 2009 when I started my WW journey. I lost 105 pounds (had just hit my goal weight) when I fell pregnant with #2! :happydance: I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy on Saturday and am eager to get back on the WW bandwagon. I plan to rejoin this week and start my weekly weigh ins on Saturday. As of now I have around 40 pounds to lose to get back to where I was but will officially WI on Saturday. I can't promise to be able to keep up 100% (free time is severely limited right now :lol:) but will try. :)


----------



## danniemum2be

Welcome back Vickie! and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome back Vickie! :hugs: Those 40 lbs will melt off in no time! :hugs:


----------



## mummydee

Another good week for me. Sorry am not around much at the moment, got a massive essay due end of the month!

Week 1: 3.5lbs OFF
Week 2: 3lbs OFF
Week 3: 0.5lbs ON
Week 4: 1lb OFF *silver seven*
Week 5: 3lb OFF *5% target reached*

Total lost to date: 10lbs


----------



## danniemum2be

well done mummydee xx


----------



## pdmcd17

So I'm down 0.4 and I'm actually upset
I know I should be happy but I'm not
I'm tired of the standstill 

I've tracked everything granted I used all my weekly but I also earned 39 ap and didn't touch them

I guess it's time to go back to week one and figure out how many wp to use with my running and activity to loose and not feel hungry


----------



## Eoz

Vickie said:


> :hi: Everyone!
> 
> I guess I'll reintroduced myself here :) For those who don't know me I started this thread (changed the owner) back in January 2009 when I started my WW journey. I lost 105 pounds (had just hit my goal weight) when I fell pregnant with #2! :happydance: I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy on Saturday and am eager to get back on the WW bandwagon. I plan to rejoin this week and start my weekly weigh ins on Saturday. As of now I have around 40 pounds to lose to get back to where I was but will officially WI on Saturday. I can't promise to be able to keep up 100% (free time is severely limited right now :lol:) but will try. :)


Welcome back hunny and Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Eoz

1lb weight loss this week.i'm still happy as its a loss but ive been bike riding this week so unsure to why so little ?


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been around much this week but work has been manic again! Hoping things will quieten down a bit soon, but somehow I think that might be wishful thinking. 

Tardiz, Daniiemum2be, mummydee and Eoz - Well done to all the great weight losses ladies!! 

Welcome to mummysturt1! Between all these lovely ladies there is always someone with supporting words and encouragement. 

Vickie - welcome back hun!! and a huge congrats on the new addition to your family. Looks like running this thread brought me the good luck I need to get my much awaited and wanted BFP!! Not long after taking over this thread I got my BFP. Will be looking for someone to take over in a few months again. 
Anyone want a BFP?? :haha: 
Front page updated


----------



## tardiz

A tad off topic... I have been a 18-20 in jeans and an 18 in tops for as long as I can remember today I needed so new clothes and brought size 16 jeans and two tops in 14!!!! Little victory I know but I was made up :)

Well done everyone on your weight loss :)


----------



## Eoz

tardiz thats fab!!!!!!!!! its a lush feeling isnt it?


----------



## Vickie

that's great tardiz! :)

Well done on your loss Eoz :hugs:

Congrats on your BFP! There will be no more babies for me so no baby dust my way please :rofl: I might be okay to take the thread back over in a few months, Kiddo #1 will be going to school in Sept. so things might not be *as* hectic :rofl:

Officially back on WW and tracking as of today. I use Saturday as a "cheat day" for the week though so am doing that today.

WI at 181.5 today, final goal 145 or a healthy BMI. No exercising yet (need to be released by my doctor before I'll attempt that) but it does feel good to be back on track. Gotta get the hang of tracking everything again :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Tardiz - I just loved that feeling when I got to ask the shop assistant to fetch a smaller size! Nothing more rewarding than that feeling!! 

:haha: Ok so Vickie doesnt want the baby dust, any other takers?? :haha: 
Yup Vickie I will let you know when I'm ready to hand over again. 
As my WI day was on Thursdays my cheat day was always a friday - cakes, sweets, doorstop sandwhiches for lunch - had to have those days to keep me going. 


How is everyone elses weight loss going? Any more weights to change on the front page?


----------



## hellypops

hi everyone,
well done on all the weight losses ladies,i wi yesterday and have lost another 2lb :happydance: 
my clothes are feeling a little baggy now too so i think DH might have to treat me to a shopping trip:winkwink:
hope you're all having a good week.x.


----------



## Eve

Hi ladies! I am wondering if you could give me some good and low point (easy) breakfasts and suppers. I am a working mom so suppers are the real killers and even though I've lost almost 7lbs, I don't know how :haha:


----------



## hellbaby

Another 2lb off:happydance::happydance:
Eve, I'm in the same situation- for suppers I spent a Saturday afternoon batch cooking spaghetti bolognese, Shepherd's Pie (with Quorn Mince as I'm a veggie), Veg Stew and a couple of other WW recipes, divided them into pointed portions and froze them.
Breakfast is Weetabix with skimmed milk and sweetener (the golden syrup flavour, yum!) for 5 points. If I'm not working I have a scrambled or poached egg with mushrooms fried in Frylight and tomatoes on 2 slices of WW or Nimble bread- again 5 points.:flower:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Another 2lb off for me today :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Evening!

I've been up and down for weeks now. Meeehhhhh. I've been really good for the past 7 days so hoping Im back to where I was a few weeks ago


----------



## Squarepants

Hi guys i joined up last night at our local meeting and i have been givin 40 points a day it seems like a lot. Im 5:4 and 117 kg :( 

Can i cut my points down im worried i wont see weight loss on 40 points a day.

How much excercise should o be doin!??


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone,

My last attempt at following the plan from home didn't work, after an awful fright last night with my left hand side going numb for about 10 minutes when I was lying in bed, I honestly thought I was going to have a stroke. I am quite overweight and know this can be a risk. It went away eventually but I was then too scared to go to sleep! I think this is the jolt I needed to get my bum in gear and get this weight off. I've signed up to WW online and started using it this morning :thumbup:


----------



## broodyc

I'm starting Weight Watchers myself tomorrow. DH going to do it too. Feeling really positive about it xx


----------



## Vickie

Eve said:


> Hi ladies! I am wondering if you could give me some good and low point (easy) breakfasts and suppers. I am a working mom so suppers are the real killers and even though I've lost almost 7lbs, I don't know how :haha:

What kinds of recipes are you looking for? I might be able to scrounge up a few if I get some child free minutes :lol: PM me what you are interested in? Easier for me to keep track of my PMs than threads :blush:



hellbaby said:


> Another 2lb off:happydance::happydance:
> Eve, I'm in the same situation- for suppers I spent a Saturday afternoon batch cooking spaghetti bolognese, Shepherd's Pie (with Quorn Mince as I'm a veggie), Veg Stew and a couple of other WW recipes, divided them into pointed portions and froze them.
> Breakfast is Weetabix with skimmed milk and sweetener (the golden syrup flavour, yum!) for 5 points. If I'm not working I have a scrambled or poached egg with mushrooms fried in Frylight and tomatoes on 2 slices of WW or Nimble bread- again 5 points.:flower:


well done on your loss! :D


SmileyShazza said:


> Another 2lb off for me today :)

Great job! :happydance:



Squarepants said:


> Hi guys i joined up last night at our local meeting and i have been givin 40 points a day it seems like a lot. Im 5:4 and 117 kg :(
> 
> Can i cut my points down im worried i wont see weight loss on 40 points a day.
> 
> How much excercise should o be doin!??

I'm not entirely sure how the program works now I have heard you can cut a few points if you think it's to many but really not sure how that works...hope one of the others can help you more!

I will say that it is important to eat your points in a day. I know it seems like a lot and you feel like you won't lose but follow the plan and you will :hugs:

I started at 5 foot 4 and 250 pounds, got down to 145 before I got pregnant and am now working on losing the baby weight :)

As for exercise what are you used to doing? I would start off with easy stuff if you aren't used to much exercise and build up from there. For the first 10 months of my weight loss I lost 70 some odd pounds with no more exercise than walking (and as I lost I walked more and more). After that I started working out 3 times a week and eventually built up to 4 times a week :) Hope this helps some



Carrie76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My last attempt at following the plan from home didn't work, after an awful fright last night with my left hand side going numb for about 10 minutes when I was lying in bed, I honestly thought I was going to have a stroke. I am quite overweight and know this can be a risk. It went away eventually but I was then too scared to go to sleep! I think this is the jolt I needed to get my bum in gear and get this weight off. I've signed up to WW online and started using it this morning :thumbup:

:hugs: How scary. Good luck with the plan!



broodyc said:


> I'm starting Weight Watchers myself tomorrow. DH going to do it too. Feeling really positive about it xx

:hi: Welcome and good luck! It's great that your DH is being supportive :) I don't think I would have made it without the support of mine


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies.And Hi to all the newbies x

I went shopping yesterday and got in to a size 12 no probs.I was over moon then hubby gave me a dress to try on it was lovely and flattered me perfectly but i was even more happpy when i saw it was a 10 :happydance:

Pic below.I need hair n make up doing but cant wait to wear it out on Sat when we go for a meal.First time in 6 yrs!!

Weigh in was last night I lost 2lb x
 



Attached Files:







401743_297922620295504_100002333041828_696114_222935089_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 13









401767_297922100295556_100002333041828_696113_1411389348_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tardiz

Eoz you look gorgeous!!! Well done :D


----------



## Eoz

Thank you :flower: just need to decide on a new hairstyle and to sort the mug shot out lol


----------



## Eve

Eoz- It's morning and I haven't had a coffee so when I looked at your ticker I thought it said 132lb lost and was like :shock: holy shit! lol 

You look great and I love the dress!


----------



## Eoz

lmao!!!! It does look like it !!

A man at my group has lost 79lbs in a year.he still has at least 40lbs to go but he inspires me xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Eoz said:


> Morning Ladies.And Hi to all the newbies x
> 
> I went shopping yesterday and got in to a size 12 no probs.I was over moon then hubby gave me a dress to try on it was lovely and flattered me perfectly but i was even more happpy when i saw it was a 10 :happydance:
> 
> Pic below.I need hair n make up doing but cant wait to wear it out on Sat when we go for a meal.First time in 6 yrs!!
> 
> Weigh in was last night I lost 2lb x

looking good congrats!!!!!!!

so im finally out of my slump i was down 0.5 but im finnally down from where i was 8 weeks ago. I know my measurements have changed but im finally down granted its 0.1 from my lowest 8 wks ago but since i have been down 3 weeks (minimally) i have gotten over the plateau.

i think my activity is a factor and now i have to play with my wp and ap to lose at a better rate.


----------



## Try Rocking

Eoz you look great, the dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## Vickie

you look fantastic Eoz! :)


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - so much for me to catch up on this week - so here we go... 


hellypops said:


> hi everyone,
> well done on all the weight losses ladies,i wi yesterday and have lost another 2lb :happydance:
> my clothes are feeling a little baggy now too so i think DH might have to treat me to a shopping trip:winkwink:
> hope you're all having a good week.x.

Fab weight loss! well done! I loved being able to ask the shop assistant to get a smaller size! That is motivation enough for me. 



Eve said:


> Hi ladies! I am wondering if you could give me some good and low point (easy) breakfasts and suppers. I am a working mom so suppers are the real killers and even though I've lost almost 7lbs, I don't know how :haha:

I loved my fruit smoothies for breakfast. Used the WW 1pp yoghurts and 2 pieces of fruit. 
Well done on the weight loss! 



hellbaby said:


> Another 2lb off:happydance::happydance:
> Eve, I'm in the same situation- for suppers I spent a Saturday afternoon batch cooking spaghetti bolognese, Shepherd's Pie (with Quorn Mince as I'm a veggie), Veg Stew and a couple of other WW recipes, divided them into pointed portions and froze them.
> Breakfast is Weetabix with skimmed milk and sweetener (the golden syrup flavour, yum!) for 5 points. If I'm not working I have a scrambled or poached egg with mushrooms fried in Frylight and tomatoes on 2 slices of WW or Nimble bread- again 5 points.:flower:

Thanks for all your advice - I'm struggling with my eating at the mo - Just constantly hungry and find the only thing that fills me is high point foods. So will try one of these brekkies as an alternative to a huge bowl of oats with banana and sugar!! 



SmileyShazza said:


> Another 2lb off for me today :)

You are all doing sooo well with your WL's!! Motivation to get me back on track as soon as poss after the baby is born - well done again on your weight loss!! 




Kimboowee said:


> Evening!
> 
> I've been up and down for weeks now. Meeehhhhh. I've been really good for the past 7 days so hoping Im back to where I was a few weeks ago

Keep at it hun, You will get there. 



Squarepants said:


> Hi guys i joined up last night at our local meeting and i have been givin 40 points a day it seems like a lot. Im 5:4 and 117 kg :(
> 
> Can i cut my points down im worried i wont see weight loss on 40 points a day.
> 
> How much excercise should o be doin!??

I too dont know too much about how the pro points are worked out. I am also 5ft 4 and started off with 35pp a day. But found that my pp were cut pretty soon. I would recommend that you try eat as many of those points each day. 
As for the exercise - do as much as you can fit in and as much as your body can handle. 
GL with your first WI. 



Carrie76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My last attempt at following the plan from home didn't work, after an awful fright last night with my left hand side going numb for about 10 minutes when I was lying in bed, I honestly thought I was going to have a stroke. I am quite overweight and know this can be a risk. It went away eventually but I was then too scared to go to sleep! I think this is the jolt I needed to get my bum in gear and get this weight off. I've signed up to WW online and started using it this morning :thumbup:

GL with your first week on WW. Shout if you need any help or have any questions. The lovely ladies on here are always willing to help. 



broodyc said:


> I'm starting Weight Watchers myself tomorrow. DH going to do it too. Feeling really positive about it xx

Welcome to WW and our support thread. GL with your first week. 
Having someone close by, who is also on the program is always a good form of support. In the end I had my mom, sister and best friend on WW with me! The more support the better they say.


----------



## skweek35

Eoz said:


> Morning Ladies.And Hi to all the newbies x
> 
> I went shopping yesterday and got in to a size 12 no probs. I was over moon then hubby gave me a dress to try on it was lovely and flattered me perfectly but i was even more happpy when i saw it was a 10 :happydance:
> 
> Pic below.I need hair n make up doing but cant wait to wear it out on Sat when we go for a meal.First time in 6 yrs!!
> 
> Weigh in was last night I lost 2lb x

 Well done on the great weight loss again! The weight seems to be falling off everyone at the mo. There is a small part of me that is sad I cant be loosing weight instead of gaining it - although most of what I have put on is apparently baby weight - which is a good thing. 
I loved being able to go clothes shopping for smaller size clothes than I have worn in years!! Even better was having to ask the shop assistant for smaller sizes. :happydance: 
You do look great though - no need hairdo or makeup needed! Natural beauty there!! 



pdmcd17 said:


> looking good congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> so im finally out of my slump i was down 0.5 but im finnally down from where i was 8 weeks ago. I know my measurements have changed but im finally down granted its 0.1 from my lowest 8 wks ago but since i have been down 3 weeks (minimally) i have gotten over the plateau.
> 
> i think my activity is a factor and now i have to play with my wp and ap to lose at a better rate.

:wohoo: Well done for sticking with it! it always pays off in the end and is so worth it! 

AFM - been rather busy with work this week. I think I might have picked up a bit more weight than I really wanted to at this point. A cleaner at work keeps 'feeding my baby'. She keeps bringing in indian food for me! if its not rice and curry or pakorahs, its chappattis. I just love indian food and DF hates it! So will make the most of this food for now. Good thing that Speckle hasnt complained about all the indian food yet! 

About to update the front page. If there are any weights that are wrong, please let me know.


----------



## tardiz

We will all be skinny minnies before we know it :)

I lost another lb on Tuesday so 19 in total only another 2 till my 10% and 37lbs until I'm where I want to be :)


----------



## skweek35

Great WI Tardiz!! 
Roll on that 10%!! You will get that in no time!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Tardiz :happydance:


----------



## Eoz

well done tardiz xx


----------



## mummydee

another good week for me.not expecting as much next week as feeling very fluey and poorly :(

Week 1: 3.5lbs OFF
Week 2: 3lbs OFF
Week 3: 0.5lbs ON
Week 4: 1lb OFF *silver seven*
Week 5: 3lb OFF *5% target reached*
Week 6: 3.5lbs OFF

Total lost to date: 13.5lbs


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tardiz and mummydee! :hugs: 

I hope you feel better soon dee!

Skweek I miss Indian food, you're so lucky! (even if it's bad for the waistline I don't blame you lol)


----------



## Vickie

mummydee said:


> another good week for me.not expecting as much next week as feeling very fluey and poorly :(
> 
> Week 1: 3.5lbs OFF
> Week 2: 3lbs OFF
> Week 3: 0.5lbs ON
> Week 4: 1lb OFF *silver seven*
> Week 5: 3lb OFF *5% target reached*
> Week 6: 3.5lbs OFF
> 
> Total lost to date: 13.5lbs

well done on your loss! :happydance:

5.5 pounds off for me this week :) 30.5 to get back to pre-pregnancy weight


----------



## ems

Hello ladies :flower:

Im back to weight watchers 4 weeks after baby was born. So far I have lost 19lb but I still have another 35 to go. (some pregnancy weight, some I was trying to shifty beforehand) I did WW a few years back and found it worked for me so Im looking forward to getting back to it. Im just waiting back on an email to confirm I can still join up while breast feeding, then Ill be back to class on Wednesday evening. In the meantime Im going to read through some of this thread! 

Looking forward to chatting to you all :)


----------



## skweek35

mummydee said:


> another good week for me.not expecting as much next week as feeling very fluey and poorly :(
> 
> Week 1: 3.5lbs OFF
> Week 2: 3lbs OFF
> Week 3: 0.5lbs ON
> Week 4: 1lb OFF *silver seven*
> Week 5: 3lb OFF *5% target reached*
> Week 6: 3.5lbs OFF
> 
> Total lost to date: 13.5lbs

Well done on the great weight loss this week!! 
2nd silver seven next week! :wohoo: 



Vickie said:


> 5.5 pounds off for me this week :) 30.5 to get back to pre-pregnancy weight

:wohoo: :wohoo: to that super weight loss this week! 
You will be back to your goal weight in no time at this rate!! 



ems said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Im back to weight watchers 4 weeks after baby was born. So far I have lost 19lb but I still have another 35 to go. (some pregnancy weight, some I was trying to shifty beforehand) I did WW a few years back and found it worked for me so Im looking forward to getting back to it. Im just waiting back on an email to confirm I can still join up while breast feeding, then Ill be back to class on Wednesday evening. In the meantime Im going to read through some of this thread!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to you all :)

Congrats on the birth of your little one!! 
I am sure they will allow you back. Breastfeeding mums usually get a stack more daily propoints to use. 
If you have any questions, feel free to ask. These ladies are always willing to offer support and advice.


----------



## Vickie

ems said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Im back to weight watchers 4 weeks after baby was born. So far I have lost 19lb but I still have another 35 to go. (some pregnancy weight, some I was trying to shifty beforehand) I did WW a few years back and found it worked for me so Im looking forward to getting back to it. Im just waiting back on an email to confirm I can still join up while breast feeding, then Ill be back to class on Wednesday evening. In the meantime Im going to read through some of this thread!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to you all :)

Well done on your loss so far :)

WW does allow BF moms to join, they give you extra points to account for the breastfeeding :)


----------



## ems

Brilliant, thankyou! I read that they did but the information was dated almost 2 years ago so I just wanted to check. :)


----------



## Eoz

Well ive had naughty week.Had an indian last night,cheesecake a few drinks guessing ive flunked on my weight loss but will kick my butt in to gear tomorrow.how are you all?


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome ems

Eoz it happens and getting right back on track is good instead of waiting till after wi

I'm on track this week and fighting a hamstring injury from gardening ( wierd probably related to my running). I did run a 5k today but wow it was hot out 26 Celsius out at 1030 am walked a bit more then normal. I will have to get up earlier :(


----------



## Eoz

pdmcd17 ouchy : (


----------



## Vickie

pdmcd17 said:


> Welcome ems
> 
> Eoz it happens and getting right back on track is good instead of waiting till after wi
> 
> I'm on track this week and fighting a hamstring injury from gardening ( wierd probably related to my running). I did run a 5k today but wow it was hot out 26 Celsius out at 1030 am walked a bit more then normal. I will have to get up earlier :(

:hugs: Hope your leg feels better soon.

Where in Ontario area you :)


----------



## tardiz

pdmcd17 -ouch :(


----------



## hellbaby

Another 1lb off this week :happydance:
I've discovered another yummy breakfast- 2 slices ww bread, 2 sww cheese slices, chopped onion and tomato- 5 point Cheese on Toast!


----------



## pdmcd17

Hey vikki
I live in Kitchener
Are you literally in the cotu? (t.o.)
It's nice to have a fellow Canadian - happy Victoria day gotta love long weekends


----------



## pdmcd17

Oh my hamstring is much better even after the run yeah


----------



## beth_terri

Im so glad ive found this thread!! Im literally counting down the weeks until I can get back on ww never mind counting down to when my babies due LOL! Is there a certain length of time you HAVE to wait before going to meetings again after birth? I cant stand my gain!

xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi beth :wave: 
I have been told I will have to wait till I get the all clear from the MW or Doc - which I think is about 6 weeks after baby is born. I will most likely just follow the program from home as soon as I can get my head around things. 
I am very keen to get back to loosing weight as my wedding is just 5 months later!! I am trying really hard to watch what I eat but some days this is really difficult as I get really hungry! 
SO hoping I dont put on too much as I was just half way to goal weight! (3stone down, 3 to go!)


----------



## beth_terri

Your doing well then!! Im eating and eating and eating lol. At 30 weeks I weighed my self and had gained 3 stone!!! Thank god the midwives havent been weighing me at my appointments lol. 
xx


----------



## skweek35

I last weighed myself at the beginning of last week and have already picked up about 8 lbs! And I'm only at 16 weeks! Hoping to keep it down for the next few weeks


----------



## tardiz

I lost 4 lb this week!!! I'm shocked as I used ALL my weekly points!!! I have lost 23 lbs now which is 2 over my 10% :D only another 33 lbs to where I want to be :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses!

I'm in Mississauga though did live downtown for a couple of years when I first moved to Canada :)

I started WW (online though) 1 week post partum. It's been hard to get back into the swing of things and I was pretty bad all weekend (busy weekend combined with a sick toddler and now a sick 2 week old so I've been really stressed). I'm doing better today though :)


----------



## hellypops

Hi everyone,
well done on all the losses.:thumbup:
I lost again this week so i've now lost 20lbs and i got past my 10% goal.:happydance:
I've got 7 weeks until our holidays so am hoping to loose another stone and hopefully get back into my uk size 12's.
I've started the 30day shred too so that should help.
Hope you all have another good week :hugs:


----------



## ems

Does anyone know if you do WW online if you can still go to meetings for support/weigh ins or is it there for those who cant commit to going every week? :)


----------



## pdmcd17

ems i cant speak to the UK but in Canada i have the monthly pass i have all the online stuff and still attend meetings (its more then the online and less then the weekly cost i think its about 8 less then the weekly meeting fee)

tonight is wi im hoping for a loss im not sure - im trying to balance out my activity with eating and using wp and ap's


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your WI! :)

I do the online and I don't think I can go to meetings but it is strictly online. As above there is a monthly pass here that allows you to do both. Hopefully one of the UK members can tell you if it's available there to :)


----------



## Eoz

Tardiz wow go you xxx

I've had a bad week.was laid up for 2 days and gained 2.5lb but ive meal planned and i can and will get back on track : )


----------



## Try Rocking

I got down to 52 lbs and then I gained a bit and now I'm hovering. It's so frustrating. 

Hopefully on Sunday I'll have a loss :\


----------



## pdmcd17

Yeah I lost 2.4!
I think for me the trick is eat some of my wp and none of my ap


----------



## tardiz

My meeting leader said she personally finds she looses more weight if she uses weekly points. I used all mine for the first time and had my best loss... Maybe there is something in that? Xxx


----------



## skweek35

ems said:


> Does anyone know if you do WW online if you can still go to meetings for support/weigh ins or is it there for those who cant commit to going every week? :)

Hi Ems, 
Congrats on the birth of your LO!! 

I went to a weekly meeting and was also able to use the online tracking system too. I think the website is available to all those who have monthly passes. So for that reason I would recommend using the monthly passes. 

I found it really useful initially to be using the online trackers till I found the ipod app! I became more dependant on the app for keeping me on track. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## skweek35

Eoz said:


> Tardiz wow go you xxx
> 
> I've had a bad week.was laid up for 2 days and gained 2.5lb but ive meal planned and i can and will get back on track : )

Thats the right attitude to have!! get straight back up after a week like that! 
You will get that weight off. Keep at it! 



Try Rocking said:


> I got down to 52 lbs and then I gained a bit and now I'm hovering. It's so frustrating.
> 
> Hopefully on Sunday I'll have a loss :\

FXed you get that weight loss! I too hovered for almost 3 months! It was really frustrating! Keep positive - you have come this far, You cant go back! 



pdmcd17 said:


> Yeah I lost 2.4!
> I think for me the trick is eat some of my wp and none of my ap

Fab loss pdmcd!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You can do it Rach. Have you tried increasing your points yet?

Well done on your loss pdmcd17! :)

I had to really play with my points for a while to find out what worked for me, and as I got further in what worked for me changed.

Things are going okay here. I am finding it hard to track every day, I just don't have time to sit down much :rofl: but I am eating healthier

Today I was planning on a turkey sandwich for lunch but cranky kids meant I didn't have time (how sad is that :haha:) so I ended up eating 2 slices of cold homemade leftover pizza from last night. no idea what the points on it would be :wacko:


----------



## Try Rocking

I started exercising again and now my weight is moving down again. I am at 52 lbs lost now (again)! 

Hopefully by Sunday I'll have a good loss going!


----------



## SqugglesGal

Hi, I was wondering if I can join this group please? I've been doing weight watchers for 20 weeks now and have lost 29lbs so far! I've had a few bad weeks but I'm back on track at the minute, although had a slip up today :dohh:, but tomorrows a new day!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Squggles! Getting back at it is what counts! 


I had my WI today and I'm down 53.4 lbs now :)


----------



## Vickie

SqugglesGal said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I can join this group please? I've been doing weight watchers for 20 weeks now and have lost 29lbs so far! I've had a few bad weeks but I'm back on track at the minute, although had a slip up today :dohh:, but tomorrows a new day!

:hi: Welcome and well done on your loss so far!


----------



## Eoz

How are we all? Have you enjoyed the sun? 

I have been really good but had a few hotdogs and glasses of wine this week.Not sure if i've lost but I've 2 days till weigh in to try my hardest to shift it.

Does anyone else struggle to point their wine and food intake when at a bbq?


----------



## SqugglesGal

Yeah I do, I'm dreading my weigh in!! 2 BBQ's 2 ciders and a big bag of crisps not a good week!! Hoping to have stayed the same at least! Good luck for your weigh in!!


----------



## Eoz

i hit the digestives tonight in a sulk oops lol


----------



## Vickie

Good luck getting back on track tomorrow Eoz!

I don't really drink wine/beer so that's not an issue for me. I am having problems with sweet cravings though after eating what I wanted for 9 months plus the sleep deprivation :wacko:

I didn't lose last week (didn't gain either somehow)! I am doing pretty well so far this week though :D

I need to find some lower points lunches as 27 points a day is killing me atm :wacko: I don't seem to ever have any leftover for an evening snack and I'd rather eat something than fruit before bed :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

You're still doing awesome Vickie! It's gotta be a hard adjustment but you're doing great!


----------



## tardiz

I start of well tracking my Drink then the more I have the less I track :)

Well done on losses everyone.


I ate two cornetto ice creams yesterday. Oops


----------



## tardiz

Woo hoo another 1 1/2 lbs :D that's 24 1/2 now :)


----------



## Tesa

Hi everyone - i havent been in this post for a while - kind of fell off the wagon after easter. Although i havent gained.

My total weight loss so far is 16lbs and I am back on track from yesterday!

Have read through some of the recent posts - great weight loss really inspiring!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tardiz!

Good job getting back at it Tesa! Well done on the 16 lbs too!


----------



## hellbaby

tardiz said:


> I start of well tracking my Drink then the more I have the less I track :)

:rofl: I feel your pain!


----------



## hillyz

Hi,

I am new and would like to join this group! I could use the motivation from you ladies!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey Hillyz :) Where are you from?


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi everyone tomorrow is wi I think I'm on track except af is here so never sure what will happen

Doh proposed on fri so I'm engaged now I'm really motivated to lose
No date set yet


----------



## hellypops

Congratulations on your engagement pdmcd :happydance: it will really give you something to aim for.

I had another good week, lost another 2.5lbs so I'm down 22lbs in 9 weeks. Im finally starting to feel a bit like my pre baby self. 

Not too sure I'll do so well this week, it's our 2nd wedding anniversary today and we've been out for a meal, I tried to be good and didn't have dessert though. I'll have to make sure I do a bit more exercise to make up for it.

Hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations on the engagement!! Have you set a date or know abouts how far off it will be? 

Great job Hellypops! And happy Anniversary!


----------



## tardiz

Welcome hillyz :)
Well done on weight loss hellypops
And huge congratulations pdmcd :)


----------



## Stef

Hello... I kinda fell off the wagon in the last month or two, got to 1lb under my 10% then lots happened and this was the last thing on my mind. 

I went back 2 weeks ago, sadly missed last week but its weigh in tonight for me again and im really hoping ive lost some weight, (i have on my own scales)

I kinda need a kick up the back side really.... and perhaps a buddy that could share recipes, tips and tricks and some one to keep me motivated and vice versa? Ive found it harder this time I think because im going on my own, where as before I had my second baby I had always been with friends etc. 

Please? :flower: 

xx


----------



## Vickie

pdmcd17 said:


> Hi everyone tomorrow is wi I think I'm on track except af is here so never sure what will happen
> 
> Doh proposed on fri so I'm engaged now I'm really motivated to lose
> No date set yet

Congratulations! :happydance:



hellypops said:


> Congratulations on your engagement pdmcd :happydance: it will really give you something to aim for.
> 
> I had another good week, lost another 2.5lbs so I'm down 22lbs in 9 weeks. Im finally starting to feel a bit like my pre baby self.
> 
> Not too sure I'll do so well this week, it's our 2nd wedding anniversary today and we've been out for a meal, I tried to be good and didn't have dessert though. I'll have to make sure I do a bit more exercise to make up for it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. xxx

well done on your loss and happy anniversary! :)



Stef said:


> Hello... I kinda fell off the wagon in the last month or two, got to 1lb under my 10% then lots happened and this was the last thing on my mind.
> 
> I went back 2 weeks ago, sadly missed last week but its weigh in tonight for me again and im really hoping ive lost some weight, (i have on my own scales)
> 
> I kinda need a kick up the back side really.... and perhaps a buddy that could share recipes, tips and tricks and some one to keep me motivated and vice versa? Ive found it harder this time I think because im going on my own, where as before I had my second baby I had always been with friends etc.
> 
> Please? :flower:
> 
> xx

Good luck getting back on track and fingers crossed for your WI :hugs:

Doing okay here. I started working out again yesterday and am very sore but it feels good :) Hopefully I can keep it up, life with two is pretty crazy :rofl:


----------



## Eoz

pdmcd17 congrats xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance: got my stone !!!!!!!! 3.5lb off this week making me 10 st 2.5lb im so frigging happy espcially as I had a naughty few days x

Well done on all your weight loss ladies x


----------



## tardiz

Yay eoz :)


----------



## Stef

WI done. 4 1/2 lbs lighter than last time. Pretty happy with that :) 

xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Ugh 0.2 loss 
I had hope to be over this plateau I've only had one decent loss in the Past 10 wks the rest is up down stay the same
I have been tracking and active
Not sure if it's af 
But I'm thinking I'm done I'll see what happens next week and if I don't see a loss I'm done attending meeting I'll switch to online and save my self some $


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 

So sorry I've been MIA. I have been lurking. Had a lot going on at home and work, but I'm back now. Let's see if I can remember all that has happened over the last 2 weeks. 

Well done to all the great losses -Try Rocking, Squggles Gal, Eoz, Tardiz, Tesa, pdmcd17, hellypops and Stef!! 

pdmcd17 - :wohoo: Congrats on your engagement!!! :happydance: 
Have you set a date yet? I am sooo happy for you!! Have loads of fun planning your wedding! I know the best part for me so far was dress shopping!! 

hillyz - of course you may join!! Let me know how much you have lost each week or when you can get on here and I will update your loss on the front page. 

AFM - saw the MW this week and got to hear the heartbeat - awesome!! MW thinks I'm having a girl. Will have to wait for my 20 weeks scan in about 3 weeks time. Hopefully get a date through for that by the end of this week. 

Hope you are all doing well. Please let me know if I have made any mistakes on the front page with your weights.


----------



## pdmcd17

Sk that's wonderful you heard the heartbeat!!!

No date set yet


----------



## danniemum2be

he girls. does anyone know if WW is on today or tomorrow with it being bank holidays? x


----------



## skweek35

danniemum2be said:


> he girls. does anyone know if WW is on today or tomorrow with it being bank holidays? x

I have no idea. My WW leader used to let us know if there was a change in the normal plans. 
Did your leader say anything to you? 
If there is no meeting for you today see if you can pop into a different meeting later in the week.


----------



## Eoz

So how are we ladies?

I have had a awful week :cry: My husband walked out on me.but ive stuck to ww but haven't eaten much the past 2 days but i know ive had a big loss will find out how much tomorrow eve for definite.onwards and upwards i guess : )


----------



## skweek35

Eoz said:


> So how are we ladies?
> 
> I have had a awful week :cry: My husband walked out on me.but ive stuck to ww but haven't eaten much the past 2 days but i know ive had a big loss will find out how much tomorrow eve for definite.onwards and upwards i guess : )

:hugs: hun!!! So sorry to hear that! 
But good on you for sticking to WW! Let me know how you get on tomorrow. GL


----------



## Eoz

thank you i will x


----------



## pdmcd17

Eoz I'm so sorry to hear
But it's great you've stuck with ww fx'd for a good loss big hugs

Afm I had a crappy food weekend we went away and I'm fighting a bug so my activity has been next to nothing. Except for the 5 k race on sat which i improved fro. My last one
I guess tomorrows wi will let me know how I've done


----------



## Vickie

:( So sorry Eoz :hugs: :hugs:

I've started working out again which is great! But my eating could use some improvement :roll:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry Eoz :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

thanks ladies x


----------



## Eoz

Well 4lb off :happydance: got my 10 % goal and my keyring x


----------



## skweek35

Eoz said:


> Well 4lb off :happydance: got my 10 % goal and my keyring x

:wohoo: Fab job Eoz!! Well done hun!! :happydance:


----------



## pdmcd17

that is great eoz congrats!
i was up yeah but i knew that now back on track including the gym


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Eoz! :yipee:


----------



## Eoz

aww thank you ladies xx i've 6lb left to get goal but everyone is telling me to stop as apparently i look to thin!if i did what the ww site says i can go another stone but then i would look ill.

how are we all?


----------



## tardiz

Sorry to hear that eoz but well done on your 10% I love the key ring :)

I've just got back from hols so missed this weeks meeting. I usually go at 1 on a Tuesday and try and go at the same time but next Tuesday my hubby and I are going out for ye first time alone so we will see if I get there next week. :) hopefully I haven't put too much on.


----------



## hellypops

so sorry Eoz :hugs: but big congrats on your 10%:happydance:

I only lost 1lb last week and i'm not holding out for much more at tomorrows weigh in. I seem to have hit a plateau. I'm sticking to my points and i've got back onto the 30 day shread. The only thing i don't really use are my weekly points. I was wondering if any of you ladies know if i use my weeklies will that help with my weight loss? Could it be that i'm not eating enough??:shrug:

Oh well, i'm going to try to be positive and not let it dishearten me.

Hope you're all doing well.xxx.


----------



## hellbaby

3lbs lost since last check-in! :happydance:


----------



## MarineAngel

I've gotten off track as my FIL just visited. He wanted to go out, see all there was to see, and eat out A LOT. Of course, we were in parts of town where I didn't know where any good stuff could be found so I made horrible choices :(

I'm only a member Online, and I have a bit of a hard time getting myself to exercise. I loathe exercise :shy:


----------



## skweek35

Well done Hellbaby! Great loss there! 

MarineAngel - welcome. Stick around here, the ladies here are lovely and such great support. Fire away if you have any questions. 

How is everyone else doing? Any other weights to update on the front page?


----------



## MarineAngel

Thank you skweek35. I have a long way to go before I make goal but any progress is better than where I started.

I found LaaLoosh yesterday and printed out her food journal. I think I need to really see what I'm eating, not just put it in the tracker online.

The working out issue has also been (semi) solved. I learned my cable provider has a fitness channel and that Netflix has some workout videos too. Hopefully the variety, and the fact that I don't have to work out in front of complete strangers, will keep me going.


----------



## skweek35

A fab start there Marine! I do like that page!! Will have to keep track of that website for after babba is born. 

Would you like me to add you to the front page?


----------



## hellbaby

Thanks for the tip, I just checked out LaaLoosh- what a brilliant resource! :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

After a gain last week I am down 4 lbs this week and my total loss now is 56.2 lbs :)


----------



## welshgirl21

I'm sorry to jump on this thread, I am just looking for a bit of advice. I had my baby boy 7 weeks ago, I weighed myself today and I am 3st over my pre pregnancy weight, 5st off my ideal weight.

I have always done Slimming World but I don't think it works for me; how did you all find Weight Watchers fitted in with caring for a new baby or your children? Was it easy to fit in looking up/counting points with being a mum?

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## MarineAngel

I would love to be added to the first page :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Try Rocking - great loss this week!! 

Welshgirl21 - I am only preggers with my first so will leave this for the others to reply to. 

Marine - will add you to the front page!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rach! :yipee:

Last few weeks haven't been great for me so no update on weight :blush: :dohh:

I did WW pre-baby so generally have a pretty decent idea of where I stand on points but I do find it easiest if I plan out and enter my food the evening before so I know where I stand the next day.


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks guys! Hoping to hit the 60lb mark on Sunday! Keeping my fingers crossed! 

Vickie you're still doing great! :hugs:


----------



## Chellngaz

Hi all, I had LO 12 days ago and am itchin to get back to WW I had just hit goal when we fell pregnant. I have got 5th July firmly set in my mind for start date (Thursday meeting) I will be 5 weeks pp do you think it's ok to start then. I'm getting married in Feb so need to get there sooner rather than later x
Thanks in advance x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Great to see so many ladies popping in here. 

Try Rocking - FXed you reach your 60lb mark on Sunday! Might need to organise an online party if you do! :haha: 

Chellngaz - I have been told, by friends, that I am only rejoin WW after my 6week check up. Have not asked my WW leader when I may officially rejoin. 
I'm hoping to join as soon after the birth as poss as I am getting married next year April and will defo need to get back into shape to get into my dress! 

Hope everyone is well. 
Any other weights to update?


----------



## skweek35

Oh I forgot, I was going to add my first bump pic. 
I have gone from no bump 3 weeks ago to this! I am only 19w 3d!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg


----------



## pdmcd17

Sky I love the bump

I have been really good this week and active so I'm hoping to be down what I gained (& a bit more would be nice)

Yesterday was dd 18 th bday she had to wrk so tonight were going out for sushi. Dd complained about working on her bday lol welcome to the grown up world
I have eaten mostly 0 pt foods today do I have almost all my dailys, and I'm choosing wisely its all you can eat
After diner I'm going to go for a run

Hopefully I will have good results tomorrow


----------



## Try Rocking

lol so we all dance and get some AP happening? lol 

I love the baby bump, it's adorable!

Oh man I miss sushi! Great job on the 0 point foods to save up for it!


----------



## tardiz

Great job everyone and cute baby bump :)

I lost another 1 1/2 lbs so it's 26lbs in total. Nearly half way :).


----------



## pdmcd17

I had weigh in and I was down the 4.5 I gained last week ! So I'm back on track keeping my fingers crossed for the same amount of a loss next week my total is 38.5 
Oh maybe I can hit 40 next week

I'm off to the gym tonight


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job pdmcd!


----------



## baby_mama87

Hi ladies 

Can I join please? I've just had my first baby 5 weeks ago and went to first meeting Tuesday night. I'm 24 and 5ft 2, pre baby was 9st 4 and now 10st 8. My ideal goal is 8st 10. It's OH birthday 12th august and I'd love to have lost about 10lbs by then do you think this is achievable? Can't wait to start feeling back to my old self and actually letting OH see me nuddy again :haha: 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone :flower:

Xxx


----------



## MarineAngel

Down 2.4 lbs this week :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Babymama, I'm sure you'll do great!

Great job MarineAngel! It looks like you and I need to lose a similar amount!


----------



## Eoz

hey ladies how are we all.well done on all the losses : )

Well Hubby is back and things are going great but we had 2 take aways and wine so i gained 1/2 a lb last week but not feeling well this week so didnt diet for 2 days and gained 2 lbs.going to work my socks off to shift it before wednesday x


----------



## skweek35

Oh please dont start on the sushi! I would just about kill for sushi right now! hehe 

Tardiz - great loss there!! well done 

pdmcd - fab loss. you can do another 1.5lbs this next week! 

baby_mama87 - of course you may join us. Will add you to the front page. 

marineangel - wow - thats a really good loss this week! 

Eoz - great to hear that OH is back and things look well between you and him. 

Great losses this week ladies. 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## hellbaby

:happydance::happydance: another 2lb off, taking me to my 1st stone!


----------



## skweek35

hellbaby said:


> :happydance::happydance: another 2lb off, taking me to my 1st stone!

:wohoo: :happydance:! to 1st stone gone!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!


----------



## Eoz

:happydance: Well done Hellbaby :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

3.4 lbs down this week for a total of 59.6 lbs gone forever! 

I was hoping to hit 60 lbs this week but my weight hasn't budged in the last few days. It should start moving again soon, I've noticed it will move a bit for a few days and then stop for a few and then start again.


----------



## skweek35

That is a fab loss hun!! You will for sure hit that 60lbs mark next week! Well done!!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses everyone!! :yipee:

almost 60 pounds Rach that is amazing!!! :)

Not doing great here, or haven't been, doing well today though and hoping to have turned a corner :thumbup: We'll see how the week goes :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon, and you are doing awesome! I am sure even though you may not be following it to a t you are still watching your portions and trying to limit yourself which is still an improvement from where you were a few years ago. Don't underestimate yourself, you're doing good! :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

I had wi I was down 4.1 yeah! 
So I figured it out I need to loose 28.2 to be in onederland 

So that is achievable my wedding is in 16 wks so I can do it 

Problem is when do I order my dress? I'm thinking the end of aug


----------



## Try Rocking

That's really cutting it close, they prefer you to order your dress months before the wedding so they can order it in in your size! I would go in, find your dress, get measured and then go for the size down or keep it where you are now. It can always be taken in but don't wait too long to order it! 

Great job on losing this week!


----------



## skweek35

pdmcd17 said:


> I had wi I was down 4.1 yeah!
> So I figured it out I need to loose 28.2 to be in onederland
> 
> So that is achievable my wedding is in 16 wks so I can do it
> 
> Problem is when do I order my dress? I'm thinking the end of aug

 
Fab loss hun!! 

I ordered my dress last summer already and will hopefully start with fittings after Christmas. My wedding is only next April though - so hopefully got enough time to get back in shape and into my dress again! 

I would suggest you start looking at dresses now as they will need to order it in and start fittings.


----------



## pdmcd17

I have a dress picked out from David's bridal I'm gonna Oder it online it ships within 24 hrs
Or I may take a quick trip over to the states the labour day weekend 

This is my second wedding so I'm looking for cute pretty but not expensive


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - that sounds like a good plan! shipped in 24 hours sounds good to me. My dress took almost 3 months to get to the shop. Will take a good 2 or 3 months to alter too! It was the cheapest dress I could find too. Started looking at dress around £1500+ and ended up ordering my dress at just over £700!! So not bad going in the end - I think! DF seems to think otherwise! But then again he would! haha


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Is it too late to join?

I started WW Online June 1st. I like it so far! I was previously on MFP but it stopped working after a few weeks :wacko: I am a BFing mom, so not sure how that plays into it. I also suffer from Hypothyroidism since the age of 10. I have been overweight my entire life. But i feel like im finally in a spot to actually be able to do something about it.

I was 170lb before my MC in October 2009. After MC i gained some weight that wouldn't piss off. So that kept me at a constant 174lb.

My highest pregnancy weight with Isaiah (DS1) was 188lb. TI don't gain much weight during pregnancys, so i am blessed in the fact that i generally get back down to prepregnancy weight within the first day or two after giving birth. By the end of week one I was down to 165lb. I reckon because i spent so much time throwing up during my pregnancy! I had PP Thyroiditis. Due to my thyroid going hypo around 5 months PP, I gained 35lb in an 11 day time span. It was the end of me. It was horrible. It put me to a whopping 195lb (remember, im only 5'1"!). I got placed on thyroid meds and started being very diligent about losing weight and eating right.

Next, I fell pregnant June 2011 with Elliot (DS2).
At delivery I weighed 208lb. Once again, i was lucky to lose most of the baby weight. I easily got down to 195lb. Since then (he was born in February, i started on MyFitnessPal in March) and i had to work extremely hard to lose there after. I got to 190lb but plateaued for 12 weeks. The scale wouldn't budge and I knew i needed to do something different. it was very discouraging to eat a mainly plant based diet and exercise 5x per week and not see results in the scale, in my clothing, or in the inches on my body. So then I started Weight Watchers Online. The first week, I lost one pound. I was thrilled. The second week I actually gained weight . But the third week, it has just been melting off. I am currently 186lb. Its June 23 and im hoping to reach my first mini goal weight of 185lb by the end of June. My long-term goal is to be ~110lb (Im only 5 foot 1, so health wise i could be as little as 98lb, but i need to be realistic here!). though I would be thrilled to get to 150lb! Im taking it one week at a time. Im more than happy with a 1lb weight loss each week...barring anymore long plateaus, i should be down to goal weight by June 2013, but I have adjusted that to December 2013 to take into account those ugly plateaus.

Im not sure what you want to put on the first post as far was weight loss goes. Ive really had to work to lose since 195lb. But i didn't joing WW Until I was 191lb. I am now 186lb


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome Guppy! It sounds like it's been a struggle but we're all here to help and support one another! 
Your boys are adorable!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Guppy! Sounds like you are in the right place to be tackling this weight loss journey! Well done on the weight loss so far! a really good start! 
As TR said - we are all around here to support each other! Keep at it! 

Try Rocking - I see you have officially broken that 60lb barrier! :wohoo: Well done hun!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies! Im glad to be here!
Feel good being here!

So, i hurt my foot two weeks ago. And i havn't been able to exercise because of it (even though the exercises i do are low impact). Oddly enough i lost more than normal...figure that out lol
Im thinking i should go back to the gym now. Its feeling better, for the most part, but im scared to hurt it again. There is one small area thats still causing trouble, but im up 1lb, so now im afraid that if i dont get to the gym soon, then its just going to come back. I had a couple of x-rays done. They were fine, but the doc told me if they were stress fractures, than they probably wouldn't show up on an x-ray and i would need some type of bone scan. ...except im breastfeeding and im not sure how the radioactive stuff would work....ahh, going off on tangents :blush:


----------



## Try Rocking

Sorry, quick stop in. For some reason this past week I gained so I'll have to rehit the 60lb mark. It's so frustrating! Anyhow, hopefully next Sunday is much better!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh it's so hardening to see the scale moving in the wrong direction...or simply not moving at all. 
I hope this week you break it for good hun :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Guppy I read your post, it sounds rough! Is there stuff you can do at home to exercise for now until you're back to normal? 
Do you have a Wii? I find Wii Fit is good for just doing stuff at home because you can choose how hard you want to work. 

I hope so! I'm really hoping it's just water retention and/or muscle building, it's been really muggy here lately (which isn't normal for our area). I'm hoping the scale is amazing next Sunday lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh i bet the humidity has a lot to do with it!

i have a Wii but not the Wii Fit. I do have Zumba and stuff on there....we have NetFlix and i went through and "instant qued" quite a few workouts (I had no idea NetFlix had those!) Maybe i'll gloss back through them again to see. 

Do you guys do WW Online too? I would love to add you! My nn is Falling2Grace :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

I only do WW online, I don't do meetings. My name is llehcar though :) 

That's awesome about the workout videos on netflix! We haven't resorted to that yet. I'm actually sad because our video rental place is closing down and is just selling off their stock (no work out videos unfortunately). :( 

I did 2 runs today (Couch to 5k) with my best friend. We normally do one and then skip a day but we both felt great so we did one this morning and another after dinner. I feel awesome.


----------



## skweek35

I went to WI sessions and used the online bits too, but now that I'm preggers I'm not allowed to go on there. As soon as I'm back I will look everyone up and add them.


----------



## Tesa

hi

Im coming back with my tail between my legs - i fell off the wagon big time after easter. Thinking Ill just have one day off to celebrate my loss...well this week is messed up, Ill have the week off, oh dear I ate a pizza one day - may as well write off this week too.

And well...it just contined for the past two months basically.

Anyway I am starting this week reenergised to track like mad and get back on target. I have my daughters 2nd bithday in 2 weeks so its my mini goal to lose half a stone by then. But Ill be happy just to have my head back in the game.

Hope we can all encourage each other! good luck to everyone.


----------



## skweek35

Welcome back Tesa!! 
Would you like me to zero your weight loss on the front page or leave it as it is?


----------



## Tesa

Thanks - no leave it as it is it makes me happy to see it! Plus i didnt do too much damage in my weeks off - Ive only added 1 pound (seriously it should be so much more) 

I guess its true what they say if it comes off slow its stays off!


----------



## Try Rocking

Tesa you did great just starting again! We all have our days/weeks/months, what matters is eventually continuing on :) 

I see 60 lbs again! I'm actually right on the dot for my 60 lbs lost. Woohoo!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: WTG TryRocking!! :happydance:

Tesa, the important thing is that you came back! You can do it hun, we all have our obstacles :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Try rocking on the Ca ww sight which boards are you on? I am usually on the gdt or 100
I just noticed your in BC, I'm in On 

Well currently on vacation were in Halifax heading to Peggy's cove in a bit
Gonna get a run in. We drove to the east coast and have been trying to be good but the first day we drove 15 hrs.

We're gonna wi on we'd in cape bretton hopefully it'll be not bad


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

Well I can officially reveal that we are team :pink:!! over the moon!! :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: congrats on your :pink: bump!


----------



## Try Rocking

I don't really go on the boards there, the only forum I pay any attention to is this one lol 
I am technically in the 100+ lbs to lose and another one (or 2) for BC. 
Yay for another Canadian! 

Skweek that is so awesome! Congratulations on your pink bump!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Try Rocking, i know this is probably a big question to ask, but what are some vital tips that you recommend for weight loss, especially when the scale isn't budging? Thank God its going down now, but it took 12 weeks to get it there! When i started this journey i had 85lb to go, now i have about 76, but some days that seems so far off and sometimes i wonder if i will ever reach it because ive been overweight my entire life. The weeks that i lose 1lb i feel motivated and feel like it can be accomplished but weeks were the scale doesnt move, the inches are the same, and my clothes dont fit any better...i just feel like my goal is unrealistic, despite the fact that i know my goal is a normal, healthy weight for my frame and height.


----------



## Try Rocking

Vickie would be awesome to answer this, she lost 105 lbs and went through ups and downs and everything else! 

I definitely recommend drinking your 8+ glasses of water a day, I really notice it if I don't. Any exercise you can do is good, even if it's just dancing while you clean, jogging around the house (that's how I started out lol) or anything else you can do. 
Stand instead of sit and do anything instead of just stand. I've even bounced from one foot to the other to burn more calories. Every little bit counts! 

They're not all bad weeks, some weeks will go up and you'll be sitting there in wtf mode and then all of a sudden you'll lose a bunch. 
I've actually lowered my daily points and I've found that's been helping me quite a bit. Although it is off and on. 

Just don't give up even if you have many bad weeks, it will get better and every pound you lose is huge for your health. 
We have about the same amount to lose at this point. My ticker only shows my halfway point. When I get there I'll add more. It's just embarassing to see a ticker that shows I'd like to lose 140 lbs you know? 
You can do it! And if you ever need to talk I'm around :)


----------



## Vickie

congrats sk on your pink bump! :yipee:

Thanks Rach :hugs: You pretty much summed up what I'd say!

Well done on the losses everyone and welcome newbies!

I finally feel like I'm somewhat back on track here. I had a good week last week, my regular cheat day on Saturday but we also ate out on Monday because Hannah had a dance recital and we took her out afterward. I made sure to eat low points foods for lunch and dinner Monday so though I'm sure I went over it doesn't seem to have affected my weight to badly. 

We'll see how WI on Saturday goes!

and exercise has completely gone out the window for the moment :( I try but it's hard to find the time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Try Rocking said:


> Vickie would be awesome to answer this, she lost 105 lbs and went through ups and downs and everything else!
> 
> I definitely recommend drinking your 8+ glasses of water a day, I really notice it if I don't. Any exercise you can do is good, even if it's just dancing while you clean, jogging around the house (that's how I started out lol) or anything else you can do.
> Stand instead of sit and do anything instead of just stand. I've even bounced from one foot to the other to burn more calories. Every little bit counts!
> 
> They're not all bad weeks, some weeks will go up and you'll be sitting there in wtf mode and then all of a sudden you'll lose a bunch.
> I've actually lowered my daily points and I've found that's been helping me quite a bit. Although it is off and on.
> 
> Just don't give up even if you have many bad weeks, it will get better and every pound you lose is huge for your health.
> We have about the same amount to lose at this point. My ticker only shows my halfway point. When I get there I'll add more. It's just embarassing to see a ticker that shows I'd like to lose 140 lbs you know?
> You can do it! And if you ever need to talk I'm around :)

Thanks so much for sharing! 
I will def heed the advice. I def need to start doing better about my water intake. Sometimes i try to drink it with a straw, apparently you drink more.....or at least i feel like i do :haha:

Have you ever noticed if you dont sleep well, then the weight goes up a bit? that seems to be the trend for me...i dont understand it :shrug:

I really appriciate your kind words. Its nice having someone to talk about it....i think most ppl want to lose weight no matter how [little] they weight, but sometimes it makes me feel bad about myself (and negative towards them) when ppl who are 5"8 and weight 120lb think they are too fat....i know each person deserves to feel how they feel (and express that!) bc everyone will view it differently, but i feel safe here. I feel like i can say " yes! I am 5 foot 1 and im pushing 200lb, without feeling insecure about it :blush: Thats nice!


----------



## skweek35

Guppy that is exactly what this thread is all about! A place for us to air our honest feelings and not get judged for it. 

Hope everyone is having a good week! Any weights to update?


----------



## Guppy051708

187lb today :( (up 1lb) ...but im going to try and look past that seeing how today wasnt a weigh-in day...i caved :blush: (im not using this as my weigh-in for the week. Will see what is on my normally scheduled day-Friday)


----------



## skweek35

I will admit I used to weight myself every morning - that is one thing that kept my motivated - either way, the numbers going down kept me going and seeing the numbers up a bit made me more motivated to be extra good over the next few days! 
I know weighing every day is not recommended but it worked for me and kept me motivated from one WI to the next.


----------



## pdmcd17

I was up this week
I know we haven't been as active on vacation with all the driving
I'm also sure we have miscalculated our points
Our activity level is less even with our few runs

I wonder what we would have gained if we weren't tracking and being active


----------



## Try Rocking

Even if you did gain it's not like you go away all that often right? I'm away this week as well and I'm sure I'll see a gain but I brought my scale and I'm hoping it'll help keep me on track. 

I also weigh in everyday, it's motivating for me, if I lose then awesome, if I gain then I figure out what I did wrong and try and change it. Or sometimes I'm just stuck but it's still nice to keep track of. 

Guppy I'm 5'8 and nowhere near 120 lbs, I'd actually like to be somewhere around 150-160. I'm not set on any number really. I am thinking 150 but it might change depending on my body. I might be perfectly happy at 160 or somewhere around there. We'll see. 
I wasn't made to be a stick figure I know that! 
Vent away, we're all going through the same thing essentially. It does drive me nuts when stick figures say they need to lose weight though lol


----------



## Tesa

OMG - I just ate a krispy creme because its someones birthday at work.

8 EIGHT points! 

Was nice, wasnt worth 8 points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Argh why didnt I check it FIRST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoz

8 points!!!!!!!!!

Sorry not been about ladies had a busy few weeks last week gained 1/2 a lb but lost 1 and a 1/2 this week x

19lb loss since April 6 to hit goal x


----------



## mbrew180

Hello everyone! I just join BandB and saw this support thread and just had to join! I have been on Weight Watchers 13 months and have lost around 95 pounds. There have been ups and downs, the worst being when I was tried Birth Control for 2 months, it made me gain weight and bloat LIKE CRAZY. 

Well, I'm so happy to see everyone else's losses and such, way to go!


----------



## skweek35

Welcome to BnB Mbrew!! Crikey! 95lbs!!! that is a great weight loss in 13 months!! Well done!! Please share you secrets. 

Would you like me to add you to the front page?


----------



## mbrew180

Sure, Skweek35! 

And, I can't really say I have any secrets. I just am ALWAYS OP. Measure, measure, measure, and if you can't and have to guesstimate, always guesstimate up. :D


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: I was on this thread just over a year ago and have sadly come off the diet for 6 months and regained alot of the weight I lost. I started with WW then moved to SW but think now im back at work im going to try WW again as I have the mobile app and internet membership still active.

So i'm 10 lbs down and my target will be another 73lbs. Hopefully this time I will get there.

Welcome to BnB Mbrew - Hope you find lots of friends and support here - 95lbs is a fantastic loss congratulations


----------



## Kyliem87

I'd like to join you ladies if you don't mind! :flow:

I did weight watchers before having my LO and liked the style so I'm back to it. Just tried the new "steam and serve chicken chop suey" and it was delicious! Also just had a slice of there fruit and malt loaf and it taste better than the one we usually get! (in a yellow packet). Fingers crossed I do as well as some of you ladies!

:flow:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome mBrew! :hi:

So, this weekend was i ever so glad for the extra weekly points! My parents came to visit. We met them in Cape Cod. It was scary-the points i went over. It's crazy how when you dont eat all that nutritious the points just stack up and yet one only gets a little amount to eat! Oh boy! But one reason why i like WW so much is bc i can still enjoy life :D

My weigh-in day said i was 184.9lb :yipee: i havn't seen that number for a while now! Ive lost 6lb-total- on WW so far. And 11 since starting my weight loss journey!


----------



## mbrew180

Way to go Guppy! I love those moments when you're sure you've done something wrong and yet you still lose! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome mbrew and well done on your loss so far!

Well done on your loss Guppy :)

:hi: Welcome back Jelly and good luck :hugs:

I lost this week but honestly don't remember quite where I started from so could you just update the front page to my total loss (prebaby and now) so I can more easily keep track of the number? :blush: :rofl: My total loss is 74.8 pounds :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome mbrew and well done on your loss so far!
> 
> Well done on your loss Guppy :)
> 
> :hi: Welcome back Jelly and good luck :hugs:
> 
> I lost this week but honestly don't remember quite where I started from so could you just update the front page to my total loss (prebaby and now) so I can more easily keep track of the number? :blush: :rofl: *My total loss is 74.8 pounds *:thumbup:

This is so impressive to me! I hope to be able to accomplish similar!


----------



## Jellycat

Well Done Guppy !

So first day back on WW was a success but made me realise I dont know what I can have at lunch, on SW I was having quite a few Jacket potatos but these are quite high in pp. Any ideas of what I can have for lunch we have a microwave in the office. I know I will get bored of salad very quickly


----------



## Vickie

I'm quite boring and tend to stick to plain sandwiches & fruit for lunch because I like to eat more for dinner :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

i eat a lot of fruit and veggies (since they are free, but once they all get checked off, i count them). Do you do the online WW? I would look at their site bc they had some great ideas for each meal of the day. But i tend to stick to salads with green, yellow, orange, and red peppers with mushrooms, long green onions, spinach, that sort of thing. I also eat sandwhiches. I would have more elaborate lunches if i wasn't having such a go at fitting in with taking care of both babies. ...you could do pasta. Do you like shrimp? You could make creamy alfredo pasta with shrimp (or sausage or any other type the same). Sometimes we make more at supper so that we can purposfully have left overs for lunch the next day. ...i have to admit, though i am much like Vickie when it comes to midday and breakfast. I try to save points for supper :lol:


----------



## mbrew180

I'm the opposite, I like to eat a big lunch and get through the day full, and eat a small dinner. I eat a lot of chicken, so for dinner I'll eat a veggie, a starch, and chicken baked. So, that usually runs me about 10 pts. So, I eat a huge lunch/breakfast (I wake up late :D) and it varies from going out, sandwiches with chips and a little 100 calorie snack, etc.


----------



## Eoz

Do you all start your points from the morning?

My leader does hers from the evening.So a big dinner is 12 for example and then she has 14 for lunch and breakfast.It does sound odd but it does actually work x


----------



## Vickie

I plan my meals out the day before now--otherwise I get lost during the day and also stress eat more


----------



## pdmcd17

i also preplan most of the time and i start my day in the morning


----------



## Guppy051708

I do my best when i preplan.
I do my points from midnight to midnight. for example, 11:59pm on Tuesday would be my last points of the day. 12:01am on Wednesday would be my first points of the day

Any other Americans struggling with 4th of July? My parents came to visit (YAY! they live 10hrs away), but the problem is ive been having a go at eating well (and staying within my daily point limit) because they are here and bc they dont eat the greatest, but they cook..im trying my hardest, but i already only have 5 weekly allowence points left and my week doesnt turn over until Friday. Tomorrow is independence day so there's going to be lots of food and drinks! I think im going to sit down tonight and start figuring out, how much of everything i can have. I dont usually drink soda (and i stay away from diet), but soda takes up a ton of points and id like to be able to enjoy the food, so i got some Coke Zero.


----------



## Try Rocking

Well, personally for me. I just went away for 5 days and kinda (ok a lot) went overboard. I was sort of watching what I was eating, I made sure I stopped before I got full and I tried to choose healthier (sometimes) over the high point items. I didn't track anything, BUT I had a fun week and it was worth it. I can work it off next week. 
You can always just have a few days and then get back at 'er! 

Just a thought! Either way, you're still doing great :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I'm from the States originally so we do celebrate the fourth but it's just us so I can keep a closer eye on what I eat. For this weekend I cheated a bit on Saturday (normal cheat day + birthday party) and I cheated a bit on Sunday (Canada day). Not sure where I am at for weekly points as honestly it's just to hard to try and enter them right now. :blush:


----------



## purpledaisy2

I've not posted here in 6 months but could do with some support in trying to keep on track.

I have lost 82lb's to date, my latest weigh in yesterday, I lost 1lb :thumbup:

Hello everyone xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome purple

So I had wi and suprisingly I was down 0.7 wow 

Funny thing we have a fill in leader she's funny
But she asked who's celebrating etc then asks who's pregnant
I laughed as if anyone admitted they can't do ww
But she soloed me out and quizzed - it be nice if she was psychic 

Goodness I wish- I was fertile on out holidays and fx'd this is our month as we were on the east coast where doh is from


----------



## Guppy051708

That is true rocking!

Vicky, thats neat you still celebrated the 4th! Was probably a lot easier without having other's making all that tasty food!
The parade i went to today had a Canadian marching band in it...i now im in New Hampshire (sort of close to Canada)...but im in southern, coastal...so not all that close....was strange a Canadian group was celebrating the 4th...but hey, whatever tickles your pickle! :haha:

Congrats on your great weightloss Purple!!!!

good job on 1/2lb weight loss pd!

So, i didn't do too shabby today....i mean, i did go over my daily allowence and i used up the rest of my weekly allowence (only had 6 left, and then swapped 2 points from exercise), but i dont think it was all too bad given the holiday and all of the sweets there were! I did try my best and measured what i could to make sure my proportions were fine. Im actually impressed with what i was able to do with such little points and so much yumminess :blush:
I only need to get through tomorrow with just my daily allowence, and then i'll be free bc my week switches over on Friday.


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies, 

Sorry I've been MIA. Just been really busy with work (report time again) but back again!! 

Now lets see if I can catch up on very one - 

well done on all the great weight losses!!! Keep up all the hard work. 

Welcome back to Jellycat, Kyliem87 and Purpledaisy2! 
Will add you to the front page. 

pdmcd - oh my gosh - good if she is right but OMG rude if you weren't even trying!! 
There is just no more denying that I am pregnant any more. My bump has well and truely popped out. 

Hope everyone is well. If there are any other weights I need to change, please let me know.


----------



## Guppy051708

aww a bump :cloud9:


----------



## CarlyP

Hi everyone :)

I'm thinking of joining WW. I joined about 3 years ago and did quite well but stopped going when we moved house.

I have found a local WW meeting in my area on Mondays. 

How much is it weekly now? :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Carly, 

I think weekly is about £5.50(?) but not sure as I was on a monthly pass which is much cheaper! 
I think the prices are on the WW website. 
Goodluck


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah, i want to say it's $5 (but i could be totally wrong as i dont go to meetings, i just go online)


Today was the official weekly weigh-in. I weigh exactly the same as last week....though im a bit disappointed i tried so hard this week (given the parents being in town, taking a small getaway, and dealing with 4th of july), im not too upset since there was so much going on...at least i didn't gain...i suppose.


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you. Do they still do the little calculator and shop guides?


----------



## skweek35

Yup. Are you in UK orUSA? 
If UK then you can get those at the meetings. They always have a little shop where you can buy all sorts of WW stuff including shop guide. 
The calculator you get in your starter pack.


----------



## pdmcd17

In Canada it's about 17 wk cheaper if your on the monthly pass

You can get a calculator but the e tools comes with the monthly pass or online only
I use the etools on my cell to track look at food lists or calculate stuff.. in can you can use them on iPhone and blackberrys, the USA has an android app- no clue about anywhere else


----------



## CarlyP

I'm in the UK. 

What do you get in the starter pack?

Is it weird that I'm quite excited to go?!


----------



## skweek35

CarlyP said:


> I'm in the UK.
> 
> What do you get in the starter pack?
> 
> Is it weird that I'm quite excited to go?!

In your blue folder you will get a few leaflets. It might have changed as my file is an older one ( I joined last April) 

All the leaflets I still have in my folder are: 
Propoints finder 
Start loosing weight leaflet 
Live the plan, lose weight 
Easy start week 1 (over the next 2 or 3 weeks you will get more of these) 
Filling and healthy day 
Pocket guide (smaller and simpler version of the shopping guide) 
Enjoy your food -Meal and recipe ideas to get your weight loss started 

When you loose 5% you will get another booklet and I think at 10% too. 

I landed up using my ipod app more than the leaflets. I believe there is an android app coming out soon if it isnt out already.


----------



## CarlyP

I joined about 5 years ago and in my starter pack I got

Shop guide
Diary 
Calculator

Do you not get the points calculator now?


----------



## CarlyP

That cost me though. Can't remember how much is was I think it was about £20.


----------



## skweek35

Yup the calculator is the propoint finder - its a cardboard circular calculator. Really easy to use. 
But I landed up using my ipod app most of the time.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 3.4 lbs this week which brings my total to 64.2 lbs lost so far! :D


----------



## CarlyP

I might look for the app, do they do it on samsung?


----------



## skweek35

I know there is one about to come out if it isnt already out. If you cant find it today, then keep looking, I was told it will be out soon


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you. 

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rach! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent Result - Try Rocking !

Carly P - You can purchase a plastic calculator similar to the older version, however I found it annoying as theres more info you have to enter so I too resorted to using my iphone app. I purchased the at home kit and the calculator was included.


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you, I might just use the app as well. Will save some pennies :)

I'm looking forward to starting it again, I haven't told anyone apart from my OH and parents, I don't want the attention of everyone asking if ive lost any weight if that makes sense. I just want to do it with no pressure.


----------



## Try Rocking

It totally makes sense, I've told some people but not everyone because I don't want people constantly asking how I'm doing (I have enough people doing that who know) or asking if certain things are ok if I'm about to eat it. It's much easier to do it without the world knowing!


----------



## CarlyP

OK, I really enjoyed the meeting! Shocked at how much I weigh though :cry: but I'm not going to let that get to me!

I have logged onto eSource and I'm a bit confused, when trying to calculate things it says to put in carbs, fat, protein and fibre? Have they changed from just cals and sat fat now? I should of asked but I presumed it would be the same, so I tested it out, and a bag of 88 cal quavers is 10 points! Have I got that wrong LOL x


----------



## Jellycat

Carly a 16g pack by my app says 2pp. You must of accidentally put calories into the calculator or something as I did that today

The point system has changed it now takes onto account the amount of protein as its believed this is what keeps you fuller for longer. However for the majority of your fruit and veg are zero values now. You also are given weekly points ontop of your daily to use as and when you want to top up. Some use all the added weekly points others use a few. Did you not stay for them to talk through the plan?


----------



## pdmcd17

The plan had totally changed since I last did it
You also get more dp
And ap also seem to be more

I find I do well when I track and measure


----------



## CarlyP

Jellycat said:


> Carly a 16g pack by my app says 2pp. You must of accidentally put calories into the calculator or something as I did that today
> 
> The point system has changed it now takes onto account the amount of protein as its believed this is what keeps you fuller for longer. However for the majority of your fruit and veg are zero values now. You also are given weekly points ontop of your daily to use as and when you want to top up. Some use all the added weekly points others use a few. Did you not stay for them to talk through the plan?

I did stay but she never explained the calculator to me, so I downloaded the app and its very confusing. It says I have to put in protein, carbs, fibre, fat, per grams and serving. Last night I did this for a Ragu jar for bolognaise sauce and it was like 1 point per 100g does this sound right?


----------



## Jellycat

Enter the different parts protein carbs etc . Be careful You get the weight right, ie per 100g on the packet isn't the serving size you would eat.

Can you not check the products on esource as things like quavers or bolagnese sauce are likely to be on their. You only have to calculate items not on their list.


----------



## Jellycat

Just looked it up ragu for 1/4 of a jar is 1 pp


----------



## CarlyP

It seems like you can eat just about anything the points are a lot less aren't they. Just went to Iceland and got 6 WW meals for £6! Hope there nice.

I'm going to try and stick with the easy start leaflet as well and make the meals they suggest.


----------



## purpledaisy2

I went to weigh inn a couple of hours ago and have lost 1lb, happy with that considering I've not done any excercise. Current weight 15st 4, total loss 83lbs xx


----------



## CarlyP

Wow, you've done really well losing 83lbs, how long has it taken you to lose so far?

I struggle with exercise as i have a neuromuscular condition, but my leader told me last night that she lost 4 and a half stone through the eating plan the only exercise she gets is walking.


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job purple daisy!!!!! Thats wonderful!


----------



## purpledaisy2

CarlyP - 18months, but I have pissed around for the past 6 months so really a year. 

I still have just under 4 stone to lose, slow and steady is the attitude I have adopted now, it took 4/5 years to go on, so its bound to take ages to come off.

xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Guppy, your little ones are soooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## CarlyP

purpledaisy2 said:


> CarlyP - 18months, but I have pissed around for the past 6 months so really a year.
> 
> I still have just under 4 stone to lose, slow and steady is the attitude I have adopted now, it took 4/5 years to go on, so its bound to take ages to come off.
> 
> xx

At least if it slowly comes off its bound to stay off :) Well done.


----------



## Jellycat

Well Done Purple Daisy :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Well done purpledaisy!! keep going!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss purpledaisy! :yipee:

I didn't tell anyone I was on WW for a long time as well...............I didn't want the questions :nope:


----------



## CarlyP

I would like to make burgers tomorrow, if I use 125g lean mince its 6pp, i need to add an egg to the burgers but i don't think i would need a full egg for 125g, so can i half the egg and just have it as 1pp? 

Also, i am on 38 points a day but so far I've only used 25 today! Is that OK?


----------



## Guppy051708

tell me how one becomes me a lifetime WWO member.




purpledaisy2 said:


> Guppy, your little ones are soooo cute :cloud9:

Thank you. I love em to pieces :cloud9:


----------



## pdmcd17

Carly
It's ok once In a while to eat a bit under but 13 PTs is alot your body can think its not getting enough and slow down

I find my best weeks are eating all my points and only a bit of my wp and none of my aps

Lifetime is when you hit goal and do maintenance for 6 wks you have 2-4 PTs to play with to find out what your body needs to maintain and not loose

You don't pay as lifetime unless your out of the 2 lb range
You can also have a different goal wt if your dr gives you a note
I know my highest is 160 but I think I want to go to 170-175
As I know what I looked like at 199 and 40 more I'd look anorexic and not be able to maintain it comfortably


----------



## CarlyP

I can't grasp the calculator, I'm using it on my phone, and I got that a bag of twiglets is 0 but apparently its actually 3 points. 

What info do i actually put in, i understand the protein, carbs, fat and fibre but get confused if i need to do it for 100g or per pack? 

Sorry for all these questions, but thank you for your help x


----------



## Jellycat

Carly - YOu can either enter the measurements for 100g then state what the weight of one portion is / or you can enter what the measurements are for one serving. In the app it gives you two weight per and serving.

The per is for example the measurements per 100g
serving is how much a serving is eg 50g

Does this make sense?

Careful you dont enter calories into the protein info as I used to do this alot


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats what im confused about though, because my actual goal weight is 110lb (im hardly 5 foot 1), but WW set it to 179.5lb (which was like 10% of my start weight, i think). So am i considered a lifetime member once i get to 179.5lb or is it the ultimate 110lb? :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

^believe it's when you hit the final goal. They start with the 10% goal to give you something to shoot for from what I remember

I never did hit lifetime, not sure they do that for online? Not that it mattered I was pregnant within a month of hitting my goal :blush:

I always go by the serving size and than measure out my servings (I have a cheapy food scale). So I enter all the information on the packet and save it with a note saying what a serving size is. :flower:

Hope that helps!


----------



## Guppy051708

Vickie said:


> ^believe it's when you hit the final goal. They start with the 10% goal to give you something to shoot for from what I remember
> 
> I never did hit lifetime, not sure they do that for online? Not that it mattered I was pregnant within a month of hitting my goal :blush:
> 
> I always go by the serving size and than measure out my servings (I have a cheapy food scale). *So I enter all the information on the packet and save it with a note saying what a serving size is.* :flower:
> 
> Hope that helps!

This is what i do as well. im always sure to note what 1 serving equals.


Thanks hun! thats what i thought....i dont think i've weighed 110lb since i was 10 :blush:


----------



## CarlyP

Yes, thank you, that does make sense.

I really panicked last night because I thought I'd followed it all wrong, but hadn't, only the twiglets.


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: 183!!! ONE HUNDRED EIGHTY THREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
Thats a 12lb loss and im not even through my week yet! (1lb for the [half]week)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Guppy great job

I had wi and I was down 0.6
Only 2.2 to get back to pre vacation weight

I think I'm fighting a bug I'm tired and my throat is sore and I'm pms how fun


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job pdmcd17! Won't be long before you're there! 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CarlyP

Well done ladies! 

x


----------



## CarlyP

I am struggling with my points, I can't seem to get near 38 unless I eat snacks! 

I have just posted on the eSource site and someone has been a bit blunt and basically said undereating does you no favours what so ever! I'm not trying to under eat though :cry:

Please look at my past couple of days and see where I'm going wrong:cry:

My first meeting was Monday night, so here are my menus since Tuesday... 

Tuesday - 30
Breakfast 
Toast x2 slices 
butter 
banana 

Lunch 
Ham slices x3 
bread x2 slices 
butter 
garlic and herb dressing 
lettuce, cucumber, red onion and beetroot 

Tea 
lean mince (125g) 
ragu sauce (100g) 
spaghetti (100g) 
pepper mushrooms and onion 
WW belgian mousse 

Snacks - twiglets 

Wednesday - 34
Breakfast 
toast x2 slices 
butter 
grapes 

Lunch 
Tortilla wrap 
ham slices x3 
light mayo 
lettuce, cucumber and red onion 
melon 

Tea 
Mince (125g) 
Jkt potato (150g) 
corn on the cob 
gravy 
mint sauce 
carrot, sweade and onion 
WW strawberry mousse 

Snacks - eat smart crisps x2 

Today - 23
Breakfast 
toast x1 slice 
melon 

Lunch 
Tuna in brine - tin 
Light mayo 
Cucumber 
Bread x2 

Tea 
Beef (125g) 
Pastry (38g) 
Beef stock 
Mushrooms 
Onion 
Carrot and sweade 
Broccoli and caluiflower 
mint sauce 

Snacks - eat smart crisps 
WW belgian mousse


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: that was rude of them hun! Sorry :flow:
eating more was the hardest thing for me to do, but once i start buying more fruits/veggies, that made that much easier. I just always try to check off the bars next to the apple button :) I make it my goal to check those off. With that said, i dont always get them all checked off-but thats okay! 
You did a great job on Wednesday! I think if youre within a few points, than its no big deal if you didn't get the total amount in, but thats just my opinion. You are doing a fab job with the fruits/veggies! For breakfast (or whenever) you could try adding an egg in there. With the tortilla wrap, how about adding some shredded cheese. If you eat any salads you could add sunflower seeds to it. I also like to snack on pumpkin seeds. Those are yummmy! If you consume spaghetti you could add some sausage or meatballs to it. or make meatsauce. 

I will C+P what i have eaten recently so you can get some ideas. My daily point value is 35.

Today (Thursday) - 35pts used.
*Breakfast:*
-1 banana
-1C of Almond milk
-1.75C of Honey Bunches of Oats
*Lunch*
- 2 pieces of oatnut bread
- 2TBS of peanutbutter
- 1TBS of Strawberry Jam
- 1 Pear
*Supper*
- 1 serving of steamed carrots
- 1 serving of steamed green beans
- 2 chicken drumsticks with BBQ Sauce
- 1/4C of Macaroni Salad
*Snacks*
- 1/2 pack of Welch's Fruit Snack

Wednesday-35 points used
*Breakfast*
-1/2C Raspberries
-1.5C Cereal
-8oz Almond Milk
-1/2C Blackberries
*Lunch*
-3 Slices of bacon
-2 slices of toast (white bread)
-1C fresh tomatoes
-1 Slice of American Cheese
-1TBS Miracle Whip dressing
-16oz Chocolate Almond Milk
-1C of Spinege and greens
-2TBS of Italain Dressing
-1 Hershey Bar 
*Supper*
-1 Serving of Shrimp w. Spicy Tomato Sauce
-1C of Brocalli
*Snacks*
-1 Peach
-1 Carrot
-1/2C of Strawberries


Tuesday- 35 points used
*Breakfast*
-1/2C of blackberries
-1&1/4 fried eggs
-1 slice of bread
*Lunch*
-4oz Pork chop 
-1/4oz of BBQ Sauce
-8oz of Lemonade
-1TBS butter
-1/2C of squash
-1C yellow beans
*Supper*
-1/2C Spaghetti Sauce
-1&1/4 cooked Rigatoni
-6 Small Italian Meatballs
*Snacks*
-1 Brownie


This is just a few examples, but time of day may be a little off. Since trying to lose weight, the healthy way, ive learned how to graze all day instead of having only 3 large meals. Dont get me wrong, i still have 3 meals per day, but i tend to eat pieces of fruit or something light in between, so really i eat about 6x per day.
I didn't post all of the days but some days I was under my meal points by 2-3 or. I think if you under by a few (like maybe 5 or less) then thats okay. I try my best to reach my goal, though, bc if you dont eat enough your metabolism will actually slow down and then store everything as fat. Best advice i can give is just try your best to check everything off each day. Oh and i forgot to mention, i didn't list when i drink water but i find if i dont drink at least 5 glasses per day my weight tends to be on the higher side, for some reason.


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses everyone!

When I was having trouble using all of my points I would add a serving or two of fruit juice in (since it's pointed) can you possibly do that?


----------



## pdmcd17

i found i would eat the higher point version ie reg peanut butter then the lower sometimes that helps 

plus i find some og the diet stuff is so full of chemicals id rather have the less additive freindly stuff 
maybe that will help
plus i find i eat less of the real stuff then the diet stuff

i also limit diet pop to 1 per day if im having it and i rarely do unless out


----------



## irishemma

I'm about 3.5 stone overweight and plan to start weightwatchers tomorrow. I have done it a few times before, usually lose about 2 stone and then become lazy. This time I hope it will be different as I am doing it to be healthy to concieve instead of for vanity.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome irishemma :hi:

does anyone have that flat flabby piece of skin that hangs over your pubic bone (in the lower baby bump area)? im not just talking about a small one (im 5'1" and 183lb)...obviously im going to lose weight but is that loose skin always going to be there? I have never been thin-in my life so im worried ill lose all of this weight and have that (you know the look-even men who have lost a large portion of weight get it), im not talking about having just a small roll


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome irishemma! x

Guppy do you mean an over hang? I have one of those, quite large, but I don't know if it would go away, so would like to know this too. I hope so, I guess you would have to tone the skin, but I can't as I have a neuromuscular condition that excludes ANY exercise :( So I really hope it goes as we lose the weight.


----------



## DMG83

Hi I started ww a few months back but haven't really followed properly and only lost 5.5lbs so far, but I've bought a journal to track, a pedometer, cook book & I'm weighing all my portions :) hoping to get some motivation and ideas from you all, looks like you're all doing great!

With the spare skin thing, I think perhaps it's genetic too with your skin elasticity? I lost 6.5stone previously (on ww and then through exercise) and I had the tiniest bit of untoned skin around my belly button but no over hang, and I'm hoping for similar this time. Before I hated it and hated my body and I was tiny! This time I'm not going to be so bloody vain and stupid when I hit a low weight because if I'd been sensible and not focussed on that tiny little thing I'd never have fallen off the wagon and gained a load of weight back before falling pregnant! :dohh:

I've lost 26.5lbs since having LO and got another 59.5lbs to go :wacko:

My daily points allowance is 34 because I'm breastfeeding still 

Do you all eat your weekly allowance too? I thought I might just stick to my daily allowance and see how I do? x


----------



## Guppy051708

DMG- 26lb is awesome! you are doing wonderful! I have another 75lb to go, so i know the feeling of semi-hopelessness :hugs:

yeah, i didn't know there was a name for that flab skin :blush: i am refering to the overhang. It looks so bad! Even when i was overweight before (a lot of my fat goes to my stomach, but i have thin arms and legs), i didn't have the overhang, but having two babies inside of a year and a half will do that i suppose. I had rolls....large fluffy stomach but not the overhang, but now i do and its horrible. Im just not sure if toning will even do anything since it would be bc of skin-no bc of muscle? but i spose i shouldnt even worry about it at this point seeing how i have over 70lb to go...honestly if i can get to 150lb i'll be happy (though im striving for that 110-120 range).


----------



## Guppy051708

DMG83 said:


> Do you all eat your weekly allowance too? I thought I might just stick to my daily allowance and see how I do? x

My goal is to only eat inside of my daily allowence points, however, if there is something special going on (or i just cave :blush:) then i will use the weekly points, but i try my best not to. I only use them as a last resort but i also dont feel guilty since i know thats why they are there, however, as i said i try my best to not go over my 35pts each day (im BFing too :D) :thumbup: Even on weeks that i have dug into them, i still manage to lose, but i dont rely on those weekly points and try to live my life as if they dont exist, but if i do slip up then i have a cushion.


----------



## Heather M

Hey all! Can I join you? Just started yesterday (online) and hoping to lose all the weight I've gain since having my 2 LOs (roughly at this point about 60lbs and that was mainly from my first pregnancy!). Currently at 225lbs when my normal weight range pre-DD#1 was 160ish. Wouldn't really want to go much much lower than that as I've done before and I looked sickly (i'm 5'10.5" and my weight generally disperses itself evenly so I look smaller than i actually am)...started WW for a week before I got pregnant the second time but only lasted a week before I got my BFP lol No plans for another anytime soon (if at all!) so figured now's the time to try...still breastfeeding so interested to see how that will effect everything in the process!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome newbies!

I tend to use my weeklies because I like having a cheat day :lol:

I got rid of a good part of the overhang (105 pounds lost) pre-baby with exercise. Core work will help especially things like reverse crunches.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Heather!
Ive tried a lot of things and so far the only thing that has worked is WW[Online]. I think you will find sucess with it as well. I am a BFing mom too. And the site said BFing moms should only lose 1-2lb per week. Im averaging a 1lb weight loss per week (though a couple weeks i have actually gained, but then the following week i will lose 2lb to make up for it). Im interested in seeing if i will lose 2-3lb per week once im done BFing, but right now im happy with the loss. My milk supply hasn't been negativly effective....though Elliots poos are more green from the large plant increase lol


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey guys!

I think I did pretty good today, it was my birthday and we went out for dinner. I got a clubhouse sandwich with half and half on the side (half ceasar salad *small bowl*, and fries *I got yam fries*). I made it through half my sandwich, some of my fries and about 2 bites of my ceasar before I had to admit defeat. 
The rest of the day went well and I stayed pretty low in points so I hope it doesn't affect the scale tomorrow! 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## CarlyP

Hi newbies :flower:

DMG - I don't use my weekly allowance, just stick to my daily points.

Try rocking - Well done! It must feel good knowing you've had a good time and kept within your plan at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## CarlyP

Try Rocking said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I think I did pretty good today, it was my birthday and we went out for dinner. I got a clubhouse sandwich with half and half on the side (half ceasar salad *small bowl*, and fries *I got yam fries*). I made it through half my sandwich, some of my fries and about 2 bites of my ceasar before I had to admit defeat.
> The rest of the day went well and I stayed pretty low in points so I hope it doesn't affect the scale tomorrow!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Happy birthday for yesterday xxx


----------



## DMG83

LO has weaned during the day (her choice) but still feeds like a monster at night.. I'm intrigued to know how many and how much success people have had bf'ing and ww because it hasn't really shifted for me.. I don't want to give up bf'ing to lose weight but if I lose 1lb a week I won't be in a healthy weight range until mid-end next year & then I'd probably be looking to fall pregnant again! :dohh: I am happy to exercise, do you think that will boost my weight loss? 

I would be really happy with 1.5-2lbs per week (I know this isn't sustainable in the long run, but for the initial few weeks??) if I am exercising and dieting? 

Guppy don't worry about the over hang yet honestly :thumbup: you could always consider chatting with your GP after you get to healthy weight if it's a serious problem but i guess the only "cure" is exercise to a point and then surgery... :wacko:xx


----------



## Natty_babez

I've currently been doing weight watchers for 2 weeks and I'm doing well I'm so please I've lost 5 pounds upto now I just need 2 next week and I'll get my first silvr seven eyyy, anway my question is what alcoholic drinks are the lowest in points is it just vodka and diet drinks with it? I'm on a girly nite out on the 4th august and I kniw its a long way of but I really want to be prepared n don't want all my hardwork to be ruined coz of one nite 

Xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

If you like beer a light beer 4pt for about 12 oz
Most white wine 4oz for 4 pt and red is 3
1 oz rum is 2 pts

Enjoy I usually find I have 1 good drink and use weekly but I rarely have more then 2 drinks
Stay away from the girly drinks their killer points
Have fun
I know for my wedding I'm using weekly ( ok I may have to go for a run that morning lol)


----------



## DMG83

ok so turns out some nosey cow recognised me who is a helper at my meeting and knows my mil (who i don't get on with) has gone and told my mil/fil and their family about me being on ww and about DD (who they've only seen 5 times since birth because they can't be bothered) who comes with me to meetings and things.. I'm so upset. The meetings are meant to be confidential I thought..!?

I wasn't telling anyone I was doing ww because I have a history of eating problems and before when I made myself ill by losing so much weight MIL called me "a really big girl" and said I may as well quit because I'd never be slim (I was a UK size 4!!). This time I want to do things healthily and be a good role model to DD and I don't want other people influencing me in any way

She weighed me once and then the next week she asked me if I was married to DH but I didn't think she'd go talking about me, and when I last went in to see MIL she made some sly dig about me rejoining ww! :cry:

Should I say something to the ww leader? This woman is only a helper.. Like tell her I don't want her knowing anything about my weight loss/weighing me etc? It makes me not want to go there anymore..


----------



## Try Rocking

I would definitely talk to your leader, these meetings are supposed to be confidential and encouraging and if they aren't either of those then why bother going? 
I would be so pissed!

Don't let jerks get you down though, you are doing the right thing and in the end you'll be so thankful you stuck with it! I'm losing the weight (for good!) to be a good role model for my daughter as well. You are doing great! :hugs:


----------



## DMG83

Thank you.. I think I might email my leader maybe? She'll be there at the next meeting so I can't really say anything there. I might have a look at different local meetings and see if there's a different one because she's just put me off going to the group :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Yah that would put me off too. If you can go to a different group I would but I would write the leader regardless. There shouldn't be someone in that position if she's going to go blabbering to other people about things that shouldn't be talked about.


----------



## Jellycat

I totally agree with try rocking - that lady has completely over stepped the mark as a helper. Definitely contact your leader, the meetings should make you feel supported.

Guppy - the overhang will greatly improve with the loss, I've gone up and down with weight and it changes each time. It will get there eventually


----------



## pdmcd17

I would tell the leader and regional manager that is a breech of confidentiality

I can't speak to the uk but in Canada we have a privacy law and she can't speak of that outside of ww

Think about it - if you were in a medical situation and the nurse blab without your permission shed be severly disciplined 
Just cause its ww doesn't make it less severe

I hope you find another meeting You like
And mil sounds fun goodluck and great job on loosing weight healthily and being a great example to dd


----------



## CarlyP

DMG83 said:


> ok so turns out some nosey cow recognised me who is a helper at my meeting and knows my mil (who i don't get on with) has gone and told my mil/fil and their family about me being on ww and about DD (who they've only seen 5 times since birth because they can't be bothered) who comes with me to meetings and things.. I'm so upset. The meetings are meant to be confidential I thought..!?
> 
> I wasn't telling anyone I was doing ww because I have a history of eating problems and before when I made myself ill by losing so much weight MIL called me "a really big girl" and said I may as well quit because I'd never be slim (I was a UK size 4!!). This time I want to do things healthily and be a good role model to DD and I don't want other people influencing me in any way
> 
> She weighed me once and then the next week she asked me if I was married to DH but I didn't think she'd go talking about me, and when I last went in to see MIL she made some sly dig about me rejoining ww! :cry:
> 
> Should I say something to the ww leader? This woman is only a helper.. Like tell her I don't want her knowing anything about my weight loss/weighing me etc? It makes me not want to go there anymore..

Aw Hun :hugs:

That is awful of her to do that. That is completely out of order, you are going there to be supported not gossiped about.

Defiantly speak to your leader and explain how upset and uncomfy it has made you.

That helper shouldn't be there if she can't keep things to herself when it doesn't concern her.

xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You should definitely speak with your leader! She is completely out of order


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks jelly! It's reassuring to hear =]

:hugs: DMG. That would be so uncomfortable. I think email would be a good way to get the massage across to your leader. Then you can be clear of everytthing.
Also, are there different WW meetings in your area? There is one in most towns where i live. And even in the same towns there are multiple meetings per week. Its hard working out schedules, but maybe if your leader cant help (with im sure she can), then you could try a town over or a different meeting time? Not sure how predominant the meetings are there, though.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I am hoping one of you can help out for a bit please. 
Is there anyone who is willing to take over running the front page for a while?


----------



## Guppy051708

I like running pages :winkwink:
but if anyone else would rather, it's all yours. :thumbup:


----------



## hellbaby

Just checking in...3lbs off, I've reached my 10 per cent! Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## DMG83

Yay well done hellbaby! :happydance: brilliant loss!

I'm going to email the leader in the morning, I've been thinking about it and you're all right and she needs to be told that she's overstepped the line. I'm so peed at her.

I think there's another local meeting I could go to. It's just annoying because I go to a music class with LO in the same building immediately after my ww meeting and then we go to a weigh & play class across the road an hour later so i've been weighing in, going to a class, going for an hours walk to earn AP then a play group then I go with my mummy friends for a coffee... I'm not sure what to do whether to switch or just email the leader and make sure this woman stays away from me and stops nosing around and walking over when I'm being weighed by this other (lovely) helper who's being really supportive. Thanks for your help girls. I really like this group :)


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm ok with Guppy taking over :) You ok Skweek? :hugs: 

Great job Hellbaby!

If she's a good leader she'll remove this woman from her position and if it doesn't bother you much that she's there I would continue going to that one. If you do decide to stay I might also ask that this woman not be around when you're getting weighed because obviously she can't keep confidential things confidential. 
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

hellbaby said:


> Just checking in...3lbs off, I've reached my 10 per cent! Hope everyone is doing ok xx

Well done! x :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

I'll change the thread owner now.

I can probably take it back over in Sept. when Hannah starts school if need be but right now it's just to hectic and I can't get online (with two free hands) often enough :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

Vickie said:


> I'll change the thread owner now.
> 
> I can probably take it back over in Sept. when Hannah starts school if need be but right now it's just to hectic and I can't get online (with two free hands) often enough :nope:

Sounds like a good plan! Take your time and whenever you want it back it will be here for you :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh yah, and my total now is 65.2 lbs lost :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Hellbaby !

I've sts this week thinking AF is due and not done any exercise so sts is better than a gain


----------



## CarlyP

Well done try rocking!!

Its my weigh day today, my meeting is at 6pm!! I'm a bit nervous and worried i haven't lost anything.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope it goes better than you think Carly. :flow:

great job TR!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks guys! I'm a bit more down today so I'm super happy :D I'm really hoping I can reach my 70 lb goal by August 11th! 

Good luck Carly!


----------



## Guppy051708

you can do it :bodyb:

Im a little miffed because i was down to 182, but this AM i was back up to 185 :eyeroll: ...im sure its just water or something....i dont see how i could have gained 3lb over 3 days :nope:

my july goal weight is 180lb. It seemed achievable the other day...but now im not sure LOL


----------



## Try Rocking

You can do it! There's still a few weeks left and the 3 lbs has to be water weight. Is it about that time of the month?


----------



## Guppy051708

Not according to FF. I BF and I havnt even ov.ed yet....my weight has been doing this a lot, for some reason...its driving me insane! ...but it probably had something to do with the fact that i ate around 1am last night and because i didn't go to bed until 2am...for some reason i seem to weigh more when i dont get much rest...it's so odd....of course, i have to remind myself that its just temporary...i think.I hope :lol:

i think i need a better scale too bc its so finicky. If i dont stand on it PERFECTLY it (or have in the PERFECT spot on the floor) it can change my weight by up to 4-5 pounds :roll: ....what scale do you use? anything special or is just a cheap one? ...wish i had a scale like the dr. office has LOL


----------



## DMG83

I have the ww scale and it always seems accurate for me, but last week I weighed in at home pre-meeting and i was 1.5lbs down on the week before yet at weigh in i was the EXACT same weight! :brat: I put it down to bf'ing and my boobs going up and down in the day :wacko:

Last night I had a cheeky weigh in and I was the same weight as last weeks morning weigh in but at night time so that MUST be good right!? lol my leader told me to stop weighing in at home but I'm obsessed.. :wacko:

I don't weigh in until Thursday


----------



## Guppy051708

have you noticed if the WW scale is finky with where its placed at on the floor? mine is really bad i want one that doesn't react...dont know if thats possible or not, but if the WW scale isn't bad then i may look into purchasing it.


----------



## CarlyP

I have lost 5lbs!!!! 

so so happy!!


----------



## Try Rocking

WOOHOO! That's so awesome! Way to go!


----------



## Guppy051708

CarlyP said:


> I have lost 5lbs!!!!
> 
> so so happy!!

That really is fab!!!!! Great job!


----------



## hellbaby

Fantastic loss CarlyP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

thanks ladies.

im very pleased hope this weeks as good x


----------



## purpledaisy2

Well done Hellbaby and CarlyP :happydance:

I lost 3.5lbs this week, total 86.5

Very happy ! Im hoping for one lb next week and I'll be back in 14's, not been there for a veryyy long time :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! huge accomplishment hun!:dance:


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome, way to go Purple!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

So, i think I figured out what is wrong with my scale. It was being super finicky today (as everyday) ranging my weight from 186.5lb all the way down to 182.5lb. I picked it up and was trying to set the bottom (except i forgot the fact that its digital so it doesn't work like a non digital scale :dohh:) and i noticed these little padded circular things in each corner. There is a circle about 1 inch big per corner, and each circle has a pad on it. The left bottom corner circle is missing the pad. So i thought how i could stand to make up for the padding loss, and i did and it came out to 182 pretty consistently ...guess i should get a new scale? I have to push it around my bathroom and stand on it quite a few times to see the weight that i think makes the most sense.


----------



## DMG83

Guppy051708 said:


> have you noticed if the WW scale is finky with where its placed at on the floor? mine is really bad i want one that doesn't react...dont know if thats possible or not, but if the WW scale isn't bad then i may look into purchasing it.

my scale doesn't change when I move it around but all 4 corners have to be touching the ground evenly iykwim. And don't weigh on carpet either! :) but i like the ww one cos it gives you body fat, percentages, actual weight etc..



CarlyP said:


> I have lost 5lbs!!!!
> 
> so so happy!!

That's brilliant!!! :yipee: :yipee:



purpledaisy2 said:


> Well done Hellbaby and CarlyP :happydance:
> 
> I lost 3.5lbs this week, total 86.5
> 
> Very happy ! Im hoping for one lb next week and I'll be back in 14's, not been there for a veryyy long time :happydance:

Woohooo!! Great losses ladies! I hope I can join you with a good loss on Thursday! :yipee: 



Guppy051708 said:


> So, i think I figured out what is wrong with my scale. It was being super finicky today (as everyday) ranging my weight from 186.5lb all the way down to 182.5lb. I picked it up and was trying to set the bottom (except i forgot the fact that its digital so it doesn't work like a non digital scale :dohh:) and i noticed these little padded circular things in each corner. There is a circle about 1 inch big per corner, and each circle has a pad on it. The left bottom corner circle is missing the pad. So i thought how i could stand to make up for the padding loss, and i did and it came out to 182 pretty consistently ...guess i should get a new scale? I have to push it around my bathroom and stand on it quite a few times to see the weight that i think makes the most sense.

I'd invest in a new one hun xx


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah i think im going to...stinks but oh well, i need some reassurance
im going to look into getting the WW one, but will also see what the store has.


----------



## beth_terri

I'll be joining you all soon ladies :) can't wait!! I have no idea what I weigh atm but know I've a good few stone to lose. Ant ideas when I'm allowed back to meetings? I don't want til my 6 week check! Xx


----------



## DMG83

Congratulations on your new baby! :) they make you wait til your 6 week check if you're going to meetings. Can't believe you're ready to diet so early! That's great motivation!


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome hun. Im not really too sure about when you're allowed to go since i just do it online. Congrats on the birth of your baby! They grow so fast.

does anyone have a link to the scale that WWs sells? I can't seem to find it on their site :shrug: Im in the US if that makes a difference.


----------



## beth_terri

DMG83 said:


> Congratulations on your new baby! :) they make you wait til your 6 week check if you're going to meetings. Can't believe you're ready to diet so early! That's great motivation!

Thanks :) 
I need to haha. I want to be slim again!! Xx


----------



## Vickie

I've seen the WW scales at Wal-mart here and Costco (sorry don't know any links but might be able to check your local store??) 

Well done on the losses everyone! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Found one at Target tonight and I have it all set up.
i have to say, im impressed with the fact that it doesn't seem bothered by where i step on it...was sure to test that factor :blush:


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome beth im in kw! another Canadian (well im hoping your Scarborough is in the GTA.

tonight is wi and im up im retaining fluid from af even my ring is snug - ive finally started to pee it away but im not sure if i will be a factor yet.

doh is away next week so im gonna work my but off almost 12 wks till the wedding i want to be down at least 10- 20 in the next 2 months


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join you all again! I've had 2 half hearted attempts at WW in the past few months, trying it on my own and also trying it online. I finally joined a class 5 weeks ago and have lost 12lbs so far. I feel so motivated this time and am actually enjoying it! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! 12lb is AWESOME!!! thats great!


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Carrie! That is awesome, way to go!


----------



## Jellycat

Try rocking, purple and Carly - great losses well done

Guppy I've had issues with my scales for ages I move them into 4 positions and then take the average. Think once I move house I'll invest some new digitals as these are about 8+ years old.


----------



## Heather M

Hey ladies, i find it hard to be engaging in too much right now but am trying to keep up to date on this thread! I do my first "weigh in" tomorrow- i wonder if it would be more exciting if it weren't just for myself and i was going to meetings. 
I'm surprised that i've felt guilty using my weekly points this week...do people here usually use them or not? I've also not been the healthiest with food so that doesn't help! 
curious to see the outcome tomorrow and hopefully will be healthier next week.


----------



## Guppy051708

heather, i use the weekly points a little. I try to only use them as a last resort though. 

jellycat, def loving the WW glass scale from Target! i have put it in numerous places on the floor and have stood on it differently and the weight is always the same. It has other stuff on there too. 

tomorrow is my weigh-in day as well...i have a feeling this is going to be a "gain" sort of week...i hate it because i will lose weight for 1-2 weeks, and then i'll have a week where i gain, then i'll lose even more...so i guess at least i know that it will go down next week if its up this week...but it always feels so wasted, especially when i miss out on some foods to stay within my points. 

i get my bloodwork done tomorrow for my thyroid. I have hypothyroidism and it really effing sucks...


----------



## Try Rocking

I try to never use my weeklies. I bump them down to only 5 a week and then I don't touch them unless I have a really bad week. I also try not to use my activity points either but it does happen on the odd occasion. 

Guppy my weight is weird too. I'll lose great for a bit and then all of a sudden I'll stall out and hover up and down for a bit before I start losing again. The main thing is that we're sticking to it and still losing!


----------



## Vickie

Early WI today and lost a pound :thumbup: 

Total loss is now 76.4 pounds :D

Having lunch out with the hubby today and kiddo's birthday party is tomorrow and her actual birthday is on Monday so I'm just hoping to STS for next week :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

lunch will be fun! 

So true, TR! 

Well, just as i suspected this week was a gain week. :wacko: was hoping to reach 180 by the last day in july, ...not sure if thats gonna happen, but i at least im lighter this month than i was last.... my weigh-in this am was 183.6lb...gain 1/2lb...of course need to #2 atm :blush:...that could have effect :haha:


----------



## Heather M

WI this morning- 6lbs down. (all water weight i assume). Now sitting at 220 even. :) 
Will definitely try and be healthier this week as I think that will make me feel better about the whole process and will also stick to just my dailies and see what happens.


----------



## CarlyP

Well done on the losses everyone and welcome to our new members :)

I'm going out tonight with some mums from school and I'm a bit worried about what to drink. My sil and I said we will share a bottle of wine but I don't know what to do was thinking of adding diet lemonade to it to make is last longer?


----------



## Guppy051708

that could work!
I know the girly drinks are way more points. 
...wonder what red wine would be? i know women are supposed to have 3/4 cup per week (or was it per day??cant remember). so if its the true real stuff (which most ppl dont like :dohh:) than maybe it wont be as many points?


nice job heather!


----------



## CarlyP

I think rum and diet coke is what I'll stick too it's 2 pp per measure, I've had 29pp today and I'm allowed 38 in total so I'll have 5 and will still be in my dailys.


----------



## Guppy051708

thats a good choice! Have fun!


----------



## Jellycat

Guppy - could definitely be the no #2 issue , especially as only 1/2 lb gain

well done Vicki and Heather 

Had a sneaky WI and lost 2lbs so far this week and only on day 4 . However 2 days had to go to London and ran around through the city. Got taken out to two restaurants and only ordered plain chicken salad and pitta bread which I think was pretty good.


----------



## Guppy051708

2lb is great hun! ...im kind of jealous :haha: good job with your week so far!
do you want me to count that on the front page or would you rather i wait until your official weigh in day


----------



## Jellycat

Oh no Sneakies dont count, can you wait until my official WI please....... remember I stayed the same last week, it will be you next week ;-)


----------



## Guppy051708

lol deal.

i was 182 mid week, then shot up to 185, the today 183...it spins my head in circles lol.


----------



## CarlyP

2lb is great!

Well I stuck to my 4 malibu and cokes and had a great night! There were crisps, peanuts and mini chedders on the table for everyone to share, I didn't even bat an eyelid!


----------



## DMG83

Hi girls,I missed my WI last week as my lo got taken in to hospital. She is better now and home again so I am back on track from the morning. I obviously didn't track at all during her hospital period. I am back to bf'ing 100% as lo can't really eat anything atm.

I don't know what's going on with my weight but hoping to have a loss still by Thursday which is my WI day x


----------



## Jellycat

DMG - Hope your LO is ok, when JJ was taken to hospital I didnt sabotage my diet that week but also didnt count points etc..... Im sure you will see a loss good luck, and get better LO


----------



## Guppy051708

hope all is okay hun :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

DMG83- hope you and your lo are ok?

3lb off for me this week! :happydance:


----------



## pdmcd17

Dmg hope your lo is all better

Afm I fell off the bandwagon too much stress with renos & packing to move
Tg doh is off to Colorado till fri I'm doing little projects this week and can focus on my eating and running again

Doh agrees that when he gets back he also needs to be on plan


----------



## Guppy051708

awesome job hellbaby!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Hellbaby!

I hope your little one is ok DMG!


So I'm a bit frustrated, I follow the plan, exercise.. and I lost weight and then I gained some. (1.2 lbs from my lowest this week) The only thing I can figure is that it's muscle due to jogging/exercising. I was so close to hitting my 70 lb loss and now I'm a little bit further away. I'm still hoping to hit it soon though. Maybe next Sunday! 

My total now is 67.2 lbs lost. I'm still happy about it, I just wish it were more!


----------



## Vickie

well done Hellbaby! :D

:hugs: DMG hope your LO is okay 

:hugs: Rach if it is muscle gain it's better in the long run as it will help you to lose weight more quickly. Still frustrating though I know


----------



## Try Rocking

Yah it was frustrating, I went down and then I snuck back up. So annoying! I am happy for more muscle though!


----------



## CarlyP

DMG hope your LO is OK. :hugs:

Tryrocking - You have done fantastic loosing all that, I hope I can say the same in the long run :)

Well its my WI tonight, so fingers crossed I've lost again. We did have a take away last night... but... I'd only had 14 points by 7.30pm so I did have enough to use for it.


----------



## Jellycat

Great loss Hellbaby

Try rocking - it must be muscle keep going you've done excellent

Afm - lost 3lbs this week. Really pleased. As the weather is gorgeous went for a hill walk in my lunch break today too


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Jelly!

I lost 1lb! Im pleased as i really thought id blown it with my takeaway last night.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great losses Jelly and Carly!! 

I hate when I eat something and I have no idea how many points it is. It really throws my day off. Today we had a potluck lunch at my hubby's cousins house. I brought spanakopita and some strawberry muffins and she made potato salad and hot dogs. 
I really didn't want a hotdog but I had one and then I had some of her potato salad (a lot less than I could have eaten though :munch:) and I have no idea on the points. I know the hot dog could be easy to figure out but the dressing she used in her potato salad was very different (she does eat healthier *despite the hot dogs* so I know it wasn't super fattening) so yah. I'm planning on a light dinner to hopefully even it out but I hate when I get thrown off like that.


----------



## Heather M

Try Rocking- I could have written your post as I've been griping to my husband about not knowing what points some foods are. It makes me feel like I have to limit what I eat because I don't know the points and I'd rather learn how to eat what I eat but in moderation. I think I need to invest in a scale for my food and that might help a little.
I hope this feeling will pass and I'll just get into the swing of it. It wasn't this stressful the last time I started, but that might be because I never really got into the process.
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on those who lost weight! :dance: there is something freeing and inspiring about that! 

TR- muscle is good. you are doing awesome. :bodyb:

not knowing points really is tough. I hate it when i eat something thinking it wont be too many points and then, all of a sudden, there goes all of my DPs :dohh:


----------



## Try Rocking

Heather are you doing it online? I find most things are online and I can also just add the stuff up there if I have the nutritional info. 

I found the food scale to be an awesome and much needed addition to my kitchen once I started WW again. It has been awesome, otherwise I would have been guessing on stuff (and been way off). I love how accurately I can put things in. 

You'll get the hang of it though, keep strong! :hugs:


----------



## Ew68j5

Can I join? I just signed up to WW online at the weekend....this is day 2 on the plan. 

A little bit about me....I'm 31 and have one DD who is 10 months. Since my pregnancy I haven't really made any effort to loose the extra weight and I just feel a bit wobbly. Currently I am 76 kg (167lbs) and 5ft7. I'm hoping to loose about 10-15kg.

So far its been pretty easy. I get 26points a day and 49 extra points for the week.

Have you ladies got any good tips or experience that can help in the early days?


----------



## Guppy051708

Ew68j5 said:


> Can I join? I just signed up to WW online at the weekend....this is day 2 on the plan.
> 
> A little bit about me....I'm 31 and have one DD who is 10 months. Since my pregnancy I haven't really made any effort to loose the extra weight and I just feel a bit wobbly. Currently I am 76 kg (167lbs) and 5ft7. I'm hoping to loose about 10-15kg.
> 
> So far its been pretty easy. I get 26points a day and 49 extra points for the week.
> 
> Have you ladies got any good tips or experience that can help in the early days?

Welcome :hi:

As far as tips....try to check off the fruit/veg category daily. Drink 8 glass of water, and try to meet your daily points as best as possible. It's okay to go into your weekly points, but dont make habit...but dont feel bad when you do bc life happens! Expect your weight to fluctuate a little. It may go down and then up, but the key is to look at the general idea. If it's going down, for the most part-thats what counts...more importantly, its a lifestyle change. Good luck!


----------



## Heather M

Try Rocking- Yes I'm online doing it so I've been using their tools which does help. I find that I have to search online for comparables occasionally to have something to input that is similar though. Really, I just need to relax with it, we're going to pick up a food scale today so that hopefully will work!


----------



## Guppy051708

i think a food scale is a fab idea


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Ew x

I'm on week 3 and have lost 6lb so far. I really enjoy it, my tip is to track everything and plan your meals the night before. Don't do the whole week as your more likely to go off course. Good luck x


----------



## Ew68j5

Thanks ladies...I'm feeling really positive about it so far! I know it's only been two days but I genuinely haven't felt I've deprived myself, just thinking a bit more about what goes in my mouth. I did so much mindless munching before! My strategy at the moment is to stick to daily points during the week and use some of the weeklies at the weekend for a few glasses of wine! I just resisted my husbands night snack pakora, yippee!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh my...im not one to eat loads of junk food but im having cravings...for brownies! ugh, i only have one point left....tempting...part of me says its okay since i have my weekly points ...the other part says STAY AWAY! since my weight has been stuck for the last two weeks....oh...i really want some chocolate!


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Ew! I second everything suggested, especially the water! I try not to touch my weeklies or activity points. Definitely don't forget to enjoy yourself occasionally as well. Your weight will go up and down (sometimes despite you being super good) but just keep doing it and the weight will come off. Slow and steady is much better! 

I'd love to munch too but I try and focus on bananas if I get hungry inbetween meals or I feel like munching. Not that that's always the case but I try not to have anything terribly bad in the house that I feel tempted by. 

I hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Ew and welcome! 

Well done on your losses Jelly and Carly! :D

bad few days for me--it was Hannah's birthday weekend and there was lots of eating out and lots of cake. Oh well. Stayed on track today and will stay on the rest of the week and hope for not much gain/STS for Saturday


----------



## Try Rocking

So I ate light all day (not my intention, it's just how it worked out) and I had 20 points leftover (crazy right?) for dinner and beyond. 
So I made scalloped potatoes (omg I've missed those so much), steamed broccoli and steak and it was delicious. I was well within my points and even now after having a latte I still have 4 points left over I feel guilty. I feel like I completely splurged and went way over my points. 

Does anyone else ever feel like that? I mean, I'm use to steak but the scalloped potatoes are such a luxury lol 
I totally feel guilty. :\


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! thats awesome you got to eat all of that (and yummy is def a plus!) and still be within your points.
i wouldn't feel guilty...id probably trought around the house bragging about what i ate and still being within range :smug: :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

hahaha well I showed a loss this morning so my guilt is gone lol

I am now 2.6 lbs away from my halfway goal! I'm so excited :D 

My scalloped potatoes were 7 points! I couldn't believe it, that's more points than my damn steak was lol Totally worth it though, I want to have another day like that so I can enjoy some scalloped potatoes again lol


----------



## Guppy051708

ohh....i want some scallop potatoes....with cheese! oh my lol this is making me hungry for some :blush:

go you!!! :dance: you are doing fab!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

im going to be really disappointed if im the same weight on friday. i have not lost weight for 2 weeks and i can't figure out why. Its getting really discouraging. I went on a plateau for 12 weeks, then joined WW 7 weeks ago and havn't really had a problem. Sure there was a couple weeks where i gained, but the following week i would lose...but since joining WW this is the first time that iv gained/maintained for 2 weeks. ...how can one plateau after only losing 6lb?? :(


----------



## Try Rocking

It sounds odd! Hopefully your WI shows a good loss! Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, im drinking at least the minimum.

the only difference in my diet is that i have been eating more meat lately. Due to high cholesterol, found out a couple months ago even though i truly dont eat bad, im a weekday vegeterian and a weekend omnivore (its a good compromise, i lowered my cholesterol 17 points in 3 weeks doing this) but for the past week or two we have been eating meet a few times per week plus on the weekend, and im not sure if thats why?..but still i stay within my points and its mostly lean meats:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

ohh...forgot that im going to the endo tomorrow about my low thyroid...maybe my meds need upped....


----------



## pdmcd17

I'm suppose to go to wi tonight I still will 
I'm so busy with packing and moving stuff at doh for the renos that start sat, then next weekend I'm moving ( what a way to spend a long weekend)

I'm trying to eat good but activity isnt my priority 
I think carting all the carp out of the basement to the curb and garage over 30 trips today
And making the for run ( toilet area should count)

Getting groceries tomorrow so we don't do take out all weekend 
I need to get back on plan- why dies life make it hard


----------



## mbrew180

Hey everyone! Good job with all the losses. I've been teetering between 236 and 239 lately the past 3 weeks, mainly staying right at 237. It's frustrating, but I'm working at it, so I understand how you feel Guppy. I've never been smaller than this, but there was once a time with I was 17 that I weighed right at this, so I think my body is fighting going smaller, into "new" territory.

It also doesn't help that I recently tried using the Pill, and it made me gain about 10 pounds in a month, and so I quit using it in June and I think my body is still reacclimatizing. Oh well.


----------



## pdmcd17

so i went to wi i was up 2 
now to try harder, i am all done everything i need to do today so i will head to the gym

i reread my earlier post the toilet area i was referring to was the dog run/toilet area


----------



## Try Rocking

Guppy that's really weird. I eat meat every night! (total meat eater here lol)
Hopefully your body cooperates soon and you start losing! :hugs: 

Sorry to hear that Pdmcd, on to the next week! lol I didn't even realize how odd the toilet run comment sounded, that's awesome lol 

mbrew I hate when I teeter for weeks on end. I've been doing that for a while and it's so frustrating! Hopefully you start losing again soon!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

hi can i join, I cant get on with the ww forum, plus ive got more in common with you mums, joined yesterday and am doing ok so far. 

A few questions - does using the wii count as exercise ?

H and I have a "date" on monday to the cinema and lunch - I was thinking of doing lunch first and getting a latte and have a pack of my special k mini bites with me as they are 0 pp's if I get hungry. Re lunch whats the better option mc'donalds, pizza hut or nandos ??? a bit of what i like and a side salad ? 

am 10st 10 and want to loose the 10


----------



## Ew68j5

Hi Mrs Doddy...We're both just starting out, I've got about double what you have to loose but hopefully we'll both get there quickly!

I would think that nando's would probably be the best of the trhee - some chicken, sweetcorn and salad can't be too bad - I'm not sure if they are pointed. Do you have the phone app? Its great - immediate answers with the calculator. Or maybe you could check the restaurant websites, often they give nutritional info.

Best of luck - so far I've found it pretty easy to stick to as I'm still on mat leave and have plenty of time to plan meals. However - back to work next week so we'll see, I hope I can keep it going.


----------



## Try Rocking

If there's an app that tells you how many points stuff is I would definitely look at it! I thought I had gotten a healthy option from Boston Pizza the last time I went and it ended up using almost all my daily points! 

The wii does count as exercise! 

And also, welcome Mrs Doddy :)


----------



## mbrew180

Try Rocking, I know the WW app has a lot of restaurants on it, though I'm not sure about the Boston Market, but https://www.exercise4weightloss.com/weight-watchers-points.html#A_C is a website that even I, with my horrible smartphone, can access easily from my phone's browser. If that is an option for you, they have a GREAT database for many restaurants and I use it all the time. Hope this helps!


----------



## CarlyP

mbrew180 said:


> Hey everyone! Good job with all the losses. I've been teetering between 236 and 239 lately the past 3 weeks, mainly staying right at 237. It's frustrating, but I'm working at it, so I understand how you feel Guppy. I've never been smaller than this, but there was once a time with I was 17 that I weighed right at this, so I think my body is fighting going smaller, into "new" territory.
> 
> It also doesn't help that I recently tried using the Pill, and it made me gain about 10 pounds in a month, and so I quit using it in June and I think my body is still reacclimatizing. Oh well.

Hun, your weight loss is amazing. Have you lost it all on WW? I need to lose nearly 6 stone and it seems such a distance!


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome to the new users x


----------



## CarlyP

mbrew180 said:


> Try Rocking, I know the WW app has a lot of restaurants on it, though I'm not sure about the Boston Market, but https://www.exercise4weightloss.com/weight-watchers-points.html#A_C is a website that even I, with my horrible smartphone, can access easily from my phone's browser. If that is an option for you, they have a GREAT database for many restaurants and I use it all the time. Hope this helps!

Is there a UK version of that website? It would help loads!


----------



## Heather M

Down 2lbs this week. Wondering if this week I should try not going into my weeklies at all and see how it goes (used just over half of them this week). I was really wanting chocolate and it was my downfall.
Thanks for the link mbrew! I'll find that very useful!


----------



## Try Rocking

I try to never touch my weeklies because I find it really slows me down and/or makes me gain weight. That's just me. You could try for a week or two and see how you do Heather! :) 


Thanks Mbrew! We don't eat out that often but it'll be nice to have points handy for when we do! 
Great job on your weight loss by the way, that's great! 
Hopefully your body adjusts quickly and you start losing weight again :hugs: 


I'm almost at my 70 lb goal! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this Sunday!


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Heather!

Wow, Try rocking - thats amazing your nearly at goal, good luck! Do you have to pay when your at goal or do you get WW for free? 

Were having a BBQ tonight, so I've opted for WW pita bread with tuna and mayonnaise instead of a big juicy cheese burger :(


----------



## Try Rocking

I wish that were the end of my journey lol, that's only the halfway mark! Or there abouts. I figure another 60-70 lbs after I hit 70 lbs!

And what about a pita pizza? Then you can feel like you're splurging when you're being good!


----------



## pdmcd17

i treid on wedding dress how depressing i asked for my regular size 16 ouch had to go up 1-2 sizes depending on the dress and the wedding store girl was that is normal

really makes me sad but motivated

i love pita pizzas and pitas in general.


----------



## Try Rocking

It's definitely normal so don't feel bad! It's just how they size the dresses!


----------



## mbrew180

Carly, thank you! Yes, every bit of it was on WW. Nothing else has ever worked for me but WW. As for the website, I don't know, if I find something like that as I search around, I will definitely let you know!

Try Rocking, thank you so much. Your weightloss has been amazing, keep up the good work!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to the new users! This is a great place :D

Congrats on the weightloss ladies! 

okay...yes, chocolate is hard for me too....i love to drink chocolate almond milk...i find if i keep that around then i waste a ton of points. :blush: i too try to leave my weekly points alone.

weigh-in sucked this week :( 
Technically, i am down (only :roll:) half a pound from last week...actually not even half a pound (5oz)...im a bit frustrated though because just 6 weeks ago i was rouding the edges and getting over a 12 week platue. I really hope this isn't another long haul one :nope: this weeks weigh-in i weighed the same as i did 2 weeks ago, so really i havn't made any progress in 3 weeks....i guess im just upset bc ive been trying hard and i know im doing a good job with the points. ugh...okay, end rant :lol:

oh and my thryoid is at a good level, so the doc isn't changing my dose, so i know that isn't effecting it...though i wish it were bc then i know it would be an easy fix LOL


----------



## Try Rocking

That's annoying, are you expecting your period? Did you WI after eating? I always WI first thing in the morning, preferably after a good poop lol 

I hope it starts moving good again :hugs:


----------



## mbrew180

Guppy, I so understand! I'm not sure where you are in your weightloss, but I've noticed at certain percentages mine slowed (especially around 20% loss). Also, when I hit milestones (like getting under 300, 280's, which I was most of my adult life) my weight like to teeter and dance.

And, on another note. I've been really working on not feeling food guilt lately. Like, for some reason lately, I'll be super hungry, cook, and not be hungry by the time I'm done cooking. But, since I was hungry and cooked, I'll eat, but feel guilty for eating without being "hungry."

Well, today I feel really guilty. I'm at the end of AF and I've really wanted chocolate. So, today I ate two cupcakes, and an ice cream. I'm completely within my points, 100%, still have some left for the rest of the day, but there weren't necessarily "healthy" choices. So, I feel bad. But, they tasted sooo good :D.


----------



## CarlyP

Mbrew I did the same, I needed a binge today so I had chocolate as well :( Feel bad now but I shouldn't because I was in my points. I'm just finishing my period which has been going on for nearly 3 weeks!! So this is the first bad day I've had, and believe me I have had super cravings for chocolate!


----------



## CarlyP

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome to the new users! This is a great place :D
> 
> Congrats on the weightloss ladies!
> 
> okay...yes, chocolate is hard for me too....i love to drink chocolate almond milk...i find if i keep that around then i waste a ton of points. :blush: i too try to leave my weekly points alone.
> 
> weigh-in sucked this week :(
> Technically, i am down (only :roll:) half a pound from last week...actually not even half a pound (5oz)...im a bit frustrated though because just 6 weeks ago i was rouding the edges and getting over a 12 week platue. I really hope this isn't another long haul one :nope: this weeks weigh-in i weighed the same as i did 2 weeks ago, so really i havn't made any progress in 3 weeks....i guess im just upset bc ive been trying hard and i know im doing a good job with the points. ugh...okay, end rant :lol:
> 
> oh and my thryoid is at a good level, so the doc isn't changing my dose, so i know that isn't effecting it...though i wish it were bc then i know it would be an easy fix LOL

:hugs:

It must be difficult when you think your stuck but I'm sure you've been at this point many times and you've got back on track, maybe its your bodies way of catching up with your weight loss so far :shrug:


----------



## mummylove

Just wondering does the weight watches shakes really work? My mum used to be on the weight waters diet but he made her put weight on


----------



## Mea

Hi all I've just discovered this thread after browsing a little, I normally spend most of my time on the twins board! 
I turned 40 this week and decided if I don't try and loose my twin pregnancy weight I never will!!! So I have started weight watchers. 

The pro points seems quite easy to follow but are there any really good tips anyone could give me! 
I'm trying to loose 21lbs I don't want to be skinny just back to my pre twin weight!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

hi mea, ive just started too, next weigh in is wednesday so we will see, my scales say ive lost 2lbs so we will see 

im not an expert but ive been having 3 fruits a day and as much veg as I can get in. Ive got the app on my i phone to help me track 

ive tried to do half an hours exercise a day, quite easy as this can be just a walk to the local shop and back, yesterday I was at mils and she had an excersise bike so I did 40 mins while lo played with her cousin !! 

cereals and fruit for breakfast, salad or light lunch allows a good dinner 

good luck x


----------



## Eoz

Hi Ladies Sorry I have not been about my son has been very ill and has been in hospital.He had an operation and may need another he is only just 2 : (

Will go back and see how you all are but my quick update is I reached goal on Weds!! I am now 9 stone 8 and in a size 10 and i feel great all be it no boobs!Just eating what i want this week then I will start maintaining : )

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sorry to here about your son sweetie I hope he gets better soon, how long did it take for you to get your goal weight and how much did you weigh at the start


----------



## CarlyP

Eoz said:


> Hi Ladies Sorry I have not been about my son has been very ill and has been in hospital.He had an operation and may need another he is only just 2 : (
> 
> Will go back and see how you all are but my quick update is I reached goal on Weds!! I am now 9 stone 8 and in a size 10 and i feel great all be it no boobs!Just eating what i want this week then I will start maintaining : )
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

Hope your LO is on the mend now :hugs:

Fantastic news on your goal!! Well done Hun x


----------



## Eoz

Thank you ladies xx

I was 11 6 back in March so in just under 4 months ive lost nearly 2 stone.i started ww 18 mths ago when i was 12 4 but took time out but just cut out junk at home and managed to loose a stone before going back to WW.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

oh wow !! thats similar what I have to achieve


----------



## Eoz

The first pic was me 2 yrs ago at 12 4.the other was me on the beach last week x

Just added a wedding pic taken 6 mths ago when I was 11 4 x
 



Attached Files:







579340_310970875657345_233560849_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8









531259_333091086778657_1213046159_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









432099_224459827641784_100002333041828_513419_1420848945_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Try Rocking

Looking good Eoz! I hope your son is ok! :hugs: 

Hi new girls! I don't know about the shakes, didn't even know WW had them. 


3.6 lbs down this week and I've hit my halfway goal! I'm so excited! I've added another 24 lbs onto my ticker and that'll take me into a healthier range and then I'll change the goal again lol


----------



## mbrew180

I'm sorry to hear about your lo Eoz! Great job on meeting goal, though, you look great. Try Rocking that's a great loss, keep it up! I weigh in tomorrow, so I'll let you all know!


----------



## Ew68j5

Well...week one down and I weighed in this morning (I'm just doing online, can't make meeting because I work shifts). I used half my weeklies and didn't do any extra exercise, just walking. I've lost 3kg (6.6lb)...surely that can't be right! I'm amazed!! Definitely good motivation.


----------



## CarlyP

That's brilliant! I would think its right Hun, I lost 5lb in my first week! Good job!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job! Yah my first week I lost big too!


----------



## Heather M

i lost 6lbs and used half my weeklies too! well done :)


----------



## Heather M

Does anybody have some good suggestions for yummy snacks with low points? Lately I've been wanting to nibble on something constantly and carrot sticks are getting old.


----------



## mbrew180

Well, I weighed in today and total I've lost 97.5. I think My body is purposefully keeping me from hitting that 100 pound loss. I should have hit it a month ago, according to my pattern :(. I really felt like I was gonna hit it, though I did weigh in a few hours earlier today than normal.


----------



## CarlyP

Well done to the losses!! 

I got weighed at 6pm and I've lost 3lb. So total loss is 9lb in 3 weeks :) also got my shiny 7!! Very pleased!


----------



## mbrew180

Way to go Carly, that's a great run there, I hope it keeps going for you!


----------



## Heather M

Well Done Carly! lol what's a shiny 7?


----------



## Try Rocking

Great losses guys!!

MBrew you're still inching towards it and you've done so well! You're doing great! 
I was losing about 10 lbs per month and then a few months ago it totally slowed down, it bummed me out but at least we're moving in the right direction! :hugs:


----------



## angel1990

hi everyone i do weight watchers but havent been on track since easter! im fed up of being fat now and just want to do it! i dont have time for meetings but my mom is a WW leader so she can help me! just need motivation big time! xxx


----------



## CarlyP

Heather M said:


> Well Done Carly! lol what's a shiny 7?

When you hit 7lb loss you get a shiny 7 sticker to stick in your book :) Guess you don't get them :( Their a great incentive!


----------



## CarlyP

angel1990 said:


> hi everyone i do weight watchers but havent been on track since easter! im fed up of being fat now and just want to do it! i dont have time for meetings but my mom is a WW leader so she can help me! just need motivation big time! xxx

Welcome to the group Hun and good luck!


----------



## Try Rocking

You can do it Angel!


----------



## mbrew180

Carly, that's the only thing that makes me sad about only online, I get no shiny stickers or keychains :(. And, being a struggling college student in between jobs, I've not been able to get any of my own goal incentives. But, when I hit my main goal, my mom is gonna get me a Pandora charm, so I'm excited about that :D.


----------



## Heather M

CarlyP said:


> Heather M said:
> 
> 
> Well Done Carly! lol what's a shiny 7?
> 
> When you hit 7lb loss you get a shiny 7 sticker to stick in your book :) Guess you don't get them :( Their a great incentive!Click to expand...

Ahh...I'm online so I don't get them! We do get little stars on the bottom of our tracker after reaching a certain percentage though :)


----------



## pdmcd17

So I'm taking a break from ww till after the renos and move next week
I can't cook or really exercise as every non working moment is packing moving and renos
My kitchen at both houses are chaotic can't find anything 

It's sad that work is my calm clean and organized space
I can't wait to be settled in with the renos all done


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I'm back. I got a bit lost after a holiday but I'm back on track and losing weight again.
My current weight loss is 30.5lb x


----------



## DMG83

Hi girls, I've had to switch from WW, after staying the same week on week it just hasn't been working with me bf'ing. I'm now doing slimming world and lost 6.5lbs this week! :yippee: good luck to you all xx


----------



## CarlyP

Wow well done Hun. How long have you not been loosing weight?


----------



## Guppy051708

Mea said:


> Hi all I've just discovered this thread after browsing a little, I normally spend most of my time on the twins board!
> I turned 40 this week and decided if I don't try and loose my twin pregnancy weight I never will!!! So I have started weight watchers.
> 
> The pro points seems quite easy to follow but are there any really good tips anyone could give me!
> I'm trying to loose 21lbs I don't want to be skinny just back to my pre twin weight!

Welcome Mea! Ive added you to the front :D And twins? Awww, im so jealous! :haha: thats adorable!



Eoz said:


> Hi Ladies Sorry I have not been about my son has been very ill and has been in hospital.He had an operation and may need another he is only just 2 : (
> 
> Will go back and see how you all are but my quick update is I reached goal on Weds!! I am now 9 stone 8 and in a size 10 and i feel great all be it no boobs!Just eating what i want this week then I will start maintaining : )
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

Great job on your loss so far! Sorry to be thickel, but what does that put your weightloss to in pounds? 28lb, so far? [Just so i can update the front page].
Im sorry to hear about your baby :( I have a 2 yr old (well in another month that is) and i cant imagine going through that. I hope he is doing better and doesn't need anything else done :hugs:



Eoz said:


> The first pic was me 2 yrs ago at 12 4.the other was me on the beach last week x
> 
> Just added a wedding pic taken 6 mths ago when I was 11 4 x

So beautiful!!!



Try Rocking said:


> 3.6 lbs down this week and I've hit my halfway goal! I'm so excited! I've added another 24 lbs onto my ticker and that'll take me into a healthier range and then I'll change the goal again lol

:dance: AWESOME!!!!! you are doing sooo well! 

Happy Half Way point! :wohoo: ​It's all down hill from here! You can do it! :bodyb:​​



Ew68j5 said:


> Well...week one down and I weighed in this morning (I'm just doing online, can't make meeting because I work shifts). I used half my weeklies and didn't do any extra exercise, just walking. I've lost 3kg (6.6lb)...surely that can't be right! I'm amazed!! Definitely good motivation.

Fab job!!!! Keep it up!



Heather M said:


> i lost 6lbs and used half my weeklies too! well done :)

:happydance: Super!



Heather M said:


> Does anybody have some good suggestions for yummy snacks with low points? Lately I've been wanting to nibble on something constantly and carrot sticks are getting old.

Thats a tough one. 
I eat a lot of fruit...which can get boring.
One thing i tried last night was slicing Sweet Potatoes in wedge form, sprinkle some cinnamon on them and bake. They were tasty!



mbrew180 said:


> Well, I weighed in today and total I've lost 97.5. I think My body is purposefully keeping me from hitting that 100 pound loss. I should have hit it a month ago, according to my pattern :(. I really felt like I was gonna hit it, though I did weigh in a few hours earlier today than normal.

Sorry hun :hugs: that is frustrating. It really is and its so discouraging. I hope it starts moving for you :flow: But you have done such a beautiful job! most ppl cant even stick to losing 10lb and youve done that nearly 10x over so far! but i do understand the frustration :hugs:



CarlyP said:


> Well done to the losses!!
> 
> I got weighed at 6pm and I've lost 3lb. So total loss is 9lb in 3 weeks :) also got my shiny 7!! Very pleased!

Keep it up! That is wonderful! Whats your secret?? :lol:



angel1990 said:


> hi everyone i do weight watchers but havent been on track since easter! im fed up of being fat now and just want to do it! i dont have time for meetings but my mom is a WW leader so she can help me! just need motivation big time! xxx

Welcome!
& Thats so neat that you have a WW leader as your mother! That will for sure come in handy :D



mbrew180 said:


> Carly, that's the only thing that makes me sad about only online, I get no shiny stickers or keychains :(. And, being a struggling college student in between jobs, I've not been able to get any of my own goal incentives. But, when I hit my main goal, my mom is gonna get me a Pandora charm, so I'm excited about that :D.

Thats so sweet of her! Thats also a lovely goal gift! I def think we should be treating ourselves. It is such a challenge to go through with something like this. And personally weight has always been my enemy and battle in life, so if thats your situation as well, then you totally deserve it!

With the Online WW you get stars when you meet certain goals, like lose 5lb, lose 10% etc....probably not as motivating as the shiny stickers though :lol:



pdmcd17 said:


> So I'm taking a break from ww till after the renos and move next week
> I can't cook or really exercise as every non working moment is packing moving and renos
> My kitchen at both houses are chaotic can't find anything
> 
> It's sad that work is my calm clean and organized space
> I can't wait to be settled in with the renos all done

Good luck with the renos!
Come back when you are ready my dear :flower:



carly_mummy2b said:


> I'm back. I got a bit lost after a holiday but I'm back on track and losing weight again.
> My current weight loss is 30.5lb x

Welcome back!
Keep up the good work! 30.5lb is rockin!



DMG83 said:


> Hi girls, I've had to switch from WW, after staying the same week on week it just hasn't been working with me bf'ing. I'm now doing slimming world and lost 6.5lbs this week! :yippee: good luck to you all xx

Aww, sorry to see you go but awesome on the 6.5lb!

I am BFing as well, and it can be tough losing weight...of course even when im not BFing i have a struggle with it too, no matter what i do. 
How long has it been since you've lost anything? Everyones bodies stall at some point-even men and non BFing women. It is hard to get through. I myself went through a nearly 12 week plaute and then another 3 weeks and they are so verrrryyy hard to cope with. But you'll get through it :hugs: Stalling isn't about who it effects, but when it will strike. I think most ppl that have more than 5lb to lose will experience it. 

Either way, good luck with everything. We are rooting you on! :bodyb:

*ASF* Sorry i have been MIA lately. It has been so crazy around here! yesterday i found out that i have a prolapsed bladder and a prolapsed rectum due to the 1 hour birth (causing a great deal of issues), and so now i have to be really careful with exercise. They wont do surgery until im done having babies though (im only 24). We want one more so it may be awhile :( I hope i can continue to lose weight despite having to be careful with lifting and that sort of thing. 

I have basically been at a standstill with my weight for the last 3 weeks, but today i weighed in and i was 181.8 :dance: so im down 2.6 pounds since last week. Ive lost 14lb so far,, and since joining WWO, ive lost 9lb (Joined june 1st). Im so happy that it finally budged!!! And for as weird as this is (it really doesn't make any sense to me!) the thing that seems to create issues is if i eat breakfast....i dont get it! Ive never been much of a breaky eater but i decided i should do that for my metabolism and stuff, but even though i keep in my daily point range, i dont lose weight on the weeks that i am eating breakfast....totally doesn't make sense!


----------



## Heather M

Hey Guppy! Hope you're feeling ok! I was talking about my first 6lbs in my post (so i still have only lost 8) I wish it were 14. I WI tomorrow- don't feel like I've lost this week!


----------



## Guppy051708

Heather M said:


> Hey Guppy! Hope you're feeling ok! I was talking about my first 6lbs in my post (so i still have only lost 8) I wish it were 14. I WI tomorrow- don't feel like I've lost this week!

oh okay :dohh: lol. i was going to ask but then my toddler had a meltdown :blush:


----------



## CarlyP

Aw Guppy sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope it doesn't cause you to much bother it doesn't sound very nice :(


----------



## Mrs Doddy

girls i was wondering if you could help, im still a bit new to all this dieting stuck, lost 3lbs in my first week at ww, but know that its going to get harder, are ww meals worth getting ? or is it all a gimic that will have lots of salt and additives ?


----------



## CarlyP

I get quite a lot of WW meals, I get them when they are on offer at Iceland 3 for £3. 

I think their great and I really get on well with them, I usually have them for dinner or if OH and kids are having a freezer day I have one of the WW meals.

I have been on WW for 3 weeks and have lost 9lbs so far so they must work :) HTH x


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont do them...i figure, and this is just my personal thing not judgement on others, but i figure if i have to resort to using special food, id probably just gain it all back as soon as i was done with the special food. Its hard but it really is about a lifestyle change...unfortunately :( but if you need a kickstart or something, maybe it could be a good idea?

How long has your weight been stuck? its very normal for that to happen...its also normal to gain, as well, but over the long run there needs to be a downward trend. 
I was stuck for 12 weeks (and sometimes i even gained), then all of a sudden i lost. Then i was stuck for 3 weeks (gained during one of those weeks), and now im losing again...its so frustrating, but just hang in there love and stick with it. Its upsetting when it doesn't seem to work, believe me i was just there last week, but just push through and make sure you're logging everything and truly sticking to your points.

Have you been dipping into your weekly points? have you been eating all of your daily points or are you not getting them all in? What types of foods have you been eating? Those things will help us figure out how to help you. I hope you start losing again hun it really is frustrating, especially when you are doing everything right. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls hope you don't mind me popping in,I've been doing ww for a little while now and I'm always looking for new ideas,anyway me and dh were watching the hairy bikers diet program tonite and they came up with a great idea for lasagna,instead of using pasta sheets they used leeks it looked really delicious,the only thing i am wondering is do any of you have any ideas for low point white sauce?


----------



## Guppy051708

Carly, it sucks...it really hurts to :sex: as well :( blah.

on the bright side, i wanted to share my pictures with you all. Im a bit embarassed but i feel as if this is a safe place to post em. Please excuse my stretchies...thats what rapid weight gain from pregnancy and then from underactive thyroid can get ya :wacko:

#1 is me at 195lb (back in...i think end of March? This was taken during my 12 week plateau. 
#2 is me today at 181lb. 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/th_040-2.jpghttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/th_011-2.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/040-2.jpghttps://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/011-2.jpg


----------



## mamadonna

Wow,doing really good well done


----------



## Guppy051708

mamadonna said:


> Hi girls hope you don't mind me popping in,I've been doing ww for a little while now and I'm always looking for new ideas,anyway me and dh were watching the hairy bikers diet program tonite and they came up with a great idea for lasagna,instead of using pasta sheets they used leeks it looked really delicious,the only thing i am wondering is do any of you have any ideas for low point white sauce?

I like Classico Alfredo brand (in the glass jar, i think the label is sky blue). More specifically i like the creamy as well as the 4 cheese. Its only 2 points per serving. A serving size for that is 1/4 Cup. There could be something better, but i assume with it being an alfredo-white sauce type that 2 is probably the best (unless WW has a sauce?).


----------



## Guppy051708

oh...i take back not ever using WW food....their brownies are SOOOO good and they are only 3pts. DH got em for me last week...they were yummy lol


----------



## Try Rocking

That's a good difference Guppy!! Great job! :hugs:


----------



## mbrew180

mamadonna said:


> Hi girls hope you don't mind me popping in,I've been doing ww for a little while now and I'm always looking for new ideas,anyway me and dh were watching the hairy bikers diet program tonite and they came up with a great idea for lasagna,instead of using pasta sheets they used leeks it looked really delicious,the only thing i am wondering is do any of you have any ideas for low point white sauce?

I use the Ragu Light Cheesy Parmesan. I didn't used to like Ragu at all, but this is pretty good. 



Mrs Doddy said:


> girls i was wondering if you could help, im still a bit new to all this dieting stuck, lost 3lbs in my first week at ww, but know that its going to get harder, are ww meals worth getting ? or is it all a gimic that will have lots of salt and additives ?

I have never used their official meals, but I use SmartOnes all the time and Healthy Choice. I use these mainly at night when I don't want a lot to eat, but tired of sandwiches. They are quick and just enough.

Guppy, you look amazing! That's such a great change, way to go. I'm sorry to hear about your health problems, though :(

Well, I finally had to breakdown and get my mom to hide my scale. When I first started out and was living with my roommates, I had to do the same, too. I get a bit obsessed, jumping on a few times a day and not eating til I hit a certain number. So, I wasn't eating late at night, though I stay up til 2 am or later, I'd stop eating at 6 or 7 pm. I checked my blood sugar one night on my mom's meter, it was 59! So, I need to eat more. Oops.


----------



## mbrew180

Guppy, I hope you don't mind me jumping on and posting my pics.




The first pic is July 17, 2011, at about 18 pounds down.
The second is July 17, 2012, at about 97 pounds down.

So, these are exactly a year apart.


----------



## Guppy051708

^Not at all, you are doing fantastic!!!!!!!! you've got nothing on me! you're totally rocking that! Great job!

It's such an inspiration to see that you've lost nearly 100lb in one year!

sugar problems stink :( Are you hypoglycemic? I am too but its well controlled with diet. i have to be careful to make sure i get a certain amount of protein with the carbs to make srue i dont get a low. otherwise veggies it is...can get boring lol.


----------



## mbrew180

I don't think so, I had a physical in January and there wasn't any talk about it. But, we've been watching my sugar lately just for us, and it's been running low. I think I've been watching my sugar intake too much, eating all the sugar free stuff.

But, I will definitely get it checked if I keep running so low. 

Thank you for the compliments! You look great too, and started at a lot lower than me


----------



## Vickie

Great pics guppy and mbrew! Very impressive :)

I don't do the WW meals either, I'm super picky though so it's just easier to cook for me :lol:


----------



## Try Rocking

mbrew what a massive difference!!! You look awesome! :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Wow, you girls look amazing - bet your so proud of yourselves! x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

i didnt mean to get the meals for everyday, ive bought one for when hubby is away next weekend, they seem quite low points for a meal, ive been trying so hard with my 5 a day and smaller portions and salad and alot more excerise, this is hard with a kid tho ! she is at nusery today so did an hours swim 

you all look like your doing really well


----------



## Guppy051708

It really is tough with the kiddies :hugs: & then just when you get time to take a break the gym is calling. :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: todays weigh in (official day), i am down to 180!!! (15lb down) I am SO close to being in the 70s and i havn't been there for well over a year. I can't believe it! I got the cute little stars for reaching 10% of my weight, weight loss. Isaiah was very excited about seeing those so it was fun to celebrate with him :D
I cannot wait until next weeks weigh in. Seeing 179 is gonna make my month! :haha: My next mini goal is to lose 10% more, so that will be at 170.9lb, i believe.


QUESTION: i am doing WW Online. I signed up for the 3 month deal. Im now closing in on that in the next few weeks. How do i keep that membership active without having to pay the start fee again? Will they just send me something via email? or is there something i need to do before it expires? I would lik to stay in the program since it is working.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Guppy!! And I did that too and I'm pretty sure they just charge me every 3 months now (minus the start up fee)


----------



## Heather M

WI on my little scale and another 2lbs down! Was stoked as I thought I hadn't lost any (could've been retaining water because of the heat and it's cooled down?)

Guppy- haven't had it happen yet as I got a 6 month plan but my understanding is they just continue your payments but won't charge you the start-up as you've done so initially?


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome, way to go Heather!


----------



## Guppy051708

great job heather!

yeah, i got to looking around the site, and i guess they just keep charging until you cancel. Works for me. For some reason, though, i think they are charing me about $18 monthly (after my 3 months is up) instead of every 3 months...but thats okay, at least it wont be so much money at one time.


----------



## CarlyP

Well done on the loses, I love how positive this thread is :) x


----------



## mbrew180

Guppy, I did the 3 month start up back last June 2011. And after that, they automatically charge the 18 a month. But, that may have changed in a year. 

Great losses there!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^Okay, that makes sense because i see that they are charging me about $18 on Sept. 1st (which is right when my 3 months are up). So that will work out. PRobably better anyways, so i dont get charge the $58 up front and can pay over time.


----------



## Try Rocking

Ok so they're probably doing the same with me then. I just assumed I'd be getting charged every 3 months lol


----------



## Vickie

Guppy051708 said:


> great job heather!
> 
> yeah, i got to looking around the site, and i guess they just keep charging until you cancel. Works for me. For some reason, though, i think they are charing me about $18 monthly (after my 3 months is up) instead of every 3 months...but thats okay, at least it wont be so much money at one time.

Yep they will keep charging your card until you cancel the account. There is an option to schedule payments for tri-monthly or every six months I think and it ends up being a bit cheaper if you do it that way :flower:

Well done on your loss! :D

WI for me is tomorrow. Hoping and praying to get back down to 173 so I can focus on losing the coming week (Hannah's birthday weekend was a total bust and I'm still trying to recover from that one :roll:)

Still not getting exercise done :( I mean other than walking with the kids/rollerblading while Hannah rides her bike. It's so hard to fit in the time right now.


----------



## Vickie

Can you update my loss to 77 total please :)

I managed to get down to 173 today! Which is .6 pounds lower than my last official WI :happydance: Hoping to break into the 160s soon

Saw a picture of myself Thursday night and it was awful :nope: Every time I want to eat bad I try to think of that picture :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## mbrew180

Great loss Vickie! I can't wait til I hit ONE-derland! :D Y'all are doing so great :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi ladies. I've finally signed up to weight watchers online as I can't commit to meetings with having the girls. Atm I'm just browsing the site, seeing what's what and favouriting recipes to try. I've noticed a lot of the meals say for example ''Lasagne 4 servings'' or ''Pasta 2 servings''. Can anyone clarify what this means? I'm presuming it means how many the recipe quantities provide? Does anyone have any tips for doing WW online? Kinda a bit overwhelmed and lost by it all!

Eta - Are you strict with portions , plate sizes etc?


----------



## CarlyP

Can't really help with the WW online as i don't really use it.

But, yes, portion size is a big difference, i noticed when i started weighing out my ingredients to what OH was having - it was a joke! But, i just fill my plate with veg.

Good luck x


----------



## Vickie

Yep you do need to keep an eye on your serving size. And serving size means exactly what you think, it's the portions that the meal is supposed to be :) You do have to watch package instructions carefully when entering them because most times an entire package of something isn't the actual portion size.


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you, sure I'll get the hang of it!


----------



## Guppy051708

there is some information on the WW online site that has what proportions are to help measure. Proportions are one of the best, if not the best, thing you can learn. Most ppl are surprised about how little we should be eating and how much we really do eat. I try to measure as much as possible, bc if you are tracking your foods, you could be eating way more than you think and then going over your points. Once you start reading labels and serving yourself the serving size it will get easier. There are tricks to it, for instance if you are eating steak, a size the thickness and area of a deck of cards = ~ 4oz, etc.


----------



## Guppy051708

Excellent job Vickie!!! Are you thrilled to be nearly to 80lb loss?! Such an achievement! will you do anything to celebrate? 

What is your goal weight? We are pretty close in our current weight, but i have quite a bit to go since im only 5 foot 1. Will be fun to meet it together though! Im guessing it will be about another year to get to my goal weight. How long has it taken you to lose the 77lb? I imagined a year and a half for me, thank God im nearly half a yr in LOL (pending no pregnancys LOL)

Welcome Natasha! Ive added you to the front. :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you. My starting weight is 168lbs in case you add that. I'm finding it a little difficult how to work out points on everyday meals. For example tonight I've picked up a roast chicken, some reduced fat coleslaw, cucumber and tomato, potato croquettes. WW has the points for everything but the chicken, should I just rough estimate that? It's from the rotisserie so it's not like it even has nutritional info on it to read from.

Definitely about lifestyle changes for me. I'm such a fizzy juice junkie and am trying to eradicate that, only had 500ml which is a lot less than usual today plus lots of water. Will just be a gradual thing I think! I'm a massive grazer on junk food out of boredom so that needs to change too.


----------



## Try Rocking

Down .8 for a total of 71.6 lbs now :)


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Try Rocking!

Natasha I am also mad on fizzy drinks, I still drink them just stick to diet :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I was never big on soda, but i do like to have it from time to time....except i always forgo the points for it because im not fan of the taste of the diets and stuff...coke zero isn't THAT bad, i would do that, but i like mine regular :blush:

If we have a tasty treat in the house...i usually it up pretty quickly, so the best thing for me was to just not purchase it in the first place...its really hard. especially bc dh wants to give me whatever i dessert i want. He is all for my weightloss and super supportive...but a bit of enabler LOL, so just not having it in the house helps.


good job TR!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Rach!!

You should be able to enter roasted chicken (or even just chicken breast etc.) into the online tracker and have it pull up options. I generally go for 5 points (for 1 cup of chicken breast cooked) though that's probably overestimating it I'd rather overestimate than under. Hope that helps :)



Guppy051708 said:


> I was never big on soda, but i do like to have it from time to time....except i always forgo the points for it because im not fan of the taste of the diets and stuff...coke zero isn't THAT bad, i would do that, but i like mine regular :blush:
> 
> If we have a tasty treat in the house...i usually it up pretty quickly, so the best thing for me was to just not purchase it in the first place...its really hard. especially bc dh wants to give me whatever i dessert i want. He is all for my weightloss and super supportive...but a bit of enabler LOL, so just not having it in the house helps.
> 
> 
> good job TR!

Coke zero is my friend right now :haha: I refuse to use my points on drinks though :rofl: 

And YES Stan is exactly the same! He's super supportive but if I mention on I want this he's all for having it/buying it/making it so definitely an enabler :rofl:

And my goal weight is 146ish. I am not really excited about almost 80 pounds lost :blush: I should be I suppose but since I was at a 105 pound loss and am pretty much starting over since having Rhys I'm annoyed that I let it get so bad and that I have so much to lose :rofl:


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks Vickie, think I pulled up something similar so used that!

Carly, I didn't realise I could still drink the diet stuff. Diet Irn Bru is fatal for me. Thought I needed to avoid it. Never drunk so much water in my life as yesterday!

Are you's all exercising as well?


----------



## CarlyP

I don't exercise as i have a neuromuscular condition that makes my muscles weak so i find it really difficult, but i have started walking a bit further and when i get to the point where my weight loss has stopped and is at a stand still then im going to try some games on the kinect like dance central and zumba but do it at a steady pace then hopefully it will shock my body into loosing more :)


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin everyone,I've found a great said on Facebook called lullabellas kitchen if any of you are on there i highly recommend taking a look,she does some really tasty recipes and even puts the ww pp on there for you,i sat most of last night writing down recipes definitely gonna give them a try!


----------



## CarlyP

mamadonna said:


> Mornin everyone,I've found a great said on Facebook called lullabellas kitchen if any of you are on there i highly recommend taking a look,she does some really tasty recipes and even puts the ww pp on there for you,i sat most of last night writing down recipes definitely gonna give them a try!

Thanks will defiantly have a look :thumbup:


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you, I have my 30 day shred dvd so gonna dig that out. Can I ask one more thing?

When I cook ( for example I'm making mince, tatties and dumplings ) I'm unsure what to enter. I'm using extra lean mince etc so do I just put in the individual components of meals? I did search weight watchers for a healthier recipe but it had none. Just wondering how I interpret points for homecooked meals such as m&t, homemade steak pie etc.


----------



## CarlyP

Well i know that 125g of lean mince is 6pp, and 150g potato is 3pp unsure about the dumplings though.


----------



## Vickie

Natasha2605 said:


> Thank you, I have my 30 day shred dvd so gonna dig that out. Can I ask one more thing?
> 
> When I cook ( for example I'm making mince, tatties and dumplings ) I'm unsure what to enter. I'm using extra lean mince etc so do I just put in the individual components of meals? I did search weight watchers for a healthier recipe but it had none. Just wondering how I interpret points for homecooked meals such as m&t, homemade steak pie etc.

you can also use the recipe builder to create meals/recipes and it will automatically work the points out for you after you input everything and tell it the portion size. I do this so that I don't have to keep entering the same things. 

You can also enter things as a meal so if you have something often together you can save it as a meal and just type in the name so you don't have to input it all the next day. I do this with my breakfast and lunch as I almost always have the same thing every day


----------



## CarlyP

Got weighed tonight and another 3lb off!! 

So its my 4th week and I've lost 12lb in total and hit my 5% tonight! So so pleased!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Well done!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi i wonder if anyone can help,i do ww on line,but my hubby has decided to join in too the thing is i don't want to pay twice not when i already have all the info,but we are having trouble working out his daily pp allowance,i found a calculator on line and it worked out his points to be 47 does this sound about right?


----------



## Vickie

CarlyP said:


> Got weighed tonight and another 3lb off!!
> 
> So its my 4th week and I've lost 12lb in total and hit my 5% tonight! So so pleased!!!

Well done on your loss! :yipee: You're doing great :D



mamadonna said:


> Hi i wonder if anyone can help,i do ww on line,but my hubby has decided to join in too the thing is i don't want to pay twice not when i already have all the info,but we are having trouble working out his daily pp allowance,i found a calculator on line and it worked out his points to be 47 does this sound about right?

Unfortunately I'm not sure, I've had a hard time figuring out how to work the points out since they changed the system a while back. Hope someone else can help you!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Carly!!!!


I'm not sure either sorry :\ 


Wish me luck, I'm off to the coast for a week tomorrow and then there's camping. I expect to not do so well but I'm hoping I'll stay active enough that it won't hurt too much :\


----------



## Heather M

CarlyP said:


> Got weighed tonight and another 3lb off!!
> 
> So its my 4th week and I've lost 12lb in total and hit my 5% tonight! So so pleased!!!

Well done Carly!


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks everyone!

Try Rocking - have a great time, I'm sure you will be on the go all the time, enjoy yourself :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi everyone I'm finally moved in and almost done unpacking well the bedroom and main floor , the basement I will work on over the next couple of weeks tons of sorting before we finish the basement. Thankfully all that is needed is to put the drywall and laminate he already framed and subfloored it

I'm now getting back on track I'm gonna go for a walk along the river later once I get all the laundry away, tg I'm on vacation this week or I'd be mental
Tomorrow is wi I'm praying to sts.


----------



## Guppy051708

Natasha2605 said:


> Are you's all exercising as well?

I try to, when i can. I do have a gym pass to planet fitness and its only $10 per month. Its nice bc its open 24/7 so i can go late at night, after the kiddies are off to bed. But i have to admit, i havn't been intentionally exercising lately :blush: i do a lot of running around as it is, with a toddler and infant, but if my weight stops coming off then i take the initiative to exercise...i know i probably should just do it anyways, but i also know as i get closer to my goal weight i will have to exercise, so im just enjoying the "free ride" for now :blush:




Vickie said:


> Well done Rach!!
> 
> You should be able to enter roasted chicken (or even just chicken breast etc.) into the online tracker and have it pull up options. I generally go for 5 points (for 1 cup of chicken breast cooked) though that's probably overestimating it I'd rather overestimate than under. Hope that helps :)
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I was never big on soda, but i do like to have it from time to time....except i always forgo the points for it because im not fan of the taste of the diets and stuff...coke zero isn't THAT bad, i would do that, but i like mine regular :blush:
> 
> If we have a tasty treat in the house...i usually it up pretty quickly, so the best thing for me was to just not purchase it in the first place...its really hard. especially bc dh wants to give me whatever i dessert i want. He is all for my weightloss and super supportive...but a bit of enabler LOL, so just not having it in the house helps.
> 
> 
> good job TR!
> 
> 
> 
> And YES Stan is exactly the same! He's super supportive but if I mention on I want this he's all for having it/buying it/making it so definitely an enabler :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: about Stan! Their hearts are in the right place...to bad it makes me fat :rofl:



Natasha2605 said:


> Thank you, I have my 30 day shred dvd so gonna dig that out. Can I ask one more thing?
> 
> When I cook ( for example I'm making mince, tatties and dumplings ) I'm unsure what to enter. I'm using extra lean mince etc so do I just put in the individual components of meals? I did search weight watchers for a healthier recipe but it had none. Just wondering how I interpret points for homecooked meals such as m&t, homemade steak pie etc.

I have the 30DS and it's killer! LOL I only did 4 days of it though :blush: but honestly even in 4 days i saw a difference in my arms! I really should start back up on and it stick to it.

For food and points, usually i just enter each individual component of the meal/ingredients. Then i save it so i dont have to go back in every time i have that particular meal. It's important to count everything bc you want to make sure you are getting the correct amount of points in each day. Under estimating is obviously bad bc then you are consuming more than you think which leads to not losing weight. Overestimating can mean slowing your metabolism. which isn't good either, though i would say under estimating is the bigger of the two evils when it comes to weight loss. 



CarlyP said:


> Got weighed tonight and another 3lb off!!
> 
> So its my 4th week and I've lost 12lb in total and hit my 5% tonight! So so pleased!!!

Awesome! You are just melting off! :dance:



mamadonna said:


> Hi i wonder if anyone can help,i do ww on line,but my hubby has decided to join in too the thing is i don't want to pay twice not when i already have all the info,but we are having trouble working out his daily pp allowance,i found a calculator on line and it worked out his points to be 47 does this sound about right?

Im not really sure about this either...and it gets hard to figure out because so often WW changed my points. About every 2-3lb my points dropped for my daily point allowance. 



Try Rocking said:


> Wish me luck, I'm off to the coast for a week tomorrow and then there's camping. I expect to not do so well but I'm hoping I'll stay active enough that it won't hurt too much :\

Have fun!!! Camping is a lot of fun, and lots of yummy foods, but maybe since you're camping and doing lots of activities it will balance itself out :D And if not, this is a special moment and a good use of weekly points :winkwink: have fun girl! 



pdmcd17 said:


> Hi everyone I'm finally moved in and almost done unpacking well the bedroom and main floor , the basement I will work on over the next couple of weeks tons of sorting before we finish the basement. Thankfully all that is needed is to put the drywall and laminate he already framed and subfloored it
> 
> I'm now getting back on track I'm gonna go for a walk along the river later once I get all the laundry away, tg I'm on vacation this week or I'd be mental
> Tomorrow is wi I'm praying to sts.

Have a walk. About it will be beautiful next to the river.

Thats great you are all moved in! I hate moving! Finally in our house...its been one year and we still have some boxes not unpacked :blush:
enjoy your new home!


----------



## Guppy051708

I am SO close to being in the 170s! If im lucky it *could* happen tomorrow, weighs in not until Friday though, so maybe i'll be even more lucky and see 178lb instead of just 179lb :D


----------



## Jellycat

Good loss Vicki, Trying Rocking and Carly

AFM - stayed the same again this week and AF has gone now so think I need to reuce my carbs portions


----------



## mamadonna

Just thought I'd share this girls i made a yummy pizza for my dinner 

1st i got a tortilla bread 5 pp 

2nd smeared passata on that

3rd added my toppings,ham chorizo mushrooms and lighter mozzarella cheese,oh and some oregano on top of the passata,popped it in the oven,totally yummy!

Altogether i think it totalled about 11 points,but you can add any topping you want


----------



## Guppy051708

^ that sounds yummy! thanks for sharing! just may try it.
Lately i have been making pizza with the very thin crust...less points than regular crust.

jellycat, sorry there wasn't a loss this week :hugs: That can be very hardening to see. hopefully next week you will lose double :flower:

Today was weigh in. I lost half a pound...which im a bit bummed about, but its better than gaining, so i'll be happy about it. I am nervous about this weekend though. We have to travel to northern Maine for Isaiah's friends birthday party. I dont know what they will have there for food. probably cake, candy, and bbq. ...im not sure what to do about points bc i dont know ahead of time what im having and its making it tough to plan. ...my game plan is to eat the fruit salad first and go from there. Im sure that will be there. But its also a 4 hour drive north, which inevitably means fast food....ugh.

total weight loss = 17lb. ...hopefully next week i see the 170s....i weighed myself on my old [digital] scale and it said 179.4. My regular scale (not a digi) said 179. My WW scale said 180.1 BOOO! :brat: i logged the 180.1 but it makes me wonder which is more accurate....i really should just throw the old ones out LOL :blush:

oh and i got the 5% star online today :D


----------



## Heather M

Hey Everyone! At my parents and used their digital scale today so down another 1.6 pounds and just reached my 5% as well. (I haven't got any fun stars yet though and I'm wondering if it's because I had that from the last time i started before I got pregnant with my dd#2). Hopefully it'll be just slow and steady from here! It feels like there is so much further to go in some ways. 4 weeks in I shouldn't be complaining for what i have lost!


----------



## Guppy051708

fab job hun!!! keep it up!
It does seem like a long road, but im glad we can do it together :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, this is getting very exciting! we are SOOOOOO close to a 1,000 pound loss! :wohoo: thats half a ton! :dance: can you believe it! you guys rock! Less than 10lbs to go!


----------



## Happy_mama

Hi everyone :flower: Would like to join you all please. I begin my WW journey tomorrow :thumbup:

Bit apprehensive on how I'll cope with less food but I think my body just needs to realise what I'll be eating is the NORMAL amount it should be having :haha:

Will post back tomorrow night and report on my first day x


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy_mama said:


> Hi everyone :flower: Would like to join you all please. I begin my WW journey tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Bit apprehensive on how I'll cope with less food but I think my body just needs to realise what I'll be eating is the NORMAL amount it should be having :haha:
> 
> Will post back tomorrow night and report on my first day x

Welcome to the group! :hi:


----------



## Vickie

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ that sounds yummy! thanks for sharing! just may try it.
> Lately i have been making pizza with the very thin crust...less points than regular crust.
> 
> jellycat, sorry there wasn't a loss this week :hugs: That can be very hardening to see. hopefully next week you will lose double :flower:
> 
> Today was weigh in. I lost half a pound...which im a bit bummed about, but its better than gaining, so i'll be happy about it. I am nervous about this weekend though. We have to travel to northern Maine for Isaiah's friends birthday party. I dont know what they will have there for food. probably cake, candy, and bbq. ...im not sure what to do about points bc i dont know ahead of time what im having and its making it tough to plan. ...my game plan is to eat the fruit salad first and go from there. Im sure that will be there. But its also a 4 hour drive north, which inevitably means fast food....ugh.
> 
> total weight loss = 17lb. ...hopefully next week i see the 170s....i weighed myself on my old [digital] scale and it said 179.4. My regular scale (not a digi) said 179. My WW scale said 180.1 BOOO! :brat: i logged the 180.1 but it makes me wonder which is more accurate....i really should just throw the old ones out LOL :blush:
> 
> oh and i got the 5% star online today :D

Well done on your 5% and your loss this week :yipee: Good luck on the trip :hugs:

Always hard to plan when you don't know what you're having



Heather M said:


> Hey Everyone! At my parents and used their digital scale today so down another 1.6 pounds and just reached my 5% as well. (I haven't got any fun stars yet though and I'm wondering if it's because I had that from the last time i started before I got pregnant with my dd#2). Hopefully it'll be just slow and steady from here! It feels like there is so much further to go in some ways. 4 weeks in I shouldn't be complaining for what i have lost!

Great Job :happydance:


Happy_mama said:


> Hi everyone :flower: Would like to join you all please. I begin my WW journey tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Bit apprehensive on how I'll cope with less food but I think my body just needs to realise what I'll be eating is the NORMAL amount it should be having :haha:
> 
> Will post back tomorrow night and report on my first day x

:hi: Welcome to the group and good luck! The first week was hardest for me and it does get easier from there :)

WI for me tomorrow but not expecting anything. I've done well this week on food and I've actually managed three workouts plus a lot of walks but AF arrived tonight and my loss has stalled the last few days. It happened last time I worked out to for about a month :wacko: but once it picked back up it picked up a lot and I lost very quickly *sigh* just gotta keep reminding myself of that


----------



## CarlyP

Well done on the losses!! 

Welcome to thr group Happy mama


----------



## mamadonna

You can add my 10lb to the loss if you want!


----------



## Happy_mama

thanks for the warm welcome everyone :cloud9:

ive still yet to start as ive been unwell and we had to rehome our puppy :cry:

hoping to actually start on friday (thursday is my birthday and there may be cake involved :haha: )


----------



## CarlyP

Weigh in at 6pm, hoping to have lost at least 2lb then i have hit a full stone!! Keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Good Luck Carly. 

I went shit all second half on last week, turned 21 and it was busy busy busy and ended up eating out a lot. Supposed to way in on a Sunday but didn't so we'll see how I weigh at the end of this week.

It really is going to be a massive lifestyle change for me I think now. I'm having to rethink our meals and I just cannot get the hang of working out points for homemade meals. Going to start meal planning too. More determined than ever now. My 3 day shred platoed with it being my birthday too so back on it tonight. New week, new start!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck Carly!


----------



## mbrew180

Happy Belated B-day Natasha!

Great losses. Today was my weigh in, and I've lost .1 pound in the past 2 weeks. I tried doing the Wendie thing last week, but that didn't work for me. Not that the plan doesn't work, but I had a hard time staying on the Wendie plan last week. I'm gonna try to eat none of my weekly points this week and then try Wendie again next week.


----------



## CarlyP

I lost 1lb, so 13lb in total, was a bit gutted as i would of liked to lose 2lb so i could say a stone, but I'm still pleased I'm still losing.


----------



## Heather M

mbrew180 said:


> Happy Belated B-day Natasha!
> 
> Great losses. Today was my weigh in, and I've lost .1 pound in the past 2 weeks. I tried doing the Wendie thing last week, but that didn't work for me. Not that the plan doesn't work, but I had a hard time staying on the Wendie plan last week. I'm gonna try to eat none of my weekly points this week and then try Wendie again next week.

What's the Wendie thing?


----------



## Heather M

13lbs is still great in total Carly! My husband's a brit and I always thought a stone was 13 pounds...so in my little world you would have lost a stone :) Good to know for future that it is 14!


----------



## mbrew180

Wendie Plan is a way to break a plateau. You cycle you weeklies through out the week and go high low high super high low. The pattern I was trying to use is:

Day 1: target +5 to 7 points
Day 2: Target + 1 point
Day 3: Target +15 to 20 points
Day 4: Target points only
Day 5: Target +4 to 5 points
Day 6: Target +2 points
Day 7: Target points only.

But I started the week too high because on this site: https://www.wendie-plan.com/ you can choose you super high day. That didn't work for me, so I'm gonna try doing it exactly like that pattern there. I've heard great things.


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy belated birthday Natasha! :cake:
Thats great you are so determined! That will make this journey much easier.

Vickie, how was weigh in?

Happy_Mama, sorry ypu have to rehome your puppy :hugs: We had to do that a few months after having DS1 and it was heartbreaking. We just couldn't meet his needs. Fortunatly we were able to give him a good home with our well trusted friends, so that has help a lot. He is doing wonderful and they still have him, so its all good.

Happy belated birthday to you as well! :cake:

mbrew, i didn't know that plan had a name :blush: is that something WW does or is just something you are adding in for extra help? I had a friend who was on some type of plan where you eat a lot and then switch it down to only a littler and so on and so forth. It worked for her, but i dont know details and i dont know if its the same thing as what you are doing or not.
Personally, ive found the weeks that i really dig into my weekly points are my crappiest weeks. The weeks that i really stay only on daily targets are my best. but everyone is different and one size doesn't fit all.
Give yourself credit for .1lb it may not seem like a lot but the key is that its going in the right direction :hugs:

Great job Carly! You are doing so well and i bet you will get that one stone within the week :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Today i unofficial weighed in and im in the 170s now :yipee:!!!! I cant believe it! finally! it was 179.7lb i am only 5lb away from pre-Isaiah weight! Of course, post Isaiah i was 160lb, then shot up to 197lb bc of my underactive thyroid, so im still losing the thyroid weigh gain however i am happy that im finally at what was "normal" to me, for a long time. I really hope i can break through and get into the 60s over the next three months! ...would love for that to happen sooner, but ive only been losing 0.5-1lb most weeks, so im just gonna look at it like just plan to lose 10lb over 12 weeks and if i lose more than its extra awesome sauce :haha:

Ive officially lost 10lb since joining WW (17.3lb since really trying [hard!] to lose weight and 28lb since giving birth to DS2). Its been 3 months, so that doesn't seem like much, but coming from a place where i was lucky to lose even 1-2lb per MONTH is def a huge thing for me. WW has given me the confidence that i CAN get to my ultimate goal weight (something i have never ever been :blush:) But i feel like it's doable. And sure i have 60lb to go but really that doesn't seem like much now that i know i can lose 10lb...just need to do that 6 more times :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

LADIES!!!!!! We have lost over half a ton of weight so far!!!! 
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::bodyb::dance::wohoo:​You all should be so very proud!!!! Do you realize that is over 1,000 pounds of fat shredded?! You guys are amazing!!!!!! Keep it up! Before you know it, we will have a one ton weight loss!


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Guppy!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you all.

Well I sneaked in a little weight in this morning and going by that I'm losing already. Will see when it comes to Sunday.

Loving WW so far. Until I'm proper clued up on how to work out points from home made meals I'm gonna try out the WW soups etc. Already loving the yogurts, so nice and I don't even usually like yogurt so definitely surprised me.

Eating much more veg with dinner than ever before, there's no fizzy juice in the house and OH is being incredibly supportive which helps so much!

Now just waiting on the lil missy to go to bed so I can do my 30 day shred.

Well done on your loss Carly, even if it wasn't as much as you'd have liked xx


----------



## Guppy051708

you are doing a great job Natasha! Sounds like things are going well. I bet you will def have a loss come official weigh in day!


----------



## pcct

:hi: thought i i would join :) doing ww for sec time :) first time i had to stop as i had just had surgery and was off it for 6 weeks so went way off track... now am back to try lose weight for my ivf :) i had 3 weeks off and went back last week and put on 1lb :blush: am not guna let anything get in my way this time on ww .. i get weighted on a thursday used to be monday but mondays class got closed due to not enough leaders. 

am currently on 7.5lb weight loss at the min :)


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome hun! :hi:
thats great that your are jumping back on the WW train! Best of luck Here for support :flower:

I see we are close to the same weight! How tall are you?


----------



## pcct

thanks this is just what i need :) am 5ft 3 wat r u ?


----------



## Guppy051708

pcct said:


> thanks this is just what i need :) am 5ft 3 wat r u ?

5 foot 1 (and a quarter :haha:).
I set my goal weight at 110lb, but i dont know if thats possible. the doctor told me i could be healthy at any weight between 97lb-130lb. I have been overweight my entire life (underactive thyroid) , so i just can't fathom it, but i am confident i will one day get there (or at least this week that is LOL) What is your goal weight? Im thinking about changing my ultimate goal weight but not sure if i should or not.


----------



## CarlyP

We should have a weight loss photo gallery so we can see how amazing were all actually doing/done x

Welcome pcct :flower:

Natasha - Glad your enjoying WW, it certainly helps if you like doing it, I find it doesn't even feel like a diet :)


----------



## Guppy051708

good idea Carly!!I like the photo gallery idea, how should we approach setting that up?


----------



## CarlyP

I have no idea Lol, maybe just add them to our posts, I am taking pictures every 4 weeks, so I took one at my start weight and I took another on week 4.


----------



## Guppy051708

I could start a WW before/during/after thread as well. It can just be for pics and not so much chattyness, so that ppl can see. I can link the front page to it as well. Then everyone can just add pics as they wish plus it will all be in one spot so anyone can see it (as opposed to being posted randomly in herE). But its up to you guys. Im game :D


----------



## pcct

133lb is my goal weight- i used to be that 133lb 4 years ago and i just got so content with my life and put the weight on .. i keep thinking am not guna be slim again :( am currently 179.2lb so got a long way to go lol.. ur goal weight sounds about right for your height :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks for the input.

Today i weighed 179.7 so we are so close to the same weight!


----------



## pcct

:D thats good really good to have someone the same as me :happydance: what day do u go to meetings/weight in ?


----------



## CarlyP

Good idea Guppy, as long as others agree and dont mind showing their pics :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Is this section private from guests? I look so much different in my undies to having clothes on so would probably prefer to take pictures of that. Then again I could just chuck leggings and a vest on. Would be a nice idea to compare start/during/end pictures.


----------



## pcct

yeah deffo agree i would do it if it was private from guests :)


----------



## Natasha2605

So I've just logged into to WW online to record my food for the morning to find they've put my points down to 27 from 29. Why do they do this when I've recorded no weight loss etc? ( no biggie just interested).

Also, I have 20 odd points from activities so far this week. Is it best to swap these for food points or should I not bother, what's best? How do I swap them? xx


----------



## pcct

i had that as well well from 28 down to 27 but that was bcoz i got my 5%


----------



## Vickie

this isnt but the journals section of the dieting area is :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

I will be posting in leggings and a top lol.

I went shopping with my mum today and have gone from size 22 leggings to SIZE 18!!!! So chuffed!


----------



## pcct

*carly* Well done you :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

Well done Carly, must be brilliant being able to feel the results when it comes to clothing!


----------



## pcct

I have my weight in tonight at 6.30 dont have a clue what to expect :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

I'm sts after sneaky wi :-( 

I just don't think ww new pp system and me work?

Congrats on all the losses ladies !


----------



## mbrew180

WTG Carly! That is such a great feeling and you're doing such a good job, I counldn't imagine the work it takes to take care of yourselves and your babies, you women are such inspirations!

Guppy, it isn't WW sanctioned, but it is something that has been around a while. They do a daily post of it on the boards under the Less to Lose board and if you search it on Google, there are a ton of resources about it. 

Welcome pcct! Good luck on your weigh in tonight.

I've been really, really emotional lately. I'm about to move and it is super bittersweet. So, that's stressing me out and I get really bad anxiety when I'm stressed. And also, I'm just now realizing some of the mental things losing weight will bring on, and I'm dealing with that. I guess I'm just having an off week (which, really, has been and off 3 or 4 weeks, but just really bad today :( )


----------



## pcct

:hi: well weigh in didnt go too good i put 1lb on :( i didnt track tho so new week starts today!


----------



## Guppy051708

pcct - i just do WW online. I would like to go to meetings but with two little ones under 2 and one BFing on demand its quite the challenge. So far though the online has been doing well. I do love MFP community, so im on there too, for the motivational aspect of it. Its much better than WWO community :blush:

Sorry about the weight gain :hugs: tracking will def give you better insight.

Natasha- im not sure why they would do that :shrug: the only time mine decrease is when they adjust for weightloss.

Carly- that is awesome!!!! Isn't it such a great feeling! you are doing an awesome job!
:hugs: hun, i hope you have a better week :flow:

thanks Mbrew! I think if i plateau at any point i'll try that.


----------



## Guppy051708

Jellycat said:


> I'm *sts* after sneaky wi :-(
> 
> I just don't think ww new pp system and me work?
> 
> Congrats on all the losses ladies !

excuse my ignorance :blush but what does that mean?

I hope it starts working hun :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Ah I see I do enjoy the meetings as it helps a little but I need to keep trackin I will never find this easy but I know it works :) everytime I loss I put it back on after a few weeks coz I feel great an go over the top lol


----------



## hellypops

Hi everyone:hi:
hope you don't mind me posting again.
i haven't been on for a while but have gone totally off track and gained over the past few weeks :growlmad: but i'm focussed again now and determined to shift this baby weight!!
Hope everyone else is doing well.xxx.


----------



## Guppy051708

im really worried about that happening once i reach goal weight and go into maintenance...i guess bc ive always been overweight...i mean, i can envision myself getting to goal weight, but what i can't envision is actually staying there.


----------



## Guppy051708

hellypops said:


> Hi everyone:hi:
> hope you don't mind me posting again.
> i haven't been on for a while but have gone totally off track and gained over the past few weeks :growlmad: but i'm focussed again now and determined to shift this baby weight!!
> Hope everyone else is doing well.xxx.

Welcome back!


----------



## daniellelk

Heey...im creeping back in..... signed back up today and doing a big shop this weekend. back to where I began nearly a year ago


----------



## pcct

yes thats exactly how i feel :O i feel each time i hit my 5% ect i go all the way back down slowly :( i mean i do eat good and healthy but once i get to my goal weight i will think i can eat what i want now :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Guppy051708 said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> I'm *sts* after sneaky wi :-(
> 
> I just don't think ww new pp system and me work?
> 
> Congrats on all the losses ladies !
> 
> excuse my ignorance :blush but what does that mean?
> 
> I hope it starts working hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry :blush: sts means stayed the same


----------



## CarlyP

Mbrew hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: feel free to let off steam if needs be x

Welcome back to you other ladies.


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks Guppy, it's not changed again but I'm getting along fine with it at 27.

It's amazing how much better I feel so far. Before I started WW not even a fortnight ago I was plagued with the worst headaches ever and apart from the first two days I've had none (put that down to all the fizzy juice I was drinking I think). Think I'll weigh in and take pictures on Sunday, hoping for a decent loss but we'll see.

Today I might struggle a bit. Crap night with both the girls mean I'm so tired and it's pouring with rain for the first time in about a week so we'll be stuck in today!


----------



## Heather M

WI this morning and back to a non-digital scale at home...I think i need to invest in a digital one lol
Reading 214 which would be 0.6 down from last week.
Used a lot of my weeklies this week so going to really try and stick to no weeklies this coming week! (probably won't though)


----------



## Guppy051708

good job on your loss hun!

:hugs: Natasha. It is can be so tough with LOs. 
I hope you have a good weekend and an awesome weigh in!

jellycat-how many weeks have you stayed the same? might be useful to have a look back through your tracking. I know that has helped me in the past. I learned that if i go over 50% of my weekly points, i gain weigh. If i use half (or a bit less)) than i lose some, but not a lot. If i only use 25% of my weekly points that seems to be when i lose the most. If i dont use any weekly points its variable...oddly enough eating 25% of my weekly points yields the most weight loss...its so weird! maybe you could find some sort of trend to help get you off the plateau?

ASF, weighed in today and i was 179.2lb :dance: thats a one pound weightloss for the week! 18lb down (10.8lb since joining WWO). Im almost a quarter of the way to my goal! Today i got another WWO star for losing 5 more pounds...do they do that every 5lb you lose? lol oh well, funny how a star can make me happy :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

daniellelk said:


> Heey...im creeping back in..... signed back up today and doing a big shop this weekend. back to where I began nearly a year ago

Welcome back!


----------



## Natasha2605

Well done Guppy!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Guppy  we get a silver 7 for every 7lbs lost.

I've given up on ww this week, ive stayed the same 3 weeks in a row and had the same issue last time I did the new WW plan I just think it's not for me. I've started meal replacement diet instead with limited carbs and that has seemed to give my system the boost its needed. Lost 7lbs so far this week not sure how long I will be doing it for

Welcome back danielleK


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Guppy!


----------



## Natasha2605

So I weighed in this morning and am down to 158lbs, so 10lbs weight loss since starting a fortnight ago. Is that okay? Can't really see it although my belly feels less saggy, shall take some piccies later!


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Natasha - Fab!

I haven't really been 'tracking' this week :( So don't know what to expect at tomorrows WI.


----------



## pdmcd17

Morning everyone
My life is finally settled down a bit! Doh is home and recovering the house is fairly in order, I went for a 3 k run today it was slow and relaxed but wow it felt good

I missed wi this week so wed will be my test, I'm back on plan today


----------



## mbrew180

Well, seems like I MAY have broken my month long plateau with a .6 lb loss. But, I slept a while longer this morning that usual, so that may be it. I'm gonna have a weird week this week with moving and everything, but I'm gonna stay on-plan! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey guys! Just got back yesterday from being gone for almost 2 weeks! First week was my sister's wedding and then it was camping for a week!
I gained 4.6 lbs but have already lost some just from being back home and eating better (and tracking!). 

Hopefully I'll be back over 70lbs lost by Sunday, if not I'll be there soon enough! 
I did manage to go running 3 times during camping and I have noticed more muscle (my legs are starting to look a lot nicer!) so I'm happy about that at least. 
Now I'm back on track and feeling better! 

I hope all you ladies are doing awesome! I'm feeling pretty good after some of the pictures I saw of me from my sister's wedding! 

Here's some pre-weightloss pictures compared to now :)
I'm nowhere near done but I'm proud of how far I've gotten so far!
 



Attached Files:







October 31st.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









300.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9









292495_10152231896960107_468822606_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7









086.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mbrew180

Hey Try Rocking, those pics look great! Vacations can be so hard sometimes.


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon! Down 2lbs from yesterday, I'm so happy! I should easily meet my goal by Sunday, hopefully I can get back to where I was before I left by then too!


----------



## CarlyP

Well done for the losses!! 

Great pics!!

I had my WI last night, and lost 1lb, so thats 14lb in total - woo hoo xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Carly!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job everyone! A loss is a loss no matter the size :D

TryRocking, vacation is tough, but i too have faith you'll get to where you were aiming soon. :flower:

im done 1.5lbs this week. I am so close to pre Isaiah weight! Weighed in at 177.5lb. I was 174 before Isaiah. My next goal will be 170lb bc thats what i was before i MCed (first baby). Only half a pound to celebrate my 20lb loss!


----------



## Guppy051708

TR- i wasn't sure how you wanted me to edit the OP, so i left it as is. Could you verify what you would like it to read?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm almost to where I was but my WI day isn't until Sunday so nothing until then would be good :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

I forgot to say, well done guppy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Heather M

Well done Guppy!
WI this morning- another 1.8lbs down! Sitting at 212lbs I'm so happy as it seems to be a slow and steady process. Hope it'll continue to be so!
I'm now working at the mountain I gained with DD#1- about 30lbs and then about another 15 to get back down to where I used to be!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Heather!


----------



## Guppy051708

WTG Heather! You can do it! :bodyb:


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone well done on the losses keep it up :))) am happy to say am 1.5lb down :)


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Guppy, Heather and Pcct!! Keep it up :)

I can't weigh in on Monday because its a bank holiday so its not on :( so fingers crossed I can keep on track for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job pcct!

Carly can you WI at home? You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Ty girls :) I feel like am getting back up that ladder :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Well done on all the losses!

Weigh in is tomorrow for me, been somewhat slack this week some days but back on track as of then!


----------



## pcct

Am like that every week and never no if I have done good or bad lol good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## CarlyP

Try Rocking said:


> Great job pcct!
> 
> Carly can you WI at home? You can do it! :hugs:

No, my scales are useless, last week they told me I had gained 2lb but when I WI at my meeting I had lost 1lb! So I don't trust them.


----------



## Natasha2605

Another 2lb gone this week! Pretty happy with that considering I've slacked a bit in parts! I have digital scales coming this week. Kinda scared I get them and discover my usual scales were 10lbs out or something haha!


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Natasha!!


----------



## Try Rocking

70.6 lbs for me, it was more but I went back up a bit for some reason the last few days. Either way I'm happy I lost most of what I gained from my visit to the coast and camping!


----------



## mbrew180

Well, I had a bad week, though it didn't exactly feel like it. I moved from NC down to Ga last week and spent Weds-Sunday in a hotel. It was also my sister's birthday so, we of course had cake, and I wasn't exactly doing my points, though I know I was making smart choices. 

I've done this before and never gained, but this morning at weight in it said I gained up 2.2 pounds. I don't think it is that, I think it is bloat and water weight from the different foods, stress (I was EXTREMELY stressed out, had to take an entrance exam for nuring school during this time too) and just the different schedule. I'm hoping it'll balance back out by next Monday. :(


----------



## hellbaby

Hi everyone, haven't checked in for a while, hope everyone is ok! My weight loss is now 24lb :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Heather M

another 1lb down from my rickety old scale!!! In some ways I like using the old scale but it would be nice to have a digital i think. It would be more accurate at least lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats ladies! you all are doing wonderful! 

mbrew, i too carry a lot of weight. it can fluctuate up to 5-10lb in a day (which is insane) but anways, even when i stay within my daily points, if i eat out (especially fast food) i still manage to gain. i dont know what it is about resturant food but it just seems to make things worse....maybe there is more salt in those foods, is all i can figure. 

Down to 176! Im only half a pound from my august goal weight, which i suspect i will achieve in the coming days, so im okay with that. :D total weightloss = 21lb.


----------



## CarlyP

Hi ladies, I'm really struggling, have been the past 2 weeks :( 

We didn't have a meeting this week and I think thats why I'm not following it properly, I need the motivation.

I'm not tracking anything! And trying to just guess what points are! 

Really think I will have gained when I WI on Monday!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I took the plunge and weighed myself sat morning, i am 11st3!!! Last june at 10st4 i joined ww and got down to 9st by september,so ive gained 2 stone in a YEAR!! Have bought my monthly pass and am off to my first meetig again on sat morning,will be counting points thru the week.


----------



## Try Rocking

-72.8 now :)


----------



## CarlyP

I had my WI last night, I put 1lb on :cry:

Its my first gain!!

I know why, its because we missed a meeting because of bank holiday and I haven't tracked at all and just thought oh well I'm not there this week!

Back on it now 100% :(


----------



## Heather M

another 1lb down! How is everyone doing? It's been pretty quiet on here lately!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All!

Well done on the losses everyone! :)

Sorry I haven't kept up well. I'm not even sure where I'm at right now but I am sure it's up :argh: Hannah started school this week which sent me into stress mode last week and I ate badly several days in a row (Rhys had a bad/grumpy week to which didn't help at all!) Trying to get back on track now though! :)

I started doing Lindsey Brin's 60 day slim down. Hoping it will help with the mommy pouch I'm sporting :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im reallly reallly sorry to have to do this, but some recent medical diagnoses has changed our TTC dates. ...i found out yesterday that i have 3rd degree bladder prolapse, 2nd degree uterine prolapse, 2nd degree rectal prolapse, and endometriosis on my ligaments, cervix, and vagina (probably on other organs but just cant see or feel during an exam). I was advised to have our last sooner rather than later...so in light of recent events we are moving on to NTNP and if nothing by january, then TTC. 
I am going to still try and lose weight, until i get a :bfp: but i was just wondering if anyone else could take over? I feel really irresponsible for taking this thread on and then giving it up, but i think its in the best interest of the thread that someone who can be more devoted update it :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job on the loses ladies!

:hugs: Carly. It happens. I bet you'll be down by even more next week :D

AFM, i gained a pound last week. This week im staying the same, but i took a junk food week :blush: becuase it was a 3 day weekend here and DSs 2nd b-day, so i ruined it pretty quickly :lol: its okay, i'll start back up on Sunday :D


----------



## Vickie

I'll take the thread back over now that Hannah is in school I generally have a few free hours during Rhys's nap in the morning.

Is it up to date on the first page? :flower:

:hugs: wishing you good luck in getting a speedy bfp :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

thank ya hun :friends:


everything is up to date :flower:


----------



## Vickie

will change owner once i have 2 free hands


----------



## Guppy051708

:thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Wow Guppy that's a lot going on :( I hope it happens soon for you! :hugs: 
Don't feel bad, at least you recognize that you don't have the time to deal with it, better than to just let it go lol 

Great losses guys! 


I am finally out of the same 5 lbs I've been battling with for a month and a half! 
Yesterday I hopped on the scale (because I check everyday lol) and I was 3 lbs down from the day before. I'm not going to argue! Today I'm down another .6 from that! :D


----------



## Vickie

that's awesome Rach!! :) such an inspiration <3


----------



## Guppy051708

awesome!! :dance:


----------



## Try Rocking

<3


----------



## maryp0ppins

I lost 3 lbs this week!


----------



## Vickie

maryp0ppins said:


> I lost 3 lbs this week!

well done on your loss :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome, great job!!!


----------



## Charlee

I used to follow Weight Watchers a while back, before ProPoints and was doing really well. Will be going back once baby is here and my body is healed and ready. I've put on around 2 stone 5 so far so not too horrendous. Could anybody work out my ProPoint allowance out of curiosity? 5'7, 21 years old and maybe around 12 stone?


----------



## Try Rocking

Sorry Charlee, the only way I know how to do that is to google it and I have no idea how accurate that is. 

3.8 loss this week which brings my total to 76.6 now :D


----------



## Vickie

well done Rach :yipee:

I don't know how to work the new points either I'm afraid, I looked it up once online but couldn't figure it out


----------



## Charlee

Never mind, I will wait until I get back to it, Can't wait, I love how convenient the meals are. How much have you ladies lost so far and how long has it taken if you don't mind.


----------



## Try Rocking

In 10 months (well, it'll be 10 on the 20th) I've lost 77.4 lbs (as of this morning). 

Maybe that's something we should put on the front page? Or is that too much work? To have when we started on there. Just a thought, would be neat to see!


----------



## Vickie

uhh I don't think I have time to update that, unless someone can put together a list first, shouldn't be hard to update it after it's done but finding the time to make the list is pretty impossible right now :(

I lost 105 pounds pre-pregnancy in 19 months I believe? Been losing and gaining the same 5 pounds back post pregnancy I'm afraid :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

lol no worries, it was just a thought! :D


----------



## Squidge

Charlee said:


> I used to follow Weight Watchers a while back, before ProPoints and was doing really well. Will be going back once baby is here and my body is healed and ready. I've put on around 2 stone 5 so far so not too horrendous. Could anybody work out my ProPoint allowance out of curiosity? 5'7, 21 years old and maybe around 12 stone?

29pp's a day. But that's based on you being 12st, you'd have to double check you are that weight otherwise your PP allowance could be even higher which means you'd miss out.


----------



## CarlyP

Well I wi last night and half a pound on :( takes me to a total loss of 12.5. We did go away to butlins this weekend though all inclusive, so will start fresh this week, just hope I don't keep putting on. 

Well done on the losses!! I like coming on here it gives me motivation. 

Guppy that is a lot to take, don't feel bad thank you for looking after the page. Good luck with ntnp xx


----------



## maryp0ppins

Weigh in on sat morning for me, i am nervous, went out for drinks this week!


----------



## Vickie

maryp0ppins said:


> Weigh in on sat morning for me, i am nervous, went out for drinks this week!

good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Heather M

Another weigh in on my rickety scale! 
3lbs down...I'm shocked as it's been a steady 1lb a week for a while.
Can't believe I'm 1lb off 20lbs!!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Try Rocking

Carly you're doing a great job! You'll lose that 1 lb in no time! :hugs: 

Good luck Mary!

Great job Heather, that's a wonderful loss! I hope it stays up!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im down 2lb...which im surprised about bc i havent been logging into WWO for 2 weeks :blush: ...makes me happy though! I met my mini goal #4 weight :dance: I am now 174


----------



## Try Rocking

Woohooo!! Go Guppy!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Heather M said:


> Another weigh in on my rickety scale!
> 3lbs down...I'm shocked as it's been a steady 1lb a week for a while.
> Can't believe I'm 1lb off 20lbs!!
> How is everyone else doing?

Awesome job! so close to 20 :yipee:



Guppy051708 said:


> Im down 2lb...which im surprised about bc i havent been logging into WWO for 2 weeks :blush: ...makes me happy though! I met my mini goal #4 weight :dance: I am now 174

Congrats on your loss :D


----------



## maryp0ppins

everyone has been losing!! well done!
I lost 1 lb this week, the leader wrote down 2 but I think she made a mistake reading previous week's weight. 4 lbs total now and back down into the 10 st range :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

has anyone made the steak and Guinness pie from "your week" last year? it is 12 pp a serving, I am going to attempt it tonight.


----------



## Vickie

maryp0ppins said:


> everyone has been losing!! well done!
> I lost 1 lb this week, the leader wrote down 2 but I think she made a mistake reading previous week's weight. 4 lbs total now and back down into the 10 st range :)

:yipee: Well done on your loss!

I haven't made that dish :)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hi ladies.

I just started WW again and just want to ask a question. I have 36pp per day plus n extra 14 per day for BF. I am struggling to eat 50 PP per day as it is and not sure I'll be able to do the extra 49 per week. Will it affect my weghtloss? should I make sure I eat the 50 by adding say extra butter or cheese on stiff etc? xxx


----------



## Squidge

Nic you won't always be on that many PP's as when you lose, your points will drop. If your struggling to use them all (and honestly I'd try my hardest to use the weeklies too) then instead of using low fat stuff, try full fat for a while until the points drop. Or you could have a chocolate bar or takeaway obviously :)


----------



## Vickie

You need to use all of your daily points but don't necessarily have to use your weekly points. If you are struggling using your daily points you could always have cheese like you suggested or milk/juice etc.


----------



## JessPape

Just started weight watchers a week in half ago, Hoping too lose 64lbs, no hurry it'll come off when it does! But I'm excited to find this board :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm back! I was here last novemeber and then I got my bfp. Have had my little boy and am now back at it! He was 6 weeks on friday and I signed back up this past wednesday. 
I'm definitely struggling to eat all my points some days too. Yesterday I had what I like to refer to as my hungry days and I even dug into my weekly points a bit. Whereas today, it's midnight and I've still got 8 points left. That's after 3 nice meals, 2 nutrigrain bars, some fruit and even a glass of chocolate milk. Will just have to figure it out as the days go on. Might get easier to even it out through out the day.

Also, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I'm breastfeeding, so I'm awake throughout the night, and I'm finding the toughest thing for me is that sometimes when I wake up at night I'm absolutely starving, but I've always been told it's best to not eat at night. But that seems to be when I'm the hungriest. What the heck do I do?!


----------



## MoonLove

I am thinking of joining WW online. I'm in the 'normal weight' BMI range, but i want to lose 30lbs (back to pre preg weight). I'm a little unsure whether to join up, just wondering how you ladies who are already members (especially if you do it online) would rate it? Thank you :)


----------



## Vickie

JessPape said:


> Just started weight watchers a week in half ago, Hoping too lose 64lbs, no hurry it'll come off when it does! But I'm excited to find this board :)

:hi: Welcome to the group!



TTCinBC said:


> I'm back! I was here last novemeber and then I got my bfp. Have had my little boy and am now back at it! He was 6 weeks on friday and I signed back up this past wednesday.
> I'm definitely struggling to eat all my points some days too. Yesterday I had what I like to refer to as my hungry days and I even dug into my weekly points a bit. Whereas today, it's midnight and I've still got 8 points left. That's after 3 nice meals, 2 nutrigrain bars, some fruit and even a glass of chocolate milk. Will just have to figure it out as the days go on. Might get easier to even it out through out the day.
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I'm breastfeeding, so I'm awake throughout the night, and I'm finding the toughest thing for me is that sometimes when I wake up at night I'm absolutely starving, but I've always been told it's best to not eat at night. But that seems to be when I'm the hungriest. What the heck do I do?!

Welcome back! :) 

I have read that the eating doesn't really matter. If you are hungry and are within your points I would eat and see how it goes. If you find that it is affecting your loss you could always try something different??

and congrats :)



gem_x said:


> I am thinking of joining WW online. I'm in the 'normal weight' BMI range, but i want to lose 30lbs (back to pre preg weight). I'm a little unsure whether to join up, just wondering how you ladies who are already members (especially if you do it online) would rate it? Thank you :)


hi: I do WW online. I have done WW before online so had a pretty good idea of how it works going into signing back up for it this time. I would like to go to meetings but it's just not a feasible option for me right now so online is the best choice. :) The application is simple to use and follow--especially after you get the hang of it.

Busy weekend here and food was bad for most of it. Back on track today though :) Hoping to workout in a bit after baby wakes up from nap but he and I have a cold (courtesy of his big sister) so we'll see if he lets me!


----------



## JessPape

I'm also doing it online, I did my 2nd weight in today (okay first full week weight in) and i'm down 6.2lbs since starting! :) YAY! I feel like I acomplished something. 

I'm also breastfeeding, not stuggling with points but I eat a big meal at breakfast with fruit, grains, nuts, orange juice and milk, water thoughtout the day light lunch with lots of veggies, than a regular dinner with my husband, normally with a coke till I can cut it out completetly. 

At night I was finding myself hungry, so what I did was I tried to drink a liter of water 3 hours before bed, seems like a lot I know its not, and it does help the hunger pains. But if ur hungry don't starve urself.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jess! :D


----------



## Vickie

trying to clean up the front page a bit (removing members who don't seem active any longer etc.) If I remove anyone by mistake or someone needs to be added please update me with your total loss so I can put it there :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

JessPape great job on the loss and welcome! I have to lose 63 lbs still. We're pretty close! 

Welcome back Chelci! :) 


I was down more earlier this week but on WI I'm only down .4 so that brings my total to 77 lbs now. 
My DH keeps reminding me that it's slow right now due to jogging and putting on muscle. My legs are starting to look rather fantastic for a heavier chick lol 
At least below the knee lol


----------



## JessPape

Try Rocking said:


> JessPape great job on the loss and welcome! I have to lose 63 lbs still. We're pretty close!
> 
> Welcome back Chelci! :)
> 
> 
> I was down more earlier this week but on WI I'm only down .4 so that brings my total to 77 lbs now.
> My DH keeps reminding me that it's slow right now due to jogging and putting on muscle. My legs are starting to look rather fantastic for a heavier chick lol
> At least below the knee lol

Thanks! I hae to loose 58lbs to be at my weight goal :) 77 lbs, wow! Keep up the work!!! :) lol, yea muscle does weight more than fat, so if you are using a tape measure u may see more results there over the scale :)


----------



## TTCinBC

My mom has been dping weight watchers and does the gym and so many other activities i cant count, but everything she does builds muscle and she's been so focused on the scale numbers that she isnt seding the results in the mirrow. She'll be 50 this year and looks fantastic. I will gladly weigh a bit more ro have healthy muscle mass. 

Thanks Rach! I can't wait to be able to start running again. I have my post partum/c-section appointment next monday, so realllly hoping she gives me the go ahead to start doing some exercising(slowly). I really miss running.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rach! :D

Once I had worked out enough to really build up my lean muscle mass my weight loss picked right back up! Hopefully the same will happen this time and for you :)


----------



## mbrew180

Well, I'm still at a plateau. I realized today after talking to someone, that I didn't hit it until I was on Birth Control. And now that I'm off (I was only on it a month) I haven't lost a pound since. I blame the BC :(

But, I'm so happy for all of you that have lost!!! WTG girls!


----------



## JessPape

mbrew180 said:


> Well, I'm still at a plateau. I realized today after talking to someone, that I didn't hit it until I was on Birth Control. And now that I'm off (I was only on it a month) I haven't lost a pound since. I blame the BC :(
> 
> But, I'm so happy for all of you that have lost!!! WTG girls!


do u work out? if so find a new way to work out different routines, it may help breaking the plateau. its just a matter of changing it up to shock ur system in a sense again lol.


----------



## Try Rocking

I am definitely going down so even if I haven't measured myself in a while I know I am! 
I tried on clothes the other day and just to see if I could I tried on a pair of size 14 pants and I fit them! I can't remember the last time I could fit into a size 14. They were a bit snug but still comfortable! Crazy to think I was a 26 when I started! 

I'm hoping I'm the same way Vickie, I'd love to see the bigger numbers (as in anything over a pound lol) each week again! 

Mbrew I hope it starts moving again :hugs: 

Chelci I definitely want to be fit rather than skinny, I want muscle and definition (not in a gross way though). I'm excited!


----------



## Vickie

I think fit rather than skinny is the way to go as well :D I was so fit pre-Rhys, it's depressing starting over :rofl:

Way to go Rach!! You should get a pair of your old pants (or go into a store and take a pair of your old size in the change room) and try them on and take pics!! it's an awesome feeling :lol:


----------



## Try Rocking

Well it's the last time right? No more kiddies for you guys? Not that I would object to you popping out another cute kid or two lol 

I saved my biggest pair of jeans! Actually I still have my biggest pair of pants too which I think is the size 26. I will have to take pictures, I'm sure it'll be amazing!


----------



## Vickie

yes pretty sure we're done now :lol:


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh thats so awesome Rach! I would love to fit a size 14 again. Its definitely been a few years! 

Not sure how my weigh in will go tomorrow night. Ive had a rough week but im not being hard on myself for it. Ive just gone from 10 months of eating whatever i wanted, whenever i wanted. So its been a bit of an adjustment but I am slowly getting there. I think about what ive eaten or will eat more often. 
I wasnt expecting miracles over night. But gotta start somewhere!


----------



## TTCinBC

First weigh in went really well. Down 5lbs despite not the greastest week. But i still had weekly points left, so i guess it wasnt the worst week possible. Its a good start!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job! That's awesome!


----------



## Vickie

TTCinBC said:


> First weigh in went really well. Down 5lbs despite not the greastest week. But i still had weekly points left, so i guess it wasnt the worst week possible. Its a good start!

well done on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## maryp0ppins

5 lbs is a great loss!


----------



## Heather M

2lbs down! Making a grand total of 21lbs. That's crazy to me! 2 more lbs and I'll reach my 10% and 5 more and I'll actually be under 200!!!! This is so exciting to me it's not funny!
It's nice to have these little gains in the next couple of pounds it adds the extra motivation for sure!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Heather!!! That is huge! You can do it!


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss Heather! :D


----------



## JessPape

Great job! I dont know how this week is gonna go, i developed a bad cold, and with baby and feelin icky its hard to make sure im eating the best all the time blah... weight in on monday.


----------



## Try Rocking

It seems my weight is finally moving again! 

I am down 2 lbs this week bringing my total to 79 lbs lost now :D


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats awesome Rach! Not long til that 80lb mark! 

I had a bad bad day yesterday. I went out with a girlfriend shopping in another town and then we went out to dinner together with our DH's. It wasn't good, i didnt even keep track yesterday. I tried to make better choices at lunch, but dinner not so much. So back on it today! When i weighed myself yesterday morning(was at my moms, i dont own a scale! Lol) i was only down maybe 1/2 a pound. So gotta be good the rest of the week and hopefully i will have lost something on wednesday!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rach! :)

not great on food here but doing good on my workouts. People have commented that I'm looking slimmer though so the exercise must be helping some :lol: it would be nice if the scale would reflect some of that though


----------



## JessPape

Pretty sure im gonna have an up week boooo... Had a bit of birthday cake and take out this week as i was ill and not up to cookin (nor was husband). Work out was pretty much a zero... find out in 12'ish hours, maybe i can sleep it offf? LOL


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully you can lose some by Wednesday Chelci! I'm glad you had fun though, you need that once in a while!

Vickie, muscle! You're doing awesome! 

Jesspape, it happens sometimes! Hopefully you show a loss, if not, there's everyday after that! One thing I've done which comes in handy when I'm not feeling well is to make extra of something freezeable and then pull that out if I'm not feeling up to cooking. I already know the points and stuff so it just makes it easier. Just a thought! 
You're doing great though!


----------



## JessPape

down another pound yay!!!! i hoestly thought i would have gained so it makes me happy non the less.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job JessPape!


----------



## JessPape

Thanks! I've been meaning freezing food but havent got around to it yet!

On the plus side, I made a bet with my husband that if I lost 20lbs he would try it for 3 months, will i'm only 1/3rd of the way there. But he texted me this morning say he will give it a shot now! YAY :) (online of course)


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Well done on your loss! And that's great that your OH is onboard to now :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I csnt have my DH do it...he's 6'2 and weighs 145lb on a good day. Usually 135-140. So needless to say, we're always trying to put weight on him and now get weight off me. Lol it has its challenges for sure. 

I made a really great butternut squash soup and from what ive worked out, its fairly low in points, so im happy about that. Its got lots of veggies in it too!


----------



## Try Rocking

JessPape that's awesome! My hubby said he would once my weight was the same as his... that didn't work out so well lol He doesn't have much to lose, maybe about 20-30 lbs but he likes his candy too much to cut it out. Oh well. Great job on your hubby doing it though!

Great job Chelci!


----------



## maryp0ppins

Well i STS last sat,I am really hoping for a loss this sat,even if its .5


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I gained a pound, but I kinda expected it. I had a few bad days this last week. I'm starting back at the gym this week. I got the ok from my doctor so hopefully that will help for next week. And I'm going to be better this week and actually make sure I track every day.


----------



## Try Rocking

You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Heather M

Up a 1lbs! First gain since starting so it was bound to happen. I feel like I'm retaining water? Wasn't so great on drinking water this week so I'll try and be back on that and still need to eat a little bit healthier! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully it's just water weight! 


My weight budged a bit more! 80.4 lbs is my new number!


----------



## JessPape

Another weight in tomorrow - its been a good week I think. Since Hubby started (early), I had to make sure I was cooking for not just me but him. So it's been helpful, and the extra support is great. Hope you all are doing good! 

xx


----------



## JessPape

Down another 5 lbs, so in total i've lost 12.3 lbs YAY!!! :) Not sure if my scale is right though but i'm taking it LOL...


----------



## Try Rocking

lol I'd take it! Great job Jess!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Jess! :yipee:


----------



## CarlyP

Well I finally went back after 2 weeks and I lost 3 and a half pounds! Really pleased :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Weighed in last night and I've managed to get that pound I gained back off plus some. so I am now down 6.8lbs!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses Carly and TTC! :yipee:

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job you guys!!

I'm doing ok, I'm going to go join the gym today I think. So far I'm not having troubles with nausea but we'll see how I feel when I'm ready to go!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies! 

Gym sounds like a good idea! How come your nauseous? . I just need to convince myself to get there. Didn't give up my pass while I was pregnant so still have it going. Just too tired still lol


----------



## Try Rocking

I recently switched birth control and apparently it didn't agree with my body. I switched back to my old one last night and I'm already starting to feel a bit better today. I did get some nausea while I was out at Strong Start but it's not as bad as it was yesterday!


----------



## Vickie

glad you are feeling better Rach :)

Did you make it to the gym? :D I think it's fantastic that you are going!

Hoping for a loss this week, I've been really really good with my points and portions, exercised 3X so far (plan to again tomorrow) and been drinking 9+ glasses (2 cups of water per glass yes I've measured it :haha:) every day.


----------



## Try Rocking

No but I did call them to see if I needed to set up an appointment to check out the gym, turns out I need a pair of indoor shoes! So I'm off to buy another pair of shoes tomorrow that will be strictly for the gym. 

My nausea has gotten way better and we even made it out for a good walk tonight! 

By the way, if any of you have phones that can download apps and you walk/run/bike I highly suggest downloading Charity Miles. For every mile you do it will donate money to a charity of your choice (there's a list you can choose from). It uses GPS to figure out how far you've gone. It doesn't hurt to turn it on before you go!

Good luck Vickie!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies. sorry its been so long, had some stuff going on. 
I stopped tracking for 2 weeks. I was down to 174, but over the course of 2 weeks got back up to nearly 180lb :cry: I didn't even eat bad, just obviously wasn't within my points since i wasnt tracking, but still. Thats insane that i can gain 6lb over 2 weeks...DH eats more than me and doesn't gain an ounce...this is why i am TERRIFIED of getting to goal weight. I feel like im going to have to track for the rest of my life bc its just going to be gained back. Ugh. To gain 6lb in 2 weeks just doesn't seem normal, especially when my eating hasn't changed THAT much. arg.....anyways, im down to 177.9. now. No need to change the OP yet. I'll have you do that once i get back to 174lbs.:thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

I figure I'll probably have to track for a good while once I reach goal as well :(

Bad weeks happen, good for you to getting back to it and losing 2 lbs already! :hugs:


----------



## Heather M

Down another 3lbs this week. So in total that's 23 pounds and officially 10% of my weight! 3 more pounds and I break 200!!! Hope you're doing ok Guppy!


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Rach! WI is tomorrow! I'm feeling pretty positive but we'll see how it goes

:hugs: Guppy, I feel you. I'm pretty sure I'll have to track for a long time so I don't gain back. And my DH is the same way, he eats so much more than me and still loses when I'm on WW :growlmad:

Well done on your loss Heather! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Heather, you're losing at a good speed!

You're doing awesome Vickie :hugs:


----------



## Heather M

It's definitely coming off "quick" i think. Except for the 1lb gain last week i think my average is about 1.5lbs a week which i think is a nice healthy loss! So excited to be back under 200! I can't wait!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: How is everyone doing??

Thanksgiving weekend here and I wasn't as good as I should have been Saturday and Sunday but am fully back on track now. I feel committed to losing this weight :thumbup: We have a wedding this weekend and have to be at the rehearsal dinner on Friday. Hopefully there will be something there I can eat without going to over points!


----------



## Try Rocking

Ugh my thanksgiving dinner is not sitting well on me! I gained a few pounds so now I'll have to work those off (again). Oh well, back on track today!

Vickie I hope they have a lot of stuff that's easy to point! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

well the good news is it's Chinese food--which I am not fond of :haha: So hopefully they will have rice and some shrimp dish that I'll eat which should keep my points okay. The salt involved though will likely jack up my weight no matter what


----------



## Try Rocking

lol right now I know a lot about salt intake! Shrimp sounds delicious though! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Heather M

Shrimp does sound delicious! I'm trying to figure out how best to incorporate more fish/seafood into our diets in my house as my dh doesn't eat it! I love it and would eat it most of the time if i could. We had ham for thanksgiving. I used ALL my weeklies in the span of two days and felt so heavy/gross afterwards. I'm expecting a gain but I'll try to remember that feeling next time!


----------



## TTCinBC

I have a bag of frozen shrimp and three trout that DH caught on monday in my freezer. And he doesn't eat seafood! So it never gets cooked in this house. Unless he happens to not be here. There was a shrimp and chicken dish on the weight watchers site a few weeks ago I want to try. It looks so yummy!

Well, it's been a bad week for me too. Thanksgiving, my mom's 50th birthday yesterday and I was having some milk supply issues so needed to increase my calories for a bit to make sure that wasn't it(it wasn't). So I went up 1.2 pounds at weigh in today. Fully intend to get that back off for next week! 

I'm hosting my moms 50th birthday party here at my house this friday. So I've been searching the internet for healthier point friendly appies. I've come up with some good ones, and I doubt people will even know!! lol (its the cake that's gonna get me! lol) 

Glad everyone else seems to be doing so well!! I love reading about everyone else's journey. Makes it easier to enjoy mine!


----------



## Heather M

I'm shocked! I lost 2lbs which means 25lbs total!!!!!
Sitting at 201 and so close to breaking the 200's!


----------



## Try Rocking

So close Heather!!! Great job!


----------



## danniemum2be

havent been on this in ages. id reached 2 stone loss then stopped going for about 2 weeks, went back and but 1/2 a pound on, then for lots of reasons stopped for about 6 weeks. anyway i went back a fortnight ago and id gained 3.5 pounds which i was ok with as id eaten so much rubbish in that time. wednesday was my first proper weigh in since being back, and id lost 3.5 pounds :happydance: so im now at 27.5 pounds lost and only 1/2 a pound off my 2 stone. really stuck to it this week so hoping for another good loss and can beat that 2 stone :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Awesome Dannie! You can do it! 


I'm the same as I was last week. I gained 4 lbs and lost 4 lbs this week. I'm pretty sure quite a bit of it was salt intake (turkey dinner x2) but either way my weight is the same :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I had my weigh in on Wednesday...I gained 1.2lbs. It's been a busy week and with thanksgiving, my mom's 50th birthday Tuesday and then I hosted her party on Friday, it was tough. But hoping to get it back off and plus some for next week! Going to start on my treadmill tonight. Been a bit nervous about exercise and my incision. 

So happy for everyone els! Your doing awesome Denni!


----------



## Guppy051708

gained weight this week :grr:
on to another week.


----------



## danniemum2be

remember this weeks a new one!!

weigh in for me in the morning, really hoping for a nice loss and i can get past the original 2 stone loss and go even further :) xxx


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Heather! :yipee:

How did WI go yesterday Dannie? :flower:

Long weekend here with a wedding and not eating very well. Back on track now though! Doubt I'll lose this week but am hoping to STS


----------



## danniemum2be

was starting to panic as i came on yesterday and my belly ballooned but still managed to lose 2 pound so im happy with that, makes 29.5 pounds in total :D xxx


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss dannie! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!


----------



## TTCinBC

That's awesome Dannie! 

I'm rellt struggling. I gained 1.2 lbs at last weigh in and had my moms party this past Friday and I've been struggling with eating like crap. Did great yesterday and even went for a jog on the treadmill at home. Today has been bad. I'm trying really hard to find my motivation again. Totally dreading my weigh in on Wednesday :( I was almost 7lbs down and now I'm probaby less then 5lbs down. Bah...gotta get myself back on it!


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Chelci :hugs: Just move on! We all have bad days/weeks/months but what counts is continuing on. You can do it!


----------



## beth_terri

Someone tell me it will come off...

I started weight watchers PROPERLY officially on monday (well I had my weigh in monday night so the diet started tuesday morning). Anyway, my weigh in was 13 stone 12.5. That was after eating things like stew and dumplings, fish and chips, chocolate etc all that week! So ive been really good, completely stuck to my points, measured everything yet today I weigh 14 stone????? I know im not going to see drop every day but after 3 day I didnt expect to have a gain???

Im really disappointed! When I first ever did ww my first week I lost 5lb and I was 2 stone lighter that I am now to start with!! Isnt gona happen this time isit :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Are you using a scale at home Beth?


Well had weight in last night. As I figured I'm up again. 1.2lbs, but I was good yesterday and stuck to my points and I've been good again today. 

I'm already planning out my weekend because I won't be home. I'm going to visit my brother and SIL for 4 days and want to make sure I stay on track. So I'm going to do the cooking and I've got a little menu planned out in my head and will stop before I even get to their house to get all the ingredients. So there won't be any excuses! I'm determined to see a drop next week!


----------



## beth_terri

Yes I am :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Try keeping it in one spot all the time where it's level. I know moving them can sometimes through them off a bit.


----------



## Heather M

Weigh in on my little scale this morning says another 1lbs down! That makes 200 even and 26lbs lost!!!
I feel like this last 5 pounds has taken forever but can't wait to see something under 200 next week hopefully!
Just wanted to say it's so nice to be able to check-in here every week even if I'm not really that involved as it definitely does make me accountable (has helped for sure as I'm just doing WW online) Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Try Rocking

It'll come on Beth :hugs: Sometimes our bodies have to adjust a bit. Keep going, you can do it! :hugs: 

Great job Heather!!! That will be super exciting! :hugs: 


I am down 2 lbs according to WW but it doesn't feel like it lol I am now down 82.8 lbs :) 
Hopefully I can keep up with the 2 lb losses every week and start to shed at a nice pace again! I can't wait until I'm in a healthier category! 11.8 lbs to go! :D


----------



## danniemum2be

itll come off Beth. well done girls.

im down 2.5 pounds this week :happydance: 32 pounds gone forever :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## beth_terri

Well I sts :( hopefully this week ill see some results!! X


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone. Sorry that I haven't been around! Well done on the losses :happydance:

Been an emotional week here with my dad falling and going into ICU and undergoing a major surgery last night and my eating has definitely reflected that. Going to try and get fully back on track now :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

:hugs: Vickie sorry to hear about your dad, hope he gets better soon xxx


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm sorry about your dad Vicki. I hope he makes a speedy recovery! 

Well done on all the losses!! I did pretty well on my weekend away so I'm proud of my self. Dh and I had some wine and dessert last night but I guess tests what weekly points are for! Lol hoping to see a loss tomorrow evening!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I need some words of encouragment!! I did ww from june-sept 2011 and i lost 18 lbs and felt great. I managed to gain it all back plus another 14. I am just struggling so hard to lose this time!! Im not eating anything diff than i was last time. I really think its my bc. I was on a mini pill last time and i had an implant put in in april 2012. Last time this year i was 9 stone,right now im 10st12 and dont even have a healthy bmi :(


----------



## beth_terri

maryp0ppins said:


> I need some words of encouragment!! I did ww from june-sept 2011 and i lost 18 lbs and felt great. I managed to gain it all back plus another 14. I am just struggling so hard to lose this time!! Im not eating anything diff than i was last time. I really think its my bc. I was on a mini pill last time and i had an implant put in in april 2012. Last time this year i was 9 stone,right now im 10st12 and dont even have a healthy bmi :(

I'm the same I cannot loose it :( I stuck to it perfectly last week and didn't lose a pound. X


----------



## Heather M

Sending positive vibes your way Vickie...


----------



## TTCinBC

Weigh in tonight. I am officially back to my pre pregnancy weight! I lost 6.2 lbs this past week and a totally of 10.4 lbs. So happy!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss TTC! :yipee:

For those having trouble losing did you use any of your weeklies? Sometimes playing with those (using less/more) will help to jumpstart your weight loss. I find that if I use to many I don't lose as well.

And thanks everyone! My dad is doing better than expected but still has a very long road to recovery ahead


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi! Can i please join you and be added to the first page? 

Can i ask if anyone else is breast feeding? And also has anything changed since last year? I lost all my baby weight after jackson doing ww then got pregnant when he was 6 months lol! So now baby Reid is 6 weeks old and im starting again, though i didnt gain as much this time. I have 1 stone to loose. I have been putting it off a bit though because i didnt do it very sensibly last time, i wouldnt use all my breastfeeding points and if i did i would use them on wine (after expressing feeds!) and i feel it might have something to do with Jacksons poor weight gain at 4 months when i had to stop. So this time im going to be more relaxed about it and use my points for food for a start!

So can i take off where i left off and get away with not joining or have things altered like they seem to with all diets!?

Oh and one more question :) we have a farm shop steak pie for dinner (i know its not ideal lol but it needs eating before i start properly tomorrow) does anyone know how i can work out the points roughly because it doesnt have any nutritional info on it? x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back and congrats on your second little one :)

I have found that not much has changed except for a few points values (the biggest one for me being chicken) and the daily minimum has shifted from 29 to 26 which has been a pretty big change for me. You'll get more though because of BF of course :)

I'm not sure how to work out the points other than to break down everything that's in it and try to enter it separately. can you find the nutritional info online maybe?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks :) 

So where my calculator tells me how many points i should have do i take 3 off? because i think i get the minimum plus my extra 14 breastfeeding points.

unfortunatly not, it doesnt even have ingridients on. Its shortcrust pastry with very lean steak and onions in.......hmm oh well ill just enjoy it. Iv got 28 points for tea after healthy lunch x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh and he is my 3rd baby boy :) x


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Yeah I realized that after I saw your siggy but it didn't clue in to me to change what I said :blush:


----------



## Vickie

and yes I believe it is an extra 14 a day but hopefully someone else can confirm that for you


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm breastfeeding and yep an extra 14 points for nursing. I end up doing what try rocking suggested to me, I end up drinking my points if I have left over. Like a glass of chocolate milk or juice. It really does work. .


----------



## beth_terri

Ladies, this sounds silly but im only eating like 18-22 out of my 34 daily points!! Purely because I don't have the time to snack. I'm wondering if that's why im not losing weight? Because I'm not eating enough? I have oat so simple and banana for breakfast, then a sandwich for lunch with maybe a yogurt, and stir fry/curry/square pizza for tea (for example). I'm so busy all the time I don't tend to think about eating in between. Is anyone else the same? Xx


----------



## Vickie

yes it can affect your loss, sorry typing w/1 hand


----------



## TTCinBC

You could always try what I just wrote. Drinking your left over points(chocolate milk/milk/juice) always an easier option then finding something to eat. 

My understanding is...if your not taking in the right amount of calories a day your body will think it is starving and go into "save mode". It then preserves all the fat in your body thinking it will need it. It's basically trying to protect itself from starving. The points weight watchers gives you is designed to be a fine balance where it's just enough that your body can loose weight but not think it's starving. 
That's why it's so important to have your points every day. You don't need to have the weekly's, but definitely try getting all your daily.


----------



## Vickie

^as above :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - can I join you all again! I was on this thread about a year ago and I lost around 70lbs - I have just had another baby and have about 2.5 stone to lose and starting on Monday!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies - can I join you all again! I was on this thread about a year ago and I lost around 70lbs - I have just had another baby and have about 2.5 stone to lose and starting on Monday!

I seem to think you might have been on the thread when i was! :)

I had forgotton about the weekly points how many is that again? Are they like extra points you can use if you are going somewhere unexpected etc but dont have to use them?

I have my calculator stil and a book of some branded foods from last year, but i have lost my booklet with basic foods etc in. Does anyone have an online copy like a pdf or something or know somewhere online that i could access it all? Its just a pain googling things like points for rice, bread, meat, etc.

Does anyone know if stock cubes are free? Its noor lamb stock cubes and oxo cubes, i use them to make shepherds pie x


----------



## beth_terri

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - can I join you all again! I was on this thread about a year ago and I lost around 70lbs - I have just had another baby and have about 2.5 stone to lose and starting on Monday!
> 
> I seem to think you might have been on the thread when i was! :)
> 
> I had forgotton about the weekly points how many is that again? Are they like extra points you can use if you are going somewhere unexpected etc but dont have to use them?
> 
> I have my calculator stil and a book of some branded foods from last year, but i have lost my booklet with basic foods etc in. Does anyone have an online copy like a pdf or something or know somewhere online that i could access it all? Its just a pain googling things like points for rice, bread, meat, etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if stock cubes are free? Its noor lamb stock cubes and oxo cubes, i use them to make shepherds pie xClick to expand...

You have so many daily points (I get 34 but I'm heavy), you have to use them all, then you get 49 weeklies. Some people add them to their dailies, some people save them for a takeaway at the weekend, some people don't use them. 

I don't know about the other thing sorry xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back hope! I remember you :) Congrats on the birth of your LO :flower:

I haven't seen an online copy of the points stuff :( sorry not much help here


----------



## Heather M

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - can I join you all again! I was on this thread about a year ago and I lost around 70lbs - I have just had another baby and have about 2.5 stone to lose and starting on Monday!
> 
> I seem to think you might have been on the thread when i was! :)
> 
> I had forgotton about the weekly points how many is that again? Are they like extra points you can use if you are going somewhere unexpected etc but dont have to use them?
> 
> I have my calculator stil and a book of some branded foods from last year, but i have lost my booklet with basic foods etc in. Does anyone have an online copy like a pdf or something or know somewhere online that i could access it all? Its just a pain googling things like points for rice, bread, meat, etc.
> 
> Does anyone know if stock cubes are free? Its noor lamb stock cubes and oxo cubes, i use them to make shepherds pie xClick to expand...


Just did some searching around for you. One cube would equal 1 point :) (of either)


----------



## Heather M

WI today- Down another lbs! 27lbs total and sitting just under 200 :) BIG milestone!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great losses!

Heather that is wonderful!!!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I lost 1.5 this week. 4 total


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi guys - hope I'm not shoving in here, my first baby is due next week and I'm looking for some advice.

I'm hoping to start weightwatchers shortly after the birth by doing the online plan, I'm hoping to breastfeed and I was just wondering how easy it will be to follow the plan online whilst nursing. My worry is that obviously if you are going to weekly meetings you can have a chat with the leader and she can provide you with the support and extra info that you need because you are nursing.

Basically, what I wanted to know is if there is an option when you sign up online to tell the system that you are nursing so that they can allocate you extra points etc.

Hope this isn't too confusing. Looking forward to joining this thread in a few weeks time!! X


----------



## Heather M

I'm online with WW and yes you just check a box to say you're nursing and they will add your extra points. Just as a bit of advice, I would make sure your milk is established before you start as there could be the possibility of it affecting your milk supply. I waited 3 months or so as it allowed for hormones to settle as well. Just something to consider as it is your first!!!! Congrats and GL with the birth of your wee one :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I waited til 6 weeks pp as its what I was recommended. But this is my second and bfing had/is going very well. Definitely wait until your supply has naturally leveled out before starting as you don't want to affect your supply and have it drop. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Down 2.6 this week which brings my total to 85.4 lbs lost :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats so awesome Rach!!! You should be super proud of yourself! I can't believe in one year you got all that off. Seriously how did you do it? I've got 80lbs more to get off


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon! :hugs: 

It won't be a year until November 20th! I'm hoping I can get close to the 100 lb mark but we'll see how it goes! And it's just been with WW, walking and jogging! And it's not to say I haven't had bad days or anything because I definitely have! I just had a lot to lose from the start! I still have 55.2 lbs to go to hit goal!


----------



## beth_terri

Weigh in tonight!! Really hope I've lost :/ xx


----------



## beth_terri

3.5 off :)


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses Rach and beth! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon!

Way to go Beth!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well done on all the losses :) 

I lost 1lb so im back in the nines! Iv been reeeaaally bad though since saturday :-/ so im not expecting a loss but lo is only 6 weeks old so not taking it too seriously yet.

About the nursing. I agree with others hun try make sure bf is established first which is what i have done this time. Last time lo was only 2 weeks old and it ruined my milk supply. Its sole destroying to try and diet on the days you have been up all night nursing. On those days i have what i like and am good on the days i feel more rested x


----------



## CarlyP

Hi all, haven't been on here in a few weeks as I haven't been to a meeting, not avoiding it just been busy, and it showed as I went last night and I've put 4lb on!

:(


----------



## Vickie

Elmo just double checking 1 pound lost is the correct total for the front page? :flower:

Well done on your loss!

:hugs: Carly we all have bad times. I'm still trying to pull back from the last week when my dad went into the hospital :blush: My eating was horrid!

Was kinda on track yesterday except for the rib I ate and a handful of candy corns :roll: I am doing well today though!

Haven't been able to work out in 5 days because of a stupid cold/infection. Hoping to work out tomorrow but we'll see


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: somehow managed to lose this week! Only around .5 pounds but yay! Maybe I can stay on track this week and lose more :dohh:


----------



## Try Rocking

0.5 lbs is awesome Vickie! It all adds up, you're doing great! :hugs: 

Carly you'll lose it in no time, you're still doing wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## beth_terri

I definitely haven't lost this week :( not been feeling well and when im ill I eat for some reason! Xx


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Hopefully you feel better soon Beth!


I am down .2 from last week. I wish it were more but I'm happy it's still a loss. Technically I gained and lost 1.6 this week (halloween) so I did lose more lol 

My loss is now 85.6 lbs :)


----------



## beth_terri

85.6lb!!!!!WOW!! 

You must have incredible motivation!! 

Xx


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rach! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks guys! And my motivation is getting healthy! I'm tired of being unhealthy and miserable! I had a wake up call last year when I had some test results come back that I was on the verge of a heart attack, stroke and diabetes. I'm only 31 and I want to be healthy (and here!) for my daughter and any other children I may have. :)
 



Attached Files:







one year.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## beth_terri

Well you look incredible so well done :)


----------



## Guppy051708

That is amazing!!! you dont even look like the same person!


----------



## TTCinBC

You look awesome Rach!! So happy for you! 
Good job to everyone else! 

I missed weigh in last week because it was smack dab at the same time as trick or treating and couldn't disappoint my Dd. I also haven't Been tracking very well lately. At least not on paper/online but i have been keeping a mental none of what I'm eating. Anyways I managed to loose 1lb this week. So I'm thrilled!! So down 11.6 lbs now. Only 0.4 to go until I reach my 5%.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon! And great job!! :hugs:


----------



## xxchloexx

I lost 4 and half pound this week delighted I'm now down to 10 stone 10 :) only a stone left for my goal weight!


----------



## Vickie

xxchloexx said:


> I lost 4 and half pound this week delighted I'm now down to 10 stone 10 :) only a stone left for my goal weight!

well done on your loss! :yipee:

WI for me on Saturday and I don't expect to lose :roll: Don't think I'll have gained though which is good (had a lunch out with MIL Sunday and pizza Saturday night)


----------



## Try Rocking

Wow great job Chloe! That's an awesome loss!

Vickie good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

I keep meaning to share this for some ladies who maybe have hit a plateau or are having troubles with eating more in the evenings. It's just a different way of doing your points. We talked about it at a few of the weekly meetings and it seems to have worked well for anyone who has tried it. I'm going to try it myself as I find I want to eat more in the evening and I don't eat much in the morning/lunch.

Instead of starting your "day" at breakfast, start at dinner time. So then that way, if you find you have a larger points in dinner and/or a snack after, then you can readjust for breakfast and lunch. Lunch would be the end of your "day".

So for example:

Dinner 10pp
Snack 4pp
Breakfast 4pp
Lunch 8pp

I'm basing this on 26 points. You can do it how ever you want based on your points. But say your having a hungry night and you eat a bit more at dinner and then end up having a bit more for a snack, then you can have a healthier breakfast and/or lunch. The ladies who have tried it have lost anywhere from 2-5lbs in the first week. 

Anyways, I just wanted to share!


----------



## Lydiarose

hi girls cant remember if ive posted here or not!

I went from 10stone - 16 stone in my last pregnancy :(


This was me about 6 weeks after having louie at 15stone :cry:

This picture is my motivation to loose weight!

This is me at the weekend.


Oops im drunk in both :dohh:


Im currently weighing 13.4 stone and want to be 10stone.

Ive lost 2.5 stone in 3ish months but alot of that was excess pregnancy fluid/water i think.

I cant tell much difference at all though . :nope:


Im doing weight watchers and 20mins cardio mon - fri and zumba for an hour on a tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







430338_4312480408265_170700562_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7









533979_4718386395661_1130812356_n (1).jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Lydia and good luck!

No loss for me this week but wasn't surprised. Good news is I weighed this morning after my cheat day on Saturday and I'm only .5 pounds from where I was on Saturday :thumbup: I have high hopes for this week!

We've been pretty sick here but I think I can manage my workouts (as long as I don't catch anything else :dohh:)


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Lydia :) 

You're doing great Vickie! :hugs: 

I'm down .8 from last week so my total is now 86.4 lbs lost :)


----------



## mbrew180

So, life has been hectic so I haven't been on in a while! First things first, I'm so happy with all the losses I see and welcome to the newbies on the thread!

Well, afm, I've now lost a total of 105.1 pounds! OMG! :D 

Also, I'm working 2 part time jobs and was accepted to nursing school. Phew. But, things are starting to become more of a rhythm now, so I will hopefully be on more often!


----------



## Lydiarose

wtf ive been doing so much excersize this week and ive put on 2iibs :cry:


----------



## beth_terri

Where do all you ladies get your motivation from? I just can't say no to chocolate regardless of how miserable it makes me!!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ahh I'm not a huge chocolate eater to start with, so that's never been my problem. It's always been the yummy savory things that get me! 

For example, right now I've just eaten breakfast and despite not being hungry, I really want this cream of broccoli soup I made the other night! lol It's low in points, but that's hardly the point. I just ate breakfast!! lol


----------



## DrGomps

can I join you ladies??? I am not currently on weight watchers as I have reached my goal...but lost 90 lbs with weight watchers help!! ANd am now trying to tone up and get stronger before we start TTC for number 2!!


----------



## DrGomps

Lydiarose said:


> wtf ive been doing so much excersize this week and ive put on 2iibs :cry:


Lydia...did you recently start a new fitness program???


Read this article by one of my favorite trainers Chalene Johnson.

https://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=why_the_scale_goes_up_when_you_start_a_new_workout_plan


----------



## Vickie

welcome & well done on your loss so far :)


----------



## DrGomps

Vickie said:


> welcome & well done on your loss so far :)

thank you!!!

I am super into this insanity program by beachbody...have anyone of you done this???

what does everyone do as far as exercise??


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job mbrew, that's amazing!!! I'm glad your weight started moving again! :hugs: 

Welcome Gomps :) Great job on the loss! 

Beth.. I love chocolate.. and ice cream but I just keep thinking how hard it's going to be to work that off lol 
I enjoy a little bit here or there if I have a lot of points leftover but it's not very often. Think about where you want to be and how much you've lost! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

For me I know where I want to be, I was there before I got pregnant and that is driving me right now. Not that I don't fail when things get tough because I do at times but the image of how I want to be keeps me going and getting back on track. 

Right now I am doing the Sixty Day Slim Down with Lindsey Brin. I have maybe 10 more workout days of that left? Possibly 12 not sure :lol: I haven't quite completed it in the 60 days though as I've been battling various colds so it's more like 90 days :lol:

Once I've finished this I think I will go back to doing the EA Active 2 for the Wii and My Fitness Coach. I alternate between the two programs and concentrate on Core, Cardio, Arms & lower body respectively


----------



## DrGomps

Vickie said:


> For me I know where I want to be, I was there before I got pregnant and that is driving me right now. Not that I don't fail when things get tough because I do at times but the image of how I want to be keeps me going and getting back on track.
> 
> Right now I am doing the Sixty Day Slim Down with Lindsey Brin. I have maybe 10 more workout days of that left? Possibly 12 not sure :lol: I haven't quite completed it in the 60 days though as I've been battling various colds so it's more like 90 days :lol:
> 
> Once I've finished this I think I will go back to doing the EA Active 2 for the Wii and My Fitness Coach. I alternate between the two programs and concentrate on Core, Cardio, Arms & lower body respectively

I have never tried Lindsey Brin or the EA active...is that something with the wii fit??? 

I am doing something called Asylum Vol II...its good stuff...I am SO addicted. LOL.


----------



## Vickie

https://www.momsintofitness.com/dvds/dvds-lindsay-brin-60-day-slimdown

These are what I'm doing right now. You can d/l the info packet and DVDs for $10

The EA Active and My Fitness Coach are Wii games (though I think you can get them on other systems to?) but nothing like the Wii fit :rofl: Wii fit I found ridiculously easy and not a great workout for me. But these two are both great workout programs

ETA: I'm also using the Biggest Loser game for the Wii right now in addition to the Brin dvd. It has cardio (running) days and I'm not a runner :lol: so I use this game for the cardio instead :) It's a good workout to


----------



## DrGomps

I have a wii but its backed up...

how have your rests been??

how old are our LO's???


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I wanted to share this website...it has tons of delicious recipes with weight watchers points...its SUPER useful!

https://www.skinnytaste.com


----------



## Vickie

my rests?? Sorry confused :blush: but it doesn't take much these days with a lack of sleep :haha:

Hannah is 4 and Rhys is 6 months (and the reason for my tiredness :rofl:)


----------



## DrGomps

Vickie said:


> my rests?? Sorry confused :blush: but it doesn't take much these days with a lack of sleep :haha:
> 
> Hannah is 4 and Rhys is 6 months (and the reason for my tiredness :rofl:)

ha...results I mean. LOL. What lovely names...my daughter Josie is 1...but was up at 3 in the morning and wouldn't go back down...so I am tired too today....


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I was wondering. Didn't clue in that it might be results :lol:

I had great results with the combination of My Fitness coach and EA active last year before I got pregnant :haha: It brought me down from a size 10 to a size 4-6 :thumbup:

I *think* I'm having good results with the Brin dvds. I feel like I look more toned though still faaaaaaaaaaaaar from where I want to be. Of course I've only been at it a few months and it took 7-8 months of consistent working out to get where I wanted to be before. 

Weight hasn't moved much despite the toning :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

I'm noticing a weird trend. Days I don't workout (or workout very little like today--it was a short workout that was scheduled, I wasn't skipping :lol:) my weight goes down a lot the next day. Days that I do a 40-50 minute workout the next morning my weight is static :shrug: I am thinking of starting to eat my activity points and see if that helps? I'm doing some crazy workouts and maybe I'm not eating enough for it??


----------



## ames_x

Hi ladies! I havent done WW for a while....the last time I went it was a blue folder [which I need to find!] I dont have time for classes and dont really wanna pay for online if I can just do it here, think I used to do Pro Points?! How would I work out how many points I'm allowed and the blue folder I have has anything changed?

Ta x


----------



## Try Rocking

Sorry Ames, I don't know. Good luck though!


I'm down 2 lbs from last week which brings my total to 88.4 lbs lost now :)


----------



## DrGomps

Vickie said:


> I'm noticing a weird trend. Days I don't workout (or workout very little like today--it was a short workout that was scheduled, I wasn't skipping :lol:) my weight goes down a lot the next day. Days that I do a 40-50 minute workout the next morning my weight is static :shrug: I am thinking of starting to eat my activity points and see if that helps? I'm doing some crazy workouts and maybe I'm not eating enough for it??

you could be eating too little...I only weigh myself once a week...also...maybe after your workouts your muscles are retaining water to rebuild...I take a post workout supplement with creatine and it helps hydrate your muscles. 



ames_x said:


> Hi ladies! I havent done WW for a while....the last time I went it was a blue folder [which I need to find!] I dont have time for classes and dont really wanna pay for online if I can just do it here, think I used to do Pro Points?! How would I work out how many points I'm allowed and the blue folder I have has anything changed?
> 
> Ta x

I only ever did the online ww...you can always just do the points that worked for you before...



Try Rocking said:


> Sorry Ames, I don't know. Good luck though!
> 
> 
> I'm down 2 lbs from last week which brings my total to 88.4 lbs lost now :)

wow! thats amazing!! great job!!


I lost .6 lbs last week...pretty happy about that!! :D

how are you ladies today???


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses Rach and DrGomps! :yipee:

Gomps what is your total loss so I can update the front page :D for some reason I don't have it there :blush:

I ended up losing .8 pounds. :shrug: I didn't workout Friday but was busy running errands all day long. I ate taco bell for lunch but stuck with two chicken soft tacos with no sour cream (I don't like the stuff anyways :rofl:). I did have a couple of cookies and not near enough water and yet I lost Saturday morning. I am going to start eating more of my AP this week and see what happens. 

Very tired here after a busy weekend. I did manage my workout this morning, the first part of it at least (30 minutes) the second part is optional and not sure I have the energy to tackle it, we will see how the rest of the day goes. Doing well on points. With dinner I am right at 26 points and I'll have a 3-4 point snack (earned 6 AP points so far) tonight


----------



## DrGomps

great job on the loss!! 88 lbs lost so far for me (well thats including all the baby weight)

diet is on track so far this week...but tomorrow is a lab potluck and thursday is thanksgiving...AH!!


----------



## Vickie

I'm originally from the States and we celebrate the US Thanksgiving as well (keeping my oldest out of school). Doubt I'll lose but am trying to do okay the rest of the week :rofl:

Got my workout in and off for a walk in a bit :thumbup: I'm earning 15 AP today :dohh: I am going to try to eat most of them though....


----------



## TTCinBC

Great job on all the losses!! So happy for everyone! 

I on the other hand didn't go to weigh in for 2 weeks and hid from my tracker as well :haha: I gained 0.6 lbs. BUT tonight I did my first ever spin class at the gym and tonight was my first time back at the gym since I became pregnant last november. Needless to say, spin kicked my butt. But that's okay! I want to have a few pounds off for next weigh in! I'm so close to my 5%! (1lb away)


----------



## Try Rocking

How's spin class going Chelci? :hugs: 


I'm down 90 lbs now :D


----------



## TTCinBC

I haven't gone back yet :haha: Tianna got the flu on friday literally as I was on my way out the door to the gym. So needless to say that didn't happen. She's finally better so hoping to go today.

Yay for 90lbs!! That really awesome Rach!!! You must be so proud of yourself! I need to loose 90lbs to be at my healthy weight, I'm so impressed that you did it in one year!


----------



## Try Rocking

I have another 37 before I hit healthy but I am 4 lbs away from being just overweight instead of the Big 'O'. I'm excited about that! 

Hopefully she stays better! Everyone seems to be getting hit by that nasty bug right now!


----------



## JessPape

I feel off the band wagon.... So I need to start back up. Thought I don't have the groceries in my house to do it this week. I'm gonna try and get back in to track on Monday. I'm bummed with myself. But luckly I haven't gained a whole wack back, will weight tomorrow morning to see what my starting weight is again, thanksgiving (Can) throught me off.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Rach! :yipee:

I can join those who have fallen off :blush: US Thanksgiving threw me completely off. Back on now and will hopefully get all my workouts in this week!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job getting back on track you guys :D That's what really counts in the end! :hugs:


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi all!

Back on the WW waggon, I know I can loose weight with it, if I stick to it :doh:

Been on it for 9 days now and all is going well, looking forward to weigh in on Thursday :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Went to the gym again yesterday and am going to go back again today. I must have been a sight. I kept swearing that the elliptical because the tension kept getting harder and I was exhausted! :rofl: but it felt great after. Actually looking forward to later today!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I talk back to the Wii all the time :haha:

and I tell Rhys that I'm having to workout because of him :lol:


----------



## TTCinBC

:rofl: :rofl: Bahaha I should tell Dean the same. But then I'd have to tell Tianna that too and she'd be Sooo confused! lol Dean would just giggle at me :haha: 

I got a few looks when I was swearing at it. It was actually pretty damn funny!


----------



## babybrums

I'm so glad I found this! I decided to join WW because while I initially lost all but six pounds of the baby weight I put on, I'm now 26 pounds heavier than I was before I became pregnant. I was doing really good then decided to step it up a little by working out and cutting calories. Apparently, I was cutting too many calories. I was down to 1700 a day - way too few! 

I have quite a bit to go. I'm currently 5'5" and 215 pounds - 100 more than I was when OH and I met. I'd like to lose at least 80 pounds and get down to a healthy BMI. Here's to hoping WW can help me get there! 

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome Babybrums! WW can definitely help you get there! And this is a good group for support :)


----------



## babybrums

91lbs lost Try Rocking - that's amazing! Did you do lose it all with WW?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome babybrums!

I'm currently trying to lose the baby weight to :wacko: I lost a fair amount before Rhys was born but gained to much in my pregnancy and now have to lose 25 or so pounds before I get back to pre-preggo weight


----------



## Try Rocking

Most of it! I lost 10 lbs before actually joining WW :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Short post. Ive only lost .6 lbs at weigh in tonight. Also got my cycle today and am crampy and bloated. How much do you think that affected weigh in?


----------



## babybrums

I have to say so far I'm loving WW. I feel like I can eat so much. Before, I was following an app I downloaded to my phone and was only eating 1700 calories a day. I was exhausted all day long. In addition to keeping track of my points, I'm going to keep track of my calories. I feel like I'm eating at least 1000 more a day. And I'm losing - already down 1.8 in just two days! I know you don't want to lose too much too fast but it's probably just my body adjusting to actually having food to live off of, and not having to store everything. LO seems much more content too. I imagine eating so few calories was having some kind of affect on my milk supply.


----------



## Try Rocking

.6 is still good Chelci! And I'm sure it effected it. Mine always makes me gain weight :( 

Great job babybrums! I lost weight really well at the beginning too as my body adjusted. Hopefully yours continues for a while! :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Lost 5.5 this week, so much more to go but happy with that :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Woohoooo!!! great job!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Kimboowee! :yipee:

should the loss on the first page be 5.5 of 31.5? :blush:


----------



## Heather M

Haven't been in here in a while (almost a month?)! Have lost 34lbs total as of weigh-in this morning! How's everyone doing?


----------



## babybrums

I've really been trying to use my points wisely and eat better. I love that you can eat all the fruits and veggies you want without wasting points. It's only been a few days but I can feel the difference. I went for a walk today with LO after lunch and instead of doing our normal 1.9 miles, we did 2.8 (we live by a lake - the road is 1.4 miles end to end but just over .9 from our house to the farthest end). It usually takes me 57 minutes and today we finished it in 53. Best part is I wasn't exhausted at the end of it. I felt really good afterwards actually. I guess the old saying is true - you get out of your body what you put into it. Eating junk made me feel like junk. Eating good food the last five days has really made me feel better each day.


----------



## Vickie

that is so true babybrums! the days I cheat I always feel crappy and don't have as much energy.


----------



## Try Rocking

91.4 now :)


----------



## TTCinBC

That's so great Rach!! Your doing so amazing!

I'm officially down my 5%! About 3 weeks later then I would have hoped, but it's off! I've been going to the gym a lot and I'm finding I'm hungrier so am struggling a little bit. I just need to go do a proper grocery shop. I haven't had time lately and have just been picking things up as I need them. Definitely not a good idea for me lol 

Anyways, I'm not down 12.4 lbs. I had wanted to be down a total of 20 lbs by the end of the year. Not sure if I can make it but I'm sure as heck gonna try anyways!


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing awesome Chelci! Way to go :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

1.8 lbs lost for me this week. My new total is 93.2 lbs lost :)


----------



## Vickie

awesome jobs on the losses Chelci and Rach :happydance:

Sorry I haven't been about much! 2 sick kids and a sick mommy here. I have found out that when Hannah's home my free time goes down to pretty much zero :haha: and the evenings have been spent working on Christmas stuff and a few evenings last week I went to hot yoga with a friend :)

eating has been so bad though :nope: trying to get fully back on track today (though no working out because of the darn cold) and will hopefully lose whatever I've gained by Christmas :roll:


----------



## Guppy051708

I am seriously getting fed up. I've been fighting off the same 6lbs since August. I get down to 174 then i go back up to 180 and then i go down to 178 then back to 180 then down to 176 then back to 178. Im 180 now. WTF?! Its been months. How can i get over this plateau? I try my best not to dip into weekly points. Occasionally i do but not by much.


----------



## DrGomps

Guppy051708 said:


> I am seriously getting fed up. I've been fighting off the same 6lbs since August. I get down to 174 then i go back up to 180 and then i go down to 178 then back to 180 then down to 176 then back to 178. Im 180 now. WTF?! Its been months. How can i get over this plateau? I try my best not to dip into weekly points. Occasionally i do but not by much.

have you tried a cheat meal??? sometimes going into your weekly points can actually boost your metabolism...what are you doing as far as exercise??


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies...sorry I have been so absent...there was a death in my family so had to travel to california unexpectably...I lost a lb though. :dance: I am now 136.8...my original goal was 135...so getting close...but think I might try for 130...

also...I am finishing a workout program tonight, insanity the asylum vol II...so will post final results tomorrow. :D


----------



## TTCinBC

So weigh in tonight. Down another 1.4 lbs so a total of 13.8 lbs! Might have been a bit more but I hadn't breastfed yet so I was a bit full :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss! :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

I must retain so much water at times because since the 11th im down "2.3lbs" clearly i did not lose that much weight in 3 days :dohh:
none the less, it was nice seeing 177.8 on the scale instead of 180.1! lol
no need to update the first post as i still have 3-4lb to get back to what i was.


----------



## DrGomps

yay for the 170s!! Water weight is so frustrating!!


----------



## DrGomps

I reached my target weight (135 lbs)! I am going to still push for 130...but I am also ttc...so we will see what happens first...:haha:

Here is my transformation to date...

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b530/GOMPHOFF/Slide1_zpsf5c2b915.jpg


----------



## Heather M

down one more lb! 35 total and 1 away from 190 :) Feels so close to get to where i used to be. 177 would be the top of my normal bmi so that's where I think I'm aiming for right now!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job guys!


----------



## Guppy051708

wow you look great DrGomps!

congrats heather!


----------



## Vickie

You look great Gomps! :) Well done on your loss and good luck TTC!

good job on your loss Heather :yipee:

I won't even go into how bad I've been :roll: Rhys has been incredibly sick (ear infection) and I've been sick and no sleep and just not eating well and forget exercise :haha:

doing well today on food though I haven't worked out and doubt I will. Still pretty wiped out from the illness we've had


----------



## Guppy051708

Well ladies, i got my :bfp: today so i guess this means my weightloss journey is put on hold for the next 9ish months. In 200 days (today actually!) i managed to lose 20lbs. I actually lost 25 but gained a few back from the hiatus. :blush: I started at 197lb. I am now 177lbs. From the actual birth i was 208lb, so im feeling good about myself. the program def works and if i wasnt half assing it for about 6 months i could have been close to goal weight :dohh:

im excited to come back here, but im sure it will be a different group of ppl as i know you all are doing so wonderful with the plan and really kick the lbs away! keep it up!

btw, does anyone know what i can do with my WWO account? obviously i dont want to keep paying for it, but i also dont want to have to pay registration again. what should i do? are there any options to put the account on hold or something? :shrug:


----------



## Try Rocking

Huge congratulations Guppy!!! I'm not sure about that, maybe Vickie or one of the other girls can answer. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congrats Guppy! :yipee:

I'm not sure either, I just canceled mine outright and signed back up when they had a good deal going. It did store all of my previous info and stats though so when I started back it wasn't from scratch


----------



## TTCinBC

I just had to cancel mine and like Vickie, I came back when they had no registration fees. Maybe you could always call or email them and ask. Maybe there was something I was missing. And congratulations! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Great job everyone else! 

As for me, I've maintained this week, which actually kind of pisses me off as I was very active this past week. I went snow shoeing for a few hours on top of going to the gym practically every day, and I was eating well. So I don't know what gives? Any suggestions? The lady at my meeting said I might see the results at next weigh in. So I guess I can only wait and see I suppose.


----------



## Heather M

Congrats Guppy! All the best!

I went up a lb today...not doing well with all the holiday snacking unfortunately....probably will blow another week and then get back on it.


----------



## Try Rocking

Sorry Chelci, I'm not sure but hopefully you have a great loss next week!

Heather, Christmas is always the hardest time :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Somehow this week I lost 3.2 lbs. Not that I was bad but I haven't lost like this since the first few months! 

I am now down 95.8 lbs :)


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks girls!

i emailed WW and they said they dont have any type of "hold" for my account and i would just have to close it.
So, just to verify, my information will come back when i sign back up? Like all of the goals i had hit and everything? How will my current info link up if i sign back up again? bc im the same person? I really hope so. i just didn't want to lose all of my accomplishments and stuff.


----------



## Try Rocking

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## daniellelk

Hi i'm just wondering if anybody can help me - I used to have a weight watchers recipe book from asda called "weekends" and it had a recipe in for ginger minced pork in lettuce leafs, just wondering if anybdy has this book and could send me the recipe please? x


----------



## Vickie

Yep Guppy :) it saved everything from before for me :thumbup:

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! :hugs:

Sorry I don't have the recipe :( hope someone else can help


----------



## TTCinBC

Well there was no weigh in for me today, but will go Saturday morning I hope. I've had the flu the last few days. Good way to not over eat duing the holidays :rofl: I feel like im finally really seeing resulys in the mirror and my hubby says he is too, so it feels nice to SEE the changes. Hoping i will be feeling better soon so i can get back to life. 

Hope everyone had a fantastic and wonderful christmas!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you are feeling better now!

I had a baaaaaaaaaaaaaad Christmas week but got back on track yesterday and am doing well today to. Hopefully this will keep up :dohh:


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks Vickie! I've actually got a cold now. As soon as my flu went away I got my kids cold. Never ending around here I tell yah! lol 

Well I went to my moms on friday and used her scale. It's the same as the WW one, so that's a bonus. I'm down 2 lbs this week. No surprise there after having hardly ate a thing for 3 days lol I'm eating more now though, and it hasn't been good stuff at all! lol I'm going to start tracking again tomorrow, which I haven't done all week long. So hopefully tomorrow will kick start things for me again!


----------



## Vickie

oh no! Figures right? I always catch whatever the kids have :roll: Hubby manages to get off most times--not sure how as I generally eat healthier and exercise more than him! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Happy New Year everyone :kiss: Here's to us all meeting or weight loss goals in 2013


----------



## Heather M

Happy New Year to everyone!! I've decided i will take the weight gain hit from the last couple of weeks and start afresh TOMORROW! (or Friday...) either way i hope i can get back in the mind-frame of doing it!


----------



## swood9

Hi ladies. Can I join? Today is my first day doing weight watchers online. Someone kindly directed me here! Hope you're all well.


----------



## beth_terri

Well I'm back on it today 100% and doing the 60 days of insanity. So if this doesn't work and keep me motivated nothing will!! 

I've had weetabix for breakfast, scrambled egg and beans for lunch then a pork and apple dinner. So far not craving the naughty Christmas chocolates or anything!! Oh and I'm not eating bread as its my worst enemy. Xx


----------



## Vickie

swood9 said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join? Today is my first day doing weight watchers online. Someone kindly directed me here! Hope you're all well.


:hi: Welcome and good luck!

Good luck staying on track beth_terri. I got rid of the Christmas stuff :lol: Much to hubby's dismay

Doing well here :D


----------



## swood9

Great, I'm so excited to have some support from my bnb ladies. Points plus kind of reminds me my carb diet when I had GD. I had to "spend" my carbs then as I do points now.


----------



## TTCinBC

Weigh in today. I'm officially down 16 lbs. Apparently I was the only one at my meeting tonight who lost anything. Only 4 more Pounds til 20lbs mark!


----------



## swood9

Congrats, ttcinbc! That's fab. 

Today is day two for me. I had some serious cravings last night, I didn't realize I would crave food like that. I had the day off but today ill be going into work. Our supervisor has a huge drawer of candy for us to pick from when we make a sale (I work in a call center). That's going to be hard to resist! Ill be stocking up on bananas and orngaes. Wish me luck, it's going to be hard not having oh there every second.


----------



## Vickie

If you can get past the first week swood I found that the cravings subside :flower: 

That being said I don't deprive myself completely, I have a cheat day where I eat what I really want/have been craving etc.

Well done on your loss ttc! :yipee: I can imagine not many lost :lol:


----------



## swood9

Thanks, Vicki. Anger nice thing I noticed is that the craving came, I kept myself busy, and the next thing I knew, it was gone! I need to get myself some low points chocolate or something, though.


----------



## beth_terri

Can anyone on here give me an idea of what you eat on a daily basis? My family are big on eating things like potatoes, pasta, eggs, beans which are all totally free on slimming world (green days) so im considering a switch unless I can sort out filling ww meals!

Xx


----------



## swood9

Beth-Terri. Yesterday I had a two egg omelet with tomatoes spinach and onion and a whole wheat english muffin with half a serving of margarine for breakfast along with water and coffee with fat free creamer. For lunch I had a turkey sandwich on whole wheat with tomatoes onion a d spinach with mustard as the dressing. For lunch I had a serving of rice and baked chicken with a side of steamed broccoli. As snacks I had an apple and a half, a banana and a twix bar. Stayed within my points and was not hungry.


----------



## swood9

Has anyone ever dabbled with meal replacement shakes? I have an hour lunch and I would like to spend more time in the fitness room. I would be easier if I had a meal replacement shake instead of food because I could drink it after my workout while working.


----------



## Vickie

My day generally looks like this:

Breakfast: silver dollar pancakes and turkey bacon, or an egg and turkey bacon and WW bagel, sometimes just a bagel and fruit if we're having a high point dinner

Lunch: almost always a sandwich and fruit though today I had a vegetable soup with crackers and fruit

Dinner: pretty much whatever as I save my points for dinner :lol: Tonight we're having lobster, a salad, and these new weight watchers baguettes that I found. Yesterday we had a pork chop, mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli.

Snacks: during the day are fruit or baby carrots. In the evening I have a skinny cow for dessert as I like my sweets :lol:

I've not done a meal replacement shake. I like food to much :rofl: plus I'm kinda picky and the flavors don't appeal to me at all :blush: is there a pointage for it on the WW site?

WI for me tomorrow. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## swood9

I found a few recipes for come that have a range of points. The most popular one only has 4 points but the powder is pricey. I may go into a vitamin store and just ask what they think. I don't want body builder stuff and I don't want anything that isn't 100% healthy. I really think it's a brill idea though, lol


Good luck on your wi Vickie!


----------



## TTCinBC

I've been bad tonight. My hubby made mushroom caps stuffed with escargo and cheese and then potatoes and stuffed chicken and wine!! Yummy yummy wine! And tomorrow will probably be just as bad.We are going for dinner at some friends house. There will be more bad food and wine. I am however being very very good during the day and I've been at the gym lots. So it makes up for it..that's what I keep telling myself anyways lol


----------



## Vickie

1 or so pounds from my lowest before I completely derailed in December :blush: I'm pretty happy with that.

Also managed all my workouts this week though I had to do one today thanks to lack of sleep on the littlest ones part Friday night :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey I am officially back on ww now! I did it just after I had my first baby and now I am back on it again after having Eva. I hope I can join you ladies again. 

Me and hubby are doing it together and we have money pot so who ever loses the least each week puts a ten quid in the pot! 

I am on 49 points a day as I am currently breastfeeding although 49 feels like an awful lot I am trying to eat most of them to keep my milk supply up. 

This is week 2 for us and last weigh in I lost 8.5 lbs ... All water weight I would guess! Weigh in day is wednesday so fingers crossed for this week!


----------



## beth_terri

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey I am officially back on ww now! I did it just after I had my first baby and now I am back on it again after having Eva. I hope I can join you ladies again.
> 
> Me and hubby are doing it together and we have money pot so who ever loses the least each week puts a ten quid in the pot!
> 
> I am on 49 points a day as I am currently breastfeeding although 49 feels like an awful lot I am trying to eat most of them to keep my milk supply up.
> 
> This is week 2 for us and last weigh in I lost 8.5 lbs ... All water weight I would guess! Weigh in day is wednesday so fingers crossed for this week!

In a week!! Bloody hell well done haha! Xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back hope and good luck on your journey :flower:


----------



## daniellelk

day two of being back on track :D 

Got WI tonight


----------



## hope&faith09

I weighed in this morning - 4lbs off for me today, so tempted to have a takeaway tonight though.


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your WI Danielle! :)

Well done on your loss hope! :happydance:


----------



## swood9

Wi was yesterday. Lost 2 lbs!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss swood :yipee:


----------



## daniellelk

sorry posted on wrong thread! I do SW not WW lol not done WW for a while :/


----------



## heyyydayyy

Hi! I'm new to this thread and would love to join you ladies! I've done WW on and off for years. I'm now at my heaviest after having my baby almost 2 months ago. I started WW again 2 weeks ago. I lost 2.4 lbs my first week :happydance: I've been on track so far so hopefully this coming week the scales will show for it again! I have an aunt who lost 80 lbs on the program years ago, so hopefully I can be as successful as she was!


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck heyday - fingers crossed you have a smooth weight loss journey. 

I reckon I want to lose 45lbs this time round ( wow that sounds a lot!) so 12.5lbs down so 32.5lbs to go! Bring on the weight loss adventure!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome heyyydayyy and good luck on your loss!

I lost a pound this week which puts me back if not just under my pre-Christmas weight :thumbup:

I'm going to attempt to cut the caffeine out this week :argh:


----------



## TTCinBC

I've been terrible the last few weeks. Hence my avoidance of this group :haha: 

I keep telling myself I will get back to it tomorroe but it doesn't happen. Wth! Any suggestions on getting back on track? I'm still going to the gym, so that helps. Definitely fighting and internal war with myself latrly on this lol


----------



## Try Rocking

I've been good although I've barely exercised. My weight just hasn't moved beyond what I was at before Christmas (like seriously?) so that's why I've been avoiding the group :\

I wish I knew what to tell you Chelci :hugs: You can do it though!

Hi new girl(s)! 

Great losses!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Honestly I just have to get to the point of being completely fed up so that I can work myself into the right mindset. Once I have a good day I think okay I've done one day I can do another. And after a few good days I find that I don't want to mess it up because I don't want to gain back anything lost :lol:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Can I join?

I really need to lose weight. I'm gaining again and I really have no idea how as I'm really not eating that badly. :shrug: Some days I even skip meals because I'm busy or PJ is being fussy etc., so I don't get it.

I've never done WW before so I have no idea how the points work.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Chris and of course you can join :)

WW is really about watching what you eat, the portion sizes, types of foods etc. Fruits and veg are free on WW (ie you can eat as many as you want) and everything else is pointed. You get a set # of points to use a day depending on your weight & height (I'm 171 :argh: and 5 foot 4 get 26 points a day which is the lowest you can get) and you also get weekly points that you can choose to use or not use. 

Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## Chris77

Is there a place I can go online to get the WW points in foods? I don't want to have to spend the money to actually join but I do want to do the points. Can I still do that? Also, I tend to drink alot of protein shakes from GNC so how would that work with the points?

Also, does anyone have a list of foods that are low on the glycemic index? I know whole grains, wheat bread, etc, are low glycemic and I THINK yogurt. I have Hypoglycemia so I need to low glycemic food so I don't faint. :dohh:


----------



## LindseyGarth

hi girls im just looking for abit of advice. since my misscarrage last august ive put on a lot of weight through comfot eating ect ect. ive always been a bigger girl and ive tried countless diets i am now wanting to ttc again but am looing to loose a couple of stone first as i have a busy job i find it hard to attend meetings like slimming world ect ive been on the weight watchers webiste and ive seen the online pro points plan. im just wondering has anyone tried it that have been quite over weight and i has worked for them is it worth the money or am i just waisting my time any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Vickie

I don't know if there is a place online, there used to be for the old system but not sure about the new one. Have you checked out my fitness pal? It isn't the same as WW but is a free calorie counting website that you can track your food on :) I know a lot of people who have used it with success.

:hi: Welcome LindseyGarth! I lost 105 pounds my first go round with WW and am now working on losing the baby weight. If you check out the front page you will see there are a number of us who have had a lot to lose and have had success with the program :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

weigh in for me tomorrow but am feeling alll bloated due to time of the month fingers crossed I get a loss on the scales tomorrow. 

Lindsey - I am doing ww online this time round and I would say its worth the money. I lost 70lbs first time round like Vickie I am now trying to lose the baby weight.


----------



## Chris77

I'm 186 pounds, I'm way too embarrassed to share my height. :blush: But I'm short. I should be 125 pounds and I was always between 117-125 for the majority of my life until I went on medication 7 years ago that made me gain alot.

I'd be very happy if I could just get down to 140 or even 150.


----------



## heyyydayyy

I'm also looking to lose 45 lbs! I'm 45 lbs heavier now than I was before I was pregnant so getting back my pre-pregnancy body would be great!


----------



## Vickie

well I'm 5'4 and when I weighed 181 I had 27 points a day plus my weekly points. if that helps any. 

good luck with your WI hope!


----------



## Tilliepink

I'd like to join? I did ww 3 years ago and lost 50lbs but gained it all back and then some. I'd like to lose 100lbs (oye) but my first goal is 30lbs, and I hope to do that by may 1/2013.


----------



## Chris77

From what I can gather, my WW points is 23. 

I'm still trying to figure out points but so far for today I've had

Special K Flatbreak Breakfast sandwich
2 cups of coffee with sugar and milk 

That's about 350 cals so far
I understand that cereals such as Crispix and All Bran are only 1 point per serving.

I'm trying to give up bread too which is hard for me. Caffeine and sugar are just out of the question but since I use sugar in my coffee, I cut out the candy, cupcakes, cookies, etc. I am a HUGE sweet eater but I'm doing good so far I think.

I was on Nutrisystem and did sooooooo incredibly well with that. I lost 42 pounds in 4 months but I can't afford it now. :grr: It also kept my hypoglycemia in balance the whole time I was on it. Off of it my hypoglycemia acts up almost everyday. :dohh:


----------



## Tilliepink

Chris77 said:


> From what I can gather, my WW points is 23.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out points but so far for today I've had
> 
> Special K Flatbreak Breakfast sandwich
> 2 cups of coffee with sugar and milk
> 
> That's about 350 cals so far
> I understand that cereals such as Crispix and All Bran are only 1 point per serving.
> 
> I'm trying to give up bread too which is hard for me. Caffeine and sugar are just out of the question but since I use sugar in my coffee, I cut out the candy, cupcakes, cookies, etc. I am a HUGE sweet eater but I'm doing good so far I think.
> 
> I was on Nutrisystem and did sooooooo incredibly well with that. I lost 42 pounds in 4 months but I can't afford it now. :grr: It also kept my hypoglycemia in balance the whole time I was on it. Off of it my hypoglycemia acts up almost everyday. :dohh:

23 seems very low?


----------



## Chris77

I could have calculated it wrong...


----------



## Chris77

I used this....so 24 points

https://www.laaloosh.com/how-to-calculate-daily-weight-watchers-points-plus-allowance/


----------



## Try Rocking

I may be wrong but I thought the lowest points (for anyone) was 26. :\

A website you can look at for recipes with WW points is www.skinnytaste.com. 

I need my coffee and tea during the day as well. I use more milk (skim) in my coffee than I do in my tea so my coffee is 2 points (milk and 3 teaspoons sugar) and my tea (for 1 cup) is 1 point.


----------



## Vickie

the absolute lowest you can have is 26 points :flower:

:hi: Welcome Tillie and good luck!

Doing pretty good here I think. I've done 4 workouts this week and plan on two more but in reality the second one might get cut out because we will be really busy on Friday. Also doing good on cutting the caffeine despite extremely cranky kids :haha:


----------



## TTCinBC

Hello to all the new ladies! Ww is great! There's a few great sites out there with weight watch points calculated. 
I have an extra 14 points per day because I'm ebf. I'm wondering if anyone knows...my DS will be starting solids soon. At what point do I cut my extra points down? I know once he is on solids but is still breastfeeding I cut down to 7 instead of 14, but for a while the solids he will eat won't be replacing any nursing sessions. Breastmilk will still be his primary source of food. 

I skipped weigh in last week. Have been so bad I didn't want to face the scale but I'm forcing myself to go tonight. I'm sure I've gained but I need to see where I'm at so I can get myself straight again. Its been like this since I was sick the entire week of Christmas.


----------



## hope&faith09

TTCinBC - I was wondering the same thing - Eva is going to start solids soon ... I really don't want to cut my points down though so am holding her off till she is 6 months! Hopefully I can lose quite a bit more weight in the next 5 weeks before I start cutting my points back. 

I had weigh in today and lost 2lbs - very happy with that as it is time of te month and I feel super bloated!


----------



## LoolaBear

:wave: can i join please?

I'm 5ft8 201lbs :cry: and really want to loose the weight. I lost 26lbs last year and even though im happy i lost it took a whole year as i just didnt have much motivation!

i want to loost 65lbs if i could but realistically looking at 50lbs. have already set my first goal, 14lbs in two months!

My PP daily value is 31 so lets get started!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Loola and good luck!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: can I join you lovely ladies?

I am doing ww online and have lost 8lbs, 23 to go!


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, I'm officially back!! 
Annabel is now almost 10 weeks old and the light and love of our lives! She is just too gorgeous for words - but then every mother says that of their LO's! 
Well I landed up putting on 21 extra lbs!! So I re-joined WW 2 weeks ago and have lost 6.5lbs so far! Really proud of that weight loss in just 2 weeks.


----------



## Try Rocking

Holy crap you had her already! Congratulations!!! Great job not putting on so much weight and already losing a good chunk of it! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hi ladies. I'd like to join please. I have over 100lbs to lose :( 

I re joined weightwatchers last Thursday after failing miserably at weight watchers online!!

The leader was so kind and supportive I actually cried :blush:


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Embo You can do it and we're here for you! 

I had over 100 lbs to lose when I started too (140.6 to be exact). You can do it! Just get past the bad days and start again. :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

Ive got 100lbs to lose so your not alone! Good job and getting back at it I know how hard it is.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks so much ladies. Reba your weightloss is amazing. Such an inspiration. 

Tillie have you lost so far? 

I'm feeling so strong and determined at the mo. it's after two or three weeks my resolve starts to weaken. Trying to stay motivated as much as possible. 

My main motivation is my health, then my wedding. And then it's looking at the boy who called me a fat bitch a couple of weeks ago. One of my daughters ex friends. I'd love to look him in the eye and say..... Look I lost the weight, what are you gonna do about your ugly mush! :haha: just kidding but I'd love for my older children to be proud of my achievement to lose weight.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the newbies!

I started out with 105 pounds to lose :hugs: I lost it, got pregnant and am now working on the baby weight :lol:

As Rach said you will have bad days the important part is to get back on track :thumbup:

I WI this morning and was pleasantly surprised to have lost a pound :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi em!! Glad you've made it over! 

Bah I went and weighed in today, even though i normally on wednesdays, because I haven't for a few weeks. Needless to say...I gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks! How is that possible? Please say water retention from eating bad? Please? Lol went straight out and stocked my fridge with kots and lots of fruits and veggies. Had a chicken ceasar wrap for lunch and it was so yummy! 

Hope everyone else is good. Am on my phone so its hard to flop back and read


----------



## Vickie

it is certainly possible it's from water retention and you will probably a lose a good chunk of it quickly once you are eating healthy again :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Vickie! :D Vickie was/is my inspiration for starting WW :flower:

Chelci I gained a lot in 2 days :dohh: (Christmas) hopefully it's just water retention and disappears fast! :hugs: 

So far it looks like I'm going to have at least a bit of a loss this week!
I gained 3 lbs from getting an IV at the hospital but as of yesterday that is gone. :thumbup:


----------



## Tilliepink

Embo78 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. Reba your weightloss is amazing. Such an inspiration.
> 
> Tillie have you lost so far?
> 
> I'm feeling so strong and determined at the mo. it's after two or three weeks my resolve starts to weaken. Trying to stay motivated as much as possible.
> 
> My main motivation is my health, then my wedding. And then it's looking at the boy who called me a fat bitch a couple of weeks ago. One of my daughters ex friends. I'd love to look him in the eye and say..... Look I lost the weight, what are you gonna do about your ugly mush! :haha: just kidding but I'd love for my older children to be proud of my achievement to lose weight.


Well I'm gonna WI tomorrow morning but I lost 4lbs in the first 3 days so ill see what the scale says in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Wow tillie. That's awesome. Looks like we're starting at the same time :)


----------



## Heather M

Just catching up on here as I finally had a loss from the weight gained back at Christmas (only 3lbs thank god!). Have now lost 36lbs total which sits me at 190lbs and 16lbs off of the top of my bmi :)
I'm glad I read through since I was here last because I didn't realize I had to cut my breastfeeding points when my dd went on solids. So that means I've been eating 7 more points more than i probably "needed" to. Can't lie, a little sad to see those come off my dailies as up til now it hasn't felt like I've been on too much of a diet and it will force me to be just a little more healthy lol
I think I'm back in the swing of things with keeping on track but it's definitely hard to get back in the mindset after the holidays!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well I had talked to some other ladies about it and we all think it would make sense to not cut those points in half until our babies start dropping nursing sessions. So for me, that probably won't be for a few more months. I'm nit sure where your dd is at solid wise but definitely take that into consideration. I'm going to be sad to see mine go too! It will also mean my baby is growing up and that's sad!


----------



## Heather M

I think I'll cut the points and see how my milk production is. We BLW and she's taken to it incredibly well from the get go so she eats ANYTIME we eat or she gets mad. I don't track her feedings but I would say she is pretty equal on the breast/eating solids at this point...it's sad how quickly it all shifts. It makes me want another but probably not in the cards unfortunately!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Heather!

I'm now down 98 lbs :)


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Well done on your losses Heather and Rachel!

So close to 100 pounds lost Rach! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so freaking excited! Hopefully I get there by next Sunday!


----------



## Beryl

Hello everyone :hi: 

Thank you for this thread, I just discovered it yesterday and I'm really inspired by the successes you achieved and the support you offer one another.

I've not ever joined a structured weight loss programme before, but reading these posts I think WW online could work for me and my husband -who does not need to lose weight.

But I have one question before I sign up; we are TTC right now, would the programme continue to offer support if I were pregnant. Do they offer an eating/points plan for pregnancy or do they abandon you and suggest you come back once the baby is born?

sorry if this has already been answered 

thanks guys


----------



## Beryl

Not that I want to lose a whole bunch of weight while pregnant. I would however like to lose weight now. It's just the online plan is so much cheaper if you sign up of 3 month, which I though might be frustrating for me if I was lucky enough to become pregnant during that time and I could not really use it. But thought maybe WW would help me to eat sensibly and not get out of control with my eating while pregnant. 

When I searched the WW site, it just leads me to a health disclaimer saying the programme is not intended for pregnant women, folks with bulimia etc, which I understand they are trying to avoid lawsuits.

Just wondering if I'm better off with what information I can get online for free, such as the WW recipe blogs etc. As signing up might be a waste of money should I become pregnant soon.


----------



## hope&faith09

Beryl - I know its suggested you don't diet whilst pregnant but the first few months you shouldn't be gaining anyway ... so when i was pregnant i set my options to maintain and that helped me to continue eating healthly to start with.


----------



## Beryl

hope&faith09 said:


> Beryl - I know its suggested you don't diet whilst pregnant but the first few months you shouldn't be gaining anyway ... so when i was pregnant i set my options to maintain and that helped me to continue eating healthly to start with.

Oh, that makes sense. Thank you. Wasn't aware there was a maintain option, but that would work. :thumbup:

Cool, I may join then. 

Thank you. :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Woo so happy! I managed to stick to my points and had a great day with points. Its taken me a bit to get back into it, but finally feeling mire centered and on track again. Now to keep going lol

I had to leave weight watchers while I was pregnant. I can see how just using the maintaining might help, but at the same time you will need to make sure your getting the little bit of extra calories you need. I think its an extra 300 calories a day, which really isn't a lot. So maybe weight Watchers on Maintain might Just help keep your mind in a good place for eating sensibly. That being said, definitely don't be actively dieting while you are pregnant without doctor approval. It could potentially harm your Pregnancy.


----------



## Embo78

Well done chelc. It's hard to stay motivated after a while. That's what I'm dreading. I'm so determined and strong at the moment but when that fades is when I start struggling. 

I agree. Don't diet whilst pregnant. I lost a lot of weight while I was pregnant (20 lbs at 2 weeks post partum) but it definitely wasn't intentional. I just completely lost my appetite and sweet tooth. It was amazing to feel like a 'normal' person. I could say no and got full by a small portion meal!!!


----------



## Tilliepink

I had a rough day yesterday, I was so hungry so didn't do very good. But today is a new day!


----------



## Vickie

that's great Chelci! :yipee:

Good luck getting back on track today Tillie!

The others have pretty much said what I would have in regards to WW while pregnant :flower:

so tired here :sleep: but hoping to sleep when Rhys does so I feel like my workout. Oh and I've managed a whole week with just one soda!! :yipee: That was on Saturday when Hannah was home :haha: it's so much harder to resist caffeine when I have to deal with her energy


----------



## Tilliepink

Caffeine is a must over here! Lol


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job getting back on track!

I plan on talking to my doctor when I get pregnant again about sticking to WW. I still have 42 lbs left to lose, I'm still in the overweight category and I'd like to not gain to much next time. 

Vickie I don't blame you, she sounds like a tiny energizer bunny lol Great job on only having one! 

I'm tired too, I didn't get to sleep until after 1 and then I was up constantly. :\


----------



## Beryl

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for your replies. Oh, absolutely I agree, I have no plans to actively diet while pregnant , baby will come first. 

I did sign up for 3 months yesterday, and I'm really excited. I do need to lose weight for my own health and appearance - being honest, but also to help me conceive. I was stressing so much, and I was having so much trouble sticking to any sort of healthy eating plan that I have in the past. The outside structure that WW provides is just what I need right now, and I can see how it will help me stick to more nutritious food choices as opposed to empty calories (which I'm very fond of :winkwink:) while I'm pregnant.

Day one of tracking my points - which is quite fun actually, and I can see how badly I've been overeating and a few simple changes -apple instead of fruit bar for example can make a big difference.

Also we were so tired of everything I've been cooking, I showed dh some of the WW recipes last night and he's looking forward to some new supper options. I think what will happen is I'll eat one portion and he'll eat 3 or more and that should work out. 
Because he can eat whatever he wants and not gain weight and I'm such a food addict and emotional eater, I often follow what he eats which is not good. So the outside structure will be really helpful in keeping me on track , without stressing so much.

So, I hope it's okay that I join in. 


Thanks again for this thread, it's been really encouraging :hugs:

Sorry for the long winded post, I talk/type too much when nervous.:blush:


----------



## Embo78

I think it's brilliant that you're getting healthy before you get pregnant. I really wish I had :blush:


----------



## Try Rocking

You're off to a great start! WW does work :) 

How much do you have to lose? And where abouts in BC are you? :)


----------



## Beryl

Try Rocking said:


> You're off to a great start! WW does work :)
> 
> How much do you have to lose? And where abouts in BC are you? :)

Hi Try Rocking,

Thank you.

I'm not sure, I'm only 4'11" and I'm 167lb atm. I'd be happy just to get to 130lbs again, I felt really healthy and happy at that weight, even though I still had a bit of a belly. But BMI says I should be below 130, so we'll see, I'll just keep working out and eating well and see where it takes me. Hopefully I'll be up the duff before too long - but WW gives me something other than baby lust to focus on too.

Oh, I'm in the Okanagan, what part of BC are you in?

And congratulations on your impressive weight loss. 6 years ago I was 208lbs and it took me a year and a half to get to 130, so I know what an accomplishment it is.
Well done you!:thumbup:


----------



## Beryl

Embo78 said:


> I think it's brilliant that you're getting healthy before you get pregnant. I really wish I had :blush:

Thanks embo. 

From you avatar, you clearly have a beautiful baby nonetheless, so kudos to you. :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you :) Hopefully your weight comes off at a good pace! 

I'm in Grand Forks :) 

Congratulations on your previous weight loss!


----------



## Vickie

Of course it's okay for you to join in Beryl :)

Glad you are liking the structure of WW so far! :D

no nap, doubtful on the workout :dohh: oh well if I don't get it today I'll try to make it up tomorrow.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully you get up some energy to get a workout in :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I did it :lol: after making 1000 excuses :haha: Still exhausted but at least it's done


----------



## Chris77

I lost 3 lbs this week! :yipee: I didn't make huge drastic changes...just really watched my snacking between meals and stopped the sweets, etc. Oh I did have Pop Tarts a couple of nights though. :blush: So I was so sure I blew it.


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies ... Weigh in for me tomorrow, I was really looking forward to it but now my two year old is poorly I think its going to be a rough night. Just hoping its something she has eaten rather than a stomach bug as I really don't want our baby to get it! 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## Chris77

Awww hope your daughter feels better soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I hope she feels better soon hope! Good luck tomorrow

Well done on your loss Chris! :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Away I hope she feels better soon! 

Well done on the exercise and the we it losses ladies! 

I'm actually in the okanagan too! Vernon to be exact. I used to live on the coast but it find its much nicer here. My dh is the same...eats whatever he wants and never ever gains weight. We're actually trying to get him to gain weight! Not the greatest combo the two of us. Me needing to loose and him needing to gain lol. I love him but he has been a small part in my bad eating habits. Trying very hard to break it. I'm learning if I cook it he will generally eat it. If not he eats his 'crap' out of my view lol


----------



## hope&faith09

4lbs off for me today am very happy but think i might be coming down with the sickness bug as well so am shattered! 

18.5 lbs off in total so far . 

Me and my husband are doing weight watchers together as he has about 2 stone to lose as well. He lost 2 lbs this week and as we have a bet going he has to put £10 in the pot! Its proving a good way for us to save some money!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss hope! :yipee:

luckily my Dh is very supportive and will eat pretty much anything :lol: Generally if we have crap he will take it downstairs and hide it and munch on it while he works (though really he could stand to lose a few pounds himself :haha: well maybe not lose weight necessarily but exercise and tone up for sure :lol:)


----------



## Embo78

Hope my oh has about 2-3 stone to lose before we get married. What do you do? Whoever loses the least puts £10 in a pot? That's a great idea. Might pinch it when he starts his diet :)
Well done on the 4lbs :)


----------



## Embo78

Can I ask what everyone does when you have points left over at the end of the day. Some advised to eat something high fat. Some have advised if I'm satisfied to leave them. 

What does everyone here do?


----------



## Tilliepink

I always eat them bc I find if I don't the next day I'm famished and my eating is horrible. So if I have lost of points left I will have tortilla chips with salsa or some hummus.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. 
I've been having full fat Greek yoghurt with seeds and honey to use them up but I've not been hungry to eat them!


----------



## Vickie

eat them or drink them (juices etc.) If you don't want to eat junk eat an ounce of low fat cheese or something like that. Or my standby when I had that problem was to drink a small glass of OJ


----------



## hope&faith09

Embo - thats exactly what we do - we both weigh in on a Wednesday morning and whoever has lost the least weight that week puts £10 in the pot ... if you put on weight you also have to put in £1 for every lb you put on! 

As for points at the end of the day I generally use them up on a hot chocolate with a biscuit and a little bot of chocolate amounts just vary on how many points are left over! 

We are having a takeaway tonight to celebrate losses - i love a night without pointing!


----------



## Beryl

TTCinBC said:


> Away I hope she feels better soon!
> 
> Well done on the exercise and the we it losses ladies!
> 
> I'm actually in the okanagan too! Vernon to be exact. I used to live on the coast but it find its much nicer here. My dh is the same...eats whatever he wants and never ever gains weight. We're actually trying to get him to gain weight! Not the greatest combo the two of us. Me needing to loose and him needing to gain lol. I love him but he has been a small part in my bad eating habits. Trying very hard to break it. I'm learning if I cook it he will generally eat it. If not he eats his 'crap' out of my view lol

lol, thanks for this. My dh supplements most of the healthy meals I cook for us with half a bag of ketchup chips afterwards. -works for us both, he loves ketchup chips and I can't stand them. It's when he raids the kitchen further for cookies and chocolate , then I'm in trouble. Luckily there are low fat and low cal options of these for me.

I'm in Kelowna. We like Vernon though, it's greener, so bloody dry here. But we can't afford a car right now, so Kelowna works better for public transit and our jobs are here of course.


----------



## Beryl

Well done everyone on the lbs lost :flower:

I admit to feeling hungry, my point allotment is 26 per day, and I've already borrowed several of my weekly points. I'm surprised I only get 2 extra points for my daily workout. 

I figured my body was just getting used to less food - I have been overeating regularly for some time now. I am using my points wisely- I think - on more nutritious food and not empty calories, but last night I could not sleep I was so hungry, and in my exhausted frustration I had a glass of full fat soy milk and 3 chew chips ahoy at 2 am. *sigh.

This morning I woke up with a lousy cough and cold coming on, aching and generally feeling poopy. So the workout has been put off. I tracked what I'll be eating today in advance, but already I've chucked in the towel and had a piece of my husband's banana bread, and half a bowl of ice cream - which I'm surprised to have craved because I'm not good with dairy.

Anyway, I'm just venting. I'll get the hang of the program soon. I'm sure I'll figure out eventually through trial and error how to keep within my points and not feel so hungry. The 0 point soups look like a good option. Be back on the WW horse again tomorrow I'm sure.

Cheers everyone:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

remember that veg and fruit are free points. I eat a lot of carrot sticks and apples during the day when I'm feeling hungry because they are easy to grab and eat quickly (a necessity with the kids :haha:)

feel better soon


----------



## Tilliepink

Just had a lean cuisine for lunch and on the box it said 5pt+ for fun I checked it and its actually 7pt+ :growlmad:


----------



## Embo78

Oh I forgot to update here. I lost 3 and a half :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Tillie that's so frustrating! I always double check too. You can get the WW app on your phone so if I'm tempted by something while I'm shopping I always put in the info to check it! 

Great job Embo!!


----------



## Tilliepink

WTG Embo!!

I'm not that bothered by it bc it was really good and worth 7pt+ but still very frustrating, just glad I checked.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss! :yipee:

A lot of the points values on the non-WW stuff that has the WW points on it is old from before pro-points was introduced.


----------



## TTCinBC

Great loss Em!! 

I had my weigh in wednesday and I lost 4 lbs! Must have been water retention for sure.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Chelci! That's awesome :D


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys. So excited to see my loss on the front page. Thanks vickie :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Chelci! :yipee:

WI for me tomorrow and I'm hoping that the scales stay where they were this morning. If it does I've lost a little over a pound this week which is the most I've lost since a few weeks after I had Rhys! I keep thinking it's going to be a total fluke though and I'll be up tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Well done chelc :yipee:


----------



## Tilliepink

4lbs wow! Good job!
I'm sure it will stay off Vickie, you have been working hard!


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Vickie! You're doing awesome :D


----------



## Heather M

2lbs down for me this morning...should make 38 total :) Finding it hard to adjust to the sudden loss of 7 points with the breastfeeding switch...definitely feel like i'm dieting now. Will be interesting to see what happens at next week's WI. Well done on the losses and GL tomorrow Vickie!


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck tomorrow Vickie! I hope the scale is nice to you! 

Thanks Ladies!

I'm going to need a lot of will power on sunday and tuesday. Sunday is my daughters 5th birthday party and then tuesday is her actual birthday, so another cake then too :dohh: 
I'm also not feeling too great. Think my son has passed along the cold he had. If I had been thinking I would have gotten angel food cake instead of the regular mix. Oh well, I'm going to have lots of fruits and veggies for the kids, so I hope that will keep me on the good side! I want to see more weight off on wednesday.


----------



## Embo78

Heather. 38lbs is awesome. Well done on the 2lb this week. 

Good luck vickie. 

Oooo chelc. Birthday cake is one of my downfalls. I just love it so much. Eat as many free fruits and veg but allow yourself a treat too so you don't feel deprived.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Heather! :yipee:

Officially 1.4 off for me this week! :) A bit up from yesterday but still over a pound lost in a week is the most I've lost in a long time so I'm thrilled :thumbup:


----------



## Tilliepink

Good job Vickie!
I'm down 6lbs total as of today.


----------



## Embo78

Good job vickie and tillie!

How come you're struggling Vickie? Have you plateaued? Sorry I haven't read back


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Vickie and Tillie!!! 

I'm afraid to WI in tomorrow. I fluctuated all week for some reason and today I'm showing a gain :( I've been so good, I don't get it.


----------



## Tilliepink

I hear you try rocking I hardly lost this week and i was super Good all but one day and that day wasn't that bad. Oh we'll just gonna keep on fighting.


----------



## Try Rocking

Yep, it's the only thing we can do! I've been good all week, been eating my points (aside from last night, I still had a few left) and eating well and drinking lots. Not sure but it'll move eventually!


----------



## heyyydayyy

Hey ladies...I hope you don't mind, I just joined this thread a few weeks ago. So far, in my 3 weeks at WW I'm down 7.2 lbs! Slowly but surely getting back...The jeans I bought just a few weeks ago are already less snug. Let's hope it keeps up!


----------



## Vickie

Well I had Rhys and lost a fair bit and than gained some back and lost and gained and lost and gained :blush: But for the last 3 weeks I've been consistently losing around a pound a week :thumbup: I feel like I'm fully back on track right now :)

well done on your loss heyday and welcome back :)


----------



## Embo78

How old is Rhys? He's so cute. So is your daughter :) Sounds like you're totally back on track :)


----------



## Vickie

almost 9 months :shock:


----------



## Embo78

I love his chubby cheeks :)


----------



## Chris77

Ugh...up 4 pounds in less than a week?! WTF? There's no way I hate that much in 5 days! I do have my period though so I am seriously hoping that's what it's from. 

ugh...I used to be able to lose weight so quickly. Now it just won't come off!


----------



## Try Rocking

I'd say it's your period. That's a lot to put on in one week without going completely nuts on food. :hugs: 

I stayed the same after going up and down all week. At least it's not a gain! 98 lbs is my loss still. Hopefully next week I hit 100!


----------



## proud mummy

Hi all well done on the losses. I've just switched from the Cambridge diet to ww to lose the last stone :) also starting the 30 day shred when the DVD arrives. 
How much on average have u all been losing a week?


----------



## swood9

Hi ladies. Still here, but too busy to post often! My weight loss is going well, I'm very excited with it.

Proudmommy, I've been losing between 2-5 a week.


----------



## proud mummy

Wow that's brilliant!!! Well done...can't wait to start seeing results :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I had a sneeky weigh in tonight and its not looking very promisisng this week - weigh in not until Wednesday though so am really hoping it goes down abit by then!


----------



## Embo78

I'm the same hope. Weighed myself this morning and I haven't lost ANYTHING :( :( :( :(


----------



## Tilliepink

I went like 3-4 days last week without the scale moving at all then over night dropped like 2 lbs. bodies are so weird if you are making good choices you will see results! Chin up sweetie!


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay I am down 1 3/4 lbs this morning! Taking my total weight loss to 20 1/4 lbs I think! 

Only 30lbs ish to go! 

Only down side - hubby lost more so I have to put £10 in the pot and its the end of the month so no cheat night for us tonight ( well I might be able to find a sneeky pizza from somewhere! ) 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## proud mummy

Well done on the loss :)


----------



## Vickie

well done on the loss hope! :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Great job on the loss! 

I'm down another 1.8 lbs which is freaking amazing because it was my dd's burthday party sunday and then her family one last night. So pretty happy with that!


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Chelci! :yipee: Amazing that you lost during all the celebrations :thumbup:


----------



## proud mummy

It's always good when u see a loss when u have occasions going on! Well done. 
My weigh in in the morning! :)


----------



## Embo78

Great losses hope and chelc :)

I lost 2 this week :) :) :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Chelci and Embo!


----------



## Tilliepink

Good job girls.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done on the losses this week ladies. X


----------



## Vickie

great loss Embo! :yipee:

Early WI for me this week (birthday tomorrow so going to WI in the morning as a friend wants to go to lunch for my b-day) and will also have a birthday meal with the family Saturday night


----------



## Heather M

Had an awesome personal milestone this evening! I gained probably 60ish lbs when I was pregnant with dd#1. About 2/3rds through that pregnancy I was not able to wear my engagement ring/wedding ring together. I lost about 20lbs just naturally after having her and then got pregnant with dd#2. I haven't been able to have my wedding rings on together that entire time. Now I'm sitting at almost 40lbs lost after having dd#2 and tonight was the night! THEY FIT! TOGETHER! My finger still looks a little pudgy but there's still a little ways to go with the weight loss! What a great feeling though!


----------



## Heather M

Happy birthday Vickie!


----------



## hope&faith09

Heather - thats a brilliant milestone - I had a similar thing with my weightloss first time around where my engagement rng wouldnt fit but now its too big so once this weight has gone its going to be resized for good! 

I have decided to change my weigh in day to a Friday ... just psychologicaly feel Friday will be a better day! We also went out for a heavy meal last night - I felt stuffed afterwards even though I didnt eat half as much as I normaly would - but pointed it up and it was very pricey! Think I will have to have a very good week to make up for it!


----------



## Tilliepink

That is an amazing milestone, I can no longer wear my wedding rings and I cannot wait for them to fit again! Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Yay Heather! :yipee: I remember that feeling from the first time around!!

and thanks :)

WI this morning showed no loss but no gain :shrug: Oh well onto next week!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Heather!!

Happy Birthday Vickie :D Better than a gain! Hopefully next week shows a great loss :hugs:


----------



## proud mummy

Well done everyone! :)

3lb loss for me this week!


----------



## Try Rocking

Woohoo! Great job PM!


----------



## Heather M

no gain no loss this week. Gonna try and shake things up by using few of my weeklies this week and see if that gets things moving again!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey ladies, sorry not checked it for a while. Everyone is doing fab :thumbup:

I'm up to 11lb lost now :happydance:


----------



## Tilliepink

Didnt lose anything this week. So down 8lbs total.


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone's week going? :flower:


----------



## proud mummy

It's going really well Vickie been sticking to my points religiously! Been doing the 30 day shred this week too. How u getting on?


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive been bad with tracking. Having a tough time lately. I'm tryng to gey my motivation back though. So here's hoping! Part if me wants to avoid going to my meeting tomorrow but I know I should go and hold myself accountable for not tracking.

How's everyone else?


----------



## hope&faith09

I have had a bad week - eaten badly ... Weigh in tomorrow. I don't know if I have gone over points tracking has been a bit rubbish as I have had flu so just been eating what I fancy! 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## Heather M

I've been really good with just eating my dailies and minimum weeklies this week! Hopefully will see a decrease on the scale! I'm also contemplating and evening walk when the weather's nicer...we've had some really nice evenings the last couple of days and I'm longer for warm weather...I think that would do my whole family good!


----------



## Tilliepink

I'm doing pretty good, right on track with eating really hope the scale moves this week.


----------



## Vickie

well I was doing okay until the chocolate I ate earlier *sigh* onwards and upwards


----------



## TTCinBC

Ah Heather, your not far from me. I'm in the okanagan in BC. Our weather is slowly getting nicer too. Up to6 or 7 today and the last few days so have been putting baby in the moby wrap and going dor more walks. Never even thought to count those for activites lol

Having ham and potatoes and my homemade low point cream of broccoli soup for dinner. Always love having rhat around because its filling and lower points.


----------



## TTCinBC

Ooh I forgot and wanted to share because I'm so happy about it, I've finally gone down a pant size! Lucky me I kept all my jeans I "grew out of" the last few years so I have 4-5 pairs in my clostest in two sizes down. So I was super excited this moring when I was able to put on a pair the next size down! Alwayd exciting :)


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: that's always exciting


----------



## hope&faith09

2lbs off for me today - normally I would be super excited but still feel like rubbish !


----------



## Embo78

0.5 off this week. I'm extremely happy because we went away for the weekend and I went over my points 4 out of 7 days :) :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Good job hope&faith and Em! That's fab news! And Em, every little bit counts!! 

I've been doing better the last few days...I've had terribke sweet tooths lately though. Trying to find creative ways to fit it into my daily points. Its this constant pmsing I've been doig this last week that's been killer lol


----------



## Heather M

2lbs down! 40lbs total!!!!
Another 10lbs and I'll be at the top of my bmi!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow Heather thats brilliant - I think I have 13lbs ish to go to the top of my BMI and I am really hoping to get there before our next family photoshoot.


----------



## Vickie

well done on the losses! :happydance:

I've been updating but not much time to post with cranky baby and the big one home for a snow day today it's been crazy :haha:

WI for me tomorrow! Not expecting much but we shall see


----------



## Vickie

1.2 lost this week, 23 to pre-preggo weight :yipee:


----------



## proud mummy

Well done vickie you will be there in no time. 

1lb loss for me this week :)


----------



## Vickie

proud mummy said:


> Well done vickie you will be there in no time.
> 
> 1lb loss for me this week :)

great job :D


----------



## Tilliepink

4lbs loss for me this week!
That's 12lbs total! Yay!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Another 2 off for me, 13 in total. After my Friday night drinking I am astonished but very happy! :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Well done ladies. The weigh losses are awesome!

I'm dreading weigh in this week. Was child free on Saturday night so lots of vodka and dirty kebabs were eaten!


----------



## Vickie

Awesome losses ladies! :yipee:

When is your WI Embo? Your body may have time to bounce back from it if it's later in the week?


----------



## Embo78

Its Thursday vickie so I'm being reeeeeeeally good!


----------



## Vickie

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi can I join? I am joining weight watchers tonight when I go to my first meeting!!! I am so scared I don't know what to expect!


----------



## Tilliepink

Welcome! I'm sure you will love it! It's honestly pretty easy. Good luck.


----------



## Fallen8905

Thanks! I want to lose about 32 pounds I have also started a journal so feel free to stalk :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Fallen. Welcome and good luck!

Are you attending meetings?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all 
- welcome fallen - I loved the meetings first time around hope you have a positive weight loss journey. 

I lost 4 1/4 lbs at weigh in today - very happy I am approaching the next stone on the scales and only another 9lbs to my pre pregnancy weight!


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi vickie yes I am going to meetings! 

Hi Hope&faith- well done on your weight loss! 


Well the meeting today was good! I am still getting to grips to everything! Like when do I start tracking my food today or tomorrow lol! 

How many points do you all have daily? Mine is 26!


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Amazing loss hope!


----------



## Vickie

oops just refreshed.

I think tracking today will help you to start get an idea of how it works :flower:

I have 26 points a day to and tend to point my stuff out the night before otherwise I don't always have time to sit down and do it


----------



## hope&faith09

Fallen - I am currently on 40 pp but 7 of those are because I am still breastfeeding. I love weight watchers as I can still eat all my naughty things!


----------



## Fallen8905

Yeh! You know those extra points u can use over the week? I think it's 49 well do you all use them? Are you meant to not try to use them lol


----------



## Vickie

Whatever you want. I tend to use all of mine, some people only use a few, some use none.


----------



## Embo78

Wow. Well done on 4 and half lbs hope. That's awesome. 

Welcome Fallen. I use my weeklies just to fall back on but I've only ever used them all one week (when we went away) and I only lost half. 
If I just use a few ill have a much better loss :thumbup:


----------



## Fallen8905

That's what I was thinking that if I don't use them then ill see a greater weight loss! I am going to sort my kitchen out today! Through all the bad food out like that are high in points and tidy it up so I want to cook in there lol I want to try some recipes :)


----------



## Embo78

Lost 3 and half :)

Managed to pull it back after the vodka and dirty kebab on Saturday :haha:


----------



## Fallen8905

awww well done Embo! and everyone loves kebab lol i am addicted to cheesy chips (wel should i say was lol)


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm I used to eat chips cheese and mayonaise AAAALLLLL the time :haha:


----------



## Fallen8905

yeh its amazing and you have to have loads of cheese lol omg my mouth is watering!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I am starving today ... Me ad hubby are having a valentines meal tonight so I have eaten zero point food all day to allow for a huge dinner. I cant wait to put the girls in bed so I can eat.


----------



## Fallen8905

I'm always hungry lol but I think it's just being thirsty lol. I hope you and your hubby have a lovely meal!! :)


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss hope! :yipee: and I hope you enjoy your Valentine's meal :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

Our meal was amazing ... I also had wine! But I couldn't finish my pudding!!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well done on everyone's loss! I've been having a bit of a sweet tooth lately...its terrible lol cinnimon buns have been my weakness. I've been good and tried to just have a nibble and keep it within my points. 
I lost 1.6lbs this past week. Gotten two work outs at the gym this week and going skiing again tomorrow. So hopefully next week will be a loss too!


----------



## Heather M

Another 2lbs this week! Momentum seems to have picked up again since cutting my breastfeeding points in half! My top of bmi goal seems so close now!


----------



## hope&faith09

Heather - I have noticed that difference to ... cut my breastfeeding points down to 7 and it seemed to kick start everything!


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi girls

Well I am keeping to my 26 points a day religiously! Was meant to go the gym today but as I got there I got a message from oh saying I needed to move our holiday forward because he is going on a course with work! So back to it tomorrow with circuits and maybe a swim :) 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Vickie

sick :rofl: Horribly sick. Darn kids :haha:

I did WI a day early though so hubby and I could go out for lunch together which was nice :) I lost 1.8 pounds :yipee: Even though I missed my Thursday workout (because of the stupid cold :rofl:)


----------



## Fallen8905

Omg! I am so down :( my weigh in isn't til Wednesday but I thought ill jump n the scales now (just got back from the gym) and I have put on a pound!!!!!!!! I don't know how!


----------



## Embo78

Fallen, try not to weigh yourself. Your weight can fluctuate by 2-3 lbs throughout the day. You're better off just getting weighed once a week at weight watchers or if you're like me and have no control when it comes to jumping on the scales! Weigh yourself at the same time each time. 
I try to weigh in the morning wearing the same clothes :thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

You shouldn't weigh in after a work out either. You will weigh more because you have used your muscles. That's why I try not to work out on my weigh in day and if I do its after weigh in. 

Not been fabulous lately. I did manage a gym trip Wednesday and then went skiing last night but am very sick today so didn't manage a thing! Hoping to feel better tonorrow as I wanted to take my oldest skating. My sisters birthday dinner tomorrow. Dinner itself won't be terrible but she wants ice cream cake and I love that! Will have to only have a small piece and have a good breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 3 more lbs for a total of 15lbs!! :happydance:


----------



## GeordieGirl.

Hope you don't mind be butting in :haha:

I've just signed up for weight watchers today and I start my diet tomorrow! I need to loose 4 stone by August next year for my wedding. I'm having my last Chinese for a while tonight, then the diet starts tomorrow! I'm really looking forward to it, and I normally hate dieting.


----------



## hope&faith09

I am having a bad bad week ... With a take away , a valentines meal, pizza with friends and then a huge Sunday lunch at my parents ... Using the next few days before weigh in to sort it out!


----------



## Chris77

Hi laides :hi:

Sorry I've been MIA. 

I'm doing the Weight Watcher Entree meals from the grocery store for dinner every night and a smoothie for lunch and special K for breakfast. I'm really hoping this will help kick start my weight loss and stay off. I keep going back and forth between the same 5 pounds. :dohh:

I'm going to try to add some exercise to my weight loss regime too but I find it so hard. I HATE exercising so much and always found a million and one things that I could be doing INSTEAD of exercising. :dohh:


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi girlies! 

Got my weigh in tomorrow and had two wobble days (Saturday and today) hopefully I will still see a loss! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone. Sorry I've been MIA! I've been sick and busy with the kiddos. I had a bad weekend but am back on track today :thumbup:



Tilliepink said:


> Down 3 more lbs for a total of 15lbs!! :happydance:

Great job on your loss :yipee:



GeordieGirl. said:


> Hope you don't mind be butting in :haha:
> 
> I've just signed up for weight watchers today and I start my diet tomorrow! I need to loose 4 stone by August next year for my wedding. I'm having my last Chinese for a while tonight, then the diet starts tomorrow! I'm really looking forward to it, and I normally hate dieting.

:hi: Welcome to the group. How is it going so far??



hope&faith09 said:


> I am having a bad bad week ... With a take away , a valentines meal, pizza with friends and then a huge Sunday lunch at my parents ... Using the next few days before weigh in to sort it out!

:hugs: I hope you are able to get back on track now!



Chris77 said:


> Hi laides :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.
> 
> I'm doing the Weight Watcher Entree meals from the grocery store for dinner every night and a smoothie for lunch and special K for breakfast. I'm really hoping this will help kick start my weight loss and stay off. I keep going back and forth between the same 5 pounds. :dohh:
> 
> I'm going to try to add some exercise to my weight loss regime too but I find it so hard. I HATE exercising so much and always found a million and one things that I could be doing INSTEAD of exercising. :dohh:

:hugs: Good luck! How's it going? Have you tried counting your calories on My Fitness pal?? 



Fallen8905 said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> Got my weigh in tomorrow and had two wobble days (Saturday and today) hopefully I will still see a loss! :)

Good luck with your WI tomorrow!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 1 1/2 lbs off for me this week - used literally all my points this week as well so I am happy with the loss. So 2 stone off total for me so far. x


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss hope :happydance:


----------



## Fallen8905

I lost 1 1/2 pounds :) yay!


----------



## Embo78

Excellent fallen. Well done hunny :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Great job on the losses girls!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Congrats Fallen!


----------



## Fallen8905

Thanks girls :) hopefully I will lose more next week! As was hoping to lose at least 2lbs


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats fallen. 

I am hoping for 2 next week as i am so close to seeing the next stone down on the scales!


----------



## Embo78

Lost 2 this week so 11.5 in total. Only 2 til I get 5% and 2.5 for my stone :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: great job on your loss Embo!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Great losses everyone! Em I loved gettng to my 5%! It was awesome. Almost to my 10% now too and even more excited lol

I had a great loss this [email protected] 4.2lbs! It was more then I was expecting and I'm thrilled about it!


----------



## heyyydayyy

I had a horrible week last week! My family had a party for my grandpa's birthday, and of course all of the catered leftovers ended up back at my house! I didn't choose to bring them home, I didn't even know we had them until I opened the fridge :dohh: I had lasagne and pesto calling my name and I totally cracked. So I was up 3.6 lb yesterday at my meeting, but I'm using that gain to motivate me to have a great week this week! I find that if I know I gained, it's in my best interest to go weigh in anyway. If I don't do it, I'll never come back! I've walked in and out of the WW doors too many times in the past, and I plan on this being my LAST time joining!

Oh and I must say, I prefer this forum way more than the ones on the WW site. You ladies are so supportive and I've found that people in the WW message boards are much more critical for some reason :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

awesome loss Chelci! :happydance:

:hugs: Good luck getting back on track heyyydayy! I'm totally expecting a gain this week but it's my own fault. On to next week!


----------



## Heather M

I'm shocked...down another 2lbs this morning...this was after throwing in the towel on my points half way through the week due to my birthday last weekend.
Maybe it's just the momentum I've gotten from the latest streak of losing? I just can't explain it! Feels nice not to have the guilt about this last week of eating though! Hopefully it'll stay off once I'm back on plan this week!


----------



## hope&faith09

HeyyyDayy - well done for going to your meeting! I know what I was like when I did meetings and like you say if you avoid it for a week because you know you hae put on I found it was just a downward spiral! 

Heather - Yay 2lbs down! I find it really odd to have weeks like that but after you stopped pointing were you eating badly or still watching what you ate? 

Well I have messed up again this week after promising myself a good week I have already used most of my weeklies as we went out for dinner last night! I just need to get my motivation back - I think I get this lack ofmotivation after a few weeks but really need to pull it back! Sorry for the rant ladies!


----------



## Embo78

Wow chelc! That's an awesome loss :) Well done :) :) :)

Heyy. This is what I'm dreading the most. Having a bad week and not going to get weighed. That's a slippery slope for me. I'm so glad you wrote that cos it might just inspire others to do the same. It's much better to face it head on and start a fresh week. 

Vickie. Hope you're pleasantly surprised this week. Have you just had a few extra treats?

Heather that's awesome. I wonder if your metabolism has kick started so can handle the extra calories you've had :shrug:

Afm. I started the 30ds two days ago and I can barely walk today!! Must mean its working right?!!?


----------



## Vickie

No I had lots of bad :blush: and am up 1 pound but AF is also here. Oh well onto next week!

Well done on your loss Heather :yipee: I love being pleasantly surprised :)

It sounds like it's working Embo! The pain should get better after a few days though be warned I always found day 3 the worst pain wise. You should take a rest day if it gets to be to much to give your muscles a bit of a break :flower:


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 1lbs this week, for a total of 16lbs.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss Tillie! :yipee:

I gained this week :blush: not shocked though and back on track today!


----------



## Embo78

Well done tillie. You must be feeling a difference now. :) 16 lbs is awesome :)


----------



## Tilliepink

I do, I see it in my neck the most.


----------



## GeordieGirl.

I had my first weigh in on Sunday and I lost four pounds. I was hoping for more, I'd been so good! But it's still four off rather than on :)


----------



## Tilliepink

4 lbs is great! Good job!


----------



## Fallen8905

GeordieGirl. said:


> I had my first weigh in on Sunday and I lost four pounds. I was hoping for more, I'd been so good! But it's still four off rather than on :)

4lbs is amazing! I only lost 1lb 1/2 at my first weigh in! So well done!!



I have been really bad this week lol I'm sure I've gained but not got weigh in til tomorrow.....dreading it!!!


----------



## Vickie

4 pounds is amazing, great job! :D

I hope WI is okay Fallen :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow 4 lbs is amazing ! keep up the good work!!!

Fallen I have my weigh in tomorrow as well. 

I am really hoping for a good loss this week I have tried to be good and have been within my points. Fingers crossed for the scales to show a good number in the morning.


----------



## Fallen8905

Not going for weigh in now going to watch my mate have Acupunture hopefully
Because I am thinking about having it


----------



## hope&faith09

Only 1lb off for me today - I am a little gutted as I was hoping for 2 and annoyed as my scales seem to be jumping around all over the place! Hope your all ok x


----------



## Fallen8905

Even though curry, 2x chip shop chips and Mcdonalds! I still lost half a pound :)


----------



## Embo78

Well done on the losses ladies. I lost 3 this week. Got my 5% so I'm very happy. I feel like a new woman in just six short weeks!!


----------



## lola_90

^ Thats amazing 5% in 6 weeks!

Im craving chocolate sooooooooo bad!!!! Eugh


----------



## Vickie

Amazing losses everyone :happydance: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 2lbs this week, for a total of 18lbs! yay!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done tillie pink! 

I seem to have found my motivation again this week! I have bought a new work out DVD and really hoping for a decent loss this week!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great losses ladies! 

I've been paying attention to the thread but haven't said anything.. my weight stalled out for so long and I was frustrated. 
It has finally moved again and I'm now down 99.4 lbs. Hopefully it'll keep moving and I can finally hit the big one next week!


----------



## Tilliepink

wow! 99lbs! I cant wait till that day. Congrats!


----------



## Try Rocking

You'll get there! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

you are amazing Rach! :mrgreen:


----------



## hope&faith09

99lbs - what an inspiring weight loss. 

Hope your all having a good week - I am full of cold so not really feeling upto working out but determined to eat healthy. Fingers crossed for Wednesday weigh in.


----------



## hope&faith09

3lbs off today so 32lbs in total now. Just 5lbs of my pre pregnancy weight!


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome, way to go!


----------



## Embo78

Gained a pound this week :( Feeling shite but onwards on upwards. New week and all that :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: It's always hard to see a gain but good for you for moving forward!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: At least you acknowledged the gain. I find once I do that it's easier to get back on track!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies. I've had a good sulk and licked my wounds!!


----------



## Fallen8905

I stayed the same this week :(


----------



## Vickie

I lost :yipee: I've been stalled for a few weeks now so really happy


----------



## Try Rocking

WOOHOO! :D :hugs: Great job Vickie, you're awesome!


----------



## Embo78

Wooooohooooooo vickie. Well done :) :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Sorry you haven't loss fallen. Have you been working out a lot? Maybe muscle? Have you been drinking enough?

Good job Vickie!


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay go vickie! 

Hope your all ok. I used up all my weekly points tonight on a meal out but it was definitely worth it!


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 1lb this week, not much but I wasn't expecting anything so I will gladly take it. Down 19 lbs so far.


----------



## Try Rocking

101 for me :) 

Tillie 1 lb adds up quick :hugs: Great job!


----------



## Vickie

such an inspiration Rach! :flower: great job!


----------



## Try Rocking

Ok, this is hard. I am ashamed of the way I used to look but I am so proud of where I am so far so I'm going to share a picture with you ladies. 

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







100 gone.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Vickie

you should be VERY proud!! Look at you now! And you'll never be going back :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

*Never ever!*


----------



## Embo78

You really are an inspiration. Especially someone like me who's just starting out on this journey :)


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: 

Vickie was/is my inspiration! 

We can all reach our goals, it'll take time but we're doing it the right way! :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

Wow! You look amazing!


----------



## hope&faith09

What an amazing transformation! huge congrats! 

Hope your all ok - my weigh in is tomorrow but I know its not going to be good (its not been a good week!)


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your weigh in hope!

Long day with the kids here :hissy: BUT I kept my eating in check :thumbup:


----------



## Tilliepink

Bought new jeans today, 2 dress sizes smaller! :happydance:


----------



## Fallen8905

I had my wiegh in today and i have lost 1 1/2 pounds!!! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Vickie! It's always hard when you're having a bad day :hugs: 

Tilly that's awesome! Way to go!

Great job Fallen :D :D


----------



## hope&faith09

1lb off or me this week - the exercise is obviously doing some good!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Hope!


----------



## Vickie

great job on your losses Fallen and hope! :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Well done on the losses ladies :)

I lost 2.5 this week. Phew!!

16 in total :) :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Awesome Embo! You're doing great!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats Embo - over the first stone! 

I am really trying to have a good week this week - I cant wait for the weather to get better so I can get out and do some walking rather than being stuck inside!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :)

I'm looking forward to nicer weather too. My child is the devil unless we're out doing something!!


----------



## Vickie

^so is mine :rofl:

great job on your loss! :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

1 pound off for me this week! Less than 20 to go to pre-preggo weight now :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Woohoo! Great job Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

That's great Vickie!


----------



## Embo78

Great job Vickie :happydance:


----------



## Tilliepink

2 lbs off this week, for a total of 21lbs.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tillie!!


I've lost 1.4 this week which brings my total to 102.4 now :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: well done to everyone, just wanted to check in and say I am up to 20lbs off now :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Mummy!


----------



## Vickie

great losses Tillie, Rach and 30mommy :yipee:

Blow out weekend here :blush: haven't WI from it and don't want to :argh:


----------



## Try Rocking

Well hopefully it's better than you expect when you do hop on! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

fingers crossed Vickie. 

I am currently avoiding food - I had a heavy lunch so can only have a light dinner but i feel soooo hungry and unfortunately have no energy to work out.


----------



## Tilliepink

Good job girls!


----------



## Vickie

*sigh* rough day with the baby and I ate over my points. Will jump on the scales in the morning though in the hopes of it giving me a good kick in the backside!

AF is here to which isn't helping my wanting to eat


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Bad days and AF definitely do not help :(


----------



## hope&faith09

3lbs off for me today! Very happy!


----------



## Try Rocking

WOOHOO!!!! Great job Hope!


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss hope! :yipee:


----------



## Fallen8905

i gained 2 1/2 lbs :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Is AF around? Did you eat some salty food? 

Hopefully it melts off :hugs:


----------



## Fallen8905

Nope I just ate like a pig all week lol


----------



## Embo78

Lost 4 Lbs this week so 20 in total :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Fallen at least there's a reason for the weight gain then lol 

Embo that's awesome! Way to go!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - 

just after a bit of support - i have completly lost the dieting plot over the last two days and feel like I am going to lose it completly. I feel like I am desperate to eat and then feel guilty when I do ... any one else had similar problems? I am sure I had a similar problem last time I did WW but I cant remember how I got over it.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: 

What about eating fruits or veg? Drinking some water at those times or taking a walk (weather permitting).


----------



## Try Rocking

I find I get like that when I'm ovulating! I second what Vickie said, try to keep a lot of yummy (and fresh, you don't want to have to wait for it to ripen) fruits and veggies readily available, if you need to snack grab something and drink some water. 
Try and distract yourself!


----------



## Tilliepink

I was like this all this week, and started my period today. I'm not huge help bc I went over almost every day this week. But today I've kept it in check by eating fruit, lots of water and gum.


----------



## hope&faith09

I will draw a line under today ! Start again tomorrow!


----------



## Try Rocking

Good job Tillie and Hope! :hugs: Just because there are set backs doesn't mean that we gotta quit. Great job :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 1lbs this week and although its only a pound im happy bc at one point I was up 3lbs. So down 22 total!


----------



## Try Rocking

Woohoo! Go Tillie :D 


Down 2.8 lbs (technically more since I gained 1.4 after Sundays 100 lb celebration dinner and then lost that too) which brings my total to 105.2 :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Well done ladies! 

I have put a big line under the past few days - back on track today and hubby and I have challenged ourselves to 30 days not eating out or takeaways ... We are trying to save money as well so fingers crossed we stick to it!


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Tillie and Rach :happydance:

Good luck hope :hugs:

1 pound up for me this week (not shocking). We'll see how this week goes. I have a lot of problems eating to much on the weekend when Hannah's home :dohh: She's very high energy and very demanding and well cranky a lot of the times and I find her draining and turn to food :roll: gotta get out of that habit!


----------



## Embo78

Well done on the losses ladies. 

1.5 loss for me for a total of 21.5lbs :) :)


----------



## hope&faith09

1lb on for me this week - but firmly back on track ... I think!


----------



## Tilliepink

2lbs this week, 24lbs total. :thumbup:

Happy Easter!:bunny:


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss Tillie!

I hope everyone is doing well (and back on track from the Easter holiday ;))


----------



## Embo78

Lost 3 this week for a total of 24.5 lbs :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I lost 1/2 lb this week. My nan is really poorly so I am struggling to stay on track.


----------



## Vickie

well done on your losses! Very impressive with Easter weekend :flower:

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your nan hope


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job you guys! 

Hope it's always hard when there is super emotional stuff going on. I hope your Nan recovers soon :hugs:


----------



## swood9

I've just been doing horrible! I don't even have a ww subscription anymore!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Can you restart it up Swood? :hugs: I hope everything's ok!


----------



## Embo78

Does anyone know how many propoints are in a doner kebab :blush:

What a way to celebrate getting my wedding dress on finally .... Not :(


----------



## Tilliepink

STS this week.


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Embo sorry hon I don't know :\

Tillie better than gaining, great job! 


106.8 is my total as of today :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - my nan passed away last night so I have stopped tracking for now


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry Hope :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: So sorry for your loss hope :hugs:

I don't even know what one of those kebabs is :blush: sorry!

Well done on your loss Rach!


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry for your loss hope :hugs:

Vickie, my friend who lives in Canada told me you don't get doner kebabs over there. I've counted 20 to be sure.


----------



## Vickie

I hope everyone is on track for the week :flower:

I wasn't great yesterday but I did an extra workout so hopefully that will help!


----------



## Tilliepink

Slow moving over here, down 1lb for a total of 25lbs.


----------



## Embo78

Totally forgot to update here. Lost 3. Total 27.5 lbs :)


----------



## Vickie

Great job on your losses :yipee:

:hugs: Tillie it might be moving slowly but it's going the right direction!


----------



## mamas_melon

Hi ladies can I join please :hi: I joined WW a week Saturday and lost 5.5 lbs in my first week! I've tried several diets (some really not good for my health) before starting WW but I'm really enjoying it. I see it as more of a healthy eating plan than a strict diet. I have about 56lb to lose in total, and I'm feeling positive at the moment that I can get there, even if it does take a while.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job you guys!

Welcome Mamas! Any loss is a good loss, it's better than the alternative right? You can do it!


----------



## mamas_melon

Try Rocking said:


> Great job you guys!
> 
> Welcome Mamas! Any loss is a good loss, it's better than the alternative right? You can do it!

Yep that's very true, I was so pleased- I had lost 3.5 lbs before starting ww too so my total loss so far is 9lb. I'm on the road lol.


----------



## Try Rocking

That's a great start, way to go!


----------



## Embo78

Hey mamas :wave: I lost 7lb the week before I started Ww but I haven't added it to my total because I hadn't actually joined but now I'm thinking maybe I should!!

How's everyone doing this week?

The weather is beautiful over here. Just in time for me going back to work after being off for a years maternity leave !!! Been going out for lots of walks and all my windows open most days. Love this fresh air :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome mamas and well done on your loss so far :)

Not doing great this week :roll: Trying to get back on track though. Doing well on working out and getting out a lot for walks so maybe the damage will be minimal


----------



## Tilliepink

I'm getting so frustrated I'm up one lb from Saturday and I've been so good! Arg!


----------



## Try Rocking

Have you been exercising a lot? It might be muscle. Or it could be salt. Try drinking a ton of water!


----------



## Tilliepink

I wouldn't say a lot, just the squat challenge and walking. Will try to have more water,I I'm just not that thirsty so don't think about it.


----------



## Embo78

I forgot to update here. Lost 1 lb last week. Got my two stone AND 10% key ring. Total of 28.5lbs :)

This week, however is a different story. If I lose weight this week, it'll be nothing short of a miracle!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

lol we all have days/weeks like that! 

Great job on your loss!


----------



## Tilliepink

STS again this week! ugh! Hopefully see a loss next week.


----------



## mamas_melon

Well done Embo that's awesome!

I lost another 1.5lbs yesterday so my total in 2 weeks is 7lb, and 10.5lbs including the weight I lost before. I'm so pleased with myself lol!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Mamas!


----------



## Joybell

Hi everyone

Can I join in?

Lost weight (2 and a half stone) for my wedding on traditional ww a few years back. I've now but almost double that back on since having my LO.

I have just under 5 stone to lose (67lbs). 
Started ww pro points online and I lost 4 and a quarter pounds week one! So pleased, feeling so positive. I actually found it pretty easy too.

Hopefully I can continue to lose next week.

Joy x


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Joy! That is a great start! You can do it! :D


----------



## Vickie

Welcome and congrats on the loss Joybell :happydance:

Great job losing last week everyone! I didn't do so well :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

hi ladies, havent been on here in a long time. i stopped going to my meeting and slipped off the wagon for a while. 2 weeks ago i stepped on the scales and had put on half a stone. was gutted. so im back to my meetings and back at it tracking everything and feeling good. back down to my 32 pound lost too so major chuffed, full steam ahead now though :) hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Embo78

Lost 2 this week. Really tried since Saturday so it must've paid off :)

Welcome to the newbies :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job getting back at it Dannie!

Embo that's awesome! I love nice losses like that!


----------



## TTCinBC

okay, I've been terrible for quite a bit here. I haven't been tracking and have pretty well been eating whatever I want. I've gained 3lbs so it could be worse but still not happy. I have started a dieting journal to try abd help me focus more and I'm back on to tracking. Here's hoping my next weigh in will be ba good ine!


----------



## Try Rocking

We all go through bad times, those 3 lbs will fly off! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Chelc you must've been very controlled to only gain 3lb. You'll probably lose that this week :)

Thanks TR. you only have 34 lbs to go. I think we have a similar goal but you're much closer to yours :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Less now! 32.4 as of this morning! I'm excited that it's getting closer but with summer (my birthday in July as well as camping for a week, a road trip, visiting with relatives for a week..) coming we'll see how long it takes me to get there lol 

Are you 40 lbs away from your goal or a mini goal? 32 and 40 lbs aren't that far off :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm 40 lbs from a mini goal. After I achieve that I have about 56 lbs to get to my ideal weight :)

Have your relatives seen how slim you are these days?


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing awesome so far! You must already feel so much better!


----------



## Embo78

I really do. I've just done my Jillian Michaels DVD and my df came home half way through. He watched me finish and hasn't stopped talking about how amazing I am and how good I look!!

I just feel like a new person


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww that's so sweet of him Em! Even though I haven't been good and I've been bloated this last few months from crap eating, Branden has been telling me how great I look.That being said, he agreed with me when I said I'd noticed I was putting on a bit. He won't lie to me about it(not sure if that's good or bad? lol) 

I have still been making an effort to get to the gym at least once or twice a week, so maybe that's why it's only been 3lbs I've put on? Well hopefully with good eating and a bit more exercise it will come off fast. I think what got me was when I went to put on the jeans I was excited I could fit into and they were tight. Yep, that made me look at things again! :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

Embo that's awesome! And I know exactly what you mean, I don't feel lik that person from a year ago at all! I wish everyone could feel this good!

Chelci, that's a plus! At least you know when he compliments you he really means it!
I hope it comes off fast for you :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back Danni and Chelci. Good luck getting back on the weight loss wagon :flower:

Well done on your loss Embo!

Rach should post some pics here ;) her loss is really amazing!

I've not been eating well for a while though am on track this week :thumbup: I have been pretty diligent with working out which is probably the only thing saving me right now. Hubby has been telling me that I've thinned out a lot and toned up so maybe it's doing something even though the weight hasn't been shifting


----------



## Joybell

Thanks for the welcome :) 

Still feeling positive and having a decent week eating wise. Probably asking a question that's been asked a million times- does everyone eat their weekly points allowance? So far I'm dipping into it every day or two using a couple of points. I've never used the whole allowance. Bit frightened to!

Joy x


----------



## Try Rocking

Vickie.. muscle! It's the same thing you'd be telling me! :hugs: And you should be posting pictures too! You have done and are doing amazing :hugs: 

Joy I don't go anywhere near my WP unless I'm really out to splurge, what I usually do is eat all my daily points and any activity points I make. I never used to eat my AP and my weight wouldn't move, Vickie finally convinced me to eat them and I started losing again lol


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes. Pics please rach and vickie :) :)


----------



## Embo78

Joy. I leave the weeklies until a Friday or Saturday. Then ill use a few but have only ever used them all once. I still had a loss but not a huge loss. 

That's interesting about the activity points tr. I've never touched mine because some days I earn 15/16 so I'd be so scared to. I already have extra points because I bf :shrug:


----------



## Try Rocking

Yah I have days like that too although on average I usually earn about 8-10. Ice cream is a great way to take care of any extra points ;) 
Although I don't know if that would even out because you're using your weeklies? It's not like your points know which ones you're using lol 

I'm on the wrong computer but I'll post some in a bit :)


----------



## Vickie

I usually use my weeklies on the weekend and save my AP. Though I've been splurging to much on the weekends and need to pull it back.

First pic pre-weight loss journey 2009 about 3 months before I started WW :blush:

second pic 5ish pounds from my lowest weight about a month before I fell pregnant again

last pic taken late March. 19 pounds from lowest weight and still hanging onto the baby belly though not sure how well you can see it in this pic *sigh*
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC00153.JPG
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 13









tn_DSC01435.JPG
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 11









tn_IMG_5651.JPG
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Vickie

weight 164.8 this morning so slight gain but better than what I expected.

Not dipping to much into my weeklies this week (will use a few tomorrow as hubby is cooking ribs on the grill and that's high in points but all my other meals will be normal :thumbup:)


----------



## Try Rocking

You look amazing lady, I'm so proud of you :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

WI are now going to be Saturdays instead of Sundays as its easier with camping every weekend. Down 3lbs this week! Yay! for a total of 28lbs.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tillie!! 

So the first 2 pictures are before, the third is 100 lbs down and the fourth is about 105 lbs lost. Don't mind us, we're great pervy friends lol :thumbup:

I'm hoping to take my 110 lbs lost picture soon! I'm so close! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







October 31st.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









192.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









100 gone.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 10









62791_10151409477892797_133587160_n.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tilliepink

Wow good job girls!


----------



## Embo78

Omg. Those are some fantastic transformations vickie and rach. You should be so proud of yourselves :) :)


----------



## Vickie

thanks every one :blush:

I sometimes forget how far I've already come. Just annoyed with myself that I gained so much during my pregnancy (though it was a very stressful pregnancy) and am now having to lose again :dohh:

Today didn't go quite as planned but I did better than I have been.


----------



## Try Rocking

Vickie your pregnancy would have done at least the same to anyone else. I'm so proud of you. You've come so far and are doing/have done so amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Joybell

These pictures are amazing. Great job girls!

I had a sneaky early jump on the scales and on week two I've apparently lost a big fat nothing- not due to weigh in til tuesday officially though so it may change before then.
I am today due my time of the month- is water weight a myth or is that just wishful thinking? 
I've been SO good this week so I don't get it!

Joy x


----------



## Vickie

nope it's not a myth. My weight always goes up before AF. 

Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh yah, there are time I go up like 4 lbs when I get my period :(


My loss is now 108.4 :)


----------



## Embo78

That's brilliant rach :)

I lost three this week. Total 33.5 :) :) :)


----------



## Joybell

Well done for this week!

My time of the month week I ended up only losing half a pound, but at least it was a loss. 
I did a sneaky weigh in the following day and was a further two pounds down! 
Not counting that yet but I really feel like I'm making progress. 

Officially 4.5 pounds lost but really 6.5 lost- almost half a stone!

Back to work in six weeks after maternity leave so I'm hoping for another 12 pounds before then.

I made the WW chocolate brownies the other day there (with prunes!) and they were surprisingly good! Going to give one of the other recipes a try. 

Joy x


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing awesome Embo!

Great job Joy! Hopefully you reach your goal!


----------



## Tilliepink

Well up a lb this week, but I'm not surprised bc I've started my period YET AGAIN! Ugh!

Edit: just weighed my self again after going to the bathroom and I've STS so feel better about that.


----------



## Vickie

great job on the losses everyone! :yipee:

:hugs: Chelci, fingers crossed for a good loss next week!

I finally lost this week! I've been plateaued for a few months now so that's nice! Of course it's Rhys's birthday tomorrow so I doubt I'll lose next week :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - how are you all - I have been off weight watchers for 5 weeks now with things going on! But I am pleased to say although I haven't lost anything I also haven't gained! I now have two weeks holiday and then I will be firmly back on track to get this last stone off!


----------



## Try Rocking

Tillie it'll disappear. Shitty time to get AF but at least it won't hang around :hugs: 

lol Vickie, how often do your baby turn 1? Great job on losing though!

Great job on not gaining Hope! 

My loss is now at 110.2 :)


----------



## Mrs.A

Hi ladies.. Are any of you EBF and doing WW? If so, how is it going and are you losing?

My LO is 14 weeks now and I NEED to start shifting lbs but I'm worried about milk supply.

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Mrs. A, I'm not EBF but I know WW has an option for breastfeeding, I believe they give you an additional 14 points to make sure your supply isn't affected while you lose weight. :)


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi all.

I've just joined WW online and would love to take part in this thread with you all.

LO is 5 weeks old and I need to lose 10kg in order to get back into a UK size 8, pre pregnancy size. Current weight is 72kg / 11 st 4lbs

My daily point allowance is 40 which includes 14 additional points for exclusively Breast feeding.


----------



## TTC LADY

Try Rocking said:


> Hi Mrs. A, I'm not EBF but I know WW has an option for breastfeeding, I believe they give you an additional 14 points to make sure your supply isn't affected while you lose weight. :)

That's right. I am EBF and get an additional 14 daily points. You just need to select nursing option within the account settings


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome lady :) Congratulations on your little one, he's a doll!


----------



## TTCinBC

I've been breastfeeding since my son was born and he is 9 months. I ebf until he was 6/7 months and Ive bene doing ww since he was 6 weeka old and its gone well. I have struggled the last few months because his nursing was up and down but I hadn't vut my bf points in half yet because of that. And I found that I was struggling to loose anything for a bit and it discouraged me and I stoppes for a few months. But I've recently started tracking again and I've cut my bfing poings down to 7 because he only nurses 3-4 times during the day and 1-3 times at night so its significantly less. 

I think the hardest part for me was, it wasn't coming ofd as quickly as I wanted it to brcause I had to maintain a certain intake to keep my milk supply good. But once you can wrap your head atound it taking a little longer then it will get easier


As for me, I lost 1.2 lbs this week and am really happy about that!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Chelci!!


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss!

WI for me tomorrow but not expecting to lose, actually expecting a bit of a gain :roll:

Busted my ankle Tuesday so workouts for the week have come to a stop. Hoping to pick them back up next week. Also had to stop taking my long afternoon walks with Rhys :sulk: so annoyed with myself


----------



## Embo78

Good on you chelc. Well done :)

Sorry bout the ankle injury vickie. It's my worst fear. I'm addicted to my workouts now :(

I lost 1 measley pound this week. I kinda deserved it though because I REALLY enjoyed my bank holiday!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

1 lb is a lot! :hugs: Great job on your loss Em!

I hope you still have a loss tomorrow Vickie :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

:yipee: Lost 4lbs this week. I was extra good and it paid off! Woot! For a total of 32lbs :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Awesome job Tillie!!!


----------



## TTC LADY

So week 1 on WW online weigh in this morning and I have lost 2lbs.

I am EBF so received additional 14 pp / daily. I found that I used all 40 points per day, but did not touch any of my additional 49 points this week.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Lady!!


I forgot to update, I'm down 111 lbs now <3


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone. I've joined WW for the second time and have so far lost 8 1/2 lbs in 3 weeks, and weigh in tomorrow.

I need to lose around 4 stone ideally which seems mammoth at the moment!

I was just wondering if any of you ladies could help with a problem.

Im not having periods at the moment and I think its down to my weight (although OH thinks Im being silly as bigger people than me get pregnant) and my BMI is 36!

Have any of you had this and lost weight then your periods came back? if so how much did u lose before they came back.

thank you and good luck


----------



## Joybell

Great job everyone especially on the four pounds lost!
I lost a pound this week but was a bit naughty on two days because of special occasions. Quite pleased!

To LM- my BMI is currently 35 and my periods returned around 12 weeks PP.
I was BMI 29 when I fell pregnant. Have you had a baby or are you TTC?

Anyway I discovered today that chocolate hob nobs are apparently 3 points?! Is this true?! Lol

Joy x


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: great job on the losses girls!

Not sure what a chocolate hob nob is? :lol: might be a UK thing??

I always had really regular periods even when I was at my heaviest but that doesn't mean that weight can't affect your periods because it can. And losing weight can help you regulate it from what I've read


----------



## Try Rocking

Great losses!

My periods were really wonky when I was really heavy, I can't say for sure when they became more regular because when I started WW I started taking BCP and then stopped around October last year when they became regular. I'm trying to remember how much I had lost in October but I'm having a brainfart right now. 

Losing weight definitely helped me regulate my periods. Hopefully it doesn't take long before yours regulate :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

I stopped having a period at my heaviest and within a month of dieting it came back.


----------



## LM2104

Joybell - I have two daughters and I was about 21lbs lighter then I am now when I conceived them! Hopefully a bit of weight loss will kick start my cycles because I want to try for #3!

Well done on the weight loss!

I have my weigh in tonight but I had a tummy bug yesterday and could only eat toast and butter so am not expecting too much!


----------



## toffee87

Hey all! Can I join?

This is my second week on WW. I use the app, and love the way it encourages me to eat more fruit and veg! 

We are TTC, but should I fall pregnant I would stop counting and just eat healthily x


----------



## Embo78

Well done ladies and hi to the newbies :)

I lost 3.5lbs this week. Total 38 lbs! Whoop!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Welcome Toffee! 

Great job Em, you are doing awesome!


----------



## Vickie

LM2104 said:


> Joybell - I have two daughters and I was about 21lbs lighter then I am now when I conceived them! Hopefully a bit of weight loss will kick start my cycles because I want to try for #3!
> 
> Well done on the weight loss!
> 
> I have my weigh in tonight but I had a tummy bug yesterday and could only eat toast and butter so am not expecting too much!

How did your WI go? Are you feeling better? :hugs:



toffee87 said:


> Hey all! Can I join?
> 
> This is my second week on WW. I use the app, and love the way it encourages me to eat more fruit and veg!
> 
> We are TTC, but should I fall pregnant I would stop counting and just eat healthily x

:hi: welcome and good luck! :flower:



Embo78 said:


> Well done ladies and hi to the newbies :)
> 
> I lost 3.5lbs this week. Total 38 lbs! Whoop!!

Yay for your loss :yipee: You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## LM2104

Great loss Embo!

I lost 2 1/2 lbs this week which takes my total up to 11 lbs in 4 weeks! And I did up a pair of jeans I used to tie with a hairband!

Vickie I am feeling better now thank you

If I can lose a 1lb this coming week I will have hit my 5% target


----------



## Incubus

Hi everyone :flower:

I've started the online weight watchers plan today, I did it a few years ago and lost a couple of stone but I put it all back on when I was pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job LM! 

Welcome Incubus :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Another 2 lbs this week! 34 lbs


----------



## toffee87

Somebody stop me!

I'm PMS'ing, have no treat points left and all I want is sweet stuff!

I need restraining haha x


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Tillie!

Toffee get some fruit on hand! If you're going to chow down on sweet stuff try fruit. Watermelon is super sweet and at least it's healthy :hugs: 
Have you tried frozen grapes? They're good to munch on as well :) You can do it!


----------



## Embo78

Toffee the only way I can stop my craving when I'm pmsing is hard exercise!


----------



## toffee87

I feel ashamed, but we went to pizza hut. Well, to be honest I don't feel ashamed. I've still been eating WAY better than before haha x


----------



## Try Rocking

lol you need a treat every now and then!


----------



## Embo78

Yes occasional treats are a must :thumbup:


----------



## LM2104

I've had a bad weekend! I've been suffering with migraines all weekend and couldnt be bothered to cook last night and so we had a chinese takeaway... it was delicious but now I feel guilty. Im going to have to work extra hard this week!

On a plus note though, I always used to suffer with migraines when AF was on her way so maybe the weight loss is working!


----------



## Try Rocking

LM don't beat yourself up about it, we all have days like that, as long as you keep going after that's all that matters. :hugs: 
I'm glad your migraines are getting better! 


I am down 2.6 lbs this week which brings my total to 113.4 :)


----------



## LM2104

That's an amazing total Rocking! Well done!

Does anyone have any good veggie combinations for 0 pp soup? Im getting a bit bored of the same old thing all the time


----------



## Embo78

Lm my favourite it carrot and coriander but I put onion and celery in too. 

Butternutsquash and red pepper is my second favourite!!

TRy rocking. That is awesome. You're doing great keeping up the hard work while you're pregnant :)


----------



## LM2104

Thanks Embo! I've been making butternut squash and chilli which is nice but a bit bored of it now. We have an allotment and I'm going to be overrun with squashes by the end of summer so definately need some more combos!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I haven't made 0 point soup in at least 8 years, I remember cabbage, zucchini... and then my mind goes blank lol


----------



## Incubus

I wish I liked soup!

Does everyone use the all of the weekly points every week? Seems like a lot of extra points to me. Last time I did ww it was the old style plan!


----------



## Try Rocking

I don't go anywhere near the weekly points but I do use my activity points. I found if I use my weeklies I don't lose weight (that's me, it does work for some people) and if I don't use my activity points I don't lose weight either. I eat what I earn!


----------



## Incubus

I shall try to avoid them then and most probably use a couple on weeks where it's a special occasion like birthdays etc.


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely! Have treat days occasionally (I do mine on WI day so I have a good weight to put in lol) otherwise it'll get frustrating. :)


----------



## LM2104

I usually have a naughty dinner the night of my WI, like a curry or something. Thats my treat for the week, although I may have to forfeit it this week as I have a nasty feeling Im not going to do very well


----------



## Embo78

I rarely touch mine but its good to know they're there if needed :)


----------



## toffee87

This is where I fail, I love treats. Haha.


----------



## TTC LADY

Lost another 2lb this week


----------



## Embo78

Well done ttc lady :)


----------



## Incubus

Well done :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!


----------



## toffee87

I lost 2 pounds, quite a shock after my treats haha x


----------



## Vickie

Well done on the losses everyone! :mrgreen:

I probably use my weeklies to much. I did it before (pre-pregnancy) and didn't have any problems losing but it doesn't seem to be working as well this time. 

Bad long weekend here :argh: On track now though :thumbup: Unfortunately I still can't do much in the way of exercise bar walking which is terrible for my mood :dohh:


----------



## LM2104

Urgh, Ive had a terrible week still suffering from migraines and both my DDs are ill so not been good at all!

I have my weigh in tonight and I'm dreading it because I think I've put on about 1 1/2 lbs! 

When you've had a bad week how do u get yourself back on track?

Well done on losses!


----------



## Embo78

Lost 1.5 lbs this week for a total of 39.5 lbs :) :)

LM. When I have a bad day I just write the day off and start a fresh the next day. I literally pretend it didn't happen! Either that or do a load of exercise to cancel it out. The other day I had 20 points worth of treats so I went for a walk with my ww pedometer on and said we'll walk until it hits 10 and then walk back!! Ended up walking so far and long I earned 33 points!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Yep, I just start the next day off fresh. I also try and exercise on days I anticipate being bad. Even if I'm not counting points on bad days I try and exercise as much as possible to hopefully cancel it out. 

:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Great job on your loss Embo! :yipee: Almost at forty pounds :wohoo:

LM I tend to make myself WI--once I acknowledge the damage I find it easier to get back on track (if I just ignore it I'll keep ignoring it :blush:)


----------



## LM2104

Well I put 1lb on so Im back on a 10lb loss now!

Yep you're alright, I just need to right it off and remind myself of the reasons I'm doing this!

Embo that sounds like a mammoth walk! I need to get motivated for more exercise, I started off really well and then just let the exercise trail off...

TryRocking how is the exercise and dieting go whilst youre pregnant? I hope to be pregnant too but want to keep up the exercise and healthy eating at the same time of it happens because I put on 3 stones with my second DD and there is no way I can afford to do that again!


----------



## Try Rocking

So far it's going alright, my biggest issue right now is cravings and starving! I seem to be hungry just about all the time and I'm trying to keep myself content with fruits and veggies. So far it's working but it'll be nice when it calms down a bit. 
I'm still doing good on exercise, I jog every second day and walk at least every second day although in the nicer weather it's everyday. 
I got the ok from my doctor too, does your doctor know you're doing weight watcher's? Mine said it's all healthy eating and proportions so as long as I'm not starving myself (eat when I'm hungry) then I'm good to go.


----------



## Vickie

you'll lose that pound very quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Incubus

First weigh in today, lost 5.6lb :D


----------



## Try Rocking

That is a great first loss Incubus!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Amazing loss Incubus!


----------



## Embo78

Great job incubus. :yipee:


----------



## fairydust87

Hi all

I started WW 4 months and 2 weeks ago and have lost 2 stone 7.5lbs and back to pre baby weight :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Fairy!


----------



## Incubus

fairydust87 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I started WW 4 months and 2 weeks ago and have lost 2 stone 7.5lbs and back to pre baby weight :)

That's amazing, hope mine comes off that quickly :D


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies. I joined on Friday. I'm also breastfeeding. Struggling a bit with hunger, even with a silly amount of points.


----------



## lj2245

I started yesterday. I'm breastfeeding and my son has cows milk protein and soya allergies so I am pretty restricted in what I can eat. I lost 4 stone with WW last year and it was pretty easy but I struggled yesterday because I couldn't eat my normal WW 'treats' of curly wurly, skimmed milk latte and a yogurt :( I feel SO hungry all the time. 

I have 53 points a day!! I can't believe how hungry I am lol. That's about 2500 calories!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome Natalie and lj! 

Wow that does sound tough having to cut out dairy etc :(


----------



## lj2245

It might be a blessing in disguise. My eldest just left half the pizza he was having for lunch and normally I'd have eaten it lol.


----------



## Vickie

lj2245 said:


> It might be a blessing in disguise. My eldest just left half the pizza he was having for lunch and normally I'd have eaten it lol.

good point :rofl:


----------



## TTC LADY

Week 3 and have lost 3lbs. Total weight loss is now 7lbs.

LO has just been diagnosed as having cows milk protein intolerance, which significantly restricts my intake of treats - biscuits, chocolates etc. a blessing in disguise I guess, but does mean I am struggling to eat my daily allowance of 40 points.

This plus exclusive breast feeding I think has resulted in the 3lb weight loss this week.

Anyone else whose cut out dairy notice am increased level of weight loss weekly.


----------



## lj2245

TTC LADY said:


> Week 3 and have lost 3lbs. Total weight loss is now 7lbs.
> 
> LO has just been diagnosed as having cows milk protein intolerance, which significantly restricts my intake of treats - biscuits, chocolates etc. a blessing in disguise I guess, but does mean I am struggling to eat my daily allowance of 40 points.
> 
> This plus exclusive breast feeding I think has resulted in the 3lb weight loss this week.
> 
> Anyone else whose cut out dairy notice am increased level of weight loss weekly.

Is your LO ok with soya? I've had to give up milk products and soya.


----------



## NatalieW

Soya protein and cows milk protein are similar and the body deals with them the same way. So that's why you have to, sometimes cut out soya and cows milk protein.


----------



## Rota

hi can i join in with you ladies? I started WW last friday as im sick of being 'the fat nurse' :( Ive joined online as it was cheapest. Im struggling with the amount of points ive got, ive got 59 points?!?!?! Im EBF but 59 points?!?! I havent touched the 'weekly points'. Ive got a lot of weight to lose. Part of my head cant get around the fact that i can sit and eat pretty much anything (and everything) but should still lose weight?

Spending most of the time when LO naps adding my recipies to the online tracker.


----------



## Vickie

Rota said:


> hi can i join in with you ladies? I started WW last friday as im sick of being 'the fat nurse' :( Ive joined online as it was cheapest. Im struggling with the amount of points ive got, ive got 59 points?!?!?! Im EBF but 59 points?!?! I havent touched the 'weekly points'. Ive got a lot of weight to lose. Part of my head cant get around the fact that i can sit and eat pretty much anything (and everything) but should still lose weight?
> 
> Spending most of the time when LO naps adding my recipies to the online tracker.

:hi: Welcome and good luck!

You get more points added for the BF to, I think it's 14. Anyways it is important for you to eat all of your points but if you find you're having problems with it you could always drink some juice or eat something like cheese which is still healthy but higher in points?


----------



## Embo78

Welcome rota! I was amazed by the amount of points I could eat when I got the extra 14. I ended up having full fat Greek yoghurt with seeds, dried fruit and honey every night for a healthy "loads of points" snack!! I didn't want to use up my points on unhealthy foods. 

Lost 2 lbs this week for a total of 41.5 lbs :yipee:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Embo!

Welcome Rota! Definitely make sure you eat/drink all your points! It seems hard but you'll be missing those points when you start losing them lol


----------



## lj2245

3lb off for me :) Not bad considering I've only been dieting 5 days :) Chose Friday for my weigh ins :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job LJ!


----------



## Rota

Weigh in day today :D Ive lost 9lb yay me!! Almost at first target, thought i would start with small achievable targets of 1 stone at a time. I WILL fit into primark clothes!!


----------



## Vickie

wow amazing losses Embo, lj and Rota :yipee: 

I ended up a pound down this week though still a pound up from my lowest. Oh well at least I seem to be steadily going down at the moment which is good. Still not able to exercise. Going to try next week but my ankle is still sore at times so we'll see......doing lots of walks with the baby though! :thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Some great losses here girls. Even you Vickie. 

I lost 1lb this week.


----------



## lj2245

Lots of losses :) well done girls :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great losses you guys!


----------



## gertrude

Hello ladies :flower:

I'm a WW member too and am really struggling atm. I have a lot going on in my personal life which makes it tough to stick to (I comfort eat, stress eat, happy eat, eat eat eat) but I need to sort this out because being overweight still makes me eat too :dohh: work that one out then :dohh:

Anyway, I'm about 1st 6lb down on where I started, but I'm hovering around this weight and have been for months now. I have another 4/5st to lose really (no idea where I want to be tbh, I'd be really happy at 15st so another 2st 3lb to go).

I've always been fat, I'm tall (5'9) and it's quite scary to become someone I never have been before.

So, weigh in was last night, sts which is a sodding miracle after the cider/bbq/crisp fest I had last week

This week I'm taking it one day at a time. It's my OHs birthday celebration on Saturday so I'm saving all my weeklies for that (minus the ones I used for his birthday pizza last night).

One step at a time...........:coffee:

oh, e2a - I'm also trying to get pregnant again, and really need to shift the weight for that too. I'm just about a stone heavier than I was last time


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome gertrude and good luck! :hugs: 

It's so hard to break the habit of comfort eating--I still struggle with it at times.

How is everyone doing? :flower:

I'm back to exercising and feel great for it (sore but great :lol:) Still trying to get over the kids cold :roll: but doing well on food this week. Well apart from a very bad blowout weekend that involved a festival and a birthday party :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Well done on all the losses and welcome Gertrude. I'm also an emotional eater. Always have been :( The only thinks these days that stops me over eating is lots and lots of exercise!

Lost 3 lbs this week. Total 44.5 lbs. getting closer to fitting in my wedding dress :) :) :)


----------



## Rota

Lost 2lb this week which i was surprised at as we had pizza for lunch one day and i havent really walked as much as last week, mainly been pottering around the garden doing little bits. Im planning on going swimming this week and walking to town tomorrow which is 3 miles in total :D


----------



## lj2245

1.5lb off for me :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 36 total!


----------



## bellaxgee

newbie here! :wave:

I promised myself that I would lose all of my baby weight and more after having my daughter, Alexa. Well here I am 17 months later and I am still at my highest weight EVER (not pregnant that is). I am tired of feeling like this. I want to be in pictures with my daughter and go on rides with her. I want to be healthy for her, and for myself.

I just joined WW and am beginning my road to happiness and healthiness!


----------



## shortie58

Hello please may I join?? I too have been struggling recently but joined online for three months and have bought scales from Argos, I had my fist weigh in on Friday morning nd had lost 5lb:thumbup: but so far this week I have been so so so so hungry :growlmad:... Am trying really hard to stick to my points sigh!!!!

I weighed 12.5 before having my daughter 2 years ago and I now weigh 11.1 :thumbup:

Good luck everyone


----------



## Embo78

3.5 lbs off this week. Total 48 lbs :)


----------



## Vickie

bellaxgee said:


> newbie here! :wave:
> 
> I promised myself that I would lose all of my baby weight and more after having my daughter, Alexa. Well here I am 17 months later and I am still at my highest weight EVER (not pregnant that is). I am tired of feeling like this. I want to be in pictures with my daughter and go on rides with her. I want to be healthy for her, and for myself.
> 
> I just joined WW and am beginning my road to happiness and healthiness!

Welcome and good luck :hugs: I started WW for much the same reasons. Though I was always on the heavier side



shortie58 said:


> Hello please may I join?? I too have been struggling recently but joined online for three months and have bought scales from Argos, I had my fist weigh in on Friday morning nd had lost 5lb:thumbup: but so far this week I have been so so so so hungry :growlmad:... Am trying really hard to stick to my points sigh!!!!
> 
> I weighed 12.5 before having my daughter 2 years ago and I now weigh 11.1 :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck everyone

:hi: Welcome! Great job on your loss so far :)



Embo78 said:


> 3.5 lbs off this week. Total 48 lbs :)

:yipee: You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Rota

Well done on the losses!!

Another 2lb of here, got my 5% milestone :D Ive lost 14lb in total and i finally fit into sainsburys size 22 trousers :D Next milestone is another stone to lose :D


----------



## Embo78

Thanks vickie :) how're you doing?

Well done Rota. I love going down a size. :) :)


----------



## Rota

Finally i am a 'mainstream' size, cannot wait to be able to get into primark clothes :D


----------



## LM2104

Hi Ladies, I've been MIA for a few weeks.

Its been pretty bad I pulled a tendon in my foot, came off the pill which has left me feeling awful and my parents seperated so I've had a bad time and put on 4 1/2 lbs but I'm getting back on the diet wagon again now so wish me luck!

I'm sorry I havent read through the comments I missed but I'm sure you're all doing brilliantly!


----------



## Vickie

Rota said:


> Well done on the losses!!
> 
> Another 2lb of here, got my 5% milestone :D Ive lost 14lb in total and i finally fit into sainsburys size 22 trousers :D Next milestone is another stone to lose :D

Isn't it great to come down sizes :yipee: Awesome job!



Embo78 said:


> Thanks vickie :) how're you doing?
> 
> Well done Rota. I love going down a size. :) :)

err :blush:



LM2104 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been MIA for a few weeks.
> 
> Its been pretty bad I pulled a tendon in my foot, came off the pill which has left me feeling awful and my parents seperated so I've had a bad time and put on 4 1/2 lbs but I'm getting back on the diet wagon again now so wish me luck!
> 
> I'm sorry I havent read through the comments I missed but I'm sure you're all doing brilliantly!

:hugs: I hope your foot heals soon. So sorry about your parents


----------



## Embo78

'Nuff said!!!! :haha:

STS this week. I'm happy I pulled it back cos I was 5 lbs up on Saturday but really mad at myself for dicking about so close to the wedding :growlmad:


----------



## Vickie

Sounds like you are on the right track now!! :) Great job on pulling back and losing the gain


----------



## Vickie

how are we all doing!? :flower:

better then me I hope :blush:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully better than me!


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi all,

Back on WW, for the millionth time! Only lost 0.5lbs last week but I did drink over my PPs. Have been a lot better this week and earned 40+APs, hoping the scales are nice to me Tuesday :)

I can't keep chopping and changing so should be around for awhile :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Haven't updated in a while but I'm still at it. It's definitely slowed down this summer though, with all the BBQs and drinks and snacks by the fire it's definitely difficult. I'm down another 4lbs for a total of 40lbs. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hi All :)
Today I have decided that I have to do something with my weight.
I have done slimming world before and I enjoyed it but I thought I will try WW. I had little one 20 months ago but I had 3 pregnancies straight after each other so right now I hate my fat tummy. 
I am bit scared about points and how to know how many points is what. I looked up on my local WW and nearest one is on Wednesday evening..... So I am guessing I have last few days enjoying all that sweets and naughty food lol


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Blue. Have you started the program yet? It's always a bit daunting at first but you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Tilliepink

Down another 5lbs for a total of 45lbs!! This is what I weighed when I got pregnant with my first child and what I weighed when I graduated college! Woooop!


----------



## maryp0ppins

I'm back!
im so ashamed of my current weight! I have put on 3 stone in 2 years and have just been on a beach holiday where I did not feel comfortable wearing a bikini and I was the only partner/wife not wearing one! (we went to a wedding abroad)

I am going to a high school friends wedding next August in Canada and want to be feeling great! I am also planning to buy my wedding dress for my own wedding whilst there.I tried some on for fun a few weeks ago and one of the sample sizes did not fit over my hips!

I am starting at 12st3 and my goal is 9st-9st7lbs which I am certain is realistic as I was there 2 yrs ago.

Today is day 3,Friday I am going (back) to my meetings!


----------



## holdontohope

Hello! 

I just joined WW in hopes of losing the last of the baby weight before a wedding in September. It's given me 40 points and 49 other points (not really sure I understand the other points yet). 

I don't understand how I will lose weight eating all those points?? I am a huge carb and sweets eater, so I was hoping this program helped me with that. I am also big on fruits which I guess are free :) 

So since I am EBF and pumping, do I log in that in activities? Or is that why they have me extra points for nursing? Also when I exercise, it adds more points? 

Just looking for someone to help and explain things to me :)


----------



## Try Rocking

The 49 other points are weekly points so if you want to have a night out or whatever you can dip into those. 

Your 40 points will have an extra 14 points added to it (so you really only have 26 but the extra 14 is accounting for those extra calories you need for BF). And when you exercise you don't add in BF but any other activities you do (walking/running/going to the gym, you can even add in doing laundry/cleaning) and that will give you extra points as well. You can click on activities to see the types of things you can count as exercise/activity points. 

Welcome ladies by the way! :)


----------



## Vickie

great job Tillie!

Rach explained the system well :) you will want to eat those points for BF--don't want to mess with your supply. And the weeklies you can use or not use at your discretion 

Sorry I've been so MIA. With Hannah out of school things were crazy busy. But she's back in now so hopefully I'll have a bit more time to be on here :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

how has everyone got on this week? 
I am going tonight for my first weigh in since I re joined and I think ive lost 3lbs! I am so close to being in the 11 stone bracket now.


----------



## Embo78

Hi all. I've lost 69.5 lbs now. Only 1/2 a pound off 5 stone :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

Embo78 said:


> Hi all. I've lost 69.5 lbs now. Only 1/2 a pound off 5 stone :)

wow well done! that is amazing.

Turns out I lost 4 lbs this week :) its my first week back on and fully expecting it to slow down this coming week.


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 50lbs total! Yay!


----------



## holdontohope

Hey Girls! 

So last Sunday was my first weigh in day and I lost 4.6lbs in the first week! :happydance: I was shocked and thrilled to lose that much and not have my milk supply compromised at all. I loved how I could still eat sweets since that is my weak spot. I also learned that I eat too much crackers and had no idea that a bag full of wheat thins would eat up so many points!! (and calories) I feel like weight watchers is helping me fill up more on fruits and veggies and overall make healthier choices.

However......... It was my birthday a few days ago and I was surprised with food/cake/treats etc. I didn't have the will power to say no :( And ever since then I haven't had the will power to stop eating! I have felt starving constantly, like no joke. Maybe something is wrong?? I couldn't stand the constant hungry feeling so these last few days I have just said screw it and ate what I wanted too and I don't know why :shrug: 

Has this happened to anyone else? I guess I would call it ups and downs on WW? I have promised myself tomorrow I am back to tracking everything and I am determined. I really hope I can stick to it! I feel like a failure these last few days and its depressing :( I am sure I will cry tomorrow when I step on the scale and have gained all 4lbs back!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im bacckkk! :bodyb:
My total weight loss so far is 27lbs (just to update the front page).
Im rejoining WW and cant wait to get started again!
Im already back to PP weight :dance: super excited about that!


----------



## Vickie

Embo78 said:


> Hi all. I've lost 69.5 lbs now. Only 1/2 a pound off 5 stone :)

Great job! :yipee: that's an amazing loss!



maryp0ppins said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I've lost 69.5 lbs now. Only 1/2 a pound off 5 stone :)
> 
> wow well done! that is amazing.
> 
> Turns out I lost 4 lbs this week :) its my first week back on and fully expecting it to slow down this coming week.Click to expand...

:wohoo: good job!! 4 pounds in one week is awesome!



Tilliepink said:


> Down 50lbs total! Yay!

:happydance: Great job Tillie! 50 pounds is such a big milestone! (or it was for me :lol:)



holdontohope said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> So last Sunday was my first weigh in day and I lost 4.6lbs in the first week! :happydance: I was shocked and thrilled to lose that much and not have my milk supply compromised at all. I loved how I could still eat sweets since that is my weak spot. I also learned that I eat too much crackers and had no idea that a bag full of wheat thins would eat up so many points!! (and calories) I feel like weight watchers is helping me fill up more on fruits and veggies and overall make healthier choices.
> 
> However......... It was my birthday a few days ago and I was surprised with food/cake/treats etc. I didn't have the will power to say no :( And ever since then I haven't had the will power to stop eating! I have felt starving constantly, like no joke. Maybe something is wrong?? I couldn't stand the constant hungry feeling so these last few days I have just said screw it and ate what I wanted too and I don't know why :shrug:
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? I guess I would call it ups and downs on WW? I have promised myself tomorrow I am back to tracking everything and I am determined. I really hope I can stick to it! I feel like a failure these last few days and its depressing :( I am sure I will cry tomorrow when I step on the scale and have gained all 4lbs back!

:hugs: it can be hard to get back on track. When you are thinking of food have you tried drinking a glass of water or going for a walk to divert yourself. If you feel you absolutely must eat something have some fruits or veggies handy that you can quickly grab?



Guppy051708 said:


> Im bacckkk! :bodyb:
> My total weight loss so far is 27lbs (just to update the front page).
> Im rejoining WW and cant wait to get started again!
> Im already back to PP weight :dance: super excited about that!

:hi: Welcome back!


----------



## Vickie

no loss but no gain for me this week which was frustrating but AF arrived on Sunday and I think that probably had something to do with it :roll:


----------



## Vickie

I lost last week :yipee:

We'll see how this week goes. We have leftover pizza in the fridge that I'm desperately trying to avoid :dohh:

how's everyone?


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: go Vickie!! :dance:

Im down another 3lbs, so total of 30lb loss. Im 4lbs below my prepregnancy weight but im Not really trying yet. I had HG and lost nearly 15lbs while i was preg. So thats probably why


----------



## holdontohope

Congrats on the weight loss girls :happydance: 

I have not lost or gained. So I guess I'm doing ok. I had a really bad eating week... So I'm really going to try harder this week!! I know bf burns calories, but baby is not eating every two hours anymore so I really need to watch what I am eating now! Lol I took her on a 2 mile walk this morning and it felt so refreshing :)


----------



## maryp0ppins

I STS last week so really hoping ive lost this week!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck on both of your WIs! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

hope everyone had a better week and did well with weigh in :bodyb:

AFM, i weighed in today at 177.6 lbs. So i lost 1.2lbs for the week and im now down a total of 31.4lbs 

I felt so dumb today bc for some reason i thought i weighed in at 177 last week and so when the scale basically wasn't budging at weigh in this week i got in a bit of a tizzy thinking that i did PERFECT this week w eating and whatnot and didn't understand it....but then i logged in on WW and it congratulated me for losing over 1lb :blush: thats when i realized that my mommy brain is really getting the best of me :haha: ...but now that i know this, im a happy camper :lol:


----------



## Tilliepink

2lbs lost this week for a total of 53lbs!
Happy thanksgiving to all those celebrating this weekend, xx


----------



## Vickie

how was your Thanksgiving Tillie? :)

I won't even go into how bad my eating was :blush:

great job on your loss Guppy!


----------



## Tilliepink

It was really nice. But I ate so many bad things. Lol no way I will see a loss this week I'm just hoping to have STS but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Vickie

yeah same :blush: and we leave for TX in less than a week :dohh: I'm a lost cause


----------



## Embo78

Checking back in here. Back to weight watchers tomorrow after messing about since my wedding in July. 
Reckon I've gained a stone (14 lbs) but I'll find out for definite tomorrow. 

Feeling annoyed that I've allowed myself to gain but on the other hand, proud that I'm nipping it in the bud this time. Every other time I've done this I've gained back EVERYTHING I lost plus another stone plus!

My weight watcher leader said it's totally normal to gain weight in the honeymoon period! Three months is a long honeymoon tho :haha:


----------



## maryp0ppins

I have my WI tonight, feeling really positive and hopeful of I have lost something!
So far I have loss 5.5 total but I am completely in the zone now!


----------



## Vickie

how did your weigh ins go?

Sorry I've been MIA--we were out of the country for a couple of weeks (no internet access). I'm back now though and getting back on track :)


----------



## Guppy051708

My family was in for a couple of weeks and we tend to eat a lot when they r here...so needless to say I went from 176lbs to 181lbs (my weight fluctuates sooo easily, I hate it!!!) but good news is that I'm back to 176lbs so no new change for me but at least I got that back off rather easily. I'm guessing all the crap food I was eating w all that sodium caused a bit of water weight. I notice my weight doesn't fluctuate as much when I eat well


----------



## Embo78

Guppy I can easily bang five lbs on in a week but it takes me a bit longer to
Get it off unfortunately :( hate that!!

I get weighed in the morning. Had a fantastic week. Eating well and exercising hard every day. On Tuesday the scales hadn't moved at all so we'll see what happens in the morning on the ww scales :thumbup: Either way I'm just so glad I'm back in control and already feel
So much better than I did last week :)


----------



## Vickie

I put on 10 on my trip Guppy :blush:

Good luck with your WI Embo! Doesn't it feel great to feel like you are in control? :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Vickie. It really does. Nothing tastes as good as that feeling you get when you're back on it!!

I lost 4 lbs this week. Wasn't expecting that one bit!!! Was thinking 2 but I'll take it cos I really do deserve it with the amount of exercise I've done!!


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss Embo :yipee: it sounds like you deserve it!


----------



## Guppy051708

Awesome job embo!

Girls, I'm glad it seems normal for weight to fluctuate so extreme. Confession: I have to weigh myself naked as soon as I get up. I know if I wait until the evening it can be as much as 5-10lbs heavier. Lately I've been eating more fruits and veggies and it doesn't seem to fluctuate as much but I still weigh in the am


WEIGH IN: 173.8lbs :yipee: I havnt been this light in three years!!im so thrilled! I've officially lost 35.2lbs.


----------



## Embo78

Well done guppy that's amazing. I bet you can really feel it now can't you :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I can see the difference in my love handles :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Great job Steph! I WI naked in the mornings after the bathroom myself :lol:


----------



## maryp0ppins

I lost 1lb last week.


----------



## Tilliepink

I'm at 55lbs lost. :)


----------



## swood9

I am doing terrible! I can't figure out how to get back on the wagon!


----------



## Vickie

awesome job Tillie! :yipee:

you and me both swood :blush: I really just need to stop making excuses


----------



## maryp0ppins

I really hate getting "out of the zone" and this time of yr is when I always quit ww! My birthday next week and then I think oh only 3 weeks until xmas I cant be bothered. 

I managed to lose 3.5 this week!!!

Eta 9.5 total. My first goal was 10 lbs by dec 1 which is totally do able from here!


----------



## Embo78

0.5 lb on this week. Absolutely flabbergasted because I've been bang on with my food and exercised hard ever day. 

Gutted but I'll keep on going and hope for a big loss next week :/


----------



## Vickie

could be water weight Embo? So frustrating isn't it? :hugs: are you measuring at all?


----------



## Guppy051708

if i work out too often during the week, i usually dont lose weight. exercise is essentially, but 90% of your weightloss will be bc of what you ate.
working out is very good, no doubt, but if you workout too often, then you'll have too much of a deficit and your body will want to hold on to everything.


----------



## Guppy051708

My total weight loss is now 36lbs. Half way there!


----------



## Embo78

Thank you ladies. Vickie i measured myself a week ago so I don't want to measure again too soon. 

Guppy, I try to eat more points when I've had a heavy exercise day but some days I just didn't have the appetite :( Well done on 36 lbs :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

So proud of myself! I went over my WW points by 13 points yesterday, for USA Thanksgiving, however, i really tried to keep it as low as possible. Im so thankful for those surplus points! Still managed to lose a pound and a half :dance:

My total weightloss is now 37.5 lbs :thumbup: One more pound to go and i'll be in the 160s!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

That's great guppy :)

I lost 2 this week so 60.5 lbs total. Hopefully not too long to get this weight off I gained after the wedding :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Terrific job hon!


----------



## Vickie

impressive Guppy! :yipee:

Great job on your loss as well Embo :)


----------



## mamadonna

Hello Hope you don't mind me joining back in,I was on this thread quite sometime ago,I've put the weight and more back on but really need to loose it again.gonna try it at home till after Christmas them maybe go back to class,hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Vickie

mamadonna said:


> Hello Hope you don't mind me joining back in,I was on this thread quite sometime ago,I've put the weight and more back on but really need to loose it again.gonna try it at home till after Christmas them maybe go back to class,hope everyone is well!!

:hi: Of course not! Welcome back :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,I don't suppose there's any offers on for joining at the moment,that anyone knows of x


----------



## Guppy051708

mamadonna said:


> Thank you,I don't suppose there's any offers on for joining at the moment,that anyone knows of x

Hmm I'll check my email. Usually They send me promos like that when they are good. Both times that I joined they had a deal going on that they wavered the start up fee if u purchased three months at a time.


----------



## Embo78

Welcome mamadonna :wave: when I get my card each month I get an offer attached if I bring a friend to a meeting. Do you have a friend or family member going at the mo?

I lost 1/2 this week. Had lots of treats so quite happy with my half! 61 lbs total :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Wonderful embo! That's why I love WW so much...enjoy treats and lose weight. Now that's a win!


----------



## mamadonna

A girl I work with goes,I'll ask her tomorrow thank you x


----------



## Try Rocking

Donna, from what I recall they usually offer a free join after the new year! I'm hoping they do it again because as soon as I can I'm going to be rejoining :)


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah that's what I was thinking,I'll just do it at home till the new year!x


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss Embo :thumbup: it's hard to lose at this time of year that's for sure!

I was thinking the same, that there will likely be deals after the New Year :)


----------



## Guppy051708

i didn't find anything in my email for deals. sorry. if i do in the future, i'll let you know but i agree. im guessing the best deal of the year will be at the start of the yr. i know gyms and diet companys love to take advantage of "new year resolutions"


----------



## Guppy051708

This week seemed like a bit of a waste. Blah. Only lost half of a pound. However this does happen every few weeks and it's typically followed by losing more than usual the next week. So I'm hopeful that will happen again. 


Total lost to date: 38.3lbs. I weigh 170.7


----------



## Embo78

Guppy I felt the same after my 1/2 lb loss this week but instead of keeping up the hard week I've eaten like a pig the last three days so now I'm having to furiously back peddle in order to pull it back!!

My goal for next week is to try to just have ONE treat day, not THREE!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

i'll join that goal with ya hon! 
A little accountability would be a good thing for me.


----------



## Embo78

Me too hun. I'm actually considering having no treat days and perhaps allowing myself a small treat per day instead :shrug: I obviously can't be trusted with those damn weeklies!!


----------



## Embo78

Well I gained a lb and I've done my back in :( what a shit week eh?!!

Had a good food day yesterday. Usually by Thursday night I've eaten all my weeklies! I did eat some but I have loads left to play with for the rest of the week. Need to be careful though because I'm not going to be able to exercise hard this week. 
My backs feeling better each day though so I'll be gradually working in more exercise each day. Yesterday I earned 3 activity points on my pedometer just by getting up and walking around more. 

Total loss 60 lbs. 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope your back gets better. That's the worst :hugs:
Its so frustrating when the scale doesn't budge. Hope you see a smaller number next week :hugs:

AFM, I lost a little over 1lb this week. Total loss is 39.4lbs. Officially in the 160s!


----------



## Embo78

Well done guppy :)

I lost 2.5 lbs this week. 62.6 lbs total :)

Really wanted to get a good loss this week particularly because my Ww leader has left :( absolutely gutted. I really wanted to get to goal with her :cry:


----------



## Vickie

So I've been terrible. Trip to Texas, US Thanksgiving, getting ready for Christmas, parties, Christmas day :blush: And to top it off a foot injury so workouts got sidelined.

I completely erased my WW history and am starting from scratch at 0 pounds lost. So depressing but less depressing than seeing where I was at pre-Rhys and where I am now. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## mamadonna

I'm gonna start meetings from next Thursday!!I got so much chocolate for Xmas,I need someone to eat it all for me lol


----------



## Embo78

It's so hard to stay on track over Christmas Vickie. Well done on being proactive and starting a complete fresh :)

Mamadonna, we're weigh in buddy's :) I've given all my chocolates away now so the temptation is out of my path :haha:

Still struggling to get out of "Christmas mode" keep nibbling at stuff and drinking a beer in the evening. I think now that it's all gone it'll be easier to get back on track :)


----------



## Vickie

I've frozen some of my chocolate. :lol:

Threw away some cookies and err ate all the fudge :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

Hubby keeps eating mine embo so it's all good!!I really really want to loose a stone,then hopefully that'll lead to a bfp!!


----------



## mamadonna

Vickie I would never think of freezing some!!


----------



## Vickie

some chocolate freezes really well! :)

Today was okay. I had everything tracked out only to get home and realize t hat we didn't have enough time to cook the ribs we'd set out so I had to quickly change my plans. We'll have the ribs tomorrow (which are higher in points but what can you do). I should still be okay points wise though, I worked them out earlier. 

I earned a lot of AP through walking around the mall and clearing out the Christmas decs this afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

how's everyone's weekend going? Doing pretty good here I think! I've planned meals through until Wednesday, hopefully that will help keep me on track


----------



## Embo78

My day keeps starting out really well but by the end I'm picking and mindlessly eating :( :( need to get a bloody grip!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Gained weight from Christmas but I'm happy to report I'm back on track. Weighed in today at 167.4lbs. This brings my total loss to 41.6lbs


----------



## Vickie

Great job Steph!:)

:hugs: Embo, I struggle later on in the day as well. Especially with the kids having snacks and whatnot. It's hard not to eat while I'm getting it ready!


----------



## Vickie

ugh had a bite of the kids chocolate today :roll: but otherwise doing pretty good I guess. At least I didn't go overboard I guess


----------



## Vickie

Happy new year ladies! :flower: Here's to us all meeting our weight loss goals in 2014 :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Happy new year (a little late!!!)

I gained 5.5 lbs over the two week Christmas break :/ I was expecting it but I'm not proud of myself. It's quite scary how little self control I actually had!!!

Is anyone else doing the new Simple Start? I did my first day yesterday and love it so far. Went to bed full up :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Oh boy. It's time to admit all the bad things I did. I've gained 10lbs over the last 3 weeks. How did I turn Christmas into 3 weeks is beyond me. So I'm starting fresh went and got a bunch of fruit, veg and lean meats yesterday. I can do this.

What is that plan Em?


----------



## Embo78

It's similar to filling and healthy tillie. This will explain it better.....

https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=98952


----------



## Vickie

I saw it but have been sticking to the other plan. I'm also counting cals on MFP which is interesting. My calories are actually very low even though I use all my WW points :wacko: So I've been eating my AP to get my calories up a bit....we'll see how that works!

Good luck getting back on track Embo and Tillie :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Vickie. Today is my second day of being 100% true to Simple Start. Just made some free cherry and orange jam. I'll use it on my crumpets that are also free whoop! This new approach is exactly what I needed :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I havnt tried the simple start. I got the just it was just for new members but apparently not! :blush:

Gained weight over christmas but I tried really hard this week and only splurged on New Years. Total weight lost 42.6lbs


----------



## Embo78

My leader asked that the whole class give it a go. How strange that it's so different where you are guppy :shrug:

Day two of Simple Start. Tried lots of new tastes and I'm in bed full up again... Bonus!!


----------



## Vickie

when I logged back on online after Christmas :blush: It asked me if I wanted to do the simple start


----------



## Guppy051708

I meant I thought it was for new members until u ladies mentioned it. I may try it. Do y'all recommend it? How is it different than 360+?


----------



## Vickie

There is a list of power foods that you can eat as much as you want of without measuring plus two small treats a day from what I read. No weighing or measuring your food. but you would have to be careful to listen to your body's cues I would think. I've not tried it, to stuck in my old ways I guess :lol:

WI for me tomorrow! Pretty sure I'll have lost but we'll see how much


----------



## Vickie

4.4 pounds lost :thumbup: 

AND I turned down pancakes for breakfast. Not that I won't cheat some later but at least one or two of my meals will be okay


----------



## Embo78

That's brilliant Vickie. Well done on 4.4 lbs :) :)


----------



## Vickie

I'm sure a good part of that is just water weight from all the bad eating :blush:


----------



## cat lover

Hello! I started WW online today and man, I'm hungry :( Its quite depressing how many points there are in certain things! After totting up my breakfast I realised Id had 10 points (I get 26 a day). Grr. What do you ladies have for breakfast? xx


----------



## Vickie

I am boring and have a WW bagel with 1 teaspoon of reduced fat margarine and turkey bacon most mornings. For lunch I have a sandwich with WW bread, 1 ounce of meat, and 1 slice of low fat havarti cheese plus an apple (or other fruit/veg). I like to save my points for dinner though :)


----------



## Embo78

I have 2 bacon medallions, 2 eggs scrambled (without fat) loads of mushrooms and cherry tomatoes 'fried' in spray oil. All that for 5 pp and I'm still full at lunch time :)


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone getting on this week?


----------



## Vickie

So far so good :thumbup: Yesterday was a bit rough (screaming toddler half the day :shock:) and I went more over my points than I wanted to but still think it will be okay come WI on Sat. Doing really good today :)

You?


----------



## Embo78

Oh I hear you on the screaming toddler! Mine is turning into a bit of a screamer too :(

I'm doing ok but fell off the SS wagon on Saturday :( Said toddler fell off a high cabin bed and my hubby persuaded me to have a glass of wine to calm down!! 5 glasses later and I was on the biscuits (2) and chocolates (4) Obviously this was after we knew Max was ok!! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

oh no! poor baby! And poor mommy to :hugs:

If it helps any Rhys took a header off his sister's bed a few days ago and hit the corner of the dresser. It missed his eye but just barely :shock: I totally freaked out as there was blood coming from the corner of his eye (cut the skin just about to his eye but I didn't know that when I first saw the blood!) They do like to make us sweat :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Sounds very similar to what Max did but he did like a roly poly in the air before landing flat on his back. Fortunately his big brother was there to break his fall and catch his head or I wouldn't like to imagine where we would be right now. It's a very high bed :(


----------



## Vickie

that gave me shivers just reading it! So glad that he's okay :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I have a few more grey hairs but he's fine! Was running around hitting Oli over the head with a sweeping brush an hour after it happened!!

Glad Rhys is ok too :hug:


----------



## cat lover

Glad los are ok! i really admire you ladies ive only been on ww for 3 days and it is TOUGH. im hungry a lot and all the food i like is so high in points! you are all doing so well!


----------



## Bartness

Hi! My name is Danielle, and I just joined weight watchers last week. OH proposed finally (been waiting for four years LOL), and now I have the motivation I needed to loose the weight I put on while pregnant with my son (he is 3 years old if that tells you how lazy I am).

My starting weight was 189 (holy crap when I got pregnant with Jaxon I was at 140!). My goal weight would be between 135 and 140.

I have a year and a half to loose the weight, and I plan on adding in activity in a few more weeks, I just want to get used to eating right and finding the right portion sizes!


----------



## Vickie

cat lover said:


> Glad los are ok! i really admire you ladies ive only been on ww for 3 days and it is TOUGH. im hungry a lot and all the food i like is so high in points! you are all doing so well!

:hugs: You can do it! The first week is incredibly hard. And trust me I've had my fair share of struggles and ups and downs. It's getting through them that counts!

:hi: welcome Bartness. Congrats on the proposal :) and good luck on your journey


----------



## Bartness

Thank you! 

surprisingly yesterday was a very good day for me (the first one since starting LOL), I didn't even use all of my points, I had four points to spare when I went to bed, and that included me having a 50z glass of wine! 

I've found that if I eat breakfast any earlier than 8am, Im starving by 9 and some fruit wont cut it and I eat more at lunch. If I wait have breakfast until after 8am I'm ready for a snack still by 10 but an orange is enough to get me through until lunch. 

I've also found *gasp* imagine that, if I take my time while eating I fill up more from eating less. LOL.


----------



## Vickie

funny how slowing down the eating helps :lol:

Glad you had a good first day! :)


----------



## Tilliepink

I'm so frustrated. I know how to do this, I've been doing it a week short of a year and managed to lose 55lbs. But since October haven't lost anything and recently gained 10lbs over Christmas. Yesterday was terrible, AF arrived and I had a fight with DH and just let it get to me. I'm doing ok today but still have dinner to be had and will have one point left after. Just wish I knew why this was so damn hard for me. I still had 45lbs to lose it's not like I'm at goal and struggling a little. Ugh.


----------



## Bartness

Im getting tired of having only oranges for snacks, as that's all we have on hand at home. so I went to the grocery store, and bought some laughing cow cheese and pita crackers (YUM!), carrots, greek yogurt (to make a dip for the carrots, and I have some green peppers at home already). 

So tomorrow I will have some new snacks to have at work!


----------



## Vickie

:( Tillie it's so hard when you get off track isn't it? :hugs: You can do this!!!

Glad you found some good snacks Bartness! :) they sound yummy!


----------



## Embo78

It's so hard tillie. Yesterday I was so strong all day. Got all smug thinking haha AF binge attacks! I've FINALLY beaten you! Got home and ate the entire contents of my kitchen. TWO days before WI!!! Smart move huh?!!


----------



## cat lover

Im missing wine among other things lol! i just went and bought some ww yogs, soup and 2 point alpen bars. i have also found eggs are really good at keeping me full.


----------



## Vickie

eggs are great at keeping you full :thumbup: I really should switch to those in the morning, I'm just lazy :wacko:

:hugs: Embo


----------



## cat lover

Anyone tried ww sausages? i bought some, my mum and OH reckon theyll be gross lol!


----------



## Embo78

Even though I've had a couple baaaaad days I followed Simple Start for the rest of the week. I've only gone and lost SEVEN lbs!!!!! Highly recommend Simple Start :yipee:

Total loss 64 lbs for the front page vik :)


----------



## Bartness

WOOHOO great job embo! 

I did pretty good yesterday found I had the munchies after dinner so I had a serving of crackers and a wedge of laughing cow cheese, perfect snack, filled me up! 

Today will be harder for me, I will go to work and have breakfast like normal, and then at quarter to 11 I will be leaving work (still clocked in WOOHOOO) to go do taste testing for the company dinner in February. I will be one of four people going. I hope to not eat to much and yes I will track every little itty bitty thing, even if its just a tiny bite! 

There are some neat egg recipes you can cook up in advance and heat in the microwave you could check out....

WW sausages, cant say I have tried them, but I have tried turkey sausage, and really its pretty good! 

I also miss my wine, so once or twice a week I will jump into my extra 49 points and have a glass of wine. otherwise I've moved onto hot tea, I am drinking hot tea all the time (it helps that I live in ND, where Monday it was -25 degrees F, with a wind-chill of -70....).


----------



## Vickie

amazing Embo! :yipee: great job!!

Good luck today Bartness! :)

It's cold here to :cold:

I've not tried the WW sausages but do eat the turkey sausages which I quite like. Pretty much all of the WW food I have tried though I've liked :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Scratch that! Just got home and had a look at my card. I've actually lost 5 not 7. Stupid leader that can't count!!!!

Five is still more than I could imagine at this point though. It's my one year anniversary today. I've lost 5 stone exactly. My ticker only reflects my Weight lost since I actually joined ww which next week will be my one year anniversary of joining ww :)


----------



## cat lover

well done embo! good going everyone, this thread is really motivating


----------



## Vickie

5 pounds is still awesome! Well done Embo :mrgreen:


----------



## Tilliepink

5 lbs is great! I gonna try simple start starting Monday when I get the info.


----------



## Bartness

5 lbs is still excellent. 

Well as expected I went over my points total yesterday (but not by much, since the tasting meals were split between 4 people and I loaded up on the salads before the main courses). I think what did me in was the dr. peppers! OOPS!


----------



## Vickie

oh yeah Dr. Pepper is high in points! I had to cut that habit when I joined WW because I couldn't justify the points for drinks instead of food :haha:

WI for me tomorrow! Hoping for a loss!


----------



## cat lover

What do u ladies do if u have a major slip? do u, say, use all your weeklies then starve for the rest of the week or say 'ok, that was bad but i will be good again from tomorrow' and not track the points? This hasnt happened yet but the weekend is coming up....

Got my eating out guide today and was looking at takeaways... omg on points for indian! :sulk:


----------



## Vickie

I have a cheat day where I eat what I want (within reason!) and try to keep to my points the rest of the week (and I have been pointing it all so that I don't go over my weeklies). I earn AP throughout the week and tend to eat those so my average daily points are more like 29-32


----------



## Embo78

I have two days off but I'm absolutely perfect the rest if the week. I also earn 50 - 70 activity points per week :thumbup:


----------



## cat lover

Do you ladies use your weeklies? Embo, wow! you must do so much exercise! I HATE exercise! :blush:


----------



## Vickie

I use them, but it depends on the week as to how many. I have set up my tracker to take my AP before it touches my weeklies. I've used about half of my weeklies this week


----------



## cat lover

Ive used all mine :dohh: Although 29 of the 49 have gone on wine :haha:


----------



## Reid

hi everyone im new to ww just stated I see theres been some fabulous weight losses well done:) 
im looking to get down to 12 stone and see how I feel. im currently 15.02 the biggest I've ever been and im so sick of feeling disgusting and i want to run around crazy wild with my son when the summer comes in.
I seem to remember ww doing roast potatoes but I cant seem to find them anyone seen them
be very appreciative of any tips thanks xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: lynne and welcome to the group! 

Not sure on the roast potatoes. Are you looking for a recipe or for a food in the store??


----------



## Vickie

2.2 pounds gone :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant Vickie :wohoo:


----------



## Bartness

I went over my daily points again yesterday, but that's because we did Texas BBQ take out for dinner (brisket is 9 points for one serving and I had 1.5 servings!) and then the loaded baked potato casserole and pinto jalapeno beans, and a bun! 

however, I still have about 20 weekly points back so I must be doing ok, even after going over points only two days this week! PROUD!

Congrats Vickie on the 2.2lb weight loss, that's fantastic!


----------



## Bartness

random, but I remember someone asking about turkey sausage this week.

well this morning I made scrambled eggs, with peppers and onions and weight watchers cheese (OMG fantastic!), a slice of toast and 3 links from the banquet ready serve turkey sausage...I like them better than the regular ready serve sausages (soo yummy), just thought I'd share.


----------



## cat lover

That sounds yum Bartness! Well done Vickie on the loss. it looks like I lost about a lb... my scales suck so I have gone and bought new ones which make me way heavier than the old ones...wtf??? Although I ususally weigh naked first thing in the morning and when I bough the new scales this afternoon I was 2 meals in and wearing quite a lot of clothes. IDK, this weight loss stuff is hard work. Sigh.


----------



## Reid

hi all mind if I join in :)
im new to ww (day 4) so im looking for tips easy things to make im not much of a cook.
im coming up 31and have 1 son hes 1 of the main reasons I want to lose weight and become more healthy. I want to spend the summer running round crazy with him and having lots of fun also at 15.2 its the heaviest I've ever been and I really dont feel all that great about myself.
im looking to get down to 12 stone and set new goals from there. xx


----------



## Reid

oops lol was typing out another msg I couldnt find the one I done yesterday till just there lol sorry x


----------



## Reid

I like the idea of saving points or having a day off ;)


----------



## Reid

^^^^^^



lynne1983 said:


> oops lol typing out another msg I couldnt find the one I done yesterday till just there lol sorry x[/QUOTE


----------



## Bartness

Well I did my weekly weigh in this morning, first thing....and I lost 3 lbs! This brings my total to 5 lbs in two weeks!!!!


----------



## Reid

Bartness said:


> Well I did my weekly weigh in this morning, first thing....and I lost 3 lbs! This brings my total to 5 lbs in two weeks!!!!

well done thats great xx


----------



## Vickie

Catlover--the scales will absolutely make a difference! I gained 2 pounds when my scales broke (well obviously I didn't gain two pounds but the difference in them was two pounds). Boy was I mad :lol:

Well done on your losses catlover & Bartness :yipee:

What kinds of things are you looking for Lynne? Are you doing WW online (sorry can't remember :blush:)? They have some pretty decent and easy recipes on there :)

It's been a busy weekend here and I've used all but 5 of my weeklies :dohh: And hubby is going out of the country for the next three days s o it's just me and the kids. Really hoping I can stay on track while he's gone!

Oh! I also updated the front page, cleaned it up and took off inactive users. Please let me know if I've removed anyone by mistake?


----------



## Tilliepink

I'm starting simple start tomorrow. I'm nervous. Lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for cleaning up the front page Vickie. I'm surprised there's not more peeps on there. Everyone seems to start a diet in January! Most people I know do slimming world though :shrug:

Good luck Tillie. Let me know if you need any help. I love simple start. I'm doing it again this week but you get your 49 weeklies in the second week instead of your two treats a day :)


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with SS Tillie!! :)

Workout done for the day :bodyb: even with Rhys running around underfoot :lol:


----------



## cat lover

Tried the pork sausages. For a point a sausage they were pretty good! Would recommend :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

second workout of the week done! :thumbup: Tomorrow will be a rest day and hubby will be back late tomorrow night :yipee:

I went to the mall with a friend today and ate out. I got a burrito bowl from Chipotle's. Not the best option but far f rom the worst as well. I walked around for a couple of hours and that coupled with my workout will hopefully be enough to cover it!


----------



## Perfect_pink

Iv just completed my first week on simple start and lost 4.5lb x


----------



## Tilliepink

Good job. That's a great loss.


----------



## cat lover

wow! im so jealous well done!


----------



## Vickie

Perfect_pink said:


> Iv just completed my first week on simple start and lost 4.5lb x

:hi: Welcome and great job on your loss! :)


----------



## Embo78

Good job on your workout Vickie. What exercise do you do?

Welcome and well done on your loss perfect_pink. Simple Start has seen some amazing losses in that first week. Someone in my class lost 8 lbs!!!! It wasn't even her first week at weightwatchers. 

AFM. Second week of SS has gone much better for me. I think because I've got my 49 weeklies it's much less restrictive. I'm still struggling to remember that the list of free foods can be eaten at any time and as much as I want!! Still find myself weighing and then remembering I don't have to!! I haven't been able to exercise much because I've hurt my back but I'm hoping making the right food choices will get me a good result on the scales :)


----------



## Tilliepink

I have a hard time wrapping my head around not having to weigh things. And still find my self counting my pts throughout the day.


----------



## Embo78

It's hard when you've been doing it one way for a long time and then it changes into something completely different. 

I just keep thinking it's only for two weeks :shrug: Now that I've done this I'll be less scared to do a few F&H days in the future :) and I've certainly learned a lot about the way I "spend" my propoints :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

Glad SS is going well for everyone :)

I hope your back feels better Embo :hugs: 

I workout using the Wii. Right now I'm doing a 9 week program on the EA Active 2 :)


----------



## cat lover

So interesting to read these. I wonder if i should do f&h for a few days? 

On a side note i just discovered sugar free jelly :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Well I finally got to class!!wohoo,giving simple start a try looks easy enough,made some homemade jam which was lovely on a crumpet,frozen fruit simmered in a pan,add a sugar free jelly.,gives you a lovely jam!!


----------



## Embo78

Lost a pound this week. That's 63 lb total :)


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss Embo! :happydance:

So tired here :sleep: Dh is back and for some reason I'm more tired now than I was when he was gone :haha:


----------



## Tilliepink

Day 3 of SS and I'm down 3lbs. Woo hoo!


----------



## Vickie

wonderful job Tillie! :yipee:


----------



## Tilliepink

Still have weight to lose to be back to my weight before Christmas but I'm getting there.


----------



## Embo78

Tillie that's AMAZING!!!!!! Love that first week with SS :)


----------



## Tilliepink

It's crazy. I feel so liberated. The scale and measuring cups were really starting to get me down. I feel so positive like I can really do this. I can eat like a normal person, feel satisfied and just not obsess over my points.


----------



## Vickie

ugh pretty sure I'll have a gain this week. :witch: is right around the corner and my weight went up over a pound today!


----------



## Guppy051708

I bet once AF comes and goes ull be back to a relative weight. Hate how :witch: can alter it so much!


----------



## Guppy051708

Official weight loss: 43.9lbs


----------



## Reid

aww im so gutted and deflated havent lost a single lbs in my first week in weight watchers :, (


----------



## cat lover

Just WI and lost 2lb this week im delighted!!! Esp since i had a few drinks i didnt track.(oops). 

Lynne ru on ss? Do u not have much to lose, its harder to shift if u dont. A lot of people start seeing the difference after week 2, dont lose heart xx


----------



## Reid

cat lover said:


> Just WI and lost 2lb this week im delighted!!! Esp since i had a few drinks i didnt track.(oops).
> 
> Lynne ru on ss? Do u not have much to lose, its harder to shift if u dont. A lot of people start seeing the difference after week 2, dont lose heart xx

at 15 stone 2 lbs I've got plenty t I shift. no im not on ss dont really ni what it is. I live in a wee village theres no meetinga up here there is one in my local town but its on a day im at work. I went online and worked out by my height weight ex how many points I was aloud and bought all ww meals snacks.
im sticking to it I wont give up that easy xx


----------



## Embo78

Ww meals are full of sodium hun. Any processed food is. 

Try to eat a more clean diet and drink LOTS of water. 

For example. Instead of having a WW meal for 10-15 propoints have a grilled chicken breast, 100g of new potatoes and loads of veg that you like. That will only be 7 propoints and much healthier for you. 

Try to snack on protein rich foods. I have 15 cashew nuts rather than a WW cake or WW snack. They're both 2 points but the nuts are so much better for you. 

Don't know whether this is do able for you but it works for me :thumbup:


----------



## Reid

Embo78 said:


> Ww meals are full of sodium hun. Any processed food is.
> 
> Try to eat a more clean diet and drink LOTS of water.
> 
> For example. Instead of having a WW meal for 10-15 propoints have a grilled chicken breast, 100g of new potatoes and loads of veg that you like. That will only be 7 propoints and much healthier for you.
> 
> Try to snack on protein rich foods. I have 15 cashew nuts rather than a WW cake or WW snack. They're both 2 points but the nuts are so much better for you.
> 
> Don't know whether this is do able for you but it works for me :thumbup:

thanx I think I need to do a little more research on ww like the ss and pro points. shall have a look at recipes ex on there website when los in bed tonight xx


----------



## Bartness

Well, I ended up getting sick on Tuesday and didn't eat much more than a can of soup each day until Thursday (when I had taco bell, because it sounded good and wound up sick again)...yesterday and Saturday were normal days for me (thank goodness) and I am at 180, lost 4lbs this last week! 

my ultimate goal is to loose another 45 lbs...but again I have until June 26th, 2015 to get there....I suppose my next step to loosing is joining a gym and/or exercising at home...


----------



## Tilliepink

Lost 3 lbs this week. I was down 5 yesterday but only 3 today. I will take it. Only 5 more holiday pounds to shed!


----------



## Embo78

Good on you tillie. 3 lbs is AMAZING :) :)


----------



## Vickie

great job on the losses everyone :yipee:

Sorry I've been quiet--we had a really busy weekend. I gained like expected and AF showed on Friday. We'll see about next week. We ate at Red Lobster last night (so bloated now!) So I'm not overly hopeful for a loss :dohh:

Started Phase 2 of the 90 day challenge today :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

how are we all doing this week? :flower:


----------



## Bartness

I've been going over my daily points all week, and using my weekly points for a small indulgence each day (a glass of wine...a brownie...etc...). I feel like I've been naughty, but I know I haven't.

This week at work we've been getting treats left and right! I got two sodas, two bags of chips (all of them are locked up in my drawers at work...I haven't even touched them woohoo!). And I turned down pizza...so I know I haven't been naughty I just feel like I have!


----------



## cat lover

Not too bad except loads of wine on Saturday again :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

I stayed the same and I'm glad. Really overdid it at the start of the week. Ate all my weeklies (plus more) in one day. Bad move!
I've spent the rest of the week furiously trying to pull it back!

I was presented with my 15, 20 and 25% certificates in class and a bunch of flowers. Can't believe I've lost a quarter of my body weight!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

I'll be lucky to not gain this week as well :argh: AF weeks are *so* hard for me :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

2.5 off!!so happy,it's a start


----------



## mamadonna

Embo78 said:


> I stayed the same and I'm glad. Really overdid it at the start of the week. Ate all my weeklies (plus more) in one day. Bad move!
> I've spent the rest of the week furiously trying to pull it back!
> 
> I was presented with my 15, 20 and 25% certificates in class and a bunch of flowers. Can't believe I've lost a quarter of my body weight!!!!!

Well done!!


----------



## Vickie

mamadonna said:


> 2.5 off!!so happy,it's a start

:yipee: Great job on your loss!


----------



## Vickie

lost all but .2 pounds of what I put on last week :thumbup: Wish it'd been more but at least the scales went down


----------



## mamadonna

Well done!!


----------



## Bartness

I lost two more pounds this week so now down to 178...with only another 35 or so to go...


----------



## Tilliepink

Not had a good week but only manages to gain a pound, I'm shocked honestly. Gonna have my regular cheat day today and then back on it tomorrow. I feel so much better when I do well.


----------



## cat lover

I lost 1 and 3 quarter lbs this week. well done everyone!


----------



## mamadonna

Well done on your losses girls,sorry to those who have gained,tomorrow is the start of a new week,good luck everyone!!


----------



## Vickie

great job on the losses :happydance:

:hugs: Tillie, I struggled last week to. Here's to a new & better week!


----------



## Vickie

ugh! yesterday was terrible. Hot water heater problems, sick kiddos, and trying to get a refund for something *sigh* I ate cookies that I shouldn't have had and way to many other carbs (crackers for one). I am doing better today but will be lucky for a loss this week


----------



## Bartness

Today is 'hot dog' day at work. two of my co-workers are bringing in there hot dog toasters and everyone else is supplying the buns, dogs, and condiments, and treats....I hope I don't eat to much.....


----------



## Vickie

good luck with the hot dog day lunch Bartness! I hope you were able to keep your points down :)


----------



## mamadonna

Another pound down :happydance:


----------



## cat lover

well done mamadona! how were the hot dogs bartness? yum...


----------



## Bartness

The hot dogs were wonderful, I need to get a hot dog toaster, so much better then having them boiled or nuked. I however, went over my points for the first time this week, but not my too much...so I hope I didn't gain.


----------



## cat lover

2 and a quarter pounds this week!! I cant believe this works... sounds so stupid but for some reason I never really thought it would! :dohh:

I really need that point structure. Before I would have though 'oh, I'll just have a biscuit, it wont hurt', but now I don't because I know if I don't have the points.

Have a good weekend ladies xx


----------



## Embo78

Well done on all the losses :)

I'm not doing too good. I didn't even go to WI I've been that scandalous!!! In my defense, I've had an HORRENDOUS couple of weeks. I really shouldn't use it as an excuse but that's just how it's been. 

I'm back on track (kind of!) I do so well all day but as soon as evening hits I'm munching and snacking without tracking :(

I've added the 7.5 lbs I lost the week before joining WW to my total weight loss to try to motivate me and spur me on!


----------



## cat lover

Embo78 said:


> Well done on all the losses :)
> 
> I'm not doing too good. I didn't even go to WI I've been that scandalous!!! In my defense, I've had an HORRENDOUS couple of weeks. I really shouldn't use it as an excuse but that's just how it's been.
> 
> I'm back on track (kind of!) I do so well all day but as soon as evening hits I'm munching and snacking without tracking :(
> 
> I've added the 7.5 lbs I lost the week before joining WW to my total weight loss to try to motivate me and spur me on!

:hugs: Embo, hope you are OK


----------



## Embo78

Aw thanks cat. Things are settling down but it's just been a had time for my family recently :(


----------



## Vickie

well done on your loss cat!! :)

:hugs: Embo. I'm up this week and the weekend is not looking good (birthday :dohh: not that I should be using that as an excuse!)


----------



## Bartness

I lost nothing this week, its kind of depressing me, but I'm going to do better this week. I WILL! 

Today is super bowl Sunday though...were having a super bowl pot luck at work....(I know right, and I didn't go pick healthy choices to bring for it because I was lazy...had the house to myself for the first time in 3 years and I decided to have a LOST marathon!)

Than after work...we have a super bowl party at my parents house (and SUPRISE OH looks forward to this also...as his best friend/best man is also friends with my parents, and lives next door to them...so he will be there with his family too). So wish me luck, I might go through all my bonus points today/tonight.


----------



## Vickie

okay had a major blowout weekend :blush: it was bad. But I'm doing well today! I exercised this morning and though I had Subway for lunch I'm well within my points (well with my AP earned) for the day :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Me too!3 birthdays over the weekend!!oh dear!


----------



## cat lover

How are you ladies? 2lbs lost this week, im so happy and surprised xx


----------



## Tilliepink

I just keep losing and gaining the same lbs. but I think I've got it now, back on track.


----------



## mamadonna

Half on.oops!!mind you considering the cake alcohol and food that was consumed it ain't to bad


----------



## Vickie

well I managed to lose the weight I had gained! Hopefully next week I'll have an actual loss :roll:


----------



## Bartness

Im at 176...on one scale, and 182 on the other......

I bought a new digital scale this week, thinking I would like that one better...Nope he shows that I weight a bit more than the other scale...I'll go with what the old one tells me...LOL!

I feel uber bloated this week, my dear aunt flow is due to arrive here on Wednesday, so I am sure my fat feeling is due to that...Im hoping to be on my best behavior this week as well...I kind of feel off the wagon this week. Did great at work, but at home Im doing horrible...

Time to buckle down...


----------



## cat lover

Bartness, i bought new scales soon after starting, they made me about 7lbs heavier than my old ones. Grr!!


----------



## cat lover

2lbs lost again... I absolutely love WW! How are you ladies? xx


----------



## Bartness

I decided to use my old scale, as its about a 5lb difference between the two of them...and I like being able to say I'm 5lb's lighter! LOL.

So I was really naughty the last three days and haven't tracked...anything...as I haven't been on my computer or phone to much. Naughty, naughty. Oh well I'll do better this week. Im sure.

weigh in day...down to 175! 

have an appointment for March 15th to try on wedding dresses....I hope Im down to 170 by then!


----------



## Tilliepink

STS this week. Slightly disappointed because I worked out 4 days this week but my eating was slightly over the last 3 days so I guess I deserve that. Gonna enjoy my cheat day today.


----------



## Vickie

:blush: I won't go into how bad the weekend was. I really need to get back on track now.

Great job on your loss catlover!

How many pounds is that lost now Bartness? :)

I haven't logged in either, about to face the music though


----------



## sarahsexy57

I did ww just before I got pregnant and it was the best thing I ever did! I have previously suffered 3 miscarriages and due to my health and weight beleive this to be why. I lost a just over a stone with ww and fell pregnant I will always beleive that ww helped me with this as I lost so much weight and was healthy! I'm now 36+6 weeks almost full term and will definatly do ww again once little one is born x


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations Sarah!!


----------



## Bartness

The official amount lost as of Sunday has been 14 lbs! Hoping to loose another 5 before March 15th, when I have an appointment to try on wedding dresses.


----------



## cat lover

Ah dont worry Vickie, you can get back on it!

Sarah, congrats!

Ooh Bartness how exciting!

1lb lost this week xx


----------



## Vickie

great job cat lover!

good luck losing another 5 pounds Bartness! :) you are doing great!

So last week was bad and I'm up a pound but I should be up more so I'm taking it! Hopefully back on track this week............would be nice if the kids got healthy because right now lack of sleep and grumpy children is ruining my will :dohh:


----------



## cat lover

How is everyone? 

2lbs lost this week

xx


----------



## Vickie

you are doing so well catlover! :happydance:

Trying to get back on here *sigh* the kids were really sick the last couple of weeks and grumpy and clingy which made it hard for me to stick to it :dohh:

I did finish the 90 day challenge though! :bodyb:


----------



## cat lover

Glad they are better Vickie. What is the 90 day challenge? xx


----------



## Vickie

it's a workout challenge on one of the Wii games I use (EA active 2) I'd always avoided it in the past as I didn't think I could do it but I did! (and on the hard level!)


----------



## cat lover

well done!


----------



## cat lover

How are you all?

2lbs this week, really cant believe it 

Hope everybody is ok xx


----------



## Bartness

Hello, sorry I've been MIA for awhile...have been fairly lazy...and it was my birthday Tuesday. 

Last week I thought forsure I had gained, but lost 1lb...and I thought forusre I was gaining this week too until I weight myself (a day early) and its showing another loss! So Im happy. Tomorrow is weigh in day. Wish me luck!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hello ladies! I started WeightWatchers last Thursday, and am on 31 points a day currently. Just a quick question, does anyone know of any good recipes online to use for WW? I have some old books my OH's mum let me have but I haven't had a chance to look through, I was also considering getting the latest cookbook but obviously it's easier to find some online price wise. Thank you!


----------



## cat lover

Hi and welcome bornthisway. ive never used any but i think there are loads if you login to the website.

I cant believe it, 2.5lbs this week, im so delighted.

How are you all this week ladies? xx


----------



## Vickie

Hi everyone! March break was last week so I was incredibly busy with the kiddos :wacko: and birthday parties and hubby's b-day. Needless to say food wasn't great though I did workout religiously! Unfortunately now I've caught my daughters cold :roll: so workouts are not happening. 

well done on your losses catlover! Is it 16.5 or 18.5 total?

Happy belated b-day bartness! How did your WI go?

:hi: bornthisway. Are you doing WW online? If you are there are tons of recipes on their site. Some of our favorites are the cheese stuffed shells, teriyaki chicken with broccoli, and barbecue chicken strips. They are easy and the kiddos love them


----------



## Bartness

Hello...second week in a row with no loss...URGH...still sitting at 172 lbs...I want to get to 140! its never going to happen!


----------



## cat lover

Vickie, i hope u had fun tho, thats the main thing. I think ive lost 18.5 lbs now.

Hi Bartness, argh that sounds frustrating :( hugs. are you doing propoints or filling and healthy?


----------



## Vickie

ugh stalling is no fun Bartness :( I hope you break the plateau soon.

We did have lots of fun, probably to much. I've not stepped on the scales yet to figure out the damage :blush:

Still feel terrible so no workout today though at least I've managed to get out of bed :roll:


----------



## Embo78

Hi guys. I'm back after a few weeks of rubbishness! Since I've stopped going to weight watchers I've had an early miscarriage and done my back in. 

I go on holiday in 14 weeks and I want to lose two stone (at least). There's an offer on at WW at the moment. Only £10 for your first month and I couldn't resist!! First meeting back tomorrow. I'm DREADING standing on the scales but excited to get back on track. I'm starting the shred tomorrow again and next week I start c25k to train myself for the Race for Life run I'm doing in June :)

Hope everyone else is ok. I'll have a read back and see what I've missed :)


----------



## cat lover

Sorry for your loss Embo i hope ur ok xx good for you signing up again :flower:

I think im screwed this week.. OH and i went out for dinner last night and i had deep fried calamari followed by steak and chips and LOADS of wine :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks cat lover. I love calamari sooooooo much!!

It wasn't as bad as I thought. Gained 6.5 lbs since my last meeting in January. Quite good considering I could barely move when I first did my back in!

I'm giving simple start another go for a couple weeks so lots of brown pasta/rice etc. having prawns with garlic, olive oil and pasta for my lunch :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Embo so sorry for your loss. Glad your back is doing better. Good luck getting back on track! 

Not sure where I'm at this week, I've actually not weighed at all :dohh: I've not worked out though since I've been sick but my eating from Monday on hasn't been terrible.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Vickie. Sorry you've been sick. We've all had a horrible cold for over a week. Today is the first day I've felt a bit better. :(


----------



## Vickie

Glad you are feeling better at least! :) Hopefully you won't be sick again for a while.

WI tomorrow, not expecting anything but a gain but hoping to regroup and get back on the exercise bandwagon Monday!


----------



## cat lover

Good luck with WI Vickie. Mine was today, half a pound lost. Phew, wasnt sure what to expect after going totally off the rails on Wednesday! 

XX


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with wi tomorrow Vickie. I'm currently nursing burning abs after doing two days of shred!! Ouch!

Well done on half a lb cat lover :)


----------



## Vickie

great job on your loss cat lover!

Gained as expected but feeling positive right now so hopefully I'll get a loss next week! 

Weekend wasn't to bad. I spent 6 hours cleaning today and earned 22 AP :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

Wow Vickie. Your house must be so clean!!!

Sounds like you'll get a great loss this week :)

My week is going ok. I've gone over my points a couple of days but I'm earning 8-10 AP's per day so I'm hoping for a couple of lbs at least on Thursday. I've been feeling quite low recently so I'm hoping the exercise will help lift my mood :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

it was *really* bad. We hadn't dusted or mopped or cleaned the bathrooms in three weeks :blush: We were so busy with birthdays and spring ibreak there just wasn't time. And when that was done I ended up sick as a dog :haha: 

Did a 45 min. upper body workout today! :) I'll have gone over my points by 2 but with walking with the littlest to art class and to the bus stop to pick up DD and my workout I think that's okay :)


----------



## Bartness

Woohoo, I had my weigh in on Sunday, and I finally dropped to 170!!! I still have a good 30 lbs to go before at my goal weight, but hey, I still have 15 mths before the wedding so I have plenty of time!


----------



## Boo44

Hi girls can I join you? I had my second baby in December and after the usual loss I was left with 12lb to lose. I started exercising and eating what I thought was well, but the scales absolutely refused to budge despite this :( In desperation (I'm not a very patient person lol) I turned to WW online so I have the app and I weigh myself. Well I'm three full weeks in and have lost 7lb! I have no idea how it's working but I'm not questioning it :)

I get 26 points a week and 49 treat points. The first two weeks I didn't use my treat points but last week I went for afternoon tea and reckon I had all my 49 in one go...! The scales are moving much slower now. My sons christening is in may and I want to lose the last 5lb by then.

My questions:

Treat points - should you spread them over the week? I'm at the stage where I feel 'bad' if I go over my treat points and stick to 26. So that kind of makes them useless. I think I'm just scared to use them and then not lose weight!

When you get activity points on the app do they convert to points to eat? Again I've not been doing that...

Coffee - if I have instant coffee with a splash of skimmed milk how do I point that? I thought it was 0 but now I'm thinking I've been missing points off accidentally!


----------



## Embo78

Well done bartness :) :)

Boo welcome to the thread. You can spend your weeklies however you like. I usually split mine up over two days and then stick to my points the rest of the week :thumbup:
With activity points I always eat more when I've done heavy exercise but I choose wisely. Extra chicken or sensible snacks such as houmous with wholewheat pitta, cashew nuts, olives etc. 

With your milk you could put some in a jug at the start of the day and then see what you've used throughout the day. I'm the same as you though. I never count the milk I have in my coffee because I use such a small amount :thumbup:


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for the tips! Is it bad to not use treat points? Or do you lose the same whether you use them or not, and therefore may as well have them?!


----------



## Embo78

I always have them hun. I started January 13 and by July 13 I'd lost five stone so it didn't affect my losses one bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

great job Bartness :)

What is your total loss and I will update the front page? :)

:hi: Welcome boo and great job on your loss so far!

I tend to use my weeklies on the weekend and generally use a few of my AP throughout the week. I really need to buckle down on my weeklies though and keep better track on the weekends! We stay so busy with the kids that I tend to go over way to much.

It sounds like what you are doing is working for you :thumbup:


----------



## Boo44

Wow embo that's fantastic weight loss!

Thanks for the advice vickie xx


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm sorry for your loss Embo :hugs: 

Vickie can you reset my weight like yours? Where it has what I had lost before but start me off at 3lbs lost? 
I started a few weeks ago but I'm fighting a drug that causes me to lose weight and my lack of willpower. We went to visit family after our baby (2.5 months now!) arrived and that definitely didn't help. Roadtrips and visiting family with lots of yummy food = very bad me!

Hopefully I start seeing a difference soon. I can't wait to be back down to where it was.. which I may add is quite a ways away due to being constantly starving while pregnant. I did it before and I'll do it again!

As for weeklies, I only used them on Sunday (my WI day) otherwise for me my weight either stalled or or I gained. :\ I have a bit of a gain on Sunday due to that being the day I went a bit overboard but usually by the time the next Sunday rolls around I've lost more.


----------



## kwood

Can I join in with you ladies? I started..or should I say restarted WW 5 weeks ago. I did WW in 2010/2011 and lost over 75 lbs and was very nearly at goal when I got pregnant with my son. I did very well during pregnancy and only gained 10 lbs but have gone off the rails ever since his birth and have put on a staggering amount of weight - I am so ashamed :blush:
My problem is I don't have a switch off and the biggest sweet tooth ever plus I don't see myself as being as big as I am, until I saw a photo of myself :cry:

Anyway, time for a change. I am so motivated to do it this time. Looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies. 

My start weight was 246 :blush:, I am today 233 so -13 lbs down. would like to get to 146 and then see if I want to go any smaller. 

Onwards and downwards.


----------



## Vickie

Welcome back Rach! :flower:

:hi: welcome Kwood and well done on your loss so far! Your final goal is similar to mine :)

yesterday wasn't great, we had guests for dinner and they brought dessert but I was still down this morning. We'll see what the scales say Sat. though! I'm sick again :roll: and didn't feel up for exercising today ugh feel so guilty for not doing it :haha:


----------



## cat lover

Hi everyone!!

Was going to ask about your goal weights, so funny that you have mentioned them! Mine is 10 stone 7 lbs which is 147, so really similar! We'll see how I feel when (if) I get there before I decide... I lost 1lb this week so I'm actually 149.5 lbs now. I think my stomach is much less flabby than it was and my thighs and face are a little slimmer. I think my goal weight is fairly conservative.... I don't aspire towards a BMI of 19 or anything.

Interesting to hear your thoughts on goal weights xx


----------



## kwood

I've set my goal weight as I have because it takes me to a healthy bmi and would be 100 lbs total loss. I will review when I get closer because I think I will want to go a little lower than that but will be happy just to get to my initial goal because it is so far away and a few extra lbs won't be that important at that point.


----------



## Embo78

I didn't update. I lost a pound. Bit disappointed in myself really because I had a two day binge just before weigh in :( I'm learning so much about myself and my emotional eating but I wish I could find a solution. I'm seriously considering getting some professional help!!

My total loss is 64 :)


----------



## Embo78

My goal weight is 10 stone 5. 145 lbs :thumbup:


----------



## cat lover

Thanks ladies. Embo, 1lb is really good if u had a binge hun. Sorry to hear about the emotional eating, are there any distraction methods that might work, eg listen to your fave song if u feel like bingeing, or have a cup of tea instead? If u feel u need professional help then definitely explore it hun. Hugs xx


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses Embo and catlover :)

:hugs: Embo I'm very much an emotional eater to :(

I lost 4 pounds this week buuuuuuuuuuuuut still 2 pounds up from where I was. I reset everything though so onwards and downwards!

I was 144 at my lightest and was pretty happy with where I was even though it was at the very high end of a healthy BMI. I was pretty toned/fit though *sigh* I miss that!


----------



## Bartness

wow looks like I've missed a bit of conversation. Last week (I haven't been online much in the last week) I lost another 2 lbs, so I'm at 170 now!!! I have another weight in tomorrow, and I really don't think I will have lost any this week. But we'll see.

My weight at my lowest was 125, when I got pregnant with my son I was at 135, and my goal weight is 140. I have plenty of time to get there, as I have 15 mths until the wedding. 

If it ever warms up, I plan on starting walking every night after dinner for awhile. Maybe I will be able to work my way into a jog and then run. 

however, I don't think its ever going to warm up. Today its supposed to hit 50 degrees, and then Monday were supposed to get hit with another 10 inches of snow...so...I'll never get to start my walking!


----------



## Boo44

My goal is 135 (9 stone 9lb) which sounds like a bit of a random number but the day I had my surprise bfp with Freddie, I was so 'scared' at the thought of undoing all the work id put in to get back to my weight after Jack. So I weighed myself that day as I was happy at that size, and that's what I was.

Im currently 139.5 and only managed to lose 1lb this week despite being really good all week. I seem to have slowed right down, I must need to change something but I'm not so sure what that is!

Edit - embo I'm right there with you on the emotional eating thing, it is definitely what I do too x


----------



## cat lover

Well done Vickie, 4lbs is great!,

Boo, 1lb is good, if u hold something thats 1lb it feels like a lot :). I guess also the lower your weight, the harder it is to shift xx


----------



## Tilliepink

Lost 3 lbs but still 10lbs away from my lowest.


----------



## kwood

Tilliepink - 3 lb is great - you'll soon be back to your lowest. :happydance:


----------



## Boo44

Well I've basically binged most of the day today :( Haven't even calculated any points but I'm sure it's more than 49. Will have to start again tomorrow...


----------



## Boo44

Also girls, can anyone help - when I put my weight into the app this morning it flashed up with a note saying something about how I've lost 5% and this is really important because... but I managed to move off that page before I'd read it fully so I'm wondering what it actually says!


----------



## Vickie

oh WW gives you a star for losing 5% of your body fat. Just a milestone thing :) mostly about how it makes you healthier and you are on the right track etc. a pep talk of sorts! :)

Well done on your loss Tillie! 

:hugs: Boo it's been a bad day for me to!


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone's week going? :flower:


----------



## cat lover

Ok so far thanks Vickie. 2 meals out next week though eek!


----------



## Boo44

I have a meal out on Friday and not sure how to deal with it points wise... Especially because my new week starts on a Sunday morning and I basically used all my treat points this Sunday on my Mother's Day treats....


----------



## Tilliepink

So far so good. Praying I can keep it up.


----------



## Vickie

Glad everyone is having a good week :flower:

maybe WI on Friday and see where you are??

This week has been pretty bad for me but back on track today. Some crappy stuff happened with someone who used to be a friend and well yeah I ate to much crap yesterday. But whatever it's over and I'm doing well today! I even managed a 45 min cardio workout :yipee: First time in 3 weeks I've been able to do straight cardio :thumbup:


----------



## kwood

Sorry to hear you are having a bad week Vickie..but sounds like it is getting better. 

I'm doing well this week. Weigh in tomorrow so will see if it pays off. Haven't had a gain or zero movement yet so hoping that doesn't happen tomorrow.


----------



## Vickie

How was your WI kwood?? :flower:


----------



## kwood

I stayed to same..but I am okay with that..I remember when I lost loads last time I would often stay the same or small gain one week and then have a big loss the next week so here's hoping.


----------



## cat lover

Hi ladies

I am totally shocked, just WI and have lost 2.5lbs... I'm at goal! I have been quite good this week but never expected that, must be low on bloat atm.

Anyway I have 2 meals out this week and its my birthday on Tuesday so fully expect a gain next week lol!

Might try and go a little lower ...will see how much I put on this week and how much I feel next WI.

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## kwood

Congrats Cat Lover that is such great news. Even if you do gain with your celebrations you will be able to get it off again soon.


----------



## Bartness

weigh in day --lost another 2lbs! WOOHOO!!! Im now at 167, goal is 140. Im moving right on along!!!

So...I discovered Desani sparking flavored waters, YUM! Been downing those like I used to down soda. there is no calories and no suger, and no sodium in it. Its just carbonated water with a bit of natural flavoring! I actually cracked open a budlight lime -razbrrita last night drank maybe half of it if that and went back to my water! I think this is why Im loosing good again!


----------



## cat lover

Well done Bartness!. The water sounds nice. Unfortunately i cannot drop my wine habit lol!


----------



## Boo44

Please help me I can't stop eating!

I seem to have lost the plot with this and I was doing so well :(

I think it's because as I near my goal weight it's like I count my points but don't seem as bothered if I go over.... Not good. I do still have weight to lose

Every day I feel 'down' at the idea of not having anything tasty. Just need to get my head back into it I think...


----------



## cat lover

Ah Kwood i have so many days where i think screw this, wheres the fun in food anymore? i dont know how u can change your mindset but u can always vent here xx

I was out for dinner with the ILs last night and OH and i are out for a curry tonight as its my birthday :) i feel quite naughty as i know next WI wull be horrendous. Indian food is mega high in pp but hey, i love it, havent had an indian since i started ww and im not holding back! lol yx


----------



## kwood

cat lover said:


> Ah Kwood i have so many days where i think screw this, wheres the fun in food anymore? i dont know how u can change your mindset but u can always vent here xx
> 
> I was out for dinner with the ILs last night and OH and i are out for a curry tonight as its my birthday :) i feel quite naughty as i know next WI wull be horrendous. Indian food is mega high in pp but hey, i love it, havent had an indian since i started ww and im not holding back! lol yx

I think changing mindset is the hardest part..when I'm in the 'zone' I don't mind eating well and feel better for it and for the most part don't mind being on weight watchers but then sometimes something just snaps that is it I go crazy. Don't have a happy medium for some reason. But this time any time I'm about to snap I'm going to tell myself that there are so many things I want to do in life and being fat isn't one of them - hopefully it will work plus I have you lovely ladies to talk me down from the edge if need be..hahah. 

I wouldn't worry about the pp in the Indian..it's your birthday and the PP don't count :wink wink: You have to still enjoy life and if that means taking a break every once in awhile I think that is a good way to keep going long term.


----------



## kwood

Boo44 said:


> Please help me I can't stop eating!
> 
> I seem to have lost the plot with this and I was doing so well :(
> 
> I think it's because as I near my goal weight it's like I count my points but don't seem as bothered if I go over.... Not good. I do still have weight to lose
> 
> Every day I feel 'down' at the idea of not having anything tasty. Just need to get my head back into it I think...

I feel like a cheerleader (I guess I'm the peepy American) but I would just draw a line under the extra food and move on. Get load of fruit and veg in and then when you are feeling like munching then you have something to go to. 

I know you won't have lots of points as you are close to goal but try to have something you like everyday so that you don't feel deprived. I tend to have a curly wurly because I love chocolate and it gives me that fix for only 3 points - and it last awhile because it is so chewy.


----------



## Boo44

kwood said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Please help me I can't stop eating!
> 
> I seem to have lost the plot with this and I was doing so well :(
> 
> I think it's because as I near my goal weight it's like I count my points but don't seem as bothered if I go over.... Not good. I do still have weight to lose
> 
> Every day I feel 'down' at the idea of not having anything tasty. Just need to get my head back into it I think...
> 
> I feel like a cheerleader (I guess I'm the peepy American) but I would just draw a line under the extra food and move on. Get load of fruit and veg in and then when you are feeling like munching then you have something to go to.
> 
> I know you won't have lots of points as you are close to goal but try to have something you like everyday so that you don't feel deprived. I tend to have a curly wurly because I love chocolate and it gives me that fix for only 3 points - and it last awhile because it is so chewy.Click to expand...

Thanks cheerleader!!! :D

Wow is a curly wurly only 3 points? That is excellent info I will be investing!! I've given choc up for lent so as of Easter Sunday I can indulge again. But working my points this time....!


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies, can I join? :hi: 

I've been on WW for two weeks now, lost 5lb so far; hoping to get to my goal weight by Christmas. I have three kids, and I'm losing the baby weight from my FIRST pregnancy; I was lucky enough not to gain anything in my second and third pregnancy :thumbup:, however I did gain 50lb with my first :dohh:

I'm doing the old points system; basically when I lived in the UK I went to WW meetings, but here they don't run any, so I can't get the new books or info, so I'm just using my old books. 

Quick qu, do you know if there's a recipe thread anywhere around here? I'm looking for ideas because I want to cook meals for the entire family, but they need to be healthy to work with my diet.


----------



## Vickie

Well done on the losses everyone :yipee: I've been updating the front page but haven't had much time to reply. The weather here is FINALLY nice enough to get out so the kids and I spend a good part of the day outdoors :)

:hi: Welcome Lara310809! Great job on your 5 pounds so far!

There's not a recipe thread that I'm aware of? What types of recipes are you looking for? I use a few WW cookbooks some but mostly I just try to cook lower fat meats and watch my portion control. 

As for me last week was bad. *sigh* Doing well this week but doubt I'll lose.


----------



## kwood

How's everyone doing? Had a good week and lost 2.5 lbs :happy dance: 

I had to do a presentation to my old boss today (he is still in our company but got a big promotion) as a thanks he got me a box of these https://img.tesco.com/Groceries/pi/780/5016346219780/IDShot_225x225.jpg 
- over 1 lb of chocolate, just what I need :dohh:. They are sitting on my desk unopened, thinking I will have to give them out because I will gain back all of my weight if I eat that much chocolate.


----------



## cat lover

Fab, Kwood well done! 

Re chocs, how about opening them in the office? everywhere ive worked, any chocs have disappeared in a day or so lol! maybe treat yourself to one or 2 though


----------



## kwood

Thanks cat lover..I did just that today I just walked around with them and shared them out..my colleague took them to our warehouse and they were finished off very quickly. :happy dance: old me would have ate the whole box..


----------



## Boo44

Well done kwood that's some willpower! Chocolate is my weakness ... X


----------



## Allie84

Hi guys!! :wave: May I join?

I live in Edinburgh but am American and had success with WW in the past in the US. I have a 2 year old and I've gained nearly 50 lbs since that pregnancy/giving birth. :( I want to get back to my Pre-pregnancy weight. It will also put me at a 'normal' BMI. 

I'm doing the same things I've always done but for some reason my post baby body doesn't work the same and I just kept gaining weight. :( I think I need to be really strict with myself now, unlike before! 

Anyways, I'm going back on WW and hope to join you ladies here!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Great job kwood! That's some awesome willpower :happydance:

:hi: Welcome Allie!


----------



## Tilliepink

Great willpower. Chocolate is my number 1 weakness.


----------



## cat lover

OK, I'm beginning to doubt the credibility of my scales. 3 nights of drinking lots of wine, 2 meals out and a huge chunk of birthday cake and a 1lb loss. 

Crazy.


----------



## Boo44

Can I have those scales please! &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Vickie!


----------



## Tilliepink

Down 2 lbs.


----------



## Tilliepink

Vickie can you put me back to 48lbs lost?


----------



## Lara310809

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome Lara310809! Great job on your 5 pounds so far!
> 
> There's not a recipe thread that I'm aware of? What types of recipes are you looking for? I use a few WW cookbooks some but mostly I just try to cook lower fat meats and watch my portion control

Any recipes really; I'm very new to cooking, and I need to be able to provide healthy meals for my family, as well as myself. I started learning how to cook a couple of years ago, but only _properly _over the past year or so. But now I'm dieting I've realised that the meals I know how to cook are higher in fat; like pies, or I use meats which are more fatty. I don't know how to adapt to make them lower fat, so I prefer to just follow a recipe so I know exactly what to do :) I have a few WW cookbooks, but I'm getting to the end of them now and looking for something new. I'm also on Pinterest though, so I'll have a look there too



Allie84 said:


> I'm doing the same things I've always done but for some reason my post baby body doesn't work the same and I just kept gaining weight. :( I think I need to be really strict with myself now, unlike before!

 Mine's the same; I can't eat much without gaining weight now; I have to work really hard to stick to my points :(


----------



## Bartness

No loss this week, still sitting at 167lbs. But then again I was out of town shopping all weekend, and we ate out every night and I drank a lot of soda instead of my sparkling desani water. 

This week, I have to be strong!

hi Allie84! It's been awhile since I've seen you around!


----------



## Vickie

great job Cat! :yipee:

Good job on your loss Tillie! :happydance: I've reset the front page for you :hugs:

Allie--if my kids cooperate tomorrow I'll PM you a few of the recipes I use most often, they are all pretty kiddo friendly :flower: 

I didn't lose this week but didn't expect to. Only a pound gained which was miraculous really :dohh: Feeling better cold wise and looking forward to getting back into my workouts tomorrow :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, guys!

Hi Bartness! Nice to see you again too!

So do we weigh in on the thread every Monday?


----------



## Tilliepink

Everyone has different WI days. :flower:


----------



## maryp0ppins

I havent been on here in forever as my meeting closed and there wasn't one on at a good time for me but I have now found one!
I lost 2lbs this week so I am 10lbs total down


----------



## cat lover

Allie84 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Hi Bartness! Nice to see you again too!
> 
> So do we weigh in on the thread every Monday?

No hun, just wi on your usual day and if u feel like sharing then do :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Sorry I didn't get a chance to go through recipes today. Hannah was home sick and both kids were extremely grumpy :coffee: I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone's week going? Any Easter plans? :)


----------



## Bartness

Hi everyone! For the one looking for recipes, have you been on the weight watchers website at all? they have lots of recipes posted on that site. 

and when I cook a new meal at home I always put all the ingredients into the 'recipe builder' to know how many points I will be using.


----------



## cat lover

At the ILs til mon.... lots of unhealthy food, meals out etc... urgh theres gonna be a few nasty WIs coming up :(


----------



## Bartness

well...this last week sucked. I weight in this morning, and gained two pounds so now Im at 169 instead of 167. Time to crack on down and behave. No more wine, or those fantastic budlite rasbrrritas. Boohiss! My goal is to be down to 140 by June 1st of 2015, October 2014 would be even better though (this is year our insurance goes up or down based on BMI, and right now I'm still showing over weight.)


----------



## Tilliepink

Lost 1lb this week.


----------



## Vickie

Great job on your loss Tillie! Not easy over Easter that's for sure! :)

Good luck cracking down bartness :hugs:

I hope everyone had a good Easter :). Mine was to good *sigh*.


----------



## Lara310809

Not too worry about the recipes; i can find some online, I just wondered if there was already a thread.

I have come off the diet temporarily; with Easter right now, and my husband being off work for the next week it's too hard to stick to it. But I start again after my daughters birthday (27th April)


----------



## cat lover

aargh... i was meant to be good today but OH had day off and ive gone off piste again :(


----------



## kwood

Not had a bad week even with guest and it being Easter..still managed to lose a 1/2 pound..not much but happy I didn't go off track because I usually would when I don't track for a few days.


----------



## Tilliepink

Lost 2lbs this week, that brings me back to my 50lbs loss. Still 5lbs away from my lowest though.


----------



## ayclobes

I just joined WW online like a few minutes ago...im going to give this a shot! I have over 70lbs to lose!


----------



## Tilliepink

Good luck and welcome! I've lost 50lbs and still have another 50lbs to go.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome ayclobes and good luck! 

Great job on your losses kwood and Tillie! :happydance:

I gained, not surprising though last week was terrible. I'm hoping to stay on track this week. It will be hard because Rhys's party is Sunday but hopefully I can do it!


----------



## Boo44

I gained 1lb so now have to buckle down and start pointing again as it's DS2's christening on Sunday...


----------



## whispernikki

Just joined ww online. The simple start I'm struggling with cause most of the food I don't like.. Does any one have more ideas on what to do and easier. I have to take in consideration my young children too and budget. 
Should I not bother with the simple start and just stick to my points.


----------



## cat lover

Hi! i never bothered with simple start as i knew it wouldnt suit me at all. I went straight to propoints. You dont have to do simple start if you dont want, if ud rather point go for it!! I personally love it because you have freedom yet limitation.

Good luck! xx


----------



## whispernikki

cat lover said:


> Hi! i never bothered with simple start as i knew it wouldnt suit me at all. I went straight to propoints. You dont have to do simple start if you dont want, if ud rather point go for it!! I personally love it because you have freedom yet limitation.
> 
> Good luck! xx

Will I lose weight if I stick to the daily points?
Or has anyone stuck to their points and not lost any weight?


----------



## cat lover

You will definitely lose weight, propoints is tried and tested. Ive lost nearly 2 stone since Jan. x


----------



## Bartness

I've been slacking on my tracking latly. I really need to buckle down and do better. After putting two new pounds on, I've now last those again, but still I need to do better. Sitting at 167 again with my weigh in due on Sunday. I'm hoping to have lost another pound or so. 

HI, to all the new peoples!


----------



## whispernikki

My first weigh will be Sunday.. So hoping I've lost something, had a day off from it today , things have been a bit stressful.


----------



## cat lover

Lost 3/4 of a lb this week. Motivate me people, i kinda feel like i cant be bothered with it atm


----------



## Bartness

Im thinking about switching to simple start for a few weeks, but at the same time I don't want to. I need motivation, tomorrow is my weigh in and I don't think I've lost anything.


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone?

Sorry I've not been about! Rhys's birthday was on Monday, party on Sunday and things were CRAZY here!


----------



## kwood

:hi: Vickie..I'm not doing so great this week as it was my LO's birthday on Friday (our lo's birthday's are so close) and I haven't been tracking since thursday :dohh: - weigh in tomorrow so new week so fresh start.


----------



## cat lover

Bad here too! Bank holiday weekend, lunch with friends, days out... Expecting a gain at WI


----------



## Vickie

Good luck restarting everyone! :)

I've not been terrible this week but not great either. I did get 4 workouts in plus a lot of walking maybe that will help me tomorrow :roll:


----------



## cat lover

Hi all, somehow lost half a pound. Good luck with your WI everyone x


----------



## Vickie

Great job cat lover!

I managed to STS somehow :dohh: I'm glad I didn't gain I suppose


----------



## Try Rocking

I had to start all over. I am finally done my pills. Back into the groove now!

Down 7.4 in 2 weeks


----------



## Vickie

Wow great job Rachel!! :). 

It's been a busy week here so far with Hannah's dance class. We've eaten out a lot because we've just not been home :dohh: hopefully my choices weren't to bad though and we did a ton of walking over the weekend


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone???

WI was okay. I STS but AF arrived so not surprised. Weekend was super busy and I've been sick :roll: Back on track today though! Been trying to get the house back in order and I earned 24 AP today :wacko: 

Considering starting the C25K. Thoughts on anyone who's done it? My one big dilemma is it will be outside.............. where other people can see me.


----------



## cat lover

Hi vickie! Well done on the 24 AP, wow! Whats the c25k?

Well, its been a dieting disaster so far this week, friends staying at the weekend, followed by dd1 birthday yesterday...


----------



## Vickie

Happy Birthday to your DD! :). Good luck getting back on track. :flower:

It's the couch to 5 K, a running program. It's supposed to be a nice slow introduction into running. But I have this thing about exercising where others can see me haha


----------



## Vickie

Everyone back on track? :)


----------



## cat lover

Expecting a gain tomorrow,x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I lost two pounds this week, very surprised as I went to Thorpe Park on Tuesday and ate way more than I should of...


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hopefully it's not to much of a gain cat lover

Great job born! :happydance:

WI day for me tomorrow. We'll see how it goes. I've managed 3 workouts so far this week and should be doing one today but we'll see. Rhys and I have kindergym and swim in the morning and I take Hannah to art class after school so right now all I want to do is sit haha.


----------



## cat lover

Somehow lost 3/4 of a lb??!! :wacko: No idea how that's possible.

Good luck anyone weighing in over the next couple of days x


----------



## Vickie

Lost half a pound. Better than a gain!


----------



## Vickie

Everyone is quiet this week :lol: Hopefully that doesn't mean everyone is off track :hugs:

I started the couch 2 5 K this week. I hate running so this should be interesting!


----------



## Bartness

Morning, I gained 2lbs last week. I'm pretty sure it was due to the evil witches' monthly visit though. So Im not horribly concerned though. I hope I see a nice big loose again here soon.

I've been drinking the La Croix and Dasani sparkling waters like crazy. I drank 12 12oz cans of water two days ago and 10 yesterday! that's going to become an expensive habit LOL.


----------



## Vickie

That's a lot!

Hope the gain is gone by next week :)

WI for me tomorrow but we'll see how it goes :roll:


----------



## Bartness

I seem to have hit a major plateau, I am unable to get any lower than 166. My goal weight is 140 and Im not going anywhere! I need help!


----------



## Vickie

I hit a plateau last time close to 10 pounds out (and 30 for that matter haha). Are you drinking enough water? Have you played with your points any to see if upping them helps at all? What about exercise/activity?


----------



## cat lover

Hope the plateau ends soon bartness. Havr u tried eating MORE to see if it kickstarts your metabolism? We stayed with friends this weekend so went WAY.off track but will try to be sensible till WI


----------



## cat lover

How is everyone? I gained a quarter of a lb, totally deserved


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone!! I joined weightwatchers again last Thursday. I've tried the vlc diet (lost the same I lose at ww) and then tried doing it alone with mfp. I did really well the first two weeks but then the third week I gained 5 lbs!!!!! I'm sure it wasn't real weight though cos I looked at my calories in for the week and I definitely didn't eat an extra 3500 calories five times!!

Anyway I'm back to what I KNOW works for me! 66 lbs off proves that!!

I've only read a couple pages back. It's so nice to see familiar faces.

Vickie I'm on week 4 of c25k. It almost killed me running straight for five minutes but I was so proud of myself! I almost cried on my way home cos I was so exhilarated. I couldn't even walk up the stairs before I joined weight watchers. 

Definitely here to stay this time :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: sorry for your gain cat lover!

:hi: welcome back Embo! That's awesome to hear! I started week 2 of the C25K today :). I had to repeat week 1 but today wasn't so bad! Unfortunately I have to take next week off (bar Monday) from exercise completely because of dental surgery but will get back on after that. It will be interesting trying to run with my daughter off of school in a few weeks :wacko: today she ran with us a bit and we dropped them off at a playground while we ran back and forth on a track. Unfortunately the track goes down a hill where you can't see the playground so we literally just ran up and down the small bit so we could see both kiddos........ Hannah's almost 6 so is fairly trustworthy but Rhys is only 2 and though she can watch him she is still a child. *sigh*. I really overthink things and worry haha. Anyways we'll go to that hurdle when we get there!

Didn't lose or gain last week. *sigh*. So tired of being stuck


----------



## cat lover

Sorry for your STS Vickie. Good to see you Embo!

I somehow lost 1and3/4 lbs....weird. Not sure I trust my scales anymore!


----------



## Embo78

I'm struggling with c25k week 4. Got my last day today and I'm wondering whether to repeat this week until I'm more confident. Another part of me thinks I should just trust the programme and follow it properly :thumbup: 
How are you getting on with it now Vickie?

Hey cat. Well done on your loss :yipee:

I lost 4.5 lbs so a total of 70.5 lbs. :happydance: I challenged myself to walk 10,000 steps a day and it's definitely harder than it sounds but is getting me off my butt more!! I'm still doing all my other exercise too :)
Af got me yesterday so I'm really struggling with carb cravings. Went to bed with a fruit salad last night. Seemed to do the trick and I didn't binge :)


----------



## Vickie

How are you doing with the C25K Embo? How bad is week 4 haha

I'm actually not working out this week because of dental surgery. So I'll start running again hopefully next Monday! I'm missing it though. The dentist told me I only have to wait a week as long as there's no bleeding so fingers crossed! Anyways when I do I'll probably redo week 2 again. It's slow going but oh well I'll get there :)

Great job on your losses Embo & Cat! :)

Weekend was crazy but now I'm on a soft food diet haha. AF also arrived today which could explain some of last week. I haven't gone near the scales :blush:


----------



## cat lover

Hi guys!

Vickie I hope the dental surgery went ok :hugs:

Embo I hope its all going well :flower:

Well, I have been on holiday... got back yesterday. Weighed this morning and have gained 4 1/4 lbs....go me lol!!!!!! :dohh:

Nevermind I enjoyed it and didn't worry at all about WW :pizza::icecream::wine:

Hope everyone else is doing better xx


----------



## Embo78

Hope your dental surgery went ok vickie. I'm deathly afraid of dentists so I'm in awe of you!! I've had to take quite a few days off c25k because my knees have been playing up and I'm so scared of injuring myself. I'm supposed to start week 5 asap really or I'll have to start it all again :( Week 4 was hard but by the end I loved it and the feeling running 5 mins gave me :)

Cat, well done on only gaining 4.5 lbs on holiday. I know for a fact I'll gain more than that when we go on sunday. I am going to try to be as active as possible though and make good choices the majority of the time but I'll be enjoying some beers and stuff too though so that's what will pile my weight on :)


----------



## Tilliepink

I just started c25k today. I nearly died. Lol wow. First time I've ever done anything but walk. Proud of my self. Hope I can finish it.


----------



## Vickie

It was either have the surgery and keep the tooth or risk losing it :haha: so I choose to have it done. This is actually the second one I've had done. I had to have the same done on the other side last year ugh. At least I got it done while Hannah was in school, that helped with recovery immensely! 

Good luck losing your gain cat! It sounds like a great holiday!



Have a good trip Em! :)

Good luck Tillie! I plan to restart week 2 tomorrow! :). As long as my gum doesn't hurt or bleed I should be good to go for the week :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

Managed my run haha though it's more walking than running at this point! Glad I restarted week 2. I was dying by the 5th run :lol:


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone this week? :)

How's your knee Em?

Are you getting back on track cat? :)

Do you like the C25K Tillie? Are you running it with your kids or without? I'm dreading Hannah getting out of school, not sure how I'll be able to run with her!

Doing pretty good here. We ran Monday and Tuesday and took today as a rest day. Plan to run tomorrow and Friday. Food has been good but I'm terrible at tracking :dohh: actually should go do that now!


----------



## Tilliepink

I run with my sil but she's a teacher so this week has been a write off. But as of tomorrow we will be at the cottage for 2 months so will really be doing it then. We will have the kids with us. Caleb will run along side us and Alexie will be in a running stroller.


----------



## Vickie

Rhys is in a running stroller to but it seemed useless to pay hundreds more for Hannah to be able to sit for just two months haha. We've tried taking her with us but she gets tired. I guess it will work out in the end :). 

Two months at the cottage sounds amazing!


----------



## Tilliepink

Ea I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## cat lover

Just googled c25k. U guys are crazy loool ;) i hate exercise. Im very impressed, i couldnt do it


----------



## Tilliepink

I hate exercise as well. But I also hate being over weight. Lol


----------



## Vickie

Tilliepink said:


> I hate exercise as well. But I also hate being over weight. Lol

This :rofl:

Just finished another run, it's so hot and I had to go into the store afterward to grab something for dinner :haha:


----------



## Pirates_Love

hiya just wondering if any of you lovely ladies can help me. I did WW years ago, and lost 2st, but then gave SW a try, but now thinking about giving WW another try - just seen that there is a new plan. Could anyone tell me what this is like compared too the PP plan? Thanks


----------



## cat lover

Hi hun. You can still do points if you prefer, i do. The other plan is filling and healthy whereb there is a list of foods and you can eat as much ofvthem as you lije, but u do have to be careful with portion control. Let us know if u need any other info. 

Btw they suggest u start with simple start but i never did, i went straight to points x


----------



## Pirates_Love

I did points before, first few month's were fine..but then I started too be constantly hungry thats why i left and joined slimming world :/


----------



## cat lover

Yeah, ive felt hungry at times too. Sadly i think to some extent thats going to happen on any diet as we have to consume less calories than we burn in order to lose weight. One good thing is that fruit and veg are 0pp on weight watchers so you can fill up on those if necessary. Or u could do filling and healthy it works for lots of people


----------



## Vickie

I think that the simply filling plan is very similar to SW? I've never done SW though so not entirely certain on that.

How is everyone? Things have been crazy busy here with my daughter out for the summer and a wedding etc. Trying to get back on track today!


----------



## cat lover

Hi vickie! 

Ive been way off track since saturday as the ILs have been here. Trying to get back on track.today but i can already feel the lure of a baked potato full of cheese for lunch...


----------



## Vickie

How is it going cat??


----------



## cat lover

Well i had the baked potato and then i thought 'well ive been bad so i might as well write.off the whole day' and had a burger and fries for.dinner :dohh: do any of you ladies end up doing that? Havent been too bad today though i suppose.

How ru vickie? X


----------



## cat lover

Gained a lb... Was expecting worse, phew


----------



## bigbloomerz

Random post but I am SO looking forward to getting back into WW after i've had this baby! Roll on September when I re-join :)


----------



## cat lover

Ah good for you! Where in Kent ru? I.live in kent too :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I'm battling the hypothyroid part of postpartum Thyroiditis again. I was down to 162lbs in January. I'm now weighing in at 187lbs. :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

So I'm now only at a 17lb weightloss even tho I was at 40 something.


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh man, this thread sure is dead!

I have officially restarted WW for the very last time now. I lost 113.4 lbs before getting pregnant with my son and I have tried several times since he was born to start again after gaining a horrific amount. 
I kept failing at it and saying F it but now I have restarted again and I remember why I did it in the first place. So now I am down 8.2 lbs since restarted 2 weeks ago. 

You're all doing awesome ladies :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hey hun. Congrats on your little boy and losing over 8 lbs in two weeks. Awesome :)

I re joined weight watchers a few weeks ago after my holiday. I gained 10.5 lbs. First week back I lost 2. Then I lost 3 but last week I gained a lb. utterly deserved though. Damn lemon drizzle cake!!!
This week is going well so far :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon! He was worth the weight gain but holy crap! I was hoping to be much better during pregnancy but I've never felt more starved in my life! 

You've done great, look at you go! I peaked in your dieting journal and saw a recent pic of you and your baby. You look amazing and what a cutie!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome back TryRocking! This will be my final time as well

My update is that I am slowly making progress. Total weight lost is 21lbs


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing great Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you! You are too 

It is nice, in some ways, knowing we won't be having anymore little ones- at least when it comes to my weight. Nice knowing I won't have to do this all over again and can get to my goal weight for a change


----------



## Try Rocking

Ditto! I can't wait to get there and stay there!


----------



## Vickie

Sorry :blush: things got insane here and we recently moved. Food has been bad, it's been a very stressful few months (we bought and closed on a house and moved in three weeks!). Looking forward to things calming down in the next week and getting back on track :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Totally understandable Vicki! 

how has everyone been doing. i am down 1.9lbs for the week. my total is now 21.7lb loss.


----------



## Guppy051708

Also, for the front, can we put 43.9lbs loss pre pregnancy for me and then my current is 21.7lbs. My thyroid caused massive weight gain PP, so that sucks, but i like being reminded of the fact that i lost a significant amount before and therefor have the power to do it again. :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. How's it going?

I lost 2 lbs this week :) 66 lbs total. Only 4.5 to go til I'm back at my biggest lost weight :) can't wait to be free and clear. I HATE re-losing weight :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Relosing weight does suck, but you have done amazing hon! Terrific job!!! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses! I've updated the front page :)

Still not on track here but things are starting to finally calm down. Took a nice long walk with the kids this morning and looking forward to getting back into exercising after I kick this cold (thanks kids :p)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Guppy and Embo! You guys are doing awesome!

It is so hard having to relose the weight! 

Vickie I hope you're better soon :hugs: 

I've been eating well, my WI is Sunday though so I will update then!


----------



## cat lover

Hi hons!! dont really know where ive been sorry not to have updated hit goal some time ago but gone way off the wagon for now. love to you all xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Cat! And I'm sure you're doing better than you think :hugs: 


I forgot to update on Sunday, my total now is 10.2 lbs in 3 weeks :D Hopefully I have another great loss come Sunday!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ That is awesome!!!!

Good job cat!


----------



## Embo78

That's brilliant rocking :)

Well done cat. I'm sure it's not as bad as you think :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Great job on your loss Rach! :)

Well done on hitting goal cat!!

So I've restarted finally :blush: I have no idea what I weigh as my scales are broken but I am tracking my food again. I will hopefully pick up some new scales this weekend :)


----------



## Tilliepink

I feel like I'm always restarting. Lol at least we don't give up.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully it isn't anywhere near as bad as you're thinking Vickie! :hugs: 

Agreed Tillie! All this year (except for this time) I felt like I was constantly restarting. I'm good now at least!


----------



## Embo78

Well done for getting back on track Vickie. 

I've lost 2 lbs this week so eating all my weeklies and half my activity points seems to be working well for me. I earned 79 AP's last week!!

How's every one else getting on?


----------



## Vickie

Great job on your loss Em! :happydance:

That's a lot of AP! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome Em! 

I'm doing ok other than AF finally arrived for the second time since having Remy. I haven't had it since June so it's super painful. Thank God for extra strength advil!


----------



## Vickie

I bought scales today. And I weighed, I wasn't to far off where I figured I was but yeah it sucks. Ah well onwards we go! I hope everyone is having a good week :)


----------



## Try Rocking

It's a start, at least you know where you're at. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I know how scary it is facing the scales after a break Vickie. Uggh! Once it's done I always feel a fresh start wash over me. I only have 2 lbs to go until I'm in whole new territory and this time I WONT self sabotage. Hopefully you guys will help me with that. I just don't get why I do that!!

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm doing ok! AF was a complete cow to me the last few days, thanks to some extra strength advil and the fact that I'm a couple of days in, she is much nicer now! 
I'm hoping it doesn't affect my WI too much on Sunday :\


----------



## Embo78

I always gain when I'm around af hun. I try to remember it's not real and sometimes I avoid the scales for a week cos it's so de motivating when you're trying to be good. I also crave sugar and carbs. Mine is due in a few days so I'm dreading it. 
Good luck for Sunday though and remember it's not a genuine result if you're retaining fluid due to af :hugs: glad she's treating you a bit better now :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks :) I remember that from when I was doing WW before. Luckily I have my head on straight. I will still weigh myself but I'm not anticipating much change. Next week will show better. 
I'm doing ok with the cravings, I've been keeping a lot of fruit stocked so when I do feel the need to munch I just pull some out of the fridge :)


----------



## Vickie

AF is here to :haha:

So far so good! I managed to avoid all the donuts at Tim Horton's but bought some for the family :thumbup: of course I got home starving and expected hubby to have dinner done and apparently the boys were having to much fun playing so he hadn't even started dinner (grilled chicken legs which take 45 minutes!). :roll:


----------



## Embo78

Yea it's so much easier to get through af when your heads on straight. I usually beat the cravings by having jacket potato with beans and pasta dishes. For my chocolate fix I have 70% dark chocolate or an options hot chocolate and a banana. Helps my craving but I can easily work them into my points. On bad months it's 10,000 chocolate bars!!

I hate getting home from work when I'm starving Vickie! I wish my hubby would prepare our dinner but he hates cooking and isn't very good at it :haha: he's the cleaner to my cook!! Hope you enjoyed your dinner. Sounds yummy. 

I'm off to work after my three days off. My hours increase on Monday and I'm glad. I seem to have much better control of my food when I'm working. Probably cos I'm more structured. Straight from work I'm doing my 80 lengths and then it's home for my treat meal - dominoes pizza and a couple of gin and tonics :) :)

I made a lovely soup for my lunches at work. Red lentil, chickpea and chilli
Soup. Perfect for the cold weather that's hit us in the uk :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing great Em! And that does sound perfect for chilly weather! We've been hit by it as well although as long as it heats up during the day we're still hitting the 20's. 

Enjoy your treat meal!

Vickie you are amazing! Too bad Stan didn't have dinner ready :(

I am doing ok, we went to movies in the park last night, I had 3 of my chocolate banana muffins (mini) and by the end of the night I had 3 points leftover. We had chicken salad for dinner, it was so good. I really missed having salads! 
Tomorrow is WI and I'm hoping but not expecting a good loss :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Down 1.8 lbs this week for a total of 12 lbs now :)


----------



## Vickie

My DH is a really good cook he just doesn't time stuff right :p

I find I stay on track way better when Hannah is in school :wacko:

Great job on your loss Rach! :)

I guessed my weight last week and was down 5 pounds from that yesterday. But who knows how accurate it is :dohh: I do have new scales now though so can keep better track!


----------



## Try Rocking

You probably are hon! And you're doing awesome! Isn't the first week always the best anyhow? :hugs: 

Thanks!


----------



## Vickie

Happy Monday! What are everyone's plans for the week? :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Lose weight! ;) 

Not much though, Amira is back in preschool <3 and I'm making a mobile :thumbup: Other than that... nadda. How about you?


----------



## Embo78

My plan for the week is to get through af cravings. They're so string at the moment and she's not even appeared yet!!
Trust me to do a diet bet and have to submit my final weigh in on the day af is due :growlmad: :haha: 

Last night I went to the gym and burned 830 cals. I didn't want chocolate any more!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Vickie

Good luck Em! :hugs:

Not much going on here, just the same old same old :)

I did try a new WW recipe last night, Spanish chicken and rice. It was really good (it did need way more spice as the reviews said but it was good and even the kids liked it :thumbup:)


----------



## Embo78

yummy. Will you post the recipe please vik?

Sorry Rocking, I didn't say well done on your loss. You're doing AMAAAZING :) :) :)


----------



## Vickie

https://www.weightwatchers.ca/util/prt/RecipePage.aspx?Type=1&RecipeID=50565

Like the reviews suggested I added coriander and cumin. And I would up the spice level by a lot :lol:


----------



## Try Rocking

lol no worries Em. Thank you :)


----------



## Vickie

Restarted C25K this week on week 3. Which we never got past :dohh: it's rough but I'm managing, barely :p. We are running on trails now so it's a lot of hills :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh man you're brave to jump on trails lol Great job Vickie!


----------



## Embo78

Way to go Vickie. I keep trying c25k but my knees kill! I think I'm too heavy at this weight :thumbup:

I STS this week. Not gonna lie I'm disappointed but with it being totm it's not too bad. I've been known to gain up to 4 lbs!!!

Trying not to rebel today but it's so hard on a Thursday!! Already dipped into my weeklies. I have to be careful though cos we're having fish and chips on Saturday :)


----------



## Try Rocking

You're still doing awesome Em! Hopefully next week you lose a lot! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Sorry you didn't lose Em :hugs: that's always frustrating. Good luck for next week!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys. I've just had a 24 hour binge. Feel sick thinking about what I've consumed. Going to have a nap and when I wake up have a good talk with myself!! Why do I sways do this?!!?


----------



## Try Rocking

We all do it from time to time. It stinks but you're still doing great. At least you know it for what it is and can get past it :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

2.2 down, only 112ish more to go! :bodyb:


----------



## Embo78

Wooo hooooo! Well done this week hunny :) :) :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Em how are you doing now? :)

Well done on your loss Rach! :)

1 pound down for me this week :). I was surprised haha


----------



## Embo78

Well done Vickie :wohoo: I love unexpected losses :)

I'm sooooo much better now :) had a horrible two days but yesterday and today I've stuck to my 30 points and yesterday I earned 12 -AP's at the gym and today I did my Bodypump class on my lunch break (no time to do it any other time!!) Think it's safe to say I'm back on track whoop!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Vickie!

Thanks ladies <3

Great job Em, you're doing amazing!


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone? :flower:
Sorry I've been so MIA. We caught our first school cold and it's been a doozy! Luckily seem to be on the mend now (all four of us caught it at roughly the same time :dohh:).

Food this week wasn't great. I haven't been up for tracking at all. :nope: And we ran on Monday but haven't exercised the rest of the week. Yet somehow when I weighed myself this morning I am down 1.5 pounds from what I was last week :wacko: Seriously that shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey who cares, it happened and it's awesome! Great job hon! Hopefully you guys are 100% soon :hugs: 

My WI is Sunday, the week is going ok and I feel like I may have lost but I'm trying not to sneak on the scale during the week. We'll see what Sunday brings!


----------



## Embo78

I'm pleasantly surprised to be reporting a lb loss this week! 69 lb loss total :) really thought I'd gain after my two day binge!!

Sorry you've all been poorly Vickie but well done on your loss :) :) :)

Good luck for Sunday rocking. I've managed to curb my weighing addiction. I used to weigh every day but now it's down to two times per week :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies! :wave: 
I am officially down a total of 27.3lbs now. And almost ten pounds down since giving birth to DD and restarting this journey last month.


----------



## Embo78

Well done guppy that's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

That is awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Well done Guppy! :)

I somehow lost 2 pounds! Not sure how. 

Weekend has been insane as we are redoing our entire kitchen and had to do the demo today :shock: I am so sore and I didn't even do near the amount of work DH had to do!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Vickie!

I stayed the same somehow. I also got my period really early. Hubby thinks it may be that. I was so good this week! Even on my cheat day when we went to the fair I was so damn good. It's frustrating. Hopefully next week I have an amazing loss!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sorry you STS Rachel. That's always disappointing, especially after you've had a good week


----------



## Try Rocking

It is highly disappointing! I'm not sure what happened. Hopefully next week shows a good loss!


----------



## Embo78

Well done for the loss Vickie. 

Sorry you STS rachel (so glad I know your name!!)


----------



## Try Rocking

lol thanks guys :hugs: 

What's your name Em? I just keep calling you Em lol


----------



## Embo78

I'm emily but everyone calls me Em :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh awesome! Nice to officially meet you? lol


----------



## Embo78

Forgot to update. Lost a lb last week. I was so happy to get back to 70 lbs but my food has been TERRIBLE over the last two days so I'm mad at myself again :dohh:

I've given my head a wobble though and I'm back on track today and we'll see the damage next thursday morning :(

HOw's everybody else?


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job on losing that pound! Hopefully it doesn't reflect on your next WI :hugs: 

I'm doing ok, my WI is tomorrow but I've been eating my points (almost all of them) everyday. Hopefully this week is better than last week when I STS for some odd reason.


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your loss Em! :)

Good luck getting back on track!

Good luck weighing tomorrow Rachel :hugs:

uhhhh I won't say haha. We're in the middle of kitchen renovations and I've been slacking completely :blush:


----------



## Try Rocking

It's always hard during renovations, especially kitchen ones where you can't just go in your kitchen and fix something healthy. Bad food is unfortunately easier. 
:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I did so well all day long but my DH bought me a really nice bottle of red wine and I just couldn't resist. I'm going to sip a glass though!!

I finally worked out my points from yesterday and I'm so ashamed to say I ate 101 propoints. I didn't think that was even possible!! 

I think we can safely say I'll be seeing a gain on those scales :(


----------



## Try Rocking

If you eat all the yummy stuff it is. I don't even want to think about how many points I can eat when we're with family for a special occasion. 

You'll work it off! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It was a special occasion and an Italian restaurant :blush: I wasn't much better after the wine last night grrr!

Hopefully it's behind me now. Had my little blip. Now it's back to business!!


----------



## Try Rocking

We all need it now and then! You're doing awesome! 

I'm down 3 lbs after STS last week. :thumbup: So my total is now 17.2 down. Only 109ish to go!


----------



## Embo78

Wow hunny. 3 lbs is AWESOME!!!!!! Just goes to show if you carry on being good it WILL show on the scales the week after :) :) :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon! I'm pretty pleased! I just wish I could lose 3 lbs a week every week lol 

I can't wait until this time next year!


----------



## Guppy051708

Not a huge loss this week, about half a pound. But considering I was coping w an in expected chemical pregnancy and my crazy ILs were as well as the IUD insertion today, I think that's better than I would have anticipated. Total weightloss = 28.1lba


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm so sorry guppy :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

So sorry guppy :hugs:

Great job on your losses everyone!

I've not actually weighed from last weeks binge. :blush: I really should. Anyways doing okay this week but haven't been tracking :dohh: so hard to find the time during the day it seems :roll:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully you're doing ok and have lost lots Vickie!


----------



## Allie84

I've been really bad and not following the plan at all. Sigh. But I'm trying a new approach. Blogging. I've started a weight loss blog if anyone wants to follow- https://fightfatforfashion.wordpress.com/


----------



## Embo78

I don't know how I did it but I lost a lb last week!! I didn't tell my ww leader that I was 5 lbs up on the Sunday before!!! How I managed it I'll never know!! 71 lb total :) :)

Hoping it doesn't bite me on the ass this week so I'm being extra careful and I've taken up Spin classes (omg my ass feels like it's been punched 100 times!!!!)

I'm due totm on weigh in day so I'm really not holding out much hope for a loss this month!! I might even skip it and see a better number the week after. What would you lovely ladies do?!!

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Em! You're doing awesome :hugs: 

I would just weigh in, that's just me though. I want to see a number because even if it's up, it will look that much better the week after. 

I don't know how I'm doing, I normally track absolutely everything but I had 2 iffy days there. I'm hoping I have lost but I feel like I've gained. :\
Will check back in tomorrow with an update!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. 

I think you might just surprise yourself tomorrow when you weigh in. :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

Well at least I'm down, even if it's only a bit. 

I am down 0.4, at least it's something :\


----------



## Embo78

A loss is a loss is a loss :) better than seeing the numbers go up :thumbup: well done hunny :) :)


----------



## Vickie

Well done on your losses everyone! :happydance:

I did finally weigh. It wasn't pretty. Planned to get back on track Sunday and wouldn't you know DS ended up with a concussion :dohh: so Sunday and yesterday were write offs. Again :roll:


----------



## Try Rocking

It's understandable hon :hugs: How is he feeling today?


----------



## Embo78

Oh no Vickie. I hope your lo is ok now :hugs:

I lost a lb again this week. So bloody sick of the 1 lb club!!! It's four weeks in a row now! Oh well at least it's going in the right direction :thumbup:

72 lbs total :)

I'm not sure if I've mentioned here but I'm totally addicted to Spin. It's a love hate relationship :haha:

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Em! Slow and steady is better than staying or gaining for sure! You're doing awesome :hugs: 

Thanksgiving just passed. Let's not go anywhere near how I'm doing. I'm guessing the same could be said for Vickie lol


----------



## Embo78

I lost 3 lbs this week. Totally ecstatic cos I've been sooooo good AND it was my birthday on Tuesday. 

75 lbs total :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

Quick update, I'm down 29.7lbs total. And officially in the 170s!


----------



## Vickie

Wow Em! 3 pounds is amazing! :wohoo:

Great job on your loss to Guppy :)

Haha Rach yeah let's just not go there :blush:


----------



## Vickie

Rachel how was your WI?

Em how are you doing? Hopefully still going strong, you had such a great loss last week. :mrgreen:

How are you feeling Guppy? :hugs:

Things are well going here. I'm sure I've gained back what I lost *sigh* but feeling motivated to stay on track today! I wanted to start running again this week but naturally came down with a cold. But this doesn't mean I can't eat right!


----------



## Embo78

Well done Guppy. Can't wait to be in the 170's :)

Sorry about your cold Vickie. Hopefully it'll go soon so you can get back to running. :)

How are you Rach? Hope weigh in was a good one :)

I've had a so so week. My oldest daughter turned 18 so there has been lots of celebrating ie cocktails, fish n chips, italian meal, birthday cake. I've kept up my exercise though and I've been saintly yesterday, today and will be tomorrow!! Hoping to get a STS but if I gain a little bit back that's fine. I've really enjoyed myself so it's actually worth a little gain but obviously I'll be ecstatic if I STS or lost a teeny bit!! Not likely though :/


----------



## Embo78

Well I avoided the scales last week and then my bad week just continued. I've decided to go to class this week NO MATTER WHAT and get weighed. I need to face the music. :blush:

One thing positive is I've kept up my exercise no matter how badly I've eaten. I'm totally addicted to Spin, Ive started bodypump again and I walk at least 10,000 steps per day. My average on my fitbit says I've been walking an average of 16k at the mo :thumbup:

How's everyone else? It's gone really quiet in here.


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your WI Em! :hugs:

I got sick last week :dohh: and then we had a huge house warming/Halloween party and we've had so many leftovers from that *sigh*. This week is also crazy with birthday parties and Halloween on top of the kids normal activities. I did start exercising again though which feels good!


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone? How was Halloween? :)

I gained a lot of weight :blush: but have been diligently tracking, staying on points and exercising this week. I'm really hoping I can turn this around. I saw numbers on the scale that I never wanted to see again :nope:


----------



## Try Rocking

You can do it Vickie :hugs: You just went through a few stressful months, not only did you move but you had the renovations going on. You'll lose it again! :hugs: 

Last week I was .2 away from hitting 20lbs lost. My WI day is tomorrow morning so I'm hoping after having been good all week (very little candy has entered my mouth) that I'm going to have a great loss tomorrow. I have a long way to go so the more the better!


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 21 lbs! I had a bad day today because we were out and away from home and then I made the mistake of saying "wherever you want to eat", instead of "yes, let's eat at Subway". 
I'll lose it, it's just been a bad day. Either way, I finally have lost 20 lbs and then one more on top of it!


----------



## Guppy051708

i ate way too much of the kids' candy from trick or treat bahaha
im down 31lbs now. only 5 more pounds to the half way mark! 
135 is my realistic long term goal but ideally i would be closer to 110lbs (im only 5 ft 1in) 
but we shall see. im really excited to get below 160. that would be my lightest weight since puberty. right nw im at 178


----------



## Vickie

Great job guppy! I ate to much Halloween candy to :blush:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Guppy!


1.4 down this week

22.6 lost now, 103.6 to go!


----------



## Tilliepink

I've gained so much weight. :( starting back jan 2nd. I feel ready. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Dimples81

Any WW out there that started this year? Wanted to say hi x


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi dimples! :hi:


So I totally fell off the wagon, I'm blaming it on Halloween :haha:

Was 185 last week. Restarted WW last Monday. Now I'm down to 183

I am thinking of buying a juicer, more to encourage health...but idk...I'm intimidated lol


----------



## Vickie

So I'm guessing everyone had a bad Christmas, myself included :blush: 

Started back on Monday and doing well this week with food and exercise. WI is tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. I can't believe how much weight I've gained :nope:


----------



## Tilliepink

I've gained 30lbs since august. Terrible! I have had some terrible things happen but that's no excuse. I have my first WI tomorrow we shall see how that goes. Good luck Vickie.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Tillie I'm so sorry to hear that. I've gained a lot to


----------



## Vickie

I lost 2 pounds :)


----------



## Tilliepink

Wtg vickie!!

I lost 4lbs!


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job girls!!


----------



## Vickie

Great job Tillie! 4 pounds is amazing! :)


----------

